# Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!



## Deninho08 (6. November 2008)

|wavey:an alle,
ich bin zufällig auf die adresse vom angeltreff in neustadt (holstein) gekommen und habe gesehen, dass dort ein anglerboard-treffen stattgefunden hat.
deshalb wünsche ich mir, dass diejenigen von euch, die dabei waren aber auch die leute die so schonmal da waren, mal sagen können wie die angelgegebenheiten dort, bzgl. Fischarten, Methoden usw., sind???
ich selbst würde nämlich gern einen trip dorthin machen.
hoffe auf berichte.
mfg
deninho


----------



## jannisO (6. November 2008)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ deninho 

also kenne die seite auch nur aus dem netz. schreibe jedoch mit jemanden von dort und gemeinsam fahren wir am 11.11 also nächste woche raus. wann wolltesten dort hin.
mario


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. November 2008)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

wie Du vielleicht schon über die Boardsuche gelesen hast ist das Geschäft Top!
(Super Team, gute Boote, gute Motoren und eine vernüftige Sicherheitsausstattung)

Das Fanggebiet geht so. Das letzte Mal wo wir richtig gut gefangen haben
(beim Light Schleppen) war im Dezember 2006. Danach waren es zwar immer 
lustige Touren aber fischmäßig war es sehr mager. Beim schleppen mit schwerem 
Geschütz war es immer noch okay aber das ist ja aufgrund von (verständlicher Weise!)
fehlender Hardware auf den Leihbooten beschränkt möglich. 

Von erfolgreichen Pilkberichten hab ich in den jetzten Jahren nicht viele 
gelesen bzw auch selber beim Pilker nicht viel Erfolg gehabt.

Unser HornmichaEutin wird sich hier bestimmt auch noch melden, der kann da
noch wesentlich mehr zu beitragen.

Vg

kai


----------



## Deninho08 (6. November 2008)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

hey mario,
da ich leider noch schulpflichtig bin, bin ich nicht so flexibel.
ich hätte vielleicht daran gedacht je nachdem wie die fänge im moment so sind vielleicht mal zwischen weihnachten-neujahr zu fahren. (falls sich jemand finden sollte)
aber wenn du ja nächste woche hochfährst, freue ich mich schon auf deinen bericht =)

dennis


----------



## Schwarzwusel (6. November 2008)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> (Super Team, gute Boote, gute Motoren und eine vernüftige Sicherheitsausstattung)


 Moin ! Das würde ich mit ruhigen Gewissen voll unterschreiben #6.....  Hornimichel hau rein in die Tasten


----------



## leopard_afrika (6. November 2008)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

schwarzwusel, macmaro und micha sind schon mal kandidaten für`n wintertreffen. aber machs ihnen nicht nach! die angeln bei schneesturm mit blick in den wind und wundern sich, wenn sie sich andauernd aufwärmen müssen.:vik::vik::vik: ansonsten finden im angeltreff bestimmt mind. wöchentlich ab- treffen statt. kleiner aber feiner laden, in dem du immer gute tipps bekommen wirst, wenn du fragst.


----------



## jannisO (6. November 2008)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ dennis 

von wo bist du denn ?
im besagtem zeitraum überlege ich auch schon dort noch mal hin zu fahren. wenn du hier etwas rumstöberst, findest vielleicht jemanden der mit dir fährt. einige vernüftige leute gibt es ja hier


----------



## Schwarzwusel (6. November 2008)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> schwarzwusel, macmaro und micha sind schon mal kandidaten für`n wintertreffen. aber machs ihnen nicht nach! die angeln bei schneesturm mit blick in den wind und wundern sich, wenn sie sich andauernd aufwärmen müssen.:vik::vik::vik:


 #6....:q:q:q


----------



## macmarco (6. November 2008)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> schwarzwusel, macmaro und micha sind schon mal kandidaten für`n wintertreffen. aber machs ihnen nicht nach! die angeln bei schneesturm mit blick in den wind und wundern sich, wenn sie sich andauernd aufwärmen müssen.:vik::vik::vik:



Hmmm... Wusste gar nicht, dass die Blickrichtung was mit der Kälteempfindung zu tun hat 
Obwohl, wenn ichs richtig in Erinnerung habe, hab ich sogar mehr gefangen :q War dann doch nicht so verkehrt


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. November 2008)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,
also da kann ich schon einiges zu sagen , ist doch der Laden mein 2tes Zuhause und die Neustädter Bucht mein Wohnzimmer :q . Kommen wir zu den Booten die ja schon als klasse beschrieben worden sind von anderen Boardis . Sie sind mit Anker , Persening für Regenwetter , Fischfinder , 9 Rutenhalter ( 5 für Transport 2 seitlich schleppen 2 achtern schleppen ) ausgestattet ,Seekarte und für jede Person eine Rettungweste ausgestattet . Neben dem Sicherheitspaket in dem sich Kompaß und ähnliche Dinge befinden sorgt eine ausführliche Einweisung dazu , das es auch für Laien eine relativ sichere Sache ist . Preislich ( 2 Personen ) liegste bei der Bootsmiete Kleinboot führerscheinfrei ähnlich wie auf dem Hochseekuttern hast aber mehr angelzeit . Von ablegen im Hafen bis zum ersten Stopp liegen ca 10 bis 15 Minuten nur :q . Was kannste alles fangen in der Bucht ? Tja zur Zeit gut Dorsch und Wittlinge neben Plattfisch und Hering . Im Frühjahr auch wieder Mefo und Hornis , im Sept. sogar vereinzelt Makrelle . Es gibt da verschiedene Gebiete wo Du hinfahren kannst . Einmal in Richtung Pelzerhaken oder einmal Richtung Sierksdorf aber wo genau das erzählen Dir die Jungs vom Angeltreff dann sicher genauer . Auch werden sie Dir sagen wo es sich lohnt abends nochmal sein Glück auf die Schuppigen zu versuchen . Der Hafen selber bietet auch einige Möglichkeiten wie Hering, Barsch, Mefo .
Das sich eine Besuch im Angeltreff lohnt zeigen aber glaube ich , die vielen Treffen die wir von dort aus machen . Das sagt mehr als 1000 Worte oder :q ? Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir ein wenig weiter helfen und wenn Du weitere Fragen hast , her damit , ich versuche sie zu beantworten :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## jannisO (6. November 2008)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> also da kann ich schon einiges zu sagen , ist doch der Laden mein 2tes Zuhause und die Neustädter Bucht mein Wohnzimmer :q . Kommen wir zu den Booten die ja schon als klasse beschrieben worden sind von anderen Boardis . Sie sind mit Anker , Persening für Regenwetter , Fischfinder , 9 Rutenhalter ( 5 für Transport 2 seitlich schleppen 2 achtern schleppen ) ausgestattet ,Seekarte und für jede Person eine Rettungweste ausgestattet . Neben dem Sicherheitspaket in dem sich Kompaß und ähnliche Dinge befinden sorgt eine ausführliche Einweisung dazu , das es auch für Laien eine relativ sichere Sache ist . Preislich ( 2 Personen ) liegste bei der Bootsmiete Kleinboot führerscheinfrei ähnlich wie auf dem Hochseekuttern hast aber mehr angelzeit . Von ablegen im Hafen bis zum ersten Stopp liegen ca 10 bis 15 Minuten nur :q . Was kannste alles fangen in der Bucht ? Tja zur Zeit gut Dorsch und Wittlinge neben Plattfisch und Hering . Im Frühjahr auch wieder Mefo und Hornis , im Sept. sogar vereinzelt Makrelle . Es gibt da verschiedene Gebiete wo Du hinfahren kannst . Einmal in Richtung Pelzerhaken oder einmal Richtung Sierksdorf aber wo genau das erzählen Dir die Jungs vom Angeltreff dann sicher genauer . Auch werden sie Dir sagen wo es sich lohnt abends nochmal sein Glück auf die Schuppigen zu versuchen . Der Hafen selber bietet auch einige Möglichkeiten wie Hering, Barsch, Mefo .
> Das sich eine Besuch im Angeltreff lohnt zeigen aber glaube ich , die vielen Treffen die wir von dort aus machen . Das sagt mehr als 1000 Worte oder :q ? Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir ein wenig weiter helfen und wenn Du weitere Fragen hast , her damit , ich versuche sie zu beantworten :q
> 
> ...


 

|good:|good:|good:


besser hätte sich hier sicher niemand ausdrücken können.
Bin schon echt heiß, mega heiß am 11 bin ich auch da grins


----------



## Andy1608 (6. November 2008)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin moin @ All

Micha:q Besser hätte ich auch das auch nicht schreiben können:m Is auch mein zweites zu Hause:m
Derzeit werden gute Stückzahlen an größeren Dorsch beim Schleppfischen gefangen:q die Mefo Fänge sind auch gut,auch wenn viele Untermaßige und braune Fische dazwischen sind Und die Zeit kommt noch erst:m

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## jannisO (6. November 2008)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Andy heut sind die Bomben gekommen und Morgen erwarte ich die Wobbler :vik:


----------



## Andy1608 (6. November 2008)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



jannisO schrieb:


> Andy heut sind die Bomben gekommen und Morgen erwarte ich die Wobbler :vik:




Moin moin JannisO

Wir werden das Kind schon schaukeln am 11 ten:m
Hoffe du hast genug platz im Eisfach:q
Die woche sind schon Dorsche von über 70cm rausgekommen#6 und ich komm dank der Nachtschicht nicht raus|evil:

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## jannisO (6. November 2008)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

das ist gut so, weil nicht das du mir alle weg fängst :q
sollte ich ne unterkunft in nächster zeit bei euch finden, können wir sofern es deine zeit erlaubt zwischen weinachten und silvester auch los. bringe dann aber frau und kind mit


----------



## Andy1608 (7. November 2008)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



jannisO schrieb:


> das ist gut so, weil nicht das du mir alle weg fängst :q
> sollte ich ne unterkunft in nächster zeit bei euch finden, können wir sofern es deine zeit erlaubt zwischen weinachten und silvester auch los. bringe dann aber frau und kind mit




Moin moin.

Keine Panik sind genug Fische für alle da:q
Nach Weihnachten gehe ich wieder in die Nacht zeige dir aber wie es geht und dann kannst auch alleine los#6
PS: ist ganz einfach|supergri

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## jannisO (7. November 2008)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Schon wieder Nachtschicht, mh ich glaube du arbeitest einfach zu viel |uhoh:|uhoh:
Da sehe ich doch zu das es vor Weinachten auch noch mal klapt mit uns


----------



## Deninho08 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

soooo... morgen ist es ja soweit =)
wünsch euch viel spass und ein kräftiges petri heil.
und lasst ja mal was hören hier
bin gespannt auf euren bericht.
mfg
dennis|wavey:


----------



## Andy1608 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin moin.

Mußten unser Vorhaben leider verschieben,wegen zu viel Wind|evil: 
Werden jetzt Anfang Dezember raus in meiner Nachtwachen frei Woche:q hoffe das da das wetter mitspielt;+
Wollt eigentlich auch heute schon los|evil: aber so ist das Seewetter nunmal,da muß mann sich anpassen.
Sicherheit geht nunmal vor#6

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## jannisO (10. November 2008)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wie Andy bereits schrieb, haben wir es vorgezogen unser erstes gemeinsames Angeln aufgrund des Wetters zu verschieben. Gegen das Wetter kann man halt nichts machen.
Andy, es sollte nach Möglichkeit ein Samstag sein. Meine zwei Tage welche ich aufheben wollte, muß ich Donnerstag und Freitag nehmen. Im Anschluss daran habe ich so wie es aussieht wegen eines besonderen Auftrages, Spähtschicht.

Mario


----------



## Allerangler (19. März 2009)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mahlzeit @ all

war mal wieder jemand da ? Fahre am 18.04. hoch und wollte nen bißchen rausfahren  :q Was läuft im mom. und mit welchen Ködern soll ich angeln ? evtl.Schleppen ?

Würde mich über Antworten freuen


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. März 2009)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,


Allerangler schrieb:


> Mahlzeit @ all
> 
> war mal wieder jemand da ? Fahre am 18.04. hoch und wollte nen bißchen rausfahren  :q Was läuft im mom. und mit welchen Ködern soll ich angeln ? evtl.Schleppen ?
> 
> Würde mich über Antworten freuen



is noch ne lange Zeit bis zum 18.4 und da kan sich viel ändern . Schleppen ist im April immer ne Option und Heringsvorfächer würde ich auch dabei haben denn die kleinen Silberlinge sollten dann da sein |supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Svenno 02 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Allerangler schrieb:


> Mahlzeit @ all
> 
> war mal wieder jemand da ? Fahre am 18.04. hoch und wollte nen bißchen rausfahren  :q Was läuft im mom. und mit welchen Ködern soll ich angeln ? evtl.Schleppen ?
> 
> Würde mich über Antworten freuen



Moin ich war letzten Monat draußen, da liefen die Dorsche super gut auf Wattwurm , viele Mefos wurden auf Wobbler gefangen.
Jetzt sieht es auf gut DEutsch richtig beschissen aus.|krach:

Die Dorsche sind kaum zu finden, wenn beißen sie auf Naturköder, Mefo bekommste noch vereinzelt und die Heringe sind in Schwärmen da , aber wollen nicht wegen der Kälte beißen.

Wir fahren übermorgen nochmal raus, dann werde ich dir Bericht erstatten!#h

LG Svenno


----------



## Allerangler (19. März 2009)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> .....
> Wir fahren übermorgen nochmal raus, dann werde ich dir Bericht erstatten!#h
> 
> LG Svenno


 

Das wäre super ! Mache das zum ersten mal und hoffe das ich wenigstens nicht schlechter abschneide ,als in der Brandung |kopfkrat ! Da hatte ich bis jetzt wenigstens immer was ! 

Naja bin ja mal auf dein Bericht gespannt ! #6


----------



## Svenno 02 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Allerangler schrieb:


> Das wäre super ! Mache das zum ersten mal und hoffe das ich wenigstens nicht schlechter abschneide ,als in der Brandung |kopfkrat ! Da hatte ich bis jetzt wenigstens immer was !
> 
> Naja bin ja mal auf dein Bericht gespannt ! #6



Beim Bootsangeln in Neustadt hatte ich bis jetzt auch imme rmeine 2-3 Dorsche, irgednwie siehts jetzt blöd aus, aber mal sehn wie es kommt!|wavey:


----------



## stan von eden (20. März 2009)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

war letztes we mit sohnemann los und hatten ein dutzend dorsche und nen butt. haben viel probiert und endlich mal nen buttlöffel eingesetzt und alles damit gefange. ich war bis jetzt noch nie schneider auf der strecke! danke kalle für´s boot aufpumpen... der lütte grüsst


----------



## Svenno 02 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



stan von eden schrieb:


> war letztes we mit sohnemann los und hatten ein dutzend dorsche und nen butt. haben viel probiert und endlich mal nen buttlöffel eingesetzt und alles damit gefange. ich war bis jetzt noch nie schneider auf der strecke! danke kalle für´s boot aufpumpen... der lütte grüsst



Ja letzte Woche war auch ganz gut, aber jetzt?

Mit Naturköder haste sichelrich die meisten gefangen oder haste auch mal geschleppt?|kopfkrat:m


----------



## stan von eden (21. März 2009)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

mohoin svenno,

ich hab geschleppt, und dann die lust verloren und bin ins flache, kaum wind, mild und hab alle bei bei 5m gefangen, alle auf buttlöffel...  man muss die leos suchen, und dann kann man sie auch kriegen
gruss andi


----------



## Svenno 02 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Allerangler schrieb:


> Das wäre super ! Mache das zum ersten mal und hoffe das ich wenigstens nicht schlechter abschneide ,als in der Brandung |kopfkrat ! Da hatte ich bis jetzt wenigstens immer was !
> 
> Naja bin ja mal auf dein Bericht gespannt ! #6




Tja das mit dem Bericht muss ich verschiedebn, aufgrund des schlechten Wetters, das heißt Sturm an der Ostseeküste mussten wir leider an Land bleiben aus Sicherheitsgründen, dann werde ich halt anfang April raus, war vll doch eine Warnung, dass kein Fisch gefangen wurde!|supergri



stan von eden schrieb:


> mohoin svenno,
> 
> ich hab geschleppt, und dann die lust verloren und bin ins flache, kaum wind, mild und hab alle bei bei 5m gefangen, alle auf buttlöffel...  man muss die leos suchen, und dann kann man sie auch kriegen
> gruss andi



Eben, haben wir auch ge macht den Fisch gesucht, letztes mal hatten wir nur leider keine Naturköder mit und deshalb mit Blech auf Grundeis gefahren, jedoch hatten wir noch ne schöne Mefo und eine größere die vorm keschern ausstieg#q
+ ein paar Dorschis

LG Svenno


----------



## Schwarzwusel (21. März 2009)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Tja das mit dem Bericht muss ich verschiedebn, aufgrund des schlechten Wetters, das heißt Sturm an der Ostseeküste mussten wir leider an Land bleiben aus Sicherheitsgründen,


 Moin Svenno !! 
Sprichst Du von heute ??? |kopfkrat
Heute war doch nur ne knappe 4 aus West...
Eigendlich optimal für die Neustadter Bucht.


----------



## Svenno 02 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Moin Svenno !!
> Sprichst Du von heute ??? |kopfkrat
> Heute war doch nur ne knappe 4 aus West...
> Eigendlich optimal für die Neustadter Bucht.



Ja |wavey:

Der Typ vom Angeltreff meinte, dass wir Sturm bekommen und nicht raus fahren sollen|kopfkrat

Hier im Binnenland waren auch 5 Windstärken von daher dachte ich dass an der Küste mehr ist, na toll, egal was solls, in 2 Wochen gibbet Revanche, obwohl es ja auch im Moment überhaupt nicht beißt, ist es glaube ich auch besser so!

PS: beim fliegenfischen ahbe ich dich gar nicht bemerkt:q

weißt du wann der Stammtisch Kunstköderbauen von Johny Wales ist?

LG Svenno


----------



## Freelander (21. März 2009)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wieso da waren doch 4 boote von ihm draußen. Auf der Seite von Sirksdorf waren zwei Boote und haben wohl auf Mefo geangelt.Die anderen beiden sind Richtung Pelzerhaken abgebogen wenn Ich das richtig beobachtet habe#c.
Das müßten seine Boote gewesen sein die erkennt man eigentlich schon vom weitem.


----------



## Svenno 02 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Freelander schrieb:


> Wieso da waren doch 4 boote von ihm draußen. Auf der Seite von Sirksdorf waren zwei Boote und haben wohl auf Mefo geangelt.Die anderen beiden sind Richtung Pelzerhaken abgebogen wenn Ich das richtig beobachtet habe#c.
> Das müßten seine Boote gewesen sein die erkennt man eigentlich schon vom weitem.



Tja was weiß ich, er meintem, dass wird nichts, was soll man machen?
Zurückspulen kann ich es auch nicht mehr, nur finde ich es sehr sehr seltsam!|kopfkrat

LG Svenno


----------



## Schwarzwusel (22. März 2009)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> PS: beim fliegenfischen ahbe ich dich gar nicht bemerkt:q
> 
> 
> LG Svenno


 Tja... man muss ja nicht immer auffallen  (das tue ich bei anderen Gelegenheiten oft genug |rolleyes....:m )



Das mitm Stammtisch ist wohl ins Wasser gefallen..#c


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. März 2009)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,
so ich hab gerade mal mit Jens telefoniert wegen gestern und Boote . Ob die Boote draußen waren , kann er nicht sagen weil er seit Donnerstag ( Aufbau Messe AnJa NMS ) mit der AnJa NMS beschäftigt ist 

@ Freelander



> Das müßten seine Boote gewesen sein die erkennt man eigentlich schon vom weitem.


hat zur Zeit nur 2 Kleinboote im Wasser mußt Dich also irren . Gibt in Neustadt ja noch einen Händler der Boote verleiht was ja bekannt ist

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## staffag (22. März 2009)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mal eine Frage, 

fährt jemand mit dem Boot von Neustadt aus raus - nächsten Samstag ( 28.03.), ich suche ggf. eine Mitfahrgelegenheit, natürlich gegen Kostenbeteiligung. 

Bitte melden per PN!

Gruss

Günter


----------



## Freelander (22. März 2009)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> hat zur Zeit nur 2 Kleinboote im Wasser mußt Dich also irren . Gibt in Neustadt ja noch einen Händler der Boote verleiht was ja bekannt ist
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 

Na, dann waren aber auf jeden Fall seine beiden Boote draußen, die er hat,weil an seinem Anleger habe ich keine gesehen, als ich da vorbei gefahren bin,da irre ich mich bestimmt nicht,woher die beiden anderen waren weiß ich dann auch nicht....


----------



## Svenno 02 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Freelander schrieb:


> Na, dann waren aber auf jeden Fall seine beiden Boote draußen, die er hat,weil an seinem Anleger habe ich keine gesehen, als ich da vorbei gefahren bin,da irre ich mich bestimmt nicht,woher die beiden anderen waren weiß ich dann auch nicht....



Komisch|kopfkrat na ja gibt es eigentlich ne Begrenzung wann man nicht rausfahren darf also von der Windstärke und Richtung?


@schwarzwusel

wo du Recht hast:m.... das mit dem Stammtisch ist uja blöd, hatte mich da eigentlich drauf gefreut!#t

LG Svenno


----------



## Allerangler (22. März 2009)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Tja das mit dem Bericht muss ich verschiedebn, aufgrund des schlechten Wetters, das heißt Sturm an der Ostseeküste mussten wir leider an Land bleiben aus Sicherheitsgründen....
> LG Svenno


 

Schade dachte gibt jetzt nen erstklassigen Bericht und jede menge Fotos ! Freu mich aber trotzdem schon und hoffe das wir auch was fangen ! ( Wenn es aufgrund des Wetters nicht abgesagt wird :v)

Kannst ja trotzdem Berichten wen Du vorher loskommst #6


----------



## Svenno 02 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Allerangler schrieb:


> Schade dachte gibt jetzt nen erstklassigen Bericht und jede menge Fotos ! Freu mich aber trotzdem schon und hoffe das wir auch was fangen ! ( Wenn es aufgrund des Wetters nicht abgesagt wird :v)
> 
> Kannst ja trotzdem Berichten wen Du vorher loskommst #6



Auf alle Fälle mach dir keine Sorgen bin noch vor dir hoffentlich 3-mal draußen.

Fahre am 6+7. April und am 10. April von Neustadt mit den Booten raus!:m

Also nur noch 2 Wochen dann bekommste deine Fotos hoffentlich dann auch mit Fisch!

LG Svenno


----------



## Allerangler (29. März 2009)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

|bigeyes 2.Seite ?

schubs :vik: und wieder auf die erste :q !

Keiner mehr von Neustadt aus draußen gewesen ? #c|kopfkrat


----------



## Allerangler (8. April 2009)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ Svenno 02 

warst draußen am 6.+7. #c

@ der rest hier im Trööt

war keiner unterwegs bei dem Wetter |kopfkrat


----------



## Svenno 02 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo!Ja war ich!

Ich melde mich auch wieder zurück

Am Montag ging es für mich und 2 Kumpels wieder auf die Ostsee.
Die Crew wie schon am letzten Törn:

Paddy







und Tim






Beim Rausfahren bekamen wir immer wieder ein paar gute Echos , eventuell von Heringen im Mittelwasser von 10 Metern!

Nix desto trotz wollten wir aber lieber ein paar Dorsche fangen und später nochmal zu den Schwärmen fahren.

Gesagt getan, 4 h die Küste von Sierksdorf bis Haffkrug auf und ab geschleppt mit 1,5-2,3 Knoten, alle Köder ausprobiert.






Nix! Gar nix!

Noch nicht mal ein Zupfer.

Um 12 Uhr noch mal schnell ne Kante abgefahren und gepilkt, das Ergebnis ware 3 Babydorsche von (nicht lachen):hahaha: 23-30 cm:hahaha:

Auf Pilker und Twister.
Da dass die Stimmung immer weiter in den Keller brachte schnell nochmal geankert auf 18 m.






Aber auch das brachte außer 3 vorsichtigen Bissen keine nennenswerten Fische:wein

Wir haben wirklich alles ausprobiert vom Pilker, bis zum Wattwurm, Heringsfetzen, Blinker, tief , flach 











aber wirklich alles.

Mittags kamen meine Eltern nochmal fürn nen Plausch mit dem Segelboot vorbei, 


















der sonstige Ententeich auf der Ostsee löste sich auf und es wehte mit 4 in Böen manchmal auch 5 ziemlich kräftig.

bis es sich wieder ein bisschen auf 3-4 abschwächte.

Zum Schluß wollten wir trotzdem noch ein paar Fische nach Hause bringen und da mein Freund Patrick sowieso gerne Heirnge haben wollte haben wir uns nochmal mit Heringen besackt kurz hinter der Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken Süd in 10 Metern von 18m gabs viele Heringe, ein paar Meter weiter hinten wieder nix.

Das Problem war jedoch auch, dass die Heringe nicht wie man es sonst kennen würde als großen Hauptschwarm vorkommen, nein, es waren lediglich ein paar kleinere Trupps à 10 Fische, die mühsame Arbeit erforderten.

Am Ende nochmal in 2 h 30 Heringe, wobei viele um die 25-30 cm hatten, was auch schon ziemlich gut ist!







LG Svenno


----------



## Svenno 02 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Weiter gehts!

Am darauffolgenden Tag wussten wir das Schleppen nichts sehr viel bringen wird,deshalb wurde nur 1 h geschleppt , wobei hier auch nichts zu holen war.
Diesmal war ein anderer Freund dabei, dem ich hiermit sein Geburtstagsgeschenk einreichen wollte!
Zuerst war der Wind mit 4-5 recht stark.

Wir schleppten zuerst einmal Richtung Sierksdorf auf 15-16 m .

Dort bekam ich beim Stopp in 16 m Tiefe einen 46 cm Dorsch auf Pilker, den wir entnahmen.

Weiter fuhren wir zum Naturköderangeln, aber leider ging hier erstmal gar nichts, bis 12 Uhr.

Zum Glück hatte ich mien Radio dabei und wir konnten uns den ganzen tag Delta Radio anhören und entspannen:hahaha:

Dabei entstanden bei vielen Pausen natürlich auch viele Fotos.

Zuerst dachte ich hier wäre ein Seekrieg ausgebrochen, da uns beim Auslaufen 2 Fregatten folgten und nachher noch 2 dazu kamen. Einer fuhr Richtung Fehmarn , Zwei in Richtung Sierksdorf und einer ganz weit raus











Später gesellte sich wieder die Küstenwache am Horizont 






Auch ein Seenotrettungskreuzer war draußen sowie ein Marinehubschrauber, also viel Wirbel auf dem Wasser.

Am Nachmittag beschlossen wir wieder zur Untiefentonne zu fahren , wobei sich der Wind auf 2-3 abschwächte, später nur 2

Wir besackten uns mit einigen Heringen.











Natürlich an der Untiefentonne.






Danach wieder einen Ankerplatz auf 19 m angesteuert und mit Heringsfetzen und Wattwurm noch ein bisschen probiert.






Und tatsächlich gelang es Tim noch einen guten Pfannenbutt






und einen 43 cm Dorsch zu landen, womit der Tag noch größenteils gerettet wurde.

Freitag nochmal raus, obwohl dann eher der Hering ins Beuteschema fällt!

LG Svennorost


----------



## Svenno 02 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sorry wegen Doppelpost aber geht nicht anders!

@Allerangler:

Dorsch fehlanzeige, Hering schon besser, Butt genauso wie der Dorsch, höchstens ne Mefo mit Blinker und Paravan beim Freihandschlappen kannste im Moment gut bekommen!

Freitag wieder raus und dann mal sehn!


----------



## Allerangler (10. April 2009)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ Svenno 02

Doppelpost |kopfkrat ist doch kein prob. !

Vielen Dank für den Bericht und die Bilder |rolleyes leider war es ja nur mäßig von Erfolg #c 

Kann ich ja nur hoffen das wir in 2 Wochen bessere Chancen haben, sonst :c:v

Falls noch mal rausfahren solltest, kannst uns ja auf dem laufenden halten ? Wäre super #6


----------



## Svenno 02 (10. April 2009)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Allerangler schrieb:


> @ Svenno 02
> 
> Doppelpost |kopfkrat ist doch kein prob. !
> 
> ...



Kein problem imme rgerne doch!

Wollten heute mal wieder raus, aber der von Angeltreff hat sich stur gestellt und meinte wir bekommen 5-6 von ost, dabei waren es nur 3-4 |krach:
Ich könnt :v

Es war extra jemand aus Niedersachsen gekommen und er stellt sich wieder so blöd an und ruft noch nicht mal morgens durch, dass es doch noch klappen könnte, ist ja schon das 2. Mal, oder hat jemand ne Ahnung , ob Boote von ihm heute draußen waren?|kopfkrat


----------



## macmarco (11. April 2009)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Wollten heute mal wieder raus, aber der von Angeltreff hat sich stur gestellt und meinte wir bekommen 5-6 von ost, dabei waren es nur 3-4 |krach:
> Ich könnt :v



Naja, finde 3-4 bei OSTWIND!! auch nicht gerade so prall... Ich könnte es nachvollziehen, wenn er da dann niemanden rausläßt |wavey:


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. April 2009)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,


macmarco schrieb:


> Naja, finde 3-4 bei OSTWIND!! auch nicht gerade so prall... Ich könnte es nachvollziehen, wenn er da dann niemanden rausläßt |wavey:



jupp und ganz ehrlich . Bei dem Wind heute würde ich auch nicht mit dem Kleinboot rausfahren , Sicherheit geht immer vor. Wenn was passieren sollte ist er immer der Dumme 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Andy1608 (11. April 2009)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin moin

Fahre auch regelmäßig mit den Booten raus:q
Süd und Ost wind sind nicht wirklich gut was das angeln angeht
Das macht schon was an Welle:q


----------



## Svenno 02 (11. April 2009)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Aso ok, ich dachte nur, da er schon mal meinte, es wäre nicht und dann doch die Boote rausgeschickt hat, dass das wieder so ist!


----------



## macmarco (11. April 2009)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Aso ok, ich dachte nur, da er schon mal meinte, es wäre nicht und dann doch die Boote rausgeschickt hat, dass das wieder so ist!


Ach Schieter, du kannst auch nicht alles wissen :q:q


----------



## Schutenpiet (11. April 2009)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

 genau so seh ich das auch...:q:q  #c
um was geht´s hier doch noch?|supergri
Übrigens Ost ist gut, wenn man von Mecklenburg rausfährt 
Piet


----------



## Allerangler (20. April 2009)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War am 18. mit zwei Freunden draußen und wir haben zusammen 1 untermaßigen Dorsch ( schwimmt wieder ) 4 gut Wittlinge und ca. 20 Heringe gefangen ! Die Heringe haben wir nach Bootsabgabe im Hafen gefangen ! Wetter war Super und die Wattis waren auch top ! Leider nicht wirklich viel Fisch aber wir waren auch nicht Schneider !

Der nächste Termien steht schon #6 war ein toller Tag


----------



## Svenno 02 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Angeltreff-Neustadt Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Allerangler schrieb:


> War am 18. mit zwei Freunden draußen und wir haben zusammen 1 untermaßigen Dorsch ( schwimmt wieder ) 4 gut Wittlinge und ca. 20 Heringe gefangen ! Die Heringe haben wir nach Bootsabgabe im Hafen gefangen ! Wetter war Super und die Wattis waren auch top ! Leider nicht wirklich viel Fisch aber wir waren auch nicht Schneider !
> 
> Der nächste Termien steht schon #6 war ein toller Tag




Hmm, ok die Angelehre ist gerettet, ich weiß auch nicht wo die Dorsche im Moment sind, wo seid ihr langefagren udn wo habt ihr die Witteles bekommen?!

LG Svenno


----------



## Allerangler (21. April 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ Svenno 02

bei der Untiefentonne ca.50m weiter raus ( bei den Wracks ) 
und dan treiben lassen. Die Wittis ware´n echt schön groß aber insges. war es mau ! Aber der nächste Termin steht :m


----------



## Svenno 02 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Allerangler schrieb:


> @ Svenno 02
> 
> bei der Untiefentonne ca.50m weiter raus ( bei den Wracks )
> und dan treiben lassen. Die Wittis ware´n echt schön groß aber insges. war es mau ! Aber der nächste Termin steht :m



Aso, wir fahren das nächste Mal Mitte Mai raus, Hornhecht müsste dann schon anzutreffen sein, dann gehts gezielt auf Platte, wenn sonst nix geht#h

Ein Kumpel von mir hatte letztens dort,wo ihr wart ca 30 Platte die größte hatte fast 50 cm
Also wann fahrt ihr so?#h

LG Svenno


----------



## Allerangler (22. April 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Der 09.05 steht schon und dan fahre ich anfang Juni nochmal ! Hoffe dan geht auch was !


----------



## Allerangler (30. April 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Keiner mehr draußen gewesen ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Patzak (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo,

War am:

28.04. Abends ca. 20Uhr an der Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken für ne. Stunde fischen.
         ca. 35 Wittlinge gefangen davon aber nur 6 Stk. relativ große mitgenommen.
29.04. Spät Mittags ca. 17.30 Uhr weit vor Sierksdorf gefischt. 
          1 guter Dorsch. Dann noch kurz im Hafen treiben lassen und 15 Heringe und dann 
          noch an der Untiefentonne 8 Wittlinge
30.04 Weit vor Sierksdorf an einer ganz bestimmten stelle in keiner Stunde 13 Richtig
         gute Dorsche gezogen. Aber wirklich nur in einem ganz kleinem Feld. War aber zu  
         Windig um weiter zu fischen.
01.05 Freier Tag

Morgen soll der Wind weniger werden und werde mal wieder die Dorsche suchen!!!


----------



## Allerangler (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Patzak schrieb:


> Morgen soll der Wind weniger werden und werde mal wieder die Dorsche suchen!!!


 

Bist am 09.05 auch draußen ?


----------



## Svenno 02 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich werde in 2 Wochen nochmal losdüsen


----------



## Svenno 02 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Ich werde in 2 Wochen nochmal losdüsen



Fahre am 18 . Mai nochmal los, werde wieder berichten!#h


----------



## Svenno 02 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Am Montag, dne 18. Mai

war es mal wieder soweit, meine Kumpels und ich wollten wieder mal die Ostsee unsicher machen, so war wieder frühes Aufstehen angesagt.

Es klappte ,mal wieder alles wie geschmiert, als wir Paddy abholten wollten, der verpennte, toll also wieder gesputet, dann aber doch gut angekommen und schnell das Boot geentert!:hahaha:

Zum Glück hatten sie ein neues Boot, dass wir sofort in Beschlag nahmen, obwohl es ziemlich eng war!

Na ja rausgefahren, es war Traumwetter, Sonnenschein und Ententeich, spiegelglatte See und so ruhig, als könnte man die Touristen 10 km am Strand noch hören:hahaha:

Wir sahen die Untiefentonne, als erstes Ziel für Dorsch, doch als wir da waren sprangen viele Fische an der Oberfläche hin und her , *Hornhechte*

also schnell Blinker und Wasserkugeln raus geschmissen, es dauerte auch nicht lange und ein paar Schnabeltiere vergriffen sich an die Heringsfetzen mit dem Blinker gab es meist Nachläufer und je später es wurde auch ein paar Fische, ich erwischte dort gleich beim 2. Wurf nen schönen 81er Horni, der richtig gut abging

Man sah sie richtig buckeln.

Als jedoch nicht mehr so viele Bisse zu verzeichnen waren, schlag ich vor , mal zum Blauen Abel nach Sierksdorf zu fahren und es im flachen mit Blinker zu probieren, goldrichtige Entscheidungrost

Gleich bei den ersten Würfen knallte es richtig

jedoch waren sehr sehr viele Fehlbisse und Aussteiger zu verzeichnen, aber am Ende hatten wir 49 Stück, Tim und ich, Paddy hatte 20, alle je in guten Größen
So wurde das Angeln auf Plattfisch und Dorsch beiseite geschoben.






















Hat richtig Spaß gemacht, das einzig blöde war am Ende ein richtiger Regenschauer, der es in sich hatte, es war nur eine einzige Wolke am Himmel aber es schüttete wie aus Eimern:augen

LG Svenno


----------



## macmarco (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dann mal dickes Petri Svenno...Wir sind morgen wieder am Ball nur ohne Boot


----------



## Allerangler (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri #6


----------



## Svenno 02 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



macmarco schrieb:


> Dann mal dickes Petri Svenno...Wir sind morgen wieder am Ball nur ohne Boot



Oh danke, dich habe ich glatt übersehn!#6



Allerangler schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein dickes Petri #6



Danke, hatten auch ein ganz neues Boot, was aber für 3 Personen bissel klein ist!:q


----------



## macmarco (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Oh danke, dich habe ich glatt übersehn!#6


Ick gloob, ick mach dat auch mal.... Wenn du mal mitfahren wolltest... Dann fahre ich einfach los und sage das dann auch |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Svenno 02 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ick gloob, ick mach dat auch mal.... Wenn du mal mitfahren wolltest... Dann fahre ich einfach los und sage das dann auch |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri



Du lässt auch nicht locker ne :q
Sag mal hatten eure Hornhechte auch noch Rogen und Milch drin ode rhaben sie schon abgelaicht?|wavey:


----------



## macmarco (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hatte bis auf einen alle ohne Laich... ist schon komisch....


----------



## macmarco (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So, wieder da.. Waren heute noch schnell raus mit nem Boot ..

Habe 12 Platte fangen können, *ABER* nicht eine Maßig..alles kleine gewesen..Saßen wohl üer der Kinderstube


----------



## staffag (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Waren am Donnerstag draußen mit einem Boot von Kalle - 4 Dorsche, davon 2 Kleine zurück.


----------



## Svenno 02 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



staffag schrieb:


> Waren am Donnerstag draußen mit einem Boot von Kalle - 4 Dorsche, davon 2 Kleine zurück.



Welche Tiefe wart ihr?|wavey:

@Marco

Hast es nicht so mit den Platten was, aber trotzdem Petri

Bist wohl eher der Hornhecht und Heringsfänger:q


----------



## hornhechteutin (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,


Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Welche Tiefe wart ihr?|wavey:


da will ich als Guide der Klasse 1AAAA was zu sagen :q . Wir waren auf der Sandbank Pelzerhaken auf 1,5-3,1 m vor Anker :q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Svenno 02 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> da will ich als Guide der Klasse 1AAAA was zu sagen :q . Wir waren auf der Sandbank Pelzerhaken auf 1,5-3,1 m vor Anker :q:q
> 
> ...



Mit Marco oder wie?|wavey:

Mal sehn, vll fahr ich auch nochmal raus , läuft Dorsch jetzt eigentlich oder ist es von Tag zu Tag anders?#h


----------



## macmarco (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Mit Marco oder wie?|wavey:
> 
> Mal sehn, vll fahr ich auch nochmal raus , läuft Dorsch jetzt eigentlich oder ist es von Tag zu Tag anders?#h



Joop mit mir :m

@Micha: Guide??? War das nicht gestern andersrum???#c:m


----------



## Allerangler (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

damit er nicht in vergessenheit gerät #c schwubs wieder auf die erste Seite :q:q


----------



## Svenno 02 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Allerangler schrieb:


> damit er nicht in vergessenheit gerät #c schwubs wieder auf die erste Seite :q:q



Hast du auf mich gehört!#h
Mal sehn vll fahre ich Sonntag raus, im Moment gehen nur kleinere Leoparden oder Wittels, nichts dolles#h


----------



## Phil Lee (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin an alle hier im Thread,

normalerweise bin ich ein reiner Spinnangler in Flüssen und Seen, doch in 2 Wochen gehts dann auch mal nach Neustadt/Pelzerhaken.
Lese mir schon seit geraumer Zeit diesen Trööt durch und freue mich immer über erfolgreiche Fangmeildungen...Also erstmal ein dickes Petri an euch!

Nun meine Frage nach eventuellen GPS Daten, da wir einen Tag auch mitm Boot rausfahren wollen. Habe schon etliches zu verschiedenen Ködern etc. gelesen aber auch hier wäre ich für Tipps jeglicher Art sehr dankbar. Krabben, Fisch(Herings)fetzen, Spinner, Blinker...am Spirolino durch die Schichten ziehen. Klaro werde ichs auch mit meinen gewohnten Montagen im Hafenbereich auf Meterbarsche probieren, aber da hört man ja so gut wie nix. Gibt es abgesehen von einer Hafenseite, weitere gesperrte Gebiete im Umfeld? Wie ist der Fischbestand im See (von der Polizeiwache kommend auf der linken Seite der Brücke) ? Sonst noch Dinge die ich unbedingt beachten muss?

Sorry wenn ich euch jetzt aus eurem gewohnten "Flow" bringe, aber wenn ich fragen habe, dann doch am besten hier stellen...

Vielen Dank schonmal für (hoffentlich) zahlreiche Antworten. Und falls irgendetwas unklar sein sollte, dann gerne fragen.

Petri und weiterhin viele dicke Fische,

Phil-Lee


----------



## Svenno 02 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hab dir ne PN mit den GPS-Daten geschickt


----------



## Hornburg (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin!
Ich hab gerade im Angeltreff angerufen und werde nächste Woche rausfahren. 
Da ich gerade mein GPS-Handy mit GPS Tuner zum Laufen gebracht habe, würden mich ein paar GPS-Daten auch interessieren.#h
Ich wäre Euch sehr verbunden, wenn ich da mal so eine kleine Info bekäme.

Ach ja,
kommt man mit dem Kleinboot bei gutem Wetter bis zum Walkyriengund hin und wieder zurück? Wie lange fährt man da?|kopfkrat
Lohnt sich das?|kopfkrat

Danke für die Hilfe!:m
Gruß
Hornburg


----------



## Svenno 02 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

*Ich melde auch mal wieder was, von heute




Tag der Ausfahrt:* 09.08.2009
*Kutter:* Mietboot von Angeltreff Neustadt/Holstein
*Heimathafen:* Neustadt
*Fanggebiet:* zwischen Pelzerhaken und Untiefentonne
*Fangtiefe*: 16,5-20,5 m
*Wetter:* zuerst sehr sonnig bis 30°C, dnach Gewitter 
*Wassertemp.:* 21°C
*Luft:* um die 30°C
*Wind: *0-2
*Montage:* Pilker mit 2 Beifängern oder Pilker+Heirngspaternoster
*Wer:* 3 Kumpels und ich
*Fänge:* zig Wittlinge, 20 maßige mitgenommen bis 43 cm+4 maßige Dorsche bis 59 cm , die Kinderstube schwimmt wieder und 2 Heringe
*Sonstiges:* Hat richtig Spaß gemacht, Fisch ohne Ende, vor allem Wittlinge, die auf alles bissen, vor allem auf rote und braune sowie rote Pilker .
Das einzige Mako, gegen Mittag extrem heiß und null Wind sowie null Drift


----------



## Allerangler (24. August 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Na dann mal dickes Petri von mir #6 ! Hätte auch mal wieder bock salzige Luft zu schnuppern :q 

Warte aber noch ein bißchen glaube ich, bis es etwas kühler wird #t


----------



## Svenno 02 (24. August 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Allerangler schrieb:


> Na dann mal dickes Petri von mir #6 ! Hätte auch mal wieder bock salzige Luft zu schnuppern :q
> 
> Warte aber noch ein bißchen glaube ich, bis es etwas kühler wird #t



Das würde ich dir auch raten, wenn du Wittlinge isst, wäre das jetzt abe rne Bank für dich!#h|supergri


----------



## Allerangler (8. September 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Es juckt in den Fingern ! Könnte schon wieder rausfahren :q


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. September 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,


Allerangler schrieb:


> Es juckt in den Fingern ! Könnte schon wieder rausfahren :q



nicht nur Du :q:q:q . Hab gerade mal mit Jens telefoniert wegen Fänge . Die fangen zur Zeit sehr gut zumal sich auch wieder Heringe und des öffteren auch Makrelle neben Mefo´s verhaften lassen . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Svenno 02 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> nicht nur Du :q:q:q . Hab gerade mal mit Jens telefoniert wegen Fänge . Die fangen zur Zeit sehr gut zumal sich auch wieder Heringe und des öffteren auch Makrelle neben Mefo´s verhaften lassen .
> ...



Dieses Gefühl mit dem rausfahren habe ich auch , da muss ich meine Jungs ja anhauen das wir nochmal losfahren wird wieder zeit

Und an meinem Geburstag darfst du uns Michael mit dem Kutter zu den Fischgründen fahren

LG Svenno


----------



## lügenbaron (8. September 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> nicht nur Du :q:q:q . Hab gerade mal mit Jens telefoniert wegen Fänge . Die fangen zur Zeit sehr gut zumal sich auch wieder Heringe und des öffteren auch Makrelle neben Mefo´s verhaften lassen .
> ...


 
Makrelen ? das macht mich neugierig sind die wirklich da ?


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. September 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,


Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Und an meinem Geburstag darfst du uns Michael mit dem Kutter zu den Fischgründen fahren
> 
> LG Svenno




wenn es zeitlich klapp kein Problem sag nur sehr früh Bescheid weil ich einige Termine vom Kreisverband habe



> Makrelen ? das macht mich neugierig sind die wirklich da ?



jupp sind sie Heiko . Fange schon seit Jahren welche wenn auch nur vereinzelt . An guten Tagen sind es aber auch mal 5+ in schöner Größe und sind klasse Kämpfer 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Svenno 02 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wie groß sind se denn?


----------



## Allerangler (8. September 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Die fangen zur Zeit sehr gut zumal sich auch wieder Heringe und des öffteren auch Makrelle neben Mefo´s verhaften lassen .


 


|bigeyes Ach was ! Glaube muß mal wieder hoch kommen


----------



## Svenno 02 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Allerangler schrieb:


> |bigeyes Ach was ! Glaube muß mal wieder hoch kommen



Dann nimm mich aber mit:m


----------



## hornhechteutin (12. September 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,
waren gestern von 6-11 draußen :q http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2639501&postcount=1471

war genial

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Biotom (16. September 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Micha,
war echt schön. Und ich war froh um die Fische, denn Pilze gab es nachher keine mehr …
Fotos?
Grüßlis
Thomas


----------



## Allerangler (19. September 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Na dann mal dickes Petri Micha #6


----------



## Allerangler (19. September 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Dann nimm mich aber mit:m


 

Klar Bruder , wenn ich hochfahren sollte sage ich bescheid  Im mom ist Hamburg  im Rennen , da kommen gerade die Platten an :q

Werde aber wohl mit paar Kolegen im Oktober die Seebrücke in Grömitz mal ins Visier nehmen :k


----------



## Svenno 02 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Alles klar mein Bruder ich würde mich freuen


----------



## RäuberEutin (20. September 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Micha!
War die ganze Zeit nicht online! Was macht die Kunst? Wenn Du mal wieder raus fährst, würde ich gerne mitkommen! Beteilige mich natürlich an den Unkosten! Hast Du meine Telnr noch??? Hier nochmal zur Sicherheit! 04521 7979156  oder 0174 2522644.Bis dann und immer ein ordentliches Petri Heil!  Jonny.


----------



## HD4ever (20. September 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Hornburg schrieb:


> Ach ja,
> kommt man mit dem Kleinboot bei gutem Wetter bis zum Walkyriengund hin und wieder zurück? Wie lange fährt man da?|kopfkrat
> Lohnt sich das?|kopfkrat



von Neustadt aus ???
das lohnt sich bestimmt nicht - viel zu weit weg !
von Grömitz aber durchaus machbar wenn nicht gerade 5 PS am Heck
aber die Frage wäre was fürn Motor du hast |kopfkrat
"kann" sich aber lohnen - ne FAnggarantie hat man da aber auch nicht ...


----------



## Svenno 02 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> von Neustadt aus ???
> das lohnt sich bestimmt nicht - viel zu weit weg !
> von Grömitz aber durchaus machbar wenn nicht gerade 5 PS am Heck
> aber die Frage wäre was fürn Motor du hast |kopfkrat
> "kann" sich aber lohnen - ne FAnggarantie hat man da aber auch nicht ...



Das hatte ich mich auch shcon gefragt, wo das überhaupt liegt, ahbe ich ind er Lübecker Bucht noch nie gehört

Die Leihboote haben 5 PS, also kannste das wohl knicken#6,


----------



## HD4ever (20. September 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

von Grömitz aus ca 3,5-4 sm raus ... 
geht sicher mit 5 PS - aber die Zeit die du da verjuckelst kannst du sicher auf dem Weg dahin besser mit Angeln verbringen


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. September 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,


HD4ever schrieb:


> von Neustadt aus ???
> das lohnt sich bestimmt nicht - viel zu weit weg !
> von Grömitz aber durchaus machbar wenn nicht gerade 5 PS am Heck
> aber die Frage wäre was fürn Motor du hast |kopfkrat
> "kann" sich aber lohnen - ne FAnggarantie hat man da aber auch nicht ...



die Frage hatte ich glatt übersehen , da ich am 15.7 im OP war . Danke das Du es gesehen hast Jörg und beantwortet hast .

@all
die Namen wie Walkyriengund und Co hören sich klasse an aber warum wollt Ihr da unbedingt hin ?
Wie Jörg (HD4ever ) schon geschrieben hat , würde ich die Zeit lieber mit angeln verbringen . Gerade von Neustadt aus bin ich mit dem Kleinboot in 10 Minuten max. am Fisch wenn ich will . Ich sehe immer wieder Boote die fahren mehr als das sie angeln . Die halten , angeln 5 Minuten und wenn sie dann nichts haben ab zur nächsten Stelle , was für ein Bl.dsinn . Meist fange ich Fische wenn der Fischfinder keine anzeigt also Ruhe bewaren und erst die Tiefen ausloten wo der Fisch steht , was nur bei längeren Driften meiner Erfahrung nach GUT funktioniert .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Svenno 02 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Ich sehe immer wieder Boote die fahren mehr als das sie angeln . Die halten , angeln 5 Minuten und wenn sie dann nichts haben ab zur nächsten Stelle , was für ein Bl.dsinn . Meist fange ich Fische wenn der Fischfinder keine anzeigt also Ruhe bewaren und erst die Tiefen ausloten wo der Fisch steht , was nur bei längeren Driften meiner Erfahrung nach GUT funktioniert .
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael



Richtig, so amche ich es auch!:q#6

Und die größten Dorsche fange ich auch so|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin! Wir wollen am 4.10. raus, über aktuelle Hinweise,Tips und Stellen wäre ich dankbar.Sind in der Nähe der Tonne schon wieder heringe? #h#h


----------



## staffag (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo,

ich will evtl. am kommenden Freitag (23.10.2009) mit dem Mietboot von Neustadt aus raus, hat jemand Lust mitzukommen? Bitte per PN melden!

Gruss

Günter


----------



## Svenno 02 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

MOin, weiß jemand wie der Dorsch gerade läuft?


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,


Svenno 02 schrieb:


> MOin, weiß jemand wie der Dorsch gerade läuft?



soll gut laufen im flachen Teil und Heringe dito :vik:

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Svenno 02 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> soll gut laufen im flachen Teil und Heringe dito :vik:
> ...



Sauber auch große?
Oder nur wieder Kinderstube und was mit Wittling, ist der auch wieder in massen vorhanden?:vik:


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,
sollen neben der üblichen Kinderstube viel Leo´s in sehr guter Größe dabei sein :vik:

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## birnebass (5. November 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Hornhechteutin,

entschuldige, ich stehe auf dem Schlauch....was sind Leo´s ? Leopardenhaie ? Leeforellen ? #d

Bitte kläre mich auf...ich werde auf jeden Fall am WE die Neustädter Bucht beangeln und bin immer dankbar für Anregungen.

ACHTUNG: Habe gerade die Erleuchtung gehabt...Leo´s sind DORSCHE !!!! Ohauerha, muß mehr Fisch essen, das fördert die offenbar eingerosteten Denkprozesse.

Tight Lines !

__
Birnebass aus Seedorf


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. November 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,
Leo´s sind Dorsche weil sie aussehen wie Leoparden im Wasser :q:q:q . Achja , wenn Du am We los willst Heringsvorfächer nicht vergessen :q:q:q und nicht zu tief fischen , 6-12m sollten reichen

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## staffag (5. November 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mitangelgelegenheit  für Samstag ab Neustadt gesucht, selbstverständlich Beteiligung an den Bootskosten. 

Bitte PN schicken! Oder Tel 0176 227 06 207 (da Freitag in Kopenhagen)

Günter


----------



## maki1980 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo zusammen,

wir (4 Angler) waren am 31.10. in der Neustädter Bucht unterwegs.
Leider war der Angeltripp nur 4 Std. lang da zwei Kollegen Seekrank wurden.
Daher haben wir um 11:30 Uhr die Segel gekappt und sind zurück in den Hafen gefahren. 
Leider waren die Fänge nicht soo berauschend. Wir hatten zu viert 1 Dosch (55) 1 Wittling (50) und zwei Heringe und das trotz mehrfachen Anfüttern :O)
Einen guten Anbiß konnte ich nicht verwerten da mir die Schurr riss als die Rute bereits im Halbkreis summte. Leider hat sich die Bremse der Rolle irgenwie verhakt und somit schwimmt nun ein Fisch samt Pilker (Blau/Grün) in der Bucht herum. Also wer meinen Pilker findet.... ihr wisst bescheid. 
Im Hafen lagen noch zwei weiter Boote die ebenfalls wegen Seekrankheit früher aufhören mussten. Auf diesen wurde außer Hering nicht's gefangen. Fast alle Heringe bissen übrigends in der Fahrrinne. Leider fand die Waschpo die ganzen kleinen Boote in der Rinne allerdings nicht so schön und verbot das Fischen dort.


Naja, nächstes Mal kann nur besser werden.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Svenno 02 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Lol ich hoffe , dass Fusch noch da ist , muss für meinen Videokurs noch nen Filmchen drehen , das wird übernächste Woche erstmal geübt, ich hoffe es gibt kein Vorführeffekt

Wie läufts mit Schleppen, geht da was, wenn dann auch eher bis 12 m oder?


----------



## mokki (6. November 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Tach Zusammen,

ist ja ein netter Thread hier, da klinke ich mich gerne ein 
Wir kommen ab dem 27.11. für ne Woche nach Neustadt und ich würd auch gerne wieder Angeln. 
Meine Fragen
Kann ich in der Jahreszeit schon/noch auf Mefo hoffen, oder ist das eher schlecht, wegen Laichgeschäft? kenn mich da gar nicht aus und will nichts falsch machen...
Auf Dorsch müsste doch was gehen, gerne geschleppt, oder was  sollte man probieren?
Vielleicht findet sich ja auch noch ein Mitstreiter, damit man sich die Kosten fürs Leihboot teilen kann ??


----------



## martin71 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Mokki Du willst in die Neustädter Bucht? Ich will Dir ja nicht die Hoffnung nehmen,aber es läuft schon seit ca. zwei-drei Jahren nicht mehr viel in dieser Bucht,aber probier dein Glück Bootsvermietung ist Direkt am Hafen(Anglertreff Neustadt)

Viel erfolg (Petri )
Gruß aus Ahrensburg!


----------



## Svenno 02 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> soll gut laufen im flachen Teil und Heringe dito :vik:
> ...



Hättest mir lieber ne PN schicken sollen!

Irgendwie ist schon alles auf 4 Wochen ausgebucht komme erst Ende November raus nach Neustadt, ich hoffe das es dann auch beißt #h

LG Svenno


----------



## Niendorfer (8. November 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War heute mit dem Boot draussen und von Niendorf in Richtung Scharbeutz gefahren (immer so 500 m vom Ufer + 10 m Wassertiefe).
Der Fischfinder hat relativ viele Fische angezeigt, aber Ausbeute waren nach 1 1/2 Stunden ein 41 er und ein 43 er. Da es der erste Angeltrip mit meinem ältesten Sohn war und er den ersten und größeren gefangen hat, stand die Vater/Sohn - Tour im Vordergrund.


----------



## Hamburgspook (10. November 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Hättest mir lieber ne PN schicken sollen!
> 
> Irgendwie ist schon alles auf 4 Wochen ausgebucht komme erst Ende November raus nach Neustadt, ich hoffe das es dann auch beißt #h
> 
> LG Svenno



Moin

ich habe gerade für Sonntag den 29.11.09 gebucht.
Ist noch nicht alles weg.

Gruß
Spook


----------



## Svenno 02 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Hamburgspook schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> ich habe gerade für Sonntag den 29.11.09 gebucht.
> Ist noch nicht alles weg.
> ...



Ja ich habe den 28.11.. wollte aber eine woche früher


----------



## Hamburgspook (11. November 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin

Dann schreib mal einen Bericht wie es war..

Gruß
Spook


----------



## Svenno 02 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja das werde ich, ich hoffe ich bekomme noch einen Platz am Sonntag dann


----------



## mokki (22. November 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Und, Svenno, wie wars?

Ich komme am 29.11. für ne Woche nach Neustadt, vielleicht hat ja mal jemand bock auf ne gemeinsame Tour??

KÖnnt Ihr mir noch Tipps geben, wie und wo man es bei Neustadt auf Platten probieren kann? Hab bislang immer auf Dorsch geangelt, mit Platte kenn ich mich gar nicht aus...


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. November 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,


mokki schrieb:


> KÖnnt Ihr mir noch Tipps geben, wie und wo man es bei Neustadt auf Platten probieren kann? Hab bislang immer auf Dorsch geangelt, mit Platte kenn ich mich gar nicht aus...


auf Platte versuch es mal auf der Sandbank Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken ind Richtung Bliesdorf 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Klaus S. (23. November 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gibt es dort eigentlich ne vernünftige Slippe die übern Winter auf hat?? Würd dann auch mit meine Boot mal gerne vorbei schauen, könnte auch noch einen mitnehmen wenn er beim slippen hilft (einweisen).


----------



## HD4ever (23. November 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

vernünftige slippe ist da vorhanden ...
aber wo man genau den Schlüssel dafür bekommt wissen andere bestimmt besser


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. November 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

http://www.slipanlagen.de/html/neustadt_hafen.html


----------



## HD4ever (23. November 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> http://www.slipanlagen.de/html/neustadt_hafen.html




ne schöne Seite ! sollte man ruhig mit weiteren Infos füttern denke ich #6


----------



## Klaus S. (23. November 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ne schöne Seite ! sollte man ruhig mit weiteren Infos füttern denke ich #6



Sehe ich auch so.... vor allen Dingen ist es sehr gut das dort Bilder von den Slippen mit drin sind. Überall kann man nämlich nicht alleine slippen (siehe Laboe).


----------



## Freelander (24. November 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Auf dem Gelände des Yachthafens  in Neustadt gibt es auch noch eine gute Slippe.Kosten waren mal 10.- für rein und raus.GrußFreelander


----------



## Svenno 02 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



mokki schrieb:


> Und, Svenno, wie wars?
> 
> Ich komme am 29.11. für ne Woche nach Neustadt, vielleicht hat ja mal jemand bock auf ne gemeinsame Tour??
> 
> KÖnnt Ihr mir noch Tipps geben, wie und wo man es bei Neustadt auf Platten probieren kann? Hab bislang immer auf Dorsch geangelt, mit Platte kenn ich mich gar nicht aus...



Ne bin ebenfalls dieses WE draußen, also wir sehen uns ja dann:vik:


----------



## jannisO (24. November 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War im Oktober dort für eine Woche mit Frau und Kind. Zwei Tage war ich mit dem Boot draußen. Dorsch war nicht ganz so doll, wenn auch ich nicht ohne ihn in den Hafen zurück kam. Hering jedoch hatte ich mehr als genug. Leider jedoch auch eine Angel weniger. Sie liegt im Hafenbecken. Am liebsten hätte ich dafür zwei Personen den Hals umgedreht, denn ich hatte sie im Verdacht das sie an meinen Ruten waren als ich den Parkausweis zum Auto brachte. Den Angelladen und seine Angestellten kann ich nur lobend erwähnen. Sie sind toll. Ich werd jetzt öfters wieder kommen.


----------



## mokki (26. November 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

mal ne blöde frage:
bei uns inne nordsee ist es so, das man die plattfische direkt nach dem fang ausnimmt, weil die so schlimm würmer haben und die sonst ins fleisch ziehen.
ist das anne ostsee auch so, macht Ihr das auch?


----------



## xbsxrvxr (26. November 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moin moin, also klieschen nehm ich auch am selben abend noch aus, aber flundern und schollen lass ich schon mal über nacht liegen wenn´s später geworden ist und ich keine lust mehr hab die noch fertig zu machen.
(klieschen haben schon n paar würmchen,aber wirklich schlimm ist´s nich)

gruß an alle


----------



## Klaus S. (26. November 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich nehme die Fische auch noch aufn Wasser aus. Will nicht den ganzen Rotz in der Mülltonne haben. An Würmer hab ich dabei nie gedacht aber schön das du drauf hingewiesen hast.


----------



## Svenno 02 (26. November 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Ich nehme die Fische auch noch aufn Wasser aus. Will nicht den ganzen Rotz in der Mülltonne haben. An Würmer hab ich dabei nie gedacht aber schön das du drauf hingewiesen hast.



mache ich genauso, wenn schon auf dem Wasser,
dann lassen sie sich am besten fertig machen.
Außerdem freuen sich dann die Möwen!:q#6


----------



## Nordlicht (26. November 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



mokki schrieb:


> mal ne blöde frage:
> bei uns inne nordsee ist es so, das man die plattfische direkt nach dem fang ausnimmt, weil die so schlimm würmer haben und die sonst ins fleisch ziehen.
> ist das anne ostsee auch so, macht Ihr das auch?



Währe mir neu.
Wir haben früher in der Deutschen Bucht Schollen gefischt (beruflich mit Fischkutter) und da mussten sie auch schon mal einige Stunden an Deck stehen.
Wenn der Fang in Esbjerg DK gelöscht wurde standen da in der Auktionshalle mindestens immer ein Veterinär in der Gegend rum...hatte aber nie was zu meckern.


----------



## mokki (26. November 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ok, vielen Dank. Das ist gut.
Bei uns im Hafen ist es teilweise ganz schlimm. Wenn man die nicht gleich ausnimmt, ziehen die Würmer ins Fleisch, das is dann bei braten ganz schön ekelig....
#d


----------



## Hamburgspook (27. November 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin

So wie das zur Zeit aussieht wird das wohl Sonntag gaaaanz eng mit der Tour. Eine 5 aus Südwest....


----------



## Svenno 02 (27. November 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Allerdigs und von morgens bis abends Regen!


----------



## Hamburgspook (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin

So wir sind Sonntag gefahren.

Gab ungefähr 10 Dorsche beim Schleppen, davon 5 zwischen 45 und 60 cm. Der Rest schwimmt wieder.

Am Ende der letzten Fahrwassertonnen Biss es am besten.
Wir haben an den Stellen dann noch gepilkt,wo aber nur Kleinkram auf den Beifänger ging.

Wind war ok aber gegen 12-13  Uhr vor Rettin schon Grenzwertig.

Auf Platte haben wir es 2-3 Stunden zwischen Pelzerhaken und Rettin probiert. Hier gab es aber leider nur eine. 

Vom Angeltreff wurde uns dann bestätigt, dass Platte schon seit 2 Wochen nicht läuft. Danke für den Tip hinterher :g da hätten wir uns die 30,-Euro für 125 Wattis sparen können und uns auf´s schleppen konzentriert.

Sonst sehr angenehme Tour und netter Kontakt.

Viele Grüße
Spook


----------



## Svenno 02 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hört sich gut an , war am Samstag draußen,

und der Wind war jedoch dort schon extrem stark ab 10 uhr , an der
ersten Stelle hatten wir mehrere Bisse und ein paar Untermaßige sowie einen
maßigen von 45 cm , also Dorsch
und beim Schleppen ahben wir den Rest bekommen, jedoch bis durch einen
Fehler sich der Erfolgswobbler verabschiedete und wir wieder
 pilkten , was aufgrund der hohen wellen und dirft so gut 
wie gar nicht möglich war^^, na ja was solls, nöächstes mal 
wird nur noch geschleppt^^


----------



## Svenno 02 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde, war mal wieder auf der Ostsee, um ein paar Videosequenzen für meinen Videokurs zu drehen.
Erstmal eine Ernüchterung auf der Autobahn um 7:00 Uhr Richtung Neustadt/Holstein begann es bei -2 °C stark an zu schneien, es bildete sich eine Schneeschicht von 3 cm und der Boden frierte sofort zu, sodass wir nur noch mit 50 km/h auf der Autobahn rumtuckerten mein Kumpel und ich.
Hoffentlich wird es nicht so auf dem Wasser.
Angekommen war der Steg der Boote und die selbst vereist, 
sodass ich mich erstmal lang legte , wie eine Eisbahn.
Fehlte nur noch, dass ich ins Wasser fiel:hahaha:
Dann endlichr aus, geschleppt auf 6,5 -7 m 
und unzählige Dorsche gefangen , 
aber nur 4 entnommen, die wenigstens maßig 
waren , knappe 50 cm hatten die meisten.
Danach war bei Sierksdorf Schluss, und wir 
versuchten einen Runde zu pilken,
es gab sehr viele kleine Bisse auf die Twister, ein Fisch
 biss mir kurzerhand
den Twisterschwanz ab, na ja ich wechselte meinen Roten Pilker auf
einen heringsfarbenen Pilker und es biss wie verrückt, jedoch
kamen nur Dorsche bis 35 cm hoch
Zwischendurch noch ordentliche Schneeschauer + Graupelschauer, sowie die Kälte, die imme runerträglicher wurde, na ja klamme Finger vorprogrammiert.
So wurden die Jigs ausgetauscht und endlich fanden ein paar maßige 
den Weg in die Kiste.
Hin und wieder auch ein paar Seesterne 
Es war 15:30 Uhr und wir entscheiden uns noch kurz
ein bisschen auf Dorsch zu schleppen, also Wobbler 
raufgeknallt und kurze 
Zeit später knallte es und ein schöner Dorsch konnte an der 
70 g Spinne gedrillt werden.
Gute 60 cm

















Die Hände jedoch extrem gefroren.
Der Sonnenuntergang entschädigte mich dann jedoch mit einer
schönen Kulisse.


























Die Kiste füllte sich






und wir steuerten vergnügt den Heimathafen an.

Nebenbei bemerkt:

Die Küstenwache kontrollierte sehr stark an diesem Tag, 
jedoch auch schon die anderen Wochen.
Jedes Boot haben sie sich vorgenommen, außer unseres
Einer hat wohl irgendwas falsch gemacht , der musste mal für ne halbe Stunde auf das Schiff der Küstenwache kommen.

LG Svenno


----------



## aesche100 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Angler sind ebend doch die härtesten!!!#6

Petri zu den Fängen und wärmt euch schön auf, damit Ihr Weihnachten nicht flach liegt.


----------



## Svenno 02 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



aesche100 schrieb:


> Angler sind ebend doch die härtesten!!!#6
> 
> Petri zu den Fängen und wärmt euch schön auf, damit Ihr Weihnachten nicht flach liegt.



Danke, na ja sagen wir so, war nicht das letzte Mal 2009, folgen noch mehr hoffe ich!:q


----------



## Svenno 02 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde!

Gestern sollte es nochmal aufs Wasser, diesmal zu zweit mit meinem Kumpel.
Natürlich für Videoaufnahmen, aber ein
paar Fotos konnten auch noch geschossen werden.
Der Tag begann mit Regen und sehr kaltem sowie starkem Wind.
Na toll kann ja nur besser werden.
Also pünktlich um 8:00 Uhr konnten wir losfahren diesmal war ich am Steuer






und wir fuhren zuerst die erste Pilkstelle an, ein, zwei Driften , doch außer
ein paar Seegrasbüscheln war hier nichts zu holen.

Nun wurden die Wobbler ausgepackt






 und es wurde geschleppt











Richtung Pelzerhaken, das Wetter wurde besser, es klarte auf und nur 
winzige Quellwolken waren zu sehen, geil!:klatsch






Sofort konnten wir 2 Dorsche landen, wobei der eine mit 41 cm und der andere mit 64, 5 cm ganz gut waren
So konnte es weiter gehen, das komische , ich hatte nur Bisse ,
während mein Freund nichts bekam, so ließ ich ihn
die Fische drillen während ich gemütlich bei 1,8-2,2 Knoten weitersteuerte.






Da wir bei der ersten Tour mehr als 10 Fische fingen beim Schleppen, wovon 4 wieder ins nasse Element entlassen wurden, da zu klein,
drehten wir um fuhren erneut dieselbe Strecke.

Patrick saß weiterhin im Windschutz, 






und wartete sehnsüchtig auf den nächsten Dorsch.






Immer wieder gab es Anzeige auf dme Echolot, jedoch schloss ich das auf die großen Mengen von Rippenquallen , die an diesem Tag massenweise 
unterwegs waren.






Dieselbe Runde brachte uns nochmal ein
 paar Fische sodass wir schonmal acht hatten.


Jetzt wollte ich aber mal drillen und wir pilkten ne Runde.






Und so war es auch ich holte einen nach dem anderen raus ,
sodass Patrick mich über Bord werfen wollte






Insgesamt fing ich hier nochmal 6 Dorsche bis 57 cm während Patrick 
2 und ein paar untermaßige fing.


----------



## Svenno 02 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dann übernahm er mal das Steuer 











und wir fuhren zur Untiefentonne 
Haffkrug , hier sollten Heringe stehen auf 18-20 m , also gesucht und gesucht,
doch es fand nur 4 kleine Minidorsche von 30 cm unsere Köder.

So ging es wieder Richtung Klinikum , dorthin wurde auch wieder geschleppt, wo wieder ein paar Dorsche den Weg in die Fischkiste fanden.

Diesmal hatten wir sogar beide Fisch an den Schleppruten, was für 
ein Theater

Zum Schluss wollte Patrick schlachten, so fuhren wir auf 10-14 m , da war 
die Anzahl bei 20 Dorschen.
Jedoch stellte sich meine Rute in den Rutenständer,
sozusagen als "tote Rute", um Patrick zu helfen, schnell die Bremse eingestellt.
Doch in dem Moment -Bamm-
Fisch- also schnell ran, und ein schöner Dorsch, der gleich 2 Beifänger nahm 
wanderte ins Boot, 






wieder stellte ich sie in den Ständer
und keine 2 Minuten später wieder Fisch
, das ging die ganze Zeit, alle Dorsche bissen auf einen 7 cm kleinen braunen
Twister und inhalierten ihn alle vollkommen.
Am Ende waren es dann 25 Dorsche sowie unzählige
untermaßige, die wieder schonend released wurden.

Schnell noch ein zwei Fotos gemacht 











und ein wunderschöner und geiler Tag ging zu Ende






















Schönen Abend noch!

LG Svenno


----------



## macmarco (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hey.. Danke für den kleinen aber feinen Bericht und Petri zu den Fischen


----------



## jannisO (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Svenno

super Bericht, fettes PETRI #6

wünsche allen hier einen guten Rutsch |wavey:


----------



## Svenno 02 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



macmarco schrieb:


> Hey.. Danke für den kleinen aber feinen Bericht und Petri zu den Fischen



Keine Ursache! Immer gerne doch#6

Wünsche euch auch allen einen guten Rutsch und dicke Fische für 2010


----------



## celler (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Super,ich hab mein Guide gefunden, wann hast zeit?
Wollt anfang Februar mal wieder an die Küste.
Gehst auch Brandungsfischen?


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,


celler schrieb:


> Super,ich hab mein Guide gefunden, wann hast zeit?
> Wollt anfang Februar mal wieder an die Küste.
> Gehst auch Brandungsfischen?



ich glaube Svenno hat den gleichen Guide wie Du :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## celler (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hmm, dass prob ist nur das du verhindert biost momentan :-(
Hoffe dir gehts aber wieder einigermaßen?
Wann hast denn mal wieder Zeit?


----------



## macmarco (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



celler schrieb:


> Hmm, dass prob ist nur das du verhindert biost momentan :-(
> Hoffe dir gehts aber wieder einigermaßen?
> Wann hast denn mal wieder Zeit?


Erstmal kann er net, weil er erst mit mir los muss!!!!:g|supergri:m


----------



## celler (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war aber erster ;-)
Hab noch ein offen bei ihm ;-)

Aber wenn er mit dir los fährt, dann lasst uns doch den Kutter nehmen, da passen mehr Leute drauf....und den Skipper haben wir auch ;-)


----------



## macmarco (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



celler schrieb:


> Ich war aber erster ;-)
> Hab noch ein offen bei ihm ;-)
> 
> Glaub ich nicht... ich schon seit November oder so :q Und ich hab nicht einen, sondern 5 gut :q:q:q
> ...



Und den Svenno nehmen wir dann auch mit


----------



## Svenno 02 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



celler schrieb:


> Super,ich hab mein Guide gefunden, wann hast zeit?
> Wollt anfang Februar mal wieder an die Küste.
> Gehst auch Brandungsfischen?



Ich fahr in 2 Wochen nochmal raus, wenn die Ostsee noch nicht zugefroren ist, Brandungsangeln gehe ich eher weniger#h



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> ich glaube Svenno hat den gleichen Guide wie Du :q
> ...



Na ja nichts für ungut, aaber die 25 Dorsche gehen auf meine bisher ungeschlagene Pilktechnik , sowie nen neuen Hotspot zurück, da standen sie gestapelt, deine Tipps habe ich weiterentwickelt!:vik:



macmarco schrieb:


> Und den Svenno nehmen wir dann auch mit




gerne, irgendjemand muss ja die Fische fangen!:vik:|wavey::m


----------



## macmarco (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> gerne, irgendjemand muss ja die Fische fangen!:vik:|wavey::m


Deswegen nehmen wir dich doch mit, damit du dir das mal genau anschauen kannst wie dat geit:vik:


----------



## Svenno 02 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



macmarco schrieb:


> Deswegen nehmen wir dich doch mit, damit du dir das mal genau anschauen kannst wie dat geit:vik:



Pappnase:q,wir werden ja sehen #6


----------



## macmarco (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Pappnase:q,wir werden ja sehen #6


Das denk ich auch Großbarschjägerin |supergri


----------



## celler (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gut dann sind wir ja schon zu viert....

Guide(horni)+Guide 2(Svenno)+Mac und mich(die,die die Fische fangen)

Aber 2 Wochen scheint mir noch recht früh zu sein, denke mal vor Mitte Februar wird das nichts.

@micmäc
Ich habe das schon im Juni glaub ich mit ihm abgemacht, wir haben aber eine Spezielle Tour vor uns, also geb ich dir gern den Vorrang ;-)


----------



## Svenno 02 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



macmarco schrieb:


> Das denk ich auch Großbarschjägerin |supergri



ja ne ist klar Proncko#h

Soll ich dir schonmal nen Vorsprung geben?
Vll auch mit ein paar maßigen, nicht dass du dich wieder mit halblangen Sprotten und Wittlingen rumschlagen musst:m

Micha und ich machen euch platt
Aber klingt gut, lasst uns das mal im Auge behalten


----------



## celler (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das machen wir!
Vielleicht finden wir ja noch 1 oder 2 andere die auch Lust haben, dann lohnt sich der Kutter auch selbst wenn Micha wegen seinem Leiden nicht angeln kann...


----------



## Svenno 02 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ohja, vll Dorschfreak das Ferkel mitnehm, damit Marco etwas zum spielen hat


----------



## celler (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Jep das wäre doch ne Maßnahme, wo kommt der eigentlich her?
Achso, mit Mitte -Ende Februar also grobe Richtung ist aber in Ordnung?


----------



## Svenno 02 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Der kommt aus Geesthacht!

Hmm Februar ist ja Laichzeit von den Dorschen, zur Not machen wir das im März oder so oder warten erstmal bis Micha sich hier meldet, denn bei der Laichzeit gehe ich auch nicht aufs Meer, jetzt anfang janauar gehts noch, aber schauen wir mal


----------



## celler (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ach shiht, ich vergass.
Irgend was war ja. Ne dann fahr ich auch nicht raus, das geb ich mir nicht.
Dann lieber bisschen warten, aber Anfang März find ich dann auch noch zu früh, dann lass lieber Ende März festhalten, bis dahin können wir auch noch ein wenig planen....


----------



## macmarco (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ende März?? viiiiel zu spät! 

Dorsch_Freak mit? Naja mit seinen Kinderangeln von Cloppenburg wird er da aber auch nichts 
Asooo.. Micha und du machen uns nass?? hmm.. du vielleicht schon aber Micha? Da ist es eher andersherum (erfahrungsgemäß)


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,
 das sach ich den Wauwies , so eine Frechheit . Ich hab nur Kultur und will Euch Kiddis nicht den Spaß verderben :q


Gruß aus dem Bett
Micha


----------



## macmarco (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Ich hab nur Kultur und will Euch Kiddis nicht den Spaß verderben :q
> 
> 
> Gruß aus dem Bett
> Micha


Sag ich ja.. Dann kommen halt nur Matze und ich, dann sind wir unter uns :vik:


----------



## Wildshark (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Und wenn alles passt werde ich euch dann von meinem Boot auf die Finger schauen!!!:q:q:q

Dabei mir dann die größten Dorsche fangen!!!

Torsten


----------



## Svenno 02 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



celler schrieb:


> Ach shiht, ich vergass.
> Irgend was war ja. Ne dann fahr ich auch nicht raus, das geb ich mir nicht.
> Dann lieber bisschen warten, aber Anfang März find ich dann auch noch zu früh, dann lass lieber Ende März festhalten, bis dahin können wir auch noch ein wenig planen....



Ja irgendwie bekommen wir das hin:m



Wildshark schrieb:


> Und wenn alles passt werde ich euch dann von meinem Boot auf die Finger schauen!!!:q:q:q
> 
> Dabei mir dann die größten Dorsche fangen!!!
> 
> Torsten



Na klar, nachdem du bei uns gelernt hast wie das geht!:q|wavey::vik:


----------



## JoFlash (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo zusammen,
wie sieht es zur Zeit aus in der Bucht? Hat sich das Eis endlich aus dem Staub gemacht?????
Hoffe das Wetter spielt bald wieder mit, so dass man endlich wieder ans / aufs Wasser kann!!


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. März 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,


JoFlash schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wie sieht es zur Zeit aus in der Bucht? Hat sich das Eis endlich aus dem Staub gemacht?????
> Hoffe das Wetter spielt bald wieder mit, so dass man endlich wieder ans / aufs Wasser kann!!



zur Zeit versperrt immer mal wieder ne Eis Barriere die Hafenausfahrt aber das sollte sich bald ändern ( heute kräftiger Sturm , die die Eisschollen rausrücken könnte .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## JoFlash (3. März 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Na dann wollen wir mal hoffen das der Wind sich ordentlich ins Zeug legt und am Wochenende dann Top Bedingungen sind...


----------



## steckerlfischer (10. März 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen,

wie sieht es denn in der Neustädter Bucht aus, war schon jemand draußen?


----------



## Svenno 02 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo!
Ein Nachtrag von Mitte April!

Mein Kumpel und ich wollten es mal wieder auf Dorsch probieren.
Die Bedingungen standen günstig , die Dorsche waren fertig mit
ihrem Laichgeschäft.
Das Wetter sollte bestens werden zum Schleppen.
Natürlich wollten wir auch ein bisschen auf Hering pilken.

Um 7:00 Uhr ging es raus aufs Wasser. Erster Spot , schon Fischkontakt.
Im Mittelwasser jedoch ausgestiegen, mein Freund hakte auch etwas.
Ein 35 cm Dorsch:hahaha:, schnell reingesetzt und die Schleppruten fertig gemacht.

Das Wetter war bombastisch, Sonne pur und null Wind.












Als Köder nahmen wir etwas flachlaufende Wobbler und fischten
die Steilküste Sierksdorf auf und ab und probierten es in Tiefen von 3-6 m.
Die richtige Stelle wie sich bewies.

Keine 2 Minuten , nachdem ich den Motor angeschmissen hatte, hing der erste.
40 cm , der Anfang war gemacht.
nach 2 h das erste Problem das Echolot gab auf, also zurück in den Hafen
und Batterie getauscht. Natürlich waren wir
nicht begeistert , so einigten wir uns die Zeit auf dem Wasser nachzuholen, die wir in den Hafen brauchten. 
Danach gleich zurück , Köder zu Wasser gelassen-->BAMM!
Ein schöner Tangdorsch auf nen Heringswobbler.
Wunderschön











Es knallte wie verrückt , meist hatten wir Dubletten, teilweise stiegen die Fische aber auch gleich wieder aus.
Ein paar gute kamen auch noch dazu, wie der hier.






Die Stimmung war gut






Danach die nächste Ernüchterung, das so toll funktionierdende
Echolot gab komplett auf :nein .
Um in den Hafen zu fahren war jetzt keine Zeit mehr , also probiert, es wieder in den Gang zu bekommen--->Fehlanzeige.
Zum Glück hatte ich noch mein GPS dabei, also Kurs eingegeben und weiter geschleppt auf ungewisser Tiefe , vll so auf 4-7m , aber trotzdem
es biss weiter, das geilste ,
mein Arnaud wurde gierig genommen






und wurde auch fast nur von den Größeren genommen.
Vor allem wenn man einen Stop machte und kurz wieder
Gas gab kamen die Bisse.
Das einzige Manko , es hing keine einzige Mefo dran, was
mich etwas wunderte. Schließlich fischten wir in ziemlich geringen
Tiefen. Hätte aber sein können, dass die meisten auch ausstiegen,
da das ziemlich viele Fehlbisse waren, vor allem zum Ende hin.

Zwischendurch mal einen kleinen Schock, es brannte am Ufer , hinter dem Hansapark. Die Leute auf dem Riesenkettenkarusell müssen sonst
etwas gedacht haben.











Wie ich nachher erfahren habe , war es ein Auto auf der Autobahn, das 
lichterloh brannte. Die Feuerwehr war aber auch schnell zu hören.

Weiter gings.











Das Wetter wurde von Zeit zu Zeit schlechter, der Wind ging von 0 auf 2-3 
es regnete auch leicht. Egal, das soll uns ja nichts ausmachen.
Das Beißen ging weiter:











Die Kiste füllte sich nach und nach











bis wir bei 31 Fischen stehen blieben.

Der größte hatte so um die 60 cm, für Messen war kaum Zeit
Selbst zum Essen kamen wir fast gar nicht.
Beim Pilken blieben wir leider fast Schneider, und wenn bissen nur kleine
bis 37 cm. Heringe waren überall auf dem Echo, allerdings war das Wasser 
noch so kalt, dass sie ihr Maul nicht aufbekamen;-)

So, das beweist , das man auch nach der Laichzeit gut und in Mengen fangen
kann, wenn man weiß wie;-)
Alle Dorsche hatten Sandaale und Krebse im Magen, so war es
nicht verwunderlich , dass die Farben
Wakasagi, Blau und Firetiger am Besten waren.
Viele Fische hatten wir zurückgesetzt , etliche Fehlbisse kamen
hinzu, also es wären mehr gewesen.
Aber 31 Fische , das reicht mir bis zum Sommer brauche ich 
nicht mehr los, denn jetzt gehts auf Hornhecht:-D

LG Svenno


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Schöner Bericht und tolle Fotos.#6
Nächsten Samstag werden wir hoffentlich genauso viel Glück haben in der Neustädter Bucht. Bericht folgt.


----------



## Svenno 02 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke!!

Auf was habt ihr es denn abgesehen, denn die Hornis werden auch schon gut gefangen, können dann beim Schleppen ja zur Qual werden.

LG Svenno


----------



## Eggy 67 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo
Wollen nächstes wochenende mit nem Kleinboot raus.Haben das noch nie gemacht.Was für Köder nimmst du beim Schleppen.wie sind die Aussichten auf Platte.Meine Kollegen wollen hauptsächlich auf Butt,obwohl ich lieber Dorsch möchte,aber egal.


----------



## jannisO (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Toller Bericht, dickes Petri von mir aus dem Harz zu den tollen Fängen.
Am 27 bin auch ich mal wieder vor Ort. Wenn es man schon soweit wäre.


----------



## Coasthunter (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Svenno
Wolln mal schaun, ob die Hornis den Dorschen ne Chance lassen. Wir werden in den etwas tieferen Bereichen schleppen und hoffen, das das wir auch noch die ein oder andere Mefo zum mitnehmen überrden können.


----------



## Svenno 02 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Eggy 67 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wollen nächstes wochenende mit nem Kleinboot raus.Haben das noch nie gemacht.Was für Köder nimmst du beim Schleppen.wie sind die Aussichten auf Platte.Meine Kollegen wollen hauptsächlich auf Butt,obwohl ich lieber Dorsch möchte,aber egal.



Ganz gut ist die Rapala Tail Dancer Serie mit 6 und 9 m Tauchtiefe in Firetiger, Schockfarben oder Hering , ansonsten alle Wobbler die auf 4-6 m laufen sind top.
Zum Platte angeln kann ich dir nichts sagen, geh mal eine Seite nach hinten, Micha alias Hornhechteutin kennt sich da bestens aus

@Coasthunter

Ja solange die Hornis nicht schon beim abtauchen den Wobbler nehmen , ansonsten sollte das gehen.
Falls man sich nicht mehr scheibt schonmal tight lines

LG Svenno


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,


Eggy 67 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wollen nächstes wochenende mit nem Kleinboot raus.Haben das noch nie gemacht.Was für Köder nimmst du beim Schleppen.wie sind die Aussichten auf Platte.Meine Kollegen wollen hauptsächlich auf Butt,obwohl ich lieber Dorsch möchte,aber egal.


nächstes Wochenende ist die Stelle für Platte leider belegt wegen eines Kite Events wenn ich richtig informiert bin . Dann haste nur die Stelle unterhalb des Hansaparks in Richtung Steilküste Haffkrug . Versuch es da mal auf 6-8 m mit Naturköder auf Platte und Leo´s beißen da auch 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Eggy 67 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Vielen Dank für die Infos.Lassen uns überraschen was komt.


----------



## Coasthunter (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Morgen ist es endlich soweit.:vik: Der Wind sieht zwar nicht so gut aus, aber wir lassen uns mal überraschen. Bei WNW sind wir ja einigermaßen geschützt. Ich schreib morgen Abend mal, wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## Coasthunter (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nachdem ich nun endlich wieder zuhause bin, will ich kurz erzählen, wie es gelaufen ist. Der Wind war zum Glück nicht so schlimm wie erwartet. Allerdings haben wir auch ziemlich dicht unter Land geschleppt. Anfangs lief es etwas schleppend:q, aber als wir wußten, wo die Burschen stehen, ging es Schlag auf Schlag. Um 17:20 Uhr mußten wir aufhören. Die Boote sollten ja um 18:00 Uhr im Hafen sein. Unglaublich, wie die Zeit vergeht, wenn man soviel Spaß hat. 
Wir waren 4 Mann und hatten 2 Boote. Es kamen um die 70 Dorsche raus, einige Hornhechte und ein paar Platten. Die Platten wurden von Pöppi und Johnny gefangen, die sich mehr aufs Naturköderangeln als aufs Schleppen konzentriert haben. 
Es war ein genialer Tag.Lange her, das wir so gut gefangen haben. 
Tcha, so ein Tag auf See macht hungrig. Schönen Dank also an HornhechtEutin für den Tip: Wir sind Mega satt geworden und das für kleines Geld.#6


----------



## Freelander (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hi,
wie hats denn mit den Größen der Dorsche hingehauen?
Mann ließt ja viel, das im Moment nur Zwerge gefangen werden.


----------



## hornhechteutin (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,


Freelander schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie hats denn mit den Größen der Dorsche hingehauen?
> Mann ließt ja viel, das im Moment nur Zwerge gefangen werden.



ist gemischt . Es gibt Stellen an denen sich nur Zwerge aufhalten und Stellen wo Du sowie als auch fängst . Was ich gesehen habe und was ich gehört habe kommen auf 2 Zwerge 1 Ü45er Leo



> *Coasthunter* Schönen Dank also an HornhechtEutin für den Tip: Wir sind Mega satt geworden und das für kleines Geld.



gern geschehen . Hab doch gesagt : bei Köstlich schmeckt es köstlich  :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Svenno 02 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri Heil, na das klappt doch ganz gut mit den Dorschen dies Jahr, vielleicht
fahr ich am Wochenende spontan noch mit einem Freund,
vor Niendorf raus

LG Svenno


----------



## jannisO (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gestern war es nun endlich wieder so weit und ich machte mich mit einem  guten Freund auf den 350km langen Weg nach Neustadt.
Bei der Ausfahrt aus dem Hafen fragte mein Kumpel noch, was ich schätzen  würde, wie der Fang ausgeht. Ich sagte zu ihm, nun wenn jeder 5 oder 6  maßige Dorsche fängt und ein Paar Hornis, dann sei das schon ganz gut.
Es sollte ganz anders kommen und in Arbeit ausarten 
Als Köder benutzte meiner einer an der Balzer Alegra einen Quantum Hairy  Mary, sowie eine Pilkmontage , mit einem Beifänger.  Für meinen Kumpel, welcher das erste Mal auf Dorsch angelte stellte ich eine normale Pilkmontage zusammen ( schwarz roter Pilker,  zwei Beifanger )
Nach dem die ersten Dorsche gefunden wurden, ging es Schlag auf schlag.  Mein großer blauer Angeleimer war bereits nach etwa 1,5 Stunden voll mit  Dorschen von 45 bis 60cm. Bei meinem Kumpel war es ähnlich. Fing er  öfters sogar zwei auf einmal.
Keiner von uns war auf einen solch übermäßig guten Fang eingestellt,  geschweige denn, es wäre daran zu denken gewesen. Nach zwei Stunden  hatte keiner mehr Platz in seinem Eimer und da wir keine Tüten dabei  hatten, blieb uns nur die Möglichkeit, gefangene Dorsche auf den Boden  des Bootes zu legen. Nach vier Stunden intensiven Angeln, hörten wir auf  und ließen uns nur noch treiben, denn jetzt lag Arbeit vor uns 
Meine Dorsche zählte ich nicht. Es dürften aber irgend wo auch so viele gewesen sein, wie bei meinem Kumpel, welcher es auf 92 Dorsche von 45 bis 60cm gebracht hat.
Alles in allem war es mehr als ein genialer Tag. Das Wetter war super, wenig Drift und der angesagte Regen viel aus.
Dem Team von Angeltreff Neustadt ( ich hoffe ihr lest dies hier ) möchte ich einmal mehr meinen Dank ausdrücken. Wie immer hat alles super geklapt.
Im Anhang noch einige Fotos, wobei ich den gesamten Fang nicht zeige. 
Ach ja, als wir Abends wieder zu Haus waren, war jeder erledigt von uns aber was soll ich sagen, es gab noch lecker Dorsch :vik:


----------



## jannisO (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

und noch zwei Pics


----------



## djoerni (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri zu den Fängen! Wie tief standen die Fische denn?


----------



## jannisO (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

wir fingen bei zehn bis zwölf meter


----------



## macmarco (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hey... Sieht doch super aus... Dickes Petri


----------



## jannisO (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke.
zwei Personen aus HH haben nach iher Aussage ähnlich gut gefangen. Im Gegensatz zu uns, hatten sie Ersatztüten für ihre Fische dabei und mußten im Anschluß ihr Boot nicht so sehr säubern wie wir 
Ein Passant wollte mir meine größeren Dorsche abkaufen. Das hab ich allerdings klar verneint. Denn ich fahr fischen, weil ich es mag und den Fisch, möchte ich für mich und meine Familie
Ach ja, in den nächsten Tagen geh ich nicht ans Wasser. Hab Muskelkater


----------



## Jonny1985 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hat jemand neue Infos wie es zurzeit in Neustadt läuft ?


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,


Jonny1985 schrieb:


> Hat jemand neue Infos wie es zurzeit in Neustadt läuft ?



alles läuft guuut in meinem "Wohnzimmer" :vik: . Gestern sind schon die ersten Makrellen gefangen worden :vik::vik::vik:

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## bensihari (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo zusammen,

wollte nächstes Wochenende endlich mal wieder den Plattfischen und Dorschen mal "hallo" sagen. War in letzter Zeit jemand draußen???? Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar! :m

Danke schon mal und viele Grüße
Bensihari


----------



## Svenno 02 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> alles läuft guuut in meinem "Wohnzimmer" :vik: . Gestern sind schon die ersten Makrellen gefangen worden :vik::vik::vik:
> ...



Makrelen schon so früh?
Kannste mir ne PN schreiben wo?

Ansonsten. Leute fahrt an die Küste Dorsch wird in Massen gefangen, egal ob von Land oder Boot aus. 
Priwall meldet ebenfalls gute Fänge, mal sehen, wie lange
das noch hält

LG Svenno


----------



## Allerangler (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Immer noch so gute Fänge in der Neustädter Bucht ??? Wollte am 20.06 evtl. hochkommen :l


----------



## Svenno 02 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Allerangler schrieb:


> Immer noch so gute Fänge in der Neustädter Bucht ??? Wollte am 20.06 evtl. hochkommen :l



Jo Hornhecht hat sich überall eingefunden und Dorsche stehen immer noch extrem flach in Massen.

LG Svenno


----------



## Allerangler (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Jo Hornhecht hat sich überall eingefunden und Dorsche stehen immer noch extrem flach in Massen.
> 
> LG Svenno


 


Danke :vik:


----------



## Svenno 02 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Allerangler schrieb:


> Danke :vik:


Nicht dafür


----------



## Allerangler (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

*hmmmm* überraschender weise waren noch Boote für den 20.06. frei #c habe jetzt eins reserviert , mal sehen was geht :k


----------



## Svenno 02 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Allerangler schrieb:


> *hmmmm* überraschender weise waren noch Boote für den 20.06. frei #c habe jetzt eins reserviert , mal sehen was geht :k



Sauber!
Da muss ich ja auch nochmal anrufen.

Mein Bekannter war gestern ebenfalls draußen vor Timmendorf und Niendorf und hatte in 4 h 106 Dorsche bis 73 cm auf Pilker solo. Also hau mal was raus und mach ein paar Bilder


----------



## Allerangler (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Sauber!
> Da muss ich ja auch nochmal anrufen.
> 
> Mein Bekannter war gestern ebenfalls draußen vor Timmendorf und Niendorf und hatte in 4 h 106 Dorsche bis 73 cm auf Pilker solo. Also hau mal was raus und mach ein paar Bilder


 



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes 106 oder meinst Du 16 #c Werden unser bestes geben !!! :q Schick mal bitte PN wo wir es auf Hornis und Dorsch am besten versuchen sollten !!!


----------



## Svenno 02 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Und seit ihr überhaupt rausgekommen. Am Samstag war ja ordentlich Starkwind


----------



## marcus2803 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

mahlzeit jungs wollte sonntag mit nen boot vom treff los . meine frage habt ihr schonmal steinbutt gefangen in der bucht ???für jeden tipp dankbar..


----------



## buschmann88 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

wir sind am samstag und sonntag auch mit ein paar leuten mit einem boot vom treff draußen,...man sieht sich bestimmt!

Wenn noch jemand infos zu Stellen bzw. Tiefen für Leos hat: ich würde mich über jede Hilfe freuen. Ist das erste mal Neuestädter Bucht, sonst immer in der Kieler Förde gewesen...

danke


----------



## Svenno 02 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



buschmann88 schrieb:


> wir sind am samstag und sonntag auch mit ein paar leuten mit einem boot vom treff draußen,...man sieht sich bestimmt!
> 
> Wenn noch jemand infos zu Stellen bzw. Tiefen für Leos hat: ich würde mich über jede Hilfe freuen. Ist das erste mal Neuestädter Bucht, sonst immer in der Kieler Förde gewesen...
> 
> danke



Moin!

Dorsch beißt eigentlich gut, mal hast du Glück und fängst dich tod, mal wieder bescheiden

Wende dich mal an Hornhechteutin, er hat immer einen Rat parat

LG Svenno


----------



## Carp-Riots (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

bin am samstag auch unterwegs, meine jungfern fahrt dort wäre also für grobe tipps doch recht dankbar wo man ansteuern sollte und wo nicht!
danke schonmal :vik:


----------



## marcus2803 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

also vor dre wochen habe ich gut auf dreizehn meter gefangen mit watti auch schön schollen muss ich sagen 45und 48 die grössten .denke mal probier es mal bei 13 biss 15 meter da müssten die leos sein viele fahren abe auch an die untiefen tonne ich mache immer ein bogen drum weil da fast alle fischen mein tipp steuer mal richtung timmendorf niendorf


----------



## Carp-Riots (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ich hoffe ma das ich meine wobbler so tief runter bekomm!aber danke für die antwort!!!!


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,
Fangtiefe ist wohl zur Zeit zwischen 8-15m . Ich würde es in der Tiefe erst einmal das Gebiet zwischen Klinikum und Untiefentonne absuchen . Tut Euch einen Gefallen und schaut nicht zu oft aufs Echolot sondern lasst Euch längere Zeit driften . Den Fisch Ihr fangt seht Ihr zu 99 % nicht auf dem Echolot :q . Kleiner Tipp von mir : versucht es mit Buttlöffel und kurzen Vorfach :q:q

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Carp-Riots (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

das is schonmal gut zu wissen danke für denn tipp!was mach ich denn wenn ich keine wattwürmer hab die ich hintern buttlöfel hängen kann??


----------



## marcus2803 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

seeringel oder heringsfetzen wobei ich nicht weis wie das funkt ich werde aber auch mit heringsfetzen fischen und mal steinbutt probieren .naja ansonsten läuft ja der pilker von alleine


----------



## Svenno 02 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



marcus2803 schrieb:


> seeringel oder heringsfetzen wobei ich nicht weis wie das funkt ich werde aber auch mit heringsfetzen fischen und mal steinbutt probieren .naja ansonsten läuft ja der pilker von alleine



Probiere es mal mit Tobis, wenn du auf Steinbutt fischen willst. Einen besseren Köder gibt es dafür nicht.
Die Fischer in Niendorf hatten diese Woche extrem viele Steinbutt
vor der Hafeneinfahrt in den Netzen.
Tobis sind gerade bei Seebrücken oder Häfen mit Heringspaternostern und Blinkern zu fangen.

Vor dem Pilker auch gerne 1-2 Beifänger.
In Letzter Zeit gehen die größeren Dorsche bei mir nur 
auf die Jigs.
Oder eben auf dunkle Gummifische

LG Svenno


----------



## buschmann88 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps. Ich werde berichten!


----------



## Carp-Riots (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

wir ham bei kalles angelshop für morgen n boot geschartert, nun stellt sich aber die frage wo müssen wir denn morgens hin??zum laden oder an einen hafen?wäre über ne antwort sehr dankbar!


----------



## hornhechteutin (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,


Carp-Riots schrieb:


> wir ham bei kalles angelshop für morgen n boot geschartert, nun stellt sich aber die frage wo müssen wir denn morgens hin??zum laden oder an einen hafen?wäre über ne antwort sehr dankbar!



upps meine zum Laden aber ganz sicher bin ich mir da nicht . Kenne die Modalitäten da nicht so . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Carp-Riots (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

jo alles kla dann werden wir morgen da mal aufschlagen ich hoffe mal das das was wird!vllt steht ja am laden direkt was dran wo wir hin müssen!wert sonntag mal berichten ob wir was hatten!danke für die antwort


----------



## Svenno 02 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War heute mal so bei der Ostseetherme für nen Schlenker, nachdem mein
Vater seine Segelrunde gemacht hat. Viele viele Dorsche, die meisten auf Jig,
aber auch Gummifisch lief, nachdem bei Grömitz auch viele Hornhecht-
attacken auf meinen Blinker gingen, konnte ich noch einen von 55 cm landen.
Bilder stelle ich noch rein
Auch wenn es nur für 1 1/2 h war, Fisch gefangen ohne Echolot


----------



## marcus2803 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

so bin heute auch wieder da von der bucht , unwahrscheinlich was da für dorsch schwimmt hatten insgesamt 86 masiege dorsche  sogar ein paar von über 70 cm waren dabei viele um die sechzig . meist auf roten jig die untermasiegen gingen meist auf mein grünen kieler blitz 50 g. 
von den 86 und vielen kleinen haben wir 15 mitgenommen . waren zwischen grömitz und pelzerhaken unterwegs bei 18 -20 meter .alles in allen voll geil.


----------



## Carp-Riots (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ahoi n kleiner nachtrag von samstag,
Wir waren mit zwei man von 08.00 bis 18 uhr unterwegs und hatten für unsere verhältnisse ne kleine sternstunde gefangen haben wir ca 90 dorsche mit der überwiegenden grösse von 45- 55cm und n paar kleiner auf wattwurm, die meisten hatten wir jedoch auf die guten alten 30 gramm snaps in allen möglichen farben!wahr n top tag und wir konnten denn ganzen tag mit blick uaf denn hansa park fischen!ich hoffe das geht jetzt noch n bischen so weiter das man in 2 wochen nochmal los kann!was meint ihr bis wann das noch so gut läuft nit denn leos wenn das wetter so anhällt?


----------



## Svenno 02 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Der Bericht passt nicht ganz rein, ist aber Ostsee, habe gerade nix passendes gefunden

Ich melde mich auch mal seit etwas längerer Zeit zurück.
Die Schule hat mich leider extrem beansprucht.
Dennoch konnte ich mit meinem Vater einen Kompromiss schließen.
Da es am Samstag in der Bucht 2-3 Bft sein sollten, stand
es niemandem im Wege ein paar Würfe zu machen, sei es mit Blinker,
oder Gummifisch, Pilker.

Nach einem schönen Sonnenaufgang in Niendorf/Ostsee,

















wurde das Segelboot(blau-weiß) startklar gemacht.






Wir nahmen zuerst Kurs auf Pelzerhaken-Süd Richtung Grömitz.
Natürlich kam gleich meine Rute zum Einsatz und ich ließ einen
Möresilda in Blau/Silber ins Wasser gleiten.
Die Tiefe betrug 22 m , ließ den Horni aber nicht entmutigen den
Blinker von der Oberfläche zu pflücken











Zwar nicht der Größte, aber schonmal entschneidert.

Auf der Rücktour wurde dann kurz auf 16 Meter Halt gemacht.
Da dort nichts lief , außer einem Anfasser, ging es flacher
vor die Ostseetherme auf 10-14 m.
Es knallte auch gleich bei mir.
















Der Ostseeleopard haute sich den orangenen Jig voll rein.
Schätze ihn auf knappe 50 cm.
Danach durfte meine Schwester ran.






Nach kurzer Einweisung wurde der Erste Fisch von ihr an Bord geholt,





(Nur das Drillen muss ich mit ihr noch üben)






Einen Kuss wollte sie dem Dorsch trotzdem nicht geben, 






Danach knallte es bei mir auf Gummifisch,






und nach einem weiteren Schusser, wurde wieder die Heimfahrt angetreten.






Danach machte ich noch ein paar Würfe mit dem Blinker und konnte 
eine Steelhead an den Haken bekommen, stieg nach 10 Sekunden aber wieder aus, schade






Als Beifang gab es ne Menge Tobse.

Wiedermal ein wunderschöner Tag & viele Fänge.
Bald sind Ferien, dann bin ich öfters wieder draußen auf dem Meer

PS: Alle Fische wurden wieder in ihr Element gelassen.

LG Svenno

@carp-riots

Also je heißer es wird, desto tiefer werden sich die Leos einordnen, ich denke, bald werden auch wieder die Wittels kommen.
Und das die Dorsche so reich vorhanden sind, ist einfach, dass wir dies
Jahr mal einen guten Jahrgang haben, ich denke, dass das eine Zeit lang noch 
anhalten wird, solange das Wasser nicht zu warm wird.


----------



## Carp-Riots (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

das höhrt sich doch gut an!dann wollen wir ma hoffen das sich das n bischen abkühlt mit dem wetter 
petri zu denn fängen im übrigen!


----------



## Svenno 02 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das hoffe ich auch, aber na ja, ich fahre am WE wieder kurz raus für
1-3 h , mal sehn, ich berichte dann.


----------



## celler (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri zu den Releasten Fischen und danke für deinen Bericht.
Na dann kanns ja los gehen ;-)

Mal schauen ob sie zum besagten Zeitpunkt auch noch so gehäuft stehen wie momentan....


----------



## Svenno 02 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



celler schrieb:


> Petri zu den Releasten Fischen und danke für deinen Bericht.
> Na dann kanns ja los gehen ;-)
> 
> Mal schauen ob sie zum besagten Zeitpunkt auch noch so gehäuft stehen wie momentan....



Petri Dank!
Ja ich denke schon, wir rechnen dann ab, kannst dich
schonmal warm anziehen


----------



## celler (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ironie an 

Hmm, warm anziehen???
Im September???
Nene, kannst du gern machen, ich nicht ;-) 

Ironie aus


----------



## Carp-Riots (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

hier nochmal 2 kleine bilder vom samstag wie gefrässig die leos waren


----------



## Svenno 02 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Lol Petri Heil!

Auf welcher Tiefe warste denn, dass die den Blinker genommen haben? Oder hast du geschleppt?

@Matze

Ich wusste, dass das kommt
Na ja aber vielleicht musst du das ja, nachdem ich dich
kalt gemacht habe

LG Svenno


----------



## Carp-Riots (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

denn guten alten snaps ham die sich vom grund gehohlt,
waren auf 14 meter unterwegs und haben ganz normall gefischt wie vom belly aus, wahr an dem tag doch recht erfolgreich!


----------



## Svenno 02 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Alles klar, mit Blinker habe ich es noch gar nicht versucht.
Einfach eingekurbelt, nach Grundkontakt oder jiggen?

LG Svenno


----------



## Carp-Riots (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

kannst du vareiren,aber auf jedenfall grundkontackt abwarten!ich würde 3 kurbelumdreungen machen und ihn dann wieder zum grund sinken lassen das fetzt in der regel ganz gut!kannst ihn natürlich auch pilken in der drift durch das geringe gewicht (30 gr) saugen die denn ganz gut weg!


----------



## Svenno 02 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Alles klar danke, man lernt nie aus


----------



## Carp-Riots (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

so ises  lehrling für immer 
dafür hab ich noch nie richtig gepilkt, das wird wohl demnächst dann mal dran kommen!


----------



## Svenno 02 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Eben, das Pilken klappt dann aber auch
Bei den Pulks, die gerade unterwegs sind.
Ich versuche es am WE, mal wieder nen Horni zu erwischen


----------



## celler (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Lol Petri Heil!
> 
> Auf welcher Tiefe warste denn, dass die den Blinker genommen haben? Oder hast du geschleppt?
> 
> ...


 
Ne, wenn du deine Schwester mitbringst wird mir bestimmt nicht kalt ;-)


----------



## Carp-Riots (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

übernächste woche gehts bei uns wieder los in neustadt grad kla gemacht mit meim kollegen!

sind noch hornis unterwegs?komm gerade erst auf denn küsten geschmack!

und da hab ich auch gleich schon wieder ne frage:mir waren die dosche auf wattwurm fasenweise zu klein und da die immer so tief schlucken wollt ich das ma mit köderfischen versuchen!meint ihr das geht mit herkömlichen rotaugen aländern oder anderen silbernen fischen auch oder nur mit hering und co?


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,


Carp-Riots schrieb:


> übernächste woche gehts bei uns wieder los in neustadt grad kla gemacht mit meim kollegen!
> 
> sind noch hornis unterwegs?komm gerade erst auf denn küsten geschmack!
> 
> und da hab ich auch gleich schon wieder ne frage:mir waren die dosche auf wattwurm fasenweise zu klein und da die immer so tief schlucken wollt ich das ma mit köderfischen versuchen!meint ihr das geht mit herkömlichen rotaugen aländern oder anderen silbernen fischen auch oder nur mit hering und co?



das Problem bei den Dorschen ist , wenn die in Fresslaune sind , dann nimmt ein 20er Dorsch auch mal einen 150 g Pilker nur mal als Beispiel . Wenn ich mit Buttlöffel angel hab ich immer guten Kontakt zur Montage und haue schnell an . So vermeide ich viele "Schlucker" . Hornis fängste vom Boot aus bis in den September hinein . Versuch es mal mit Wasserkugel und Heringsfetzen an der sogenannten "Totemann" Angelruten beim Pilken oder beim Naturköder angeln.

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Carp-Riots (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

die totemannrute kenn ich gut mitm gummifisch  aber das is gut das wert ich ma machen hast du ne ungefaire tiefe wo die stehn?wert dann denk ich ma aber auf grössere rotaugen oder heringsfetzen umsteigen(um dasssne u beruhigen  )


----------



## Svenno 02 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Matze

Nene die lass mal schön in Kiel Soviel Geduld hat sie auch nicht und redet wie ein Wasserfall, Frau eben

Wenn du Tobse oder Sandaale hast, bist du auf der ganz guten Seite, Heringsfetzen geht auch.
Sandaale kriegst du jetzt in Häfen mit Blinker oder Heringspaternoster in Größe 12


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,


Carp-Riots schrieb:


> die totemannrute kenn ich gut mitm gummifisch  aber das is gut das wert ich ma machen hast du ne ungefaire tiefe wo die stehn?wert dann denk ich ma aber auf grössere rotaugen oder heringsfetzen umsteigen(um dasssne u beruhigen  )


als erstes : langsam werde ich alt . Hab ich doch glatt vergessen auf Deine Frage nach Köfi zu schreiben :q . Das mit den Rotaugen kannste knicken . Hab ich auch schon mal vor 10/15 Jahren probiert mit 0,0000000 Erfolg . Wersuch es mal mit , wie Svenno schon geschrieben hat , Tobsen . Die kriegste beim Angeltreff ( Laden am Hafen ) in Neustadt . Ist auch ein TOP Köder auf Hörni`s . In welchen Tiefen sie stehen ? würde sagen ÜBERALL zur Zeit weil das Wasser warm ist und auch unter Land jetzt mehr Aktion ist von den Badegästen . Würde das Vorfach jetzt von 40 cm auf 1m länger machen .
Hier http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showpost.php?p=190889&postcount=9 ist auch ein netter Bericht . Klick den mal an denn die Montage die der ältere Herr benutzt von Land aus dürfte vom Boot aus auf Makrelle auch gut funktionieren.

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## HD4ever (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Sandaale kriegst du jetzt in Häfen mit Blinker oder Heringspaternoster in Größe 12



klappt das wirklich ???
in welchen den vielleicht am besten ? |supergri


----------



## Svenno 02 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> klappt das wirklich ???
> in welchen den vielleicht am besten ? |supergri




Jop, in Niendorf zum Beispiel.
Da sind echt kapitale bis 25 cm dabei
Ich habe immer einen blauen Blinker, der schön in der Sonne
glänzt.
Am besten ist es, wenn das Wasser klar ist.
Die Tobse jagen gerade die Waken , von daher kann man sie auch schnell ausmachen.
Die findest du aber auch an Seebrücken oder an Sandbänken

Ich versuche am WE welche ans Band zu bekommen und mach dann Fotos

LG Svenno


----------



## strandlaeufer (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moinsen,
nach den Erfolhsmeldungen der letzten Wochen habe ich nun auch ein Boot am nächsten Samstag geliehen.
Wer kann mir Tipps zur Montage und Stellen empfehlen? Zielfisch: nur Dorsch, am liebsten > 40cm.


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,
Stellen gibt es genug :q . Als erstes die Ansteuerungstonnen Hafen Neustadt links und rechts vom Fahrwasser , dann Höhe Klinikum , Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken auf der einen Seite und dann Höhe Steilküste zwischen Hansapark und Haffkrug . Das sind sie Stellen die ich immer anfahre . Schwierig wird es zur Zeit mit der Wassertiefe ind der Leo und Co zu finden sein wird . Aufgrund der immer höheren Wassertemeraturen würde ich es ab 15 m versuchen , nicht flacher .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,
noch ein Wort zur Ansteuerungstonnen Hafen Neustadt . Lohnt sich nur ganz früh morgens . Wenn die Segler wach werden , wird es voll auf der See und dann KÖNNTE es brenzlich werden an der Tonne bzw in der Nähe des Fahrwassers , das ja eh TABU ist zum angeln . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Zacharias Zander (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir fahren Montag zum Ersten Mal von Neustadt mitn Kleinboot raus,sonst sind wir immer von Fehmarn raus gefahren.
Wir fahren mit 4 Mann und 2 Booten,mal sehen was so geht,werde berichten..
Tipps nehme ich auch gerne dankend an,wir wollen hauptsächlich auf Dorsch gehn,für Plattfisch haben wir Stellen auf Fehmarn...


----------



## Carp-Riots (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> als erstes : langsam werde ich alt . Hab ich doch glatt vergessen auf Deine Frage nach Köfi zu schreiben :q . Das mit den Rotaugen kannste knicken . Hab ich auch schon mal vor 10/15 Jahren probiert mit 0,0000000 Erfolg . Wersuch es mal mit , wie Svenno schon geschrieben hat , Tobsen . Die kriegste beim Angeltreff ( Laden am Hafen ) in Neustadt . Ist auch ein TOP Köder auf Hörni`s . In welchen Tiefen sie stehen ? würde sagen ÜBERALL zur Zeit weil das Wasser warm ist und auch unter Land jetzt mehr Aktion ist von den Badegästen . Würde das Vorfach jetzt von 40 cm auf 1m länger machen .
> Hier http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showpost.php?p=190889&postcount=9 ist auch ein netter Bericht . Klick den mal an denn die Montage die der ältere Herr benutzt von Land aus dürfte vom Boot aus auf Makrelle auch gut funktionieren.
> ...



schnick schnack n angler wird nich alt sondern erfahrender 
jo wert das ma mit denn tobsen versuchen meinst die kann ich da nich auch in neustadt im hafen fangen weil das buget bischen knapp is mit dem boot und sprit 
hab auch von dicken hafen barschen gehört die da ihr unwesen treiben!am nächsten samstag gehts wieder los bei uns richtung hansa park da wert ich dann auch ma ne tote rute in eim meter tiefe anbieten!ma gucken was sich da tut!ich hoff ma das wird änlich wie letztes mal


----------



## Carp-Riots (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

noch ne kleine frage nach dem artikel
: wo finde ich denn makrellen in neustadt =)????


----------



## marcus2803 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ich wüde sagen makrelen finden ,fangen ist zufall aber wenn du dorsch haben willst dann fahre richtung grömitz also hafen raus linksrum an der untiefentonne vorbei in höhe des campingplatzes bliesdorf auf 18 -20 meter haten da sonntag richtig guten fisch stehen bis 70 cm haben wir dorsche ziehen können am besten wenn du dan auch noch gps gerät mithast so wie bei kalle , alles fast auf japan rote jigs viel spass .


----------



## Hechtpro96 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

fahre diesen sonntag auch nach neustadt... beißt es grade gut oder muss ich mich auf flaute einstellen???
Könnte mir vllt noch jemand ein paar tipps zu den dorsch-hotspots sagen???
danke schonma


----------



## marcus2803 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

lies den bericht über deinem . #6


----------



## frikadelle (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

werde morgen für kommenden samstag ein boot mieten und mit 1-2 kollegen rausfahren. mal schauen, wie das werden wird, denn bisher waren wir nur mit nem kutter draußen  sind zufällig noch weitere leute an diesem tag da, die einem vlt den ein oder anderen tip mitgeben könnten?


----------



## Carp-Riots (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ahoi,
werden samstag bei kalles angelshop auch anwesend sein!lies dir einfach die berichte durch dann erfährst du mit sicherheit n paar gute tipps!hat mir auch geholfen!


----------



## frikadelle (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Carp-Riots schrieb:


> ahoi,
> werden samstag bei kalles angelshop auch anwesend sein!lies dir einfach die berichte durch dann erfährst du mit sicherheit n paar gute tipps!hat mir auch geholfen!



na super, dann sind wir schonmal nicht alleine unterwegs  ich werde mir mal die berichten durchlesen und einige tipps habe ich mir schon von nem boardi geholt aber man kann ja nie genug wissen^^


----------



## Carp-Riots (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

jo fetzt doch!auch bei kalle?

dann sieht man sich ja morgens am shop


----------



## frikadelle (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ich denke schon, dass ich auch bei ihm buchen werde  werde da morgen gegen nachmittag mal anrufen und hoffen, dass die noch was frei haben^^ hat der shop denn eine gute auswahl? weil der internetshop sieht ja leider recht leer aus


----------



## Hamburgspook (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin

Neustadt ist nicht meine Bucht. Nach den vergangenen Berichten wollte ich mal wieder einen Versuch starten.

Wir waren gestern los.
Pünktlich 7 Uhr raus. Schleppen konnte man vergessen, da zu viel Kraut im Wasser. Auf aktuellen Tip vom Angeltreff zur Untiefentonne.

1 halbe Stunde 3 Lütte Dorsche. 2 auf Pilker und einen auf Wattwurm. Dachte ok, gar nicht so schlecht, auf jedenfall schon mal Fisch da. Gummi ging gar nicht.

Dann sind wir Pelzerhaken rum und haben in Höhe Turm und Campingplatz gefischt. Alle Tiefen von 8-20 Metern probiert, nichts.

Um ca. 11 Uhr kam ein Einheimischer mit schnuckligen Boot und deutlich mehr PS. Die haben richtig Strecke gemacht. 
Aussage: Kein Fisch da, weiss auch nicht mehr wo ich hinfahren soll und ist zurück in den Hafen.

Wir haben dann die 5 Wracks abgeklappert, nichts.
Dann zum Hansapark bis hinzur Seebrücke, alle Tiefen probiert, nichts. Wahrscheinlich ist das Wasser die vergangenen Tage zu warm geworden.

Ich kenne die Bucht leider nicht anders. #q

Naja, war mal wieder einen Versuch Wert.

Viele Grüße
Spook


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,


> *Hamburgspook* Ich kenne die Bucht leider nicht anders



ich schon  . Aber mal ganz ehrlich und fair . Was haste bei dem Wetter und das der letzten Tage erwartet ? Wir haben sehr sehr wenig Wind=Drift und seit geraumer Zeit sehr hohe Temperaturen was auch die Wassertemp. steigen läßt . Das sowas nicht gerade zu guten Fängen führt ist doch klar zumal sich die Dorsche jetzt ins tiefe Wasser flüchten und auch vertreuen . Vor 14 Tage hatte ich mal wieder Abends mit Buttlöffel sehr gute Fänge und das auch das ganze Frühjahr über . Frag mal Boardi Solara der wird es Dir bestätigen . Fisch ist in der Bucht und das nicht zu knapp nur kommt es auch eine wenig ( das ist nur eine Hinweis und ganz ganz sicher nicht auf Dich gemünzt  versprochen   ) auf die Technik an . Ich beobachte viele die die Pilker bzw die Montagen zum Teil 3 m hoch REIßEN und das bei einer Wassertiefe von vielleicht 8-10 m . Leichtes pilken oder Naturködermontagen bringen viel mehr nach meiner Erfahrung . Viele sind auch schon nur auf eine Art der Montage festgelegt und probieren selten bis gar nicht mal was anderes aus . So wechsel ich gerne mal von Heringspaternoster auf Jig´s um oder benutze auch mal verschiedene Heringspaternoster . 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## frikadelle (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

gerade boot für kommenden samstag gebucht und dann lese ich das hier  naja wird schon irgendwie klappen hoffe ich und wenn nicht, hat man halt pech gehabt^^ dann hoffe ich mal, dass es die woche vlt etwas kühler wird.


----------



## Hamburgspook (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Michael,

Ich weiss, |supergri hatte es nach dem Wetter schon befürchtet.
Aber immer ist irgendetwas wenn ich eine Tour in die Bucht plane. Entweder 3 Wochen Ostwind, Temperaturen wie in Afrika.....leider muss man die Boote am WE schon 2-3 Wochen im voraus reservieren.

Aber mit etwas Glück werde ich meins ab September in Sierksdorf "parken" können und dann spontanere Touren unternehmen. Dann sollte es auch mal mit Fisch in der Bucht klappen.

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,


frikadelle schrieb:


> gerade boot für kommenden samstag gebucht und dann lese ich das hier  naja wird schon irgendwie klappen hoffe ich und wenn nicht, hat man halt pech gehabt^^ dann hoffe ich mal, dass es die woche vlt etwas kühler wird.



keine Angst Du wirst schon was fangen nur eben keine "Massenfänge " und ein wenig suchen mußte schon in tiefen Wasser . Ich höre immer wieder " die Neustädter Bucht ist tot, kein Fisch drin " was nunmal nicht stimmt . Viele , sehr viele suchen auch NUR mit dem Echolot und fahren weiter sobald sich kein Fisch mehr drauf abbildet . Ich machen meist Driften von 20 Minuten und mehr und fange ,wenn kein Fisch auf der Anzeige ist |supergri . 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Dorsch 48 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

"Ich machen meist Driften von 20 Minuten und mehr und fange ,wenn kein Fisch auf der Anzeige ist |supergri . "
Und das ist gut so,dazu ganz zarte Köderbewegungen und man staunt,was da unten faul rumliegt.Ich war zwar noch nie bei Euch angeln,aber an anderen Stellen in der Ostsee klappt das.


----------



## jannisO (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

kann es nur bestätigen #h


----------



## Carp-Riots (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> keine Angst Du wirst schon was fangen nur eben keine "Massenfänge " und ein wenig suchen mußte schon in tiefen Wasser . Ich höre immer wieder " die Neustädter Bucht ist tot, kein Fisch drin " was nunmal nicht stimmt . Viele , sehr viele suchen auch NUR mit dem Echolot und fahren weiter sobald sich kein Fisch mehr drauf abbildet . Ich machen meist Driften von 20 Minuten und mehr und fange ,wenn kein Fisch auf der Anzeige ist |supergri .
> ...


----------



## Hamburgspook (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ääähhhm, ich angel glaube ich schon so lange auf Dorsch wie hier manche alt sind....


----------



## marcus2803 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ich denkeauch das sehr viel fisch drinne ist fahre fast jeden monat in der bucht herrum und habe immer gur gefangen vor sechs wochen 10-bis13 meter und letzte woche 17bis20 meter ich muss echt sagen probiert mehr aus den fisch ist da meist fahre ich echo mit gps wobei mir das letzte mehr hilft denn ich lasse mich auch manchmel bis 30 minuten treiben (wenn den wind ist ) wen kein wt angel ich sehr aktiv blinker 25 gramm von snips silber damit fange ich immer meine dorsche auch wen sie mal (fast nur auf jig gehen ) kann mir nicht vorstellen das die ganzrn dorsche seid letzten sonntag vor bliesdorf wegsind die standen dort bomben fest herliches angeln mann brauchte nur runterlassen nicht mal zupfen da hingen manchmal schon zwei dran . werde in drei wochen wieder fahren und mal sehen . 
m.f.g marcus


----------



## frikadelle (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

naja ich werde es ja im endeffekt am samstag sehen, wie es so werden wird  bin jedenfalls guter dinge und gehe das alles entspannt an^^ werde mir die tage dann noch mal ein paar stellen, die hier genannt wurden, raussuchen und dann kann es zum glück auch bald losgehen  juhu  toller abschluss nach uni prüfungen^^


----------



## Svenno 02 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das mag ja alles schön und gut sein.
Ich kann die Aussage von Hamburgspook ebenfalls bestätigen.
Letzte Woche richtig gut gefangen und diese Woche sehr schleppend.
War kurz am Freitag abend draußen für 1 h auf 16-18 m und hatte gerade mal drei Dorsche dieses Formates:







Am nächsten Morgen kurz mit dem Schlauchboot draußen gewesen und nur 3 maßige sowie ein paar untermaßige.






Mag sein, dass ein paar User "mal" gut gefangen haben, aber das ist nicht die Regel, da hilft auch zich maliges Umsetzen nicht.
Wenn es ihnen zu heiß ist, dann ist das so.
Und ich habe die letzten Seiten mit Berichten geführt, weiß , wovon ich spreche, fange immer gut, wenn ich mit dem Kleinboot draußen bin.
Das Wasser ist mit 20°C einfach zu warm geworden.
Dei besten Beißzeiten liegen einfach früh morgens oder abends, dann kommen sie auch noch in die 11-15 m Grenze.
Sobald die Sonne voll da ist, bleiben Bisse meist aus.


LG Svenno


----------



## marcus2803 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

richtig zumal ich morgens bei praller sonne null drift auch nix hatte abens wind  bft 3 sehr gut gefangen habe .


----------



## Zacharias Zander (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir waren heute auch zu viert mit 2 Booten draußen und man musste den Fisch echt suchen...
Zuerst haben wir 3 Stellen ohne Erfolg befischt,erst dann gings Höhe Bliesdorf zwischen 9 & 17m rund.

Ich hatte am Ende des Tages 16 Platte zwischen 30 & 40cm, 2 Kapitale ca. 40er Wittels, 4 Dorsche um die 45cm zum mitnehmen und ca. 15 Dorsche die ich zurück gesetzt habe.

Damit hatte ich zwar von uns vieren am meisten Fische,aber die anderen 3 haben auch nicht sehr viel weniger gefangen...

Aber das nächste mal werde ich mir erst wieder Ende September n Boot mieten,das lohnt dann mehr...


----------



## Zacharias Zander (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hier noch n paar Pics...  

Anhang anzeigen 139637


Anhang anzeigen 139638


Anhang anzeigen 139639


Anhang anzeigen 139640


Anhang anzeigen 139641


----------



## Svenno 02 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri Heil, das sieht ja ordentlich aus


----------



## Zacharias Zander (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Petri Heil, das sieht ja ordentlich aus




Danke !!! :m

Wir waren ja jetzt zum ersten mal von Neustadt unterwegs und ich muss sagen,dass es echt ne gute(und günstige) Alternative zu Fehmarn ist,das war fürn Hochsommer und dafür,dass wir das erste mal da gefischt haben, echt ein gutes Ergebnis!
Hoffe mal,dass im Herbst ein paar dicke Dorsche an die Leine gehen und vielleicht die ein - oder andere Mefo!|rolleyes


----------



## Shez (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ganz dickes Petri auch von mir an euch beiden !!!!!:m:m

Klasse Tour! 

Gruß Shez


----------



## Svenno 02 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Danke !!! :m
> 
> Wir waren ja jetzt zum ersten mal von Neustadt unterwegs und ich muss sagen,dass es echt ne gute(und günstige) Alternative zu Fehmarn ist,das war fürn Hochsommer und dafür,dass wir das erste mal da gefischt haben, echt ein gutes Ergebnis!
> Hoffe mal,dass im Herbst ein paar dicke Dorsche an die Leine gehen und vielleicht die ein - oder andere Mefo!|rolleyes



Da kann ich mich dir nur anschließen, auf dem Kutter fängt man auch nicht die größten, jedenfalls nicht immer.
Ab Herbst kannst du generell mit 60+ Dorschen rechnen

LG Svenno


----------



## Zacharias Zander (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Vom Kudder hab auch noch nie gefischt,da sind mir zu viele Leute.
Wir haben uns immer so 2 mal im Jahr, ein oder mehrere Kleinboote auf Fehmarn gemietet, aber da ist der Dorsch in vergliech zu vor 3 Jahren, echt zurück gegangen, mit Platten hingegen kann man sich, wenn die genauen Stellen kennt echt dumm und dusselig fangen.100 Fische pro Tag, wenn man genug Würmer hat, sind echt keine Seltenheit.
Ich feu mich schon aufn Herbst, vielleicht klappt es dann ja mitn paar grossen Dorschen, dann werde ich auf jeden Fall auch mal die Bucht mit Wobblern abschleppen...


----------



## Carp-Riots (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

fettes petri auch von mir!wert am samstag mein glück erst auf dorsche versuchen und dann wohl auch auf die platten umsteigen!denk ma so auf der 10 meter linie kann ich nix verkehrt machen oder?bin jetzt schon zappelig wenn ich an samstag denk


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,


Carp-Riots schrieb:


> fettes petri auch von mir!wert am samstag mein glück erst auf dorsche versuchen und dann wohl auch auf die platten umsteigen!denk ma so auf der 10 meter linie kann ich nix verkehrt machen oder?bin jetzt schon zappelig wenn ich an samstag denk



sorry das mit den Platten hab ich vergessen bei der PN . Werd halt nicht jünger :q . 
Versuchen solltest Du es an der von Dir genannten Stelle schon mal auf der 10m Tiefenlinie . Laut Windfinder treibste dann wenn überhaupt genau auf Sandbänke zu :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Svenno 02 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dann lass dich nicht braten, bei dem heißen Wetter, da schmilzen ja die Würmer


----------



## rotauge31 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin

Suche 1 bis 2 Mitfahrer für den 13.07.10 zum Pilken in der Lübeckerbucht es geht um 7 Uhr in Neustadt los habe das Boot beim Angeltreff gemietet.Da ich alleine bin würde ich mich freuen wenn noch ein bis zwei Leute mitkommen.
Komme selbst aus Stade und kann Euch unterwegs auch einsammeln. Kosten werden dann Geteilt liegen so bei 60 Euro für Boot und Sprit werden dann durch 2 oder 3 geteilt.

MfG Rotauge31


----------



## bacalao (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

mein telefon ist 0451-2914077


----------



## macmarco (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



bacalao schrieb:


> mein telefon ist 0451-291*****


Du solltest vllt. deine Nummer hier heraus nehmen und per PN versenden :g besser ist #6


----------



## strandlaeufer (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

fahren morgen ab Neustadt|wavey:

Wie ist die aktuelle Lage? Habe gehört die Fänge sin dank der Wärme stark rückläufig. |gr:


----------



## Svenno 02 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Na ja, wenn Dorsch und Wittling dann etwas weiter draußen.
Morgens und abends wenn die Hitze nicht so stark ist, hast du die meisten Chancen.
Fische, vor allem Dorsche stehen bei 15-22 m.
Makrelen werden auch wieder etwas häufiger gefangen. Es lohnt sich also ein Heringspaternoster vor den Pilker zu schalten.

LG Svenno


----------



## rotauge31 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



rotauge31 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Suche 1 bis 2 Mitfahrer für den 13.07.10 zum Pilken in der Lübeckerbucht es geht um 7 Uhr in Neustadt los habe das Boot beim Angeltreff gemietet.Da ich alleine bin würde ich mich freuen wenn noch ein bis zwei Leute mitkommen.
> Komme selbst aus Stade und kann Euch unterwegs auch einsammeln. Kosten werden dann Geteilt liegen so bei 60 Euro für Boot und Sprit werden dann durch 2 oder 3 geteilt.
> ...


 

Boot ist voll #6

MfG Rotauge31


----------



## Marcel-hl (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir waren am Samstag auf der Ostsee los, allerdings ab Travemünde mit einem Kumpel. (schönes Boot hat er sich gegönnt :q 150 PS IB)
Um 3.45 Uhr wurde in Schlutup abgelegt und dann erstmal Richtung offene See.
Insgesamt konnten wir mit 3 Mann, in der Zeit von 4.00 bis 11.00 Uhr rund 30 Dorsche überlisten. Danach wurde es einfach zu warm und es ging wieder in den Hafen.
Alle samt 50 bis 65 cm cm, was mich doch sehr verwunderte. 
Wir waren vor 5-6 Wochen mit den Angeltreff Booten unterwegs und konnten zwar ähnlich viele Dorsch fangen, allerdings max. bis 50 cm. 
Der Knaller: Der Kapitän des Boots fing noch eine Platte auf Pilker |uhoh:


----------



## Zacharias Zander (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ Carps-Riots & Frikadelle


Wolltet ihr nicht Samstag los ?!?
Wie ist es gelaufen ?


----------



## Carp-Riots (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ahoi ahoi,
jo waren am samstag los!erst richtung hansa park unterwegs wo aber tote hose wahr!wir haben geschleppt und dann geblinkert!als nix half kam der buttlöffel zum einsatz worauf dann auch n paar mikrodorsche zu fangen waren!dann weiteres getuker überall und nirgens!wetter wahr echt grotten heis sind gegen dann nochmal zur untiefen tonne nach pelzerhaken gedüst wo wir noch n paar schollen über listen konnten auf wattwurm und buttlöfel!
das fazit des tages: sehr warm sehr wenig wind und 5 schollen und ne hand voll dorsche!
wir wollen anfang august nochmal los ma sehn was dann so zu erbeuten ist!


----------



## Zacharias Zander (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das war ja nicht so doll,aber was will man bei dem Wetter erwarten,da sollte man doch lieber baden gehen...
Ab Ende September/Anfang Oktober gehts wieder rund !


----------



## Carp-Riots (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher!fisch ist ja vorhanden aber was will man machen wir haben echt gekäm pft für unsere fische aber naja solange man nich als schneider nach hause geht soll man sich auch nich beschweren!werden im august nochma los und diesma gezielt auf die platten los und wie zacharias gesagt hat gehts im september und oktober wieder rund auf die leos!


----------



## Zanderstipper (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir haben am Samstag auch unsere Jungfernfahrt in der Bucht unternommen. Waren zu dritt, ein Anfänger dabei. Insgesamt hatten wir 10 Dorsche 40+, 7 Platte und einen Steinbutt auf Wattwurm. Wie schon berichtet wurde, musste man sich die Fische hart erkämpfen und es wurde ordentlich geschwitzt, bei vormittags null und nachmittags wenig Drift. Erstaunlich war, dass wir auf 15 m besser gefangen haben als auf 18 oder 20 m, sowohl Platte als auch Dorsch.


----------



## Carp-Riots (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

so wat is denn hier los???niemand los gewesen,oder wird nichts gefangen???will am 29 wieder los also motiviert mich mal n bischen


----------



## Hunter79 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen,

ich fahre dieses w-ende mal runter mein Boot abholen.Bis So. wenn das Wetter mitspielt werde ich wohl da bleiben.

Ich hoffe das ich dann was positives berichten kann#a
Zweimal war ich mit dem Schlauboot auf Hering im Hafen. Und mit dem grossen das erste mal.Echo ist an Board hab aber kein Plan welche Richtung man fahren sollte...

Ich werde dann was posten.

Gruss Björn


----------



## Zanderudo (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Leute,
bitte nicht meckern, aber ich hoffe auf dieser Seite Infos zu bekommen.
Ich bin ab Samstag für 7 Tage in Sierksdorf.
Habe leider Kein Boot und möchte vom Ufer oder der Seebrücke (Grömitz o. Haffkrug) fischen.
Kann einer sagen was dort möglich ist??
Hornhecht dürfte durch sein, aber gibt es Meerforelle oder Dorsch auf Spinnrute oder laufen die Aale im Hafen von Neustadt oder in der Brandung???
Über Infos (Stellen, Zeiten, Köder usw.) würde ich mich sehr freuen. evtl. über PN, dann wird hier im thread nicht so viel über das Uferangeln breichtet.
Also Sorry für die Anfrage auf dieser Seite, aber Hier werden bestimmt viele aus der Gegend zu finden sein....

Danke!!!!

Udo


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,


Zanderudo schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> bitte nicht meckern, aber ich hoffe auf dieser Seite Infos zu bekommen.
> Ich bin ab Samstag für 7 Tage in Sierksdorf.
> Habe leider Kein Boot und möchte vom Ufer oder der Seebrücke (Grömitz o. Haffkrug) fischen.
> ...



wie es um Aale aussieht kann ich Dir nicht sagen aber im Hafen von Neustadt ( Hafenausfahrt Angelplätze gibt es 2 an der Hafenpromenade links da wo die Boote liegen mußt mal einfach vorher genau anschauen ist schlecht zu beschreiben ) werden Platte und ein paar Barsche gefangen . Seebrücken dürften jetzt für Angler gespeert sein wegen der Badegäste . Glaub auch nicht das die was bringen zur Zeit weil das Wasser einfach zu warm und die Wassertiefe in Wurfweite zu gring ist .
Hoffe ich konnte Dir ein wenig helfen

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Zacharias Zander (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Teamkollege Kasimir war Montag mitn Boot draussen und hatte ca. 30 Platte zwischen 30-40cm,7 Dorsche zwischen 45-55cm und 3 dicke Wittels.
Und wie immer natürlich etliche Nemos die zurück gingen.
Also,wenn man ordentlich sucht, fängt man auch!


----------



## Zacharias Zander (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Teamkollege Kasimir war Montag mitn Boot draussen und hatte ca. 30 Platte zwischen 30-40cm,7 Dorsche zwischen 45-55cm und 3 dicke Wittels.
> Und wie immer natürlich etliche Nemos die zurück gingen.
> Also,wenn man ordentlich sucht, fängt man auch!



Es war sogar ein 37er Steinbutt dabei...:m


----------



## frikadelle (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> @ Carps-Riots & Frikadelle
> 
> 
> Wolltet ihr nicht Samstag los ?!?
> Wie ist es gelaufen ?



ich werde morgen mal einen bericht nachliefern, auch wenn es nun schon fast 2 wochen her ist^^ habe allerdings seit der zeit ein praktikum am laufen und es deswegen noch nicht wirklich geschafft  aber ich liefer es morgen nach^^


----------



## Toxic110 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

Morgen gehts auf nach Neustadt :m

gibts zur zeit irgentwelche besonderheiten oder wie immer das übliche an der tonne?
werden wohl verschärft die grundangelei ausüben morgen, der wind soll ja gut werden 


Mfg
Sven


----------



## Carp-Riots (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

soooo,
morgen gehts nach neustadt von18 uhr bis sonnenuntergang sowie vn sonnenaufgang bis 18 uhr!!!
bin ja mal mega heiss und hoffe das was geht!
hat jemand was gehöhrt ob und was und wo gefangen wird???


----------



## bigbecker (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Heute war bis 10.30 Uhr super. Danach nur 2-3 Fische bis 17 Uhr an allen möglichen Stellen und in allen möglichen Tiefen. Gestern soll auch gut gewesen sein, wurde mir bei Kalles Angelshop erzählt.




Carp-Riots schrieb:


> soooo,
> morgen gehts nach neustadt von18 uhr bis sonnenuntergang sowie vn sonnenaufgang bis 18 uhr!!!
> bin ja mal mega heiss und hoffe das was geht!
> hat jemand was gehöhrt ob und was und wo gefangen wird???


----------



## todes.timo (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Verlasst euch nicht so viel auf die Fänge die euch Kalle oder Angeltreff Neustadt erzählen. Die wollen auch nur ihre Boote loswerden.


----------



## macmarco (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



todes.timo schrieb:


> Verlasst euch nicht so viel auf die Fänge die euch Kalle oder Angeltreff Neustadt erzählen. Die wollen auch nur ihre Boote loswerden.


Naja.. warum sollten sie flunkern |rolleyes Die Boote sind doch sowieso vermietet und man fährt los... Wenn du eins gemietet hast und einer sagt zu dir: gestern war net gut: dann steigst du doch net aus 

Naja... zur Zeit ist es aber so, dass die Plattenfänge wirklich gut sind #6


----------



## todes.timo (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

wenn du bei beiden anrufst und fragst was so geht dann höre ich immer Dorsch, mefo,scholle,... geht, aber irgentwie fängt man dann trotzdem nichts.
Bei hering und makrele siehts genauso aus.


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,


todes.timo schrieb:


> Verlasst euch nicht so viel auf die Fänge die euch Kalle oder Angeltreff Neustadt erzählen. Die wollen auch nur ihre Boote loswerden.



der Satz geht nach hinten los . Nur ein zufriedenener Kunde kommt wieder und deshalb werden sie schon die Bootsfahrer nicht anflunkern .
Das Du vieleicht nicht so fängst wie Du es erwartet kann doch auch dararn liegen , das A: Deine Erwartung zu hoch liegen könnten B: Du zu ungeduldig bist und zu schnell die Stelle aufgibst und weiter fährst C: Du anders angelst als die Angler vom Tag zuvor D: sich die Wetterverhältnisse geändert haben und vergessen wir E nicht , das die Fische keine Beislaune haben  .
Alles schon passiert aber wenn man mit der Einstellung "Jeder Tag ist ein Angeltag aber nicht jeder Tag ist ein Beißtag" loszieht und die Montagen/Tiefen variert fängt man auch gut in der Bucht .
Schneidertage in der Bucht ? Keine Ahnung wann mir das das letzte mal passiert ist . Bin nun sehr oft in der Bucht unterwegs , frage auch auch immer um Rat, und konnte mich bisher immer auf die Angaben vom Angeltreff verlassen .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Marcel-hl (3. August 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir wollen am Mittwoch ein paar Dorsche fangen, hoffentlich 
War die Tage Jemand mal los und kann etwas bzgl. Tiefe sagen? 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## azads9776 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo,
wir waren am sonntag angeln in neuestätder bucht, und haben von 7 uhr bis 11 uhr nur 2 Dorsche gefangen aber danach haben wir genug 25 Dorsch bei 15m bis 17m tiefe.
mfg. Amedy


----------



## Marcel-hl (4. August 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Heute 5.00 bis 12 Uhr (3 Leute), bei leichter Welle und angenehmen Temperaturen.
Am frühen Morgen ging es an der zweiten Stelle bei 18m gleich Schlag auf Schlag. Richtig agressive Bisse auf Pilker und GuFu jeder Art. Am Ende des Tages waren es dann 45 Dorsche
und der Tagespreis ging an mich mit 59 cm :q
Es gingen außerdem 11 Dorsche, 5 Wittlinge und 1 Hering wieder zurück.
Ein Angeltag wie aus dem Bilderbuch, so kann mein Sommerurlaub weiter gehen #6


----------



## Patzak (6. August 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo,

bin seid Montag hier oben in Neustadt.
Dorsch ist sehr viel vorhanden muß aber gesucht werden.
Plattfisch ist auch viel da.
Heringe finde ich noch sehr schlecht.

Aber bei dem Wetter bzw. Wind macht das fischen ja auch wieder Spaß.

habe bis jetzt: ca. 56 Dorsche, 22 Heringe, 3 große Schollen, 6 Witlinge

Habe aber kaum Angelzeit gehabt, komme evtl. auf 5-6 Std.


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. August 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,
kleines Update . Hatte gestern mit Jens gesprochen , der war mit dem Kuttter unterwegs in der Bucht und hatte das "Glück " auf wenig Heringe zu stoßen sodas er klasse Dorsche um die 60 verhaften können und Uwe ist gerade mit der Prof aus Travemünde in meinem Wohnzimmer unterwegs der hat das "Pech" auf Heringe und Makrellen zu stoßen sodas sie leider nicht in die Nähe von Leo´s kommen bzw das diese satt sind . Lohnt sich also wieder in der Bucht :vik:.

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Salora (8. August 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> .... und Uwe ist gerade mit der Prof aus Travemünde in meinem Wohnzimmer unterwegs der hat das "Pech" auf Heringe und Makrellen zu stoßen sodas sie leider nicht in die Nähe von Leo´s kommen bzw das diese satt sind . *Lohnt sich also wieder in der Bucht* :vik:.



So ist das Micha, die gesamte Lübecker Bucht ist voll mit Heringen, normal ist das in diesen Mengen aber dieses Jahr auch nicht. #d |kopfkrat

Mitgenommen haben wir gestern,

235 Heringe
21 Dorsche
17 Plattfische
2 Seeskorpione
1 Makrele


----------



## Svenno 02 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nicht schlecht Petri Heil Uwe!


----------



## macmarco (9. August 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Salora schrieb:


> ,
> 
> 17 Plattfische



Petri #6

Aber eins interessiert mich dann noch ... Aus welcher Tiefe hast du die gefangen?


----------



## Marcel-hl (10. August 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,
wir waren Heute auch wieder mit 2 Mann in der Bucht unterwegs.
Diesmal war der Plattfisch unser Ziel.
Bewaffnet mit 80 Watties und 100g Ringel ging es ab Travemünde als erstes zur Tonne Perlzerhaken.
Diese wurde bereits umzingelt von weißen Neustadt Booten 10.30 Uhr.

Nach 2 Stunden fischen in allen möglichen Tiefen vom Turm bis zur Häuserreihe nicht ein Biss, kein Zufper, nüschts auf die Würmers |gr: 
Als dann ein Löffel baden ging, habe ich kurz meinen Pilk von
Mittwoch reingeworfen. Erstes ablassen, sofort Biss -> 55 Dorsch. Danach nichts mehr.

Von 13 bis 15 Uhr haben wir dann 7 Stops auf dem Weg
gen Heimathafen gemacht.
Der eine Dorsch, sollte der einzige Fisch an diesem Tag bleiben.

Heute hat wohl einfach ein bischen Wind gefehlt, das
war eher Ententeich :q

Mittwoch gehts nun nach Dänemark, die Äschen warten #6 
Ich habe noch ein Foto vom Fang der letzten Woche geladen, siehe Album.


----------



## KOCHI82 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Marcel-hl schrieb:


> Diesmal war der Plattfisch unser Ziel.
> Bewaffnet mit 80 Watties und 100g Ringel



Moin! Schade um die Würmer...

Ich war auch gestern in einem "weißen-Pelzerhaken-Untiefentonne-umzingelnden-Neustädter-Boot" unterwegs. Habe leider auch meine 25 Wattwürmer vergebens gebatet. Nur 1 kurzer Zupfer-das wars.
Dorsch ging ganz gut. Habe mich immer über die 14-15m Grenze driften gelassen.
Gefangen habe ich so knappe 30 stück wovon ich 12 Stück um 50cm entnommen habe.
Und nen Sonnenbrand gabs gratis...


----------



## Bleikopf (30. August 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nachdem ich hier überwiegend lese und mich informiere, möchte ich Euch heute auch mal einen Erfahrungsbericht schreiben. 

Gestern mit 5 Kollegen in 3 Booten zum Dorschen in See gestochen. Statt Dauerregen (der zum Glück ausblieb) gab es Dauerdorsch. Ich habe soetwas noch nicht erlebt. Nachdem es nun die letzten Tage doch recht kühl und stürmisch gewesen ist, hatten wir gestern teilweise 2 bis später knapp 4 windstärken und regenreiche Wolkenfelder, die zum Glück knapp an uns vorbei gezogen sind. 

Zum Punkt: Wir haben in knapp 8 Stunden in allen 3 Booten die schwarzen Fischbehälter rand voll gehabt, obwohl wir schätzungsweise 70% der Fische wieder schonend zurück gesetzt haben. Nach 2 Stunden kam alles unter 50cm wieder ins Wasser. Somit haben wir zu sechst schätzungsweise 400 oder mehr Dorsche gefangen und für 4 von uns war es die erste Dorschtur überhaupt. Wie gesagt, nach 8 Stunden haben wir abgebrochen. Es ging einfach nix mehr. Auf den Echoloten waren recht deutlich immer wieder große Fische im Mittelwasser zu erkennen. Wobbler montiert und schon kam die Auflösung: Massenhaft Hornhechte bis zu 90cm Länge bei fast jedem Auswurf Biss |bigeyes.

Zu Beginn hatten einige von uns noch Heringsvorfächer vor die Gummis montiert. Als sich dann bei einem Kollegen 5 Dorsche gleichzeitig am Vorfach vergriffen und die leichte 40 Gramm Spinnrute mit lautem Krachen den Irrsinn deutlich machte, haben fast alle nachher weder mit Beifänger noch mit sonstigen Vorfachgedöns geangelt. Irgendwann gingen uns die Gummifische aus. Auf Pilker ging es aber genau so gut. Wir waren top vorbereitet mit japanischen Krebsimmitationen am T-Rig bis super teure DropShot-Köder... alles Quatsch! Alufolie hätte an diesem Tag sicher den gleichen Erfolg gebracht. |wavey:


----------



## Svenno 02 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri Heil!

So gut hatten wir es auch lange nicht mehr

Auf welcher Tiefe wart ihr ungefähr?
18-20 m ?

LG Svenno


----------



## Bleikopf (31. August 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

8 bis 12 m


----------



## marcus2803 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

welche ecke ?? vorm hansa park??
oderrichtung untiefentonne??


----------



## Dorsch 48 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

dicht an der Schilfkante?


----------



## marcus2803 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

miz wurm und pose bestimmt


----------



## Baramundi (1. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Männers,
ich bin gerade in Niendorf und hab auch zufällig etwas Angelzeug dabei. Wo kann ich hier vom Ufer aus gut fischen? Wie sieht es mit der Seebrücke aus? 

Und wo kann ich mir ein Boot chartern (SBF und SKS vorhanden)? Travemünde???

Gruß,
Bara


----------



## Salora (1. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bei meinem letzten Besuch fehlte noch der Brückenkopf, im Hafen geht es abends teilweise ganz gut.

Bootcharter Travemünde: http://www.hurricane-bootsvermietung.de/39994.html

oder Neustadt:  

http://www.angeltreff-neustadt.de/seiten/boote/bootsvermietung.html

http://www.kalles-angelshop.de/boot.htm


----------



## Bleikopf (1. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



marcus2803 schrieb:


> welche ecke ?? vorm hansa park??
> oderrichtung untiefentonne??


Dort, wo wir sie gefunden haben, nachdem wir sie gesucht haben.


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,


Bleikopf schrieb:


> Dort, wo wir sie gefunden haben, nachdem wir sie gesucht haben.



das Posting vom "Bleikopf" hört sich vielleicht im ersten Monent "blöd" an , aber er hat Recht . Ich angel jetzt schon bestimmt 10 Jahre oder mehr vom Kleinboot oder vom Kleinkutter aus in der Bucht und mußte feststellen , das die Fische mal auf der Seite Pelzerhaken und von einem zum anderen Tag in Höhe Sierksdorf/Hansapark sind . Markante Punkte die ich immer anfahre sind zum einen die Ansteuerungstonne ( Dorsch und Hering ) , dann schleppe ich oft auf 8 m bis zur Seebrücke Pelzerhaken um dann an der Tonne mein Glück zu versuchen . Geht dort nichts ab in Richtung Sierksdorf und da in Höhe Hanspark bzw. Steilküste zwischen Hansapark und Haffkrug . Ansonsten heißt es suchen suchen suchen und mal die Kanten abfischen die auf der Seekarte drauf sind .


Gruß aus dem Anglerparadies Eutin
Michael


----------



## Svenno 02 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Salora schrieb:


> Bootcharter Travemünde: http://www.hurricane-bootsvermietung.de/39994.html



Da darfst du aber nicht so doll mit Fischblut oder Schleim rumspritzen, da bekommt der Vermieter ja nen Föhn, bei dem Schnick-Schnack#q



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> Ansonsten heißt es suchen suchen suchen und mal die Kanten abfischen die auf der Seekarte drauf sind .
> ...



Ich glaube Micha, diese Saison brauchst du nicht lange suchen.
Man braucht sich ja nur mal ab 10 m oder 15 m treiben lassen.
Und nach 5 Minuten hat man Fisch
War diese Saison immer so, wenn ich mit Vadders kurz segeln war, schnell die Montage an irgendeiner Stelle ausgeworfen habe, wo ich mich nur an die Tiefe gehalten habe, hat es immer geknallt.
Echt geil!:m

LG Svenno


----------



## frikadelle (2. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moinsen
wollte vlt kommenden mittwoch mit meiner freundin eine tour mit nem leihboot machen. habe mir eben mal die wetterberichte angesehen und mir ist aufgefallen, dass wind bis zu 40 km/h angesagt ist. kann man sich da jetzt schon drauf verlassen oder ist das noch zu früh? windfinder sagt im gegensatz zu wetter.net 10-14 knoten voraus. habe mit sowas keine erfahrungen wenn ich ehrlich bin.

lg
atze


----------



## Traveangler (2. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das ist ja noch fast eine Woche hin bis Mittwoch ! Da kann noch einiges passieren ! Die Wetterdienste können nur eine grobe vorhersage machen , sicher kannst Du dir erst Di. bzw. Mi. sein


----------



## macmarco (2. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich denke auch, dass bis dahin alles unsicher ist.. die Winde drehen wie nichts gutes... :g Warte ab, hast ja noch nen bissl 

Ich werde morgen mal los und mal schauen was so los ist |supergri:m


----------



## frikadelle (2. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ihr habt ja auch irgendwie recht muss ich mal zugeben^^ hoffe nur mal, dass der wind dann nicht so stark ist und wir rausfahren können. wie sind denn zur zeit die wetterverhältnisse an der ostsee?


----------



## macmarco (2. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



frikadelle schrieb:


> ihr habt ja auch irgendwie recht muss ich mal zugeben^^ hoffe nur mal, dass der wind dann nicht so stark ist und wir rausfahren können. wie sind denn zur zeit die wetterverhältnisse an der ostsee?


Wie überall anders auch.. Durchwachsen... Warte einfach ab und mach dir darum nicht so nen Kopp... Und wenn, dann gehts halts an Süßwasser oder so


----------



## fschimmi71 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So wir sind wieder zu Hause, sind heute morgen um 4.00 Uhr los 
Travemünder Mole um 5.45 Uhr passiert und richtung Neustadt.
Irgendwann bei 16-18 m war alles voll auf dem Fischfinder.
33 gute Dorsche und ne Menge Wittis (die wieder baden gingen)
Leider viele Fehlbisse und auch untermaßige. Nach 3 Stunden war Schluß für heute .
Der Wind war OK, aber die kappelige See war morgens nicht so toll.Drift war super.
Mal sehen was das WE noch so bringt.


----------



## todes.timo (3. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ich fahr morgen mal raus und guck mal was geht.


----------



## raubfischboje (3. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

hallo,

ich werde drei tage mit meinem Vater in der Neustädter bucht angeln (das boot ist von kalles angelshop). daher wollte ich wissen ob ihr mir günstige pensionen oder andere übernachtungsmöglichkeiten empfehlen könnt.

wäre schön wenn ihr mir weiter helfen würdet.

mfg 
raubfischboje


----------



## KugelBlitz (3. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hi Leute!
War heute morgen mit meinem alten Herren auch das erste mal von Neustadt draussen!

Haben morgens um 7:30 gleich beim ersten Stop auf ca 8m (Driften lassen bis ca 12m und dann wieder von vorn) bei JEDEM Wurf Fisch gehabt.
Allerdings waren die meisten Dorsche um die 40cm, die etwas besseren ab 45 kamen mit nach Hause.

Hatten dann bis 10 Uhr unsere 18 Küchendorsche bis 55cm zusammen(und knappe 30 Stück releast).|supergri
Nachdem an "unserem" ersten Spot nix mehr lief sind wir an die Tonne in Pelzerhaken gefahren und haben da noch 5 Wittlinge (zwei 32er wurden mitgenommen) und 6 Dorsche gefangen (davon zwei 65er)

Hätten definitiv wesentlich mehr gute Dorsche gehabt wenn unsere Ausstiegsqoute Anfangs nicht so Hoch gewesen wäre.
Die Fische waren an den Jerkbaitruten (bis 100gr Wurfgewicht) mit kleiner Baitcaster anscheinend immer zu hart und ungepuffert gedrillt worden und stiegen nach ca 5 Metern wieder aus.#c

Hatten dann auf unsere "Light-Combos" (Berkley Pulse bis 30 Gr. Wurfgewicht) mit ner kleinen Ryobi Zauber gewechselt und siehe da, selbst die kleinsten Anfasser wurden am 28 Gr. Jig-Kopf und 12cm Twister gespürt und meist verwandelt!:g

Austeiger gabs keine mehr und die Drills am feinen Geschirr waren natürlich erste Sahne.

Besonders geil waren die 65er Dorsche aus 16m Tiefe ,die direkt nach dem Anhieb schön in die Bremse gingen und ein, oder zwei Meter Schnur nahmen und natürlich das Dorsch Trio das mein Dad aus 12 Metern an die Luft befördert hat.:m


Ausserdem ist mir ne ca 50er Mefo an der Oberfläche durch nen aufgebogenen Wirbel verloren gegangen#q.
War das einzige Vorfach das ich fertig gekauft hatte und ausgerechnet da steigt sie drauf ein.

Alles in allem war's nen super Angeltag und das nächste Boot ist bereits reserviert!(12.09)

Gruss Tobi


----------



## macmarco (3. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin... #h

Unser einer war heute auch draußen mit dem Kleinboot...

Ich muss sagen, das Handgelenkt zwickte zum Schluss ein bisschen |supergri
Haben zu zweit ca. 35 Dorsche, 37 Heringe mitgenommen, ca. 80 Dorsche gingen wieder baden :g Wahnsinn washeute los war.. Waren auf 12m Wassertiefe vor Haffkrug |wavey:


----------



## frikadelle (4. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

sauber wenn ich das jetzt hier so lese, steigt meine vorfreude auf mittwoch umso mehr  bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob ihr net schon alle bis dahin weggefangen habt


----------



## Svenno 02 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

petri Marco!

Hört sich ja gut an^^


----------



## Schwarzwusel (4. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, das Handgelenkt zwickte zum Schluss ein bisschen |supergri


Und das mit Deiner Kinderrute ????? |bigeyes

MÄDCHEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fschimmi71 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



macmarco schrieb:


> Moin... #h
> 
> Unser einer war heute auch draußen mit dem Kleinboot...
> 
> ...


Nach der Flaute neulich muß das ja für dich ein super Tag gewesen sein.
Haben Euch nicht gesehen da wir weiter Richtung Timmendorf waren.
Und keine sorge das mit dem Handgelenk .....kann nur sagen ich hab ja auch durchgehalten und jammere nicht


----------



## macmarco (4. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Und das mit Deiner Kinderrute ????? |bigeyes
> 
> MÄDCHEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wa???? |bigeyes Dafür hatte ich mehr Spaß mit meiner Rute als du mit deinem dicken Knüppel !!! :g


----------



## macmarco (4. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



fschimmi71 schrieb:


> Und keine sorge das mit dem Handgelenk .....kann nur sagen ich hab ja auch durchgehalten und jammere nicht



Weißt doch, wenn du jammerst, hätte ich volles Verständnis dafür...:m
Hatte auch gedacht, dass man sich noch sieht aufm Wasser, aber wenn ihr immer weiter wech fahrt... Naja, sag mal wieder berscheid, wenns losgehen soll |wavey:


----------



## frikadelle (6. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

leider eben erfahren, dass die tour am mittwochen wohl wegen wind flach fallen wird. habs mir leider schon gedacht, dass das wetter wohl nicht so mitspielen wird  schade drum aber was solls


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,


frikadelle schrieb:


> leider eben erfahren, dass die tour am mittwochen wohl wegen wind flach fallen wird. habs mir leider schon gedacht, dass das wetter wohl nicht so mitspielen wird  schade drum aber was solls



hab gerade mal bei Windfinder nachgeschaut . Soll ne gute 4 aus Ost ( Ost bedeutet steht direkt in Richtung Hafen/Küste ) geben und da bringt es auch nicht viel Spaß . Kann sich aber bis morgen noch einiges ändern .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## frikadelle (6. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

die nette dame am tele sagte, dass stärke 5 vorausgesagt ist. habe nicht so die ahnung von windfinder aber wenn ich da auf super forecast klicke, sehe ich nette 21 knoten stehen^^ wäre mit ner nussschale wohl net so prall würde ich mal schätzen


----------



## Svenno 02 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Musst links am Rand auf change Units gehen, und dann Bft auswählen, dann hast du die Windstärken

Aber der Wind verändert sich von Tag zu Tag, ich würde bis morgen
abwarten

LG Svenno


----------



## surfer93 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Also bis 14 Knoten ists noch ok mit 5PS Motor find ich, darüber muss es nun nicht unbedingt sein...
Wie siehts dnen im MOment aus?
Wollte vllt. für Samstag n Boot mieten, wnen man so kurzfristig noch an was kommt?!^^
WOllte gern mit nem Kumpel auf Dorsch... Kommen aus der Nähe von Kiel, von daher doch ein bisschen Anfahrt und keine Ortskenntniss... Kann uns da jemand helfen oder meint ihr ganz ohne Vorwissen in der Ecke geht nichts?
Wollten erst nach Fehmarn, aber ich hab mal bisschen geguckt und es sind halt 25km wneiger Anfahrt und dazu ist das Boot noch 35-40€ günstiger in Neustadt!

Wäre für jede Hilfe Dankbar!

Gruß Tim


----------



## macmarco (6. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



surfer93 schrieb:


> Also bis 14 Knoten ists noch ok mit 5PS Motor find ich, darüber muss es nun nicht unbedingt sein...
> Wie siehts dnen im MOment aus?
> Wollte vllt. für Samstag n Boot mieten, wnen man so kurzfristig noch an was kommt?!^^
> WOllte gern mit nem Kumpel auf Dorsch... Kommen aus der Nähe von Kiel, von daher doch ein bisschen Anfahrt und keine Ortskenntniss... Kann uns da jemand helfen oder meint ihr ganz ohne Vorwissen in der Ecke geht nichts?
> ...



Moin...

Ich sach mal so...

Zur Zeit kann man eigtl. nicht viel falsch machen in der Bucht. Es befindet sich wirklich viel Fisch dort.  DU bekommst dort eine Kaarte ausgehändigt, wo Fangplätze notiert sind, was aber wichtiger ist, ist, dass du die Tiefe suchen musst wo die Fische sich aufhalten, was aber nicht sonderlich schwer ist 

Problem könnte nur die Bootsmietung sein am WE |wavey:


----------



## surfer93 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



macmarco schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> Ich sach mal so...
> 
> ...


Ok, das hört sich ja garnicht so shclecht an
BIn da irgendwie immer relativ kurzfristig, was sowas angeht, weil ich kein bock hab auf mistwetter, wenn ich dann shocneinmal im jahr rausfahr^^ ist mimt eigenen Boot natürlich um einiges besser
Auf was fangt irh denn zur Zeit gut Dorsch?


----------



## Svenno 02 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

EIgentlich ist die Köderwahl egal.
Pilker, Gummifisch, DS, Wattwurm, Seeringler, Twister.

Auf alles eigentlich.
Wie Marco schon meinte, die Bucht ist voll.
Habe gestern auch kurz beim Segeln runter gelassen zack gleich 
einer dran.
Würde dir einfach ne normale Pilkmonatge empfehlen mit orangenen oder roten Beifängern

LG Svenno


----------



## macmarco (6. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wobei ohne Beifänger auch Sinn macht.. Wusel hatte 4 Dorsche um die 50ig gleichzeitig dran... Auf Heringspaternoster :m


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,


surfer93 schrieb:


> Also bis 14 Knoten ists noch ok mit 5PS Motor find ich, darüber muss es nun nicht unbedingt sein...



14 Knoten ist ne gute 4 . Wenn der Wind aus östlichen Richtungen( auflandige Winde ) kommt , geht es noch für geübte Fahrer . Anfänger sollten es sich überlegen , weil Ost IMMER Welle bedeutet .
Ne 4 aus West ist ablandig und ohne Probleme zu fahren .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Hechtpeter (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo,

sehr interresantes Thema hier.Mein Angelkollege und ich wollen am Samstag auch mal die Neustädter Bucht unsicher machen.
Hab Ihr vielleicht nen Tipp,wo man ein 6 Meterboot sauber ins Wasser und auch wieder auf den Trailer bekommt?
Meinem Kollegen fiel nur eine Nobelwerft ein, wo das Slippen ca. 30 Euronen kosten soll#c#c
Vielleicht gibts auch noch Tipps,wo ungefähr was gehen könnte....Zielfische wären hauptsächlich Hering und Dorsch.


Gruß

Hechtpeter


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,
wüßte da nur die Ancora Werft www.ancora-marina.com . Da findest Du die Tel.Nr. . Gibt noch die Slippe im Fischereihafen aber wann Du die benutzen kannst entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis . Am besten fragste da mal hier nach Städtischer Sportboothafen, Hafenmeister, Tel. 04561 - 511 05 10 nach . .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ding,
http://www.slipanlagen.de/html/neustadt_hafen.html



Und noch mehr Dingeling...
http://www.slipanlagen.de/html/ancora_marina.html


----------



## surfer93 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hmm.. wir haben leider kein Boot für Samstag mehr bekommen...
Werden es jetzt in Eckernförde versuchen...
Trotzdem nochmal vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten

Gruß Tim


----------



## Fxndlxng (8. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

das Slippen in Neustadt ist wirklich äußerst bescheiden... :v 
Die Slippe am Binnensee verdient diese Bezeichnung nicht. Die Steigung ist viel zu gering, sie ist ständig zugeparkt und der Motor darf erst hinter der Brücke gestartet werden (rudern ist also angesagt#q). 
15 Euro für das Slippen in der Ancora Marina finde ich vorsichtig ausgedrückt unverschämt und die Slippe im Hafen wird von den Fischern verwaltet. Hier ist man dem jeweiligen Verwalter des Schlüssels gnadenlos ausgeliefert und bekommt dies auch regelmäßig zu spüren. 

Wir haben einen Winterliegeplatz für unser kleines Trollingboot im neustädter Kommunalhafen. Wir slippen aber entweder in Travemünde oder in Grömitz und fahren das Boot dann rüber.   

Alles andere tue ich mir nicht mehr an. 

Grüße!


----------



## robert07 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Soweit ich weiß, zahlst du in der Kunya-Werft (direkt vor der Ancora) nur 5€ fürs Slippen. Die Kunya ist auch unter dem Namen "Sozialhafen"|supergri bekannt. Habe mein Boot dort liegen, ist wesentlich günstiger als Ancora oder der Neustädter Kommunalhafen.

@ findling:
das Binnenwasser ist halt NSG, darum ist Motor verboten. Dafür ist die Slippe kostenlos.

greetz


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hab ich doch verlinkt,
http://www.slipanlagen.de/html/ancora_marina.html

manchmal sollte man auch mal runter scrollen


----------



## Hechtpeter (8. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. 

Die angegebenen Preise gelten wohl nur für rein bzw. raus ,nehme ich mal an,oder;+


Da bleibt wohl nur der Sozialhafen übrig.30 Teuro ist echt mehr als happig....


Gruß

Peter


----------



## raubfischboje (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

hallo,

ich werde wahrscheinlich ende diesen monats in der neustädter bucht vom boot aus fischen. daher habe ich ein paar fragen an euch.

1. wie schwer sollten die Bleiköpfe zum Gummifischangeln sein? (minimal und maximal)
2. ich habe vor mit einer spinnrute mit einem wurfgewicht von ... - 70g zu fischen. reicht diese aus? 
3. wie groß sollte ich die gummifische wählen? 

hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.

gruß ...


----------



## Fxndlxng (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Stimmt, Kunya Werft habe ich vergessen. Die ist so ganz i.O. 

@robert07
Was zahlt man denn bei der Kunya Werft für einen Liegeplatz? Sind die durch ein Tor oder ähnliches "gesichert"? Schwimmstege? Boxen? Würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## todes.timo (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



raubfischboje schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich werde wahrscheinlich ende diesen monats in der neustädter bucht vom boot aus fischen. daher habe ich ein paar fragen an euch.
> 
> ...



ich war letzte Woche da und wenn es ein bisschen mehr Wind ist gehe ich bis 110g hoch, meine Gummifische sind zwischen 10 und 18cm lang, is aber ne Geschmacksfrage, beste Farbe finde ich Ölfarbend.


----------



## Svenno 02 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich finde, dass 110 g schon zuviel sind.

Wenn Die Drift nicht so stark ist, sofern mal also nicht bei 4 aus Ost oder Nordost fährt, habe ich Köpfe von 28-maximal 80 g dabei.
Höher gehe ich auch nicht mit den Pilkern.
Größe liegt bei 10-15 cm.


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,


raubfischboje schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich werde wahrscheinlich ende diesen monats in der neustädter bucht vom boot aus fischen. daher habe ich ein paar fragen an euch.
> 
> ...



also mit Gufi´s fische ich ganz selten aber zur Spinnrute kann ich Dir was sagen |supergri . Ich hab immer meine 3m Sportex dabei . Die hat ein 20er Wurfgewicht und mit der fische ich 24er Zocker oder Mefo Blinker wenn es Wind und Drift zulassen . Mit einer Spinnrute von 70g biste also immer auf der richtigen Seite WENN Du nur einfach fischt . Gibt Jungs die machen da noch ein Heringsvorfach dran und wundern sich das das die Angelrute zum U wird weil 1 Dorsch auf Blinker und 4 auf Heringspaternoster gebissen haben . Soll zur Zeit möglich sein wie mir Freunde glaubhaft erzählt haben .

Gruß aus dem Anglerparadies Eutin
Michael


----------



## Onkel Frank (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> also mit Gufi´s fische ich ganz selten aber zur Spinnrute kann ich Dir was sagen |supergri . Ich hab immer meine 3m Sportex dabei . Die hat ein 20er Wurfgewicht und mit der fische ich 24er Zocker oder Mefo Blinker wenn es Wind und Drift zulassen . Mit einer Spinnrute von 70g biste also immer auf der richtigen Seite WENN Du nur einfach fischt . Gibt Jungs die machen da noch ein Heringsvorfach dran und wundern sich das das die Angelrute zum U wird weil 1 Dorsch auf Blinker und 4 auf Heringspaternoster gebissen haben . Soll zur Zeit möglich sein wie mir Freunde glaubhaft erzählt haben .
> ...


 Uhhhi , das wäre ja schön . Sind dieses WE auch dort , die Wetterbedingungen sollen ja gut werden für feineres Geschirr , und vielleicht wird ja noch nen Horni oder Makrele drinn sein .


----------



## vazzquezz (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Gibt Jungs die machen da noch ein Heringsvorfach dran und wundern sich das das die Angelrute zum U wird weil 1 Dorsch auf Blinker und 4 auf Heringspaternoster gebissen haben . Soll zur Zeit möglich sein wie mir Freunde glaubhaft erzählt haben .



Sorry Micha, Dir da widersprechen zu müssen!

Die Geschichten von 4 und mehr Dorschen auf Heringsvorfach kenne ich auch! Die Praxis, und da wirst Du mir zustimmen, weil Du lange genug vor Ort angelst, zeigt aber , dass es sich in solchen Fällen nicht um Dorsche sondern um Wittlinge handelt, die von den Anglern oft und gerne  als "kleine Dorsche" identifiziert werden!
Ich selbst kenne Leute die, nach 5(!) Jahren Angelei vor Ort, Dorsch und Wittling (selbst nach mehmaliger Erklärung!) nicht unterscheiden können! MIR unverständlich, aber wie soll jemand, der einmal Kleinboot fahren an der Küste ist, das dann spontan unterscheiden!

So kommen dann auch gerne Fangmeldungen von "400+" mit 6 Anglern/Tag zustande ...


:g

V.


----------



## raubangler (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

was habt ihr denn gegen wittlinge?
das fleisch ist besser als bei den dorschen!

ich bin sonntag mit kleinboot dabei.
wer ist noch dort?


----------



## vazzquezz (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gegen Wittlinge ist NIX einzuwenden!!! 
Geräuchert (in vernünftiger Grösse!!!) ein TOP-Speisefisch! (... auch gebraten als Filet!)

Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass Dorsche zwar auf's Heringsvorfach beissen, selten auch mal ein zweiter, aber dass "Massenbisse" halt keine Dorsche sind ...


----------



## macmarco (10. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Also da muss ich mich jetzt nochmal melden |supergri

Es ist tatsächlich so gewesen ( und ich kenne Dorsch und Wittling), dass bei unserer Fahrt 4 Dorsche gleichzeitig am Paternoster hingen... :m Und ich kenn genauestens den unterscheiden :g

PS: Der Wittling ist eine sehr leckerer Speisefisch


----------



## Traveangler (10. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@vazzquezz

sorry aber einen Wittling von einem Dorsch zu unterscheiden ist nun wirklich kein Ding ! Ich würde sogar mit Dir wetten diese mit verbundenen Augen zu unterscheiden ohne diese dann anzufassen !


----------



## Reppi (10. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Und ich habe gedacht, dass wären kleine pollacks..|supergri|supergri


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin vazzquezz,
wenn es nicht micmacmarco gewesen wäre , der mir die Sache erzählt hat , hätte ich es auch für ein Fake gehalten . Der ist aber zu 100 % glaubwürdig und ein sehr guter Freund . Ansonsten gebe ich Dir Recht, Wittis am Heringspaternoster sind schon mehr die Regel als die Ausnahmen .

Gruß aus dem Anglerparadies Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,
noch ein kleiner Tipp von mir bezüglich Heringspaternoster . Ich benutze verschiedene Heringspaternoster . Heringspaternoster mit 12er Hakengröße im Hafen für Hering , Heringspaternoster mit 4er Hakengröße auf See eben wegen der Wittis und weil auch mal ein Leo drauf beißt . Diese Hakengröße und die damit verbundene stärkere Vorfachschnur verhindert ein auschlitzen .

Gruß aus dem Anglerparadies Eutin
Micha


----------



## vazzquezz (10. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Traveangler schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar mit Dir wetten diese mit verbundenen Augen zu unterscheiden ohne diese dann anzufassen !



Schön, dass Deine Nase funktioniert ... :g


----------



## Traveangler (10. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



> Schön, dass Deine Nase funktioniert ... :g



 und das obwohl ich Raucher bin


----------



## Traveangler (10. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dorsch hat eine Bartel

Der Wittel nicht (nur als ganz junger Fisch hat er eine !)

einfacher geht es doch garnicht mehr


----------



## Bleikopf (10. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Sorry Micha, Dir da widersprechen zu müssen!
> 
> Die Geschichten von 4 und mehr Dorschen auf Heringsvorfach kenne ich auch! Die Praxis, und da wirst Du mir zustimmen, weil Du lange genug vor Ort angelst, zeigt aber , dass es sich in solchen Fällen nicht um Dorsche sondern um Wittlinge handelt, die von den Anglern oft und gerne  als "kleine Dorsche" identifiziert werden!
> Ich selbst kenne Leute die, nach 5(!) Jahren Angelei vor Ort, Dorsch und Wittling (selbst nach mehmaliger Erklärung!) nicht unterscheiden können! MIR unverständlich, aber wie soll jemand, der einmal Kleinboot fahren an der Küste ist, das dann spontan unterscheiden!
> ...



Lieber V.,

unter den 400+ waren genau 7 Wittlinge. Die Dorsche beißen deshalb auf Heringsvorfächer, da die Größe der Heringsköder ziemlich genau der Größe der Futterfische, welche sich zur Zeit in MASSEN in der Bucht befinden, entspricht. Die Dorsche und auch die wenigen Wittlinge sind zu dieser Jahreszeit voll mit Kleinstfisch. Deshalb beißen  die Dorsche momentan auf Heringsvorfächer |wavey:

Gruß, MS


----------



## Bleikopf (10. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass 110 g schon zuviel sind.
> 
> Wenn Die Drift nicht so stark ist, sofern mal also nicht bei 4 aus Ost oder Nordost fährt, habe ich Köpfe von 28-maximal 80 g dabei.
> Höher gehe ich auch nicht mit den Pilkern.
> Größe liegt bei 10-15 cm.




Sind dieses Jahr schon 4 Mal dort gewesen. Selbst bei Windstärke 4 konnten wir gegen die Drift mit 50 Gr. Bleikopf + 12er geflochtene und mit der Drift 28 Gr. problemlos fischen. Nächsten Donnerstag gehts wieder los, wenn das Wetter hoffentlich mitspielt.


----------



## vazzquezz (10. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Bleikopf schrieb:


> Lieber V.,
> 
> unter den 400+ waren genau 7 Wittlinge. Die Dorsche beißen deshalb auf Heringsvorfächer, da die Größe der Heringsköder ziemlich genau der Größe der Futterfische, welche sich zur Zeit in MASSEN in der Bucht befinden, entspricht. Die Dorsche und auch die wenigen Wittlinge sind zu dieser Jahreszeit voll mit Kleinstfisch. Deshalb beißen  die Dorsche momentan auf Heringsvorfächer |wavey:
> 
> Gruß, MS



Dann kann ich nur den Hut ziehen!!! Sowas habe ich trotz Jahresstellplatz vor Ort noch nicht erlebt ... :g


----------



## robert07 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Bleikopf schrieb:


> Lieber V.,
> 
> unter den 400+ waren genau 7 Wittlinge. Die Dorsche beißen deshalb auf Heringsvorfächer, da die Größe der Heringsköder ziemlich genau der Größe der Futterfische, welche sich zur Zeit in MASSEN in der Bucht befinden, entspricht. Die Dorsche und auch die wenigen Wittlinge sind zu dieser Jahreszeit voll mit Kleinstfisch. Deshalb beißen  die Dorsche momentan auf Heringsvorfächer |wavey:
> 
> Gruß, MS



die sache mit dem massenhaften aufkommen von fischbrut in der bucht kann ich nur bestätigen. nach dem letzten sturm vor ca. 3 wochen und dem extrem niedrigen wasserstand wurden die futterfische mit dem darauf folgendem "hochwasser" in die bucht förmlich reingespült. diese beobachtung machte ich schon des öfteren die letzten jahre. der neustädter hafen ist immer noch voll mit junghering, kleinen hornhechten usw. wer schon mal immer sehen wollte wie junge meerforellen fischbrut jagen, sollte mal abends (10-11uhr) am hafenstieg bei den laternen ins wasser schauen, echt beeindruckendes schauspiel.

hatte bei einer der letzten ausfahrten letzte woche auch teilweise 3 dorsche am he-vorfach. auch große hornhechte haben beim runterlassen darauf gebissen. sogar 3 mefos haben drauf gebissen, gingen aber leider im drill kurz vorm boot verloren.
trotzdem habe ich nach einiger zeit das vorfach abmontiert, weil ich mit der "toten" rute und gummi größere fische landen konnte. kann ich nur empfehlen, da man mit in sochen situationen mit großen gummifischen nicht so viel kleindorsch "verangelt".

übrigens:

heute mit 'nem kumpel 16 schöne dorsche während einer 3h-ausfahrt gehabt. die meisten boote in der bucht standen vor pelzerhaken im tieferen wasser. wir haben unsere fische auf einer erhebung in 7m tiefe gefunden. alle fische zw.60-70cm.

grüße

robert


----------



## Svenno 02 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Bleikopf schrieb:


> Sind dieses Jahr schon 4 Mal dort gewesen. Selbst bei Windstärke 4 konnten wir gegen die Drift mit 50 Gr. Bleikopf + 12er geflochtene und mit der Drift 28 Gr. problemlos fischen. Nächsten Donnerstag gehts wieder los, wenn das Wetter hoffentlich mitspielt.



Ich weiß nicht, ob du mich verbessern wolltest, aber ja so leicht kanns auch gehen.


Wie gesagt, ist Drift abhängig, die Richtung des Windes ist Unterwasser nicht die Richtung die Strömung, die kann bei wenig Wind auch sehr stark sein, sodass auch 80 g Köpfe gebraucht werden.
Fahr seit 3 Jahren regelmäßig aus, weiß , deshalb auch wovon ich spreche

LG Svenno


----------



## Bleikopf (12. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob du mich verbessern wolltest, aber ja so leicht kanns auch gehen.
> 
> 
> Wie gesagt, ist Drift abhängig, die Richtung des Windes ist Unterwasser nicht die Richtung die Strömung, die kann bei wenig Wind auch sehr stark sein, sodass auch 80 g Köpfe gebraucht werden.
> ...



Nö, verbessern wollte ich Dich nicht. Wollte nur Deine Aussage, dass 110Gr. in der Regel schon zu viel sind, bestätigen.


----------



## Silverstar (13. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bin am 25.09 in der Bucht mit nem Böötchen von Kalle´s. 

ist auch einer von euch oben?


----------



## Svenno 02 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Bleikopf schrieb:


> Nö, verbessern wollte ich Dich nicht. Wollte nur Deine Aussage, dass 110Gr. in der Regel schon zu viel sind, bestätigen.



Alles klar! Falsch verstanden#h


----------



## KOCHI82 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Silverstar schrieb:


> Bin am 25.09 in der Bucht mit nem Böötchen von Kalle´s.
> 
> ist auch einer von euch oben?



jo, bin an dem tag auch mit nem leih-böötchen von neustadt aus zusammen mit nem kumpel unterwegs.

könnte auch von mir aus schon früher los gehen|rolleyes


----------



## Silverstar (13. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



KOCHI82 schrieb:


> jo, bin an dem tag auch mit nem leih-böötchen von neustadt aus zusammen mit nem kumpel unterwegs.
> 
> könnte auch von mir aus schon früher los gehen|rolleyes



oh ja noch 2 Wochen


----------



## Bleikopf (14. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Donnerstag is Abfahrt! Bin heiß wie Frittenfett! |uhoh:


----------



## frikadelle (14. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

letzte woche hat mir das wetter ja schon einen strich durch die rechnung gemacht und wenn ich mir jetzt die vorhersagen bei windfinder anschaue, scheint es ja auch diese woche nix zu werden  schade, da vor allem studium wieder angefangen hat und man nicht mehr soo flexibel ist


----------



## Deninho08 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wie ich sehe scheint mein Thema gut zu laufen. 
Freut mich, weiter so.

Nachdem es mit meiner LL-Tour aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht geklappt hat, bin ich nun am planen im Oktober nach Neustadt zu fahren.
Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich zu dieser Zeit??
Welche Fische können gefangen werden??
Würde mich auch über Unterkunftstipss freuen. 

MfG
Deninho08


----------



## todes.timo (14. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Schleppen auf 4-8m = mefo
bei 10-12m dorsch.
beliebteste Köder Rapalla Deep Tail Dancer, Deef Runner, Thunderstuck von Spro ( für Mefo )
wenn du Mefo angeln willst dann fahr Richtung Haffkrug            ("aufpassen Netze").
Bei der Unterkunft kann ich dir leider nicht helfen.


----------



## robert07 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

mit hering und wittling ist auch zu rechnen.
da die n. bucht zum einzugsgebiet für aufsteigende meerforellen gehört (lachsbach und kremper au) sind die meisten mefos um diese jahreszeit hier schon braun. daher verzichte ich persönlich auf das gezielte beangeln. ich wills niemandem madig machen, ist halt meine einstellung.
ach ja, plattfisch gibts auch noch.

grüße

robert


----------



## Allerangler (14. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Deninho08 schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe scheint mein Thema gut zu laufen.
> Freut mich, weiter so.
> 
> Würde mich auch über Unterkunftstipss freuen.
> ...


 

Guck mal hier ! Evtl ist das ja was für Dich #c Ist nur 6 km von Neustadt entfernt :q

http://www.fischereihof-liebe.de/index.htm


----------



## celler (15. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Deninho08 schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe scheint mein Thema gut zu laufen.
> Freut mich, weiter so.
> 
> Nachdem es mit meiner LL-Tour aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht geklappt hat, bin ich nun am planen im Oktober nach Neustadt zu fahren.
> ...


 

Moin moin

Gern helf ich dir ein wenig.
Unterkunft hab ich meinen persönlichen Favoriten, Adresse der Unterkunft gern per Pn.

Fangen kannst du um die Jahreszeit so ziemlich alles was in der Ostsee rum schwimmt, es kommt nur auf deine bevorzugte Angelei an.


----------



## Fxndlxng (15. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Im Oktober und November sind die meisten Forellen in der Bucht braun und sollten nicht beangelt werden. Beginn der Schonzeit 01.10. Bitte daran denken!


----------



## Deninho08 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Im Oktober und November sind die meisten Forellen in der Bucht braun und sollten nicht beangelt werden. Beginn der Schonzeit 01.10. Bitte daran denken!


 
Okay, danke für die Info.
Mit den Schonzeiten und Mindestmaßen hätte ich mich eh nochmal auseinander gesetzt.
Sollte mir dann trotzdem mal eine an den Haken gehen werde ich sie natürlich schonend zurücksetzen, damit wir auch in den kommenden Jahre einen guten Mefo-Bestand haben.
Wie sieht es denn zu der Zeit mit der Barsch- oder Aalangelei im Hafen aus??
Habe gelesen, dass diese gut beangelt werden können??
Auch wenn mein eigentliches Augenmerk auf die Dorsch- und Plattfischangelei ausgerichtet ist...
Sind zu der Zeit auch Heringe zu fangen??


----------



## Allerangler (15. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



celler schrieb:


> Unterkunft hab ich meinen persönlichen Favoriten, Adresse der Unterkunft gern per Pn.


 


Hätte auch gern eine PN


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,
würde mich mal bei Jens melden . Der hat seinen Laden zwar abgegeben ( wird aber als Angelladen weitergeführt wie gehabt ) aber seine Ferienwohnung hat er noch direkt über dem Laden .  Tel.Nr schicke ich per PN .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Deninho08 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Versucht denn momentan keiner sein Glück??
Würde gerne mal wieder ein paar Berichte lesen...


----------



## robert07 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Deninho08 schrieb:


> Versucht denn momentan keiner sein Glück??
> Würde gerne mal wieder ein paar Berichte lesen...



bei dem wetter (wind!) fährt doch kein schwein raus, nur lebensmüde.


----------



## Deninho08 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



robert07 schrieb:


> bei dem wetter (wind!) fährt doch kein schwein raus, nur lebensmüde.


 
Ist es echt so schlimm mit dem Wind momentan?? #d
Das wusste ich nicht...


----------



## Silverstar (16. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

schlimm mit dem wind? merkste nichts zuhause? bei uns bei HH gehts gut ab...


----------



## Svenno 02 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Jo hatten gestern Westwind der Stärke 5-7 in Böen 8.
Heute 5 in Böen 7 , das geht die Tage weiter bis Montag.
Na ja was solls, muss man eben Brandungsangeln gehen, da fängt man sich auch dumm & dämlich


----------



## Deninho08 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Silverstar schrieb:


> schlimm mit dem wind? merkste nichts zuhause? bei uns bei HH gehts gut ab...



Ich komme aus NRW, besser gesagt aus dem Ruhrpott, da herrschen nicht so die Verhältnisse wie bei Euch an der See.


----------



## Deninho08 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Jo hatten gestern Westwind der Stärke 5-7 in Böen 8.
> Heute 5 in Böen 7 , das geht die Tage weiter bis Montag.
> Na ja was solls, muss man eben Brandungsangeln gehen, da fängt man sich auch dumm & dämlich



Von wo gehts Du denn Brandungsangeln??
Ich werde warscheinlich im Oktober kommen und falls das Wetter genau so sein sollte wäre ich jetzt schon für Tipps dankbar.


----------



## guifri (16. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Jo hatten gestern Westwind der Stärke 5-7 in Böen 8.
> Heute 5 in Böen 7 , das geht die Tage weiter bis Montag.
> Na ja was solls, muss man eben Brandungsangeln gehen, da fängt man sich auch dumm & dämlich



mmh...samstag 4-5, sonntag 3-4 aus west bzw südwest? müsste eigentlich was gehen...ich will am we nach grobro!:r


----------



## keilerkopf (16. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Freunde des Bootsangeln un der Neustädter Bucht,
habe mal ne Frage an euch:
Fahre Morgen mit nem Freund zum Zelten an die Neustädter Bucht (zwischen Neustadt und Pelzerhaken). Im Gepäck sind ein Schlauchboot samt 5PS-Motor und natürlich das Angelgeschirr.

Wetter.com sagt für das Wochenende Windstärke 3 aus West voraus, das sollte kein Ding sein mit dem Boot.
Der deutsche Wetterdienst prophezeit hingegen ne 5-6 + Boen, allerdings in 10m Höhe. Soweit die Einleitung, jetzt die Frage:
Fahren mein Kumpel und ich raus vor die Küste und versuchen gemütlich ein paar Fische zu fangen, oder kämpfen wir gegen die Wellen und sind froh, wenn wir wieder an Land sind? 

Kann die Wetterberichte nicht wirklich einschätzen und wie sich zum einen die 10m Höhenunterschied und zum anderen der Landschatten auswirken. Wäre grandios, wenn mir da schon jemand von euch alten hasen ne Prognose geben könnte...

Grüße
keilerkopf


----------



## Svenno 02 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



guifri schrieb:


> mmh...samstag 4-5, sonntag 3-4 aus west bzw südwest? müsste eigentlich was gehen...ich will am we nach grobro!:r



Wo hast du denn die 3 her?
Am WE sind schon seit einigen Tagen 4 angezeigt mal ohne Böen, und von Großenbrode sieht es noch schlechter aus, Windfinder und Deutscher Seewetterbericht jedenfalls sprechen da einen ganz andere Sprache.
Aber na ja, dat siehste dann am Wasser



keilerkopf schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des Bootsangeln un der Neustädter Bucht,
> habe mal ne Frage an euch:
> Fahre Morgen mit nem Freund zum Zelten an die Neustädter Bucht (zwischen Neustadt und Pelzerhaken). Im Gepäck sind ein Schlauchboot samt 5PS-Motor und natürlich das Angelgeschirr.
> 
> ...



Also, wir haben das ganze WE Westwind im 4er Bereich.
Höchstens in der Nacht geht er mal runter, aber da kann man ja schlecht raus fahren.
Ich würde Windfinder eher trauen, als wetter.com, da die sich mehr um den Wassersport spezialisieren.
Zwar stimmt das dort auch nicht immer, habe ich auch mehrmals gehabt, dass dort 3 angezeigt wurde und nachher doch 5 Bft waren, aber sonst sagt er das immer gut an.
Hier mal die Seite.
Der Deutsche Wetterdienst macht es immer alles schlimmer als es ist, jedenfalls nehme ich den nicht ernst, weil die Angaben wirklich viel viel zu weit drüber liegen als sie sind.
Wenn ihr wirklich rausfahren wollt, würde ich euch die Morgenstunden empfehlen und nicht soweit rausfahren.
Westwind verursacht zwar nicht die riesigen Wellen wie Nord und Ostwind , allerdings ist der ablandig und kann euch schnell raus drücken.
Also Obacht!|wavey:

LG Svenno


----------



## Fxndlxng (16. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

auch auf die Gefahr hin mich unbeliebt zu machen, mit einem Schlauchboot würde ich es lassen und wie Svenno schon schrieb, 3bft werden es wenn überhaupt dann nur nachts werden. Tagsüber mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit mehr. 

Grüße!


----------



## Eristo (16. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich informiere mich oft beim Dänischen Seewetterbericht. Die meisten Infos kann man problemlos übersetzen. Zur Zeit ist die Windprognose bis Samstag 14Uhr für die Westliche Ostsee abrufbar. 

Hier ist der Link:

http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/hav/farvandsudsigter-3/vestost.htm

Auch die Wind- und Wettervorhersage für 9 Tage kann man meiner Meinung nach gut übersetzen, selbst wenn man nicht dänisch spricht.|wavey:

http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/verden/verdensvejr.htm?country=Tyskland&city=130049055


----------



## Hechtpeter (16. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo,

ich war letztes Wochenende auch vor Neustadt.Vorhersage war laut DWD 4 aus Süd/Südwest.Mit nem 6 Meterboot und 50 PS Außenborder schon fast grenzwertig.
Ich bewunder immer wieder die Freizeitskipper, die mit Miet-oder Schlauchboot und Sommerbekleidung und Kindern ohne Angst im Fahrwasser auch in der Dunkelheit ohne Beleuchtung angeln.
Der 5 PS-Quirl schafft bei ablandigem Wind nicht wirklich viel. Bei angesagter Windstärke von 4 wäre ich mit nem kleinen, überladenem Schlauchi mit 5 PS ohne Kompass, Echolot ,Plotter bestimmt nicht unterwegs.

Unsere Fänge waren auch nicht überragend:viele kleine Dorsche,Wittlinge und durchsichtige Butt.

Nicht ein Hering.

Geangelt vor Rettin, Wassertiefen von 8-20 Meter, alles probiert..

Bei diesen Vorhersagen, lasst es lieber#d#d#d


----------



## Eristo (16. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> auch auf die Gefahr hin mich unbeliebt zu machen, mit einem Schlauchboot würde ich es lassen und wie Svenno schon schrieb, 3bft werden es wenn überhaupt dann nur nachts werden. Tagsüber mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit mehr.
> 
> Grüße!




Seit 1988 bin ich mit einem 3,60mtr.-Schlauchboot regelmäßig auf der Ostsee zum Angeln unterwegs. Schlauchboote sind aus aus meiner Sicht mindestens so sicher wie andere Angelboote mit fünf/sechs Meter Länge.

Sie sind ja auch -meistens- bis Windstärke sechs zugelassen und können normalerweise nicht untergehen.

Bis max. 10m/sek. bzw. Windstärke 5 fahre ich raus, bleibe notfalls aber in Ufernähe.  

Unabhängig von der Windstärke trage ich immer eine Schwimmweste. Außerdem habe ich immer eine Schlauchbootleiter montiert, die ich vom Wasser aus erreichen kann, und einen Ersatzanker mit langer Leine dabei. 

Neben dem wassergeschützten Handy und einem Kompass habe ich ein Hand-Abschussgerät mit fünf Leuchtraketen an der Schnur meiner Trillerpfeife in der Schwimmweste  festgebunden.

Ich hoffe narürlich, dass ich nie echte Probleme haben werde...|kopfkrat


----------



## keilerkopf (16. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

oha, erstmal ein dickes Dankeschön für die zahlreichen Antworten und Links. Das klingt ja schon nach einer kleinen Portion Abenteuer dann...

Gibt es denn bei WS4 irgendwelche landnahen Stellen, wo man zu der Jahreszeit ein paar mittlere Dorsche auf die Schuppen legen kann?
Hat da jemand einen Tipp für mich, den er entweder hier posten oder mir via PN zukommen lassen kann?
Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.


----------



## Svenno 02 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@eristo

Das mag sein, die Leihboote von Anglertreff haben auch alle die Sicherheitstandarts.
Aber man muss es ja nicht übertreiben, zumal ich nicht bei 4-5 Nordost bis Ostwind in einem Schlauchboot sitzen möchte, bin ja nicht lebensmüde.
Und ich denke, dass du auch nicht bei mehr als 4 aus Ost rausfährst.
Ich habe schon so manchen Sturm bis Orkan auf dem Wasser mitgemacht,
weiß wovon ich spreche und das Schlauchboote genauso einer Welle entgegensetzen können wie Boote mit festem Rumpf mag ich
doch sehr bezweifeln, 
durch den niedrige Rumpfwand , musst du ja bei hohem Wellengang ziemlich viel schöpfen oder gleich untergehen.
Die Ostsee darf man nicht unterschätzen!!!
Lieber einen Tag aussetzen , als auf dem Wasser mit dem Leben zu spielen, zumal die Ostsee gerade jetzt nur 15°C Wassertemperatur hat.
Nur mal meine Meinung

LG Svenno


----------



## Eristo (17. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Svenno 02 



Theoretisch hast du Recht. In der Praxis ist es aber so, dass man einen Wellenkamm "hochfährt" und dadurch kein, oder zumindest kaum Wasser ins Boot gelangt. Ein Schlauchboot taucht eben nicht sehr tief ins Wasser ein.

Man muss dazu allerdings Zeit haben - und sie sich auch nehmen. #6

Das gilt natürlich auch bei der Wahl des ABs. Früher hatte ich immer einen 18PS Zweitakter am Heck, der auf 10PS gedrosselt war. Seit einigen Jahren habe ich einen 5PS Viertakter, der für die Ostsee meiner Meinung nach grundsätzlich ausreicht, um interessante Angelplätze zu erreichen. Aber auch hier gilt für mich, dass ich mir ausreichend Zeit nehmen muss - sonst brauche ich aber auch nicht zum Angeln zu gehen.|bigeyes


----------



## Fxndlxng (17. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

es gibt schon tolle Schlauchboote, die auch ne ordentliche Hackwelle ohne weiteres weckstecken, keine Frage... (wenn auch länger als 3,6m).
Ich werde aber niemandem und schon gar keinem "nichtküstenbewohner" empfehlen, mit so etwas bei 4bft + auf die Ostsee zu fahren (und das mit nur 5 PS). 
Das ist schlicht fahrlässig und genau diese Art von Leichtsinnigkeit ist es, die die traurige Ostseebilanz jedes Jahr füllt. Da hilft es auch nicht wenn du das 22 Jahre lang überlebt hast. 
Was ist denn wenn die Welle mal nicht von vorne sondern von achtern kommt? Mit 5 PS fährst Du der nicht davon und wenn die schon ordentlich Gischt vor sich herschiebt ist Dein Boot spätestens nach der 2. Welle voll. Bei 15°C hast Du dann bei hoher körperlicher Fittness vielleicht noch 20 Min. Mehr nicht. 
Mal abgesehen davon macht das fischen so doch auch keinen Spass mehr.

Grüße!


----------



## robert07 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

safety first! das kann man nicht oft genug wiederholen, auch wenn es, wie man hier sieht, unterschiedliche vorstellungen davon gibt.
aber zurück zum eigentlichen thema:
wie sind eure erfahrungen bezüglich des beissverhaltens der fische in abhängigkeit von wetter, tages- und jahreszeit, wassertrübung, windrichtung usw.?
ich habe zb. bei ostwinden gute ergebnisse in der rinne vor dem klinikum gehabt. bei südl. winden erwies sich oft die strecke vor siersdorf als fängig. bei länger anhaltenden auflandigen winden im herbst fing ich oft dorsche in den mogenstunden in teilweise nur 4m tiefen wasser. während bei starker wassertrübung und stärkerem wellengang bodennahe köderführung sehr erfolgreich war, hatte ich bei glatter see und klaren wasser bessere ergebnisse im mittelwasser. ein dorsch biss sogar direkt an der oberfläche neben dem boot beim testen des laufverhaltens des wobblers.
ich suche nach konstanten um einen angeltag erfolgreicher zu gestalten. auch wenn die neustädter bucht relativ überschaubar ist, kann man ne menge zeit mit fischsuche vergolden.
also, wie seht ihr das?

grüße

robert


----------



## Eristo (17. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> es gibt schon tolle Schlauchboote, die auch ne ordentliche Hackwelle ohne weiteres weckstecken, keine Frage... (wenn auch länger als 3,6m).
> Ich werde aber niemandem und schon gar keinem "nichtküstenbewohner" empfehlen, mit so etwas bei 4bft + auf die Ostsee zu fahren (und das mit nur 5 PS).
> ...




1.) Es gibt leider regelmäßig Unfälle beim Angeln mit Kleinbooten. Ich habe in der Bilanz von Unfällen beim Bootsangeln noch nie etwas von Schlauchbooten gelesen, obwohl viele Angler vom Schlauchboot aus angeln. 

2.) Ich glaube nicht, dass die Zulassung nach "Entwurfskategorie C", daher bis Windstärke 6 und 2 Meter Wellenhöhe "Pi mal Daumen" festgelegt wurde, sondern von verantwortungsbewussten Schiffsbau-Ingenieuren ermittelt wurde. 

3.) Ich habe schon oft Wellen von Achtern gehabt, aber selbst mit drei Personen im Boot bei weitem noch nie eine, die mich hätte überholen können. Mit 5PS fahre ich bei glattem Wasser allein laut GPS  (Cuda 240 S/GPS) 22-24km/h.  Derartige Wellen habe früher bei meinen Angelfahrten in das Gebiet um Helgoland allerdings schon öfter erlebt, wenn die Kutter trotz Starkwind-Warnung von Cuxhaven aus gestartet sind. Da unser Angelverein meistens Vollcharter gebucht hatte, sind wir trotzdem mitgefahren und hatten später manches Mal Windstärke 8-10.

4.) Natürlich muss jeder selber entscheiden, bei welcher Wetterankündigung er noch raus fährt. Einige Schlauchboot-Skeptiker sollten aber vielleicht mal 'ne Schlauchboottour mitmachen. 

Sorry, diese Rubrik ist wohl wirklich nicht optimal für diese Diskussion, aber wenn man da erst mal drin steckt...|wavey:


----------



## mokki (17. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

hallo, 

ich bin auch schon so einige Male mit meinem Schlauchboot (3,70m und 5 PS) auf der Ostsee gewesen, und wenn ich auch sagen muss, das ich mich in einem Schlauchboot sicherer fühle als in einem kleinen Schalenboot, denke ich doch, das die derzeitigen Winde zu heftig sind. 
Das sieht vom Ufer aus meist noch recht harmlos aus, aber auf dem Wasser merkt man schnell, das man nicht mehr Chef des ganzen ist und die Wellen einen im Griff haben...
Also lass es lieber, aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben...


----------



## Airferdo (21. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Jetzt zurück zum Thema Fisch hier, eure Diskusion bringt eh nichts ! Berichtet lieber was derzeit an den Harken geht in der Bucht, nächste Woche wollte ich nämlich meine Rute mal reinhalten !!


----------



## Svenno 02 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Airferdo schrieb:


> Jetzt zurück zum Thema Fisch hier, eure Diskusion bringt eh nichts ! Berichtet lieber was derzeit an den Harken geht in der Bucht, nächste Woche wollte ich nämlich meine Rute mal reinhalten !!



Na ja es hat sich nichts geändert.
Die Frage und Antwort ist auch immer die gleiche!|bla:
Dorsch ist im Moment Hauptfisch, selbst ohne Echolot findest du deine 10 Dorsche
Dann kommen noch Wittlinge und Heringe dazu.
Und wenn man mit Wattis fischt kommen auch Platten hoch.
Das einzige , was sich jetzt weiter ändert, sind die Standorte der Dorsche.
Da es immer kühler wird in der Ostsee kommen die Dorsche auch ins Flache zum Fressen

LG Svenno


----------



## fschimmi71 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

^Was heißt auch ins FLACHE????
Welche Tiefen sind aktuell und welche Standorte????
Etwas genauer bitte und nicht so geheimnisvoll!!
BITTE


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,


fschimmi71 schrieb:


> ^Was heißt auch ins FLACHE????
> Welche Tiefen sind aktuell und welche Standorte????
> Etwas genauer bitte und nicht so geheimnisvoll!!
> BITTE



die möglichen Standorte sind doch bekannt mitlerweile |supergri .
Untiefentonne, Klinikum,Ansteuerungstonne, Hansapark , Steilküste Sierksdorf , Sandbank Pelzerhaken und Tiefen zu nennen ist echt sehr schwierig weil sich Wind und Wassertemp. laufen ändern . Flach bedeutet 5m + für Dorsch für Platte (Sandbank Pelzerhaken sind es 2 m und dann werfen) , tief alles was über 8 m ist .
Wenn ich heute auf der Seite Pelzerhaken auf 10-15m fange kann es sein das ich morgen nur Höhe Hansapark fange und das nur auf 5-6 m

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,


Findling schrieb:


> och nööö... noch mehr Experten die der Vorfahrtsregeln nicht mächtig sind brauchen wir nicht.
> 
> Grüße!



kenne sehr viel mehr Leute mit Schein , die meinen , sie haben die Ostsee für sich gepachtet . Fahren ohne den nötigen Sicherheitsabstand an den Boote vorbei mit einem Affenzahn der einem die Sprache verschlägt und vieles mehr . Also bitte nicht so abfällig davon sprechen . Es gibt solche und solche Bootsführer auf der Ostsee



Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## deger (22. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Warum nicht auch mal schnellere Boote...nur die 5PS Schalen und die noch langsameren Kutter


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,


deger schrieb:


> Warum nicht auch mal schnellere Boote...nur die 5PS Schalen und die noch langsameren Kutter



das kann ich Dir sagen . Weil es sehr viel mehr Leute ohne Schein gibt es mit SBF-See . So einfach ist es  . 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Laksos (22. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hi Micha, 

ich kenne die besonderen Bootsfahr-Verhältnisse und Vorschriften der Neustädter Bucht noch nicht so genau. Aber ist es richtig, was ich vor einiger Zeit mal zufällig (leider nur so nebenbei ohne weiter nachzugraben) irgendwo im I-Net gelesen habe, daß in der gesamten Neustädter Bucht im Bereich von 3000m vom Ufer sowieso nur 15 km/h schnell (langsam) gefahren werden darf? 
Dann wäre eine stärkere Motorisierung (nur unter dem Aspekt der Eilbedürftigkeit) auch gar nicht mehr so unbedingt nötig. (Mal abgesehen von anderen Vorteilen und der Sicherheit, die eine stärkere Motorisierung gibt.)
Ist das so richtig mit dieser Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung in der Neustädter Bucht?


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,


Laksos schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> 
> ich kenne die besonderen Bootsfahr-Verhältnisse und Vorschriften der Neustädter Bucht noch nicht so genau. Aber ist es richtig, was ich vor einiger Zeit mal zufällig (leider nur so nebenbei ohne weiter nachzugraben) irgendwo im I-Net gelesen habe, daß in der gesamten Neustädter Bucht im Bereich von 3000m vom Ufer sowieso nur 15 km/h schnell (langsam) gefahren werden darf?
> Dann wäre eine stärkere Motorisierung (nur unter dem Aspekt der Eilbedürftigkeit) auch gar nicht mehr so unbedingt nötig. (Mal abgesehen von anderen Vorteilen und der Sicherheit, die eine stärkere Motorisierung gibt.)
> Ist das so richtig mit dieser Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung in der Neustädter Bucht?


eine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung gibt es , das stimmt aber ob es 3 km sind ???? . Frage aber gerne mal bei Jens nach der muß es ja wissen . Ich persönlich mag es beim angeln eh gemütlich und fahre selbst den Kutter nie aus . So kann ich auch einfacher und schneller stoppen wenn ich Fisch auf dem Echo finde |supergri .


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Laksos (22. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke dir!
Kannst dann ja hier reinschreiben, was du in Erfahrung gebracht hast.
Bis später mal!


----------



## Silverstar (22. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

die zeit läuft und der wind sollte auch mitspielen, mal sehen was am Samstag noch so am start ist....


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin,


Laksos schrieb:


> Danke dir!
> Kannst dann ja hier reinschreiben, was du in Erfahrung gebracht hast.
> Bis später mal!



hab mal Tante google befragt und das hier gefunden .

http://www.ln-online.de/sport/segel...ucht:_Freie_Fahrt_f&uuml;r_schnelle_Boote.htm

http://ex.delius-klasing.de/sportbootkarten/berichtigungen/2010/SBK-Satz2.pdf
 auch hier steht einiges

http://www.jetski-ostsee.de/rechtliches.html

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Fxndlxng (22. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Irgendwie ist mein Beitrag verschwunden ;+

wie auch immer, was mich an den vielen Leihbooten stört, ist lediglich die Unkenntnis vieler Kollegen. Ich will denen dabei garnicht einmal Absicht unterstellen aber die fahren einem beim trolling quer über die Schnüre, beachten die Ausweichregeln nicht, fahren einem die Brettchen ab und müssen trotz der schier unendlichen Weite direkt vor einem aufstoppen und anfangen zu fischen... das nervt enorm zumal wir mit unserem Geschirr nicht mal eben so einen Haken schlagen können um anderen auszuweichen. Wenn man sich aus der Rechweite der 5Pser raushält geht es noch aber an manchen Tagen ist schleppen vorm Klinikum z.B kaum möglich und das wird mit noch mehr Leihbooten nicht besser werden.

Grüße!


----------



## Onkel Frank (22. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist mein Beitrag verschwunden ;+
> 
> wie auch immer, was mich an den vielen Leihbooten stört, ist lediglich die Unkenntnis vieler Kollegen. Ich will denen dabei garnicht einmal Absicht unterstellen aber die fahren einem beim trolling quer über die Schnüre, beachten die Ausweichregeln nicht, fahren einem die Brettchen ab und müssen trotz der schier unendlichen Weite direkt vor einem aufstoppen und anfangen zu fischen... das nervt enorm zumal wir mit unserem Geschirr nicht mal eben so einen Haken schlagen können um anderen auszuweichen. Wenn man sich aus der Rechweite der 5Pser raushält geht es noch aber an manchen Tagen ist schleppen vorm Klinikum z.B kaum möglich und das wird mit noch mehr Leihbooten nicht besser werden.
> 
> Grüße!


 
Wennste das weisst , dann bleib an den besagten Tagen doch ausser Reichweite . Hast mit deinem Boot doch ganz andere Möglichkeiten . Ich versteh dich schon und die Problematik , aber haste bei einem Leihboot schon mal versucht über den Bug auf das zu achten was vor dir im Wasser rumschwimmt ,wenn du auf den anderen Schiffsverkehr achten musst und auch auf das Echolot .


----------



## Laksos (22. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> 
> hab mal Tante google befragt und das hier gefunden .
> ...



Danke Micha für deine Mühe und Hilfe, wieder etwas schlauer geworden! :m


Also ehrlich gesagt würde ich beim Trollen an den besagten Stellen auch vernünftigerweise den schwächer motorisierten Mietbooten Platz machen und mehr Verständnis zeigen. Für sie sind eh nur diese paar wenigen Stellen rel. gefahrlos in Nähe vom Miethafen erreichbar. Sie haben schon genug Streß, um selber vor den vielen Seglern in der Neustädter Bucht zu flüchten und sich nicht von ihnen aufgabeln zu lassen.


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin,


Laksos schrieb:


> . Sie haben schon genug Streß, um selber vor den vielen Seglern in der Neustädter Bucht zu flüchten und sich nicht von ihnen aufgabeln zu lassen.


erst einmal gern geschehen . 
Danke das Du die Geschichte mit den Seglern ins Spiel gebracht hast . Die sind manchmal echt ein Problem in der Bucht . Hab es nicht nur einmal erlebt , das ich mit dem Kutter Abends unterwegs war , Ostsee leer und auf einmal waren 15-20 Segler da , die meinten mich als Wendeboje benutzen zu können . War keine Regatterstrecke ausgewiesen oder so , das nur mal angemerkt . Die sind so dicht an Steuerboard und Backboard an mir vorbei gefahren das wir das angeln einstellen mußten . Das wir angeln und dabei treiben hätten sie sehen müssen da wir mit dem Heck zu ihnen standen . Um für alle Fälle bereit zu sein , hab ich den Motor gestartet und langsam Fahrt Mittschiffs aufgenommen um notfalls das Manöver des letzten Augenblicks durch führen zu können aber wohin wußte ich leider nicht denn mehr als 20-30m Platz hatte ich zu keiner Seite . Laut WaPo soll ich beim nächsten mal Bilder machen , dann gibt es was auf die Hörner . Wie gesagt alles Ostsee frei , keine Regatterbojen ausgelegt und wir waren dort schon seit geraumer Zeit . Das war ein Beispiel . Ein anderes Beispiel ist das es einigen Bootsführern offtmals richtig Spaß macht mit viel Speed zwischen Kleinbooten durch zu brettern um sie zum schaukeln zu bringen . 
Das alle soll zeigen das nicht nur die " unwissenden Kleinbootfahrer " den Ärger bereiten sondern auch andere . 
Rücksichtnahme sollte doch oberstes Gebot sein . Die See gehört nicht nur den Trollingfahrer oder den Seglern oder Kleinbootfahrern . Ich fahre gerne auf die Sandbank vor Pelzerhaken um Platte zu ärgern . Unterlasse es aber wenn ich Kyter dort sehe , egal ob es 2 oder 3 oder 10 sind . Hindern dort zu angeln kann mich keiner wenn ich den Ankerball setze , aber warum sollte ich . Wenn gerne trolle und sehe das in der Bucht ab Pelzerhaken die Kleinboote unterwegs bin , dann fahre ich halt in Richtung Grömitz . Dort fahren weder viele Segler noch die Kleinboote hin und Fisch gibt es in der Richtung auch genügend .
Leben und leben lassen .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## frikadelle (22. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

bei meiner ersten und bisher einzigen kleinboot tour sind uns auch die segler aufgefallen. ich kenne mich mit den ganzen regeln nicht aus und habe dann einfach immer nur platz gemacht. aber wie kann denn ein segelbootfahrer stur auf ein boot zu fahren, das er schon kilometer vorher sehen muss? wir standen die ganze zeit auf ein und der selben stelle und der segelbootfahrer meinte trotzdem stumpf auf uns zu fahren zu müssen. ich dachte ich schaue nicht richtig. als mir das ganze zu blöd war, sind wir halt ausgewichen, bevor es stress gibt, denn mit nem 5ps boot biste ja immer opfer. das ging dann leider den ganzen tag durch und wenn ich ehrlich bin, habe ich dadurch nen richtigen hals auf segelboote bekommen |krach:


----------



## vazzquezz (22. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Die Segler muss man einfach rankommen lassen ...
Meistens kommt beim Vorbeifahren irgend 'n netter Schnack, ob man ihnen `n paar Dorsche für´s Abendessen rüberwerfen kann, oder ähnliches!  



frikadelle schrieb:


> ...ich kenne mich mit den ganzen regeln nicht aus...



DAS allerdings halte ich für problematischer ... 

Es ist nämlich KEIN Problem sich über die Mindestregeln zu informieren, BEVOR man sich irgendwo ins Verkehrsgetümmel stürzt!


----------



## frikadelle (22. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

eine kleine einweisung haben wir ja auch bekommen. ist bei leihbooten ja normal denke ich. mehr aber auch nicht, da wir nie mit booten gefahren sind. aber jede kleine regel kann man ja auch nicht wissen, wenn man keinen lappen hat.
Aber muss man als segelboot fahrer einfach stumpf den kurs halten, obwohl man ein anderes boot sehen muss? halte ja mit nem auto auch nicht auf ein anderes auto zu, obwohl ich es sehe und mir denke, dass der andere eh schon einen rückzieher macht. finde ich ehrlich gesagt etwas affig sowas


----------



## raubangler (22. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



frikadelle schrieb:


> ....
> Aber muss man als segelboot fahrer einfach stumpf den kurs halten, obwohl man ein anderes boot sehen muss?
> ....



sie halten stumpf den kurs, WEIL sie dich sehen.
du bist eine wegmarke.

oft sind bei familienbooten die kiddies an der pinne.
und denen hat man gesagt, was sie anpeilen sollen.
und soviel auf dem wasser zum anpeilen gibt es nun auch wieder nicht.

also, locker bleiben.....

aufpassen musst du nur, wenn die hoch am wind segeln.
dann wird kein meter raum verschenkt.


----------



## vazzquezz (22. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



frikadelle schrieb:


> aber jede kleine regel kann man ja auch nicht wissen, wenn man keinen lappen hat.



Naja ... DIE allererste Grundregel hast Du ja befolgt!

"Sich einfach DEUTLICH aus JEDER nicht einzuschätzenden Situation rauszuhalten!" #6


----------



## Fxndlxng (23. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Natürlich nehmen wir ja auch Rücksicht und versuchen dem Getummel stehts auszuweichen. Manchmal ist das aber schwierig und manchmal auch einfach ********. Wenn ich nämlich auf Grund der Wetterverhältnisse weiss, oder zumindest ahne, dass die Forellen heute in derr Rinne zu finden sein müssten, möchte ich auch gerne dort fischen und nicht irgendwoanders rumeiern. 

Die Segler waren schon immer ein Problem und sind es auch überall. Egal ob Fehmarn oder Neustadt oder sonstwo. Die meisten von denen verschwinden aber im Oktober und kommen auch errst zum April wieder...

Mal als Grundsatz und damit ihr wenigstens die Basics kennt.:
-Steuerbord vor Backbord! (genau wie in der 30er Zone rechts vor links)
-manövrierbehinderten und -unfähigen (also treibenden ankernden, schleppenden usw.) immer ausweichen. 
-Abstand beim passieren
-Auf Schiffahrtsstrassen befindlichen Fahrzeugen immer Vorfahrt gewähren.
-Schiffahrtsstrassen möglichst im 90° Winkel und zügig durchqueren.
-Kein Alkohol am Steuer auch nicht bei führerscheinfreien Booten. Der PKW Führerschein ist sonst wech und gerade in Neustadt sind die Schergen da sehr  sensibel!
- Sollte jemand anderes seinen Pflichten nicht nachkommen, nicht auf Stur schalten sondern selber ausweichen

Wer sich daran hält ist für 90% aller Fälle schon gut beraten.

grüße!


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

...was du in dem Zusammenhang noch vergessen hast, ist die Ausweichpflicht von Motorbooten gegenüber Segelbooten.

Ansonsten gehts mir genauso: In den Monaten wo Schnabelzicken, Quallen und Segler die Ostsee bevölkern, ist bei mir Bootspflege.
Petri


----------



## raubangler (23. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

zur ausweichspflicht:
duerfen sportboote sich selbst als manoevrierbehinderte fischereifahrzeuge deklarieren und dieses stundenglas setzen? 
da gab es doch vor langer zeit eine lebhafte diskussion zwischen schiffahrtsaemtern und trollinggemeinde.
wie ist die eigentlich ausgegangen?


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Es ist so ausgegangen, dass Trollingboote mit Planerbords ( also nicht Inlinebords ) die "Sanduhr" als manövrierbehindertes Boot setzen müssen. Damit besteht Ausweichpflicht - auch für Segler.
Ein mit den deutschen Behörden abgestimmtes Merkblatt dazu gibt es auf der Seites des BAC zum Download.
Petri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

kann man eigentlich auch im Hafen mit Wattie auf Platte und Dorsch angeln? Jetzt ist es ja schon recht früh dunkel....


----------



## dorschfreund85 (24. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

wollte mal wissen was so die tage rund um neustadt gelaufen is da wir sonntag raus wollen... und ich nen paar tips abgreifen wollte in richtung dorsch....


----------



## Silverstar (24. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

bin morgen in der Bucht von Kalles aus, habe eben angerufen, wind passt!

werde dann abends berichten wie es war!!!


----------



## dorschfreund85 (24. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

das wäre sehr nice. danke schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## bacalao (24. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

suchen sie 10meter bis 15 meter richtung rettin


----------



## jannisO (24. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Silverstar schrieb:


> bin morgen in der Bucht von Kalles aus, habe eben angerufen, wind passt!
> 
> werde dann abends berichten wie es war!!!




mit den Booten. damit würde ich nicht mal auf einen kleinen See fahren :q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Svenno 02 (24. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



dorschfreund85 schrieb:


> wollte mal wissen was so die tage rund um neustadt gelaufen is da wir sonntag raus wollen... und ich nen paar tips abgreifen wollte in richtung dorsch....



Ich möchte nicht unhöflich klingen, aber es würde für jeden einfacher werden, wenn nicht jeder zweite Post hier die gleiche Frage hat.
Schaut doch einfach ein oder zwei Seiten davor, ich meine es war vorgestern, dass wir geschrieben haben , was läuft und Tipps sind auch genügend drin.
Es wird mit der Zeit nur etwas nervig, ständig das selbe zu schreiben,
danke!#h

LG Svenno


----------



## dorschfreund85 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

aber was vor 2-3 tagen gelaufen is kann heute schon nix mehr brngen darum frage ich neu ..... aktuell is das stichwort....
gruss dorschfreund


----------



## hornhechteutin (25. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,


dorschfreund85 schrieb:


> aber was vor 2-3 tagen gelaufen is kann heute schon nix mehr brngen darum frage ich neu ..... aktuell is das stichwort....
> gruss dorschfreund


ich muß Svenno leider Recht geben . Die Stellen wurden bestimmt von ihm und mir schon 20 fach beschrieben .
Aktuell wirste nur auf See was erfahren . Was heute gut ist , ist morgen vielleicht nicht mehr gut . Das ist meine Erfahrung der letzten Jahre . Einfach mal die Stellen abklappern und Dein Glück versuchen :q .

Gruß aus Eutin nach Eutin
Michael


----------



## dorschfreund85 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

jo da haste schon recht... wir fahren nur morgen nicht mit den kleinen booten raus.
wir fahren morgen mit nem etwas größerem boot raus vom KV
meine frage war eher dadrauf bezogen was lauft in richtung köder ob eher jig bzw welche farben oder halt wattis...

Gruß zurück aus Eutin nach Eutin


----------



## hornhechteutin (25. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,


dorschfreund85 schrieb:


> jo da haste schon recht... wir fahren nur morgen nicht mit den kleinen booten raus.
> wir fahren morgen mit nem etwas größerem boot raus vom KV
> meine frage war eher dadrauf bezogen was lauft in richtung köder ob eher jig bzw welche farben oder halt wattis...
> 
> Gruß zurück aus Eutin nach Eutin



Pilker rot/schwarz mit Heringsvorfach bzw silber mit Heringsvorfach . Vielleicht sieht man sich ja morgen auf dem Boot . Bin ja im Vorstand vom KV und werde wenn möglich dabei sein um Bilder von Euch zu machen  :q. Für Wattis wird die Drift zu stark sein .

Gruß
Michael


----------



## dorschfreund85 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

nö werden uns nicht sehn da das fischen abgesagt wurde wegen zuviel wind morgen..... schnief


----------



## macmarco (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Keiner mehr los gewesen?


----------



## Fxndlxng (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Doch! Wollte am Freitag eigentlich raus aus der Bucht und Richtung Walkyriengrund trollen. Habe das dann aber auf Grund des Windes wieder verworfen und stattdessen Dorsche und Heringe geärgert. Heringe und Wittlinge gab es ohne Ende aber die Dorsche liefen schon mal besser. Morgen versuche ich es noch einmal und Donnerstag wird dann endlich getrollt (vorausgesetzt die Windvorhersage bleibt bei 2-3). Würde gerne die eine oder andere Herbstforelle eintüten...

Grüße!


----------



## TittanW (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen!
Ich bin wieder an de Ostsee (endlich:l) und will morgen mit dem Boot von Neustadt in die Bucht raus. Hat jemand Erfahrungsberichte aus den letzten Tagen. Wo geht was, welche Tiefe und welche Farben?
Danke für euer Feedback!
Gruß Chris


----------



## Onkel Frank (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



TittanW schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> Ich bin wieder an de Ostsee (endlich:l) und will morgen mit dem Boot von Neustadt in die Bucht raus. Hat jemand Erfahrungsberichte aus den letzten Tagen. Wo geht was, welche Tiefe und welche Farben?
> Danke für euer Feedback!
> Gruß Chris


 
Suche und du wirst finden


----------



## jannisO (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

|sagnix


----------



## frikadelle (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

wenn alles gut läuft und der wind mitspielt, geht es mittwoch endlich mal wieder raus.


----------



## todes.timo (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ich und ein Freund waren am 09.10.10 mit unseren Boot raus, hatten nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten noch eine mefo und 22 Dorsche, mein Freund hatte fast alle beim schleppen und ich fast alle auf Gummi. 
Die Dorsche standen alle zwischen 5 - 7m. Mefo bei 3-4m.


----------



## frikadelle (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

so fahren schon morgen raus. boot ist gemietet und die vorfreude steigt^^


----------



## macmarco (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



frikadelle schrieb:


> so fahren schon morgen raus. boot ist gemietet und die vorfreude steigt^^


Uuuuuuuund wie war nun???:g


----------



## jannisO (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



macmarco schrieb:


> Uuuuuuuund wie war nun???:g




genau hau raus


----------



## JigTim (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Naaa loooss, wie liefs? #c


----------



## jannisO (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

los las es raus


----------



## JigTim (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ohhhhhh, man wir platzen gleich|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,
war gestern mal im Hafen nach dem KH Besuch . Die Kleinboote die rein gekommen sind hatten schöne Leo´s ( Ü 50 einer hatte alleine 10 Stck dabei ) und viele viele Heringe dabei . Auch hab ich einige im Hafen gesehen die ihr Glück auf die Heringe versucht und gefunden haben |supergri . Selbst schöne Dorsche sollen in der Dämmerung im Hafen sein wie mir aus zuverlässiger Quelle gesagt wurde ( hab auch Bilder gesehen   )


Gruß aus dem Anglerparadies Eutin
Michael


----------



## Svenno 02 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das hört sich doch sehr zuversichtlich an
Danke für die Info!

LG Svenno


----------



## frikadelle (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

so wie versprochen kommt noch ein kleiner nachtrag^^
wetter war klasse aber leider blieb der dorsch aus. wir haben einige positionen angefahren und alles mögliche an ködern ausprobiert. leider blieb alles ohne nennenswerten erfolg. ein dorsch konnte zwar gelandet werden, aber nur ein 40er. normalerweise wäre er zurück gegangen, aber da der drilling ihm das komplette auge zerfetzte, musste ich ihn doch mitnehmen. wir fischten in tiefen von 7-18m und sind bald mehr boot gefahren, als zu angeln  an der untiefentonnewaren einige heringe zu fangen. dort versammelte sich auch ein großteil der kleinboote an diesem tag. hornhechteutin hatte dort mehr glück als ich gehabt  hatte vorher nie auf hering geangelt und hatte auch nur durch zufall 2 vorfächer dabei gehabt. die gefangenen heringe hatten jedoch eine gute größe gehabt. nächstes jahr muss ich mal eine heringstour machen :m macht bestimmt gut spass. meine freundin konnte auch ihren ersten fisch fangen und hatte trotz meiner schlechten laune noch halbwegs spass dran gehabt. wird wohl nicht das letzte mal gewesen sein, dass sie mitkommt^^ die wapo war auch auf tour und kontrollierte alle boote, die in der bucht waren. was ich noch sehr interessant fand, war ein marineschiff, welches in der bucht ihre kreise drehte und mit einem tiefflieger angriffe simulierte. hatte was für sich gehabt 
im hafen konnten wir auch von anderen angeln hören, dass sie keinen dorsch fanden. kalles sohn ( kp ob er es wirklich ist ) meinte, dass die niedrigen zahlen vlt darauf zurück zu führen seien, dass im september zu viel fisch gefangen wurde. er sprach von 150 dorschen pro boot, die in diesen wochen gefangen wurden. ob das so stimmt, kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber es wäre vlt eine erklärung. 
im großen und ganzen war es trotz des geringen fanges von einem dorsch, 7 heringen und einem witti ganz nett. im frühling gehts wieder raus und dann mit hoffentlich besserer laune


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Tach,

ist noch jemand am Samstag, den 23.10 ab Neustadt auf dem Wasser?


----------



## HD4ever (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

nee - aber vielleicht von Travemünde aus kommend ... #h
vielleicht trifft man sich ja in der Mitte :q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hauptsache der Wind spielt mit, bisher ist es ja noch sehr unsicher...


----------



## jannisO (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> ist noch jemand am Samstag, den 23.10 ab Neustadt auf dem Wasser?




wenn das wetter mit spielt meiner einer mit drei anderen


----------



## HD4ever (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ist das das Wassersleben an der Grenze zu DK ????
das würde mich irgendwie wundern weil die FleFö meiner Meinung nach ein viel besseres Revier ist und halt direkt vor der Haustür ?


----------



## jannisO (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

nein ist nicht dieses wasserleben.
meines liegt am harz bei wernigerode


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



jannisO schrieb:


> wenn das wetter mit spielt meiner einer mit drei anderen


Seid Ihr mit eigenem oder mit Mietboot? Das Wetter spielt mit, Pelzerhaken ist ne 4 aus Süd/ Südwest angekündigt- da geht was. Und kein Regen!


----------



## jannisO (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

du must entschuldigen. bin ne landratte und kein fischkopf und hab mich auch wenn ich mitlerweile etliche male raus fahre noch nie damit beschäftigt was du meinst mit ner 4 aus süd. fahr ich nach dk sehe ich aus den ferienhaus und seh an den wellen ob ich raus kann oder nicht. fahr ich nach neustadt weiß ich es zwar nicht genau aber der angelladen ruft an. ich hoffe natürlich das sich jetzt niemand auf den schlips getretten fühlt wegen dem fischkopf weil so is es natürlich nicht gemeint weil wäre es so dann wäre ich selber einer.
nein haben ein boot gemietet. der windfinder sagte vor einigen stunden 16 knoten um genau deine frage fisherbandit zu beantworten. glaub das ist zu viel zum raus fahren. aber das sehe wir ja freitag abend. wie dem auch sei im hafen wird auf jeden fall ein schwarzer passat stehen mit hz ..........  #h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo JannisO,

als Fischkopp fahre ich bei 15 Kn Wind nóch raus- solange er nicht aus östlichen Richtungen kommt. In Neustadt hast Du bei S/SW und WS 4-5 ne Welle von 0,5-0,8m. Das geht noch. Allerdings haben wir auch den Kutter und der ist 7,8m lang. Wir fahren auf jeden Fall erst einmal hoch. Im übrigen finde ich den Wetterbericht von Windfinder und Windguru nicht so gut. Ich vertraue eher dem vom NV- Verlag und dem Seglerwetter von Wetteronline. DWD übertreibt meist ein wenig, weil sich der Bericht auf die offene See bezieht und nicht auf die kleine überschaubare Bucht in Neustadt. Aber letzendlich muss jeder selber entscheiden, da jeder Skipper die Verantwortung für sich, das boot und die Crew trägt. Wenn es windig ist, frage ich vor der Abfahrt jeden meiner Mitfahrer ob sie mit wollen- bisher wollten immer alle. Ich bin eigentlich was das anbelangt sehr verantwortungsvoll. Bis Samstag (im übrigen fahre ich einen AUDI A4).


----------



## Edlinger (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ... Aber letzendlich muss jeder selber entscheiden, da jeder Skipper die Verantwortung für sich, das boot und die Crew trägt....



Dann mach dir doch deine Vorhersagen selber.
Bei solchen Kartenmaterial ist das nicht so schwer.
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/bracka.gif


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Meist nutze ich die Karten von Wetteronline, allerdings haben bei der aktuellen Wetterlage hier im Norden die Computer und Meteorologen schon Probleme- da verlaß ich mich schon lieber auf die fertigen Wetterberichte :q.


----------



## Edlinger (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

wenn man das älles ziemlich regelmäßig beobachtet kriegt man schon ein richtiges gutes gespür wo es hingeht.
Aber 100% geht eben nicht.

Wenn du bei WZ tiefer stöberst findest noch viel mehr aktuelle Daten.


----------



## Laksos (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Paar Tage verspätet eine kleine Wasserstandsmeldung von uns:
Am Mittwoch 13.10 und Freitag 15.10. hab ich mit Martin (Raubfischjäger) in Neustadt bei Martins Angeltreff für 2 Tage ein 5 PS-Boot gemietet. Ging prima und hat irre Spaß gemacht!
Mittwoch war fast Ententeichwetter, kaum Drift und tolle Sonne. Komischerweise gingen die Dorsche trotzdem gut! Wir nahmen vor Sierksdorf 13 Stück zwischen 42 und 55 cm mit, 2 weitere Maßige waren zu schmächtig und flutschen wieder weg. Außerdem hatten wir viele weitere Bisse von tlws. richtig guten Fischen, waren aber halt einige Aussteiger dabei. Auf Blech ging nichts, versch. Gummis auch nicht. Der Topköder waren aber rosa Gummifische am Einzelhakenjig! 
Freitag war es dann windiger, grau-verhangener und ungemütlich-kälter. Eigentlich wollten wir nur Platte. Aber eigenartigerweise ging vor Pelzerhaken auf Wattis absolut nix mit Platten, nur paar halbstarke Dorsche, auch bei anderen Anglern lt. deren Aussage im Hafen. Komischerweise hatten wir paar mal irgendwelche Schwärme auf dem Bildschirm, aber keine Ahnung, was das war, evtl. Quallen? Auf das Heringspaternoster biss jedenfalls gar nix. Dann haben wir uns am frühen Nachmittag notgedrungen noch eine lange Fahrt angetan und sind in ca. 45 Min. nochmal wie am Mittwoch nach Sierksdorf getuckert. Usselig kalter Wind! Die Wellen gingen aber noch. Dort haben wir dann in der kurzen Zeit, die uns noch blieb, doch noch wenigstens 6 schöne Dorsche bekommen, nicht ganz so groß wie am Mittwoch. 
Hierunter ein paar Fotos vom Mittwoch:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Laksos: Dein Bericht macht mir Mut für Samstag! Rosa Gufis habe ich nicht in meinem Sortiment, werde wie immer rot probieren- ging bisher immer ganz gut. Vor Sierksdorf - so bei 10- 12m - haben wir im September auch gut gefangen! Ist ziemlich neutraler Grund, aber die Dorsche scheinen es dort zur Zeit zu mögen. Egal, ich werde sie mir alle holen :q:q:q!

@ JannisO: Der Wind ist für Samstag laut aktuellem Wetterbericht völlig ok (für ne Landratte hoffentlich verständlich formuliert :m). Kannst also Deinen Passat packen...Wir sind Samstag um 07.30 Uhr am Hafen.


----------



## Onkel Frank (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> @Laksos: Dein Bericht macht mir Mut für Samstag! Rosa Gufis habe ich nicht in meinem Sortiment, werde wie immer rot probieren- ging bisher immer ganz gut. Vor Sierksdorf - so bei 10- 12m - haben wir im September auch gut gefangen! Ist ziemlich neutraler Grund, aber die Dorsche scheinen es dort zur Zeit zu mögen. Egal, ich werde sie mir alle holen :q:q:q!
> 
> @ JannisO: Der Wind ist für Samstag laut aktuellem Wetterbericht völlig ok (für ne Landratte hoffentlich verständlich formuliert :m). Kannst also Deinen Passat packen...Wir sind Samstag um 07.30 Uhr am Hafen.


 
Um 7.30 Uhr ? Da sind wir ..... der Jannis , meiner einer und noch zwei schon ne halbe std draussen :m .


----------



## Axtwerfer (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Jepp,,, und haben hoffentlich schon ein paar Ostseeleos an Bord
:vik:#:


----------



## jannisO (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> @Laksos: Dein Bericht macht mir Mut für Samstag! Rosa Gufis habe ich nicht in meinem Sortiment, werde wie immer rot probieren- ging bisher immer ganz gut. Vor Sierksdorf - so bei 10- 12m - haben wir im September auch gut gefangen! Ist ziemlich neutraler Grund, aber die Dorsche scheinen es dort zur Zeit zu mögen. Egal, ich werde sie mir alle holen :q:q:q!
> 
> @ JannisO: Der Wind ist für Samstag laut aktuellem Wetterbericht völlig ok (für ne Landratte hoffentlich verständlich formuliert :m). Kannst also Deinen Passat packen...Wir sind Samstag um 07.30 Uhr am Hafen.




ja an diese zeit dachte meiner einer auch so. meine freunde können dann auch etwas länger grunzen |rolleyes
gruß an dich vom zänkischen bergvolk lach
nein keine angst zänkisch sind nur die oberharzer lach
ich könnte jetzt eine rauchen |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,


Onkel Frank schrieb:


> Um 7.30 Uhr ? Da sind wir ..... der Jannis , meiner einer und noch zwei schon ne halbe std draussen :m .



dann denk daran , die Beleutung auf Deinem Boot anzumachen. Um 7 Uhr ist es noch stock dunkel . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## jannisO (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> dann denk daran , die Beleutung auf Deinem Boot anzumachen. Um 7 Uhr ist es noch stock dunkel .
> ...





der ist ebend hot. der ist so hot. den kannste ne halberstädter in de hand legen, danach haste eine schwarze raubbrasse in de hand


----------



## Onkel Frank (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> dann denk daran , die Beleutung auf Deinem Boot anzumachen. Um 7 Uhr ist es noch stock dunkel .
> ...


 
Hab doch Teelichter dabei .


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Um 7.00 Uhr bin ich gerade beim Bäcker! es ist nämlich eine meiner schlechten Angewohnheiten den ganzen Tag auf dem Boot zu futtern...Und um 08.00 Uhr gibt es wohl auch noch n'paar Dorsche für uns :vik:! Seid Ihr mit 4 Mann auf einem 5 PS Boot vom Angeltreff oder habt Ihr 2 Boote gemietet? Oder den Passat mit Schwimmflügeln im schlepp????


----------



## tim13 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen und petri an die fänger.

@janni: wie lief das denn bei euch?

ich werde auch losziehen und zwar am nächsten freitag und wollte mich mal erkundigen was zurzeit so geht. ist meine erste tour und brauche da noch nen paar tipps. 

ich wollte eigentlich alles ausprobieren vom pilken über gummi bis hin zum watwurm. da habe ich auch schon die erste frage: wieviel blei sollte der jigkopf haben? hatte so an 30-40g je nach drift gesagt oder liege ich da komplett verkehrt? und für die grundruten so um die 60-80g? und welche größe sollte man an gummifischen dabei haben? ich wollte 11er kopytos nehmen...

fragen über fragen, hoffe mir kann hier jemand helfen...


Gruß Tim ​


----------



## tim13 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

keiner mehr los gewesen oder habt ihr nix gefangen?#h


----------



## jannisO (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Um 7.00 Uhr bin ich gerade beim Bäcker! es ist nämlich eine meiner schlechten Angewohnheiten den ganzen Tag auf dem Boot zu futtern...Und um 08.00 Uhr gibt es wohl auch noch n'paar Dorsche für uns :vik:! Seid Ihr mit 4 Mann auf einem 5 PS Boot vom Angeltreff oder habt Ihr 2 Boote gemietet? Oder den Passat mit Schwimmflügeln im schlepp????




nach drei Stunden Fahrt sind wir gegen 7. 45 Uhr angekommen, als ihr meiner Meinung nach gerade raus gefahren seid.
als ich das braune Hafenwasser sah, dachte ich schon an nichts gutes.
raus gefahren sind wir dann zu viert im 5 PS Boot.
die großen Wellen führten dazu das einer von uns ( war seine erste Fahrt ) nach etwa einer Stunde etwas kotzerig zu mute war :v:v:q:q:q:q:q
alles in allem war es kein leichtes Angeln. gefahren wurde viel, gefangen eher weniger.
ich selbst fing nur 5 Dorsche diesmal, unser Seekrankkollege 1 Dorsch, Stefan glaub ich auch 5 Stück und der Kapitän keinen.
Im Hafen angekommen hatte ich erst keine Lust mehr da ich durchnässt war und frohr aber wir gingen dann noch mal auf Hering was sich für die kurze Zeit auch lohnte. 
zu unseren Boot möchte ich anmerken, das ich diesmal nicht wirklich damit zufrieden war. diesmal ging zwar unser Echolot aber 80 Euro für das Boot, welches angeblich neu sein sollte, naja ohne Worte. 
nach anstrengender Rückfahrt im Regen war ich gegen 22 Uhr dann wieder zu Haus. Gegen 23 Uhr war ich dann fertig mit dem Versorgen der fische und konnte mir ein schönes Hasso in den Hals kippen. War das lecker und hat geschmeckt. #6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hey JannisO,

da seid Ihr aber deutlich erfolgreicher gewesen als wir...Wir hatten nach der ersten Drift ein Problem mit dem Motor (2 Dorsche bis dahin). Nach 2 Stunden erfolglosem Reparaturversuch (vermutlich der Zylinderkopf), sind wir im Notlauf zurück in den Hafen und waren so mittags wieder zu Hause. Na super! Aber da kann ja niemand etwas dafür.


----------



## jannisO (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

deshalb habt ihr vor der Hafeneinfahrt wohl auf Anker gelegen.
wir hatten uns schon gewundert.nein da hast du recht, da kann im grunde niemand etwas für. trotzdem schade für euch


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



jannisO schrieb:


> deshalb habt ihr vor der Hafeneinfahrt wohl auf Anker gelegen.


 
Genau, da hatten wir den Motor zwischendurch wieder zum laufen bekommen. Dann ist er wieder ausgefallen und da ich nicht unbedingt Grundkontakt haben wollte und nicht wußte in welcher Zeit ich den Motor wieder zum laufen bekomme, habe ich mich für den Anker entschieden. War an der Stelle nur noch 4m tief. Der Motor hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt böse gequalmt. Wir haben dann erst einmal Kühlwasser (Selter!) aufgefüllt. Gott sei dank hatten wir nicht nur "Hasso" als Proviant mit :vik:! So konnten wir im Notlauf zurück in den Hafen, Feuerlöscher in Reichweite...Das Anlegemanöver war auch klasse. Eingeschränktes Ruder, kein Gas beim rückwärtsfahren angenommen! Das war ein Abenteuer! Wäre ich der Vermieter gewesen, hätte ich den Kutter reingeschleppt. Naja, heute soll ein Mechaniker kommen- bin mal gespannt was los ist/war.

Am geilsten fand ich die 3 mit dem kleinen Schlauchboot! Das fand ich bei dem Wind mehr als leichtsinnig. Habt Ihr die gesehen?


----------



## jannisO (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ja haben wir. naja gibt auch leichtsinnige.
wenn es past und sollte ein boot frei sein gehts anfang nächsten monat wieder raus #h


----------



## Salora (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Am geilsten fand ich die 3 mit dem kleinen Schlauchboot! Das fand ich bei dem Wind mehr als leichtsinnig. *Habt Ihr die gesehen?*



Meinst Du diese Helden die sich an der Fahrwassertonne festgemacht hatten......|kopfkrat


----------



## jannisO (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ich denke die meinter er #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Was für Helden.... :v


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja! Geht gar nicht!  Das war aber schon nachmittags, oder? Sieht von den Wellen recht ruhig aus...


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wenn ich die gesehen hätte, hätt ich die Wasserschutzpolizei angerufen. Im Falle, das die dann nichts tun, muß ich mir keine Vorwürfe machen, wenn was passiert ist.
Unglaublich dämlich so was.
Gruß


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Evtl. waren das ja auch Boardies...Aber ich glaube nicht, dass die sich jetzt noch zu erkennen geben !

@Dolfin: Ich hatte auch schon überlegt, war aber dann mit uns selber extrem beschäftigt. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die etwas unternommen hätten.


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,
muß Dolfin zustimmen das was unternommen werden mußte . Deshalb bin ich mit der Prof auch hin zu den Jungs an der Tonne um sie auf ihren Leichtsinn hinzuweisen . Ein paar "nette" Worte und Erklärung haben sie dann dazu bewegt die Tonne zu verlassen  . Was mich richtig erschreckt hat , das die Jungs bei dem Seegang keine Weste anhatten. 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Fischerbandit
Wenns Boardies waren - um so schlimmer. Mir gehts auch nicht darum, Leute ansch...en zu wollen. Ich kann das alles nicht mehr lesen, was so oft hier abgeht. Wer neulich die Mail von dem Mädchen gelesen hat, dessen Vater dort zwischen Langeland und Fynen ums Lebens kam, der weiß was ich meine. Insofern werde ich handeln, wenn ich auf dem Wasser so etwas sehe. 3 Mann auf so einer Ertrinkungshilfe, keine Westen, nicht gerade bei Badewetter - und dann noch an ner Tonne festmachen.
Micha
...immer schön die Augen offen halten!
Petri
Dolfin


----------



## jannisO (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ich war einer der Jungs auf der Ertrinkungshilfe |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes:v


----------



## jannisO (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

nein natürlich nicht war ein Scherz.
wenn ich das Bild aber richtig sehe, dann ist weiter hinten links von den Lebensmüden an der Tonne ein kleines Boot mit 4 Mann. in dieser Konstellation mit dem Schiff von der Küstenwache war es glaub ich, das könnten wir gewesen sein. der Eine da hinten auf dem Boot der so komisch aussieht war Seekrank


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ,


jannisO schrieb:


> nein natürlich nicht war ein Scherz.
> wenn ich das Bild aber richtig sehe, dann ist weiter hinten links von den Lebensmüden an der Tonne ein kleines Boot mit 4 Mann. in dieser Konstellation mit dem Schiff von der Küstenwache war es glaub ich, das könnten wir gewesen sein. der Eine da hinten auf dem Boot der so komisch aussieht war Seekrank



dann sind wir ja an Euch vorbei gefahren mit der Prof. Seit ja ganz schön weit draußen gewesen . Ich hätte mehr in Ufernähe Fisch vermutet und wollte auch dichter unter Land auch der Welle wegen . Sierksdorf war nur voll mit Netzen  .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## jannisO (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> dann sind wir ja an Euch vorbei gefahren mit der Prof. Seit ja ganz schön weit draußen gewesen . Ich hätte mehr in Ufernähe Fisch vermutet und wollte auch dichter unter Land auch der Welle wegen . Sierksdorf war nur voll mit Netzen  .
> ...



in die Richtung wollte ich auch nicht so wirklich. mit den Netzen hast du natürlich absolut recht. wir waren aber nicht die Einzigsten da hinten. andere sind da auch rum gekurft


----------



## Svenno 02 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



jannisO schrieb:


> in die Richtung wollte ich auch nicht so wirklich. mit den Netzen hast du natürlich absolut recht. wir waren aber nicht die Einzigsten da hinten. andere sind da auch rum gekurft



Aber was bringen dir andere, wenn alle schlecht fangen?
Die Dorsche stehen doch teilweise schon wieder bei 3 Metern wie letztes Jahr.
Mein Kumpel hat auch letztens erst vor Niendorf bei 4-6 m Dorsche bis 68 cm gefangen.#h|rolleyes


----------



## tim13 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin, 

was läuft denn zur zeit am besten an ködern um dorsche zu fangen? wollte am freitag mit nen boot raus und bin mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig...

Gruß Tim


----------



## big game carp (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

hi bordis,

ich bin nächste woche in grömitz und wollte mal fragen wo die durchschnitts jig-gewichte liegen?

wollte ein bischen mit gummi's und kleinen pilkern probieren, nur brauch ich dort wohl gewiss nicht mit 5-10g wie daheim anfangen 


mfg


----------



## gluefix (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,
ich jigge am liebsten zwischen 28 und 40g, ab 12m auch mal mit 50g. Hakengröße hab ich grad nicht parat, aber so das 10-15er Gufis drauf passen. Dazu rate ich zu einer geflochtenen von 7-12kg Tragkraft wegen dem besseren feeling.
Gruß Benni


----------



## Svenno 02 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So komme heute auch vom Fischen.
Bin von Neindorf gestartet und war 3-mal draußen
1 mal Pilken mit einem größeren Boot, 1 mal nen kleineres, und 1 mal mit dme größeren in der Dämmerung schleppen.

Ausbeute an der ersten Ausfahrt.
Heringe on Mass, schöne dicke ein paar Dorsche dazwischen, nichts dolles.
Am Nachmittag war ich nochmal alleine draußen und hatte nur ein paar kleine Heringe , 2 Stück mitgenommen und nen 50er Dorsch.
Beim Schleppen viele Bisse gehabt in 2 1/2 h dann aber nur 12 Dorsche gefangen , 7 mitgenommen , davon 4 Stück über 50 cm.
Es waren mega Anzeigen zwischen 9 und 13 m.
Ich denke, deshalb ist es auch schwer gerade mit Dorsch.
DIe sind so vollgefressen mit Hering, Sprotte und Sandaal, dass man sie regelrecht provozieren muss, um zum Anbiss zu verleiten.
Solange die Schwärme noch da sind, bleibt es schwierig.

Die meisten Boote von Angeltreff, die auch um mich waren, hatten Heringe.

LG Svenno

PS: Fotos folgen nachher


----------



## Zanderstipper (2. November 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 29.10.
Kutter / Boot: 5 PS vom Anlertreff
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: vor Sierksdorf
Wind: S 3
Himmel: klar
Angel / Fangtiefe: 5 - 11 m
Jiggfarbe: schwarz/rot
Pilkerfarbe: blau/silber
Wobblerfarbe: alle
Montage: erst gepilkt mit Natürködern auf der Zweitrute, später geschleppt
Wer: zu zweit
Fänge: 19 & 12 Dorsche 40 - 65 cm
Sonstiges: morgens lief's beim Pilken auf 5 m noch, als die Sonne durchkam gar nicht mehr, auch nicht tiefer. Naturköder lief gar nicht! Irgendwann angefangen zu schleppen, dann haben wir gefangen. Mit ~ 4 m tauchenden Wobblern bei teilweise über 10 m tiefem Wasser...


----------



## KugelBlitz (2. November 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 1.11.2010
Kutter / Boot: 5 PS vom Anglertreff
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: von Neustadt bis Rettin
Wind:2-3 Bft
Himmel: bedekt
Angel / Fangtiefe: 7-15m
Köder: Watti's 
Schleppköder: Blinker
Montage: von Neustadt bis Pelzerhaken mit Blinker geschleppt und anschliessen mit Buttlöffel auf Platte geangelt
Wer: Ich,Kollege und sein Vater
Fänge: 12 Butt (bis 38cm) 10 Dorsche b40 - 50cm 
Sonstiges:Nach nichtmal 10 minuten Schleppen gabs an beiden Ruten nen Biss wobei der Fisch an meiner Rute hängenblieb.War zwar "nur" ne kleine Mefo von 40-50cm aber immerhin zeigte uns das das die Montage und die Köder fängig sind !

Hatten diesmal aufs Pilken und Jiggen verzichtet und waren eigentlich nur auf Butt aus.
Alles in allem ein netter Tag auf dem Wasser mit genug Fisch für alle.


----------



## todes.timo (10. November 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 07.11.2010
Kutter / Boot: eigenes boot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: von Neustadt bis kurz hinter Untiefentonne
Wind:2-3 Bft
Himmel: bedekt/regen
Angel / Fangtiefe: 8-12m
Köder: Watti's, Gummi
Schleppköder: Blinker,wobbler
Wer: Ich und mein kumpel
Fänge: 1 Butt (bis 30cm) 15 Dorsche 40 - 60cm 
Sonstiges:die meisten Dorsche fingen wir mit Gummi (20g Kopf) ölfarbend, beim schleppen ging nichts aufgrund von Kraut im mittelwasser.


----------



## Axtwerfer (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.11.2010
Kutter / Boot: Leihboot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: von Neustadt bis Pelzerhaken
Wind:0-1 Bft
Himmel: bedekt
Angel / Fangtiefe: 5-13m
Köder: Watti's, Gummi, Heringspaternoster
Schleppköder: Wobbler
Wer: Ich und 2 kumpel
Fänge: 1 Scholle (bis 30cm) 18 Dorsche 40 - 60cm, etliche Heringe.
Sonstiges: bis Mittag Heringe in super größen,danach lösten sich die Schwärme etwas auf. Dorsch lief beim Pilken nicht so gut, aber Wattis ging. Schleppen sollte an diesen Tag wohl am besten gewesen sein. Ein anderes Boot hatte so bis 50 Stück. Wir haben erst zu spät bemerkt dass Schleppen besser läuft und konnten nur 3 Stück erwischen, danach leider in den Hafen zurück.
Trotzdem ein super Tag.


----------



## Svenno 02 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Cool, ich werde nächste Woche nochmal starten und sehen ob ich was bekomme, mal sehen, ob der Hering dann noch da ist


----------



## trollingfreak (22. November 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



todes.timo schrieb:


> Tag der Ausfahrt: 07.11.2010
> Kutter / Boot: eigenes boot
> Heimathafen / Seegebiet: von Neustadt bis kurz hinter Untiefentonne
> Wind:2-3 Bft
> ...



fisch ist da......mehr gibs nicht zu sagen...hatten sa  reichlich dorsch und 2 schöne  mefos#h
petri allen :m


----------



## Svenno 02 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So, etwas verspätet aber glücklich meine Bilder bekommen zu haben,
um euch meinen Bericht nicht vorzuenthalten.

Vor gut 2 Wochen hatte ich Geburtstag, sodass ich wie nicht jeder
Jugendliche eine Party ausgab, sondern ein Boot für meine beiden besten Freunde am 27.11. reservierte.
Die Lufttemperaturen ließen uns allerdings hängen.
Es wurde zur allgemeinen Rutschpartie , wobei mein Freund Patrick 20 cm 
Neuschnee bekam, Tim & Ich höchstens 5 cm.
In Neustadt waren ebenfalls nur 5 cm

Na ja nun denn, um 6:00 Uhr eigentlich pünktlich losgefahren, kam Tim 
wegen der eisglatten Straßen erst um 6:45 Uhr bei mir an, worauf unser 
Zeitfenster sich etwas verschob.
Verpasst haben wir trotzdem nichts.











Um kurz vor 8 den Neustädter Hafen erreicht.
-Zack- Boot klar gemacht und ab ging die Post.





Ich & Tim (v.l.)





Patrick

Natürlich stand das Schleppen im Vordergrund, wobei bei den
ersten Löchern der 9-11 m Linie Halt zum Pilken gemacht wurde.
Uns begrüßte die klare Novembersonne.











Am ersten Spot gab es aber keinen einzigen Biss beim Pilken











Lediglich kleine Streifer an der Geflochtenen, ich schätze
auf Heringe.

Also rüber zum Schleppen.











Geschleppt wurde auf 3-6 m, was den größten Erfolg brachte.
Wobei wir die Tiefen aus dem eigenen GPS ermittelten, da das Echolot erstmal auf Simulation eingestellt war und dann mehr als 1,5 m zuviel angesagt hat, was uns für den Preis, was ich für das Boot bezahlt habe eine Frechheit ist, dass das nicht richtig funktioniert.
Dafür hatte ich später beim Abrechnen auch kein Verständnis!:nein






Zur Guten Nachricht: Schnell kamen die ersten Dorsche ans Band. 






Alle Ostseeleoparden waren gut genährt und sehr kampfstark.






Hin und wieder gab es auch mal etwas größere.






Kurz vor Pause kam noch eine Dublette raus, bevor das GPS aufgrund eines
leeren Akkus den Geist aufgab und wir uns so die Dorsche suchten.






Es war zwar schönes Wetter, aber der Wind war stets Eisig-kalt.
Nächstes Mal kommt die Sturmmaske zum Einsatz

Gegen Mittag versetzen wir uns an die 5-6 m Kante und fuhren in die entgegengesetze Richtung parallel zum Neustädter Klinikum.

Kurz vor der Fahrrine hing jedoch dieser schöne Kamerad am Wobbler






Mit Guten 50 cm eine wunderschöne Meerforelle.


----------



## Svenno 02 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Auf der anderen Seite gab es bei knappen 3 m einen kleinen Dorsch, der wieder schwimmen durfte , ansonsten Flaute.











Auch beim Pilken gab es außer Seegras keine Abnehmer.

Also wieder zurück zum Anfangsspot.
Auf dem Weg noch die "Prof. Oeftering" aus Travemünde getroffen oder jedenfalls gesehen











In den letzten Minute gab es dann noch einen Dorsch,






wobei wir dann auf 8 Dorsche (36-55 cm), einer kam wieder zurück,sowie 1 Meerforelle(51 cm) kamen.
Kein schlechtes Ergebnis , wenn das Echolot alles falsch ansagt und das GPS aus ist.

Nach dem Schlachten,





worüber sich die Möwen sehr freuten,

ging es dann pünktlich um 5 nach halb 4 wieder in den Hafen.






In diesem Sinne einen schönen Abend

Svenno

PS: Vielleicht komme ich am WE wieder raus, wenn der Wind passt


----------



## Schwarzwusel (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Svenno alte Hütte !!!!

Wie immer  schöner Bericht und super Bilder..... #6


----------



## Bleikopf (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Toller Bericht und schöne Bilder, danke und Petri! :m


----------



## Salora (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Klasse Bilder und sehr schöner Bericht Svenno, Petri. #6



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg noch die "Prof. Oeftering" aus Travemünde getroffen oder jedenfalls gesehen



Das nächste mal kommst Du aber längsseits wenn wir uns schon fast mal auf See treffen. :m Unser Ergebnis sah so aus: Klick


----------



## HD4ever (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

auch ein schöner Bericht !! #6


----------



## Svenno 02 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Salora schrieb:


> Klasse Bilder und sehr schöner Bericht Svenno, Petri. #6
> 
> 
> 
> Das nächste mal kommst Du aber längsseits wenn wir uns schon fast mal auf See treffen. :m Unser Ergebnis sah so aus: Klick



Jawohl!#6

Komisch, wir haben nur beim Schleppen gefangen und ihr beim Pilken
Auf welcher Tiefe wart ihr denn?

@all

Danke, dass es euch gefällt

@wusel

Dich sieht man auch nur noch seltener
Wo steckst du?


LG Svenno


----------



## Salora (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Komisch, wir haben nur beim Schleppen gefangen und ihr beim Pilken
> Auf welcher Tiefe wart ihr denn?



Die Dorsche hatte ich auf 8-9 m gefunden, allerdings mehr bei mir in der Ecke. Die Wittels kamen alle um die 20 m vor Pelzerhaken und im nachhinein hätte ich mir den Weg hoch nach Neustadt sparen sollen. Aber hinterher ist man ja immer schlauer, mal sehen was am 18.12 so geht. Hätte auch derzeit noch 3 freie Plätze ab Travemünde falls jemand Interesse hat.


----------



## Svenno 02 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Salora schrieb:


> Die Dorsche hatte ich auf 8-9 m gefunden, allerdings mehr bei mir in der Ecke. Die Wittels kamen alle um die 20 m vor Pelzerhaken und im nachhinein hätte ich mir den Weg hoch nach Neustadt sparen sollen. Aber hinterher ist man ja immer schlauer, mal sehen was am 18.12 so geht. Hätte auch derzeit noch 3 freie Plätze ab Travemünde falls jemand Interesse hat.



Hmm ok, wie groß waren die Wittlinge & Dorsche maximal?
Bei uns konnte man den Grund schon sehen und sie bissen trotzdem, alleine auf 2,50 m Wassertiefe


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Seht doch schon mal nicht schlecht aus, euer Fang.

Dickes Petri#h


----------



## Schwarzwusel (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> @wusel
> 
> Dich sieht man auch nur noch seltener
> Wo steckst du?
> ...


 
Hier !!!!#h#h#h....







Bin viel in und auffer Ostsee.


----------



## Svenno 02 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Hier !!!!#h#h#h....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mit Belly?|supergri


----------



## Ayla (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri Heil zu den Fischen .Stehe auch schon wieder
in den Startlöchern .Aber fürs Bootsangeln ist z.Z.zuviel Wind.
Bin ganz heiß drauf ab Neu. oder Grömitz zu Starten .
Heute geht es erstmal in die Brandung. Letzten Winter waren
die Slipanlagen so rutschig und vereist  und ich traute
mich nicht immer das Boot zu slippen . Gestern beim Joggen
kam mir die Idee. Hab mir gestern  gleich mal bei 1..2..3 
Anfahrhilfen von der Fa.Ottinger bestellt.Fürs Bootslippen
reichen die auf alle Fälle .Eimer Salz mit und los gehts .
Hab mal gesehen wie es aussieht wenn das Auto mit ins Wasser rutscht.  Nordan#h


----------



## Schwarzwusel (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Mit Belly?|supergri


 
Um Gottes Willen... da bekommt mich keiner rein.


----------



## scripophix (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Um Gottes Willen... da bekommt mich keiner rein.




Bauch ??? Dann nimm XXXL... :vik::vik:


----------



## Svenno 02 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



scripophix schrieb:


> Bauch ??? Dann nimm XXXL... :vik::vik:


:vik::vik:#6

Weiß jemand, wie die Eislage in Neustadt aussieht?

LG Svenno


----------



## jannisO (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

der Hafen ist dicht. wurde mir zumindest Freitag telefonisch mit geteilt  von Kalles Shop

um auf deinen Bericht vom 7 Dezember zurück zu kommen bzw. dem defekten Echolot , so finde ich es mehr als eine Sauerei das dies immer noch so ist. vor etwa zwei Monaten hatten meine Freunde und ich dies Boot und genau wie bei dir, funktionierte es bei uns auch nicht. Bei Abgabe des Bottes sprachen wir dies natürlich an und es wurde zugesichert, das dies Problem behoben wird.
das dies nicht getan wurde, sieht man ja an deinem Bericht #d


----------



## Svenno 02 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



jannisO schrieb:


> der Hafen ist dicht. wurde mir zumindest Freitag telefonisch mit geteilt  von Kalles Shop
> 
> um auf deinen Bericht vom 7 Dezember zurück zu kommen bzw. dem defekten Echolot , so finde ich es mehr als eine Sauerei das dies immer noch so ist. vor etwa zwei Monaten hatten meine Freunde und ich dies Boot und genau wie bei dir, funktionierte es bei uns auch nicht. Bei Abgabe des Bottes sprachen wir dies natürlich an und es wurde zugesichert, das dies Problem behoben wird.
> das dies nicht getan wurde, sieht man ja an deinem Bericht #d



Das hätte ich nicht gedacht!Frechheit!
Ich hatte das mit diesem 2-mal.
Ich meine bei 80€ muss sowas doch drin sein.
Micha, ich glaube du musst da nochmal was ansprechen

LG Svenno


----------



## jannisO (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

da geb ich dir recht


----------



## todes.timo (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War gestern beim Hafen, das slippen gestaltet sich schwierig, einzige Möglichkeit ist der Fischer, aber Dorsch soll laufen, gestern waren alle Boote draussen.


----------



## Svenno 02 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



todes.timo schrieb:


> War gestern beim Hafen, das slippen gestaltet sich schwierig, einzige Möglichkeit ist der Fischer, aber Dorsch soll laufen, gestern waren alle Boote draussen.



Danke für die Info!
Weißt du vll welche Tiefe ca.?#h|rolleyes


----------



## todes.timo (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

bin vom angeln zurück, 11 Dorsche (ich und mein Kumpel) beim schleppen 7 davon mitgenommen, war kaum durchkommen im Hafen, haben 90min zum slippen gebraucht und nochmal ne halbe Stunde um aus den Hafen zu kommen ( kein Wunder bei 10cm dicken Eisschollen ) und dem Motor war es auch zu kalt der sprang erst nach ca. 100mal anziehen an. Alles in allen ein Schöner Tag mit super Wetter (Wind = 0, -6Grad), aber für mich war es wahrscheinlich das letzte mal in diesen Jahr.


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin,


Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Das hätte ich nicht gedacht!Frechheit!
> Ich hatte das mit diesem 2-mal.
> Ich meine bei 80€ muss sowas doch drin sein.
> Micha, ich glaube du musst da nochmal was ansprechen
> ...



hab ich gemacht und auch mal im Hafen getestet. Hab mir das Boot fertig machen lassen und einfach nur mal das Echo getestet. Lief bei mir ohne Probleme BIS ich angefangen hab ein wenig " zu spielen" an den Knöpfen . Auf einmal hatte ich ein Echo drauf, das ich vorher nicht hatte. Hab dann Jens gerufen und nachgefragt. Der hat sich schief gelacht und meinte ich hätte das Echo auf "Demo" gestellt . Keine Ahnung wie, aber es war so :q. Hab ganz speziell mal nachgeschaut, wie oft diese Boote draußen waren . Hab ja auch selber das eine oder andere die letzten Wochen gesehen, wie sie reingekommen. Von Probleme hab ich keinen sprechen hören. 
Könnte es also sein, das Ihr beabsichtigt oder unbeabsichtig ein wenig am Echolot gespielt habt ? Ich gehe davon aus nach meinem Test.

Schöne Feiertage und Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## lügenbaron (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hat der Anglertreff eigentlich noch seine Kutter im Wasser ?


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin Heiko,


lügenbaron schrieb:


> Hat der Anglertreff eigentlich noch seine Kutter im Wasser ?



ist nur noch einer aber ja , der ist im Wasser.

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Tomasz (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> ...
> hab ich gemacht und auch mal im Hafen getestet. Hab mir das Boot fertig machen lassen und einfach nur mal das Echo getestet. Lief bei mir ohne Probleme BIS ich angefangen hab ein wenig " zu spielen" an den Knöpfen . Auf einmal hatte ich ein Echo drauf, das ich vorher nicht hatte. Hab dann Jens gerufen und nachgefragt. Der hat sich schief gelacht und meinte ich hätte das Echo auf "Demo" gestellt...



Ist mir auch schon mal im Binnengewässer mit einem geliehenen Echolot passiert. Da hatte ich im Uferbereich 120 m unterm Kiel und ein Haufen Fische. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Svenno 02 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Könnte es also sein, das Ihr beabsichtigt oder unbeabsichtig ein wenig am Echolot gespielt habt ? Ich gehe davon aus nach meinem Test.
> 
> Schöne Feiertage und Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha




Hmm nun ja, das Problem war, dass das Echolot vorher auf Demo eingestellt war.
Das ist mir am ersten Spot aufgefallen. Die Stelle sollte 9 m tief sein, war laut Echolot 12 m und sollte eine Wassertemperatur von 26°C haben, was mich Mitte November etwas stutzig machte.
Dann haben wir das umgestellt, war wenig Anzeige, aber die Tiefe stimmte eben nicht 100 %ig.
Keine Ahnung, auf jeden Fall nehme ich sonst nächstes Mal das Silberne Echolot am anderen Boot.
Wollte morgen los,aber kannste ja auch knicken bei dem starken Nordost-Wind.
Schon zum 3. Mal hintereinander fällt meine Tour aus
Micha, halt den Hafen bis Ende Dezember frei
Ich will nochmal raus

LG Svenno


----------



## Svenno 02 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ist mir auch schon mal im Binnengewässer mit einem geliehenen Echolot passiert. Da hatte ich im Uferbereich 120 m unterm Kiel und ein Haufen Fische.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



Wer weiß, vielleicht war das ein Steinkohleloch aus früheren Zeiten


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin,


Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Hmm nun ja, das Problem war, dass das Echolot vorher auf Demo eingestellt war.
> Das ist mir am ersten Spot aufgefallen. Die Stelle sollte 9 m tief sein, war laut Echolot 12 m und sollte eine Wassertemperatur von 26°C haben, was mich Mitte November etwas stutzig machte.
> Dann haben wir das umgestellt, war wenig Anzeige, aber die Tiefe stimmte eben nicht 100 %ig.
> Keine Ahnung, auf jeden Fall nehme ich sonst nächstes Mal das Silberne Echolot am anderen Boot.
> ...



der Hafen Eisfrei halten , daraus wird nichts. Der wird sicherlich noch viel mehr Eis die Tage kriegen leider.

Kommen wir aber wieder auf das Echolot zurück. 
Warum hast Du nicht gleich im Laden angerufen damit die Dir weiterhelfen was sie sicherlich auch getan hätten.Erreichbar sind sie für die Bootsfahrer immer. Gerade Dir als alter Neustadt Fahrer hätte das doch schon im Hafen auffallen müssen . Ich schaue IMMER schon im Hafen auf´s Echo um zu sehen was da so schwimmt :q .
Mir wurde von Jens,Martin und dem Lehrling erzählt, das das Echo nicht automatisch auf Demo schaltet wenn es eingeschaltet wird.

Gruß aus Eutin und ein Frohes Fest
Michael


----------



## Svenno 02 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Kommen wir aber wieder auf das Echolot zurück.
> Warum hast Du nicht gleich im Laden angerufen damit die Dir weiterhelfen was sie sicherlich auch getan hätten.
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin und ein Frohes Fest
> Michael



Moin!


Hmm wahrlich Recht hast du, ich habe mich darauf verlassen, da es sonst nie Probleme gab, leider war ich auch mit dem GPS-Gerät beschäftigt, sodass es uns erst später aufgefallen ist.
Später haben wir ja auch angerufen, nur war es dann ja schon zu spät, um kurz in den Hafen zu fahren oder sonst wie, die Tiefe ließe sich dann nicht mehr verstellen

Na ja, ebenfalls ein frohes Fest!

LG Svenno


----------



## Toxic110 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

4 " , " in einem satz sieht man auch nicht oft |wavey:


----------



## Svenno 02 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Toxic110 schrieb:


> 4 " , " in einem satz sieht man auch nicht oft |wavey:



Ja, irgendwie tendiere ich meist zu lang ausgeschmückten Sätzen


----------



## jannisO (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ich wünsche allen Beteiligten hier ein frohes Fest und sende beste Grüße aus dem Harz |wavey:


----------



## Svenno 02 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



jannisO schrieb:


> ich wünsche allen Beteiligten hier ein frohes Fest und sende beste Grüße aus dem Harz |wavey:


Genau, schließe mich da an.

Frohe & besinnliche Weihnachtstage, lasst euch reich beschenken|wavey:


----------



## todes.timo (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hat jemand mal wieder vom Boot in Neustadt geangelt, wie sieht der Hafen aus???


----------



## trollingfreak (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nabend in die runde  gesagt!! neustadt is  frei und  es  gibt auch fisch, man braucht nur gedult!! suchen, suchen, suchen.
petri alle


----------



## Svenno 02 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



trollingfreak schrieb:


> Nabend in die runde  gesagt!! neustadt is  frei und  es  gibt auch fisch, man braucht nur gedult!! suchen, suchen, suchen.
> petri alle



Na ja, wenn man nicht gerade mit 12 Ruten und Downriggern fischt, sieht das alles andere als toll aus.

Mal ein anderes Bild:

Berufsfischer rund um Neustadt, Travemünde und Niendorf fangen sehr bescheiden, es fahren auch nur noch wenige raus.
Angler fangen beim Pilken und Schleppen nix, das geht schon seit einem Monat so und keiner weiß, wo sie abgeblieben sind.
Also ich würde an eurer Stelle nicht raus fahren und das Geld förmlich zum Fenster rausschmeißen. Wenn man jetzt zum Beispiel kein vollausgerüstetes Trollingboot hat, denn mit 2 Anbißstellen hat man auch mit viel Geduld kein Erfolg

LG Svenno


----------



## gluefix (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn man nicht gerade mit 12 Ruten und Downriggern fischt, sieht das alles andere als toll aus.
> 
> Mal ein anderes Bild:
> 
> ...


 #6 korrekt. Ich war am Samstag mit eigenem Boot ab Travemünde draußen und bin die Steilküste vor MV auf und ab und nichts, nichtmal auf dem Echolot (siehe Thread Lübecker Bucht).


----------



## Ayla (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,
war auch in der Neustädter Bucht draußen .

Nüscht!!!!

Warte jetzt noch 3 Wochen .

Ayla#h


----------



## Svenno 02 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



gluefix schrieb:


> #6 korrekt. Ich war am Samstag mit eigenem Boot ab Travemünde draußen und bin die Steilküste vor MV auf und ab und nichts, nichtmal auf dem Echolot (siehe Thread Lübecker Bucht).



Jep, und das geht schon seit Ende Dezember so.
Muss wohl wieder warm werden.

Bekannter von mir, der ebenfalls vor Niendorf und Umgebung trollt meinte selbst, dass er nach 3 Wochen fischen, einen Fangtag hatte, und dann kamen da mal 2 Forellen raus, also auch nicht das Wahre.


----------



## Fxndlxng (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Bekannter von mir, der ebenfalls vor Niendorf und Umgebung trollt meinte selbst, dass er nach 3 Wochen fischen, einen Fangtag hatte, und dann kamen da mal 2 Forellen raus, also auch nicht das Wahre.



Da kann ich aber anderes berichten. Wir liegen mit 2 Booten in Neustadt und schleppen sehr viel. Mindestens 1 x pro Woche , meistens öfter. Bei unseren letzten Ausfahrten haben wir immer Forellen gehabt und gerade jetzt ist die Chance auf fette Überspringer besonders hoch. Wir schleppen mit 6-8 Ruten vor Neustadt aber es ist quatsch zu behaupten, mit 2 oder 4 könne man derzeit nix reissen. 
Gut, wer lieber 12 Grönländer als 1 x 70er fängt, sollte warten is es wieder wärmer ist aber wer große Fische will hat derzeit gute Karten.

Deshalb fahren wir morgen auch wieder raus. ;-)

Grüße!

Edit: Mit Dorschen ist es im Moment tatsächlig nicht dolle.


----------



## todes.timo (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war heute draussen hatte in 2 Stunden, 4 Dorsche beim schleppen Richtung Haffkrug zwischen 45cm - 55cm. Nicht gross aber der Mensch freut sich. Alle Dorsche zwischen 15m - 17m tief. Die Netze standen zwischen 12-14 m. 


P.S. war mit 2 Ruten unterwegs


----------



## gluefix (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



todes.timo schrieb:


> Alle Dorsche zwischen 15m - 17m tief. Die Netze standen zwischen 12-14 m.
> 
> 
> P.S. war mit 2 Ruten unterwegs


 
#6 gute Info als Anhaltspunkt. Auf der gegenüber liegenden Seite der Bucht hatten die Fischer ihre Netze deutlich weit draußen bei >20m, fast schon am Fahrwasser der Travemünder Fähren.


----------



## trollingfreak (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn man nicht gerade mit 12 Ruten und Downriggern fischt, sieht das alles andere als toll aus.
> 
> nich 12 aber nen paar aber das spielt ja keine rolle, mann  muss nur  strecke machen. sa war  ich von neustadt bis scharbeutz unterwegs und es gab an einer  stelle viel anzeige aber  sie wollten einfach nicht beissen bei 4 runden über selbe die stelle konnte  ich  3 leos überreden. beim ausnehmen der leos   war nichts  handfestes im magen bis  auf  ein bisschen kleintier. die  eine  trutte  die  ich hatte hatte  auch nix im magen. sah bei meinen kollegen genauso aus mit dem mageninhalt.
> sa  gehts  wieder  los. mal sehen wo uns  der wind  hinlotst.
> gruss und  petri alle:vik:


----------



## todes.timo (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

was: 4 dorsche
wo: Richtung Haffkrug ( hinten in der Ecke )
wann: 22.01.11
Köder: Wobbler
Tiefe: 17m
Wetter: Nebel, 0 Grad, wind 1
sonstiges: alles mit Netzen voll zwischen 15 - 17m, kein durchkommen, hab die Fische mit 2 Ruten innerhalb von ca. 20min gefangen, da war ich auch kurz auf der Tiefe wo ich hin wollte.
Hab noch 2 andere Boote getroffen, das eine hatte 1 Dorsche beim pilken und das andere nichts beim schleppen ( High End Boot, mit bestimt 8 Ruten geangelt, Outrigger, Downrigger usw.)


----------



## Allrounder dhk (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri,

ich wollte mal fragen ob ob wer ein paar tips für mich hat zum Angeln in der Lübecker Bucht bzw Neustädter Bucht. Wir wollten in der ersten März woche nach Neustadt in Holstein fahren und dort unser Glück mit dem schleppen probieren. Mein bzw unser Problem ist, wir haben noch nie in der Ostsee geschleppt. Wir mieten uns ein boot von Martins-Anglertreff der da im Hafen ist.

Deshalb meine frage, ...

... hat von euch schon wer erfahrung im Bereich schleppen in der Ostsee und vllt. sogar in der Lübecker Bucht?

... was für köder nehme ich am besten?

... kann ich auch mit vorbleien schleppen?

... welche Tiefen befischt man am besten? Freiwasser? Grund? Oberfläche?

Habe ein Lowrance Mark x5 Echolot.

Ich hoffe um eine schnelle antwort.




MfG

Dennis


----------



## Lümmy (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hey Dennis, hatte im letzten Jahr ähnlich Fragen, da ich auch dann das erste mal auf der Ostsee schleppen war. Fazit: alles unkompliziert. Die Boote von Martin sind mit nem Echolot ausgestattet. Wir sind auf blauen Dunst einfach los, Ruten ins Wasser und Abfahrt! Als Köder haben wir Blinker und wobbler benutzt. Die Dorsche standen in dem Tag zwischen sechs und acht Metern im mittelwasser. Mit tiefläufer ging es wunderbar. Wir Haben auch schleppbleiefür dieblinker genutzt. Konnten so sogar ne mefo erbeuten + 45 Dorsche!!! Kann auch anfängerglück gewesen sein, aber grundsätzlich denke ich, dass es eine einfache effiktive Methode ist. Die fische muss man halt auf den verschiedenen tiefen suchen und Dann gezielt in der tiefe bleiben...

Die Profis werden aber bestimmt noch Tipps für dich haben:k


----------



## Allrounder dhk (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Was habt ihr denn für wobbler benutzt?
Habt ihr ganz normale Birnenbleibe benutzt zum Vorbleien? Wie gesagt ich habe das Forum schon einmal befragt zum schollen angeln und da habe ich 26 Schollen und 3 dorsche erbeutet und war sehr zufrieden. die schollen waren von 35-49cm groß.
Jetzt möchte ich gerne schleppen fahren und frage euch nochmal und bin da im großen und ganzen guter dinge da ihr mir schon einmal sehr gut geholfen habt.

Nimmst du normale Hecht wobbler?
Was für blinker? Haste vlt einen Link von der Ködern und montagen?

MfG

Dennis


----------



## Lümmy (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir haben ganz normale Hechtköder benutzt. Rapala deep tail dancer oder X-Rap fingen gut. Oder du nimmst lachsblinker. Es gibt spezielle schleppbleie, die haben wir benutzt.  Du bekommst aber alle Infos und Köder bei Martin morgens im laden Bevor du raus fährst. Die helfen dir gerne weiter#6


----------



## Allrounder dhk (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das hört sich gut an, wie schauts da denn aus mit schollen angeln oder halt Pilken auf Dorsch, wittling und co?


----------



## Lümmy (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir haben bis jetzt immer nur geschleppt. Von daher kann ich dir da nicht sonderlich weiterhelfen. Aber wenn du letztes mal so gut Schollen gefangen hast, weißt du ja wie es geht aber wo du diese Mengen gefangen hast, würde mich ja mal interessieren#6


----------



## jannisO (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

mich auch weil dafür las ich gern jeden dorsch drin. mh lecker :l


----------



## Allrounder dhk (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war auf Fehmarn und bin erst mit meinem Boot in richtung Staberhuk gefahren wo ich dann nur 3 Dorsche und 2 Schollen gefangen hatte. Dort war es SEHR SEHR Wellig und Windig. (auflandiger Wind nennt sich das glaube xD)
Dann bin ich wieder unter der Brückelang in richtung Flügger Strand und auf der "Ecke" wo der Leuchturm steht bin ich ca auf 5,5 bis 6,5 m gefahren (Flügger Sand). Dort war dann ablandiger Wind also der Wind hat die Schollen unter der Brücke lang geschoben und auf der "riesen" Sandbank, flügger sand, langen die ganzen platten dann. Leider war der Tag nach 2 std dann vorbei weil ich den rest des vormittages die zeit am Staberhuk verbracht habe. Aber an dem Strand wo die zwei hohen Hotels stehen auf Fehmarn dort auf ca 5,5 - 6m habe ich am vortag auch noch 5 gefangen. Ich habe die schollen mit meinem Buttlöffel und einen Grundrute gefangen. 

So und nu zurück zu meinem Post xD, hat wer noch Tips und Tricks? Sollte ich was beachten wenn ich da angeln fahre? Also beim trolling?

MfG

Dennis


----------



## jannisO (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3214767#post3214767


vielleicht kann dir dort jemand helfen.


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin,


Allrounder dhk schrieb:


> Petri,
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen ob ob wer ein paar tips für mich hat zum Angeln in der Lübecker Bucht bzw Neustädter Bucht. Wir wollten in der ersten März woche nach Neustadt in Holstein fahren und dort unser Glück mit dem schleppen probieren. Mein bzw unser Problem ist, wir haben noch nie in der Ostsee geschleppt. Wir mieten uns ein boot von Martins-Anglertreff der da im Hafen ist.
> 
> ...



da kann ich Dir sicherlich weiter helfen, das die Bucht mein Wohnzimmer ist. Hab Dir in Deinen Beitrag was dazu reingeschrieben. Ansonsten einfach morgens Martin ( oder wenn Du Glück hast mich bei der Einweisung  #6) fragen. Was Du nicht vergessen darfst sind die Buttlöffel. An der Untiefentonne und an der Sandbank Pelzerhaken haste gute Chancen auf Platte/Dorsch.
Ich persönlich schleppe übrigens immer so auf 5-7m Wassertiefe 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Allrounder dhk (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Horni du bist der beste xD,

habe grad bei euch angerufen und habe mal gefragt wann ich das Boot am besten vorbestellen sollte. 2 Wochen vorher hat mir eine Sympathische stimme gesagt. Ich habe bei euch auf der HP gelesen das auch einer von euch mitkommen würde, hättest du da nicht lust? Dann wären wir 3 xD.
Ja mit dem Echolot, dass ist neu und das muss ich natürlich auch erstmal testen und vllt sogar von euch einstellen lassen wenn das möglich wäre. Was für wobbler tauchen den 7 m tief? Habe selber nur welche die max bis 4,5 tief tauchen, sind allerdings schwimmend. Wie groß sollten die wobbler den max sein? Also brauche ich keine vorbleie? Wie sieht es aus mit shads mim 40g jigkopf?

MfG

Dennis


----------



## todes.timo (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Shads wird zu dieser Jahreszeit echt schwierig. Ich selber denke das du Anfang März so um die 10m - 15m schleppen musst um was zu kriegen da die Dorsche gerade mit den laichen fertig sind. Das Wetter der nächsten Wochen bis zu deinen Angeltag spielt, denke ich auch ne grosse Rolle. Um so kälter es wird, umso tiefer stehen die Dorsche.
Nun zu deiner Frage, der Deep Tail Dancer (Firetiger) is ne gute Wahl und den bekommst du bis auf 12m Tiefe. Noch tiefer geht Lachsblinker mit 90g Paravan (ca. 18m), wenn du noch tiefer willst brauchst du nen Downrigger.

Das mit der Mefo im Mittelwasser is ne super Idee, wenn du Richtung Haffkrug fährst versuche es unbedingt mal auf den Plateau ( 5- 6m) vor den Hansa Park mit deinen Wobblern.

Einziges Problem was du haben könntest sind Fischernetze, die können einen den ganzen Tag versauen. Hab Anfang Januar ca 60 Bojen gezählt.


----------



## hornhechteutin (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin Dennis,


Allrounder dhk schrieb:


> Horni du bist der beste xD,
> 
> habe grad bei euch angerufen und habe mal gefragt wann ich das Boot am besten vorbestellen sollte. 2 Wochen vorher hat mir eine Sympathische stimme gesagt. Ich habe bei euch auf der HP gelesen das auch einer von euch mitkommen würde, hättest du da nicht lust? Dann wären wir 3 xD.
> Ja mit dem Echolot, dass ist neu und das muss ich natürlich auch erstmal testen und vllt sogar von euch einstellen lassen wenn das möglich wäre. Was für wobbler tauchen den 7 m tief? Habe selber nur welche die max bis 4,5 tief tauchen, sind allerdings schwimmend. Wie groß sollten die wobbler den max sein? Also brauche ich keine vorbleie? Wie sieht es aus mit shads mim 40g jigkopf?
> ...



vom Prinzip her hätte ich schon Bock . Mußt mir nur den genauen Termin sagen und ich schau dann mal .
Die Wobbler, die ich benutze sich welche von Mann´s ( kriegste leider nur noch selten ) oder aber die von YAD . Ich kann Dir dann aber vor Ort sicherlich was zeigen und Dir helfen .Vorbleie bei den Wobblern habe ich noch nie benutzt .
Übrigens bestell das Boot lieber rechtzeitig. Sind manchmal sehr schnell weg 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Allrounder dhk (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin Dennis,
> vom Prinzip her hätte ich schon Bock . Mußt mir nur den genauen Termin sagen und ich schau dann mal .
> 
> Am 05.3.2011 würden wir dann fahren.
> ...




Wir würden uns sehr freuen einen Profi an board zu haben. Natürlich könnten wir uns nachm angeln auch noch ein Bier trinken oder so.


MfG

Dennis


----------



## hornhechteutin (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin Dennis,


Allrounder dhk schrieb:


> Wir würden uns sehr freuen einen Profi an board zu haben. Natürlich könnten wir uns nachm angeln auch noch ein Bier trinken oder so.
> 
> 
> MfG
> ...


Danke für die Blumen aber Profi bin ich nicht . Angeln nur seit über 10 Jahren in der Bucht und da kriegste schon ein wenig mit |supergri.
5.3 wäre mir ein wenig zu früh . Könntet Ihr auch ne Woche später ? Ich hab mir da selber ne Schonzeit bis Mitte März auf Dorsch auferlegt wegen der Laichzeit . Ok ware ja nur eine Woche vorher magste sagen, aber dieses Jahr ist es eine Woche und nächstes Jahr wäre es dann im Februar . Möchte ich ungern machen .
Zu den Wobblern . Ja die kriegste im Laden und Tipps kriegste auch von mir auch wo Du Dorsch und Co fangen kannst, egal ob ich mit kann oder nicht. Nur eben nicht die Stelle , wo ich Laichdorsch vermute um die Zeit. Bitte deshalb nicht böse sein, aber auch ich kann nicht aus meiner Haut .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Allrounder dhk (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich will eigentlich keinem Laichdorsch an die Wäsche ...

Ich habe es grad mit meinem Kollegen besprochen und er sagt das wäre ok. Würden dann mit dir am 12.03.2011 fahren wenn das ginge und du dann lust hast. (hauptsache die Dorsche und die Mefos sind dann nicht verschwunden xD)
Ich finde gut das du dich dafür einsetzt und DU dir selber eine "schonzeit" auflegst. Ich hätte schon mal gerne einen Dorsch von 10kg am haken aber keinen laichdorsch, dass mache ich bei Karpfen nicht also auch nicht bei Dorschen oder anderen Fischen. 



> Zu den Wobblern . Ja die kriegste im Laden und Tipps kriegste auch von mir auch wo Du Dorsch und Co fangen kannst, egal ob ich mit kann oder nicht. Nur eben nicht die Stelle , wo ich Laichdorsch vermute um die Zeit. Bitte deshalb nicht böse sein, aber auch ich kann nicht aus meiner Haut .



Hauptsache nach der Schonzeit bringst du uns zu den Fischgründen .

MfG

Dennis


----------



## hornhechteutin (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin Dennis,


Allrounder dhk schrieb:


> Ich will eigentlich keinem Laichdorsch an die Wäsche ...
> 
> Ich habe es grad mit meinem Kollegen besprochen und er sagt das wäre ok. Würden dann mit dir am 12.03.2011 fahren wenn das ginge und du dann lust hast. (hauptsache die Dorsche und die Mefos sind dann nicht verschwunden xD)
> Ich finde gut das du dich dafür einsetzt und DU dir selber eine "schonzeit" gibst. Ich hätte schon mal gerne einen Dorsch von 10kg am haken aber keinen laichdorsch, dass mache ich bei Karpfen nicht also auch nicht bei Dorschen oder anderen Fischen.
> ...


wenn Wetter mitspielt bringe ich Euch zum Fisch . Ob der beißt kann ich nicht versprechen |supergri . Rede ihm aber gut zu :q:q:q. Ruf dann bitte morgen in Neustadt an und buche das Boot . Sie mögen dort mit eintragen ( mit Guide ) dann wissen die Bescheid :q.

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Allrounder dhk (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

achso mit Guide, der du dann bist, kostet uns das ja das selbe wenn ich mich da bei euch richtig durchgelesen habe  . Du weist aber das wir den ganzen Tag los wollen oder? Ab wie viel Uhr kann man das Boot denn haben? Wenn der Fisch nicht beißt schwimme ich runter und hole ihn hoch xD.

Bist du morgen im Laden? Werde so um 16 Uhr anrufen denke ich.

MfG

Dennis


Achso ich klaue mir mal dein Logo und lege es auf meinen RootServer damit es nicht wegkommt.


----------



## todes.timo (13. März 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

war gestern zwischen 8 - 18m unterwegs, aber ne glatte Nullnummer, auch die anderen hatten nichts


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. März 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin,


todes.timo schrieb:


> war gestern zwischen 8 - 18m unterwegs, aber ne glatte Nullnummer, auch die anderen hatten nichts



naja da hab andere Info´s aus Neustadt. War zwar nicht viel was raus gekommen ist aber ein paar Dorsche wurden schon gefangen neben 2 Mefo´s beim schleppen (+ div. Nachläufer ) in 5-8 m Wassertiefe . Aus Travemünde würden mir sogar 2 Lachsfänge gemeldet. Die Info´s hab ich von Leuten die mich nie nicht anschwindeln würden ( haben Angst vor meiner Frau und den Hunden :q )

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Onkel Frank (14. März 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> 
> naja da hab andere Info´s aus Neustadt. War zwar nicht viel was raus gekommen ist aber ein paar Dorsche wurden schon gefangen neben 2 Mefo´s beim schleppen (+ div. Nachläufer ) in 5-8 m Wassertiefe . Aus Travemünde würden mir sogar 2 Lachsfänge gemeldet. Die Info´s hab ich von Leuten die mich nie nicht anschwindeln würden ( haben Angst vor meiner Frau und den Hunden :q )
> ...


 
Moin Micha , 
Und haste was von diversen Heringsfängen gehört ? Oder isses noch etwas zu früh ? Wollen allerdings auch erst im April hochkommen , nen Kumpel auf Hering und ich werd mich mal auf MeFo versuchen .


----------



## Salora (14. März 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Heringsschwärme sind vereinzelt zu finden, dieses Echo ist von gestern vor Pelzerhaken. Es ist allerdings noch recht mühselig Fisch zu finden. Ich war gestern mit der Prof. von Travemünde aus in der ganzen Bucht unterwegs und die Schleppangler sind noch deutlich im Vorteil, haben zum Teil recht gut gefangen. Ich schätze mal in 2 - 3 Wochen sollte der Hering richtig gut in der Bucht zu fangen sein wenn das Wetter hält.


----------



## Svenno 02 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Salora schrieb:


> Heringsschwärme sind vereinzelt zu finden, dieses Echo ist von gestern vor Pelzerhaken. Es ist allerdings noch recht mühselig Fisch zu finden. Ich war gestern mit der Prof. von Travemünde aus in der ganzen Bucht unterwegs und die Schleppangler sind noch deutlich im Vorteil, haben zum Teil recht gut gefangen. Ich schätze mal in 2 - 3 Wochen sollte der Hering richtig gut in der Bucht zu fangen sein wenn das Wetter hält.




Das stimmt vor Travemünde sammeln sich auch schon die ersten Schwärme im tiefen Wasser 

Aber bisschen wärmer muss es auch noch für mich werden, um beim Schleppen Fanggarantie zu haben 

LG Svenno


----------



## frikadelle (17. März 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moinsen,
ab wann kann man denn ca. mit dem Beginn der Dorschzeit anfangen? Pi mal Daumen nur, damit ich schonmal weiß, wann es sich aus Hannover lohnt hoch zu kommen^^

lg


----------



## Astarod (17. März 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Die Wassertemperatur muß steigen,dann kommen sie auch näher ran,ich denke es dauert locker noch 2 Wochen bis das Wasser wärmer wird.


----------



## frikadelle (17. März 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

geplant ist es erst mitte bis ende mai bei uns. also sollte es ja ansich passen denke ich. hatte eben nochmal geschaut, wie es letztes jahr zu diesem zeitpunkt aussah und das schien ja recht gut gewesen zu sein^^


----------



## Astarod (17. März 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

im mai brauchst dir wohl keine sorgen mehr machen ob fisch inner bucht ist


----------



## frikadelle (17. März 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

super  passt dann ja mit urlaub von nem kollegen^^


----------



## Zoidberg (17. März 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> ... (+ div. Nachläufer ) in 5-8 m Wassertiefe ...



wie merkt man denn nachläufer in dieser tiefe?



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> ...Die Info´s hab ich von Leuten die mich nie nicht anschwindeln würden...



doppelte verneinung, also doch geschwindelt?

nur spaß, micha!

@frikadelle:

mitte mai wirds schon passen. dann haben die dorsche auch wieder fleisch auf den rippen. herbst und winter ist eindeutiger die bessere zeit, aber um den mai herum kann man auch gute fänge in der n. bucht machen. die fische die man fängt, sind allerdings kleiner als zum ende des jahres. selten ein dorsch ü 60. dafür ist aber der h.hecht da, und die mefos sind alle blank. und da wären noch heringe und wittlinge, die zu dieser zeit gut beißen.

greetz
robert


----------



## frikadelle (17. März 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

wird wohl nicht das einzige mal in diesem jahr sein^^ herbst müsste ich nur schauen, da ich dort meine bachelorarbeit schreibe. aber das ja noch etwas hin^^


----------



## forelle4711 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Also wir wollten kommendes wochenende mit boot nach grömitz bzw. bliesdorf. momentan ist wahrscheinlich schleppen die erfolgreichere methode, oder? Bei welcher wassertiefe stehen denn die dorsche? bisschen hering könnte ja vllt auch drin sein.
Grüße


----------



## ramon vega (19. März 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bin auch erst nächste woche da ,werde am pelzerhacken mein glück versuchen. Und wenn dort nichts geht ,muss ich es mal auf Mefo versuchen. Auf den Hering müssen wir wohl noch warten. oder es kommen nach dem we. neue Meldungen rein . 

Wäre natürlich klasse , wenn der hering langsam kommt


----------



## Svenno 02 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



forelle4711 schrieb:


> Also wir wollten kommendes wochenende mit boot nach grömitz bzw. bliesdorf. momentan ist wahrscheinlich schleppen die erfolgreichere methode, oder? Bei welcher wassertiefe stehen denn die dorsche? bisschen hering könnte ja vllt auch drin sein.
> Grüße



Schleppen ist schon effektiver, man kann mehr Strecke machen.
Was auch gut ist, das Blinkern vom Boot, da du endlich die tiefen Bereiche erreichst
Dorsche kleben immer noch am Grund, wo genau, weiß ich 
leider nicht, nach anderen Bootskollegen aus Timmendorfer Strand bei 6-8 m.

LG Svenno


----------



## Ayla (22. März 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

auch ich werde Sa.  draußen sein .Hab keine Lust auf
Magerbutt in der Brandung .Irgendwo werden wohl ein 
paar Dorsche zu finden sein .Hauptsache nicht Schneider.
Werde erstmal im Tiefen suchen.Glaube nicht,das sie schon
bei 8-10 m stehen.

Ayla#h


----------



## nachläufer (24. März 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen, 

bis nächste Woche für 2 Tage mit nem Kleinboot draussen und wollte wissen wie z.Z aussieht?
Wollte gerne mit Naturköder auf Platte und Dorsch und nebenbei nen bißchen Pilken! Was meint ihr geht da was oder besser schleppen. 
Ach ja, derzeitige Wassertiefe fürs pilken,schleppen wäre interessant!
Vielen Dank im Voraus!#h


----------



## ramon vega (27. März 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ! 

Bind endlich wieder am Land, war ein schöner Frühlings Sonntag .  Sonne ruhige See , und raus mit dem Boot. 
Haben von 7:40 bis 16:45 meist an der "Gelben" tonne geangelt oder weiter bis 20 m tiefe . Und dort haben wir etwas Fisch gefunden....

6 Dorsche Untermaßig
2 Dorsche 45 u. 41
2 Flundern


----------



## dorschhunter9 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen,

wart ihr die tage vor neustadt draußen, oder wisst ihr was so geht?
wollte zum scleppen hochfahren in 1er woche...
meint ihr das lohnt sich, so bei 10m zu schleppen oder eher noch warten...

danke für eure antworten..


----------



## ramon vega (31. März 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



dorschhunter9 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> wart ihr die tage vor neustadt draußen, oder wisst ihr was so geht?
> wollte zum scleppen hochfahren in 1er woche...
> ...




Ich denke das es langsam los geht. Wir waren am we. eigentlich zufrieden mit unserem Fang.Ich würde auf jeden fall Naturköder mitnehmen. Damit haben wir alle Fische gefangen


----------



## offense80 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Waren Dienstag vor Neustadt unterwegs. Schleppen, Pilken, Naturköder.....nichts ging. Es waren vereinzelt Fische zu erkennen, aber in beißlaune sind sie noch nicht. Haben Tiefen von 3,6 Meter bis 25 Meter angefahren. Die meiste Anzeige hatten wir ab Tiefen von 20 Metern, da allerdings in Schichten zwischen 5 und 10 Metern.


----------



## ramon vega (31. März 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



offense80 schrieb:


> Waren Dienstag vor Neustadt unterwegs. Schleppen, Pilken, Naturköder.....nichts ging. Es waren vereinzelt Fische zu erkennen, aber in beißlaune sind sie noch nicht. Haben Tiefen von 3,6 Meter bis 25 Meter angefahren. Die meiste Anzeige hatten wir ab Tiefen von 20 Metern, da allerdings in Schichten zwischen 5 und 10 Metern.




Unsere Fische haben wir in 20 m tiefe gefangen , und es war Sau schwer die Fische zu finden#6


----------



## maki1980 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte gerade für den 23.04 bei Martin ein Boot mieten aber Leider bereits alle Reserviert.
Von daher, wenn einer von Euch für den 23.04 ein Boot reserviert hat und diese Reservierung nicht wahrnehmen kann... Bitte Info an Mich

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Timo1507 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin liebe Angelgemeinde...

ich war am letzten Sonntag in der Neustädter Bucht unterwegs- grobe Richtung Pelzerhaken und ich muss sagen
es geht langsam wieder los....!!!
8 Dorsche zwischen 50 und 80cm in 10-12m Wassertiefe mit tieflaufendem Wobbler beim Freihandschleppen überlistet.:q
Angelzeit 10-14Uhr
Wetter: erst Ententeich mit kurzeitigem Nebel dann leicht  
zunehmender Wind mit Kappelwelle.

Alles in allem der erste gelungende Angeltag in diesem Jahr.


----------



## fish4fun (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Ihr Nordlichter,

dürfte ich mal bitte ein Anliegen äußern? Ich mach es einfach.#d

Die letzte Juli- und die erste Augustwoche bin ich mit Frau  und Kind in Grömitz im Urlaub. Dort werde ich mich abends dann ganz gerne mal auf die Seebrücke setzen und Wattwürmer baden. Das sollte ja nun kein Problem sein, so wie ich gelesen habe dürfte der ein oder andere Plattfisch mit etwas mehr Glück auch Dorsch beißen. Wenn Ihr natürlich Geheimtipps habt, nehme ich die Info auch gerne an (will ja nicht der Depp der Brücke sein).

Nun aber zu meinem Anliegen!#h

Es gibt dort ja auch recht günstig Boote zu mieten bzw. hat ja ein Boardie eins im Wasser liegen. Das würde mich schon mal reizen, so ein oder zwei mal in den zwei Wochen, so vom Boot aus auf der Ostsee zu angeln. Nur alleine auf eigene Faust mag ich das nicht.#t

Wenn sich hier also jemand aus der Gegend oder zu dieser Zeit dort im Urlaub finden lässt, der das nicht zum ersten mal macht, wäre das klasse. Ich möchte hier nix geschenkt, die Boote sind ja bezahlbar.

Wenn also jemand Zeit und Lust hat, bitte hier oder per PN, eine Info an mich. Wie und wann kann man ja dann noch später festlegen, wenn überhaupt.

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps!

Viele Grüße aus Oberfranken


----------



## frikadelle (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin moin,
werde am 14.4 mal wieder rausfahren mit einem kollegen. boot ist gemietet und jetzt muss nur noch das wetter stimmen. hat hier jemand vlt ein paar gps daten zu hand, um zwei anfängern ein paar markante stellen zu nennen? 

lg
atze


----------



## pionier2511 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo bin am sonntag den 10. mit 2 kumpels in der Bucht unterwegs ( das erste mal ) und wollte mal fragen was denn im moment so für köder gehen Naturköder oder Kunstköder .
Gefangen werden soll Dorsch und evtl Meerforelle es kann aber auch Hering oder Platte sein .

Egal aber fangen möchte ich schon etwas , kann mir jemand helfen ?


----------



## Svenno 02 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



pionier2511 schrieb:


> Hallo bin am sonntag den 10. mit 2 kumpels in der Bucht unterwegs ( das erste mal ) und wollte mal fragen was denn im moment so für köder gehen Naturköder oder Kunstköder .
> Gefangen werden soll Dorsch und evtl Meerforelle es kann aber auch Hering oder Platte sein .
> 
> Egal aber fangen möchte ich schon etwas , kann mir jemand helfen ?



Es ist immer wieder das Selbe.

Nimm dir nen Wobbler, der um die 4 m taucht oder am 
Besten gleich mehrere , mit denen du Tiefen von 3-11 m abdeckst und dann schleppst du. Solltest du an einer Stelle/Strecke mehrere Dorsche in kürzester Zeit haben, drehst du um und pilkst dort ne Runde.

Hering ist wie schon auf den vorherigen Seiten geschrieben worden ist im Hafen und kann da gefangen werden.
Meerforelle bekommst du als Beifang beim Schleppen im ufernahen Bereich.
Oder du verlegst dein Boot bei Blauen Abel(Sierksdorf) und blinkerst. Wassertiefe sollte da bei 3-5 m liegen.
Und bei Platten , na ja viele die hier mit Naturköder berichtet haben, fangen auch nicht gerade so gut 

LG Svenno


----------



## Buxte (8. April 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Maxe-HH und ich waren vor ca. 5 Wochen auch das erste mal draussen,
was soll ich sagen?? War sehr schwierig, denn wir hatten nicht mal wirklich Erfahrung beim Schleppen,  ist halt doch viel Wasser und viele verschiedene Tiefen( @ Maxe 70cm#h)
Wir konnten damals nichts fangen, deshalb haben wir uns diesmal( am 13.4.) einen vom Fach ins Boot geholt.

Das Wetter war übrigens auch sehr bescheiden für die ersten Versuche, da war kein Konzentriertes fischen möglich|rolleyes
http://www.vidup.de/v/hetdB/

Gruß Dominic


----------



## offense80 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wie sieht es denn mittlerweile mit dem Hering in Neustadt aus? Wie sind die Fänge in den letzten Tagen??


----------



## djoerni (12. April 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

im Hafen ging Sonntag nix. Hatte beim ersten Wurf 2 Stück. Danach nichts mehr. Vom Boot soll es wohl teilweise besser laufen.


----------



## larsgerkens (12. April 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mensch joerni von dir hätte ich ja mehr silberlinge erwartet  ...
bin ostern wahrscheinlich mal wieder in der heimat um das erste mal dies jahr auf mefo anzugreifen, also falls du auch da sein solltest, könnte man sich ja eventuell auf ne runde fischen treffen!
gruß


----------



## djoerni (12. April 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

werde wohl zu und über ostern in heiligenhafen sein. also mach meldung! kann losgehen!


----------



## frikadelle (12. April 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Da ich gestern mit einem Kollegen in Neustadt war, will ich euch kurz davon berichten:
Bereits um 0430 sind wir aus der Nähe von Nienburg los gefahen und waren bereits um 0630 in Neustadt. Um die Zeit bis zur Abfahrt um zu kriegen, würde kurz bei der goldenen Möwe gehalten, um noch was zu futtern. Ab 0730 war Kai bereits im Shop und wir klärten noch fix die ganzen Formalitäten und kaufen Wattis plus 2 Wobbler. Im Hafen haben wir noch eine kurze Einweisung über das GPS und Echolot bekommen und 0815 konnten wir endlich los heizen^^ 
Bei besten Wetter ging es zunächst Richtung Sierksdorf um dort zu schleppen. Wir machten 3 Ruten fertig und verwendeten Wobbler mit einer Tauchtiefe von 6 und 9m. Zunächst fischten wir in Tiefen von 7-8m, aber da dort kein einziger Biss erfolgte, gingen wir in die Regionen 12-16m über (glaube ich^^). Diese Unterfangung gaben wir allerdings nach 1,30 Std auf, da nicht ein Biss zu verzeichnen war. Wir entschlossen uns deshalb, dass wir Richtung Ansteuerungstonne fuhren. Angeln rein und los ging es. Da wir mit dem GPS Gerät nicht zurecht kamen (konnten irgendwie keine Koordinaten eingeben, da ich von Svenno erhielt), habe ich fix für mein HTC Magic ein App runtergeladen. Das stellte sich allerdings als Fehler heraus, da mein Handy kurze Zeit später durch eine Unachtsamkeit in einer Pfütze im Boot landete und seitdem nicht mehr funktioniert #q#q#q 
Von da an war der Tag für mich erstmal gelaufen, da mein Handy im Eimer war -.- Im Anschluss versuchten wir unser Glück etwas vor der Tonne in 8-9m Tiefe. Neben Pilkern wurden auch Gummifische und Wattis verwendet. Bisse= Fehlanzeige. Selbiges Bild war an der Ansteuertonne. Auch hier keine Bisse. Da es bereits 12 Uhr war und wir nicht einen einzigen Biss bekamen, fuhren wir weiter Richtung Rettin. Wir entschieden uns bei Signalen vom Echolot einfach mal zu halten und unser Glück zu versuchen. Bei 10m wurden wir fündig und konnten ein paar wenige Heringe verhaften :vik: Naja nicht viel aber besser als nichts. Ein schöner Dorsch biss an dieser Stelle bei mir auf mein Heringsvorfach, der allerdings verloren ging :c Hat sich zumindest gut angefühlt, mal wieder nen Dorsch an der Angel zu haben. Wir suchten anschließend Tiefen von 9m oder mehr auf. Selten haben wir es in den tiefen Regionen probiert. Vlt hätte es dort besser geklappt. Unsere ertragreichste Stelle befand sich an dem großen Waldstück, welches nordöstlich von Altenbek ist. Hier konnten wir noch ein paar Dorsche und Heringe verhaften. Zum Abschluss fing ich noch eine Flunder in 8m Tiefe in Höhe des Turms bei Pelzerhaken.
Insgesamt konnten wir nur 6 Dorsche landen, von denen einer auf Wattwurm, 2 auf einen schwarzen Jig und 3 auf Heringsvorfach bissen. Dazu gesellten sich rund 15 Heringe und 1 Flunder. Nicht wirklich viel aber immerhin etwas^^ Wenn die Fänge wieder besser werden, kommen wir wieder  Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht und das Wetter war klasse


----------



## Svenno 02 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Erstmal Petri Heil! 6 Dorsche, das geht doch schonmal

Wie groß waren sie denn?

Das mit deinem Handy tut mir leid, ich hoffe, es lässt sich da noch etwas machen
Und das das GPS nicht so funktionierte wie es sollte, ist auch doof, aber nächstes Mal. 
Danke für deinen Bericht!

LG Svenno


----------



## frikadelle (12. April 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gemessen haben wir sie leider nicht. Der größte könnte aber an die 50 ran gekommen sein. Die anderen hatten die 40er Grenze gerade erreicht. Bei besseren Bedingungen wäre die Hälfte wahrscheinlich wieder schwimmen gegangen. Kai meinte auch vor der Abfahrt zu uns, dass die momentanen Fänge bei 3-8 Dorschen pro Person liegen. 
Ich muss mir demnächst auch mal erklären lassen, wie man ne Flunder vernünftig ausnimmt und verarbeitet, denn irgendwie ist da so gut wie nix bei übrig geblieben  Wobei ich um 2330 auch keine große Lust mehr hatte, darüber nachzudenken, wie viel ich wegschneiden muss^^
Achja:
Wir waren später noch im Hafen angeln. Wir selber haben nur einen Hering gefangen, jedoch die Leute neben uns einige mehr. Geangelt wurde direkt am Anleger von Kalle's Angelshop


----------



## Zacharias Zander (12. April 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir sind Freitag auch mitn Boot in Neustadt unterwegs, wir werden uns aber mehr den Mefos witmen...


----------



## Buxte (12. April 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Wir sind Freitag auch mitn Boot in Neustadt unterwegs, wir werden uns aber mehr den Mefos witmen...



Unsere Tour wurde auch auf Freitag verschoben, Heute+ Morgen können keine Boote raus.
Maxe-HH und ich haben das letzte Boot bekommen, ich denke  es wird voll:vik:


----------



## offense80 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Klasse Bericht Frikadelle, vielen Dank dafür. Das mit dem Handy ist ja echt ärgerlich  . Aber nicht umsonst sagt man "Angeln ist ein teures Hobby" 
Ich hoffe die Fänge steigen jetzt langsam, damit wir alle mal so richtig Gas geben können.

Bis dahin

Petri Heil euch allen


----------



## frikadelle (14. April 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das mit dem Handy ist mehr als ärgerlich, aber wir versuchen das jetzt über die Haftpflicht vom Kollegen laufen zu lassen.
Was mir noch einfällt:
Ich hatte das komische Glück gehabt, einen Haufen Hänger zu kriegen. Die waren teilweise so stark, dass ich das halbe Boot gedreht habe  War glaube ich auf Höhe Altenbek bzw. Rettin. Wir sind später mal über die Stellen gefahren und das Echolot zeigte kleine abfallende Löcher im Boden an. Dummerweise muss ich beim Pilken immer genau in diese wohl reingekommen sein und musste immer wieder mit dicken Graskarpfen kämpfen  Obwohl der Kollege die selben Stellen angeworfen hat, bekam nur ich die Hänger


----------



## Zacharias Zander (15. April 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

N'abends....

Shez und ich waren heute mit dem Kleinboot unterwegs...
Eigentlich hatten wir es ja Mefos abgesehn, aber letzendlich lief der Dorsch bedeutend besser...
Wir haben 15 Dorsche bis knapp 70cm gefangen, kurz vorm Ende hab ich dann noch eine ca. 60er Mefo gefangen, die ich aber zurücksetzen musste, weil sie ein Absteiger war...

Hier mal die beiden dicksten Dorsche

Anhang anzeigen 159474


Morgen gibts dann noch einen ausführlichen Bericht mit mehr Fotos auf unserer Seite...

Gruss noch an Buxte und Maxe!!!:g:g:g


----------



## maxe-hh (15. April 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So, da unser Trip von Mittwoch auf den heutigen Tag verlegt wurde ich von Buxte um 5.30 abgeholt.
Mit ein wenig ungewissen Gefühl im Bauch wie der Trip nu wird und jeder Menge Vorfreude ging es Richtung Neustadt.
Beim Angeltreff angekommen  erstmal die Ruten aufgebaut wärend die Boote startklar gemacht wurden.
Um ca. 8 Uhr waren wir dann auf dem Wasser.
Nach ca. 20min erster Fischkontakt.
43cm, kein Riese aber der durfte dann als erster Schleppdorsch mit.
Nach ca. 2,5 Stunden  hatten wir auch schon 5 Dorsche an Bord
zwischen 65 und den besagten 43cm.
Nachdem wir also beim Schleppen erfolgreich waren entschlossen wir uns mal mit unserer Ladung Gummis die Dorsche zu verführen.
Nachdem am ersten Spot nix ging fuhren wir weiter Pelzerhaken, zur Untiefentonne.
Dort angekommen erwarteten uns schon etliche Boote.
Nach ca. 45min gummifischen ohne jeglichen Kontakt entschlossen wir uns weiter zu schleppen.
Um ca. 16.30 fuhren  wir in den Hafen. Insgesamt konnten wir 21 Dorsch fangen zwischen etwas unter 40 und 65cm.

Vielen Dank an Martin's Angeltreff für den super Service.

Gruss Max


----------



## Buxte (16. April 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dafür das das unsere zweite Tour überhaubt war, hat es rießigen Spass gebracht und Fisch gab es ja auch noch:vik:

Muss Max-HH nochmal korriegeren, es waren 22!|rolleyes

Auch nochmal ein Petri an Zacharias und Shez, dann habt ihr aber noch ganz schön reingehauen, also wir uns sahen, hattet ihr doch bisher erst einen oder?
Hatte dich an deinen Doppelkurbeln erkannt, meine auchmal sowas gelesen zu haben " ohne Doppelkurbel geht gar nicht mehr"#h

http://img30.*ih.us/img30/7550/dsc02606j.jpg

Die gehört eigentlich meiner Freundin und nun hat Stradic ein Lackschaden, hoffe sie sieht das nicht:g




[IMG=http://img862.*ih.us/img862/4139/dsc02602n.jpg][/IMG]


----------



## frikadelle (16. April 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja Mensch da habt ihr doch nen geilen Angeltag gehabt  Sauber freut mich zu lesen  Dann darf ja mein nächster Ausflug auch nicht mehr auf sich warten lassen :vik:


----------



## ka-jo (16. April 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin      war gestern im neustädter hafen  am kai von 8 -11uhr
            nix      
            von   16 -20 uhr ich nix andere haben ein paar                          gefangen ca 30 stk


----------



## Zacharias Zander (16. April 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Auch nochmal ein Petri  an Zacharias und Shez, dann habt ihr aber noch ganz schön reingehauen,  also wir uns sahen, hattet ihr doch bisher erst einen oder?
Hatte dich an deinen Doppelkurbeln erkannt, meine auchmal sowas gelesen zu haben " ohne Doppelkurbel geht gar nicht mehr"#h

Moinsen...:m

Jo, mittags hatten wir nur einen kleinen Dorsch im flachen Wasser beim schleppen, wir haben uns die ganze Zeit nur auf Mefos in max. 3 m tiefen Wasser konzentriert, aber die wollten nicht so recht... Als wir euch getroffen haben sind wir dann ins tiefe und da gings dann richtig rund, vor allem alle Fische auf Gummi (8cm Kopytos)!!! Danach halt noch einen 50er Dorsch und eine 60er Mefo beim schleppen im flachen Wasser, die ich aber zurück gesetzt habe...
Euch auch noch mal n dickes Petri!!!:g


----------



## ramon vega (16. April 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Erstmal Petri an die Fänger!!!!

Werde morgen mal mein Glück versuchen in der Bucht , aber wie ich lese geht es ja langsam mit den fängen... Würde gerne mal das Schleppen ausprobieren  , kann mir einer helfen und mir paar tips geben wie ich es mache . Habe morgen ein Leihboot vom Anglertreff . welche geschwindikeit
, Wobbler , Bremsen einstellung, wie weit hinterm Boot führen usw. Bin für jeden tip dankbar

MFG. Ramon


----------



## Axtwerfer (24. April 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Waren Karfreitag mit dem Boot draußen.

ca. 25 Dorsche bis 65 cm und einige Heringe. Pilker in Orangetönen brachte es.#6
Vormittags vor Pelzerhaken nähe Untiefentonne auf ca. 18 Meter zum Nachmittag auch auf 10-15 Meter.

Bei den anderen lief Schleppen auf 10 Meter mit 8 Meter-tief Rapallas auch ganz gut.

Schöner Tag, Windig aber dafür nur einen untermaßigen Dorsch.

Hoffe die Hornis kommen bald !


----------



## Lümmy (28. April 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gestern den ganzen Tag draußen gewesen... Beim schleppen vor Sierksdorf genau 4 Dorsche abgeschleppt, gute Größe#6 dann wurde der Wind zu stark u d wir mussten abbrechen. Dann gabs es nur noch Hering vorm Klinikum...Dorsche konnten wir dabei leider nicht mehr verhaften,egal mit welchen Pilkern... naja, war aber trotzdem ein schöner Tag auf dem Wasser#6


----------



## Zacharias Zander (28. April 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir hatten Montag 15 Dorsche und eine fette 4,5kg Meerforelle zu zweit beim Schleppen.


----------



## offense80 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri zu den Fängen!! Es geht also wieder bergauf mit dem Dorsch #6


----------



## Lümmy (28. April 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Wir hatten Montag 15 Dorsche und eine fette 4,5kg Meerforelle zu zweit beim Schleppen.



Deinen Bericht auf FB hatte ich gelesen und war voller Vorfreude...war dann ja aberleider nicht so prall...#c. Dir aber Petra zu der fetten Forelle#6


----------



## Zacharias Zander (29. April 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Lümmy schrieb:


> Deinen Bericht auf FB hatte ich gelesen und war voller Vorfreude...war dann ja aberleider nicht so prall...#c. Dir aber Petra zu der fetten Forelle#6



Bitte?


----------



## offense80 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Klasse Bericht, hab ihn mir gerade durchgelesen. Und was Lümmy wohl meint (denke zumindest ich) ist, das er den Bericht auch klasse fand, dann selber los war auf Grund des Berichtes, und das es bei ihm wohl nicht so doll lief..... (korrigiere mich wenn es anders sein sollte Lümmy)


----------



## Lümmy (29. April 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hab ich mich so missverständlich ausgedrückt??#c naja, jedenfalls meinte ich es genau so wie mein verposter schon schrieb... Und Petra kommt von der autokorrektur vom iPad |uhoh: und sollte eigentlich Petri werden...


----------



## Zacharias Zander (29. April 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja ok, alles gut... Danke Jungs !!!#h
Ja das ist immer sone Sache, zur Zeit läuft der Dorsch halt echt gut, aber sone Forelle fängt man halt nicht oft...Und wenn der Wind nicht mitspielt ist man machtlos...


----------



## cozmo (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Fahre Montag mit dem kleinboot von Neustadt raus.... was geht in der region so zur Zeit??


----------



## Ayla (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,
war am 7.05.2011 In der Neustädter Bucht los.
War ein Krampf die Fische zu finden .Hatte 7 Dorsche von
7.00-13.00 . Nur einer von ca. 60cm,der Rest knapp über 40.
Morgens 2 Stk mit Wobbler ,dann hab ich sie im tieferen
Wasser gesucht und nicht gefunden (wie auch einige andere
Boote mit denen ich gesprochen habe ).Hab einige gute Stellen
zw. Neustadt und Niendorf abgesucht.
Hatte einen beim Pilken auf Twister .Dann noch mal mit
Wobbler am Ufer (7m Wassertiefe)den Rest gefangen.
Es war allerdings wegen des NO 3-4 Windes schwierig
zu schleppen.In der Brandung lief es die letzten Wochen
besser mit den Dorschen.

Ayla#h


----------



## Lümmy (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Vor Sierksdorf gerade 7 Hornins abgeschleppt...Alles vernünftige Größen:m


----------



## ramon vega (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri zu deinen Hornis..... 

Ich bin Sa. in der bucht schön zu hören das schon paar da sind will es nämlich auch auf hornis versuchen


----------



## Lümmy (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke...sollte kein Problem sein.hab auch von Fängen in Timmendorf und Heiligenhafen gehört...scheint also voll da zu sein:m


----------



## ramon vega (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Darf ich fragen mit was du sie gefangen hast???


----------



## Lümmy (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



ramon vega schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen mit was du sie gefangen hast???



Klar,ist ja kein Geheimnis heringsfetzen hinterm spiro hat's gebracht. Hab erst ne halbe Stunde geblinkert und hab keinen biss bekommen....dann umgebaut und es lief#6


----------



## ramon vega (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Alles klar vielen dank...
Morgen geht es endlich los....


----------



## cozmo (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Guckst du hier.. das nenn ich einen Hornfiske... auch aus der Neustädter Bucht!!


----------



## cozmo (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

84 cm|bla:


----------



## bacalao (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hola ramon
cuentame que tal la pesca en neu stadt buch has pescado bastantes bacalaos y en que profundidad


----------



## Lümmy (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



bacalao schrieb:


> Hola ramon
> cuentame que tal la pesca en neu stadt buch has pescado bastantes bacalaos y en que profundidad



|kopfkrat Büdde wat? Ich bin raus !! ;+


----------



## jannisO (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



bacalao schrieb:


> Hola ramon
> cuentame que tal la pesca en neu stadt buch has pescado bastantes bacalaos y en que profundidad




wie jetzt |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ich glaube er fragt irgentwas mit dorsch watt da läuft und so und wie tief 
Das ist spanisch.


----------



## offense80 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



bacalao schrieb:


> Hola ramon
> cuentame que tal la pesca en neu stadt buch has pescado bastantes bacalaos y en que profundidad




Google Übersetzung:

Hallo ramon
 Sag mir, dass diese Fischerei buch neu stadt viele Kabeljau hat und wie tief


----------



## ramon vega (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hi Jungs ich glaube der meint mich mit ramon.... Er denkt wohl ich bin spanier . Doch ich bin keiner|bla: aber du hast es ja jetzt übersätzt....


----------



## ramon vega (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Lümmy schrieb:


> Danke...sollte kein Problem sein.hab auch von Fängen in Timmendorf und Heiligenhafen gehört...scheint also voll da zu sein:m





Hi hatte etwas erfolg 6 Hornis und ein 50 dorsch
Die hornis auf blinker und seide.... echt klasse ohne drilling . kein fehlbiss


----------



## Lümmy (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



ramon vega schrieb:


> Hi hatte etwas erfolg 6 Hornis und ein 50 dorsch
> Die hornis auf blinker und seide.... echt klasse ohne drilling . kein fehlbiss



Na siehste, dann hat ja alles geklappt, petri#6


----------



## Silverstar (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bin am 2.6. mit Kalles Mietboot unterwegs, ist auch einer von euch da?


----------



## ramon vega (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Silverstar schrieb:


> Bin am 2.6. mit Kalles Mietboot unterwegs, ist auch einer von euch da?




Ich bin Vaddi tag unterwegs mit einen boot vom Anglertreff
Werde es mal wieder auf hornis morgens versuchen
:vik:


----------



## sepppl (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,
wir waren am Samstag zu zweit draußen. Zielfisch Dorsch, bitte keine Hornhechte. Nach ewigkeiten des absuchens per echolot zwischen neustadt und pelzerhaken, dann die erkenntnis- es wird ein schwerer tag...
haben trotz aktiver angelei bis zum nachmittag lediglich 6 dorsch zwischen 45-65 cm gefangen...
letzets jahr zu dieser zeit hat man sich dumm und dämlich gefangen, das echolot war teilweise schwarz... bin gespannt wie die nächsten wochen sich entwickeln werden...


----------



## Raubfischjäger (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir (mein Vater und ich) waren Donnerstag, Freitag und Samstag auch mit unserer "Laksos" auf See. Es sollte hauptsächlich auf Dorsch gehen.

Donnerstag, 19.05:

Nachdem wir vormittags noch unseren Ködervorrat beim Angeltreff aufgestockt hatten, ging es dann wenig später raus aufs Wasser.
Vor Sierksdorf probierten wir es als erstes. Der Himmel war bewölkt, mit einigen wenigen Lücken, es herrschte leichte, kabbelige See (welche sich aber weiter beruhigte) und ein schwacher Wind, der im Tagesverlauf immer weiter abflaute. Zum Einsatz kamen Gummifische mit Bleikopfgewichten von 40-60 Gramm, sowie kleine Pilker um 50 Gramm, jeweils ohne Beifänger.
Doch egal, in welcher Tiefe, welcher Köderfarbe und -führung wir fischten, es wollte einfach kein Fisch beißen. Nachdem wir sämtliche Tiefenbereiche von 3-16 m erfolglos abgesucht hatten, machte sich bei uns nach dem anfänglichen Optimismus zunehmend Ernüchterung breit.
Da die Dorsche anscheinend nicht in Beißlaune waren, wollten wir wenigstens noch versuchen, ein paar Hornis zum Biss zu überreden. Beim Versuch blieb es dann auch. Egal, welche Blinker wir einsetzten, nicht einen einzigen Biss konnten wir verzeichnen!
Also beschlossen wir, es an der Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken zu versuchen, welche wir dann auch mit unserem Boot recht zügig erreichten.
Doch auch hier das gleiche Spiel: Kein Biss, weder beim Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Dorsch, noch beim Blinkern auf Hornis#d.
Auch beim Schleppen auf dem Heimweg am späten Nachmittag Richtung Neustadt tat sich bis auf einen kräftigeren Anfasser, der leider nicht hängen blieb, nichts mehr.

Freitag, 20.05:

Nachdem wir am vorigen Tag Schneider geblieben waren, ging es Freitag Vormittag mit entsprechend niedrigen Erwartungen aufs spiegelglatte Wasser. Der Wind war äußerst schwach, der Himmel schwach bewölkt mit sonnigen Abschnitten, lediglich etwas Drift war vorhanden. Da wir Donnerstag unweit der Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken wenigstens einen Biss beim Schleppangeln verzeichnen konnten, ging es nun direkt zur Untiefentonne, wo wir es wieder mit Gummifischen versuchten. Außer 2 Anfassern von vermutlich kleinen Dorschen, die beide nicht hingen, ging wieder nichts, ebenso blieben wir beim Blinkern erfolglos.
Vielleicht waren die Dorsche ja eher im tieferen Wasser weiter draußen zu finden. Auf der Seekarte fanden wir dann einen vielversprechenden Bereich, in dem wir es zwischen 19 und 21 Metern Tiefe probieren wollten. Bei der Anfahrt sahen wir dort auch mehrere Angelboote dort fischen, womit wir uns in der Entscheidung, dort rauszufahren bestätigt sahen und wir hatten die Hoffnung, dass wir nun endlich Bisse bekommen würden.
Die Bisse kamen. Und wie! Nach einiger Zeit hatten wir 17 Dorsche von 40-58cm an Bord (2 untermaßige durften wieder schwimmen) und es wurde doch noch ein erfolgreicher Angeltag. Lediglich als der Wind nachmittags komplett einschlief und keine Drift mehr vorhanden war, blieben die Bisse aus. Auffallend jedoch war auch an diesem Tag wieder: Beim Blinkern auf Hornhecht, egal in welcher Tiefe, waren Bisse Fehlanzeige! Als auf dem Echolot einige Heringsschwärme zu sehen waren, versuchte ich es mit einem Heringspaternoster. Doch ich konnte keinen einzigen Hering erwischen|kopfkrat...
Am frühen Abend ging es dann gut gelaunt Richtung Hafen.

Samstag, 21.05:

Ein strahlend blauer Himmel begrüßte uns an diesem Tag, der Wind hatte im Vergleich zu Freitag etwas aufgefrischt und die See war wieder etwas bewegter. Die Drift war sehr ordentlich, weshalb wir mit den Bleikopfgewichten der Gummifische etwas hochgehen mussten.
Unseren ersten Angelversuch starteten wir in dem Bereich, in dem wir am Freitag so gute Erfolge verbuchen konnten.
Doch die Dorsche waren scheinbar weiter gezogen, wir hatten keinen einzigen Biss an unseren Ködern.
Vielleicht waren die Fische ja noch tiefer? Wir beschlossen, es noch weiter im tiefen zu Versuchen und fuhren noch etwas weiter raus. Doch auch hier gab es keinen Fisch. Zumindest keinen, der sich für unsere Köder interessierte...
Da am späten Nachmittag noch mit der Familie gemeinsam gegrillt werden sollte, blieb uns zum Angeln nicht mehr allzuviel Zeit, weshalb wir beschlossen, noch einmal zurück in den anfangs angesteuerten Bereich zu fahren und dort einen letzten Versuch zu unternehmen.
Doch auf halber Strecke entdeckten wir auf dem Echolot einige interessante Echos, sodass wir spontan anhielten und unsere Köder zu Wasser ließen.
Volltreffer!:vik:
Sofort beim ersten Absinken des Köders stellten sich an unseren Ruten Bisse ein, und die ersten zwei guten Dorsche kamen an Bord. Nichts, aber auch gar nichts hatte auf diese Stelle mitten im Nichts hingedeutet. Keine markanten Strukturen am Gewässergrund, auch keine sonstigen interessanten Merkmale auf der Seekarte. Leider blieb es bei meinem Vater bei dem einen guten Dorsch, weitere Bisse blieben nicht hängen. Ich konnte in der Folge noch drei weitere Dorsche von 42-55cm fangen, sodass wir am Ende des Tages nach sehr langer Suche mit 5 Dorschen (1 untermaßiger durfte übrigens wieder schwimmen) doch nicht Schneider geblieben sind und zufrieden in den Hafen fuhren.

Fazit:

Das Dorschangeln hat sich in der gesamten Zeit als nicht gerade einfach herausgestellt.
Man musste die Fische mit viel Ausdauer suchen, an einem Tag blieben wir auch ganz ohne Fisch. Zudem waren die Bisse zum Teil extrem vorsichtig.
Aber was bitte war mit den Hornis und den Heringen los?|bigeyes
Nach den Berichten hier im Board hatte ich zumindest mit einigen Bissen gerechnet. Dass jedoch in beiden Fällen an allen drei Angeltagen nicht ein einziger Biss zu verzeichnen war, hatte ich so nicht erwartet.
Insgesamt waren es aber doch drei sehr schöne Angeltage. Es war schön, mal wieder auf dem Wasser gewesen zu sein und vor allem die Fänge am Freitag waren super.
Ich wünsch euch noch viel Petri Heil in der Bucht!|wavey:

Hier hab ich noch ein paar Bilder von Freitag für Euch:


----------



## Raubfischjäger (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Und hier die letzten 3 Bilder:


----------



## jannisO (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

gemeinsam mit meinem Bruder dem Anfänger |uhoh: war auch ich am Samstag wieder vor Ort. bis etwa 12 Uhr war es schwierig an Fisch zu kommen. im wahrsten Sinne war es mehr als Ententeich. noch dazu die vielen Netze. so viele sah ich vorher noch nie #d als der Wind sich leicht aufmachte ging aber auch der Schleppdorsch. wir fingen von 45 bis 68 cm und waren so zufrieden das wir unser Boot um 16 Uhr wieder zurück gaben. dazu fing mein Bruder |uhoh: ne Mefo und meine Person ein Horni. war mein Erster, hab vorher noch nie auf sie gefischt. Köder war bei uns beiden Deep Tail Dancer bei 10 bis 12 Meter.

eigentlich wollten wir an diesen Tag auch schon Morgens um 5 raus. das Boot konnten wir am Freitag schon haben. dies wurde jedoch nichts da wir versumpften in einer Kneipe :q:q
Auch fragten wir am zuständigen Revier ob wir nicht für drei Stunden ein Bett haben könnten. die Polizei vor Ort war jedoch nicht sehr kooperativ und verneinte dies. ob wir noch zu nüchtern waren |kopfkrat also wir hätten geholfen  

abgesehen von meinem Kopf war der Samstag jedoch super


----------



## dorschhunter9 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Leute,

wie sieht es zur Zeit aus? War jemand in den letzten Tagen draußen? Ich meine vor Neustadt?

Habt ihr geschleppt oder wie habt ihr gefangen.

Bin über jede Info dankbar! Soll morgen los gehen...



Bis dann


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin,

dann werde ich doch heute mal meine negativen Erfahrungen mitteilen...

Wir haben vor gut 6 Monaten über Martin (Angeltreff) den Kutter gebucht. Am Donnerstag sind wir bereits in Neustadt angereist und haben uns ein super Häuschen gemietet. Freitag wollten wir zu zweit mit einem Kleinboot vom Angeltreff raus, haben das aber wegen des starken Windes abgesagt. Samstag sollte dann die Tour mit dem Kutter losgehen. Wie gesagt, SOLLTE...Denn manchmal kommt es anders als man denkt. Am Freitag gegen 18.30 Uhr rief mich der Eigner vom Kutter - Herr V. - an. Wir könnten am Samstag nicht raus wegen des Windes. Ich war zu dem Zeitpunkt online und sagte, der DWD würde nur eine 4-5, abnehmend melden. Er berief sich auf windfinder.com mit angegebenen 5 aus SW. Windfinder war laut seiner Aussage der zuverlässigste Wetterbericht und nur der zählt. Ich sagte ok, wir warten Samstag morgen mal ab. Er wollte mich anrufen, tat es dann aber leider nicht. Also rief ich ihn an. Denn Samstag meldete windfinder nur noch eine 3-4 aus SW. Da war dann aber DWD für Herrn V. entscheidend. Denn der DWD meldete weiterhin eine 4-5. Das war laut Herrn V. zuviel. Wir könnten aber mit 2 Kleinbooten raus??? Mit dem Kutter wegen zu viel Wind nicht, aber mit 5 PS Booten? Ich verneinte, denn ich war der einzige mit Bootserfahrung in unserer Crew. Und bei dem (angekündigten) Wind war das Risiko zu groß. Also verabredeten wir uns mit Herrn V. für ein weiteres Telefonat gegen Mittag, um die Wetterentwicklung abzuwarte. Er war aber nicht erreichbar. Gegen 11.00 Uhr fuhren wir nach Neustadt zum Hafen. Der Kutter war nicht da! Er war nämlich den ganzen Tag mit Herrn V. als Shuttle zwischen der Stadt und Ancora Marine unterwegs. Dort war eine Messe! Es stand ein großes Schild, also war das ganze geplant und alleine das war der Grund für die Absage!!!Herr V. hat uns ganz frech angelogen. Wir sind teilweise aus dem Münsterland angereist, haben 400.- Euro für das Häuschen bezahlt und der Kerl lügt uns an. Kann man nicht bei der Wahrheit bleiben? Kann man nicht vorher anrufen und das ganze dann schon auf Kleinboote umbuchen? Ich hätte das erwartet.

Mein DANK geht aber dann an Martin vom Angeltreff. Er hat uns dann 2 Kleinboote zur Verfügung gestellt und unser Problem mit mangelnder Erfahrung mit einem Guide ausgeglichen! Nochmals vielen Dank! So war es dann doch noch ein geiler Tag auf dem Wasser. *Der Angeltreff hat mit der Absage des Kutters nichts zu tun,* das möchte ich noch einmal deutlich hervorheben!!! Achja, der Wind wehte mit einer guten 3 aus SW...


----------



## offense80 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Puh, das ist ja echt heftig. Ich hoffe deinen Bericht werden hier etliche Leute lesen, damit sie wissen worauf sie sich einlassen. Und veilleicht kommt ja auch dem Herrn V. dieses zu Ohren und er gibt mal ne Stellungnahme dazu ab.


----------



## Patzak (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das ist eine riesen große Frechheit.... Bin so froh, ein eigenes Boot zu besitzen und alles selber zu bestimmen.
Was wurde denn gefangen und in Welcher Tiefe?
Werde morgen früh, je nach Wind mein Boot Wässern und mich zum ersten mal dieses Jahr dem Fisch nähern.


----------



## Patzak (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So bei fast 0 Wind heute Morgen, Boot gewässert und ca. 1,5 Std. gefischt.

16 Dorsche zu zweit davon 8 mitgenommen.

Fisch ist da, man muß ihn einwenig suchen auf ca. 17-18 Meter Tiefe.


----------



## Silverstar (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Patzak schrieb:


> .
> 
> Fisch ist da, man muß ihn einwenig suchen auf ca. 17-18 Meter Tiefe.


 
Und worauf lief es gut?

Sind Donnerstag oben, bis jetzt spielt der wind mit. Wattis werden auch eingepackt....


----------



## Patzak (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Heute morgen ca. 6 Uhr leichter Wind, war nur kurz vor dem Frühstück fischen.

30-40 min in 18-19,8 Meter Tiefe.

7 Dorsche aber nur 4 mitgenommen.

Gefangen auf Pilker und Schwarze Jig´s

Leider ist der Wind jetzt ungemütlich auf dem Wasser.
Mal schauen heut Abend mal an der Untiefentonne Heringe fangen.

Erst einmal heute Mittag Frisch gebratenen Dorsch aus der Pfanne und heute Abend vor dem fischen noch FlammDorsch

Bilder von Gestern...


----------



## ebbe (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri zu den Fängen in dieser doch sehr kurzen Zeit!!!
Aber eine Frage bleib??? du sagst du hast 4 entnommen und 7 sind in der Kiste? Na wie auch immer... Schöne Fische!

Gruß Ebbe


----------



## Onkel Frank (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



ebbe schrieb:


> Petri zu den Fängen in dieser doch sehr kurzen Zeit!!!
> Aber eine Frage bleib??? du sagst du hast 4 entnommen und 7 sind in der Kiste? Na wie auch immer... Schöne Fische!
> 
> Gruß Ebbe


 
Stimmt |supergri|supergri. 
@Fisherbandit : Kann ja wohl nur ein Scherz sein , oder was da los ? Mit der Wahrheit hätt Mensch wohl besser leben können #d.


----------



## Toxic110 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

hey hey er war doch gestern auch los gewesen,
evtl wollt er nur schoene bilder posten?!

geht mal nicht so ab hier wegen sonem mist


----------



## Patzak (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

wie sind die denn drauf... klar waren das Bilder von gestern...
Kommt mal klar Jungs


----------



## Onkel Frank (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hey hey , mein Post war auf den Bericht von Fisherbandit bezogen , das ich das garnicht glauben kann was da passiert ist ......... steht ja auch " @Fisherbandit " da . Wie und was der Herr Patzak mitgenommen hat ist mir doch latte .


----------



## Patzak (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Heute Morgen zwischen 8-10Uhr vor Sierksdorf.
Wind 4bft stark getrieben, kaum Grundkontakt.

2 Dorsche mitgenommen


----------



## Laksos (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke für die Info!#6
In welcher Tiefe lohnt es sich zur Zeit denn?


----------



## Patzak (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Habe sie auf 18-19,5 Meter gefangen


----------



## Silverstar (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

morgen ist Bft 2 in Boen 3 angesagt, dat wird nen Spaß.....


----------



## Laksos (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ui, das ist ja noch ordentlich weit im Tiefen. Ich danke dir noch mal. Ist immer wieder prima und hilfreich, aktuelle Infos zu erhalten!:m


----------



## Ayla (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hoffe ich kann euch morgen auch mit Infos füttern.
 Wir sind morgen unterwegs .Hat es mal einer flacher 
versucht? ansonsten verzichten wir gleich aufs schleppen und
starten gleich tiefer .

Ayla#h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hey,

wir waren mit 3 Mann (19 Dorsche in 4,5 Std.) auf 7-8 m beim Schleppen erfolgreich. Köder: Wobbler in Gelb/ Orange.


----------



## Ayla (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So, 
waren nun heute zu zweit los. Angelzeit :7.00-13.00
Fangtiefe 16-18 m
11 Dorsche/6 Dorsche durften mit,
Erst 1,5 Std mit Wobbler geschleppt - nur 2 Untermaßige.
Es waren sehr viele Boote draußen.

#hAyla


----------



## fschimmi71 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Waren heute auch draußen aber 0 Dorsche gefangen .Dafür aber Sonne pur.
Außerdem war heute Jungfernfahrt und das war erfolgreich.
Hoffe alle anderen hatten fangtechnisch mehr Glück.
Weiß jemand ob Kalle sonntags auch auf hat??
Brauche noch ein paar Wattwürmer.


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin,


fschimmi71 schrieb:


> Waren heute auch draußen aber 0 Dorsche gefangen .Dafür aber Sonne pur.
> Außerdem war heute Jungfernfahrt und das war erfolgreich.
> Hoffe alle anderen hatten fangtechnisch mehr Glück.
> Weiß jemand ob Kalle sonntags auch auf hat??
> Brauche noch ein paar Wattwürmer.


von Kalle weiß ich es nicht aber Angeltreff am Hafen hat ab 11 Uhr auf. Morgens gegen 7 gehen dort die Boote raus und dann solltest Du auch Wattis um die Zeit kriegen #6

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## pilker 11 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin 
Kalle Hat auf,Ich glaub auch ab Elf.
MfG Jochen


----------



## Fischwilli (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Leutz!

Ich war vergangenen Dienstag mit dem Boot in der Neustädter Bucht unterwegs. Haben bei ca. 18 Metern einige wenige Anzeigen auf dem Echo gehabt und insgesamt in ca. 5 Stunden 4 Dorsche gefangen, wobei einer untermaßig war. Irgendwie war es so, als wenn die Jungs noch nicht so richtig in Trupps unterwegs sind. Einen etwas dickeren Schwarm konnten wir ausmachen, allerdings haben wir ihn nach der ersten Drift nicht wiederfinden können (und das mit GPS-Kartenplotter). Die Dorsche scheinen recht zügig unterwegs zu sein.
Ein Versuch bei ca. 10 -12 Meter brachte wenige Zupfer, dann wars mit der Herrlichkeit auch vorbei. 
Der Kutter vom Angeltreff war auch draußen, soweit wir mitbekommen haben, wurde da auch nicht sonderlich gefangen.
Vielleicht dauert es halt noch 4 Wochen, bis es aussichtsreicher wird.
Werde morgen (Freitag)aber noch einen Versuch starten und nachmittags aufs Wasser. #:

Petri!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Stimmt Fischwilli,

auf dem Kutter wurde auch nicht gut gefangen- das waren wir...War auch nicht unser Tag. Erst die Waschpo, da die Beleuchtung nicht ok war, dann war die Batterie (mal wieder oder immer noch?) platt. Dann kaum Fisch und Regen, Regen Regen...

Bin erst einmal geheilt von der Ostsee, jetzt geht es mehr an den NOK auf Aal und Zander.

Wer wart Ihr?


----------



## Fischwilli (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Fisherbandit!

Wir waren zu zweit mit einem blauen GFK-Boot und Yamaha-AB unterwegs. Zuerst haben wir Euch mit dem Kutter bei ca. 18 Metern "getroffen", da lungerte das BGS-Boot auch in der Nähe herum, später sind wir dann noch einmal bei 12 Metern (etwa vor der Steilküste zwischen Neustadt und Pelzerhaken) auf Euch gestoßen.

Gruß


----------



## forelle4711 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

wir waren samstag, sonntag und montag unterwegs. haben insgesamt ca 30 dorsche gefangen, aber waren auch nen paar untermaßige dabei und ich hab meine erste makrele in der ostsee gefangen, ganz schön fettes teil. leider hat es mit plattfisch so garnicht geklappt, weiß auch nicht was wir falsch machen. insgesamt ein tolles wochenende!


----------



## Uschi+Achim (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo,

wir waren am Dienstag mit einem Boot vom Anglertreff draußen. 
Kein Regen, viele Wolken, aber auch mal Sonne. Gegen Mittag nahm der Wind zu auf Stärke 3. 
Nach knapp 4 Stunden haben wir in der Nähe vom Campingplatz Südstrand in 10 m Tiefe auf Grund mit Wattwürmer endlich etwas gefangen: 3 schöne Dorsche (Achim 2, Uschi 1). Der Größte hatte ca. 65 cm.
Wenig später hatte ich (Achim) eine sehr große Platte am Haken, die leider als sie in der Nähe vom Boot war wieder ab ging. :c
Aber das war's auch schon.
Beim Schleppen tat sich absolut nichts. 
Sind dann gegen 15 Uhr wieder in den Hafen eingelaufen.

Viele Grüße
Uschi und Achim


----------



## dorschhunter9 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Leute,

wie siehts zur Zeit da oben aus???
Wo und was habt ihr gefangen...

Und was für Köder gehen?

Bitte um Infos.


Danke...


----------



## fschimmi71 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Kommen gerade von der Bucht,
glaube ich sollte es hier oben einfach lassen.

1 Dorsch mit 2 Mann am ganzen Vormittag.
Ich habe alles versucht.Wirklich alles und....... nichts.


----------



## carpbutcher (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moin moin
waren gestern zu zweit mit eigenem boot vor neustadt.
ab 18.00 stehen die dorsche auf 8m.
hatten innerhalb von 1,5std 20 dorsche zwischen 48-62cm.
54cm silberbarren von 2,5kg war der krönende abschluß.
lg Ingo:m


----------



## Fxndlxng (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



carpbutcher schrieb:


> 54cm silberbarren von 2,5kg war der krönende abschluß.
> lg Ingo:m



Sauber! beim schleppen?


----------



## Laksos (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir waren zu dritt mit Martin (Raubfischjäger), Philipp (Foxfisher) und meinereiner letzten Freitag und Samstag (Fronleichnamswoche) in der Neustädter Bucht raus. Vorher hatten wir uns noch Wattis und Seeringler bei Martin's Angeltreff besorgt und uns wie immer aktuelle Tipps geben lassen, die wieder mal geholfen haben.:q 
Am Freitag hatten wir zu dritt von vormittags bis frühen Nachmittag 12 schöne Dorsche im Boot. 3 Nemos ließen wir wieder schwimmen, und 3 Bisse (davon 1 richtig guter bei Philipp) konnten wir nicht verwerten. Die Dorsche bissen in Tiefen von ca. 11m bis 9m. War ein richtig toller Tag!:m
Am Samstag waren dort, wo am Vortag noch Fische waren waren, kaum noch welche. Mit Mühe konnten wir dann aber doch noch 5 gute Dorsche überreden, an den Haken zu gehen. 2 Nemos gingen wieder zurück. Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht!
War allerdings zwischendurch sehr windig. Wir hatten am Freitag während des Angelns 9m/sec (5 Bft) gemessen. Wäre das im Hafen schon so heftig gewesen, wären wir natürlich gar nicht erst raus gefahren. Da der Wind aber aus West kam und wir Landschutz aufsuchen konnten, wurde es zum Glück nicht gefährlich. 
Alles in allem ein schönes Wochenende!:m

P.S.:
Das letzte Foto mit Martin's Hornhecht entstand auf einer der Ausfahrten kurz zuvor. Der Silberling biss auf einen kleinen leichten Blinker an der Spinnrute weit draußen. Beim Auswerfen eines Köders trafen wir ihn zufällig gleich an der Wasseroberfläche fast auf den Kopf, so daß er erst mal vor Schreck aus dem Wasser sprang. Als Martin ihn dann nochmal mit der Spinnrute anwarf, stieg er kurz drauf auch auf den Köder ein.


----------



## FuchsiHH (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

*Tag der Ausfahrt:  *02.07.2011 (08:00 - 12:00 Uhr)
*Kutter / Boot:* eigenes Boot
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Neustadt in Holstein
*Wind:* 5-6
*Himmel:* regnerisch
*Montage:* Pilker
*Wer:* Ich und 4 andere
*Fang:* Haben aufgrund des besch.... Wetters nicht viel geangelt. Habe ehr paar Bierchen verhaftet. ;-) Trotzdem haben wir in effektiver Angelzeit von 1,5 Stunden 4 50er Dorsche ins Boot holen können. Geangelt haben wir vorm Campingplatz höhe Pelzerhaken in 8-10m Wassertiefe.


----------



## Miracle Man (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Fahre Freitag hoch.
Das sind ja nicht so schlechte Aussichten.

War schon einer an der schwarzen Tonne?
Lohnt das noch?


----------



## vazzquezz (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@FuchsiHH: Bitte mal über mein Avatar sehen ... :m


----------



## FuchsiHH (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> @FuchsiHH: Bitte mal über mein Avatar sehen ... :m



Ups! ;-) Die Sonne hatte beim schreiben geblendet. Hehe #q


----------



## gluefix (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



fschimmi71 schrieb:


> Kommen gerade von der Bucht,
> glaube ich sollte es hier oben einfach lassen.
> 
> 1 Dorsch mit 2 Mann am ganzen Vormittag.
> Ich habe alles versucht.Wirklich alles und....... nichts.




In 2 Wochen änderst du ganz schnell deine Meinung .


----------



## Laksos (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Der thread scheint ja 'n bischen eingeschlafen zu sein! Wie sieht's aus Jungs, gibt's nichts Neues zu berichten?


----------



## Torskfisk (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Vlt. haben die Dorsche ja auch Sommerferien???
Na die kriegen im Herbst was auf die Ohren ( wenn sie denn welche hätten...)


----------



## fschimmi71 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Juhuuuu!
Hab mir heute mein neues Boot angeschaut. Sammstag ist Übergabe.
Jetzt geht es den Dorschen an den Kragen.

Ach ja ist ne Draco 2000 DC mit der großen Maschine so kann ich auch mal weiter raus als nur in die Bucht.

Hoffe es lohnt sich bald mal wieder.


----------



## gluefix (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



fschimmi71 schrieb:


> Juhuuuu!
> Hab mir heute mein neues Boot angeschaut. Sammstag ist Übergabe.
> Jetzt geht es den Dorschen an den Kragen.
> 
> ...


 

Unter Schleppangeln |kopfkrat findest du einen Thread wo man sein Boot vorstellt. Ich hoffe dort demnächst ein paar schöne Bilder und einen Bericht zu deinem neuen Flitzer zu lesen #6.


----------



## Matze 74 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Schönen guten Abend wünsche ich euch allen hier #6

ich habe mal eine Frage an euch: Kennt jemand von euch diesen Kutter hier oder war sogar mit ihm schon auf der Dorschjagd?
http://www.msnordland.de/hochseeangeln.php
Wenn ja,wären ein paar Info`s für mich ganz hilfreich.Ich wollte nämlich in der nächsten Woche mal einen Versuch auf diesem Kutter starten.
Ich hoffe auf einige Tipp`s ind Info`s.

LG Matze |supergri


----------



## strandlaeufer (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Auf der Nordland kannst Du problemlos mitfahre. Bin schon mehrfach auf dem Schiff gewesen.  Viel Erfolg und Petri Heil.|supergri


----------



## Matze 74 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Strandlaeufer,
vielen Dank für deine Antwort #6,
ich hoffe mal daß das Wetter auch mitspielt #c.
Ich werde aber hier berichten wenn ich wieder da bin,also bis nächste Woche dann #h.

LG Matze |wavey:


----------



## Buxte (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war am Mittwoch dort, war 80% aufs schleppen ausgelegt, leider standen die Dorsche zwischen 16-18m und ich habe sie beim Jiggen  auch nicht erwischt.

Schade Schokolade|bla:


----------



## Laksos (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir waren auch am Mittwoch wieder in der Bucht. Richtig, unsere Dorsche bissen auch ungefähr bei 18m. Wir hatten zu zweit 9 Stück. Bissen aber alle nur in einer kurzen Beißzeit von einer guten Stunde, ungefähr von 15-16 Uhr, obwohl wir insgesamt 7 Std draußen waren. Vorher und nach 16 Uhr noch 1 Stunde lief gar nichts.
Mittwoch war auch bis heute der letzte Tag der Woche, den wir uns wegen Starkwind antun wollten. Schon ab Donnerstag pustete es uns zu heftig. Egal, Mittwoch war ja noch ein schöner Angeltag!


----------



## Miracle Man (1. August 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das kurze Zeitfenster kann ich bestätigen.
Meine 4 bissen am 26.07. auch innerhalb kürzester Zeit.

Angelort war vor Kellenhusen.
Wassertiefe auf Grund fehlendes Echolot unbekannt.


----------



## Alrounder (3. August 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moin moin...

wir wollen aller vorrausicht nach am freitag in die Buch.. hoffe nur das der wetterdienst sich morgen wieder umentscheidet und aus ner 9 ne 3-4 macht oder so, ansonsten fällt das wohl flach... glaube nämlich nicht das kalles angelshop die boote bei ner neun raus lässt oder..? #c naja, habt ihr die letzten tage irgendwelche erfahrung für mich..? werden wohl ein stück hinter die untiefentonne und dann langsam die küste lang driften, haben da so paar pünktchen auf unserem gps...

bericht folgt...


----------



## Alrounder (5. August 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

nichts.. nichts... und nichts.... so wie es aussah kam bei den anderen booten auch nichts raus... bescheidener tag heute.. #q


----------



## Keule1988 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Es kommt drauf an wo Ihr wart? War die Tage auch mal wieder aufm wasser und habe gut gefangen , wobei ein wenig die Stellen kennen muss man sonst ist es wirklich schwierig momentan das stimmt wohl.


----------



## Alrounder (6. August 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

wir sind erst richtung untiefentonne pelzerhagen gefahren und dann später noch rüber richtung sierksdorf.. naja, nächsten sonntag fahren wir wieder raus und wenns wieder so läuft gehts halt auf platte.. außer natürlich du kannst mir ein zwei stellen sagen das wäre natürlich top... mit was angelst denn, gummi oder pilk..?
morgen gehts erstmal auf die tanja, mal gucken was da so geht..


----------



## Miracle Man (7. August 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

In Grömitz:
"Gaststätte zur Dühne" -> querab

In Kellenhusen -> querab

Dahmeshöved -> Untiefentonne


----------



## Fxndlxng (7. August 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Miracle Man schrieb:


> Dahmeshöved -> Untiefentonne



|uhoh:

Mit einem 5 PS Boot aus Neustadt kommend, ist das schon eine recht sportliche Anfahrt...  

Ich bin selber deutlich flotter unterwegs, habe einen Liegeplatz in Neustadt und scheue die Anfahrt trotzdem. Vielleicht probiert ihr es einfach in 2 Monaten noch einmal. Dann geht auch in der Bucht wieder deutlich mehr. Das diese Zeit nicht gerade die Beste für die Ecke ist, dürfte wohl kein Geheimnis sein.

Petri!


----------



## Alrounder (10. August 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

soo, sonntag solls wieder raus gehen.. war jemand die tage aufm großen teich und hat tipps..? dorsch oder platte ist relativ wurscht, ich ess sie alle |supergri


----------



## Miracle Man (10. August 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wie oben geschrieben.
Meine Stellen haben mich bisher noch nie enttäuscht.


----------



## Alrounder (13. August 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

wir werden morgen mal die naturköder übern grund schleifen lassen und nebenbei ein wenig jiggen... we will see...


----------



## Odery (15. August 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Alrounder schrieb:


> wir werden morgen mal die naturköder übern grund schleifen lassen und nebenbei ein wenig jiggen... we will see...


 
Und wie wars? Wo wart ihr und habt ihr beim Jiggen was bekommen?!

Grüße
#h


----------



## rotauge31 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo

Hat einer Lust morgen mit zum Fischen zu kommen .Habe ein Boot bei Martins Angeltreff gemietet und meine Begleitperson hat kurzfriestig abgesagt wenn einer Lust hat Pn schreiben. Kann auch mit dem Auto mitgenommen werden komme aus Richtung Stade.

Mfg Rotauge31

Ps um 7 Uhr gehts los


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. August 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Und? Seid Ihr noch mit dem Versorgen des Fangs beschäftigt?


----------



## Axtwerfer (1. September 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

ich bin am Fr. u. Sa. mit dem Boot von Kalle in der Bucht. 
Wie sieht es denn momentan Fangmäßig dort aus ?
Ich bin in erster Linie auf Dorsch,Platte oder Wittlinge aus .

Villeicht sieht man sich ja !|wavey:


----------



## maxe-hh (1. September 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Super, berichte mal wie es denn war. Wollte in den nächsten ein zwei Wochen auch los. Hoffe das Wetetr spielt im Sep. und Okt. noch schön mit.

Viel Petri Dir!


----------



## Schl@chter (1. September 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wollte Samstag auch mit Boot nach Neustadt .Wie siehts mit den Fängen aus?


----------



## Axtwerfer (5. September 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Fangbericht Fr. ca 16.00 Uhr raus in Richtung Sierksdorf Schleppen war angesagt, nach 10 min. erster Biss "Meerforelle" ca 50 cm, beim zweiten Sprung kurz vorm Boot ausgestiegen#q  , danach noch 2 Dorsch und ein weiterer Dorschaussteiger.

Sa. Zuerst schleppen in Richtung Pelzerhaken, nix, weiter Untiefentonne dann Richtung Grömitz, nix, Versuch auf Platte auf 10 meter, nix. Weitere Suchaktionen, nix.#c

Zurück in Richtung Untiefentonne, Schleppen brachte die ersten Dorsche bis 60 cm. Dann viele Boote um 15 meter an der U-Tonne und da krachte es auch. Wittels, Dorsch und Platte in Teilweise Bratpfannengröße.:q Wurm brachte es am meißten.    .

Fazit: Richtig geiler Sonnentag bei ruiger See und reichlich Fisch.#6
Wehmutstropfen: Kaum Drift, und etliche Stellnetze.|gr:


----------



## Niendorfer (5. September 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

*Tag der Ausfahrt: *03.09.2011 (16:00 - 18:00 Uhr)
*Kutter / Boot:* eigenes Boot
*Heimathafen / Seegebiet:* Niendorf/Ostsee
*Fangebiet: *gedachte Linie Scharbeutz/Seebrücke Niendorf, Wassertiefe 14-15 m
*Wind:* 0
*Himmel:* sonnig
*Montage:* Gummifisch/Makrelenvorfach
*Wer:* Family
*Fang:* Habe um 16:00 die Angel raus (meine Jungs haben noch montiert) und nach 2 Minuten Doublette = Makrele 35 cm, Dorsch 47 cm. Bis 17:00 haben wir 5 weitere Dorsche (45 - 52 cm),1 Makrele (33 cm) und ein paar Heringe gefangen. Diverse Doubletten mit kleineren Dorschen, die wir wieder eingesetzt haben.  
*Fazit:* Schon länger keinen so guten Ausflug gehabt; Wetter, Fang und Fun haben gepasst |supergri


----------



## Fischwilli (8. September 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sooooooo,

nachdem uns das Wetter bei den letzten "Anläufen" immer einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hatte, wollen mein "Skipper und Navigator" Thorsten und ich mal wieder raus in die Bucht. Die letzten Postings vom 05.09.11 machen ja Lust auf mehr.
Die Wettervorhersage für morgen sieht ganz gut aus, wenn man es mit den Winden in Orkanstärke der letzten Tage vergleicht.
Mal sehen, was unsere Stammplätze so an Dorsch und Co. bieten. Ich werde berichten.

Greetz

#:


----------



## Fxndlxng (9. September 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich zieh mein Boot jetzt hoch und bin dann bis Sonntag Nachmittag in der Bucht unterwegs. Evtl. sieht man sich, ansonsten viel Petri!


----------



## Laksos (9. September 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war mit Laksine letzten Do + Fr (1. u. 2.9.) draußen. Schönes Wetter, Sonne, 1-2Bft., aber ziemlich Drift.
Am Donnerstag gab's für uns beide in 2½ Stunden in 8-10 Meter 5 Dorsche, wobei Moni den Größten mit 56cm fing.:m 
Freitag fingen wir in 3½ Stunden 15 Dorsche und 3 Wittlinge, allerdings tiefer, in 18-20 Meter.|kopfkrat Ich hatte an dem Tag auch einen 56er, allerdings war der nicht so gut im Futter, kam wohl gerade aus'm Weight Watchers- Studio...
Scheint wieder regelmäßig Fisch in der Bucht zu geben!:m


----------



## Fischwilli (10. September 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wie angedroht, folgt nachfolgend mein Bericht von unserer Ausfahrt am 09.09.11:

Wir waren so gg. 07:30 Uhr an den Fangplätzen und es fing recht verheißungsvoll an, da bei uns beiden jeweils der erste Wurf ein "Treffer" war. Bei Torsten war es ein Wittling und ich konnte einen schönen "Küchendorsch" ins Boot holen. Die Fische gingen vor Pelzerhaken bei einer Tiefe von 8 - 10 Metern ans Band. Danach folgten noch einige Bisse, darunter 3 - 4 Aussteiger aber nach der ersten Stunde hatten wir 5 Dorsche und drei Wittlinge an Bord. Danach lief es nicht mehr so gut und wir verlegten in Richtung Hansa-Park. Auf der Fahrt dorthin waren immer wieder Fischanzeigen auf dem Echo zu sehen, allerdings keine Schwärme sondern teilweise recht große Einzelsicheln auf Grund und im Mittelwasser. Im Vergleich zum Juli befindet sich jetzt im September definitiv sehr viel mehr Fisch in der Bucht.
Vor dem H-P konnten wir dann einige Schwärme bei 16 - 18 Metern ausmachen, bei der einen Drift war sogar ein Doppeldrill dabei.
Mit ca. 20 Fischen machten wir uns gg. 14.00 Uhr wieder an den Heimweg. Zu bemerken wäre noch, dass ab der Mittagszeit eine Beißflaute einsetzte. Nur noch vereinzelt waren Anfasser zu verzeichnen und in zwei Stunden fanden nur noch zwei weitere Fische ins Boot.
Gesamtfazit: Zur Zeit ist es eine recht kurzweilige Angelei, die das ein oder andere Dorschfilet für die Kühltruhe liefert. 

Greetz #:


----------



## sepppl (24. September 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 20.09.2011 (14:00 - 18:00 Uhr)
Kutter / Boot: eigenes Schlauchboot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Neustadt/Ostsee
Fangebiet: vor Neustadt nördlich bis Pelzerhaken und südlich bis zum Hansapark : Wassertiefe 8-12 m
Wind: viuel zu viel für mein Schlauchboot
Himmel: bewölkt
Montage: Gummifisch / leichte pilker
Wer: Ich und Kumpel
Fang: nur 2  etwa 50cm Dorsche auf Gummifisch

Tag der Ausfahrt: 21.09.2011 (12:00 - 19:00 Uhr)
Kutter / Boot: eigenes Schlauchboot
Heimathafen / Seegebiet: Neustadt/Ostsee
Fangebiet: vor Neustadt nördlich bis Pelzerhaken und südlich bis zum Hansapark : Wassertiefe 6-10 m
Wind: stark aber abnehmend, wieder sehr starker wellengang
Himmel: bewölkt
Montage: Gummifisch / leichte pilker / schwere Blinker
Wer: Ich und Kumpel
Fang: bis 17 keinen einzigen Fisch, es ging rein gar nichts, obwohl ich mich wohl einigermaßen gut auskenne in der bucht...  ab 17.00 habe ich allein weitergefischt...
und es ging es los... 5 dorsche , alle 50-60 cm (3 fische verloren) sowie 2 meerforellen (42 + 53 cm) in tiefen um 8-9 meter... leider musste ich dann in den hafen und richtung heimat...

Fazit: kein vergleich zum letzten jahr in dieser zeit, mit riesigen dorsch und heringsschwärmen ....mittags und nachmittags ist scheinbar tote hose.. fische kann man dennoch fangen...

Es war trotzdem wieder genial :l


----------



## Tommi P. (25. September 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin sepppel,
wie was du hast schon Mefo-alarm gehabt??!!|kopfkrat Wie hast du die Schönen denn gefangen??? Schleppen oder gingen die etwa auch auf Pilker und Co.?? OK zur Zeit ist es etwas zäh mit den Leos. In meinem Heimatrevier der dänischen Südsee sieht es nicht anders aus. Aber nun mit dem guten Wetter kommen auch mehr Fische in Beisslaune|bla:. Spreche jetzt für mein Hausrevier. Also Kopf nicht hängen lassen. Wird schon wieder.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## sepppl (25. September 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hej,

ja, ich war auch erstmal platt, habe damit überhaupt nicht gerechnet. #6 Die beiden Mefos habe ich geschleppt, genau wie etwa die hälfte der dorsche. Die Stelle für Dorsch und Meerforelle war ein und dieselbe...
Habe ein Jahr auf Fünen gelebt und gerade einmal 3 Stk gefangen (mir fehlt wohl die geduld  ) .. und jetzt gleich n doppelpack.. 
Sitze gerade in Osnabrück und würde am liebsten direkt wieder an Wasser..ahhh :c


----------



## bensihari (27. September 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen,

ich wollte am Wochenende nach langer Zeit mal wieder los... Hat einer aktuelle Informationen zu Krautmengen, die das Plattfischangeln mühsam machen?
Wie siehts denn allgemein mit den Plattfischen aus?

Danke und viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## Axtwerfer (27. September 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Werde mit Onkel Frank am Do. u. Fr. die Bucht wieder unsicher machen, mal sehen ob es wieder so erfolgreich wie vor 3 Wochen wird  #6. Platte und Dorsch solln es werden.

Bericht folgt.


----------



## Wildshark (27. September 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Heute 27,09,2011

Von 8-12 Uhr 

Eigenes Boot

Ententeich nicht eine Welle 

Keine Drift

Fangergebnis :0

In sämtlichen Tiefen versucht von Sierksdorf bis Pelzerhaken!

Aber seit langer Zeit mal wieder schön mit dem Boot draußen gewesen!

Sharky


----------



## Axtwerfer (27. September 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Heute 27,09,2011
> 
> Von 8-12 Uhr
> 
> ...



moin,

hast Du gepilkt, geschleppt ?

Wir wolln auch mal zwischendurch ein paar Wattis runterlassen.


----------



## sepppl (28. September 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

keine angst vorm kraut, wir haben jedenfalls keine probleme gehabt


----------



## Wildshark (28. September 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin

Alles versucht ausser schleppen!!


----------



## macmarco (28. September 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Alles versucht ausser schleppen!!



hast du es verlernt??? :q :m

Aber du warst schon noch uffe Ostsee oder ?


----------



## bensihari (29. September 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Sepppl,

danke für die Info!!! Dann werden wir mal versuchen ein paar Platten an Bord zu ziehen! Noch jemand los gewesen? Wie siehts denn im Moment mit Platten und Dorsch aus?

VG Jens


----------



## Wildshark (29. September 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Marco

Nach zwei Stunden dachte ich schon das ich auf einem See mit Rotaugen und so unterwegs bin!

Es lief wirklich rein garnichts!!

Fast hätte ich es noch mit Mais und Brot versucht!!:m


Aber ich konnte mich dann doch noch bremsen!!

Sharky


----------



## marcus2803 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Herringe schon da?


----------



## Axtwerfer (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Onkel Frank und Ich

Do. 29 09.11 Leihboot von Kalle.
Zuerst Richtung Untiefentonne, Sonne satt, Welle und Drift gegen Null.
Geangelt mit Pose 15-30 gramm auf Platte, nebenbei gepilkt ( lief gar nix)
Dann 2 Platte und 2 Dorsch auf Watti mit Pose !|bigeyes
Gegen 12.00 Einen Kollegen getroffen der schon 50 Dorsche hatte !|bigeyes
Hat uns eingeladen einfach bei Ihm mitzuangeln, also hintendrangeklemmt und an die Hot-Spots gefahren,( auf 20 Meter) ab da waren die Ruten krumm. Dorsch bis 70 cm. kaum einer unter 50. Beide zusammen so ca 30 Stück.:vik:

Fr. 30. 09. 11

gleich wieder die Hot-Spots angefahren, jedoch dieses mal kein Fisch !!
Wie leergefegt??#d
Suchen,Suchen, Suchen,|kopfkrat
Resultat: Insgesamt 3 Dorsche und ca. 25 Hering

Fazit: mann kann sagen, dass nicht jeder Tag ein Fangtag ist, wir haben exakt via GPS die gleichen Stellen wie am Vortag angefahren aber die Dorsche waren nicht mehr da, andere Boote hatten geauso viel Pech an diesem Tag.

Da der erste Tag aber genug Fisch brachte und das Wetter vom feinsten war, wollen wir uns nicht beklagen.

Zu den Bildern: Onkel Frank mit der Durchschnittsgröße am Do. und einen Dorsch der sich meinen und seinen Gummifisch gemeinsam gegönnt hatte..|bigeyes|muahah:


----------



## TOMPAG (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo, 

wie ich lese, seid ihr Freitag leider nicht mehr so erfolgreich gewesen. Bin der mit dem blauen Boot, dem ihr Donnerstag hinterhergefahren seid.

Ich war Mittwoch und Donnerstag von Neustadt aus auf See.
Mittwoch hatte ich ca. 30 Dorsche, schnitt so um die 50 cm, bei 10-12 Metern Tiefe. Donnerstag war ich zunächst wieder an der Stelle. Fing von 7:30 bis 10:00 Uhr so ca. 25 Dorsche von 30 bis 50 cm. Also die meisten zurückgesetzt.
Gegen 09:00 Uhr hatte ich auf Blinker eine braune Meerforelle, ca. 55 cm, also zurückgesetzt. Dann raus an die Wracks, jedoch nicht die vorm Hansapark, sondern ca. 2,5km hinter der Untiefentonne. An der ersten Stelle bei 20 Metern nur Wittlinge. Weitergesucht. An der nächsten Stelle kam der Pilker kaum unten an, sofort Fisch...Und nun ging es los, kaum einer unter 50 cm, manche über 80cm und über 5 kg...

So lief es weiter,den ganzen Tag..irgendwann hatte ich genug und fuhr zurück. In der Bucht hatte ich noch ein paar Heringe und eine Makrele...
Nächste Woche, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, geht`s auf Platten. Mal schauen was da so geht.


----------



## bensihari (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war am Samstag und Sonntag in der Bucht unterwegs! Einfach klasse! Ich hatte mit einem Kumpel an beiden Tagen zusammen wohl um die 40 Plattfische und noch mal so viele Dorsche! Alles auf Wattwurm beim Treiben. Wassertiefe am Samstag waren zwischen 9 und 11m, am Sonntag flacher bei ca. 8m! Wir haben leider keine Fotos, weil die Kamera den Geist aufgegeben hat! 

VG Jens


----------



## CyKingTJ (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir wollen demnächst auch raus.

Was geht denn derzeit gut, Pilker, Gufi, Wattwurm?


----------



## Laksos (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



CyKingTJ schrieb:


> Wir wollen demnächst auch raus.
> 
> Was geht denn derzeit gut, Pilker, Gufi, Wattwurm?


Eigentlich sollte bei den derzeitigen Bedingungen alles gleich gut gehen - wenn ihr bei dem starken Wind überhaupt raus kommt. 
Ich war letzten Donnerstag bis Sonntag mit Heringsbändiger wieder in der Bucht raus. Das Wetter war zum Angeln fast zu schön, und ich dachte vorher, bei dem Ententeich und der knalligen Sonne fangen wir eh nix. Aber wir fingen trotzdem jeden Tag unsere Fische, mal mehr, mal weniger. Tiefen waren alle dabei, von 9/10m bis 21/22m wechselte es immer wieder. Aber es hatte den Anschein, daß die Dorsche so langsam ins Flachere kommen. Außer Dorschen gab's noch 'nen Wittling, paar Heringe und 'nen großen Hornhecht, der auf der Wasseroberfläche sprang. 
Um die Mittagszeit, wo es wie so oft meistens mau wurde, waren anscheinend Wattis bevorzugt. Aber alles in allem hatten wir meistens mit Gummi geangelt. 
Samstag hatten wir noch 'nen schönen Abend in Klüvers Brauhaus, wo "Get Wet" schönen Live-Schottenrock, stilecht vom Kutter "Dresden" als Bühne, direkt vor dem Brauhaus abrockten.:m


----------



## bensihari (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir haben beim Schleppen mit Deep Taildancern gefangen, die meisten aber auf Wattwurm in Tiefen von 7-10m! Die Dorsche standen deutlich flacher als die Platten und wir hatten nicht einen Nemo dabei, die man beim Wurmangeln sonst ja gerne mal hat...


----------



## CyKingTJ (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Samstag waren wir draußen, entgegen aller Erwartungen kam ein ok vom Angeltreff in Bezug auf Wind und Wellen.

Bei 17 Knoten Wind, in Böen 24, war das Angeln kaum möglich, da man nach nem Stop schon nach Sekunden 50 Meter weiter gedriftet ist. Nach nem Auflug hinter die Untiefentonne haben wir auf dem Rückweg nach "Unter Land" mehrere Wassereinbrüche durch Wind und Wellen gehabt. Bei Vollgas ging die Fahrt zudem mit nicht mal 3 km/h voran.

Die Konkurrenz hat ihre Boote nicht fahren lassen, ein weise Entscheidung wie ich finde. Bei der nächsten Ausfahrt werden wir selbst entscheiden ob der Wind ok ist oder nicht, da hab ich ein besseres Gefühl.

Der Angelerfolg war mässig, bei der nervigen Tour aber auch leider nebensächlich.


----------



## maki1980 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Leider habe ich diese Erfahrung mit dem Anglertreff auch schon gemacht... Daher entscheide ich, ob ich hinausfahren kann oder nicht.
Schaut euch einfach die See auf der Ostsee an und nicht im Hafenbecken...


----------



## bensihari (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bei so was kann ich nur Kalles Angelshop empfehlen! Die lassen die Leute im Zweifel eher im Hafen! Und auch die Einführung ist deutlich besser! Wenn man die Jungs mit den Bootem vom Anglertreff mit Vollgas durch den Hafen dampfen sieht, fragt man sich schon, ob die nicht mal etwas mehr von den Hafen/Boots-regeln erzählen sollten...


----------



## Franky D (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

jetzt muss ich hier auch mal etwas dazu schreiben kann eigendlich nur genau das gegenteil über den Angeltreff berichten boot gemietet einweißung durchgeführt mit allen relevanten dingen di eman wissen muss verhalten im hafen, vorfahrtsregeln auf see etc... wetter schlug dann gegen mittag um und ein gewitter zog auf wurden dann sogar telefonisch benachrichtigt das es besser wäre in den hafen umzukehren ich denke es gibt egal wo solche und solche tage und es wird nie der fall sein das jeder die selben guten oder schlechten erfahrungen machen wird und so diese differenzen entstehen liegt eben auch in der persönlichen auffassung mancher menschen;-)


----------



## Onkel Frank (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Es darf auf See aber eben *NICHT *solche und solche Tage geben .... Punkt . Lobenswert das empfohlen wurde in den Hafen umzukehren als man sich sicher war das ein Klawitter aufzieht . Das darf aber nicht die Ausnahme sein sondern die Regel bei allen schlechten Wetterverhältnissen z.B , der Wind dreht auf West und pustet mit 20 kn . Oder eben ganz klare ansage ; gar nicht erst rauslassen , oder den eigenen Verstand benutzen ( falls vorhanden ) ,und an seine vernunft appelieren und lieber Heringe im Hafen fangen  .


----------



## Fehlerteufel (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

wir hatten vor einiger zeit auch boote beim angeltreff reserviert...man hat uns die boote nicht gegeben da das wetter nicht so doll war...sind dann naechsten tag raus.
obwohl ich ein eigenes boot besitze und mich mit motoren ,dem verhalten von booten usw. auskenne haben wir eine einweisung bekommen...ich kann den angeltreff empfehlen.

durchs hafenbecken ballern glaube ich mehrere boote ein wenig zu schnell durch.

kann mich uebrigens gut erinnern das von kalle seinen booten am vatertag  zwei boote vom wasserschutz aufgehalten worden weil sie getankt hatten.....
der vermieter der boote ist allerdings nicht fuer das verhalten der mieter zustaendig.


----------



## Onkel Frank (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



			
				Fehlerteufel;3466549
 
kann mich uebrigens gut erinnern das von kalle seinen booten am vatertag zwei boote vom wasserschutz aufgehalten worden weil sie getankt hatten.....
QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Das kot..... mich auch mal sowas von an . 1 . hörste se bis Dänemark , 2. Fahrn se voll in deine Drift , 3. Gehörn se gleich versenkt .


----------



## neptun123 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> Fehlerteufel;3466549
> 
> kann mich uebrigens gut erinnern das von kalle seinen booten am vatertag zwei boote vom wasserschutz aufgehalten worden weil sie getankt hatten.....
> QUOTE schrieb:
> ...


----------



## Onkel Frank (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



neptun123 schrieb:


> Onkel Frank schrieb:
> 
> 
> > tach zusammen,
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich miete auch schon jahrelang die Boote bei Martin und am Abend vorher rufen die immer noch einmal wegen den Wetter an. Wenn es grenzwertig ist, wird schon einmal lieber abgesagt. Ich finde aber auch, dass in der Bucht die Windrichtung noch wichtiger als die Stärke ist. Bei Nordwind 5 kann man auch noch raus, ebenso bei West unter Land. 
Hört sich jetzt wahnsinnig an, aber ich kenne die Bucht seit über 20 Jahren vom Boot aus (viele Jahre mir meinem eigenen Boot). Bei Ost kann eine 3-4 schon böse sein, genau wie bei Wind aus südlichen Richtungen. 
Ist halt jedem selbst überlassen...Jeder empfindet die Wellen anders. Ich war schon draussen und wir hatten 50 cm Wellen. Abends kam ein anderes Boot rein und sagte er wäre das erste Mal bei über 1m Seegang auf der Ostsee gewesen und fand das heftig...

Was ich allerdings auch festgestellt habe, ist dass die boote von Kalle an manchen Tagen im Hafen bleiben und martin alle rauslässt...Habe ich schon selber ein paar mal erlebt. Und jedesmal fand ich das vom Wind noch völlig ok...


----------



## sepppl (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hat jemand auch Fangmeldungen?


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hab die letzten Beiträge zur Sicherheit gelöscht, nicht das sich Ines Verdacht bestätigt....


----------



## Stefan660 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War am Wochenende denn keiner raus zum fischen? Keine aktuellen Fänge?

Wollte Donnerstag von Neustadt los.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## neptun123 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Stefan660 schrieb:


> War am Wochenende denn keiner raus zum fischen? Keine aktuellen Fänge?
> 
> Wollte Donnerstag von Neustadt los.
> 
> ...



tja, was soll man melden...am 09.10. 0800 bis 1400 bei 5 bft aus west von pelzerhaken bis scharbeutz mit 2 Mann in Tiefen von 7 bis 20 Meter alles abgegrast mit allen Farben Pilker und GuFi und selbst auf echten Wattis.....nix gefangen. Gg.1345 ein Kalles-Angelshop-Boot getroffen und der hatte auf Nachfrage selbst 6 h lang nix... 
Aber vielleicht waren wir 3 alle zu doof


----------



## Hans der kanns (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,
war am 22.10.11 draußen. Hatte mir ein Boot von Martin's Angeltreff ausgeliehen. Habe dort einen super Tip von Falk bekommen. #6
Ergebnis:13 Dorsche, davon 10 zwichen 50 und 70 cm.
Die anderen 3 waren ca 45cm. Die habe ich wieder schwimmen lassen.



Kunst kommt von können und nicht von wollen, sonst würde es ja Wunst heißen! |laola:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Hans der kanns schrieb:


> Habe dort einen super Tip von Falk bekommen. #6


 
Raus damit...!

Falk hat eigentlich immer gute und passende Tipps!


----------



## tim13 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Tach zusammen, wollten im november auch mal nen versuch starten und ich wollte mal fragen ob mir einer tipps zum plattenfang in der bucht geben könnte? Wie wo und in welcher tiefen muss ich denn suchen?

LG Tim


----------



## Baitcaster (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Normaler Weise fische ich net mit Würmern, aber am Sonntag nehme ich ein paar mit raus(hab den ganzen Tag Family-frei:q)
Wenn ich wat bekommen sollte bekommst ne PN


----------



## Stefan660 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So jetzt war ich gestern (27.10.2011) von 10-14.00 Uhr vor Neustadt unterwegs. Mit zwei Ruten Wobbler (Rapala Deep Tail + Magnum) geschleppt, erst die Küste entlang bis zur Untiefentonne und dann raus zu den Wracks.




Ergebnis = 0 Fisch, nur Kraut gesammelt (an der Küste) und das Wetter genossen. Sonnenschein,12° und Wind SO 3.

Zwischendurch eine halbe Stunde einen Pilker gebadet, aber auch nichts. Auf dem Echolot waren zwar einige Fischschwärme zu sehen aber nix hat gebissen. 

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Axtwerfer (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir wollen auch am 12.11 wieder raus, hoffe bis dahin kommt noch Fisch in die Bucht. Heringe müssten aber schon da sein, oder ?


----------



## jannisO (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Wir wollen auch am 12.11 wieder raus, hoffe bis dahin kommt noch Fisch in die Bucht. Heringe müssten aber schon da sein, oder ?




dachte ihr mögt die nich :q
da sind da ja dann drei botte nur mit harzern unterwegs #6


----------



## tim13 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@baitcaster: kannst ja so oder so mal was schreiben. 

Scheint ja nicht wirklich viel los zu seien, hoffe mal das sich das noch ein bißchen bessert...

Komischer weise sagte der vom angelladen das zur zeit ganz gut gefangen wird, aber wahrscheinlich muss er das auch|bla:


----------



## jannisO (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

also ich war war zwei wochen mit familie ne woche in grömnitz . dorsch lief gut. dies vom boot wie auch in der brandung


----------



## Axtwerfer (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



jannisO schrieb:


> dachte ihr mögt die nich :q
> da sind da ja dann drei botte nur mit harzern unterwegs #6



Dann wollen wir mal nicht hoffen, dass sich einer von euch wieder in meinem Drilling verfängt:q.

Noch n Tipp:  Drahtsetzkescher richtig am Boot befestigen|muahah:


----------



## jannisO (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

man wird sehen. hering war vor zwei wochen nicht dort. netze jedoch bis grömnitz. platte ging gut in der brandung bei bliesdorf


----------



## Onkel Frank (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



jannisO schrieb:


> dachte ihr mögt die nich :q
> da sind da ja dann drei botte nur mit harzern unterwegs #6


 

Harzer ????? Tiefstes Ausland :q . Wolfenbüttel rules :vik:. Dich werden wir als erstes versenken , willst doch nichts mehr mit uns zu tun haben , oder täusch ich mich etwa ?


----------



## Baitcaster (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gestern ging ganz gut mit dem Yak. Hatte zwar null Bisse auf Gummi, aber mit Wurm ging um so besser. Hatte ca. 30 Maßige, aber nur 10Leo´s von 45-53cm mit genommen..
Die anderen durften zurück, da auch knapp gebissen und man nicht operieren musste
2 Platten durften auch noch mit. 
Die Fischer hatten ihre Netze auf 6m liegen. Gefangen habe ich aber tiefer


----------



## tim13 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das doch garnicht so schlecht. denn werden wir wohl auch ein paar würmer mitnehmen. was für ne montage hast denn verwendet? paternoster mit seitenarm oder nachläufer wollte ich nehmen...

Gruß tim


----------



## Ayla (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Tag der Ausfahrt:31.10.2011
Boot:meins
Heimathafen / Seegebiet:Neustadt
Wind:SW3
Köder: Wobbler
Methode: Schleppfischen
Wer:ich
Zeit: 9.00-14.00
Fänge:17 Dorsche
45 - 70Cm
Sonstiges: Noch ca.10 andere Boote draußen,aber kein
weiteres Boot hat geschleppt.Habe kaum Fische bei
den anderen Booten gesehen. Habs zwischendurch auch
mal ne Stunde mit dem Pilker versucht - O
Wieso liest man hier so wenige Fangmeldungen??|kopfkrat


----------



## Keule1988 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wenn einer einen mitfahrer sucht ich bin sofort dabei =)


----------



## Baitcaster (1. November 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

die Boote, die ich gesehen hatte, haben beim Schleppen immer mal wieder wat gehabt.

Ich habe ne ruhige Kugel beim Driften geschoben mit Wurm als Nachläufer
Irgendwie mögen die z.Zt. kein Gummi oder Pilker|kopfkrat


----------



## Onkel Frank (1. November 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hat einer von euch vielleicht Heringsschwärme auf dem Echo sehen können ?


----------



## Baitcaster (2. November 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch vielleicht Heringsschwärme auf dem Echo sehen können ?


 

Nee, aber vor Niendorf sollen ein paar rumlümmeln


----------



## todes.timo (2. November 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War am 30.10. Draußen hatten zu zweit 4 Dorsche aber keiner unter 60cm beim schleppen auf 10m, halb rechts vor der letzten Tonne der Hafeneinfahrt


----------



## todes.timo (8. November 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

06.11. 20 Dorsche , 7-8 m tiefe, 50-73cm, alle schön dick


----------



## Baitcaster (8. November 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Schöne Strecke, Petri!
Ich komme erst in 3 Wochen wieder los!


----------



## Axtwerfer (8. November 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sa. geht es los... Freu !


----------



## Keule1988 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hat keiner mal von euch Lust die Tage ne Runde loszufahren? Alleine habe ich keine lust so wirklich =(


----------



## thomas19 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin, moin,
das beste Fanggebiet dort in der Nähe ist wohl der "Walküre-Grund" , aber auch direkt vor Neustadt/SH am Pelzerhaken dort wo das Wasser plötzlich tiefer wird, also am "Schuss" müßte man ganz gut Dorsch fangen können. Ich war schon mal mit der Peter2 u. früher mit der Eidum dort als Angler.
Allerdings wird die gesamte Lübecker Bucht inzwischen auch schon stark befischt. Seit es seit 2006 o. 07 die Schleppnetze mit Rollen gibt, kommen die Fischer auch über steinige Fangplätze rüber.
mfG
thomas19


----------



## Axtwerfer (11. November 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Oh mann, der Wind !:c
Wird am Sa. wohl eine schaukelige Angelegenheit eine 4-5 mit 1 Meter Welle, das ist schon grenzwertig.|kopfkrat

Hoffe wir können trotzdem noch raus#c


----------



## maki1980 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

:O)
Will heute Abend noch los.
Aber wenn ich hier in Hamburg aus dem Bürofenster schaue will ich gar nicht erst wissen wie es in der Bucht aussieht. Wird wohl doch eher die Brandung werden.


----------



## Wildshark (11. November 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Oh mann, der Wind !:c
> Wird am Sa. wohl eine schaukelige Angelegenheit eine 4-5 mit 1 Meter Welle, das ist schon grenzwertig.|kopfkrat
> 
> Hoffe wir können trotzdem noch raus#c



Moin Moin

Versuche es lieber Sonntag!
Da geht der Wind wieder runter!
Da er von SO kommt ,kommst du schon in die Welle wenn Du Neustadt verlässt!
Gegen 12 Uhr lässt er ein wenig nach!

Sharky


----------



## Onkel Frank (11. November 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Besonderst gesund ist das nicht und ein angeln wird kaum möglich sein #q . Mal sehen ob se vom Angeltreff anrufen und absagen , ansonsten werd ich die Initiative ergreifen . Nämlich absagen  .


----------



## Axtwerfer (13. November 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sa. von 8- 16. 00 Uhr Wind SO 3-4 ganz schön Welle.
Den ganzen Vormittag Heringe und Platte gesucht, leider nix gefunden,#c Schleppen war uns wegen der Wellen zu "nass". Gegen Mittag flaute der Wind etwas ab, dann Mit Rapalla Deep-Tail Dancer auf ca. 8 Meter Richtung Hansa-Park. 
Ergebnis: 16 Dorsch bis 65 zum mitnehmen. ( Einige Aussteiger)#q
Immerhin den Tag doch noch mit Fisch abgeschlossen, 2 andere Boote hatten null und 6 Fische.
Fazit: Schöner Tag, kalt, mit Sonne Reichlich Wind und schöne Dorsche.
Kurios: Ein kleines Schlauchboot mit Aubo war mit 2 Lebensmüden auch draußen.#d


----------



## Ayla (20. November 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sonntag 20.11.2011      10.00-13.00
 Ententeich , Nebel - Sicht meist nur 30m.
 2 Dorsche -Wobbler ,
hab 3 Std auf der Klinikum Seite geschleppt in 6-10m
keine dorsche da !:c
Bin nur nach GPS gefahren - hatte mir die Schlepp- Strecken auf
der Klinikum Sseite zum Glück beim letzten mal im GPS abgespeichert . Ohne GPS wäre ich wahrscheinlich jetzt kurz
vor Rügen.|uhoh: War heute noch einer draussen?

Ayla|wavey:


----------



## Lümmy (20. November 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Also die Boote vom Angeltreff wurden soweit ich weiß alle reingeholt, aufgrund der katastrophal schlechten Sicht....|uhoh:


----------



## Zoidberg (20. November 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

weder kalle noch martin haben sa und heute die boote rausgelassen. mir wars auch zu riskant, obwohl ich nen plotter an bord habe.
außerdem hat man beim schleppen im nebel das problem, dass man die Netze nicht sieht.
ich finds mutig und vielleicht schon ein wenig leichtsinnig bei disen sichtverhältnissen raus zu fahren. aber muß ja jeder selbst wissen. nichts für ungut!

greetz

robert


----------



## Wildshark (20. November 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin

Al Bundy und ich waren heute auch draußen von 8.30 bis 12.30 und haben uns mal ganz der der Navigation über das GPS zugewand! 
Es blieb uns ja auch nichts anderes übrig! 

Die Sicht betrug ca.15 bis 20 m !

Aber das war ja auch mal eine Erfahrung wert!

Fische leider keine , aber trotzdem ein schöner Vormittag!!

Wir kamen uns sehr BENEBELT vor!!:q

Sharky


----------



## Fxndlxng (21. November 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Leute, wer bei den Sichtverhältnissen rausfährt, handelt grob fahrlässig und bringt dabei auch andere in Gefahr. Schade dass die Küstenwache Euch nicht aufgegriffen hat.


----------



## Zoidberg (21. November 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> ... Schade dass die Küstenwache Euch nicht aufgegriffen hat.




wie denn, wenn man nicht zu sehen ist?


----------



## Schubi86 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> ..... Schade dass die Küstenwache Euch nicht aufgegriffen hat.



selbst wenn....was hätte sie machen sollen?
Steht irgendwo geschrieben, dass man bei Nebel kein Boot fahren darf?
Wenn man den Wetterverhältnissen entsprechend fährt und nicht wie ein Irrer übers Wasser brettert sehe ich da kein Problem!

Ps, ich war Sonntag auch draussen und habe da kein schlechtes Gewissen bei!!!


----------



## carpbutcher (21. November 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moin moin
sonntag war richtig cool.
wetter für nicht für landratten geeignet.#d
nebel mit sichtweiten von 15m.|bigeyes
hatten ca 20 dorsche bis 76cm.:vik:


----------



## steve71 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ohne AIS und/ oder Radar ist es bei solchem Nebel lebensgefährlich mit dem Boot herumzufahren! Nur so kann man andere Verkehrsteilnehmer auf dem Wasser sicher orten!

Und wenn man keine Metallaufbauten am eigenen Boot hat, können andere Boote / Schiffe einen selbst nicht auf dem Radar erkennen! Und wenn ein großes Schiff in Reisegeschwindigkeit aus dem dichten Nebel auftaucht ist es meistens zu spät zum ausweichen....

Wegen ein paar Fischen setze ich mein Leben jedenfalls nicht aufs Spiel!

Gruß Steve


----------



## Schubi86 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

genau, wenn man unter Land auf 5-6m Tiefe angelt muss man auch immer mit  nem riesigen Pott rechnen der mit Reisegeschwindigkeit auf einen drauf  hält!!!


----------



## Rainer 32 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schubi86 schrieb:


> genau, wenn man unter Land auf 5-6m Tiefe angelt muss man auch immer mit  nem riesigen Pott rechnen der mit Reisegeschwindigkeit auf einen drauf  hält!!!]
> 
> Na das nenn ich doch mal ne richtig schlaue Antwort! Der 10 Meter Kutter vom freundlichen Berufsfischer nebenan fährt ohne weiteres auf 5-6m Wassertiefe, hat den Autopiloten an und macht ganz entspannt seinen Fang sauber. Der befördert Dich in die ewigen Jagdgründe und merkt es vielleicht noch nicht einmal. Das er dann eventuell Schuld hatte hilft höchstens noch deinen Hinterbliebenen. Bei einer Suppe wie am Sonntag ohne Radar raus auf See ist absolut indiskutabel. Wer hier öffentlich was anderes behauptet, sollte sich wirklich Gedanken um seinen Geisteszustand machen. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass die DGzRS diese Heldenkommentare hier nicht mitliest.


----------



## beschu (22. November 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ohne Worte#6#6#6...gruss beschu|wavey:





Rainer 32 schrieb:


> Schubi86 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > genau, wenn man unter Land auf 5-6m Tiefe angelt muss man auch immer mit nem riesigen Pott rechnen der mit Reisegeschwindigkeit auf einen drauf hält!!!]
> ...


----------



## carpbutcher (23. November 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

wer sagt denn das die die draußen waren keine elektronik an bord hatten.
ich habe ein sehr gutes navi.
ich war vor nebel zwar blind aber nicht taub.
ein boot hat man aus 3km gehört.
das dann erhöte wachsamkeit galt ist selbstverständlich.
ich denke das jeder sehr vorsichtig gefahren ist weil es ja nicht anders ging.
petri


----------



## Dorsch 48 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

nur mal auch meinen Senf dazu,ich war am Sonntag auch draußen, mach ich so nicht wieder.

"ein boot hat man aus 3km gehört."

jo, beim Angeln, nicht aber wenn Du selbst Fahrt machst und der eigene Motor knattert,
da hab ich den Fischkutter erst gesehen und dann gehört


----------



## Rainer 32 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



carpbutcher schrieb:


> wer sagt denn das die die draußen waren keine elektronik an bord hatten.
> ich habe ein sehr gutes navi.
> ich war vor nebel zwar blind aber nicht taub.
> ein boot hat man aus 3km gehört.
> ...



Navi, GPS, Kartenplotter usw. helfen nur den Weg zurück in den Hafen zu finden und eventuell auch noch um nicht gegen eine Tonne zu fahren. Alle beweglichen Gefahren wie Schiffe, Boote aber auch Netze und Treibgut lassen sich nur mit einem Radar rechtzeitig entdecken. Wer mal versucht hat im dichten Nebel einem Geräusch eine genaue Richtung zuzuordnen, wird wissen, dass das fast unmöglich ist.


----------



## Fxndlxng (23. November 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Komm lass gut sein. Euer Kartenplotter wird's schon richten...
Jedes Jahr gibt es diese Unfälle aber die eigentlichen Opfer sind die an Land geblieben (Kinder, Ehefrauen usw.) Hat wohl was mit natürlicher Selektion zu tun. Also:WEITERMACHEN! Die anderen sind bloß neidische Landratten. 
Gruesse!


----------



## Onkel Frank (23. November 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/arti...er-verirren-sich-im-Nebel-auf-der-Ostsee.html

Vielleicht nicht immer so ein Glück wie die drei .


----------



## Ayla (24. November 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Warum zieht ihr euch denn immer noch daran hoch.
Der Nebel ist doch schon lange weg . Jeder muß doch 
selbst wissen ,ob er rausfährt . Mal ist Nebel .mal sind 
die Wellen zu hoch . Gemeckert wird immer .|krach:


----------



## todes.timo (25. November 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War am 22.11.11 draußen, hatten zu zweit 21 Dorsche der größte war 75cm hat Spaß gebracht


----------



## todes.timo (29. November 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

mit 2 mann, 10 dorsche (50-76cm) und unzählige Fehlbisse, richtung Haffkrug auf 11m beim schleppen, sehr dicke dorsche (kein Laich), voll mit Heringen und Krabben. windstärke 4 aus SO.


----------



## todes.timo (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Was ist so in Neustadt ??? Kein Fisch ???


----------



## BellyEnte (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Huhu, ich denke mal lust hat eigentlich jeder mal wieder mit dem Boot raus zu fahren, aber bei dem "tollen" Wetter und dem "wenigen" Wind denke ich mal das es viele deswegen lassen :q Ich übrigens auch, die kälte ist ja nicht so schlimm aber der verdammte Wind #t 

Ich habe mein Boot jetzt erst mal eingemottet, aber sobald das Wetter wieder ein bischen beständiger ist, spricht nicht mehr so viel Wind bin ich auch wieder auf dem Wasser, FROI :vik:

Ich hoffe ja auf die erste Januar Woche da hab ich nämlich URLAUB ...

Bis denn, vielleicht sieht man den ein oder anderen ja mal am oder auf dem Wasser |wavey: BellyEnte


----------



## naazraal (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ICh war letzte woche mit meinen Jungs aufm Boot in Neustädter Bucht los. Werde hier morgen mal nen Bild uploaden und nen fangbericht schreiben.


----------



## djoerni (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

war mal wieder jemand los? will samstag oder sonntag mal los.


----------



## Axtwerfer (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir ( Onkel Frank und ich ) haben für Sa. 14.01 leider kein Boot mehr bekommen:c falls also jemand allein unterwegs ist und noch platz für 2 nette Angler hat, dann gerne über PN. ( Kostenbeteiligung ist sowiso selbstverständlich)

Wir kennen uns schon ganz gut in der Bucht aus, und hätten auch per JPS noch ein paar "heiße" Stellen.:q

Ach ja, wir kommen aus dem Raum Braunschweig, sind aber frühaufsteher, also pünktlich am Hafen.

Grüße Axt


----------



## djoerni (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Habe für morgen noch einen Platz im Boot von Martins Angeltreff frei. Ist das Boot mit Steuerstand. Wollte ein bisschen mit Wobblern schleppen.
Bei Interesse PN...


----------



## HD4ever (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

neulich war es da mal ganz erfolgreich ...
Dorsche aber nur so bei 60-70 Fuß gefangen 
werd am Di mal wieder los ... :m


----------



## djoerni (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

da komm ich mit meinem kleinschleppgerödel wohl nicht hin  
werde mich wohl etwas flacher rumtreiben.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Tach Jörg,

von wo willste denn los.

Bin auch schon am schauen ob ich die kommende Woche mit Boot hoch komme.

Konnte leider nicht beim 1 BAC Fischen dabei,Shit.

Glückwunsch noch nachträglich.

Grüssle CD


----------



## djoerni (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

von neustadt aus.


----------



## Abriß Volker HH (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen,

wir sind Sönndach auch von Martins Angeltreff aus unterwegens!
Werde berichten wat so ging.

Gruß und Petri an alle für´s Weekend.

Abriß.


----------



## todes.timo (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Tut mir den Gefallen und angelt auf Mefo oder Platte, denn der Dorsch ist voll mit Laich !!!


----------



## Axtwerfer (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich fahre morgen auch hoch und da ich kein Boot mehr bekommen habe "kaufe" ich morgen eins ! Muss dann aber leider erst mal wieder nach hause, dafür demnächst endlich *unabhängig*.:vik:

Danke trotzdem für die Einladung, allen Boardis viel Petri am WE.

P.S. Die Platten müssten ja auch voll Laich sein oder|kopfkrat


----------



## carpbutcher (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

kannst ja meins kaufen#6


----------



## Axtwerfer (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Na zeig mal !


----------



## immerfänger (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo ,

waren am Samstag zu 4. mit 2 Booten und je einer Rute zum Schleppen unterwegs. Es gab keine Mefos, aber fast 50 Dorsche. Der größte war 85 cm und hatte eine 20 cm Platte im Magen. Auf dem Foto Kochi mit dem größten Dorsch #6
Ein toller Tag mit einem super Sonnenuntergang! 

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Christian1982 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

das mal ne kampfansage mit ca. 50 Dorschen.

Petri zu den dicken Fängen

War gestern noch mit dem Auto unterwegs und dachte mir schon was das nun für ein geiles Angeln wäre bei dem hammer sonnenuntergang


----------



## mollwurf2 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



immerfänger schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> waren am Samstag zu 4. mit 2 Booten und je einer Rute zum Schleppen unterwegs. Es gab keine Mefos, aber fast 50 Dorsche. Der größte war 85 cm und hatte eine 20 cm Platte im Magen. Auf dem Foto Kochi mit dem größten Dorsch #6
> Ein toller Tag mit einem super Sonnenuntergang!
> ...




mit was für farben/köder habt ihr denn geschleppt. wollen morgen auch von da aus unser glück versuchen.


----------



## carpbutcher (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moin moin
wir waren gestern zu zweit von grömitz raus.
7.00-15.30 
7 dorsche bis 65cm 
2 mefos 48cm1kg    69cm4kg:vik:
wassertemperatur 4grad
alles auf grünliche wobbler.


----------



## Lümmy (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Na das sind ja hervorragende Fangergebnisse hier#6

Petri Heil dafür...

Ich werde am Donnerstag mal sehen, was von Land aus so geht....


----------



## mollwurf2 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

na da kann ich ja nur hoffen das es bei mir morgen früh ähnlich gut läuft


----------



## BellyEnte (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin ... Mahlzeit!
Ich war gestern auch mit nem Kollegen zusammen auf der Neustädter Bucht unterwegs: Leider ohne Erfolg! 
Wir haben echt alles ausprobiert was ging, im Flachen ca. 3 Meter und im Tiefen bis ca 20 Meter. Vom treibenden Boot aus und vom Ankernden .. keine Chance. Wattis hatten wir auch mit und haben da noch mal die ein oder andere Drift gewagt, aber nichts zu holen|kopfkrat Komisch sonst geht eigentlich immer was ... naja bin auf die Erfahrung der anderen gestpannt |wavey: Der ein oder andere war ja auch noch auf dem Wasser, bzw. man hat noch das ein oder andere Boot auf der Autobahn gesehen #6 

Also bis denn 
ENTE


----------



## mollwurf2 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

naja heute war es sehr mau haben geschleppt mit allem was ging und haben nur 3 dorsche erbeutet...


----------



## Fxndlxng (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,
dann habt ihr aber irgendwas falsch gemacht...
Wir waren dort gestern auch draussen (Privatboot) und hatten einen der besten Tage seit langem. Viele Dorsche in super Größen und viele Forellen bis 65cm. An einigen Kanten standen die Fische quasi gestapelt und beim rüberfahren konnte man Fische mit Ansage fangen. Mehrere Doublehooks waren dabei. Nur das Wetter hätte noch etwas schöner sein können. Fangtechnisch war es 1A und andere Boote haben dort gestern auch schöne Fische gefangen.

Grüße!


----------



## mollwurf2 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

naja ,

habe da gestern das erste mal vom boot aus geangelt. haben geschleppt und es lief bescheiden. dann war die batterie von dem echolot auch noch alle weil sie anscheinend vom bootsvermieter nicht geladen wurde. so richtig ahnung hatten wir alle nicht . man lernt halt nie aus und jeder fängt mal an


----------



## djoerni (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@findling
Petri! Habt ihr mit Wobblern geschleppt? In welcher Tiefe standen die Fische?


----------



## Reppi (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Djoerni

Lese ich da zwischen den Zeilen, dass ich als Navigator gefehlt habe ?


----------



## djoerni (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nö...  Fisch habe ich ausreichend gefangen...
Hätte dir aber mit Sicherheit Spaß gemacht! 
Will eigentlich nochmal los.


----------



## Fxndlxng (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nein, wir haben ausschließlich Blech und Salsa-Köpfe gefischt. Bin kein Wobblerfreund wenn es um Forellen geht. Tiefen waren unterschiedlich jedoch nicht unter 30Fuss. Da lief nix. Vor Pelzerhaken durften es auch schon mal 60 sein.

Grüße!


----------



## Reppi (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



> Will eigentlich nochmal los



#:#y#y#x


----------



## HD4ever (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

war gestern auch los und kann mich nicht beklagen ;-)
gute Fänge aber im Flachwasser gin beim schleppen irgendwie nix ... 2 Dorsche bei ca 45 Fuß ... sonst alles bei mehr als 60 Fuß Tiefe wo die Futterfischschwärme auf dem Echolot zu sehen waren


----------



## BellyEnte (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Naja man lernt ja nie aus :q
War trotzdem ein schöner Tag auf dem Wasser ... Ich muss zu meiner Schande auch gestehen das ich immer noch ohne Echolot unterwegs bin. Habe mir gerade erst das Boot zu gelegt, und das Echo kommt aber als nächtes dran #6 
Wie es aus schaut hat es ja ohne wenig sinn |kopfkrat 

Hat wer von euch nen Guten Tip für ein Transportables echolot, vielleicht hat ja wer gute erfahrungen gemacht mit einem Gerät?! Ein festes Würde aber denke ich auch gehen, ich habe hinten am Boot schon so eine Haltevorrichtung für den Geber. Die muss der Vorbesitzer da wohl schon mal dran gebaut 
haben #6 

Also bis denn .. und danke schon mal im Vorraus für eure Tipps 

Ente


----------



## Keule1988 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich will auch entlich mal wieder raus =(  wenn einer Zeit hat am Wochenende bin ich gerne dabei =)


----------



## mollwurf2 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

bin auch gerade am gucken und will mir in naher zukunft auch n gfk boot + trailer zulegen


----------



## Axtwerfer (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ist einer von Euch auch am Sa. in Neustadt ?

Ich will es mal versuchen#:
Wind ist nicht viel, aber es wird wohl verdammt |scardie:.

Gruß Axti


----------



## mondfisch (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Jupp 8.00 gehts los zieh dich warm an axt


----------



## Axtwerfer (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sa. 28. 01.
eigenes Boot hinter der Brücke slippen? ( am Binnensee) Kannste Vergessen  !Niedrigwasser höchstens für Schlauchboote geeignet ! Total vereist !
Etwas oberhalb beim Hafenmeister, gute Slippmöglichkeit, aber 10 € Gebühr.
Egal, raus... Richtung Sierksdorf, keine Stellnetze, geschleppt mit Wobblern auf 7-8 Meter bis zur grünen Fahrwassertonne, nix.
Dorsch müsste bei den Temperaturen tiefer stehen, also auf 15-18 meter, driften und pilken, ab und zu Fischanzeige, 4 Dorsche gefangen, wieder Suche, ab und zu mal einen sonst bei ner Windst. 3 und gefühlten -6 Grad Lufttemperatur eher ruhig.
Beim reinfahren noch 3 Verhaftet auf Deep-Tail-Dancer.

Fazit: 8 Dorsch größter 64, gab schon bessere Tage aber trotzdem o.K.
Freu mich schon auf den hoffentlich wärmeren April..!

Axt & Onkel Frank


----------



## jannisO (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

petri euch beide


----------



## Samdeek (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@BellyEnte was willst denn für ein echolot ausgeben?
lowrance hds 5x ist ein spitzen gerät was preis leistungs mäßig kaum zuschlagen ist.
Achso den gibt es auch als plotter und Sonar version
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Lowrance-HDS...567?pt=Bootsteile_Zubehör&hash=item2c6237325f


----------



## sirbuk (8. März 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe für Ostersamstag beim Angeltreff in Neustadt 2 Boote gemietet, von denen ich nun eines nicht mehr brauche. 
Ich würde es abbestellen, doch vielleicht gibt es ja hier jemanden der es mieten möchte. In dem Fall würde ich oder du beim Angeltreff anrufen und ein Boot auf deinen Namen umschreiben lassen. Wer interesse hat soll mich anschreiben. Bis Sonntag warte ich auf Antwort. Montag werde ich es abbestellen.

Gruß
sirbuk


----------



## Axtwerfer (21. März 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nix mehr los hier was ?  Ich wollte nächste woche mal hoch in die Bucht.

was geht denn momentan gerade so ? |rolleyes


----------



## bensihari (22. März 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin!
Würde mich auch interessieren! Wir haben diesen Sonntag ein Boot bei Kalle gemietet und wollten auf Mefo und Dorsch schleppen! Hat da jemand Tips bzgl Tiefe und welche Ecke??? Und wenn wir ein paar Heringe finden, vielleicht auch noch mal kurz anhalten... ;-)

VG Jens


----------



## Fxndlxng (22. März 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

ich war letztes WE 2 Tage draussen. Zwei kleine Forellen und ein paar Dorsche  hatten wir. Hier und da hatten auch einige mehr Glück aber unterm Strich war es nicht so dolle. Morgen bin ich wieder draussen und am WE auch aber bei dem Ententeich-Wetter mache ich mir keine so große Hoffnung. Möchte aber die letzten Tage noch ausnutzen bevor ich meinen Liegeplatz räumen muss (und es für 9 Tage zum Lachstrollen nach Bornholm geht. :vik

Grüße!


----------



## bensihari (22. März 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Auf welchen Tiefen habt Ihr denn gefangen?
Schade, ich hätte erwartet, dass da im Moment mehr geht... Naja, wir lassen uns mal überraschen!


----------



## Fxndlxng (22. März 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich hatte mir auch deutlich mehr versprochen. 
Dorsche hatten wir nur sehr tief. 60Fuss und mehr, quasi mitten in der Bucht und dann unmittelbar über Grund. An den flacher laufenden Ruten tat sich nichts. Die Forellen bissen in flachem Wasser bei ca. 18 Fuss.


----------



## bensihari (22. März 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Oha, ich hätte die Dorsche eher bei der Hälfte der Wassertiefe  erwartet... Hattet Ihr Heringe auf dem Echolot? Wenn ja, war da ein  Zusammenhang zu erkennen? Da müssen wir und ja am Sonntag einges  einfallen lassen...
 Welche Richtung ward Ihr denn? Sierksdorf oder Richtung Klinikum?


----------



## Axtwerfer (22. März 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich habe gehört, dass vor Sierksdorf die Fischer schon Ihre Stellnetze draußen haben, das ist ja meißt auch ein Zeichen, dass Dorsch &Co Landnah unterwegs sind.
Falls Heringe da sind, kommt der Dorsch ja automatisch mit, und falls die Seeringler ufernah sind kocht das Wasser sowiso im flachen.


----------



## bensihari (23. März 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Auch wieder war! Einfach mal ausprobieren! Dank des warmen Wetters sollten die Heringe am Sonntag wohl auf jeden Fall vorm Hafen sein! Ich lass mich einfach mal überraschen! Mal gucken was geht!


----------



## bensihari (26. März 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen,

hier die kurze Zusammenfassung des gestriegen Tages:
NULL!!!! Wir hatten beim Schleppen nicht einen Biss! Bei den anderen Booten sah es auch sehr dürftig aus...

VG Jens


----------



## Fxndlxng (26. März 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich hab Euch ja gewarnt... die Netze neben der Hafenausfahrt haben auch nichts zu sagen. Die stehen dort ca. 365 Tage im Jahr und nicht nur dann, wenn vermeintlich der Dorsch unter Land steht und das Wasser kocht... |uhoh:
Den nächsten Sturm abwarten und hoffen dass es danach wieder besser läuft....


----------



## bensihari (26. März 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Den Fischer von den Netzen bei der Hafeneinfahrt haben wir beim kontrollieren gesehen! Der hatte ganz anständig Heringe dadrin...


----------



## Keule1988 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Daher fahre ich auch weiter raus und fahre an andere stellen da ist etwas fisch ein Sturm alleine wird es nicht richten die fische sind noch im leichgeschaft meine sechs Virus einer Woche waren alle noch Rand voll daher ich denke zwei Wochen noch wenn die heringe voll da sind und die ersten zurückkommen wird auch der dorsche wieder da sein


----------



## Axtwerfer (26. März 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

das macht Ihr mir ja nicht gerade Hoffnungen, morgen will ich es mal mit Boardi O. Frank versuchen, haben eigendlich 2 Tage eingeplant, mal sehen wie es läuft....werde berichten.


----------



## Keule1988 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Fahr Richtung dahme da hast ehr Glück


----------



## Axtwerfer (29. März 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Resultat nach 2 Tagen: 5 Dorsch.. alles versucht was die Köderkiste hergab. Von Sierksdorf bis fast vor Grömitz, Schleppen Totale Fehlanzeige, Die Dorsche waren Tief 18 Meter Plus.
Wer nicht intensiv Sucht, hat kaum eine Chance.
Ich glaube 2-4 Wochen noch bis es richtig los geht..


----------



## Marco74 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hey Axtwerfer
Warst du zufällig mit dem Boot da und wir haben in der Böbs-Werft miteinander geschnackt?
Ich war Dienstag abend dort...


----------



## Axtwerfer (30. März 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

nein Böbs-Werft ??? Wo ist denn das ?
Wir waren Di  und Mi von der Hafenslippe ( wo ich jetzt auch Schlüsselbesitzer bin):vik: Neustadt unterwegs.


----------



## Lümmy (30. März 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Oh man,
das ist ja alles nicht sonderlich positiv. Ich habe am 21.04. ein Boot gemietet. Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass es bis dahin besser läuft und die Dosche weiter ins Flache kommen...


----------



## Onkel Frank (30. März 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Lümmy schrieb:


> Oh man,
> das ist ja alles nicht sonderlich positiv. Ich habe am 21.04. ein Boot gemietet. Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass es bis dahin besser läuft und die Dosche weiter ins Flache kommen...


 
Letztes Jahr waren wir auch zu der Zeit da , und da hats gerappelt #6. Schau mal in mein Album 04.11 , das sind welche von dem Zeitraum .


----------



## Axtwerfer (11. April 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

wie sieht es denn momentan mit Dorsch in der Bucht aus ?
Wollte Sa. mal raus. ( Wind ist wenig) Hering müsste ja noch da sein.


----------



## Lümmy (12. April 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ein Kumpel war Samstag draußen...beim schleppen 5 Dorsche und 7mefos und ein paar heringe! Es wird also


----------



## F1schAA (12. April 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

so leude ich werd morgen mal mit nen boot aus Neustadt starten mal sehn was mich da draußen so erwartet


----------



## Lümmy (12. April 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



F1schAA schrieb:


> so leude ich werd morgen mal mit nen boot aus Neustadt starten mal sehn was mich da draußen so erwartet



Aber anschließend bitte berichten#6 und hau was raus#:


----------



## F1schAA (12. April 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

das werde ich machen will hoffen das schon paar großere fische auf mich warten ;-)


----------



## Achmin (12. April 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo,
ich war über Ostern ein paar mal draußen. War mit Familie unterwegs, weshalb wir jeweils nur ca. 1,5 Stunden geangelt haben.
Insgesamt zwei Dorsche und um die 20  Heringe.
Waren an der Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken, Walküriengrund, weiter draußen ca. 18m Tiefe, vor Sierksdorf ganz flach. Wir haben einfach die Fische nicht gefunden.
Der ein oder andere soll aber gut gefangen haben. Allerdings niemand in meiner Nähe.
Grüße


----------



## F1schAA (13. April 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

du ich war heute mit Andre draußen von neustadt wir waren vor sierksdorf von 10m-20m da hat andre den ersten Dorsch geholt den war bestimmt 4 std nix nachher wo die sonne kurz raus kam haben wir es doch geschaft zusammen 7dorsche zu bekommen 2 sind wieder frei waren bisschen lütt und zusammen c.a 10-12 herringe will aba hoffen das nächsten monat wenn ich wieder rausfahre es besser läuft


----------



## naazraal (19. April 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin war , am Montag mit 2 Freunden draussen. 
Haben Klinikum \ Pelzerhaken seite geschleppt . Mit Deep Tail Dancer \ und noch mittel wasser Wobbler von Rappala . 
Dort nix gefangen auch nicht wirklich fisch aufm ECHO.

Dan bischen Tiefen Tonne bei Pele gepilkt... da kamm der 1 Dorsch ~55 cm! Dan lange wieder nix.

Sind dan Rüber nach SIerksdorf haben da ein wenig geschleppt mit allen Tiefen Wobbler die wir hatte. Und auch Mefo Blinker. Ging einfach gar nix. Dan sind wir wieder raus ins Tiefer ~20 m. Dort wieder gepilkt. 1 Dorsch von ~58 cm auf ein Pilker im Herrings Design!. 
Aufm Echo massisg Herringe . Aber auch die waren nicht sehr bissig ... davon gabs für uns nur 3....

Also zur Zeit Lohnt noch nicht!


----------



## Buxte (21. April 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin,

wir wollten auch am Dienstag mit zwei Booten raus, da sind so welche Meldungen nicht gerade motivierend#d
Aber da frage ich mich trotzdem was bei Torsk-Ni http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=36194&page=207

anders lief?

Das sind ja zwei total unterschiedliche Meldungen...|kopfkrat


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. April 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Buxte!

Ich antworte einfach mal selber 
Was wir genau anders machen kann ich natürlich nicht sagen, welchen Vorteil wir aber 
im Vergleich zu den Mietbooten haben ist das unser unser Boot etwas schneller ist als die 5PS Rutscher.
Das erweitert den Radius natürlich und ermöglicht andere Fangplätze bzw mehr Stellen die man mal zur Probe anfahren kann.

Heute lief es aber auch nur mittelmäßig mit ca 15 Dorschen bei zwei Anglern. Die Dorsche haben lange nicht so aggressiv gebissen wie letzte Woche, zu dem war auch wieder alles mit Netzen zu gepflastert was das Abfischen der Kanten schwer gestaltete.

Ich denke Ihr solltet es einfach mal versuchen und macht nicht das was alle machen, immer schön flexibel bleiben. #h


----------



## Lümmy (22. April 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das mit den Netzen gestern kann ich bestätigen. Alles voll#d

Der Tag lief im ganzen recht bescheiden. Fing schon damit an, dass der Nebel morgens so stark war, das Martin uns nicht raus gelassen hat. Sind dann um 9 Uhr endlich raus. Da war absoluter Ententeich, die Sonne kam langsam raus und wir wollten im Flachen Schleppen. Fehlanzeige, alles voll Kraut#q

Also raus auf 10 Meter Tiefe. Kein Kraut also Köder raus. Die erste Mefo und der erste Dorsch ließen nicht lange auf sich warten #6 

Dann kam langsam immer mehr Wind raus, was das Schleppen mit den 5 ps Booten schon wieder unangenehm werden ließ. Egal weiter, aber es passierte nichts mehr. Bis um 16 Uhr keine Kontakte, alle tiefen, alle Köder, nichts. Auch keine Anzeigen aufm Echo bis 12 m.

Dann sind wir vors Klinikum auf Hering, aber auch da ging nichts. Waren auch das einzige Boot da. Im Hafen konnten wir dann noch 10 Heringe fangen.

 Zum schluss noch nen richtig nassen Arsch bekommen, was den Tag dann abrundete aber Spaß hatten wir trotzdem#6


----------



## sepppl (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Leute,
hat jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt, was zur zeit gerade so ist? Würde gern Donnerstag Nachmittag, Freitag und Samstag mit dem Schlauchboot raus. Da es mein erster und letzter Kurzurlaub wird in der nächsten Zeit, wäre es natürlich toll nicht gänzlich im trüben zu fischen... 
Besten Dank schonmal im voraus... 
sepppl


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Die Neustädter Bucht wird auch totes Meer genannt... :vik::vik:


----------



## Reppi (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Die ganze Woche niemand los gewesen ?


----------



## BellyEnte (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Datum: 30.04.2012
Von: 12:00-20:00 Uhr
Womit: Eigenes Boot
Wer:  Ich und ein Kumpel
Gebiet: von sierksdorf bis Scharbeutz
Fangtiefe: 6-9 Meter die meiste Dorsche 
Köder: Schleppen Wobbler, Wattwurm, Gummi

Fänge: 15 Dorsche 12 durften mit, und eine Platte ;-) Der größte Dorsch hatte locker 65 cm..

Sonstiges: Super Tag auf dem Wasser, mit sonnen Brand und alles was dazu gehört! Und tot ist die Bucht meiner Meinung nach nicht, es gibt vielleicht bessere Stellen aber dafür ist man schnell in Neustadt von HH! 

Gruß Ente


----------



## sepppl (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das klingt doch gut und macht hoffnung... Wir sind auch noch nie mit leeren Händen nach Hause gefahren... Spätestens in 2 Wochen  gehts auch endlich wieder los!!! ES kribbelt schon! :vik:


----------



## Axtwerfer (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich bin Vattertach in der Bucht, ist sonst noch jemand da ?


----------



## Lümmy (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich bin zwei Tage vorher draußen. Soll ne 5 aus West geben...mal sehen was das wird....


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Ich bin Vattertach in der Bucht, ist sonst noch jemand da ?



Wenn das Wetter passt sind wir auch draußen. #h


----------



## AtilaS (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Ich bin Vattertach in der Bucht, ist sonst noch jemand da ?


 
Wir haben uns auch schon 5 Boote für Vaddertach reservieren lassen :q ...werden also nicht zu übersehen sein


----------



## sepppl (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Yes, nachdem der letzte Kurzurlaub ins Wasser gefallen ist, sind wir nun auch von Sonntag bis Mittwoch endlich wieder in Neustadt!!!


----------



## Axtwerfer (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

na dann wirds ja voll werden. Hoffe der Wind ist nicht zu stark.

Würde mich ja mal freuen den einen oder anderen Boardi auf See zu treffen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Seid Ihr alle mit den Leihbooten draußen oder habt ihr eine eigene Karre dabei?
Nur damit man mal weiß wem man bedenkenlos zuwinken kann


----------



## AtilaS (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Unsere 5 Boote sind alle vom Angeltreff.... also wenn Ihr eines seht, dann wird es mit Sicherheit einer von uns sein :q


----------



## Axtwerfer (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

eigens Boot: Die " Jan Pillemann":q  4,30m offen mit Steuerstand.


----------



## Bootsrookie (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hi zusammen, ich will vom 07. - 10.06.2012 mit meinem Kahn zur Neustädter Bucht. Frage: was wird um die Zeit dort so gefangen, ich denke für Hering dürfte es bis dahin zu spät sein oder?


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> eigens Boot: Die " Jan Pillemann":q  4,30m offen mit Steuerstand.



Stimmt, da war ja was 

@ Bootsrookie

Heringe gibt es eigentlich immer irgendwo, das was wir als Saison bezeichnen ist die Phase wo sie zum laichen unter Land kommen. "Draußen" sind sie eigentlich immer irgendwo zu finden.

Ansonsten kannst Du alles Fangen, Dorsch, Mefo, Hornies, Hering, Platte alles eine Frage der Köder-, Platz- und Technikwahl.


----------



## Axtwerfer (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hering wird wohl um die Zeit nicht mehr viel zu holen sein. Dorsch geht bestimmt. Wittlinge evtl. auch. Versuch halt alles.#6


----------



## elbetaler (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo, alle zusammen!

Wenn ich bisher in der Gegend war, hatte ich mein Boot in Grömitz reingelassen. Da der Motor nicht der brachialste ist, bin ich eigentlich sonst nicht bis zum Pelzerhaken gefahren (vor Grömitz gibts auch gute Stellen!).
Ich war bei gEarth und habe mir die Slippe in Neustadt angesehen. Also rudern bis zur Brücke und dann weiter mit Motor, alles klar. Wie weit ist das ca. bis Pelzerhaken oder bis es z.B. dorschmässig interessant wird? Und sagt mal, dort wo so viele Sportboote an den Stegen liegen, gibt es dort keine Slippe? Was sind die Bedingungen bei der Binnensee-Slippe (ab wann offen, Kosten, wo parken...)?

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## mokki (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Die Slippe ist auf jeden fall ok. Man muss schauen wie man da hinkommt, aber dann gehts gut. Fest betoniert, relativ breit und das wasser ist tief genug. Bis zur Brücke sind es dann nur ein paar Meter. diese slippe ist mW. immer offen und ist kostenlos.

Eine zweite Slippe ist bei der Marina im Sporthafen... Da hab ich aber noch nicht geslippt.
Ab der inneren fährt man ca. 600-700m bis auf die Ostsee, bis Pelzerhaken sind es denke ich mal 3km.
wenn Du aus dem hafen kommend rechts fährst, hast du flaches (bis 3m) wasser, top für Mefo und Horni. Vorm Europapark z.b. ist recht bekannt. Links richtung pelzerhaken kann man gut schleppen, achte wegen der tiefe auf die Stellnetze.


----------



## Onkel Frank (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Die Slippe im Binnenwasser kannste nur benutzen wenn der Wind von Norden das Wasser in den Hafen drückt . Waren letztens auch dort und an ein Slippen war garnicht zu denken . Wenn vor der Bucht der Wind aus Osten kommt wird das Wasser regelrecht da rausgesogen . Für ein Schlauchi ist das da noch OK , aber alles was tiefer als 20 cm im Wasser liegt sollte sich nach den anderen Möglichkeiten umschauen.


----------



## Onkel Frank (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter passt sind wir auch draußen. #h


 
"No Five " werden wir auf jeden Fall nicht übersehen , vorausgesetzt die Wellen sind der gleichen Meinung :q.


----------



## elbetaler (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@mokki und Onkel Frank,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten, da kann ich schon mal was mit anfangen.
Sicherlich habe ich von Diesem und Jenem gehört, aber ohne Revierkenntnisse ist das erste Mal immer eine "Expedition". Da wird wohl die "Zeckentaktik" weiterhelfen.

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## immerfänger (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

*..............Vorsicht die netze stehen sehr flach..............*
wir waren letzten Sonntg zum schleppen da, Richtung Hansapark. *Sehr viel Kraut* und die Dorsche standen bei 10 m. Ergebnis:20 Dorsche,5 Allulatten eine Mefo.
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## elbetaler (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Kann mir bitte einer von Euch von der N.Bucht eine gut lesbare Kopie vom entsprechenden Seekarten-Ausschnitt schicken?
Ich habe zwar eine Karte, auf der die Lübecker Bucht enthalten ist, diese ist mir aber zu undetailiert.
Sollte sich jemand berufen fühlen, wäre mir mit der POST schicken am liebsten. Als PDF geht auch. Adresse usw. gibts dann per PN.
Sollten dabei Kosten auflaufen, bezahle ich per Überweisung oder in Briefmarken. Vielen Dank vorab.

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## Silvio.i (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Schau doch mal hier. Reicht meistens um gute Stellen zu finden:

http://www.nv-pedia.de/pedia/


----------



## Axtwerfer (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Frag mal in dem kleinen Laden am Hafen nach. Die haben auch Seekarten, falls Du öfter oben bist, oder ein eigens Boot hast macht es schon Sinn eine Originalkarte dabei zu haben ( kann ja auch sein, dass Du mal Navigieren willst) Ich hab für meine 12 € bezahlt, das ist glaub ich vom Preis i.o.

Gibt noch eine detailierte zum Preis von 22 € oder so ä. da ist dann aber auch fast jeder cm der Tiefe mit drauf. Wer es braucht #c


----------



## elbetaler (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Silvio u. @Axtwerfer,

ich bedanke mich für Eure Tipps. So stelle ich mir eine Kameradschaft unter Anglern vor! Unkompliziert, aussagekräftig und schnell geantwortet.
Vielleicht kann ich mal revanchieren.

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## Lümmy (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Datum:15.05.2012
Angelzeit:07:30 - 15:00 Uhr
Fangzeit:in der Zeit
Ort:Neustadt/Sierksdorf
Windrichtung und Stärke: erst 2 aus S, dann ordentlich aus Süd
Wetter: Wolkig mit sonnigen Abschnitten
Fangtiefe:6-8 Meter
Köder:Wobbler
Fischartorsch,Hornhecht
Anzahl:8,1
Gewicht:Nicht gewogen
Länge: bis 55, 70
Sonstiges: Mussten wegen zu starkem Wellengang früh abbrechen. An Schleppen war nicht mehr zu denken. Diverse Horniaussteiger noch gehabt|uhoh:


----------



## Hamburgspook (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das hört sich doch gar nicht schlecht an. Bin ab Freitag 2 Tage im Ancora Marina in Neustadt und werde wohl Samstag und Sonntag angeln. Habe es auch Dorsch und Platte abgesehen. Wind sieht ja für das Wochenende super aus. 

Ist noch alles mit Netzen vollgestellt ?

Bist Du noch länger vor Ort ?


----------



## BellyEnte (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So am Freitag gehts wieder los  Juhu .. vielleicht sieht man den einen oder anderen ja. Mit den Fängen sieht es ja auch rel. gut aus .. froi 
Wir fahren mit einem kleinen Boot von Neustadt aus los, denke so im laufe des Vormittags! Bis dann ..


----------



## Matrix (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin liebe Kollegen,

wer hat den mal eine Tip für uns, wenn wir gezielt auch mal
auf Platte driften wollen? Welche Ecken in der Neustädter Bucht eignen sich dafür besonders?

Danke und Gruß

Jan


----------



## Lümmy (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Hamburgspook schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch gar nicht schlecht an. Bin ab Freitag 2 Tage im Ancora Marina in Neustadt und werde wohl Samstag und Sonntag angeln. Habe es auch Dorsch und Platte abgesehen. Wind sieht ja für das Wochenende super aus.
> 
> Ist noch alles mit Netzen vollgestellt ?
> 
> Bist Du noch länger vor Ort ?



Naja, ich wohne ja hier, von daher bin noch länger vor Ort, ja

Rechts des Fahrwassers ist alles dicht, der Wahnsinn#d vor Sierksdorf und Haffkrug vereinzelt Netze und Reusen.richtung pelzerhaken weiß ich nicht, da sind wir bei dem Wind nicht hingekommen. 

Euch viel Erfolg, haut was raus....#6


----------



## Hamburgspook (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ok, hatte vorhin noch geschaut wo Bosau liegt. :q


----------



## sepppl (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Datum:15.05.2012
Angelzeit: 13:00 - 15:00 Uhr & 20:00 -22:00
Fangzeit: nachmittags 6 Dorsche zu zweit, abends nochmal 6 Dorsche allein
Ort:Neustadt/ vor den Hochhäusern von Sierksdorf
Windrichtung und Stärke: erst 2 aus S, abends 1
Wetter: Wolkig mit sonnigen Abschnitten, später stark bewölkt
Fangtiefe: 5-8m
Köder: Wobbler,
Fischart: Dorsch, Hornhecht
Anzahl: 12 Dorsche entnommen, 1 Hornhecht
Gewicht: Nicht gewogen
Länge: Dorsche bis ca. 55 cm
Sonstiges: Wegen Kraut waren einzelne Küstenabschnitte kaum zu befischen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So, Wetter sieht gut aus, morgen geht es los! :vik:


----------



## Hamburgspook (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin 

zurück vom "Toten Meer".
Samstag 12-17 Uhr geschleppt, gepilkert und Gummifische gebadet.
Fazit, nicht ein Biss. Alles von 5-12 Metern von Sierksdorf bis hinter Haffkrug probiert.

Sonntag von 9 - 13 Uhr. Gleiche Spiel und noch ein paar tiefere Stellen bis 17 Meter und diverse kleine Wracks probiert.
Wieder nicht ein Biss. Im Hafen von Ancora mit einigen gesprochen, denen ging es genauso. 

@Torsk-NI
Welche Ecke warst Du ? Ich wollte erst noch zum Walkyrien Grund, hatte aber kein Nerv mehr und meine Freundin war auch im Hafen und wollte beschäftigt werden. |supergri

Was ist denn mit den ganzen anderen hier ? Sah es bei Euch besser aus ?

Ich habe bisher echt nur bescheidene Erfahrungen mit der Bucht gemacht. Vor allem war alles voller Algen, was denke ich zur Zeit in der südlichen Bucht den Sauerstoffgehalt wieder gegen Null drückt. Aber nur meine Vermutung..... Was solls, geiles Wetter war und so wurde noch ein wenig Boot gefahren. 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## trollingfreak (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Hamburgspook schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> zurück vom "Toten Meer".
> Samstag 12-17 Uhr geschleppt, gepilkert und Gummifische gebadet.
> ...


Moin, wir waren gestern von travemünde mit der pr. Öftering charter tour vom angelverein von 7 bis 15 uhr draussen und konnten mit 9 mann 60 mäßige leos erbeuten, viele waren hart am maß und noch mehr gingen wegen untermaß zurück. Alles zwischen 4 und9m auf dem steinfiff. :m die anzahl der vernünftigen leos 50+ war echt mau. Ich selber hatte 15 maßige. Alles im allen war das ein echt gelungener tag, jeder hatte fisch und alle waren zufrieden:m das super wetter hat den tag noch abgerundet. Petri alle


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin!

So eine wirkliche Stelle kann ich nicht benennen, wir haben uns die Fische So entlang der Küste zusammen gesucht. Gefangen wurde auf allen Tiefen zwischen 5 und 11 Metern. War auch eine komische Drift dieses Mal, ich bin größtenteils rückwärts! gegen den Wind getrieben...


----------



## Hamburgspook (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@trollingfreak

Petri, da wollte ich erst auch noch hin.
Da brauchtet Ihr ja nicht weit fahren....
Egal nächste mal echt noch mehr suchen


----------



## trollingfreak (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Hamburgspook schrieb:


> @trollingfreak
> 
> Petri, da wollte ich erst auch noch hin.
> Da brauchtet Ihr ja nicht weit fahren....
> Egal nächste mal echt noch mehr suchen



petri dank, ja genau entweder suchen oder man hat eine vorahnung wo sie zu dieser jahreszeit stehen könnten ps: 90% aller leos auf gummi :m petri alle!


----------



## BellyEnte (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Tag der Ausfahrt: 19.05.2012 12:00-20:30
Womit: Eigenes Boot
Wer: Ich und ein Kumpel
Wetter: Sonnig Teilweise bedeckt wenig Wind
Wo: von Neustadt bis nach Pelzerhaken und dann noch bis nach Scharbeutz geschleppt

Es war einrichtig cooler Angeltag, mit leider nicht allzuviel Fisch. Dafür von allem etwas |supergri
5 Dorsche 2 Große ü55 entnommen
3 Platte 2 gute entnommen
1 Hornhecht

Geangelt haben wir mit Wattis an der Naturködermontage vom treibenden Boot aus, geschleppt mit Wobbler und Blinker, sowie mit Gummi gejiggt. Wir haben echt alles ausprobiert was die Köderboxen hergaben, aber nichts zu machen |kopfkrat Alle Wassertiefen von 0,50m (ausversehen :g) bis ca. 17m beangelt aber da war nichts zu kriegen #c Ich kann nur so viel sagen das die Fische meiner Meinung nach erst gegen Abend etwas Aktiver wurden, aber vielleicht haben wir vorher auch einfach keine gefunden |kopfkrat 

Auf jeden Fall war es ein Toller Tag am Wasser, es hat Spaß gemacht und das ist die Hauptsache :m

Bis denn Dirk


----------



## Axtwerfer (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir ( Onkel Frank und ich) waren am Freitag draußen. Wir wollten von Anfang an auf Hornijagd gehen, wir haben bis Sierksdorf endlang der Fahrrinne geschleppt, dabei einen guten Dorsch verhaftet. Vorm Hansapark ging es dann auf Alulatten im laufe des Tages hatten wir dann so 30 Stück.
Ab Nachmittag wurde es dann weniger mit Bissen und wir beschlossen noch ein wenig zu Schleppen was aber nichts brachte.
Um den Wurfarm zu schonen, haben wir uns etwas Driften lassen und konnten so noch einen guten Dorsch verhaften. Das war es dann mit dem Tag.

Am Sa. gleich auf Hornis und noch mal über 20, dann noch mal etwas schleppen brachte 1 untermaßigen und 2 Anfasser. Es war mit den Leos nicht so das ware, aber die Alulatten haben uns voll entschädigt.

Nervig sind nur die vielen Stellnetze ( selten so viele Netze in der Bucht gesehen) Was der Fischer dort morgens an Dorsch verkauft hat, war alles Dorschkinderstube#d


----------



## dorschhunter9 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo,

auf was habt ihr die Hornis denn gefangen???

Was geht zur Zeit sonst so in der Bucht?


Danke für eure Infos...:vik:


----------



## Onkel Frank (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



dorschhunter9 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auf was habt ihr die Hornis denn gefangen???
> 
> ...


 Moin . Auf Hornhechtstückchen in Daumennagelgröße und auf Blinker in blau-silber .


----------



## dorschhunter9 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo,

wie sieht es den mit den Dorschen aus?
Eher beim Schleppen oder mehr auf Gummi und Metall???


Danke...


----------



## Hamburgspook (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Jeden Tag anders...
Ich starte immer mit schleppen an diversen Stellen.
Passiert nichts ein wenig suchen und Pilker und Gummi sind ja schnell getestet.


----------



## Fxndlxng (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gestern Abend bin ich noch schnell für 2 Stunden rausgefahren. Trotz der wenigen Zeit bin ich rüber aufs Steinriff und habe dort meinen Gufi gebadet. Mit Erfolg. Nach einer guten Stunde hatte ich 5 Dorsche. Dabei einmal 78cm und einmal 70cm. Geile Angelei!

Grüße!


----------



## Fxndlxng (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Einfach Geil-
Das Steinriff ist derzeit eine Top-Adresse. War gestern wieder für ein paar Stunden dort und diesmal hat es richtig gerappelt. 17 Dorsche in gut 3,5 Std. dabei 3 von über 70cm ( 72, 73, 76) und insgesamt nur 2 untermaßige. Einer meiner besten Ausflüge zum jiggen auf der Ecke.

Grüße!


----------



## Keule1988 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War letztens auch dort hingegen hatten wir nur lütte und an einer anderen Stelle wirklich großen erfolg gehabt wobei die größe da ehr um die 50 waren   Aber das Steinriff ist groß


----------



## maki1980 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Steinriff?


----------



## Fxndlxng (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wie gesagt, war es ein außergewöhnlich guter Tag. Ich bin insgesamt 3 Stellen auf dem Riff angefahren und hatte überall sofort Fisch. Habe ich auch schon anders erlebt. Außer mir war dort noch ein zweites Boot unterwegs, dass ähnlich gut zu fangen schien. 

Das Steinriff liegt gegenüber von Neustadt, vor dem Brodtener Steilufer. Große Teile des Steinriffs dürfen aber nicht beangelt werden. Stichwort: Lübecker Fischereirecht.


----------



## dorschhunter9 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

bei welcher Tiefe wart Ihr denn? wir waren letztens zwischen 14m- 18m unterwegens und hatten nur kleine Fische - schade...


----------



## Axtwerfer (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das Steinriff liegt gegenüber von Neustadt, vor dem Brodtener Steilufer. Große Teile des Steinriffs dürfen aber nicht beangelt werden. Stichwort: Lübecker Fischereirecht.[/QUOTE]

Woher weiß ich denn welche Teile ich beangeln darf und welche nicht ? Steht ja nicht in der Seekarte oder ?


----------



## maki1980 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, war es ein außergewöhnlich guter Tag. Ich bin insgesamt 3 Stellen auf dem Riff angefahren und hatte überall sofort Fisch. Habe ich auch schon anders erlebt. Außer mir war dort noch ein zweites Boot unterwegs, dass ähnlich gut zu fangen schien.
> 
> Das Steinriff liegt gegenüber von Neustadt, vor dem Brodtener Steilufer. Große Teile des Steinriffs dürfen aber nicht beangelt werden. Stichwort: Lübecker Fischereirecht.


 
Lieben Dank für die Aufklärung #6

Gruß aus Norderstedt
Daniel


----------



## Axtwerfer (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

O.K. meine Frage hat sich gerade erledigt. * Lübecker Fischereirecht. *Habe hier gerade mal ein wenig geguckt und mir die Koordinaten aufgeschrieben. Vom Boot fischen ist da ja generell verboten! So kann man nur die Randbezirke absuchen.:c.


----------



## grenzi (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,
ich hab die genauen Daten der Begrenzung in meinem Kartenplotter. Ich kann die Tage ja mal ein Bild einstellen.
Wir wurden nämlich von der Wapo auch schon mal aufgegriffen und haben ne Anzeige bekommen, weil wir (unabsichtlich) im Sperrgebiet geangelt haben. Und mit der Anzeige gab es auch ein Bild wo die Grenzen drin waren.
Grüße,
Mathias


----------



## Fxndlxng (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

A) 
N 53:59.55
E 010:50.62

B) 
N 54:00.30
E 010:52.00

C) 
N 54:01.00
E 010:53.40

D) 
N 54:00.30
E 010:54.50

E) 
N 53:59.42
E 010:55.75

F) 
N 53:57.60
E 010:56.75 

Punkte mit einander verbinden. Der gesamte südliche Bereich markiert das Sperrgebiet.


----------



## Keule1988 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich bin Mittwoch raus . Wenn einer mit möchte einfach melden =)


----------



## Keule1988 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Will keiner mit ?  Kaum zu glauben


----------



## Lümmy (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Keule1988 schrieb:


> Will keiner mit ?  Kaum zu glauben



Wollen schon, aber es gibt tatsächlich Leute, die Mittwochs arbeiten müssen #6


----------



## Keule1988 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich hab Urlaub :-D


----------



## rudini (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wie wird denn momentan gefangen??
Wollen nächste Woche mal angreifen!

LG
Tilo


----------



## trollingfreak (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



rudini schrieb:


> Wie wird denn momentan gefangen??
> Wollen nächste Woche mal angreifen!
> 
> LG
> Tilo



Wenn man sucht dann satt ;-) gestern bei mir auf dem Boot 58stk (3Mann) bis 65 und beim Kollegen 49stk (3Mann) :vik: Steinriff ;-) #6 
Petri alle


----------



## djoerni (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



trollingfreak schrieb:


> Wenn man sucht dann satt ;-) gestern bei mir auf dem Boot 58stk (3Mann) bis 65 und beim Kollegen 49stk (3Mann) :vik: Steinriff ;-) #6
> Petri alle



Petri!
Gingen die von der Größe her? Um Fehmarn rum sind viele kleine unterwegs!


----------



## Krone009 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

waren am Sa. 23.06. draussen und haben vor Pelzerhaken Auf Scholle geangelt. Ergebnis ca. 25 gefangen wobei wir 1o wieder ausgesetzt haben....die Waren einfach zu klein....
Sonst ein super Tag...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Keule1988 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Also die angaben die hier manchmal zu den fängen gemacht werden sind echt träumerei   ich bin selber oft auf dem Riff und wenn es hier nach einigen geht müssten an sich die Fische aus dem Wasser gucken weil sie so gestapelt sind. Der Fischer hat bescheidene fänge auf dem Riff und die angler die dort sich auskennen auch . 10 Stück am Tag pro mann ist schon gut . Die größe ist im Schnitt ehr um die 45 cm mal ein 60ger ist aber anzutreffen. Man muss hier keine mega fänge posten nur damit andere denken man ist der held der Welt . 
Lieber sachliche angaben die bringen den meisten weiter also solche Ilosionen für andere zuschaffen die mit großen erwartungen hinausfahren und feststellen das bei 40 km an such und fahrweite vielleicht mit glück ein schwarm zusehen ist auf dem Echolot . Also mal lieber kleine Brötchen backen =)


----------



## mollwurf2 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

jawoll endlich mal einer der hier klartext spricht


----------



## Fxndlxng (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja, nee ist klar. Selbst nix fangen und anderen daraufhin Hochstapelei unterstellen. Frustriert? 
Es hat niemand behauptet, dass einem die Fische dort ins Boot springen aber wenn es gerade mal gut läuft wird man es wohl noch berichten dürfen, oder? Aber ich kann auch einfach nur Fangen und die Schnauze halten, wenn es Dein Ego schont.


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Finde diese Unterstellung auch mehr als unpassend! 

Selbst bei der Angabe 59Stk bei 3 Mann sind das knapp 20 Stück pro Nase/Tag. 
Das ist natürlich ein sehr gutes Ergebnis, jedoch auch keine absurde Angabe, 
da habe ich dieses Jahr schon mehr pro Kopf gehabt. Selten, klar! Aber auch nicht unmöglich.

Das hier angesprochene Riff ist auch nicht das Mekka, da gibt es viele weitere 
schöne Ecken auch ohne lange Fahrten wenn man von Neustadt startet.


----------



## elbetaler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bei aussergewöhnlichen Fängen, die - wenn sie einfach nur so erzählt werden - fast keiner glauben mag, hat es sich mitunter "bewährt", Zeugen dazu zu holen oder bei einer offiziellen Stelle (Angelladen) sich den Fang bestätigen zu lassen.
Die Frage ist nur, ob wir das hier wollen. Es reißt einem keiner den Kopf ab, wenn man garnix verrät und postet. Und genau so, wenn da mal ein "Zahlendreher" bei den Angaben vorkommt. Wenn es zu dick aufgetragen ist (z.B. Dickdorsche aus der Havel), dann sollte das gleich in die Rubrik Fabeln und Märchen verschoben werden.
Einen Satz von @SalzigesSilber möchte ich noch zitieren:
"Fische gehören zu den seltenen Lebewesen, die nach ihrem Tod an Grösse und Gewicht zunehmen können".

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## trollingfreak (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Ja, nee ist klar. Selbst nix fangen und anderen daraufhin Hochstapelei unterstellen. Frustriert?
> Es hat niemand behauptet, dass einem die Fische dort ins Boot springen aber wenn es gerade mal gut läuft wird man es wohl noch berichten dürfen, oder? Aber ich kann auch einfach nur Fangen und die Schnauze halten, wenn es Dein Ego schont.



Goood post:#6. Genau das ist der Grund warum kaum noch einer Fänge meldet!!! Ich hab es nicht nötig zu spinnen, naja petri alle!!!


----------



## Rhöde (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Keule1988 schrieb:


> Man muss hier keine mega fänge posten nur damit andere denken man ist der held der Welt .
> Lieber sachliche angaben die bringen ..............



Oh ha, was ist denn hier los ? Wieder mal ein Sommerloch ?

Mir persönlich geht das sowas auf den Keks.
Was sind das denn schon wieder für Aussagen hier. Soll man nun ordentliche Fänge nicht mehr Posten ? Nur weil Du meinst es sei unrealistisch !
Solche Beiträge wie den oben gezeigten packe ich gleich in die unterste Schublade.

Ich weiß natürlich auch, dass Du jetzt wieder beleidigt bist und den nächsten provozierenden Beitrag abgibst.
Ich werde darauf nicht mehr antworten !
Man kennt das ja, der der sowas auslöst findet dann kein Ende mehr.
Geh lieber mehr angeln. Das entspannt !


----------



## Keule1988 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Leider darf ich nicht schreiben wie es ist daher weiterhin viel Spaß beim träumen 
Morgen geht es wieder ab aufs Wasser das entspannt immer   nur bleibe dabei realistisch


----------



## Fxndlxng (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war gestern kurz auf dem Wasser. Es lief wieder super und meine Frau hat mich bei ihrem allerersten Angelversuch gleich unter den Tisch gufiert (Dorsch 74cm nach nur 3 Minuten Angelzeit). Muss wohl an dem hervorragenden Lehrer gelegen haben...
Es ging wieder Schlag auf Schlag bis am Nachmittag Wind und Drift etwas zulegten. Danach wurde es weniger. Wir haben nicht gezählt aber das Ergebnis war sehr gut. Ca. 25 Dorsche in knapp 4 Stunden. 
Sind danach noch eine Runde baden gegangen, was bei 16,4 Grad doch etwas kühler war als zunächst vermutet. Auf dem Rückweg wurde es dann eng und wir mussten den Hebel auf den Tisch legen um nicht in die heranziehende Gewitterfront zu geraten. Nur 5 Minuten nach dem wir fest gemacht hatten, zuckten die ersten Blitze durch den Himmel und es hat höllisch angefangen zu gießen.

Grüße!


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



trollingfreak schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Grund warum kaum noch einer Fänge meldet!!!



Kann er aber, denn wir haben was dagegen und lassen das nicht unbearbeitet. 
Ganz löschen wäre mir aber ehrlich gesagt zu viel Rotstift, den benutze ich nur 
wenn es nötig ist.

@ Findling

Bei deinem Nachsatz war es nötig, regelt Euren Streit bitte woanders.

Ach ja, und digge P zu Eurem Fang. Gut das Ihr das Gewitter nicht auf 
dem Wasser abbekommen habt! |uhoh:


----------



## Onkel Frank (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin. War das wieder am Steinriff ? Wollen evtl nächste Woche hoch für nen Tagestripp , Fische zu suchen und nicht zu finden ..darin sind wir Experten :q. Frage nur weil ich wissen möchte wie lange man dahin ungefähr von Neustadt aus brauch mit 5 PS . 
Petri Findling , Hat se dich ja schön abgeledert .


----------



## trollingfreak (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> Moin. War das wieder am Steinriff ? Wollen evtl nächste Woche hoch für nen Tagestripp , Fische zu suchen und nicht zu finden ..darin sind wir Experten :q. Frage nur weil ich wissen möchte wie lange man dahin ungefähr von Neustadt aus brauch mit 5 PS .
> Petri Findling , Hat se dich ja schön abgeledert .



Moin. Ich denke du brauchst ca 1,5 std bis 2  std . Komm auch darauf an wie die wetterverhältnisse sind. Bei 15 kn S/W  brauchste nicht daran denken aber sonst ist das machbar.. Gruss und petri


----------



## Onkel Frank (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



trollingfreak schrieb:


> Moin. Ich denke du brauchst ca 1,5 std bis 2 std . Komm auch darauf an wie die wetterverhältnisse sind. Bei 15 kn S/W brauchste nicht daran denken aber sonst ist das machbar.. Gruss und petri


 
Danke  , der Wind soll von Ost kommen mit 9 knt . Hab aber grade gesehen das das gute 9 - 11 km sind bis Niendorf , wäre daher zu überlegen obs das bringt .


----------



## Fxndlxng (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nachsatz ist gelöscht. War unpassend, sry.

Für die Leihboote ist die Distanz machbar. Ich schätze mal mit 2 Personen und überschaubarem Gepäck eine gute Stunde Fahrzeit. Aber das Wetter sollte dann schon stimmen. Bei uns war es wirklich knapp und das Gewitter war heftig. Im Zweifelsfalle lieber umdrehen und auch nicht auf Krampf wieder zurück nach Neustadt wollen sondern falls nötig, Niendorf oder Travemünde anlaufen. 

Aber wie schon von anderer Seite gesagt, es gibt auch dichtere Möglichkeiten an Fisch zu kommen.


----------



## Slider17 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moinsen,

auch ich war am Samstag mit meinem Sohn beim Schleppen im Raum Niendorf. Allerdings war es diesmal eher mau, 1 Dorsch con 60, 1 Mefo und ein Horni, alle auf Rapala, GuFi absolut nix los.
Würde auch gerne mal zum Steinriff fahren, allerdings weiss ich immer noch nicht wo genau die Sperrgebiete sind. Ich werde mir die wohl mal von der WaPo in meiner Seekarte einzeichnen lassen.
Man sieht sich auf dem Wasser, Petri Heil allen...


----------



## DerAlsterdorfer (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moinsen zusammen!

Was geht denn zur Zeit so rund um Pelzerhaken bzw. Neustädter Bucht???
Sind die Leos noch auf der 9-11 m Linie oder schon (Hochsommermäßig) tiefer auf 16-20 m? Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen der letzten Tage?
Freue mich auch über eine PN, wenn das Thema nicht so breit getreten werden soll! 
Schöne Grüße


----------



## schleppangler (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hier habt Ihr mal die Daten für das Sperrgebiet bei Brodten oder auch Steinriff.

Punkt 1: N 53,59.55
            E 010,50.67  

Punkt 2: N 54,01.00
            E 010,53.40

Punkt 3: N 53,57.60
            E 010,56.75

Verbindet die Punkte der Reihenfolge nach und alles was Richtung Travemünde ist darf nicht vom Boot aus befischt werden!#6#6#6


Mfg Kay


----------



## Slider17 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ Schleppangler,
toller Einsatz von Dir, echt genial die Daten vom Sperrgebiet da kann ich mir nun das Ticket von der WaPo sparen, da soll ja bei einer Anzeige eine Karte dabei sein  , das Geld spar ich mir nun, danke nochmals...


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Für die Leihboote ist die Distanz machbar.



Die Distanz ist auf gerader Strecke (ohne Pinnentypischen Zickzack  ) gute 10KM quer über die Bucht. (real dann wohl 12-13KM) Soll sich jeder selber überlegen ob er das wirklich mit einem 5PS Rutscher verantworten kann. 

Gerade weil einem auch da nicht die Fische ins Boot springen und mit etwas Einsatz die selben Grundbeschaffenheiten auch auf der Neustädter Seite gefunden werden können.



Thema Brodtner Ufer, hier findet man alles was man dazu wissen muss.
http://www.angeln-in-luebeck.de/angelgewaesser/brodtener-ufer.php


----------



## Franky D (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

hey leute wie schauts aus jemand in nächster zeit mal wieder los wäre ab mitte juli wieder in der bucht vlt ergibt sich ja mal die gelegenheit zusammen rauszufahren gerne gegen beteiligung an spritkosten oder mietpreis jenachdem


----------



## stefansdl (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Welche Rute eignet sich um in der Neustädter Bucht vom kleinen Boot aus zu fischen?


----------



## Franky D (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

alles zwischen 2,40m und 3m länge vom kleinboot mit einem wg zwischen 60-100gr also jede normale grundrute oder spinrute dazu eine 0,10er-0,15er geflochtene oder 0,30er-0,35er mono von guter qualität und alles ab einer 3000er rolle vom kleinboot eher kürzere ruten ab 2,40 zu empfehlen bezüglich der handhabung mit diesen ausrüstungskomponenten bist du für den anfang erstmal ganz gut beraten


----------



## stefansdl (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Franky D schrieb:


> alles zwischen 2,40m und 3m länge vom kleinboot mit einem wg zwischen 60-100gr also jede normale grundrute oder spinrute dazu eine 0,10er-0,15er geflochtene oder 0,30er-0,35er mono von guter qualität und alles ab einer 3000er rolle vom kleinboot eher kürzere ruten ab 2,40 zu empfehlen bezüglich der handhabung mit diesen ausrüstungskomponenten bist du für den anfang erstmal ganz gut beraten


 

danke..solche Ruten sind bis dahin auf jeden Fall vorhanden...aber ist das WG von 60-100 nicht ganz schön viel?wie tief fischt man denn im Schnitt in der Neustädter Bucht?


----------



## Slider17 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

kommt darauf an wo du den Dorsch findest, von 8m - 17m können es schon werden, somit ist die Empfehlung von Franky schon richtig.


----------



## Franky D (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

eben kommt immer drauf an wie du wo wie fischt mir langt teilweise auch schon ein wg mit 40gr ist halt immer abhängig von technik wetter drift und köderwahl deshalb das ganze etwas breiter gefächert angegeben.
in der bucht findest du alle tiefen zwischen 4m-20m


----------



## Philla (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

weiss jemand wie die Boote von Martins Angelrtreff ausgestattet sind?

- Wie viele Rutenhalter
- Wie viele Rutenhalter zum schleppen (gibts da unterschiede?) 

Wie weit komm ich mit einer Tankfüllung, des Bootes? 

LG,Phil´l


----------



## toe-b (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ruf doch einfach mal an|wavey:


----------



## Zoidberg (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

wenn du allein fahren willst, wirst du mit zwei ruten schon genug zu tun haben.
oldschool-freihandschleppen macht mir persönlich immer noch am meisten spaß. wenn ich die dorsche länger suchen muß, dann schleppe ich auch mit zwei ruten behalte aber eine rute in der hand. mit dieser kann ich die köderführung variieren und merke auch schnell, ob der köder sauber läuft. mit der "freihand-rute" fange ich wesentlich mehr als mit der anderen im rutenhalter. und der schöne nebeneffekt ist, dass man den biss spürt. habe ich das gefühl den fisch sozusagen gefunden zu haben, schleppe ich nur noch mit einer.
oder ich steige um aufs jiggen. spot im plotter (oder im gps-gerät) speichern und immer wieder drüber treiben lassen.

du mußt bedenken, wenn du mit 2 oder mehr ruten schleppst dann darfst du während eines drills nicht stehen bleiben. und das ist alles andere als leicht mit 'nem kleinboot ohne autopilot.

ich glaube, die alten boote hatten noch 4 halter zum schleppen. die neuen nur noch 2 (am heck keine mehr). stb ist noch ein "senkrechter" rutenhalter für 4-6 ? |kopfkrat ruten.

grüße

robbe


----------



## stefansdl (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Welche Gummifischgröße sollte man in der Bucht verwenden?Gibts bevorzugte Farben? Wie schwer sollte der Jigkopf sein(natürlich Strömungsabhängig)?


----------



## Franky D (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

gängige farben sind eigendlich motoroil und japanrot in 8-12cm und bei den köpfen eigendlich alles ab 20gr aufwärts bis max 80-100gr gilt halt auch die übliche faustformel ausprobieren wie die strömung ist und dann so schwer wie nötig und so leicht wie möglich


----------



## trollingfreak (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin, gestern wieder einen Versuch gestartet auf dem gutem alten Riff 
Wo: Steinriff ca 7m
Wann: 13Uhr bis 19 Uhr
Wer: Kumpel und ich
Fänge: 48 schöne leos bis 70cm und ca 20 zurück
Köder: kopyto relax 12cm 21g Kopf
Fazit: Trotz Sommer  stehen die Leos noch recht flach....aber auch ein anderes Boot hat auf 9-11m gefangen..
Petri alle


----------



## blumi (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hi trollingfreak, grüße dich supper petri für eure fänge gestern.
Wart ihr mit eigenem Boot,
ich wollte auch mal los von Neustadt aus aber allein 65 euro oder bei KALLE 55 ist schon viel bin aus Lübeck würde gerne mal mit fahren wenn es sich ergibt welche farbe hatte denn den größtem erfolg gestern.

grüße von thomi und guten hunger beim leo essen.|wavey:


----------



## trollingfreak (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



blumi schrieb:


> Hi trollingfreak, grüße dich supper petri für eure fänge gestern.
> Wart ihr mit eigenem Boot,
> ich wollte auch mal los von Neustadt aus aber allein 65 euro oder bei KALLE 55 ist schon viel bin aus Lübeck würde gerne mal mit fahren wenn es sich ergibt welche farbe hatte denn den größtem erfolg gestern.
> 
> grüße von thomi und guten hunger beim leo essen.|wavey:



Hey.....klar .. Alles weitere über PN.
Am besten waren brauntöne mit knalligen schwanz.. Gruss und Petri
:vik:


----------



## Slider17 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moinsen Euch,

war gestern mit dem Boot zwischen Niendorf und Steinriff,ich wollte mal austesten ob ich mit ner Wattwurmmontage ne Platte überlisten kann. Hatte Drift Richtung Riff bei einer 0,5m Welle.
Ergebnis:
Platte null, (dummerweise die Buttlöffel vergessen) aber immerhin 8 richtig gute Leos bei einer Tiefe von max. 4,20m !
Ich hätte nicht erwartet das die Leos noch so flach stehen bei einer Wassertemperatur von 15,5 Grad.
Hatte noch einige gute Einsteiger. Am besten fing ich auf dem Brandungsvorfach mit Spinnerlöffel.
Werde die Aktion nochmals wiederholen.
Wo fangt ihr in der Gegend Eure Platten?
Greetz, Bernd


----------



## Philla (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

waren Samstag das erste mal in der Bucht und ich kann nur sagen hatte selten so viel spaß beim Angeln!

Insgesamt waren es 15 wirklich gute Dorsche für eine relativ kurze Angelzeit schon recht gut... Wir haben viel geschleppt, bis wir bemerkt haben, dass es momentan anscheinend nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist und haben uns dann entschieden die Gummifische auszupacken. Sind dann zur Untiefentonne gefahren, gerade angekommen bemerkt das der Kollege die Wirbel und Vorfächer im Auto hat liegen lassen, ok also wieder zurück in den Hafen kurz ein Kaffee getrunken was gegessen (Frau auf Klo geschickt  ) und wieder los.
Als wir dann wieder angekommen waren war dort soo viel los, dass wir uns entschieden haben woanders hinzufahren naja nach einigem suchen und 30 minütiger fahrt eine gute Stelle gefunden und auch für unsere Verhältnisse sehr gut gefangen.
Um ca. 15.00 Uhr ein blick in den Himmel und die dicken fetten schwarzen wolken gesehen, naja noch einmal auswerfen ist drinne haben wir uns gedacht... die halbe Stunde hinweg war nichts dagegen, wir haben 1h 45 min zurück gebraucht, wir sind teilweise kreuz und quer durchs Boot geflogen, das Boot war voll mit Wasser trotz durchgehendem Wasserschaufelns ^^... Man ich war heilfroh als wir in den Hafen eingefahren sind, auf festem Boden angekommen, hatte ich gefühlt 2 Kästen bier alleine getrunken, das Stehen fiel mir in den ersten Minuten extrem schwer und das obwohl ich eigentlich nur meinen Grünen Tee und unmengen an Salzwasser getrunken habe ;-)
Trotz allem haben wir uns entschieden öfter die Tour auf uns zu nehmen denn es war ein toller Angeltag und laut Martin haben wir auch den Tagessieg vom Fang her eingefahren ;-)

Fotos stell ich rein, sobald ich Zeit finde hoffentlich heute Abend.

Gruß!


----------



## Philla (16. Juli 2012)

So schnell ein Foto per Handy hochgeladen:


----------



## trollingfreak (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Philla schrieb:


> So schnell ein Foto per Handy hochgeladen:
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 186183



Sieht gut aus!! Petri euch!#6


----------



## blumi (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja Petri für den Fang und nochmal mal Glück gehabt bei dem Wetter. 

Gruß#6


----------



## Rhöde (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



trollingfreak schrieb:


> Hey.....klar .. Alles weitere über PN.
> Am besten waren brauntöne mit knalligen schwanz.. Gruss und Petri
> :vik:



Der Trollingfreak, nie um eine Auskunft verlegen #6 !

So soll es sein.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg beim "Dorsche prügeln" :vik:


----------



## Potti87 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hi, 

wollten in den nächsten 14 Tagen mal hoch zur Neustädter Bucht, 
wie zeitig sollte man sich bei Martins Anglertreff anmelden um noch ein Boot zu bekommen? Weil die Planung Arbeitsmäßig bei mir leider nur sehr kurzfristig ausfällt.
Waren sonst immer bei Kalles Angelshop und sehr zufrieden:m, nur bei Martins Anglertreff is ne Stunde mehr Angelzeit drinn.

gruß Potti87


----------



## tim13 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo zusammen, wollte nächste Woche auch von neustadt aus raus mit nem leihboot. da ich aber mit der familie urlaub mache und sonst alleine los müsste, wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand lust und zeit hat mitzukommen. wäre ja auch ne ecke günstiger. boote kann man wohl noch für die ganze woche zwischen montag und freitag bekommen. wer lust hat bitte per pn

LG Tim


----------



## dorschhunter9 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Philla

Wollte mal fragen welche Untiefentonne du meinst...
Ich kenne nur die richtung Pelzerhaken!?!?!
Bin nicht oft oben und dachte du kannst mir helfen?!?!

Danke schon mal.


----------



## trollingfreak (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dafür gib es diesen Thread ja Rhöde ;-) ...  Morgen wenn der Wind noch runtergehen sollte  gehts wieder auf Suche...mal sehen wo sie jetzt stehen und fressen;-)  PETRI Alle !!


----------



## Rapfenkiller84 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

wie läuft es im moment mit den dorschen ??
wollten nächste woche mal vorbei schauen!


----------



## Ruten Rookie (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Männer, befinde mich zur Zeit im Urlaub ( noch bis zum 28.7.) in Grömitz und habe extremen Angeldruck 
Falls es also hier jemanden geben sollte, der mit seinem Boot raus
fährt und Gesellschaft braucht...ich bin für jede Schandtat zu haben. 
Kostenbeteiligung ist selbstverständlich!
Oder jemand der keinen Bock hat, die Miete für ne 5 PS Jolle alleine zu tragen.. ich wär dabei! Alleine traue ich mir das noch nicht zu, da ich so gar keine Erfahrung diesbezüglich habe. Da ist der Respekt zu groß, gerade bei den
jetzigen Wetterverhältnissen!

Bin motorisiert und kann auch zu anderen Häfen kommen.
Nachrichten bitte per PN!!!
Ach ja, bin aber definitiv kein Anfänger, auch wenn es sich weiter
oben so anhört! 

Danke Euch und Tight Lines
Stephan


----------



## trollingfreak (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So, gestern wieder auf Dorschsuche gewesen zu Dritt. Da es bei uns auf dem Steinriff nicht fischbar war mussten wir nach Grömitz ausweichen. :/ 
War nen hartes Brot mit viiieel Wind und trotz Seitenwind ordentlich Welle|uhoh:  Naja wir guter Dinge den ersten Spot angefahren und in der zweiten Drift kan dann auch endlich der erste Leo an Board.... in den ersten 2 Stunden wurden es dann 4/2/0. naja wir dann hoch nach Dahmeshöved auf Riff um dort unser Glück zu versuchen was sich dann aber wieder als Schwerstarbeit mit vielen Würfen und einer menge Driften herausstellte, ein Kumpel musste dann noch spontan Anfüttern|uhoh: und es kahmen weitere 6 Leos raus. Naja nach ca 2 stunden wieder  zurpück nach Grömitz und dort auf dem selben Spot vom Anfang kahmen dann noch ca 13 schöne Leos raus....ende vom tag hatte ich 16Stk erkämpft :vik:und die anderen beide zusammen 8 #6...
Naja das Wetter war ganz okay bis auf der Wind hat keine anständige Bisserkennung zugelassen #d , daher auch einige Aussteiger..
Petri alle


----------



## blumi (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



trollingfreak schrieb:


> So, gestern wieder auf Dorschsuche gewesen zu Dritt. Da es bei uns auf dem Steinriff nicht fischbar war mussten wir nach Grömitz ausweichen. :/
> War nen hartes Brot mit viiieel Wind und trotz Seitenwind ordentlich Welle|uhoh:  Naja wir guter Dinge den ersten Spot angefahren und in der zweiten Drift kan dann auch endlich der erste Leo an Board.... in den ersten 2 Stunden wurden es dann 4/2/0. naja wir dann hoch nach Dahmeshöved auf Riff um dort unser Glück zu versuchen was sich dann aber wieder als Schwerstarbeit mit vielen Würfen und einer menge Driften herausstellte, ein Kumpel musste dann noch spontan Anfüttern|uhoh: und es kahmen weitere 6 Leos raus. Naja nach ca 2 stunden wieder  zurpück nach Grömitz und dort auf dem selben Spot vom Anfang kahmen dann noch ca 13 schöne Leos raus....ende vom tag hatte ich 16Stk erkämpft :vik:und die anderen beide zusammen 8 #6...
> Naja das Wetter war ganz okay bis auf der Wind hat keine anständige Bisserkennung zugelassen #d , daher auch einige Aussteiger..
> Petri alle




Aber das war auch ein Wetter ihr seit Kämpfer gutes ergebniss aber doch Petri euch Drei das läuft ja super

gruß Thomas


----------



## Franky D (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Klingt ja wirklich ganz inordnung aber die nächsten tage soll das vom wetter ja richtig schön werden mal schauen was die leos so machen


----------



## trollingfreak (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Franky D schrieb:


> Klingt ja wirklich ganz inordnung aber die nächsten tage soll das vom wetter ja richtig schön werden mal schauen was die leos so machen



Jungs, ihr müsst raus:vik: . Das Wetter/der Wind ist doch echt mal Bombe

http://www.windfinder.com/weatherforecast/brodtener_ufer

Dunkle Kopytos auf 8-9m könnte was  bringen #6
UND ich muss arbeiten |gr:
Petri alle


----------



## Elbwaller (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



trollingfreak schrieb:


> Jungs, ihr müsst raus:vik: . Das Wetter/der Wind ist doch echt mal Bombe
> 
> http://www.windfinder.com/weatherforecast/brodtener_ufer
> 
> ...



Find ich topp!!! Freitag gehts los!!


----------



## Fxndlxng (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich kann erst wieder ab nächster Woche aber wenn das Wetter passt mach ich gleich einen 3-Tagestrip mit Kühlbox und viiiiiel Eis draus. :vik:


----------



## Axtwerfer (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Und ich muss warten bis die 15 PS Amtlich sind da der 15 zehner schon dranhängt und der 5 verkauft ist. #q

Ansonsten bleibt nur noch das Leihboot..#c


----------



## stefansdl (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Was für Geflecht würdet ihr für das Bootsangeln in der Bucht empfehlen?


----------



## Elbwaller (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moinsen! Fahre am freitag wie schon mal gepostet raus auf die see! Nun zu meiner frage kann mir jemand evtl köder /farben und ganz evtl stelle empfählen? Bitte per PN 
! Wollte auf Dorsch und Platte gehen! Mfg Elbwaller und Danke schon mal im Vorraus!


----------



## Potti87 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich verwende ne 0,13er Powerpro, Farbe spielt dabei keine Rolle denke ich.

Nehme die Schnur zum Spinnangeln, wie zum Naturköderangeln.


gruß Potti87


----------



## Potti87 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bei welcher Windstärke und Windrichtung kann man noch mit dem Mietboot in die Bucht zum Angeln fahren?

gruß Potti87


----------



## trollingfreak (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Potti87 schrieb:


> Bei welcher Windstärke und Windrichtung kann man noch mit dem Mietboot in die Bucht zum Angeln fahren?
> 
> gruß Potti87




Von Neustadt gehen am besten westliche Winde... NO, O, SO geht sogut wie garnicht ab einer 3Bft.....gruss


----------



## Potti87 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke dir, wollen am Montag raus auf die Bucht


----------



## trollingfreak (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mal nen paar nette Kopytos ;-):vik: dazu nen 17-28g Jigkopf dann sollte es klappen :m


ps, bei Moritz gibs die 49cent/stk#6#6


----------



## trollingfreak (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sonntag mehrere spots angefahren ... Nix dolles zu holen..zu dritt 10  leos das wars den ganzen tag :-/  naja ist wohl das sommerloch da oder einfach kein glück gehabt...petri alle


----------



## Rhöde (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



trollingfreak schrieb:


> Mal nen paar nette Kopytos ;-):vik: dazu nen 17-28g Jigkopf dann sollte es klappen :m
> 
> 
> ps, bei Moritz gibs die 49cent/stk#6#6



Die mögen die Z-Fische momentan auch  !

Immer sehr gut Deine Tips #6.


----------



## Potti87 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Montag draussen gewesen, 5 untermaßige Wittlinge auf Wattis bei 16m, auf Gummi leider garnichts.
Wetter war auch sehr bescheiden.

@ trollingfreak

wo wart ihr denn?


----------



## stefansdl (1. August 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Eure Fangmeldungen machen mir aber nicht unbedingt Mut...ich bin in 14 Tagen da und will dann die Woche raus...hoffentlich geht was...


----------



## trollingfreak (1. August 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Potti87 schrieb:


> Montag draussen gewesen, 5 untermaßige Wittlinge auf Wattis bei 16m, auf Gummi leider garnichts.
> Wetter war auch sehr bescheiden.
> 
> @ trollingfreak
> ...



@ potti87
Moin grüß dich....war auf dem steinriff  quasi überall von 5m- 16m zum schluss in der fahrrinne  vor travemünde . musst wohl ins tiefe 15-24m....

@  Rhöde, hau was raus #6


----------



## mollwurf2 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

hey kann auch endlich ein erfolgserlebniss posten . war heute mit nem kumpel von neustadt aus schleppen. ungefähr auf höhe sierksdorf knallte es dann mehrfach in den ruten. die bisse kamen erst zwischen 6-8 m und manchmal so kurz hintereinander das wir keine 2 ruten ins wasser bekommen haben. wir haben mit wobblern geschleppt (rapalla deep tail dancer rot/grün , silber blau und rapalla troll to minow 15 in firetiger). am ende haben wir 19 dorsche gehabt und ein paar untermassige (3) durften wieder nach hause. das erste mal wirklich erfolgreich gewesen beim schleppen . hat auch super spass gemacht.

P.S. morgens kamen die meisten bisse gegen nachmittag hatte der wind zugelegt und es war ende mit fisch


----------



## trollingfreak (2. August 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



mollwurf2 schrieb:


> hey kann auch endlich ein erfolgserlebniss posten . war heute mit nem kumpel von neustadt aus schleppen. ungefähr auf höhe sierksdorf knallte es dann mehrfach in den ruten. die bisse kamen erst zwischen 6-8 m und manchmal so kurz hintereinander das wir keine 2 ruten ins wasser bekommen haben. wir haben mit wobblern geschleppt (rapalla deep tail dancer rot/grün , silber blau und rapalla troll to minow 15 in firetiger). am ende haben wir 19 dorsche gehabt und ein paar untermassige (3) durften wieder nach hause. das erste mal wirklich erfolgreich gewesen beim schleppen . hat auch super spass gemacht.
> 
> P.S. morgens kamen die meisten bisse gegen nachmittag hatte der wind zugelegt und es war ende mit fisch



Petri....klingt doch super ;-) ......Geht doch wohl noch was in flachen :vik:
Petri all


----------



## Slider17 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moin, wir waren heute zufällig genau in höhe sierksdorf, allerdings mit wattfurm
fazit 3 dorsche und 11 platten (bisse um bei 10 m) 
greetz


----------



## Fxndlxng (4. August 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

wir waren am Mittwoch vom späten Nachmittag bis Sonnenuntergang zwischen Bliesdorf und Pelzerhaken unterwegs. Gefangen haben wir eine monströse Kliesche, ca. 40 Heringe, 3 Dorsche und unzählige Wittlinge. Dann sind wir zurück nach Neustadt gefahren, haben uns Döner und Bierchen gegönnt und haben auf dem Boot übernachtet. Am Donnerstag morgen ging es dann noch für ein paar Stündchen Richtung Sierksdorf wo wir bei knapp 20m über einem Wrack 9 schöne Dorsche verhaftet haben (bis 72cm). Danach ging es wieder auf Plattenjagd und wir konnten immerhin noch 6 schöne Pfannen-Butts einsammeln.

Fisch ist also noch da, muss aber gesucht werden. 

Grüße!


----------



## trollingfreak (4. August 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wir waren am Mittwoch vom späten Nachmittag bis Sonnenuntergang zwischen Bliesdorf und Pelzerhaken unterwegs. Gefangen haben wir eine monströse Kliesche, ca. 40 Heringe, 3 Dorsche und unzählige Wittlinge. Dann sind wir zurück nach Neustadt gefahren, haben uns Döner und Bierchen gegönnt und haben auf dem Boot übernachtet. Am Donnerstag morgen ging es dann noch für ein paar Stündchen Richtung Sierksdorf wo wir bei knapp 20m über einem Wrack 9 schöne Dorsche verhaftet haben (bis 72cm). Danach ging es wieder auf Plattenjagd und wir konnten immerhin noch 6 schöne Pfannen-Butts einsammeln.
> 
> ...



Moin,dickes Petri!! Thema suchen: Stimmt, die Dorsche springen ein nicht ins Boot und müssen gesucht werden :m Worauf habt ihr gefangen?
Dieses we hab ich mal ausgesetzt....hab es mit den Stachelrittern versucht #h
Petri alle:vik:


----------



## Nils1981 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war gestern auch in der neustädter Bucht schleppen - wir hatten am Ende 23 Dorsche, teilweise waren 3 Ruten gleichzeitig krumm. 

Das Wettrennen gegen das Gewitter haben wir knapp verloren und ab der Hafeneinfahrt derben Platzregen abbekommen ...


----------



## zandertoddy (4. August 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

das hört sich ja gut an petri#6


----------



## stefansdl (5. August 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich hatte schon in einem anderen Thema nachgefragt, aber ich frag hier auch nochmal.
Hat jemand interesse in der WOche vom 12.-19.08. mit dem Boot in der Bucht auf DOrschjagd zu gehen?


----------



## Fxndlxng (5. August 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



trollingfreak schrieb:


> Moin,dickes Petri!! Thema suchen: Stimmt, die Dorsche springen ein nicht ins Boot und müssen gesucht werden :m Worauf habt ihr gefangen?
> Dieses we hab ich mal ausgesetzt....hab es mit den Stachelrittern versucht #h
> Petri alle:vik:



Buttlöffel, Heringspaternoster und Gummis. Wattwürmer liefen diesmal besser als Ringler ansonsten nix aufregendes. Vor Pelzerhaken waren Schwärme von Heringen und Wittlingen.


----------



## stefansdl (11. August 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

wir sind nächste woche in der Bucht...es ist ja konstanter Ostwind angesagt...hat vielleicht jemand ein paar Tips für uns wo man bei Ostwind der Bucht am besten und erfolgreichsten ein paar fische zum landgang überreden kann?


----------



## tkmax (12. August 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Waren am Fr und Sa draußen. Nichts ging. Nicht mal Wattürmer.#c


----------



## carpbutcher (13. August 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

sonntag morgen vor pelzerhaken
zu zweit
15-20m
44 dorsche


----------



## trollingfreak (13. August 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



carpbutcher schrieb:


> sonntag morgen vor pelzerhaken
> zu zweit
> 15-20m
> 44 dorsche



#6
Klingt interessant #h
Gib mal ne paar  Infos  
Bei den Bedingungen ist das ja alles nicht so einfach |kopfkrat
Petri alle


----------



## Krone009 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

Mich würden weitere Infos auch interessieren. Wir waren Sonntag von morgen 6 Uhr bis Abend 18 Uhr draußen und haben zu zweit gerade mal einen großen Dorsch gefangen. Auf was habt Ihr gefangen?

Danke Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## Axtwerfer (14. August 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

waren Sa. zu dritt.... Pelzerhaken, Sierksdorf usw...
Würmer gebadet, Gepilkt, Geschleppt, alles auch in unterschiedlichen Tiefen versucht..

Resultat: 5 Dorsch, 3 zum mitnehmen..
             1 Platte, zu klein
             viele Wittlinge, zu klein
             ein paar Heringe

War schwer Fisch zu finden, bei den anderen sa es auch nicht besser aus.


----------



## carpbutcher (16. August 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moin moin.
in den ersten 30min sind bestimmt 15 fische im drill wieder ausgestiegen.dann wurden die bisse sehr agressiv und jeder hing.
wir haben die fische alle zwischen 6.30-8.30 gefangen danach war nichts mehr.
haben ein paar stellen vorm steilufer zwischen neustadt und pelzerhaken befischt.
gefangen haben wir nur mit kleinen shads 30g
ich grün-rot kumpel gelb-rot-
wir haben die meisten bisse bekommen als der köder kurz auf grund lag und wir ganz langsam höstens 10 cm angehoben haben.wir haben nur 12 dorsche mitgenommen aber alle waren voll mit krebsen.

die menge der fische hängt aber auch vom wind ab.
wir hatten süd ost.:vik:


----------



## trollingfreak (24. August 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



carpbutcher schrieb:


> moin moin.
> in den ersten 30min sind bestimmt 15 fische im drill wieder ausgestiegen.dann wurden die bisse sehr agressiv und jeder hing.
> wir haben die fische alle zwischen 6.30-8.30 gefangen danach war nichts mehr.
> haben ein paar stellen vorm steilufer zwischen neustadt und pelzerhaken befischt.
> ...




Nicht schlecht, jaja die Gummis sind unschlagbar:m und die Führung des Gummis ist meist auch ausschlaggebend !!
Morgen gehts auch mal wieder raus: :vik:
Mal sehen wo die Leos oder überhaupt zu finden sind |uhoh:
Hoffentlich nicht zu tief !!
Petri alle!!:vik:


----------



## trollingfreak (26. August 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So, gestern war es mal wieder soweit. Wir zu dritt rausgefahren und super gelaunt dann an den ersten Spot auf dem Steinriff  (ca 8m) angefangen. 1er Wurf sitzt Schöner 50ger. Dann  fingen wir in den ersten 2 Std ca 7 stk an der Stelle...jeder hatte bis Mittag ein paar schöne Leos aber viel war es bis dahin nicht. Also wir dann ins Tiefe und an den Kanten wo auch Anzeige war probiert was aber nur kleine Leos brachte....gegen Nachmittag haben wir dann einen Spot (ca 12-14m) gefunden wo echt richtig geile Leos waren...den dann mehrfach abgeriftet und es wurden dann am ende 20 Schöne Leos bis ca 75cm auf Pilker:vik:
Ps wenn ein Segelboot auf euch zufährt, Motor an und Wegfahren sonst wird mann gerammt.#d 
Es war ein echt schöner Tag mit super Wetter, super Wind, super Laune und super Fischen 
Petri alle:vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

petri zu den fischen.|wavey:


----------



## trollingfreak (27. August 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



esox02 schrieb:


> petri zu den fischen.|wavey:



Petri Dank!!
Sonst war  keiner los oder wie? #h
Petri alle


----------



## GE-104 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



trollingfreak schrieb:


> Petri Dank!!
> Sonst war  keiner los oder wie? #h
> Petri alle



Waren in der letzten Woche auch raus, an einem Tag Heringe 160 Stück in kurzer Zeit, am Dienstag 28.8 Nähe Klinik 40 Makrelen, Dorsche fast nichts, wenn Fisch untermassige...
Sind ab 2.9 nochmals für ne Woche da.... mal sehen was geht.
Werde mal versuchen etwas kleinere Gummis zu fischen könnt ihr was empfehlen wie schwer fischt ihr ? bin ziemlich unerfahren was Ostseeangelei angeht....#c


----------



## Slider17 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moin,
mich würde mal interessieren auf was ihr die Makrelen fangt?


----------



## Fxndlxng (3. September 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Whow, auf die Makros bin ich ja auch ein bischen neidisch...
Versuche schon seit mehreren Jahren mal ein paar Getigerte aus der Ostsee zu ziehen. Bislang leider ohne Erfolg.
Waren die Größen denn ok?


----------



## rotauge31 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



GE-104 schrieb:


> Waren in der letzten Woche auch raus, an einem Tag Heringe 160 Stück in kurzer Zeit, am Dienstag 28.8 Nähe Klinik 40 Makrelen, Dorsche fast nichts, wenn Fisch untermassige...
> Sind ab 2.9 nochmals für ne Woche da.... mal sehen was geht.
> Werde mal versuchen etwas kleinere Gummis zu fischen könnt ihr was empfehlen wie schwer fischt ihr ? bin ziemlich unerfahren was Ostseeangelei angeht....#c


 
Hi

Ich Fische mit 20 bis 50gr Köpfen je nach dem wie Stark die Drift größe 4/0 bei 10-12 cm Kopytos.Musst halt gut zum Grund kommen und dabei die Faustregel so leicht wie möglich und so schwer wie nötig.

MfG Rotauge31


----------



## astratrinker (6. September 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

gestern hat das wasser gekocht vor makrelen, haben mit einer angel 15 gute in 15 min. dann aufgehört, weil wir wollten doch garnicht angeln#d


----------



## Fxndlxng (7. September 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Vom Boot aus? Welche Richtung? Werde es auch noch mal probieren.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (7. September 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moin, einfach auf heringspaternoster in versch. größen versuchen-makrofedern haben mir in der ostsee noch nix gebracht...

vom boot aus jungheringsschwärme, oder sprottenschwärme suchen-strömungkanten...

bei uns in hro stehen sie immer an, oder in der fahrrinne, mal an den ersten tonnen, mal an den hinteren

viel glück, man findet sie nicht immer


----------



## GE-104 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War am Montag in der Neustätter Bucht hatten einen sehr schönen Tag, geangelt in Höhe der Klinik, Dorsche gingen gut auf Sandfarbene Shads, schöne Markrelen dabei auf dem Heringspaternoster.....#h


----------



## dorschhunter9 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo,

super Fang... Bei welcher Tiefe wurde denn gefischt?
Wir wollen die Tage auch mal los...

Bis dann


----------



## GE-104 (8. September 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



dorschhunter9 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> super Fang... Bei welcher Tiefe wurde denn gefischt?
> Wir wollen die Tage auch mal los...
> ...



Haben vor der Klinik auf 12 Meter geangelt, leichte 50 g Pilker und Gummis als Beifänger in 5-7, Dorsch spuckten alle 3-4 kleine Heringe aus, kleine Fischimitationen wären top gewesen als Beifänger.


----------



## carpbutcher (10. September 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

gestern zu zweit 60-70 dorsche.:vik:
nur ein untermassieger.
viele große dabei bis 4,5kg.

tiefe 14-18m


----------



## marcus7 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



carpbutcher schrieb:


> gestern zu zweit 60-70 dorsche.:vik:
> nur ein untermassieger.
> viele große dabei bis 4,5kg.
> 
> tiefe 14-18m





|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Ja ein dickes Petri dazu!

Wie habt ihr DAS denn angestellt?

lg


----------



## djoerni (10. September 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



carpbutcher schrieb:


> gestern zu zweit 60-70 dorsche.:vik:
> nur ein untermassieger.
> viele große dabei bis 4,5kg.
> 
> tiefe 14-18m



das ist garnicht so abwägig. Hatte das in Neustadt auch schon ein paar Mal. An einem Tag Wahnsinnsfänge, und danach maximal Durchschnitt.


----------



## carpbutcher (10. September 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

bestimmt ist der fischer schon da und hat die stelle mit netzen vermient.
werde nachher noch mal mit nem anderen kumpel versuchen.
hoffe das noch welche da sind.


----------



## Axtwerfer (11. September 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



carpbutcher schrieb:


> bestimmt ist der fischer schon da und hat die stelle mit netzen vermient.
> werde nachher noch mal mit nem anderen kumpel versuchen.
> hoffe das noch welche da sind.




haste bei 60-70 Dorschen vom Vortag nicht schon genug Filet in der Truhe... ?Tut mir leid aber #d


----------



## carpbutcher (11. September 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

sag mal axtwerfer suchst du streit?
habe ich mit einer silbe erwähnt wie viele fische ich mitgenommen habe?
zu deiner beruhigung jeder hat zehn mitgenommen.
und wenn du nicht angeln kannst und keine fische fängst ist das dein problem.
es gibt richtige angler und plumpser.
der richtige angler weiß was er macht.
der plumpser nicht.
was bist du?
lg Ingo


----------



## trollingfreak (11. September 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



carpbutcher schrieb:


> sag mal axtwerfer suchst du streit?
> habe ich mit einer silbe erwähnt wie viele fische ich mitgenommen habe?
> zu deiner beruhigung jeder hat zehn mitgenommen.
> und wenn du nicht angeln kannst und keine fische fängst ist das dein problem.
> ...



 #6 immer das gleiche! Kenn das auch nur zu gut! Ich halte mich  langsam immer mehr zuück mit fangmeldungen#c


----------



## Margaux (11. September 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Stimmt, Kunya Werft habe ich vergessen. Die ist so ganz i.O.
> 
> @robert07
> Was zahlt man denn bei der Kunya Werft für einen Liegeplatz? Sind die durch ein Tor oder ähnliches "gesichert"? Schwimmstege? Boxen? Würde mich sehr interessieren.


 
Moin Leute,

ich habe einen zwei Jahre alten Betrag ausgegraben  und hoffe, Ihr könnt mir aktuelle Infos dazu geben.

Ich suche für mein 5m Angelboot (Ryds 485 S) für die Saison 2013 einen festen Liegeplatz, am besten in Neustadt. 

Bei der Ancora Marina habe ich schon nachgefragt - bisher keine Antwort - aber diese 5-Sterne-Anlage scheint ja ggf. für uns Angler ein wenig übertrieben (..., oder?). Im kommunalen Hafen -  auch hier habe ich bisher keine Antwort erhalten - gibt' s bestimmt eine lange Warteliste. Insofern wäre ich über aktuelle Infos zu Kunya dankbar #6

Viele Grüße,
Volker


----------



## Onkel Frank (11. September 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



carpbutcher schrieb:


> zu deiner beruhigung jeder hat zehn mitgenommen.


 
Echt ???? Also ich hätt alle mitgenommen , und wär den nächsten Tag nur so zum Spaß angeln rausgefahren .


----------



## murph (12. September 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hey Leute,

heute von 7 - 16 Uhr raus gewesen mit Boot. Zielfisch war Dorsch. Raus gekommen ist bei 3 Leuten ein 40er Leo. Die anderen beiden Boote die draußen waren nur einen Wittling ans Band bekommen. Laut Aussage der Einheimischen wurde bis vorgestern sehr gut gefangen. Dann kamen gestern die Stellnetzfischer und seitdem ist Totentanz.

MfG


----------



## Rapfenkiller84 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@murph!
wir waren eins der drei boote !war echt ******** zumal ja wirklich bis vor zwei tagen noch geil viel und vor allem große fische gefangen wurden!naja nicht jeder tag ist fangtag!und bei nächsten mal gibts dann doppelt fisch ;so zusagen für heute mit!


----------



## murph (12. September 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Rapfenkiller84 schrieb:


> @murph!
> wir waren eins der drei boote !war echt ******** zumal ja wirklich bis vor zwei tagen noch geil viel und vor allem große fische gefangen wurden!naja nicht jeder tag ist fangtag!und bei nächsten mal gibts dann doppelt fisch ;so zusagen für heute mit!



so wird es sein. das haben wir uns auch gesagt


----------



## rudini (12. September 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Rapfenkiller...

...immer wieder;+


----------



## Rapfenkiller84 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@rudini
echt zum kotzen momentan!


----------



## bensihari (13. September 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen!!!
Wir wollten jetzt am Samstag los...
Wo stehen die Stellnetze denn? Oder besser gesagt, wie weit Richtung Grömitz?
Schöne sch...

VG Jens


----------



## mollwurf2 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ja diese stellnetze sind wirklich nervig. inwiefern die die fische weghalten weiss ich nicht. die sind manchmal so behindert aufgestellt das man garnicht mehr durchsieht wo vorne und hinten ist. ist euch den echt schonmal aufgefallen das die netze weniger fisch an die angeln lassen???


----------



## marcus7 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Naja mein Gott, dann zieht ihr am Ende des Angeltages mal so ein Netz hoch, falls ihr nix gefangen haben solltet .

lg


----------



## bensihari (17. September 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen,

wir waren am Samstag in der Bucht unterwegs! 38 Plattfische durften mit! Haben auch mit Wobblern geschleppt, aber nicht mal nen Zupfer! Und auf Wurm hatten wir auch nur einen Dorsch! Da wir die Platten zwischen 9 und 15 Metern gefangen haben, müßten die Dorsche noch tiefer stehen...


----------



## Margaux (18. September 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Margaux schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich habe einen zwei Jahre alten Betrag ausgegraben  und hoffe, Ihr könnt mir aktuelle Infos dazu geben.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Leute,

für den kommunalen Hafen bin ich jetzt auf der (langen) Warteliste. 

Könnte jemand ggf. etwas zur Ancora Marina sagen? Das sieht zwar etwas "elitär", aber auch eben professionell aus.

Danke und Grüße,
Volker


----------



## Fxndlxng (18. September 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

schönes Boot übrigens. 
Ich habe mir anfangs im Kommunalhafen nur einen Winterliegeplatz (ebenfalls 5m Boot) geholt. Den bekommt man problemlos und ohne Warteliste. Hab das Boot dann kurz vorm Eis rausgeholt und danach wieder rein... Zur ersten Sommersaison hat mich der Hafenmeister noch "verjagt" Nach der nächsten Wintersaison durfte ich dann bleiben. Der ein oder andere persönliche Schnack mit dem netten Hafenmeister ist nebenbei bemerkt, sehr viel effektiver als die telefonische Wartelisten-Nummer. Da rutscht man auch schon mal ein paar Plätzchen höher und an denjenigen vorbei, die "nur" anrufen. 

Zur Kunya Werft kann ich auch nicht mehr sagen als hinfahren und mit denen schnacken. Preislich liegt die in etwa auf dem Niveau vom Kommunalhafen. Die Plätze sind aber auch rar. 

Was die Ancora angeht kann ich keine Infos geben. Ich weiss nur das mein Jahresbeitrag im Kommunalhafen dort für max. 2 Monate reichen dürfte. Das die Ancora einen guten Namen hat ist aber wohl kein Geheimnis. Wem der Service den Aufpreis wert ist, kann das ja machen. Mir reicht der Kommunalhafen vollkommen aus.


----------



## Margaux (19. September 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Ich habe mir anfangs im Kommunalhafen nur einen Winterliegeplatz (ebenfalls 5m Boot) geholt. Den bekommt man problemlos und ohne Warteliste. Hab das Boot dann kurz vorm Eis rausgeholt und danach wieder rein...


 
@Findling, vielen Dank.

Zum Winterliegeplatz: informiert einen der Hafenmeister, wenn der Hafen droht zuzufrieren oder muß man sich beim Wetter selber auf dem Laufenden halten?  

Kann man das dann wieder auf dem Trailer liegende Boot dort irgendwo abstellen oder parkt man es zwischen - eigene Haustür o.ä.? 

@all: meine Fänge und Erfahrungen werde ich dann selbstverständlich auch hier posten. Neben den Dorschen interessiert mich insbesondere die Mefo-Angelei, die ich bisher "nur" mit der Wathose betrieben habe.


----------



## Marco74 (19. September 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dann mal willkommmen in der Bucht! Mein Boot liegt zwar (ab Mitte Oktober) in Travemünde, aber wir haben ja grob das gleiche Seegebiet.


----------



## Salty Waterboy (21. September 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hi Leute, ich hab vor mit nem Kumpel am Sonntag ne Tour in der neustädter bucht zu starten. Kann mir jemand sagen ob es bei den
Vorhergesagten Windbedingungen dort Sinn macht oder eher zu wellig ist? Angesagt ist ne windstärke 3, in böhen 4, aus westlicher Richtung. Meines erachtens möglich. Da abhängig = keine so hohen Wellen. |kopfkrat
Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren. 

Gruß belly


----------



## Rapfenkiller84 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ne 3 ist ok !da könnt ihr auf jedenfall starten!
berichte mal bitte ob was ging !waren vor 2wochen zu dritt oben und haben nicht mal ne flosse gesehen !also petri heil


----------



## Salty Waterboy (21. September 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Super, danke. Ja mal schauen was geht. Waren noch nie in der Ecke unterwegs. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Salty Waterboy (21. September 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nochmal schnell ne Frage, braucht man in s-h ne ostseekarte? Bin der Meinung so etwas mal gehört zu haben. Bei uns in m-v ist die ja Pflicht.


----------



## Eristo (21. September 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Bellyfisher schrieb:


> Nochmal schnell ne Frage, braucht man in s-h ne ostseekarte? Bin der Meinung so etwas mal gehört zu haben. Bei uns in m-v ist die ja Pflicht.



Angler aus anderen Bundesländern (als Schleswig-Holstein) müssen einen gültigen Bundesfischereischein besitzen und für zehn Euro pro Kalenderjahr eine Ergänzungsmarke kaufen. #q

Das Formular kann man aus dem Internet downloaden, die Marke wird von den Touristikbüros und als Service von verschiedenen Angelgeräte-Geschäften ausgegeben. Das Ausgabejahr wird mit einem Kugelschreiber in die Marke geschrieben, nur dann ist sie gültig. |uhoh:

Ich habe mir meine Marke von Kalles Angelshop in Neustadt geholt. #h

Die aus meiner Sicht zuverlässigste Windvorhersage ist hier:

http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/hav/farvandsudsigter-3/vestost.htm

Danach sollte der Sonntag eigentlich alle Möglichkeiten bieten...#h


----------



## icemen (23. September 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Leute,

war heute nördlich der Bucht unterwegs.
Konnte 15 gute Dorsche überlisten,wobei
einer um die 75 cm hatte.Machte richtig 
laune.Geangelt habe ich mit gummi in
dunklen Farben.
So Leute ran ans Wasser


Gruß Easy


----------



## trollingfreak (24. September 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



icemen schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> war heute nördlich der Bucht unterwegs.
> Konnte 15 gute Dorsche überlisten,wobei
> ...



Dickes Petri!! So wollen wir das sehen #6
Gruss und Petri


----------



## carpbutcher (24. September 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moin moin.
liege auch in der ancora marina.
super für angler.
mußt nochmal anrufen und mit herrn seemann reden.


----------



## Flying-Dutchman (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin,

wir wollen am Donnerstag(Westwind ~ 6kts) raus und ein paar Dorsche überlisten. 
Habt ihr eventuell die GPS-Koordinaten für eine schöne Schleppstrecke? Wir sind zum mit Deep Tail Dancer (RDT, BLT, HT und PD), sowie Dipsy Divern ausgestattet.
Neulich haben wir uns die 10m Kante(Purplefinder) vorgenommen und waren mit 2 schönen Dorschen leider nicht so erfolgreich.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## KOCHI82 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

schleppen ist schön, Gummi aber schöner.

heute zu zweit von Sonnenaufgang bis kurz nach 13 Uhr 15 schöne Küchendorsche Guffiert.

Größter hatte 68cm. alle anderen um 50cm. Paar Fehlbisse gabs auch noch.

Beim schleppen fast nur Fehlattacken. 

Wir waren zw. 5 u. 9m unterwegs.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

tolle strecke.......petri!!


----------



## marcus7 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



KOCHI82 schrieb:


> schleppen ist schön, Gummi aber schöner.
> 
> heute zu zweit von Sonnenaufgang bis kurz nach 13 Uhr 15 schöne Küchendorsche Guffiert.
> 
> ...



Jawoll, das schaut fein aus, dickes Petri!

Wart ihr mit Wathose vom Ufer aus unterwegs?
Weil du auch was von schleppen geschrieben hast...

lg


----------



## KOCHI82 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Jawoll, das schaut fein aus, dickes Petri!
> 
> Wart ihr mit Wathose vom Ufer aus unterwegs?
> Weil du auch was von schleppen geschrieben hast...
> ...



Moin. Die Fotos sind an Land beim fische putzen entstanden. Also alles vom kleinboot gefangen. 

Gruß


----------



## marcus7 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



KOCHI82 schrieb:


> Moin. Die Fotos sind an Land beim fische putzen entstanden. Also alles vom kleinboot gefangen.
> 
> Gruß



Ah okay, die Wathose hatte mich irritiert...


----------



## trollingfreak (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri!!
Nachtrag vom letzten  Wochenende:
Regen,Regen,Regen bis 13 Uhr. Wer 2Freunde und  ich. Wo:Steinriff Wann: 8-15uhr, bester Köder: Kopyto 7,5cm mit 21gr Kopf
Was: ca 60 schöne Leos 
Petri alle:vik:


----------



## bensihari (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen!

Keiner am Wochenende los gewesen? Wie siehts denn aus im Moment?

VG Jens


----------



## Margaux (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

also ich bin ja kompletter "Bucht"-Neuling und war am Wochenende erst zum zweiten Mal dort unterwegs. Deshalb probiere ich natürlich erstmal so einiges aus. Ich habe sowohl mit Mefo-Blinker geworfen als auch gepilkt und konnte einige "Portionsdorsche" bekommen, die alle wieder schwimmen. Auch andere Boote haben beim Pilken und Schleppen Dorsche gefangen.

Weiß jemand wie es mit Mefo in der Bucht aussieht?

Grüße,
Volker


----------



## bensihari (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Na denn petri!!!!! :m Auf welcher Tiefe stehen die Dorsche denn im Moment?


----------



## trollingfreak (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moinsen in die Runde, Dorsch gibt es im Moment genügend
Hunger  haben sie auch :g , alles  vollgestopft mit Krebsen, kleine  Artgenossen und Seringelwürmer
Wo: Steinriff 6-8m
Wer: Icemen,nen Freund und  ich
Boot: Vom Kumpel und nebenbei den neuen 15ps Motor eingeweiht, ist ja ein krasser  unterschied :k:vik:
Köder: Kopyto 7,5-11cm, Pilker
Was: 50 Leos 
Fazit: Nen Freund (Heilbutthannes) war zum Schleppen unterwegs und hatte  auch genug Fisch#6
Nächste Woche gehts zum trollen raus.
Den Trutten nachstellen:k
Gruss und Petri alle


----------



## Fxndlxng (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bin gestern auch am Steinriff unterwegs gewesen. Haben schöne Dorsche und ein paar Wittlinge gefangen. Sind die meiste Zeit zwischen 12 und 18m unterwegs gewesen. Auf Hin- und Rückweg waren jede Menge Heringe auf dem Echolot zu sehen. 

Werde auch demnächst antrollen wobei im Moment noch viel Seegras und jede Menge Quallen im Wasser sind. Wird also ein mühseliger Start werden. Für gute Truttenfänge vom Boot ist es auch noch etwas früh...


----------



## Margaux (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Werde auch demnächst antrollen wobei im Moment noch viel Seegras und jede Menge Quallen im Wasser sind. Wird also ein mühseliger Start werden. Für gute Truttenfänge vom Boot ist es auch noch etwas früh...


 
Japp, ich hatte am WE ein wenig Freihand geschleppt und dauernd Seegras am Köder. Selbst beim Werfen mit MeFo-Bilnkern mit Hakengröße 4 gab' s stellenweise fast bei jedem Wurf Seegras.

Für die Trutten ist es scheinbar wirklich noch etwas zu früh. Und nun soll es zudem noch mal verhältnismäßig warm werden, da ist wohl noch etwas Geduld gefragt...


----------



## Allrounder0872 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moinsen...!!!!

Wir waren die letzten beiden Tage mitm Mietboot unterwegs.
Freitag: ca. 100 Heringe und 2 50er Dorsche, Die Heringe haben wir auf 15-18m gefangen die Bucht is rappelvoll mit Hering, Wir haben nur eineinhalb stunden auf Hering gefischt, den Rest des Tages mit Naturköder und Gummi da ging komischer weise gar nichts.

Samstag: 15 Leos 50+ der größte hatte 76cm gefangen alle beim Schleppen auf Wobbler zwischen 9 und 13m viele Fische sind uns noch ausgestiegen und wir haben jeder nur mit einer Rute in der Hand Geschleppt!!!


----------



## MarschAngler (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Sportsfreunde !

Waren auch zu zweit am Freitag mit einem Kleinboot auf der Bucht unterwegs, Ententeichwetter und feinste Oktobersonne !
Ergebnis: Ein paar Platte auf Wattwurm, ein Küchendorsch beim Schleppen + 2 Aussteiger ( 1 x beim Schleppen, 1 x an der "toten Rute" auf Gummi ).
Die letzte 3/4 Stunde haben wir noch ca. 40 Heringe verhaftet, kann mich nur Allrounder0872 anschließen: Heringe sind in Massen unterwegs !

Was Leos angeht hätte es etwas mehr sein können, aber war trotzdem ein klasse Tag !


----------



## Margaux (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war Samstag unterwegs, es war bestes Wetter, schöne Sonne, ruhige See.

Die Heringe waren wirklich massenweise in der Bucht, zwischendurch ging auch mal die ein oder andere Makrele ans Paternoster. Auf dem "Rückweg" zur Marina hatte ich beim Freihandschleppen mit tief laufendem Wobbler vier schöne Einsteiger, konnte aber nur zwei verwerten (Portionsdorsche, die aber wieder schwimmen). Schade, einer der Aussteiger hatte schon ordentlich Zug.

Es hat jedenfalls Spaß gemacht. 

Grüße,
Volker


----------



## HD4ever (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

vorgerstern war viel Kraut auf dem Steinriff - vor Niendorf alles voll mit Netzen.
beim schleppen nur 4 Dorsche - aber ne richtig fette Steelhead erwicht ( s.Trollingfänge )


----------



## Margaux (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ... ne richtig fette Steelhead erwicht ( s.Trollingfänge )


 
Genial, Jörg, dickes Petri zur Steelhead #6

Ich hoffe, wenn es jetzt kälter wird - und hoffentlich das Kraut weniger - auf meine ersten Mefo-Fänge in der Bucht vom Boot.


----------



## tim13 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moinsen, 

keiner los gewesen am we?

wie sieht es zur zeit denn aus mit dorsch und butt in der bucht?

wollen mittwoch mal nen versuch starten....


----------



## Onkel Frank (5. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



tim13 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> keiner los gewesen am we?
> 
> ...


 
Bei durchgehend 12 Knt und 25 Knt in Böen ??? Viel Glück beim Versuch |uhoh:.


----------



## KOCHI82 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



tim13 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> keiner los gewesen am we?
> 
> ...



Gestern 19 Dorsche mitgenommen (größter 73) und noch einige im Drill verloren. Paar kleinere und 2 babyforellen released. 4 Heringe fürs Abendbrot Heute gabs auch noch. Das alles zu zweit bei 6-9m.

Wat die Platten treiben weiß ich leider nicht! Dafür macht der Dorsch im Moment zu viel Spaß mit Gummi!!!!#6

Viel Spaß am Mittwoch!!

Nicht den Bericht vergessen!!


----------



## Hohensinn (6. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri Heil,

Hoffe wir können auch so ein Ergebniss liefern, sind Morgen bis Samstag oben. Mal schaun wie es wird. 

Gruß Walter


----------



## Fxndlxng (6. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hatte gestern jede Menge Grönländer und ein paar Dorsche beim schleppen. Leider noch immer keine besseren Forellen. Die kleinen stürzen sich auf alles was halbwegs ins Schema passt. Gingen alle zurück. Ich versuche es Freitag wieder.


----------



## bensihari (6. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen,

wir wollten auch am Wochenende los. Hat denn wirklich keiner ein Update über meine platten Freunde????
Aber eine Runde Dorsche schleppen werden wir wohl auch!
Ich werde berichten!!


----------



## Ostseeschwabe (7. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Waren Gestern Vormittag vor der Arbeit, 2 Stunden mit dem Schlauchboot draußen, gefangen haben wir 2 sehr schöne Dorsche (der größere war ein 75er) und einen Hering. Dabei noch 2 im Drill verloren. Gefangen haben wir bei 14m mit Gummi u Pilker. Gegen 11 wurde es dann zunehmend windiger, was uns zum Landgang gezwungen hat. 
Wenn der Wind mitspielt ist es zur Zeit wirklich eine sehr gute Angelei auf Dorsch. Allerdings macht es wirklich keinen Spaß mehr wenn man innerhalb von wenigen Minuten ein paar hundert Meter driftet.


----------



## bensihari (7. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das klingt nach Spaß!!!!
Aber war denn niemand in letzter Zeit auf Butt los???
@Findling: auf Welcher Tiefe hast Du geschleppt?


----------



## Ostseeschwabe (7. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich Glaub die Dorsche sind derzeit einfach so gierig, dass die Plattfische gar nicht so richtig an die Köder kommen, wenn sie da sind und man mit entsprechendem Köder angelt. Man soll ja auch immer das machen was man kann und nicht was man unbedingt möchte ;-)


----------



## bensihari (7. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Aber man möchte immer das machen was man möchte! ;-)
Bin halt eher der Plattfischliebhaber! ;-)


----------



## Fxndlxng (7. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Unterschiedlich, die meiste Zeit aber zwischen 10 und 14 Meter. Flacher ging aber auch einiges.


----------



## bensihari (7. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Klasse, danke für die Info! Haben die Dorsche knapp über Grund gebissen oder auch im Mittelwasser?
Und die Meerfolrellen nebenbei auf Dorschköder?


----------



## bensihari (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen,

hier eine kurze Zusammenfassung des gestrigen Tages:
5 Platte, ca. 7 Dorsche und einmal Silber (klein)
War ein schwieriger Tag... Raus aus dem Hafen Richtung Grömitz... Schnell festgestellt, dass fischen bei dem Wind/Welle keinen Spaß macht... Also Richtung Sierksdorf und da auf Platte (sollte Zielfisch Nr. 1 sein) probiert... Bis Mittag fünf Stück gefangen... Nicht der beste Tag! Dann noch ne Runde auf Dorsch und Meerforelle geschleppt! Auf 5m kamen dann bei Sonnenschein die Dorsche auf Schlepplöffel... Dafür die einzige Meerforelle bei 8m auf einen Taildancer...
Aber alles im allem ein schöner Tag auf dem Wasser!!!


----------



## Silvio.i (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ihr habt auch Wind und Welle gehabt????
Ich dachte, wäre gestern alles in Kühlungsborn gewesen. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass noch wind für woanders übrig geblieben ist, so wie es bei uns gewindet hat


----------



## bensihari (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War nur ne 3 angesagt... Aber morgens waren wir da ziemlich weit weg von! #q


----------



## Fxndlxng (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Habe am Freitag schöne Dorsche bis 75cm eingesammelt. Dazu 2 Forellen zum mitnehmen (Ende Vierzig, Anfang Fünfzig) und einige kleine wieder zurück. Immer noch kein anständiges Silber dabei gewesen. Ende der Woche versuche ich es wieder.


----------



## Margaux (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



bensihari schrieb:


> War nur ne 3 angesagt... Aber morgens waren wir da ziemlich weit weg von! #q


 
Nöö, also 4 war für Sonntag schon angesagt. Deshalb war ich auch Mittags nur mal schauen (bei der Ancora), alleine wollte ich bei dem Wind nicht raus. 

Es soll jetzt kälter werden, mit Nachtfrösten, dann dürften die Mefos größer werden, die an die Angel gehen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Margaux schrieb:


> Es soll jetzt kälter werden, mit Nachtfrösten, dann dürften die Mefos größer werden.


 
Wachsen die nur bei Nachtfrost?


----------



## Margaux (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wachsen die nur bei Nachtfrost?


 

Bei Nachtfrost UND Vollmond... |muahah:


----------



## HD4ever (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri zu den Forellen !!! #6
ich konnte auch schon 2 mal silbern :m

falls noch jemand  Lust auf Trollinggequatsche und Erfahrungsaustausch haben sollte : *klick  *#h


----------



## bensihari (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Margaux schrieb:


> Nöö, also 4 war für Sonntag schon angesagt. Deshalb war ich auch Mittags nur mal schauen (bei der Ancora), alleine wollte ich bei dem Wind nicht raus.



Aber leider nicht zwei Tage vorher, als wir die finalen Planungen gemacht haben... #c


----------



## Margaux (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



bensihari schrieb:


> Aber leider nicht zwei Tage vorher, als wir die finalen Planungen gemacht haben... #c


 
Das kann natürlich sein... Außerdem schwanken die Angaben zwischen den verschiedenen Wetterinstituten ja recht häufig. 

Wart Ihr übrigens die Jungs mit Wobblerverlust und Rutenbruch?


----------



## bensihari (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Margaux schrieb:


> Wart Ihr übrigens die Jungs mit Wobblerverlust und Rutenbruch?



Ne, zum Glück nicht! Das hätt mir auch den Tag ein wenig verdorben! :c


----------



## Margaux (12. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



bensihari schrieb:


> Ne, zum Glück nicht! Das hätt mir auch den Tag ein wenig verdorben! :c


 
Jupp, dachte nur, weil die in etwa die gleiche Fangausbeute hatten wie Ihr und soo viele am Sonntag nicht unterwegs waren.


----------



## Freddy007 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

das waren wir mit dem dobbelten wobbler verlust und ruten bruch. war trotzdem schön auf dem wasser. eine mini mefo und ca. 10 dorsche,6 entnommen.


@Margaux: haben uns am hafen getoffen oder???


----------



## Policeman (14. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen,

kann mir jemand verraten, wo dieses Steinriff genau liegt?Foto?Karte?Werden am Freitag im Binnenbereich Neustadt zu Wasser lassen und dann in die Bucht zum Schleppen...Gibts gerade bestimmte Farben die stechen? Grüße


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Olli! 

Dein Boot hatte 5 ps oder?


----------



## Policeman (14. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

ja ganz genau...LG


----------



## marcus7 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

dann machts wohl eher Sinn an den 8m Kanten mit tieflaufenden Wobblern zu schleppen. Mit 5 PS fährt man bestimmt ne halbe Ewigkeit bis zum Steinriff.

Wenn du etwas googelst findest du auch Seekarten in denen alles verzeichnet ist, hab die Seite leider nicht mehr im Kopf. Ist aber grob nordöstliche Richtung vom Neustadt Hafen aus.

lg


----------



## Policeman (14. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin und dank,

also ich war kürzlich in der Bucht. Die Fahrt auf die gegenüberliegende Seite (von Neustatd aus) waren ca. 20 Minuten Fahrt, ging also. Ein Kartenlink wäre prima...

Sonst ging auch links herum, Richtung Grömitz ganz gut, Kanten um die 12m...


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Olli! das sind bei schnurgeradem Kurs (schwer zu fahren) über 10km, 
ich würde das lassen. Fahr lieber mal bei mir mit.


----------



## Policeman (14. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Auch ne Möglichkeit ;-)


----------



## Margaux (14. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Freddy007 schrieb:


> @Margaux: haben uns am hafen getoffen oder???


 
@Freddy: Japp #h


----------



## Yupii (14. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Torsk_SH schrieb:


> Olli! das sind bei schnurgeradem Kurs (schwer zu fahren) über 10km,
> ich würde das lassen. Fahr lieber mal bei mir mit.


|evil:|evil:


----------



## Margaux (14. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Policeman schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> kann mir jemand verraten, wo dieses Steinriff genau liegt? Karte? Koordinaten


 
Moin Leute,

ich bin ja nun neu hier und weiß, daß sog. "Hot-Spots" nicht gerne Preis gegeben werden . Trotzdem wäre auch ich interessiert zu erfahren, wo sich dieses Steinriff befindet. Danke #6

Mein Boot |rolleyes liegt neuerdings (auch über den Winter) in Neustadt und ich nehme "Gleichgesinnte" gerne mit. Zu zweit angelt man in meinem 5m-Kahn am besten .


----------



## marcus7 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/gallery/files/4/6/vollbildaufzeichnung_23.07.2011_152424.jpg

Mal ein grobes Bild. Also von Travemünde aus wäre es definitiv kürzer und auch mit 5 PS machbar denke ich.

Aber es gibt dort auch strikte Sperrzonen in denen nicht gefischt werden darf, da solltest du dich auch am besten vorher gut informieren. Eigentlich sind die nur mittels GPS einwandfrei einzuhalten glaube ich.

lg


----------



## Margaux (14. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ Marcus, vielen Dank !!

Das ist ja in der Tat quasi in "Wurfweite" vom Brodtener Steilufer, da muß man wegen der Sperrzonen echt aufpassen...


----------



## marcus7 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Margaux schrieb:


> Mein Boot |rolleyes liegt neuerdings (auch über den Winter) in Neustadt und ich nehme "Gleichgesinnte" gerne mit. Zu zweit angelt man in meinem 5m-Kahn am besten .



Auf das Angebot würde ich liebend gerne zurück kommen, wenn ich nicht so weit weg wohnen würde :-(.

Es macht unheimlich Spaß dort zu fischen .

Habe grade ne Weile nach der Online-Seekarte gesucht(die war echt gut), aber ich finde sie nicht mehr....habe sie mir damals extra ausgedruckt und alle Tiefen  und interessante stellen mühselig nachgezeichnet und vermerkt, aber auch die ist irgendwo im Keller verschollen #c.

lg


----------



## Reppi (14. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



> Mein Boot  liegt neuerdings (auch über den Winter) in Neustadt und ich nehme "Gleichgesinnte" gerne mit. Zu zweit angelt man in meinem 5m-Kahn am besten



Also wenn Du mal keine Lust hast, alleine zu fahren, ich schreie hier !
SBF habe ich auch.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Margaux (14. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Auf das Angebot würde ich liebend gerne zurück kommen, wenn ich nicht so weit weg wohnen würde :-(.
> 
> Es macht unheimlich Spaß dort zu fischen .


 
Japp, und ich fange gerade erst an |rolleyes. 

Ich wohne "erst" seit fünf Jahren im Norden und habe zunächst die Küsten mit der Wathose beackert. Das macht auch Spaß, aber die Bootsangelei ist schon eine ganz andere Sache.

Wenn Du mal an der Küste bist und eine "Mitfahrgelegenheit" brauchst, einfach eine PN schicken!


----------



## Margaux (14. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Reppi schrieb:


> Also wenn Du mal keine Lust hast, alleine zu fahren, ich schreie hier !
> SBF habe ich auch.
> 
> Gruß Uwe


 
Du hast Post


----------



## N00blikE05 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Meint ihr vll. openseamap.org ?


----------



## blumi (14. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin moin,

ich habe mir mal die mühe gemacht das,
wird uns vielleicht bisschen helfen, oben ist auch der link in der PDF zu sehen.

Bin alleine unterwegs würde gerne auch in Neustadt Angeln, kenne das auch habe sonst immer ein Boot gemietet alleine zu viel Geld.

Anhang anzeigen Seekarte Neustadt Bucht.pdf

	

		
			
		

		
	
#6

gruß Thomi


----------



## Marco74 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

oder hier und ranzoomen:
http://www.nv-pedia.de/pedia/?q=node/485
Nur zur Info: Wer nicht die genauen Positionen des Sperrgebietes sich abgspeichert hat: Alles flacher als 8 Meter ist verbotene Zone (stimmt nicht ganz exakt, aber als Faustregel okay)


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

http://www.angeln-in-luebeck.de/angelgewaesser/brodtener-ufer.php


----------



## Flying-Dutchman (14. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich favorisiere Navionics auf dem Smartphone zum navigieren. Gibts im Playstore kostet aber ein paar Euro.


Kostenfreie Version:
http://www.purplefinder.com/login-failure.html
login: demo
password: demo

Dann Ostsee zoomen, Neustädter Bucht zoomen und die gewünschten GPS-Daten in das Navigationsgerät bzw. Smartphone(Locus Free) eintragen.


----------



## Oliver1967 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Jungs....mal ne Frage,  ich bin noch 1,5 Wochen in Sierksdorf und noch keinen "Plan" vom Bootsangeln ;-)
Hab bis jetzt nur am Stand und auf der Seebrücke in Hafkrug geangelt.
Wenn jemand die Tage mal rausfährt würde ich gerne mitkommen 

LG Oli


----------



## Fxndlxng (16. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gestern die erste bessere Forelle gefangen (60cm). Ansonsten noch einiges an Dorsch und ein paar Grönländer.

Grüße!


----------



## marcus7 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Schaut Hammer aus , Petri dir!


----------



## Marco74 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Schöner Fisch! In welcher Tiefe hattest du sie gefangen?


----------



## Fxndlxng (17. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bei ca. 9m Wassertiefe am Downrigger (Lauftiefe 20 Fuss)


----------



## JoFlash (18. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Super Fisch!!
Petri dazu.


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sonst keiner los gewesen?
Je nach Wetterentwicklung fahre ich an einem der nächsten 3-4 Tage wieder hoch.


----------



## Margaux (20. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich habe nur an den Wochenenden Zeit zum Angeln und werde das am kommenden Wochenende - wenn das Wetter mitspielt - auch tun. An den letzten beiden Wochenende ging' s leider nicht.


----------



## peiner freak (20. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moin  moin ich war von grömitz aus raus mit meinem kleinboot samstag leider zuviel welle und sonntag in 5 std 2 dorsche auf gummi mit pilker wurm & schleppen leidrr nix egal boot war das erste mal im wasser und ich bin glücklich endlich nicht mehr kuttern gretz björn


----------



## Krone009 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Zusammen,

Wir waren So. Mit zwei Booten in der Neustädterbucht draußen. Haben geschleppt, Gepilkt und alles mögliche mit Gummi versucht. Leider haben wir nur 4 Dorsche aus dem Wasser ziehen können. Von den waren auch noch zwei untermaßig. Die anderen Beiden hatten Gute 60 cm.

Also Fisch hatten wir viel auf den Echoloten aber irgendwie wollten die Fische nicht beißen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## mrgrinton (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir wollen mal wieder am Di raus, letztes Mal hat sich leider der Windfinder geirrt und wir mußten früher als gewollt wieder raus.
Vielleicht klappt´s ja diesmal mit den Dorschen.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## mrgrinton (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wie läuft es denn überhaupt gerade ? Jemand was aktuelles ?
Gruß Andreas


----------



## strandlaeufer (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Es läuft schlecht. Beim Pilken am Samstag mit 7 Personen ganze 5 Dorsche, Angelzeit von 9.00 - 15.00 Uhr, alle Tiefen ausprobiert.


----------



## Fxndlxng (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Lohnt derzeit kaum. Gestern bei viel Wind nur wenig Dorsche. Durchschnittsgröße ebenfalls ausbaufähig. Eine braune Endfünfziger sowie ein paar Grönländer releast. Ansonsten eine eher zähe Angelei mit nur sehr vereinzelten Bissen. Ich glaube ein paar Tage Oststurm würden der Sache jetzt gut tun.


----------



## immerfänger (25. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sind gestern in Bliesdorf zum Schleppen gewesen. Sicht war unter aller Sau. Erst ab ca.13 Uhr konnte man das Ufer sehen, obwohl wir sehr ufernah schleppten. Wir waren zum ersten Mal mit dem neuen Pinnenpilot am Start, der uns immer auf der richtigen Spur gehalten hat. Das Ergebnis war auch ganz in Ordnung. Strily hatte 19 Dorsche und 2 Mefos. Ich 15 Dorsche und 1 Mefo. Der größte Dorsch von Strily hatte 74 cm.
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## trollingfreak (25. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



immerfänger schrieb:


> Sind gestern in Bliesdorf zum Schleppen gewesen. Sicht war unter aller Sau. Erst ab ca.13 Uhr konnte man das Ufer sehen, obwohl wir sehr ufernah schleppten. Wir waren zum ersten Mal mit dem neuen Pinnenpilot am Start, der uns immer auf der richtigen Spur gehalten hat. Das Ergebnis war auch ganz in Ordnung. Strily hatte 19 Dorsche und 2 Mefos. Ich 15 Dorsche und 1 Mefo. Der größte Dorsch von Strily hatte 74 cm.
> Gruß
> Wolfgang



So muss das  aussehen   DICKES PETRI!!

Wir  hatten gestern 40 Leos auf dem Steinriff#h icemen und  ich!
Gruß und  Petri alle


----------



## Marco74 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bei der Suppe auf dem Steinriff?
Na ja, anscheinend bist du ja nicht gerammt worden ;-)
Bei mir gab es ufernah auch endlich mal wieder gute Dorsche. Nur die beiden Mefos waren zu klein.


----------



## Margaux (27. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir waren Samstag und Montag unterwegs. Beim Schleppen mit freilaufenden Wobblern und Blinkern am Slide Diver konnten wir einige Dorsche ergattern, allerdings keine Mefo. Die kamen dann beim Spinnfischen mit Küstenblinkern ans Band, eine schöne 55cm und eine 53cm. Das war schon mal prima.


----------



## marcus7 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri allen fleißigen Fängern,
so was in der Art wäre für morgen auch schön ;-).


----------



## Fxndlxng (28. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri, schönes Ding.


----------



## marcus7 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Axtwerfer und ich waren gestern ab Grömitz unterwegs. Den Strily haben wir im Hafen getroffen, außerdem noch 2 ältere Kollegen die uns Starthilfe gaben, als der AB nicht anspringen wollte-vielen Dank nochmal falls die hier reinschauen#h.

War ein super spaßiger Tag, schöne Dorsche gefangen, aber auch ein paar kleine dabei und noch mehrere gute verloren, 5 Platten haben wir auch noch mitgenommen, auf Tauwurm.
Nur die MEFO blieb leider aus, naja nächstes mal dann...

Alles in allem Wiederholungswürdig .

lg Marcus


----------



## peiner freak (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

abend ich war heute von grömitz aus raus 3 gute dorsche bis mittag danach nur noch zahnstocher alle auf gelb,grün,rot gf 30g kopp ....
2 weitere boote 3 leute 4 dorsche zusammen (segeberger)
jetzt ist erstmal 4 wochen angelpause hoffe ab 27.12 ist die ostsee noch frei 2
wochen urlaub @ Grömitz gretz björn


----------



## Marco74 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Am Samstag hatte ich nur drei Angelstunden zur Verfügung. Die reichten allerdings ;-)
Beim Schleppen an der Nordwest Ecke des Steinriffs gab es ca. 15 Dorsche (davon 10 im Bereich 60-75, die mit kamen) und 2 kleine Mefos. Bei 1 Grad kam ich richtig ins Schwitzen.


----------



## Margaux (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir waren am Samstag zu zweit in der Bucht unterwegs und konnten an der leichten Spinnrute mit 20gr. Küstenblinker insgesamt 12 schöne Dorsche erwischen. Am leichten Geschirr hat das richtig Spaß gemacht. Mefos wollten diesmal nicht ans Band.


----------



## kühkopfangler (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo, ich war Anfang Oktober 2 Tage mit 5PS Leihboot vor Neustadt angeln. Mit dem Wetter und Fang hatten wir wohl nicht so das Glück. Wir hatten beim Schleppangeln und Pilken/Gummifisch nur kleine Dorsche und Wittlinge fangen können. 
Wäre da nicht die Entfernung Frankfurt-Neustadt würde ich da aber öfter angeln.


----------



## Fxndlxng (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gestern gab es eine gute Fischerei auf Forelle und Dorsch. Leider machte uns der Nebel das Leben schwer. Auf Grund der Sichtverhältnisse konnten wir unser eigentliches Zielgebiet nicht anfahren und gegen Mittag mussten wir für ca. 2 Std. ganz pausieren. Dafür wurden wir aber mit einem Fang der besonderen Art entschädigt. Zunächst dachten wir an eine sehr starke Forelle aber beim Keschern kam dann ein 82cm Seelachs zum Vorschein. Toller Drill muss ich sagen. Könnte ich öfter vertragen. Heute Abend gibt es jedenfalls Fish and Chips.


----------



## HD4ever (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ein Seelachs ??? cool !!! Petri !


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sauber! Die Jungs könnten sich gerne öfters mal zu uns verirren.


----------



## mollwurf2 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

das würde mir auch gefallen XD


----------



## Margaux (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Marius, ein unglaublicher Fang. Ein gaanz dickes Petri von mir. Diese "Jungs" könnten sich in der Ostsee gerne ausbreiten 

Auf dem Photo schimmert der Fisch leicht bräunlich, könnte es nicht auch ein Pollack sein? Wobei die stark ausgeprägte, gerade Seitenlinie in der Tat auf einen Köhler schließen läßt.


----------



## Axtwerfer (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

uiiii  |bigeyes  Köhler sind doch eigendlich Schwarmfische, das git ja Hoffnung auf mehr....#6

Wie waren denn die "Beifänge " so ?


----------



## Schneiderfisch (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Gestern gab es eine gute Fischerei auf Forelle und Dorsch. Leider machte uns der Nebel das Leben schwer. Auf Grund der Sichtverhältnisse konnten wir unser eigentliches Zielgebiet nicht anfahren und gegen Mittag mussten wir für ca. 2 Std. ganz pausieren. Dafür wurden wir aber mit einem Fang der besonderen Art entschädigt. Zunächst dachten wir an eine sehr starke Forelle aber beim Keschern kam dann ein 82cm Seelachs zum Vorschein. Toller Drill muss ich sagen. Könnte ich öfter vertragen. Heute Abend gibt es jedenfalls Fish and Chips.



Fettes Petri! Auf welchen Köder und in welcher Tiefe hat der gebissen? Downrigger oder Sideplanerboard ?


----------



## Fxndlxng (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir sind bei Sonnenaufgang von dem Nebel überrascht worden. Ungefähr auf halber Strecke zum Steinriff. Haben dann direkt Kurs auf Niendorf gesetzt. Zunächst waren die Sichtverhältnisse aber noch vertretbar, so dass wir angefangen haben Ruten zu setzen und in Richtung Niendorf Hafen schleppen wollten. Noch während wir die Ruten ausgebracht haben Biss zunächst ein kleiner Dorsch. Der kam gerade ins Boot als ein Doublehook auf 2 ganz flach laufende Ruten folgte (jeweils mit 10gr Blei hinter Sideplanern bei 62ft Wassertiefe). Wir vermuteten 2 Forellen, von denen eine offensichtlich sehr gut sein musste. Deshalb releasten wir zunächst die schwächere Forelle von ca. 50cm und widmeten uns dann ernsthaft der vermeintlich Großen. Die entpuppte sich dann aber als etwas ganz anderes...
Wir wären sehr gerne noch einmal über den Punkt gefahren, denn da wäre sicher noch mehr zu holen gewesen aber hinter uns schloss sich die Nebelwand wie ein Vorhang. Mit Sichtweiten von geschätzten 20-40m. 
Selbst mit Radar bekomme ich bei so etwas sofort Schnappatmung. Für mein Boot ohne Radar unvertretbar und deshalb haben wir sofort abgebrochen und erst dicht unter Land und bei besserer Sicht weitergemacht. Später mussten wir, wie schon geschrieben, auch dort abbrechen. Erst am Nachmittag wurde es wieder besser. Wir konnten im flacheren dann noch ein paar Dorsche und auch noch Forellen fangen. Aber nix weltbewegendes mehr.


----------



## Fxndlxng (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Pollack oder Köhler kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Habe beides vorher noch nicht in natura gesehen. War lediglich von einem Köhler ausgegangen. Für Korrektur bin ich daher dankbar...

Köder war ein KP Blinker in grün mit perlmuttfarbendem Aufkleber. Das Ding hatte er sich komplett einverleibt. Hing nur noch die Schnur aus dem Maul.


----------



## lakoehn (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich konnte gestern 2 Meerforellen je 44 cm erschleoppen.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

echt geiles ding, Findling!


----------



## MichaHH (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dickes Petri von mir @findling!

Lg Micha


----------



## Schneiderfisch (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



MichaHH schrieb:


> Dickes Petri von mir @findling!
> 
> Lg Micha




Ach, der schmuckbert )))


----------



## ebbe (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ist 1000% ein Köhler! 

Petri dazu!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

petri zum köhler!!

also meine lieblingsfische sind die nicht(zumindest kulinarisch) da gibts bessere fische in der ostsee.
ich hätte nichts gegen eine ausbreitung von wolfsbarsch,schellfisch oder makrelen.......


----------



## Christian1982 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Netter Beifang. Petri. Der Unterschied zwischen einem Köhler und Pollack ist die Seitenlinie. Beim Köhler geht diese grade entlang, wobei der Pollack eine abstufende Seitenlinie hat.


----------



## Margaux (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Pollack oder Köhler kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Habe beides vorher noch nicht in natura gesehen. War lediglich von einem Köhler ausgegangen. Für Korrektur bin ich daher dankbar...



Japp, es handelt sich um einen Köhler wegen der geraden Seitenlinie. Auf dem Bild wirkte der Fisch bräunlich, ich vermute in natura war der aber mehr gräulich.


----------



## Franky D (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

fettes petri zu dem fang


----------



## Fxndlxng (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gestern ist in Richtung Steinriff jede Menge Kraut im Wasser gewesen. Bis mittags gab es außerdem keinen einzigen Biss auf der Strecke. Haben uns dann entschlossen das Gebiet noch einmal für 3 Std. wechseln. Das hat sich schnell ausgezahlt. Insgesamt konnten wir noch 4 Forellen und 9 Dorsche einsammeln. Eine 56er, eine 47er und ein paar Dorsche gingen mit nach Hause. Rest zurück.

Grüße!


----------



## pkbenny (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Männer,

sofern Sonntag das Wetter mitspielt sind wir mit einem Boot von Martins Angeltreff draußen.
Habt ihr ein paar aktuelle Tips für einen kompletten Neuling in der Region?
Wir wollten schleppen (Rapala Deeptail Dancer) und mit leichten Gummifischen los.
Sollte man mit der kleinen Motorisierung (5PS) eher Richtung Bliesdorf oder Richtung Steinriff?
Welche Tiefe verspricht momentan am ehesten Erfolg?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Benjamin


----------



## Axtwerfer (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mit 5 PS zum Steinriff ?  Ist schon eine ganz schöne Strecke....dann biste da und musst volle  Fahrt wieder zurrück, damit Du noch im hellen reinkommst.
Bliesdorf ist auch weit weg. Ich würde entweder Richtung Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken oder in Richtung Sierksdorf
 ( Hansapark) auf 8-10 Meter mit Deep-Tail-Dancer schleppen. Richtung Sierksdorf entlang der Fahrwassertonnen 10-12m geht eigendlich fast immer was.

Viel Spaß :m


----------



## Schneiderfisch (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Mit 5 PS zum Steinriff ?  Ist schon eine ganz schöne Strecke....dann biste da und musst volle  Fahrt wieder zurrück, damit Du noch im hellen reinkommst.
> Bliesdorf ist auch weit weg. Ich würde entweder Richtung Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken oder in Richtung Sierksdorf
> ( Hansapark) auf 8-10 Meter mit Deep-Tail-Dancer schleppen. Richtung Sierksdorf entlang der Fahrwassertonnen 10-12m geht eigendlich fast immer was.
> 
> Viel Spaß :m




Übertrieben Axtwerfer. PKBenny, fahrt aus dem Hafen raus, fahrt nicht die Betonnung entlang, sondern bleibt rechts der Tonnen.
geht auf die 10m Linie und fahrt immer parallel zur küste. Die Orte sind in der Reihenfolge: Sierksdorf, Haffkrug, Scharbeutz, Timmendorf. Achtet beim schleppen unbedingt auf Stellnetze. Ihr erkennt sie an den Bojen mit den roten Fahnen. Ihr schafft die Tour locker hin und zurück. Zwischen den beiden Seebrücken Haffkrug und Scharbeutz hat sich beim letzten mal das hin und herfahren sehr gelohnt 
Petri!


----------



## pkbenny (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Super vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Damit habt ihr mir schon sehr weiter geholfen! 
Ich werde dann mal berichten wie es war... 
Schönes Wochenende! 
Benjamin


----------



## peiner freak (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moinmoin nach 1std schneeschieben & eiskratzen ist die slippe in grömitz wieder befahrbar ich hoffe die sieht morgen früh noch genauso aus gretz björn ^^


----------



## MichaHH (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



peiner freak schrieb:


> moinmoin nach 1std schneeschieben & eiskratzen ist die slippe in grömitz wieder befahrbar ich hoffe die sieht morgen früh noch genauso aus gretz björn ^^



Björn .... Du bist mein Held! Dankeeeeeee!
 Dann sehen wir uns evtl. morgen !

Lg Micha


----------



## pkbenny (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So wieder da...
Zu zweit 17 Dorsche beim Schleppen und mit Gufi. Davon 2 größer als die Standardfische.
Nicht überragend aber für das erste Mal Neustädter Bucht ganz ordentlich denke ich. Danke nochmal für die Tipps!


----------



## Schneiderfisch (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

sei doch froh!
17 ist doch klasse!
petri


----------



## lakoehn (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen,
War am Sa von 8-13 uhr in der Neustäter Bucht unterwegs.
Wir konnten 6 Meerforellen landen wovon 2 wieder schwimmen.
Gefangen haben wir bei ca 10 m in verschiedenen tiefen.

Ich danke auch sehr für die tipps mit der tiefenangabe. Dorsch konnte ich trotzdem nicht landen 

Ps: Wir wahren sooooooo allein auf dem wasser. Nur wir und das Bergungsschiff, dass den Abgestürzten Hubschrauber rausgeholt hat.


----------



## zander1312 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moinsen!

Wir wollen zwischen den Jahren einen Schuh an die Küste machen und den Dorschen der Neustädter Bucht auf den Zahn fühlen. Als ausgewiesene GuFi-Angler, wollen wir natürlich am liebsten mit Gummi fischen. Was für Köpfe, Farben etc. müssen wir mitschleppen? Und in welcher Tiefe treiben sich die Bartelträger zur Zeit rum?

Schon mal Vielen Dank und Beste Grüße aus Bremen, Alex


----------



## pkbenny (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Also bei uns ging Sonntag knallorange gut. Kann aber auch mal mit gedeckten Farben besser laufen. Am besten alles mitnehmen. Gedeckte helle Modelle (z. B. weiß mit dunkelgrün) ein paar ganz schwarze und ein paar knallige, orange oder rot,  vllt. auch rot schwarz. 
Eher kleine Gufis, Kopytos in 7cm und leichte Bleiköpfe um die 20 Gramm,  je nach Drift und Tiefe... 
Sonntag ging am meisten zwischen 5 und 10 m. Scheut euch nicht auch mal flach zu versuchen...


----------



## Axtwerfer (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wie sind denn die Slipp Möglichkeiten in Niendorf, Travemünde....

Öffnungszeiten, Preise, Parkmöglichkeit. Da ich sowiso in Richtung Steinriff will, kann ich ja evtl. gleich von dort starten und muss nicht soviel Weg
 ( Neustadt Hafen) auf mich nehmen..

Danke vorab für den einen oder anderen Tipp  #h


----------



## Schneiderfisch (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Travemünde ist gratis, immer geöffnet. geht von der Fährwarteschlange zum Priwall ab die Einfahrt. Niendorf kann ich nüx sagen. Ansonsten Kunyawerft in Neustadt. Immer geöffnet, kost 5 Euros.
In den Briefkasten vom Inhaberwohnhaus werfen. Sonst gibts Mecker. Und Auto aus dem Weg stellen! GANZ WICHTIG!


----------



## zander1312 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke dir pkbenny!

Flach und Leicht klingt super. Dann können ja die Zanderrütchen mit ;-)
Hab ihr gefaulenzt, gejiggt oder vertikal gefischt?

Beste Grüße!


----------



## pkbenny (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja nehmt bloß die leichten Ruten mit... ab 40gr Wurfgewicht ist alles gut und das macht vor allem auch mehr Spaß. 
Wir haben hauptsächlich gefaulenzt und zwischendurch mal ein paar größere Hüpfer eingebaut. 
Viele Grüße, Benjamin


----------



## Onkel Frank (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Slipp Möglichkeiten in Niendorf, Travemünde....
> 
> Öffnungszeiten, Preise, Parkmöglichkeit. Da ich sowiso in Richtung Steinriff will, kann ich ja evtl. gleich von dort starten und muss nicht soviel Weg
> ( Neustadt Hafen) auf mich nehmen..
> ...


 
Glaubst mir nicht , Oder #c?


----------



## bensihari (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen,

mal ne Frage bzgl. slippen, da wir auch am Wochenende los wollten... Sind die Slippen halbwegs einsfrei, auch wenns nachts mal n paar grad friert? Hatte wenig Lust, mein Auto gleich mit zu versenken! ;-)
Ach ja, normalerweise slippen wir bei der Kunya Werft... Aber bin offen für alle Tipps...


----------



## Ostseeschwabe (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wenn dein Boot keine hohen Aufbauten hat könnt ihr auch hier slippen 54.107866,10.810211 (einfach mal bei Google Maps eingeben oder hier http://www.slipanlagen.de/html/neustadt_hafen.html  runterscrollen)  ist im Neustädter Binnenwasser quasie direkt an der Brücke vom Hafen und kostenlos. Bis zur Brücke müsstet ihr dann halt rudern. Würde auf jedenfall einen Eimer Sand mitnehmen, es soll zum Wochenende hin wieder Minusgrade geben.


----------



## HD4ever (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

momentan alles eisfrei !
wollte die Tage auch eigendlich los ... aber shice Ostwind und blödes Wetter #q


----------



## djoerni (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Morgen ist ne 2 aus Ost vorausgesagt. Das sollte doch hinhauen.


----------



## bensihari (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Binnenwasser ist raus und rudern auch! ;-)
Mir gings nur darum, ob die Hafenmeister die Streuarbeit vielleicht übernehmen (wenn keiner slipen kann, würds ja auch keine Slippgebühr geben)... Aber dann muss ich wohl leider nen Eimer Sand einpacken! Wettertechnisch solls ja nicht so dolle werden...


----------



## Onkel Frank (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Schon mal jemand in Niendorf geslippt ?Hat sich grad erledigt , die Slippe gibt es nicht mehr , nur nen Kran .


----------



## chaco (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

eben 2-3!! da fahren wir ab GRÖMITZ


----------



## bensihari (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ab Grömitz? Also auf Windfinder steht fürs Wochenende ne 4 aus Ost... Da würde ich lieber Richtung Travemünde fahren, oder?


----------



## Onkel Frank (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



bensihari schrieb:


> ab Grömitz? Also auf Windfinder steht fürs Wochenende ne 4 aus Ost... Da würde ich lieber Richtung Travemünde fahren, oder?


 
Da würd ich garnicht fahren


----------



## HD4ever (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



bensihari schrieb:


> Binnenwasser ist raus und rudern auch! ;-)
> Mir gings nur darum, ob die Hafenmeister die Streuarbeit vielleicht übernehmen (wenn keiner slipen kann, würds ja auch keine Slippgebühr geben)



DEN Hafenmeister würd ich ja gern sehen :m
du bezahlst für die Benutzung nicht fürs evtl räumen.
aber Grömitz ist frei und ausserhalb der Saison kostenlos zu benutzen.
Ostwind ist richtig Mist ... wollte ja auch los - aber auch von Travemünde nicht so doll - es sei denn du willst auf der Mec.-Pom. Seite fischen, dafür braucht du allerdings ne extra Fischereischein ....


----------



## bensihari (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hat ich mir ja schon fast gedacht...
Travemünde ist eigentlich raus... Slippe normalerweise bei der Kunya Werft... Mal gucken, ob die Windprognose so hartnäckig bleibt... Manchmal hat man ja Glück und die korrigieren noch mal... Ne 4 aus Ost wär schon ordentlich...


----------



## chaco (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ich wollte doch morgen los, aber die daten haben sich wieder geändert.............


----------



## Wildshark (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moin 

War neulich mal in Grömitz und was soll ich sagen !!!!

Da ist jetzt auch eine Schranke mit Schloss !!!

Also wird da auch im Winter Kassiert!!!#t

Bis Dann
Sharky


----------



## peiner freak (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

nabend in grömitz ist die slippe im winter für umsonst glaube ab mai kostet es nen zehner gretz björn


----------



## chaco (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

also heute war nix mit schranke!!


----------



## Buxte (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin,

also wenn es das Wetter zuläßt, Rauf aufs Meer, Jungs!!:q

Ich war am Mittwoch draussen und die Größen der Dorsche sind momentan mehr als gut !!
Viel Spaß allen!:vik:


----------



## bensihari (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri!!!! Schöne Fische!!!! #6#6#6
Auf welcher Tiefe hast Du gefischt?
Ich wollte morgen raus von Neustadt aus! Aber bei dem Wind gehts wohl nur Richtung Travemünde... Richtung Grömitz dürfte ungemütlich werden! #q


----------



## trollingfreak (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

bei dem Wind heißt es Pause. .... Ost ist mist !!  Gruß und Petri alle


----------



## Buxte (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Am Mittwoch hatten wir auch OstWind nur war der wohl bis max. 15, also hat noch gepaßt!
Gefangen haben wir unsere Dorsche nie tiefer als 12m, ideal war die kante 8-10m. 
Waren bestimmt über 5 dorsche, die ü70 waren und dann noch ein knaller mit 88cm


----------



## bensihari (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Liter Bericht von mir: zu viel Wind! Keine Chance zu Fischen! Waren zwar kurz draußen, aber Wellenhöhe und Kraut machten schleppen unmöhlglich! :-(


----------



## bensihari (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen,

wer ist denn der Meinung, dass man bei einer 4-5 aus süd/west in der Bucht schleppen kann? Eigentlich bin ich da ganz guter Dinge, aber umsonst von Hamburg nach Neustadt fahren ist auch irgendwie blöd...

VG Jens


----------



## Margaux (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Jens,

ich bin ja sowohl "Eigenes-Kleinboot"- als auch Neustädter Bucht-Neuling und mich treibt dieselbe Frage um. Ich war gestern anläßlich eines "2. Weihnachtstag-Ausfluges"  sowohl in Neustadt als auch Pelzerhaken am Strand und für mein Empfinden war das deutlich zu viel Wind. Mit Ausnahme von Berufsschifffahrt und Kite-Surfern habe ich sonst niemanden auf dem Wasser gesehen. 

Es soll ja nur Freitag Vormittag ein wenig abflauen, ansonsten sind für die restlichen Tage 2012 in der Tat SW 4-5 vorhergesagt. Ich werde da wohl eher nicht rausfahren...


----------



## bensihari (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Volker,

der Wind an sich ist nicht so problematisch... Die Wellenhöhe ist entscheidend! Ich hatte gehofft, dass bei ablandigem Wind vernünftiges Fischen möglich ist...
Welche Windrichtung hatten wir denn gestern?


----------



## Lümmy (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bei ner 4-5 würde ich es lassen...es sei denn wir haben Westwind, das sollte wohl noch machbar sein. Gerade mit den 5PS-Schleudern wird die Sache sehr eng. wir sind da schon mal heftig geschüttelt worden...


----------



## Margaux (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



bensihari schrieb:


> Welche Windrichtung hatten wir denn gestern?



Die Spezialisten unter Euch mögen mich verbessern , gemäß BSH war es am 2. Weihnachtstag WSW 5 (-6). Es stand jedenfalls heftiger Wind bspw. auf Pelzerhaken, so daß ich - unabhängig von der Höhe der Wellen - nie rausgefahren wäre (auch nicht mit meinen 50 PS).

Am Freitag soll es zumindest in der ersten Tageshälfte recht annehmbar werden, sonnige Abschnitte, Wind von Nord über West auf Süd drehend, von Stärke 2 morgens über 3 bis 4-5 am Nachmittag. Und ich muß ins Büro :r


----------



## bensihari (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Also für Samstag steht ne 4 mit SW bei Windfinder drin...
Ich bin ja noch so unschlüssig... #c#c#c


----------



## Margaux (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Genau das überlege ich auch. Würdest Du Schleppen, Driftfischen/ Spinnen oder Pilken?


----------



## bensihari (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich würde schleppen... Hab vorsichtshalber immer n paar Gummis dabei, aber Schleppen macht mehr spaß! Und außerdem immer die Chance auf ne Mefo! :q


----------



## Margaux (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Old-school Freihandschleppen oder mit vollem Trolling-Set-up?

Ich spinnfische gerne küstennah mit leichten Mefo-Blinkern, da fange ich auch meine Mefos...


----------



## bensihari (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Zwei Sideplaner auf jeder Seite mit Schlepplöffeln für die silbernen Freunde und zwei Freihandruten mit Wobblern für die braunen als Zeitvetreib! |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Margaux (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dann viel Erfolg morgen.


----------



## bensihari (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke, mal gucken, was der Wetterbericht heute Abend sagt! Sonst machen wir die Zander in Hamburg unsicher! ;-)


----------



## Margaux (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Die aktuelle Prognose des BSH für Samstag:

07:00 SSW 4-5
13:00 S 4


----------



## zander1312 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moinsen zusammen!

Um mal die Sache WIND aufzugreifen. Wir (die Bremer) waren gestern auf dem Wasser. Der Wind kam mit einer guten 5 aus Südwest, die Böen hatten bis zu 7 Windstärken. Gegen Nachmittag wurde es ruhiger bis Windstärke 2. 

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass wir mit dem kleinen Kutter von Jens Voss unterwegs waren. Da der Wind ablandig bließ, waren die Wellen kein Problem. Kleineren Boote waren nicht unterwegs und wären vermutlich auch nicht wieder heile in den Hafen gekommen.

Das Fischen selber war relativ unentspannt, weil die Drift (trotz Driftsack) entsprechend fix war und der treibende Kutter doch ganz gut durch die Wellen rollte. Glücklicherweise waren alle an Bord seefest und echte "Sportler", so dass der Ausflug im Dauerwind und -regen ein lustiges Geschaukel wurde. Gefangen haben wir, ob der wiedrigen Bedingungen, eher bescheiden. Das Wasser war aufgewühlt, die Fische nicht unbedingt in Beisslaune und die Köderführung extrem schwer. Beim zwischenzeitlichen Schleppen gab es reichlich Seegras ;-)

Aus meinen Erfahrungen von Ostsee und Norge kann ich sagen, dass es bis zu Windstärke 3 Sinn macht mit einem (Ostseetypischen) Kleinboot rauszufahren. Eine schwache 4 von Land ist wohlmöglich noch praktikabel, aber das Fischen wird aus den oben genannten Gründen unentspannt und wenig erfolgsversprechend. Die Kleinboote in Neustadt haben zudem nur einen 5 PS Motor. Sollte der Wind spontan auffrischen, kann es schnell ungemütlich werden.


Mein Fazit:

Bis Windstärke 3 macht das Angeln vom Kleinboot richtig Spaß. Bei ablandigem Wind kann man auch noch bei 4 Windstärken raus, das Fischen ist aber wenig effizient. Bei stärkerem Wind sollte man sein Gerät pflegen, das Surfbrett zu Wasser lassen oder aus der Wathose heraus auf Mefo's fischen.


In diesem Sinne, Petri Geil!


----------



## Marco74 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Für diejenigen von euch, die ein Boot auf dem Trailer haben: Slippt in Travemünde und fahrt Richtung Osten. Bei Winden aus Süd hast du ab halber Strecke nach Boltenhagen guten Wind- und somit Wellenschutz. Außerdem ist die Ecke keine schlechte ;-)


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

sowas nennt sich fischwilderei,ist auch mein revier


----------



## bensihari (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir fahren jetzt auf Zander! Sicher ist sicher! ;-) dem Rest viel Erfolg in der Bucht!!!!!


----------



## Franky D (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moin, 
mal so ne andere frage mit welchen wobbler modellen schleppt ihr eigendlich so in der bucht?


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mit dem Rapalla Deeptail Dancer machst Du nichts verkehrt.


----------



## pkbenny (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wenn es auf Dorsch geht werden die meisten wohl dem hier vertrauen:
Rapala Deep Tail Dancer in 11 cm, der taucht bis ca. 10 Meter.
Farben entweder Bleeding Tiger oder Red Tiger. Wenn Hering da ist natürlich auch mal Blue Flash.
Aber sicherlich gehen die anderen Farben auch ähnlich gut. Ist halkt auch ne Glaubensfrage.


----------



## Margaux (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mein persönlicher Favorit ist der Rapala Deep Tail Dancer in 11cm, 22 g im Dekor SFL (Silver Flash, mit roter Unterseite) #h


----------



## Franky D (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

alles klar leute vielen dan für die schnellen antworten dann lag ich mit meiner vermutung garnicht so verkehrt war mir nur etwas unsicher wegen der größe farben klar je nach wetter oder eben zu erwartendem futter fisch mal schauen vlt entdecke ich 2013 auch noch das schleppen für mich


----------



## Thorbi (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin moin!

Wie sieht das in Neustadt bei dem beiden Slippanlagen mitm Parken inkl. Trailer aus? Geht das problemlos?
Welche Slippe ist eher zu empfehlen?

Danke schon mal!

Gruß Thorbi


----------



## Axtwerfer (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Geh mal unter Windfinder-dann Wetter in Neustadt, dann Web-cam Hafen Neustadt rein. Dort siehst du vorne einen kleinen Platz vor der Slippanlage. Hier kannst Du deinen Trailer auf der Grünfläche am Baum stehen lassen. Du kannst Ihn auch am Baum festketten wegen Langfinger und so.
Parken musst Du allerdings woanders, nicht auf dem Platz !!
Am besten an der Straße etwas oberhalb vor den Häusern, da findest Du fast immer was.
Letzte Woche war die Kette an der Slippe verschwunden, kann also sein, dass dort im Winter ebenfalls die Slippe frei und gratis ist.

Grüße Axt


----------



## mathei (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> sowas nennt sich fischwilderei,ist auch mein revier


und wenn er noch ein stück weiter fährt, dann ist er in meinem revier.
willi wir brauchen einen plan. #h


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

da gibts nur eins,wir brauchen bullenhaie ,die halten uns die wilderer vom hals........


----------



## Marco74 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich fahre eine Warrior 165 - bin also bereit zum Kampf


----------



## sebastian1987 (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Leute,

ich werde am Samstag zu einer Tagestour in die Bucht aufbrechen.
Je nach Bedingungen vermutlich vor Niendorf oder Grömitz..

1. guter Vorsatz 2013: Weniger Stress, mehr Meer :vik:

War jmd schon draußen dieses Jahr und hat ein paar Infos? 

Beste Grüße,

Sebastian


----------



## Elbwaller (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin! 

Ich hab mal ne Frage zum Neustädter Hafen! Darf man vom Belly Boot im Hafen Angeln oder ist das Verboten?? Hab mal gehört das, das Angeln im Hafen vom Boot nicht erlaubt ist!


----------



## djoerni (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Was willst du denn da fangen? Denke aber das es nicht erlaubt ist. Zur Not mal bei der Waschpo anrufen.


----------



## sebastian1987 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin moin,

nun, ich war am Samstag bei schönem Winterwetter mit meinem Schlauchboot vor Niendorf unterwegs.

Gefangen habe ich 12 Dorsche, leider waren aber alle nur zwischen 45cm-max.60 cm groß.. Die großen blieben leider diesmal komplett aus. 

Da null Wind blies und auch keine Strömung herrschte habe ich ausschließlich geschleppt. Gefischt habe ich zwischen 5-14 m Wassertiefe. Gefangen allerdings nur zwischen 6,5m-10m mit tieflaufenden Wobblern. Trotz der kleineren Stückzahlen ein schöner Tag auf dem Wasser...

Beste Grüße aus Osnabrück,
Sebastian


----------



## Elbwaller (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



djoerni schrieb:


> Was willst du denn da fangen? Denke aber das es nicht erlaubt ist. Zur Not mal bei der Waschpo anrufen.



Wollte auf Barsch und Butt gehen! Dorsche sollen ja erst zum abend hin kommen.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das fängste da nich....
Fahr etwas weiter nach Bliesdorf, da haste nen Parkplatz direkt am Wasser mit der Slippe und durch die "Steilküste" schöön Windschutz! Da haste ne reelle Chance auch Tagsüber deine Dorsche zu fangen. In Neustadt kommste mit nem Belly nur im Binnenwasser rein und musst dann noch 180m bis unter die Brücke paddeln um dann am Ende des Hafens zu sein... Da ist Schiffsverkehr, da biste mit nem Belly gar nicht gut am Start.


----------



## kühkopfangler (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Elbwaller schrieb:


> Wollte auf Barsch und Butt gehen! Dorsche sollen ja erst zum abend hin kommen.


 
Hallo, ich war im Oktober zum angeln dort und hab einen der Angelhändler mal wegen der großen Barsche angesprochen. Hatte das im Internet gelesen, dass dort große gefangen werden. Er sagte, dass das vor 10 Jahren war. Da fängst du eher ne Meerforelle im Hafen.


----------



## Elbwaller (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> Das fängste da nich....
> Fahr etwas weiter nach Bliesdorf, da haste nen Parkplatz direkt am Wasser mit der Slippe und durch die "Steilküste" schöön Windschutz! Da haste ne reelle Chance auch Tagsüber deine Dorsche zu fangen. In Neustadt kommste mit nem Belly nur im Binnenwasser rein und musst dann noch 180m bis unter die Brücke paddeln um dann am Ende des Hafens zu sein... Da ist Schiffsverkehr, da biste mit nem Belly gar nicht gut am Start.



Ok danke für den Tipp werd ich mal testen wie weit muss ich denn da raus?? Ich mein mit dem Belly boot.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

300-400m reichen. Da biste dann schon auf 6-8m. nimmste dir ne schöne Spinrute, Gummifische und Snapsblinker in den klassischen Farben mit und ne Mefochance haste dann obendrein.


----------



## Elbwaller (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> 300-400m reichen. Da biste dann schon auf 6-8m. nimmste dir ne schöne Spinrute, Gummifische und Snapsblinker in den klassischen Farben mit und ne Mefochance haste dann obendrein.



Ich bin nicht so Mefo geil wie manch andere ich bin eher so der Dorsch und Plattfisch typ! Das ja ne weite!|bigeyes


----------



## Schneiderfisch (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ich finde PLattfische auch geil! Mefo´s fange ich genug beim Trolling, fahre deswegen auch nicht hauptsächlich zum Mefoangeln vom Strand...300-400 ist keine Weite, das wirste sehen. Wenn du ein Echo aufm Belly hast, kannste ja bei 4-6m stoppen... Fahr aber nicht bei Ostwinden los!
Da türmt sich dann ne ätzende Welle auf der Ostsee auf.
Da wir aber an durchschnittlich 290 Tagen im Jahr Westwind haben, dürfte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## Ostseeschwabe (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Waren Gestern aufm Wasser, leider fiel gegen 11 Uhr das Echolot aus, sodass wir eigentlich nur einen Spot angefahren sind. 

Am ende waren es 8 Dorsche (einer durfte zurück), ca 30 Heringe, ein Wittling und zum Abschluss gabs noch eine Mefo beim Zurückschleppen zum Ausgangspunkt.

War ein schöner Angeltag mit Regen, der zu Schnee wurde (das zwickt dann wenigstens nur noch ein bissl in den Augen beim Fahren und macht nicht nass ;-) ), relativ schneller Drift, wobei jede ihren Fisch ins Boot gebracht hat.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

na super, klingt doch top! Ich finds auch immer klasse wenn die Fischkiste mit so unterschiedlichen Fischen voll wird...Hatte mal einen äusserst abwechslungsreichen Trollingtrip:
Horni, Dorsche, Mefos, Platte, Wittling! Das war echt abwechslungsreich


----------



## Thorbi (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin moin!
Kann man bei der Kunja Werft momentan problemlos slippen? Gebühr immer noch 5 Euro in den Briefkasten vom Hafenmeister? Und wie sieht es mit dem Parken aus?

Gruß Thorbi


----------



## Schneiderfisch (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hi,
jau Kunya ist immer noch möglich, 5 eus passt auch immernoch, nur der Hafenmeister ist der Werftbesitzer 
Parken wenn es geht immer so das man auf keinen Fall irgendjemanden behindert und möglichst weit an der Seite. Trailer abkuppeln und daneben stellen.


----------



## Thorbi (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ok, vielen Dank für die Info!

Gruß Thorbi


----------



## Ente_19 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> Das fängste da nich....
> Fahr etwas weiter nach Bliesdorf, da haste nen Parkplatz direkt am Wasser mit der Slippe und durch die "Steilküste" schöön Windschutz! Da haste ne reelle Chance auch Tagsüber deine Dorsche zu fangen. In Neustadt kommste mit nem Belly nur im Binnenwasser rein und musst dann noch 180m bis unter die Brücke paddeln um dann am Ende des Hafens zu sein... Da ist Schiffsverkehr, da biste mit nem Belly gar nicht gut am Start.



Moin!

Hab die letzten Jahr öfter mal in der Neustädter Buch geangelt und dabei immer den Kostenlosen Slip am Ende des Hafens genutzt direkt hinter der Brücke.
Da wir nun gern mal ne kleine Streckenänderung vor nehmen wollen würde mich mal interessieren ob jemand den Slip am Seebad Mövenstein Travemünde kennt und wie es dort aussieht, also ob man da gegen Gebühr oder gar Frei slippen darf, oder muss man dort Mitglied sein?

Und wo ist bei Bliesdorf ne Möglichkeit zum slippen? 

Gruß Enrico


----------



## Marco74 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

In Travemünde findest du bei der Fähre zum Priwall die kostenlose Slippe. Allerdings must du deinen Trailer plus Auto beim kostenpflichtigen Großparkplatz 500 Meter entfernt abstellen. Abgesehen davon ist die Slippe sehr gut.


----------



## Ente_19 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Marco74 schrieb:


> In Travemünde findest du bei der Fähre zum Priwall die kostenlose Slippe. Allerdings must du deinen Trailer plus Auto beim kostenpflichtigen Großparkplatz 500 Meter entfernt abstellen. Abgesehen davon ist die Slippe sehr gut.



Danke Marco, welchen Slip meinst du? diesen hier? - 53.955534,10.865741

Ach ja und welchen Slip benutzt ihr bei Kunja?
den vorderen? - 54.095703,10.801333
oder einmal außen rum den hinteren? - 54.094837,10.802637

Und wo steht der Briefkasten vom Hafenbesitzer?

Danke, Gruß Enrico


----------



## Raubfisch (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ente19 bliesdorf slippe ?! direkt unten am strand, wenn du nach bliesdorf reinkommst ist doch unten diese frittenschmiede (seeräubernest oder so) dann der parkplatz und von dort aus kannst du schon die slippe sehen.


----------



## todes.timo (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war heute mal mit dem Boot los, hätte ich mir auch sparen können.:c
1 Dorsch den ganzen Tag da zuviel Kraut im Wasser war, auch mit Gummi war nichts zu machen.
bei den anderen sah es auch nicht so rosig aus, zumindest die, die ich gesehen habe

Ich denke ich werde in der nächsten Zeit erstmal das Bootsangeln lassen da es ziemlich kalt werden soll und im März gehts dann richtig los.


P.S. habe gehört das in letzter zeit gut Mefo gefangen worden ist, in einer Tiefe von 8 - 10m


----------



## Schneiderfisch (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Ente_19 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hab die letzten Jahr öfter mal in der Neustädter Buch geangelt und dabei immer den Kostenlosen Slip am Ende des Hafens genutzt direkt hinter der Brücke.



Enrico,
die Slippe kenne ich natürlich auch, das Problem ist aber, das man im Binnenwasser nicht mit Motor fahren darf, sondern Rudern muss.
Es sind 180m die ich mit meinem Trollinggerödel auf dem Boot  und dann im Floater kein Bock habe zu rudern und man dann ab der Brücke -wenn man fahren darf- schon komplett durch ist 
Und wenn dann der Wind aus Richtung Hafen weht, darfste auch noch schick dagegen anrudern 
Da ist mir die Kunyawerft alle mal lieber. Platz, günstig, top gepflegte Anlage...und direkt an der Hafenausfahrt.

Slipanlagen: Travemünde ist das der hier: 53.955534,10.865741
und Kunya ist der vordere 54.095703,10.801333, denn der hintere gehört zur Ancora Marina, das sind zwei völlig andere Unternehmen.
Das Haus des Werftbesitzers ist das hier:
 54° 5'42.97"N
 10°48'3.11"E

@Todes Timo: 
Offenbar ist in den letzten Tagen da ein Fishtrawler durchgebrettert und hat den Meeresgrund platt gemacht. Steve71 war gestern grad draussen und hat nach 3h entnervt aufgegeben. Sideplaner ausbringen und bis 10 Zählen und schon waren sämtliche Montagen voll mit Kraut. Quadratmetergroße Seegrasfelder schwimmen da in der Bucht rum. Bis nach Grömitz rauf. Wir hatten das Samstag 5.1.13 schon beim Trolling bemerkt das da unmengen Gras unterwegs sind...

Achja, Slippe Bliesdorf ist die hier:

 54° 7'19.94"N  10°55'47.16"E
Also zugegeben, Slippe ist etwas übertrieben, nennen wir es mal eher "Rampe" ;-)
Richtig slippen könnte man da nur mit dem Allradfzg mit entsprechender Bodenfreiheit. Es sind aber nur so 5-7 Parkplätze zur Verfügung die gern mal mit Kayakern und Bellyfahrern besetzt sind. Frühes kommen sichert also nen Parkplatz.
Die Häuser die man ringsrum sieht, sind alles Privathäuser in kleinststrassen mit Parkverbot und auch kein Platz zum an die Seite stellen.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

punkt


----------



## Ente_19 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke Leute, das hilft mir doch schonmal weiter...

Bliesdorf kommt denk ich mal nicht in Frage, das is ja mehr Strand als Slippe und sicher auch sehr flach, aber die Kunja find ich interessant, das schau ich mir im März mal näher an.

Travemünde find ich an sich auch gut da mir das fahrtechnisch etwas entgegen kommen würde aber der 500m entfernte Parkplatz würde mir den Morgen und den Abend versauen. #d


----------



## Schneiderfisch (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Kunya ist ziemlich flach ablaufend die Slippe, da kommst kaum ohne Gummistiefel oder Sliptrailer ins Wasser. Bliesdorf brauchst eigentlich mindestens ne Watbüx weil es da in der Tat sehr flach reingeht und man natürlich auch die Wellen überwinden muss. Oder machs wie ein User aus dem Fehmarn Forum: Einfach kurze Hose tragen und abfahrt!


----------



## Flashmaster (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> Wenn jemand Infos über die ganze Gegend da braucht, kann er mich gern anschreiben. Ich helfe gern aus.
> Kenne mich da ganz gut aus
> 
> am liebsten per Email: Schneiderfisch@gmx.de
> Gruß, Olli



Hi Olli, #h

habe Dir eine Mail geschickt.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## KOCHI82 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mahlzeit! 
Wie sieht`s denn momentan in der Bucht mit Eis aus? Hat jemand aktuelle Informationen?


----------



## Raubfisch (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

also das wasser ansich ist flüssig aber was rutenringe und schnur angeht, nunja das ist ein anderes thema. 

die nächsten tage wirds zwar wärmer aber angeblich bis 100 kmh wind  |bigeyes


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

jo wird stürmisch,also nix mit kleinboot für die nächsten tage


----------



## Schneiderfisch (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Eisfrei!
Slippen auch...


----------



## trollingfreak (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

perfekter Wind fürs Surfen mit dem Boot :c


----------



## mathei (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

dachte nw wind geht in der ecke.


----------



## Raubfisch (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

aber nicht bei knapp über 100 kmh wind


----------



## Schneiderfisch (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ooahh..Leute...Am Samstag gibts in der Bay ne 3-4 aus Nord-nord-west. Das ist, wenn man links abbügelt und über Pelze nach Bliesdorf und Grömitz trollt, optimal! Da haste permanent Landschutz und ablandigen Wind. Also ich fahre definitiv am Samstag raus!


----------



## mathei (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> Ooahh..Leute...Am Samstag gibts in der Bay ne 3-4 aus Nord-nord-west. Das ist, wenn man links abbügelt und über Pelze nach Bliesdorf und Grömitz trollt, optimal! Da haste permanent Landschutz und ablandigen Wind. Also ich fahre definitiv am Samstag raus!


 
so dachte ich auch, wenn ich mir karte und windrichtung anschaue


----------



## Schneiderfisch (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

und das ist auch der richtige Schluss Mathei2005


----------



## mathei (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

gibt es irgendwo ne liste, wo ich mir eine marke holen kann. ( läden, tankstellen usw.) den zettel dafür müste ich hier irgendwo im netz finden.


----------



## Onkel Frank (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> gibt es irgendwo ne liste, wo ich mir eine marke holen kann. ( läden, tankstellen usw.) den zettel dafür müste ich hier irgendwo im netz finden.


 
Ich war der Meinung das Kalles Angelshop in Neustadt die hat .


----------



## Schneiderfisch (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

genau,. das habe ich auch schonmal iwo gelesen.
Ruf aber lieber erst an!


----------



## mathei (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> genau,. das habe ich auch schonmal iwo gelesen.
> Ruf aber lieber erst an!


ja er gerade neue marken bekommen. schade ist, das er erst um 9 :00 uhr aufmacht. da sollte eigentlich schon der 1. fisch am haken hängen. gibt es noch ne alternative ?
gruß mathias


----------



## Thorbi (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin moin!

Was meint ihr zu Sonntag mit dem Wind? Wollte Neustadt rechts rum auf die 10m Linie schleppen. Ist das zu doll oder geht das noch bei Westwind mit nem 4,50m GFK Boot. Bin leider nicht so häufig in der Ecke unterwegs, daher fehlen mir die Erfahrungswerte :q
Vielen Dank schon mal!

Gruß Thorbi


----------



## Schneiderfisch (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Würd ich lassen!
Ab mittags wird es massiv aufbriesen...Dann haste permanent 5, in Böen 6 und später sogar sehr viel mehr in Böen...


----------



## Thorbi (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ok, danke!
Kannst ja mal berichten, wie es war. Vielleicht komme ich nächstes Wochenende mal los...

Gruß Thorbi


----------



## Fxndlxng (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

mein Kahn liegt seit gestern wieder im Wasser und wartet auf seinen Einsatz. Mir ist es aber im Moment noch zu viel Wind. Ich werde noch abwarten und dann das erste Windloch nutzen. Würde mich aber auch interessieren wie es heute gelaufen ist. 

Danke und Grüße!


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

heute pelzerhaken bis Bliesdorf von 3.00-10.00:

2 dorsche in den 40ern auf gummi und seeringler.

interessant: beide zwischen 6 und 8 m...in der Dunkelheit.

ab Sonnenaufgang ging nichts mehr....weder auf blech noch auf wobbler noch auf gummi. 
Wo sind die mefos?


----------



## Slider17 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

wir haben heute von scharbeutz bis pelzerhaken und zurück geschleppt, Uhrzeit 9- 13 uhr, tote hose, auch bei den nachbarbooten war nix zu sehen
vielleicht haben andere da mehr glück gehabt...


----------



## Schneiderfisch (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Allerdings....Da ging auf der Ecke einiges mit Mefos 
Ich selber hatte ne 57´er am Deeptail Dancer über 12m Wassertiefe.


----------



## mathei (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ich nur einen dorsch auf wobbler in 9 m tiefe. die troller waren wohl besser dran. sind auch in ufernähe 3 m tiefe gefahren um da zu blinkern. nix.


----------



## Marco74 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Olli - Petri! Schöne Forelle und dann noch auf Wobbler.
Ging sonst noch was?
Ich muss dringend mein Boot wieder ins Wasser schubsen...


----------



## Schneiderfisch (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

naja hatte noch einen ca 60´er dorsch. die bedingungen waren sehr schwierig...


----------



## Margaux (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

ich war Samstag unterwegs. Es war ein schöner Tag, endlich mal Sonne und gegen Nachmittag abflauernder Wind. Die Fische haben das allerdings ganz anders gesehen. Ich habe gut zwei Stunden vor Brodau/Wald geblinkert und nicht einen Anfasser gehabt.

Beim Freihandschleppen ging mir eine schöne Mefo ans Band und leider beim Keschern wieder vom Band #d Alles im allem bin ich trotzdem froh, daß es endlich wieder einen Wochenendtag gab, an dem vernünftige Bedingungen zum Bootsfischen und -fahren herrschten.


----------



## blumi (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin was meint ihr würde Sonntag mit Kalle sein Leihboot von Neustadt bei dem Wind möglich sein rauszufahren und Angel?

Würde gerne auch los oder könnte ich vielleicht bei Freien  Platz wo mit fahren. 

|wavey:Gruß Thomi |bla:


----------



## Schneiderfisch (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

dürfte kein Problem sein.
Nur sehr sehr kalt....


----------



## peiner freak (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wetter ist top hier oben dick anziehn und dann gehts....
gretz Björn


----------



## Thorbi (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moine!

Ich bin auch morgen am Schleppen! Vielleicht sieht man sich aufm Wasser...

Gruß Thorbi


----------



## Gerd-Dieter (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moine Thorbi, ich bin morgen auch am Start mit meinem Schwager!

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja auf dem Wasser...


----------



## Thorbi (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja schaun wir mal, Gerd-Dieter.  Immer nach nem 2-Meter Mann mit HSV Mütze Ausschau halten:vik:

Gruß Thorbi


----------



## blumi (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin,

das war so schon kalt.

Schade ich konnte leider nicht raus fahren, wäre allein gewesen das ist zu teuer die 60 euro bei Kalle und es macht auch kein Spass,

hoffe ihr habt was
gefangen und wie fühlte sich die Kälte an?


Gruss Thomi aus Lüb|wavey:eck


----------



## HD4ever (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

es wurde am WE sogar gelachst in der Bucht ! (leider nicht von mir)  97cm 8 Kg #6
für diejengen bei FB -> klick


----------



## Margaux (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nachdem wir das Boot schneefrei gemacht hatten und in der Ancora einen auf Eisbrecher machen mußten, waren wir zu Zweit ca. vier Stunden draußen und hatten vier Mefos: eine 70iger, eine 48iger und zwei umbei Maß, die aber beide wieder schwimmen.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

super! petri!


----------



## Margaux (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke. Wir wären beinahe nicht rausgefahren, weil eben die Marina leicht eingefroren war, aber es hat sich gelohnt. Es wäre vielleicht noch mehr drin gewesen, aber mein Kumpel muß heute noch ins Ruhrgebiet zurück, deshalb haben wir nur vier Stunden gefischt.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Margaux schrieb:


> Danke. Wir wären beinahe nicht rausgefahren, weil eben die Marina leicht eingefroren war,



ja weiss ich, habe ich heute auch schon von jemandem ausm Schlauchbootforum gehört. wollte eig auch los, hatte aber temperaturbedingt pischi inne Augens


----------



## Margaux (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gegen die Kälte kann man sich wappnen, mit Schwimmanzug, langer Unterwäsche etc. Da haben wir in Norwegen im April schon ganz anderes erlebt. Problematisch war, ob wir überhaupt aus dem Hafen rauskommen, weil der eben teilweise schon recht geschlossen zugefroren war. Ging aber noch


----------



## Schneiderfisch (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ich trage im winter:

unten:
thermounterwäsche
jogginghose
jogginghose
socken
socken

oben:
thermounterwäsche
t-shirt
t-shirt
dicker kapuzenpulli

FLOATER
wasserdichte schuhe mit innen neoprensohle

reicht in der regel!
aber wenn mal ne stunde nüx geht, zieht einem die kälte überall hin.
da ich schon etwas kränkele und es mir beruflich momentan gar nicht leisten kann, auszufallen, habe ich den warmen ofen zuhause vorgezogen )


----------



## Thorbi (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin!
Wir hatten heute in 6 Stunden 5 Dorsche bis 75, dazu eine gerade maßige Mefo. Leider hatten wir noch einige Aussteiger auf Sideplaner, die Forellen haben anscheinend sehr vorsichtig gebissen heute...(bei uns jedenfalls:q)
Herrlicher Tag, wenn auch aa...kalt...

Gruß Thorbi


----------



## Margaux (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Die Mefos sind doch heute voll eingestiegen :q:q

Nein , wir haben auch mindestens zwei verloren. Und wir hatten keine Dorsche. Wir wollten allerdings bevorzugt Mefos...


----------



## Thorbi (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir eigentlich auch, hatten lediglich eine Rute auf Dorsch auf DR, die hat 5x zugeschlagen. Haben alle Tiefen zwischen 8 und 22 Meter abgegrast...


----------



## Margaux (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir haben ausschließlich auf Blinker am Sideplaner gefangen, die durch vorgeschaltete Dipsy Diver recht tief gingen. Am Wobbler ging nichts, es hing aber auch zu schnell Seegras 'dran.


----------



## Thorbi (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Erging uns genauso...
Die beiden Aussteiger hatten wir auf Apex am Sideplaner.
Wie weit schaltest du deine Dipsy Diver vor den Köder? Hab ich am Sideplaner noch nie probiert!

Gruß


----------



## Schneiderfisch (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

geht aber problemlos, Thorbi!
Wird gern gemacht.


----------



## Margaux (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Na klar, man muß das Blech ja auf Tiefe bekommen. Am erfolgreichsten war heute ein kleiner silberner Dipsy Diver ca. 1,5m vor dem Blinker.


----------



## Thorbi (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das werde ich mal austesten. 
Ansonsten habe ich immer Paravane oder Bleioliven vorgeschaltet, das klappt eigentlich auch immer sehr gut.
Aber man lernt ja nie aus :q

Gruß


----------



## Marco74 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gestern hab ich trotz der kalten Temperaturen mein Boot von Eis und Schnee geräumt, geslippt und bin mit drei Bekannten von Travemünde Richtung MeckPomm gefahren.
Der Aufwand hatte sich gelohnt und ich hab einen meiner besten Trollingtage in der Lübecker Bucht erlebt. In unerwartet flachem Wasser (30-35 Fuß) haben uns die Forellen überrascht. Am Schluss hatten wir 9 Forellen in oder am Boot. Sechs kamen mit, 3X knappe 60, die größte hatte 67. Genauso viele Fische haben wir in etwa verloren, dabei waren leider auch zwei größere Exemplare. Vier gute Küchendorsche durften auch in die Wanne. Mir war nicht kalt!!!!


----------



## elbetaler (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

#6 Dickes Petri und einen kleinen Neiddiener vor euch!

Der Aufwand mit Boot war mir selbst zu gross, deshalb hatte ich gestern mit Wathose, an drei Abschnitten von Brook bis Wohlenberg, mein Glück versucht.
Wenn das kein Schleppwetter war! Hätte, könnte, wäre......!
Egal, kam nachher noch mittags Klärchen raus und nach der ersten Stunde im kalten Wasser, hatte ich mich daran gewöhnt.
Auch die geheimsten Geheimwaffen brachten leider keinen Fisch ans Band, da hängt gerade Koll.EGO im Keller. Mit Blick auf das Wetter hoffe ich, dass diese Woche ganz schnell vorbei geht......!:q

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Axtwerfer (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

ich will am Sa. mal mein Glück auf Mefo in der Bucht versuchen. Wie sind denn momentan die Slippen ( Eisfrei) ? Ich hab Schiss, das ich da sonst nicht mehr hochkomme mit dem Boot hintendran. Wollte in Grömitz slippen, dann in Richtung Bliesdorf auf ca 10m schleppen.
Lohnt sich ein Versuch am Walkürengrund auf Mefo oder sind da hauptsächlich nur die Dorsche ? 

Falls es in Grömitz klappt, und ich fang was bleibe ich über Nacht dort
 ( Wohnmobil) Ob man für eine Nacht mal am Hafen stehenbleiben kann ?|kopfkrat
Ich habe das Boot gerne im Blickfeld und möchte nicht unbedingt 2x Trailern. Ist ja sowiso nicht viel los momentan, daher gibt es an der Slippe, wohl kein Parkplatzproblem.

Alternativ würde ich auch von Travemünde aus fahren, dort war ich allerdings noch nie. Daher leider keine Ahnung wo Slippen, kosten....#c usw.

Wäre für den einen oder anderen Insider-Tipp sehr dankbar.


----------



## Slider17 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ob es was bringt in dein Revier zu fahren kann ich dir nicht sagen
stelle dir aber mal einen älteren Link zur Verfügung, da kannste z.b die Slipanlage Travemünde sehen, hoffe dir damit etwas zu helfen.
P.S Mefos wurden letzte Woche von Travemünde in Richtung Mekpomm gut gefangen.

http://www.slipanlagen.de/Ostsee_Schleswig-Holstein/ostsee_schleswig-holstein.html


----------



## Fxndlxng (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war am Samstag draussen. Wir haben ebenfalls sehr gute Forellenfänge gehabt. Sogar einen Vierer-Hook verwandelt. Es liegt aber schon ganz gut Schnee da oben. Slippen würde ich derzeit nur mit Allrad versuchen oder vorher räumen und abstreuen.


----------



## Onkel Frank (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Ich war am Samstag draussen. Wir haben ebenfalls sehr gute Forellenfänge gehabt. Sogar einen Vierer-Hook verwandelt. Es liegt aber schon ganz gut Schnee da oben. Slippen würde ich derzeit nur mit Allrad versuchen oder vorher räumen und abstreuen.


 
Moin . Von wo aus warst du denn draußen wenn ich fragen darf ?


----------



## Fxndlxng (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Auch von Neustadt aus. War Donnerstag und Samstag draussen. Donnerstag hatten wir am schwarzen Grund "nur" 2 Forellen dafür aber einige schöne Dorsche. Samstag dann gleich morgens den Vierer und dann über den gesamten Tag immer mal wieder Forellen aber nur wenig Dorsche.


----------



## Fxndlxng (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Margaux
Petri zur Siebziger!


----------



## Onkel Frank (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke dir für die Antwort #h


----------



## Margaux (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> @Margaux
> Petri zur Siebziger!


 
Danke Marius. Eine Woche zuvor hatte ich eine noch größere am Band, die mir leider beim Keschern - ich war alleine im Boot - noch verloren ging #d


----------



## Reppi (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

[QUOTEich war alleine im Boot ][/QUOTE]

Selber Schuld; wolltest ja mal Bescheid sagen...|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Margaux (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich nehme Dich aber nur mit, wenn Du besser kescherst als ich . Ich schreibe Dir gleich eine PN, sonst gibt' s hier |offtopic-Alarm.


----------



## Marco74 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ Axtwerfer: In Travemünde ist slippen kostenlos (du must nur den Parkplatz bezahlen). Am Samstag war die Slippe gut geräumt. 300 Meter von der Slippe entfernt sind in den Werften Böbs und Baltica genug Liegeplätze frei, die zu dieser Zeit bestimmt nicht viel kosten. Und bei Böbs haben sie bestimmt nichts dagegen, wenn du dein Wohnmobil neben dem Hof parkst.

Wenn der Wind richtig steht, fahr weit nach Osten und du hast die Ostsee für dich alleine.


----------



## Axtwerfer (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

danke für die Tipps:m    Ich hab mir jetzt überlegt doch ein Hotelzimmer in Bliesdorf zu nehmen. Ein ganzen Tag bei den Temperaturen auf See, da freut man sich dann doch auf ein geheizten Raum, warmes essen usw|schlaf:. Im Sommer ist dann aber Womo angesagt.​ 
Mal sehen was am WE so los ist, vom Wind her würde ich sagen   #6
Vill. sieht man ja den einen oder anderen Boardi#h


----------



## Onkel Frank (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> ​Vill. sieht man ja den einen oder anderen Boardi#h


 

Einen auf jeden Fall :m.


----------



## elbetaler (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bin am Samstag mit Kumpel zur Dienstfahrt verdonnert. Wir wollen die Westgrenze (seeseitig) von MeckPomm gegen "Fischräuber" aus anderen Landesteilen schleppenderweise verteidigen. 
Wir werden sehr gut "bewaffnet" sein, um die Chancen auch zu nutzen. Es ist mit vielen Kontakten zu rechnen! Sollte es doch zu "Grenzverletzungen" kommen, so werden die Petrijünger freundlich gegrüsst.

....also @marco74, fahrt nicht zu weit nach Osten, wenn ihr unsere Ostseekarte MV nicht habt! Bei Ententeich wird gerne mal kontrolliert, bei mir die letzten fünf Jahre sechs mal, wohlgemerkt auf dem Teich, nicht am Strand.
Sind auch schon ganz juckig, hoffentlich hält sich Herr Wetter an die Vorgaben von Herrn ----finder.  GRINS.

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## mathei (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Bin am Samstag mit Kumpel zur Dienstfahrt verdonnert. Wir wollen die Westgrenze (seeseitig) von MeckPomm gegen "Fischräuber" aus anderen Landesteilen schleppenderweise verteidigen.
> Wir werden sehr gut "bewaffnet" sein, um die Chancen auch zu nutzen. Es ist mit vielen Kontakten zu rechnen! Sollte es doch zu "Grenzverletzungen" kommen, so werden die Petrijünger freundlich gegrüsst.
> 
> ....also @marco74, fahrt nicht zu weit nach Osten, wenn ihr unsere Ostseekarte MV nicht habt! Bei Ententeich wird gerne mal kontrolliert, bei mir die letzten fünf Jahre sechs mal, wohlgemerkt auf dem Teich, nicht am Strand.
> ...


#h


----------



## Marco74 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Natürlich habe ich die Ostseekarte! Sonst könnte ich meine Lieblingsecke gar nicht beangeln - von Rügen ganz zu schweigen.
Dann muss ich dir aber einen guten Rat geben: Bitte beachte dass Sperrgebiet vor Travemünde!
Wen ich mich recht erinnere, endet dies an der Landesgrenze Meckpomm am Ostufer. Ich weiß nicht, wo da du noch auf Dorsch angeln willst. Und das Sperrgebiet wird sehr gerne kontrolliert.


----------



## elbetaler (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@marco,

ich denke mal, du meinst das Gebiet ..."mit besonderem Fischereirecht der Stadt Lübeck".... (?). Sollte uns die Erfolglosigkeit so weit nach Westen treiben, wird es natürlich brenzlig, denn wer will schon gern aufgemischt werden? Da hilft nur genaues informieren oder ich baue auf die Sippenhaft, indem ich in die Nähe anderer Angelboote fahre. Zugegeben, die blauäugige Variante.
Im Strassenverkehr sind die Deutschen (Behörden) Weltmeister der Schilder. Aber auf dem Wasser ist das ganz anders, das Betonnen gefährlicher Stellen und Untiefen und auch dauerhafter Schutzgebiete sind wohl die Ausnahme. Da tappt der gemeine Angler schnell mal in die Falle und dann kann man ihn schön abkassieren.
Jeden Waldweg und jedes andere Detail zu lande kann man mit dem Navi finden, aber aktuelle Seekarten zu bekommen, ist eine ganz andere Sache! Und dass es trotz Computertrallala immer zu Unfällen auch auf See kommt, zeigt ein jüngstes Beispiel von der Kadettrinne. Da haben sich wieder zwei Frachter aneinander "gerieben".

Schöne Grüsse. |wavey:


----------



## Marco74 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Markier dir mal die Positionen in dein GPS.
http://www.bootsanglerclub.de/PDF/TRAV01.jpg


----------



## elbetaler (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin @marco, geht seinen Gang. Vielen Dank und Petri.

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Flying-Dutchman (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin,

ich möchte die nächsten zwei Tage gern vor Neustadt/ Pelzerhaken angeln. Welche Slipanlage(Straßentrailer) könnt ihr bei der Wetterlage empfehlen?

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Schneiderfisch (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

hab gestern mit Kunya teleniert.
GANZ leicht Eis, Schaufel zum Eis wegräumen steht an der Slippe.
Das ist meine favorisierte Slippe. 5 Okken inn Briefkasten und rein mit dem Boot.
Nur moins keinen Lärm machen!


----------



## Astarod (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Meint ihr das lohnt sich?
Ich wollte sonntag mal versuchen 0-3 Grad und wenig Wind.
Aber ich hab Angst,daß nicht viel geht bei der Wassertemperatur.


----------



## Axtwerfer (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich bin morgen in Grömitz an der Slippe, mal sehen was geht !!


----------



## Astarod (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Berichte dann mal#6


----------



## mathei (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Astarod schrieb:


> Meint ihr das lohnt sich?
> Ich wollte sonntag mal versuchen 0-3 Grad und wenig Wind.
> Aber ich hab Angst,daß nicht viel geht bei der Wassertemperatur.


wat soll das ? schieb dein hintern ans wasser und gib gas. selbst ein schneidertag ist ein schöner angeltag. ich fahre auch raus, mit der hoffnung auf erfolg. wenn nicht, ist die zielstellung fürs nächste mal gesteckt. |wavey:


----------



## Astarod (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> wat soll das ? schieb dein hintern ans wasser und gib gas. selbst ein schneidertag ist ein schöner angeltag. ich fahre auch raus, mit der hoffnung auf erfolg. wenn nicht, ist die zielstellung fürs nächste mal gesteckt. |wavey:


 
Hast Recht,ich war Ewig nicht mehr los#6


----------



## mathei (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Astarod schrieb:


> Hast Recht,ich war Ewig nicht mehr los#6


 genau ab gehts, solange wir noch dürfen. #h


----------



## peiner freak (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Grömitz im Jachthafen die slippe ist top und frei aja und umsonst ist es auch ...


----------



## mathei (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



peiner freak schrieb:


> Grömitz im Jachthafen die slippe ist top und frei aja und umsonst ist es auch ...


 dann sollte ich noch mal überlegen für morgen. wollten heute morgen in boltenhagen ins wasser. alles zugefroren.


----------



## Astarod (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So Boot ist getankt und Startklar.
Mal sehen wie die Slippe in Travemünde Morgen früh so aussieht:m


----------



## micha_2 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@mathei wo warst du in boltenhagen? ist wirklich alles zu? wollten morgen auch hin


----------



## mathei (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



micha_2 schrieb:


> @mathei wo warst du in boltenhagen? ist wirklich alles zu? wollten morgen auch hin


 
der hafen weisse wiek ist zu. sonst ist natürlich das wasser offen


----------



## Astarod (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

oha,hoffentlich sieht das in Travemünde anders aus.


----------



## micha_2 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ok puh, wir wollen boltenhagen ausbau am strand rein, dann bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## Krone009 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo,

Wollte morgen von Neustadt aus los...weiß einer ob die Slippe am Fischerhaus Eisfrei ist?

Danke Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin 
Auf der Webcam sah's frei aus

Gruß


----------



## MAXIMA (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Ahnungslos, ist Dein Profil Bild das von unserem Januartrip???#h


----------



## Krone009 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So war heute draußen. Die Slipanlage in Neustadt am Fischereiamt ist frei und gestreut ist dort auch.

Kurz zum Tag heute. Sehr ruhige See. Fisch... naja haben zu zweit 6 Dorsche,wovon 4 viel zu klein waren. Dann gabs noch eine Meerforelle, leider war die auch gerade mal 30 cm....also nichts für ungut. Mit zwei schönen Dorschen nach Hause Gefahren und neen geilen Angeltag gehabt...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Schneiderfisch (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

wo ist diese Slippe?


----------



## Fxndlxng (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Direkt dort wo die Fischer ihre Liegeplätze haben. Also auf der Nordseite des Hafens.


----------



## Fxndlxng (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Die verwalten übrigens auch den Schlüssel. Die Slippe ist nämlich per Kette abgesperrt. Diese wird im Winter jedoch oftmals offen gelassen. So auch jetzt gerade. Kann sich aber täglich ändern. An der Slippe findet sich notfalls eine Telefonnummer. Slippen 5 Euro.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ok danke.
die kenne ich doch...


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



MAXIMA schrieb:


> Moin Ahnungslos, ist Dein Profil Bild das von unserem Januartrip???#h



Moin Maxima 
Das is von unserem Angeltrip in Schaprode .
Dir engeht aber auch nichts .
Gruß


----------



## MAXIMA (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Ahnungslos, .....hab schon auf Dich gewartet.....gibts noch einen Bericht;+


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ Maxima 
Das war heute nur vorüben für Rügen , wenn wir dann auch 
so'n Wetter haben wie heute wäre schon toll.
Hat sich aber heute gelohnt , 4 silberne , die größte 81 cm und 10 Dorsche um die 70 cm .
 Gruß


----------



## MAXIMA (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

#h Ok Ahnungslos, dann tausch ich meinen Gefrierschrank gegen eine Truhe ein......da passt der Lachs dann im ganzen rein|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Marco74 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

81 cm? Was ne Bombe!
Hast du ein Foto von der Forelle?
Bei mir lief es gestern auch top. Ich bin von Travemünde aus wieder Richtung Osten gefahren und neben bestimmt 10 Grönländern gab es eine 71er und eine 73er. Die 71er war eine extrem dicker, kämpferischer Heringsfresser mit 9 1/2 Pfund.


----------



## HD4ever (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

momentan wird wohl echt fast überall bombastisch gefangen ...
die ganze Woche mit grippe pausiert und dann am So , während ich arbeitenderweise am Schreibtisch saß, die Fangmeldungen der Kollegen entgegen genommen ...
da könnte man fast in die Tischplatte beißen #q
schöne Fische und auch tolle Größen dabei !


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Marco 74 
Moin,
Bilder muss ich erst rüberladen .
Was heißt bei dir Richtung Osten , bis Boltenhagen ? 
Gruß


----------



## Marco74 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nö, halbe Strecke ungefähr.  Wir waren das einzige Trollingboot in der Ecke.


----------



## micha_2 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

wir waren sonntag von boltenhagen raus viel gesucht. mit gummifisch und geschleppt. zwischen 6 und 22m. mit 2mann 0bisse. auch bei den anderen booten habe ich keine fische gesehen


----------



## elbetaler (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

|bigeyes  Wie sich doch die Bilder gleichen.
Und hier schreibt immerhin vorab ein Deutscher Vizemeister!
Wir waren vor Kübo und konnten uns vor Nachläufern nicht retten:q ...oder war das nur Kraut?
Im Ernst, Mefo nix und zwei gute Dorsche. Deshalb kann ich nicht behaupten, dass überall gefangen wird. Überall war jedenfalls nicht in Kübo, ausgenommen JWD (Aussenkante Grund), da waren zufriedenstellende Ergebnisse.
Aber das wird noch...

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ Marco74 
Dafür haben sich die Boote vor Neustadt fast gestapelt .

Gruß


----------



## Phil Lee (1. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin zusammen,

ich werde am kommenden Sonntag mit 2 weiteren Menschen mit nem Kleinboot in der Lübecker Bucht allem Nachstellen was Flossen trägt (abgesehen natürlich von Laichdorschen). 
Nun meine Frage: Welche Stellen, Tiefen und Methoden sind Anfäng März eurer Erfahrung nach erfolgversprechend? Bin kein großer Schlepper, aber 2-3 tieflaufende Wobbler werden schon mit an Board sein. Ich höre/lese immer etwas von Untiefentonne, vorm Klinikum und und und...
Anbei ein Foto meiner bisher "erfahrenen" Strecke (die roten Punkte sind es). Nehmt es euch gerne und zeichnet eventuelle Hotspots ein.

Ich würde mich tierisch freuen wenn mir jemand den einen oder anderen fängigen Spot verraten wollen würde. Natürlich werde ich das auch entsprechend honorieren...mit tollen Fangfotos nämlich  Hoffentlich.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus und euch allen petri heil.

Phil Lee
|wavey:
http://img20.*ih.us/img20/6710/lbeckerbucht.jpg


----------



## Axtwerfer (1. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich würde sagen, du schleppst auf der 10 m Linie mit Tiefläufern auf Dorsch.
Nebenbei würde ich aber auch eine mit Mefoblinker oder kleinen Wobbler hinterherziehen, ich glaube momentan hast Du doch eher eine Chance ne Mefo zu ergattern als Dorsch.

Fahr mal in Richtung Hansapark und dann weiter Südlich immer zwischen 8 u. 12 Meter. Müsste eigendlich was gehen.

Viel Glück


----------



## Franky D (1. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ansich schon ganz gut deine linie ansonsten bleib die andere richtung, richtung hansapark/sierksdorf du fährst neustadt aus dem hafen orientierst dich auf die 10-12m linie und gehst dann paralell zur küste richtung sirksdorf und hälst die tiefe


----------



## Phil Lee (1. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Aight...danke.
Aber:
- schleppen?
- Pilkern?
- Driften?

Ich hörte mal von einem der sich auch n Kleinboot gemietet hat, dann aber weit über die magische 1000m Grenze raus ist, und jesus-mäßig mit 8 Tonnen Fisch wiederkam.
Unfassbar! Will ich auch 

Weitere Supertipps anyone?

Peeetrrrrriiiii


----------



## Franky D (1. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

das wäre zum schleppen wenn du natürlich das ultimative fisch echo aufs echolot bekommst würd ich aufstppen und das ganze mit pilkern oder sonst was bearbeiten das mit der 1000m marke musst du selbst mit deinem gewissen vereinbaren du musst bedenken du hast nur eine kleine nusschale mit 5ps quirl hinten dran das dauert bei schnell aufbauender welle oder unwetter land anzulaufen


----------



## Axtwerfer (1. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Phil Lee schrieb:


> Aight...danke.
> Aber:
> - schleppen?
> - Pilkern?
> ...



Oh mann...#d.. jetzt bereue ich meine Antwort schon #q


----------



## Franky D (1. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Phil Lee schrieb:


> Aight...danke.
> Aber:
> - schleppen?
> - Pilkern?
> ...


 
kleiner nachtrag ich hörte auch mal von jemand der sich weit drüber hinaus gewagt hatte aber der wart komischer weise nie mehr gesehen|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Eristo (1. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Phil Lee schrieb:


> Aight...danke.
> Aber:
> - schleppen?
> - Pilkern?
> ...



------------------------

Wettermäßig dürfte ab Sonntagmittag für die gesamte Neustädter Bucht kein Problem bestehen...:

http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark/farvandsudsigter/vestost.htm


Einfach mal auf den Startpfeil klicken.

Aktualisieren muss man Wind- und Wettervorhersagen
natürlich immer regelmäßig|uhoh:

Viel Erfolg#h

Ciao
Erich


----------



## Phil Lee (1. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dankeschön!

Und natürlich werden wir nicht (viel) weiter raus als erlaubt.
Und die 10 -15 Meter sind ja keine 500m vom Ufer aus zu finden.
Wird schon, danke.

Ach so: Leider kann ich kein dänisch, aber so in etwa komm ich schon klar mit der Karte. Danke dafür


----------



## Fxndlxng (3. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Heute gab es 3 Forellen bis 71cm. Kaum Dorsch. Insgesamt keine einfache Geschichte heute.


----------



## Phil Lee (4. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Kann ich nur bestätigen...Auf Plattfisch mit Watti ging GAR NICHTS, und Dorsch auch nur zwischen 10:30 und 12:30 Uhr.
Geschleppt ham wa nicht...
Danke für die Hinweise 

http://img7.*ih.us/img7/1417/img5962x.jpg


----------



## Fxndlxng (4. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Immerhin, unsere 3 Dorsche waren auch noch <50

Der einzig gute Fisch des Tages:


----------



## Phil Lee (4. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

geiel...petri!
Nice catch


----------



## KOCHI82 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Immerhin, unsere 3 Dorsche waren auch noch <50
> 
> Der einzig gute Fisch des Tages:




Petri! Schönes Tier!

Seid ihr zufällig auch vor Bliesdorf richtung Dahme längs getuckert? Ich war dort mit Schlauchboot unterwegs. Hatte auch nur 3xDorsch u50 und ein Gröni. Ein Paar Bisse am Sideplaner die nicht hängen geblieben sind gabs auch noch. Bin zwischen 6 u. 16m alles abgefahren den ganzen Tag. Es war wirklich zäh...

Gruß


----------



## Fxndlxng (5. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja richtig. Andere Boote waren weiter südlich aber auch nicht erfolgreicher.


----------



## bensihari (5. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen,

@Findling: Auf welcher Tiefe warst Du denn unterwegs?

VG Jens


----------



## Lümmy (5. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir waren auch den ganzen Tag unterwegs. Konnten immerhin 5 mal silbern, aber drei durften wieder schwimmen. Nach 12:00 keine Bisse mehr....doll war das nicht


----------



## bensihari (6. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen,

wir wollten eigentlich dieses Wochenende raus, aber der Windgott hat wohl was gegen uns... #q#q#q
Ein klein wenig Hoffnung hab ich noch, aber bei ner 5-6 aus Nordost bleiben wir wohl zu Hause...
Hat jemand Erfahrung, wie das bei der Windstärke und Richtung von Heiligenhafen Richtung Howachter Bucht aussieht?

VG Jens

P.s.: Wenn noch jemand n Tipp zur Tiefe hat, wär ich dankbar!!!! :m


----------



## Fxndlxng (6. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Haben sämtliche Tiefen von 24 bis 60 fuss probiert... Die Forelle biss bei ca. 35. War an dem Tag aber sicher ein Glücksgriff. Am Steinriff soll es etwas besser gelaufen sein. Aber dafür hatten wir entspanntes Wetter. Dort war es schon kappeliger. 

Bei dem Wind würde ich zu Hause bleiben. Es sei denn Du fährst ein entsprechendes Boot.

Grüße!


----------



## bensihari (6. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hab ein Kaasboll 17 Fuß... Gehen würde das noch, aber angenehm ist anders! Mal abwarten, vielleicht korrigieren die ja noch nach unten...
Steinriff? Da hätt ich immer Angst, dass ich aus versehen in das Spergebiet fahre! Oder fischt Ihr nur die äußeren Kanten ab?


----------



## Marco74 (7. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Eine 5-6 aus Nordost geht in der Neustädter Bucht auch mit deinem Boot nicht - glaub es mir!
Bei Ost und Nordost bauen sich wirklich fiese und hohe Wellen auf.
Selbst bei einer 4-5 aus dieser Richtung wird es schon grenzwertig. Im Dezember habe ich bei einer 4-5 kurz hinter den Molen von Travemünde sofort abgebrochen und bin wieder in den Hafen rein.


----------



## bensihari (7. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Joop, leider... Son sch... #q#q#q Naja, schieben wir den Trip dann wohl noch n WE...


----------



## bensihari (7. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Weiß einer, wie das bei Ostwind in der Howachter Bucht aussieht?


----------



## KOCHI82 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sooo. Kurzer Bericht von Mi. u. Heute.

13.3. Mit Schlauchboot im Gepäck nach Bliesdorf (-11°C)...Wind aus Süd...zu hohe Welle. Na toll! Also ab nach Haffkrug. Da war die Welt vorerst in Ordnung! Als ich rausgefahren bin, auf "Bädertour", habe ich schon die trübe Brühe gesehen die leider in der kompletten Bucht war, wie sich später rausstellte...
Entsprechend auch der Fangbericht...Von 7-18m alles abgefahren...NÜSCHT! Nicht ein Zupfer.

14.3. Wieder nach Bliesdorf. Diesmal ist alles gut...abgesehen von dem weißen Fusselzeuchs der vom Himmel krümelt. ICH WILL FRÜHLING! ! ! habe ich so im stillen gedacht. Egal...nun bin ich da...nun muß ich da durch. Zum Glück war der Schnee nicht von Dauer. 
Voll motiviert bin ich losgedüst. Wieder von 6-18m alles abgesucht. Leider war alles voll mit Netzen dort. Also war Zick Zack Kurs angesagt. Als die Fischer kamen habe ich einige Dorsche in den Netzen gesehen...Gebissen hat aber nicht einer. Naja wieder ohne Biss fing ich an gegen 13Uhr die Ruten einzupacken. Auf einmal geht die Bremse der vorletzten Rute...JAAAAAA    Am Hacken hingen 48cm Silber. Hart erkämpft! Ich habe dann trotzdem eingepackt.

Fazit: Es schienen Fische da gewesen zu sein...aber bei dem Wetter auf und ab und dem Kälteeinbruch hatten sie wohl kein Hunger.
Ich werde erst wieder los wenn es ein Paar Tage Plus Temperaturen sind.


----------



## mathei (14. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

hart erarbeitet. petri


----------



## Ente_19 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri... dafür verdienst ne extra Medallie...
Da bin ich auf jeden Fall ein "schön Wetter Angler" gegen, viel zu kalt für mich (brrrrrr) und vor allem hätte ich sicher nach dem ersten Tag schon die Schnauze voll gehabt wenn nichts raus kommt.
Also den Silberbarren hast dir echt verdient!


----------



## Slider17 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Kochi82,
schöner Bericht und Bilder von dir, da schwärmt man gleich wieder...
meine Familie streikt auch, sie wollen frisch eingelegte Heringe, Bratkartoffel kannste das ganze Jahr machen lol.
Wird echt Zeit das die Temperaturen nach oben gehen.
Petri Dir !


----------



## MeisterJäger73 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Kochi82,
#r Bei den Temperaturen raus zu fahren.

Bist ja wenigstens noch belohnt worden.
fettes Petri !!!#6


----------



## KOCHI82 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Jo. Danke Männers. Ja die Belohnung kam in letzter Sekunde...zum Glück! Kein Riese, aber Zielfisch! 

Habe zwar geschrieben ich warte mit der nächsten Fahrt bis es wärmer ist, aber jetzt könnte ich schon wieder sofort los fahren...#:

Verdammte Sucht! Viel Glück allen die am WE los kommen!!!


----------



## Fxndlxng (16. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dickes Petri zu dem Ausdauerfisch. Ich habe mein Boot gestern rausgeholt. Motor muss mal wieder überholt werden und der Moment dafür ist gerade günstig (kalt und schlechte Fänge). Werde nächste Woche dann noch einmal von Neustadt angreifen und im April geht es dann nach Bornholm.


----------



## Margaux (19. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Am kommenden Wochenende soll es nach dem derzeitigen, gefühlten x.-ten Wintereinbruch Ostwind der Stärke 4-6 bft. geben #d. Man wird echt meschugge bei dem Wetter, zumal der Wind ja in schöner Regelmäßigkeit zu den Wochenenden hin zunimmt. 

Ich war zuletzt am 03.03.13 nachmittags ca. 3 Stunden draußen und konnte nur einmal silbern. Ein paar von Euch habe ich meines Erachtens gesehen (Findling/ Marius, KOCHI82...?). 

Hoffen wir aus besseres Wetter, spätestens zu den freien Ostertagen.


----------



## Reppi (19. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Was soll ich denn sagen, Volker....
Sitze auf gepackten "Rügen-Sachen" und eine neue Verschiebung jagt die nächste.........


----------



## Margaux (19. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Uwe,

ich habe öfter an "Euch" gedacht, die nach Rügen wollen. Ich kenne da noch ein paar mehr, u.a. aus HH etc. Ihr seid ja echt "gekniffen" zur Zeit, vor allem, wenn man Unterkünfte gebucht und festen Urlaub eingereicht hat.


----------



## Reppi (19. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das mit der Unterkunft ist eigentlich (glückerlicherweise) flexibel; aber mein Chef dreht bald ab; 3 mal den Urlaub schon zurück genommen..|rolleyes|rolleyes
Aber so bringt das ja nichts..........nächster Versuch Ende nächste Woche.....

So schluß mit dem Gelaber hier; Fangmeldungen please !-))


----------



## bensihari (19. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen,

geht mir ähnlich... Wir haben unseren Ostseetrip schon dreimal verschoben und dieses Wochenende wirds wohl auch nichts... Einfach nervig! Von den Temperaturen mal abgesehen ist gefühlt in der Woche immer Flaute und zum Wochenende sind dann wieder 5-6 Windstärken... #q#q#q


----------



## KOCHI82 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ margaux: Kann sein das wir uns gesehen haben...da waren so viele Angler auf dem Wasser. 


hmm...ich will auch so schnell wie möglich wieder aufs Wasser...aber bei den Vorhersagen kann man wirklich nur brechen! 

Ich setze jetzt auch alles auf Ostern. In den 4 freien Tagen muß einfach mindestens 1 Angeltag rausspringen!

...abwarten und Tee trinken! Irgendwann muß es ja besser werden!


----------



## elbetaler (19. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

#h Hallooo in die Runde,

seht es doch mal positiv. Die Fische hatten jetzt genug Zeit und Ruhe vor uns, sind schön abgewachsen (kaum Nemos) und haben schon die meisten Köder vergessen. Da beissen die Dorsche dann auf alles, was sich bewegt.

Aber ehrlich, weitab von arktischen Verhältnissen sind wir eigentlich nicht. Hatte bisher nur mitleidig zur Kenntnis genommen, dass es dort ca. 7 Monate Winter ist. Bei uns jetzt immerhin schon gute 5 Monate. Frage mich nur, ob der Angelentzug gerade unser grösstes Problem ist#c ?
Wann können die Bauern mit der Fr.-Bestellung loslegen und wann soll dann geerntet werden? Was ist mit den anderen Tieren, wie können sie sich anpassen und wieviele bleiben auf der Strecke, zB. wegen Futtermangel?
Jedenfalls wird es mit der weissen Pracht ja bald vorbei sein und wenn auch im Süsswasser die Schonzeiten durch sind, werden alle Dämme brechen, dann wird endlich wieder geangelt!:m

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## mathei (19. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

dein wort in meinen ohren


----------



## Eristo (19. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



KOCHI82 schrieb:


> @ margaux: Kann sein das wir uns gesehen haben...da waren so viele Angler auf dem Wasser.
> 
> 
> hmm...ich will auch so schnell wie möglich wieder aufs Wasser...aber bei den Vorhersagen kann man wirklich nur brechen!
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------
Heißer Tee kann Ostern auf jeden Fall hilfreich sein...:m


Die Wettervorhersage macht mir im Moment noch keine Hoffnung 
auf Ostern...#c

http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/verden/verdensvejr.htm?city=2917150&cc=DE

Die Wettervorhersage geht jetzt bis zum 28. März. Selbst wenn sich das Wetter etwas günstiger entwickelt, heißen Tee wird man gebrauchen können...

Unser Campingplatz bei Grömitz öffnet wegen des frühen Osterfestes bereits ab 29. März statt normalerweise am 1. April, darauf hatte ich mich sehr gefreut...

Die Hoffnung gebe ich aber noch nicht auf!!!#h

Ciao
Erich


----------



## Silvio.i (20. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

dann nehmt die hier. Die ist besser :q
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/16_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0003592

Aber mal ehrlich. Alles Wettergeschwafel über 6 Tage hinaus ist Spekulation.

Und wenn es euch tröstet. IHR SEIT NICHT ALLEIN. Ich habe nur bis 07.04. am Wochenende zeit zum Trolling :c


----------



## Margaux (20. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



bensihari schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> geht mir ähnlich... Wir haben unseren Ostseetrip schon dreimal verschoben und dieses Wochenende wirds wohl auch nichts... Einfach nervig! Von den Temperaturen mal abgesehen ist gefühlt in der Woche immer Flaute und zum Wochenende sind dann wieder 5-6 Windstärken... #q#q#q


 
Genauso ist es, unter der Woche Ententeich und an den Wochenenden 5-6, bevorzugt aus östlichen Richtungen |uhoh: 

Zu Ostern soll es kalt bleiben, mit Nachtfrösten, da können wir nur hoffen, daß der Wind sich dann endlich mal zurück hält.


----------



## todes.timo (28. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Morgen ist es endlich soweit, das erste mal seit Ewigkeiten passt der Wind und ich kann endlich mein neuen 15 PS Honda ausprobieren.
Ich hoffe das der Motor läuft und das die Mefos beissen.:m


----------



## Marco74 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Berichte bitte mal falls du morgen losziehst. Von Wind und Welle her wird es auch hart für dich (Nordost). Aber nur die harten...


----------



## bensihari (29. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Der Bericht würde mich auch interessieren! Wir wollen morgen los! Ich werde auch berichten!


----------



## Schneiderfisch (29. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Würde heute ja nicht los fahren....


----------



## todes.timo (29. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So, ich bin wieder da, der Motor hat nicht so richtig mitgespielt (Vergaser dreckig ), war 11Uhr wieder drin, mein Kumpel war auch mit eigenen Boot mit der hatte bis 14Uhr aber auch nichts


----------



## trollingfreak (29. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



todes.timo schrieb:


> So, ich bin wieder da, der Motor hat nicht so richtig mitgespielt (Vergaser dreckig ), war 11Uhr wieder drin, mein Kumpel war auch mit eigenen Boot mit der hatte bis 14Uhr aber auch nichts



Klingt ja nicht so erfolgreich....aber  bei den Bedingungen auch kein einfaches Fischen. Wie war es mit der Welle?
#h
Petri Alle


----------



## trollingfreak (30. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So, glatte 0..... 7Std keinen einzigen Kontakt.......Kumpel konnte bei sich 2 70ger auf die Planken legen!Petri!!


----------



## Marco74 (31. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

2 mal 70? Wow! In der Neustädter Bucht? Und hast du eine Ahnung in welcher Tiefe?
Bei mir gab es 4 hart erkämpfte Dorsche bei 55 Fuß.


----------



## bensihari (31. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen!
Auch glatte 0!!!! Keinen Kontakt, gar nichts! Von 22m bis 5m alles probiert! Ging vielen Booten aber wohl ähnlich...

VG Jens


----------



## KOCHI82 (31. März 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

...falls heute jemand in der Bucht unterwegs ist...ich wäre dankbar über Informationen bezüglich der Wassertrübung von heute.

LG und schöne Ostern


----------



## Margaux (2. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war am Ostermontag zwar in Neustadt, aber nicht zum Angeln, die wir Osterbesuch hatten. Der NO-Wind war kalt, aber nicht zu heftig, so daß es eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht aussah.

Kann keiner Fänge berichten?


----------



## todes.timo (2. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War heute mit Boot los, hatte 2 Bisse auf Apex, Pelzerhaken ist ziemlich viel Kraut, Travemünder Seite ist ok, Wasser ist klar aber a...kalt.


----------



## Margaux (8. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nachdem ich das sonnige Wetter am Samstag genutzt und mein Boot wieder auf Vordermann gebracht hatte, habe ich eine längere Runde in der Bucht gedreht, einfaches Schleppen mit 2 Ruten, einmal mit Scherbrett und einmal mit Wobbler Freihand. Immerhin konnte ich eine 45er Mefo am Schlepplöffel ergattern. Danach habe ich aufgehört, denn das Abendessen war ja gesichert


----------



## Schneiderfisch (8. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sehr gut, sehr nachhaltig! Respekt! Und Petri


----------



## delowsky (8. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,
war Samstag (06.04) von 8.00 - 14.30 Uhr von Bliesdorf bis Kellenhusen und zurück unterwegs, zwischen 6 und 11 m Wassertiefe (Apex, Deep Taildancer) die ganze Zeit geschleppt, eine MeFo 45 cm . Sonst keine Bisse ! Wassertemperatur 2,5 °C !!! 
Noch 3-4 Wochen warten, dann geht´s hoffentlich wieder los ... 
Petri 
Delo


----------



## frühauf no.1839 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Leudde,

möchte mich nun mal auch (verbal) schriftlich mit euch austauschen, nachdem ich mich ca 1 jahr bei euch eingelesen habe.....
Ich bin regelmäßig/unregelmäßig mit 5 und 15 Ps Booten in der Lübecker Bucht unterwegs.
Ich war gestern auf der Ostsee los.....
bin in Richtung Haffkrug unterwegs gewesen,
alles zwischen 5-22 metern abgefischt ohne Erfolg.....leider.
bis gegen 9 uhr war alles wie Ententeich danach windig und welliger,so etwa 2,5 bis 2,8 Grad.
Kraut war wenig bis gar nicht vorhanden ;-)
habe mich bei der Ancora (Heimathafen) mit nem anderen Angler unterhalten,mit dem Resultat : NÜSCHTTTTTT!!!!!!!
Möchte am kommenden Wochenende beide Tage los mal schauen was geht.

werde mich mitteilen in dem Sinne Fette Fische!!!!!!!!


----------



## Axtwerfer (8. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich wil Sa. wenn es der Wind zulässt auch ab Neustadt los.
Wie sieht es denn mit der Slippe am Hafen aus ? Ist die noch frei, oder hängt schon die Kette vor ? Ich habe ja vom letzten Jahr noch den Schlüssel, der bringt mir dieses Jahr nicht viel oder ?


----------



## frühauf no.1839 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Kann dir Kettetechnisch nichts zu sagen 
da ich nicht Slippe...
wo ich gen Heimat war sah ich gerade jemanden Slippen,
werde am Sa ma nen Auge draufwerfen.

gruß


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hat jemand einen Kontakt zu den Schlüsselmeistern?


----------



## Axtwerfer (8. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Naja, ich hab  Sie vom Hafenmeister ! Erhältlich am Hafen nähe der Slippe im Bretter-haus. 

Sa. kann ich selber " die Augen offen halten". Werde wohl mal besser vorher anrufen.


----------



## Fxndlxng (9. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Die Kette ist leider schon am Start.


----------



## carpbutcher (9. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

samstag war noch ne kette vor#c


----------



## Axtwerfer (9. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



frühauf no.1839 schrieb:


> Moin Leudde,
> 
> möchte mich nun mal auch (verbal) schriftlich mit euch austauschen, nachdem ich mich ca 1 jahr bei euch eingelesen habe.....
> Ich bin regelmäßig/unregelmäßig mit 5 und 15 Ps Booten in der Lübecker Bucht unterwegs.
> ...



Na, dann sag ich mal willkommen im Trööt. Ist ja schön wenn einer der bisher "Stillen Leser und Infoabgreifer " mal A.... in der Hose zeigt und hier etwas mit Beitragen will. Villeicht Sieht man sich ja am Sa. mal in der Bucht. Wetter passt ja #6.

Ich will am Fr. anreisen, dann im Womo, übernachten und Sa. früh raus, ab Neustadt. Ich bin am Fr. aber erst gegen 20.30 Uhr vor Ort. Ist evtl. Jemand Sa. morgens mit Schlüssel an der Slippe und kann mich mit reinlassen ?
Ich kauf den Schlüssel sowiso, aber der Hafenmeister kommt erst um 9.00 Uhr oder so, da ist der halbe Tag ja schon fast vorbei . Wäre Nett :m


----------



## carpbutcher (10. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

gib mal 4215 ins zahlenschloss ein.


----------



## Onkel Frank (10. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



carpbutcher schrieb:


> gib mal 4215 ins zahlenschloss ein.


 
Ist jetzt ein Zahlenschloss vor ??? Sonst gab es einen Schlüssel .


----------



## carpbutcher (10. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ich habe dort nen liegeplatz und darf zum anfang der saison umsonst slippen.
wollte mein boot zwei tage vorher zu wasser lassen 16,01€{ermäßigt].
habe nummer für zahlenschloss bekommen.


----------



## Onkel Frank (10. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



carpbutcher schrieb:


> ich habe dort nen liegeplatz und darf zum anfang der saison umsonst slippen.
> wollte mein boot zwei tage vorher zu wasser lassen 16,01€{ermäßigt].
> habe nummer für zahlenschloss bekommen.


 
Die Rede war von der Slippe !!!!! Uns nutzt die Nummer vom Liegeplatztor nichts !!!!


----------



## carpbutcher (10. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

das ist für die slippe.


----------



## Fxndlxng (11. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich glaube ihr redet von 2 unterschiedlichen Slipanlagen und damit an einander vorbei.


----------



## frühauf no.1839 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Leudde,

@Axtwerfer danke für die Blumen....

war heute ab ca 7,30h in Richtung Pelzerhaken los,
hatte meine Kids dabei, deshalb bin ich bei dem Nebel und Nieselregen 
nicht weiter raus gefahren.......
habe etliche Heringsschwärme aufm Echo, resultat: nienteeeeee Grrrrrr....

da der Nebel sich bis ca.10 h nicht verzog sind wir in Richtung 
Hansapark geschippert haben geschleppt und gejiggt von ca.5-12 Metern.
immernoch nüschtttttsss.

gegen 11h verzog sich der Nebel etwas aber der Wind frischte auf und es regnete wieder stärker.-(was sich an dem genörgel der Kids bemerkbar machte).
woraufhin ich mich entschloß dem Frieden und zukünftigen Angelspaß meiner Kids so ab 12:30h gen Hafen anzusteuern.....

wer von euch hatte denn die Tage Fischkontakt?
und vor allem Wo?
Tiefe?
gps Daten ?!?!?!?! --Muahhahaahhahaa

werde So NICHT raus fahren aber die Woche danach hoffe um INFOS
und euch allen DICKE Fische.....
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=69989


----------



## Lümmy (13. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich bin Dienstag wieder draußen....bis dahin muss doch die antibeissphase vorbei sein....schon jemand was von Dorschen gehört?????


----------



## Schneiderfisch (13. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ja.
vor Damp!


----------



## MAXIMA (13. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Na, dann sag ich mal willkommen im Trööt. Ist ja schön wenn einer der bisher "Stillen Leser und Infoabgreifer " mal A.... in der Hose zeigt und hier etwas mit Beitragen will. Villeicht Sieht man sich ja am Sa. mal in der Bucht. Wetter passt ja #6.
> 
> Ich will am Fr. anreisen, dann im Womo, übernachten und Sa. früh raus, ab Neustadt. Ich bin am Fr. aber erst gegen 20.30 Uhr vor Ort. Ist evtl. Jemand Sa. morgens mit Schlüssel an der Slippe und kann mich mit reinlassen ?
> Ich kauf den Schlüssel sowiso, aber der Hafenmeister kommt erst um 9.00 Uhr oder so, da ist der halbe Tag ja schon fast vorbei . Wäre Nett :m



#y|splat2:|znaika:#4|director:

@Axtwerfer, muss man sich schämen wenn man sich hier informiert und mitliest;+ 
Trööts sind dafür da, dass man sich informieren (oder wie manche meinen, spionieren) kann. |gr: Muss man dann unbedingt etwas posten um sich zu zeigen???|krach: 
Ich habe mich hiermit dann auch geoutet.....:k
P.S. war (leider) noch nicht in der Neustädter Bucht...., kann und wird sich noch ändern....spätestens wenn Kollege Ahnungslos wieder in der Heimat eintrifft
|laola:


----------



## Potti87 (14. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin, irgendwie komm ich mir manchmal hier im Forum vor wie im Kindergarten. Da gönnt der eine dem anderen den Dreck unter den Fingernägeln nich 

Mal so nebenbei gefragt, geht in der Bucht was zur Zeit?


----------



## Onkel Frank (14. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Potti87 schrieb:


> Moin Moin, irgendwie komm ich mir manchmal hier im Forum vor wie im Kindergarten. Da gönnt der eine dem anderen den Dreck unter den Fingernägeln nich
> 
> Mal so nebenbei gefragt, geht in der Bucht was zur Zeit?


 
Nicht wirklich . Hatten gestern zu zweit jeder einen Anfasser beim Mefo schleppen und 2 Dorsche . Bei der Hafeneinfahrt standen richtig große Heringsschwärme , aber keiner wollte beissen .


----------



## Potti87 (14. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hm, das Schade.


----------



## lakoehn (14. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Komme gerade aus Neustadt.
Heute morgen von 06:00 - 13:30 fast die ganze bucht abgeschleppt aber nichts ging. (8 -12 m kante) Habe es dann noch nem bischen auf hering propbiert, aber auch nichts.#q

Werde es in 2 wochen wieder probieren.


----------



## Fxndlxng (14. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Achtung, OT:

Moin,
bevor ich mein Boot nächste Woche wieder nach Neustadt verlege, mal schnell einen ganz kurzen Bericht von außerhalb: 
Wir sind gestern von unserer Bornholm Tour '13 zurückgekehrt. Gewohnt haben wir nördlich von Tejn, unmittelbar am Wasser. Die Schleppangelei war einfach nur genial. Im Schnitt hatten wir pro Schleppstunde einen Lachsbiss. Gleich der Erste hatte schon 101cm und biss über "nur" 80 Fuss Wassertiefe. An diesem Tag fingen wir im Flachen (80-100 Fuss) besser als viele Boote die jenseits der 120 Fuss Marke unterwegs gewesen sind. So hatten wir schon am ersten Tag 2 Lachse von deutlich über einem Meter. Dafür mussten andere Teams schon richtig hart kämpfen und selbst die Professionellen hatten so ihre Mühen damit, große Fische zu finden. Insgesamt lagen die Größen zwar auch bei uns etwas unter denen vom Vorjahr, waren aber immer noch sehr gut. In den weiteren Tagen waren viele Fische von 80-90cm dabei. Kleinere gab es bei uns nicht.

Die Angelei vom Strand war sehr zäh. Hauptursache dürften wohl die kalten Temperaturen im März gewesen sein. Es war kein Leben im Wassser auszumachen. Einer von uns konnte sich unter totaler Selbstaufopferung  immerhin 5 Mefos bis 62cm erkämpfen. Der hat aber auch wirklich ALLES gegeben. Wir anderen blieben am Strand leider Schneider.

Nun freue ich mich wieder auf die heimische Bucht. Auch wenn die Fische hier kleiner sind.

Das erste Bild ist aus unserem Garten aufgenommen. Blick auf die Hafeneinfahrt von Tejn


----------



## Margaux (14. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Marius: schöner Bericht #6 und Petri zu den klasse Fängen.

Wir waren Samstag und Sonntag in der Bucht unterwegs, es war ein zähes Fischen. Wir haben Blinker geworfen, gejiggt und geschleppt und auf jede Methode lediglich einen Dorsch gefangen. Das Wasser hatte Samstag noch 2,5 - 3 Grad, heute 3,5 -4. Ich denke, wenn sich die Temperatur über 4 Grad stabilisiert, läuft es wieder besser. 

Es war allerdings trotzdem schön, draußen zu sein und heute endlich die Vorboten des Frühlings zu spüren.


----------



## Fxndlxng (19. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Morgen sieht ja nicht so schlecht aus...


----------



## peiner freak (19. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moin jupp dorsch beißt zwischen 11&8,5 m allerdings nur auf naturköder , pilker gummifisch twister ging nix


----------



## Margaux (19. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Morgen sieht ja nicht so schlecht aus...


 
Japp, deshalb werde ich morgen auf der Bucht unterwegs sein...


----------



## Thorbi (19. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri Volker!


----------



## Fxndlxng (19. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich hadere noch mit mir. 

@Volker
Spinnfischen oder was habt ihr vor?


----------



## Margaux (19. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Thorbi, vielen Dank!

@Marius, ich bin alleine unterwegs, da werde ich im "Mix" Freihandschleppen und Mefo-Blinker werfen.


----------



## todes.timo (19. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

bin auch da


----------



## bombe220488 (20. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Schon einer wieder an Land? Bedingungen scheinen ja ganz ordentlich gewesen zu sein :m


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wie ist es gelaufen?
Ich bin heute morgen nicht aus den Federn gekommen. Aber morgen bin ich um nullsechshundert am Start. Komme was wolle!


----------



## bombe220488 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hat jemand Tipps ich wollte wenn das Wetter gut ist vom 1. Mai bis 4. Mai 
Nach Neustadt oder grömitz mit meinem Boot. Ich suche eine Unterkunft wo auch Angler gern gesehen sind auf Luxus lege ich da keinen großen Wert. 


Danke


----------



## Axtwerfer (21. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Kann mich der Frage quasi anschließen .

Suche über Vattertach noch einen Campingplatz für 2 Womos und 2 Zelte. Hat jemand nen Tipp ( Neustadt - Grömitz ) am besten wäre es natürlich noch, wenn man sein Boot dort irgendwo festmachen kann, um nicht jedes mal zur Slippe nach Neustadt oder Grömitz zu fahren.

Hoffe auf Resonanz
Grüße   Axt  :m


----------



## Schneiderfisch (21. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Bombe: Ruf Martin an!
Martins-Angeltreff.de
Der hat direkt über seinem Laden ne kleine Butze zu vermieten!
Und Grüß ihn von Olli


----------



## Franky D (21. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> @Bombe: Ruf Martin an!
> Martins-Angeltreff.de
> Der hat direkt über seinem Laden ne kleine Butze zu vermieten!
> Und Grüß ihn von Olli


 

das habe ich auch schon des öfteren gesehen aber hast du etwas mehr infos zu der bude bezüglich größe ausstattung kosten denn im i-net findet man darüber ja gar nichts gerne auch per pn


----------



## Schneiderfisch (21. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@axt:
http://www.ostseecamping.de/
Ein sehr schöner Platz mit Liegemöglichkeit direkt unten am Strand. Eine Möglichkeit das Boot ins Wasser zu lassen gibt es auch, allerdings ist das eine stark versandete Rampe. Weiss nicht was du für´n Damper hast....


----------



## Schneiderfisch (21. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Franky D schrieb:


> das habe ich auch schon des öfteren gesehen aber hast du etwas mehr infos zu der bude bezüglich größe ausstattung kosten denn im i-net findet man darüber ja gar nichts gerne auch per pn




Nein gar nicht.
Könnte jetzt en Freund anrufen der das alles kennt, aber das kannste auch alles direkt bei Martin selber anfragen.
Bin ja hier kein Kindermädchen, ne ? |wavey::g


----------



## Franky D (21. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> Nein gar nicht.
> Könnte jetzt en Freund anrufen der das alles kennt, aber das kannste auch alles direkt bei Martin selber anfragen.
> Bin ja hier kein Kindermädchen, ne ? |wavey::g


 
aus dem alter bin ich längst raus...

eigendlich ging ich davon aus das du die bude kennst wenn du sie hier empfiehlst


----------



## Schneiderfisch (21. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Habe keine Empfehlung ausgesprochen.
Habe lediglich eine Möglichkeit aufgezeigt.
Eine Empfehlung war der Campingplatz http://www.ostseecamping.de/.


----------



## bombe220488 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> @Bombe: Ruf Martin an!
> Martins-Angeltreff.de
> Der hat direkt über seinem Laden ne kleine Butze zu vermieten!
> Und Grüß ihn von Olli




das werde ich morgen mal tun. Habe davon schon gelesen aber auch im Inet nix weiter gefunden.
Der verrät mir dann ja bestimmt auch wo ich angeln muss #6

Gibt ja im Internet noch viele Wohungen oder Häuser oder sonstwas nur ich will nicht in so eine Noble Butze das ist für meinen zweck etwas übertrieben...

War denn auch jemand los zum Angeln dieses We ? :l


----------



## Fxndlxng (22. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja. Ist nicht doll zur Zeit. Haben gestern bis mittags geschleppt. Zwei untermaßige Forellen und 7-8 Dorsche von denen gerade mal einer über 50 war. Ganz mau!
Die Heringsangler haben auch alle sehr lange Gesichter gemacht. Auf dem Echo sind zwar Anzeigen aber sie beißen nicht.


----------



## Margaux (22. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Daß es zur Zeit mau ist, kann ich bestätigen. Ich war Samstag und Sonntag jeweils einen halben Tag unterwegs und hatte nur kleine Dorsche. Ich habe geblinkert, gepilkt und geschleppt. Andere Angler machten auch ziemlich ratlose Gesichter...


----------



## peiner freak (22. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

das kann ich so nicht bestätigen hatte die woche platten zwischen 30 &56 cm und dorsche zwischen 45& 70 cm klaa war auch kleinzeug dabei  aber hällt sich in grenzen ....


----------



## Fxndlxng (22. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri peiner freak!
Aber das ist ja auch eine völlig andere Geschichte. Mag ja sein, dass Grundangeln mit Naturködern ganz gut läuft. Aber beim schleppen und pilken müsste aktuell eigentlich viel mehr gehen, als es gerade der Fall ist.


----------



## bombe220488 (22. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hört sich ja nicht so prall an... Und das der Hering immernoch nicht will :-/


----------



## Margaux (22. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Petri peiner freak!
> Aber das ist ja auch eine völlig andere Geschichte. Mag ja sein, dass Grundangeln mit Naturködern ganz gut läuft. Aber beim schleppen und pilken müsste aktuell eigentlich viel mehr gehen, als es gerade der Fall ist.


 
Japp, das sehe ich auch so. Auf alles "Blech" geht wirklich (zu) wenig.


----------



## Reppi (22. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Na mal sehen Volker, was Samstag vor Maasholm geht.......


----------



## MarschAngler (22. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir waren gestern mit dem Kleinboot draußen und wir können auch das momentan schwierige Geschäft bestätigen. Mit Blinker, Pilk, Gufi und Wattis waren wir am Start. Bis auf 3 Pfannen-Platte ( auf 12 m ) und einen halbstarken Dorsch auf Pilk konnten wir in 8 Stunden nichts weiter verbuchen. Weinige Anzeigen auf dem Echo und teils recht frischer Wind aus Ost machten uns zu schaffen. Heringe wollten auch nicht an den Haken. Auch auf den anderen Booten mangelte es an vernünftigen Fängen.
Na ja, kann nur besser werden...


----------



## Axtwerfer (22. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

genau so war es letzten Sa. bei mir. ganzen Tag geschleppt. 2 Mefobisse vergeigt... 2 Dorsch, ein kleiner, ein guter. Werde in 2 Wochen nochmal versuchen, dann müsste die 10 grad Wassertemperatur da sein und dann geht bestimmt auch was.#6


----------



## peiner freak (23. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

mann muss sich halt anpassen ...


----------



## Margaux (23. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



peiner freak schrieb:


> mann muss sich halt anpassen ...


 
Ja, stimmt: wer fängt hat Recht  

Allerdings steht bei mir persönlich der Spaß am Kunstköderfischen über den Fängen, also alles gut  Wobei ich im Sommer bestimmt auch mal auf Platte "stippen" werde 


@Uwe: viel Erfolg vor Maasholm! Ich habe am Wochenende Besuch aus dem Ruhrpott - ein BvB-Fan |uhoh: - und bin mit ihm in der Bucht unterwegs.


----------



## Margaux (24. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gemäß windfinder.com soll der Wind pünktlich zum Wochenende über Nord auf Ost drehen... Das ist ja wieder mal toll #d


----------



## Reppi (24. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

zum Glück wollen wir Samstag raus; das könnte so gerade noch klappen....


----------



## djoerni (24. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Margaux schrieb:


> Gemäß windfinder.com soll der Wind pünktlich zum Wochenende über Nord auf Ost drehen... Das ist ja wieder mal toll #d


 
ich glaube langsam, da hat ein Angelgegner das Ruder in der Hand #q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

mal 'ne sachliche Frage eines Nichtswissers, was ist in Neustadt an Ostwind so schlecht?


----------



## Svenno 02 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Buttie-Hohlie schrieb:


> mal 'ne sachliche Frage eines Nichtswissers, was ist in Neustadt an Ostwind so schlecht?



Schau auf die Landkarte. Bei Ostwind hast du auflandigen Wind,
das Wasser drückt gegen die Küste. Die Wellen sind dementsprechend ziemlich hoch. Auch bei ner 3-4 
Nordost ist in dem Fall noch schlimmer.


----------



## Franky D (24. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Schau auf die Landkarte. Bei Ostwind hast du auflandigen Wind,
> das Wasser drückt gegen die Küste. Die Wellen sind dementsprechend ziemlich hoch. Auch bei ner 3-4
> Nordost ist in dem Fall noch schlimmer.


 

dich gibts ja auch noch ;-)    joa das gibt schon ne ordenliche welle


----------



## blue pearl (25. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Frage, wie hoch sind denn die Wellen bei einem angesagten wind von 2-3?ich würd sowieso nicht in der Neustädter Bucht angeln waren schon zig mal in dem Gebiet und nie so richtig erfolg gehabt. Wir fahren immer weiter Nördlich und da klappt das jedes mal mit Fisch.


----------



## Fxndlxng (25. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



blue pearl schrieb:


> Frage, wie hoch sind denn die Wellen bei einem angesagten wind von 2-3?ich würd sowieso nicht in der Neustädter Bucht angeln waren schon zig mal in dem Gebiet und nie so richtig erfolg gehabt. Wir fahren immer weiter Nördlich und da klappt das jedes mal mit Fisch.



Geiles posting. Zaubert direkt wieder ein Lächeln auf meine Lippen. Viel Spaß im Norden (wo genau ist das eigentlich, ach ja, da wo die Fische sind |uhoh: )


----------



## Marco74 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

|supergri
Dann haben wir einen Fischräuber weinger in der Bucht ;-)
Ich werde wohl Sonntag meine Saisonabschlussfahrt durchführen - das Boot muss raus.
Höchstwahrscheinlich werde ich Richtung MeckPomm fahren, aber vielleicht sieht man sich.


----------



## Raubfisch (25. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



blue pearl schrieb:


> Frage, wie hoch sind denn die Wellen bei einem angesagten wind von 2-3?ich würd sowieso nicht in der Neustädter Bucht angeln waren schon zig mal in dem Gebiet und nie so richtig erfolg gehabt. Wir fahren immer weiter Nördlich und da klappt das jedes mal mit Fisch.



Ich hab nich gemessen, aber gestern war erst ententeich und kurze zeit später gabs dann doch ganz gut wind, schätze mal 5 bft, das war dann echt grenzwertig mit'm kleinboot. Bei ostwind brauch man nur wenig wind damit man da ungemütliche welle bekommt :/

In der kurzen zeit wo man gut angeln konnte, hab ich schöne leo's am band gehabt. Auffällig war die die recht starke drift bei nahezu ententeich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Vielen Dank, ja ist verständlich#h


----------



## Raubfisch (25. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ich weiß jetzt nicht genau ob ich da ironie rauslesen kann oder auch nicht  hab aber auch gestern auf der ostsee vor neustadt, und heute vor hohwacht meinen schädel getoastet |uhoh:

aber hat sich gelohnt, vorallem in hohwacht, wiedermal viel plattfisch verhaftet #a


----------



## Margaux (26. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



blue pearl schrieb:


> ... Wir fahren immer weiter Nördlich und da klappt das jedes mal mit Fisch.


 
Ich fahre erst Ende Mai nach Norwegen :q . Am Wochenende bin ich jetzt erst mal in der Bucht unterwegs, gegen die hohen Wellen und die Fischlosigkeit kämpfen (Ironie Ende #h).


----------



## bombe220488 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Margaux schrieb:


> Ich fahre erst Ende Mai nach Norwegen :q . Am Wochenende bin ich jetzt erst mal in der Bucht unterwegs, gegen die hohen Wellen und die Fischlosigkeit kämpfen (Ironie Ende #h).




Bitte höflichst Bericht zu erstatten #6


----------



## Fxndlxng (26. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich bin Sonntag draussen. Wir werden mit Spinnnrute, Gufis und Heringspaternoster in die Schlacht ziehen und versuchen den ein oder anderen Flossenträger in die ansonsten fischlose Bucht zu locken.


----------



## Astarod (26. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Boa ich war gerade von Travemünde aus draußen!Als ich raus gefahren bin war etwas Nebel.
Bei 13 Meter standen einige Dorsche und es ging los.Ich hatte immer das Land in Sichtweite.Kein Wind und ich konnte ein paar Dorsche überlisten,plötzlich war kein Land mehr zu sehen nur Nebel.
Hab ein Hand GPS von Magellan,als ich es an machte,suchte er sich einen Satellit.Die Batterieleistung stand auf halb voll,aber er zeigte mir den Weg nicht an.Ewig tauchte auf dem Display"Akku fast Leer"auf.Was machen;+,rundum nur Nebel.Zum Glück habe ich nach etwa 10 Minuten ein anderes Schiff gesehen,den ich auch sofort ansprach!Er hat mich dann in den Hafen gelotst!
Jetzt ist Zeit für was richtiges!!!
Hat einer Kombigerät,was er empfehlen kann?

Gruß 
Asta


----------



## dorschy (26. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Fischfinder Matrix27 mit GPS geiles gerät! gruß dorschy:m


----------



## bombe220488 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich möchte Mittwoch, Donnerstag und Freitag los. 
Wäre nett wenn ihr schonmal guckt was und was wo geht 
P.s
Wollte da das erste mal in Tote see stechen deswegen schon so nervös


----------



## Raubfisch (26. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@astarod, so ein ganz simpler kompass kostet nun echt nicht die welt und ne packung ersatzbatterien auch nicht


----------



## Astarod (26. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

hast ja recht,war heute ein spontaner Trip.ich hab echt gedacht,daß ich noch Batterien im Rucksack habe.Bin schon am gucken wegen einem neuen Kompass#6
Aber trotzdem hol ich mir jetzt ein Kombigerät,meine alte Technik an Bord wird erneuert

Noch Jemand Tips fürs neue Gerät?


----------



## Raubfisch (26. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

das gute an einem richtigen kompass ist halt das er auch strom ect funzt. am besten natürlich mehrere navihilfen.  Echter kompass + gps + evtl smartphone (ist ja auch ein gps bzw navi) 

die geräteberatung ansich überlasse ich mal anderen. viel erfolg dann mit der neuen ausrüstung


----------



## lakoehn (26. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich wrede am So morgen gegen 6 Uhr in die See von Neustadt aus, mich auf dem weg machen. Die letzten 2 male die ich raus war, waren leider ein griff ins Klo.

Aber das geht mir zumindestens zur Zeit nicht allein so. Hoffe das kommt wieder.

Sagt mal beißen jetzt die heringe? 
 Ps. wenn jemand sagt NEIN versuch ich es jedoch.


----------



## MarschAngler (26. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Allen, die jetzt die Tage starten wollen, wünsche ich gutes Gelingen und krumme Ruten. Letzte Woche war es noch echt frustrierend. Wir greifen wieder Mitte Mai an und hoffen dann auf mehr Fisch...


----------



## bombe220488 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Na heute keiner los gewesen ?


----------



## Axtwerfer (27. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Astarod schrieb:


> hast ja recht,war heute ein spontaner Trip.ich hab echt gedacht,daß ich noch Batterien im Rucksack habe.Bin schon am gucken wegen einem neuen Kompass#6
> Aber trotzdem hol ich mir jetzt ein Kombigerät,meine alte Technik an Bord wird erneuert
> 
> Noch Jemand Tips fürs neue Gerät?



Ich habe dieses hier: www.gps24.de/GARMIN GPSMap 521s mit Zwei-Frequenz-Schwinger -Tiefe- Temperatur-.htm - 30k 

bin damit zufrieden, Du brauchst aber auch dafür eine 
" Ostsee Karte" Blue Chart g2 Version.


----------



## yacaré (27. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Vor drei Stunden zurück (Pelzer Haken und Umgebung) ein Dorsch um die vierzig, 1-2 Bisse, das war's... Einige Boote unterwegs, scheinbar auch nicht viel besser... Wenigstens war das Wetter ganz gut, insofern ein schöner Angeltag...


----------



## peiner freak (28. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ich war die letzten 1,5 wochen um grömitz unterwegs ca. 100 platten & ca. 30kg dorschfilet war echt mal wieder richtig geil jeder tag top wetter & fisch
pilken jiggen schleppen war nicht gut aber wattwurm mit 30 g in der drift der hammer
gretz björn


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (28. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin 
Mittlerweile macht sich ja auch wieder die weiße Pest auf der Ostsse breit . 
In Grömitz stehen schon wieder viele große Autos rum , macht das Angeln nicht einfacher . Ironie aus .
Gruß


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



peiner freak schrieb:


> ich war die letzten 1,5 wochen um grömitz unterwegs ca. 100 platten & ca. 30kg dorschfilet war echt mal wieder richtig geil jeder tag top wetter & fisch
> pilken jiggen schleppen war nicht gut aber wattwurm mit 30 g in der drift der hammer
> gretz björn



so muss das sein, immer flexibel bleiben:m


----------



## blue pearl (28. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Was sucht ihr alle in Neustadt? ist doch wasserwüste. Man will ja nicht massen an Fisch , aber wenn man angeln fährt sollte doch auch immer ein kleines Erfolgserlebnis dabei sein und das heißt *FISCH*.


----------



## Raubfisch (28. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

also ich konnte mich in letzter zeit nicht beschweren.


----------



## lakoehn (28. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bin heute Morgen gegen 6 Uhr von Neustadt aus los.

Konnte 5 Dorsche  und 2 Platten verhaften. 

2 Dorsche beim Schleppen und der rest auf wattwurm mit 75 g blei. 
1 Rute rechts eine links und abwarten.

Die Heringe ließen sich leider nicht zum Fressen annemieren.


----------



## Axtwerfer (29. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ blue pearl. Du kommst doch von da oben, müsstest dich doch bestens auskennen, deswegen wundert es mich, wenn Du da nichts fängst.
Ich weiß ja nicht was Du so an Fängen erwartest, gut es ist warscheinlich nicht so wie auf Rügen, aber trotzdem fängt man doch hin und wieder recht gut. Auf Rügen oder Fehmarn gibt es ja wohl auch mal nen Schneidertag. 
Ich fahre jedenfalls gerne da hin, auch wenn ich mal nichts gefangen habe. Der nächste Trip ist dafür erfolgreicher ! Falls Du mir aber eine bessere "Ecke" verrätst.:m  Gerne per PN.

Grüße Axt


----------



## Margaux (29. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir waren Samstag und Sonntag bis mittags in der Bucht und konnten zwei 42er und eine schöne 55er Mefo erschleppen sowie eine handvoll Dorsche, jedoch alle recht klein. Insgesamt war es ein recht zähes Fischen, aber mit den Mefos sind wir schon zufrieden.


----------



## yacaré (29. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gestern verlief es wieder unblutig: Mit einem Freund um 5:30 zum Pelzerhaken gestartet, bis ca. 8:00 mit je einer Rute gefischt (Pilker, Twister, Heringspaternoster) - ohne Erfolg.
Auf dem Rückweg aus der Hand entlang der 6-7m-Kante geschleppt und zwei Dorsche um die vierzig auf einen Deep tail dancer erwischt.
Am Nachmittag zu der Booteversammlung am Pelzerhaken dazugestoßen, war wohl nichts los, so dass ich da bald alleine mein Glück suchte und nach einer Weile auch die Segel strich...


----------



## carpbutcher (29. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moin moin
gestern zu zweit von neustadt.
7 forellen im boot.:m
(4x38-42cm schwimmen wieder)(45,46,59cm entnommen)
4 forellen im drill verloren.:c
4 dorsche wovon 3 sich vermehren dürfen.
alles auf blaue wobbler (8cm 50cm tieflaufend) und grüne apex (5,5 hinter 25g rhino paravan)
"alle bisse" kamen komischerweise mit der welle über 4-6m wassertiefe.;+
gegen die welle war nicht ein zupfer bei uns.|kopfkrat
ich hoffe das sich aus meinem bericht nicht wieder ein streitgespräch entwickelt.|krach:
viel glück allen die im laufe der woche auf dem wasser sind!


----------



## Nils1981 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@carpbutcher: Das kann ich bestätigen, ich war am Donnerstag draußen und habe auch ausschließlich mit der Welle gefangen. Sowohl Dorsche als auch Forellen - in die andere Richtung ging nix.#h


----------



## Margaux (29. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@carpbutcher: Petri, tolle Ausbeute #6
Ich bin der 10m-Linie gefolgt und war damit vielleicht in zu tiefem Wasser?! 

Wie tief habt Ihr den Wobbler geführt? Im Beitrag stehen 50cm??

Unsere große Forelle hatten wir ebenfalls auf kleinen Wobbler in weiß mit orange-farbenen Bauch. Auf meinen großen "Lachslöffel" wiederum haben kleine Dorsche gebissen...


----------



## Marco74 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich bin gestern zur meiner Saisonabschlussfahrt von Travemünde aus Richtung Osten aufgebrochen. Es war nur eine Kurze Fahrt (10-15 Uhr), aber die war toll. Am Anfang gab es vier Bisse die keinen Fisch brachten. Ein dicker Dorsch ging verloren, eine 60er Forelle ging 5 Meter vor dem Kescher verloren - Fuck! Eine halber Stunde später ging es weiter. Eine schöne 53er Forelle biss am Brettchen flach (10g Paravan) und kurz darauf konnte ich eine hart käpfende 67er Schönheit am Slider Diver zum Kescher führen. Fugelrund mit 3 Heringen im Bauch 
Später gab es noch kleinere Forellen, die ebenso wie eine schlanke 60er zurückgingen.
Ein toller Tag mit einigen Bissen und gutem Wetter.
Ach ja, die Fische fand ich recht flach (20-25 ft). Bester Köder: NK Mag in Grüntönen


----------



## carpbutcher (29. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

50-80cm von der wasseroberfläche.
*Rapala* Clackin Minnow *Wobbler* mit roten Federn am hinteren Drilling war der beste köder gestern


----------



## Margaux (29. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Interessant. Da habe ich wohl zu tief gefischt, wobei ich mit unseren drei Forellen nicht unzufrieden bin. Aber flacher ging wohl mehr.


----------



## Marco74 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Noch mal zum heißmachen...


----------



## blue pearl (30. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Axtwerfer, ich hab es oft probiert in der Neustädter Bucht, sogar mit den Gps Daten und den detallierten beschreibungen aus dem Angelführer Ostholstein. Ich hab auch einen Kartenplotter und Fischfinder, aber die meisten Touren waren nullnummern. Einen kleinen Erfolg möchte doch jeder Angler haben und deshalb fahren wir entweder vor Grömitz bis hoch nach Dahme zum Angeln, es gibt dort natürlich auch mal tage die nicht so gut laufen aber im großen und ganzen sieht es dort besser aus. Wir haben uns die letzten Jahre natürlich auch mit anderen Anglern unterhalten und die stimmen uns über die Bucht zu, nur es schreibt nicht jeder hier ins Forum rein. Würdest du jede deiner nullnummern der Aussenwelt mitteilen wollen? Ist doch nicht interresse. Viel Petri Gruß BP


----------



## Fxndlxng (30. April 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das ist alles von Neustadt aus problemlos erreichbar. Wie kommst Du denn darauf wir würden hier ausschließlich vor der eigenen "Haustür" fischen? 

Im Gegenteil, wir sind viel flexibler, weil wir bei fast jedem Wind raus können und eine fischbare Ecke finden. Wir können Richtung Dahme und Grömitz oder Richtung Haffkrug Niendorf, Steinriff. Wir können auch schnell mal in den Osten rüber. Die Bucht lief übrigens gerade im vergangenen November und Februar sehr, sehr viel besser als die von Dir genannten Ecken. Viele Trollingboote sind deshalb extra nach Neustadt gekommen und haben dafür teilweise lange Anfahrten in Kauf genommen.

Außerdem, wenn Du dort so zufrieden bist, dann ist doch alles in Butter, wir sind es nämlich auch.

Grüße!


----------



## Margaux (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Leute,

was geht zur Zeit in der Bucht? Ich wollte am Wochenende wieder mal los.


----------



## MarschAngler (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Margaux schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> was geht zur Zeit in der Bucht? Ich wollte am Wochenende wieder mal los.



N'Abend,

mich würde auch brennend interessieren wie es fangtechnisch jetzt vor Neustadt aussieht. Wir wollen auch nach Pfingsten wieder raus. Was für Erfahrungen habt Ihr in den letzten Tagen gemacht ?


----------



## peiner freak (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moin ich war gestern & heute vor grömitz draußen dorsch schleppen & naturköder läuft
platte leider nur eine .......
Hat schon wer vor grömitz hornhecht gesichtet ?


----------



## frikadelle (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moinsen,
werde den 19.5 nach langer Zeit wieder dazu nutzen, die Neustädter Bucht zu Besuchen. Boot ist gemietet und nun nur auf gutes Wetter hoffen^^ Planen noch weitere Leute zu diesem Termin die Bucht zu besuchen?

LG


----------



## Axtwerfer (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

9.05. Morgens zur Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken auf 16 m. Würmer baden, leider nix. Ab u. zu ein Echo gehabt, ansonsten tot. Dann beim Schleppen ein paar Dorsche und einen Horni, auf 8-10 Meter. Nachmittags zum Steinriff und 4 Dorsche auf Gummi beim Pilken. Die Dorsche waren aber eher klein, einige Nemos gingen zurück.

Abends nochmal für 1 Std. auf ca,. 5 m. 2 Dorsch beim Schleppen.

10.5.  Morgens nochmal Untiefen-Tonne  und wieder nix.:c   Danach ein Dorsch beim Schleppen. Stop an der Hafenausfahrt wegen Unmengen
Fischechos, ( Heringe) die aber nicht wollten. Danach Frühstück an Land und dann wegen ordentlich Wind, nicht mehr raus.
Mit Wathosen nach Sierksdorf auf Hornis.  Sie sind schon da !

Ich habe auch beim Schleppen immer 2 Blinker hinterm Sideplaner gehabt, aber leider keine Mefo mehr verhaftet.
Dafür ging beim Kumpel eine gute beim Gummihosenangeln ans Band  #6.

Ach ja, wie üblich wieder reichlich Netze in der Bucht #d

Werde demnächst auch mal ein anderes Revier aufsuchen, gibt bessere Ecken als Neustadt...


----------



## peiner freak (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

heut lief schleppen eindeutig besser als wurm baden


----------



## blue pearl (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

hallo Axtwerfer, wer nicht hören will muss fühlen.Fang nix Hauptsache draussen ist dann auch schon frustrierend oder, nur frische Luft motiviert doch nicht fahrt mal woanders hin damit euer Anglerherz wieder höher schlägt.  Wir waren am selben Tag weiter nördlich unterwegs und dort war reichlich Fisch. Hatten natürlich auch einige Nemos dabei, die sind wieder in ihrem Element und beißen dann 2016oder 2017 wenn sie erwachsen sind. Dann wünsch ich Euch bei der nächsten Tour viel Petri.


----------



## Margaux (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@blaue Perle,

wenn es Dir in der Neustädter Bucht nicht gefällt und Du bessere Fanggebiete hast, dann mache darüber einen eigenen Thread auf und lasse uns Bucht-Angler mit Deinem negativen Geschreibsel hier in diesem Thread in Ruhe. Danke!

Ich war Samstag in der Bucht unterwegs und hatte Mefo und Hornis.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke Margaux! #6


----------



## Franky D (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Margaux schrieb:


> @blaue Perle,
> 
> wenn es Dir in der Neustädter Bucht nicht gefällt und Du bessere Fanggebiete hast, dann mache darüber einen eigenen Thread auf und lasse uns Bucht-Angler mit Deinem negativen Geschreibsel hier in diesem Thread in Ruhe. Danke!
> 
> Ich war Samstag in der Bucht unterwegs und hatte Mefo und Hornis.


 
|good: schließlich geht es hier explizit um dieses fanggebiet für manchen schon zweites wohnzimmer , wer wo anderst fischen möchte darf das gerne tuen aber dann auch nicht hier negativ auffallen


----------



## peiner freak (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gefällt mir....


----------



## AtilaS (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wie sieht denn zur Zeit die Krautsituation am Strand von Pelzerhaken aus ??? Wir wollen nämlich in zwei Wochen u.a. zum Brandungsangeln hoch fahren. Letztes Jahr war es ja leider nicht so toll als wir da waren (kann aber auch an dem Surf-Festival gelegen haben #c)...


----------



## SyncroT3 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen, 
am kommenden Di.  soll nun auch mein kleines Rennboot auf ihren angestammten Liegeplatz in Neustadt. Wir werden ein wenig die Bucht unsicher machen und mal schauen, ob wir mit dem Dorsch mehr Glück haben als bei der ersten Jahresausfahrt im März (da müssten wir noch durch kleine Eisfelder fahren und haben trotzdem nichts gefangen) ... |supergri

Also meine Fragen.. 
Wie steht es nach den aktuellen Erfahrungen um die Heringe, bzw.  welche Methode ist gerade fängig ? 
Was nette Dorschstellen angeht bin ich auch offen... Danke im Voraus... 

Ach ja... Wir sind schon einige Jahre in der Bucht unterwegs, ganz so die Neulinge sind wir also nicht
Grüße 
MICHA


----------



## peiner freak (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moin waren heut zu zweit draußen schleppen & wurm lief mäßig auf gummifisch nix ...


----------



## SyncroT3 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja, das liegt daran, das die Fische bis zum Dienstag warten ;-))

Seid ihr nach links (Richtung Grömitz) gefahren oder eher rechts (Hansapark / Richtung Niendorf)?
Schleppen auf welcher Tiefe?

Ein Kollege war gestern auch oben und berichtete mir eigentlich von guten Fängen (6 Dorsche > 45) in Richtung Grömitz (8mLinie) mit Gummi...

War jemand mal in letzter Zeit beim Walkyriengrund?

Naja, wir werden Dienstag mal sehen was sich machen läßt


----------



## pkbenny (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin wir fahren morgen von Travemünde aus raus Richtung Niendorf. Wollen Schleppen und mit Gufi versuchen. In welcher Tiefe stehen die Dorsche denn momentan ca.?

Aber auch den Hornhechten sind wir nicht abgeneigt.
Wie sieht es momentan eigentlich mit den Hornhechten aus? 
Wie angelt man vom Boot am besten auf die Viecher? 

Schönes WE noch!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Richtung Sierksdorf und dann Richtung Strand blinkern


----------



## Fxndlxng (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war heute beim Riff. Sehr gute Gummiangelei.


----------



## peiner freak (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ich habe heute von bliesdorf - lenste hin zurück 17 dorsche erschleppt naturköder lief nicht so gut 4 dorsche aber dafür ein schönen seeskorpion .....


----------



## frikadelle (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moinsen,
war gestern mit einem Kumpel draußen. Hatten uns hierfür bei Kalle ein Boot gemietet und konnten gegen 0830 den Hafen verlassen. Leider erst etwas verspätet losgekommen, da im Laden scheinbar etwas viel los war. Sind zu erst Richtung Untiefentonne gefahren, wo wir unseren ersten Stop bei 11-12 m machten. Da wir dort auch nach 30 min auf Pilker, Gummifisch und Watti keinen Biss bekamen, fuhren wir weiter Richtung Rettin und probiert unterschiedliche Wassertiefen aus. Am effektivsten kristallisierte sich 7-8,5 m heraus. Bis 1630 fingen wir auf Höhe des Campingplatzes "Auf der Düne" bis zum Ende der Strandpromenade 13 maßige (bis 57cm)  und 2 Hand voll untermaßige Dorsche. Die letzten 30-45 m schleppten wir mit 3 Ruten und Deep Dancern (Tiger, Barsch und Blue) Richtung Leuchtturm Pelzerhaken. Hier konnten wir innerhalb kürzester Zeit noch 5 schöne Dorsche verhaften, ehe es mit 15 min Verspätung in den Hafen ging. 
Leider haben wir viel zu spät mit dem Schleppen begonnen und versuchten stattdessen unser Glück mit Pilken, Gummis und Wattis. Bei unseren letzten Touren hatten wir nie richtig Glück beim Schleppen gehabt, aber jetzt wissen wir ja in etwa, wie man es macht^^
Der Tag war trotzdem schön, denn für uns Landratten ist ein Tag am Meer immer eine Bereicherung des Lebens. 
Zum Schluss möchte ich allerdings etwas monieren:
obwohl einiges an Verkehr auf dem Wasser war, wurden wir zum Glück nicht von der Küstenwache kontrolliert. Zum Glück, da wir beide zwar einen Fischereischein besitzen, aber keine Fischereiabgabe gezahlt haben. Erst heute habe ich durch das Forum erfahren, dass diese seit Juli 2012 eingeführt wurde und man diese mit 10 Tacken "kaufen" muss. Ich finde es schade, dass ein Vermieter von Angelbooten die Mieter auf eine solche Neuerung nicht hinweist. Gerade da er weiß, dass wir von außerhalb kommen (Nienburg/Weser bzw. Hannover), wäre ein Hinweis mehr als wünschenswert gewesen. Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe und ein Vergehen wäre bestimmt teuer gekommen. Sollte der Betreiber hier mitlesen, würde ich mir wünschen, dass ein solcher Hinweis in Zukunft nett wäre.


----------



## Margaux (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war über Pfingsten Samstag und Sonntag draußen und zwar gar nicht weit, immer im Bereich Sierksdorf bis Klinikum (gegenüberliegende Seite) und fand die Angelei auf Dorsche und Hornhechte nicht schlecht. Die Hornis habe ich auf herkömmliche Mefo-Blinker erwischt. Die Dorsche habe ich erpilkt, da ich schon für Norwegen üben wollte  

Ich habe einige Angler am Steg der Ancora getroffen, seid Ihr auch hier an "Board"?


----------



## pkbenny (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war gestern von Travemünde aus vor Niendorf. Und was soll ich sagen, ich habe beim Schleppen meine erste Ostsee-Makrele gefangen. Mit 50 cm und fast nem Kilo Gewicht auch keine kleine.

War jedenfalls größer als alle Dorsche, da war gestern nur der Kindergarten unterwegs. Alle Fische waren sehr gut im Futter und haben an Bord reichlich Nahrung ausgeko...Fische, Würmer, Krebse.
Auf Gummi ging erstaunlich wenig. Vermutlich waren sie so satt, dass nur der rasselnde Wobbler genug Signale für einen Biss ausgesendet hat.


----------



## yacaré (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Auch ich war den halben Sonntag und den Pfingstmontag von Travemünde startend in der Bucht unterwegs. Südlich des vor Neustadt vor Anker liegenden Frachters habe ich ein starkes Unterwassergefälle entdeckt, das ein paar kleine Dorsche brachte - immer dann, wenn ein Heringsschwarm (?) in halber Wassertiefe bei ca. 10 m Tiefe vorbeizog, kamen die Bisse. Durch die zeitweise nahezu völlige Windstille angelte ich direkt unterm Boot und konnte so manchmal am Echolot sehen, wie die Dorsche den fallenden Köder in die Tiefe verfolgten. Am nächsten Tag kehrte ich von Neustadt aus an die selbe Stelle zurück und war erneut erfolgreich - am Ende blieben 6 Dorsche von 50 bis 63 cm im Boot zurück. Alleiniger Köder: weißer Kopyto 10 mit rotem Rücken und ca. 25 g-Bleikopf. Währenddessen bezog die Küstenwache in der Nähe des Frachters Stellung und kontrollierte gelegentlich vorbeiziehende Boote...
@Frikadelle: Kalle bietet sogar den Service und besorgt die Fischereiabgabemarken vom Amt, so dass man sie auch am Wochenende bei ihm mit sehr humanen 1,50 € Aufschlag bekommt... informieren muss man sich allerdings schon selbst ;-)
Der andere Kollege mit seinem Angelgeschäft am Hafen hält nicht mal diesen Service für nötig, als ich im April mal am Samstag bei ihm anfragte, sagte er nur "Nö... haben wir nicht, haben wir noch nie gehabt." Na toll! Zum Glück habe ich noch Kalle ausfindig gemacht, sonst wäre eine Tour nach Lübeck nötig gewesen oder ein Angeln "mit thrill" ;-)


----------



## angelmatz (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Fragen kostet ja nichts...........

Ich fahre mit meiner Frau vom 02.06 - 06.06.13 nach Neustadt, genauer gesagt Pelzerhaken.

Ich bin 42 Jahre alt und angel seit meiner frühesten Jugend.

Möglicherweise läßt meine Frau mich im Rahmen unseres Kurzurlaubs einen Tag ein wenig angeln?

Was macht angeltechnisch dort Sinn?

Angeln im Hafen? Angeln vom Strand aus (allerdings habe ich keine Brandungsausrüstung, bin eingefleischter Gummiangler)?

Oder hat jemand die Möglickeit mich in seinem Boot mal mitzunehmen?

Würde mich über Antworten von Euch sehr freuen!!!!

Danke und Gruß

Matze


----------



## peiner freak (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

angelmatz miet dir ein boot bei martins angeltreff oder kalles angelshop ....


----------



## blue pearl (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo angelmatz, miet dir ein Boot im Grömitzer Yachthafen! dort brauchst du nicht weit raus bist gleich beim Fisch.


----------



## Franky D (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



blue pearl schrieb:


> Hallo angelmatz, miet dir ein Boot im Grömitzer Yachthafen! dort brauchst du nicht weit raus bist gleich beim Fisch.


 

hast du da mel ne konkrete adresse vom vermieter oder eine internetseite gerne auch per pn


----------



## peiner freak (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

http://www.rolandwerftgroemitz.de/angel-und-freizeitboot-verleih.htm


----------



## angelmatz (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich danke Euch für die Antworten!

Gruß, Matze


----------



## Niendorfer (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War heute ab 14:30 für 4 Stunden mit eigenem Boot und 2 Freunden in der Bucht unterwegs.
Unterschiedliche Pilker und Vorfächer brachten in der ersten Stunde nur einen 38 cm Dorsch.
Wir waren von Niendorf raus und in einer gedachten Linie auf Höhe des Klinikums Neustadt bis zum Hansapark mit diversen stops. Kein Erfolg.
Auf dem Rückweg mehr unter Land brachte auch nichts, also nochmal weiter raus und wieder gepilkt. Hatte gegen 18:00 schon auf Rückfahrt vorbereitet und es sollte geschleppt werden.
Während die anderen die Angeln zum Schleppen vorbereiteten, nochmal auf einen heringsfarbenen Gummifisch gewechselt und runter gelassen.
Da haben wir wohl über einem Schwarm gestanden, denn innerhalb von 10 Minuten habe ich Dorsch 75 cm (ca. 4 KG), 63 cm und 65 cm rausgeholt + 2 kleinere Exemplare um 50 cm.
War dann doch ein versöhnlicher Abschluß des Tages.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ist da ne slippe in niendorf ??
habe schon so oft ge-earthed und nie was gefunden...wennja, ist die frei nutzbar ?
wenn nein, wer ist der "betreiber" und was kostet es, wie sind ggf die Nutzbaren Zeiten?
Danke!


----------



## Niendorfer (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ Schneiderfisch: Hi Olli,
habe mein Boot dort im Kommunalhafen, leider gibt es keine Slipmöglichkeit in und um Niendorf/Ostsee direkt


----------



## Schneiderfisch (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ok, Danke....Habe schon an mir gezweifelt


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Niendorfer schrieb:


> @ Schneiderfisch: Hi Olli,
> habe mein Boot dort im Kommunalhafen, leider gibt es keine Slipmöglichkeit in und um Niendorf/Ostsee direkt



Das ist echt schade, wäre eine super Lage. #h


----------



## fschimmi71 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo,
wer beim yachtclub zwischen Scharbeutz und Haffkrug nachfragt hat dort auch glück.
dort konnte man eigendlich immer slippen gegen gebühr.

Wie das heute ist weiß ich nicht da ich in Neustadt einen Liegeplatz habe.

Aber versuch kann nicht schaden


----------



## Pilleonair (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wo ist denn da ein Yachthafen?;+​


----------



## Schneiderfisch (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

die ziehen ihre boote immer aufs land pille. die stehen direkt am Ende der B76 auf einem schmalen Rasenstreifen.
Nix Yachthafen...schau mal google maps oder örz.
Da siehste das.
Ich habe mir selbe frage gestellt und das dann gesehen ))


----------



## peiner freak (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

schau mal bei google earth


----------



## fschimmi71 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Also ich wohne hier und dort ist eine Slippanlage.
Yachthafen habe ich nicht geschrieben sondern Yachtclub

Ich werde die tage euch eine Tel zukommen lassen dort mal anrufen.


----------



## SyncroT3 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

... Und hast du dort schon einmal gesehen, dass jemand mit Auto und Sportboot geslippt hat?...  Wäre sicherlich ein nettes Bild zu sehen, wie der Wagen nach 150m versinkt...
Ich habe in den letzten 20 Jahren dort nur kleine Katamarane per Handwagen slippen  sehen...


----------



## Svenno 02 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So, ich war gestern nochmal spontan draußen vor Niendorf.
Nach 2 h hatten ich und mein Freund 15 nette Dorsche zwischen
45 und 61 cm. Gebissen auf Pilker, Twister und Solo-Gummifisch.
Hornhechte hat man auch ab und zu aus dem Wasser springen sehen.
Dorsche standen verhältnismäßig tief auf 14 m.


----------



## Axtwerfer (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



peiner freak schrieb:


> schau mal bei google earth




Da bin ich schon abgeflogen, gibt es von der Stelle nicht die Koordinaten ? ( Ich habs immer noch nicht gefunden );+


----------



## SyncroT3 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Koordinaten der "Slipstelle" (kannst du dann auch dem ADAC durchgeben, damit er dein Auto wieder bergen kann):

54  2`7.82N
10 45`9.13E

Wie beschrieben, ,mit einem Handwagen kein Problem, mit "normalen" PKW und Trailer nach meiner Meinung unmöglich/unsinnig.
Weiterhin kostet das wohl auch...

Grüße...


----------



## sebastian1987 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Leute,
mein erstes eigenes richtiges Boot (vorher hatte ich ein schlauchboot ) liegt seit Samstag auch endlich bei der Ancora im Wasser. Ich war mit einem Kumpel Samstag und Sonntag in der Bucht unterwegs. 
Samstag und Sonntag gab es jeweils ca. 12-16 Dorsche, wobei jeweils nur die ab 50cm mitgenommen wurden (insgesamt 15 stk). Zudem gab es noch eine  55er Meerforelle am sonntag nachmittag, die beim raschen einholen des Köders gebissen hat.
Samstag waren wir vor Niendorf bis zum westlichen Steinriff unterwegs. Sonntag küstennahe um Pelzerhaken. Die Fischen standen um 7-9 m Wassertiefe. 80% der Fische bissen bei Schleppen hart am Grund.. 20% auf Gummi...

Viel Erfolg allen denen, die am Wasser sind..

sebastian


----------



## elbetaler (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

#h Sebastian, fettes Petri! Das ist echt Balsam für meine geschundene Anglerseele! 
Wäre da nicht der Job und familiäre Dinge letztens gewesen, hätte ich ebenfalls schon längst mal wieder ne Bootstour gemacht. (... Schau mal bei Boardie-Kuttertour...#q)

Sag mal, wie war denn die Wassertemperatur in eurem Fanggebiet?


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Slider17 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ich greif da mal vor, wir haben zur zeit dort 12° Wassertemperatur.
An dieser Stelle möchte ich aber auch an jene 2 Angler die am Wochende auf See waren gedenken, die leider nicht wieder zurück kamen


----------



## Schneiderfisch (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ja, eine tragische sache ist das wieder....
erstaunlich finde ich, das man nichts über ihr boot liest...gesunken???


----------



## Niendorfer (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

http://www.abendblatt.de/region/article116751637/Zwei-Vermisste-nach-Bootsunglueck-einer-tot.html


----------



## SyncroT3 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

... So, ich war am Samstag und Sonntag in der Bucht  unterwegs.  Vor Niendorf war am Samstag ein wenig zu holen, allerdings haben wir auch gut wieder zurück gesetzt. 
Am Sonntag vor Neustadt relativ tief (16) noch ein paar nette Dorsche von 55cm erbeuten können, obwohl ziemliche Welle war. 

Ach ja.. Wegen der Sippe in scharbeutz... Das einzige Fahrzeug was dort rein gefahren ist war ein Quad mit nem kleinen Schlauchboot hinterher... Das hätte man auch tragen können.:g


----------



## Slider17 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

so für alle mal zum Nachlesen und Nachdenken !

* Sportboot-Unfall: Zweite Leiche geborgen*

          Neustadt i.H. / Grömitz - Rettungskräfte haben am Sonnabend einen toten  Angler (51) aus der Ostsee vor Grömitz geborgen. Am Sonntagnachmittag  gegen 17.20 Uhr fanden Spaziergänger am Ostseeufer im Bereich  Warnkenhagen/Brook (Mecklenburg Vorpommern)  im Bereich des Steilufers  einen zweiten,  toten Angler. 

*Grömitz*. Bei dem Toten handelt es sich um den Vermissten  52-jährigen Lübecker. Die Ermittlungen, wie es zum Tod der beiden Männer  kommen konnte, werden von der Kriminalpolizei in Neustadt geführt.
Um  11.55 Uhr am Sonnabend hatte eine Segelyacht in der Lübecker Bucht vor  Grömitz eine leblose Person im Wasser gemeldet. Die sofort alarmierten  Rettungskräfte der Deutschen Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger  (DGzRS), der Bundespolizei und der Wasserschutzpolizei suchten nach  Angaben der  Bundespolizei in dem betreffenden Seegebiet; vor Ort  übernahm der Seenotkreuzer „Hans Hackmack“ der DGzRS die Koordinierung  der Einsatzmaßnahmen. An der Suche beteiligten sich weiter die „Greif“  der Wasserschutzpolizei, das Kontroll- und Streifenboot BP 65 „Rhön II“  und das Einsatzschiff BP 23 „Bad Düben“ der Bundespolizei See, die  „Deneb“ des Bundesamtes für Seeschifffahrt und Hydrographie sowie die  „Krempe“ der DGzRS. Ein Polizeihubschrauber der Bundespolizei kam  ebenfalls zum Einsatz.


Um 12.24 Uhr konnte die Besatzung der „Rhön II“ eine Person nur noch  leblos aus dem Wasser bergen. Um 12.45 Uhr wurde dann ein kieloben  treibendes Sportboot gesichtet. Die Suchmaßnahmen dauerten noch weiter  an. Die leblose Person wurde durch die Besatzung der „Rhön II“ nach  Neustadt in Holstein gebracht und danach in die Rechtsmedizin der  Hansestadt Lübeck überführt, um eventuelle Hinweise auf das  Unfallgeschehen zu bekommen. 
Nach den Ermittlungen der  Wasserschutzpolizei war der 51-Jährige aus Dürrholz am Freitag zusammen  mit einem 52-Jährigen aus Lübeck in einem kleinen Angelboot auf die  Ostsee gefahren. Die beiden Männer wollten nach Polizeiangaben über  Nacht auf See bleiben, kamen am nächsten Morgen aber nicht zurück.  Ein  Polizeisprecher teilte mit, dass heftiger Wind und starke Strömung die  Suche erschwere. Zur Unfallursache konnte die Polizei am Sonntagmorgen  noch nichts sagen.


----------



## Toxic110 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

danke slider für den bericht.


----------



## SyncroT3 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das ist ja eine tragische Sache... Gibt es Informationen darüber, um was für ein Sportboot es sich gehandelt hat? Ich frage aus dem Grund, da am Samstag definitiv nicht so viel Wind und Welle war, dass ein 'Sportboot' gefährdet gewesen wäre. 
Wurden Rettungswesten getragen?


----------



## elbetaler (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke @slider für den Bericht und die Info in eigener Sache.

Aufrichtige Anteilnahme den Hinterbliebenen. 
Tatsache ist, dass viele Unfälle vermeidbar sind. Alles andere ist Spekulation.
Das zeigt mir, dass man noch so oft gefahren sein kann, aber die Gefahren sind eben nicht zu unterschätzen!


Sprachlos.....


----------



## weserangler (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

"...über Nacht auf See bleiben..." - und das bei Wind mit einem kleinen Sportboot #q! Leichtsinnig und naiv, mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen...


----------



## peiner freak (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

naund ich bleibe auch bei nacht draußen wind war auch nicht viel ich glaube eher es war der alk ......


----------



## Fxndlxng (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dann schweigt doch einfach... letztendlich weiß niemand was sich da genau zugetragen hat und der Begriff eines kleinen Sportbootes lässt reichlig Raum zur Interpretation. Im übrigen wüsste ich nicht was gegen eine Nacht auf See im kleinen Sportboot spricht. Davon habe ich schon einige hinter mir. Dafür gibt es klare Vorschriften und damit ist gut.
Spekulationen sind einfach unpassend.


----------



## trollingfreak (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Dann schweigt doch einfach... letztendlich weiß niemand was sich da genau zugetragen hat und der Begriff eines kleinen Sportbootes lässt reichlig Raum zur Interpretation. Im übrigen wüsste ich nicht was gegen eine Nacht auf See im kleinen Sportboot spricht. Davon habe ich schon einige hinter mir. Dafür gibt es klare Vorschriften und damit ist gut.
> Spekulationen sind einfach unpassend.


 Genau!!#h Findling
Erzählt mal lieber wo was geht? Also vernünftige Leos  
Samstag wird wenn  der Wind  es  zulässt wieder  angegriffen #:
Gruß und  Petri alle!:vik:


----------



## Fxndlxng (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich will auch los. Allerdings eher so eine gemütliche Plattentour. Petri an alle!


----------



## Fxndlxng (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hat dies Jahr jemand schon ne Makrele am Band gehabt?

War Samstag doch auf dem Riff. Leider geil, sag ich mal. Richtig schöne Dorsche bis 74cm.


----------



## köfizander (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Findling,

Petri zu den Dorschen 

Hab mal ne kleine Frage. Ich war am Samstag mit einem Kumpel das erste mal in der Neustädter Bucht unterwegs. Wir sind von der ancora Marina aus um ca. 9.30 uhr gestartet. Aus dem Hafen geradeaus raus und auf ca. 11m haben wir die ersten Würfe mit dem Gummifisch gemacht. Der erste Wurf mit einem Lunker city in 15cm hatte mir auch schon ein Nachläufer von bestimmt 60cm gebracht. Ich weiß allerdings nicht genau was es war... ist kurz vor dem Boot wieder abedriftet  zweiter Wurf erster Dorsch zwar untermaß aber wir waren voller euphorie :vik:
nur dann hat sich leider nichts mehr getan. Wir habens denn mit schleppen versucht auf 9m mit zwei deep tail dancer das hat uns noch zwei untermaßige gebracht aber mehr nicht 
wir habens mit Gummi (verschieden Farben) und mit kleinem Pilker nochmal vor Pelzerhaken bei dem Turm versucht da ist ein ziemlich großes, flaches Gebiet gewesen wir habens dort an den Kanten probiert. Fisch hatten wir auf dem Echo auch sehr viel (die hatten wir aber so gut wie überall angezeigt bekommen???) aber sie wollten auch da nicht beißen. Es waren auch noch ein Paar andere angler dort die aber wie es aussah auch kein Erfolg hatten. Es war trotz mäßigem Erfolg ein geiler Tag in der Bucht mit super Wetter #6 Wir haben denn um 15.00 Uhr schluss gemacht und sind zurück gefahren. 

Jetzt meine Frage:

Was können wir beim nächsten mal besser machen und welche Stellen gibt es noch in der Bucht? Denn ich denke Fisch müsste genug da sein wenn man hier mal liest was die Leute alle so fangen. Vieleicht können mir ja ein Paar andere Boardis ein wenig weiterhelfen #6

Gruß Jan #h


----------



## Axtwerfer (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Jan,

einen Nachläufer von 60|kopfkrat    wie ist der Dorsch 9 m hochgestiegen und dem Gummifisch gefolgt ??  Glaub ich nicht, könnte höchstens ne Mefo oder ein Horni gewesen sein. Seis drum. Eigendlich habt Ihr alles versucht. Schleppen, Pilken usw. Das Phänomen vor der Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken und Fischechos ohne Ende hat man öfter.
Leider sind die Fänge oftmals eher Mau. Obwohl ich auch schon echte Sternstunden dort hatte.

Die Devise heißt: suchen ,suchen, suchen.
Fahrt mal Richtung Steinriff oder Grömitz, besorgt euch ne Seekarte oder Plotter. Abends mal Küstennah mit Wobbler auf 5-6 meter schleppen. Es geht nicht jeden Tag was, aber mit jedem Tag lernt Ihr die Bucht etwas besser kennen. Die Fänge kommen dann igendwann, weil man weiß wann und wo.:m


----------



## Fxndlxng (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich kann mich dem nur anschließen, auch was Pelzerhaken betrifft. Ein Plotter ist super hilfreich und für das Steinriff fast unerlässlich, wegen des Sperrgebietes. 

Hier noch mal die Koordinaten des Sperrgebietes. 

A) 
N 53:59.55
E 010:50.62

B) 
N 54:00.30
E 010:52.00

C) 
N 54:01.00
E 010:53.40

D) 
N 54:00.30
E 010:54.50

E) 
N 53:59.42
E 010:55.75

F) 
N 53:57.60
E 010:56.75 

Punkte mit einander verbinden. Der gesamte Bereich darf nicht beangelt werden. Die Wapo hat dort steht's ein Auge drauf. Was bleibt, sind die äußeren Kanten des Riffs.


----------



## sebastian1987 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Jan,

axtwerfer hat schon recht denke ich... etwas außerhalb hat man meist bessere chancen... zudem wurden meine kenntnisse über jahreszeit/wassertemperatur/tiefe in der sich der fisch aufhält in den letzen 2 jahren manchmal auch komplett umgeschmissen... meinen erfahrungen nach steht der fisch meist flacher als erwartet und manchmal auch im mittelwasser wenn sie kleine schwarmfische jagen...mit gummifisch geht dann oft nix...

letztes jahr habe ich mal für 4-5std keinen einzigen fischkontakt gehabt, bis ich dann aus lauter verzweiflung angefangen habe auf 4 m wassertiefe mit 1,5 m tieflaufenden wobblern zu fischen... ich konnte meinen augen nicht trauen, als ein dorsch nach dem anderen biss..

also, suchen, suchen, suchen... irgendwo steht der fisch schon
#6

vllt trifft man sich im sommer mal in der ancora... mein boot liegt dort auch seit vorletztem wochenende 

beste grüße, seb


----------



## Fxndlxng (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sucht nach strukturreichem Grund. Achtet auf Abschnitte mit Steilküsten. Probiert immer unterschiedliche Tiefen und fahrt auch ruhig mal ein bischen weiter Richtung N oder S. Wenn ich beim schleppen über markante Bodenstrukturen fahre, markiere ich mir die Stellen auch wenn ich keinen Biss bekomme. Mache mir eine kurze Notiz (z.B. Große Steine, Abrisskante..) später fahre ich solche Plätze dann noch einmal gezielt an. Mit Gummi oder was auch immer. Auf diese Weise habe ich schon schöne Plätze gefunden. 
Im übrigen kann es sich auch sehr Auszahlen, wenn man mal ein bischen darauf achtet, wo die Fischer ihre Netze stellen. Es gibt einige Plätze, da stehen immer und immer und immer wieder welche. So und dann braucht es nur noch etwas Zeit und Geduld. Dann klappt es auch mit dem Dorsch.

Grüße!


----------



## Margaux (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Leute, kurz |offtopic. Ich bin von einer Woche Norwegen (südlich von Hitra) zurück und was soll ich sagen: die ersten Tage waren es eine so zähe Fischerei, daß ich bei meinen Angelkumpels gefrozzelt habe, mit drei Leuten zwei mal sechs Stunden täglich auf dem Wasser, hätten wir in der Neustädter Bucht mehr gefangen . Und das wäre wirklich so gewesen. In den letzten Tagen kamen dann allerdings die Dorsche an die Metermarke und feiste Pollacks und dann war es eben wieder Norwegen.

Ich bin ja quasi auch Neuling auf der Bucht, erlebe nach der Winter- meine erste Sommersaison und muß mich auch einfinden. Wie hier schon einige schrieben, mal muß viel ausprobieren - tief, flach, Struktur, Kanten suchen etc. - und sich vor allem merken, bei welchem Wind, Wetter, Temparatur etc. wo was ging, dann kommt man weiter. Neben der Angelei und dem Bootsfahren, finde ich das "Erarbeiten" eines Revieres interessant und es macht sehr viel Spaß. 

Norwegen war klasse, aber jetzt freue ich mich auf Samstag, wenn ich mit meinem eigenen Boot wieder von Neustadt loslege |rolleyes


----------



## köfizander (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke euch für die zahlreichen Tipps und Tricks :m

Ich werde mir meine Erfahrung erarbeiten müssen, was ja aber beim angeln eine schöne Sache ist 

Werde mich hier auf jeden Fall nach meinem nächsten Ausflug nochmal melden und berichten #6

hier noch ein Bild von dem dem Riesen^^

Gruß Jan


----------



## carpbutcher (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moin moin
in der nacht als das unglück passiert ist hatten wir böen bis 54kmh.
der tote lübecker war der arbeitskollege von nem kumpel.
war ein kleines offenes boot.
kleiner bzw niedriger als die 5ps leihboote in neustadt.


----------



## SyncroT3 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

... Und keiner der Beiden trug eine Rettungsweste!


----------



## Eristo (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



carpbutcher schrieb:


> moin moin
> in der nacht als das unglück passiert ist hatten wir böen bis 54kmh.
> der tote lübecker war der arbeitskollege von nem kumpel.
> war ein kleines offenes boot.
> kleiner bzw niedriger als die 5ps leihboote in neustadt.


------------------------------------------

Die genaue Ursache des Unglücks kann man kaum/nicht rekonstruieren, auf jeden Fall waren die Wetterverhältnisse wohl sehr bedenklich. 

Ich habe vor vielen Jahren im Blinker oder in Fisch & Fang eine Statistik über Angelunfälle mit tödlichem Ausgang in Schweden  gelesen. 

Danach wurden meiner Erinnerung nach ca. 80% der verunglückten Angler mit einem offenen Reißverschluss an der Hose gefunden. 

Ob das hier auch der Fall war, wissen aber nur die Finder der beiden Angler.

Ich habe seit vielen Jahren grundsätzlich das Unterteil einer halbierten Kunststoff-Getränkeflasche an Bord.  Die wird nach dem Gebrauch, wenn ich mein Schlauchboot benutze im knien, einfach wieder ausgespült.


----------



## Margaux (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Es macht hier wenig Sinn zu spekulieren. Es tauchen bei solchen Meldungen immer die gleichen Verdachtsmomente wie Alkohol etc. auf. 

Klar scheint ja wohl zu sein, daß zwei Leute ohne Schwimmwesten in einem zu kleinen Boot bei starken, böigem Wind nachts auf See unterwegs waren. Alleine das reicht schon aus, daß das Maß der Unvernunft übervoll ist.


----------



## mathei (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Margaux schrieb:


> Es macht hier wenig Sinn zu spekulieren. Es tauchen bei solchen Meldungen immer die gleichen Verdachtsmomente wie Alkohol etc. auf.
> 
> Klar scheint ja wohl zu sein, daß zwei Leute ohne Schwimmwesten in einem zu kleinen Boot bei starken, böigem Wind nachts auf See unterwegs waren. Alleine das reicht schon aus, daß das Maß der Unvernunft übervoll ist.


 
genau so ist es. in dem sinne, mal wieder ein mahnendes beispiel für uns alle.


----------



## peiner freak (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

wie schaut es mit fangmeldungen aus keiner raus gewesen ?


----------



## peiner freak (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

wie schaut es mit fangmeldungen aus keiner raus gewesen ?


----------



## SyncroT3 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Doch... Ich war Sa.  und So. In der Bucht unterwegs. 
Nebenbei... Bin erstmals von der WaPo mal kontrolliert worden, natürlich alles Ok. 
Nun aber zum Fisch... Wetter und Welle waren ja traumhaft, aber die Fische waren schwer zu finden. An den tiefen stellen vor Neustadt war kaum was zu holen, 4 küchendorsche mit 45cm wurden mitgenommen. 
Sonst war tote Hose. Auf dem Steinriff war auch nichts zu holen. 
Auf dem Rückweg nach Neustadt beim schleppen lief es dann ganz gut,6 Dorsche um die 50 konnten wir zu zweit erbeuten. 
Am Sonntag war es noch schwieriger, insgesamt nochmal 5 Dorsche mit 2 Personen. Keine Wahnsinnsfänge, aber wir sind zufrieden über 2 Supertage in der Bucht. 
 
Mal eine Frage zum Steinriff... Die ecke ist für mich relativ neu, welche Methoden und vllt. welche stellen genau sind da zu empfehlen?


----------



## Niendorfer (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War Sonntag und gestern jeweils 2 Stunden zu zweit unterwegs. So. von 16-18 Uhr und gestern von 17:30 - 19:30.
Diverse Stellen (inkl. Steinriff) angefahren und mit Gummifisch (heringsfarben) und Pilker versucht.
Nachdem bis vor 3 Wochen eigentlich immer was ging, scheint es momentan wirklich ein wenig Mau zu sein


----------



## elbetaler (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

#h Ich hatte mir gestern grosse Ziele vorgenommen, allerdings in der Boltenhäger Bucht. Leider dauerte die Zeit auf dem Wasser nur zwei Stunden, da der Motor nicht zuverlässig drehte. Ich entschloss mich, den Ausflug abzubrechen. Zumal dort ablandiger Wind war...
Bekommst ihn garnicht mehr an....was dann? Seenotrettung? Nein, da habe ich keinen Bock drauf. Bin also etwas holprig aber sicher zurück zum Hafen und ....Go home!... Gleich zum Motoren-Doktor, heute isser fertig geworden. Bezahlbare 50.-€ 
Aber zum Kern. Habe mit anderen Bootsanglern dort gesprochen und überall das gleiche Bild. Kaum Fische zu finden, und demzufolge sehr überschaubare Fänge. Überschaubar bedeutet: sechs Leute auf 3 Booten verteilt fingen in ca. 6 Stunden: 4 Dorsche, 1 Hering und 2 Hornis!
Nun wird seit Tagen dort rauf und runter geschleppt, mit dem Ziel, die Weltbevölkerung mit Ostseefisch satt zu machen und auch möglichst das ganze lästige Kraut vom Grund zu holen!#q#c
Das wiederum (Kraut) soll sich in den Blinkern und Wobblern der blöden und genauso lästigen Angler verfangen. Und was für einen Schaden die Angler machen....und was die an Tonnen von Fisch rausknüppeln!
Wir sollen fast 2 km rausfahren zum Schleppen? Und die Fischer? Die sammeln knapp die Nichtschwimmer-Bojen mit ihren Netzen ein! Das Schleppnetzfischen ist ganz einfach in Küstennähe ein einziger Frevel, da wird die Unterwasserwelt nachhaltig gestört und zerstört.
Sicherlich trägt dieser hohe Befischungsdruck auch zu den relativen Fängen in der Neustädter Bucht (angeln) bei.


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nix neues.
Machts nicht besser, ist aber nen bekanntes Problem für die Area...


----------



## elbetaler (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Auf welcher Seite stehst du eigentlich? Soll das immer so weitergehen und hat dich mein Beitrag so sehr gelangweilt? Dann tuts mir leid. Warum fahren andere überhaupt noch raus zum angeln? 
Ich hoffe, du findest endlich deine Hose.

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Fxndlxng (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Also ich kann das so nicht nachvollziehen. Ich bin wie gesagt, am Samstag auf dem Riff gewesen und habe dort eine sehr, sehr gute Angelei erlebt. Ich war ca 3 Std auf dem Riff und hatte alleine 11 schöne Dorsche. Kein Untermassiger. Die meisten zwischen 50 und 60cm. Im Top 74 und 70cm. 
Das die Bucht gerade wieder umgepflügt wird ist natürlich Mist aber auch ein deutliches Zeichen dafür, dass Fisch da ist bzw da war.
Man kann sich dank AIS m übrigen auch über im vorwege ein Bild davon machen ob ein Schleppnetzfischer gerade unterwegs ist (z.B. marinetraffic.com).


----------



## Schneiderfisch (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Auf welcher Seite stehst du eigentlich? Soll das immer so weitergehen und hat dich mein Beitrag so sehr gelangweilt? Dann tuts mir leid. Warum fahren andere überhaupt noch raus zum angeln?
> Ich hoffe, du findest endlich deine Hose.
> 
> Schöne Grüsse.



Ich glaube du hast da gewaltig etwas missverstanden.
Das was du meinst, ist vermutlich meine Signatur, die einfach ein bisschen zum schmunzeln anregen soll 
Dein Beitrag hat mich ganz und gar nicht gelangweilt.
und wenn du meine Äusserungen hier verfolgen würdest, wüsstest du auf welcher Seite ich stehe...
Das kannste auch nochmal hier nachlesen:

http://dicht-am-fisch.de/angel-blogs/olli/trollingtrip-in-neustadt

Auch schöne Grüße


----------



## bombe220488 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Schöner Bericht.
Leider ist dieses We jawohl kein Boots-Wetter


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wollte am Wochende auch los , fällt wohl aus wegen is nich . 
Gruß


----------



## elbetaler (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

#h Hallo Schneiderfisch Olli,

alles im grünen Bereich! Ich denke auch, dass man mit Fleiss und Ausdauer noch einige Fische finden kann. Das gönne ich jedem ernsthaften Angler, also auch dir.:m
Es nervt vielleicht auch besonders dieses Jahr, dass man keine Prognosen erwarten und abgeben kann. Und die Verhältnisse wechseln mindestens wöchentlich, wenn nicht sogar täglich. "Gute Stellen" bringen paar Tage später garnix oder eben weniger, kleiner.....
Da sind natürlich Riffe, Muschelbänke und andere Strukturen manchmal noch die sichersten Oasen. Der Berufsfischer soll auch seinen Fisch fangen! Trotzdem finde ich die Schleppnetzfischerei (küstennah) nicht gut, ja sogar nachhaltig schädlich. 

Aus aktuellem Anlass und weil ich selbst im erklärten Katastrophengebiet wohne, möchte ich hier allen Helfern der Rettungsdienste, der Bundeswehr und vorallem allen freiwilligen Helfern die besten Grüsse und ein grosses DANKE übermitteln! Bestimmt waren auch Angler aus dem AB vor Ort. 
Unser Häuschen steht am Rande der Hochwasserzone, es hätte noch ca. 10m mehr Wasser gebraucht, um abzusaufen. Meine Familie war trotzdem komplett seit einer Woche im Einsatz. Der Grosse beim Bund (Pioniere, Raum Hitzacker), der Jüngere bei der FFW (seit 10 Tagen, bis zu 14 Std. tägl.) und Frauchen mit mir beim Sandsäcke-Befüllen und -Schleppen.
(......Schleppen im Sinne von Tragen!......)


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## peiner freak (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ohoh das hört sich ja nicht gut an habe in 4 wochen 3 wochen urlaub dann knallt es hoffendtlich wieder wie immer.


----------



## Holger1806 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,
ich möchte gerne auch meinen Beitrag leisten und unseren Trip vom Samstag 15.06.13 hier in den Erfahrungseimer schütten.
Es war “eigentlich“ ein schöner Angeltag.
Morgens um 06:00 Uhr haben wir das Boot in Neustadt bestiegen und los ging es.
Wind leicht SO, sonnig, im Hafen Ententeich, dann schon schön wellig ging es Richtung Sierksdorf mit zwei Schleppruten an der 10m Linie.
Wir konnten ein paar kleine untermassige Leo’s, die alle wieder schwimmen sowie 4 Hornhechte auf der Strecke fangen. 
Eine schöne Meerforelle konnten wir bis ans Boot holen, bis sie sich entschloss nochmal den Kopf zu schütteln zum Abschied.
Wir entschlossen uns, über Timmendorf, Niendorf an das Steinriff zu fahren. 
Die Entscheidung war richtig, jedoch auch ordentlich wellig.
Am Steinriff ein paarmal entlang an der westlichen Begrenzung und mit dem Wind dann bis zurück nach Sierksdorf bei etwa 10 m.
Wir konnten insgesamt 11 schöne Dorsche zwischen 48 und 62 bis etwa 15:00 Uhr am Steinriff und auf dem Weg zurück an der Küste ergattern.
Von Sierksdorf dann bei weniger Wind Richtung Untiefentonne nach Pelzerkaken rübergefahren.
Als wir drehen um an der Untiefentonnenkante
(wir sind doch coole Wortschlangenbilder )
zu fischen, im Westen der Himmel wird Schwarz. Das war der Grund für den „komisch“ weniger Wind.
Das schaffen wir noch locker in den Hafen bevor das losgeht, sage ich so.
Also auf zurück in den Hafen das gibt bald ein Gewitter. 
Letzter Wettercheck war um 14:00 per App.Zeigte noch nix. 
Also Vollgas !! Aber bei 5 PS.#d

Was dann kam, hab ich so noch nicht erlebt. Und ich bin direkt an der Lübecker Bucht aufgewachsen.
Jedoch habe ich mir sagen lassen, dass es in den letzten Jahren schon des Öfteren so schnell aufzog.

Aber dass das so schnell geht.

Es erwischte uns direkt vor dem Klinikum Neustadt.
Die Farben der Ostsee waren spektakulär schön. 
Die Wand aus erst Hagel dann Starkregen mit Sturm aus SSW nicht.
Ganz zu schweigen von den Blitzen. 
Dicht unter Land, um nicht als “Leitende Angestellte“ auf der Ostsee zu enden, (Lustig war das nicht, schreibe ich jetzt nur so) 
erreichten wir nass wie die Pudel den Hafen.
Fazit:
Ein schöner Angeltag mit schönen Fischen aber mit einem nachdenklich machenden Abschluss.
Zum Glück waren wir schon fast im Hafen als es richtig losging. 
Es zeigt mir wieder, dass selbst die vermeintlich ruhige Lübecker Bucht sehr schnell gefährlich werden kann. 
Es hat mich wieder wachgeklopft,#u|smash: dass sie doch kein Ententeich ist.


Gruß

Holger


----------



## elbetaler (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

#hHallo Holger, schöner Bericht! Ähnlich wie bei sämtlichen Filmen über die TITANIC, wo man sich drehen und winden kann und einen anderen Ausgang der Geschichte sich herbeiwünscht, so ging es mir beim lesen deiner Story. Aber zum Glück eben umgekehrt, denn sonst hättest du darüber nicht mehr berichten können!....|uhoh::c
Ähnlich schnell geht es mitunter an nebligen Tagen, besonders bei auflandigem Seewind. Und der muss garnicht mal stark sein. Man schaut seewärts und sieht einen grau-gelben (oder ähnl.) Horizont, macht aber weiter. Noch ´nen Wurf, na - einen noch. Dann sieht es schon aus, wie ein Sandsturm auf dem Wasser! Jetzt ist es eigentlich schon zu spät. Ohne Navigation bleibt nur, ..."volle Sau"... Richtung Küste zu fahren. Wenig später kann man (extrem) keine zwanzig Meter weit sehen. In dem Fall hatte ich ca. 150m vor der Küste geankert. Nach 30 Minuten war wieder gute Sicht und alles war gut.

Deine Geschichte untermauert einmal mehr die Forderung und den Wunsch, dass die Vermieter (nach und nach) die führerscheinfreien, dafür natürlich geeigneten Boote, mit 15PS ausrüsten. Dann kommt man schon etwas schneller zum sicheren Ufer/Hafen.
Es gibt ja für die 15PS-Regelung eine Testphase (3 Jahre?...), es könnte also durchaus wieder gekippt werden. Damit werden natürlich die Vermieter verunsichert, investieren zu wollen und dann darauf sitzen zu bleiben. Deshalb sage ich "nach und nach".
Jedenfalls freuen sich ja die lieben Angehörigen, wenn man gesund und mit schönen Fischen nach hause zurück kommt!:l:m


Schöne Grüsse (.....und noch Petri zu euren Fängen!)


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



elbetaler schrieb:


> #hHallo Holger, schöner Bericht! Ähnlich wie bei sämtlichen Filmen über die TITANIC, wo man sich drehen und winden kann und einen anderen Ausgang der Geschichte sich herbeiwünscht, so ging es mir beim lesen deiner Story. Aber zum Glück eben umgekehrt, denn sonst hättest du darüber nicht mehr berichten können!....|uhoh::c
> Ähnlich schnell geht es mitunter an nebligen Tagen, besonders bei auflandigem Seewind. Und der muss garnicht mal stark sein. Man schaut seewärts und sieht einen grau-gelben (oder ähnl.) Horizont, macht aber weiter. Noch ´nen Wurf, na - einen noch. Dann sieht es schon aus, wie ein Sandsturm auf dem Wasser! Jetzt ist es eigentlich schon zu spät. Ohne Navigation bleibt nur, ..."volle Sau"... Richtung Küste zu fahren. Wenig später kann man (extrem) keine zwanzig Meter weit sehen. In dem Fall hatte ich ca. 150m vor der Küste geankert. Nach 30 Minuten war wieder gute Sicht und alles war gut.
> 
> Deine Geschichte untermauert einmal mehr die Forderung und den Wunsch, dass die Vermieter (nach und nach) die führerscheinfreien, dafür natürlich geeigneten Boote, mit 15PS ausrüsten. Dann kommt man schon etwas schneller zum sicheren Ufer/Hafen.
> ...


 
Moin Jörg,

Unrecht hast du bezueglich dem 15PS Motor nicht, nur hier wäre wohl der Umkehrschluss, dass viele "Freizeitkapitäne" dann mit den "aufgerüsteten Motoren" noch weiter rausfahren würden.......#c.
Daher bleibt wohl nur, sich sehr umsichtig bezueglich dem Wetter zu verhalten. Man sollte auch ganz ehrlich sein, es gehört meistens auch "eine Menge Glück" dazu.......|rolleyes


----------



## Margaux (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@holger1806: zunächst mal finde ich es mutig, daß Du ganz offen auch über die Gefahr schreibst, in die Ihr Euch begeben habt. Ich hoffe und denke, Dir ist klar, daß Ihr richtig Glück hattet. Es ist bei solchen Ereignissen nur ein ganz schmaler Grat zur Katastrophe.

Ich wollte Samstag auch raus, mir war aber am Freitag-Abend nach dem Sichten der div. Websites (windfinder.com etc.) klar, daß es für mein Empfinden keine sicheren Bedingungen zum Angeln sein würden. Ich habe übrigens ein 5m langes, rauhwassertaugliches 50PS-Boot, wir reden also nicht von einem kleinen 5PS-Boot.

Ich bin im Übrigen der absoluten Meinung, daß Bootsvermieter eine Sorgfaltspflicht haben. ICH hätte am Samstag kein Boot rausgegeben. 

Ich war Samstag trotzdem in Neustadt an der Marina, mal nach dem Boot und den Bedingungen schauen, Wind und Welle waren wie vorhergesagt stark, ich wäre nie und nimmer rausgefahren. Zumal sich die Vorboten des heftigen Gewitters lange andeuteten. 

Wenn auch |offtopic, so habe ich eine eindeutige Meinung zur Führerscheinfreiheit: wer mit einem motorbetriebenen Fahrzeug - egal ob 3PS, 15PS oder 80PS - eine Wasserstraße befährt, sollte einen entsprechenden Führerschein haben. Seemännischer Brauch, Wetterkunde und vor allem die Kenntnisse über Schifffahrtszeichen, Kollisionsverhütungsregeln etc. pp. sind meines Erachtens hierzu unabdingbar. Sicherlich ist der aktuelle Sportbootführersein See für den "Hausgebrauch" für uns Angler überfrachtet. Ggf. könnte hier über eine eingeschränkte, abgespeckte Variante nachgedacht werden, die aber tzrotzdem alle Kenntnisse vermittelt, die man bspw. auf Abschnitten wie der Neustädter Bucht braucht. Zur Einordnung: ich habe die SBF See und Binnen erst letztes Jahr gemacht und das obwohl klar war, daß die Anhebung auf 15PS erfolgen würde.


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Volker 
Es nützt aber auch nichts wenn man den Führerschein schon 20 Jahre hat , weil es immer noch Menschen gibt die Seezeichen und Vorfahrtsregeln  nicht kennen und das Wetter nicht mal ansatzweise deuten können .#q
Gruß


----------



## elbetaler (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sind eigentlich die Schleppnetzfischer noch in der Bucht aktiv? Und wie hoch ist derzeit die allgemeine Wassertemperatur?

Es sei mir gestattet, noch etwas zum Vor-Thema zu sagen.
So wie Volker es darstellt, ist es schon etwas überspitzt. Da er sich vehement für den Schein ausspricht, gehe ich davon aus, dass er vorher nie selbst ein Motorboot geführt hat. Denn so kommt seine Belehrung rüber! Es gibt überall schwarze Schafe, aber die vielen Bootsvermietungen an "Scheinlose" und die hohe Anzahl an Bootsbesitzern ohne Schein, die verantwortungsvoll handeln und keinen Deut schlechter sind, als die richtigen Kapitäne, stehen einer absoluten Minderheit derer (negative Beispiele) gegenüber.

Leider liegt es eben nicht nur am Wetter, wenn es ein Ereignis gegeben hat. Selbstüberschätzung, Grosskotzigkeit, Unerfahrenheit und auch Alkohol seien als Beispiele genannt, die oft zu tödlichen Unfällen führen. Im Fall von Holger war´s das Wetter. Mit etwas mehr als 5PS hätte er sicher den Hafen eher erreicht. Deshalb muss man nicht gleich alles infrage stellen! Schliesslich ist der Gebrauch von bis zu 15PS-Motoren ohne Schein gesetzlich geregelt.
Sich selbst über Grundregeln des Verhaltens auf dem Wasser zu informieren, halte ich ebenfalls unabdingbar.


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Margaux (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mir war klar, daß meine konsequente Meinung entsprechende Reaktionen auslösen würde, zumal bei Leuten, die keinen SBF haben (@elbetaler: korrigiere mich gerne, wenn das bei Dir anders ist). Im Übrigen ist es meine persönliche Meinung und keine Belehrung.

Ich bin rund 30 Jahre führerscheinfrei Boot gefahren - vorwiegend Binnen und Schweden/Norwegen - und habe die SBF See und Binnen erst letztes Jahr im Zuge meines Umzuges in die Küstennähe Schleswig-Holsteins gemacht. Insofern kann ich das vorher (ohne SBF) und nachher (mit SBF) gut beurteilen. Insbesondere die Theorie empfinde ich als absolute Bereicherung und zwar unabhähngig davon, ob ich mir irgendwo ein (auch ggf. führerscheinfreies) Boot leihe oder mit meinem eigenen Boot fahre. Ich habe die Scheine übrigens zunächst aus Interesse und reiner Neugier, mich endlich bezüglich der Seezeichen und Vorfahrtsregeln auszukennen, gemacht. Das hat dann alles so viel Spaß gemacht, daß recht schnell ein eigenes (gebrauchtes) Boot folgte.   

Ich möchte dieses Thema hier im "Neustädter Bucht-Thread" auch gar nicht weiter breit treten. Jeder muß für sich selber entscheiden, mit welchem Wissensstand er Wasserstraßen befahren möchte, solange man eben keine Dritten gefährdet. 

Wenn das Wetter es zuläßt, bin ich Samstag jedenfalls auf der Bucht unterwegs #h


----------



## allegoric (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das kann ich so unterschreiben. Man fühlt sich einfach sicherer v.a. auf der See und weiß in der richtigen Situation zu reagieren. Ich habe den SBF See auch dieses Jahr gemacht, obwohl die 15 PS Regelung bereits bekannt war.

Ich finde trotzdem, dass es sich gelohnt hat. Mit 30 und mehr PS macht das auch noch einmal ne Ecke mehr Spaß´:vik:


----------



## yacaré (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



allegoric schrieb:


> Das kann ich so unterschreiben. Man fühlt sich einfach sicherer v.a. auf der See und* weiß in der richtigen Situation zu reagieren.* Ich habe den SBF See auch dieses Jahr gemacht, obwohl die 15 PS Regelung bereits bekannt war.
> 
> Ich finde trotzdem, dass es sich gelohnt hat. Mit 30 und mehr PS macht das auch noch einmal ne Ecke mehr Spaß´:vik:



Ich würde hinzufügen: "theoretisch" ;-) 
Selbstüberschätzung kann schnell den "Führerscheinvorteil" wieder zunichte machen... Schaden tut der Führerschein ansonsten auch nicht, und soo schwer/teuer ist die Prüfung nun auch nicht, insbesondere nach der Umstellung auf "Multiple choice"... Und ja, mit etwas Leistungsreserven macht es nicht nur auf der See eindeutig mehr Spaß ;-)


----------



## Fxndlxng (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich kann mich da Volker nur anschließen. Bin Samstag auch draußen, viel Petri Euch!


----------



## elbetaler (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

#h Ihr habt ja recht! Natürlich erlangt man ein besseres Wissen und damit auch mehr Sicherheit auf dem Wasser, wenn man die Scheine macht.#6
Und, man kann sein Boot demzufolge besser anpassen. Nach oben gibt's ja keine Grenzen, wenn genug Euro´s da sind. Aber das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.
Ich wünsche euch gute Fänge und freue mich schon auf die Berichte!


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## trollingfreak (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



			
				Findling8659 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mich da Volker nur anschließen. Bin Samstag auch draußen, viel Petri Euch!



Moin Findling. Der Wind sieht gut aus für Samstag ;-). Sehen uns dann auf dem Riff. Petri den anderen die auch angreifen !


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wenn der Wetterfrosch Wort hält werde ich auch mal wieder die Bucht unsicher machen.


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Welchen Wetterfrosch hast du den befragt  ?
Weil mein Wetterfrosch ne 4-5 Bft in Böen bis 7 vorausgesagt hat . 
Gruß


----------



## Margaux (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Für den morgigen Samstag sagt das BSH SW 4-5, windfinder.com ebenfalls SW 4, in Böen 5.

Eine bequeme Angelei wird' s also nicht.


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Genau die Daten habe ich auch.


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wie solls auch anders sein , is ja wieder Wochenende.
Wir können ja mal abstimmen ,welche zwei Wochentage wir streichen können , damit das Wochenende nach hinten rückt .
Dann kann von mir aus in der Woche soviel Wind sein wie es will .
Dreckswetter|gr:
Gruß


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja schön ist das nicht, aber bei der Windrichtung mit einem entsprechenden Boot noch machbar. Die FS-freien Hütschefiedel sollten wohl lieber an der Kette liegen bleiben.


----------



## Margaux (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Japp, Stephan, es ist wirklich unfaßbar, daß in schöner Regelmäßigkeit dieses Jahr - auch schon im Winter - der Wind pünktlich zum Wochenende richtig "schön" auffrischt, während unter der Woche Ententeich herrscht. 

Ich bin dafür, wir streichen Mittwoch und Donnerstag, dann sind wir auf der sicheren Seite...


----------



## Margaux (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Torsk_SH schrieb:


> Die FS-freien Hütschefiedel sollten wohl lieber an der Kette liegen bleiben.


 
Sehe ich genauso, aber wetten, davon sind morgen wieder nicht wenige unterwegs...


----------



## Schneiderfisch (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Einfach nach Fehmarn ausweichen 
Da kannste die Seite der Insel wechseln...


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Viel Spass dabei . :m


----------



## peiner freak (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moin moin war gestern draußen auf gummifisch nur kleine dorsche dann umgestiegen auf dtd in blau,orange & rot auf blau eine zu kleine meerforrelle auf den anderen beiden jewils drei gute dorsche top wetter und die see wurde zum schluß noch zum ententeich 
Gretz Björn


----------



## Fxndlxng (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir waren wieder auf dem Riff und haben viele Dorsche auf Gummi gefangen. Leider war kaum mal einer über 50 dabei. Die Drift war teilweise so stark, dass ich mit 80gr Köpfen gefischt habe, um noch den Grund zu erreichen. Anschließend haben wir noch einen Versuch auf Platte unternommen, der aber leider ziemlich erfolglos verlief. 

Grüße!


----------



## Margaux (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

wir waren Samstag ein paar Stündchen in der Bucht unterwegs. Zunächst haben wir einige Wracks abgepilkert, nachher Richtung Neustadt auf 9-12 Meter gingen die Dorsche, einige über 60cm. Leider nahm im Laufe des Nachmittags die Welle zu und wir hatten eine Drift, die dem Apex-Schleppen genüge getan hätte.


----------



## druide (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

bis wieviel bft kann man mit einem Kleinboot (10-15 ps) in der Neustädter Bucht angeln !?


----------



## Axtwerfer (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

höchstens bis 4 ( Wellen mit weißen Spitzen)  darüber ist schon fast Lebensgefährlich.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Druide stellt dieselbe Frage auch im Schlauchbootforum.
Nur zur Info.


----------



## peiner freak (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

auch heute waren die dorsche zwischen 11&14 meter 
56-68cm  mal keine kleinen gehabt dafür 4 heringe


----------



## Margaux (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Leute,

von mir als Kunstköderangler mal eine "Anfängerfrage" in Sachen "Platten-Stippen" : ich suche mir in der Bucht sandigen Untergrund, werfe den Anker und lasse einen Wattwurm zum Grund runter?! Könntet Ihr mir bitte Tipps - auch per PN - zu einfachen - gerne fertigen - Montagen geben und was für Ruten-Rollen ich hierzu brauche?! 

Vielen Dank #6


----------



## Fxndlxng (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Man kann Platten auch super mit der Spinnrute und Buttlöffel aktiv beangeln. Ich kenne soger jemanden der regelmäßig mit Spökets und kleinen Möre Silda erfolgreich auf Platte angelt. Einfach langsam über die Sandbank schleifen mit kleinen Hüpfern. Geht auch vom Strand aus. 

Ansonsten bei wenig Drift vom treibenden Boot aus. Ich anker nur bei zu viel Drift oder wenn eine sehr gute Stelle gefunden ist. Ich bevorzuge dabei Nachläufernontagen und Buttlöffel. Ein paar Perlen sind meistens fangfördernd. Wattwürmer kann man sich strandnah auf den Sandbänken selber suchen oder bei Martin bzw. Kalle kaufen. Fertige Vorfächer gibt es da natürlich auch genügend.


----------



## Allrounder0872 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo alle miteinander kann mir vielleicht einer verraten ob die beiden Bootsverleiher in Neustadt schon größere Motoren an ihren Booten haben...???|kopfkrat


----------



## SyncroT3 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Allrounder...
soll keine Werbung sein, aber:
schau mal nach den Booten von Alexander Brody in Travemünde von baltic-boat-fisher.de 
Der hat die besten Boote in der Bucht, neu und mit 15 PS Honda dran. Nach meinem Wissen haben die Neustädter Vermieter alle noch 5 PS.
Petri...


----------



## Eristo (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



SyncroT3 schrieb:


> Hallo Allrounder...
> soll keine Werbung sein, aber:
> schau mal nach den Booten von Alexander Brody in Travemünde von baltic-boat-fisher.de
> Der hat die besten Boote in der Bucht, neu und mit 15 PS Honda dran. Nach meinem Wissen haben die Neustädter Vermieter alle noch 5 PS.
> Petri...



---------------------------------------------------------

Eines ist für mich völlig klar.
Etwas mehr Sicherheit bringt für mich nicht der 
stärkste, sondern der zuverlässigste Außenborder!!! |rolleyes

Natürlich müssen alle anderen sicherheitsrelevanten 
Voraussetzungen grundsätzlich erfüllt sein. Das setze ich aber bei allen Anbietern voraus!!! |supergri

Wer allerdings zum Angeln fährt und keine Zeit hat, wird auch mit einem schnelleren Boot kaum Zeit haben. Ob er mehr fängt als jemand, der den Weg bereits zum Schleppen nutzt, kann man wohl nicht zuverlässig ermitteln.#6

Ich habe 30PS und 5PS, am liebsten nutze ich meinen 5PS-AB.#6

Wie heißt es doch so schön: "Der Weg ist das Ziel...:vik:

Ciao
Erich


----------



## SyncroT3 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Eristo...
ich habe auch nicht von Sicherheit gesprochen.
Ich habe darauf hingewiesen, dass Brody die neusten (und nach meinen Einschätzungen auch die sichersten, hochwandigen und durchdachtesten) Boot in der Umgebung vermietet.
Natürlich hast du recht, Sicherheit ist nicht zwingend abhängig von der PS-Zahl, aber darum geht es hier auch nicht...

Ich habe 60Ps und nutze am liebsten meine 60 PS... beim Anfahren von unterschiedlichen Wracks, bzw. Fangstellen ist das nun doch ein Vorteil...
Auch ich bin jahrelang mit 5 PS unterwegs gewesen... die 15 PS sind doch auch sehr nett muss ich sagen...

Nichts für ungut...
Micha


----------



## Margaux (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Marius,

vielen Dank für die Tipps bezüglich der Plattenfischerei. Ich werde wohl eine Spinnrute aktiv führen und die "Wurmrute" passiv mit Bißanzeiger über Rutenspitze oder Rollenknarre.

Benutzt Du für die Angelei mit Wattwurm und Nachläufermontagen spezielle Naturköderruten, bspw. leichte Uptides bis 200gr. oder behilfst Du Dir mit Spinnruten mit weicheren Spitzen oder schweren Feederruten oder ähnlichen Varianten?


----------



## Eristo (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hi Micha,

du hast recht!

Angler sind Individualisten - und das ist gut so. |wavey:

Ciao
Erich


----------



## Allrounder0872 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



SyncroT3 schrieb:


> Hallo Allrounder...
> soll keine Werbung sein, aber:
> schau mal nach den Booten von Alexander Brody in Travemünde von baltic-boat-fisher.de
> Der hat die besten Boote in der Bucht, neu und mit 15 PS Honda dran. Nach meinem Wissen haben die Neustädter Vermieter alle noch 5 PS.
> Petri...



Vielen Dank dafür... :m Boot ist save und bevor das ganze hier wieder ausatet die 15ps sind meiner meinung nach mehr der Sicherheit gedacht um einen eventuellen Wetterwechsel wenigstens ein bischen gegen wirken zu können... Wenns die Zeit zulässt dann werde ich in diesem oder nächsten Jahr auch meinen Bootsführerschein machen um auch mal an weiter draußen gelegene Spots zu kommen und auch die Theorie des ganzen besser zu verstehen. |closed: |supergri


----------



## Hirschin (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich kann jedem passionierten Angler nur ans Herz legen einen Bootsführerschein zu machen. Dieser ist besonders vorteilhaft, falls man mal europäische oder internationale Gewässer bereist und dort Angeln möchte. Zudem halten sich die Kosten in Grenzen und durchfallen ist auch nahezu unmöglich.

"Ein Bootsführerschein ist vor allem bei einem Unfall wichtig.  Denn einem Schiffsführer nützt es meist wenig, sein Boot ordnungsgemäß  versichert zu haben, wenn er ohne Berechtigung fährt. Der Versicherer  kann in einem solchen Fall den Versicherungsschutz verweigern. _Kommen Personen zu schaden, folgt auch noch ein Strafverfahren_. Alle  in Deutschland ausgegebenen Bootsführerscheine sind amtliche  Führerscheine. Sie beinhalten das internationale Zertifikat der UN."

http://xn--bootsfhrerschein-ozb.de/


----------



## Schneiderfisch (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Hirschin schrieb:


> Ich kann jedem passionierten Angler nur ans Herz legen einen Bootsführerschein zu machen. Dieser ist besonders vorteilhaft, falls man mal europäische oder internationale Gewässer bereist und dort Angeln möchte. Zudem halten sich die Kosten in Grenzen und *durchfallen ist auch nahezu unmöglich.*



Schon lange nicht mehr so nen Dünnsinn gelesen....
Durch die Umstellung der Prüfungskriterien hin zu Multiple Choice ist auch die Gewichtung der einzelnen Sachgebiete überarbeitet worden.
Daraus resultiert auch das die Navigation bei nur 3 Fehlern das Ende für die Theoretische Prüfung bedeutet.
Egal ob ALLES andere richtig ist.
Dazu kommt, das die Navigation nun aus 9! Aufgaben besteht und nicht wie vorher aus nur 3.

Generell kann ich sagen, das der Sportbootführerschein die Wahrnehmung schärft und das maritime Wissen ergänzt.
Ausserdem wird man durch einen solchen Lehrgang natürlich nicht dümmer, sofern er ordentlich und von einer seriösen Schule durchgeführt wird.
Durchfallquoten von über 40% sind leider Gottes nicht unnormal, da es Schulen gibt, die ihren Schülern mehr Entertainment denn Inhalte zukommen lassen.
Wochenend-Crashkurse sind aus meiner Sicht zum scheitern verurteilt.


----------



## Axtwerfer (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ach wie schön wären hier "Skandinavische" Verhältnisse
 ( Bootsführerschein mäßig gesehen). Da ist alles viel entspannter und klappt auch. |krach:

So, ich finde die Diskussion ist schon in anderen Trööts ausgiebig erläutert worden, deshalb lasst uns doch lieber bei den "Erfahrungsberichten in der Neustädter Bucht" bleiben.


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> So, ich finde die Diskussion ist schon in anderen Trööts ausgiebig erläutert worden, deshalb lasst uns doch lieber bei den "Erfahrungsberichten in der Neustädter Bucht" bleiben.



|good:

genau, jetzt bitte wieder bei Thema bleiben.


----------



## peiner freak (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ok war montag nochmal draußen vor grömitz blaue und gelbe dtd's gingen am besten hering beißt auf wurm .....


----------



## Slider17 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

so nun möchte ich mich noch einmal Stellung nehmen, im Beitrag 1584 stellte ich den redaktionellen Beitrag des Bootsunfalls für EUCH ALLE zur Verfügung.
Es war mir wichtig, euch in Kenntnis zu setzen das wir dadurch 2 Sportskamaraden verloren haben. Deshalb postete ich diesen Beitrag um zum NACHDENKEN zu bewegen.
Einige Reaktionen kann und will ich weder respektieren und akzeptieren!
Beiträge wie z.B: auch erfahrene Bootsfischer sollten die Routiine nicht einschleichen lassen fand ich dagegen als TOP Reaktion.
Mensch Leute, ich wünsch EUCH die dicksten Fänge und ebenso den grössten Schutzengel (auch für die unvernünftigen), das ihr zu Hause nicht nur ne volle Kiste Fisch habt, sondern heil behütet das Land erreicht.
Auch wenn ich die verünglückten Kollegen nicht persöhnlich kenne, betone ich nochmals das ich mein Beileid den Hinterbliebenen aussprechen möchte.
Ich selbst habe ne kleine Schale mit 15 PS aber habe den Bootsführerschein seid 14 Jahren.
Ich möchte damit nur sagen, egal ob ich einen Flugzeugträger oder ein Bailyboot fahre, auch die Ostsee kann grausam sein!
Ich hoffe, dass ich nicht noch einmal einen solchen Bootsunfall hier posten muss.
Ich bitte euch nun inständig, keinen Post über diesen Vorfall zu texten!!!
Lasst es nun gut sein und berichtet ab nun über Eure Fänge oder sonstige Infos in der Bucht.
Danke...


----------



## SyncroT3 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@slider...

Ich erkenne vollkommen an, dass einige Beiträge bezüglich des Vorfalls als nicht akzeptabel anzusehen sind, damit sind alle Beiträge gemeint, die sich nur auf wilde Spekulationen beziehen und tolle Ratschläge verteilen wollen.

Dein Beitrag  "redaktioneller Inhalt" ist sicherlich hilfreich, um solchen Spekulationen vorzubeugen.

Ich werde keinerlei Kommentar und auch keine eigene Meinung bezüglich des Vorfalls hier posten, Folgendes sei allerdings festzuhalten...:

- es wurde keine Aussage darüber getroffen, ob die grundlegensten Sicherheitsmaßnahmen (RETTUNGSWESTEN!) eingehalten worden sind...ANTWORT: NEIN!

- er wurde keine Aussage darüber getroffen, ob das Boot (und die Ausrüstung) überhaupt halbwegs den äußeren Bedingungen entsprochen hat...ANTWORT: NEIN!

Diese beiden Antworten habe ich in allen Beiträgen (auch in deinem) vermisst, aus diesem Grund habe ich mich bei einer passenden Gelegenheit direkt an die Wasserschutzpolizei gewandt, um eine fundierte und nicht auf "Hören-Sagen" basierende Aussage zu bekommen.
Die oben genannten Antworten sind somit als Fakten anzusehen...

Ich denke hiermit hat sich tatsächlich jede weitere Diskussion erledigt (es sei denn, es kommen neue FAKTEN hinzu!).
Aus diesem Grund schließe ich mich deiner Bitte an und poste nicht weiter zu diesem Vorfall.

Grüße
Micha


----------



## druide (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo, meint ihr das Wetter lässt es am Samstag zu einen kleinen Angeltrip zu wagen !?


----------



## mathei (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



druide schrieb:


> Hallo, meint ihr das Wetter lässt es am Samstag zu einen kleinen Angeltrip zu wagen !?



das will ich hoffen. eine finale entscheidung kann aber erst morgen getroffen werden. wetter ändert sich stündlich momentan. einfach zu wechselhaft der wind.

bitte am oben angezeigten *Deutscher Naturschutzpreis 2013* teilnehmen


----------



## lakoehn (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich Fahre moregn raus hoffe ich finde ne minute um zu berichten.


----------



## trollingfreak (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



lakoehn schrieb:


> Ich Fahre moregn raus hoffe ich finde ne minute um zu berichten.



Petri!  Und hoffentlich kommt ein erfolgreicher Fangbericht ;-) :m
Gruß und Petri alle


----------



## lakoehn (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moin Moin 
Ich konnte 3 dicke Hornehechte fangen auf Deep tail Danger/Shiner und Rhino troling spoon Shiner.  Bereich Untiefentonne.  Ich war ca 3h draußen. danach wurde es mir zu kapelich und ich habe mich in den sicherin hafen begeben.#h

Und 2 dorsche aber die waren zu klein. ....... 2m vorm boot habe ich ne schöne mefo verloren.


----------



## bombe220488 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Los Jungs da war doch bestimmt einer los. Wie sieht's mit aktuellen berichten aus.


----------



## Gilzum (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo,
meine beiden Kinder und ich waren am Wochenende in der Neustädter Bucht mit dem Boot unterwegs. Am Freitag haben wir zwischen Grömitz und Pelzerhaken auf ca 7-8m geschleppt, Ergebnis war ein gerade noch maßiger Dorsch. Zum Walkyriengrund, unser eigentliches Ziel, haben wir uns aufgrund der Wellen nicht aufgemacht. 
Auch am Samstag Vormittag war mir eine Ausfahrt zu riskant.
Nachmittags gingen die Wellen dann etwas runter und wir haben uns zum Walkyriengrund gewagt - hier kreuzte auch schon ein anderes Boot. Leider wurden unsere Pilkversuche nicht mit Erfolg gekrönt, daher kehrten wir nach etwa 2 Stunden wieder  in den Grömitzer Hafen zurück. 
Beim anschließenden Schleppen auf der "Stammstrecke" zwischen Grömitz und Pelzerhaken (wieder 7 - 8 m) konnten wir dann doch noch etwas Fisch ins Boot bringen: 1 Dorsch, 2 Wittlinge und eine schöne Meerforelle, die mein Sohn gefangen hat.
Insgesamt war es trotz  des miesen Wetters (Luft 13°, oft Regen) ein schönes Wochenende - allerdings sind aus unserer Erfahrung die Fangerfolge im Frühjahr oder Herbst nicht mit denen im Sommer vergleichbar.

Matthias


----------



## bensihari (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen,

wie sieht es denn im Moment in der Bucht mit Plattfischfängen aus?

VG Jens


----------



## SyncroT3 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war heute vor Neustadt unterwegs... Leider nur 2 Stunden, dafür mit Beiden Kindern und Frau. 
Letztere hatte eine gute Nase und sorgte schon nach 20 Minuten mit 2 netten Dorschen für das Abendbrot (45,53)
Nach kurzer Drift über 17m ging dann noch ein stattlicher 62er an den Gummifisch... 
Dann zog es sich wirklich zu und da ich keine Lust auf Schaukelei und schon gar nicht Gewitter oder so mit der Familie hatte, wars das dann für heute... 

Eigentlich müssten noch mehr Berichte hier zu finden sein, denn es waren bestimmt 6 weitere  Boote vor Neustadt unterwegs.... 

Ist also doch Fisch da... Morgen früh geht's dann mal alleine raus  

Ach ja... Platte soll sehr gut sein mit Wurm zwischen Untiefentonne und Grömitz, hab aber nicht selbst probiert, aber mit mir ist ein netter Kollege genau dafür rausgefahren.  Danke an dieser Stelle für die tolle Hilfe beim Slippen!  

Micha


----------



## bensihari (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Klasse, danke fürs Plattfischupdate! Ich werde dann evtl übernächstes Wochenende mal angreifen!


----------



## Matze 74 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde #h,

meine Fam. und ich haben das große Vergnügen das wir vom 13.07.-20.07.
auf dem Campingplatz Lotsenhaus sind |jump:.
Jetzt hätte ich bezüglich der Angelei noch ein paar fragen an euch.
Gibt es dort in der Nähe eventuell gute Plätze für Mefo`s vom Strand aus?
Ist von euch jemand zu dieser Zeit mit seinem Boot auch dort anwesend und würde mich gegen Kostenbeteidigung vllt. mitnehmen? 
Das war`s erstmal von mir. Ach ja,antwortet doch am besten per PN an mich,dann kann der Rest hier in Ruhe weiterlesen und wir stören keinen.

LG Matze :m


----------



## bensihari (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Matze,

eigentlich musst Du nur gerade runter zum Wasser rennen! Da sieht das schon gut aus mit MeFo! Morgens sicher am besten... Da ist n ziemlich großes Flachwassergebiet, guck mal bei Google...

VG Jens


----------



## Matze 74 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Jens, 
vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Das werde ich auf jeden Fall mal testen. Werde heute Abend nach Feierabend mal bei Google schauen. 
Schönes Wochenende. 

Lg Matze #h


----------



## SyncroT3 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So, ich war gestern sehr früh noch einmal zum Abschluss unterwegs.. 
Um 4.00 Uhr von Neustadt aus raus, wollte eigentlich in Richtung sfeinriff, aber es sollte anders kommen... 
Habe erst mal bei 18m gestoppt und wollte mal sehen was zu machen war... Und siehe da, sofort ein Biss... Zwischen 4.30 Uhr und 6.30 Uhr konnte ich so 11 nette Dorsche zwischen 44 cm und  58 cm erwischen 
Alle auf blanken Pilker 25gr in leuchtendem Rot. 

Der schwache Wind ließ dann ganz nach und es war ententeich... Auch keine Bisse mehr.  Fische dann gleich noch an Bord filetiert und ab nach hause.... 
Welch ein schöner Abschluss! 

Jetzt geht's in 10 Tagen nach NOR.. Insel Lokta   

Bis dann 
Micha


----------



## Phil Lee (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen,

ich werde am kommenden Sonntag mit zwei Kumpels auf nem Kleinboot (5ps) mein Glück auf Dorsch und Plattfisch versuchen, und habe zu diesem Thema ein paar Fragen:

- Gibt es bestimmte Tiefen in denen sich das Fischen (bei starker/schwacher Sonne oder anderen wichtigen Faktoren) mehr lohnt als anderswo?

- Superködervorschläge? Unser Plan sind Pillker in div. Farben, Buttlöffel, Gummifisch (Japanrot)...Any ideas?

- Ich erwarte nicht dass die Frage nach fängigen Stellen mit Freude mehrfach beantwortet wird, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust seine Erfahrungen mit mir (per PM) zu teilen. Anbei noch eine Übersicht der "Hotspots" aus der Vergangenheit 

- Montagen für Butt (ja, ich habe auch schon gegoogelt und einiges gefunden...) sind auch willkommen. Manche Menschen fischen bei nicht zu viel Wind wohl auch mit 10gr. Bleien und kleinen Twistern...Meint ihr da geht was? War bislang noch nie erfolgreich auf Butt unterwegs, würde mir aber gern mal ne Platte rausziehen...


So, dass solls schon gewesen sein.
Ich wünsche allen ein dickes Petri und uns viele große Fische am Sonntag.

gruß,

Philip

http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/825/4qfk.png/


----------



## lakoehn (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin 

Wir hatten heute einen fangreichen Tag in Neustadt, wie manch ein Boot heute um der Untiefentonne konten wir die Eimer mit Wittling vollmachen. Ich konnta alle auf Wattwurm fangen.
Kaum im wasser schon hat es gezuppelt.
Es ist selten so viel am Bord zu tun gewesen  :m
|uhoh:


----------



## Onkel Frank (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



lakoehn schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Wir hatten heute einen fangreichen Tag in Neustadt, wie manch ein Boot heute um der Untiefentonne konten wir die Eimer mit Wittling vollmachen. Ich konnta alle auf Wattwurm fangen.
> Kaum im wasser schon hat es gezuppelt.
> ...


 
Nur das das Unmengen an Köhlern sind , die grade da sind . Waren gestern draussen und hatten das selbe Schauspiel auf Heringsvorfach . Die waren meist besser gefüllt mit Köhler als mit Hering .


----------



## Fxndlxng (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Richtig. Das waren keine Wittlinge.


----------



## Axtwerfer (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ja, waren haufenweise da, aber die größe  #d !
Dorsch war leider kaum anzutreffen. Platte zwischen Untiefentonne und Grömitz.


----------



## offense80 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dann kann man ja nur hoffen, das die Köhler noch richtig abwachsen, und wir in den nächsten Jahren vielleicht richtig viel Spaß mit den größeren Modellen haben werden. Wäre doch geil Köhlerschwärme in der Ostsee in der Größe der Köhler aus Norge :l:k


----------



## bensihari (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen,

kurzes Update von gestern!
30 Platte, eine Makrele und einen Horni! Alles bei Wassertiefen ab 10m, da flacher einfach zu viel Kraut... Die Makrele und der Horni haben auf Wattwurm an der Pose gebissen! 

VG Jens


----------



## Phil Lee (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So,

waren dann also zu dritt draussen gestern. Insgesamt ca. 30-35 Fische. Nachdem wir erfolgreich auf Platten unsere Wattwürmer aufgebraucht haben, dann der weniger erfolgreiche Versuch auf Dorsch. 2 gute Exemplare sinds geworden.
Köhler in 20-30cm  gabs wie Sand am Meer. Lustiger Weise noch nen Hering und nen Hornhecht aufs H-Vorfach geballert. Schöne Vielfalt also.
Alles zwischen 11-14 Meter tiefe, alles darüber ging garnicht!

Untiefentonne hats gebracht, vor Rettin gings gut auf Platte.
Danke ciao,
P

Kleines Dorschvideo?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMgl9-lHhZI


----------



## Margaux (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Phil Lee schrieb:


> So,
> Köhler und Wittling (sehen allem Anschein nach recht ähnlich aus)


 
Eigentlich nicht. Der Köhler ist pechschwarz bis silbrig glänzend und hat keine Bartel. Der Wittling ist bräunlich und hat eine (kleine) Bartel, weshalb man ihm eher mit dem Dorsch verwechseln kann.

Das mit den Köhler finde ich sehr interessant. Ab einer gewissen Größe ist er - anders als ein Dorsch -ein richtiger Kämpfer. 

Frage, an die, die schon länger in der Bucht fischen. Ist der Köhler in den letzten Jahren immer schon vermehrt vorgekommen oder sind es dieses Jahr besonders viele? Sollte es wirklich eine gewisse Populationsstärke schaffen größer zu werden, so wird es das das Angeln in der Bucht definitiv noch facettenreicher machen.


----------



## JoFlash (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Also ich muss wirklich sagen, dass ich so etwas wie letzten Freitag wirklich noch nicht in der Lübecker Bucht erlebt habe. In Aabenraa hab ich schon den ein oder anderen Köhler bekommen aber bei uns um die Ecke..Das war wirklich echt krass wie viele dort waren. Ich hoffe dass alle mit Bedacht handeln und nicht irgendwie durch Verwechslung alle abschlagen..Egal anderes Thema und gehört nicht hier hin Ich kann nur sagen das es zugenommen hat aus meiner Sicht.
Bzgl. Artenvielfalt: Wir hatten Platte, Makrelen, Heringe und eben die kleinen Seelachse. Feine und kurzweilige Geschichte!


----------



## mathei (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

also köhler mit Wittling zu verwechseln, ist schon ( :c )
aber wittling mit dorsch in kleiner größe, kann vorkommen.


----------



## King_Fisher (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Köhler in der Lübecker Bucht hört sich spannend an. Bis zu welchen Größen wurde denn gefangen???


----------



## SyncroT3 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Als ich Silvester 2012/2013 in Neustadt war, kam gerade ein Pärchen vom Angeln rein (Kleinboot Martin)... die hatten tatsächlich einen ca. 55cm Köhler (Seelachs) in der Kiste.
Hätte ich nicht gedacht.

Auch ich hatte diesen Sommer schon einige Seelachse am Drilling... alle aber unter 25cm und somit natürlich viel zu klein.,.. aber auch ich bin gespannt auf das kommende Frühjahr


----------



## Margaux (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> ja, waren haufenweise da, aber die größe #d !


 
Hallo Leute,

wenn wirklich eine gute Menge Kleinköhler in der Bucht anzutreffen sind, dann möchte ich an Euch appellieren, diese zu schonen. Ich denke, man sollte für sich selbst das gleiche Schonmaß ansetzen wie beim Dorsch. Die Zukunft und unser Angelspaß werden es uns danken.


----------



## Fxndlxng (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich hatte im letzten Winter einen von 80cm. Hatte ich damals auch hier gepostet mit Foto. 

Bisher habe ich immer nur von Ausnahmefängen von meist größeren Exemplaren gehört. Momentan haben wir aber richtig große Jungfischschwärme in der Bucht. Hoffen wir mal das viele Abwachsen können...


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mal ganz allgemein, haben Köhler eigentlich eine Überlebenschance und weiter gesponnen eine Fortpflanzungschance in der Ostsee? 

Wir hatten vorletztes Wochenende übrigens einen Schellfisch vor Neustadt, für mich auch eine Ostseeprimiere!


----------



## Fxndlxng (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri zum Schellfisch! Wie groß?

Überleben scheint ja nicht das Problem zu sein aber ob sie sich auch fortpflanzen können?


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich schätze so um die 30


----------



## offense80 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ist doch der Hammer, was es momentan an "aussergewöhnlichen" Arten in der Ostsee gibt. Aber wie kommt es zu dieser Schwämme an Köhlern, oder dem Schellfisch?
Letztes Jahr war es glaube ich, oder das Jahr davor, da wurden 2 Mondfische in der Howachter Bucht angespühlt.....auch unnormal oder? 
Oder denkt an den Rhein und die Schwarzmundgrundel.....

P.S. warum sollten sich die Köhler NICHT vermehren können? Ich kenne ihre Laichgewohnheiten nicht, vielleicht kann mich jemand aufklären


----------



## JoFlash (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja schauen wir doch mal wie es wird und hoffen wir auf das Beste


----------



## Axtwerfer (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Margaux schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wenn wirklich eine gute Menge Kleinköhler in der Bucht anzutreffen sind, dann möchte ich an Euch appellieren, diese zu schonen. Ich denke, man sollte für sich selbst das gleiche Schonmaß ansetzen wie beim Dorsch. Die Zukunft und unser Angelspaß werden es uns danken.



Das mit dem schonen von den Kleinköhlern kannste vergessen, da stehen 15 Boote um die Untiefentonne und fangen die kleinen wie die Heringe. Da geht keiner wieder über Bord.:c


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ist es anders zu erwarten? Es gibt kein Verbot, es ist nicht reglementiert, der Deutsche nimmt was er kriegen kann. Sollte es auf dem Wasser anders sein als am all inklusive Buffet im Cluburlaub? Neeee....


----------



## Sharky1 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

kann man bei Pelzerhaken slippen, wollte dort mein wochenende verbringen.
Oder kann mir einer ne'n Tip geben wo ich mein Wohnmobil hinstellen kann und das Boot zu Wasser lassen kann. |kopfkrat


----------



## Margaux (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Das mit dem Schonen von den Kleinköhlern kannste vergessen, da stehen 15 Boote um die Untiefentonne und fangen die kleinen wie die Heringe. Da geht Keiner wieder über Bord.:c


 
Na ja, schade, eigentlich hatte ich auch kaum etwas anderes entwartet #d Bei mir gehen jedenfalls alle Köhler und auch Schellfische unter 40cm wieder ins Wasser. Selbst bei Dorschen in der Größe bleibt kaum vernünftiges Filet übrig, weshalb ich die in der Regel erst ab ca. 50cm mitnehme. Wären die Menschen an sich maßvoller, hätten wir in vielen Bereichen viel weniger Probleme, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.  

Hoffen wir trotzdem, daß sich der Köhler in der Ostsee vermehrt einfindet. Ich bin überzeugt, daß er sich bei uns vermehren kann. Für die Angelei in der Neustädter Bucht wäre es eine schöne Bereicherung.


----------



## offense80 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ab wann würde denn ein Schonmaß für den Köhler hier in der Ostsee eigeführt werden? Gibt es da bestimmte Voraussetzungen?


----------



## xbsxrvxr (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moinsen männers,
die köhler vermehren sich nicht in der ostsee, denn sie brauchen tiefes und salziges wasser für die entwicklung der eier...und wir haben nun einmal nur brackwasser zu bieten...

angefangen hat die "köhler-schwemme" ende herbst 2012/anfang winter 2013 am ausgang des öresund, bzw in der gesamten arkonasee(im februar waren sie höchsten 20-24cm groß)
zu dieser zeit gab es sie weiter westlich noch nicht, sie kamen also vermutlich aus dem öresund und ziehen gen westen(dahin wo es salziger ist)

durch einen starken wasseraustausch, salzwassereinbruch und passende strömungen sind einige riesige kleinköhlerschwärme "eingespült" worden.
sie wachsen in der ostsee gut ab, haben aber kaum eine chance in massen "groß" zu werden...

einige angler besacken sich damit, auch kleine köhler bleiben in den großmaschigen stellnetzen hängen und wenn die schleppnetzfischerei wieder beginnt ist die masse der fische sehr schnell wieder weg.

diese köhlerschwärme gibt es immer wieder, meistens sind es aber größere tiere.
vor ein paar jahren gab es im fehmarnbelt sehr große seelachsschwärme, aber kein dorsch-deshalb haben die fischer die köhler befischt(einige woche bis zu 5tonnen pro schiff) und nach ein/zwei monaten war es das auch schon wieder...

macht euch also nicht zu große hoffnungen...
aber ein paar(und hoffentlich ein paar mehr) werden es überleben und wachsen.

schellis gibt es vor arkona immer, an einigen ecken fangen die fischer welche bis ca 50cm...
im westen habe ich allerdings noch keine gesehen.

gerade in der gegend von flensburg bis fehmarn ist eig immer alles drin: pollack, seelachs, wolfsbarsch...

ach ja, die makrelen vermehren sich auch nicht in der ostee(nördlich des kattegat weiß ich es nicht)

von mir aus können sie alle bleiben und kommen:köhler, pollack, makrele, wolsbarsch... immer nur mefo und dorsch ist ja schon seehr langweilig...|rolleyes


----------



## Margaux (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

#6 Guter Beitrag. Schade, daß sie sich bei uns nicht vermehren. Hoffen wir also, daß wenigstens eine gute Anzahl wachsen kann und nicht vorher "weggestippt" wurde oder in die Schleppnetze geht...  



observer schrieb:


> von mir aus können sie alle bleiben und kommen:köhler, pollack, makrele, wolsbarsch... immer nur mefo und dorsch ist ja schon seehr langweilig...|rolleyes


 
Genauso sehe ich das auch. 

@offense 80: wann und wie Schonmaße festgelegt werden... ;+ #c


----------



## Fxndlxng (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke für die Aufklärung.

Bis in die 50er Jahre sollen Makrelen doch massenweise in der Ostsee vertreten gewesen sein. Alle rein gespült? Warum dann heute nur noch so vereinzelt?
Das ist mir noch nicht ganz klar.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moin,
dafür hat hier bei uns auch niemand ne richtige erklärung...
auch in den 60ern wurden sie noch an den rostocker molen gestippt, dann war auf einmal schluss und jetzt sind sie wieder da...

gelaicht haben sie hier(westliche ostsee) auch damals nicht, wohl aber zum teil im skagerrak und kattegat-und von da ist es nur ein kurzer weg...zudem ziehen sie im frühjahr/sommer auf "futter-suche" weit umher

warum sie jetzt, in zum teil großen schwärmen, wieder da sind-keine ahnung...


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Die Schonmaßfragen müsste doch der Landesverband klären können, bei Restriktionen sind die doch fitt.


----------



## Fxndlxng (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ok danke, schon komisch.

Wenn sich die Köhler in der Ostsee nicht vermehren können werden sie dort auch kein Schonmaß bekommen.


----------



## Eristo (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufklärung.
> 
> Bis in die 50er Jahre sollen Makrelen doch massenweise in der Ostsee vertreten gewesen sein. Alle rein gespült? Warum dann heute nur noch so vereinzelt?
> Das ist mir noch nicht ganz klar.


--------------------------------------------------
Angeblich soll die norwegische Fischindustrie  in den 1960er  Jahren im Skagerrak riesige Makrelenschwärme, die jedes Jahr in die Ostsee zogen, mit extrem großen Ringwaden komplett weg gefangen haben, um sie unter anderem als Düngemittel für die Landwirtschaft zu verwerten.

#q#q#q

Nach einigen Jahren mit sehr guten, stabilen Fangergebnissen ist die Population dann schlagartig völlig zusammen gebrochen.:c


----------



## Andraster (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo zusammen, 

Danke euch allen für die guten Tips. 

Wir waren am Sa. an der Untiefentonne leider ging bei uns nicht sehr viel an den Pilker nur 8 Köhler und 2 Dorsche, jedoch konnten wir gut 17 Hornhecht überlisten. 

Wir werden bestimmt wieder kommen. 

Kann mir jemand sagen wo man in Neustadt gut Slippen kann, am besten auch früh morgens?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## blue pearl (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hi, fahr zum Yachthafen Grömitz da kann man früh slippen und ist schnell beim Fisch. Auto und Trailer müssen drausen geparkt werden und zum rausfahren muss man eine Besucherkarte aus dem Automaten ziehen.Viel Petri!!!


----------



## Fxndlxng (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hust... Oh Mann, da ist er wieder... Wie eine chronische Krankheiten die man einfach nicht los wird!

@Andraster
Bei den Fischern. Entweder nach Anmeldung oder Schlüssel gegen 50EUR Jahresgebühr. Wenn man sich leise verhält geht's auch an bei der Kunya Werft.


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ansonsten Travemünde da ist es sogar kostenlos. Eine Seltenheit an der Ostseeküste!


----------



## Axtwerfer (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Da will ich am Sa. früh ( aber so was von früh) mal premiere Slippen. Dann Richtung Steinriff, mal sehen was dort so momentan geht, hab jedenfalls keine lust mehr auf mini-köhler. Mefo und dorsch hatte ich da ja schon, wie sieht es dort mit Platte aus ? Oder besser mal in Richtung Osten,  Fahrwasser der großen Pötte ? ( ich pass auch auf) !


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Da will ich am Sa. früh ( aber so was von früh) mal premiere Slippen. Dann Richtung Steinriff, mal sehen was dort so momentan geht, hab jedenfalls keine lust mehr auf mini-köhler. Mefo und dorsch hatte ich da ja schon, wie sieht es dort mit Platte aus ? Oder besser mal in Richtung Osten,  Fahrwasser der großen Pötte ? ( ich pass auch auf) !



Viel Spass  , Travemünder Woche ist noch bis Sonntag .
kann vieleicht eng werden auf dem Wasser.
:vik:


----------



## HD4ever (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

war heute los ... 
shice windfinder sag ich nur #q
nach Vorhersagen sah es gar nicht so schlecht aus ... statt dessen schob sich ne Welle bis 1m von NO in die Bucht rein 
schöne 5-6 ... dazu sind bei fast 23 ° Wassertemperatur dort zZ wahre Algenteppiche zu sehen - teilweise das Wasser richtig gelb 
konnten dann über den ganzen Tag 7 Makrelen, einen Dorsch, 3 Köhler und nen Hornhecht zusammen kratzen ...


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> konnten dann über den ganzen Tag 7 Makrelen, einen Dorsch, 3 Köhler und nen Hornhecht zusammen kratzen ...



Moin Jörg 
 Geschleppt ? 
Gruß


----------



## HD4ever (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Auch ..... aber zum schleppen war zu viel Grünzeug im Wasser


----------



## Margaux (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Eine Frage an die Köhlerfänger: wurden auch ordentliche Größen geangelt oder nur die Kleinköhler?


----------



## Onkel Frank (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Margaux schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Köhlerfänger: wurden auch ordentliche Größen geangelt oder nur die Kleinköhler?


 
Moin . Von mir wurden nur kleine gefangen , dafür aber meistens gleich mehrere auf dem Heringspaternoster.


----------



## HD4ever (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

auch nur lütte davon bisher ... 
werde mal morgen welche testen im TRO


----------



## trollingfreak (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

HD und Findling.  Seit ihr morgen auch in der Bucht anzutreffen? Gruß und Petri alle!


----------



## pkbenny (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Leute,
war jetzt schon länger nicht mehr unterwegs. Werde aber jetzt am Sonntag mal auf Fehmarn angreifen. Da wir im Binnensee starten werden wir wohl eher Richtung Staberhuk fahren, weil da das Wasser schneller tief wird.
Die Fische stehen doch jetzt bei der Hitze eher tief, oder was ist eure Erfahrung gerade?


----------



## meckchris (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> war heute los ...
> shice windfinder sag ich nur #q
> nach Vorhersagen sah es gar nicht so schlecht aus ... statt dessen schob sich ne Welle bis 1m von NO in die Bucht rein
> schöne 5-6 ... dazu sind bei fast 23 ° Wassertemperatur dort zZ wahre Algenteppiche zu sehen - teilweise das Wasser richtig gelb
> konnten dann über den ganzen Tag 7 Makrelen, einen Dorsch, 3 Köhler und nen Hornhecht zusammen kratzen ...



Hatte dasselbe Desaster gestern früh dank Windfinder und 2h Wartezeit in einer ruhigeren Bucht.

Werde jetzt immer mit 2.Vorhersage abgleichen.Vielleicht mit der hier.
http://www.wetteronline.de/segelwetter/westl-
ostsee?gid=a2399&locationmark=true

War immer sehr zufrieden mit NV Verlag.Diese Vorhersage gibt es jetzt unter Wetterwelt gegen deftige Bezahlung.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Axtwerfer (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



trollingfreak schrieb:


> HD und Findling.  Seit ihr morgen auch in der Bucht anzutreffen? Gruß und Petri alle!



Ich bin mit Boardi * Onkel Frank* da. Wollen von Travemünde aus starten. :m


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Da ich mein Trolling Burnout von Rügen überwunden habe, werde ich morgen auch mal wieder los .:m
Gruß


----------



## trollingfreak (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Also morgen Nr  ziehen an der Slippe in Travemünde ;-) 
In diesem Sinne Petri allen un dicke Sicheln !


----------



## HD4ever (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Viel Erfolg ! 
Zur Info ... die lütten Köhler sind geräuchert wirklich lecker !!!


----------



## Axtwerfer (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



trollingfreak schrieb:


> Also morgen Nr  ziehen an der Slippe in Travemünde ;-)
> In diesem Sinne Petri allen un dicke Sicheln !



Ticket hab ich nur am Parkautomaten gezogen ( für KFZ und Trailer) und für den ganzen Tag  ( 24 Std.) für 4 € kann man nicht meckern.

Die Slippe war gegen 4 Uhr frei und gut befahrbar. Ruckzuck Boot rein und ab Richtung Steinriff. Erster Stopp auf 16 meter, gleich Einschlag, Dorsch....! Bei O. Frank lief es genauso. Wahnsinn sofort den Fisch gefunden. Etwas später und um einige Dorsche reicher ist Fischers Fritze gekommen und hat unbeeindruckt von uns, den Hot- Spot komplett mit Netzen vermient.#q, konnten dann noch ein Eimer Heringe rauszuppeln und diverse Gufis dem Fischer vermachen:c.
Insgesamt ein geiler Tag, Vormittags Ententeich, dann etwas Wind und gute Drift. ca. 15 Dorsch entnommen, bestimmt 20 realeast. 1 Eimer Heringe. 15.00 Uhr wieder rein und sofort geslippt das ganze " Kostenfrei":m

Wir hätten, wenn wir wollten den Sack bis zum Abend zumachen können, aber für die nächsten Fischessen reicht es ja und dieses Jahr geht es ja noch öfter in die Bucht.#h


----------



## Ostsee-Fischer (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo!

ich bin relativ neu hier und lese immer sehr viel über das Steinriff. Kann mir einer sagen, wo das genau liegt?

Vielen Dank

Gruß

Marcus


----------



## marc48431 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo zusammen

bin seit 3 wochen in malente. gibt es eine möglichkeit mal mit raus zu fahren? wùrde mich auch am spritgeld oder ähnlichem beteiligen. muss gar nicht mit angeln.... etwas zzschauen würde schon reichen.
am besten wäre es nar am kommenden wochenende...

wäre echt super.... kontakt auch gern über PM

mit sportl. gruss....

marc


----------



## Zoidberg (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Ostsee-Fischer schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> ich bin relativ neu hier und lese immer sehr viel über das Steinriff. Kann mir einer sagen, wo das genau liegt?
> 
> ...



nix für ungut marcus, aber wenn du sehr viel über das riff hier gelesen hast, dann müsstest du eigentlich wissen du wo es liegt. die koordinaten wurden schon mehrmals hier gepostet. 
zur info: das riff befindet sich vor dem brodtener ufer, also nix neustädter bucht. vllt sollte man den thread nächstes jahr in "lübecker bucht: erfahrungsberichte" umbenennen. würde sinn machen, finde ich. 

greetz


----------



## bombe220488 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/gallery/files/4/6/vollbildaufzeichnung_23.07.2011_152424.jpg

wie gesagt auf den vorherigen seiten ist alles auch beschrieben usw#h


----------



## MAXIMA (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Und Stefan, gehts wieder oder sitzt Dir Rügen noch in den Knochen.....???
Meine Maxima ist jetzt aufgerüstet, hab Dir ein paar Bilder per Mail geschickt....

Übrigens sind heute die Tekota angekommen....nächste Woche Do gehts nach Norge....

Gruß nach SH, Maxima


----------



## mathei (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



MAXIMA schrieb:


> ....nächste Woche Do gehts nach Norge....
> 
> Gruß nach SH, Maxima


das bedeutet, es gibt große Seelachse hier zu sehen. freu


----------



## Margaux (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Zoidberg schrieb:


> zur info: das riff befindet sich vor dem brodtener ufer, also nix neustädter bucht. vllt sollte man den thread nächstes jahr in "lübecker bucht: erfahrungsberichte" umbenennen.


 
Das habe ich auch schon des öfteren gedacht, denn die Neustädter Bucht geht ja wirklich "nur" entlang einer gedachten Linie von Pelzerhaken bis Sierksdorf mit Neustadt als (einziger) "Hafenstadt". Ehrlicherweise hatte ich allerdings gehofft, daß der ein oder andere Protagonist wie bspw. die blaue Perle endlich so ein Thema öffnet, damit das negative Geschreibsel hier aufhört. 

Ich persönlich kann mit dem Thema hier, das sich rein auf die Neustädter Bucht fokussiert, sehr gut leben, denn erstens liegt mein Boot in Neustadt und zweitens fange ich in der Neustädter Bucht auch meine Fische...


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Margaux schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch schon des öfteren gedacht, denn die Neustädter Bucht geht ja wirklich "nur" entlang einer gedachten Linie von Pelzerhaken bis Sierksdorf mit Neustadt als (einziger) "Hafenstadt". Ehrlicherweise hatte ich allerdings gehofft, daß der ein oder andere Protagonist wie bspw. die blaue Perle endlich so ein Thema öffnet, damit das negative Geschreibsel hier aufhört.
> 
> Ich persönlich kann mit dem Thema hier, das sich rein auf die Neustädter Bucht fokussiert, sehr gut leben, denn erstens liegt mein Boot in Neustadt und zweitens fange ich in der Neustädter Bucht auch meine Fische...



Volker ,was is den los ?
Was hast du den mit der blauen Perle schon wieder ?


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



MAXIMA schrieb:


> Und Stefan, gehts wieder oder sitzt Dir Rügen noch in den Knochen.....???
> Meine Maxima ist jetzt aufgerüstet, hab Dir ein paar Bilder per Mail geschickt....
> 
> Übrigens sind heute die Tekota angekommen....nächste Woche Do gehts nach Norge....
> ...



Moin Markus 
Bilder hab ich bekommen , sieht gut aus .
Rügen war in Ordnung , war aber schon anstrengend .  Schlepptechnisch musste ich erstmal Pause machen .
Jetzt brauchste nicht mehr Schleppen weil überall die weiße PEST unterwegs ist . Deshalb haben wir am Wochende ne lustige Pilktour gemacht und das Boot gut voll bekommen . Waren auch gute Seelachse dabei .

Gruß


----------



## Margaux (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Team Ahnungslos schrieb:


> Waren auch gute Seelachse dabei .


 
Moin Stephan,

Petri! Ich hoffe, es waren Köhler über 40cm und keine Kinderstube mehr?! Das wären gute Nachrichten.

Deine Frage oben erläutere ich per PN oder persönlich, das wäre hier |offtopic


----------



## Phil Lee (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Anbei mal ein kleines Dorschfilmchen vonner "Lübecker Bucht"  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMgl9-lHhZI


----------



## astratrinker (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Phil Lee schrieb:


> Anbei mal ein kleines Dorschfilmchen vonner "Lübecker Bucht"
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMgl9-lHhZI



Oh man....#d


----------



## Margaux (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



astratrinker schrieb:


> Oh man....#d


 
Japp, da schließe ich mich an #d


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Margaux schrieb:


> Moin Stephan,
> 
> Petri! Ich hoffe, es waren Köhler über 40cm und keine Kinderstube mehr?! Das wären gute Nachrichten.
> 
> Deine Frage oben erläutere ich per PN oder persönlich, das wäre hier |offtopic


Moin Volker

Waren über 40 cm ,keine Sorge . Lass die sich noch mal ordentlich vollfressen ,was meist du was das im Winter und Frühjahr für Kamele werden .


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



astratrinker schrieb:


> Oh man....#d



Was wäre die Welt ohne sie .#q


----------



## Axtwerfer (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Team Ahnungslos schrieb:


> Was wäre die Welt ohne sie .#q



Jepp,  so haben wir immer Gesprächsstoff   |uhoh:


----------



## Margaux (1. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Team Ahnungslos schrieb:


> Moin Volker
> 
> Waren über 40 cm ,keine Sorge . Lass die sich noch mal ordentlich vollfressen ,was meist du was das im Winter und Frühjahr für Kamele werden .


 
Moin Stephan,

klasse #6 Wenn die größer werden und dann beim Schleppen ans Band gehen, macht das richtig Spaß und ist eine Bereicherung. Marius/ Findling hatte ja schon einen schönen Köhler erschleppt. 

Ich bin gespannt, was die Schleppsaison bringt. Derzeit ist mir am Wochenende sogar zum normalen Pilken oder Jiggen einfach zuviel Verkehr in der Bucht. Ab Spätherbst wird' s wieder entspannter


----------



## Margaux (1. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Jepp, so haben wir immer Gesprächsstoff |uhoh:


 
Lieber nicht, hierzu - genauso wie zur Entnahme von Mini-Köhlern - geht es sonst in endlose Diskussionen, die eh nur hitzig enden und kein Ergenbis bringen. 

Meine Meinung zu beidem ist jedenfalls eindeutig: |abgelehn


----------



## sebastian1987 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Leute..
Besser zu spät als nie... hier die wichtigsten Fakten

Wir (Kumpel mit unverschämt gut aussehender Brille und Ich) waren letzte Woche von Montag bis Mittwoch in Neustadt.

Montag: ca. 50 Dorsche (davon 40maßig) 2 Heringe (davon ausnahmsweise mal ganze 18 Dorsche entnommen, alle ab mind. 45cm)

Dienstag: 6 Dorsche, die sich über ihre Freiheit freuen, denn Fisch hatten wir ja schon genug... haben mit großen ködern versucht größere dorsche ans band zu bekommen, auch wenn das in der bucht meist schwer ist...dann zu starker Seegang und zu viel Strömung.. ab in den Hafen

Mittwoch: Immer noch zu ruppige See, unter 100gr ging gar nix:
1 Dorsch, sonst tote Hose...ab in den Hafen hieß es also wieder 

Wichtig: Die kleinenDorsche standen vor allem auf 13-15 m... bei 16-17m waren dann fast alle maßig...

Wie läufts bei euch?

Beste Grüße, Sebastian


----------



## Potti87 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin, hab da mal ne Frage bezüglich der Fischereiabgabe für SH.
Ich komme aus Brandenburg und muss, um an der SH Ostseeküste angeln zu können, die 10,-€ für die Fischereiabgabe bezahlen. Das letzte Mal habe ich die Abgabe direkt in Neustadt im Bürgerbüro geleistet, da ich nur für einen Tagestripp nach Neustadt fahre geht dadurch wertvolle Angelzeit verloren da das Bürgerbüro erst spät öffnet. Gibt es andere Möglichkeiten die Abgabe zu leisten, ohne das man nach SH fahren muss?


----------



## yacaré (7. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das Problem hatte ich auch. Habe bei der Fischereibehörde telefonisch die Antwort erhalten, per Post einen ausgefüllten Antrag + einen 10er in bar + einen frankierten und rückadressierten Briefumschlag zuzusenden, die würden mir den Schein dann zukommen lassen. Habe den aber dann vor Ort im Angelladen (dem am Rande der Altstadt von Neustadt! ;-)) an einem Samstag selbst geholt... Der andere Angelladen im Hafen hat diesen Service für Angler nicht nötig...
Bei Selbstabholung würde ich aber vorher telefonisch nachfragen, ob sie genügend Marken da haben - da sie das Geld selbst auslegen müssen, nehmen sie immer nur eine begrenzte Zahl auf einmal...


----------



## Potti87 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke, Kalles Angelshop meinst du. Ich frag mal nach.


----------



## yacaré (8. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja, Kalles Angelshop hat die Marken...


----------



## Schneiderfisch (8. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So Männers, was geht denn so Fangmäßig zur Zeit in der Bucht?
Wollte Sonntag mal wieder lostrollen 
Kann jemand was dazu sagen?


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (8. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin 
Viel Kraut, Quallen und weiße Pest unterwegs . 
Schleppen bringt fast gar nichts , es sei denn du hast bock alle 2 Minuten Köder zu kontrollieren.

Gruß


----------



## Schneiderfisch (8. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

das habe ich schon erwartet, zumal ich in den Foren die Fangmeldungen gecheckt habe, und nur im Tiefen ab 11m-16m Fänge zu verzeichnen sind.
Nicht gerade was man beim Schleppen brauchen kann )
Geht was beim Jiggen und/oder Gufieren?


----------



## SyncroT3 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen,

vielleicht eine doofe Frage, aber was Team Ahnungslos in seinem letzten Post schreibt:"... die weiße Pest"...was ist das genau?

War gestern in der Bucht unterwegs... ist die weiße Pest das transparente, helle Zeugs was eigentlich überall im Wasser treibt?
Sieht aus wie kleine halbtransparente Wollfäden im Wasser.
Habe das vorher so noch nicht gesehen. Vielleicht kann man mich ja mal aufklären...

War gestern aber auch nur 3 Stunden draußen, dann wars mir zu kabbelig und ich bin wieder nach Hause 
War insgesamt aber mit einem 45er Portionsdorsch erfolgreich (Gummifisch auf 9m), ein 38er durfte gehen...

Grüße
Micha mit der LILO


----------



## Schneiderfisch (12. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Segler


----------



## Stefan660 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin, war bis zum Wochenende in Dahme. Habe aber nur zwei mal Gelegeheit zum fischen gehabt. Schleppen war bei 8-10m erfolglos (Wobbler und Apex + Diver). Zwei schöne Dorsche auf 14m Tiefe als Doublette auf Pilker (50g) mit zwei Beifängern (schwarz/rot). Einer 55cm und der andere 75cm. Eine kleinen von 30cm habe ich wieder zurückgeschickt. Gefangen habe ich vor Großenbrode in der Nähe der Sagasbank.


Grüße
Stefan


----------



## micha_2 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

das sind bestimmt blaualgen


----------



## SyncroT3 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> Segler


 
...auf die Idee wäre ich nie gekommen... aber witzig


----------



## Schneiderfisch (12. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Die heissen so, weil die sich meist so benehmen. Den Vorfahrtsregeln nach haben sie auch in nahezu allen situationen vorfahrt, die sie sich oftmals auch kompromiss/rücksichtslos NEHMEN, daher sind viele Motorbootfahrer auf die Segler nicht gut zu sprechen.
Hinzu kommt ein oftmals etwas schnöseliger style sowie benehmen... 
Aber tröste dich, die Pest ist im Oktober wieder wech


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (12. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Alles gesagt . Dann braucht es ja keiner Erlärung mehr .
Außer, hoffentlich ist bald Oktober .:m

Gruß


----------



## Schneiderfisch (12. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hihihi...stimmt.
Aber tolle Boote haben viele von ihnen!


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (13. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> Hihihi...stimmt.
> Aber tolle Boote haben viele von ihnen!



Moin

aha , ein stiller Liebhaber von Segelbooten .
Dann bist du der ,der sein Floatinganzug auf einen Besenstiel spannt und heimlich mit dem Schlauchboot durch die Neustädter Bucht fährt.:vik:
Erwischt.
Gruß


----------



## Schneiderfisch (13. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Shit, sach bloß, du hast mich da mal gesehen???? 
Ja ich bin sogar ein offfizieller Verehrer toller Segelboote.
Die haben echt Style.
Allerdings finde ich Schleppangeln im Winter NOCH geiler :vik:


----------



## fschimmi71 (13. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Was ist bloß los da bietet man Mitfahrgelegenheiten wie sauerbier an, und keiner will mit.

Was soll ich dazu noch sagen.

Aber bis zum 18.08 ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit


MfG
Frank


----------



## Schneiderfisch (13. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wat? Wo Wie ?


----------



## fschimmi71 (13. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> Wat? Wo Wie ?



*18.08 wer will mit? Neustädter Bucht* 			 			 			 		  		                  		 			 			Hallo an alle,

Will am 18.08 auf die Bucht und habe noch 2 Plätze frei bei mir an Board.
Boot ist 8 m lang und hat Stehhöhe in der Kajüte, WC , Küche und ist mit Fischfinder/navi Gps gut ausgerüstet.

Geplant ist Abfahrt 7 oder 8 Uhr ab Neustadt Ancora.
genaue Zeit wird abgesprochen.

Kostenbeteiligung 25 € pro Person.

Also wer Lust hat kann sich gerne mit Tel Nr. melden.

Frank

PS: Alkohol an Board ist tabu


----------



## Schneiderfisch (13. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hi Frank,
scheinbar ein tolles Boot, 25 ist mir aber mit den Anreisekosten aus Pi vor dem Hintergrund, das ich ein eigenes Boot habe, zuviel.
Was bietest du für das Geld?

Frag doch mal im Anglerforum-SH.de nach...


----------



## fschimmi71 (13. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo,
Kann ich verstehen wenn es zu weit ist für dich aber 25 € ist vor dem Hintergrund eines Tages mit Angelspaß nicht viel Geld.

Denn schau mal was so manche Kleinboote im Verleih kosten und hier hat man bei schlechtwetter auch mal ein Dach über dem Kopf.

Wenn das nicht schon Anreiz genug ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter, denn von WC und Küche rede ich garnicht erst weiter.

Das Angebot richtet sich ja auch in erster Linie an alle die kein eigenes haben, aber mal nicht mit 30 leuten auf einen Kutter wollen.

MfG
Frank


----------



## dennist5 (13. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Also ich finde das Angebot super..Daumen hoch dafür :m


----------



## Florossos (13. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ich freue mich schon auf den trip


----------



## Fxndlxng (14. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Günstiger kann man wohl kaum auf's Wasser kommen.


----------



## MAXIMA (14. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

#q doch, mit nem Mörtelkübel vom Obi.....|supergri|supergri|supergri 4.99...


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (14. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hab ich schon mal versucht , bin aber leider zu fett für die Geschichte .


----------



## Franky D (14. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

wär icxh noch anner küste ich wär dabei aber leider bin ich schon wieder im süden fibnd ich klasse so angebote wenn man nicht alleine fahren möchte


----------



## MAXIMA (15. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Team Ahnungslos schrieb:


> Hab ich schon mal versucht , bin aber leider zu fett für die Geschichte .



Nimm halt zwei#h


----------



## fschimmi71 (15. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo leider nur noch 1 platz frei.
Wer also noch mit will...

Per Mail oder PN melden.

Mfg
Frank


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (15. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



MAXIMA schrieb:


> Nimm halt zwei#h



Ich hatte aber nur Geld für eine .:m


----------



## fschimmi71 (15. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Alle Plätze am18.8 weg


----------



## Eristo (15. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



fschimmi71 schrieb:


> Alle Plätze am18.8 weg



----------------------------------------------------------------

Ich wünsche euch "Viel Erfolg!" und Petri Heil!!!#h

...bin natürlich auch auf das Ergebnis gespannt.|bla:


Ciao
Erich


----------



## offense80 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Also das Angebot ist nun wirklich klasse, wäre gern auch mitgefahren, nur passt es zeitlich nicht. Aber ich hoffe, das du sowas hier öfter anbieten wirst, dann würde ich bestimmt noch mal darauf zurückkommen. 

:m


----------



## MAXIMA (17. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Team Ahnungslos schrieb:


> Ich hatte aber nur Geld für eine .:m



#d dann leih ich Dir noch halt meinen...|rolleyes


----------



## Axtwerfer (19. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



fschimmi71 schrieb:


> Alle Plätze am18.8 weg



Wie war es denn ???  Bin ab Fr. in der Bucht und daher neugierig was so geht. Fürs Schleppen ist wohl noch ein wenig zu früh |kopfkrat

Noch mal ne Frage : Ich wollte ( mit Frau und Hund ) von Neustadt nach Travemünde ( Seeweg)  dann in Travemünde ein wenig den Hafen erkunden, und dann wieder gemütlich zurück. Gibt es in Travemünde einen Gastliegeplatz für ein, zwei Std. ? Einen Wasser-Parkautomaten wird es ja wohl nicht geben |supergri  Hat jemand ein Tipp ?


----------



## fschimmi71 (19. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

also am 18.8 war nicht haben es nach vorne verlegt auf den 17. 8. am Nachmittag bis zum Sonnenuntergang.

Fischanzeigen ohne Ende bei 18m tiefe am Grund aber keine Bisse.
Dann Verlegung  zur Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken bei 16m das selbe Spiel aber Wittlinge ohne Ende an der Angel.

Alles in allem toller Angeltag aber zu wenig Fisch.

In Travemünde den Hafenmeister anrufen der weist einem einen Platz zu.
Wenn man nett fragt zahlt man für 2 Stunden auch nichts.
Tel 04502-75554

Mfg
Frank


----------



## Axtwerfer (19. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

O.k. Danke für den Tipp :m dann rufe ich den mal Nett an #x


----------



## fschimmi71 (19. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hier noch ein toller Link dort sind alle Häfen der Bucht MV und SH
mit Daten zum Hafen und Karten auch Telefonnummern und sonstiges.
Viel Spaß beim Stöbern

http://www.mein-ostseehafen.de/


Hoffe das hilft allen


----------



## Dimatrix (23. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri an alle Experten,
werde am Samstag den 24.08. wieder einmal mit einem Kleinboot rausfahren, welche Angelstellen, Tiefe und Köder (Farbe,Größe) empfiehlt ihr bei einem permanenten Westwind (10 Knoten)?

Hoffe euch einige gute Fotos von dem Angeltripp zeigen zu können!


----------



## woern1 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hm, frag mich gerade: Wieso Westwind?

Für die nächsten Tage ist Ostwind (ab Montag NO) vorhergesagt.....

TL

werner


----------



## Dimatrix (23. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



woern1 schrieb:


> Hm, frag mich gerade: Wieso Westwind?
> 
> Für die nächsten Tage ist Ostwind (ab Montag NO) vorhergesagt.....
> 
> ...



Sorry, du hast recht. OST Wind !!!


----------



## fschimmi71 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das wird ein schöner wellenritt bei dem wind.
Wohne in scharbeutz und hier merkt man schon das er etwas zunimmt 

Morgen soll es noch mehr werden


----------



## Dimatrix (23. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja 10 Knoten ist schon ganz wild.
Aber bei so einem permanenten Ost-Wind werden ja die ganzen Tierchen (Fischfutter) näher an das Ufer getrieben und damit folgen die Dorsche und andere Fische dem Futter, darum braucht man auch nicht so weit in die Tiefe zu fahren und in Ufernähe angeln. Stimmts?! Oder stimmt an meiner Theorie etwas nicht?


----------



## Dimatrix (26. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri Leute, war am Samstag erfolgreich angeln und hier ist der versprochene Beitrag (dem link folgen):

Link: http://www.angelsport.ru/Angelsport/Angelpraxis/ostsee-angeln-august-2013
*Bitte um Kommentare!*


----------



## Axtwerfer (26. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war So. bei bei Wind 4-5 draußen, von 7.30 -- 10.00 Uhr dann wurde es noch windiger, mit teilweise heftigen Böhen. Zuviel ! 

Bin geradezu auf 18 m. und konnte insgesamt 9 Dorsche fangen.
6 zwischen 50 und 70 cm. der Rest war mir zu klein und ging wieder rein. Köder Gummi oder Pilker, egal Hauptsache rot/braun/ schwarz.
Heringspaternoster hab ich mir gespart, war nur auf Dorsch aus. Allerdings volle Anzeige auf dem Echo, was wohl Schwarmfische
 ( Hering, Wittlinge) waren

Der Angeltreff und co. sind im Hafen geblieben ( vernünftiger weise ) !

Für so kurze Zeit Angeln war ich zufrieden .

Zu dem Bild des Fangerfolges meines Vorposters :

Meine Augen mögen sich täuschen oder es wirkt auf dem Foto nur so ( wenn ja dann sorry ) aber der Dorsch den Du da gefangen hast, scheint ja fast die gleiche Größe zu haben, wie die Heringe oder die Makrele, falls es so ist. Viel Spaß bei einer Gabel voll Filet..:g


----------



## Schneiderfisch (27. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Meine Augen mögen sich täuschen oder es wirkt auf dem Foto nur so ( wenn ja dann sorry ) aber der Dorsch den Du da gefangen hast, scheint ja fast die gleiche Größe zu haben, wie die Heringe oder die Makrele, falls es so ist. Viel Spaß bei einer Gabel voll Filet..:g



Ich habe mit Dimatrix nix zu tun, aber @Axt: Immer ruhig bleiben.
Du weisst doch nicht was mit dem armen Dorsch passiert ist ? Das solche Minis beissen, ist ja nun wirklich nichts ungewöhnliches, und er hat nicht geschrieben was er mit dem kleinen gemacht hat.
insofern immer im Zweifel für den Angeklagten!

War jemand in jüngster Vergangenheit mal wieder schleppen in der Bucht ?
Ich planen eigentlich für Samstag einen Trip und wollte mal die Erfahrungen anderer hören...Sind die trillionen riesigen Blaualgenfetzen wieder verschwunden?


----------



## Axtwerfer (27. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Na ja, umsonst liegen die mit Sicherheit nicht im Drahtsetzkescher !
Seis drum....

Die Blaualgenfetzen sind noch gegenwärtig....ich glaube schleppen wird schwierig  ( auch wenns schon kribbelt ):c


----------



## Schneiderfisch (27. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Na ja, umsonst liegen die mit Sicherheit nicht im Drahtsetzkescher !
> Seis drum....



Ey mann, das habe ich gar nicht gesehen!
Jetzt weiss ich was du meinst!
Ich dachte du redest von dem an der Angel!!!!!

@Dimatrix: Das geht ja mal GAR NICHT!
Was hatte der Dorsch denn an Länge ?
25cm ?
Möge er dir im Hals stecken bleiben #q
...haste Töne...  #c#c Und dann auch noch mit solchen Bildern prahlen und "Kommentare erwünschen"...Selber Schuld.


----------



## offense80 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Der Dorsch sieht wirklich seeehr klein aus. Oder es sind 60er Makrelen, dann wäre es wieder in Ordnung ( Ironiemodus off )
Allerdings wissen wir ja nicht, ob das Dorschli nicht vielleicht zu tief geschluckt hat, oder er ihn auf Grund einer Verletzung nicht wieder zurücksetzen konnte, da er daran eingegangen wäre.....Fragen über Fragen die nur der Fänger beantworten kann.


----------



## Waldemar (28. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

zurück muß er so oder so. ob tod oder lebend. unter 38 cm bei kontrolle.... arschkarte.|supergri


----------



## Blaupause (28. August 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So, am Dienstag war ich auch mal wieder von Neustadt aus mit zwei Kollegen auf dem Kleinboot raus. 
Wir sind gegen 08:30 Uhr bei sehr wenig Wind aus dem Hafen Richtung Pelzerhaken raus gefahren und haben es zuerst auf 10- 12 Metern mit Rapala Deep Tail Dancern in rot/ grün und geschleppten Heringsvorfächern mit silbernem Pilker am Ende probiert, sind dabei aber erfolglos geblieben.

Dann haben wir an der Sandbank hinter der Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken ein paar Driften lang mit Wattis die Platten an der Kante geärgert (5-9 Meter Tiefe). So früh am Morgen waren die Kiter und Surfer zum Glück noch nicht aktiv. So richtig viel ging da aber nicht, nur 2 Platten konnten wir überlisten (zu dritt...). Mittlerweile war es ungefähr 11 und der Wind frischte auf. 

Wir fuhren noch etwas weiter nördlich an dem großen Betonturm vorbei (was war das nochmal für ein Gebäude?) auf ca. 15 Meter Tiefe. Dort gab es ein großes Echo und wir hatte einen Heringsschwarm erwischt, von denen wir einige ins Boot geholt haben. Auch einige eher kleine Wittlinge waren dabei. Komisch aber, dass keine Räuber wie Makrelen oder Dorsche unter dem Schwarm waren? Zumindest wollten die nicht an den Pilker (alle Farben durch) oder Gummmifsch (weiß mit grün/ blau/ rot) gehen.

Dann haben wir es auf der Suche nach Dorschen (wo sind die an dem Tag nur gewesen????) nochmal weiter raus auf bis zu 20 Metern probiert. Zwischendurch mehrere Stopps gemacht aber keinen Leo ans Band bekommen. Beim Faulenzen mit Heringsvorfach und Pilker gingen dann noch einige Heringe, Wittlinge und zwei schöne Makrelen ans Band. Auf der Rückfahrt haben wir uns mit dem Nordwind Richtung Neustädter Hafen treiben lassen und dabei die letzten Wattis ungefähr vor dem Klinikum auf 13-15 Metern verangelt und dabei gegen 17 Uhr noch zwei Platte erwischt. 

Fazit: Zielfisch Dorsch leider nicht erwischt (auf der letzten Fahrt im Juni war die Kiste voll), das erste mal Heringe in der Ostsee gefangen (super lecker), top Wetter gehabt.


----------



## bensihari (4. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen!

Wie siehts denn im Moment mit Plattfischen aus???
Und was macht das Kraut???

VG Jens


----------



## JoFlash (6. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin!
Das würde mich allerdings auch brennend interessieren? Wo werden aktuell die feine. Plattfische gefangen bzw. Was sind grundsätzlich gute Bereiche? Irgendwie fange ich alles was so in der Bucht rumschwimmt. Und alles auch ganz gut. Nur mit den Platten, da will es nichts werden. Möchte es aber die nächste Tage irgendwann einmal gezielt versuchen, um hier auch mal einen Schritt weiter zu kommen. Bin daher dankbar für alles was hilft.
Danke und vG,
Chris


----------



## bensihari (6. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Chris,

fahr mal von Neustadt aus Richtung Grömitz. Ungefähr bei diesen Koordinaten 54.11366,10.937648 mal in Tiefen von 7 bis 12 m probieren... Da haben wir immer Plattfisch gefangen! Einfach über die Sandbänke driften lassen! Perfekte Driftgeschwindigkeit so ca. 1kmh, ab 1.8kmh bist du zu schnell... 

Weiß jemand, wie das im Moment mit Kraut aussieht? Was macht das Schleppen auf Dorsch in Tiefen um 10m und flacher?

VG Jens


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (6. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin
Ums Kraut musst Du dir weniger Sorgen machen ,
die Quallen sind das größere Problem.


----------



## bensihari (6. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hmpf, auch nicht viel besser... #q  Wird Zeit, dass es endlich kälter wird!!!!
Aber danke für die Info!!!!!


----------



## JoFlash (6. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Klasse, danke ür den Tipp. Mal sehen wann es losgeht. Wetter soll Ja nicht verkehrt sein die nächsten Tage.

VG,
Chris


----------



## Axtwerfer (8. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

schwieriges Angeln gestern. Von Neustadt aus raus und da wo ich vor 2 Wochen noch gut gefangen habe, war .....nix !:c

In höhe Untiefentonne reichlich Angler, alle auf Makrele /Wittlinge.
Dorsch ist wenig rausgekommen. 
Wind : 3 aus Ost, was die "weiße Pest " sehr begüßte.
Ich glaube gestern war alles draußen was ein Segel hatte, was die Angelei noch erschwerte. #q  Schleppen ging gar nicht. Segler ,Gras .....
Bin dann auch mehr mit den Kindern Boot gefahren als geangelt.
Zum schluss noch ne halbe Std. mit Gummi auf 18m gepilkt, dann Rute eingepackt, plötzlich ne gute Fischanzeige auf dem Echo. Ach egal, nochmal zusammengesteckt, runtergelassen, und rumms ! Immerhin mit 75 cm. noch nen besseren Dorsch zum Abschluss ! :vik:
Anschließend durfte ich noch eine Std. im Stau stehen, weil in Hamburg die A 7 wegen Baustelle gesperrt war.:r
Egal, schöner SONNIGER Sommer-abschluss Tag.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (8. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

und wie war das mit der Welle bei 3 aus Ost???


----------



## xlsxn 79 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moinsen,
war gestern nach langer Zeit wieder von Neustadt aus mit meinem Kumpel und einem Kleinboot aus Angeln.Das Wetter war sehr regenreich bis zum Mittag und der wind kam mit 2-3 Bft aus Ost.
Wir sind von Neustadt bis kurz vor Grömitz gefahren und haben die meiste Zeit (mit zwei Ruten) geschleppt mit Wobblern und zum testen haben wir mal einen Beifänger (Twister oder Dorsch/Mefofliege) in ca.70cm davorgeknüpft! Es war nicht einfach an diesem Tag Fische zu Fangen. Es war beim Schleppen selten Kraut am haken
und die Wobbis liefen gut die Fische wollten aber nicht so recht.
Wir hatten von 6m tiefe bis 15m Tiefe geschleppt und haben insgesamt 6 bisse verzeichnen können wobei vier davon auf Wobbler mit Beifänger gingen und zwei auf Wobbler ohne.
Am Ende hatten wir einen 60cm Dorsch und einen Horni erbeutet der rest ist leider nicht hängengeblieben.
Es war trotzdem schön mal wieder dort geangelt zu haben und ein weiterer Versuch wird bei besserem Wetter in den nächsten tagen wiederholt!
LG Olsen


----------



## Schneiderfisch (13. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ich bin morgen definitiv am Start! Wind und Wetter verheissen einen guten Meeresangeltag und so wird morgen auf jedenfall angetrollt. ich werde berichten....


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (13. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Na dann mal los , vielleicht fahren wir uns ja über'n Haufen .
:m


----------



## Schneiderfisch (14. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich fahre nen rotes Schlauchboot mit sieben ruten in Wasser 
Das Ist nicht so schwer zu übersehen


----------



## MAXIMA (14. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

...und Stephan setzt seine Wikingermütze auf...., dann ist er auch nicht zu übersehen  |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Schneiderfisch (14. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

In der Tat ist das mit den Handschuhen gegen die Feuerquallententakel gold richtig gewesen!

Die Teile sind im mittel- bzw Oberwasser gegen Downriggerseil oder Angelschnur geschwommen, dann wegen der Strömung und der Schräge am Seil bis nach unten zum Clip gewandert, dabei hat die Rute nen ordentlichen Kopfnicker gemacht ....Konnte man dann auch schön aufm Echo live mitverfolgen 
Das hat schon viel Arbeit gemacht... Kurz vor Schluß bin ich dann noch in ein Regattafeld geraten. Habe ein bisschen Gas gegeben,  damit die Brettchen nicht gegen ein Segelboot laufen.
Das hat gerade so geklappt!
...Leider  hatte ich die 20m weit hinter den Brettchen laufenden Köder vergessen....Zack! gingen 2 Rollenbremsen los und es wurde MASSIV Schnur von der Rolle gerissen :m
Da habe ich wohl den Kiel der Segelyacht vergessen 
Ist aber alles gut gegangen, war nur grad BISSKEN Hektik im Boot 
Fangmäßig war es SEHR zäh, gab eine fette Makrele mit 41cm, eine weitere kleine Makrele sowie einen ca 55´er Dorsch. Das wars. Aber das Wetter auf dem Wasser war HERRLICH!
generell kann ich das Schleppen aber auch noch nicht empfehlen. Ist wirklich noch zu früh...Wassertemp 16,5°C.


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (14. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Is garnicht so schlimm bei mir gibt es heute Quallengelee . 
Fänge waren ganz gut , hatten heute sogar 17,5 Grad in der Spitze .
Fast noch so'n weißen Pestvogel über'n Haufen gefahren , weil ich ihm dreimal ausgewichen bin und er dreimal seinen Kurs wieder in meine Richtung gewechselt hat . Kurzer anranzer meinerseits und alles wieder gut , dachte ich .

Da lauert mir der Vogel doch nicht im Hafen auf und will diskutieren .
Da war er ja bei mir an der richtigen Adresse . Ende vom Lied war ne fast Filmreife Entschuldigung seinerseits . 
Ich werde jetzt erstmal aussetzen bis es ein wenig kälter wird , hat heute schon echt genervt .
Gruß


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (14. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



MAXIMA schrieb:


> ...und Stephan setzt seine Wikingermütze auf...., dann ist er auch nicht zu übersehen  |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri



War heute ein wenig warm für die Mütze , da bekommt man ja Kopfläuse . 

Was macht deine Urlaubsplanung im Herbst , wieder Langeland  oder Lille Belt ? 

Gruß


----------



## Schneiderfisch (15. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Team Ahnungslos schrieb:


> Fast noch so'n weißen Pestvogel über'n Haufen gefahren , weil ich ihm dreimal ausgewichen bin und er dreimal seinen Kurs wieder in meine Richtung gewechselt hat . Kurzer anranzer meinerseits und alles wieder gut , dachte ich .
> 
> Da lauert mir der Vogel doch nicht im Hafen auf und will diskutieren .



das ist ja en hit...
warum hat er 3x korrigiert?
was soll der quatsch?
ist sein recht und darum legitim, oder konnte er ernsthafte gründe vorweisen??


----------



## bombe220488 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Was gabs denn als Fänge bei dir wenn ich fragen darf ?
Wollte auch bald mal los...




Team Ahnungslos schrieb:


> Is garnicht so schlimm bei mir gibt es heute Quallengelee .
> Fänge waren ganz gut , hatten heute sogar 17,5 Grad in der Spitze .
> Fast noch so'n weißen Pestvogel über'n Haufen gefahren , weil ich ihm dreimal ausgewichen bin und er dreimal seinen Kurs wieder in meine Richtung gewechselt hat . Kurzer anranzer meinerseits und alles wieder gut , dachte ich .
> 
> ...


----------



## MAXIMA (15. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Team Ahnungslos schrieb:


> War heute ein wenig warm für die Mütze , da bekommt man ja Kopfläuse .
> 
> Was macht deine Urlaubsplanung im Herbst , wieder Langeland  oder Lille Belt ?
> 
> Gruß



Nee Langeland ist vom Wind zu unbeständig. Lillebelt ist ne Option...???
Ich ruf Dich Anfang der Woche mal an.#h


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (15. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> das ist ja en hit...
> warum hat er 3x korrigiert?
> was soll der quatsch?
> ist sein recht und darum legitim, oder konnte er ernsthafte gründe vorweisen??




Gründe vorweisen konnte er nicht , er war einfach nur verwirrt .
Ich bin zuerst ausgewichen  so wie es sich gehört wenn ein Segler Kampflinie fährt . Er wär auch an mir vorbei gekommen ohne mir ein Brett abzureißen wenn er den Kurs gehalten hätte . 
Hat er aber nicht . Ändert den Kurs wieder in meine Richtung . Ich also zur anderen Seite ausgewichen , hätte auch noch gepasst . Was soll ich sagen , er wieder in meine Richtung .
Ich wieder ausgewichen und es wurde echt eng . Das äußere Brett hing schon hinterm Boot und er war vom Brett noch ca.1m weg .
Dann kurz angeranzt  und weiter .  

Ich habe heute ein Praktikum im Hafen angefangen .
Am meisten hat mich natürlich der Hafenkran interessiert , den ich schon gleich am ersten Tag prima bedienen konnte .
Ich werde jetzt jedem Segler helfen so schnell wie möglich sein Boot aus dem Wasser zubekommen , für eine saubere Ostsee .:m

Gruß


----------



## Schneiderfisch (15. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Team Ahnungslos schrieb:


> Ich habe heute ein Praktikum im Hafen angefangen .
> Am meisten hat mich natürlich der Hafenkran interessiert , den ich schon gleich am ersten Tag prima bedienen konnte .
> Ich werde jetzt jedem Segler helfen so schnell wie möglich sein Boot aus dem Wasser zubekommen , für eine saubere Ostsee .:m
> 
> Gruß





HAHHA, sehr gut 

Dann gib alles!
Ich habe den Eindruck das es Pester gibt, die sich einen Spaß draus machen Motorfahrer zu "Dominieren"...


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (15. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> Was gabs denn als Fänge bei dir wenn ich fragen darf ?
> Wollte auch bald mal los...



Ein paar massige Dorsche und ein paar Wttlinge .
Waren aber schon hart erkämpfte Fische und zwischendurch viel Kinderstube .

Gruß


----------



## blue pearl (23. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Was ist los, wo bleiben die Beiträge bei dem guten Wetter am Wochenende keiner zum Angeln raus gewesen??


----------



## SyncroT3 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Soooo toll war das Wetter nun auch wieder nicht 

Am Samstag auf einer Linie Neustadt-Niendorf unterwegs gewesen. Ausschließlich in Tiefen zwischen 16-21 Meter Fisch gesehen (und teilweise auch gefangen...)
Dorchgrößen ließen zu wünschen übrig.. (54cm war die obere Grenze, ansonsten alles um die 46cm...) 
Außerdem auch viel Kinderstube.
Wittlingsschwärme waren da, teilweise auch Heringe. Davon hab ich dann 15 mitgenommen, die hätten aber auch gerne fetter sein dürfen...

Mein Boot ist nun draußen, Saison zu ende...
Soweit...
Micha


----------



## Schneiderfisch (23. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hi, war Sonntag zwar nicht in der Neubay unterwegs, dafür habe ich vor Schönberg/Kiel ne schön dick gefressene Anfangs vierziger Mefo sowie drei stramme Hornies erschleppt. Mittags mussten wir abbrechen, da die Wellen etwa 14,85m Höhe annahmen und die Windböen brutal wurden. Waren mit ner 580´er Pilothouse unterwegs und mussten schon ordentlich gegensteuern 
Aber die Mefo wars wert! :m


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (23. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



SyncroT3 schrieb:


> Mein Boot ist nun draußen, Saison zu ende...
> Soweit...
> Micha





Was denn da los ?
Die Saison fängt doch erst an .

Gruß


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (23. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



blue pearl schrieb:


> Was ist los, wo bleiben die Beiträge bei dem guten Wetter am Wochenende keiner zum Angeln raus gewesen??




Und selber nichts zu berichten .


----------



## blue pearl (24. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Natürlich, 20  Dorsche zwischen 50-65cm aber ebensoviele wieder schwimmen lassen.Für die erste herbstangeltour doch recht gut.


----------



## Margaux (24. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Team Ahnungslos schrieb:


> Was denn da los ?
> Die Saison fängt doch erst an.


 
Japp, finde ich auch. Das "Winterhalbjahr" ist in meinen Augen die interessantere Zeit, gerade wegen der Meerforellen. 

Ich hatte mein Boot das ganze Jahr - also Winter-und Sommersaison - in der Ancora liegen, ich werde aber die Sommersaison nächstes Jahr wohl auslassen und mein Boot rausnehmen. Es ist einfach zu viel los auf dem Wasser, die "weiße Pest" |uhoh: etc. (Leider bekommt es die Ancora seit Wochen nicht hin, mir ein Angebot nur für die Zeit 01.10.- 31.05. zu machen #d).


----------



## Schneiderfisch (24. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Geh rüber zu Kunya!
Billiger und freundlicher!
Glaub mir...


----------



## Margaux (24. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> Geh rüber zu Kunya!
> Billiger und freundlicher!



Als ich letztes Jahr dort war, gab' es keine freien Liegeplätze.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (24. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Watt???Keine freien winterliegeplätze???
Das glaube ich den ganzen Tach nicht 
Wer regelmäßig wie ich, dort slippt, sieht das da eig immer nen Plätzchen ist...Frag halt jetzt schon an...


----------



## Margaux (25. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Immer die Beiträge etwas genauer lesen . 

Einen Winterliegeplatz habe ich, das ist kein Problem. Es geht mir um den SOMMERliegeplatz, den Kunya LETZTES Jahr nicht hatte und den es die Ancora für NÄCHSTES Jahr nicht schafft, mir auf die Monate April und Mai zu verkürzen und mir dann ab 01.10.2014 ein Angebot bis zum 31.05. des Folgejahres zu machen.


----------



## SyncroT3 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Volker hat recht...
Egal, es ist insgesamt eine unbefriedigende Situation, die ich als Bootsbesitzer auch kenne.
Sommerliegeplätze in der Kunya sind rar/ nicht vorhanden...
Winterliegeplätze sollte in der Kunya wie sowieso in der Ancora kein Problem sein.

Das unflexible hin und her in der Ancora verwundert mich wirklich, es sollte doch nun überhaupt kein Problem sein, aber ... ich habe auch meine Erfahrungen gemacht, leider.

Im Sommer nehme ich aber gerne dort mal für ein paar Tage einen Liegeplatz, da meine Kleine sonst in der Halle steht, da ich einfach zu selten an die See komme...

Was ich suche ist ein erschwingliches Winterlage (Halle!), in der ich meine Kleine unterstellen kann und bei Bedarf auch mal im Dezember oder Februar rausholen kann und per Slippe dann die See auch erreiche (so ein Platz könnte in Neustadt oder auch Travemünde sein...)
Wenn also jemand was hört oder kennt...
Melden 

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (25. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



SyncroT3 schrieb:


> Volker hat recht...
> Egal, es ist insgesamt eine unbefriedigende Situation, die ich als Bootsbesitzer auch kenne.
> Sommerliegeplätze in der Kunya sind rar/ nicht vorhanden...
> Winterliegeplätze sollte in der Kunya wie sowieso in der Ancora kein Problem sein.




Da mir die Slipanlage in Grömitz  eigentlich schon fast gehört (Slipgebühren im Sommer ),habe ich auch mal in der Kunya Werft geslippt .
Was mich einwenig erschrocken hat , ist  das in der Slippe auch Festliegeplätze sind .


Gruß


----------



## Schneiderfisch (25. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Watt???
Festliegeplätze werden in der Slippe vergeben???
Das ist ja was ganz neues....Was ganz mieses vorallem


----------



## Margaux (26. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



SyncroT3 schrieb:


> Das unflexible hin und her in der Ancora verwundert mich wirklich, es sollte doch nun überhaupt kein Problem sein, aber ... ich habe auch meine Erfahrungen gemacht, leider.


 
Nach außen hin macht das Unternehmen einen auf professionell, aber ich erlebe dort sehr schlechten Service. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, daß ich mit meinem 5m-Kleinboot einfach ein zu kleiner Fisch bin, um Nachfragen, die ich persönlich, per Telefon und per Mail stelle, zu beantworten. Wahrscheinlich wäre das bei einem "teuren Yachtbesitzer" anders. Trotzdem bin ich KUNDE dort - und kein Bittsteller - und könnte wenigstens eine Antwort auf meine Anfrage bekommen. Den Sommerplatz zumindest werde ich erstmal kündigen, vielleicht entschließt sich ja dann einer, mir doch endlich ein aktualisiertes Angebot zu machen. Mal sehen...


----------



## SyncroT3 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Da wir gerade beim Thema sind...
Ich bin seit 3 Jahren bei der Kunya, Sommerplatz IN der Halle, slippen wenns raus gehen soll und bei mehreren Tagen dann halt einen Liegeplatz im Nassen Nebenan in der Ancora (das hat immer problemlos geklappt...)

Slippen ist bei der Kunya inklusive im Stellplatz, das ist fair, die Kunya will ja für rein und Raus extrakohle haben ;-((.

Im Winter ist es leider laut Aussage von Hr. Schmid (Besitzer Kunya) nicht möglich, sein Boot raus und rein zu fahren, da er die Halle vollstellt und dann das Boot unter Umständen nicht zu erreichen ist... deshalb ist das für mich keine Möglichkeit (schade eigentlich...)

Die Stellplätze in der Slipanlage sind allerdings echt so eine Sache, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob es tatsächlich "Liegeplätze" sind oder halt nur Parker (die sich einen dämlichen Platz gesucht haben...). Wie dem auch sei, immer eine vortreffliche Sache zum Lästern und Schimpfen , da haben sich schon Dramen abgespielt )

Im Sommer brauche ich nichts Anderes... ein erreichbares Winterlager wäre noch top ...
Micha


----------



## sebastian1987 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Jungs,

mich würde interessieren wie ihr derzeit fangt.

Ich war vom 19.-23.09. in Neustadt, wo mein Boot in der Ancora liegt. Ich habe in 3 Jahren Neustädter Bucht noch nie so schlecht gefangen wie dieses Mal. Eigentlich immer nur 0-3 vernünftige Dorsche/Tag und auch die Meerforellen wollten nicht ans Band. Ich habe in den 5 Tagen alles ausprobiert, und auch alle Ecken der Bucht abgefischt zwischen 5-21m, mit jeglichen Techniken.. Eigentlich habe ich meine Hotspots und fange vermutlich auch überdurchschnittlich gut. Noch vor 3 Wochen konnte man sich in der Bucht dumm und dämlich fangen, wenn man die richtigen Stellen kennt. Diesmal blieb ich allerdings ratlos... Ich schnacke auch ganz gerne mal mit anderen Anglern auf dem Wasser. Außer ein Boot mit 5 Dorschen an einem Tag sind aber scheinbar alle leer ausgegangen oder hatten mal einen mini "Zufallsdorsch"

Würde gern nächste Woche nochmal ans Wasser...

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen zur Zeit?

Beste Grüße, Sebastian


----------



## djoerni (27. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Meine Erfahrung mit der Ancora sind ähnlich. Meine Eltern hatten über zehn Jahre ihr Segelboot in der Ancora liegen. 
Ab 10 Meter Länge überschlagen sie sich vor Freundlichkeit. Als mein Bruder und ich unser kleines 4,10 Meter Böötchen dort hinstellen wollten, und um einen Liegeplatz baten, wurden wir nichtmal wahrgenommen. Erst als mein Bruder darauf hinwies, dass er seinen Segler auch noch in der Ancora liegen hat, wurden sie etwas beweglicher, wenn auch sauteuer. Auf Extrawünsche bezüglich der Liegezeit wurde hier nichtmal ansatzweise eingegeangen.
Haben das Boot jetzt zu nem günstigen Kurs über den Sommer in der Kunya in der Halle stehen inkl. Slipflatrate. 
Bleibt nur nach wie vor die Suche nach einer geeigneten Halle in Ostseenähe für die Wintersaison, wo man schnell an sein Boot kommt, ohne 20 Yachten vorher bewegen zu müssen. 
Bei Grömitz gab es mal eine Halle. Ist aber 10 Kilometer Fahrtweg bis zum Wasser, und auch nicht abschließbar oder gesichert.



Margaux schrieb:


> Nach außen hin macht das Unternehmen einen auf professionell, aber ich erlebe dort sehr schlechten Service. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, daß ich mit meinem 5m-Kleinboot einfach ein zu kleiner Fisch bin, um Nachfragen, die ich persönlich, per Telefon und per Mail stelle, zu beantworten. Wahrscheinlich wäre das bei einem "teuren Yachtbesitzer" anders. Trotzdem bin ich KUNDE dort - und kein Bittsteller - und könnte wenigstens eine Antwort auf meine Anfrage bekommen. Den Sommerplatz zumindest werde ich erstmal kündigen, vielleicht entschließt sich ja dann einer, mir doch endlich ein aktualisiertes Angebot zu machen. Mal sehen...


----------



## Margaux (27. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Djoerni,
genau das sind meine Erfahrungen mit der Ancora. Deshalb werden die mich auch wieder los, scheint die ja eh nicht zu interessieren.



djoerni schrieb:


> Haben das Boot jetzt zu nem günstigen Kurs über den Sommer in der Kunya in der Halle stehen inkl. Slipflatrate.


 
Das wäre auch für mich eine sehr gute Option.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin! Ich möchte mit meiner Frau morgen von Neustadt aus raus, sie möchte das auch mal sehen :kUm nun nicht* nur* Boot zu fahren , was ja schon Erholung genug ist, sondern evtl.ein paar Fische zu fangen, bräuchte ich noch nen paar aktuelle Tips.Ich möchte gerne Heringe, falls die da sind, und mit Wattie auf Plattie.Lohnt es sich dafür Richtung Untiefentonne?Auf dem Weg dahin werde ich den einen oder anderen Wobbler schleppen....Füe aktuelle Tipps wäre ich wie gesagt dankbar, werde dann auch berichten wie es war.Ist sonst noch jemand Montag unterwegs?#h#h


----------



## SyncroT3 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Also wie ich schon beschrieben hatte,... einige Heringsschwärme habe ich im Echolot gahabt und auch per Vorfach erfolgreich befischt, allerdings sind es nicht gerade die fettesten Fische, aber angebraten und eingelegt haben sie trotzdem sehr gut geschmeckt 
Ich würde einfach das Echolot im Auge behalten und dann rein mit dem Heringsvorfach... wenns ein Wittlingschwarm ist hast du dann Pech...
Untiefentonne sollte ok sein, wenn nicht direkt dort, fahre einfach ein wenig weiter ins Tiefe (18-21m)... sort sollte was sein...

Na dann ..
Micha


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

abgeblasen, zuviel Wind aus Ost


----------



## sebastian1987 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Weiß jmd was in Sachen Dorsch?????
Vermutlich wird es Donnerstag und Freitag aber eh zu windig  #d


----------



## RoGli (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



sebastian1987 schrieb:


> Weiß jmd was in Sachen Dorsch?????
> Vermutlich wird es Donnerstag und Freitag aber eh zu windig  #d




Moin Sebastian,

Donnertag Wind 4Bft in Böhen 5, abends bis 7!!
Freitag Wind 4/5Bft in Böhen bis 8!!

Wahrscheinlich wirst Du weder ruhiges Angeln noch ne ruhige Nacht haben... Komste doch mit auf die Yacht ;-)


----------



## diesel21 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ist ja aber ablandiger wind laut windfinder werde es morgen versuchen, oder sollte ich das lieber doch lassen??? Hat irgend jemand noch einen guten tipp für mich ?
p.s. Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten.


----------



## Slider17 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Donnerstag und Freitag wird der Wind aus Süd bis Südost angesagt mit kräftigen Böen.
Samstag und Sonntag wieder schwachwindiger aus westlichen Richtungen.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle erst ab Samstag fahren.


----------



## sebastian1987 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

..genau so mache ich es jetzt auch... bin heute brav daheim geblieben.. freitag abend fahre ich dann an die küste und habe hoffentlich sa und so etwas ruhigere see... morgen und freitag wird es garantiert zu ruppig oder die strömung ist zumindest fast nicht zu beangeln...

Roland- sieh lieber zu, dass du am sonntag morgen am steg stehst... der kahn ist toll, aber diesmal soll die 80er marke endlich mal geknackt werden  ...

trotzdem danke für das nette angebot  .. ich ruf dich an falls ich die dorsche nicht finde und du mir den weg zu den mefos weisen musst... #6


----------



## guttata (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ich wollte am WE auch noch mal raus, auf Dorsch. War bei mir dieses Jahr eher schlecht. Habt Ihr eine Idee Schleppen oder mit dem Pilker???

Gruß Rolf


----------



## sebastian1987 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

schreibe gerade aus Venedig, deshalb kurz und knapp..  fisch ist da, will aber erstmal gefunden werden. Nachdem ich am Samstag in der südlichen bucht erstmal fischlos blieb (alles versucht in 3--21m) habe ich dann am späten nachmittag die fische gefunden und auch 10 stk über 45cm mitnehmen können.. sonntag war es dann noch besser, allerdings an anderer stelle.. die fische scheinen reichlich in bewegung zu sein.. was die kleinboote betrifft: auch wenn im tiefen vereinzelt noch fische stehen, bin ich mir sicher, dass die meisten boote zu tief fischen... und mit fetten pilkern im flachwasser braucht man es dann auch nicht versuchen... sensibles angeln war an gesagt und zwar dort, wo die futterfische waren... leider war es das jetzt erstmal mit der saison für mich, obwohl es ja gerade erst so richtig spannend wird... :c


----------



## Andraster (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo zusammen, 

Wir wollen am Sa. wieder vor Neustadt raus auf Dorsch.
Kann uns jemand einen Tipp geben wo man zur Zeit die Kameraden finden kann?


----------



## Gotti1982 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wie sieht das Dorschangeln Mitte November in der Bucht aus? Kann mir jemand Erfahrungswerte geben?


----------



## Schneiderfisch (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das hängt immer davon ab, wie die Trawler durch die Bucht gezogen sind  Das kann dir keiner sagen


----------



## todes.timo (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich wollte samstag mit boot los, kann mir einer sagen was zur zeit geht???


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



todes.timo schrieb:


> Ich wollte samstag mit boot los, kann mir einer sagen was zur zeit geht???



Wind geht . 

Gruß


----------



## Margaux (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Team Ahnungslos schrieb:


> Wind geht .
> 
> Gruß


 
Japp, aktuelle Voraussage für Samstag WS 4 in Böen 6, Sonntag in Böen 7.


----------



## todes.timo (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War samstag ganz gut, dorsche stehen bei 10m +- 2m, schollen bei 6-8m.
Schleppen, gummi, naturköder = funktioniert alles.
Auch die grösse war ok ( 52cm - 69cm bei dorsch ) und die schollen um die 30cm.

Alles in allem toller tag


----------



## Ableger (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

bei dem Wind ???


----------



## todes.timo (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War ne ca. 50cm welle, später bis zu ein meter aber da waren wir eh schon auf dem heimweg


----------



## Margaux (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Ableger schrieb:


> bei dem Wind ???


 
Allerdings. Ich hatte Besuch aus dem Pott und weil die 1.000 km für das Wochenende abgespult hatten, wollten wir es wenigstens kurz versuchen. Am Vormittag ging es soeben noch und wir konnten bei ein paar Driften Dorsche, Wittlinge und diese ominösen Klein-Köhler ergattern. Gegen Mittag habe ich dann aber bestimmt, wieder in die Marina zu fahren und das war keine Stunde zu früh. Ab ca. 14.00 Uhr war meines Erachtens ein entspanntes Angeln und vernünftiges Fahren mit dem Kleinboot nicht mehr möglich. Gewundert hat mich, daß ich trotzdem die ein oder andere 5-PS-Nuckelpinne auf dem Wasser gesehen habe...


----------



## Ableger (2. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

heute soll ja ab Nachmittag bis Abend wenig Wind sei. Habt Erfahrungen im Nachtangen in der Neustädter / Lübecker Bucht?


----------



## MAXIMA (2. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Ableger schrieb:


> heute soll ja ab Nachmittag bis Abend wenig Wind sei. Habt Erfahrungen im Nachtangen in der Neustädter / Lübecker Bucht?



#hAnkerlicht nicht vergessen|wavey:


----------



## blue pearl (3. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir waren gestern unterwegs und mußten zum Slippen nach Neustadt  ausweichen weil die Slippe in Grömitz ja bekanntlich geschlossen wurde.  Statt irgendwelche unbekannten Gebiete mit der Spinnrute zu bearbeiten  haben wir uns aufs schleppen in richtung Pelzerhaken und weiter Grömitz  und zurück verlegt. Das hatte sich dann auch gelohnt, am Ende waren es  23 Dorsche wobei der größte 76 cm Maß. Etliche Nemos schwimmen wieder, die holen wir uns dann die nächsten Jahre. Wenn das weiterhin so gut klappt fahren wir auch von April bis Oktober in Neustadt rein, ist eh billiger dort das Slippen.


----------



## mathei (3. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

hier wird um Unterstützung gebeten. danke an alle im vor raus
Mec.-Pom. will Schleppangeln einschränken !


----------



## King_Fisher (3. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Was heißt, die Slippe in Grömitz ist geschlossen? Ist da jetzt ne Kette vor?


----------



## blue pearl (3. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dann lies mal die Beiträge zum Thema Grömitz Yachthafen!


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (3. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Heute war sie noch auf .


----------



## mathei (3. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Team Ahnungslos schrieb:


> Heute war sie noch auf .


 
ab 8.11 ist sie zu


----------



## bensihari (4. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen,

kurzer Bericht zu Samstag:
Platten waren das Ziel! Leider wegen einiger Probleme erst um 11.30 Uhr auf dem Wasser gewesen! Bei 7-9m aber die Fische schnell gefunden! Dann eine Doublette nach der anderen und bis ca. 16 Uhr 50 Stück bis Ende 40cm. Toller Tag mit viel Fisch!!!!!

Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## Gotti1982 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Kameraden ! 

Sind für den 16.11 auf ein Boot eingeschrieben in der Neustädter Bucht. Wie sind momentan die Fangergebnisse für den Dorsch?
Kann mir jemand evtl . mit guten Tipps weiterhelfen, die Dorsche dort zu finden?
Hering soll momentan auch laufen in der Bucht...Dazu evtl. ein paar Tipps?

Ich hoffe, das die See uns rauslässt, die letzte Woche soll ja doch recht schlecht gewesen sein mit rausfahren...

Über einen regen aktuellen Austausch freue ich mich !

Gruss Gotti


----------



## bensihari (7. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Letztes Wochenende hatten wir beim Wurmangeln einen zum Mitnehmen und zwei Nemos... Im Hafen haben wir drei andere Boot getroffen, die es gezielt auf Dorsch probiert haben... Die ersten hatten EINEN, die anderen beiden jeweils ne Handvoll... Alles andere als berauschend!


----------



## kai-aal (7. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ich wollte morgen mit dem Boot raus soll ja nicht ganz so windig werden, obwohl man ja überall andere Vorhersagen findet. Wetteronline vorhin 2-3 Bft. keine Böen jetzt 3 Bft. und Böen bis 5. Windfinder jetzt 10 Knoten und Seewetterbeicht 5 Bft. Habe dann noch einmal auf dem dänischen Wetterdienst DMI nachgesehen und da scheint es doch zumindest im Küstenbereich ruhiger zu werden. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (7. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Immer andere Fragen macht richtig Sinn . Mal für sich alleine entscheiden wäre auch ne Lösung .  
Einfach ausprobieren .
Gruß


----------



## Allrounder0872 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moinsen,

Wir habens heute vom Boot versucht Naturköder und schleppen am ende warens 4 Dorsche zum mitnehmen und eine Platte. Dienstag gehts weiter...|supergri


----------



## hechtpro123 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Und wie läuft es so mit den Lachsen??


----------



## Axtwerfer (8. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



hechtpro123 schrieb:


> Und wie läuft es so mit den Lachsen??




|muahah:  meint er jetzt die mini ( See-Lachse)  oder die echten ?|rolleyes


----------



## marcus7 (8. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Natürlich die atlantischen!
Musst aber mit Spirelli oder Tremarillio machen, sonst wird das nix .

lg


----------



## Ableger (9. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war gestern früh mit Boot in der Bucht vor Neustadt unterwegs. 

3 Stunden schleppen ohne Erfolg...

3 Stunden auf Platte 10 Stck. Danke Bensihari


----------



## MAXIMA (10. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



hechtpro123 schrieb:


> Und wie läuft es so mit den Lachsen??



#h bei Lidl und Aldi laufen die gut.....in der Ostsee Schonzeit!!!#h
Wer lesen könnte wäre klar im Vorteil#c


----------



## HD4ever (11. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

schleppen irgendwie recht mau die tage .... 
Wasser noch zu warm, zu viele Netze auf der einen, zu viel Kraut auf der anderen Seite und zu viele Feuerquallen überall #q


----------



## Gotti1982 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin,

wie ist die momentane Wetterlage an der See? Ist momentan an rausfahren zu denken?

Und sind evtl. Fangberichte von jemanden aktuell möglich? Dorsch, Platten, Hering?

Gruß und Petri Heil 

Gotti


----------



## todes.timo (14. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Samstag bin ich da. Ich denke dorsch geht immer, musst ihn bloss finden


----------



## Gotti1982 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir sind Samstag auch da, wenn das Wetter und Kalles Angelshop uns rauslässt ;-) kennst du nen paar gute Ecken bzw. kennst du son paar Spots?

Wenn nix dagegen spricht, würd ich mich in Schlepptau dann hängen ;-)


----------



## Ableger (14. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ich fahr morgen früh zeitig raus und hab den ganzen Tag Zeit. Ich werde berichten. Samstag vielleicht auch


----------



## Axtwerfer (14. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bin auch Sa. am Start. Dann wird es ja richtig voll an der Slippe.
Ist die eigendlich schon dauerhaft geöffnet, oder hängt noch die Kette ?


----------



## Gotti1982 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Ableger,

wäre nett, wenn du vor morgen heute noch deinen Erfahrungsbericht reinsetzt ...

Gruss und Danke Gotti


----------



## florenz (15. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Samstag ist ziemlich viel wind (3-4), sontag ist weniger wind aber wie ich kalle kenne ist er geldgeil und laesst trzd alle leihbootfahr raus, spas macht das dann nicht wirklich. Ich fahre am sonntag aber dann auch nicht in neustadt, weil da meist nicht so gut ist. Luebecker bucht ist besser und im moment gibs uebrigens viele koehler durch den sturm. Lg und trzd viel spass am samstag


----------



## King_Fisher (15. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ Florenz: ich wollte Sonntag auch mal rausfahren... Bin aber noch am überlegen wohin, war sonst auch immer Ecke Neustadt draußen mit zunehmend schlechteren Ergebnissen... Welche Ecke/Slippe kannt Du sonst empfehlen???


----------



## Gotti1982 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ florenz : Besten Dank für die Info... Ich hoffe einfach mal, das der ein oder andere Dorsch viell. doch morgen zu überlisten ist...
Allerdings fahren wir dieses Jahr erst das zweite Mal mit dem Boot hinaus und sind demnach noch relativ Frischlinge in der Neustädter Bucht...

Hoffen wir mal das Beste, Bericht folgt !

Gruß Gotti


----------



## florenz (15. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

In neustaeder bucht am besten nah rechts dann auf hoehe der hansaparktuerme mal gucken, tiee am besten beim verleih fragen wo die die letzten tage gefangen haben. Ih war das letzte mal vor ca 3 wochen in der luebecker bucht, haben auf 18 meter sowie auf 7-8 meter fisch gefunden, denke mal so 8 meter kannst da mal suchen. Zur slipe in luebeck die ist an der priwallfaehre (kostenfrei und gut benutzbar) parken auf dem grossen parkplatz (ca250meter entfernt) petri und vlt sieht man sich ja dann sontag


----------



## Fxndlxng (15. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Morgen ist in Neustadt Trollingtreffen vom BAC. 
An den Slippen der Umgebung könnte es also voller werden als normal...

Grüße!


----------



## schleppangler (15. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@all
da das BAC treffen in der Ancora Marina angepfiffen wird, ist diese Slippe und die Kunya Slippe voll!
Alle anderen Slippen sind für uns uninterressant was das Treffen betrifft!
@florenz
Kalle als Geldgeil zu bezeichnen finde ich gelinde gesangt unschön! 
Da der Wind Morgen aus WSW kommt ist nur bei der Ausfahrt mit etwas Welle zu rechnen, aber vor Sierksdorf und Pelzerhaken wirste Ententeich haben! Da in der LB alle Winde aus West ,meistens bis 6BFT, kein Problem sind ,kann man auch immer mit Kleinbooten bei diesen Winden rausfahren. Bei östlichen oder auch nördlichen Winden ist das schon was ganz anderes da ist meist bei 3-4 für kleine Boote schluß.


Mfg Kay


----------



## Axtwerfer (15. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

_aber vor Sierksdorf und Pelzerhaken wirste Ententeich haben! Da in der  LB alle Winde aus West ,meistens bis 6BFT, kein Problem sind ,kann man  auch immer mit Kleinbooten bei diesen Winden rausfahren. Bei östlichen  oder auch nördlichen Winden ist das schon was ganz anderes._

Also "Ententeich" wird es wohl morgen  nirgens geben !
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass ne 6 für ein Kleinboot "kein Problem" sein soll ! Bei einer 6 Bft. sollte jedes offene Kleinboot lieber im Hafen bleiben. Falls dann doch jemand auf "Rückenwind " hofft, kann er am besten gleich vom Ufer aus Angeln, ist jedenfalls sicherer.


----------



## schleppangler (15. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nichts für ungut aber ein offenes Boot ist ja deshalb nicht gleich eine Nußschale die sich nicht aus dem Hafen trauen sollte!

Wenn der Wind wirklich aus WSW kommt wird unter Land ,in Pelzerhaken bis hinter Grömitz und Sierksdorf inkl. der Bäder bis Niendorf, Ententeich sein, das zeigt einfach die 12jährige Bootsfahrerfahrung in der Lübecker Bucht.


Mfg Kay


----------



## Eristo (15. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> _aber vor Sierksdorf und Pelzerhaken wirste Ententeich haben! Da in der  LB alle Winde aus West ,meistens bis 6BFT, kein Problem sind ,kann man  auch immer mit Kleinbooten bei diesen Winden rausfahren. Bei östlichen  oder auch nördlichen Winden ist das schon was ganz anderes._
> 
> Also "Ententeich" wird es wohl morgen  nirgens geben !
> Ich glaube auch nicht, dass ne 6 für ein Kleinboot "kein Problem" sein soll ! Bei einer 6 Bft. sollte jedes offene Kleinboot lieber im Hafen bleiben. Falls dann doch jemand auf "Rückenwind " hofft, kann er am besten gleich vom Ufer aus Angeln, ist jedenfalls sicherer.



---------------------------------------

Gerade Neustadt bietet bei den angekündigten WSW - Winden 
durchaus akzeptable Voraussetzungen für Boote, die die Karegorie "C"- küstennahe Gewässer (bis Windstärke 6 und bis  2m Wellenhöhe) erfüllen. 

 Zumindest der Bereich, in dem sich sogar Bellyboat-Angler wohlfühlen, ist aus meiner Sicht absolut sicher.#:


Andere Boote werden meines Wissens auch nirgends an der Ostsee vermietet!|kopfkrat

Entscheidend ist natürlich eine gute Windvorhersage, z.B.: 


http://www.dmi.dk/hav/udsigter/

Dann links oben auf "Havprognoser" klicken und einfach mal die Punkte vor "Vind" und "Vindretning" anklicken und danach den Pfeil. 

Ich habe bisher noch nie gravierende oder sogar gefährliche  Abweichungen festgestellt#h


Ciao
Erich


----------



## Ableger (16. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hier der versprochene Bericht von gestern:

Ausfahrt Morgens 7.00 Uhr ab Travemünde. Die ersten beiden Stunden habe ich  (bei fast keinem Wind) vor Neustadt Platten geangelt. AB ca 10.00 Uhr  Wind um die 3 , so dass fast zuviel Drift. Insgesamt 5 Platten gefangen. 

Anschließend (wie viele andere auch) Schleppen von Neustadt bis an Dahme vorbei . (DAS DAUERT !!!) Ergebnis: 11 schöne Dorsche, die ich mitnehmen konnte und wollte. Fst alle Fische auf 8 Meter.

Die Hoffnung auf eine MEFO leider vergebens. In der Dämmerung zurück. Ein schöner Tag!!!


----------



## florenz (16. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wie auch immer, sollte nicht boese gemeint sein, aber ich bin schon paar mal sowohl bei kalle als auch bei martin rausgefahren und 2 mal davon war schon gut gefaehrlich. Lg flo


----------



## todes.timo (16. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Heute war schon gut wellig, dorsche stehen bei 10 - 12m


----------



## Axtwerfer (18. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So.  4 Platte , ein Wittling , 7 Dorsche darunter zwei an die 70
hatten erst gepilkt ( dabei die größeren erwischt ) dann auf Platte ( war nicht so doll), dann geschleppt 9-12 m, leider zu spät sonst hätt man auch mehr gehabt, trotzdem schöner Tag mit lustiger Crew.


----------



## mrgrinton (20. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo, ich hoffe ich bin hier nicht so ganz falsch. Kann mir jemand ne Unterkunft  für 2 Personen in Neustadt empfehlen?
Gruß aus Braunschweig
Andreas


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hotel Wallburg. Direkt am Hafen, Zimmer gut, Essen gut, Preis-Leistung gut.


----------



## diesel21 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Schluck teuer


----------



## diesel21 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Auf Fehmarn kriegst du ein Zimmer 30 qm für 40 Euro nebensaison für bis zu 3 Personen natürlich Selbstversorger für Angler optimal.


----------



## mrgrinton (21. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke Findling, find ich allerdings auch ein bisser´l zünftig. Dacht auch zwischen 40-60€ für 2 Personen. Und nach Möglichkeit Anglerfreundlich und ohne Luxus.


----------



## peiner freak (21. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moin den komm nach lensterstrand bzw schau hier mal nach bungalos schöne gegend ruig und fisch direkt vorm hafen gretz vom peiner
PS blau gelbe löwen wobbler gehn immom ab


----------



## Fxndlxng (21. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ok, ist nicht billig aber danach wurde ja auch nicht gefragt. Wer mit weiblichem Anhang anreist und mehr als eine reine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit sucht und dazu noch direkt im Hafen wohnen möchte, der ist dort  jedenfalls gut aufgehoben. 

Anglerfreundliche-Selbstversorger-Unterkünfte in Neustadt kenne ich nicht. Aber eine Anfrage bei Kalle bzw. Martin könnte helfen.


----------



## Blaupause (21. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



peiner freak schrieb:


> moin den komm nach lensterstrand bzw schau hier mal nach bungalos schöne gegend ruig und fisch direkt vorm hafen gretz vom peiner
> PS blau gelbe löwen wobbler gehn immom ab


 

Was sind denn "blau gelbe löwen wobbler" bzw. von welchem Hersteller sind die? Wie laufen denn im Moment die Deep Tail Dancer? Da sind neongrün-weiß oder dunkelgrün-rot meine Standardfarben auf Dorsch, wenn ich mal endlich wieder aufs Wasser komme....


----------



## diesel21 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

z.b.Rapala Deep Tail Dancer TDD11 11cm - RDT Red Tiger - Dorschkiller


----------



## peiner freak (21. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

das sind deep tail dancer halt in braunschweiger farben gelb und blau


----------



## mrgrinton (21. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin PeineR freak (Ost) , Yep coole Wobbler, blau gelb ist im kommen, schlagen hoffentlich am WE die andersfarbigen.
Adressen sind immer gern gesehen, Möglichkeiten zu Slippen ?
Gruß Andreas


----------



## peiner freak (21. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Jupp Grömitz jachthafen


----------



## Blaupause (22. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



peiner freak schrieb:


> das sind deep tail dancer halt in braunschweiger farben gelb und blau


 

Sauber, werde ich auch mal antesten.


----------



## Slider17 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moinsen euch,
@peiner, wie ich oft lese, biste auf der 10m linie unterwegs, mich würde nun mal interessieren, ob du die ddt 9 oder ddt 11 verwendest?
danke vorweg und weiterhin gute fische...


----------



## trollingfreak (22. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin.  Werde wohl auch morgen auf der Ecke angreifen, entweder schleppenderweise oder Jiggen. Mal gucken.  Wer ist noch auf dem  Wasser?   Gruß und Petri alle!


----------



## peiner freak (22. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@slider versuche immer an der 10m linie zu fahren meist ist es aber nen bissel weniger habe die neuner....


----------



## Buxte (22. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich habe auch immer gute Erfahrung mit den dtd gemacht, wenn ich 10+ fahre nehme ich die 11er und wenn ich 10- fahre die 9er, da wäre der X-Rap 14cm deep noch die alternative, muss man halt immer probieren.

Hat schon wer Erfahrung mit den DAM Effzett Sprinter gemacht ?
Sehen zumindest baugleich den dtd ähnlich ?


----------



## ChrisHH (22. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Buxte schrieb:


> Hat schon wer Erfahrung mit den DAM Effzett Sprinter gemacht ?
> Sehen zumindest baugleich den dtd ähnlich ?



Habe einen ganzen Schwung gekauft und werde die demnächst mal wässern. Kann dann ja berichten...

@Peiner Björn
Bist du noch länger in Grömitz? Wollte vielleicht Montag von der Rolandwerft starten, wenn ich denn eine Antwort auf meine Mail kriege... Könnte man sich ja vielleicht treffen ;-)


----------



## blue pearl (22. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wollen Sonntag auch mal wieder durchstarten, sollen ja etwas schnelle luft bekommen meist aus westlichen und nördlichen Richtungen dann haben wir Küstennah noch keine nennenswerte Welle und können hoffentlich ein paar Dorsche auf die Schuppen legen


----------



## Slider17 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

danke für die Info @ peiner & buxte,
ich selber verwende auch nur die neuner, bin meist aber von scharbeutz über timmendorf,niendorf zum riff unterwegs.
Durfte dort auf ddt schon schon dorsch und den einen oder anderen silberbarren zuppeln,
will nun auch endlich wieder los zum schleppen...
wünsch euch allen ein petri


----------



## peiner freak (23. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ chris bin nur noch bis morgen abend da die hafenmeister sind erst ab montag wieder erreichbar vorher wird dir keiner schreiben schrancke ist aber offen zumindest gestern soooo auf gehts die see ruft ....


----------



## ChrisHH (23. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Kleines Missverständnis: ich wollte bei der Rolandwerft nicht slippen, sondern mieten... War gestern aber keiner mehr ans Telefon zu kriegen und auf Mail wollte auch keiner antworten. Haben die noch Leihboote im Wasser? Konntest du was sehen?
Dann noch viel Erfolg allen, die jetzt auf dem Wasser sind.|wavey:


----------



## peiner freak (23. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ne die orangene leihschüssel ist glaube schon draußen kann ich morgen mal schaun.....


----------



## peiner freak (24. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

so komme gerade aus dem hafen die leihschüssel ist schon im winterlager gretz Björn


----------



## Onkel Frank (24. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



peiner freak schrieb:


> so komme gerade aus dem hafen die leihschüssel ist schon im winterlager gretz Björn


Du hast ja Zeit zum angeln , ich auch bald :m. Bei meinem Glück spielt dann das Wetter nicht mit #q:c.


----------



## peiner freak (24. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

joar dieses jahr hatte ich echt glück mit dem wetter hoffe nach weihnachten ist der hafen noch eisfrei denn war es noch nicht das saison ende 2013


----------



## Buxte (26. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

wollten morgen raus in die Bucht.
Wie sind eure Erfahrung bei 4/5 bft  W/ WSW ?

Gruss Dominic


----------



## trollingfreak (26. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Buxte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wollten morgen raus in die Bucht.
> Wie sind eure Erfahrung bei 4/5 bft  W/ WSW ?
> ...



Moin, kann dir nur Travemünde bei dem Wind empfehlen. Dann Richtung Niendorf unter Land, der Wind ist für Neustadt bzw Grömitz nicht so doll!
Gruß und Petri!:vik:


----------



## Buxte (26. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



trollingfreak schrieb:


> Moin, kann dir nur Travemünde bei dem Wind empfehlen. Dann Richtung Niendorf unter Land, der Wind ist für Neustadt bzw Grömitz nicht so doll!
> Gruß und Petri!:vik:




nicht so doll#6 wäre ja gut 

Spass beiseite, meinst du das wird echt unangenehm ? #c


----------



## blue pearl (26. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Buxte schrieb:


> nicht so doll#6 wäre ja gut
> 
> Spass beiseite, meinst du das wird echt unangenehm ? #c



4bis 5 aus West beziehungsweise WSW und dann Travemünde? Guck doch bitte mal auf die Seekarte, dann hast du ne gute Welle. In der Bucht ist es da ruhiger weil der Wind meist über Land kommt. Viel Petri und Fangmeldung reinstellen nicht vergessen.


----------



## trollingfreak (27. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



blue pearl schrieb:


> 4bis 5 aus West beziehungsweise WSW und dann Travemünde? Guck doch bitte mal auf die Seekarte, dann hast du ne gute Welle. In der Bucht ist es da ruhiger weil der Wind meist über Land kommt. Viel Petri und Fangmeldung reinstellen nicht vergessen.



Also. Ich fahre schon einige Jahre auf die Ostsee von Travemünde, Neustadt und Grömitz.  Aber jetzt mal echt. .. WSW ist für Grömitz nichts und von Neustadt höchstens rechts rum Richtung  Bädertour. Und von Travemünde kannst du links Richtung Niendorf und hast auch komplett Landschutz!  Welle hast du auf der ganzen Bucht ab 5bft 1km von Land entfernt!  Gruß und Petri alle:vik:


----------



## Dk1985 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin 
Ich will Samstag von Grömiz aus raus 
war jemand die tage da und weiss ob was läuft?
LG Dennis


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (27. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Dk1985 schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich will Samstag von Grömiz aus raus
> war jemand die tage da und weiss ob was läuft?



Fisch schwimmt , will bloß gefunden werden.


----------



## ChrisHH (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mal kurz ein Bericht vom Dienstag:
Wetter war kühl aber herrlich sonnig. Gestartet sind wir ab Travemünde. Wegen des nördlichen Windes haben wir uns nach Westen orientiert und haben die "Bädertour" gemacht. Schleppen war für uns neu und wir haben vermutlich zu tief angesetzt (oder unsere Wobbler liefen zu sehr im Mittelwasser?), denn bei 8-10m gab's erst mal nichts. Zwischen Scharbeutz und Haffkrug fuhren wir dann mal ein bisschen flacher und siehe da: bei 5-6m waren die Dorsche. Nachdem die ersten drei mit wollten, haben wir braune Gummis geworfen und konnten noch 5 weitere nachlegen. Man wundert sich ja immer wieder, wie es ein 50er Dorsch schafft die Rute krumm zu ziehen, wenn er auf 5 m direkt beim Boot einsteigt...
Am Ende noch mal kurz beim Riff gestoppt aber nur noch einen kleinen Torsk auf Gummi bekommen, der wieder rein durfte. 
War wieder mal ein schöner Tag auf See bei herrlichem Wetter. 

Die Großen haben wir leider nicht gefunden - Dorschis waren alle um die 50 - 55cm. Ein weiteres Boot aus Travemünde hatte aber wohl nur 2 Fische, insofern haben wir uns wohl nicht so ganz doof angestellt ;-)

P.S: Die DAM Kopien des DTD fangen... Bei uns ging der Rote (Krabben?) und Firetiger...


----------



## Buxte (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dann gebe ich mal ein kurzen Bericht zu Mittwoch:

Der Wind war schon arg unangenehm, war wohl eher ne 5bft. Zuerst vor Pelzerhaken versucht zu schleppen, aber die Wellen machten ne vernüftige Fahrt kaum möglich.
Dann rüber vor Sierksdorf, hier war zuerst etwas weniger Welle und wir konnten innerhalb sehr kurzer Zeit 11 Dorsche bis knapp 70cm auf ca. 10m fangen.
Dann wurde der Wind aber auch da zu heavy und wir brachen vorzeitig ab.

Also, Die Dorsche sind aufjedenfall da und haben hunger.

TL Gruss Dominic#h


----------



## ChrisHH (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri zu euren Fängen Buxte. 
Ich nehme mal an, ihr habt deep tail dancer geschleppt oder? Was mich mal interessiern würde: Wie weit hinter dem Boot schleppt ihr und welches Model (9 oder 11cm)? Wir hatten die Schnurzähler vergessen und ich hab über Hand Schnur angezogen und denke, dass wir ca 30m hinter dem Boot geschleppt haben. Aufgegangen, dass die 9cm Wobbler nicht 7m tief laufen, ist es mir erst, als wir ins flachere sind und ich aber keinen bzw wenig Grundkontakt hatte. Nehme mal an, dass 40 - 50m notwendig sind um die beworbene Tiefe zu erreichen (ach ja wir hatten geflochtene drauf - also eher gut um Tief zu kommen...)

Kann natürlich gern auch wer anders drauf antworten ;-) Wär ganz interessant für 'nen Schleppanfänger wie mich. Thx


----------



## mathei (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

meine Erfahrung um so weiter weiter weg vom boot umso tiefer läuft er er. ich kann den 11er bei 30m schnur auf 8 m tiefe fischen. bei 40 m schnur schlägt er schon auf. von daher ist ein schnurzähler schon zum Vorteil.
petri den fängern.


----------



## ChrisHH (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ah, danke und dabei fährst du 5km/h? Weil langsamer müsste ja wieder flacher bedeuten... 

Gesendet von meinem U8860 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Buxte (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir haben die 11er geschleppt und bei ca. 9m hatten wir dann auch Grundkontakt.
Ich denke mit varieren der länge, dicke der Schnur und Geschwindkeit, kannst du max. 1m weitere Tiefe rausholen...
Als Tipp noch, makiere dir deine geflochtene mal auf 30 und 50m mit einem weissem Edding o.ä., dann kannst du ja mal selber ausprobieren...


----------



## ChrisHH (28. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Clever ;-) danke für den Tipp. Hätte man auch selbst drauf kommen können... 

Gesendet von meinem U8860 mit Tapatalk


----------



## idefix10 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo! 
Ich bin neu hier im Forum und auch neu unter den Bootsanglern. Meine bevorzugten Fanggebiete werden wohl Neustädter Bucht und vor Travemünde sein, da ich aus der nähe von Lübeck komme. 
Vielleicht können mir die hier anwesenden, erfahrenen Bootsanglern für den Anfang mal etwas helfen und mir ein paar Stellen empfehlen. Entweder per GPS-Daten oder per Beschreibung. Vielleicht auch noch dazu, was man da so fangen kann?! Damit ich würdet Ihr mir den Einstieg sehr erleichtern!

Bei meinem Boot handelt es sich um ein 4m GfK-Boot mit 20ps Motor. Echolot ist auch vorhanden.
Über eure Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

MfG Olli


----------



## Fxndlxng (29. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Willkommen!
Kauf Dir den Angelführer Ostholstein, da sind einige Stellen genannt. Für den ersten Start sollte das reichen. 

Erwarte nicht, dass man dich hier mit Koordinaten überschüttet. Ein bischen Eigenengagemnet wird von den erfahreneren Buchtanglern gern gesehen, dann hilft man auch ggfs. mit dem einen oder anderen Tipp weiter. Schon vor der ersten eigenständigen Ausfahrt nach GPS-Daten zu fragen, kommt bei den meisten nicht so gut an. Schließlich hat man sich selber viele dieser Stellen erarbeiten und mit viel Lehrgeld und -zeit bezahlen müssen. 

Also probier erstmal aus und stell dann konkrete Fragen, die nicht unbedingt gleich auf GPS-Daten abzielen.

Grüße!


----------



## Margaux (29. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Willkommen!
> Schließlich hat man sich selber viele dieser Stellen erarbeiten und mit viel Lehrgeld und -zeit bezahlen müssen.
> 
> Also probier erstmal aus und stell dann konkrete Fragen, die nicht unbedingt gleich auf GPS-Daten abzielen.
> ...


 
Japp, das kann ich bestätigen. Ich beginne mein erst zweites Jahr auf der Bucht und bin immer noch mittendrin beim Erfahrungen sammeln und Stellen suchen. Das macht aber auch Spaß und mittlerweile habe ich mir selber ein paar Stellen erarbeitet, wo ich in der Regel gut fange und die in keinen Büchern stehen. Die besagten Bücher sind aber ein guter Anfang.

@idefix10: stelle Dich gerne ein bißchen vor, was und wie angelst Du gerne (Spinangeln, Pilken, Naturköder, Schleppen...), was sind Deine bevorzugten Fischarten etc.


----------



## idefix10 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ok, dann stelle ich mich mal vor. Ich bin 33 Jahre alt, in Niedersachen direkt an der Elbe aufgewachsen, welches dann natürlich auch mein bevorzugtes Angelgebiet neben den Vereinsgewässern meines Angelvereins war. Dann kam das Brandungsangeln dazu, was ich immernoch sehr gerne ausübe. Inzwischen wohne ich der Nähe von Lübeck und bin seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer eines kleinen Bootes.
Da ich bis jetzt sehr wenig Erfahrung im Bootsangeln habe, hatte ich auf eure Hilfe gehofft.
Bei den Methoden möchte ich alles zumindest mal ausprobieren. Die ersten Versuche habe ich schon hinter mir, waren aber nicht erwähnenswert. 
Danke für den Tipp mit den Buch. Das habe ich auch schon. Aber da steht ja auch nicht immer das richtige bzw. Aktuelle drin. 
Aber dann werde ich es halt weiter versuchen und suchen.

MfG Olli


----------



## hugo haschisch (29. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wer suchet der findet,wer drauftritt verschwindet


----------



## peiner freak (29. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

mit genug schnur draußen bekommt mann auch den kleinen dtd auf 9m tiefe bei 3kmh


----------



## ChrisHH (29. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Peiner: wow aber wieviel Schnur haste dann draußen 60m? 

Gesendet von meinem U8860 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Idefix,

am besten du besorgst dir ein bisschen Schleppkram und fährst mal das Revier ab.
Parallel ein GPS mitlaufen lassen und bei jedem Biss einen Punkt setzen. Nach einiger Zeit wird man dann gute Gebiete herauslesen können.

Ich könnte, selbst wenn ich wollte, keine Spots nennen. Gute Standorte sind zu 50% eine Mischung aus Strömung, Wind und Temperatur und zu den anderen 50% reines Glück


----------



## peiner freak (30. November 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ chriss kann ich dir nicht genau sagen schleppe ohne schnurzähler


----------



## ChrisHH (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ peiner 
Wie gehst du dann vor? Ablassen bis Grundkontakt da ist und dann wieder ein Stück rein holen?


----------



## peiner freak (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

jupp....


----------



## Nargos (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hier ein paar der dorsche, die ich mit "buxte" letzte woche fangen konnte. Leider ist der dicke von buxte bicht dabei


----------



## ChrisHH (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So mal wieder was Neues vom Schlepplehrling. Diesmal mit Schnurzähler und Edding bewaffnet konnten ein paar neue Erfahrungen gesammelt werden. War wieder ab Travemünde unterwegs.
Haben gestern bei wieder herrlichem Wetter auf der Westseite des Riffs angefangen Richtung Niendorf zu schleppen. 
Die Große Version der DAM Kopien des DTD hat mich nicht überzeugt. Die brachen aus und kamen an die Oberfläche, k.A. ob das an der Geschwindigkeit lag, schlechtem Geradeauslauf oder dass Grundkontakt die aus der Bahn geworfen hat??? So machte das jedenfalls keine Laune. Ich hatte keinen Bock da mit Ösenbiegen was zu ändern und hab die dann ausgehängt. Das 9cm Model machte aber keine solchen Sperenzchen. 
Hatte auch noch YAD Deep Thoors Wobbler dabei (hier im Thread war glaub schon mal die rede davon und ich hatte da einige in der Bucht für ca 5€ geschossen) und die liefen super. Auch bei Grundkontakt grubberten die fleißig weiter. So kamen dann auch 2 Dorschis von mitte 50 ins Boot (einer auf Redhead der andere auf diese rotgold glänzende Barschfarbe). Als wir dann weiter Richtung Scharbeutz sind, passierte leider nicht mehr viel, außer dass ich eine Grundmontage vor der dortigen Seebrücke fangen konnte ;-) Haken war noch scharf - lag wohl noch nicht so lange.
Also doch noch mal vor Niendorf probiert und schön 2 Wobbler in nem Netz abgerissen wo wir den richtig weit entfernten 2. Pfahl übersehen hatte. Passiert wohl auch früher oder später jedem mal.
Leider war's das dann auch schon. Im anderen Boot aus Travemünde wurden wohl 10 Dorsche entführt. Sowas in der Richtung hatte ich mir für die Premiere mit meinem Vater auch erhofft - aber ich bleibe am Ball.
Als nächstes werd ich dann wohl doch mal in Rapalas investieren. Weiß ich zumindest endlich was ich mir von Muttern zu Weihnachten wünschen kann...
In diesem Sinne|wavey:
P.S: Wenn wer noch Farbempfehlungen für die DTD los werden will - ich hab ein offenes Ohr. Im Moment hab ich UV grün und UV Orange auf dem Zettel und Blau/Gelb (Peiner sei dank ;-)


----------



## Gotti1982 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Für kommenden Sonntag wieder bei Kalle nen Boot geordert...so wie die Wetterlage aber ausschaut, wird das wohl eng...ob er uns rauslässt..?


----------



## offense80 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wenn man dem Wetterbericht Glauben schenken kann, solltet ihr lieber im warmen Bett liegen bleiben und vom angeln träumen.....das scheint ein Hardcorewochenende zu werden:c


----------



## trollingfreak (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ach Quatsch....Donnerstag ist perfekt fürs Kleinboot  
http://www.windfinder.com/weatherforecast/brodtener_ufer


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

zum absaufen perfekt#6


----------



## peiner freak (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

fürs wochenende ist orkanwarnung angesagt ich würde zuhause bleiben


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Gotti1982 schrieb:


> Für kommenden Sonntag wieder bei Kalle nen Boot geordert...so wie die Wetterlage aber ausschaut, wird das wohl eng...ob er uns rauslässt..?



Bestell man wieder ab , macht Sinn .
Gruß


----------



## Gotti1982 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke euch erstmal fürs antworten... Ich warte auf Kalles Anruf am Samstag... Die Warnungen hab ich bisher nur für morgen und Freitag wahrgenommen... Hoffe, das es Sonntag geht...


----------



## ChrisHH (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wie sind denn so eure Erfahrungen für die Zeit nach einem Sturm. Müsste ja einiges an frischem Salzwasser in die Ostsee gedrückt werden und vielleicht ja auch ein paar Fische von Langeland gen Deutschland...


----------



## blue pearl (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Für Sonntag sieht die Wettervorhersage ganz gut aus, wenn es so bleibt dann gehts noch mal los.


----------



## Marco74 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wenn du die richtigen Ecken findest, sind die Tage nach einem Sturm richtig gut. Das Wasser läuft zurück und es gibt starke (Rück-) Strömungen. Du kannst an diesen Ecken aber nicht nur Fisch sondern auch Kraut ohne Ende haben.
Du solltest neben deinen Wobblern auch mal einen gezielten Köder für Mefo verwenden. Die beste Dorschzeit ist eh in 2 Wochen vorbei. 
Tip: Kauf dir einen 5er Apex in grün/gelb und/oder schwarz/perl und schlepp ihn an einem 25er Paravan hinterher.


----------



## Onkel Frank (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Marco74 schrieb:


> Die beste Dorschzeit ist eh in 2 Wochen vorbei.
> .


 
 Wie kommst du denn auf den Quatsch ???


----------



## Buxte (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn auf den Quatsch ???



Das habe ich mich auch gefragt...#c

Die besten Tage hatte ich im Januar#h natürlich vorausgesetzt es ist Eisfrei, dann kann man da richtige Sternstunden erleben!


----------



## Marco74 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Meine Erfahrung der letzten 5 Jahre. Aber wenn du es natürlich besser weißt, ist das natürlich quatsch. 
Wenn die wassertemperatur unter 4 Grad sinkt, fange ich mehr mefos als dorsche. Natürlich fange ich dorsche, doch es sind selten deutlich mehr als 10. Mach aus den 2 Wochen meinetwegen auch 3.
Die meisten dicken dorsche wandern dann meiner Meinung nach langsam ins tiefe in die laichgründe. Aber Du wirst mir bestimmt erklären, dass das quatsch ist. Ja, nee, is klar!


----------



## mathei (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Marco74 schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung der letzten 5 Jahre. Aber wenn du es natürlich besser weißt, ist das natürlich quatsch.
> Wenn die wassertemperatur unter 4 Grad sinkt, fange ich mehr mefos als dorsche. Natürlich fange ich dorsche, doch es sind selten deutlich mehr als 10. Mach aus den 2 Wochen meinetwegen auch 3.
> Die meisten dicken dorsche wandern dann meiner Meinung nach langsam ins tiefe in die laichgründe. Aber Du wirst mir bestimmt erklären, dass das quatsch ist. Ja, nee, is klar!


 
was für eine Grütze


----------



## Jose (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

unfreundlicher ton verstimmt den Mod - fällt mir dazu nur ein. also bitte...


----------



## JigTim (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo zusammen, 
naja, der Ton macht die Musik!

Wobei es m.E. vollkommen richtig erscheint, dass die Bucht im Winter nicht ganz so prall mit Dorschen gefüllt ist...
Das sagen nicht nur meine Erfahrungen aus über 15 Jahren Fischen dort, sondern zudem viele Gespräche mit Fischern und Co.
Der Dorsch (viele davon) wandert dann wirklich ins Tiefe und somit aus der Bucht und kommt dann erst im Frühjahr vermehrt zurück...

Naja, jeder hat da bestimmt seine eigene Erfahrungen, jedoch glaube ich, das diese ganz richtig sind.

Viele Grüße 

Tim


----------



## Onkel Frank (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Marco74 schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung der letzten 5 Jahre. Aber wenn du es natürlich besser weißt, ist das natürlich quatsch.
> Wenn die wassertemperatur unter 4 Grad sinkt, fange ich mehr mefos als dorsche. Natürlich fange ich dorsche, doch es sind selten deutlich mehr als 10. Mach aus den 2 Wochen meinetwegen auch 3.
> Die meisten dicken dorsche wandern dann meiner Meinung nach langsam ins tiefe in die laichgründe. Aber Du wirst mir bestimmt erklären, dass das quatsch ist. Ja, nee, is klar!



Das ist schön das "DU" diese Erfahrung gemacht hast , und stellst deshalb in den Raum das in 2-3 Wochen die Dorschzeit vorbei ist ! Bis jetzt konnte ich nur einen kleinen Unterschied feststellen , und das ist nicht die Anzahl der vorhandenen Dorsche , sondern deren Aktivität .


----------



## Fxndlxng (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Immer schön höflich bleiben.
"Ich" (ebenfalls seit 15 Jahren in der Bucht unterwegs) fange im Januar und Februar auch weit mehr Forellen als Dorsche. Eigentlich gehen die Dorschfänge bei mir ab Mitte Dezember zurück und die Forellenfänge (ich meine brauchbare Forellen von 55+) nehmen  zu. Mag ja sein, dass das an meiner geballten Inkompetenz liegt und Außnahmen gibt es natürlich auch hin und wieder aber im Schnitt doch ganz klar weniger Dorsche als im Oktober und November. Zwar versuche ich auch gezielt auf Forellen zu angeln, aber in den Monaten davor schaffe ich es nicht so konsequent an den Dorschen vorbei zu kommen. Weil sie in der Zeit nämlich aktiver und auch im Mittel- und manchmal sogar oberflächennah aktiv sind. Im Herbst sind doch 20-30 Dorsche und auch mehr am Tag garkein Problem. Die kratzt Du Ende Februar nicht so leicht zusammen, wenn die Wassertemperatur richtig runter ist und im Hafen schon die Eisschollen treiben. Wer was anderes behauptet, darf in 10 Wochen gerne den Beweis antreten. Ich werde dann da sein und Trutten jagen.

Grüße!


----------



## Onkel Frank (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Richtig ! Deshalb ist die " beste " zeit nicht vorbei nur weil die Fische inaktiver sind .


----------



## Marco74 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Du kannst ja auch gerne deine Erfahrung schildern, aber findest du es dann toll, dass sie als Quatsch bezeichnet werden?#d
 Immerhin habe ich ein eigenes Boot und kann auf Erfahrung zurückblicken.
Und wenn du genau liest, wirst du entdecken, dass ich die mutige Behauptung aufgestellt habe, dass die BESTE Dorschzeit bald vorbei ist. 
Dazu steh ich. Du kannst ja gerne noch ein paar andere erfahrere Trollingangler fragen. (hat sich grade mit Findling überschnitten - danke für die Bestätigung).


----------



## Onkel Frank (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Marco74 schrieb:


> Du kannst ja auch gerne deine Erfahrung schildern, aber findest du es dann toll, dass sie als Quatsch bezeichnet werden?#d
> Immerhin habe ich ein eigenes Boot und kann auf Erfahrung zurückblicken.
> Und wenn du genau liest, wirst du entdecken, dass ich die mutige Behauptung aufgestellt habe, dass die BESTE Dorschzeit bald vorbei ist.
> Dazu steh ich. Du kannst ja gerne noch ein paar andere erfahrere Trollingangler fragen.



 Du hast ja Recht das es nicht so schön war deine Erfahrung als Quatsch zu bezeichnen , und ich entschuldige mich dafür . Jedoch sagt mir meine bescheidene Erfahrung das grad die kältesten Wasser und Außentemperaturen uns teilweise bessere Fänge beschert haben als im Herbst oder Frühjahr.
 Ganz ehrlich .... wenn du den Fisch suchst und gefunden hast ,ist kein Unterschied mehr zu entdecken .


----------



## Fxndlxng (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Vielleicht interpretieren wir die "beste" Zeit einfach nur unterschiedlich. Für mich ist die beste Zeit dann, wenn die jeweiligen Zielfische am aktivsten rauben. Diese Zeit geht beim Dorsch zu Ende, während sie für die besseren Forellen jetzt erst beginnt. So weit der Stand meiner pers. Erfahrung. 

Ob die Fänge nun zurück gehen weil weniger Dorsch vor Ort ist, oder weil die vorhandenen Dorsche nicht aktiv sind, ist doch letztendlich Erbsenzählerei und im Ergebnis trivial.

Mitten in der Bucht bei 20m+ kann man auch im tiefsten Winter mit Downrigger noch ganz gut Dorsche kriegen. Direkt über Grund geht dann noch was. Daher tendiere ich auch eher zur Theorie der Inaktivität aber letztlich ist mir das gleich. Ich will eh Silber und jetzt haben wir uns einfach alle wieder lieb.

Petri für Sonntag, könnte interessant werden...


----------



## Fxndlxng (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hat sich mit Onkel Frank überschnitten aber Apropos: "gefunden"

Oft stehen die Fisch im Winter ja auch sehr punktuell. Über weite Strecken gaht garnichts und auf einer kleinen Fläche knallt es dann plötzlich. Hat man einen solchen Hotspot gefunden, sind natürlich super Fänge möglich, auch bei kaltem Wasser. Daher vielleicht auch die gelegentlich sehr guten Fänge im Winter.


----------



## Marco74 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Exakt! Es lohnt sich einfach mehr, auf Forellen zu angeln.
Während man im Herbst mal ein, zwei, drei Fische fängt kann man im Winter manchmal auf einer halben Meile Strecke Sternstunden mit zweistelligen Stückzahlen haben.
Wenn ich so zurückdenke... kann das Wasser nicht jetzt schon kühler sein


----------



## Axtwerfer (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Für mich ist jede Zeit in der Bucht interessant. Jan- März  Forelle, April -Mai    Hornis,   Juni- Sept    Dorsch,Wittels, Platte oder einfach nur Sonnenbrand abholen  |supergri. Okt- Dezember Dorsch und Platte. Hering hat man ja auch fast immer, Makrelen sind auch wieder öfter da, also was solls, einfach flexibler Angeln und dann fängt man eigendlich das ganze Jahr. :l


----------



## offense80 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wie wäre es, wenn ihr euch mal trefft, und dann zur jeweiligen "besseren" Zeit ein gemeinsames Vergleichsangeln macht....da kann man dann Erfahrungen austauschen, eventuell den einen oder anderen von "seiner" Zeit überzeugen, oder auch nicht..... und das wichtigste.....neue Angelfreundschaften knüpfen 

Sind wir nicht alle ein bischen Boardi???


----------



## Axtwerfer (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja da sin wa dabei, dat is Priiimaa  !!!


----------



## mathei (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

klar ist es im winter schwieriger. keine frage. aber nicht in *2* Wochen. das wasser hat noch 6 grad.


----------



## bombe220488 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Und was mache ich unerfahrener Anfänger jetzt in den nächsten 2 Wochen?
Däumchen drehen oder geht was ohne Downrigger?


----------



## mathei (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> Und was mache ich unerfahrener Anfänger jetzt in den nächsten 2 Wochen?
> Däumchen drehen oder geht was ohne Downrigger?


läuft doch momentan bei 10 m gut. also ran an den fisch


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War Montag los und fast alle Dorsche von der Oberfläche geholt  .
Gruß


----------



## Marco74 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ bombe: Ignoriere mal unsere Diskussion um die beste Zeit. 
Wenn du die beiden Tipps zusammenfasst, wird im Moment noch recht gut im flachen Bereich und dazu noch flach in der Wassersäule gefangen. 
So war ja auch meine Empfehlung zu deuten, dass du nicht immer nur tieflaufende Wobbler nimmst, sondern zumindest eine Rute nicht so tief anzubieten. Für einen Anfänger ist der 5er Apex (z.B. am 25er Paravan) ein guter Köder, da er für einen Schleppköder einen recht breiten Geschwindigkeitsbereich hat.


----------



## Fxndlxng (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Für mich ist jede Zeit in der Bucht interessant. Jan- März  Forelle, April -Mai    Hornis,   Juni- Sept    Dorsch,Wittels, Platte oder einfach nur Sonnenbrand abholen  |supergri. Okt- Dezember Dorsch und Platte. Hering hat man ja auch fast immer, Makrelen sind auch wieder öfter da, also was solls, einfach flexibler Angeln und dann fängt man eigendlich das ganze Jahr. :l



Richtig, deshalb habe ich ja auch einen Ganzjahresliegeplatz, aber im Sommer gehe ich alles etwas entspannter an. Sonnenbrand ist ja auch ganz schön... Im Winter steht dann das konzentrierte Angeln wieder stärker im Vordergrund. Gegen ein "Neustädter Bucht - Treffen" hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden. Vielleicht kriegt man das ja mal organisiert.

Kann den Ködertipp nur unterstreichen. Apex in "Mother of Pearl" ist einer meiner Lieblinge im ersten Winterhalbjahr und ganz einfach zu fischen.  Im zweiten nehme ich dann lieber das Frog-Muster. 

Grüße!


----------



## ChrisHH (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nach meiner letzten Frage hier und Marcos folgender Antwort hat's ja kurz mal ganz schön gestaubt. Aber zum Glück haben sich ja alle wieder lieb ;-)
Unterm Strich sind dabei aber viele interessante Infos ans Tageslicht gekommen, was sicher dem einen oder anderen mitlesenden Neuling auf dem Ostseegebiet helfen wird. Ich find's toll, wenn sich die Cracks hier ein bisschen in die Karten blicken lassen.
@Marco 
Apexe hab ich bis jetzt nicht, hatte aber schon beim vorletzten Mal in Travemünde zwei Rhino Spoons mitgehen lassen, aber bis jetzt nicht im Einsatz. Einer in Beluga (also die von dir beschrieben gelbgrüne Farbe) und ein anderer in einem gepunktetem Dekor (weiß grad nicht welches genau ohne in den Keller zu gehen...)
Hab hier auch noch zwei Mini Dipsy Diver - meinst du die laufen ähnlich tief, wie 25g Paravane? Über welcher Tiefe würdest du im Moment anfangen nach den Silbernen zu suchen?|kopfkrat

#h


----------



## Marco74 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wo die Forellen nach dem Sturm sind, ist schwer vorherzusagen.
Wenn ich morgen schleppen würde, kamen bei mir zuerst die flachen Bereiche (8-12 m) unter die Lupe. Dazu würde ich Köder in 2,4,6 und 8 Meter (ungefähr) laufen lassen. Wenn sich in der Tiefe nichts tut, kannst du immer noch den Bereich 12-20 m antesten.
Mit wie vielen Ruten möchtest du denn schleppen?
Ich weiß ja nicht, was für eine kleine Scheibe du genau hast, aber die 5 cm Big John Scheibe läuft so ca. auf 5 Meter bei 30 m ausgelassener Mono. Bei geflochtener dann noch etwas tiefer.
Der 25er Paravan läuft ungefähr auf der Hälfte.
Die Rhino Blinker sind auf keinen Fall schlecht. Welche Größe hast du dir denn gekauft? Warst du mutig und hast dir Mag oder Xl geholt?
Kleiner Tipp für den Anfang: Hol dir nicht zu viele unterschiedliche Modelle, sondern lerne sie kennen. Alle haben einen Geschwindigkeitsbereich, in dem sie optimal laufen.


----------



## Margaux (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Gegen ein "Neustädter Bucht - Treffen" hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden. Vielleicht kriegt man das ja mal organisiert.


 
Da wäre ich definitiv dabei und würde mich auch mit ins Orga-Team melden #h

Ich find' s übrigens gut, daß die Diskussion wieder in normale Bahnen gekommen ist. In der Regel steigert sich sowas ja bis zu persönlichen Beleidigungen und Verwarnungen etc. und das oft nur, weil man Begrifflichkeiten - wie eben bspw. "beste Dorschzeit" - unterschiedlich interpretiert.   

Ich freue mich jetzt auf eine gute Mefo-Zeit und zwar sowohl schleppender als auch "spinnender " Weise. Im übrigen ist über das ganze Jahr meine Erfahrung, daß viele Dorsche im Mittelwasser oder gar oberem Drittel zu fangen sind. Es macht deshalb durchaus Sinn, bspw. einen Deep Tail Dancer im unteren Wasserdrittel aber auch einen Wobbler/Schlepplöffel im Mittelwasser laufen zu lassen. Wer nur den Grund abgrast, beraubt sich meiner Meinung nach um eine gute Fangoption. Das Dekor Beluga oder "K+HD" bei den Snaps sind meine persönlich besten Fänger.


----------



## Fxndlxng (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Genau, und es passiert es sehr viel leichter die Fische zu "unterfischen" als zu "überfischen". Was ich meine ist, dass die Fische schon allein anatomisch bedingt, eher auf das aufmerksam werden was sich über, anstatt unter Ihnen abspielt.


----------



## Margaux (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Japp, wir haben das in Norwegen beim Vertikalangeln/ Pilken mal bewußt ausprobiert: derjenige, der mit Pilker/ Gummifisch konsequent den Grund beackert hat, hat merklich weniger gefangen als derjenige, der den Köder eine Kurbeldrehung = einen Meter über Grund angeboten hat. Am meisten habe ich allerdings gefangen, in dem ich den Köder auf Grund gelassen habe und dann schlicht in verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten und mit Spinnpausen hochgekurbelt hatte. Ich habe sogar eigentlich "bodenständige" Lengs im Mittelwasser gefangen, die dem Köder wohl bis ins Mittelwasser nachgeschwommen sind. (Aber das gehört wahrscheinlich in ein Norwegen-Thema).

@Marius: wärst Du beim "Orga-Team" mit dabei?


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin!

ich fische selbst mit dem dr nur auf halber Gewässertiefe, alles andere kommt darüber. Also keine Bange das man nicht tief genug kommt, der Fisch schwimmt schon zum Köder.


----------



## Fxndlxng (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich wär dabei. Bräuchte aber ein bischen Vorlaufzeit.


----------



## yacaré (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich würde mich auch anschließen, komme aus dem Raum HB, könnte auf meinem 4,5m-Alubot mit 30 PS einen Kameraden mitnehmen...


----------



## Blaupause (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wenn mich jemand auf seinem Boot mitnimmt, bin ich auch dabei! Bisher habe ich immer nur bei Kalle gemietet.

Aktuell suche ich ein Kajütboot (5-6 m Länge) für Angeln und Wakeborden und würde super gerne auch mal ein paar Erfahrungen mit den Bootsbesitzern austauschen. Angeschaut habe ich mir bisher die Shetland 535 (zu wenig Platz in der Pflicht) und das 500er Pilothouse (gefällt meiner Freundin nicht).


----------



## AlexM (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich würde gerne irgendwo mitfahren, kann aber auch zur Not mit meinem Schlauchboot (mit 10 PS Motor) bei gutem Wetter selbst fahren. #h


----------



## Fxndlxng (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Zum Wakeboardfahren brauchst du schon ein bischen Leistung. Das Problem liegt dabei vorallem im Anfahren. Die Endgeschwindigkeit zu erreichen ist weniger problematisch. Den Mann auf dem Brett so zu beschleunigen, dass er schnell genug "aus dem Wasser kommt" benötigt Hubraum. Wo liegt denn Dein Budget so? 
Es gab gerade ein solides Aluboot mit viel Platz und 50 PS für ca. 8000 Flocken im BAC-Forum. Ist aber leider schon wech...


Zum Treffen:
Vielleicht machen wir dafür einfach ein eigenes Thema auf und warten mal ab was so an Resonanz kommt. Ich denke ein paar Boote sollten es schon werden, sonst macht das wenig Sinn.

Grüße!


----------



## blue pearl (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Also wenn es denn terminlich und wettermäßig passt würd ich mich auch anschließen und noch 1 bis 2 personen mitnehmen.


----------



## Axtwerfer (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ist jemand am Sa. am Start ? Ne 3 aus Süd-West ist doch o.k. 
Wollte von Neustadt aus raus, mal sehen ob sich noch der ein oder andere Dorsch überlisten lässt. #6


----------



## Blaupause (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Zum Wakeboardfahren brauchst du schon ein bischen Leistung. Das Problem liegt dabei vorallem im Anfahren. Die Endgeschwindigkeit zu erreichen ist weniger problematisch. Den Mann auf dem Brett so zu beschleunigen, dass er schnell genug "aus dem Wasser kommt" benötigt Hubraum. Wo liegt denn Dein Budget so?
> Es gab gerade ein solides Aluboot mit viel Platz und 50 PS für ca. 8000 Flocken im BAC-Forum. Ist aber leider schon wech...
> 
> 
> ...



Wie viel PS/ Hubraum bräuchte man denn zum Waken ungefähr bei so einem Setup: 5,5 m Länge, ca. 1100 kg Boot (mit 3 Personen, Sprit, Motor etc.)? Zu stark sollte der Motor auf der anderen Seite aber auch nicht sein, sonst läuft der im Standgas zu schnell und man bräuchte wieder einen separaten kleinen Schleppmotor. Außerdem bedeutet mehr Hubraum theoretisch auch wieder mehr Spritverbrauch, wie viel mehr und ob man das in der Praxis überhaupt merkt, würde mich allerdings echt interessieren. Was fährst du denn für ein(en) Motor/Boot, wenn ich fragen darf?

Ein separater Thread für das Thema macht Sinn, die Leute wollen hier doch eher Fangmeldungen lesen #6


----------



## Ableger (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,wir waren gestern (Mittwoch) NAchmittag 4 Stunden los. Warum auch immer, haben wir fast nur große Dorsch gefangen.  6 Stck über 60 cm. Der größte 69 cm (Das hatte ich in der Ostsee noch nicht) Da spielte auch keine Rolle, dass unser Zielfisch die MEFO war.... Dorsche vor Travemünde (natürlich außerhalb der Sperrzone) zwischen 7 und 9 Meter geschleppt. 

Zum Treffen: Ich wäre gern dabei. Liege in Travemünde und nehme gern Gäste mit...

Gruß
Ableger


----------



## blue pearl (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> ist jemand am Sa. am Start ? Ne 3 aus Süd-West ist doch o.k.
> Wollte von Neustadt aus raus, mal sehen ob sich noch der ein oder andere Dorsch überlisten lässt. #6



Na klar sind wir morgen unterwegs. Bei den windverhältnissen (denn am Sonntag soll es laut Wetterbericht schon wieder richtig pusten)werden wir wohl noch den einen oder anderen Dorsch oder auch Mefo an Bord holen. Ich denke mal wir werden es mit schleppen versuchen. Dann viel Petri für alle die morgen auf See sind.#:


----------



## Margaux (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> ist jemand am Sa. am Start ? Ne 3 aus Süd-West ist doch o.k.


 

Japp, bin morgen auch in der Bucht.


----------



## Onkel Frank (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das wird ganz gut pusten , vormittags 3-4 und ab mittag ne 3 ???


----------



## bensihari (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir wollten auch los!


----------



## Margaux (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



bensihari schrieb:


> Wir wollten auch los!


 

Es sind Samstag ja einige Protagonisten unterwegs. Das kommt ja fast einem Treffen gleich |wavey:


----------



## ChrisHH (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri Ableger zu deinen Dorschen. Dachte auch erst, dass ich MIttwoch aufs Wasser kommen würde. Jetzt wird's erst im neuen Jahr was. Wie lief's denn bei den vielen die am Samstag los wollten. Ein paar Berichte wären doch nett zu lesen...


----------



## bensihari (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir waren nicht los... Also nicht auf der Ostsee! Die Wetterlage war uns zu unsicher... Ankommen, gucken, nach Hause fahren ist blöd! Also waren wir Zanderjagen! 

VG Jens


----------



## trollingfreak (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir waren mit 2 Booten von Travemünde zum Trollen  draußen. Was das Wetter betrifft war es noch "fischbar" aber zeitweise echt ungemütlich  gegen die Welle an zu Fahren bei 15 in Boen 19KN! 0,5M hack Welle ohne AP war grausam. Fisch gabs einige. Bei mir auf dem Boot kamen 6 Leos Raus wobei einer 90cm !! hatte und eine 60ger Mefo wie auch 2 Köhler, " 2 Mefos haben wir im Drill verloren. :-( naja ist manchmal so, aber sonst ein schöner nebliger Tag. Beim Kumpel auf dem Boot auch 6 Leos und eine 55ger Mefo. Anderes Boot landete eine 70ger!! Petri !!
Gruß und Petri alle


----------



## Axtwerfer (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

war bescheiden, viel Wind, viel Drift, wollten aktiv mit Gummi angeln, brachte aber nur einen Fehlbiss, danach schleppen 8-10 Meter-linie auf höhe Klinikum= 3 Dorsche und ein paar Fehlbisse. Reichlich Seegras unterwegs gewesen. Wir haben auch vorzeitig abgebrochen. Wind, diesig, Sprühregen  Schietwetter und keinen Bock mehr.


----------



## Margaux (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So, jetzt stehen endlich ein paar freie Tage vor der Tür und die Prognose bis einschließlich Weihnachten sagt starken, in Böen stürmischen Wind voraus - zum Angeln sieht das wohl schlecht aus... Sehr schade!


----------



## Thorbi (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Geht mir genauso, Volker :c


----------



## Fxndlxng (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich hätte auch endlich mal wieder Zeit gehabt... aber zwischen den Tagen wird sich bestimmt noch ein Windloch finden.


----------



## Margaux (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Marius, wenn Du dieses "Windloch" findest, gibt bitte Info, dann werde ich das auch nutzen . Windfinder.com macht allerdings wirklich wenig Hoffnung , am Heiligabend bspw. ist bis 10 bft. vorausgesagt.


----------



## Welshunter (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Besteht denn keine Möglichkeit, am kommenden Samstag mal mit dem Schlauchboot vor Scharbeutz/Niendorf rauszukommen?

Ich denke, solange man 250m Ufer sich befindet, sollte das klappen...und mit den Dorschen auch!

Lasst mal bitte hören, würde gerne die Kiste nochmal ins Wasser schmeißen!


----------



## Astarod (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

2.Weihnachtstag ist laut Windfinder nur noch ne 2-3 ich warte noch


----------



## Margaux (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Für Samstag ist 5 bft. in Böen 8 vorausgesgat, da fahre ich selbst mit meinem recht hochwandigen Boot keinen Meter raus.

Hoffen wir auf die Prognose für nach Weihnachten, wobei das gerade bei Wind äußerst wage ist.


----------



## Marco74 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Schön, wenn man seinen Urlaub richtig geplant hat 
Vorgestern gab es richtig viel Dorsch in Küchengröße (50-60), gestern auch, aber lang nicht so viel wie gestern. Zum eigentlichen Zielfisch: Vorgestern eine gute Forelle verloren, eine untermaßige und ne schönes 53er ins Boot geholt. Gestern gab es neben einer untermaßigen eine tolle 61er, die auch richtig gut gefightet hat. 
Auf halber Strecke Travemünde / Boltenhagen hab ich auch zwei Kayakangler getroffen. Wo die wohl in Kayak ins Wasser gelassen haben...?


----------



## Welshunter (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hab das Windloch am Samstag mit 3bft in der Bucht genutzt und wurde in 2 Stunden mit 14 Dorschen zwischen 60 und 81cm belohnt...:vik::vik::vik:

Alles mit dem Schlauchi in 150-400m Entfernung, Tiefe zwischen 3 und 6m!!


----------



## Schneiderfisch (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sauber! Fettes Petri!
Zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort gewesen. Schönes Ding!


----------



## Zoidberg (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

neustädter bucht heute mittag. der südwind hat die see ordentlich aufgewühlt. am donnerstag könnte gut was gehen, obwohl durch den krautgang das schleppen wohl nicht einfach wird.
frohes fest euch allen!


----------



## Ableger (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

wir waren gestern (Donnerstag 26.12) 5 Stunden in der Bucht unterwegs. Bei uns ging (fast) nichts...


----------



## bombe220488 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Ableger schrieb:


> wir waren gestern (Donnerstag 26.12) 5 Stunden in der Bucht unterwegs. Bei uns ging (fast) nichts...



Kannst du vielleicht ein paar mehr Infos geben?
Angeltechnik/Ort ?

Danke


----------



## todes.timo (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich will morgen los, mal schauen was so geht.


----------



## SyncroT3 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ab morgen (Sonntag-Nachmittag) mit Familie in Scharbeutz...
Leider steht mein Boot (mit Rumpfschaden :-(( ) im Winterlager und ich suche hier jemanden, der vielleicht in der Zeit um die Jahreswende mit dem Boot in der Bucht ist und einen Platzt frei hat. Bin bis Donnerstag kommende Woche oben.
Rute, Köder und Weste hab ich dabei, Dorsch sollte möglich sein...
Wenn ich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit findet, verrate ich auch meine Stellen in der Bucht 

Falls also jemand Platz hat für ein paar Stunden auf dem Boot hat...
Mail: 

wannasee(ÄT)gmx.net

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Habt ihr mal auf'm Wind geguckt . Ganz schön schnell unterwegs .
Gruß


----------



## MAXIMA (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Jo, |gr: könnte kotzen.....|evil:


----------



## Ableger (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> Kannst du vielleicht ein paar mehr Infos geben?
> Angeltechnik/Ort ?
> 
> Danke



Ja, sorry. war kurz angebunden.... Wir haben vor Neustadt geschleppt. zwischen 6 und 9 Meter mit Schaufel Wobbler  Rapala deep dancer in rot/ grün und silber/blau. (Die verwende ich fast immer).

An diesen Tag hatten wir nur einen "echten" Dorsch. Ich denke die standen tiefer.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Gotti1982 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Todes.timo, und ging was? Hatten uns überlegt am Donnerstag ,aber unsicher, ob die Dorsche noch da sind und wenn ja, wo ;-) gruss gotti


----------



## Gotti1982 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



SyncroT3 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin ab morgen (Sonntag-Nachmittag) mit Familie in Scharbeutz...
> Leider steht mein Boot (mit Rumpfschaden :-(( ) im Winterlager und ich suche hier jemanden, der vielleicht in der Zeit um die Jahreswende mit dem Boot in der Bucht ist und einen Platzt frei hat. Bin bis Donnerstag kommende Woche oben.
> ...


 
Du hast ne Mail, Michi !


----------



## bombe220488 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Ableger schrieb:


> Ja, sorry. war kurz angebunden.... Wir haben vor Neustadt geschleppt. zwischen 6 und 9 Meter mit Schaufel Wobbler  Rapala deep dancer in rot/ grün und silber/blau. (Die verwende ich fast immer).
> 
> An diesen Tag hatten wir nur einen "echten" Dorsch. Ich denke die standen tiefer.
> 
> ...



Super :m
Vielen Dank


----------



## todes.timo (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dorsch war gut da, von 10 - 15m, wir hatten es mehr auf mefo abgesehen und hatten auch eine. Wenn ihr es auf dorsch abgesehen habt dann deep tail dancer ran und los. Wir hatten 9 Stück mit apex , wir haben noch 2 andere boote getroffen die es ausschließlich am grund mit deep tail probiert haben und die hatten so an die 30stück.


----------



## Gotti1982 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



todes.timo schrieb:


> Dorsch war gut da, von 10 - 15m, wir hatten es mehr auf mefo abgesehen und hatten auch eine. Wenn ihr es auf dorsch abgesehen habt dann deep tail dancer ran und los. Wir hatten 9 Stück mit apex , wir haben noch 2 andere boote getroffen die es ausschließlich am grund mit deep tail probiert haben und die hatten so an die 30stück.


 
An die 30 ??? Verdammt, dann muss ich definitiv raus am Donnerstag  Sei erstmal fett bedankt für deine ausführliche Antwort ! Gruss Gotti


----------



## Slider17 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moinsen,
wir waren zu zweit am Sonntag vormitag los.
Geschleppt mit Rapala DDT von Scharbeutz in Richtung Steinriff testeten wir mehrere Tiefen aus.
Auf Höhe Steinriff erspähte das Echolot dann die Leos. Gefangen wurden 9 sehr kampfstarke Leos zwischen 55 und 70cm.
Alle wurden auf 5-7m Tiefe gefangen, 2 davon beim Einholen des Wobblers was Megalaune machte.
Ein Anwerfen dieser Spots mit Gummi brachte nur einen Leo.
Zu erwähnen ist, dass nicht ein einziger kleiner Dorsch gefangen wurde.
Die anschliessende Magen OP der Leos brachte viele Krebse und Garnelen ans Tageslicht.
Zusammenfassend ein wirklich schöner Angeltag.


----------



## Gotti1982 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Starke Nummer , Slider17....Ich hoffe, das Donnerstag das Wetter mitspielt und dann sollten wir ja wie todes.timo empfiehlt, schleppen... Nur damit hab ich leider noch gar keine Erfahrung.. Also bin für nützliche Tipps immer dankbar..Wir hatten bei unserem letzten Trip 12 leos vor etwa 2 Monaten rausgeholt aber halt nur mit Gummi....


----------



## Axtwerfer (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ Gotti 1982 Nimm Tieflaufende Wobbler um 10 cm länge  z.b. Rapalla-Deeptail-Dancer  Farbe : Fire-Tiger, Blue, Rot-Schwarz   laufen so ca. 10 m  Tief. einfach hinters Boot laufen lassen, 30m Schnur raus, Bremse so weit auf,dass der Fisch gerade noch etwas Schnur nehmen kann, dann im Standgas zwischen 8 und 12 Meter immer schön gerade aus fahren. Wenn einer dran ist, möglichst nicht anhalten, sonst Schnursalat mit den anderen Ruten, einer übernimmt das Steuer, der andere holt den Fisch ans Boot. Den Rest macht dann die Erfahrung. Aber im groben ist das schon alles.
Viel Erfolg :m


----------



## Gotti1982 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> @ Gotti 1982 Nimm Tieflaufende Wobbler um 10 cm länge z.b. Rapalla-Deeptail-Dancer Farbe : Fire-Tiger, Blue, Rot-Schwarz laufen so ca. 10 m Tief. einfach hinters Boot laufen lassen, 30m Schnur raus, Bremse so weit auf,dass der Fisch gerade noch etwas Schnur nehmen kann, dann im Standgas zwischen 8 und 12 Meter immer schön gerade aus fahren. Wenn einer dran ist, möglichst nicht anhalten, sonst Schnursalat mit den anderen Ruten, einer übernimmt das Steuer, der andere holt den Fisch ans Boot. Den Rest macht dann die Erfahrung. Aber im groben ist das schon alles.
> Viel Erfolg :m


 
Alter Axtwerfer |bigeyes, genau sowas hab ich gebraucht...finde nix darüber im Internet ! Super fetten Dank schonmal im Vorraus !!!


----------



## Onkel Frank (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Gotti1982 schrieb:


> Alter Axtwerfer |bigeyes, genau sowas hab ich gebraucht...finde nix darüber im Internet ! Super fetten Dank schonmal im Vorraus !!!


 
 Ja, der Axti kann datt


----------



## elbetaler (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

#h Genauso geht's mit der Schlepperei und da ist manchmal weniger (Ruten) mehr.
 Wenn auf einer Rute Fisch drauf ist, halte ich meistens auch "kontrolliert" an, um Verwicklungen zu vermeiden. Falls ein zweiter Kumpel dabei ist, kann dieser beim Keschern helfen. Dann kann man noch fix paar Würfe mit Pilker oder Gufi machen, denn:  WO EINER IST...IST (#c) NOCHMEHR!
 Sollte nix anfassen, geht's mit Wobbler weiter.


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Gotti1982 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dank auch dir @Elbetaler ! Aber nochmal 1-2 Fragen, auch wenn Sie lustig klingen....Den Biss erkenn ich einfach an der Krümmung logischerweise...ist da nicht zuviel Spannung dann drauf, wenn wir auch noch leicht tuckern dazu?

Bremse laut Axtwerfer logischerweise fast zumachen, nur wenn der Biss erfolgt, das er etwas nehmen kann, richtig?

Danke für eure Antworten !


----------



## elbetaler (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ein guter Fisch macht auch gut Druck! Deshalb schleppe ich auch gerne mit einer speziellen Monofilen mit wenig Dehnung (auf Multirolle). Dazu passt eine engberingte Trollingrute mit parabolischer Aktion.
 Beim ...Freihand- oder Einhandschleppen kommt eine lange Spinnrute (3,60m) zum Einsatz mit Geflochtener. Da merkt man jeden Zupper, auch wenn der Wobbler was eingefangen hat, z.B. Qualle oder Kraut oder ne Muschel. Da wird sofort der freie Lauf des Wobblers behindert und somit für die Fische unattraktiv! Aber dank der guten Kontrolle über die Geflochtene kann man schnell darauf reagieren und fährt nicht, bis der Tank leer ist, ohne Fischkontakt weiter!
 Bekomme ich bei letzt genannter Kombi einen Biss, schlage ich i.d.R. nicht an. Der Fisch hängt meist sowieso spitz. Beim Drill sollte die Bremse die harten Fluchten abfedern. Den Rest übernimmt die Rutenspannung.
 Und:  Immer auf Druck bleiben! Meist zieht der Haken ein Loch im Maulbereich, wo dann auch kein Widerhaken nützt.

 .....Och man eeeeeh! Ich könnt´schon wieder!


----------



## mathei (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Gotti1982 schrieb:


> Dank auch dir @Elbetaler ! Aber nochmal 1-2 Fragen, auch wenn Sie lustig klingen....Den Biss erkenn ich einfach an der Krümmung logischerweise...*ist da nicht zuviel Spannung dann drauf*, wenn wir auch noch leicht tuckern dazu?
> 
> Bremse laut Axtwerfer logischerweise fast zumachen, nur wenn der Biss erfolgt, das er etwas nehmen kann, *richtig?
> *
> Danke für eure Antworten !


keine sorge das passt schon 
*ja richtig.
*


----------



## mathei (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



elbetaler schrieb:


> .....Och man eeeeeh! Ich könnt´schon wieder!


such ein fenster. ich öffne es dir |supergri


----------



## Gotti1982 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ok , dank euch beiden ^^ ja, dann betet, das Donnerstag solch ein Fenster ist und wir sehen uns in der Bucht ! ;-)


----------



## elbetaler (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

#d  ....Paaaah! Von wegen Fenster, die Arbeit ruft!

 Aber glücklicherweise sieht die Vorausschau ja sowieso nicht so gut aus!|bigeyes :q :m

 (matze, Handy tot?)


----------



## mathei (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



elbetaler schrieb:


> #d  ....Paaaah! Von wegen Fenster, die Arbeit ruft!
> 
> Aber glücklicherweise sieht die Vorausschau ja sowieso nicht so gut aus!|bigeyes :q :m
> 
> (matze, Handy tot?)


sekunde neu laden


----------



## Slider17 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

noch als Nachtrag:
ich verwende meist die DDT 9, die bei den angegebenen Tiefen völlig ausreichen. Die Wobblerfarben waren diesmal völlig egal, die Leos bissen auf alle. Als kleiner Favorit evtl. der Hot Tiger.
Als wichtigen Tip möchte ich noch hinzufügen: 
Halte grossen Abstand zu den Fischernetzen, fahre vorrausschauend und berechne deine Fahrroute rechtzeitig.
Ich hatte leider das Pech, trotz grossem Abstand zu den Fahnen 2 der teuren Wobbler zu verlieren.
(hier hatte ich das Gefühl das die Netze nicht markiert waren)
ich wünsch dir Gotti fette Beute, alle anderen das natürlich auch...
Den Landratten einen guten Jahreswechsel...


----------



## elbetaler (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hatte hier auch mal aufgeschnappt, dass die Netze nicht zwangsläufig in einer Linie von Fahne zu Fahne liegen! Manchmal absichtlich im Bogen gelegt! Also Vorsicht und Abstand halten.
 Über die Abstände der Netze zur Küstenlinie und zueinander ist ja auch vielerorts eine rege Diskussion im Gange. Dazu soll es auch neue Bestimmungen geben. Kann jemand konkreteres sagen?


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## mathei (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

na in sh sind 300 m vom ufer angesagt. in mv soll 200 m kommen. die fischer umgehen es, indem sie den abstand zwischen den bojen verringern und sich damit ein bogen spannt. dieser sollte unbedingt mit einkalkuliert werden.


----------



## Patzak (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Kann man in Neustadt , kajütboote oder kleine Kutter mieten???


----------



## peiner freak (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Kleinboote ohne Kajüte mit 5 PS manche haben so ne art Kajüte aus plane aber bei wind kannst die wohl vergessen musst mal bei Kalles Angel shop oder Martins angelladen anrufen gretz peiner


----------



## RoGli (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Patzak schrieb:


> Kann man in Neustadt , kajütboote oder kleine Kutter mieten???



Frag mal "Jens Voss" aus Neustadt. Dem gehört das WaTaVo. Ein kleiner Kutter ist Neustadt. Liebt direkt an der Brücke und ist mietbar soviel ich weiß. Einfach mal googlen ...

Wa - Wasser
Ta - Taxi
Vo - Voss

Ich will mit! ;-)


----------



## Gotti1982 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Slider ! Fette Beute wurd es heute leider nicht...Windstärke 5-6 ...da lässt uns Kalle logischerweise nicht raus...allen ein frohes neues Jahr  !


----------



## Svenno 02 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo!

Verpassen tut ihr nichts. Die Dorsche sind ziemlich verstreut. Mit Gummifisch, immerhin 2 schöne Dorsche. Etliche rumgezuppelt. Durch den Wind blöde Bisserkennung und auch sehr vorsichtig die Jungs.


----------



## Fulli (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Soo morgen gehts los mit einem Boot von Kalle!

Jemand Tipps wie ich den Fisch finde?

Habe an schleppen gedacht und wenn was beißt mal mit nem Pilker oder GuFi probieren. 

Welche Tiefe und Plätze schlagt ihr vor?

freue mich über jeden Tipp


----------



## Svenno 02 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Fulli schrieb:


> Soo morgen gehts los mit einem Boot von Kalle!
> 
> Jemand Tipps wie ich den Fisch finde?
> 
> ...




Ich möchte dich nicht enttäuschen, aber morgen wieder ne dicke 4-5 bft aus Südost. Das heißt sehr kappelige See und richtig Welle. Da fällt Schleppen schonmal aus, es sei denn, man steht auf Gischt. Ein Post über dir habe ich bereits geschrieben, dass durch den Wind das ganze recht schwierig ist. Du kannst es mit roten Gummifischen oder Pilkern probieren zwischen 4-10 m. Genaue Plätze wären demnach bei Sierksdorf oder Klinikum.

Ich hoffe, du wirst nicht so schnell seekrank, warm einpacken und Petri Heil!:m


----------



## Fulli (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja einfach wird dass nicht, hab extra Kaugummis gegen Seekrankheit eingepackt. Aber ich will unbedingt los darum mal gucken was geht.

Schonmal danke für den Tipp. Hätte nicht gedacht dass sie so flach stehen.


----------



## elbetaler (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

#h Also ein gut gemeinter Rat. Wenn man schon an Kaugummis gegen eventuelle Magenverstimmung denkt, sollte man auch das 4 Grad kalte Wasser in die Planung einbeziehen. Ob es dabei 4 Meter oder 20 Meter tief ist, es bleibt kalt!
 Für ein Kleinboot-Unternehmen ist es keine gute Vorhersage, aber das soll nur meine Meinung sein. Bin selbst Kleinbootfahrer.


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Axtwerfer (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

kann verstehen wenn man " Geil " ist, aber bei dem Wind mit unsicheren Magen #d       Viel Spaß !  ( glaube kaum das Ihr den haben werdet ):g


----------



## Fulli (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ach wird schon positiv denken und laut Kalle haben wir dass letzte freie Boot also gibt noch genug andere mutige :vik:


----------



## elbetaler (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

....naaaaaja, der windfinder macht für Sonntag bissel Hoffnung. Halbwegs ablandig, nicht so weit raus - könnte was werden. Aber das sieht man immer erst direkt vor Ort.
 Dann sag ich mal Petri Heil! Und bitte berichten.


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Lümmy (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mittlerweile sieht es für morgen ja ganz gut aus....Wir werden auf jedenfall rausfahren. Und wollen wir mal sehen was geht...


----------



## Fulli (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So gerade wieder zuhause. Leider haben wir heute garnichts gefangen bis auf drei Muscheln und zwei Seesterne 

Es waren noch zwei andere Boote draussen, die einen haben schon am Mittag abgebrochen. Waren wohl nicht so Seefest :q
Die anderen kamen mit uns rein und die hatten einen 50cm  Dorsch.

Also sehr mau, ich hoffe ihr habt morgen mehr Glück :vik:


----------



## peiner freak (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moin ich hatte heute nachmittag 9 dorsche 2 davon zu klein ging eigendtlich für die kurze zeit und mein kater ist auch weg.....


----------



## Svenno 02 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



peiner freak schrieb:


> moin ich hatte heute nachmittag 9 dorsche 2 davon zu klein ging eigendtlich für die kurze zeit und mein kater ist auch weg.....



Warst du von Neustadt raus oder eine andere Ecke?


----------



## mathei (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



peiner freak schrieb:


> moin ich hatte heute nachmittag 9 dorsche 2 davon zu klein ging eigendtlich für die kurze zeit und *mein kater ist auch weg*.....



hoffe du findest ihn wieder. |supergri


----------



## MAXIMA (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

....heute Morgen wieder da, hatte wohl ne Schwimmweste an


----------



## peiner freak (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

warum soll ich nicht wieder da sein ? war zwischen pelzerhaken und lensterstrand unterwegs


----------



## peiner freak (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

aso der kater.... lach


----------



## yacaré (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Am gestrigen Sa. waren wir zu zweit von Travemünde aus gegen 11 Uhr raus... Die Wetterverhältnisse entsprachen (ausnahmsweise ;-) ) dem, was auf einem Wetterportal vorhergesagt wurde, so dass wir die nordöstlichen Ausläufer des Steinriffs beangeln konnten. Gegen Mittag kreisten in Sichtweite noch 3-5 weitere Angelboote, von denen jedoch die meisten bald die Angeln einholten... Mit Pilker und Gummi haben wir tiefen zw. 8 und 17 m beackert, zwischenzeitlich auch geschleppt, am Ende ist es bei einem guten  Dorsch auf den Pilker geblieben... Egal,  es hat auch so Spass gemacht. Nach dem Einlaufen kamen noch einige Boote nach, bei den meisten lief es mit dem Dorsch nicht viel besser, lediglich eine Besatzung meldete 11 gefangene Mefos, von denen 3 mitgenommen wurden.
Noch eine Info für Kurzentschlossene von außerhalb: Ca. 100 m von der Slippe entfernt gibt es einen Angelladen, in dem man die Fischereiabgabe SH entrichten und die Marke bekommen kann...


----------



## trollingfreak (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



yacaré schrieb:


> Am gestrigen Sa. waren wir zu zweit von Travemünde aus gegen 11 Uhr raus... Die Wetterverhältnisse entsprachen (ausnahmsweise ;-) ) dem, was auf einem Wetterportal vorhergesagt wurde, so dass wir die nordöstlichen Ausläufer des Steinriffs beangeln konnten. Gegen Mittag kreisten in Sichtweite noch 3-5 weitere Angelboote, von denen jedoch die meisten bald die Angeln einholten... Mit Pilker und Gummi haben wir tiefen zw. 8 und 17 m beackert, zwischenzeitlich auch geschleppt, am Ende ist es bei einem guten  Dorsch auf den Pilker geblieben... Egal,  es hat auch so Spass gemacht. Nach dem Einlaufen kamen noch einige Boote nach, bei den meisten lief es mit dem Dorsch nicht viel besser, lediglich eine Besatzung meldete 11 gefangene Mefos, von denen 3 mitgenommen wurden.
> Noch eine Info für Kurzentschlossene von außerhalb: Ca. 100 m von der Slippe entfernt gibt es einen Angelladen, in dem man die Fischereiabgabe SH entrichten und die Marke bekommen kann...



Moin, das mit den Mefos waren wir ;-). Einmal 65cm 3,5kg,60cm und eine 50ger, 8 Lütte zurückgesetzt!
Mit den Leos scheint es im Moment eher zäh laufen was ich so gehört habe! Aber es wird bestimmt besser, Kumpel hatte heute 8 Leos beim Schleppen. Kleiner Tip: Hängt mal einen Taildancer 11cm von Rapala in orange/schwarz ran. Der fängt immer Leos und man kann eine große Strecke beackern ;-)
Gruß und Petri alle


----------



## Slider17 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

heute zu zweit los richtung steinriff, rauf und runter gefahren, haben mit ddt 2 stattliche leos erwischen können, das wars auch schon.
waren viele boote heute unterwegs, mal sehen obs hier dazu noch input gibt...


----------



## Lümmy (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir hatten heute 6 ordentliche Leos und 4 Mefos, die aber leider alle zu lütt waren....war wirklich voll aufm Wasser


----------



## yacaré (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

trollingfreak, danke für den Tip, genau damit haben wir geschleppt, gestern nur wahrscheinlich zu kurz... Nächstes Mal dann etwas länger...


----------



## Margaux (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir waren am gestrigen Sonntag auch unterwegs. Entlang des Ufers (vor der Klinik und vor Brodau) haben wir auf Mefo geworfen, leider entfolglos. Beim Schleppen zwischendurch mit DTD Hot Tiger gingen drei Leos ans Band, davon einer immerhin knapp 70cm. 

Alles in allem eine zähe Fischerei, aber trotzdem ein schöner Tag.


----------



## Fxndlxng (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

wir waren am Sonntag Richtung Grömitz unterwegs, wie so viele andere auch.
Wir hatten 4 Mefos bis Mitte 50. Eine bessere Forelle von 60+ kurz hinterm Boot verloren und ca. 10 Dorsche eingesammelt. Die meisten Fische haben wir über tiefem Wasser gefangen, ab ca. 50Fuss.

Grüße!


----------



## Margaux (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dickes Petri, Marius! 

Ich sollte wohl auch wieder von DTD auf Schlepplöffel wechseln...


----------



## Bigpit (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hi Leute,
  Ich bin neu hier und wünsche erst mal ein Wunderschönes „HALLO“ an alle. 

  Hab mir vor kurzem ein Angelboot von 5,20 m gegönnt und wolle jetzt auch mal an der Ostsee starten. Gedacht hab ich mir mit 4 Mann nach Neustadt im Holstein zu fahren und dann mein Glück zu versuchen.
  Würde gerne wissen wie euer Erfahrungsbericht zu Neustadt ist, auf was man im Moment gehen sollte und was für Köder ich verwenden sollte.
  Hab mit Schleppangeln noch gar keine Erfahrung gesammelt nur so zur Info. Bislang nur mit Gummi und Pilker vor Langeland.
  Dann muss ich noch wissen wie es mit Angelkarten aussieht, wo man die bekommt, wie Teuer und ob man gleich Jahreskarten bekommen kann. Bei was für Windstärken kann man Überhaut raus, wo der Dorsch steht usw.
  Freu mich schon auf eure Antworten.
  MfG
  Pit


----------



## Axtwerfer (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Bigpit,

Erfahrungsberichte über Neustadt kannst Du hier ja reichlich nachlesen.
Was Du mit Gummi u. Pilker auf Langeland gemacht hast, dass kannst Du in der Bucht auch anwenden. Zum Schleppangeln 
 ( einfach mal ein paar Seiten vorblättern ) da haben schon andere Neulinge gefragt. 
Angelkarten.  Ich habe meine letztes Jahr bei Kalles Angelshop bekommen ( Nach Tel. Anmeldung) Kannst Ihm auch gleich nen Wobbler o.ä. abkaufen, dann freut er sich und hat nicht das Gefühl nur Angelkartenbesorger zu sein.
Besorg dir eine Seekarte oder nen Plotter, Echo ist ebenso unverzichtbar. Wind-- bis 4 Bft. danach wirds ungemütlich.
Wo momentan der Fisch steht  #c


----------



## Margaux (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Hallo Bigpit,
> Erfahrungsberichte über Neustadt kannst Du hier ja reichlich nachlesen.



@Bigpit: dem oben Geschriebenen schließe ich mich an, alle Deine Fragen werden beim Lesen dieses Themas hier beantwortet (und noch mehr) und es macht zudem Spaß und ist interessant. 

Glückwunsch zum Boot #6.


----------



## Fxndlxng (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sieht ja mal wieder bescheiden aus für's WE.


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wie immer. Is ja nichts neues.
Gruß


----------



## ChrisHH (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dafür allerdings in der Woche bei niedrigen Temp. ledigl. Stärke 2, allerdings aus Osten. Wie sind denn so eure Meinungen dazu. Vielen gilt Ostwind ja als Killer für die Beiswilligkeit. Auch in der Lübecker Bucht? 

Gesendet von meinem U8860 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Margaux (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Team Ahnungslos schrieb:


> Wie immer. Is ja nichts neues.
> Gruß



Allerdings #d

Montag bis Freitag sitze ich leider im Büro...


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja Volker , da ist es wieder ,das leidige Thema .


----------



## ChrisHH (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Manchmal hat selbst. Tätigkeit doch nen Vorteil...  Aber neben meiner Frage zum Ostwind, kann jemand mal nen Sideplaner empfehlen für nen Einsatz auf den Mietbooten in Neustadt oder Travemünde? 

Gesendet von meinem U8860 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin 
Ich fische fast ausschließlich den Black Beast von Lorents Marine , laufen auch mit 90 g Bleien super hinterher .
Ab und zu fische ich auch noch selbstgebaute einhandplaner , den Finnischen sehr ähnlich .

Ostwind ,Westwind . Gefangen hab ich bei allen Winden gut .
Gruß


----------



## ChrisHH (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hast du Größe S oder M und hast du die direkt beim Hersteller gekauft? Fischst du die fixiert oder lässt du auslösen und durchrutschen?


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Jeweils einen Satz Größe M und XL direkt vom Hersteller  .   Er versendet aber nur an Firmenadressen . 
Bei mir lösen sie aus und  laufen bis zum Blei runter . 
Gruß


----------



## Fxndlxng (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich bevorzuge die finnischen und ich lasse sie nicht auslösen um unbehinderter drillen zu können. Ich glaube die meisten handhaben es so. 

Temperaturstürze sind generell nicht fangfördernd. Ostwind ist aber nicht grundsätzlich schlecht. Also wenn Du zeit hast würde ich es ruhig versuchen.


----------



## mrgrinton (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Männer´s, ich spiele mit dem Gedanken am Dienstag nach Neustadt zu fahren. Windfinder gibt ne 3 aus Osten. Kann man da mit einem Kleinboot noch vernünftig schleppen?
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Margaux (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Ostwind ist aber nicht grundsätzlich schlecht. Also wenn Du zeit hast würde ich es ruhig versuchen.



Japp! Wäre heute Ostwind der Stärke 2-3 säße ich nicht vor dem PC, sondern im Boot.


----------



## ChrisHH (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Findling dachte auch an die finnischen Inliner. Kennt jemand wen, der anständige Nachbauten verkauft? 

Gesendet von meinem U8860 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wasserfell (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo zusammen wollte am Freitag zum Angeln nach Neustadt und wollte 
Mal fragen wo man zur Zeit gut Platte fängt?


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Über sandigem Grund .
Gruß


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



ChrisHH schrieb:


> @Findling dachte auch an die finnischen Inliner. Kennt jemand wen, der anständige Nachbauten verkauft?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U8860 mit Tapatalk



Geh mal auf die Seite vom Schleppfischer , bisschen teuer aber gut oder Trollingtreffen .de die sind auch gut . 
Gruß


----------



## Margaux (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Team Ahnungslos schrieb:


> Über sandigem Grund .



Japp


----------



## schleppangler (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Als Brettchen kommen bei mir nur diese von Trollingtreffen infrage alles andere ist überholt!!
http://www.trollingtreffen.de/Fanartikel_Trollingtreffen/

Sind zwar nicht billig aber von allen Inline Brettchen das mit Abstand beste System!

Ich habe mir die nachgebaut und ich kann sagen bei mir kommt nichts anderes mehr an Board!

Mfg Kay


----------



## Axtwerfer (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Die habe ich auch !  Laufen Super und sind Ihr Geld wert. #6


----------



## Wasserfell (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ok auf sandigen Grund. Aber welche Ecke in der Bucht 
Ist wohl erfolgsversprechend um diese Jahreszeit ?


----------



## HD4ever (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



schleppangler schrieb:


> Als Brettchen kommen bei mir nur diese von Trollingtreffen infrage alles andere ist überholt!!
> http://www.trollingtreffen.de/Fanartikel_Trollingtreffen/
> 
> Sind zwar nicht billig aber von allen Inline Brettchen das mit Abstand beste System!



Dem schließ ich mich an ! #6
die ganzen billigen , die zB auslösen und dann aufs Vorfach runterrutschen, erfüllen zwar auch seinen Zweck .. aber die Easybords sind vom handling her top ! hab davon nun 4 Paar aufm Boot


----------



## todes.timo (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Viele forellen heute aber alle zu klein


----------



## Blaupause (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Heute mit einem Kollegen zusammen in Rosenfelde abgeschneidert. Nicht mal einen vernünftigen Kontakt gehabt. Geangelt haben wir von 7:30 - 13:00 Uhr mit Snurrebassen und Gno´s in Naturfarben (meine Lieblingsfarben sind grün und weiß) mit Springerfliege im Pattegriesen- oder Tangläufer-Muster. Die Sandbank etwa 40 Meter im Wasser ist weg, falls die dort jemand sucht...


----------



## ChrisHH (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke für die Sideplaner Hinweise. Kann jemans noch mal kurz sagen, was die von Trollingtreffen so besonders macht? 

Anscheinend rutschen die ja nach dem Auslösen nicht weiter durch, sondern klemmen immer noch auf der Schnur. Ist das bei den ganzen Finnischen Sideplanern so also z.B. bei denen http://www.schleppfischer.de/Finnland-Planer-Sideplaner

und funktioniert das nur mit Monoschnur?

Was haltet ihr von sowas?
Guckt mal hier
http://www.sport-anzeigen.net/kleinanzeigen.html und gebt als Suchbegriff oben links Sideplaner oder A1536266 ein.
Ist ja auch der Finnlandtyp. 
Macht das einen Unterschied, ob da ein Clip oder diese Klemmvorrichtung mit zwei zusammen gepressten Gummimuffen ist?
Sorry für die vielen Anfängerfragen und guten Start in die neue Woche ;-)


----------



## bensihari (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen,

kurzes Update von gestern! 4xSilber (zweimal zu klein, einmal 50cm und einmal 62cm). Eine gute im Drill verloren und noch zwei-drei Fehlbisse gehabt... Die Taildancer für Dorsch blieben bis auf einen unbeachtet...
Aber n toller Tag auf dem Wasser, nur ziemlich windig! 

VG Jens


----------



## Marco74 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Da hattest du mehr Glück als wir.
Viele Fehlbisse - drei mal silber klein, zwei mal besseres silber verloren und 5 kleine Dorsche.
Warst du auch zwischen Timmendorf und Sierksdorf?


----------



## bensihari (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ne, wir waren Richtung Grömitz! War zwar deutlich unangenehmer wegen des Windes, aber anscheinend auch erfolgreicher! Aber auch kleine werden größer! ;-)

Welche Tiefe hast du gefangen? Bei uns war das sp bei 7,5m...


----------



## schleppangler (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ChrisHH

Die Easyboards von Trollingtreff werden auf die Schnur geklemmt (geht auch mit geflochtener) Bei einem Biss löst der Clip aus und das Brettchen steht Strömungsgünstig im Wasser ( wenig Wiederstand),es verbleibt an der geklemmten Stelle und kann mit *einer!!* Hand von der Schnur genommen werden! 

Die Finnischen Boards mit dem Gummidichtungen verbleiben auch an Ort und Stelle ,allerdings löst dort nicht aus das heißt das Brettchen macht immer Druck im Wasser, besonders unangenehm wenn ein Dorsch das Brettchen wie ein Pose unter Wasser zieht.Da besteht auch mal die Gefahr von Schnurbruch!Zum lösen des Brettchen von der Schnur sind 2 Hände nötig.

Die Auslöseboards ,da löst der Clip beim Biss aus und das Brettchen rutscht bis zum Vorfach hinuter, hat den Nachteil das man das Brettchen komplett mitdrillen muß .Falls ein sprungfreudiger Fisch dabei ist hat dieser nur die Vorfachlänge zum agieren das kosten den einen odr anderen Fisch, meist größere Forellen oder Lachse!


Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter!

Mfg Kay


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Die Easyboards musst du auch mit drillen .
Die Auslöseboards legen sich auch strömungsgünstig ins Wasser und macht beim Drill keinen Unterschied . 
Da ich zwischen Köder und Blei ca. 10 m lasse habe ich keine Probleme mit zu kurzer Leine und kann beides auf einmal abnehmen ,da das Board nur bis zum Blei rutscht .

Wenn man natürlich das Blei gleich hinters Vorfach macht kann das zum Problem werden . 

Gruß


----------



## Fxndlxng (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Früher oder später wechseln fast alle auf die nicht rutschende Variante. Man bekommt das Brett früher von der Schnur und hat dementsprechend mehr vom Drill. Außerdem geht man Bleiverlusten und Getüddel aus dem Weg.

Edit: Mir ist mal versehentlich während eines Lachsdrills das Brett ausgelöst und dann runtergerutscht. Irgendwie hat es mir dann das Blei von der Schnur gehauen. Resultat war dann, dass das Brett bis zum Blinker durchgerutscht ist und der arme Lachs im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ein Brett vorm Kopf hatte. Dafür konnte er dann aber den Kescher nicht kommen sehen... war trotzdem ein stressiges Erlebnis. Wäre der Fisch noch gesprungen wäre er sicher weg gewesen.

Grüße!


----------



## Margaux (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Früher oder später wechseln fast alle auf die nicht rutschende Variante.


 
Genau diese Entwicklung habe ich auch gemacht und benutze mittlerweise die hier schon empfohlenen Easyboards von Trollingtreffen. Das klappt prima.


----------



## ChrisHH (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke für die reichlichen Antworten. Die Easyboards habt ihr damit schon mal ganz gut verkauft ;-)

Eine Frage stell ich aber noch gleich hinterher und zwar zu den Abständen:
Wieviel Abstand lasst ihr zwischen Bleiparavan und Blinker und wieviel Abstand dann noch mal zum Sideplaner - nur so grob?
Dann bin ich wohl erstmal mit den Fragen durch und komme hoffentlich bald aufs Wasser...

Many Thx#h


----------



## ChrisHH (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ist damit schon alles gesagt? Gerade das Bild gefunden
http://www.angelfieber.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Paravan_110112.jpg


----------



## Margaux (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Also, ich persönlich habe zwischen Köder und Board etwa 30 m, das Blei setze ich dazwischen so 7-10m vor den Blinker. Das entspricht ja ungefähr der Darstellung, wobei jeder Schlepper individuelle Abstände hat, mit denen er gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat.


----------



## HRO1961 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin

Prima, hier Erfahrungswerte abgreifen zu können.
Habe mich als "sideplaner-Anfänger" gerade aufgrund der gleichen hier genannten Argumente eines alten Boardies entschieden, nicht rutschende sideplaner zu kaufen.
Ich hoffe, sie am WE (hoffentlich spielen die Winde mit) erstmalig einsetzen zu können. Der Angelfreund stellt sie selber her und vertreibt sie echt günstig über seinen Angel-online-shop.


Gruss aus HRO


----------



## Amigo-X (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin, ich fahre zur Zeit noch die Sideplaner von Offshore, die mit dem Fähnchen. Geht eigentlich, ich wollte mir aber diese hier zulegen: :m

von Dammy's TrollingTackle

hat jemand Erfahrung damit ?


----------



## Fxndlxng (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Morgen jemand draussen?


----------



## Margaux (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Morgen jemand draussen?


 
Japp, sehr wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

jup , ich werd auch mal wieder .

Gruß


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bin noch unschlüssig, kann im Moment kein nasses Fell gebrauchen.


----------



## schleppangler (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Natürlich! Mal sehen ob ich noch nen Beifahrer organisiert bekomme!


Mfg Kay


----------



## Axtwerfer (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Der Oswind ist natürlich sch..... ! Ne 3-4 in Böhen 5 macht das ganze nicht einfacher.#q


----------



## diesel21 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich beneide euch bin gerade noch dabei mein boot zu restaurieren aber ab März bin ich dabei also Petri an alle


----------



## diesel21 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Findling echt gute Beiträge die du lieferst wen du noch den Beitrag erfolgsloser dorschjäger) was beisteuerte kannst wäre das super Hut ab


----------



## peiner freak (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Morgen jemand draussen?


 juppp


----------



## blue pearl (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sind gestern nach kurzer beurteilung der Wetterlage rausgefahren. Haben mit Wobbler und Blinker von Neustadt Richtung Grömitz geschleppt  War ein bisschen wellig aber ein schöner angeltag der uns am ende 14 Dorsche und 1 Mefo beschert hat.


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



diesel21 schrieb:


> Findling echt gute Beiträge die du lieferst wen du noch den Beitrag erfolgsloser dorschjäger) was beisteuerte kannst wäre das super Hut ab



Danke, aber was genau ist da jetzt die Frage?


----------



## Margaux (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ein gewisses Maß an Interpunktion würde sicherlich auch helfen


----------



## diesel21 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Danke, aber was genau ist da jetzt die Frage?



Mich würde interessieren wie genau du vorgehst wen du auf Dorsch angelst.
Danke im voraus.


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Margaux schrieb:


> Ein gewisses Maß an Interpunktion würde sicherlich auch helfen



Volker, Volker, Volker .


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



blue pearl schrieb:


> Sind gestern nach kurzer beurteilung der Wetterlage rausgefahren. Haben mit Wobbler und Blinker von Neustadt Richtung Grömitz geschleppt  War ein bisschen wellig aber ein schöner angeltag der uns am ende 14 Dorsche und 1 Mefo beschert hat.



Hattet ihr das gelbe Boot ?

Gruß


----------



## ChrisHH (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Ahnungslos und Margaux: wart ihr eigentl. unterwegs und ging was? Petri an Blue Pearl!


----------



## blue pearl (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

jo, das waren wir. Warst du derjenige der zwischen Bliesdof und Grömitz vor uns war? Und wenn hast du auch erfolg gehabt? Gruß V+J


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Jupp , das war ich . 
Hatte 25 Dorsche und 4 Forellen . Bin aber erst um 10 Uhr  los und war um 15 Uhr wieder im Hafen . 

Gruß


----------



## blue pearl (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Was für Köder hattest du? Wir hatten Apex  und Rapalla Wobbler.


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Blech und Naturköder , hauptsächlich klein .
Auf Apex hatte ich nicht einen Biss. 
Gruß


----------



## Margaux (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



ChrisHH schrieb:


> @Ahnungslos und Margaux: wart ihr eigentl. unterwegs und ging was?


 
Japp, ich war Samstag draußen, allerdings nur von ca. 11.00 bis 15.00 Uhr. Da ich alleine unterwegs war und kein spezielles Trolling-Boot habe, hatte ich Freihand zwei Ruten draußen. Auf Blech konnte ich ein paar Dorsche ergattern, eine schöne Mefo ist leider ausgestiegen.


----------



## Margaux (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Team Ahnungslos schrieb:


> Volker, Volker, Volker .


 
Ist meine Meinung, Stephan, aber ich hatte ja auch ein  angehängt.


----------



## Fxndlxng (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



diesel21 schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren wie genau du vorgehst wen du auf Dorsch angelst.
> Danke im voraus.



Sry, aber Du müsstest Deine Frage schon etwas konkretisieren. Für die Verschriftlichung überregionaler und jahreszeitunabhängiger Pauschallösungen fehlt es mir an Zeit und Motivation. 

Grüße!


----------



## ChrisHH (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Marius,

meine Easyboards müssten in den nächsten Tagen bei mir eintreffen und wie ich grad gelesen habe, bist du ausschließlich mit Geflochtener unterwegs. Wie hast du deine Boards denn gepimpt, damit Sie auf Geflochtener halten. So wie in der Anleitung beschrieben mit ner dünnen, eingeklebten Gummimatte? Irgendwelche Material und Klebervorschläge?
Thx again ;-)

Und Petri an Ahnungslos und Margaux! Ich komm frühestens nächste Woche raus, da kribbelt es natürlich in den Fingern, wenn man das so liest... 
Hoffe die kommende Kälte vernagelt nicht die Mäuler...


----------



## Fxndlxng (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

ich fische Nachbauten der Easyboards, die mit einer justierbaren Klemme versehen sind. Bei mir brauche ich nichts zu kleben, aber als Antirutschbelag benutze ich herausgeschnittene Stücke aus Fahrradschläuchen. Die dann einfach alle 1-2 Jahre wechseln.Zum kleben kannst Du aber z.B. Pantera aus dem Bootsbereich nehmen. 30er geflochtene hält problemlos. Davor kommt natürlich noch ein Vorfach.

Grüße!


----------



## Margaux (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich fische mit dünnerer Geflochtener als Hauptschnur und schalte davor Monofile, auf die ich die Boards klemme. Das hat auch den Vorteil, daß ich gleich den richtigen Abstand vom Brett zum Köder weiß (25-30m), ohne daß ich einen Schnurzähler brauche. Den Abstand Brett zum Boot mache ich dann auf Sicht.


----------



## Fxndlxng (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das ist auch eine sehr gute Lösung. Haben wir so auf Bornholm kennengelernt und auch eine Weile so gefischt. Blöd ist nur die Knoterei, wenn Du mal ein paar Meter Vorfach verloren hast und die Längen nicht mehr passen.

Und, traut sich am WE jemand raus?


----------



## Marco74 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

30 Meter Mono nehme ich auch als Dämpfer (und 10 am Rigger bzw. Diver).
Eigentlich wollte ich am WE raus. Aber Tageshöchstwerte von -9 und dazu ne 4... nee, selbst bei Windschutz nicht...


----------



## lakoehn (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War gerade in der Marina. Es ist keine change rauszufahren alles zugefrohren
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HD4ever (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

in Neustadt ? oder wo ist das ?


----------



## lakoehn (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja in Neustadt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das erste Hafenbecken gleich nach der Einfahrt . 
Kann im Stadthafen schon ganz anders aussehen .
Gruß


----------



## lakoehn (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir sind noch extra in den Stadthagen gefahren. Auch zugefroren. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneiderfisch (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ancora...


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Kurzes Update . 
Ancora zu , Kunya zu ,Stadthafen zu und Grömitz auch zu . 

Gruß


----------



## Schneiderfisch (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Oooohaa..... ich will das es augenblicklich wieder wärmer wird!


----------



## schleppangler (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich fische auch geflochtene, habe aber die Monovorlaufschnur von 10m im letzten Jahr auf 5m in diesem verkürzt!
Bisher keine Probleme.Und der Knoten (Mono zu geflochtener) bleibt bei Keschern der fische jetzt quasi  in der Luft und zwängt sich nicht durch die Ringe unter Last wie letztes Jahr 


Mfg Kay


----------



## bensihari (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen,

meint Ihr bei der jetzigen Wetterprognose gibt es eine realistische Chance, am Wochenende von Neustadt aus los zu kommen? Oder wird da wahrscheinlich noch alles dicht gefrohren sein? :-(

VG Jens


----------



## Schneiderfisch (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Jens,
das wirste haken können.
Sämtliche Häfen sind doch dicht gefroren...
erfreu dich solange an unseren Bildern und Gesprächen in der Trollinggruppe, das hilft! :vik::q:q

Gruß, Olli


----------



## Margaux (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> Moin Jens,
> das wirste haken können.
> Sämtliche Häfen sind doch dicht gefroren...


 
Allerdings. Ich war gestern in Neustadt - im Stadthafen und der Ancora Marina - da ist alles dick zugeeist. Nachts ist dann noch Schnee draufgekommen und die Temperaturen sollen im Minus-Bereich bleiben, Mitte der Woche bis - 7° Grad. Das wird erstmal nichts.

Eine Frage an die Troller von Euch: in der Kunya liegen seit längerem mindestens fünf Trolling-Boote. Ist das nur für eine bestimmte Zeit oder sind das komplette Winterliegeplätze?


----------



## bensihari (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hmpf!!!!!!!!!! Habs ja fast befürchtet... #q#q#q
Das wird dann das dritte Wochenende ohne fischen... So langsam dreh ich ab!!!!!! #q
Aber danke für das Update!!!!! :m


----------



## Margaux (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



bensihari schrieb:


> Das wird dann das dritte Wochenende ohne fischen... So langsam dreh ich ab!!!!!! #q
> Aber danke für das Update!!!!! :m


 
Eisangeln im Forellenpuff :q


----------



## Margaux (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Das ist auch eine sehr gute Lösung. Haben wir so auf Bornholm kennengelernt und auch eine Weile so gefischt. Blöd ist nur die Knoterei, wenn Du mal ein paar Meter Vorfach verloren hast und die Längen nicht mehr passen.


 
Ja, stimmt. Allerdings kann man ein paar Meter mehr aufspulen. Das hilft zumindest, wenn man nur ein paar Meter verliert. Zudem wechsele ich wegen der Belastung durch die Scherbretter, Slide Diver etc. eh öfter vor neuen Angeltagen die vorgeknotene Mono und gleiche damit bei Angeltagen verlorene Meter wieder aus. 

Auf dem Boot mußte ich bisher erst einmal neu anknoten. Das dann bei Windstärke 4 und das war keine Freude


----------



## Schneiderfisch (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Volker,

das ist gerade bei der Kunya ganz nach Absprache möglich. Da es dort an Winterliegeplätzen nie mangelt und der Inhaber sehr entspannt ist, kann man das ganz nach belieben sogar tageweise mit ihm vereinbaren. Von einem Boot weiss ich zb ganz genau das es nur eine bestimmte Zeit drin liegt und quasi Wochenweise abgerechnet werden wird.


----------



## Margaux (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Olli,

danke für die Info. Ich hatte mit Frau Schmidt (?) von der Kunya im Herbst telefoniert und wegen eines Winterliegeplatzes für das ganze Winterhalbjahr gefragt. Das hatte sie aber abgelehnt mit dem Hinweis, daß sie keine Lust habe, sich um "Rettungsaktionen bei Sturm in der Nacht" o.ä. kümmern zu müssen . Gestern hatte ich dann halt gesehen, daß seit mehreren Wochen einige Trollingboote in der Kunya liegen und jetzt auch eingeforen sind. 

Ich frage sie nächste Saison noch mal, wobei ich über den Winter zu einem angemessenen Preis auch gut in der Ancora liege.


----------



## Axtwerfer (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Kann man nicht in Travemünde slippen ?  Immerhin fahren die großen Pötte auch durch den Hafen, da müsste es doch frei sein. |kopfkrat

Gibt es eigendlich die "Marke" schon Online ?


----------



## Schneiderfisch (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

travemünde ist heute Nacht soweit ich weiss, auch dichtgefroren.
Schau mal bei Frerk auf der seite.
Taff-inaff.de/news


----------



## yacaré (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Schaut doch mal "durch" die verschiedenen Webcams... In Travemünde zumindest scheint alles zu fließen...


----------



## schleppangler (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja,ja,
die Trave fließt aber die Eisschollen befinden am Rand wo die Steganlagen sind und da fließt nichts! die Slippe ist auch mit Eisschollen dicht,die treiben da zwar nur aber die finden die Bootsrümpfe und Geber auch nicht so toll! Ein Freund hat gestern Morgen sein Boot gerade mit ach und krach aus dem Wasser bekommen!


Mfg Kay


----------



## trollingfreak (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,  mal jemand draußen gewesen?  Sind ja fast alle Häfen dicht


----------



## Fxndlxng (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

In Neustadt geht nix mehr. Travemünde soll aber noch offen sein. Ich klingel gleich mal durch.


----------



## Toxic110 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

keine Angst bald gehts wieder rauss!

habe gerade auf RTL gelesen...

* Am zweiten Wochenende (08./09.02.) sind  dann Werte zwischen 10 und 15 Grad möglich. Der Frühling kommt mitten im  Februar. *


----------



## Amigo-X (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Großenbrode ist ebenfalls dicht zugefroren


----------



## Schneiderfisch (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Toxic110 schrieb:


> keine Angst bald gehts wieder rauss!
> 
> habe gerade auf RTL gelesen...
> 
> * Am zweiten Wochenende (08./09.02.) sind  dann Werte zwischen 10 und 15 Grad möglich. Der Frühling kommt mitten im  Februar. *



glaube ich erst, wenn ich es erlebe


----------



## Axtwerfer (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bin auch schon ganz juckig   dann wirds ja voll an den Slippen in der Bucht mitte Febr.|bigeyes


----------



## Fxndlxng (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sind das wieder beschissene Aussichten... |uhoh:
Aber seit es etwas milder ist, werden auch wieder Fische gefangen. So hörte ich von der einen oder anderen Forelle aus Richtung Steinriff. Leider ist außer Travemünde noch immer alles zu und die Windvorhersage für's WE tut ihr übriges dazu.


----------



## Margaux (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Sind das wieder beschissene Aussichten... |uhoh: ... die Windvorhersage für's WE tut ihr übriges dazu.


 
So sieht' s aus -wie eigentlich fast immer. Kaum wird es milder, wird der Wind zu stark. Ich frage mich manchmal, ob ein eigenes Boot, das man in der Regel nur an den Wochenenden nutzen kann, wirklich Sinn macht...


----------



## Fxndlxng (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Völlig falscher Ansatz. Hierbei geht es um Leidenschaft. 
Deshalb macht es auf jeden Fall Sinn, die Familie an seinem freien Tag morgens gegen 5 Uhr im Bett zurück zu lassen und den ganzen Tag draußen auf der Ostsee gegen Müdigkeit und Kälte anzukämpfen, viel Geld, viel Kilometer und noch mehr Zeit zu investieren, um dann ab und zu mal nen schönen Fisch zu fangen und sich den Rest der Zeit Sorgen über sein Boot, das Wetter, Eis, Schnee und Wasserstände zu machen. Noch Fragen?


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Was meinst du wie oft du los kommst wenn du dir bei gutem Wetter eines der Mietboote ergattern musst?
 Ne ne dann lieber klein aber mein!


----------



## Margaux (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Deshalb macht es auf jeden Fall Sinn, die Familie an seinem freien Tag morgens gegen 5 Uhr im Bett zurück zu lassen und den ganzen Tag draußen auf der Ostsee gegen Müdigkeit und Kälte anzukämpfen, viel Geld, viel Kilometer und noch mehr Zeit zu investieren...


 
Schon klar! Würde ich ja auch machen, wenn das Wochenend-Wetter nicht andauernd einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen würde.


----------



## Margaux (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Torsk_SH schrieb:


> Was meinst du wie oft du los kommst wenn du dir bei gutem Wetter eines der Mietboote ergattern musst?
> Ne ne dann lieber klein aber mein!


 
Nee, dann lieber Kutter |muahah: 

Meine Frage war doch rhetorisch, die meine Enttäuschung darüber zum Ausdruck brachte, daß es dieses Wochenende wieder nicht klappt. Ich würde mein Kleinboot nie wieder verkaufen... :k


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War schon klar, man tapert ja selber leider viel zu oft bedröppelt am Carbootport vorbei und kommt nicht raus.


----------



## Margaux (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja, und ich finde, im letzten und auch in diesem Winter war das wirklich so oft, daß das Wetter zu den Wochenenden hin zu schlecht für die Bootsangelei wurde, während unter der Woche meistens drei bis vier klasse Tage dabei waren. 

Na ja, hoffen wir nun das Beste für das übernächste Wochenende.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Männers,

es ist wirklich bitter wie lange nimmer, diesen Winter....
@Kai, wehe du fährst nochmal ohne mich! Du schuldest mir noch ne gemeinsame Ausfahrt 
Ich muss ja auch mal deinen Blinker ausprobieren.


----------



## Margaux (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Es scheint ja tendenziell recht windig zu bleiben...


----------



## Fxndlxng (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war am Samstag Morgen im Hafen. Dank unseres Kraftaktes vom Wochenende zuvor, war unser Boot eisfrei und schwamm frei in seinem Eisloch. Leider war der Rest des Hafens und insbesondere die Hafenausfahrt noch immer dicht. Wäre man früh morgens rausgekommen, hätte man vor Einsetzen des Starkwindes auf die andere Buchtseite wechseln, dort im Windschatten fischen und Abends auf der Welle zurückreiten können Ging so aber leider nicht. Bei der momentanen Vorhersage von 9bft würde ich aber auch das nicht mehr wagen. Aber noch besteht ja Hoffnung! Apropos Hoffnung, am Samstag wurde beim BAC Gemeinschaftsfischen vor Möltenort eine 82er Forelle von 7,25kg gelandet. Petri, sag ich da!


----------



## moborie (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Ich war am Samstag Morgen im Hafen. Dank unseres Kraftaktes vom Wochenende zuvor, war unser Boot eisfrei und schwamm frei in seinem Eisloch. Leider war der Rest des Hafens und insbesondere die Hafenausfahrt noch immer dicht. Wäre man früh morgens rausgekommen, hätte man vor Einsetzen des Starkwindes auf die andere Buchtseite wechseln, dort im Windschatten fischen und Abends auf der Welle zurückreiten können Ging so aber leider nicht. Bei der momentanen Vorhersage von 9bft würde ich aber auch das nicht mehr wagen. Aber noch besteht ja Hoffnung! Apropos Hoffnung, am Samstag wurde beim BAC Gemeinschaftsfischen vor Möltenort eine 82er Forelle von 7,25kg gelandet. Petri, sag ich da!


 
Bist Du sicher , daß das 7,25 kg waren ???? Gibts da ein Foto ???


----------



## Rainer 32 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Da kannst Du sicher sein, auf einer BAC Veranstaltung werden die Fische hundertprozentig gewogen.


----------



## Shadpoker (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



moborie schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher , daß das 7,25 kg waren ???? Gibts da ein Foto ???





Moin,

ja das stimmt :vik:


----------



## schleppangler (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war live dabei , wunderschöner Fisch mit Laichhaken.
Ein Foto gibbet auf der Bac Homepage, allerdings nur für Mitglieder
Einzusehen !!
Wir hatten reichlich Dorsche bis 63cm und ein paar zu kleine Mefos! 



Mfg Kay


----------



## marcus7 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war heut und gestern in der bucht mit schlauchi unterwegs. 

Beim schleppen mit tauchscheiben und Blinker auf 10m gabs ne mefo, allerdings nur um die 40cm.

wollte eigentlich im neustädter hafen rein, aber der war gestern früh noch voller dicker eis schollen.  Bin dann bei bliesdorf rein.

Dorsch gab es recht viele, die meisten auf wurm auf Höhe des Turms bei der untiefentonne. Aber von gut 30stk. Waren nur 10 mitnehmbar und auch die waren nur 40-50cm....
Die besseren sind bestimmt draußen zum laichen. 

Plattfisch gab es nur einen, der war aber ne fette kliesche ü40. So ne grosse Kliesche hab ich noch nicht gehabt...

Als es windstill war bei ca. 16m gab es in wurfdistanz zum boot ein wahres kesseltreiben mit Finger langen sprotten o.ä. auf 1 Quadratmeter hat das wasser gekocht vor kleinfisch. Da war so ein komischer Vogel, sah aus wie ein Pinguin .  Der ist da durch mehrmals und hat sich welche geholt. Aber wer oder was treibt um die jahreszeit so viel kleinfisch an die Oberfläche??

Hat wer von euch sowas schon mal beobachtet?

Das ging bestimmt 2min. Lang....
habe leider beide ruten mit wattwurmmontagen beködert gehabt. Habe eine so schnell es ging auf nen blinker ummontiert und noch einen wurf machen können bevors zuende war. Hatte dabei kein biss, aber war wie gesagt nur ein wurf dann wars vorbei. Dieser komische Pinguin hat zwar trozdem noch getaucht, aber an der Oberfläche war nichts mehr zu sehen...


----------



## Axtwerfer (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Die" Sprotten" waren warscheinlich Tobis und der "Pinguin" könnte ein Papageientaucher gewesen sein, die habe ich im Frühjahr schon öfter in der Bucht gesehen.

Hätteste mal lieber auf Mefo geschleppt, wäre bestimmt erfolgreicher gewesen als halbstarke Dorsche zu sammeln. Immerhin keine Nullnummer und "Windstille" ist ja auch schon mal was ind dieser Zeit. Ich hoffe immer noch aufs WE. :m


----------



## marcus7 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Schwimmen tobis so weit draußen an der Oberfläche? Konnte die viecher gut erkennen. Das waren junge heringe, sprotten oder ähnliches. Was die eingekesselt hat würde mich mal interessieren....

tja diese schlepperei mit diesen tauchscheiben ging mir irgendwann so auf den Senkel das ichs dann gelassen hab...mehrere male tüdel, dreck am drilling und man merkts nicht...
Habe dann lieber mit blinker geworfen bei 3-5m aber da haben nur paar dorsche gebissen.

Außerdem musste ich ja bei bliesdorf rein, weiß gar nicht obs da so gut ist für mefl. Bis zum hansa park wollte ich von da aus nicht fahren.

Lg


----------



## schleppangler (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Deine Räuber könnten Seelachse gewesen sein und junge Heringe sind auch möglich !


Mfg Kay


----------



## Fxndlxng (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich habe so etws mal beim herbstlichen Heringsangeln vor Pelzerhaken erlebt. Plötzlich flogen reihenweise Mini-Heringe wenige meter von mir entfernt aus dem Wasser und hinter Ihnen furchten größere Schatten durch die Wellen. Köhler waren damals noch kein Thema in der Bucht, daher vermutete ich Makrelen und Forellen.  War mitten am Tag bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und dauerte insgesamt weniger als eine Minute. Bis ich endlich geschaltet und das Heringsvorfach abgetüdelt und einen Blinker montiert hatte, war das Spektakel aber längst vorbei.

Grüße


----------



## Margaux (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mensch Mensch, solche Geschichten machen noch mehr Lust, endlich wieder zu angeln. Wie seht Ihr die Chancen für das Wochenende? Das Eis zieht sich ja mehr und mehr zurück, allerdings prognostiziert windfinder.com für Samstag-Sonntag Windstärke 5 in Böen 8, vornehmlich aus Süd.


----------



## Fxndlxng (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich werde früh Morgens versuchen auf die andere Seite zu kommen und dann in Richtung Osten schleppen. Das ist die einzige Chance. Ansonsten bleibt nur noch rausholen und in Travemünde slippen, das ist mir aber zu viel Action.


----------



## marcus7 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Ich habe so etws mal beim herbstlichen Heringsangeln vor Pelzerhaken erlebt. Plötzlich flogen reihenweise Mini-Heringe wenige meter von mir entfernt aus dem Wasser und hinter Ihnen furchten größere Schatten durch die Wellen. Köhler waren damals noch kein Thema in der Bucht, daher vermutete ich Makrelen und Forellen.  War mitten am Tag bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und dauerte insgesamt weniger als eine Minute. Bis ich endlich geschaltet und das Heringsvorfach abgetüdelt und einen Blinker montiert hatte, war das Spektakel aber längst vorbei.
> 
> Grüße




Ja für Makrelen wäre das ein typisches Verhalten, denk ich auch. Treiben die sich um die Jahreszeit noch an den Küstenbereichen rum?

Hab mich auch geärgert...hätte ich eine fertig montierte Rute mit Blinker sofort zur hand gehabt, wären locker 5-10Würfe drin gewesen, so lange ging das treiben.

Den Pinguin hats gefreut:q. Sag mal Axtwerfer, seit wann kennst du dich eig so gut mit Vögeln aus? :vik:

Also Dienstag war es sogar für ca. ne std. absoluter Ententeich .
Naja es hätten immer mehr und dickere Fische sein können, aber es hat Spaß gemacht und für die Jahreszeit bin ich eig recht zufrieden.

lg


----------



## Fxndlxng (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Es sind auch schon im Winter Makrelen in der Bucht gefangen worden aber das sind seltene Ausnahmen. Von daher glaube ich in Deinem Fall nicht an eine größere Anzahl von Makrelen. Werden wohl wirklich Köhler und vielleicht ein paar Forellen gewesen sein.


----------



## Onkel Frank (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Schwimmen tobis so weit draußen an der Oberfläche? Konnte die viecher gut erkennen. Das waren junge heringe, sprotten oder ähnliches. Was die eingekesselt hat würde mich mal interessieren....
> 
> tja diese schlepperei mit diesen tauchscheiben ging mir irgendwann so auf den Senkel das ichs dann gelassen hab...mehrere male tüdel, dreck am drilling und man merkts nicht...
> Habe dann lieber mit blinker geworfen bei 3-5m aber da haben nur paar dorsche gebissen.
> ...


http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...RpT7UvfuHYX34QSJqICwAQ&sqi=2&ved=0CIcBEPwdMAo

 Sah der so aus ?? Den haben wir schon öfter dort gesehen wenn er auf Tauchstation ging .


----------



## Onkel Frank (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Sag mal Axtwerfer, seit wann kennst du dich eig so gut mit Vögeln aus? :vik:


 
 Mit Vögeln :m?? Wahrscheinlich nur aus dem Handbuch #6:vik:.


----------



## marcus7 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...RpT7UvfuHYX34QSJqICwAQ&sqi=2&ved=0CIcBEPwdMAo
> 
> Sah der so aus ?? Den haben wir schon öfter dort gesehen wenn er auf Tauchstation ging .



Nee, der hatte nen schwarzen Schnabel. 
Evtl meldet sich ja noch ein Ornithologe zu Wort . 

Lg


----------



## MefoFan (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War's dieser: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trottellumme


----------



## marcus7 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hm bin mir nicht sicher... könnte sein.

Meine Aufmerksamkeit galt auch mehr den Fischen .


----------



## elbetaler (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

|wavey: ...Gelber Schnabel wäre ja klar gewesen! #d  Also so ähnlich, wie ein Angelgerätehersteller, aber mit K.

 Anfangs wäre mein Tipp ein Schweinswal gewesen oder vllt. mehrere. Jedoch konnte ich bisher nur welche weitab der Küsten (zB. bei Kutterausfahrt) beobachten.
 Aber seit Makrelen und Seelachse hier schon fast wieder heimisch geworden sind kommt die Frage doch hoch, was für Tierchen demnächst noch so die Ostsee gut finden werden, wo sie doch vllt. noch nie da waren!?

 ...In 30 Jahren braucht man eventuell ohne 50iger Geflecht und solidem Stahlvorfach:q garnicht raus zu fahren!



 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## schleppangler (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



elbetaler schrieb:


> ...In 30 Jahren braucht man eventuell ohne 50iger Geflecht und solidem Stahlvorfach:q garnicht raus zu fahren!



Da bin ich dabei!!:vik::vik::vik:


Mfg Kay


----------



## Fxndlxng (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Anfangs wäre mein Tipp ein Schweinswal gewesen oder vllt. mehrere. Jedoch konnte ich bisher nur welche weitab der Küsten (zB. bei Kutterausfahrt) beobachten.
> 
> 
> Schöne Grüße.




Beim Watangeln in DK habe ich schon sehr oft Schweinswale in direkter Strandnähe beobachtet. In manchen Gegenden sind Sie fast täglich anzutreffen.  
In der Neustädter Bucht habe ich in 15 Jahren noch keinen einzigen gesehen. Weder beim Watangeln noch vom Boot aus.


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ihr wisst aber schon ,das in der Neustädter Bucht auch Kegelrobben schwimmen . 
Zumindest sonnt sich eine immer in Pelzerhaken, wurde dort schon mehrmals beobachtet .

Gruß


----------



## marcus7 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Schweinswale oder robben hätte ich bemerken müssen, war weit und breit spiegelglattes wasser und die Biester müssen ja auch mal auftauchen . 

lg


----------



## Axtwerfer (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Der Wind am WE ist mal wieder voll da. Es ist zum heulen, kaum Wochenende schon wieder Sturm und wenn der nicht ist, dann Eis. #q#q


----------



## Thorbi (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das ist wirklich unfassbar! Aber irgendwann kommt das Windloch.....
Habe es dann für nächsten Samstag bestellt....


----------



## Margaux (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Der Wind am WE ist mal wieder voll da. Es ist zum heulen, kaum Wochenende schon wieder Sturm und wenn der nicht ist, dann Eis. #q#q


 
Japp, genau... und pünktlich zum Montag #d kommt die Wetterberuhigung mit guten Bedingungen - so ist es vorausgesagt. Wahrscheinlich nimmt der Wind dann ab Freitag wieder zu...


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ Margaux
Volker ,nicht aufregen .
Ist nicht gut für´s Herz.

Gruß


----------



## Margaux (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Na klar, Du hast ja Recht, Stephan #h, vom Aufregen geht der Wind auch nicht weg.


----------



## Margaux (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nach derzeitiger Wetterprognose treffen Norddeutschland pünktlich zum Wochenende Ausläufer eines Sturmtiefes aus England. Voraussage für Samstag: Windstärke 4-5 in Böen 6-7.


----------



## Fxndlxng (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Du weisst schon, was man früher mit dem Übergringer schlechter Nachrichten gemacht hat, oder?

Ich für meinen Teil, habe aber vorgesorgt und für nächste Woche Urlaub eingereicht. Wenn sich also erwartungsgemäß ab Montag wieder Ententeich und Sonnenschein einstellen, bin ich nicht bei der Arbeit...

Abgesehen davon ist die 4-5 aus SW für Sonntag durchaus noch fischbar. Zumindest auf der Südseite der Bucht.


----------



## Margaux (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Zu 1.) Japp |splat2:

Zu 2.) Sehr vernünftige Entscheidung! Ich muß leider Urlaub sparen, da es dieses Jahr wieder für 7 Tage nach Norwegen geht.

Zu 3.) Ja stimmt, der Sonntag sieht derzeit etwas besser aus. Die Südseite ist allerdings von Neustadt schon ein kleiner "Ritt", zumal bei Windstärke 4-5 in meinem offenen 5m-Boot.


----------



## Fxndlxng (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Zu 3:
Ach was. 20 Minuten lang Augen zu und durchstampfen, danach ist Ruhe. Der Rückweg ist eh unproblematisch. Wir können ja Kolonne Richtung Süden fahren. 
Ich bin auf jeden Fall draußen. Die Blinker müssen ins Wasser, bevor es sich zu sehr erwärmt und die große Stunde der Watangler schlägt. Bis dahin muss der Überhang an 50+ Fischen noch merklich ausgedünnt werden. Ich bin heiss wie Frittenfett!


----------



## Margaux (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Marius: 100% Zustimmung. Wann willst Du am Sonntag starten? Ich könnte mich ja in der Tat dranhängen?!


----------



## Fxndlxng (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wenn die Vorhersage bzw. die Tendenz zum Sonntag so bleibt, dann bin ich spätestens um 7 im Hafen. 20-30 Minuten aufbauen und los.
Meld dich einfach falls Du oben bist und auch rüber willst.


----------



## Margaux (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Meld dich einfach falls Du oben bist und auch rüber willst.


 
So machen wir' s.


----------



## Thorbi (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich hoffe immer noch auf den Samstag. Morgens und Nachmittags sollte es kein Problem sein, nur Mittags am besten mit Rückenwind Richtung Neustadt zurück.
Mal sehen, wie sich das noch morgen und Freitag entwickelt.


----------



## Axtwerfer (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

mal ne Frage: Habt Ihr eure Boote in Neustadt liegen, oder warum slippt Ihr nicht gleich in Travemünde ? Dann braucht man ja auch keinen " wellenritt" befürchten wenn man Südseitig angreifen will.

Ich kann erst nächste Woche am WE wieder, hoffe das bis dahin sich der Wind beruhigt.

Ach ja, nochwas.  Lachse um Fehmarn ! Utopie  oder reelle chance ?
Finde nicht viel im Netz, daher die Frage.#c


----------



## Margaux (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> mal ne Frage: Habt Ihr eure Boote in Neustadt liegen



Japp!


----------



## Thorbi (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja auch in Neustadt.
Ist aber eventuell auch von Vorteil. 
Da der Wind im Laufe des Tages zunehmen soll und Mittags meist seinen Höchstand erreicht hat, kann man bis da hin erst Richtung Travemünde schleppen und dann Mittags mit der Welle wieder zurück. Hab ich schon ein paarmal so gemacht.

Laxe vor Fehmarn sind so wie n Sechser im Lotto, also reiner Zufall. In der Neustädter Bucht wie n Fünfer mit Zusatzzahl:q:q

Gruß Thorbi


----------



## Axtwerfer (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich habe von 2 gehört die in der Bucht gefangen wurden,  einer so 75 cm ,der andere wohl 90 rum. Es gibt also den fünfer mit Zusatzzahl.


----------



## Thorbi (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja den gibt es. Ich weiß auch von 4 Laxen in der letzten Saison, diese Saison habe ich noch nichts gehört. Sollten wir umgehend ändern


----------



## Axtwerfer (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Jo Thorbi, wir arbeiten dran, wobei ich den flasher in der Bucht doch wohl eher weg lass.

Ach ja, Tut mir für deinen Lieblings-Verein ein wenig leid, ( die Packung von unser Eintracht )


----------



## Thorbi (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja ist ne schwere Zeit momentan 
Noch n Grund mehr, warum ich Samstag angeln will. Sonst sitze ich doch wieder zuhause und gucke Sky|rolleyes


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mal abwarten was sie morgen sagen, aber momentan tendiere ich noch eher zu Sonntag.


----------



## Thorbi (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Vom Wind ist es eigentlich egal, welchen Tag man nimmt. Sehen beide sehr ähnlich aus. Aber ich überlege jetzt auch, eventuell in Travemünde rein zu slippen. Die Ecke müsste ja eigentlich wirklich recht ruhig sein bei SW.
Ich vermute die Fische allerdings jenseits der 20m Marke und da wirds bestimmt wieder ruppig werden.

Gruß Thorbi


----------



## Margaux (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Also, heute sieht die Vorhersage schon wieder etwas gemäßigter aus als gestern, wobei der Sonntag ein wenig besser zu werden scheint.


----------



## Onkel Frank (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Leute Leute , ihr seid so heiß , das ihr mit dem Finger löten könntet :m. Macht nicht's denn der Axtwerfer und Meinereiner sitzen auch schon auf heissen Kohlen#6.


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Auf jeden Fall wird es sehr voll da draußen werden. Alle Welt will auf's Wasser.

Vereinzelt habe ich auch schon von recht guten Fängen bei den Watanglern gehört. Das Wasser hat sich durch den vielen Wind schnell wieder erwärmt. Ein Abstecher in's flache Wasser könnte sich also auch auszahlen. Ich werde das zumindest kurz austesten bevor ich die 20m Linie anpeil.


----------



## Thorbi (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja so ist auch mein Plan. Bin gespannt, was so geht. Dorsch wird ja wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so gut sein. Vielleicht ab 20m.


----------



## Thorbi (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Werde jetzt wohl auch Sonntag starten. Scheint tatsächlich etwas gemütlicher zu werden.


----------



## Margaux (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> Leute Leute , ihr seid so heiß , das ihr mit dem Finger löten könntet :m.


 
Ach was... |kopfkrat  

Nee, stimmt 1.000%   |jump:


Ich werde wohl auch eher Sonntag raus, das scheint definitiv der wetter-mäßig bessere Tag zu werden.


----------



## Thorbi (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Herrlich, dann wirds ja voll an der Slippe in Neustadt.
Man was bin ich heiß:q
Hat jemand was von Dorschfängen gehört in letzter Zeit oder "nur" Forellen?


----------



## Samdeek (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moin leute ich wollt mich mal meinen trollegrund entreißen und mal was neues testen wo slippt ihr denn?
Gruß Denis


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Samdeek schrieb:


> moin leute ich wollt mich mal meinen trollegrund entreißen und mal was neues testen wo slippt ihr denn?
> Gruß Denis



Travemünde , Neustadt , Grömitz .

Gruß


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moinsen!

Braucht wer am Wochenende noch einen Mitfahrer? Mein Kutter ist noch in der Werft..


----------



## Thorbi (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mein Boot ist leider voll, ansonsten hätte ich dich gern mitgenommen.
Wer ist jetzt Sonntag noch aufm Wasser? Werde Neustadt slippen.


----------



## Fxndlxng (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin, 
ich bin am Sonntag gegen 7 in Neustadt. Boot ist allerdings auch schon voll. Hat einer von Euch Funk an Bord; zwecks Austausch? 

Oma Edith / DJ2638 / 211520490

Grüße!


----------



## Margaux (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

mein Kleinboot ist mit (zwei) Anglern auch schon besetzt. Zudem schleppe ich eh nur mit 2 Kombos pro Angler (1x Tauschscheibe, 1 x Inline-Board), das ist für einen "Hard-Core-Troller" ggf. nicht so interessant.

Ich habe nur (m)ein Mobil-Telefon an Bord. Die Nr. ist ja einigen hier bekannt. Ich bin Sonntag auf dem Wasser.


----------



## Onkel Frank (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wie war es denn fangtechnisch am Sonntag  ??


----------



## Thorbi (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir waren sehr zufrieden. Sowohl Forellen als auch Dorsche in guten Größen. Der Wind war teilweise recht knackig, aber war noch gut fischbar.

Gruß Thorbi


----------



## Fxndlxng (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Der Wind war schon frisch. Windfinder hatte nicht zu viel versprochen. Aber bei uns lief es auch ganz gut. Morgens gleich eine 60er eingesammelt und dann noch schöne Dorsche und kleinere Forellen dazu. Teilweise sind große Heringsschwärme in der Bucht unterwegs. Die Tage davor sollen auch sehr gute Forellen bis 80+ rausgekommen sein. So gut lief es bei uns leider nicht. Morgen bin ich wieder draußen.


----------



## bombe220488 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Könnt ihr was zu den Tiefenbereichen sagen? Habe nämlich keine downrigger an Bord


----------



## Thorbi (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Zwischen 16 und 22m und dort auch nur tief haben wir ausschließlich gefangen. Flacher war tote Hose!

Gruß Thorbi


----------



## Axtwerfer (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ist die Slippe im Kommunalhafen eigendlich noch frei oder hängt schon die Kette ?  Sonst war erst ab April gesperrt ! 

Am WE ne 2-3  #:


----------



## Onkel Frank (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War keiner in Neustadt slippen , bei den Fischern meine ich ???? Wegen der Kette .


----------



## Fxndlxng (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gestern eine sehr gute Forelle verloren, eine von 65, 3 von Mitte Fuffzig und noch einige kleinere gefangen. Dazu einige schöne Dorsche. Heute deutlich weniger Bisse. Dafür eine pralle 79er und eine ebenfalls kugelige 70er, dazu wieder eine Forelle im gleichen Kaliber verloren. Außerdem wieder einige Dorsche.


----------



## trollingfreak (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Gestern eine Forelle von 65, 3 von Mitte Fuffzig und noch einige kleinere. Dazu einige schöne Dorsche. Heute deutlich weniger Bisse. Dafür eine pralle 79er und eine ebenfalls kugelige 70er noch dazu. Außerdem wieder einige Dorsche.


 
 Meinen Glückwunsch zu den Traumfischen!!
Morgen versuche ich auch mein Glück. Telefonieren gleich mal 
Gruß und Petri alle#h


----------



## Marco74 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Glückwunsch - was für Granaten!
über tiefem Wasser gefangen oder eher flach?


----------



## Fxndlxng (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke, alles über sehr tiefem Wasser. Jenseits der 20m Linie. 
Grüße!


----------



## Marco74 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke für die Info. Werde morgen dann auch direkt tief beginnen. Östlich vom Steinriff? Mal schaun...


----------



## Fxndlxng (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hab von den Fängen am Riff gehört, aber wir waren dort am Sonntag mit "nur" einer 60er erfolgreich. Die letzten beiden Tage waren wir deshalb quasi vor der eigenen Haustür unterwegs. Am PH steht viel Hering.

Petri für morgen!


----------



## King_Fisher (1. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,
wollte morgen mal nen Versuch mit dem Kleinboot wagen. Die Dorsche scheinen ja noch sehr tief zu stehen, oder? Hab keine Möglichkeit mit Downrigger zu schleppen. Wie sehen momentan die Fänge auf Pilker aus?
Über ne kurze Info würde ich mich freuen...


----------



## Axtwerfer (2. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sa. spät raus. dichter Nebel, erst ab Mittag wurde es etwas lichter, Wind schwach dann ne 3 aus Ost. in Richtung Haffkrug auf 10 m. geschleppt, eine Mefo verloren, ein Dorsch gefangen, ansonsten tote Hose.

So. früh raus, bei guter Sicht und Ententeich ab Untiefentonne in Richtung Grömitz geschleppt, auf 12 m.  3 Mefobisse versemmelt bzw. ausgestiegen., dann Dorschanzeige af dem Echo, umgebaut auf Pilker und gesucht ,natürlich nichts mehr gefunden.#q

Fazit: Viel gefahren, alles versucht ( außer im richtig Tiefen) und irgendwie Pech gehabt, die wenigen Anbisse nicht verwertet, oder zuviel Zeit an "kalten" Stellen verdaddelt.

Traurig, ab Sierksdorf bis Niendorf....Netze,Netze,Netze !
Das gleiche teilweise Bliesdorf-Grömitz.:c


----------



## Zoidberg (2. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Margaux schrieb:


> Hallo Olli,
> 
> danke für die Info. Ich hatte mit Frau Schmidt (?) von der Kunya im Herbst telefoniert und wegen eines Winterliegeplatzes für das ganze Winterhalbjahr gefragt. Das hatte sie aber abgelehnt mit dem Hinweis, daß sie keine Lust habe, sich um "Rettungsaktionen bei Sturm in der Nacht" o.ä. kümmern zu müssen . Gestern hatte ich dann halt gesehen, daß seit mehreren Wochen einige Trollingboote in der Kunya liegen und jetzt auch eingeforen sind.
> 
> Ich frage sie nächste Saison noch mal, wobei ich über den Winter zu einem angemessenen Preis auch gut in der Ancora liege.



Hey Volker, wende dich lieber direkt an Dieter (Schmid). Die Daggi hat keinen Geschäftssinn. Im Winter ist Platz ohne Ende in der Kunya. Unser Boot liegt auch das ganze Jahr über im Wasser, und im Winter kann man sich den Platz quasi aussuchen.
Back to topic: Wir waren am Sa für 2 Std. draußen. Beim Driften/Werfen gabs einen Nachläufer bis vor die Bordwand und beim Freihandschleppen einen Aussteiger um die 50. 
Nächstes Wochenende wird alles besser #6
Greetz


----------



## Margaux (3. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Zoidberg, danke für den Tipp. Die Info, daß man sich lieber direkt an den Mann bei Kunya wendet, hatte ich auch schon bekommen. Ich überlege eh, mein Boot von Mai bis September irgendwo ans Süßwasser zu legen. Im Sommer ist in der Neustädter Bucht ja immer der Hype los, das muß nicht sein...

Wir waren Samstag *an* und Sonntag auf der Neustädter Bucht unterwegs. Samstag waren wir schön früh in der Marina, aber der Nebel so dicht, daß man kaum die Hand vor Augen sehen konnte. An Rausfahren war nach gesundem Menschenverstand nicht zu denken. Der Nebel lichtete sich gegen Mittag zunächst, so daß wir kurz raus sind. Als der Nebel dann wieder dichter wurde, sind wir in den Hafen zurück und nach Hause.

Sonntag war es zumindest bis gegen Mittag recht ruhig und sonnig. Außer ein paar Dorschen auf Deep Taildancer und zwei Fehlbissen auf Schlepplöffel war aber ansonsten nicht viel los.


----------



## Fxndlxng (3. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wundert mich ja ein bischen. Nach unseren 2 Traumtagen hätte ich mehr positive Meldungen vom Wochenende erwartet.


----------



## Marco74 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich konnte am Samstag wegen Nebel von T Münde auch nur kurz raus und bin aus Sicherheitsgründen im flachen geblieben - da war nix!
Mein Kumpel Steve ist gestern unterwegs gewesen: Sehr zäh.


----------



## yacaré (3. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Der Wind war gestern ablandig, nach den Ost-Winden Tage zuvor - vielleicht war das der Grund? Auch ich war gestern von ca. 10:30 bis 18:00 Uhr von Travemünde aus auf dem Steinriff unterwegs, größtenteils mit zwei Ruten schleppend (Deep Tail), was insgesamt 5 Dorsche brachte, davon aber nur einer über meinem Mindestmaß von 50 cm. Auf dem Echo waren häufig Schwärme zu sehen, ein kurzzeitig eingesetzter Heringpaternoster brache aber nichts... Insgesamt war es ein gelungener Angeltag, auch wenn die Bucht zeitweise ganz schön aufgeschaukelt war.


----------



## Zoidberg (4. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

mal 'ne tackle-frage: welche tauchhilfen setzt ihr vor den köder? habe zwei diverruten und die sideplaner von trollingtreff (easyboards). auch zwei slide diver sind vorhanden, finde diese aber bißchen umständlich in der bedienung. was haltet ihr von den paravanen von rhino? oder doch besser die wuttke-paravane? und welche gewichte setzt ihr ein? da ich nur ein 4,3m bötchen mit 5ps ab fahre, fische ich eher küstennah und bei ruhigem wetter. da müssten doch max. 45g reichen, oder?


----------



## Schneiderfisch (4. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Die Tiefe der Köder ist ja nicht abhängig von Bootslänge oder Motorleistung. Die Rhino Paravane sind top!
Vorallem in rot. ich habe alle größen und setze alle regelmäßig ein, die 95´er natürlich weniger. Ansonsten die Tauchscheiben von Bigjohn in 4cm(oder wars 5cm?) funzen super!


----------



## Schneiderfisch (4. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

war übrigens Sonntag von Kunya los. 7h lang 7Ruten geschleppt. Nullnummer.


----------



## Thorbi (4. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Kaum vorstellbar, Olli!
In welcher Tiefe warst du unterwegs und welche Richtung?

Gruß Thorbi


----------



## Schneiderfisch (4. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich habe ALLE Tiefen der Bucht abgefahren.....


----------



## Thorbi (4. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke für das Bild!!
Das meiste Schleppgebiet sieht mir für die momentane Fischerei zu flach aus. Die meisten Fische stehen sehr tief momentan.


----------



## Axtwerfer (4. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Na, da habe ich ja am WE nicht alleine abgeloost. Ich hab schon gedacht, ich bin zu blöd, aber die wollten anscheinend alle nicht.


----------



## Zoidberg (4. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> Die Tiefe der Köder ist ja nicht abhängig von Bootslänge oder Motorleistung. Die Rhino Paravane sind top!
> Vorallem in rot. ich habe alle größen und setze alle regelmäßig ein, die 95´er natürlich weniger. Ansonsten die Tauchscheiben von Bigjohn in 4cm(oder wars 5cm?) funzen super!



hey olli, dessen bin ich mir bewusst. fahrgeschwindigtkeit, strömung, schnurstärke, schnurlänge hinter dem brett und bleigewicht bestimmen die lauftiefe (hab ich was vergessen?  ). wollte nur die rahmenbedingungen erwähnen. es macht wohl schon einen unterschied ob ich mit 'ner nussschale in der n.bucht rum tucker' oder mit 'nem trolling-boot auf offener see mit 12 ruten fische. und da es die paravane in 5 gewichtsklassen gibt und ich nicht erst alle kaufen wollte um festzustellen, dass z.b. die 25g in den meisten situationen reichen, dachte ich es wäre sinnvoll zu erwähnen wie, womit und wann ich fischen möchte. wer hat schon lust auf unpräzise fragen zu antworten, stimmts? :m


----------



## Schneiderfisch (4. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ein großteil war bei 40-56ft...


----------



## Thorbi (4. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mmmh ok. Eine Woche früher ging da nämlich so richtig die Post ab. 
Wie es aussieht, werde ich jetzt Samstag wieder draußen sein. Könnte vom Termin her klappen, steht aber noch nicht zu 100% fest.
Wir haben übrigens ausschließlich tiefer als 60 feet gefangen, flacher ging nichts.


----------



## Axtwerfer (4. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Thorbi schrieb:


> Mmmh ok. Eine Woche früher ging da nämlich so richtig die Post ab.
> Wie es aussieht, werde ich jetzt Samstag wieder draußen sein. Könnte vom Termin her klappen, steht aber noch nicht zu 100% fest.
> Wir haben übrigens ausschließlich tiefer als 60 feet gefangen, dadrunter ging nichts.




mmmh..könnte der grund für die Flaute gewesen sein....so tief war ich gar nicht :c


----------



## Schneiderfisch (4. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Zoidberg schrieb:


> hey olli, dessen bin ich mir bewusst. fahrgeschwindigtkeit, strömung, schnurstärke, schnurlänge hinter dem brett und bleigewicht bestimmen die lauftiefe (hab ich was vergessen?  ). wollte nur die rahmenbedingungen erwähnen. es macht wohl schon einen unterschied ob ich mit 'ner nussschale in der n.bucht rum tucker' oder mit 'nem trolling-boot auf offener see mit 12 ruten fische. und da es die paravane in 5 gewichtsklassen gibt und ich nicht erst alle kaufen wollte um festzustellen, dass z.b. die 25g in den meisten situationen reichen, dachte ich es wäre sinnvoll zu erwähnen wie, womit und wann ich fischen möchte. wer hat schon lust auf unpräzise fragen zu antworten, stimmts? :m



dann kauf dir 25, 45 und 70gr.
damit kommse juut zurecht.


----------



## Ableger (4. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Eine (Anfänger) Frage: Dieses Bild hatte ich vor ein paar Tagen auf dem Echolot in der Lübecker Bucht. Schwärme über Schwärme. Und das wirklich ohne Ende. (auf dem Bild sieht man nur den kleinen Teil) 

Was ist das? Heringe? Trotz aller Aufregung , Paternoster... Pilker und und und ohne Erfolg.  Könnt Ihr das erklären? 

Gruß Ableger


----------



## Zoidberg (4. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

hmm, schwer zu sagen. sieht aber eher nach falscher einstellung aus. empfindlichkeit zu hoch? auf jeden fall würde ich die fischsymbole ausschalten. braucht kein mensch.


----------



## Marco74 (5. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ Zoidberg:
Da du Diverruten besitzt, solltest du auch mit Divern angeln - sie sind dein Downriggerersatz. Ob mit Dipsy oder Slide Diver ist zum Teil Geschmackssache. Wobei Slidediver einfach vielfältiger sind. Ich fische an disen Ruten geschlochtene Schnut mit 10-12 Metren Mino als Vorlauf. So kann ich den Slidediver 10 m vor dem Köder laufen lassen (mache ich fast immer) oder direkt davor.
Deine Brettchenruten (= normale Downriggerruten) kannst du dann wie Olli beschreibt mit Paravanen bestücken. Vergiss aber nicht eine ganz leichte Variante (10 g). Da reicht aber auch ein Katharinenblei.


----------



## Margaux (5. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Zoidberg:
Ich kann mich den vorherigen Beiträgen nur anschließen. Die Rhino Paravane in rot in 10 -25 -45g. sind klasse. Dazu an der Diverrute einen variablen Slide Diver, der auf ca. 10m der geflochtenen Hauptschnur vorgeschalteten Mono variabel fixiert werden kann. Den Fangerfolg steigern zudem die Easy-Boards. Hierfür schalte ich der geflochtenen Hauptschnur ca. 30m Mono vor, auf der ich das Brett fixiere, die Tiefe erreiche ich je nach Wunsch durch einen der genannten Rhino Paravane.

Ich komme damit sehr gut zurecht, ich schleppe ja selber von offenen Kleinboot ohne die Ausrüstung spezialisierter Trolling-Boote. Ich lege maximal vier Ruten aus, alleine zwei bis drei. Immer zum Einsatz kommen die "Easy-Board-" und "Slide-Diver"-Variante, dazu ein richtiger Flachläufer.   

Ich benötige dazu nicht mal spezielle Trolling-Ruten und -Rollen. Ich setze ganz einfach meine kleinen Norwegen-Multis mit Schiebebremse ein, die an meine nicht zu harten Spinn- oder leichten Norwegen-Ruten kommen. Dazu setze ich Multi-Color-Schnur ein, deren Farbwechsel alle 10m mir nicht nur in Norwegen, sondern auch beim Auslegen beim Schleppen die Tiefe/Entfernung anzeigt.


----------



## SyncroT3 (5. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo zusammen,  da die Wettervorhersage für das Wochenende ja so ganz gut aussieht, weil ich mal fragen, ob jemand am Samstag,   Sonntag oder Montag einen Platz auf einem Boot frei hat? Meine Lilo steht noch verpackt im Winterlager... Daher mal ein versuch hier.  Alleine bei Martin oder in Travemünde zu chartern macht ja auch nicht wirklich Sinn... 
Wer also einen Mitfahrer sucht.. Bitte melden.. Kettenraucher und Leute die ohne Stoff nicht Angeln können,  können auch weiterhin ohne mich fahren .. Bin eher an Pilken,  würde aber auch gerne mal beim schleppen mitmachen... Grüße Michael


----------



## Margaux (5. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



SyncroT3 schrieb:


> Kettenraucher und Leute die ohne Stoff nicht Angeln können, können auch weiterhin ohne mich fahren .. Bin eher an Pilken, würde aber auch gerne mal beim schleppen mitmachen...


 
Hallo Michael,

da sind wir einer Meinung, auch was das Pilken und gelegentliche Schleppen angeht. Ich werde Samstag oder Sonntag raus und Du kannst gerne mit  - WENN Du nicht hardcore-mäßig von 06.00 Uhr morgens bis 19.00 Uhr raus möchtest. Ich hatte zwei Wochenenden in Folge Angelbesuch und war Samstag und Sonntag jeweils um 05.00 Uhr auf den Beinen |gaehn: und würde dieses Mal moderat nach dem Frühstück los. Den Rest gerne per PN #6


----------



## Zoidberg (5. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Männers, danke für euere ausführlichen Beschreibungen. Was ich aber an den Easyboards nicht verstehe, warum lassen sie sich vorne *und* hinten auseinander drücken? Die Schnur läuft doch durch den Clip nach hinten und wird dort von oben zw die Brettchen geklemmt, oder? Wozu ist der vordere Klemmmechanismus?


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (5. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin 
Die Schnur kommt von der Rute in den Clip , dann wird sie vom Clip von vorne nach hinten ins Easyboard eingeklemmt . 
Das muss so sein ,sonst hast du keinen Scherrwinkel  .Wenn du diesen Scherrwinkel nicht hast kann das Brett nicht zur Seite weglaufen .
Gruß


----------



## Zoidberg (5. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

gecheckt, thx! den scherwinkel hätt ich auch, wenn ich nur in den clip und hinten die schnur einklemmen würde. aber beim auslösen aus dem clip würde das brett nicht parallel zur schnur laufen.


----------



## Fxndlxng (6. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,
bin auch am Samstag wieder draußen. Habe Blut geleckt und brauche dringend wieder Wasser unterm Kiel. Wir sind jetzt natürlich etwas versaut von der letzten Woche aber ich habe auch durchaus Hoffnung, dass da noch der ein oder andere Heringsfresser durch die Bucht schwimmt. Mal schaun ob wir an die letzten Erfolge anknüpfen können.

Grüße!


----------



## Margaux (6. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,
ich habe mich jetzt mit Michael/SyncroT3 verabredet und wir werden Samstag unterwegs sein.


----------



## Fxndlxng (6. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dann Euch viel Petri! 
Ich habe mich für die Hardcorevariante entschieden und werde schon sehr früh im Hafen aufschlagen um vor der nachfolgenden Meute auf dem Wasser zu sein. Wir wollen über PH in Richtung Schwarzer Grund, also abseits der Horde. Hoffentlich hängt der Nebel nicht wieder so in der Bucht. 

Grüße!


----------



## Margaux (6. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Vielen Dank, Euch auch.
Die Hardcorevariante habe ich an den letzten beiden Wochenenden sowohl am Samstag als auch am Sonntag durchgezogen, dieses Wochenende lasse ich es deshalb mal ruhiger angehen |schlaf: 

Ärgerlich war natürlich am Samstag. Da steht man superfrüh an der Marina und guckt auf eine Nebelwand, die sich schlicht nicht lichtet. Vielleicht rufe ich gegen 08.00 Uhr kurz bei Dir durch, Marius, ob sich das Aufstehen überhaupt lohnt  

Ich komme tendenziell in Eure Richtung, fahre aber nicht so weit. Ich halte zwischendurch nach der "Oma" Ausschau


----------



## Fxndlxng (6. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Kannst Du gerne machen. Sofern das Telefon nicht vom Rollenkreischen übertönt wird, gebe ich natürlich gerne Auskunft 
Aber der Westwind wird die Suppe hoffentlich raus auf's Wasser drücken.


----------



## Margaux (6. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Sofern das Telefon nicht vom Rollenkreischen übertönt wird, gebe ich natürlich gerne Auskunft


 
Dann habe ich ja keine Chance, Dich telefonisch zu erreichen |supergri


----------



## Thorbi (6. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich werde Samstag gegen 8 bei der Kunya Werft sein.
Richtung schwarzer Grund wird auch mein Ziel sein, hauptsache tief! :m
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja....

Gruß Thorbi


----------



## Fxndlxng (6. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Thorbi schrieb:


> Richtung schwarzer Grund wird auch mein Ziel sein, hauptsache tief! :m
> Vielleicht sieht man sich ja....
> 
> Gruß Thorbi




Richtig. Bestimmt sieht man sich. Ich glaube wir sind vor 2 Wochen schon einmal ein  Stück parallel gefahren. Von Neustadt bis kurz vor Niendorf. Da hatten wir eine 60er auf dem Plateau und sind deshalb noch einmal zurück, während Ihr weiter Richtung Steinriff gefahren seid.  

Grüße und Petri Euch!


Edit: Blödsinn, nicht Niendorf sondern Haffkrug meinte ich.


----------



## Thorbi (6. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ne vor 2 Wochen bin ich PH raus ins Tiefe. 
Mal sehen, vielleicht fahren wir auch Richtung Steinriff. Werde ich erst kurzfristig entscheiden...

Gruß Thorbi


----------



## Margaux (7. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wind und Wetter sehen so gut aus und Ihr macht mich schon wieder so kirre |bla:, daß wir wohl auch früher los fahren - also muß ich wieder mit dem ersten Hahn-Schrei aus dem Bett |gaehn:


----------



## Marco74 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich starte morgen moderat ab Travemünde. Mal schaun, wen ich am Steinriff oder weiter östlich treffe.
Wind sieht top aus...


----------



## Margaux (7. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Marco74 schrieb:


> Ich starte morgen moderat ab Travemünde.


 
Was ist denn bei Dir "moderat"?


----------



## Marco74 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

9... halb 10...
Das Wasser darf sich gerne etwas aufwärmen.
Dafür aber bis in die Dämmerung.


----------



## Margaux (7. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich bin "halbmoderat" ein Stündchen eher unterwegs


----------



## Fxndlxng (8. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich tackle jetzt auf. Kein Nebel im Hafen!

Wer früh aufsteht, kann früh fröhlich sein, Männers!
Viel Petri allen die heut raus fahren.


----------



## Thorbi (8. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Männer!

Traumhaftes Wetter heute. Dazu gab es 2 Forellen und 10 Dorsche. Alles sehr tief über sehr tiefem Wasser. Leider keine Ausnahmefische, aber teilweise richtig gute Größe!
Jetzt ist erstmal Pause und dann gehts nach Rügen auf Lachs.

Gruß Thorbi


----------



## Fxndlxng (9. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bei uns ganz ähnlich. Ein gutes Dutzend Dorsche sind es noch geworden. Wobei es morgens noch nicht so gut lief. Forellentechnisch leider nix dolles.


----------



## Margaux (10. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir waren Samstag von Pelzerhaken bis zum Walkyriengrund unterwegs und haben die Plateaus bzw. Untiefen abgepilkt. Es gab reichlich Dorsch, der Größte 69cm. Ingesamt standen die Dorsche sehr tief. Es war ein klasse Tag mit Traumwetter.


----------



## Airferdo (10. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

...


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Airfredo, die Verlinkung von Deinem Arcor Album scheint nicht zu klappen, lade die Bilder doch nochmal regulär über das Forum hoch. #h


----------



## Der Troll (10. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin ja in der Neustädter Bucht und auf der Ostsee noch ganz neu. Wohne erst seit kurzem hier im schönen Norden und habe erst seit 2,5 Wochen mein Boot. 
War am Samstag auch auf dem Wasser, bin aber von Burgtiefe raus Ostküste Fehmarn und Staberhuk. 
Keinen einzigen Zupfer hatte ich, weder beim Pilken, Gummifisch noch beim schleppen. Bin echt verzweifelt.
Auf dem Echolot sah ich Fisch, einige Male sogar richtig große Schwärme.
Nun meine Frage mal an die Profis, was habe ich falsch gemacht? Falscher Ort, falsche Methode?? Ich weiß einfach nicht was ich machen muss.
Wie tief habt ihr gefischt? Wie habt ihr gefischt? 
Wer ist so nett und hilft mir etwas?


----------



## ragbar (11. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich vermute mal, die Fische/Schwärme auf Deinem Echo waren Heringe (und/oder Wittlinge) und folglich nicht an Pilker und Gummi in Dorschgrößen interessiert. Nimm' dir ein Heringspaternoster mit, häng das ein ,mit wenig Gewicht unten dran und dann weißt Du es bei der nächsten Fischanzeige genau.Wenn Du es noch nicht weißt: Boot aufstoppen,Motor aus ,Paternoster runter und langsam mit Pausen raufziehen

Klappts nicht sofort: wieder runter. laaangsam etwas hochziehen,stehenlassen,wieder langsam hochziehen.Wiederholen. Irgendwann hängt sich das auf, was du auf dem Echolot siehst.


----------



## Margaux (11. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Der Troll schrieb:


> War am Samstag auch auf dem Wasser, bin aber von Burgtiefe raus Ostküste Fehmarn und Staberhuk.
> 
> Nun meine Frage mal an die Profis, was habe ich falsch gemacht? Falscher Ort, falsche Methode?? Ich weiß einfach nicht was ich machen muss.
> Wie tief habt ihr gefischt? Wie habt ihr gefischt?
> Wer ist so nett und hilft mir etwas?


 
Hallo Troll, 

bezüglich der Methoden schließe ich mich dem vorherigen Beitrag an.

Da dieses Thema hier allerdings die Neustädter Bucht behandelt, ist zum Gebiet Fehmarn hier wenig zu sagen. Ich kenne mich zumindest dort nicht aus, zudem können dort die Bedingungen wiederum ganz anders sein als in der Neustädter Bucht.


----------



## Der Troll (11. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Margaux schrieb:


> Hallo Troll,
> 
> bezüglich der Methoden schließe ich mich dem vorherigen Beitrag an.
> 
> Da dieses Thema hier allerdings die Neustädter Bucht behandelt, ist zum Gebiet Fehmarn hier wenig zu sagen. Ich kenne mich zumindest dort nicht aus, zudem können dort die Bedingungen wiederum ganz anders sein als in der Neustädter Bucht.



Hallo Margaux,

da gebe ich dir Recht. Es kann um Fehmarn sicher ganz anders sein als in der Neustädter Bucht.
Aber einmal die ganz allgemeine Frage, wie fange ich Dorsch in der Ostsee / Neustädter Bucht?
Markante Punkte auf der Karte suchen und dort Gummifisch / Pilker runter und versuchen?
Welche Köder nehmt ihr? Welche Farben fangen? Welche Gewichte sind die richtigen? 
Lieber leichte Rute oder doch mittelschwer? Ich bevorzuge ganz klar die leichten Ruten, ist das etwa falsch?
Wie finde ich die richtige Tiefe? Gibt es da einen Tipp oder eine Eselsbrücke?
Ich weiß das ich jetzt viel gefragt habe, aber ich möchte doch auch ein wenig erfolgreicher fischen.
Freue mich auf Tipps, auch gerne per PN.

Lieben Gruß
der Troll

@ragbar
Besten Dank für die gute Erklärung mit dem Paternoster. Ich hatte mir auch schon gedacht das es sich um Heringe handeln könnte. Die standen aber nicht auf meiner Wunschliste.
Werde mir aber ab dem nächsten Mal eine Rute mit Paternoster fertig machen und an Bord haben. Mal sehen was es gibt.


----------



## diesel21 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Schau mal hier.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270715
:q


----------



## Der Troll (11. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@diesel21

Besten Dank für diesen LINK. 
Das zeigt mir das ich nicht alleine bin mit meinem Problem. :m
Werde es am Samstag wieder probieren und evtl. erfolgreicher sein. #c


----------



## fischhändler (12. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Troll,
kenne da nen guten Führer,
gerne kannst du dich ende mai in unser kielwasser hängen.
Der Hulk mit Fischhändler haben da bestimmt ein händchen.
Für ein bier und ein stück fleisch vom camping grill bieten wir eine führung an.
würden uns freuen dich im kielwasser zu haben.

mein tip vorab

nimm nen deaptaildancer und schlepp durch die schwärme, da bleibt bestimmt was hängen

#h#h#h


----------



## Hulk16 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Na, jetzt hau mal nicht so auf die Ka....e Fischhändler. #h


----------



## MS aus G (12. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Der Troll
 ich würde es momentan so flach wie möglich versuchen. Such Dir eine Ecke mit ablandigem Wind und starte ruhig bei 4-5m Wassertiefe mit entsprechend leichten Ködern (kleine Twister oder Gufi und evtl. Mefoblinker). Sollte sich Erfolg einstellen schau auf die Tiefe. Dort würde sich evtl. ein Schleppversuch auf Dorsch lohnen. Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg!!!
 Gruß Mario


----------



## MS aus G (12. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

OH OH!!!
 @Der Troll nochmal,
 ich hab gerade mal den Wind betrachtet, wenn Du es einrichten kannst solltest Du versuchen am Freitag einen Versuch zu starten, da Samstag und Sonntag glaube ich an Angeln vom Boot nicht zu denken ist!?!
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Der Troll (13. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



fischhändler schrieb:


> Hallo Troll,
> kenne da nen guten Führer,
> gerne kannst du dich ende mai in unser kielwasser hängen.
> Der Hulk mit Fischhändler haben da bestimmt ein händchen.
> ...



Hallo Fischhändler,
danke für das Angebot, nehme ich dankend an. Wann genau seit ihr hier? 
Können ja auch mal zusammen eine Guidíngtour machen, schaue euch dann über die Schulter. OK?


----------



## Der Troll (13. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



MS aus G schrieb:


> OH OH!!!
> @Der Troll nochmal,
> ich hab gerade mal den Wind betrachtet, wenn Du es einrichten kannst solltest Du versuchen am Freitag einen Versuch zu starten, da Samstag und Sonntag glaube ich an Angeln vom Boot nicht zu denken ist!?!
> Gruß Mario



Hallo MS aus G,

ja habe ich auch schon gehört und gesehen. #q Das werde ich ganz kurzfristig entscheiden, aber nix riskieren.


----------



## Fxndlxng (13. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

OT:
Dies Wochenende wird das nix. Nicht vor Neustadt und schon gar nicht vor Fehmarn.
Ich habe mein Boot einige Jahre auf Fehmarn gehabt. Ist das vielseitigste Revier in OH  meiner Meinung nach. Staberhuk ist eine sehr gute Ecke für Dorsch und Forelle. Die Strecke hoch nach Norden ebenfalls. Katharinenhof, die Berge vor Klausdorf und weiter Richtung Norden, alles Top!  Richtung Süden ist die Sagasbank. Ebenfalls super. Vor Flügge gehen Platte gut und die Nordwestseite ist auch gut für Dorsch und Platte. 

Grüße


----------



## trollingfreak (23. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Geht wieder Berg auf mit den Fängen ;-) 
Gruß und Petri alle


----------



## Schneiderfisch (23. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Jop, Freitag und heute wieder gute Fangmeldungen von reichlich Dorsch erhalten...


----------



## Ostsee-Fischer (23. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir wollten morgen mal wieder unser Glück versuchen.
 Hat jemand einen Tipp für uns?
 Wie tief stehen die Dorsche denn jetzt?
 Danke


----------



## Schneiderfisch (23. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

8-12m


----------



## Ostsee-Fischer (23. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke, Olli.
 Dann werden wir morgen mal unser Glück versuchen und berichten.
 Habt ihr gepilkt oder geschleppt?
 Gruß Marcus


----------



## Schneiderfisch (23. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich gar nicht, aber einige meiner Trolling Kollegen in den letzten 3 Tagen...


----------



## Herr Bert (25. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So, nach viel lesen melde ich mich nun auch mal zu Wort. Ich bin seit Oktober 2013 stolzer besitzer eines nagelneuen Schlauchbootes mit 8PS Motor und Echolot. Bisher war ich in OH vorallem bei Weißenhaus auf Dorsch recht erfolgreich unterwegs.
Muss aber sagen, dass es das einzige Gebiet ist, wo ich mich auskenne (bisher). Nachdem ich hier nun so viel gelesen habe, wollte ich auch ganz gerne mal die Neustädter Bucht beangeln.

Ich möchte am kommenden Wochenende raus und mal sehen was geht. Ich würds gerne sowohl auf Hering als auch auf Dorsch probieren. Platte gehen wohl noch nicht, oder?

Jetzt stellen sich für einen neulig in Neustadt natürlich noch ein paar Fragen, nach dem zu befischenden Gebiet und den besten Möglichkeiten mit dem Schlauchboot (inkl. Rädern) ans Wasser zu kommen. Dafür habe ich mal ein kleines Bild gemacht und entsprechende Stellen beschriftet. Hab mir die Stelle um ans Wasser zu kommen nur über google maps gesucht. 
Wer kennt sich da aus? 
Komme ich da gut ans Wasser? 
Habe ich das Gebiet auf Hering realistisch eingeschätzt? 
Gibt es außer der Untiefentonne noch ein paar Regionen, wo ich es probieren sollte?

Bin für Antworten Dankbar und werde dann gerne berichten.
Vielleicht dient das Bild ja auch anderen (neulingen) um geeignete Stellen zu finden, wenn es von euch/uns erweitert wird. Ich bin gerne Bereit, mal eine etwas detailliertere Version davon zu erstellen, wenn ich gute Stellen kennen gelert habe.






Gruß
HerrBert


----------



## Axtwerfer (25. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo,

wässern kannst Du dein Schlauchi z.b. am Campingplatz " am Strand" Dort ist eine kleine Betonslippe, davor ist auch eine Schranke die aber für dein Schlauchi unterwandert werden kann. Dann Natürlich der Kommunalhafen von Neustadt, da kannste auch den Trailer stehen lassen, falls vorhanden. 

Hering gibts oft an der Hafenausfahrt oder an der Untiefentonne
 ( oder dort wo die meißten Boote zu sehen sind )! Dorsch muss gefunden werden, entweder Schleppen,  oder sich mal Driften lassen und mit einer toten und einer Aktiven Rute fischen. Platte eher von der Untiefentonne in Richtung Grömitz.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (25. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Kannst auch in Neustadt "Am Binnenwasser" Slippen. Allerdings musst du dann die ca 100m bis zur Hafenbrücke rudern, da im Binnenwasser keine Motornutzung erlaubt ist.


----------



## Fxndlxng (26. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Aber man muss leider immer damit rechnen, dass der Slip im Binnenhafen zugeparkt ist wenn man zurück kommt. Ist leider regelmäßig der Fall.

Edit:
Von Neustadt Richtung Süden liegt irgendwo bei 15-16m Wassertiefe ein Wrack (auf den meisten Karten auch verzeichnet) an dem fast ganzjährig Heringe stehen. Dorsch geht da natürlich auch, ist aber hängerträchtig. Ansonsten ist die Hafenausfahrt die Top Adresse für Hering. Aber rücksichtsvoll sein und niemanden behindern, sonst gibt es Ärger. 
Falls die Heringe grad nicht in den Hafen ziehen, bleibt noch Pelzerhaken.


----------



## bombe220488 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Interessante posts. 

Ist denn die Neustadter bucht ein sicheres Ding für Heringe?
Möchte in 2 Wochen mal los und würde neben Dorschen gerne auch paar Heringe mitnehmen. 
(Eigenes Boot 50ps mit Echo usw allerdings fehlt Erfahrung)
Schlechte Tage gibt es immer mal. 
 als Alternative zur schlei jetzt


----------



## Fxndlxng (26. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mit der Schlei würd ich es nicht vergleichen aber man kann dort auch gut fangen.


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo!
Ich komme aus Lübeck. Von Travemünde aus hast du Chance auf Dorsch und Hering. Die Schwärme stehen vor Travemünde bei der Fahrrinne. Drunter ist der Dorsch. Du must aber relativ weit raus (zwischen Tonne 1 und Ansteuerung) wegen dem Fischereigebiet 4. Hier ist das angeln vom Boot verboten.
Dann ist da noch das Riff. Von der Fahrrinne aus gehts von 20m auf ca 8m. Da ist auch meistens was drin.
Slippen ist in Travemünde kostenlos und parken geht auf dem P Baggersand.

Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual.

Gruß, Marco


----------



## Lümmy (27. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Leute, will Samstag ab Neustadt mit nem Mietboot raus. Bei Ostwind hab ich das allerdings noch nicht gemacht. Ist da schleppen mit den kleinen Booten noch gut machbar oder wird's problematisch? Soll ja ne 3 geben...


----------



## Schneiderfisch (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Auf sonntag schieben!


----------



## Fxndlxng (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Also laut windfinder wirds ne 2 und das ist völlig unproblematisch auch ne 3 geht noch gut. Schaukelt halt nur schon etwas. Ab 4 wirds dann ungemütlich.

Ich fahr morgen auch ab Neustadt ich will aber raus aus der Bucht und nach Norden Richtung Schwarzen Grund.


----------



## Lümmy (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja wir werden auch starten. Wird schon gehen. Sonntag geht leider nicht.  Viel Erfolg dann morgen...


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bin morgen auch draußen, mal aufs Steinriff, und den Schwarzen Grund abtasten, ggf. Walkrieyn...

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja...

VG TIM


----------



## Herr Bert (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wo sind denn eigentlich Steinriff und schwarzer Grund bzw dieses Wrack, von dem hier immer wieder geredet wird? Könnte die orte jemand auf der Karte einzeichnen? 

Gesendet über Tapatalk


----------



## Schneiderfisch (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

:vik::vik::vik::q:q:q

Auf welcher Karte denn?


----------



## Schneiderfisch (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ach sorry, du meinst auf deiner Karte....
Nee da ist der schwarze Grund nicht drauf...
Ich lade dir das gleich mal hoch...


----------



## Schneiderfisch (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Da haste.
Steinriff:
Achtung, aufs alte Lübecker Fischereirecht achten!


----------



## Herr Bert (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ah. Super. Vielen Dank. Das ist mir mit dem 8ps schlauchboot zu weit. Aber werde da bestimmt auch mal hin. 

Gesendet über Tapatalk


----------



## Schneiderfisch (28. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

In Bliesdorf rein und dann hochtrollen.
Infos zu Bliesdorf:
http://baltic-fishing.net/spots/


----------



## Lümmy (29. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das war heute nichts. Bis 11 Uhr haben wir im Hafen gesessen und drauf gewartr, dass der Nebel sich verzieht. Passierte aber nicht, also wieder nach Hause....


----------



## Schneiderfisch (29. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dicke Dorsche auch vor Kiel auf 7-8m aber Suppe vom feinsten. 100m Sicht. Sind trotzdem raus...


----------



## Marco74 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dicke Dorsche gab es auch östlich von Travemünde. Und neben vier kleinen Mefos noch ne dicke 68er Murmel 
Welchen Bootskollegen (Warrior) habe ich denn getroffen?


----------



## Fxndlxng (29. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir waren Richtung Grömitz unterwegs. Gab einiges an Dorsch und Köhler sowie Forellen bis 63. Aber äußerst bescheidene Sichtverhältnisse. Top Wetter ist mal was anderes. Beim Schlickrutschen ging's vielleicht noch aber draußen waren keine 100m Sicht, zumindest bis 17 Uhr nicht.


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (30. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ab 18 Uhr hat sich die Suppe gelichtet und man konnte auch wieder Land sehen . 
Unglaublich , was sich bei dem Nebel alles so auf der 20er Linie mit Schlauchbooten rumtreibt . 
Morgen soll es ja besser aussehen . 
Gruß


----------



## Herr Bert (30. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bei uns gab's in der Nähe der Untiefentonne 2 Dorsche und etwa 30 Heringe. Wetter war aber wirklich bescheiden. Waren mit 2 Booten unterwegs. Alleine wäre ich wohl nicht raus gefahren. 

Gesendet über Tapatalk


----------



## bierstuch (30. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hi, wie sah es heute aus?? Wollte Di mal die Küste vor Neustadt unsicher machen und mein neues Echolot testen und nebenbei den ein oder anderen Fisch auf die Schuppen legen...

Grüße


----------



## Margaux (31. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Team Ahnungslos schrieb:


> Ab 18 Uhr hat sich die Suppe gelichtet und man konnte auch wieder Land sehen .
> Unglaublich , was sich bei dem Nebel alles so auf der 20er Linie mit Schlauchbooten rumtreibt.


 
Ich bin Samstag in der Marina geblieben, da ich weder Funk noch Radar in meinem Sportboot habe und ohne jeden Zweifel unsichtiges Wetter herrschte. Erstaunt hat mich, wie viele trotzdem schlicht in den Nebel rein sind...


----------



## Fxndlxng (31. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Margaux schrieb:


> Ich bin Samstag in der Marina geblieben, da ich weder Funk noch Radar in meinem Sportboot habe und ohne jeden Zweifel unsichtiges Wetter herrschte. Erstaunt hat mich, wie viele trotzdem schlicht in den Nebel rein sind...



Ohne Radar hätte man streng genommen auch nicht fahren dürfen. Wir haben es mit AIS und Funk trotzdem gewagt und rückblickend muss man sagen, es war mehr als nur grenzwertig. Letzendlich spielt es dabei auch keine Rolle in was für einem Gefährt man sitzt (ob Schlauchboot oder nicht) und ob man über 20m oder 10m Wassertiefe unterwegs ist. Wo ist da der unterschied? Entweder man hat Radar, oder man hat es nicht.


----------



## Margaux (31. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Ohne Radar hätte man streng genommen auch nicht fahren dürfen.


 
Ich denke, der Satz hätte auch ohne "streng genommen" seine Gültigkeit. Ohne Radar hätte man - unabhängig vom Gefährt oder der Tiefe - am Samstag bei dem dichten Nebel nicht rausgedurft. Es gab übrigens in der Ancora auch einige, die das wie ich nicht gemacht haben.


----------



## Marco74 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Okay, ich oute mich. Wir sind Samstag von T-Münde rausgefahren. Allerdings sind wir im Flachen (20 - 25 ft)geblieben und ich finde, auf der Strecke macht es einen Unterschied. Klar kannst du mit einem Fischer oder anderem Angelboot kollidieren, aber für die Fähren ist es zu flach.


----------



## Fxndlxng (31. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Habe mich ja auch geoutet und aufgrund der Fährstrecke macht es vor Travemünde evtl. auch wirklich einen gewissen Unterschied. 

Aber rein regulativ betrachtet, sind die Regeln eindeutig und es wird weder zwischen Tiefenbereichen noch zwischen Festrumpf- und Schlauchbooten unterschieden. Dementsprechend hat ein Festrumpfboot ohne Radar bei solchen Sichtverhältnissen ebensowenig auf der 20m Linie verloren wie ein Schlauchi ohne Radar. Darum ging es mir im Wesentlichen.


----------



## Lümmy (31. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Für morgen sind die Prognosen ja auch schon wieder Mist. Kein bisschen Wind, keine Sonne und Nebel angesagt. Ich werd wohl gleich zu Hause bleiben.... Ei einer solchen Sicht wie am Samstag, Fähre ich keinen Meter raus...


----------



## Marco74 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Findling: Hast Recht! Grade weil ja auch Neulinge lesen, sollte man gar nicht mit vielleicht... evtl... so eben noch... anfangen. Die Sicherheit geht einfach vor und die ist bei gewissen Sichtverhältnissen einfach nicht gegeben. Punkt!


----------



## Margaux (31. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Marco74 schrieb:


> Die Sicherheit geht einfach vor und die ist bei gewissen Sichtverhältnissen einfach nicht gegeben. Punkt!


 
Richtig! Und die war eben letzten Samstag nicht gegeben, darum bin ich - wie auch einige andere in der Ancora Marina - nicht rausgefahren.


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (31. März 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Auch wenn ich einen Radar auf'm Dach habe , war es trotzdem ein anstrengendes Angeln .
Man muss die Augen und Ohren überall haben .
Gruß


----------



## King_Fisher (1. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hab mal eine Frage in die Expertenrunde:
Man liest ja immer wieder mal von Köhlerfängen hier in der Bucht. Ich persönlich war auch schon unzählige Male draußen -sowohl mit Boot, als auch mit Belly Boot - und habe zumeist auch sehr gut Dorsch gefangen, allerdings noch nie einen Köhler.
Angelt Ihr irgendwie "gezielt" auf Köhler - wahrscheinlich eher nicht!? Bzw. wenn Köhler Beifang ist, dann bei welcher Methode (Naturköder? Pilken? Gummi? Wobbler? Schlepplöffel?)?
Danke für Eure Antworten!


----------



## Margaux (1. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich fange sie beim Pilken am vorgeschalteten Paternoster und beim Schleppen auf Deep Taildancer.


----------



## Dimatrix (1. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo an alle Kollegen, werde am Donnerstag in die Neustädter Bucht rausfahren. Nehme die Kids von meinem Nachbarn mit weil ich es ihnen seit langem versprochen habe. Ihre Vorfreude ist bis zum Himmel. Es wäre schade wenn wir leer ausgehen am Donnerstag.

Was empfehlen die Experten wo und welcher Fisch steht?


----------



## Herr Bert (1. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hi Dimatrix. Wie schon geschrieben, gab's am Wochenende gute Dorsche und Heringe in der Nähe der Untiefentonne vor Pelzerhaken. So etwa auf 15-17 Meter. 

PS: Die Beiträge zu den Köhlern finde ich ja auch hoch interessant. Ist es denn realistisch, gezielt mit entsprechendem Köhlerpaternoster wie in Norwegen auf die Jagd zu gehen? Wie oft und vor allem wann (Jahreszeit, Wassertemperatur) werden die Burschen denn gefangen? 

Gesendet über Tapatalk


----------



## Fxndlxng (1. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Die Köhler beissen so ziemlich auf alles, was sich bewegt und werden ganzjährig gefangen. Letztes Wochende hatten wir ca. ein Dutzend. Leider sind sie immernoch zu klein (bis max. 50cm, die meisten erst mitte 40cm). Wir haben erst einen einzigen großen Köhler (80cm im Dezember 2012) gefangen. Wir fangen sie beim Schleppen auf Blech und Naturköder, beim Pilken auf Gufi, Twister und Pilker, beim Heringsangeln auf Paternoster und selbst beim Plattenangeln habe ich schon welche auf Grund und beim hochkurbeln gehabt. Die Frage lautet also eher, worauf beissen die nicht?


----------



## Margaux (1. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das ist wie in Norwegen: hat man einen Schwarm gefunden, geht das Fangen recht leicht. Nur sind sie gegenüber den Burschen in Norwegen halt Klein-Köhler. Deshalb machen in der Ostsee eher Makrelen-Paternoster Sinn statt der in Norwegen üblichen Köhler-Beifänger.  

Vielleicht werde ich es am Wochenende mal mit einer leichten Spinnrute versuchen, das macht bestimmt einen Riesenspaß.


----------



## King_Fisher (1. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke für die Infos #6


----------



## Margaux (3. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Männers,

nach dem teilweise recht sonnigen Wetter unter der Woche, soll es ja zum Wochenende wechselhaftes Schauerwetter geben. Für Freitag ist eine stramme "Fünf" aus Ost angesagt, der Wind soll dann Samstag auf Süd drehen und sich ggf. auf Stärke 4 etwas abschwächen. Das bleibt abzuwarten... 

Wer von Euch ist am Wochenende unterwegs?


----------



## Herr Bert (3. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich komme dieses Wochenende leider nicht raus. Vielen Dank für die tollen Infos zu den Köhlern. Da kriege ich das kribbeln in den Fingern. Im Mai geht's dann wieder hoch ins gelobte Land, mal sehen ob ich hier vorher auch noch einen erwische. Denn ich finde auch ein 50er Köhler hat 2 leckere Filets. Hat der Köhler bei uns in der Ostsee denn eigentlich ein Mindestmaß? 

Gesendet über Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisHH (3. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Am Wochenende nicht, dafür gestern ab Travemünde ;-)
Das Wetter wurde im Tagesverlauf immer besser und flaute bis Ententeich ab. Beim Gummiwerfen hab ich mich dann zwischenzeitlich aus meinem Anzug gepellt, weil's viel zu warm wurde ....
Endlich durften die im Januar gekauften Easyboards ins Wasser und die liefen wirklich super (danke für die Tipps noch mal).
Dorsche standen überall auf dem Riff. Leider auch Massen von Kleinen. Rapala DTD wurden ebenso genommen wie Rhino Extra Slim mit 45g davor. 
Für den Rhino Mag am Diver interessierte sich nur ein versprengter Köhler.
Ansonsten gingen auch braune Gummis sehr gut. Am Ende haben wir ca ein Dutzend Dorschis ab Ende 40 bis knapp 60 mitgenommen und wahrscheinlich doppelt so viele kleinere zurück gesetzt. 
Mit den auch noch reichlichen Fehlbissen auf Gummi hatten wir also ordentlich Fischkontakt über den Tag - das machte doch Laune. Nur ne Mefo ließ sich leider nicht auf die Blinker locken.
Trotzdem topp Urlaubstag!

P.S. Wie kriegt man mal die Dorsche von 60+ oder gar 70+ rausselektiert?;+ Die Kleinen scheuen ja auch 15cm Blinker nicht...


----------



## Fxndlxng (3. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mir ist an den Köhlern noch zu wenig drann. Ich denke in 1-2 Jahren machen sie a) mehr Spaß und b) geben sie dann auch eine vernünftige Mahlzeit ab. Falls dann noch welche übrig sind. So sind es doch eher Fischstäbchen als -filets.

Ich habe meine Trollingsaison letztes Wochenende beendet und das ganze Tackle eingemottet und in die Sommerpause geschickt. 
Daher lasse ich es jetzt etwas ruhiger angehen und werde am Sonntag ganz entspannt mit Spinnrute, Heringspaternoster und Gufis bewaffnet, angreifen. 
Ich hoffe der Hering läuft inzwischen. Würde mir gerne einen kleinen Vorrat zusammenangeln und zwischendurch ein bischen auf Mefo und Dorsch blinkern.


----------



## Margaux (3. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich denke auch, daß die Köhler so ab minmal 50cm erst Sinn machen. Ich glaube allerdings leider nicht, daß viele Exemplare diese Größe erleben werden. Ich habe um ein paar Ecken gehört, daß den Fischern die Köhler ein Dorn im Auge sind, weil sie den Dorschen Konkurrenz machen, die ja fischereiwirtschaftlich viel wertvoller sind. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das so wirklich stimmt.  

Nachdem ich am Wochenende in der Ancora live beim Saisonbeginn der Segler zugegen war, sieht es sehr danach aus, daß Schleppangeln nun wieder kompliziert werden wird. Ich werde mich deshalb auch lieber beim Blinkern und Pilken entspannen. Ich warte die weiteren Wetternachrichten ab und entscheide morgen Abend, ob ich Samstag oder Sonntag rausfahre.


----------



## ChrisHH (3. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Der Köhler, den ich gestern gesehen hab, hätte einen guten Heilbutt- oder Großlengköder abgegeben. Auch so ein 40iger, wie die meisten zu sein scheinen. Hoffe wirklich, dass ein paar von denen zügig abwachsen und nicht alle in Netzen oder bei Anglern vorzeitig enden. Dann könnte das bald noch etwas launiger werden. Ein kleiner, feiner Köhlerbestand in der Ostsee hätte doch was, zumindest für die Angler... (aus Sicht der Fischer erlösen die natürlich eher das doppelte für Dorsch bei den niedrigen Seelachspreisen. Aber vielleicht kann man sich dann ja noch einen schönen Kunstnamen für die Art ausdenken oder zumindestens "exklusiven Ostseeseelachs für Genießer" daraus machen ;-)
Wenn das Wetter so bleibt kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass das schleppen bald kompliziert wird. Da geht dann wirklich wohl nur Wochentags was. Gestern waren wir auf dem Riff das einzige Boot - beim reinfahren hab ich dann mal einen Segler gesehen ;-)

P.S: Was denkt ihr eigentlich, wann sich auch noch die Hornis dazu gesellen? Beim Hochfahren konnte man entlang der Autobahn schon erstes zartes gelb am Raps ausmachen...


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (3. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



ChrisHH schrieb:


> P.S: Was denkt ihr eigentlich, wann sich auch noch die Hornis dazu gesellen? Beim Hochfahren konnte man entlang der Autobahn schon erstes zartes gelb am Raps ausmachen...



Mitte Mai würde ich schätzen, dann ist das Wasser auch warm genug. #c

Gruß


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (3. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Also wenn sich die 4 Bft noch in eine drei verwandeln, werde ich Samstag wohl zum Riff fahren..., früh los, und wenn die Segler aufstehen, wieder drinnen sein...

:m


----------



## Marco74 (3. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Mitte Mai würde ich schätzen, dann ist das Wasser auch warm genug. #c
> 
> Gruß



Ziehe mal einen Monat ab. Wenn wir ein warmes Frühjahr haben, sind die Hornies Mitte April da, ansonsten Ende April.

Für mich ist April aber noch ein Top Trollingmonat. Von T-Münde Richtung Osten oder von Pelzerhaken Richtung von Norden - dann geht es mit dem Verkehr auf dem Wasser.


----------



## Fxndlxng (3. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Marco74 schrieb:


> Für mich ist April aber noch ein Top Trollingmonat. Von T-Münde Richtung Osten oder von Pelzerhaken Richtung von Norden - dann geht es mit dem Verkehr auf dem Wasser.



Das stimmt. Auch fangtechnisch kann der April noch sehr gut sein. Normalerweise würde ich meine Trollingsaison auch erst in einer Woche auf Bornholm beenden aber leider war es dieses Jahr beruflich nicht möglich dort hoch zu fahren. Nächstes Jahr wieder.
Ich persönlich brauche aber nach der langen Trollingsaison immer ein bischen Abwechslung. Ich will mal wieder den Köderlauf und den Biss direkt spüren und zwar solange die Hornies noch nicht da sind. Und im Moment kann man eben super in flachem Wasser mit der Spinnrute auf Forellen fischen.
Ich gehe aber auch davon aus, dass die Hornies spätestens in 2 Wochen schon voll da sind. Mir gehen die Biester dermaßen auf den Senkel, dass ich spätestens dann keinen Bock mehr auf schleppen hätte und beim Spinnfischen lassen die einen ja auch nicht in Ruhe. Also lieber aufhören wenn's am schönsten ist. Ich wünsch dir aber noch viel Petri!


----------



## Hamburgspook (3. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



ChrisHH schrieb:


> P.S. Wie kriegt man mal die Dorsche von 60+ oder gar 70+ rausselektiert?;+ Die Kleinen scheuen ja auch 15cm Blinker nicht...



Moin, ich habe mal die Erfahrung auf´nem Kutter gemacht, dass ich mit Dorschbombe und 15-20 cm Gummifisch durchschnittlich größere Dorsche hatte als meine Mitstreiter auf Pilker oder Beifänger. Wäre vielleicht mal ein Versuch Wert.


----------



## Margaux (3. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich werde die Saison auf der Ostsee von diesem Jahr an im Mai beenden, ungefähr zu der Zeit, wenn die Hornis einfallen. Ich lege mein Boot dann bis Oktober ans Süßwasser. Auf der Bucht ist mir über den Sommer ab Mai bis September eh zu viel los. Wenn es im Oktober wieder ruhiger wird , komme ich zurück.

Da das Dorschangeln über das Winterhalbjahr recht ordentlich war, werde ich von jetzt an bis ca. Mitte Mai noch die flachen Küsten seeseits nach Mefos abblinkern.


----------



## Fxndlxng (4. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin, 
meinst Du auf der Elbe wird es ruhiger, oder wo willst Du hin?
Grüße


----------



## Margaux (4. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Moin,
> meinst Du auf der Elbe wird es ruhiger, oder wo willst Du hin?
> Grüße



Nein, eben drum gehe ich auch nicht an die Elbe. Den Rest schreibe ich Dir per PN, denn das ist hier ja außerhalb des Themas.


----------



## ChrisHH (4. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ Volker und Marius

wenn ihr demnächst auf Mefos blinkert statt schleppt, auf welche Tiefe stellt ihr euch da? Auf jeden Fall dicht unter Land oder? Denke so darüber nach nach Ostern mal nen weiteren Versuch zu unternehmen. Über Hinweise wäre ich dankbar ;-)


----------



## ChrisHH (4. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Hamburgspook schrieb:


> Moin, ich habe mal die Erfahrung auf´nem Kutter gemacht, dass ich mit Dorschbombe und 15-20 cm Gummifisch durchschnittlich größere Dorsche hatte als meine Mitstreiter auf Pilker oder Beifänger. Wäre vielleicht mal ein Versuch Wert.



Hast recht, hätte statt der Reins Get Ringer mal nen Shaker in 15cm dran machen sollen. Vielleicht hätte das was gebracht. Da waren glaub ich zwei, drei Stück irgendwo in den Kisten versteckt... Na beim nächsten mal


----------



## Fxndlxng (4. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich lasse mich zwischen 2m und 4m Wassertiefe treiben und fische meistens in Richtung Ufer. Rücksicht auf Watangler vorausgestetzt!

Grüße!


----------



## Margaux (4. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Ich lasse mich zwischen 2m und 4m Wassertiefe treiben und fische meistens in Richtung Ufer. Rücksicht auf Watangler vorausgesetzt!


 
Genau so #6 

Ich benutze dabei normale Meerforellenblinker, je nach Drift und Tiefe zwischen 15g und max. 25g. Wenn man einen kupfer- oder schwarzroten Blinker zwischendurch langsamer führt und durchsacken läßt, beißen gerne auch Dorsche.


----------



## blue pearl (4. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So, am Sonntag solls mal wieder losgehn. Das letzte mal waren wir vor 5 Wochen draussen zum schleppen.Die Wettervorhersage ist ja auch ok. Wie sieht es momentan aus, ist schleppen noch angesagt? oder lieber jiggen mit Gummi und welche wassertiefe.
Wären für ein paar infos sehr dankbar.Gruß und viel Petri Volker+Jörg


----------



## ChrisHH (4. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Guck mal in meinen Post 2365 über unseren Ausflug vom Mittwoch. Schleppen ging, aber Gummiwerfen war auch seeehr gut... Fische haben wir eigentlich überall auf dem Steinriff gefunden, sowohl bei 7 als auch bei 10m, auf der Ostseite, der Nordspitze und der Westseite - also überall... Hoffe das hilft schon mal. Und jetzt ran an die Burschen ;-)

P.S: Danke an Marius und Volker für die Tipps ;-)


----------



## bombe220488 (4. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gibt es in der Ecke Neustadt / Grömitz einen Laden/Tanke  wo man sonntags morgens (früh) noch einen angelschein bekommen kann? Also diese marke?


----------



## Schneiderfisch (4. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

klar.
Martins Angeltreff in Neustadt. Webseite suchen, Martin anrufen und Gruß vom Schlauchietroller Olli ausrichten


----------



## bombe220488 (4. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sonntag 11-16? Ich schätze mal deswegen anrufen? 
Danke Olli

Edit hab gerade dass hier gefunden
http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/MELUR/DE/Startseite/Slider/StdArtikel/Fischerei.html


----------



## Schneiderfisch (4. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

klar, geht auch.
Martin hat Sonntags auch geöffnet...


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (5. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ohne Worte!

http://www.promitreff.com/2014/04/05/wsp-sh-dramatische-rettungsaktion-auf-der-ostsee/


----------



## astratrinker (5. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Link geht nicht, habs aber gegoogelt. Mir war es gestern mit meinem 8 Meter Boot zu windig, den junggebliebenen herren am donnerstag bei ähnlichem wetter wohl nicht mit der nussschale.


----------



## Herr Bert (5. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



ChrisHH schrieb:


> Guck mal in meinen Post 2365 über unseren Ausflug vom Mittwoch. Schleppen ging, aber Gummiwerfen war auch seeehr gut... Fische haben wir eigentlich überall auf dem Steinriff gefunden, sowohl bei 7 als auch bei 10m, auf der Ostseite, der Nordspitze und der Westseite - also überall... Hoffe das hilft schon mal. Und jetzt ran an die Burschen ;-)
> 
> P.S: Danke an Marius und Volker für die Tipps ;-)



Wo ist denn das Steinriff? Ich hab hier eine wunderschöne Seekarte, da sind viele Steine eingezeichnet. Auf Höhe des Klinikums in 7-8m Wassertiefe sind da besonders viele eingezeichnet. Ist das das Riff? 

Gesendet über Tapatalk


----------



## blue pearl (5. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke Chriss für die Auskunft, dann werden wir es mal mit Gummi versuchen.


----------



## Onkel Frank (5. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Herr Bert schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das Steinriff? Ich hab hier eine wunderschöne Seekarte, da sind viele Steine eingezeichnet. Auf Höhe des Klinikums in 7-8m Wassertiefe sind da besonders viele eingezeichnet. Ist das das Riff?
> 
> Gesendet über Tapatalk



 Nö ! Ist vor Travemünde .


----------



## Ableger (5. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie es aktuell mit den Heringsschwärmen in der Bucht aussieht? DANKE !!!Gruß Ableger


----------



## ChrisHH (5. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Herr Bert schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das Steinriff? Ich hab hier eine wunderschöne Seekarte, da sind viele Steine eingezeichnet. Auf Höhe des Klinikums in 7-8m Wassertiefe sind da besonders viele eingezeichnet. Ist das das Riff?
> 
> Gesendet über Tapatalk



Guck mal Post 2336 - da wurde dir die Frage schon mal mit Karte beantwortet ;-)


----------



## ChrisHH (5. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Ableger schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie es aktuell mit den Heringsschwärmen in der Bucht aussieht? DANKE !!!Gruß Ableger


Vor Travemünde sollen sie wohl tagsüber tief in der Fahrrinne stehen - gern wohl da wo es diese Erhöhung bis 16m gibt...
Für Neustadt kann ich nichts sagen aber meine hier in den letzten Tagen was mit Pelzerhaken gelesen zu haben.


----------



## astratrinker (5. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Vor neustadt sind heringe satt.


----------



## Herr Bert (5. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich konnte heute zum Glück doch raus und konnte knapp 100 Heringe nahe der Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken erwischen. Man hätte locker die doppelte Menge raus holen können. Aber ich wollte es lieber nochmal auf Platte und Dorsche versuchen. Gab aber leider nur untermaßige Dorsche. 

Gesendet über Tapatalk


----------



## Ableger (6. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ok, danke für die Tipps in Sachen Heringe. Ich war heute ein paar Stunden vor Neustadt, vor Pelzerhaken und vor Travemünde. Heringe wollte aber nur sehr vereinzelt zu mir... Kann es sein, dass der Winter einfach zu mild war? Oder bin ich zu ungeduldig??


----------



## bombe220488 (7. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich habe mal beim örtlichen Fachgeschäft angerufen und habe als antwort bekommen das die heringe noch nicht so richtig da sind, es werden ab und an welche gefangen aber wenn dann auch keine riesigen mengen.


----------



## ChrisHH (7. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Na Blue Pearl, warste am Wochenende unterwegs? 
Sonst noch wer draußen gewesen? Petri an die Heringsfänger und -sucher ;-)


----------



## Welshunter (7. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin, 

kurzer Bericht vom WE, war mit dem Schlauchi auf dem Steinriff Richtung Timmendorf unterwegs.

Ziel war Mefo, daher auch Schleppen mit Blinkern und 30gr Vorblei.

Gefangen haben wir glücklicherweise drei Stück +/- 50 sowie unzählige Dorsche und Köhler, allerdings in der kleineren Klasse. Teilweise haben wir die Fische mit <1m Wobblern von der Oberfläche gepickt, da man sie dort auch jagen sehen konnte und wir sie direkt angeworfen haben, das gab dann auch häufig die besseren Fische.

Die pilkenden und jiggenden Boote waren, was wir mitbekommen haben, nicht so erfolgreich. Ein Trollingboot hat sich gestern nach kurzem Aufenthalt und zu viel Kleinfisch direkt ins Tiefe gemacht, würde mal interessieren was die bekommen haben.

Grüße


----------



## Fxndlxng (7. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Am Sonntag ab 7 Uhr für 1,5 Stunden auf Hering probiert. Zuerst Hafenausfahrt, da ging wenig bis garnix. Dann das Wrack südlich von Neustadt, immerhin ca. 20 große Heringe aber trotzdem sehr zäh. Dann für 3 Std. auf das Steinriff. Dort mit Gummis sehr erfolgreich auf Dorsch geangelt. Beste Dorsche hatten 81, 75 und 72cm. Danach nach Pelzerhaken und wieder auf Hering probiert. Leider wieder nur sehr vereinzelt mal ein paar Bisse. Zum Schluss noch ein paar Spinnstopps auf Forelle und dann gegen 14:30 noch ein Versuch an der Hafenausfahrt. Hier waren zwar mehrere Boote unterwegs, aber bei allen das gleiche Bild: alle 10 Würfe mal ein Hering und mehr leider nicht.


----------



## blue pearl (7. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sind erst mal zu den Wracks, ein bisschen mit Gummi und Blinker versucht, war aber nicht sehr erfolgreich. Dann die Schleppruten ausgepackt und Richtung Untiefentonne und von dort Richtung Grömitz geschleppt. Beim Schleppen haben wir dann 35 Dorsche erbeutet die zu Filet verarbeitet wurden und noch etliche kleine die wieder schwimmen. Die Größe war nur bis 55cm keine großen dabei wie sonst wenn man so einen glückstag hat. Bisse hatten wir auf Wobbler,Blinker und Apex.#:


----------



## ChrisHH (8. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri an Welshunter, Marius und blue pearl! Scheint ja weiter gut Fisch da zu sein...

@ Marius
Du hast ja die guten Größen gefunden, wow. Hat da das Konzept "großer Köder - großer Fisch" ne Rolle gespielt oder einfach "nur" zur rechten Zeit am rechten Ort gewesen? Das Thema hatte mich ja schon nach meiner letzten Ausfahrt beschäftigt: wie filtert man die Größeren aus den Massen von Kleinen raus...|kopfkrat


----------



## Margaux (8. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



ChrisHH schrieb:


> Das Thema hatte mich ja schon nach meiner letzten Ausfahrt beschäftigt: wie filtert man die Größeren aus den Massen von Kleinen raus...|kopfkrat


 
Meine Erfahrung ist, daß man mit großen Gummifischen selektiver, sprich weniger, aber größere Dorsche fängt.


----------



## Fxndlxng (8. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mag sein, war aber in diesem Fall reines Glück, haben mit ganz normalen Kopyto - Gummis in Standardgrößen geangelt und hatten auch einige kleine Dorsche dabei.


----------



## Margaux (8. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich fische ehrlicherweise auch fast nur mit den Standardgrößen, weil es halt einfach fängiger ist und eben Größere trotzdem beißen können. Gezielt mit "Groß"gummi auf die größeren Leos, kann sehr zäh sein, deshalb verliere ich dabei schnell die Lust.  

Ach ja, und zudem pilke ich immer noch sehr gerne - alte Schule  - und fange dabei nicht schlecht und auch über 70iger.


----------



## bombe220488 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

wäre dann noch interessant was bei euch standardgrößen sind?
Ich fische auch gerne mit Pilker wobei ich sagen muss ich fange mehr mit Pilker aber die größeren meist doch auf Gummi, das ist aber alles halt auch immer etwas glück


----------



## ChrisHH (8. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Normale Größen sind bei euch um 10cm nehme ich mal an? 
P.S. habt ihr das Thema mit Tapatalk abonniert? Ihr wart schon auffällig schnell...

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI U8860 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schollenschreck (9. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

|wavey:

die grössen waren bei mir ehrlich gesagt alle sehr gut,hatte ca. 20 dorsche (6,5kg filet) beim trolling letzten sonntag,untermaß die zurück gingen waren ca. 4 oder 5 dorsche.....von küstennah bis 15 metern alles abgesucht.....darüber hinaus gabs noch 3 köhler(!) und bei einer trollingpause haben wir uns noch ca. 30 heringe ins boot geholt!

leider keine mefo.....lag wohl an den bauchigen(grossen) trollingblinkern, am sam. sind wir wieder vor ort an der priwall slipanlage in travemünde eventuell sieht man sich ja:vik:


----------



## Patzak (14. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo,

kann mir jemand helfen!

Möchte gerne vom 21.04.2014 bis zum 26.04.2014 mit eigenem Boot anreisen!

Wer kennt sich mit Liegeplätze und Slippmöglichkeiten in Neustadt aus!
Preise usw.
Boot ist nur 5,5 Meter

MfG und Danke
Christian


----------



## ragbar (15. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

In Neustadt hast Du nach meinem Kenntnisstand 4 Slipmöglichkeiten, von denen keine der Hit ist. Warum?

1. Arbeitsrampe Werftanlage; eng,fast keine Parkmöglichkeit

2.Ancora-Slippe: man nannte mir eine Gebühr von 16€,entweder rein oder raus,zusammen also 32€. Für ein 5m Schlauchboot,nee-is klar.

3. Fischereihafen;Kette davor, mit Tel.nr. dran,unfreundlicher Herr bietet allen ernstes an, für 55 € einen Jahres-Schlüssel zu kaufen, für 1 Mal slippen käme er nicht raus.

4. Binnenwasser: liegt hinter der Hafenbrücke, freies slippen,aber schlammig flach,daher bei Niedrigwasser nicht nutzbar,jedenfalls für meinereiner. Obenauf muß bis zur Hafenbrücke gerudert werden, Motornutzung verboten. Prima bei Wind+Wetter plus schwererem Boot. Zufahrt zur Slippe ist trotz Sperrzone von irgendwelchen A-löchern oft zugeparkt.

Wegen dieser hervorragenden Möglichkeiten sieht Neustadt mich als Angler bestimmt wieder. Viel Spaß.


----------



## blue pearl (15. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Na Na, nun mal man nicht gleich so schwarz "ragbar''. An deiner stelle Patzak  würde ich bei der Kunay Werft und der Ancora Marina mal anrufen ob die Slippe frei ist, erstere ist gar nicht so schlecht und kostet auch nur 5€. Dann gibt es noch eine Slippe im Yachthafen Grömitz, du hast ja genug zeit alle zu testen. Aber das Angeln nicht vergessen.Viel Petri


----------



## Slider17 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moin, noch ein Nachtrag vom Sonntag.
Mein Kumpel und ich waren am Steinriff unterwegs. Hatten Westwind 3-4.
Mir fiel sofort auf, dass so gut wie keine Netze dort standen (tippe mal auf Vorsorge der Fischer bei heftigen Wind zum Montag).
Wir starteten unsere Rapalas bei einer Tiefe von 7m und man glaubt es kaum, nach wenigen Metern knallten die Knüppel.
Egal wo wir dort auch fuhren, es folgten sofortige Bisse. Auch das Umrüsten auf Gufi brachte sofort Erfolg.
Man hatte das Gefühl, der Dorsch stapelte sich am Riff.
Mitgenommen haben wir dann 20 Leos und 2 Köhler.
Massenhaft "Kleine" schwimmen wieder.
War ein traumhafter Angeltag...


----------



## astratrinker (15. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



ragbar schrieb:


> In Neustadt hast Du nach meinem Kenntnisstand 4 Slipmöglichkeiten, von denen keine der Hit ist. Warum?
> 
> 1. Arbeitsrampe Werftanlage; eng,fast keine Parkmöglichkeit
> 
> ...






Was ist mit Kunya Werft?


----------



## diesel21 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



astratrinker schrieb:


> Was ist mit Kunya Werft?



Hat er unter 1. Arbeitsrampe Werftanlage; eng,fast keine Parkmöglichkeit


----------



## Fxndlxng (15. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ganz ehrlich, wem der Platz an der Kunya-Werft zum slippen seines Schlauchbootes nicht ausreicht, der sollte am besten ganz auf das Slippen verzichten und stattdessen lieber den Hafenkran nutzen bzw. nutzen lassen. Einziger Nachteil bei dieser Slippe ist das zu flache Gefälle. Das ist aber für ein Schlauchboot sicher nicht das Problem.
Die Slippe im Kommunalhafen ist für Boote bis 6m genial und wer sich mit den Fischern entsprechend abspricht, der hat auch keine Probleme mit der Kette. Im Notfall und bei freundlicher Nachfrage kommt der Herr normalerweise auch für "nur" einmal Slippen in den Hafen gefahren, hat er für mich jedenfalls schon öfter gemacht. Die Slippe im Binnenwasser kann man tatsächlig vergessen und die Preispolitik der Ancora möchte ich auch nicht unterstützen aber es gibt genügend Möglichkeiten in Neustadt und eigentlich ist für jeden Anspruch etwas dabei.


----------



## Icha (15. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich schließe mich Findling an, die Slippe beim Fischereihafen ist super.
Sauber, steil und sehr gut zu erreichen.

Nett bei den Fischern gefragt, kannst du dort auch direkt die Slippgebühr abgeben. Ansonsten geben Sie auch ne Handynummer raus, da geht "Hafenmeisters Frau" ran und mit der kann man sehr gut reden.


----------



## ChrisHH (15. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Und wenn's denn nicht Neustadt sein soll, würde ja auch noch die Slippe neben der Fähre in Travemünde 'ne Option sein...


----------



## Gotti1982 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin slider...wollen Freitag los...kannst du mir die Position des steinriffs verraten? Gruss gotti


----------



## Slider17 (16. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moin Gotti,
den Nav Punkt weiss ich leider nicht genau, wir waren aber nordwestlich vom Steinriff, sind also von Niendorf aus rangefahren. Ich denke mal wir sehen uns am Freitag, da wir auch los wollen. Da sich das Wetter wieder beruhigt hat, werden dort wohl wieder Netze stehen. Wünsch Dir fette Beute.
greetz Bernd


----------



## HD4ever (16. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

kein Geheimnis wenn man mal in ne Seearte schaut ;-)
Aber man sollte wissen ab wann man fischen darf wegen der Verbotszone !!!


----------



## HD4ever (16. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

btw ... tolle online Seekarte -->>>* klick  *


----------



## Fxndlxng (16. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wer die Verbotszone nicht kennt, sollte das Steinriff meiden. Sonst kann es sehr schnell sehr teuer werden und die WaPo ist derzeit überaus aktiv in dem Bereich, da man verstärkt gegen die Watangelei in Brodten vorgeht.


----------



## HD4ever (16. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

zur Info !!!


----------



## Gotti1982 (16. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke schonmal für eure Info! Dann sieht man sich Freitag auf dem wasser;-) was sagt die Wettervorhersage? Gruss gotti


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (16. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Selber mal Googeln und für sich alleine entscheiden ob man los fährt .
Gruß


----------



## Fxndlxng (16. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dürfen wir sonst noch was tun? Stück Kuchen vielleicht? 
#d


----------



## Onkel Frank (16. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Dürfen wir sonst noch was tun? Stück Kuchen vielleicht?
> #d


 
 Was denn mit Dir los #d ???


----------



## Fxndlxng (16. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nix, aber meinst nicht, dass man sich die Wettervorhersage auch mal selber raussuchen könnte und ganz nebenbei bemerkt, auch sollte?
Und wie oft wurde in diesem Thema schon nach den Koordinaten des Steinriffs gefragt? 30mal? 40mal? Vermutlich noch viel öfter und ebenso oft wurden sie auch schon genannt. Nervt doch irgendwann einfach nur und manch einer scheint ein besonderes Talent für diese Fragen zu haben.

Wenn ich nach Koordinaten und Steinriff suche, habe ich nach 2 Minuten alles was ich brauche, inkl. Verbotszone.


----------



## Onkel Frank (16. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Warum hast du das dann nicht gleich so geschrieben ?? Wenn es Dich nervt dann geh nicht darauf ein , sondern überlies es gekonnt , oder denk dir dein Teil . Davon lebt doch ein Forum und ehrlich gesagt hab ich auch kein Bock mir hier alles durch zu lesen um an Info's zu kommen die hier irgendwo vergraben niedergeschrieben stehen . Ein anderer Boardie fragt die Comunity hier ein zweites Loch in den ArXX und da hat sich auch keiner beschwert das das ganz einfach zu finden wäre wenn man lesen würde weil es hier " irgendwo " schon steht . Mit Wettervorhersage hast du Recht , das ist nun wirklich nicht schwer , aber vielleicht verlässt er sich da lieber auf die Meinung der Erfahrenen Angler hier . Ansonsten ist ein vernünftiges miteinander angebracht ( nicht leicht , aber geht ) . Sanfte Grüße aus Wolfenbüttel :q#6


----------



## Fxndlxng (16. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Besänftigte Grüße zurück! 

Hast ja auch recht... aber wenn auf jeder 3. Seite nach den Koordinaten gefragt wird, könnt ich platzen!
Zumal das Steinriff auf jeder Seekarte eingezeichet ist und den "Angler" beim betrachten förmlich anspringt. Egal, back to Topic.


----------



## bombe220488 (16. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

heute jemand unterwegs / gewesen?


----------



## Lümmy (16. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sehr zähes Fischen heute. Man man. Den Pelz hab ich mir verbrannt  über nen 47er Köhler hab ich gefreut, der Rest war nicht viel und nichts zum Angeben.


----------



## ChrisHH (22. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Na ihr Lieben, was los hier? War keiner über Ostern unterwegs?
Wäre doch mal ganz spannend zu hören wie's euch so ergangen ist. Plane Anfang nächster Woche wieder am Start zu sein...
LG
Christian


----------



## Herr Bert (22. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mir war es über Ostern leider etwas zu windig fürs Schlauchi


----------



## HD4ever (22. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ostern gabs nur Heringe in der Trave zu Fuß ;-)


----------



## Schneiderfisch (22. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich habe abgeriggt, Trollingsaison offiziell als beendet erklärt :-(
Bei mir gabs nichma Fisch, dafür REICHLICH Fleisch von Grill bei herrlichstem Wetter....


----------



## bombe220488 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das Wetter aus der Ferne zu beurteilen ist nicht unbedingt das beste und wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht wirklich möglich aber was sagen die erfahrenen Kapitäne zu dem Wetter für diese Woche 
3-4 O-NO
Angenehm zu fischen? 
Ich kann's mir fast nicht vorstellen?!
Wollte eigentlich nach Fehmarn aber da ist noch mehr Wind angesagt...

Möchte ungern mit dem Boot hochjuckeln um dann wieder umzudrehen...


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bleib zu hause, das macht keinen Spaß.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (22. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> Möchte ungern mit dem Boot hochjuckeln um dann wieder umzudrehen...



Hey Bombe,
das würde aber passieren!
Bleib zuhause und kümmer dich um deine Familie! Wetter kommt noch oft genug, nur leider diese Woche nimmer.
In unserer Gegend kannste Ost ab 3 komplett haken!
Da türmt sich fast ne Meterwelle auf.
Glaub mir, ich habe das schon zu oft gesehen :vik:


----------



## simson0178 (22. April 2014)

*Neustadt in Holstein Angeln in der Bucht mit Boot Erfahrungs Austausch*

Mion Mion....Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem Boot in der neustaeter bucht?gibs gute fangplätze und wenn ja wo
..vielen dank für eure Infos
Petri heil

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8730 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cocu (22. April 2014)

*AW: Neustadt in Holstein Angeln in der Bucht mit Boot Erfahrungs Austausch*

Da gibt's hier in der Tat jede Menge "Lesestoff":
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=140548

Viel Spaß und Petri #6


----------



## bombe220488 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Deswegen frage ich ja nach. Danke für den Tipp. 
Schon halt ärgerlich wenn sich 2 Leute Urlaub nehmen und dann Zuhause sitzen müssen ;-)
Aber so ist das halt


----------



## HD4ever (23. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

aber immer noch besser als ne riesen tour umsonst zu machen  #h
Angelmöglichkeiten findet man im Urlaub auch andererseits ... oder ihr macht ne Küstentour vom Ufer aus mit Wathose oder auf Hering - da findet sich immer nen brauchbarer Platz


----------



## HD4ever (23. April 2014)

*AW: Neustadt in Holstein Angeln in der Bucht mit Boot Erfahrungs Austausch*

|good:....


----------



## Margaux (23. April 2014)

*AW: Neustadt in Holstein Angeln in der Bucht mit Boot Erfahrungs Austausch*



Cocu schrieb:


> Da gibt's hier in der Tat jede Menge "Lesestoff":
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=140548


 
Dem gibt es nichts hinzufügen. 

Die Teilnehmer dieses Themas hier sind immer sehr auskunftsfreudig, auch wenn das oft arg strapaziert wird, wie insbesondere die letzten Wochen zeigen. Also bitte bei allgemeinen Fragen wie "geht was mit dem Boot auf der Neustädter Bucht etc." erst mal lesen und dann fragen. 

Ich selber bin erst seit Herbst 2012 mit dem eigenen Boot auf der Neustädter Bucht unterwegs und habe mir vorher sehr vieles durch das Lesen dieses Themas hier angeeignet. Dazu gehören gute Fangplätze, u.a. auch die Koordinaten des Steinriffs sowie diverse Einschätzungen, wann bei welchem Wind was geht oder man lieber das Boot im Hafen oder auf dem Trailer läßt. Alles Weitere kommt mit der Praxis, netten Gesprächen mit Mitanglern in den Marinas und durch eigene Erfahrung.

In diesem Sinne: Großes Petri #6


----------



## Blaupause (23. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Leute, 

hier schreiben ja einige mit, die ihr Boot in Neustadt liegen haben, vermutlich in der Ancora Marina. Was ist eure Meinung zu dem Hafen und dem Preis/ Leistungsverhältnis? Ich hatte dort nach einem Liegeplatz gefragt für ein Motorboot 6 x 2.5 m für das ganze Jahr. Sollte kosten um die tausend Euro. Nur Saison 730. Aber dann wollen die auch noch 16,50 € pro Slippvorgang haben und ein Stellplatz für den Trailer kostet auch noch mal 100 - 150 €, je nach dem ob Halle oder Außenstellplatz. Ich rechne daher in Summe mit 1200 Euro pro Jahr, oder kommen da noch irgendwelche versteckten Kosten hinzu? Wie siehts aus mit Strom, Wasser, Sanitäranlagen, grillen? Über ein paar Infos würde ich mich sehr freuen, nächstes Wochenende ist es hoffentlich endlich so weit, dass ich mein Boot abholen kann....
Viele Grüße an alle,
Simon


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Parkplatz?


----------



## Fxndlxng (23. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich liege im Kommunalhafen von neustadt. Für mein Boot 5x2m zahle ich dort knapp die Hälfte für's ganze Jahr (wobei durch den Überhang des AB's meiner meinung nach sogar auf 6m Gesamtlänge in der Berechnung aufgerundet wurde). Slippen bei den Fischern kostet 5 EUR. Strom und Wasser sind für kleine Motorboote mir drin. Sanitäranlagen sind auch vorhanden. 

Ancora ist teurer bietet aber mehr Service und Infratruktur.


----------



## Blaupause (23. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Ich liege im Kommunalhafen von neustadt. Für mein Boot 5x2m zahle ich dort knapp die Hälfte für's ganze Jahr (wobei durch den Überhang des AB's meiner meinung nach sogar auf 6m Gesamtlänge in der Berechnung aufgerundet wurde). Slippen bei den Fischern kostet 5 EUR. Strom und Wasser sind für kleine Motorboote mir drin. Sanitäranlagen sind auch vorhanden.
> 
> Ancora ist teurer bietet aber mehr Service und Infratruktur.


 

Wird der Kommunalhafen über die Stadtwerke verwaltet? Falls ja, haben die dort eine Warteliste und vor nächstem Jahr nichts mehr frei. Der zeimlich kurz angebundene Hafenmeister dort sagte bei 6 meter Länge "ungefähr 750 Euro für die Saison".

Ein Parkplatz fürs Auto ist auf jeden Fall noch ein Punkt, kostet der auch extra?


----------



## ChrisHH (23. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bei den Stadtwerken gibts auch die Hafensatzung. Zum Preis guckst du §10 Nr. 3 und rechnest ein bisschen. http://www.stwnh.de/download/hafensatzung2011.pdf
Aber wegen Wartezeit nützt dir das aktuell ja erst mal nicht so viel...


----------



## Fxndlxng (23. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Die Hafenmeister sind zu dieser Jahreszeit überall sehr kurz angebunden. Was meinst Du wieviele Yachtis derzeit ihre Boote in's Wasser lassen und ihren Liegeplatz beziehen wollen und wieviele tägliche Anfragen die Herrschaften in diesen Tagen zu beantworten haben. Wenn Du dann noch in Deine Überlegung mit einbeziehst, wieviel die an Deinem 6m Böötchen verdienen und was die 14m Segelyacht nebenan an Einnahmen bringt, dann weisst Du warum Du auf der Prioritätenliste des Hafenmeisters nicht ganz oben zu finden bist. 

Ja, der Kommunalhafen wird von den Stadtwerken verwaltet und ja, die Warteliste dort ist lang, meistens sogar sehr lang. Mit dem Preis von 750 EUR kann er eigentlich nur ganzjährig gemeint haben. Ich zahle ganzjährig ca. EUR 600, hab den genauen Betrag aber nicht im kopf. kann ich bei bedarf nachgucken. 
Ansonsten gibt es in Neustadt auch noch die Kunya Werft. Die hat auch Liegeplätze aber soweit ich weiss, läuft da auch nix ohne Warteliste.


----------



## ChrisHH (23. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dein Boot wird bei 5x2m mit 6mx2,6m berechnet hat also rund 15qm
Das von Blaupause ist 6x2,5m und wird mit 7*3,1 berechnet, heißt also ca 21qm
Sommerliegeplatz bis 15qm 392 €
Sommerliegeplatz bis 20qm 523 €
Sommerliegeplatz bis 25qm 654 €
lt. Hafensatzung
Dann noch mal 50% für den Winter drauf...Da macht ein bisschen größer schon einiges aus!


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

''Ein Parkplatz fürs Auto ist auf jeden Fall noch ein Punkt, kostet der auch extra?''


Ich glaube da mal was bei der Ancora gelesen zu haben, das müsste man noch abklären. Ich selber liege nicht in Neustadt, da ist mir zu viel los.


----------



## Fxndlxng (23. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ok, aber dann passt das doch auch ganz gut mit EUR 750,- für das ganze Jahr.


----------



## Blaupause (23. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Die Hafenmeister sind zu dieser Jahreszeit überall sehr kurz angebunden. Was meinst Du wieviele Yachtis derzeit ihre Boote in's Wasser lassen und ihren Liegeplatz beziehen wollen und wieviele tägliche Anfragen die Herrschaften in diesen Tagen zu beantworten haben. Wenn Du dann noch in Deine Überlegung mit einbeziehst, wieviel die an Deinem 6m Böötchen verdienen und was die 14m Segelyacht nebenan an Einnahmen bringt, dann weisst Du warum Du auf der Prioritätenliste des Hafenmeisters nicht ganz oben zu finden bist.
> 
> Ja, der Kommunalhafen wird von den Stadtwerken verwaltet und ja, die Warteliste dort ist lang, meistens sogar sehr lang. Mit dem Preis von 750 EUR kann er eigentlich nur ganzjährig gemeint haben. Ich zahle ganzjährig ca. EUR 600, hab den genauen Betrag aber nicht im kopf. kann ich bei bedarf nachgucken.
> Ansonsten gibt es in Neustadt auch noch die Kunya Werft. Die hat auch Liegeplätze aber soweit ich weiss, läuft da auch nix ohne Warteliste.


 
Da scheint das Mehr an Service bei der Ancora schon durchzuscheinen, denn der Hafenmeister dort hatte entspannt eine Viertelstunde Zeit zum erklären uns austauschen. Und er war freundlich..

Die Hausnummer von 600 - 750 Euro pro Jahr bei der Kunya oder dem Kommunalhafen klingt jetzt erstmal besser als das Ancora-Angebot. Allerdings werde ich zumindest im ersten Jahr wohl mangels freier Alternativen in Neustadt die Ancora nutzen müssen.


----------



## Blaupause (23. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



ChrisHH schrieb:


> Dein Boot wird bei 5x2m mit 6mx2,6m berechnet hat also rund 15qm
> Das von Blaupause ist 6x2,5m und wird mit 7*3,1 berechnet, heißt also ca 21qm
> Sommerliegeplatz bis 15qm 392 €
> Sommerliegeplatz bis 20qm 523 €
> ...


 

Danke fürs Vorrechnen. Mein Boot ist 5,70 + Aussenborder, habe noch nicht nachgemessen aber wird wohl insgesamt tatsächlich knapp länger als 6 sein... Aber vielleicht geht es ja noch als 6er durch |rolleyes


----------



## Blaupause (23. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Torsk_SH schrieb:


> ''Ein Parkplatz fürs Auto ist auf jeden Fall noch ein Punkt, kostet der auch extra?''
> 
> 
> Ich glaube da mal was bei der Ancora gelesen zu haben, das müsste man noch abklären. Ich selber liege nicht in Neustadt, da ist mir zu viel los.


 

Wo hast du denn dein Boot liegen? Ich tendiere zu Neustadt, weil das nahe bei Hamburg liegt und schnell zu erreichen ist. Außerdem kenne ich die Ecke schon.
Angeltechnisch vermute ich allerdings, dass es rund um Fehmarn abwechselungsreicher wäre. Das ist halt der Trade-Off: Verfügbarkeit vs. Revierklasse.


----------



## Margaux (23. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Also, ich liege seit Herbst 2012 in der Ancora. Mein Boot ist über alles 5,15m. Bei 6m kommen die rund 700€ für die Sommer- und 300€ für die Wintersaison in der Ancora schon hin. Das erste Slippen zum Belegen des gemieteten Liegeplatzes sollte im Preis mit drin sein. In der Sommersaison ist Strom und Wasser an den Liegeplätzen vorhanden, die drei Sanitär-Anlagen stehen Liepeplatznutzern offen (WC, Duschen, Waschmaschinen etc.). 

Mein Trailer steht vor meiner Haustür, deshalb kann ich zu den Preisen nichts sagen. Die Mietparkplätze für PKW sind im Sommer beschrankt und meines Wissens auch nur über Warteliste zu bekommen. Die kosten auch einiges. Ich parke auf den offiziellen Parkplätzen zwischen den Hallen und muß dann halt zu Fuß zum Boot. Alternativ kann man sich auch ein altes Fahrrad mit Anhänger dort hinstellen. So mache ich das. Während der Wintersaison 15.10.-31.03 sind die Mietparkplätze dann als Außenstellplätze für die Segelboote besetzt, eine Lücke dazwischen findet man allerdings immer - aber wie gesagt: nur in der Wintersaison.

Bezüglich des Services habe ich in der Ancora ganz unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Im Gegensatz zur bei mir ebenfalls sehr guten Erstaquise, liefern Nachfragen teilweise eher schleppend. Den Grund dafür hat oben Findling genannt, wobei es schade ist, aber Geld regiert eben (wobei ich hierzu eine andere Einstellung habe). 

Ich wohne nördlich von HH und brauche - ohne Stau - bis in die Ancora Marina ca. 45 Minuten. Das Schöne dabei ist, daß es sich für diese Entfernung noch lohnt, morgens hin und abends zurückzufahren. Oft werde ich Samstag um 5-6 Uhr morgens wach, schaue kurz aus dem Fenster und im PC auf den Windfinder und los geht' s. Abends bin ich dann zum Grillen wieder rechtzeitig zu Hause. Nach Fehmarn bspw. wäre mir das weit. 

Wobei ich auch sagen muß, daß ich dieses Jahr Ende Mai und nächstes Jahr bereits Ende April das Boot rausnehmen werde. Ich fühle mich dann in der vollen Marina und unter den teilweise möchte-gern elitären Seglern und Großyachten-Eigentümern nicht mehr wohl. Zudem ist die Bucht dann oft voller Segler und anderer Boote, vom all-freitaglichen Stau auf der A1 ganz zu schweigen.

Ab Oktober - wenn die Mefos kommen |rolleyes - bin ich dann auch wieder da.


----------



## Blaupause (23. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hi Volker, 

danke für deine Tipps zur Ancora. Mit dem Trailerparkplatz in der Halle direkt beim Boot das ist schon verlockend, denn ich habe hier keinen Abstellplatz bei meiner Wohnung. Das Angebot werde ich wahrscheinlich mitutzen. 

Aber ein altes Hollandrad am Hafen zu deponieren, um dann schnell vom öffentlichen Parkplatz zum Boot zu kommen, ist eine gute Idee. Ich als alter Münsteraner habe sowieso das Fahrradfahren gern! 

Ich will das Boot im Sommer zum Angeln, Campen und Wakeboarden nutzen, also muss ich mich wohl mit dem sommerlichen Rummel anfreunden. Ich habe aber in den letzten Jahren festgestellt, dass man auch im Sommer einigermaßen staufrei zur Ostsee und zurück kommt, wenn man früh los und spät zurück fährt. Wenn man sich drauf einstellt und Abends einfach noch irgendwo gemütlich Essen geht oder grillt, passt das auch.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Fxndlxng (23. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin, 

Ich habe mein Boot einige Jahre direkt auf Fehmarn und später in Großenbrode liegen gehabt. Das Revier ist insgesamt vielseitiger als die Lübecker Bucht und dazu weniger überfüllt. Dafür aber auch deutlich wetterabhängiger und von Hamburg weiter entfernt als Neustadt. Beide Reviere haben Vor- und Nachteile. 
Mir war der Weg auf Dauer zu weit und zu teuer. Ab und an zieht es mich aber trotzdem wieder dort hoch und ich spiele aktuell auch mit dem Gedanken mal wieder für eine Wintersaison dort hoch zu gehen. Ich bin aber noch unentschlossen.

Grüße!

@Volker 
bist Du noch im Wasser?


----------



## Margaux (23. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> @Volker
> bist Du noch im Wasser?


 
Hallo Marius,

ja, noch bis Ende Mai (Mein Angebot an Dich gilt ja noch ).


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Blaupause schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn dein Boot liegen? Ich tendiere zu Neustadt, weil das nahe bei Hamburg liegt und schnell zu erreichen ist. Außerdem kenne ich die Ecke schon.
> Angeltechnisch vermute ich allerdings, dass es rund um Fehmarn abwechselungsreicher wäre. Das ist halt der Trade-Off: Verfügbarkeit vs. Revierklasse.



Ich liege in Kiel, wenn Du mehr wissen willst gerne per PN - ich will hier nicht das Thema zerlabern.


----------



## Blaupause (23. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Torsk_SH schrieb:


> Ich liege in Kiel, wenn Du mehr wissen willst gerne per PN - ich will hier nicht das Thema zerlabern.



Jo, das hatte ich auch im Hinterkopf. Vielen Dank noch mal an alle für das Feedback und wie vor ein paar Monaten schon mal hier im Thread angesprochen, fände ich es super, mal ein Bordie-Bootstreffen in der Lübecker Bucht zu organisieren.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## MarschAngler (23. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Waren heute mit 3 Leuten in der Bucht unterwegs. Ein mühseliges Geschäft momentan. Die Welle machte uns stark zu schaffen. Üppig bestückt mit Wattis von Martin haben wir uns die ersten 2 Stunden den Platten gewidmet. Ohne Erfolg. 2 kleine Leos waren als Beifang zu verzeichnen. Dann weiter raus mit Gummi auf Dorsch. Ein schöner 60er konnte dem Kopyto nicht wiederstehen. Dann noch 3 Dorsche aus der Kinderstube...das wars dann für 10 Stunden fischen #c. Ansonsten fast keine Fischanzeigen von Rettin bis Haffkrug.
Wir waren kein Einzelfall, sondern den anderen "Leidensgenossen", die wir sprachen, erging es genauso oder noch bescheidener. Nächster Anlauf ist für Juli geplant...da wird es zumindest wärmer sein .


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (23. April 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Um nochmal auf die Ancora Marina zurück zu kommen. Fahre ne Ryds 485, und zahle 511,32€ die Saison. Sanitär ist erstklassig. Preis ist i.o., Parke auch zwischen den Hallen, so wie margaux. Der Service ist super. Einmal hab ich den Jockel nicht anbekommen, und habe vom Marina-Personal sehr schnell Starthilfe bekommen. Super Service, alle sind Super nett. 

Preis-Leistungs-Service Angebot unschlagbar. Wohne in HH-Ost, und brauche etwa 50 min in die Ancora. Bleibe meist übers WE oben. Nur eine passende Gefriermöglichkeit habe ich noch nicht gefunden???

Bis dann,

Jungboardie...:vik:

VG TIM


----------



## fschimmi71 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Also ich liege auch in der Ancora und kann dem nur zustimmen.
 Service gut und saubere top gepflegte anlage.
 Auch die boot werden überwacht und sind Fremde auf dem Steg schauen die Bootsnachbarn sehr genau mit hin.
 Nun der Preis ...na ja wer ein kleines Boot hat und einen RIESEN Platz braucht zahlt halt auch viel denn der Preis richtet sich dort nicht nach der Bootslänge sondern bezieht sich auf den Liegeplatz sehr fair.
 Strom und Wasser ist mit drin was will man mehr.

 Daumen hoch#6#6#6


----------



## ChrisHH (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Fangberichte sind ja rar gesäht in letzter Zeit, deshalb mal kurz was  von mir. War selbst letzten Dienstag unterwegs. Mein Kumpel, mit dem ich  sonst immer ab Travemünde unterwegs war, wollte seine Familie mal aufs  Wasser entführen und da wir dadurch zu fünft waren, mussten zwei Boote  her und wir haben uns zwei 5PS-Quirle bei Kalle besorgt und sind  erstmals überhaupt ab Neustadt rausgefahren. 
Das Wetter war regelrecht heiß, super sonnig und windstill. Ich hatte  ernsthaft Sorgen, ob ich nicht zum ersten mal abschneidern würde, denn  erstmal tat sich rein garnichts. Schleppen brachte auf der ersten  Strecke um Pelzerhaken rum überhaupt nichts, erste Versuche mit Gummi  auch nicht. Dafür war das Wetter ideal, um meinen beiden Neulingen an  Bord die Faulenzertechnik für die Gummis beizubringen...
Da wir aber  quasi nicht drifteten, setzte ich die Hoffnung doch eher aufs Schleppen  als aufs Gummiwerfen und nachdem zwei mal die Easyboards auslösten ohne  das Fisch dran war, gab's dann doch den ersten Dorsch auf Troutkiller -  puh entschneidert nach ca 3 1/2  Stunden... 
Vor Bliesdorf dann Doppelbiss auf Troutkiller und  nen Rapala DTD. Das war dann doch Anlass anzuhalten und wieder Gummi zu  werfen. Die Fische waren jetzt tatsächlich auf 7,5m gefunden und aktiv und so wurde der  Nachmittag doch sehr unterhaltsam. Die Neulinge waren begeistert von den  Fischen auch wenn die meisten mein persönliches Maß nicht erreichten.  Am Ende haben wir 5 Leos mitgenommen und wahrscheinlich 15 zurück  gesetzt. Im anderen Boot wurden auch 5 eingesackt aber am Ende war das  wichtigste, das 3 weitere Leute angefixt waren mit dem Ostseevirus#6

P.S: Gewundert hat mich, dass sich noch kein Horni an die Blinker verirrt hat, bei den vielen gelben Feldern auf dem Weg von Hamburg nach Neustadt...
Was mir sonst so aufgefallen ist - bei Kalle haben wir uns als Neukunden gut betreut gefühlt und bei dem Kaiserwetter waren die 5 PS absolut ausreichend - liefen max 12km/h lt. meinem GPS. Beim ersten Anreißen sprang der Motor immer an und Sprit haben wir wirklich wenig verbraucht. Zum weiter rausfahren ist man mit den hochbordigen 15PSern in Travemünde aber natürlich besser bedient...


----------



## RoGli (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



fschimmi71 schrieb:


> Also ich liege auch in der Ancora und kann dem nur zustimmen.
> Service gut und saubere top gepflegte anlage.
> Auch die boot werden überwacht und sind Fremde auf dem Steg schauen die Bootsnachbarn sehr genau mit hin.
> Nun der Preis ...na ja wer ein kleines Boot hat und einen RIESEN Platz braucht zahlt halt auch viel denn der Preis richtet sich dort nicht nach der Bootslänge sondern bezieht sich auf den Liegeplatz sehr fair.
> ...



Moin. 

Also, ich liege mit meinem Boot auch in der Ancora Marina, Steg M. Bei mir wurde Winter wie Sommer nach qm berechnet. Leicht aufgerundet. Daher bezahle ich nur ein Viertel von dem was mein Stegnachbar abdrückt. Extrem fair, da der Liegeplatz nahezu identisch ist. 

Ansonsten kann ich auch nur die positiven Meinungen bestätigen.


----------



## RoGli (5. Mai 2014)

*Dorsch und Köhler satt*

Na dann schiebe ich auch gleich mal meinen Fangbericht nach (mitgelesen habe ich ja schon viele):

Die letzten Touren waren eher bescheiden. Fisch war auf dem Echo zu sehen, gingen aber nicht ans Band. Hier und da mal Bisse aber nichts wirklich erwähnenswertes und wenig zum mitnehmen. Wobei ich mein pers. Mindestmaß bei Dorsch auf 50+ setze. 

Letzte Woche war mein Neffe zu Besuch und wollte die ersten Hornis fangen. Fehlanzeige. Die bekannten und typischen Stellen abgefischt aber nix. Zwar vereinzelte gesehen, die waren aber anscheinend beschäftigt. Also umdisponieren!

Flache Stellen bis 15 Metern waren erfolglos. Also ab ins Tiefer zwischen 20 und 23 Metern. Hier aber richtig!

Die Bilanzen der einzelnen Tage:
1. Tag
28 Dorsche zwischen 50 und 70 cm
12 Köhler zwischen 45 und 48 cm

2. Tag
8 Dorsche 60-70cm
8 Köhler 45-48

3. Tag
10 Dorsche 65-75cm
2 Köhler 45+51cm

Die etlichen "Kleinen" schwimmen wieder. Sowas habe ich hier noch nicht erlebt. Doppelbisse in Serie. Dorsche und Köhler bei einem Drill. Doppeldrills sowieso. Und eine unglaubliche Durchschnittsgröße. 

Gefangen 90% auf Pilker und Beifänger. Gummi wollten sie nicht wirklich, wobei ich es eisern weiter versucht habe obwohl mein Neffe schon wieder drillte. Ich habe ja versucht die 80 zu knacken ;-)

Mal die Woche schauen, ob der Platz weiter so ergiebig ist ...


----------



## Blaupause (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Glückwunsch den Fängern! 

Wir liegen mit "Azur" seit gestern in der Ancora Marina!

Rogli, warst du gestern gegen 16:00 Uhr zurück vom Angeln am Steg M? Da waren meine Freundin und ich gerade fertig mit dem festmachen, haben wir gequatscht?

Demnächst gibt es hier mehr Fangmeldungen und weniger Spam von mir :m


----------



## RoGli (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Simon. 

Nee, das war ich nicht. Da liegen aber mehrere Angler mit Igren Booten. War leider die letzten paar Tage nicht draußen. Vielleicht schaffe ich es heute mal wieder ...


----------



## ChrisHH (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wow Rogli, schöne Strecke(n) aber bei 23m warste ganz schön weit draußen in der Bucht, wenn ich so auf meine Seekarte gucke. Mit nem Mietkahn leider nicht so das richtige (außer vielleicht ab Travemünde rund ums Riff)
Leider ist grad der Tiefe Bereich zumindest auf der Karte so gleichförmig/strukturarm und groß, dass ich kaum wüsste wo man da anfängt zu suchen.


----------



## Fxndlxng (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,
groß vielleicht schon, aber wieso denn strukturarm? 
Mach dich mal frei davon, zwanghaft irgendwelche Tiefenlinien abzufischen, nur weil sie auf Deiner Seekarte einen optischen Anhaltspunkt bieten. Diesen Fehler machen viele. 
Grüße!


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo @All;

wer ist denn Samstag/Sonntag wieder in der Bucht unterwegs? Bin an beiden Tagen wahrscheinlich am Riff, oder in B-Dorf, Alulatten fangen...#6

Wer noch??

VG TIM:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Margaux (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Tim,

warten wir ab. Die Windvorhersage sieht derzeit alles andere als vielversprechend aus.


----------



## SyncroT3 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dorsche in Fressrausch... 
Nun will ich auch mal von Maiwochenende berichten...  Wir waren zu dritt an ersten Mai draußen,  alles unter 15 Meter war nix... So um die 20 Meter ging dann aber teilweise die Post ab... Haben an diesem Tag 14 nette Dorsche mitgenommen und bestimmt ebenso viele wieder eingesetzt. Freitag war dann ja echt Wind und wir sind erst mittags kurz von Neustadt raus bis zur letzten Tonne... War kein echter Spaß,  sodass wir nur mit einem Seelachs (49) wieder zurück sind. Samstag früh raus bei Ententeich,.. Gleich auf 20m und es ging schon gut los, alles auf Pilker,  vornehmlich Rosa :-*...  Vor Niendorf haben wird dann auf ca.  18m ein paar fette Anzeigen von ziehenden schwärmen gehabt.. Angeln rein... Los ging es... 
Was soll ich sagen, sogar doubletten mit jeweils 50+ dabei gewesen. Super. Haben dann ca. 24 Fische mitgenommen. War insgesamt ein sehr schönes Wochenende, meinen Kumpels hat dieser Törn mal so richtig Spaß gemacht... Grüße Michael... @Volker... Sorry, bin gar nicht mehr dazu gekommen mich zu melden... Beim nächsten mal wieder....Bestimmt!


----------



## bensihari (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen,

wir wollen morgen los... Plattfisch und Hornis! Sind die Hornis schon ordentlich da?

VG Jens


----------



## Margaux (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



SyncroT3 schrieb:


> @Volker... Sorry, bin gar nicht mehr dazu gekommen mich zu melden... Beim nächsten mal wieder....Bestimmt!


 
Alles klaro


----------



## Fxndlxng (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hornis sind da aber die Platten sind zu dieser Zeit meistens ziemlich schlank. Müsst ihr mal gucken ob dat schon lohnt... Petri!


----------



## bensihari (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Echt? Ich hatte gehofft, dass die schon wieder was auf den Rippen haben... Son Mist... Naja, mal gucken! Wenn man durchgucken kann, dann suchen wir lieber nach den Hornis!


----------



## fschimmi71 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

wer ist morgen vor neustadt in der bucht kleines treffen wäre doch mal nett.
 bin morgen auch draußen.
 :vik:


----------



## bensihari (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen,

kurzer Bericht von Samstag...
Nachdem bei unserem Boot leider die Starterbatterie platt war, mussten wir spontan ein Boot mieten... Hieß statt 70PS nur 5PS... 
Hornis gabs trotzdem vor Sierksdorf... Und n paar Dorsche, die aber alle noch in den Kindergarten gehen...

VG Jens


----------



## blue pearl (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin ihr angelsuchtis, ich bin lange nicht auf dem Wasser gewesen und Beiträge waren auch fehlanzeige, was geht denn momentan angeltechnisch zwischen Neustadt und Grömitz? VG Volker und viel Petrie


----------



## bensihari (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hornhecht geht auf jeden Fall überall!


----------



## pilker 11 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin
Dorsche vor Bliesdorf auf 10m 

gestern in 5h zu zweit 17 Stck zum mitnehmen,und etliche wieder released.
Alles auf Gummifisch

Petri
Jochen


----------



## blue pearl (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das ist ja schon mal was ,danke euch :m


----------



## SyncroT3 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen, ich werde wohl am morgigen Sonntag in der bucht unterwegs sein. Vielleicht schreibt ja jemand kurz, was heute bei dem super Wetter so in der bucht ging... Danke im voraus... Micha 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9105P mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zoidberg (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

nimm reichlich sonnencreme für dich und genug eis für die fische mit  . wir haben uns heut mit köhler und dorsch in kurzer zeit besackt. in 4 std zu zweit 24 fische, darunter ein paar ü60. viel spass und petri für morgen.

greetz

robert


----------



## Hawergetzi (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Der liebe Angelgott hat meinen Onkel und mich am Sonntag mal wieder belohnt :q
Neben etlichen Dorschen und 2 Köhlern gabs eine wunderschöne Makrelendublette in der Dämmerung



1x 39cm
1x 50cm
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Skott (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

P E T R I,

50er Makrele in der Ostsee ist ja schon mal ne Kampfansage
und macht mit dem entsprechenden Gerät bestimmt richtig Spass #6

T.L.

Wolfgang


----------



## Fxndlxng (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dickes Petri zu den Makros. Auf Paternoster? Sobald mehr davon unterwegs sind, bin ich auch wieder am Start. Donnerstag geht es erstmal auf die Elbe zum Zandern. Grüße!


----------



## Hawergetzi (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Dickes Petri zu den Makros. Auf Paternoster? Sobald mehr davon unterwegs sind, bin ich auch wieder am Start. Donnerstag geht es erstmal auf die Elbe zum Zandern. Grüße!



Jupp, die haben sich die beiden Japanrot/Schwarzen Würmchen mit gelbem Jigkopf voll einverleibt. Die Würmer waren mit Fransen am Kopf. 
Pilker Rotschwarz mit silberner Folie.

Geangelt mit ner Greys Prowla G Series Spin 9' 60-100g.
Hat richtig gut Musik gemacht am Blank. |jump:


----------



## angelmatz (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Boardies,

ich bin vom 07.06.14 - 13.06.14 mit meiner Frau in Pelzerhaken/ Neustadt im Kurzurlaub.
Werde 100% ig Angelkram mitnehmen.

Ist hier jemand, der ne' nette berliner Pflanze mit seinem Boot in die Bucht mitnehmen würde?
Spritbeteiligung wäre natürlich selbstverständlich!!!!

Ich angel wahnsinnig gern auf Dorsch.

Würde mich sehr freuen,wenn sich jemand per PN bei mir meldet.

Klar, kann mir auch ein Mietböötchen nehmen, aber zu zweit fischen macht einfach mehr Spaß.

Ich bin 44 Jahre alt und schon viele Jahre angelverrückt. Mehr dann per PN.

Würde mich wirklich freuen, wenn sich jemand meldet!

Lieben Gruß aus der Hauptstadt

Matze


----------



## Schneiderfisch (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

:vik::vik: Watt?? Jetzt schon Makrelen am Start???:m:m|welcome:


----------



## Raubfischjäger (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir haben heute von 09:00-15:00 Uhr unsere Köder gebadet.
Leider erfolglos, sowohl um Pelzerhaken herum, als auch Richtung Haffkrug/Scharbeutz runter konnten wir leider keinen Fisch an Bord begrüßen.
Ob beim Angeln mit Pilkern und Gummifischen, Paternostern oder mit geschleppten Wobblern und Blinkern: Weder Dorsch noch Köhler, Hornhecht, Makrele oder Hering interessierten sich für unsere Köder.#d
Im Gegensatz zu früheren Ausfahrten konnten wir auch wenig Echos entdecken, die auf Fisch hingedeutet hätten. 
Wir haben sämtliche Tiefen von 3-21 Metern befischt.
Selbst an Stellen, an denen sonst eigentlich immer etwas geht, war heute nichts los.#c
Es war aber trotzdem schön, nach langer Zeit mal wieder auf dem Wasser gewesen zu sein. #6
Gefangen habe ich lediglich einen Sonnenbrand...wenn es das Wetter zulässt, starten wir morgen den nächsten Versuch.


----------



## Hawergetzi (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Raubfischjäger schrieb:


> Wir haben heute von 09:00-15:00 Uhr unsere Köder gebadet.


Falsche Zeit |uhoh:
Versucht es mal in der Dämmerung so ab 18:30 - 21:30 oder etwas länger ^^
Fahrt mal nicht bis zur Untiefentonne sondern zwischen die Seebrücke und das Hotel (da wo das kleine Stück Steilküste ist)
Und dann 500m unter Land zwischen 6-12m. 
Dann sollten die Ruten sich definitiv Krümmen. #6
Beangel den Bereich seit vielen vielen Jahren.
Nähere Infos per PN.
PS: War gestern auch draußen um die besagte Zeit.
Ergebnis: 6kg Dorschfilet, 3kg Köhlerfilet, 6 Wittlinge und wieder 2 Makros :vik:
Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## Raubfischjäger (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke für die Hinweise! Ist der Vormittag als Angelzeit so falsch? ;+ Denn wir haben vormittags auch schon regelrechte Sternstunden erleben dürfen...#c


----------



## Hawergetzi (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Raubfischjäger schrieb:


> Danke für die Hinweise! Ist der Vormittag als Angelzeit so falsch? ;+ Denn wir haben vormittags auch schon regelrechte Sternstunden erleben dürfen...#c


Nein falsch ist es nicht #6
Nur zur Zeit geht in der Dämmerung definitiv mehr.
Hering und diverse andere Fische haben ja vor kurzem abgelaicht und dementsprechend viel Jungfisch ist dicht vor der Küste unterwegs. Und genau dahin kommen die Jäger in der Dämmerung. Es ist dann keine Seltenheit, dass du an einem Spot dicht unter Land dann Dorsche Wittlinge Köhler Makrelen und auch mal ne Mefo fängst. Und das Schlag auf Schlag. #6
Biete dann einen Pilker mit 2 Beifängern an. Größenverhältnis Pilker Beifänger 2 zu 1 bis 3 zu 1 um Futterneid zu erzeugen :q
Ist zu dieser Jahreszeit sehr Effektiv.
Gestern eine Triplette bestehend aus Dorsch, Köhler, und Makro rausgeholt :vik:


----------



## Raubfischjäger (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Vielen Dank!#6#6
Bin über Pfingsten bis zum 15. wieder hier oben und werde dann wieder mein Glück versuchen. Es kann ja nur besser werden. :q


----------



## Hawergetzi (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Raubfischjäger schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!#6#6
> Bin über Pfingsten bis zum 15. wieder hier oben und werde dann wieder mein Glück versuchen. Es kann ja nur besser werden. :q


Bin auch die Woche über oben :q
Wenn du magst könnte man sich ja mal kurzschließen.


----------



## Franky D (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Zu dem Zeitpunkt bin ich auch oben wäre sicherlich cool wenn sich da was starten lassen würde


----------



## Hawergetzi (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

FYI

http://www.rettungsdienst.de/nachrichten/angler-aus-der-kalten-ostsee-gerettet-41948


----------



## Raubfischjäger (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

"Keiner von ihnen hätte eine Rettungsweste getragen, schreibt die Bundespolizei in ihrem Bericht."

Dieser Leichtsinn ist kaum in Worte zu fassen.#d#d#q
Alleine schon die Entscheidung, bei diesem Wetter rauszufahren, finde ich sehr bedenklich. Und wenn selbst die grundlegendsten Sicherheitsmaßnahmen im wahrsten Wortsinn in den Wind geschlagen werden, fehlen mir echt die Worte.#q


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nichts verbreiten , was nicht in dem Bericht steht . 
Wo steht irgend etwas von Leihbooten von Kalle oder anderen ? 
Vielleicht handelt es sich ja um ein eigenes Boot , also mit sowas immer vorsichtig sein.
Gruß


----------



## Raubfischjäger (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nach gründlichem Lesen des Artikels vermute ich auch eher, dass es sich um ein kleines Privatboot handelt, da nach meinen Erfahrungen auf den Mietbooten in Neustadt Rettungswesten an alle Angler ausgegeben werden und diese auch getragen werden müssen. |kopfkrat

Tatsache ist jedenfalls, dass die Situation für die drei auch schlimmer hätte ausgehen können.#d


----------



## Fxndlxng (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Leute, unterlasst bitte diese haltlosen Unterstellungen. Nirgends steht etwas von Mietbooten, von Kalle oder von Spritmangel geschrieben. Im Übrigen ist Spritmangel noch kein Grund zum Kentern. Kalle geht sehr gewissenhaft mit seinen Kunden um, Martin auch, aber Kalle ist noch vorsichtiger. Ohne konkreten Anlass seinen Namen in diesem Zusammenhang zu nennen, ist absolut unfair. 
WAHRSCHEINLICH handelt es sich bei diesem Zwischenfall mal wieder um eines dieser 3,5m Schlauchboote, dass dann mit mind. 3-4 Anglern besetzt wird und schon beim angucken zu sinken droht. So weit ich informiert bin, hat es bislang weder bei Kalle noch bei Martin oder einem seiner Vorgänger größere Zwischenfälle, wie den hier beschtriebenen gegeben. Das einem nach 10 Std. Schleppen mal der Sprit ausgeht, kann evtl. passieren, liegt aber strenggenommen in der Verantwortung des Bootsführers, und wenn jemand 6 Stunden mit Vollgas über die Bucht juckelt (auf der Suche nach Fisch) ist der Tank halt auch mal leer, egal ob Kalle den vorher bis zum Anschlag befüllt hat oder nicht. Manche verbringen ja mehr Zeit mit Platzwechseln als mit Angeln.

Grüße!


----------



## pilker 11 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So ist es!#6


----------



## HD4ever (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ganz wichtig in meinen Augen immer nen passender drift sack !!!
da kann eigendlich nichts passieren wenn man liegen bleibt 
mal driftet nicht so schnell ab und kentern dann fast ausgeschlossen weil man nicht quer zu den Wellen liegt 
Glück gehabt die Kollegen !


----------



## angelmatz (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Leute, ich nochmal.....

Ich bin vom 07.06. - 13.06.14 in Pelzerhaken im Urlaub.

Ich angel wahnsinnig gern auf Dorsch und würde gern ne Tour mit nem Boot starten.

Passend zum Thema "Sicherheit" würde ich natürlich gerne zu zweit fahren.

Könnte mich nicht irgendjemand mit seinem Boot mitnehmen? Oder findet sich jemand, der mit mir zusammen ein Kleinboot mietet?

Würde mich über ne PN von Euch freuen!!!!

Kann doch nicht sein, dass hier niemand in der Neustädter Bucht angelt! hihi

Gruß, Matze


----------



## Fxndlxng (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ganz wichtig in meinen Augen immer nen passender drift sack !!!
> da kann eigendlich nichts passieren wenn man liegen bleibt
> mal driftet nicht so schnell ab und kentern dann fast ausgeschlossen weil man nicht quer zu den Wellen liegt
> Glück gehabt die Kollegen !



Richtig! 
Driftsack sollte zur Standard-Sicherheitsausrüstung auf jedem Sportboot dazugehören. Allerdings, hat es in diesem Fall wohl schon an grundlegenderen Dingen gehapert.  

Grüße!


----------



## Hawergetzi (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Es fängt ja schon mit dem Grundlegensten an.
Was ich seit Jahren beobachten kann, ist dass, außer fehlender Sicherheitsausrüstung, 2/3 - 3/4 der ankernden Boote keinen Ankerball setzen.
Das gehört da mittlerweile wohl schon zum guten Ton oder ist verpöhnt. k.A.
Ich kann jedesmal nur wieder mit dem Kopf schütteln.
Wurde schon desöfteren, wenn ich dann mal jemanden der in einem potenziellen Gefahrenbereich (z.B. Hafeneinfahrt) ohne Ankerball ankerte ansprach, einfach nur angeranzt.
Solchen ist leider nicht zu helfen, da unbelehrbar #q
Mal abgesehen, dass man dort eh nicht ankern darf. |uhoh:

Oftmals wurde sich auf der anderen Seite aber auch bedankt, da viele einfach anscheinend absolut keine Kenntnisse von der Materie haben. 
Im Klartext: Ahnungslos auf dem Wasser unterwegs, aber Hauptsache angeln. #d


----------



## Schneiderfisch (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

AAAAAAAAAAAlso ich kann Klarheit ins Dunkel bringen. Ich war Freitag bei Maddin und habe es dort erfahren. Da wurde mir klar das ich Hans Hackmack am Donnerstagmittag auf der Steilküste zwischen Bliesdorf und Grömitz in Fahrt zum Einsatz und nicht zur Kontrollfahrt sah. Echt Wahnsinn, wenn man sich das überlegt...Und ich sage noch zu meinem kurzen: Kuckma, Schatzi, da fährt Hans Hackmack auf Kontrollfahrt....Der ist aber schnell.... #q
Also es war ein privatboot, besetzt mit 3 Anglern und KEIN Leihboot. An diesem Tag wurden in Neustadt KEINE Boote verliehen da die Wellen in der Bucht einfach zu hoch waren.
@Findling: Ich halte Martin übrigens für sehr vorsichtig.#6


----------



## Fxndlxng (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke für die Info! Ich halte Martin auch für sehr vorsichtig und ich hoffe mich da auch nicht missverständlich oder zweideutig ausgedrückt zu haben. Speziell bei zweifelhaften Sichtverhältnissen habe ich es aber schon wiederholt erlebt, dass Martins Boote schon auf dem Wasser waren, während die Angler bei Kalle noch auf dem Steg standen und offenkundig auf bessere Sicht gewartet haben. Daher meine Äußerung, dass Kalle noch vorsichtiger sei als Martin (wertungsfreie und subjektive Feststellung meinerseits). Ich möchte Martin in keiner Weise kritisieren!

@Admin
Da der entsprechende Post aber mittlerweile kommentarlos gelöscht wurde (???), ist die ganze Diskussion nun aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen und es erschließt sich dem Leser nicht mehr wie das Thema Leihboot und Kalle überhaupt aufkam. Schade eigentlich, aber das scheint hier allmählich zur gängigen Praxis zu werden. Kommentarlose Zäsur von oben, aber gleichzeitig  die Informationspolitik der Verbände kritisieren. Das passt auch nicht gerade gut zusammen!

Grüße!


----------



## Schneiderfisch (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mir fehlt hier gerade en "like" Button :vik:

Was solls, gibt ja zum Glück noch andere Foren in denen sowas nicht vorkommt oder nur mit Ansage. Da war auch gar nichts verwerfliches geschrieben worden, aber die Werbepartner die ja schließlich viel Geld bringen dürfen ja nicht den Eindruck bekommen das hier sachlich und unparteiisch geschrieben wird. :q
Wo kämen wir denn da hin! :k


----------



## Eristo (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> Mir fehlt hier gerade en "like" Button :vik:
> 
> Was solls, gibt ja zum Glück noch andere Foren in denen sowas nicht vorkommt oder nur mit Ansage. Da war auch gar nichts verwerfliches geschrieben worden, aber die Werbepartner die ja schließlich viel Geld bringen dürfen ja nicht den Eindruck bekommen das hier sachlich und unparteiisch geschrieben wird. :q
> Wo kämen wir denn da hin! :k


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Das hier Einflussnahme für Werbepartner unterstellt wird, ist für mich fast noch unverantwortlicher als das Schreiben von verleumderischen, und zum Glück mittlerweile widerlegten Vermutungen zu Lasten völlig Unbeteiligter. 
#d#d#d

Es läuft übrigens in mindestens einem anderen Fall gerade ein Gerichtsverfahren zur Herausgabe der Identität eines Users durch den Provider wegen fortgesetzter Verleumdung und Geschäftsschädigung - in dem Fall sind es falsche Unterstellungen über eine Arztpraxis. 


Dem Verfahren wünsche ich viel Erfolg, Vielleicht wird dann vor dem Schreiben der -hoffentlich mindestens teilweise vorhandene - Verstand eingeschaltet.:m:m:m


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe meinen Beitrag gelöscht. Kommentarlos, da ich vermute, dass es nichts ändern würde. Ich wollte hier keinem Vermieter zu nahe treten, und wenn man dies so interpretieren konnte, dann tut es mir leid.

Zusammenfassend habe ich ausdrücken wollen, dass man oft kleiner Boote in der Bucht bemerkt, bei denen es vermutlich an Sicherheit, und Vernunft hapert. Am Beispiel, dass ich mal einem mit Sprit ausgeholfen habe, wollte ich dies untermauern.

Ich habe weder zu Werbezwecken, noch zu sonstigen Zwecken den Namen "Kalle" verwendet. Ebenso war es nicht meine Absicht, diesen oder andere Vermieter von Booten zu verleumden! Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Vermieter ihre Sache vernünftig machen!

Ich hoffe, dass dieser Streit nun damit beendet ist!

VG TIM


----------



## Schneiderfisch (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Na siehste dann ist ja alles geklärt!
Verstand ist immer gut. Zumindest an der richtigen Stelle.
Ich wünsche überhaupt auch jedem und Allen alles Gute! |wavey:


----------



## ragbar (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Es stimmt schon, daß es Wahnsinn ist, mit was für Gurken und auch noch untermotorisiert viele rumfahren. Ein Wunder, das nicht mehr passiert.
Die Verleiher können wenigstens noch steuern, in dem sie bei schwierigen Bedingungen nicht verleihen, aber diesen Typen, die bei Nebel oder ordentlich bf mit 2.8m und 2-3 PS sm-weit rumeiern.....sagt leider keiner wie beknackt sie sind, die kann man dann eben nur halbtot rausfischen. Da hält sich mein Mitleid in Grenzen.
Zumal man heute 15ps schon frei fahren darf, oder eben Spbootfs-See (wobei es bei vielen eher an Lernfaulheit, nicht am Geld liegt) machen, und dann was geeignetes(gebrauchtes,gut renoviertes oder gepflegtes,wenn neu kohlemäßig nicht geht) anschaffen/ einsetzen. Das sollte einem sein Leben wert sein.


----------



## blue pearl (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin, ich wurde auch schon des öfteren Zeuge von merkwürdigen verhalten von sogenannten Bootsführeren in kleinen Nussschalen . Bin sogar auch mal wüst beschimpft worden als ich einen vor Anker liegenden auf seine pflicht hinwies einen Ankerball zu setzen. Er machte mich dann noch drauf aufmerksam das man das seit der 15 PS Regel nicht mehr braucht, naja wer weiß woher der das hatte. Wenn denn einer Lernfaul ist dann kann man sich doch wenigstens die Literatur kaufen und lesen kostet bekanntlich nichts. Nun gut wird denn auch Fisch gefangen in der Neustädter und Lübecker Bucht, mir kribbelts in den Fingern muß mal wieder die Angel ins Wasser halten. Gruß und viel Petri


----------



## Fxndlxng (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Eristo schrieb:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Das hier Einflussnahme für Werbepartner unterstellt wird, ist für mich fast noch unverantwortlicher als das Schreiben von verleumderischen, und zum Glück mittlerweile widerlegten Vermutungen zu Lasten völlig Unbeteiligter.
> #d#d#d



Was genau ist wem gegenüber unverantwortlich?
Es bestand ein Verdacht, der sehr einfach aus der Welt zu schaffen gewesen wäre. Deine Darstellung der Sachlage ist vollkommen überdramatisiert. Ähnliche Vorkommnisse hat es im Board übrigends durchaus schon gegeben und sie haben bereits mind. einen langjährigen und aktiven Boardi zum Verlassen des Boards bewegt. 



Eristo schrieb:


> Es läuft übrigens in mindestens einem anderen Fall gerade ein Gerichtsverfahren zur Herausgabe der Identität eines Users durch den Provider wegen fortgesetzter Verleumdung und Geschäftsschädigung - in dem Fall sind es falsche Unterstellungen über eine Arztpraxis.



Was genau hat das hiermit zu tun? Von fortgesetzter Verleumndung oder gar Geschäftsschädigung 
kann nicht einmal ansatzweise die Rede sein. Versuchst du hier jemanden einzuschüchtern?



Eristo schrieb:


> Dem Verfahren wünsche ich viel Erfolg, Vielleicht wird dann vor dem Schreiben der -hoffentlich mindestens teilweise vorhandene - Verstand eingeschaltet.:m:m:m



Das bleibt abzuwarten. Im übrigen trittst Du gerade eindrucksvoll den Gegenbeweis an. Wenn Du hier Usern mangelnden oder nur teilweise vorhandenen Verstand unterstellst, solltest Du aufpassen, dass das nächste Verfahren nicht Dir selbst gilt. 

Grüße!


----------



## Hawergetzi (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich würde mal sagen, dass das Thema jetzt ausgiebig genug durchgekaut wurde.
In diesem Sinne back2Topic.
Bin ab Sonntag wieder oben in Grömitz. mal sehen was das Wetter dann so sagt. 
Noch wer oben?
Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal auf dem Wasser treffen :m


----------



## Fxndlxng (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hast recht, man sollte sich von den Ertrinkungshilfen mit Kategorie C nicht provozieren lassen. Es ändert ja doch nix.
Ich überhole gerade Motor und Elektrik und bin ab Anfang Juli wieder regelmäßig am Start. Die Elbe ist halt einfach kein ebenbürdiger Ersatz für die Bucht. Viel Petri allen die loskommen!


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich bin Sonntag + Montag + Mittwoch oben.

Wollten uns am Sonntag mal die Sund-Brücke von unten ansehen, am Montag gehts mit Matze los, und am Mittwoch werd ich wieder das Flachwasser vor Bliesdorf unsicher machen!

Man sieht sich...!!

VG TIM


----------



## Eristo (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Findling

Es mag sein, dass ich etwas überempfindlich reagiere, wenn der Ruf von Menschen angekratzt wird, obwohl sie selber darauf keinen Einfluss nehmen können.

Über Angelmethoden, Ausrüstungen, Fangaussichten usw. kann man sicherlich problemlos Glaube/Meinungen/Vermutungen verbreiten und vetreten. 

Bei der Nennung von Personen oder deren eindeutige Beschreibung, so dass Lesern eine Zuordnung möglich ist, darf es meiner Meinung nach nur belegbares  Wissen sein! 

Es gibt auch einen abgedroschenen Spruch dafür:

"Was Du nichts willst, dass man Dir tu, das füg auch keinem Anderen zu."

Aber irgendwann wird ja jede Diskussion enden, -bis die Nächste kommt. 

Ciao
Erich


----------



## angelmatz (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Ørred_TeamBaltic schrieb:


> Ich bin Sonntag + Montag + Mittwoch oben.
> 
> Wollten uns am Sonntag mal die Sund-Brücke von unten ansehen, am Montag gehts mit Matze los, und am Mittwoch werd ich wieder das Flachwasser vor Bliesdorf unsicher machen!
> 
> ...


 
Und ich freu mich riesig drauf!!!!!


----------



## bombe220488 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mal was anderes...
Fährt jemand von euch auch mal den Walkyrengrund an?
Oder hört der sich nur gut an und sieht schön auf der Seekarte aus?


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dort konnte man am letzten Samstag ca. 20 Boote sichten, so falsch kann es dort also nicht sein. War jedoch selbst noch nie bewusst dort!

VG TIM


----------



## florianNORDIC (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moin leute ich fahr morgen auch in die bucht für 4 tage und wollt mich bei euch ortskndigen mal informieren was denn immoment von land und vom boot gut in bzw um pelzerhaken so los ist  gibts gute fänge und was genau kann man immoment gut beangeln? lg flo:vik:


----------



## Fxndlxng (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Eristo schrieb:


> @Findling
> 
> 
> Über Angelmethoden, Ausrüstungen, Fangaussichten usw. kann man sicherlich problemlos Glaube/Meinungen/Vermutungen verbreiten und vetreten.
> ...



Ich glaube wir sind da einer Meinung, wir vertreten sie nur unterschiedlich. 
#6


----------



## Fxndlxng (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes...
> Fährt jemand von euch auch mal den Walkyrengrund an?
> Oder hört der sich nur gut an und sieht schön auf der Seekarte aus?



Ich hatte in der letzten Saison (Trolling) meinen besten Tag am Walkyriengrund. Ein Versuch lohnt immer. Es ist aber dort genau wie sonst auch überall. Das eine Mal Top, das andere Mal Flopp!

Grüße!


----------



## angelmatz (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Ihr Ostseespezis,

ich bin nach einer Woche Pelzerhaken wieder zurück in Berlin.

Erstmal auf diesem Wege nochmal ein herzliches "Danke" an Frank für die Kontaktvermittlung!

Ein noch größeres Danke natürlich an Tim oder auch Orred Team Baltic, der mich am Pfingstmontag mit seinem Boot mit in die Neustädter Bucht nahm!
Wirklich geil, wenn man hier im Forum so freundliche Angler kennenlernen kann!
Nette Gespräche, tolles Wetter und ein duftes (wie der Berliner sagt) Boot.

Gegen 07.30 Uhr waren wir auf dem Wasser,die Sonne brannte unerbitterlich.

Bis zum frühen Nachmittag suchten wir diverse hotspots auf, fanden aber nicht wirklich beißwütige Räuber.
Sämtliche Angelarten brachten keine zählbaren Erfolge.
Nichtmal das Schleppen von Topwobblern brachte Erfolg!

Am Nachmittag lokalisierten wir eine Kante von 17 auf 11 Meter, die wir einige Male mit der Drift überquerten. Diese Ecke brachte bei jeder Drift Fisch.
Die gefangenen Dorsche waren zwar maßig, aber als wirklich groß konnte man sie nicht bezeichnen.

Aber völlig schnurz, es rappelte kräftig in unseren Ruten.

Als Topköder erwies sich der gute alte Gummifisch in Japanrot!

Zum Ende des Angeltages hatten wir zu zweit insgesamt 13 Dorsche,von denen ich 8 mitnehmen konnte.

Auch wenn die Räuber nicht in absoluter Beißlaune waren,so war es mit Tim zusammen ein echt geiler Angeltag! Danke Dir dafür!

Gerne wieder!!!!!!

Lieben Gruß aus Berlin

Matze


----------



## angelmatz (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



florianNORDIC schrieb:


> moin leute ich fahr morgen auch in die bucht für 4 tage und wollt mich bei euch ortskndigen mal informieren was denn immoment von land und vom boot gut in bzw um pelzerhaken so los ist  gibts gute fänge und was genau kann man immoment gut beangeln? lg flo:vik:


 

Ich war vom 07.06 - 13.06. in Pelzerhaken.

An drei Abenden stellte ich mich für einige Stunden mit der Wathose vor Pelzerhaken ins Wasser.

Das Ergebnis war nicht ein Fisch bzw Biß!!!!!

Allerdings versuchte ich es auch nur mit Gummiködern.

Jeder Wurf brachte sofort eine Batzen Fadenalgen an den Haken. Ätzend!

Erstaunlicherweise war an der Wasseroberfläche keine Bewegung, Kleinfische waren nicht zu sehen.

Ein befreundeter Angler fing in der gleichen Zeit vor Fehmarn einen Dorsch nach dem anderen.

Vor Pelzerhaken war leider nichts los!!

Falls Du es dort versuchst,probier lieber die Seebrücke und versuche es mit Naturködern. Ist bestimmt erfolgversprechender........

Gruß, Matze


----------



## Schneiderfisch (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

schön wenn sowas so unkompliziert übers forum klappt. petri Männers!


----------



## schleppangler (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Leute, 
Gibt es in der Neustädter Bucht und der näheren Umgebung  ergiebige Stellen zum Plattfisch angeln.

Danke im voraus für eure Antworten. 


Mfg Kay


----------



## bensihari (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Kay,

vor Grömitz gibt es sehr ergiebige Plätze... Aus dem Hafen raus rechts halten... Gib mal bei Google ein: 54.121619, 10.937243
Hauptsächlich Klieschen, aber auch Flundern! Tiefe je nach Kraut... Zwischen 6 und 12m sollte aber was gehen!
Schau mal hier, wir fahren zum Buttangeln da eigentlich immer hin... http://www.carnivore-fishing.de/art...ttangeln-vom-boot-neustadt-in-holstein-1.html

VG Jens


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

die genannte Ecke fahren wir auch häufig an. Die ist eigentlich immer fängig. Westlich der Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken bei 10-14m Wassertiefe haben wir auch schon sehr gut gefangen. Ein Stück nördlich von Grömitz soll es wohl auch gut gehen, habe ich aber noch nicht selbst probiert. Wenn die Drift nicht zu stark ist (<1,5Knt.) würde ich auf jeden Fall vom treibenden Boot aus angeln. Hat uns bisher die besten Erfolge gebracht. 

Viel Petri!


----------



## schleppangler (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke! Ich wollte morgen mal los.
Sonst bin ich immer bis Fehmarn hochgedüst.


Mfg Kay


----------



## Schneiderfisch (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke für den Tip! Das ist genau vor meinem Campingplatz auf dem ich 2015 einen Dauerplatz haben werde:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## rotauge31 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip! Das ist genau vor meinem Campingplatz auf dem ich 2015 einen Dauerplatz haben werde:vik::vik::vik:


Moin 
Schneiderfisch bist du auf Walkenried?


----------



## Schneiderfisch (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

nee ostseeland....


----------



## Lümmy (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke für den Tipp Jens. Allerdings kommt bei mir da ne Koordinate an Land raus ....


----------



## schleppangler (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

war gestern nicht so doll,3 Platte und eine Horde gefräßiger Minidorsche. Zum Glück angel ich mit Kreishaken ,so das der Haken immer in der Lippe saß. Dadurch kann man die Jungs sehr gut releasen! :g


----------



## bensihari (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hm, tatsächlich, jetzt bei mir auch... Grob meinte ich vorm Campingplatz "Seeräubernest"...


----------



## Schneiderfisch (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

der ja Campingland ostsee heisst


----------



## elbetaler (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

|wavey:... Würde mich mal interessieren, ob im Gebiet N.Bucht Köhler und Wittlinge gefangen werden?
 Oder die schnellen Mini-Thune? Ich plane eine Ausfahrt um Grömitz oder Dahme.
 Ich bin i.d.R. mehr östlich von euch unterwegs, angele  aber auch mal gerne in der Bucht (meist wegen der Windverhältnisse bei W/NW). :m


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

klar alle diese arten! für Makrelen wartest besser noch paar wochen, die ersten sind aber bereits gefangen worden. ich scharre auch schon mit den Hufen


----------



## elbetaler (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war vorgestern vor Boltenhagen, Steinbeck und Brook.
 Wir haben wieder sehr gut Dorsch fangen können. Bei 20 Metern immer wieder fette Anzeigen in Grundnähe, aber auch im Mittelwasser. Diese "Anzeigen" ließen sich allerdings nicht zum Biss verleiten. Haben es auch mit Herings- und Makrelenpaternoster versucht, aber nix!? 
 Für Sandaale fielen die Anzeigen zu deutlich aus.
 Wie könnte man da vorgehen (...außer Tauchen :q) ?


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Florossos (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mal mit Naturködern (Watti/Seeringel) in der Drift versuchen?
Get Ringer von reins an einem 50 gramm jig auch nie verkehrt.
Momentan mögen die meisten Dorsche auch knallrot, wenn es Pilker/Beifänger sein sollen...


----------



## elbetaler (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja, danke. Versuch ist es wert. Bissel rumprobieren und wie ein Fisch denken:q bringt manchmal eine tolle Variante und Methodik ans Licht!


 Schönes WE und Grüße.


----------



## Axtwerfer (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war heute Früh in der Bucht. Zuerst Ententeich, dann leichte Brise, Drift null bis etwas. Nähe Steinriff auf 18-20 meter. Bis 11.00 Uhr Dauerregen, den Dorschen wars egal. Gut 20 Stück wovon 8 Dorschis von 50 - 70 cm. mit durften. Hatte den Schwarm auf anhieb gefunden und dann verfolgt. Der Fisch stand überaus zentriert am Platz. Tiefer oder flacher war wenig Anzeige auf dem Echo.
Köder,  Pilker 50 gramm in  Hering, ein Beifänger Japanrot. 2 mal gleich Dubletten. Wollte zum Frühstück zuhause sein, daher reichte mir die Ausbeute.#a


----------



## Fxndlxng (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Klingt gut, Petri! 
Ab kommenden Sonntag bin ich auch wieder am Start.


----------



## schollenschreck (6. Juli 2014)

*der Ostsee-Makrelen Sichtungsthread*

Auf die gefahr hin das es diesen Thread bereits gibt....in diesem fall bitte diesen hier schliessen und den anderen nach oben holen....DANKE

ich und mein kumpel sind besitzer eines trollingbootes......jetzt zur sommerzeit ist es natürlich sehr mau auf mefo und co.
deswegen sind wir am überlegen unsere makrelenbestände etwas aufzubessern in der truhe 

wollten dazu aber ungern in die nordsee übersetzen.
uns interessieren fangmeldungen oder sichtungen in der dänischen und vorzugsweise deutschen ostsee.unser stammhafen ist travemünde.


von örtlichen angelshop in neustadt weiss ich das dort im spätsommer die makrelen in die bucht ziehen.

aber ich bin auch für sichtungen woanders in der ostsee dankbar.......also immer her mit den sichtungen......ALS KLEINEN ANREIZ: der unser meinung nach beste Tipp hier gewinnt einen angeltag auf unserem boot zum makrelenangeln 



[edit Mod: hab dich mal hierhin verschoben]


----------



## schollenschreck (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Ab kommenden Sonntag bin ich auch wieder am Start.



DITO, bin auch am kommenden sonntag morgen an der priwall slipanlage und will mal(schleppenderweise) schauen was die makros und dorsche so sagen.


----------



## Fxndlxng (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Und, habt Ihr was bekommen?


----------



## sirpma (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo. liebe Gemeinde. Wollte mal fragen was und wo momentan gefangen wird in der Bucht. Wollte am Montag Vormittag, falls es der Wind zulässt, mal wieder raus mit dem Boot. Schönes Wochenende euch allen. 

Gesendet von meinem ZP700 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Axtwerfer (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dorsch war heute ne Nullnummer . Viel gesucht, nichts gefunden. Alles was die Köderkiste hergab ausprobiert.#c
Dann aber aus Verzweiflung Heringe und einie Makrelen in guten Größen gefangen.


----------



## SyncroT3 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Schade.. Jetzt aber Anpfiff.. Auf geht's zum Titel


----------



## Onkel Frank (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Dorsch war heute ne Nullnummer . Viel gesucht, nichts gefunden. Alles was die Köderkiste hergab ausprobiert.#c
> Dann aber aus Verzweiflung Heringe und einie Makrelen in guten Größen gefangen.


 
 36 Makrelen waren es , die größte hatte 50 cm |bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Schneiderfisch (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Huiii...geil, 36Makrelen ist super! Fettes Petri!
Mit herkömmlichem Vorfach ?
Was haste als Blei genutzt ?
In welchen Tiefen und über welchen Tiefen haste die Gefangen? Geschleppt oder vom driftenden Boot ?


----------



## Onkel Frank (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> Huiii...geil, 36Makrelen ist super! Fettes Petri!
> Mit herkömmlichem Vorfach ?
> Was haste als Blei genutzt ?
> In welchen Tiefen und über welchen Tiefen haste die Gefangen? Geschleppt oder vom driftenden Boot ?


 
 Driftend , über 13,5 m tiefen Wasser ( wirklich NUR auf der tiefe ) , Heringsvorfach mit 6er Haken , 90 g Spitzkopf Blitz Pilker . Und fast alle haben sich kleine Heringe reingezogen die beim ausnehmen entgegenkamen .


----------



## Fxndlxng (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Geil, Petri! 
Ich werde dieses Wochenende mein Glück auf die Getigerten versuchen. Wart Ihr im Bereich der Untiefentonne?


----------



## sirpma (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Glückwunsch zu den tollen Makrelen. Ich war gestern doch nicht draußen. 3-4 Beaufort waren mir dann doch zu viel mit dem kleinen Boot. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T335 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Onkel Frank (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Geil, Petri!
> Ich werde dieses Wochenende mein Glück auf die Getigerten versuchen. Wart Ihr im Bereich der Untiefentonne?


 
 Von Trave aus am Steinriff  NWlich .


----------



## Fxndlxng (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke, werd ich probieren und berichten...


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin!:vik:
Ich war Gestern von 17-19 Uhr noch mal kurz, mit meinem Sohn, 2 Stunden am Steinriff und haben uns 12 maßige Dorsche abgebholt. Man muste bischen suchen. Haben nur zaghaft gebissen. Paar haben wir wieder verloren und einige waren auch zu klein. War aber trotzallem kurzweiliges angeln.
Man muss allerdings schon aufpassen, das einen die Segler nicht übermangeln, scheinen noch bischen zu üben für die Travemünder Woche.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

sehr gut. Petri! Und danke für den Status....


----------



## Slider17 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moin Marco,
auf welcher Tiefer bissen die Leos?
mit welchem Köder?
danke Dir für weitere Infos
greetz Bernd


----------



## rotauge31 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin moin 

ich hätte nal ne frage bin in bliesdorf mit boot und wollte eigenlich angelurlaub machen nun macht mir der blöde wind einen strich durch die rechnung gibt es alternativ vorschläge am besten vom boot aus habe kunstköder sachen dabei die auch für hecht und zander gehen 

Danke rotauge 31


----------



## Schneiderfisch (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

evtl rüber fahren nach hohwacht.


----------



## rotauge31 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke gibt es dort ne slippe

gruß andre


----------



## Ableger (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ja dort kannst Du slippen. Aber auch dort gibt es Wind und Wellen...
Wir wollten heute Travemünde raus. Dort ist es wegen NO Wind natürlich schlimmer. Geht gar nicht. Schade...


----------



## Blaupause (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ahh, schönes Wochenende! Bestes Ostseeangelzeit mit Ententeich, Badetemperaturen und lecker Fisch! Foto hab ich leider nur von den ersten Heringen, dazu kamen dann noch 2 schöne Dorsche, ein Wittling und eine Platte. Orred Team Baltic war mit dabei und hat auch fleißig Fische bei der Untiefentonne gezuppelt.

Wie lief es bei euch so am Wochenende?


----------



## Gotti1982 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin moin! Wäre jemand so nett und würde mir mal auf einer Karte das steinriff ei zeichnen ? Wir waren jetzt zweimal die letzten drei Monate raus...jeweils mit mässigen bis schlechten Erfolg :-( danke im hieraus...


----------



## Fxndlxng (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Die Suche hilft


----------



## mathei (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Die Suche hilft


ich antworte mal in namen des fragestellers.
danke findling für deine hilfe und danke das deine antwort eine so tolle bereicherung für ein forum ist. wünsche dir alleine allzeit dicke fische.


----------



## SyncroT3 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hey immer locker bleiben .. Findling hat sowas von recht... Aber das wurde auch schon oft diskutiert...  Over...


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das Steinriff befindet sich vor Travemünde und reicht ein Stück nach Osten und ein Stück Richtung Westen . 
Aber nicht alles von dem Areal ist vom Boot aus zu beangeln ,weil dort noch ein altes Fischereirecht durch Lübecker Fischer vorhanden ist . Ich hänge mal eine Grafik an , wo es eingezeichnet ist .


----------



## offense80 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

|good:|good:|good:

So sollte eine Antwort aussehen, egal wie oft die Frage gestellt wurde. Kleiner Tipp für die, denen die Frage schon zu oft gestellt wurde.....einfach ignorieren


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So , ich war auch am Sonntag mit meinem Bengel los . 
Abfahrt war in Grömitz um 12 Uhr und Rückkehr um 18 Uhr .
Gefangen haben wir einen Eimer voll Hering und 18 maßige Dorsche , mitgenommen wurde ab 50 cm  und der größte hatte 72 cm. 
Jetzt muß ich erstmal mein Boot umrüsten damit wir in den nächsten Wochen auf Blauflossenthun in der Ostsee angeln können .
Also wenn jemand noch einen Kampfstuhl zu verkaufen hat ,kann er sich bei mir melden .
Gruß


----------



## MAXIMA (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

#h ich dachte Du wärst schon mit Deiner Wohndose in südlichen Gefilden neue Bilder für zander-ralfs trööt machen |rolleyes
hab noch einen Tampen von der Maxima-Aida, kannste gerne haben :m einfach anbinden und drillen:q:q:q eher zerbricht Dein Boot bevor der Tampen reißt :m

Gruß von Maxi Ma


----------



## mathei (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



offense80 schrieb:


> |good:|good:|good:
> 
> So sollte eine Antwort aussehen, egal wie oft die Frage gestellt wurde. Kleiner Tipp für die, denen die Frage schon zu oft gestellt wurde.....einfach ignorieren


jep |good:|good:|good:


----------



## Fxndlxng (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



mathei schrieb:


> ich antworte mal in namen des fragestellers.
> danke findling für deine hilfe und danke das deine antwort eine so tolle bereicherung für ein forum ist. wünsche dir alleine allzeit dicke fische.



Lieber Mathei,
ich kann glaube ich mit Fug und Recht von mir behaupten, hier schon jede Menge Hilfestellungen und Infos für Anfänger oder Revierfremde bereitgestellt zu haben, von daher ziehe ich mir diesen Schuh garantiert nicht an!
Weiterhin wäre er mit Hilfe der Suchfunktion auf genau dieselbe Graphik gestoßen, die ist hier nämlich schon x-mal eingestellt worden, auch von mir. Dir wünsche ich ebenfalls viel Petri!

@Ahnungslos
Petri zum Fang!

Grüße!


----------



## Schneiderfisch (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ich will ne danke Funktion!


----------



## Gotti1982 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin!

Vielen Dank erstmal für eure Resonanz ! Natürlich hat findling recht, ich hätte oben die Suchfunktion nutzen müssen ! Hab ich nicht dran gedacht, mein Fehler, sorry !

Trotz alledem weiss ich wirklich nicht so Recht , wo in der Bucht die Fische stehen...Die letzten beiden male waren recht frustrierend und das Steinriff mit Kalle seinem 5PS Boot anzusteuern ist auch nicht so das empfohlende..

Wir werden wohl wieder Anfang September unser Glück probieren, aber einige unserer Crew sind schon recht designiert...

Gruss Gotti


----------



## Fxndlxng (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Gotti,

das liegt nicht an Dir oder an Deinen Plätzen. Es ist auf der Nordseite der Bucht im Moment relativ schwierig gute Fische zu finden. Hering, Köhler und so weiter sind immer mal wieder am Start und der ein oder andere Dorsch geht sicher auch aber doll ist es nicht. Ich war selber auch draußen und habe vor Neustadt ebenfalls nicht viel beschicken können. Am Riff ging dann zumindest ein bischen was. Die Nordostseite des Steinriffs soll derzeit ganz gut laufen allerdings auch mit vielen untermaßigen. Warte einfach ein bischen ab oder fahr aus der Buch raus und probiere es z.B. am Walkyrien. Das Wasser ist derzeit sehr warm.

EDIT:
Am Wrack vor Sierksdorf geht auch während der warmen Sommermonate meist noch ein bischen was. Hering ist eigentlich immer dort.

Grüße und Petri!


----------



## Schneiderfisch (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Gotti,
in Travemünde gibts auch nen Bootscharterer.
Der hat allerdings nur einen Kutter der 220,- am Tag kostet, da kannste aber mit 6 Mann drauf!
Wäre 37 eus pro Person. Als Diesel nimmt der ganz wenig sprit...
http://www.bootsvermietung-travemuende.de/boote-und-preislisten/poseidon-15-ps/
Das würde die Anfahrt zum Steinriff drastisch verringern!
Vielleicht ne Option ?


----------



## Schneiderfisch (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Oder die Angelstuv in Travemünde hat auch Boote!
kosten 90 eur, aber mit 5,35m Länge bis 5 Personen zugelassen!
Google mal danach.
Links zu Angelanbietern werden hier ja wegzensiert aus Angst es könnte sich jemand dran stören  :vik:


----------



## Gotti1982 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mensch, tolle Tipps, danke euch ! Ich bin immer für neue Vorschläge offen und das hört sich doch prima an !


----------



## Zoidberg (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

und bevor hier wieder die frage kommt, wo das wrack vor sierksdorf denn genau liegt:

http://www.vragguiden.dk/overview.asp

|supergri

@gotti: wenn du unbedingt von neustadt aus fischen möchtest, dann versuchs doch auf plattfisch oder makrele. dorsch ist z.z. schwierig. ich persönlich fische momentan gar nicht in der bucht, aber mein "küstenfunk" berichtet, das ab 15m abwärts und in den abendstunden dorschtechnisch immernoch was geht. mit nem leihboot kann man aber leider nicht so spät fischen. köhler sind auch da, diese fängst du aber definitiv besser im mittelwasser als über grund.

wie siehts bei euch eigentlich mit den wittlingfängen aus? ich hab dieses jahr kaum welche erwischen können, was ich sehr schade finde. kulinarisch sind sie der hammer, finde ich.

greetz

robbe


----------



## mathei (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

na also geht doch. nix für ungut.


----------



## toeffi (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: der Ostsee-Makrelen Sichtungsthread*

Hallo Schollenschreck.
Bekannte von mir sind gerade am Kleinen Belt und fangen am Tag so um die 20 Makrelen(2 Mann)-Middelfart.
Nich so viel aber sie kommen anscheinend.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (1. August 2014)

*AW: der Ostsee-Makrelen Sichtungsthread*

moinsen,
aktuelle infos zu deinem gebiet findest du im neustädter bucht thread.
in unserer ecke sind sie im august und september am häufigsten und fressen sich an den jungen, fingerlangen heringe fett.
überall da, wo es schwärme kleiner heringe, oder sprotten gibt, gibt es zu dieser zeit auch makros.
bei uns zb an der fahrrinne nach warnemünde(ansteuerung bis mole), vor kühlungsborn, in der wohlenberger wiek, vor boltenhagen...
auch direkt in travemünde wird dann gut gefangen.
vor rügen werden auf den wracks immer wieder welche gefangen.

die besten köder sind kleine blinker und pilker, heringsvorfächer, oder fetzen an sehr leichten posen(macht tierischen spaß), aber natürlich kann man sie auch mit kleinen wobblern schleppen.

also, ich würde es an der fahrrinne bei euch, oder an wracks versuchen...sind dort keine, einfach nach schwarmfisch-echos suchen und kleine pilken am heringsvorfachen runterschicken...so sollte es auf jeden fall klappen.

bericht nicht vergessen

petri
tom


----------



## Florossos (4. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Leute...Super!!!#h
Erst ein bisschen "Stress" durch die letzten "Posts" und jetzt werden hier Fangmeldungen und exakte Fanggründe genannt und wie es aktuell in der Bucht mit den Fängen aussieht! :m
So muss ein Forum sein, laufen, informieren.
Ich finde es wirklich klasse, wenn die "Einheimischen" und "Pros" die aktuelle Situation detailgetreu posten.

...Leider ist es immer ein schmaler Grad zwischen nehmen und geben...

Also liebe Leute, liebe Petrijünger: postet und informiert, was das "Zeug" hält, wegen 1-2 Kleinbooten mehr in der Bucht für 1-2 Tage werden die Fischgründe nicht von 100 auf 0 dezimiert |kopfkrat#h#c|bla::vik:


----------



## SyncroT3 (5. August 2014)

Hallo Zusammen, ich war am Sonntag und gestern am Montag in der westlichen Bucht unterwegs. Ist momentan etwas schwer, Dorsch zu finden, letztlich bin ich auch an der Untiefentonne hängen geblieben, dort sind große Schwärme Hering (daran war ich aber nicht interessiert...) und teilweise auch Makrele zu finden. Darunter habe ich die Dorsche gesucht und am Sonntag auch gefunden (Pilker, teilweise mit Vorfach).  Gestern ging in Sachen Dorsch da gar nichts, die sind wahrscheinlich alle pappsatt. An der Tonne musste man auch keine Rettungsweste mehr tragen, man wäre nämlich eher in ein anderes Boot statt  ins Wasser gefallen ... 
Ach ja, die WaSchuPo war am Montag auch mal wieder unterwegs und hat alle anwesenden Angler nach ihrem Scheinen gefragt! 
Mal sehen wie sich die nächsten Tage entwickeln... 

Und nun noch was zur Sicherheit... An Sonntag vormittag zog ja für alle sichtbar ein Gewitter mit Starkregen von Süden her in und über die bucht... Was ich dort um 8.00 uhr am der Tonne gesehen habe war wirklich bedenklich... offene Kleinboote mit 3 Mann-T-Shirt Besatzung (natürlich auch ohne jegliche Rettungswesten...),  die selbst bei den aufkommenden Blitzen nicht ans Aufhören gedacht haben... Nun ja.. Wie es denen ergangen ist könnte ich nicht mehr sehen, ich bin nämlich zügig rein gefahren.  Wollte ich nur mal loswerden... 
Sodann.. Viel Erfolg..


----------



## Blaupause (6. August 2014)

*Angelschein und SH-Marke nicht dabei: Strafe?*

Hi Leute, 

ich bin etwas in der Zwickmühle: Ich wohne in Hamburg und will nächstes Wochenende mit einem Freund in seinem Boot von Kiel aus angeln gehen, mein Angelschein und meine Schleswig-Holstein-Marke liegen aber leider noch in meinem eigenen Boot in Neustadt und ich würde mir gerne die Fahrerei nach Neustadt sparen..

Also was blüht mir, falls ich beim Angeln auf der Ostsee kontrolliert werde und zwar alle Berechtigungen besitze, diese aber zum Zeitpunkt der Kontrolle nicht vorzeigen kann? Wie teuer wird das?

Vielen Dank für Infos!!


----------



## Berliner123 (6. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Vor 6 Jahren waren es 10€ Verwarnungsgeld.. Und halt nachzeigen ;-)


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (6. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo

Das ist doch nun wirklich nicht der Brüller von Umweg .
Darfst nur nicht ab 15.00 Uhr die A1 hochfahren ist Stau.
Fahre früher wenn du kannst

Mfg 
#6


----------



## Blaupause (6. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Berliner123 schrieb:


> Vor 6 Jahren waren es 10€ Verwarnungsgeld.. Und halt nachzeigen ;-)



 Kann das noch jemand bestätigen, dass es 10 Euro Verwarnungsgeld + Nachzeigen sind? Dann ist die Entscheidung einfach. Das Spritgeld für den Umweg wären auch etwa 10 Euro und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, kontrolliert zu werden, geht gegen 0. Also riskiere ich es mal |supergri


----------



## SyncroT3 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Fangmeldung!  
Nachdem ich am Mittwoch morgen an verschiedenen Stellen nahe Neustadt die Dorsche gesucht hatte,  aber nicht gefunden habe, musste eine andere Strategie folgen... 
Habe zuerst die tiefen Bereiche in der Mitte zwischen Pelzerhaken und Steilufer Brodten abgesucht... Teilweise waren dort kleinere Schwärme zu finden, aber nichts wollte beißen, dann Richtung nördliches Steinriff... Und da ging der Tanz los... Was soll ich sagen, einfach nur phantastisch! Dorsch ohne ende, alles unter 45cm ging gleich wieder rein, der Hit war dann ein Vierer auf dreier-beifänger und unten dran ein 69er an Pilker...  Wir haben bei 25 Stk.  aufgehört, wir hätten sicherlich auch 100 oder mehr fangen können, aber der Fang will ja auch fachgerecht versorgt werden. 
Gegangen ist alles, Pilker um 100-200gr, große Gummifische und alle möglichen Beifänger.  Die Fische standen in großen Schwärmen so ca. auf 16m.  
Urlaub ist nun vorbei,  nach so einem Abschluss ist man für alle nicht so erfolgreichen Fischzüge entschädigt . 
P. S. : wenn jemand mein beliebtes Cappi irgendwo in der bucht treiben sieht.. das habe ich nämlich auf der Fahrt verloren... Bitte mitnehmen und neu mit melden... 
Grüße und gute Fänge.. Micha


----------



## Schneiderfisch (7. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Fettes Petri Micha!
Ist echt wahnsinn was dieses Jahr mit den Dorschen geht!
Von überall hört man solche enormen Fangmeldungen...
Und dein Cappy gibts nur zurück, wenn auch meine Quicksilvermütze in hellblau/dunkelblau/weiß gestreift mit angeliefert wird!
|supergri


----------



## Axtwerfer (7. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri ST3 !! 

Diese Ecke entwicket sich echt zum Hot-Spot, hat schon oft Fisch gebracht, manchmal sind sie aber auch ganz verschwunden, ist aber immer ein Versuch wert.#6


----------



## Bergsieger (11. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hey Leute. Bin nächste Woche das erste mal in der neustädter bucht.ich leihe mir dort so ein 6ps boot.damit darf ich ja nicht so weit raus.welche Tiefen kann ich maximal erreichen .wollte mit buttlöffel auf Plattfisch und mit pilker auf Dorsch mein Glück Versuchen.reicht ein 60gr Löffel?wie schwer sollten die pilker sein.lg


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (12. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So leicht wie möglich , sehr schwer wie nötig . 
Kommt auf die Drift und Strömung an .
Pack alles bis 120 g ein und dann solltest du gut gerüstet sein .
Gruß


----------



## SyncroT3 (12. August 2014)

Das kommt darauf an wo du startest. Wenn es von Travemünde losgeht ist das sog.  Steinriff leicht zu erreichen und bietet von 6m bis 20m alle tiefen mit interessanten Kanten. Soll es von Neustadt losgehen kannst du entweder nach rechts vor den Hansapark... Dort alles von 3-16m, oder Richtung Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken mit tiefen von 8-20 m. Tiefen erreichst du also alle, Material ist zwischen 20 und 150gr sicherlich nicht schlecht gewählt. Viel Glück dann 
Ach ja, mit buttlöffel hab ich gute Erfahrungen nordwestlich der Untiefentonne auf 6-8m gemacht!


----------



## Bergsieger (12. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wow danke!  Ich starte ab neustadt. Also kommen Hansapark und untiefentonne in Frage. Welches wäre wohl die bessere Wahl. Wie weit sind die Punkte voneinander entfernt. Gibt es irgendwo eine Karte? Gps Punkte wären super. Welches Gewicht hast du bei den buttlöffeln genutzt? 

Danke


----------



## SyncroT3 (12. August 2014)

Tja, dass ist halt immer die Frage  
Die beiden Punkte sind mit den Leihbooten ca. 15 Minuten Fahrt auseinander, also kein Problem mal hin und her zu fahren. Buttlöffel hatte ich auch in 60 und 80gr., da aber eh nicht viel tiefer als 8m damit gefischt wurde, war das egal. 
Eine Karte ist meines Wissens immer bei den Booten dabei. Ansonsten google mal seekarte Lübecker bucht, da sind einige zu finden. Grüße Michael


----------



## Bergsieger (12. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ok gut 15 min sind kein Thema. Und wieweit wäre es zu dem Riff? 
Welche pilkerfarbe hat sich bewährt?  Rot müsste ganz gut sein?


----------



## Fxndlxng (13. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mit dem Leihboot zum Riff zu fahren ist für Bucht-Neuling nicht empfehlenswert, da der größte Teil des Steinriffs für Angler gesperrt ist und die Wasserschutzpolizei Unwissende gerne aufgreift und zur Kasse bittet. 
Man sollte dafür einen Kartenplotter oder etwas ähnliches haben, auf dem man sich das Sperrgebiet eintragen und dieses entsprechend meiden kann. Ansonsten kann es schnell teuer werden. Die Lübecker Fischer sind sich auch nicht zu Schade dafür, die Küstenwache über Funk auf entsprechende Verfehlungen aufmerksam zu machen, da sie allein das Fischereirecht auf dem Riff haben und illegale Konkurrenz nicht gern gesehen wird. Ich hab das schon mehrfach durch mein Funkgerät verfolgen dürfen. Halt Dich lieber auf der Nordseite der Bucht. 

Anfahrzeit bis zum Steinriff mit 6PS Boot eine knappe Stunde (ca. 45 Kinuten). Solltest Du dort einen Motorausfall haben, könnte es auch noch Diskussionen mit dem Vermieter geben, da er Dich da nicht mal eben schnell abholen kann. Von Wetterumschwung etc. mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Bergsieger (13. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ok danke. Also halte ich mich an die Tonne oder Hans Park. Habe noch ein paar gps Daten von einigen Wracks bekommen. Ich denke das sollte für 2 Tage fischen reichen


----------



## sirpma (13. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja das sollte reichen. Vergiss aber auch nicht, den Wind bzw. die Windvorhersage im Auge zu behalten. Wollte es als Ostseeneuling vom Boot aus auch nicht glauben, dass es bereits ab 3 Beaufort und gerade bei Ostwind kein Vergnügen ist, in der Bucht mit Kleinbooten unterwegs zu sein. Ich kann dir Windfinder empfehlen. 

Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## astratrinker (14. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wie siehts mit Makrelen aus? Schon fänge zu verzeichnen?


----------



## Bergsieger (14. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ui also sollte ich ab Stufe 4 Nicht mehr aufs meer ?


----------



## sirpma (14. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Bergsieger. Ich würde dir da aus meiner ganz persönlichen Erfahrung raus abraten. Auf gar keinen Fall bei Ostwind. Vielleicht sehen es die erfahrenen Seehasen hier anders aber mir persönlich macht das fahren und erst recht das angeln ab 3 Beaufort mit unserem 15pser wenig Spaß. Glaube, dass das als Gewässerunkundiger nicht so gut wäre. Aber letztlich wird dir in 1. Instanz dein Bootsvermieter das Go oder eben nicht geben. 

Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bergsieger (14. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

oh je .momentan ist dort jeden tag stufe 3 angesagt


----------



## Herr Bert (14. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Die Windrichtung ist genauso wichtig wie die Windstärke. Besonders hier in der Bucht. Bei ablandigem Wind kann man bei 3 schon relativ gut raus fahren finde ich. Bei 3 aus Nordost bleibe ich aber an Land.


----------



## sirpma (14. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wie gesagt, ist ja auch nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung. Sicherlich alles abhängig vom Boot und den eigenen Fähigkeiten. Vielleicht melden sich ja noch ein paar andere Forenmitglieder diesbezüglich. Oder du rufst mal beim Bootsverleih an und erkundigst dich nach deren Erfahrungen im Zusammenhang mit dem Wind in der Bucht. Vielleicht sehe ich das ja auch nur so eng. 

Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bergsieger (14. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Warum genau ist ostwind bzw nordost nicht gut?


----------



## Schneiderfisch (14. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Weil der Wind dann VOLL in die Bucht bläst und sich dann seit Russland mörder Wellen auftürmen können.
Aus West haste ausreichend Landschutz.


----------



## Bergsieger (14. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ah ok Danke .also Westwind und südwind mit stärke 4 ist dann nicht so heftig?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Südliche Winde um 4 sind mit einer Jolle auch nicht empfehlenswert!


----------



## Bergsieger (15. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

OK Danke für eure Tipps.Melde mich dann zwischenzeitlich von meinem Rendevouz mit der Bucht.

Bis Dann


----------



## offense80 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Viel Glück, noch mehr Petri, und unterschätze nie den Wind da oben. Ne 3 oder 4 hört sich nicht doll an, aber das kann ganz böse nach hinten los gehen, musste ich selber schon erfahren. Lieber dann auf weniger Wind warten, oder das er aus einer anderen Richtung kommt.

 "Ein gefangener Fisch ist nicht so wertvoll wie das eigene Leben"


----------



## Fxndlxng (15. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wennn es bei der momentanen Vorhersage bleibt, wirst du nächte Woche wenig Freude haben. Bei Böen ab 6 wird man Dich unabhängig von der Windrichtung sowieso nicht mehr raus lassen und Spaß macht es dann auch keinen mehr. Vielleicht hast Du zum Ende der Woche mehr Glück aber zum Wochenstart wird es eher nix und ich würde Dir auch raten nicht auf Krampf raus zu fahren. Wenn Du dich durchgehend irgendwo festkrallen musst und dazu noch heftige Drift hast macht es auch angeltechnisch wenig Sinn. Drück Dir trotzdem die Daumen, dass Dir der ein oder andere schöne und hoffentlich fängige Tag auf dem Wasser vergönnt sein wird.

EDIT:
Ich wollte eigentlich morgen raus, bin aber auch schon am überlegen das zu canceln, weil ne 5 in Böen schon unangenehm ist, auch bei Westwind. Geht sicher noch, macht mir aber wenig Spaß.


----------



## Bergsieger (15. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Also ich hab gelesen Mittwoch und Donnerstag bft 3 Südwest. Das würde doch gehen oder?


----------



## Margaux (15. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gemäß windfinder.com Mittwoch und Donnerstag 4-5 bft., in Böen 6, vornehmlich aus West.

Der Wind ist aber faktisch noch viel weniger vorherzusagen als das Wetter selbst. Der meines Erachtens einzig zielführende Weg ist, morgens aufzustehen, online in die aktuellen Tagesvorhersagen von windfinder und/oder bsh zu gucken UND ganz einfach am Wasser zu schauen, wie die realen Bedingungen sind. 

5- oder 6-Tages-Voraussagen jedenfalls sind wertlos.


----------



## Bergsieger (15. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Alles klar dann warte ich mal ab


----------



## Margaux (15. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Japp, es passiert oft, daß die tatsächlichen Bedingungen anders sind als selbst die Tagesvoraussage aussagt und der Wind sich im Laufe des Tages anders entwickelt. Also immer Wind und Wetter im Auge behalten (aber das wurde hier ja schon geschrieben).


----------



## Fxndlxng (15. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Da hast Du natürlich recht Volker, nützt nur wenig wenn es mittags einbricht und man morgens raus wollte. Mein Wetterfrosch ist jedenfalls deutlich pessimistischer, zumindest bis Mitte der Woche aber warten wir es einfach ab.


----------



## suLuuu (18. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bergsieger,

ich bin derzeit auch hier im Urlaub, hab dir ne Nachricht geschrieben, lass doch zusammen mal rausfahren wenn es vom Wind her geht. LG Christian


----------



## Schneiderfisch (18. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wünsche allen viel Glück!
Bin letzte Woche aus Dänemark Djursland wegen dem krassen Wind von permanent 4-6bft geflohen...was ein shice dieses Jahr...


----------



## Flying-Dutchman (19. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin moin,

auch in der Bucht kann man nicht vorsichtig genug sein. Ich mache mir vor der Ausfahrt immer einen Eindruck via Webcam(siehe Webcam lübecker bucht - haffkrug). 
Wir haben das Glück, dass wir hier in einer Bucht angeln und wir uns bei bestimmten Windverhältnissen in den Windschatten legen können, so z.b heute.
Im Moment sieht die See in z.B. Haffkrug sehr ruhig aus. Dies bedeutet dort "könnte" man angeln. Ok vielleicht Schleppangeln von Haffkrug bis nach Niendorf und zurück und man fängt vielleicht ein paar Dorsche. 
Jedoch muss man dazu diesen Ort erst erreichen und das ist die Crux.
Ich bin letztes Jahr mit einem Kumpel rausgefahren mit einem  Admiral 430(Nussschale vergleichbar mit den Mietbooten von Kalle bzw. Martin) und wir hatten in der Hafenausfahrt bereits die erste Welle im Boot. Wir sind dann sofort umgedreht und an einen Forellenpuff gefahren.

Ich würde heute mit meiner Quicksilver Pilothouse die Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken & Wrack vor Sierksdorf meiden, denn dort hätte kein Spaß beim Angeln.
Wartet bis Donnerstag/Freitag dann kann man wohl wieder entspannter angeln fahren.


----------



## Fxndlxng (19. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sagt mal, mit Makrelen ist es in der Bucht dies Jahr nicht so doll gewesen, oder hab ich etwas verpasst? Dazu jetzt noch der Wetterumbruch... macht auch nicht gerade Hoffnung.
Waren andere erfolgreicher?


----------



## Schneiderfisch (19. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nee marius, meine Kumpels in Rostock waren auch nicht annähernd so erfolgreich wie letztes Jahr...
Dafür knallen die Dorsche dieses Jahr wie verrückt auf die Köder...


----------



## Bergsieger (19. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hey Suluuu ,
habe keine nachricht bekommen.
War vorhin im Angelladen.Momentan hat man böen von 5-6.Das ist wohl zu heftig.Ich telefoniere nacher noch mal mit ihm.
Meld dich nochmal bei mir.LG


----------



## Bergsieger (19. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hey Suluuu ,
habe keine nachricht bekommen.
War vorhin im Angelladen.Momentan hat man böen von 5-6.Das ist wohl zu heftig.Ich telefoniere nacher noch mal mit ihm.
Meld dich nochmal bei mir.
Evtl geht was an der Seebrück Timmendorfer ? 

LG


----------



## Carly (19. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo zusammen
bin ab dem 23.08 für eine Woche in Pelzerhaken , gibt es ab Neustadt auch Kuttertouren ? oder gibt es die Möglichkeit zu einer Mitfahrgelegenheit bei jemanden  ?
Gruß Jens


----------



## suLuuu (19. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hab dir nochmal meine Nummer geschickt per privater Nachricht hier im Forum, hast du sie diesmal bekommen?


----------



## suLuuu (19. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

... Egal, ich schreib sie hier nochmal mit rein: 01629662429


----------



## tim13 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

hallo, kuttertouren gibt es von neustadt aus nicht,kannst dir nur ein kleinboot ausleihen. wenn es ein kutter sein soll musst du wohl nach heiligenhafen fahren...

werde wohl am montag raus fahren wenn es das wetter zulässt.habe bei kalle ein boot reserviert, wenn noch jemand mit möchte gerne per pn 

mfg tim


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (19. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> Wünsche allen viel Glück!
> Bin letzte Woche aus Dänemark Djursland wegen dem krassen Wind von permanent 4-6bft geflohen...was ein shice dieses Jahr...



Was denn los Olli ?
War auch 2 Wochen da oben und hab super Makrelen gefangen . 
Gruß 
Stephan


----------



## ErniHH (19. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Fährt also keiner die kommenden Tage?
Suche auch Leute wo ich mitfahren kann. Vllt jemand mit nem etwas größerem Boot?


----------



## Schneiderfisch (20. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Team Ahnungslos schrieb:


> Was denn los Olli ?
> War auch 2 Wochen da oben und hab super Makrelen gefangen .
> Gruß
> Stephan



Ich war in Ebeltoft und hatte solange ich da war, 4-6bft mit heavy Wellen in der Bucht...Habe das Boot nicht mal ausgepackt und aufgebaut...
Echt schade, Pech gehabt.


----------



## Flying-Dutchman (22. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hey Leute,

wir waren mit dem Boot in der Bucht unterwegs. Das Angeln an der Untiefentonne war nicht möglich(Wellen,Wind).
Wir sind daraufhin nach Haffkrug - Scharbeutz gefahren. Dort waren zunächst kaum Wellen und wir haben geschleppt auf ca. 10-12m(Wassertemperatur 13°). 
Gefangen haben wir leider nur zwei Hornhechte in ca. 6m Tiefe(Rhino Furunkel).


----------



## Fxndlxng (22. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das klingt ja nicht so doll. 
Mal schaun ob ich morgen mehr Glück habe.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (22. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

13grad???????


----------



## tim13 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo zusammen,hat eigentlich jemand eine ahnung was die fischer in der bucht vor haben? habe heute bestimmt 50 fahnen von netzten gezählt. die stehen auch alle ziemlich dicht unter land. geht vorm brodtner ufer los und zieht sich bestimmt bis scharbeutz, weiter konnte ich nicht gucken.

die müssen da ja irgendwas fangen???


----------



## bo74 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> 13grad???????




Ja Ist so kalt . Sind in sierksdorf  im Urlaub. Wasser 14 grad


----------



## ostseeaal (22. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wasser 14 Grad.... Quatsch.
Wer sagt das  ??
In der Tiefe vielleicht ;+


----------



## bo74 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



ostseeaal schrieb:


> Wasser 14 Grad.... Quatsch.
> Wer sagt das  ??
> In der Tiefe vielleicht ;+



Waren heut am Strand in Schabeutz und haffkrug . Stand überall beim DLRG dran .zwischen 14 und 16 grad


----------



## ostseeaal (22. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hmmm.
Hier wärmer in Neustadt und PH-Rettin  
Egal.Fährt man mit dem Boot von Neustadt nach Poel z.B friert man sich dort den Ars.. ab im Wasser.
Strömungstechnisch dort nachteilig.


----------



## Flying-Dutchman (23. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hey Leute,

schaut mal die BSH Wetterdaten.

http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/bm/wOWasserMess.htm

Lübecker Bucht ist im Moment sehr kalt. Mein Echolot ist nur ca. 30cm unter der Wasseroberfläche.


----------



## Fxndlxng (23. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Heute gemessen: 14 Grad. Viele Dorsche gufiert, leider auch viele Kleine.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (23. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Krass! Was für ein Temperatursturz in wenigen Tagen |bigeyes
Danke für die Info Marius!


----------



## SyncroT3 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja Wahnsinn, hatte vor 10 Tagen noch 22,7 am Echolot


----------



## Marco74 (24. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sehr schön! Dann startet die Forellen Saison ja früher ;-)


----------



## Schneiderfisch (24. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Haha Marco und diesmal auch mit DipsyDiver ))


----------



## ErniHH (24. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Durch Zufall morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Fxndlxng (24. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Marco74 schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Dann startet die Forellen Saison ja früher ;-)



Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht, leider ist das Wasser noch voller Quallen.


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (25. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin,

melde mich hier auch mal wieder zu Wort. Habe die Ryds (an einen Nicht-Angler) verkauft, und mich geringfügig vergrößert. #6

War mit dem neuen Kahn nun schon mehrmals draussen, und es funzt super... . 

Dazu wäre zu erwähnen, dass ich am Samstag trotz des Wetters vor PHAKEN war, und wir ohne Ende große Wittlinge gefangen haben, und zwar auf alles, was wir runter ließen. Auf 150 G-Pilker mit 0/0er Drilling:vik::vik:, auf Beifänger, auf Patanoster, egal, was wir runterließen, es hingen immer Wittlinge dran. 

Im Übrigen gabs auch ne (gerissene#q#q) Markrele...!

In diesem Sinne,

VG TIM#h#h


----------



## sirpma (25. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri zu euren Fängen. Auf welcher Tiefe gab es denn die Wittlinge? Haben Wittlinge auch ein Mindestmaß, zählen ja auch zur Familie der Dorsche. Also analog? Werde morgen Nachmittag mal wieder mein Glück versuchen. Hoffentlich nicht wieder als Schneider, wie die letzten beiden Male. 

Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (26. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So auf 19-20,7m...

VG TIM


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sirpma (26. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hmm komisch. Konnte heute bislang nichts landen 

Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fxndlxng (26. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri Tim,

Was hast Du Dir denn jetzt für einen Untersatz gegönnt?

Grüße!


----------



## sirpma (27. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke Tim für die Info. Kurze Rückmeldung von gestern. Angeln war bei leichtem Wind und leichter Drift sehr gut möglich. Leider habe ich das 3.Mal in Folge nicht einmal einen Biss gehabt. Versuche rund um Pelzerhaken in Unterschiedlichen Tiefen mit Gummifischen und Pilkern in unterschiedlichen Farben brachten keinen Erfolg . Das gleiche dann bei den Wracks vor Sierksdorf. Soweit ich das beurteilen /sehen konnte haben die anderen Boote auch nichts gehabt. 

Ich glaube, ich muss mal ein Guiding bei einem wahren Buchtkenner von euch mitmachen. Gruß Sirko 

Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herr Bert (27. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Oh das klingt ja gar nicht so gut. Ich wollte wenns geht am Wochenende raus. Dorsche gehen dann wohl schlecht, Makrelen sind wohl schon wieder weg bzw waren gar nicht richtig da... wie siehts mit Plattfisch zur Zeit zwischen Grömitz und PHaken aus? Obs dann zur Zeit überhaupt lohnt? Mit 6PS komme ich nicht bis Steinriff etc.
Weiterhin Petri, das wird auch wieder besser sirpma


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (27. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Petri Tim,
> 
> Was hast Du Dir denn jetzt für einen Untersatz gegönnt?
> 
> Grüße!




Es ist was zum Wohnen geworden, muss noch ein bisschen verfeinert werden, aber an sich ist es o.k.. Es ist eine Kilkruiser 700 geworden, wollte was anständiges mit V-Maschine:vik::vik:

VG TIM


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht (27. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin!
Ich wollte mich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden.
Wir fahren gleich mal raus ein paar Dorsche oder anderes ziehen (Wittling). Übrigens haben Wittlinge auch ein Mindestmass. Ich habe mal ein Teil der KüFo kopiert.
Natürlich bekommt ihr auch eine Fangmeldung, wenn was geht.
Also, bis denn.


----------



## sirpma (27. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke für die Übersicht. Erspart mir das suchen! 

Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schneiderfisch (27. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mensch Milan kannst doch bei uns alten Männern nicht sooooooooo ne Klitzekleine Schrift veröffentlichen :vik:
Ich musste dreimal suchen nach Wittling |supergri


----------



## RoGli (28. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Kann das mit den Wittlingen nur bestätigen. Zwischen PHaken und Bliesdorf auf ~20 Metern. Gut in Futter und aggressiv auf alles was glitzert. 

Mit dicken Dorschen siehts ( bei mir) in der Bucht grad nicht rosig aus. Aber 45-50er sind immer drin. Weiter raus und tief. 

Auf dem Walkyriengrund knallen grad Köhler auf alles was schnell ist. Was wirklich schnell ist! Schöne 50+ Tiere und gut im Futter. 

Durch den langen und starken Westwind ist viel Fisch rausgetrieben - aber der kommt auch wieder rein


----------



## Margaux (28. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Ørred_TeamBaltic schrieb:


> Es ist was zum Wohnen geworden, muss noch ein bisschen verfeinert werden, aber an sich ist es o.k.. Es ist eine Kilkruiser 700 geworden, wollte was anständiges mit V-Maschine:vik::vik:
> 
> VG TIM


 

Tim ist jetzt quasi in die Ancora gezogen :q Sein neues Boot ist - jedenfalls von den Bildern her - fast so groß seine Wohnung |muahah:

@Tim, melde Dich bitte mal bei mir wegen Plauer See , ein (verlängertes) Wochenende im September sollten wir noch hinbekommen #6


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (28. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Margaux schrieb:


> Tim ist jetzt quasi in die Ancora gezogen :q Sein neues Boot ist - jedenfalls von den Bildern her - fast so groß seine Wohnung |muahah:
> 
> @Tim, melde Dich bitte mal bei mir wegen Plauer See , ein (verlängertes) Wochenende im September sollten wir noch hinbekommen #6




Hi Volker,

hast ne Mail. 

Nur der Fernseher ist kleiner, alles andere passt:q:q#6. Sogar die 100 MBit/s LTE Anbindung via Fritz!Box LTE läuft super...:vik::vik::vik:

VG TIM


----------



## SyncroT3 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Also ich Angel immer wenn ich auf dem Boot bin


----------



## Margaux (28. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

 Na ja, wenn die Dorsche nicht beißen, kann man schon mal in die Röhre gucken 

@Michael: länger nichts mehr voneinander gehört, aber die Wintersaison ist ja nicht mehr sooo lange hin #6


----------



## Fxndlxng (29. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mensch Tim, das ist ja echt eine ganz andere Dimension. Darauf kann man sich ja schon fast verlaufen. Glückwunsch und immer eine handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel wünsche ich Dir!
Meinst Du damit kann man auch noch halbwegs schleppen, oder fokussierst Du Dich anderweitig? 

Ich will mich nächstes Jahr auch vergrößern, allerdings nicht soo groß und ohne V-Motor. Falls jemand Interesse an einer Sealine 500 Cabin hat, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden. Abzugeben ab Mai nächsten Jahres (im April geht es damit noch einmal nach Bornholm, als Abschlußtour quasi).

Grüße und Petri!


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (29. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Mensch Tim, das ist ja echt eine ganz andere Dimension. Darauf kann man sich ja schon fast verlaufen. Glückwunsch und immer eine handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel wünsche ich Dir!
> Meinst Du damit kann man auch noch halbwegs schleppen, oder fokussierst Du Dich anderweitig?
> 
> Ich will mich nächstes Jahr auch vergrößern, allerdings nicht soo groß und ohne V-Motor. Falls jemand Interesse an einer Sealine 500 Cabin hat, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden. Abzugeben ab Mai nächsten Jahres (im April geht es damit noch einmal nach Bornholm, als Abschlußtour quasi).
> ...



Schleppen geht wunderbar, da ich ja weiterhin nur eine Maschine hab. Standgas ist bei vernünftiger Wetterlage gerade richtig. Ansonsten hab ich hinten an der Badeplattform noch n 8 PS Viertakt Langschaft hängen, passt also auch. Mache keine Abstriche. Außerdem sollen rechts und links auf die Plattform nun doch noch Downrigger, abnehmbar. Danke übrigens der Handbreit, die werd ich wohl eher im Tank benötigen, da 60l/H unter Volllast. Pilken und Schleppen wird kein Problem sein, eher läuft es besser, als mit der kleinen Ryds, da der neue "Kutter" schnurgrade läuft... . Habe natürlich auch ein bisschen auf die Familienplanung geachtet, und mir angesehen, was andere so am Steg liegen haben. Das brachte dann die Entscheidung nach einer FeWo auf dem Wasser. Werde euch hier mal irgendwann nen Foto rein stellen, wie gut das klappt...

Bis später,

VG TIM


----------



## Margaux (29. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Ørred_TeamBaltic schrieb:


> Habe natürlich auch ein bisschen auf die Familienplanung geachtet


 
Was hast Du denn vor, Tim... |muahah:


----------



## Fxndlxng (29. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Naja, nen ruhiges Plätzchen für die Familienvorbereitung haste ja jetzt...
60l/h ist natürlich ganz schön propper. Wieviel Liter fässt denn der Tank? Mit nem Ersatzkanister wirst ja nicht weit kommen.

Ich suche etwas im Bereich bis ca. 6,5m, soll aber noch halbwegs transportabel sein und Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten mit ein wenig Komfort bieten aber ohne Innenborder, also wieder mit AB. Ich kann Dich also gut verstehen!
Optisch hat es mir die Parker 660 Weekend angetan (meine Frau will in der Sonne liegen können). Die negative Frontscheibe finde ich extrem sexy! Bin aber noch unentschlossen und will mich jetzt ersteinmal auf der Hanseboot umsehen. Mal sehen was es dann am Ende wird.


----------



## astratrinker (29. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Da Tim noch keinen auf sein Boot ausgegeben hat, wird er wohl in den nächsten Tagen von mir nen Hering im Innenraum versteckt bekommen.


----------



## Blaupause (29. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Margaux schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn vor, Tim... |muahah:



Hey Tim, letztes Wochenende gut gelaufen? :m 

Ist ja schön, dass du einen neuen Kutter hast, mit dem man nicht nur toll angeln sondern auch kochen und Party machen kann. Nur doof, das du wegen der Überlänge weg vom Steg M musstest. 

Gestern war ich mal wieder mit zwei Kollegen in der Bucht unterwegs und die Fische waren total zickig. Beim schleppen aus Neustadt raus Richtung Pelzerhaken knallten einige Dorsche auf die DTD und dann war den ganzen Tag lang Schluss mit Fischkontakt. Wir haben alle Tiefen, Köderfarben, Pilker, Gummi, Heringsvorfach, Wattwurm ausprobiert aber nicht mal einen weiteren Biss gehabt. Bei den anderen Anglern auf dem Wasser lief es ähnlich, hatte ich den Eindruck.


----------



## Herr Bert (29. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hi Blaupause, wo genau bist du denn überall gewesen? Ich möchte morgen früh raus. Vermutlich auf plattfisch bei Grömitz und ggf walkyriengrund


----------



## Schneiderfisch (29. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Marius,
schreib mir doch ma ne PN was du dir in etwa vorstellst für deine Sealine.
Danke.
Petri Tim zum neuen Untersatz!


----------



## Schneiderfisch (29. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Simon habt ihr nicht tonnenweise Feuerquallenglibber in den Schnüren gehabt ?


----------



## Blaupause (30. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Also wir haben erst auf der 10-Meter Linie Richtung Pelzerhaken geschleppt, dann von der Untiefentonne bis zum Wasserturm auf 5-19 Metern alles abgesucht mit den gängigen Techniken, auch Wattis. Danach sind wir Richtung Sierksdorf gefahren und haben uns immer von 18 auf 10 Meter reintreiben (Richtung Hansapark) lassen. Zum Schluss haben wir nochmal bei Neustadt vor dem Klinikum mit Watti geangelt. Nicht mal ein Wittling hat sich erbarmt. 

Quallen gab es super viele, das Wasser war glasklar und man konnte sie gut sehen.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (30. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ist ja ärgerlich...
und jetzt kommt wieder der Standardspruch:
"War aber trotzdem ein schöner Tag auf dem Wasser!" :vik::q


----------



## Blaupause (30. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

...Aber es war ein goiler Angeltag bei bestem Wetter!! jaja...

Nächste Woche Freitag fahr ich mit meiner Freundin mal wieder für zwei Wochen an den Sognefjord nach Norge, allein der Gedanke daran vernichtet jeden Schneider-Frust!


----------



## mathei (30. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

heute lief es eigentlich ganz gut. angelzeit 9 - 12 uhr.
15 dorsche zwischen 40 und 50 cm. gleiche menge an kleineren wieder zurück. wo sind nur die großen ?
tiefe 15 m
alles auf solo-pilker. sowie beifänger montiert wurden, war tote hose.


----------



## Herr Bert (30. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war heute auch draußen, war mir mit dem Schlauchboot dann aber doch zu viel Welle und nachdem mich beinahe so ne 20m Yacht versenkt hätte, hatte ich dann auch kein Bock mehr. Der Typ ist mal locker 5m neben unserem schlauchboot lang. Ein Teil seiner Welle ist bei uns im Boot gelandet. Da hat nicht viel gefehlt...Idiot!


----------



## Schneiderfisch (30. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

echt unfassbar sowas....welchen sinn macht es andere so zu gefährden?
dieses rumgeprolle ist mir so zuwider...


----------



## mathei (30. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Herr Bert schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch draußen, war mir mit dem Schlauchboot dann aber doch zu viel Welle und nachdem mich beinahe so ne 20m Yacht versenkt hätte, hatte ich dann auch kein Bock mehr. Der Typ ist mal locker 5m neben unserem schlauchboot lang. Ein Teil seiner Welle ist bei uns im Boot gelandet. Da hat nicht viel gefehlt...Idiot!


ging uns auch so. vor allem sind sie immer gleich in scharen gekommen. immer so 5 bis 6 boote von grömitz aus und mit gut fahrt in richtung neustadt. da wurde man vom feinsten durch geschaukelt. die segler auch nicht besser. die hatten aber etwas länger geschlafen und kamen erst gegen 11.


----------



## RoGli (31. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



mathei schrieb:


> ...
> 15 dorsche zwischen 40 und 50 cm. gleiche menge an kleineren wieder zurück....




... und die kleineren zurück??? < 40-50cm??

Ich dachte immer, das sind die Kleinen[emoji15]


----------



## Lümmy (31. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Also nochmal zum Thema Mindestmaß für Wittling. Das ist Momentan aufgehoben....
http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/Um...verfuegungKueFO2010__blob=publicationFile.pdf


----------



## mathei (31. August 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



RoGli schrieb:


> ... und die kleineren zurück??? < 40-50cm??
> 
> Ich dachte immer, das sind die Kleinen[emoji15]


irgend ein klugsch....er taucht immer auf. mach du wie du denkst und ich wie ich denke. jeder nach seinen möglichkeiten


----------



## RoGli (1. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



mathei schrieb:


> irgend ein klugsch....er taucht immer auf. mach du wie du denkst und ich wie ich denke. jeder nach seinen möglichkeiten




Ja!! Beleidige mich!! Gib mir Tiernamen!!

Immer locker bleiben ... 

Ich habe Dich weder Kindermörder noch sonstwie beschimpft. An einem 45er Dorsch sind mal gerade 2x2 Fischstäbchen dran. Ich kann nicht alles über Mindestmaß mitnehmen und mich dann wundern, dass ich keine Kapitalen fange. 

Aber wie Du schon sagst: Jeder nach seinen Möglichkeiten.


----------



## SyncroT3 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Also mir schmecken 45 Dorsche auch sehr gut. Soviel dazu, dass Thema ist hinlänglich behandelt worden. Wer nur >60 cm landen möchte soll nach Norwegen fahren. 
@ Volker... Bin gerade in Norwegen unterwegs... Wie in Paradies hier ... Unfassbares Angeln ... Ja, wintersaison naht, gerne!


----------



## Margaux (2. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



SyncroT3 schrieb:


> @ Volker... Bin gerade in Norwegen unterwegs... Wie in Paradies hier ... Unfassbares Angeln ... Ja, wintersaison naht, gerne!


 
@Michael, Dir dickes Petri im Traumland #6 Eigentlich dürfte man gar nicht nach Norwegen fahren, danach ist man für das hiesige Angeln eigentlich verdorben.

Ab Mitte Oktober bin ich wieder in der Ancora und dann geht (für mich) die MeFo-Saison los.


----------



## kevooooo (4. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Guten Tag Petri Jünger
Ich fahre nächste Woche mit nem Privatboot zum Dorschen vor Grömitz raus...
Nun meine Frage wo und wie wird im Moment gefangen?
Habe alles mögliche mit also kann eigentlich alles ausprobieren aber vllt kann mir ja jemand die Arbeit ersparenhabe mir ein paar Spots gesucht...will auf jedenfall die Wracks anfahren die in Reichweite liegen aber ansonsten weiß ich leider gar nicht wo man sonst so Fisch auffinden kann...über Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar!��


----------



## sirpma (7. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin moin. Jemand heute in der Bucht unterwegs und kann von Fischfang berichten? 

Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herr Bert (7. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war gestern draußen. Zwischen Grömitz und Pelzerhaken gab's ein paar Dorsche. Der größte 69 cm. Dazu ein paar Heringe und viele Wittlinge. Alles bei ca 20m.


----------



## sirpma (7. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke dir 

Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fxndlxng (7. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Schneiderfisch
Bin im Moment im Urlaub in Italien und Sitze gerade im Café mit Wifi, melde mich bei Dir sobald ich zurück bin. Das Geschreibsel auf dem Handy ist mir zu nervig.

Grüße und Petri!


----------



## Gotti1982 (7. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Waren gestern beim steinriff...von 9-11 etwa 80 heringe gefangen...dann Dorsch gesucht...nachmittags konnten wir dann noch 6 Dorsche und 4 wittlinge ziehen...wetter war super!


----------



## RoGli (8. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War heute in der Bucht unterwegs - trotz der Mahnungen der Stegnachbarn in der Ancora es sei kein Fisch da ...

Vor PHaken auf ~20 Metern erste Drift, erster Dorsch mit 66cm, Wittlinge bis 35cm. 

Bin dann weiter raus. Köhler und Dorsche ohne Ende. Sehr aggressive Bisse, haben reichlich Gummi zerlegt. Mitgenommen vier Köhler ~50cm, acht Dorsche 55-77cm. Reichlich Kleine <55cm zurück. 

Die Köhler waren gut mit nem 30gr. Blinker an ner 40gr. Rute zu fangen. Auswerfen, bis auf den Grund absacken und sehr zügig einkurbeln. Besser geht nicht.


----------



## Herr Bert (8. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wo waren denn die Köhler und die großen Dorsche? Richtung Walkyre?


----------



## RoGli (8. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Herr Bert schrieb:


> Wo waren denn die Köhler und die großen Dorsche? Richtung Walkyre?




Nicht ganz, aber ganz nah dran ...


----------



## tolik85 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



RoGli schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, aber ganz nah dran ...


also nicht ganz vor dem Pelzerhaken, sonder zwischen Pelzerhaken und Grömiz? Habe ich das richtig verstanden?

Vielen dank für die antwort im voraus.


----------



## RoGli (9. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Erst vor PHaken, dann vor und Richtung Grömitz


----------



## Schneiderfisch (16. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hi Leute, wie sieht´s denn momentan mit den Feuerquallen aus in der Gegend ?
Ich werden langsam Trollingunruhig ))
Und noch viele Segler am Start?


----------



## sirpma (16. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin letzte Woche Sonntag waren noch recht viele und Große Quallen dort. Ab einer Tiefe von ca 20 Meter relativierte sich das für mein Empfinden wieder. 

Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## bensihari (16. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen,

nach langer Abstinenz wollte ich mal wieder auf Platte vor Grömitz los... Hab aber aus verschiedenen Quellen gehört, dass die Platten da dieses Jahr nicht so richtig wollen. Habt Ihr da zufällig andere Erfahrungen gemacht??? Vielleicht auch jemand vor kurzem erst los gewesen???

Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (16. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bilder sagen mehr wie tausend Worte .


----------



## SyncroT3 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Oh wie *******.. Wo ist das denn?


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (17. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Zw. Grömitz und Kellenhusen .
Riesengroß der Teppich .


----------



## Fxndlxng (17. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Schön, das hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen. 
Bin Donnerstag wieder draußen. Ich hoffe, ich finde eine bessere Ecke. 

Grüße


----------



## Schneiderfisch (17. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ey Krass, das Ding habe ich im August als einen augenscheinlich hunderte Meter langen und gut 5m breiten Streifen direkt vor der Mole in Grömitz treiben sehen!
habe mit meinem Motor Quallengeleé draus gemacht beim durchfahren...Habe sowas noch nie gesehen!


----------



## Hohensinn (18. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Da muss man ja Angst haben das die Kühlung beim AB zu macht mit den ganzen Quallen!


----------



## SyncroT3 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo zusammen, ist heute jemand draußen gewesen und kann aktuelle Fangmeldungen abgeben? Wollte evtl.  morgen nochmal das Wetter ausnutzen...  Und natürlich auch ein paar Fische mitnehmen  Danke in voraus... Micha


----------



## Fxndlxng (19. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war heute anstatt gestern draußen. Auf dem Steinriff gab es gute Dorsche und 2 Köhler. Habe mit Gummis und Springerfliege gefischt. Insgesamt aber keine einfache Angelei. Musste einige Zeit suchen bis ich Fisch gefunden hatte. Die ersten Stops vor Neustadt waren erfolglos. Ich wurde aber auch schon vorgewarnt, dass es zur Zeit nicht einfach ist. Der Grund ist bis ca. 8 m Wassertiefe massiv mit Algen überzogen und es ist dementsprechend wenig Sauerstoff im Wasser. Quallen habe ich nur wenige gesehen und Krautgang hielt sich auch in Grenzen. 

VG und Petri!


----------



## Schneiderfisch (20. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nanu woher weiss man denn wo so viele Algen sind?
Ich meine, wer hat diese Info preis gegeben?


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mein Kumpel ist Taucher und regelmäßig in der Bucht unterwegs. So auch letzte Woche. Der Hafenmeister vom Kommunalhafen hat das unmittelbar vor Abfahrt auch noch bestätigt. Wenig Sauerstoff, wenig Fisch, viele Algen.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (20. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke Marius!


----------



## SyncroT3 (20. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das mit dem Sauerstoff kann ich nicht prüfen, aber wenig Fisch stimmt auf jeden Fall. War heute ziemlich gut unterwegs, vor Neustadt, westseite Steinriff, auch Richtung grömitz... Sehr viele und große Schwärme von kleinem Wittling, teilweise Hering, Dorsch nur wenig bis gar nicht, bin mit 4 Dorschen >45cm und 5 Wittlingen>35 nach hause.. Naja, gab schon bessere tage. Insgesamt war sehr viel los auf den Wasser, viele Segler und auch viele Kleinboote.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (21. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke Syncro!


----------



## sirpma (27. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin. Ist zufällig einer draußen dieses Wochenende und kann berichten, ob und wie es um die Beisslaune der Fische steht und wie es aktuell mit den Quallen aussieht? 

Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fxndlxng (27. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bin morgen draußen.


----------



## sirpma (27. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sehr schön dann schon mal Petri. Ich werde wohl Montag wieder in Neustadt sein. Über eine kurze Rückmeldung von dir würde ich mich sehr freuen. Gruß 

Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ableger (27. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich bin auch morgen draußen und werde berichten. 
Keiner heute?


----------



## Blaupause (28. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Muss dieses Wochenende leider arbeiten, sonst wäre ich sicher unterwegs #t

Viel Spaß


----------



## sirpma (28. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Und, wie sieht /sah es heute aus in der Bucht? Morgen möchte ich mal etwas für mich gänzlich Neues versuchen. Ich wollte mal dem Butt nachstellen. Dazu werde ich morgen früh Wattwürmer in Neustadt holen (sofern ohne Vorbestellung verfügbar). Dann habe ich 2 unterschiedliche vorgefertigte Buttvorfächer mit jeweils 2 Haken und diversen Perlenaus dem Handel, welche ich gerne  am Grund nach Wirbel und Antitangle Rohr und schwerem Grundblei vorschalten möchte. Wie macht ihr Erfahrenen das? Ankert ihr das Boot oder nutzt ihr die Abdrift? Kann mir vielleicht jemand verraten, an welchen Stellen in der Bucht, das Angeln auf Butt erfolgversprechend sein könnte? Oder sind das die üblichen bekannten "Hotspots", welche sonst von Neustadt aus mit dem Kleinboot zu erreichen sind? Bin für jeden Tip dankbar. 

Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blaupause (28. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Sirpma, wie heißt du denn richtig? 

Schau mal in dem Thread, da wird deine Frage zu guten Fangstellen in der Nähe von Neustadt beantwortet:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=109507

Der Navionics-Web-Map link in dem Thread ist auch klasse, da kannst du deine Tour jetzt schon am Rechner planen.

Cyu


----------



## Blaupause (28. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Achso, noch zwei Tipps: Meiner Meinung nach fängt eine Nachläufermontage besser (also von der Angel aus gesehen erst Blei, dann Wirbel, dann das Buttvorfach). Ich angel meist nur mit einem Buttlöffel und einem Einzelhaken am Vorfach dahinter. 

Außerdem ist es erstmal besser driftend zu angeln, bis du den Fisch gefunden hast. Ich glaube, der bewegte Köder ist fängiger. Wenn du an einem Spot Fische fängst, kannst du immer noch versuchen, dort zu ankern.

Wenn du fängst: Fotos hier rein


----------



## sirpma (28. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dank dir Blaupause. Also den Beitrag werde ich mir gleich mal durchlesen. Genau diese Montage wollte ich eigentlich beschreiben. Dann werde ich es erstmal mit Drift versuchen. Bin gespannt. Zieht ihr die Wattwürmer mit Ködernadel auf? Gruß Sirko 

Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fxndlxng (28. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Abdrift plus Nachläufermontage laufen meistens am Besten.

Ich kann derzeit nicht zu Ausfahrten raten. Auch heute war es sehr bescheiden. Mit viel Kampf und Krampf haben wir ein Dutzend Wittlinge, ganze 4 Dorsche und einen Butt gefangen. Vielleicht hatten andere ja mehr Erfolg, aber auf meinen Plätzen ist derzeit nichts zu holen, leider! Auch andere Boote schienen mehr zu suchen als zu fischen. Diejenigen, mit denen wir gesprochen haben, waren größtenteils noch schlechter dran. Niemand hatte gut Fänge vorzuweisen.

Grüße und Petri an alle die trotzdem morgen raus fahren.


----------



## sirpma (28. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mensch. Das sind ja keine guten Aussichten. Aber trotzdem Danke für die Rückmeldung. 

Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fxndlxng (28. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nachtrag: wir waren zu zweit und haben knapp 7 Std. geangelt.


----------



## Ableger (29. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich kann das (leider) bestätigen... Wir waren gestern zu zweit 6 Stunden in der Bucht unterwegs und kamen mit 3 Fischen zurück....


----------



## Fxndlxng (29. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@sirpma
Wie wars heute?


----------



## sirpma (29. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ach, ich trau mich gar nicht, das zu schreiben. Ein Mini Butt darf wieder schwimmen und ein deutlich größerer ist leider beim Raus heben wieder reingefallen. Das war es dann auch schon. Immerhin  einen tollen Tag mit super Wetter und nur sehr wenig Wind gehabt . Leider wollte nicht mal ein Dorsch anbeissen. Nur auf die gute Kontrolle der Wasserschutzpolizei ist wieder Verlass gewesen. 

Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## sirpma (29. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Aber Quallen waren schon deutlich weniger als vor 2 Wochen unterwegs . 

Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fxndlxng (29. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Oh man, das ist bitter, aber Kopf hoch! Du siehst ja, dass es nicht an Dir lag. Es ist im Moment einfach sehr, sehr mau! Was wir jetzt brauchen, ist der erste Herbststurm. Dann läuft es auch wieder.


----------



## sirpma (29. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich hoffe es,  sonst lohnt bald der ganze Weg von Hamburg aus nicht wirklich mehr. Wann fängst du wieder mit schleppen an? 

Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fxndlxng (29. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich lass mir noch Zeit. Ich bin ja beim Schleppen primär auf Forellen aus. Früher habe ich immer schon Mitte Oktober angefangen aber die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass man bis Mitte November fast nur kleine Forellen, also unter 50cm, fängt und diejenigen, die dann mal größer sind, die sind fast immer braun. Da habe ich keinen Bock mehr drauf. Richtig interessant wird es erst ab Ende November. Dann gehen auch regelmäßig blanke Forellen von 60+ an's Band. Vorher werde ich nicht ernsthaft loslegen, vielleicht schon mal antesten aber mehr nicht.

Grüße!


----------



## sirpma (29. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Interessante Infos. Dank dir 

Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Axtwerfer (29. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



sirpma schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es,  sonst lohnt bald der ganze Weg von Hamburg aus nicht wirklich mehr. Wann fängst du wieder mit schleppen an?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk




Du hast ja Sorgen !

Ich habe noch 200 Km. *bis* Hamburg und dann noch mal die 100 bis Neustadt. Trotzdem hat es sich ( fast ) immer gelohnt. Ist auch ne Einstellungssache. Für Euch aus HH ist es halt normal mal eben schnell zur Ostsee paar Fische fangen , oder auch nicht und gut ist. Für unser einer ist es eben, da man nicht so oft hochkommt immer etwas Besonderes.


----------



## SyncroT3 (29. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das stimmt schon, für uns Südniedersachsen ist ein sonniger Tag mit wenig Wind immer eine Reise an die See wert .. 
Wobei wenn ein paar Fische dabei rumkommen ist das auch nicht schlecht. Insgesamt ist es ja so, dass die meisten nicht von ihrem Fang leben müssen, somit immer mit der Ruhe, auch wenn es mal nicht so läuft. Ich fahre in 3 Wochen wieder,  bis dahin sind bestimmt wieder Fische da


----------



## Hohensinn (30. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Muss schon Sagen ein wenig beneiden tu ich euch schon ein bischen, was sind schon 2-300km! Leider habe ich 980km vor mir bis ich in Großenbrode oder Rügen bin! Da geht nix mit spontan fürs Wochenende hoch! Ein langes Wochenende muss man da schon einplanen! So wie es aussieht wird es erst nächstes Frühjahr wieder was werden!

 Gruß Walter


----------



## SyncroT3 (30. September 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dann lieber Mittelmeer oder,.. Ist näher dran


----------



## Hohensinn (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Näher dran schon aber auch leer! Und Tunfischfang und co. ist wieder eine ganz andere Klasse! Und wenn man da an gute Stellen will muß man auch weiter runter in den Süden, da ist dann die Entfernung fast gleich!


----------



## Fxndlxng (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Hohensinn schrieb:


> Näher dran schon aber auch leer!



Da habe ich aber jüngst ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht! 
Ich war zuletzt Anfang September für 14 Tage in Diano Marina, nahe Imperia. Dort wurde sehr viel und sehr erfolgreich vom Boot aus geangelt, auch geschleppt aber nicht ausschließlich. Auch von kleinen Booten aus. So erfolgreich, dass ich nächstes Mal sicher mit eigenem Boot anreisen werde. 
Weiterhin fand am 11.09 und 12.09. der italienische Thuna Cup in Genua statt. Was da raus kam, trotzt jeder Beschreibung!! Das man für die ganz großen Fische, also Thuna, Schwertfisch etc. weiter in den Süden muss, kann ich daher auch nicht bestätigen. 

Grüße!

Edit: der Tuna Cup war nicht am 11. und 12.09. sondern am 06. und 07.09. hatte ich falsch in Erinnerung
http://www.pescamaregenova.it/it-IT/3-Articoli/DettaglioArticolo.aspx?4


----------



## Hohensinn (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Findling,

 so gut kenne ich mich da leider nicht aus, bis jetzt war ich immer nur in Kroatien unterwegs und da fahren alle immer Richtung Süden! Was auf der anderen Seite von Italien los ist kann ich nicht sagen, war da noch nie! Bin aber immer für neue Sachen zu begeistern! Ohne Erfahrung wie was abläuft ist es aber überall schwierig, das fängt ja schon bei der Lizenz, Fangplätze, Jahreszeiten, Ausrüstung an,....!
 Aber gegen einen BFT habe ich nichts einzuwenden!


----------



## Fxndlxng (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bin grad kurz angebunden, aber ich schick Dir die Tage mal ne PN

Ein bischen runter scrollen... Ist aber alles Catch and Release!
http://www.pescamaregenova.it/it-IT/3-Articoli/DettaglioArticolo.aspx?5

Auch ganz geil:
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Guvews4SKmQ

Von solchen Videos aus der genannten Region gibt es bei YouTube reichlich


----------



## Lümmy (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nach länger Zeit der Ausfahrten mit den 5-PS Mietbooten, hab ich mir nun auch endlich einen eigenen fahrbaren Untersatz gegönnt:vik: ist ne Ryds 435 FC geworden mit 40PS am Heck. Denke das sollte als erstes Boot doch reichen...

Ich will Sonntag das erste Mal los. Die ganze Schleppausrüstung auf neuem Boot testen. Vorallem geht's erstmal ums Fahren und ums Kennenlernen. Hab auch noch nie geslippt, mal sehen was das wird :c

Fischfang ist daher erstmal nicht wichtig und bei euren momentanen Meldungen ja auch nicht so wahrscheinlich. Auf jedenfall freu ich mich auf meine erste richtige Schleppsaison in der Bucht. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal aufm Wasser#6


----------



## SyncroT3 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nettes Boot und allzeit eine handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel


----------



## offense80 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen das alles klappt, und vielleicht fängst du ja auch noch deinen Traumfisch auf der Jungfernfahrt #6


----------



## Slider17 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Lümmy,
ich gratuliere Dir zu dem schönen Boot.
Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern als ich (hab nur ne kleine Schale) die ersten Male slippte.
Ich, und die anderen Kollegen werden mir zustimmen wenn ich Dir rate:
1) Bei allem was Du tust, lass Dir Zeit dabei
2) Überprüfe, ruhig mehrmals Deine Handlungen die Du z.B beim Slippen machst, das geht schon bei der Anhängerkupplung, Beleuchtung etc. los.
 Man wird Dich erkennen, da Du vor Stolz mit geschwollener Brust in der Bucht rumeierst^^
Ich selber werde morgen nähe Flügge den Platten nachstellen, das tue ich jedes Jahr um diese Zeit, da der Leo zur Zeit schwerer zu finden ist.
Ich wünsche Dir immer eine Handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel.
Greetz Bernd


----------



## Ableger (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Auch von meiner Seite. Herzlichen Glückwunsch und allzeit .... Unterm Kiel... Wir sehen uns in der Bucht


----------



## mathei (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

schöner kutter. und keine angst die sicherheit kommt von ganz alleine


----------



## Lümmy (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke für die Glückwünsche. Ich hoffe, dass Sonntag alles gut geht und nicht zu viel im Hafen los ist. Will mich keinesfalls stressen lassen. Naja, mal sehen was das gibt ;-)


----------



## Niendorfer (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Gemeinde,
waren heute mit unserem Boot ab 14:00 in der Bucht unterwegs. Nach Saisonabschluss mit Wasserskifahren wurden ab 15:00 die Angeln ausgepackt.
Bis 18:00 diverse Stellen angefahren und auf Gummifisch/Pilker mit/ohne Vorfach alles versucht. Seit langer Zeit ohne Fisch zurück.
Die letzten Monate waren eher supoptimal, aber das Wetter heute war ein Traum.


----------



## mathei (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Niendorfer schrieb:


> Moin Gemeinde,
> waren heute mit unserem Boot ab 14:00 in der Bucht unterwegs. Nach Saisonabschluss mit Wasserskifahren wurden ab 15:00 die Angeln ausgepackt.
> Bis 18:00 diverse Stellen angefahren und auf Gummifisch/Pilker mit/ohne Vorfach alles versucht. Seit langer Zeit ohne Fisch zurück.
> Die letzten Monate waren eher supoptimal, aber das Wetter heute war ein Traum.


wärst die letzten monate eher angel gewesen als ski fahren, währe es optimal gewesen. gerade köhler, würde ich sagen das beste jahr. hering momentan sehr gut. dorsch geht immer


----------



## Fxndlxng (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Aha, ich glaub nicht. Köhler vielleicht mal ausgenommen, war das ein schwieriges Jahr. Auch in Sachen Dorsch.


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Aha, ich glaub nicht. Köhler vielleicht mal ausgenommen, war das ein schwieriges Jahr. Auch in Sachen Dorsch.



Das seh ich auch so, grad in den letzten 1,5 Monaten kein Dorsch mehr in der Bucht. "Dorsch geht immer" zieht wohl nicht ganz. GGf. liegt es auch daran, dass einem im Abendlichen Mondschein immer Schleppnetztrawler entgegenkommen, und am nächsten Tag gibts nur noch Hering und Wittling#q#q#q

Petri an alle, was machen die Forellen?

VG TIM, ohne Winterboot#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## maki1980 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Männers,

ich kann Eure Posts hier gar nicht nachvollziehen.
Ich war mit der Familie am WE bei meinen Eltern "Dauercamper in Pelzerhaken" und die berichteten mir von suuper Dorschfängen in den letzten 14 Tagen. Der Nachbar von meinem Vater kamm um ca. 17:00 Uhr vom Angeln rein mit zwei großen Eimern voll Filet....
Man muss zwar viel suchen und die Stellen kennen, aber so große Dorsche wir in den letzten Wochen, waren schon lange nicht mehr in der Bucht.. sein Zitat.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Fxndlxng (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mag ja sein, dass der ein oder andere hier Plätze kennt die derzeit noch ganz gut laufen, aber bei Fangberichten aus hören sagen und über Mundpropaganda von unbeteiligten bin ich immer skeptisch. 
Ich bin auch schon ein paar Jahre in der Bucht unterwegs und stehe mit einigen anderen Buchtanglern in Kontakt. Da ist die Meinung eindeutig eine andere. Es stehen auch kaum Netze in der Bucht. Auch ein Zeichen dafür, dass nicht viel los ist.
Die Verleiher sprechen auch von dürftigen Fängen, also von einem besonders guten Jahr zu sprechen, halte ich für sehr gewagt.


----------



## Marco74 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ Findling. Meine Erfahrung für das Winterhalbjahr beträgt nur vier Jahre.
 Was bedeutet deiner Erfahrung nach ein schwaches Sommerhalbjahr für den Winter? Hast du die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der Winter dann für Dorsch ähnlich schlecht läuft? Und fängst du dann im Schnitt mehr Forellen?
Könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen, da ja a) für die Forellen weniger Nahrungskonkurrenz vorhanden ist und b) beim Trollen weniger Köder durch Dorsche "besetzt" sind. Hört sich jetzt zu negativ an, aber unser Brot- und Butterfisch ist ja doch etwas gieriger und leichter beim Trollen zu überlisten.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Jungs,
nach ein paar Wochen Abstinenz (auch beruflich bedingt) lese ich mal wieder schockierende Dinge 

Wie siehts denn momentan mit Seegras und Quallen aus?

Marco du hattest mit Steve noch unfassbar "heisses" Wasser letztes Mal???
Ist ja total erstaunlich....


Ich plane am Sonntag in Bliesdorf einzusetzen und loszutrollen...


----------



## sirpma (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moinsen. Quallen sind wenn überhaupt, nur noch vereinzelt zu finden. Seegras war auch kaum vorhanden am Montag. Ähnlich, wie der Fisch. Lediglich ein paar Heeringe und Wittlinge haben sich am Patanoster verirrt. Dorsch ging gar nicht. Gruß Sirko 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T335 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schneiderfisch (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

gepilkt ?


----------



## sirpma (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja alles auf Pilker hinter Patanoster. Geschleppt haben wir nicht 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T335 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schneiderfisch (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ok, na das sieht beim schleppen ja immer noch a weng anders aus.... macht man ja viel mehr Strecke.


----------



## Fxndlxng (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Marco74 schrieb:


> @ Findling. Meine Erfahrung für das Winterhalbjahr beträgt nur vier Jahre.
> Was bedeutet deiner Erfahrung nach ein schwaches Sommerhalbjahr für den Winter? Hast du die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der Winter dann für Dorsch ähnlich schlecht läuft? Und fängst du dann im Schnitt mehr Forellen?
> Könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen, da ja a) für die Forellen weniger Nahrungskonkurrenz vorhanden ist und b) beim Trollen weniger Köder durch Dorsche "besetzt" sind. Hört sich jetzt zu negativ an, aber unser Brot- und Butterfisch ist ja doch etwas gieriger und leichter beim Trollen zu überlisten.





Moin Marco,

ich glaube, dass ein kräftiger Herbststurm das Blatt sehr schnell wenden könnte. Es ist nicht das erste Mal, dass der Spätsommer sehr schlecht gelaufen ist. Rückschlüsse auf die bevorstehende Trollingsaison würde ich daraus nicht ziehen. Meine besten Forellen habe mit wenigen Ausnahmen dann gefangen, wenn mit Dorschen schon nicht mehr so viel lief. Die von dir genannten Punkte, könnten dabei durchaus eine Rolle spielen. Ich weiss nicht wie es sich bei Dir verhält, aber im November habe ich jedes Jahr regelmäßig Tage mit zweistelligen Forellenfängen. Gute Fische sind dabei aber die absolute Ausnahme. Ab Dezember werden die Fänge sehr viel weniger, auch Dorsche fangen wir dann viel weniger. Dafür steigt die Durchschnittsgröße bei den Forellen erheblich an. Wenige, aber dann meistens gute Forellen. Eigentlich zeichnet sich jedes Jahr das gleiche Bild ab. Im Dezember, Februar und April, wenn das große Fressen beginnt, fangen wir unsere besten Forellen. Kann natürlich auch an den von uns bevorzugten Ecken liegen, aber es ist jedes Jahr das gleiche Spiel. Hast Du ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

Grüße!


----------



## Marco74 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Im November hatte ich noch nie zweistellige Stückzahlen. Eher im Dezember und milden Januar/Februar bzw. April. Hattest du im November deine guten Forellenfänge in der Bucht (Pelzerhaken bis Steinriff) oder eher außerhalb?
Meistens habe ich im Dezember auch noch gute Dorschfänge. Dann fahre ich (nach Ende der Schonzeit) auch gerne von Tmünde aus nach Osten.
Die größten Forellen hatte ich auch in den genannten Monaten. Der März bleibt mein Problemmonat - da muss ich dran arbeiten ;-)
Letzten Sonntag hat das Echo noch 17 Grad angezeigt - vielleicht ne besonders warme Stelle, aber wir bräuchten mal einen schönen starken Nordost. Allerdings hatten wir die letzten zwei Jahre auch im Okt/Nov extrem lange Südwestphasen...


----------



## Fxndlxng (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich fahre zu der Zeit meistens noch raus aus der Bucht oder rüber zum Steinriff. Erst wenn das Wasser richtig kalt ist, fahre ich von Neustadt aus Richtung Süden und dann die Bädertour. Ich bin morgen wieder oben, aber ich werde nur ne Runde gufieren und ne Probefahrt mit einem Kaufinteressenten machen. Zum schleppen ist es meiner Meinung nach noch deutlich zu warm, was Deine Messung ja auch bestätigt.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich probiers trotzdem am Sonntag!
Marius, dir viel Glück mit deinem Kaufinteressenten...


----------



## sirpma (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bin gespannt, seid doch bitte so nett und gebt kurz Rückmeldung. 

Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## sirpma (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Viel Erfolg euch beiden 

Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fxndlxng (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Olli,

berichte danach mal wie es gelaufen ist. Bei Dorsch und Köhler geht bestimmt was. 

Grüße!


----------



## SyncroT3 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dann bis morgen.. Ich werde auch draußen sein und ein wenig probieren was geht.. Toitoitoi an alle Glücksritter


----------



## SyncroT3 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sag mal Findling, mit welchem Bit bist du denn unterwegs?.. Mein kleines ist ja gut zu erkennen


----------



## SyncroT3 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Boot natürlich


----------



## Fxndlxng (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri und bis morgen!

Mein Boot hat einen roten Streifen statt gelb. ;-)

Das ist meines, noch jedenfalls:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...aline-500-cabin/242059028-211-9473?ref=search


----------



## lakoehn (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin zusammen könnte heute in der Bucht 3 Mefos 5 Dorsche und ein Köhler erschleppen. So wie es aussah haben die meisten Boote ihr Fisch gehabt. Auf dem Echo wahr ehr weniger zu sehen. Nur vereinzelt Heringsschwärme.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SyncroT3 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin.. Auch wir hatten zwar keine Massenfänge, aber mit 7 Dorschen und 4 großen Wittlingen war es kein schlechter Tag. Wassertemperatur lag bei 15.5 Grad, viele Schwärme mit Wittling, teilweise Hering. Dorsch musste gesucht werden, viel Fisch ist wegen Untermaß gleich zurück gegangen. Gut gegangen ist die Strecke zwischen Pelzerhaken und Grömitz, Steinriff war eher mau. Insgesamt Fisch nur relativ tief erreicht, alles zwischen 16 und 21 m. War ein toller Tag ohne Wind und mit wirklich vielen gleichgesinnten auf dem Wasser. Das war für mich auch die Saison 2014,  die Lilo kommt nun ob die Halle.  Bis zum nächsten Jahr.. Micha


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



lakoehn schrieb:


> Moin Moin zusammen könnte heute in der Bucht 3 Mefos 5 Dorsche und ein Köhler erschleppen. So wie es aussah haben die meisten Boote ihr Fisch gehabt. Auf dem Echo wahr ehr weniger zu sehen. Nur vereinzelt Heringsschwärme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin,

Hast du ggf. mal ein Foto von deinen Fängen? Nur interessehalber.

VG TIM


----------



## Fxndlxng (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Auch brauchbare Forellen oder nur Kindergarten? 
Ich war am Steinriff und hatte bis Mittag 6 brauchbare Dorsche (50+) ansonsten nicht viel los da. 

@ Syncro
wie jetzt Schluss? Fängt doch erst an.

Am Strinriff habe ich gute 14 grad gemessen


----------



## lakoehn (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/11/1a8eca7aca20f0f040e9cb39bbb368f6.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/11/69262814a7fcbf79e4871be2bbd21dee.jpg

Das sind die die ich mitgenommen habe 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



lakoehn schrieb:


> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/11/1a8eca7aca20f0f040e9cb39bbb368f6.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/11/69262814a7fcbf79e4871be2bbd21dee.jpg
> 
> Das sind die die ich mitgenommen habe
> 
> ...



Danke und Petri!

VG TIM


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hab mir nochmal schnell ein "Winterboot" gekauft, und bin ab Mittwoch wieder am Start...

VG TIM


----------



## freibadwirt (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Tolle Fische
verdammt ich muß unbedingt mal wieder an die Ostsee .
Andreas


----------



## Schneiderfisch (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Syncro: Hast aber nicht geschleppt, oder ?
@Lakoehn: in welchen Tiefen hast du geschleppt?


----------



## SyncroT3 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nein, nur Pilker und Gummi


----------



## Schneiderfisch (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

danke!


----------



## Fxndlxng (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@olli,

Fahr Richtung Norden, am Steinriff waren noch viele Quallen im Wasser. Und berichte mal bitte.

Ich warte noch mit ernsthaftem schleppen, hab heute aber schon einige Troller gesehen, dürften aber in meiner Ecke einiges zu pulen gehabt haben..

Petri Euch allen!!


----------



## sirpma (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Und wie sieht es heute in der Bucht aus mit den Fängen? 

Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



sirpma schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es heute in der Bucht aus mit den Fängen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk



#Ohne Ende Kinderstube, sehr viel Zurück. Höhe Ansteuerungstonne und Teile PHaken viel Kraut, unschönes Trollen. Wetter ab Mittag Bombe, kein Wind, keine Welle, Sonne, 20 Grad!

Mittwoch nochmal antesten...:vik::vik::vik:

VG TIM


----------



## Schneiderfisch (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

FAst Nullnummer!
Bin Bliesdorf rein und links hoch bis Dahmeshuk.
1 Dorsch. Möderwellen, hin mit den Wellen zurück Bullenreiten.
Haben dann iwann Mittags abgebrochen.
Der eine Dorsch ging auf den Schlepplöffel Greenfrog von Rhino am 45gr Paravan hinterm Sideplaner.
Die Rückfahrt gestaltete sich als seeeehr lange wegen der Wellen...Da waren locker 1m Wellen dabei! |uhoh:
Also ein denkbar schlechter Start. Wassertemperatur: 14.6°C.
Habe so 4-5 Feuerquallen gesehen....
Immer so zwischen 8-14m rumgecruist.


----------



## sirpma (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri zu den Fängen. Ich war auch für 3 Stunden draußen heute Nachmittag. 5 gute Dorsche durften mit und genauso viele gingen wieder zurück . Alles auf Pilker bzw. Beifänger nördlich des Steinriffs oberhalb der Sperrzone zwischen 17 und 20 Meter. Hatte schon wesentlich schlechtere Tage. Nur der frühe Sonnenuntergang hatte mich doch überrascht. Wollte eigentlich zurück nach Neustadt schleppen, aber das ließ die Zeit nicht mehr zu. 

Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## MAXIMA (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

#h als bisher stiller Mitleser kann ich jetzt hier mal berichten :m :

Ich war vom 3.10 bis gestern zum Angeln in der Neustädter Bucht. Nach Oktober 2013 war es unser zweiter Besuch. Ausgangspunkt war die Marina Ancora. Mit an Bord mein Teampartner und Junior Maxi.
Ursprüngliche Planung war trollen auf Mefo und Leo :g.
Das haben wir auch 3 Tage mehr schlecht wie recht durchgezogen.....die Bucht dürfte weitgehend grasfrei sein   da wir keine Vegetarier sind, haben wir jeden Tag noch ein Paar Fische gufiert, somit war zumindest unsere Pfanne gefüllt.....
beim Trollen stieg zwar der ein oder andere Leo am Rigger ein, Mefo war Fehlanzeige....
am Mittwoch haben wir uns entschlossen das Trollen einzustellen und die Leos gezielt mit Gufi zu fangen. Die Angelei bei Bft 3-4 war noch erträglich und als wir die Dorsche gefunden hatten, konnten wir in knapp 3 Std Angelzeit über 15 Dorsche landen.
Der Donnerstag fiel wegen Wind aus, dafür wagten wir uns am Freitag trotz einer strammen 4 in die Bucht und an die 20 Fische waren die Ausbeute....bei 3,5 Std Angelzeit #t
Der Samstag versprach dann Ententeich und Stephan erhöhte durch sein mitfahren die Besatzung der Maxima auf drei |wavey:
Um 10 gings raus, die schwache Drift erschwerte das Suchen der Fische und nachdem wir die Standplätze gefunden hatten, fanden bis Nachmittags über 30 Fische den Weg ins Boot. :vik:
Die Woche war bis auf das Trollen recht erfolgreich, kleine Fische hatten wir kaum am Band, der Durchschnitt lag eher um 50, einige gute Ü-60er waren dabei.
Wir angelten Ausschließlich mit kleinen Gummifischen und ziemlich nah am Grund. Pilker haben wir nicht eingesetzt.
Im Resümee kann ich die schlechten Fangergebnisse nicht unterschreiben, die Fische wollen gefunden werden und wir fingen ausschließlich über 15 meter, eher bei 20 meter.

Da mein Boot noch "oben" (beim Kollegen) ist, kann es sein, dass für einen Kurztripp der Weg nach Neustadt spontan angetreten wird.....vieleicht sogar zum trollen....|rolleyes.....ansonsten werden wir im nächsten Jahr bestimmt wieder kommen |wavey:

grüße und man sieht sich auf dem Wasser#h , 
Markus


----------



## MAXIMA (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ergänzung.....Fanggebiet war Ancora gerade aus Richtung 20 meter Linie.....um uns herum waren gestern kaum Boote.....

Gruß Maxima


----------



## Fxndlxng (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri, 
schön zu hören, dass es auch besser laufen kann. Hört sich fast so an als wenn ich am Fisch vorbei und viel zu weit gefahren wäre. Macht aber nix, meine Saison fängt erst an und es kann nur besser werden.

Ich hatte am Samstag 5 Dorsche am Riff in ca. 2,5 Std. Also noch immer ausbaufähig... wo bleiben die Herbststürme? 

Grüße!


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Zusammen,

heute am Wrack in mehrfacher Ausführung gefangen; 

Bisherige Vorschläge:

-junger Köhler
-junge Markrele

Was meint ihr?

VG TIM


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Also ein Köhler hat eine gerade Seitenlinie, fällt also aus. Makrele schon mal gar nicht. Ich tippe auf einen Wittling.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Blaupause (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Ørred_TeamBaltic schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> heute am Wrack in mehrfacher Ausführung gefangen;
> 
> ...


 

Das ist eine kleine Bastard-Makrele (oder auch Stöckermakrele).

Viel Spaß beim Boot holen und einweihen! Gehst du heute schon raus mit der Schwesterforelle? Ich geh jetzt erst mal pennen, Nachtschicht....


----------



## Fxndlxng (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Eindeutig Stöcker. Hatte ich auch noch nicht in der Ostsee. Petri!


----------



## diesel21 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war am Sa. in der Kieler Bucht unterwegs hatte ca. 40 Stück von der Größe habe mich auch erstmals gefragt was das ist haben böse Stacheln die Kameraden außerdem gab es ca. 150 Heringe in 1h. keine Ahnung wo die herkommen.#6
Gruß, Peter


----------



## Schneiderfisch (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hast du denn bewusst mit einem Heringspaternoster gefischt?


----------



## diesel21 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ Schneidefisch,
eigentlich habe ich erst aktiv mit Gummi auf Dorsch gefischt und eine tote Rute mit Heringspaternoster ca.3 m über Grund. Die Dorsche haben entweder nur den Pilger an der toten Rute genommen oder den Heringspaternoster|kopfkrat. Daraufhin wurde bewusst mit Heringspaternoster gefischt. Den größten Dorsch ü80 #6Habe ich auf Gummi auf der toten Rute gefangen insgesamt durften 10 Dorsche und die ca. 150 Heringe mit.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

so wirds gemacht !#6
Petri!:m


----------



## bensihari (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen,

hat jemand Infos, wies mit den Platten vor Grömitz aussieht?

Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## sirpma (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*






Meint ihr, dass das die gleichen sind, also auch Stöckermakrelen? 

Letzte Woche Montag gefangen. Ich war mit einem Neustädter Altangler unterwegs und der meinte, dass er diesen Fisch noch nie in der Bucht gefangen hätte. Er sagte zudem, dass dies keine Stöckermakrelen oder Holzmakrelen sind. Was meint ihr?


----------



## blue pearl (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hab mal bei wikipedia geguckt, es sind Bastardmakrelen oder Stöker. Soll ja sehr ungewöhnlich sein das die sich hier in der Ostsee aufhalten. Ich bin am Freitag draussen, mal sehn vielleicht hab ich glück und fang ein paar zum Räuchern.


----------



## sirpma (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hmm okay dann muss er sich wohl geirrt haben. Sehen sich schon ziemlich ähnlich auf beiden Fotos. Also unsere waren zum Räuchern definitiv zu klein. Kaum 15 cm kurz. 

Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## ragbar (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ich fang die im Atlantik regelmäßig, sind Stöcker.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moin,
diese kleinen sind ständig in der ostsee...nix ungewöhnliches!
aber halt immer nur kleine.

ich bin kein fan von den jungs...schmecken ja ganz gut, aber sie haben gräten, stacheln und schuppen|rolleyes


----------



## Blaupause (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Samstag ware Angeltag! Trotz dem Wind waren Tim und ich nicht allein in der Bucht unterwegs, die Leihboote waren voll ausgebucht, würde ich schätzen...

Gefangen haben wir nur auf Watti am Buttvorfach auf ca. 20 Meter Tiefe vor Pelze. 

Mein Pilothouse ist dann am Sonntag auch zum Landgang überredet worden. Ab November beginnt der komplett-Refit.

Samstag Abend hat dann noch Margaux seinen Kutter in der Ancora festgemacht. Viel Spaß und Fisch in der kommenden Saison!


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nachtrag von letztem Freitag:

Vor Neustadt, sowol Richtung Tonnen, als auch vorm Klinikum und Pelzerhaken waren so gut wie keine Dorsche zu überreden, an unsere Gummies zu gehen. Erst zwischen Rettin und Grömitz auf 6,5 bis 8,5 m stellte sich der Erfolg ein. Dabei waren großflächig viele Fischechos zu sehen und bei relativ starker Drift fingen wir zu zweit 20 Dorsche zwischen 45 und 60 cm. Drei davon erschleppt, der Rest auf GuFi, ruhige Führung und  die Farben orange und rot waren wie so oft die Schlüssel zum Erfolg. Die Fische stehen also trotz 14 Grad schon recht flach. Auffällig war die relativ kurze Beissphase zwischen 12 und 15 Uhr, davor und danach war nicht viel zu machen.

Petri, Carsten


----------



## Margaux (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Blaupause schrieb:


> Samstag Abend hat dann noch Margaux seinen Kutter in der Ancora festgemacht. Viel Spaß und Fisch in der kommenden Saison!


 
Hallo Simon #h, danke.

Japp stimmt, nach meinem Süßwasserabstecher bin ich pünktlich zum Winterhalbjahr zurück in der Bucht. Jetzt geht wieder das Spielchen "Wind am Wochenende" los... Samstag würde ich gerne raus, wobei das Wasser für Ende Oktober noch echt warm ist.

Ich freue mich auf die kalte Saison (ohne die weiße Pest  und werde bestimmt den einen oder anderen von Euch auf und neben dem Wasser treffen.


----------



## bensihari (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Blaupause schrieb:


> Gefangen haben wir nur auf Watti am Buttvorfach auf ca. 20 Meter Tiefe vor Pelze




Moin!
Gabs denn noch mehr Platte als die drei im Eimer? Ich würd ja auch so gerne mal wieder auf Butt los, aber bisher hab ich nur von seeeeeehr bescheidenen Fängen aus der Bucht gehört...#c

VG Jens


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



bensihari schrieb:


> Moin!
> Gabs denn noch mehr Platte als die drei im Eimer? Ich würd ja auch so gerne mal wieder auf Butt los, aber bisher hab ich nur von seeeeeehr bescheidenen Fängen aus der Bucht gehört...#c
> 
> VG Jens



Moin,

es waren "nur" zwei Platten, die kleinere, die du in der Wanne bereits ohne Kopf sehen kannst, biß etwa am nördlichen Stein-Riff-Verbots-Koordinaten Punkt, und die "größere" Platte dann vor PHaken. Ein fetter Hering, und ansonsten befinden sich nebenbei gesagt noch unmengen Wittlinge in der Bucht. Wenn ich aber ab und zu sehe, wie viel Kleinfisch innerhalb meiner Box steht, wundere ich mich nicht, dass die Dorsche nicht beißen. Zu viel Futterangebot, die sind alle satt...

Hey Volker, auch von mir alles Gute für die Saison. Schöne MeFos und so...

VG TIM


----------



## Blaupause (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



bensihari schrieb:


> Moin!
> Gabs denn noch mehr Platte als die drei im Eimer? Ich würd ja auch so gerne mal wieder auf Butt los, aber bisher hab ich nur von seeeeeehr bescheidenen Fängen aus der Bucht gehört...#c
> 
> VG Jens




Wo siehst du denn die dritte? Oder zählst du die Große als 2? Hehe

Nee, mehr haben wir dann nicht mehr rausgeholt. Ehrlich gesagt sind wir auch etwas planlos rumgedriftet und haben nicht gezielt auf Butt geangelt. Wir hatten keinen riesen Ergeiz den Eimer voll zu machen und es hat immer mal wieder was gezuppelt, also sind wir einfach rumgedümpelt und haben ab und zu mal einen Fisch hochgeholt. 

@ Volker: Ich bin auch Segler.... Mit weißer Pest meinst du sicherlich die Quallen??


----------



## Margaux (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Blaupause schrieb:


> @ Volker: Ich bin auch Segler.... Mit weißer Pest meinst du sicherlich die Quallen??



@Simon, na klaaaar, was sonst |uhoh:|wavey:


----------



## Margaux (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Ørred_TeamBaltic schrieb:


> Hey Volker, auch von mir alles Gute für die Saison. Schöne MeFos und so...



Hej Tim, wir werden ja sicherlich nicht wenige Fahrten zusammen machen... und die werden dann hoffentlich erfolgreich, nachdem unsere letzten beiden Touren ja leider aus unterschiedlichen Gründen ausgefallen sind...   

Samstag bin ich vor Ort, wenn der Wind es zuläßt.


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Margaux schrieb:


> Hej Tim, wir werden ja sicherlich nicht wenige Fahrten zusammen machen... und die werden dann hoffentlich erfolgreich, nachdem unsere letzten beiden Touren ja leider aus unterschiedlichen Gründen ausgefallen sind...
> 
> Samstag bin ich vor Ort, wenn der Wind es zuläßt.



Hey,

Werde auch oben sein. Muss neue planerboards ausprobieren...

Bis Samstag,

VG TIM


----------



## bensihari (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Blaupause schrieb:


> Wo siehst du denn die dritte? Oder zählst du die Große als 2? Hehe



Ups, hatte oben rechts noch eine zugedichtet! ;-)
Na gut, dann muss ich wohl mal selber nen Versuch wagen! :q


----------



## Margaux (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Ørred_TeamBaltic schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Werde auch oben sein. Muss neue planerboards ausprobieren...
> 
> ...


 
Zum Schleppen ist es mir noch zu warm. Ich möchte endlich mein Boot wieder mal bewegen und werde ein paar Stündchen versuchen, den ein oder anderen Dorsch zu ergattern... 

Bis Samstag #6


----------



## ChrisHH (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



bensihari schrieb:


> Moin!
> Gabs denn noch mehr Platte als die drei im Eimer? Ich würd ja auch so gerne mal wieder auf Butt los, aber bisher hab ich nur von seeeeeehr bescheidenen Fängen aus der Bucht gehört...#c
> 
> VG Jens



War vor 9 Tagen mit nem Freund und unseren beiden Lütten ( vier und fünf) auf nem Segelboot vor Travemünde. Für die Jungs hatte ich Angeln mit Watti fertig gemacht und am nördlichen Ende des Steinriffs, wo's so ganz langsam von 10m abfällt, hatten wir den richtigen Untergrund gefunden und konnten recht zügig 4 Flundis einsacken. Hätten wir mehr Zeit gehabt, wären das bestimmt ein paar mehr geworden. Also trau dich ;-)


----------



## Schneiderfisch (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hat sich der gestrige Sturm in irgendeinerweise auf unser Fanggebiet ausgewirkt?
War da ordentlicher Seegang sodaß man von einer Wassermischung sprechen könnte ?


----------



## Marco74 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wird sich nicht getan haben Olli. Erst Wind aus Westrichtungen und die nächsten Tage soll es wieder fucking Südwind geben. Ist zwar angenehm zu angeln, aber frisches, salziges Wasser kommt nicht nach.


----------



## Thorbi (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sollte die Windvorhersage so bleiben, werde ich wohl am Sonntag von Travemünde aus ne Runde Richtung Neustadt schleppen. Ich werde dann hinterher berichten.
Weiß jemand, ob man da momentan ganz normal slippen kann?

Gruß Thorben


----------



## Margaux (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ist jemand am Samstag auf dem Wasser? Speziell am Nachmittag könnte es nach derzeitiger Windvorhersage ggf. klappen.


----------



## Blaupause (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Margaux schrieb:


> Ist jemand am Samstag auf dem Wasser? Speziell am Nachmittag könnte es nach derzeitiger Windvorhersage ggf. klappen.



Neee, ich muss die nächsten zwei WE leider arbeiten. Aber Tim ist doch bestimmt dabei? Und wenn ihr was fangt, postet bitte die Fangfotos, damit ich im Büro wat zu kucken habe :m


----------



## Margaux (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mit Tim hatte ich auch gerechnet, aber der hat sich kurzfristig für die Hanseboot umentschieden... 

Lange angeln werde ich wohl nicht, sondern ein paar Sachen am Boot basteln und dann eher eine kurze "Installationsrunde" drehen


----------



## SyncroT3 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Volker, viel Erfolgt in der kommenden 'Saison'... Wenn du mal wieder spontan Begleitung gebrauchen kannst melde dich einfach, gerne wieder mal dabei. Grüße...


----------



## Margaux (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Michael,

mein guter Vorsatz für das beginnende Winterhalbjahr ist mehr rauszukommen als letzte Saison. Du bist immer herzlich eingeladen mitzukommen #h

Es macht augenblicklich noch Sinn, auf kältere Wassertemperaturen zu warten, insbesondere, wenn man auf MeFo aus ist.


----------



## Axtwerfer (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

kann mir jemand etwas zu den Kosten eines Winterplatzes ( Wasserlieger ) sagen ? Neustadt Marina. Frei sein müsste ja was oder ?


----------



## Margaux (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Frei ist genügend. Wie lang ist Dein Boot?


----------



## Blaupause (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> kann mir jemand etwas zu den Kosten eines Winterplatzes ( Wasserlieger ) sagen ? Neustadt Marina. Frei sein müsste ja was oder ?



Also bei meinem Kutter (5,70 x 2,50m) dürfte ich 300 Euro für den Winterliegeplatz (01. November - 31. März) in der Ancora zahlen.


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

150€ für Boot 5mx1,70m + Abstellen Trailer...

VG TIM


----------



## Axtwerfer (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke für die Info ....:m


----------



## Fxndlxng (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Viel Petri allen die raus fahren! Berichtet mal bitte von der Wassertemperatur. Erfahrungsgemäß könnte es jetzt auch vermehrt neblig werden, also seid vorsichtig und riskiert nicht zu viel. Ich schau mir morgen in Flensburg eine Beneteau Antares an und nächstes WE geht es auf die Hanseboot. Mal schauen was draus wird, bis zur Hauptsaison hätte ich gerne einen neuen Untersatz.

Grüße!


----------



## Margaux (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Danke für die Info ....:m



Wie groß ist denn nun Dein Boot? 
Ich bezahle für mein 5m Boot 260€ + 50€ Trailer und habe keinen Sommerplatz mehr, den der günstige Winterpreis bei Tim bewirken wird.


----------



## Blaupause (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Margaux schrieb:


> Wie groß ist denn nun Dein Boot?
> Ich bezahle für mein 5m Boot 260€ + 50€ Trailer und habe keinen Sommerplatz mehr, den der günstige Winterpreis bei Tim bewirken wird.


 
Tim bekommt alles Flottenkapitän Mengenrabatt! 

Bist du heute doch nicht rausgefahren, Volker?


----------



## Axtwerfer (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Quicksilver 460


----------



## Margaux (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Blaupause schrieb:


> Tim bekommt alles Flottenkapitän Mengenrabatt!
> 
> Bist du heute doch nicht rausgefahren, Volker?



Zu 1.) Richtig

Zu 2.) Ich war am Nachmittag draußen, Simon, und habe tief die Dorsche gefunden, bei 19-20m. Zuerst hatte ich viele Wittlinge und einige kleinere Dorsche 40-45cm, später wurden die Dorsche größer und gingen immerhin über 50cm. 
Ach ja, auf Pilker, bei DER Drift 150-200gr.


----------



## Fxndlxng (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wassertemperatur?


----------



## Margaux (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

13-14°C, meistens 13,5


----------



## Thorbi (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Waren gestern 9 Stunden von Travemünde aus Richtung Neustadt schleppen. War noch recht zäh insgesamt. Zwar ne Menge Dorsche und n paar Seelachse, aber auch viel Kleinkram dabei. Viel Seegras an einigen Stellen. Meisten Fischen an der 8 Meter Kante. Überall Futterfisch ohne Ende. Wasser hatte um die 14 Grad.

Gruß Thorben


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (2. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Guten Abend,

Ich möchte den Thread gern wieder etwas "erwärmen"|kopfkrat|kopfkrat...

@Findling: Nettes Boot, das soll weg? Hab dir vorhin hinter der Ancora-Einfahrt zugewunken, als du etwa gegen 15:30 Uhr in Richtung Nordhafen abbogst. Bist du es nun los?

Heute gemessene Wassertemperatur: 12,2 Grad C.

Die Bucht war trotz Windfinder Vorhersage 4 in Böen 6 Bft sehr ruhig. Würde schätzen 2-3 in Neustadt, und in PHaken...

Außerdem steht die Bucht voll mit Hering. Aus einem Mietboot stiegen drei Angelkollegen aus, die zwei große schwarze Müllsäcke zu je 1/3 voll gefüllt auf den Steg "matschten"... . Schätze insgesamt 60 KG. Ich habe etwa 40 gute Heringe mitgenommen, und etwa zehn Wittlinge. Die Wittlinge sind sehr Fett und stehen Super im Futter.

Auf DTDs war nichts zu machen, ebenso nicht auf jegliche Art von Löffeln. Einen Dorsch konnte ich auf einen kleinen Kunst-calmar hochpumpen, der sich allerdings an der Oberfläche wieder verabschiedet hatte. Er hatte sicher 60cm. 

Wer auf Dorsch und MeFo los will, ist meiner Ansicht nach noch zu früh dran. 

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen einen Guten Wochenstart.

Nächste Woche sind wir wieder oben.

VG TIM


----------



## sirpma (3. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Tim. Vielen Dank für die Infos. Ich werde nächste Woche wohl mal wieder los, vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit. Gruß Sirko 

Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fxndlxng (3. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Tim, 

ich hatte mir schon gedacht, dass Du das warst. Ein wirklich schönes und geräumiges Boot hast Du da!
Ja mein Boot ist jetzt verkauft. Ich muss zugeben, dass mich einiger Wehmut auf meiner letzten Fahrt begleitet hat, konnte man mir wahrscheinlich auch ansehen… Ich habe sehr viel Spaß damit gehabt, viele schöne Fische gefangen und sogar meiner Frau den Heiratsantrag darauf gemacht… Gestern hat es seinen neuen Liegeplatz bezogen, zum Glück ist es bei Euch in guter Gesellschaft! Es bleibt der Bucht also erhalten und vielleicht darf ich sogar noch das ein oder andere Mal mitfahren. 

Ansonsten ist es ein unschönes Gefühl, so als bootlose Landratte!


----------



## Marco74 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gestern war meine Jungfernfahrt der neuen Trolling Saison. Sehr zäh, aber am späten Nachmittag gab es immerhin 8 Küchendorsche. Alle Bisse mit Scheibchen davor (Slide Diver oder Mini Diver Disk). Damit konnte ich dann gut leben. Keine Forellen oder Köhler, dafür zwei Mini-Hornis von 35 cm. Hatte ich noch nie beim schleppen...


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (3. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Moin Tim,
> 
> ich hatte mir schon gedacht, dass Du das warst. Ein wirklich schönes und geräumiges Boot hast Du da!
> Ja mein Boot ist jetzt verkauft. Ich muss zugeben, dass mich einiger Wehmut auf meiner letzten Fahrt begleitet hat, konnte man mir wahrscheinlich auch ansehen… Ich habe sehr viel Spaß damit gehabt, viele schöne Fische gefangen und sogar meiner Frau den Heiratsantrag darauf gemacht… Gestern hat es seinen neuen Liegeplatz bezogen, zum Glück ist es bei Euch in guter Gesellschaft! Es bleibt der Bucht also erhalten und vielleicht darf ich sogar noch das ein oder andere Mal mitfahren.
> ...



Ja, Bootlos geht gar nicht, dass musste ich ja auch mit Erschrecken feststellen, als ich den Krantermin fürs "Wohnzimmer" gemacht habe. Desrum fahre ich nun über den Winter eine "TRISS 48", ein Ableger von Ryds... . Womit bist du nun ab wann wieder unterwegs? Wenn du "Sehnsucht" nach der Bucht hast, sag einfach bescheid...

VG TIM


----------



## HD4ever (3. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

bei der "Hitze" warte ich mit dem antrollen noch 2-3 Wochen .. aber dann gehts wieder los vom Winter-Liegeplatz #6


----------



## Margaux (3. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> .. aber dann gehts wieder los vom Winter-Liegeplatz #6


 
Wo liegt Dein Boot, Jörg?


----------



## Fxndlxng (3. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Die Entscheidung fällt erst in den nächsten Tagen. Ich habe mir sehr viel angesehen und auch wieder verworfen in den letzten Wochen und ich war am Samstag auf der Hanseboot. Dort habe ich die Bella 700 Pilot besichtigt, die mir von der Verarbeitung sehr, sehr gut gefallen hat. Leider hat sie keine Schlafplätze. Nächstes Jahr soll zwar eine Bella 700 Express, im gleichen Stil nur eben mit Schlafkabine auf den Markt kommen, aber so lange will ich nicht mehr warten, zumal die Auslieferung dann sicher nicht vor Ende nächsten Jahres wäre. Jetzt muss ich die Eindrücke noch ein paar Tage sacken lassen und dann Nägel mit Köppen machen. Zur Wahl stehen die  Merry Fisher 755, die Merry Fisher 695 und die Parker 660 Weekend. Eine von den 3en wird es werden. 

Grüße!


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (3. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung fällt erst in den nächsten Tagen. Ich habe mir sehr viel angesehen und auch wieder verworfen in den letzten Wochen und ich war am Samstag auf der Hanseboot. Dort habe ich die Bella 700 Pilot besichtigt, die mir von der Verarbeitung sehr, sehr gut gefallen hat. Leider hat sie keine Schlafplätze. Nächstes Jahr soll zwar eine Bella 700 Express, im gleichen Stil nur eben mit Schlafkabine auf den Markt kommen, aber so lange will ich nicht mehr warten, zumal die Auslieferung dann sicher nicht vor Ende nächsten Jahres wäre. Jetzt muss ich die Eindrücke noch ein paar Tage sacken lassen und dann Nägel mit Köppen machen. Zur Wahl stehen die  Merry Fisher 755, die Merry Fisher 695 und die Parker 660 Weekend. Eine von den 3en wird es werden.
> 
> Grüße!



Also ich an deiner Stelle würde wohl ne Merry nehmen. Die Boote sind auch sehr gut verarbeitet. Die 695 würde ich nicht nehmen, die sieht aus wie eine Kopie der Quicksilver PH605. Aber die 755 ist doch schon ganz nett...:vik::vik::vik:
Wie liegen die denn Preislich alle so, und mit welcher Motorisierung?

VG TIM


----------



## Fxndlxng (3. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich meine die normale 695 im klassischen Design, nicht die 695 Marlin. Bei der Marlin fällt mir die Kajüte zu klein aus. Die normale kommt gerade erst auf den Markt und sieht genau so aus wie die 755 nur eben einen halben Meter kürzer. Der Vorteil liegt darin, dass die mit einer Breite von 254cm noch problemlos trailerbar ist, während ich für die 755 mit ihren 278cm eine Sondergenehmigung brauche. In Deutschland ist das ja noch unkompliziert aber ich will mit dem Boot auch öfter auf dem Mittelmeer fischen. Italien, Spanien, Frankreich und Kroatien und da ist es leider nicht mehr so einfach wie hierzulande. Man bekommt die Sondergenehmigung zwar auch, aber in Kroatien braucht man dann z.B. für jedes Kanton eine eigene. Geht alles, kostet aber Zeit, Nerven und Gebühren. Bei der Parker gefällt mir das Unterwasserschiff am besten und sie ist Kategorie B zertifiziert. Das sucht man in dieser Klasse ansonsten vergeblich.
Die 755 bietet natürlich wahnsinnig viel Platz und einen halber Meter mehr Länge merkt man auch beim Fahren schon sehr deutlich. Vor allem auf dem Mittelmeer.
Schwierig, schwierig.. deshalb tue ich mich auch so schwer mit der Entscheidung. Die Parker bekäme einen 150 PS AB spendiert. Die 695 wäre mit 175 PS motorisiert und die 755 mit 200 PS. Jeweils mit Vollausstattung, also Toilette Kühlschrank, Kocher, Heizung, Autopilot, Plotter usw.

Als Motor kommen für mich nur japanische Hersteller in Frage. Von den Amis halte ich gar nichts. Am liebsten Yamaha. Suzuki und Honda wären auch ok. Aber Yamaha hat einfach das beste Händlernetz. Zu den Preisen möchte ich hier lieber nix schreiben. Günstig sind diese Boote alle nicht. Das erzähl ich Dir dann gerne mal am Steg oder wenn es Dich interessiert auch per PN. Die 755 ist natürlich die teuerste. Es gibt davon aber auch junge gebrauchte. Bis zu 2 Jahre alt wäre für mich noch ok und dann nimmt sie sich preislich mit den anderen als Neuboote auch nix mehr. 

Grüße!


----------



## astratrinker (4. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

hab mir die 755 auch angeschaut, 35.000 ohne alles.

Hab bisher keine guten gebrauchte gefunden.


----------



## Fxndlxng (4. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dann schau mal auf französischen Seiten. Da gibt es viele Angebote junger gebrauchter. 

Hat irgendjemand hier Erfahrungen mit dem Slippen solcher Geschosse? Geht das noch einigermaßen oder nehmt Ihr dann immer den Kran?


----------



## schleppangler (4. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich kann dir die Parker empfehlen, die habe ich zwar selber nicht ,durfte die aber live in Kroatien und Bornholm erleben.
In Kroatien eine Pilothouse und auf Bornholm die Weekend, beides tolle Boote, die gut durch die Welle gehen und aussedem gut verarbeitet sind .


Mfg Kay


----------



## astratrinker (5. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



schleppangler schrieb:


> Ich kann dir die Parker empfehlen, die habe ich zwar selber nicht ,durfte die aber live in Kroatien und Bornholm erleben.
> In Kroatien eine Pilothouse und auf Bornholm die Weekend, beides tolle Boote, die gut durch die Welle gehen und aussedem gut verarbeitet sind .
> 
> 
> Mfg Kay



Die kannte ich noch garnicht. Preislich ja ähnlich unterwegs.


----------



## Margaux (6. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ist jemand am Wochenende draußen? Zumindest für den Samstag mit vorausgesagten 4-5 bft. sieht es ja nicht so gut aus.


----------



## Marco74 (6. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Eigentlich wollte ich Samstag los. Könnte aber auch Sonntag werden...


----------



## sirpma (6. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Seid doch bitte so nett und gebt anschließend eine kurze Rückmeldung. Ich möchte nächsten Mittwoch raus und ein wenig mit Gummifisch und Pilker die Dorsche ärgern. Den letzten Meldungen zu Folge, soll es ja momentan schlecht aussehen mit Dorsch . Gruß Sirpma

Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Margaux (7. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gemäß BSH am Samstag S 4-5...


----------



## Fxndlxng (7. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War für letzten Sonntag auch schon angesagt. Real waren es aber höchstens 3-4. Im Moment scheinen die ganz gerne ein wenig aufzurunden.


----------



## Margaux (7. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja, das stimmt, an zwei anderen Wochenenden davor war das auch so. Ich werde es wohl Sonntag morgen bis Mittags mal auf Dorsche versuchen...


----------



## SyncroT3 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hi Volker, dann wünsche ich viel Erfolg, würde gerne mit, aber leider keine Zeit. Mein letzter Dorschzug war mittelprächtig,schwer zu finden die Fische... Die Methode einen Gummifisch 3m über Grund einfach mitzuziehen ist bestimmt nicht für schlechteste, hab einige gute Bisse. Nochmal Viel Erfolg und grüße aus dem Flachland Hannover... Michael


----------



## Margaux (7. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hi Michael,

vielen Dank. Melde Dich einfach, wenn Du Zeit hast. Habe zwar wie immer viel um die Ohren, aber wenigstens einen Wochenendtag pro Woche wollte ich schon raus.


----------



## RoGli (7. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



sirpma schrieb:


> ...und ein wenig mit Gummifisch und Pilker die Dorsche ärgern...




Im Moment ist es eher umgekehrt: Die Dorsche werden Dich ärgern ;-). Pilker werden ignoriert und die Schwänze Deiner Gummis werden einfach abgebissen. Letzten Samstag gab es jagende Wittlinge auf 5-8 Metern bei ~20m Wassertiefe ...

Alles anders im Moment ...


----------



## SyncroT3 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich bestätige die echt wilden Wittlinge, die sich aggro und anscheinend hungrig... Aber Dorsche waren meist dazwischen, halt schwer gezielt zu angeln..


----------



## sirpma (7. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das klingt ja nicht so gut. Hmm... Na vielleicht sieht es dieses Wochenende ja schon anders aus  danke euch schon mal für die Infos und viel Erfolg für dieses Wochenende. 

Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## RoGli (7. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Heute war ne 3Bft in Neustadt angesagt, war zwar mild aber ging eher Richtung 4Bft. Leider übertreiben die nicht immer ...


----------



## sirpma (9. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Guten Abend. Und, wie lief es in Sachen Dorsch dieses Wochenende? Gruß Sirko 

Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## RoGli (9. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war zwischen 14-17 Uhr draußen. Sehr windig und wellig. Ab Neustadt erst geschleppt Richtung Untiefe bei der Ansteuerungstonne. Ne kleine MeFo sonst erstmal nix. 
Weder auf Gummi,Pilker noch Springerfliege ging was. Etwas gezubbel,  wahrscheinlich Hering. 
Später noch bei der Untiefe geschleppt mit DTD und ich kam ins Schwitzen;-) Viele Kleine Dorsche (12-15 Stück in ca. 1-1,5Std. ) zwischen 45-50cm. Sehr agressives Beißen. Netter Zeitvertreib aber nicht die richtige Größen dabei. 

Aber es wird besser


----------



## sirpma (10. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke dir für die Info. 

Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Margaux (12. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Auch dieses Wochenende scheint der Wind präzise wie ein Uhrwerk pünktlich zum Samstag aufzufrischen mit Böen 5-6, um dann Montag wieder auf eine leichte Brise zurückzugehen #d ...


----------



## RoGli (12. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Donnerstag wird Angeltag 


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Margaux (12. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Schön für Dich, ich muß leider immer montags bis freitags arbeiten und bin auf die Wochenende angewiesen.


----------



## SyncroT3 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Volker, wie war es am letzten Wochenende? Warst du erfolgreich?


----------



## Fxndlxng (12. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Seid froh, dass es endlich mal ein bischen windet. Das wurde höchste Zeit! Was nützt einem entspanntes Wetter wenn nix anständiges beisst. Außer Plattfisch und Hering läuft doch momentan praktsich nix. Da kann man sich die Ausfahrt bei Kaiserwetter auch sparen. Meinetwegen dürften es gerne auch noch 2 Windstärken mehr sein. Danach würde wenigstens mal wieder was gehen.


----------



## Zoidberg (12. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

http://www.ln-online.de/Lokales/Ostholstein/Ancora-Marina-in-Flammen-War-es-Brandstiftung

hoffentlich ist keiner von euch betroffen.


----------



## SyncroT3 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke für die Info, dass ist ja unfassbar.


----------



## Fxndlxng (12. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Oh man, wirklich unfassbar!! Meine "ex" liegt im Wasser, würde mir für den neuen Besitzer auch sehr leid tun. Allen anderen hier drücke ich fest die Daumen, dass sie nicht betroffen sind.


----------



## Margaux (12. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Seid froh, dass es endlich mal ein bischen windet. Das wurde höchste Zeit! Was nützt einem entspanntes Wetter wenn nix anständiges beisst. Außer Plattfisch und Hering läuft doch momentan praktsich nix. Da kann man sich die Ausfahrt bei Kaiserwetter auch sparen. Meinetwegen dürften es gerne auch noch 2 Windstärken mehr sein. Danach würde wenigstens mal wieder was gehen.


 
Also, ich habe vor drei Wochen als es Samstags noch ging, nicht schlecht Dorsche gefangen. Ich brauche auch kein Kaiserwetter, sondern gerne Windstärke 3 o.ä. und muß mir die Fangkisten auch nicht bis oben voll machen. Ich habe ein Boot in der Marina liegen, sitze fünf Tage die Woche im Büro und freue mich, wenn ich einfach mal rauskomme. Und es dürfte auch gerne mal ausnahmsweise Dienstag bis Donnerstag windig sein, statt (fast) immer nur an den Wochenenden...


----------



## Fxndlxng (12. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Volker,
zu dieser Zeit sollte aber deutlich mehr als nur "nicht schlecht" drin sein. Das Wasser ist zu warm und der Wind bringt die Durchmischung die wir in der Bucht so dringend bräuchten, damit auch mal wieder ein "sehr gut" in den Fangmeldungen auftaucht, nicht nur in Sachen Dorsch. Solange wir noch zweistellige Temperaturen haben braucht man auf Forelle garnicht anfangen, es sei denn man will sich den Räucherofen mit 40ern füllen. 
Deiner Aussage entnehme ich, dass man vor 3 Wochen gut rausfahren konnte. Vor 2 Wochen konnte man das auch, da wir ich auf dem Wasser. Letzte Woche ging es wohl auch, wenn auch etwas schaukelig und dieses geht es scheinbar nicht, so what? Alle vier Wochen ein WE mit Windausfall ist nicht ungewöhnlich, schon garnicht Anfang November.

Grüße!


----------



## Margaux (12. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> so what?


 
Hallo Marius,
Du bist doch auch immer einer, der für Sicherheit plädiert, z.B. in einem Post vor ein paar Seiten. Max. mit Ausnahme des vorletzten Sonntags, waren es für *mein* Empfinden an den letzten beiden Wochenenden für mich alleine auf einem offenen Boot zu viel Wind und Welle. Und zwar sowohl bezüglich der Sicherheit als auch bezüglich des noch "vernünftig angeln könnens". Für Kajütboote oder wenn man mit mehreren angelt, mag dies anders sein, aber die meisten haben eben kleinere Boote.

Daß es für vernünftige Forellen derzeit noch zu warm ist, ist klar. Aber nach meiner Sommeraison im Süßwasser freue ich mich jetzt halt auch über ein paar vernünftige Dorsche und ungefährliche Ausfahrten ohne "Gischtduschen" auf meinem offenen Kahn.


----------



## Fxndlxng (12. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Margaux schrieb:


> Hallo Marius,
> Du bist doch auch immer einer, der für Sicherheit plädiert, z.B. in einem Post vor ein paar Seiten. Max. mit Ausnahme des vorletzten Sonntags, waren es für *mein* Empfinden an den letzten beiden Wochenenden für mich alleine auf einem offenen Boot zu viel Wind und Welle. Und zwar sowohl bezüglich der Sicherheit als auch bezüglich des noch "vernünftig angeln könnens". Für Kajütboote oder wenn man mit mehreren angelt, mag dies anders sein, aber die meisten haben eben kleinere Boote.
> 
> Daß es für vernünftige Forellen derzeit noch zu warm ist, ist klar. Aber nach meiner Sommeraison im Süßwasser freue ich mich jetzt halt auch über ein paar vernünftige Dorsche und ungefährliche Ausfahrten ohne "Gischtduschen" auf meinem offenen Kahn.



Da hst Du absolut recht, im Zweifel immer zu Hause bleiben; kein Risiko! 
Aktuelles Negativ-Beispiel:
https://www.seenotretter.de/aktuell...see-seenotretter-finden-ueberfaellige-angler/

Vor 2 Wochen ging es aber wirklich problemlos. Da war ich sogar noch auf dem Steinriff, allerdings mit sehr magerem Erfolg. Letztes Wochenende wäre ich auch nicht mehr raus gefahren, zumindest der Vorhersage nach. Einige Boote waren aber draußen, von daher denke ich, kann es so schmlimm nicht gewesen sein. Ich kann Deinen Unmut sehr gut nachvollziehen. Ich hatte für dieses WE eine Mitfahrgelegenheit organisiert, von der ich jetzt wohl keinen Gebrauch machen kann.  

Dennoch: die Fangsituation wird sich dadurch nur verbessern. Soviel ist sicher! Also nimm es einfach als Trost und freu Dich auf das nächste, hoffentlich entspannt WE bei niedrigeren Temperaturen.


----------



## Margaux (12. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Dennoch: die Fangsituation wird sich dadurch nur verbessern. Soviel ist sicher! Also nimm es einfach als Trost und freu Dich auf das nächste, hoffentlich entspannt WE bei niedrigeren Temperaturen.


 
Darauf können wir uns einigen #6 

Was bei mir gerade zum Unmut beiträgt ist, daß ich nun zum zweiten Mal in Folge Besuch aus dem Ruhrgebiet absagen muß. Wir können uns dabei ja nur auf die Vorhersage verlassen und nicht auf die tatsächlichen Bedingungen spontan morgens vor Ort. Letztes Jahr sind die öfter auf Verdacht die insgesamt rund 1.000 km am Wochenende gefahren, um dann Samstag bei 4-6 bft doch nicht rausfahren zu können. Deshalb machen wir das nun so, daß nur bei einer Vorhersage von Böen bis max. 4 ein solcher Termin noch stattfindet. Und da sahen eben die letzten Wochenenden nicht gut aus... 

Ich freue mich natürlich auch am meisten auf kaltes, klares Wetter mit schönen Ü-50-Mefos.


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (13. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ Volker 
Einfach in der Woche fischen gehen und am Wochenende arbeiten . 
Gruß 

Stephan


----------



## Margaux (13. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Super Idee, Stephan, Du klärst das dann mit meinem Chef und meinen Kunden...


----------



## Marco74 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich freu mich wirklich über den Ostwind.
Letzten Samstag war ich draußen und es war zäh! 2 kleine Dorsche, 2 Küchendorsche, 2 Wittlinge und 2 kleine Forellen.
Und das bei 12,5 Grad, einfach noch zu warm.


----------



## RoGli (14. November 2014)

Wir waren heute zwischen Neustadt unterwegs. Ne entspannte Schlepptour mit schönen Dorschen. 

Auch ein knapp 80er ging ans Band. Ließ sich ranzugehen wie ein nasser Sack, keine Gegenwehr.  

Schon im Wasser sah der komisch aus. Im Boot war dann das ganze Ausmaß zu sehen: (siehe Bild)

Hattet Ihr auch schon mal sowas? War echt nicht schön anzuschauen ...

Habe bei Facebook im Meeresforum mal nachgefragt und glaube auch am ehesten, dass es in die Richtung C-Waffen geht. 

Wer mehr weiß, bin über Infos dankbar. 





https://m.facebook.com/groups/547787315253319?view=permalink&id=868695809829133




Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herr Bert (14. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich habe vor ca 4 Wochen einen Dorsch mit den gleichen Symptomen vor PHaken gefangen. Bei ihm war es noch nicht so stark ausgeprägt, sah aber definitiv genauso aus.
Weil ich nichts damit anzufangen wusste habe ich den Fisch zurück gesetzt und obwohl der drill nun wirklich unspektakulär und "schonend" war konnte er nur sehr mühsam, langsam und nach Anlaufschwierigkeiten aus eigener Kraft weg schwimmen. Was ich damit sagen will ist wohl klar - die Fische verenden daran früher oder später. Hätte ihn wohl besser gleich erlösen sollen. Was ist das?


----------



## Fxndlxng (14. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sowas habe ich leider auch schon mehrfach gehabt. In diesem Fall tippe ich eindeutig auf Kampfmittel, vielleicht Phosphor? Davon sollen Unmengen in der Bucht liegen.
Vor ca. 4 Jahren habe ich in einer Wintersaison mal ca. ein Dutzend verpilzter Dorsche gefangen. Das sah aber bei weitem nicht so schlimm aus. Die habe ich immer erlöst, auch um der Verbreitung vorzubeugen. 
Ich denke bei solchen Symptomen tut man dem Tier mit releasen keinen Gefallen, egal was nun die Ursache ist.


----------



## RoGli (14. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> ...Die habe ich immer erlöst, auch um der Verbreitung vorzubeugen.
> 
> Ich denke bei solchen Symptomen tut man dem Tier mit releasen keinen Gefallen, egal was nun die Ursache ist.




Aber was passiert mit den "erlösten" Tieren? Die werden gefressen. Damit schließt sich der Kreislauf und falls es was infektiöses ist verbreitet es sich genauso. Es sei denn man nimmt den Kadaver mit und verbrennt ihn. 

Wir waren uns auch unschlüssig wie man am besten agiert ... Leider ...


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fxndlxng (14. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sry, hätte ich dazu schreiben sollen: Ich habe die Kadaver in einer  Plastiktüte verwahrt und im Hafen entsorgt.


----------



## RoGli (14. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja, das scheint die beste Lösung zu sein ...[emoji106] 


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franky D (14. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sieht wirklich heftig aus am besten mal irgendein meeresbiologen kontaktieren die sollten sich damit wohl am besten auskennen


----------



## Schneiderfisch (14. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Huuu...Leute....Ich hatte etwas ähnliches vor 2 Wochen in der Kieler Bucht. Ein stattlicher Dorsch der ein Fünfmarkstück großes kreisrundes Geschwür mit tiefrot entzündetem Rand auf der Flanke hatte, dessen Gewebe schon total aufgequollen und weich war. Es hat sich bei Kontakt mit dem aufgerauhten Quicksilverfußboden abgelöst |uhoh:
Ich wollte eigentlich die andere Seiteabfiletieren, aber mein Kollege hat SO rumgenölt, das ich ihn doch wieder reingeworfen habe 

Habe dann hinterher auch gedacht ob es nicht besser gewesen wäre ihn abzuschlagen und zu vernichten...
Wenn ich sowas wieder bekomme, werde ich abschlagen.
Auch ich gehe ganz stark von Senfgas oder Phosphor aus.
Ich vermute das uns da noch ganz heftige Probleme in den nächsten Jahren bevorstehen werden....
Das Zeug liegt jetzt seit 70 Jahren da unten rum...


----------



## ZirniZ (16. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo, 
ich hab da mal ne Frage an euch!
Mit meinem kleinen Gfk Boot 4,10*1,65 befische ich zurzeit die Stauseen in meiner Umgebung, sprich Edersee und Diemlsee mit einem E-Motor! Jetzt habe ich mir einen Suzuki DF15 zugelegt, würdet Ihr euch damit auf die Ostsee bzw. die Neustädter Bucht trauen oder ist das zu gefährlich?
Wie seht Ihr das?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## mathei (16. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

wenn daswetter passt, null problem


----------



## Fxndlxng (17. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,
In meinen Augen ist das Boot schon ziemlich grenzwertig. Am Motor scheiterts sicher nicht. Ist der Spiegel denn mit 15 PS belastbar? Auf dem Foto kann man nicht viel davon sehen, aber was man sieht, scheint nicht gerade massiv zu sein. Willst Du den Motor verbolzen?

Wenn, dann nur bei Ententeichwetter und nicht zu weit raus.


----------



## Margaux (17. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mittlerweile ist es ja quasi sicher, daß der Brand in der Ancora gelegt wurde und das wohl sogar recht "professionell". Da muß man sich fragen, wer so was macht und warum!? Es hätten dabei auch Menschen zu Schaden kommen können oder mal stelle sich vor, das Feuer wäre auf weitere Gebäude übergegriffen.


----------



## ZirniZ (17. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Der Spiegel ist sehr stabil, habe den mit einer Siebdruckplatte und einem Edelstahlblech verstärkt, auf das Blech sind noch zwei Vierkantrohre geschweißt, so dass die meiste Kraft direkt auf den Rumpf übertragen wird! Über verbolzen hatte ich noch nicht nachgedacht, reicht die übliche Befestigung nicht aus?


----------



## Fxndlxng (17. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Normaler Weise gibt der Bootshersteller ganz genau an, wieviel PS max. an das jeweilige Boot gehängt werden dürfen. Gehst Du darüber wird sich im Falle eines Schadens Deine Versicherung querstellen. 
Soweit ich weiss, muss der DF15 zusätzlich zu den 2 Flügelmuttern ohnehin verbolzt werden. 
Deine Siebdruckplatte in Ehren, aber die hilft Dir bei 15 PS wenig bis garnichts, außerdem wird die früher oder später anfangen zu rotten wenn Du sie nicht vollständig einlaminiert hast, da habe ich bereits eigene Erfahrungen sammeln müssen. Was das Blech und die Rohre betrifft, wie und vorallem wo hast Du die mit dem Rumpf verbunden?

Grüße!

Grüße!


----------



## Fxndlxng (17. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Margaux schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist es ja quasi sicher, daß der Brand in der Ancora gelegt wurde und das wohl sogar recht "professionell". Da muß man sich fragen, wer so was macht und warum!? Es hätten dabei auch Menschen zu Schaden kommen können oder mal stelle sich vor, das Feuer wäre auf weitere Gebäude übergegriffen.



Neid? Rache? Versicherungsbetrug? Pyromanie?
Die Liste der möglichen Motive ist lang, was die Sache aber nicht besser macht.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (17. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war gestern in der Ancora und habe ein kurzes Video mit dem Handy gemacht...Wer Bock hat es sich anzusehen, sucht auf Youtube einfach nach meinem Kanal: Baltic-Fisher.
Dort ist es zu sehen.


----------



## Axtwerfer (17. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hat das Boot den eine Kategorieklasse ? Wenn da nicht mind. ein "C" steht würde ich es schon aus Versicherungs Technischen Dingen lassen.

Ansonsten nur bei Ententeich oder leichter Welle und max. 200m raus.


----------



## Hybrid (17. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin.

Versicherungstechnisch? Vollkasko? Lebensversicherung?

Erklär mal bitte ....

Danke H.


----------



## Axtwerfer (17. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Naja, wozu werden denn die Boote in Kategorien eingeteilt....natürlich gibt der Hersteller damit an in wie weit der Rumpf des Bootes belastbar ist ( Wind u. Wellenschlag) sollte ein Boot auf See fahren ohne die dafür vorgesehend Kategorie z.b.  C  zu haben, kann es doch möglich sein, dass die Versicherung dieses als " grob fahrlässig " einschätzt und somit Schäden am Boot, Personen und auch evtl. an anderen Booten dann nicht begleicht.


----------



## SyncroT3 (17. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Von welcher Versicherung sprechen wir hier?


----------



## Fxndlxng (17. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich spreche von der Wassersport-Haftpflicht sowie der Sportbootkaskoversicherung, die hoffentlich jeder hat, der sich mit einem eigenem Boot am Wassersport beteiligt.


----------



## Axtwerfer (17. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Haftpflicht Versicherung.


----------



## Axtwerfer (17. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

genau, da warst Du schneller ! Trifft aber den Nagel auf den Kopf !


----------



## SyncroT3 (17. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bei der Haftpflicht stimme ich dir absolut zu.. Die Kasko. Naja. Was die Kategoriezuweisung angeht, mit ist keine Beschränkung bekannt, dass ein bestimmtes Boot sich nicht in Küstennähe bewegen darf, aber davon mal ab...rechtlich kenne ich mich nur beschränkt aus... 
Die offenen Boote im örtlichen verleih sind doch auch nicht größer, meine Einschätzung wäre folgende, bis Windstärke 3 sollten die wesentlichen stehen der Bucht, vorm Hansapark, Untiefentonne, 18m bei der Ansteuerungstonne sicher erreichbar sein. Natürlich nicht bei Ostwind mit hohen Wellen, aber das merkt man spätestens bei der Hafenausfahrt. 
Mein Fazit... Boot geht auf jeden Fall, ich habe schon wesentlich kleiner Boote in der Bucht gesehen.. Aufgeregt habe ich mich eher über die nicht vorhandenen Rettungswesten...


----------



## Fxndlxng (17. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mal überspitzt dargestellt und abgesehen von der Kategorisierung:
Jemand fährt mit seinem, weit über die Zulassung des Herstellers hinaus, motorisierten Sportboot durch die Gegend. Der Spiegel wird beschädigt und es tritt Wasser ein.Der Kahn säuft im Fahrwasser ab. Die Feuerwehr muss anrücken und eine Ölbarriere auslegen um den austretenden Sprit aufzufangen und Umweltschäden zu vermeiden. Das Fahrwasser muss gesperrt werden, weil das Wrack da herum liegt und die Schifffahrt gefährdet. Das Amt ordnet in diesem Fall die sofortige Bergung des Wracks an, um das Fahrwasser wieder freizubekommen. Auf Grund der Fahrwassersperrung verzögert sich dennoch die Abfahrt irgendwelcher kommerzieller Schiffe. 

Was meint Ihr wer das bezahlt? Feuerwehreinsatz, Bergungskosten, Schadensersatz für Verzögerungen in der kommerziellen Schiffahrt und und und... und mit Pech auch noch die Säuberung eines Schilfsgürtels, der leider doch verseucht wurde. Die Versicherung jedenfalls nicht. Selbst wenn der Grund für die Havarie garnicht in der Übermotorisierung liegt, wird die Versicherung die Zahlung mit Verweis auf die unsachgemäße Benutzung verweigern und in der Beweispflicht seit im Zweifel ihr. Es liegt in der Natur jeder Versicherung nicht zahlen zu wollen und wer ihr dazu einen Grund gibt, sieht in aller Regel alt aus. 

Und richtig unangenehm wird es wenn Personenschaden entsteht. Die Versicherer werden immer die Schuld in der Übermotorisierung suchen.


----------



## Axtwerfer (17. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sicherer als ein Belly wird der Kahn mit 15 PS auf jeden Fall sein. Gesehen habe ich auch schon 4 Typen mit Fellmützen bei ner 4 mit einem 3,5 m. Schlauchi und kleinen 2 Takter. Muss eben jeder selber wissen, aber wenn dann mal was ist, kommt das Geheule.....oder auch nicht mehr.
Es muss ja gleich nicht mit der Havarie und der Eisbergkollision der Titanik verglichen werden, aber falls man kentert, und Gäste an Bord kommen dabei zu Schaden, kann man aufgrund fehlender Bootszulassung / Bootsversicherung schnell auf der Anklagebank sitzen. Um dessen vorzubeugen, sollte sich der Bootsbesitzer im Vorfeld über Zulässigkeiten seines Gefährtes informieren.


----------



## Fxndlxng (17. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wie gesagt, ist sehr überspitzt dargestellt und sollte nur mal verdeutlichen was alles auf einen zukommen kann, wenn man keine hinreichende Kategorisierung für das Boot hat oder auf andere Weise seinen Versicherungsschutz gefährdet. Eine Wassersport-Haftpflicht sollte jeder Bootsführer abgeschlossen haben. Kostet ca. nen Fuffi für's Jahr und kann einem sehr viel Ärger ersparen.

Wenn das Wetter es zulässt könnte man sicher mit dem Boot rausfahren.

Gesehen habe ich aber auch schon 3,5m Schlauchis mit 5PS Stabmixer am Heck ca. 12sm nördlich vor Rügen in dichtem Seenebel und mit 3 Mann an Bord. Überlebt haben die auch aber gutheißen kann ich das trotzdem nicht.


----------



## ZirniZ (17. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich wollte hier keine Grundsatzdiskusion anzetteln
Danke für eure Einschätzungen! 
Auf dem Boot steht nichts mehr drauf, ist wohl schon ein älteres Modell!
Hab das Modell im Internet durch Zufall gefunden, ist ein hölländisches Boot und angeblich motorisierbar bis 50 PS! Der Spiegel ist sehr stabil und müsste mit den 15 PS locker klar kommen...


----------



## Fxndlxng (17. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Na Bitte, dann ist doch alles gut. Viel Petri und berichte mal wie es war.

Ich finde so einen Austausch informativ und habe nicht das Gefühl dass es eine Grundsatzdiskussion ist. 

Grüße!


----------



## ZirniZ (18. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das werde ich!
War in den letzten Tagen mal einer raus?


----------



## uwe Leu (18. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo, kann mich nur anschließen, das Boot nur bei schön Wetter zu benutzen.
Der Motor ist ok. aber mit der Länge auf der Ostsee geht bei schlecht Wetter taucht es immer mehr ein und ein kleiner "Brecher" und die Frontscheibe ist weg das ist kein Spass.
Also Wetterbericht, nicht bei weißen Schaumkämmen und die Webcam an der See nutzen.
Viel Spass.


----------



## ZirniZ (19. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Kann mir von euch vllt einer drei vier Köder empfehlen die ich beim Schleppen auf Dorsch und Forelle auf jeden Fall dabei haben sollte?


----------



## SyncroT3 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Rapala deep trail dancer in 6m und  9m Version.


----------



## astratrinker (19. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



ZirniZ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab da mal ne Frage an euch!
> Mit meinem kleinen Gfk Boot 4,10*1,65 befische ich zurzeit die Stauseen in meiner Umgebung, sprich Edersee und Diemlsee mit einem E-Motor! Jetzt habe ich mir einen Suzuki DF15 zugelegt, würdet Ihr euch damit auf die Ostsee bzw. die Neustädter Bucht trauen oder ist das zu gefährlich?
> Wie seht Ihr das?
> ...



Moin,

lass das mit dem Teil. Du hast jetzt ja schon nen schönen Motor, kauf dir ein besseren Rumpf und bau da den Motor für die Ostsee ran! Wie das wetter ist, weisst du erst wenn du auf der Ostsee bist oder zumindest kurz davor. Wenn du jetzt mit der Höhle da ankommst und musst wieder nach Hause fahren ohne zu angeln is doch auch *******.


----------



## SyncroT3 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Da Problem haben doch alle, unabhängig vom Boot..


----------



## Fxndlxng (19. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



SyncroT3 schrieb:


> Rapala deep trail dancer in 6m und  9m Version.



Für Dorsch sind die super, für Forellen sind die Dinger die reinste Fischscheuche.

Gute Forellenköder sind je nach dem ob das Beutespektrum gerade groß (z.B. Hering) oder eher klein (Sandaale, Junghering etc.) ausfällt:

- Ismo (Quack und Magnung), 
- Breakpoint (Größe je nach Beutespektrum von M - XL), 
- Big Ed, 
- Apex (diverse Größen je nach Beutespektrum), 
- Falkfish Big Catch,
- Northern King 
und weitere, aber das sind die gängigsten.
Und die Schleppköder von Rhino, wobei ich pers. eher auf die oben genannten "klassischen Hersteller" stehe. Ich empfinde die Rhinos als Nachbauten der oben genannten Köder, aber das ist Geschmackssache. Fangen tuen die auch.

noch ein Tipp: sieh zu dass Du einige Schleppköder mit kupferner Rückseite an Bord hast. An manchen Tagen fangen die um Längen besser als solche mit silberner Rückseite. Und noch ein Tipp: Keine Angst vor großen Ködern. Ich habe meine besten Forellen in der Bucht auf große Lappen wie den Big Ed gefangen und die normalen Kaliber gehen da genauso drauf. Kleine Köder wie den Breakpoint M fische ich eigentlich nur noch wenn z.B. Sandaale am schwärmen sind oder viel Brutfisch in der Bucht ist.

Grüße!


----------



## RoGli (19. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Seit dem letzten Ostwind ist Kupfer sowieso die Macht!!


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RoGli (19. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

.. und auf die DTD habe ich schon manche MeFo verhaftet ...


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fxndlxng (19. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mag sein, ich behaupte trotzdem, dass ich mit den genannten Ködern in der gleichen Zeit deutlich bessere Ergebnisse auf Forelle erziele.


----------



## Marco74 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Jipp! Wenn es unbedingt ein Wobbler für Forellen sei soll, würde ich den Bomber 15A wählen.
Ansonsten würde ich für den Einsteiger den 5er Apex und Break Point XL (bzw. den Rhino Lax Spoon XL) empfehlen. Beide haben eine recht große Geschwindigkeitsspanne, in der sie gut laufen.
Zusatztipp: Wenige Modelle, dafür mehr in Farben investieren. Und wenn man zu einem Vertrauen gefunden hat, direkt ein zweites identisches Exemplar ordern.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (19. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

DtD geht definitiv auf Mefo!


----------



## ZirniZ (19. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Welche Farben werden denn bevorzugt gewählt?
Gehen Perlmutt-blinker bzw. Spangen auch?


----------



## Schneiderfisch (19. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

weiss, orange, rot, firetiger...
gelb, knallgrün, schwarz gepunktet..


----------



## Fxndlxng (19. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Perlmuttstangen gehen auch.

Fischt ruhig weiter Eure DTD. Gehen tut an manchen Tagen auch nen alter Schnürsenkel. An den restlichen Tagen laufen andere Köder aber besser. 
Ich hab auch noch ein paar DTD's rumliegen und bin jederzeit bereit die 1:1 gegen Ismo's zu tauschen, falls jemand Interesse daran hat. |rolleyes

Grüße!


----------



## SyncroT3 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hey, ich hab doch nicht gesagt, dass nur dtd geht, ich fange eh nur Dorsch damit. Das es noch andere Teile gibt, die auch gut auf die Silberlinge gehen ist doch klar. Fangen tun eh nur die Köder, die im Wasser sind


----------



## blue pearl (20. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin alle zusammen, nach den etlichen Diskussionen welche Köder am besten sind mal eben eine fangmeldung. Ich war letzten Donnerstag(ist zwar schon ne Woche her) bei Ententeich auf See. Massig Heringe, 4 gute Wittlinge mitgenommen und 14 Dorsche wobei der kleinste 45cm und die Größten um 60cm waren, die hab ich alle auf Gummi gefangen. War ein super Tag.So und heute gehts wieder los mal sehn was geht. Petri an alle die zum Angeln rausfahren.


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri zu den Fängen! Ich bin Samstag und Sonntag zum Antrollen draußen. Mal sehen was die Trutten so treiben. Weiss jemand wie die Krautsituation derzeit ist?



SyncroT3 schrieb:


> Hey, ich hab doch nicht gesagt, dass nur dtd geht, ich fange eh nur Dorsch damit. Das es noch andere Teile gibt, die auch gut auf die Silberlinge gehen ist doch klar. Fangen tun eh nur die Köder, die im Wasser sind



Nein, hast Du nicht und versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, auf Dorsche sind die Teile echte Magneten. Aber wenn jemand einen Tipp auf Forelle haben möchte, sind die so mit das Letzte was ich empfehlen würde, nach 15 Jahren Schlepperfahrung in der Bucht und obwohl ich in meinen Anfangsjahren auch ein paar Trutten darauf hatte. 

Aber jetzt zurück zu Fängen und Erfahrungsberichten. Allen die rauskommen viel Petri!


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (20. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Perlmuttstangen gehen auch.
> 
> Fischt ruhig weiter Eure DTD. Gehen tut an manchen Tagen auch nen alter Schnürsenkel. An den restlichen Tagen laufen andere Köder aber besser.
> Ich hab auch noch ein paar DTD's rumliegen und bin jederzeit bereit die 1:1 gegen Ismo's zu tauschen, falls jemand Interesse daran hat. |rolleyes
> ...




Gut, also ich hab noch 25 DTDs, wenn der 1:1 Deal geht, dann lass es uns vollziehen...:vik::vik::vik:

VG TIM


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich glaube Du hast da was missverstanden.|bigeyes
Ich will die DTD's abgeben, nicht umgekehrt. #4 
:q


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (20. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du hast da was missverstanden.|bigeyes
> Ich will die DTD's abgeben, nicht umgekehrt. #4
> :q




...mit Absicht falsch gedeutet...#

Was macht dein Untersatz, schon entschieden?

VG TIM


----------



## Axtwerfer (20. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nur mal so als Anekdote...... hatten dieses Jahr auf Rügen den einzigen Biss des Tages einen Lachs....auf DTD !!  Am Sideplaner in ca. 8m Tiefe bei 40m Wasser ! Die ganzen Rinospoons, Apex und tralala brachten mal nix..  Also, vor Überraschungen ist man mit den Dingern nie Sicher.


----------



## Slider17 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moin Gemeinde,
ich glaube es ist verstanden wie sich gezielte Forellenköder mit den DTD verhalten.
Ich als Rapala-Fan möchte mich nun auch kurz zu Wort melden.
Wir waren vor ca. 4 Wochen am Steinriff unterwegs, hatten 4 DTD bei einer Tiefe von ca. 8 m geschleppt. Der erste Biss war ein stattlicher Leo, der 2te ein ca. 70 cm Horni (um diese Jahreszeit eher ungewöhnlich,denk). Weitere Leos bekamen wir selbst auf Gummi.
Ich hatte einen neuen DTD getestet, den Green Tiger mit UV und ich musste feststellen, dass alle geschleppten Fische nur auf diesen gingen. Ich glaube aber das es nur Zufall war.
Auf meinen Fahrten konnte ich auch einige Trutten überlisten.
Sollte man aber gezielt auf die Silberlinge gehen, ist der DTD nicht die beste Wahl.
So Männers, der Ostwind flaut ab, also ran an die Riemen und lasst Fangmeldungen hageln.
Greetz Bernd


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (21. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Eine neue Frage wäre zu klären . 
Woher weiß der Wind wann Wochenende ist ? 
Ich für meinen Fall habe mir jetzt ein großes Segelboot gekauft und mein Trollingboot in Zahlung gegeben .
Nach dem alten Sprichwort LÄNGE läuft kann mir das Wetter mal den Buckel runterrutschen . 
Gruß und schönes Wochenende .


----------



## Margaux (21. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Team Ahnungslos schrieb:


> Eine neue Frage wäre zu klären.
> Woher weiß der Wind wann Wochenende ist ?


 
Eben das ist das Mysterium... ;+


Ich fange übrigens mit DTD sehr gut Dorsch, bevorzuge aber auf die Salmoniden definitiv Blinker, weil erfolgreicher. Wobei ich in der Bucht meine größte MeFo auf DTD und meinen größten Dorsch auf Blinker hatte...|supergri...na bitte...


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (21. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Petrijünger,

waren gestern zu zweit von Neustadt aus los. Fisch, in unserem Falle Dorsch, war reichlich und in passabler Größe vorhanden. 90 % der Fische waren zwischen 50 und 65 cm, kugelrund gefuttert und in allerbester Kondition. Reichlich Krebse in den Mägen lassen auf die fängigsten Farben unserer GuFis schließen...
Trotz Sonnenschein, wenig Wind/Drift und klarem Wasser in geringerTiefe zwischen 4,5 und 6,5 m gefangen. Auch einige andere Angler hatten ihre Fischkisten füllen können, z.T., neben den Dorschen, auch mit Plattfisch und Heringen.

Ich muss wirklich mal sagen, dass unser Revier, sowohl vom Boot als auch in der Brandung, derzeit wirklich erstklassige Angelbedingungen direkt vor der Haustür bietet!

Frage: Man hört fast gar nichts mehr von den Köhlern. Werden diese derzeit noch in der Lübecker Bucht gefangen? Dazendorf und rund um Fehmarn habe ich einige Fangmeldungen gehört, was zur Annahme führt, dass sich die Exoten wieder Richtung Westen machen. 

Nebenbei: Wenn man bedenkt das gestern an einem Wochentag wieder ca. 15 Boote unterwegs waren, warum wird so wenig berichtet?  Vielleicht ist die hohe Zeit der Foren auch vorbei. Verglichen mit den Praxisberichten vor einigen Jahren ist es wirklich ruhig geworden, nicht nur hier im Anglerboard. Schade eigentlich.

Weiterhin viel Spaß in dieser wundervollen Angeljahreszeit,

Carsten


----------



## elbetaler (21. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

#6... @NBF, danke für deinen Bericht und Petri Heil!

 Sahen denn dieses Mal die Fische "gut" aus? Neulich kamen doch paar schwer verpilzte bzw. mit Geschwüren raus. Schön zu hören, dass auch die Platten aktiv waren. Ich will WE auch wieder auf unserer östlich gelegenen Ecke angreifen. Mal sehen.

 Und wegen dem zunehmenden Verdruss, sich in Foren zu produzieren oder nicht, hat bestimmt verschiedene Ursachen. Futterneid, Zensur, Zeit fehlt, mangelnde Teamfähigkeit, des Schreibens nicht mächtig, zu wenig Werbung fürs Forum, Faulheit, Taktik - um keine anderen Leute anzulocken.......#c ......usw.!
 Wird ja keiner gezwungen.


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (21. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ elbetaler
Alle Dorsche wie gemalt... 

Zum posten: bei anderen Angelarten sehe ich das mit den Platzangaben genauso. Gebe für die Brandung mittlerweile auch nur noch die grobe Richtung vor, aber die Ostsee ist doch so groß... ob da jetzt 5, 15 oder 20 Boote vor Neustadt rumshippern... Der Kreis der Angler, die das praktizieren ist da doch recht begrenzt, die Masse der Fische sehr groß, jetzt mal verglichen mit z.B. Angeln auf Raubfische.

Ich freue mich jedenfalls jedes Mal, wenn jemand von der Ostsee berichtet, egal ob Trollegrund, Boltenhagen, Neustadt oder Langeland Das steigert die Freude auf das nächste Angeln.
LG C.

P.S. Gelesen wird ja reichlich... Nicht nur gucken, auch mitmachen. Lohnt sich! Habe durchs Forum mit blue pearl und Lippi tolle Bekanntschaften gewonnen...


----------



## Schneiderfisch (21. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja NBF ich habe mir übers Web quasi meinen kompletten Anglerbekanntenkreis aufgebaut und auch hier tolle Freundschaften gefunden!
Manche mussten nach ein paar mal wieder gehen, manche sind hinzugekommen und in der Summe habe ich eine Menge tolle Kontakte zu netten Menschen durchs Angeln gefunden.
Bezeichnend ist aber das ich einer der ganz ganz wenigen sehr aktiven Angler aus meinem Kreis mit intaktem Familienleben(Frau und Kind) bin. Das gros ist aber single


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (21. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> Bezeichnend ist aber das ich einer der ganz ganz wenigen sehr aktiven Angler aus meinem Kreis mit intaktem Familienleben(Frau und Kind) bin.



Ja bitte , geht doch .
Da gehör ich auch zu , jetzt nur mit Segelboot .
Gruß


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (21. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wer von euch Deep Tail Dancer'n ist den morgen draußen den ich über den Haufen fahren kann ?


----------



## Fxndlxng (21. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich, aber ohne DTD, dafür hoffentlich mit Silber im Boot.

Du weißt aber schon was im Winterhalbjahr mit Seglern passiert, die mich mit ihrer Ansteuerungstonne verwechseln, oder? Da wird aus DTD ganz schnell TNT. 

Ich hab da mal am Stammtisch nen Spruch gehört, der ging in etwa so: 
Was ist am schwierigsten beim segeln?








Den eigenen Eltern zu erklären das man schwul ist!

Weggeduckt und viel Petri für morgen


----------



## Fxndlxng (21. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Ørred_TeamBaltic schrieb:


> ...mit Absicht falsch gedeutet...#
> 
> Was macht dein Untersatz, schon entschieden?
> 
> VG TIM




Ich arbeite jetzt nach dem Ausschlussprinzip. 
Die Parker ist raus, wegen mangelnder Familientauglichkeit. Soll halt nicht nur zum angeln sein und bald sind wir noch einer mehr, also zu viert...
MF 695 oder 755. Wenn ich mich bis Weihnachten nicht entscheiden konnte, werf ich ne Münze.

Grüße!


----------



## Slider17 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

lol hier ist ja ne Stimmung, euch ist wohl der Genuss der Dorschleber zu Kopp geklettert wa....
war eben im posting von Hvide sande
ich bin ne wochte über Neujahr in Dk und wollt mir Inputs holen, leider wird dort nur , ich sags ma bescheiden, gelustert^^
also lieber doch hier, da hier mehr Infos rüberkommen
bin auch Familienvater von 3 Kidis , leider will nur ger "grosse" mit auf meiner titanic ,lol
die Fangzeit ist nun eingeläutet, ich schmeiss die Karpfen aus der Truhe und füll sie mit salzigem Fisch
good Luck euch allen...


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (22. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Da lese ich schon lange nicht mehr mit . Die besprechen sich ja lieber ihre Warzen oder haben andere persönliche Probleme .
Gruß


----------



## Schneiderfisch (22. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Heute die QS nach Neustadt gelegt die in meinen Videos zu sehen ist. Dann trotz dem Wind und Welle ne kurze Runde vorm Hansapark gedreht.
Wollte schnell mal bissi DTD Wobbeln.
DTD raus: läuft, läuft, läuft nicht mehr!
Kraut.
Es waren UNMENGEN von Kraut unterwegs....Völlig unmögliches Angeln ...Haben dann nach wenigen Minuten abgebrochen und sind unbedorscht zurück in den Hafen zurück.


----------



## MAXIMA (22. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

#cWas ist der Unterschied zwischen Segler und Bootsanglern???#h


:m den Seglern hat man beigebracht, dass sie sich nach dem pinkeln die Hände waschen |rolleyes










:gdem Bottsangler hat man beigebracht, dass man sich gar nicht erst auf die Hände pinkelt :vik:


----------



## Marco74 (22. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Siehst du Olli, da sind wir wieder bei den Nachteilen des DTD. Was fängt wohl mehr Kraut: Zwei Drillinge oder ein Einzelhaken |splat2:
Aber zurück zum Thema. Auf dem Steinriff keinen Fisch gefunden, später aber im ganz flache Wasser (18-22 ft) vor Timmendorf/Niendorf ein paar Dorsche. Bonus: Zwei 50er Forellen :q
Wassertemperatur lag bei 9,5 Grad.


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht (22. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo!
Wir waren Heute auch mal wieder draußen. Zuerst Richtung Niendorf, konnten dort mit 3 Dorschen um die 50cm und einigen Heringen auf 13m beginnen. Sind dann später zum Riff und konnten Höhe Brodten Ost den Tag mit paar Wittlingen und reichlich schöne Heringe beenden.
Also, bis denn.
CU on Lübecker Bucht |wavey:


----------



## Schneiderfisch (22. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri und Danke Marco für die Schläge )))
Petri auch Milan!


----------



## Seaking 01 (22. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Es waren UNMENGEN von Kraut unterwegs....Völlig unmögliches Angeln ...Haben dann nach wenigen Minuten abgebrochen und sind unbedorscht zurück in den Hafen zurück.[/QUOTE]

Kein Wunder bei Südwind:m


----------



## Schneiderfisch (22. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War nicht schlimm, das Hauptthema des Tages war die QS ins Wasser zu legen...


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (23. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Seaking 01 schrieb:


> Es waren UNMENGEN von Kraut unterwegs....Völlig unmögliches Angeln ...Haben dann nach wenigen Minuten abgebrochen und sind unbedorscht zurück in den Hafen zurück.



Kein Wunder bei Südwind:m[/QUOTE]

Moin 
Das Stimmt Kraut war überall .
Hatten an der Tonne Pelzerhaken 20 Dorsche von 50-75 cm  zum mitnehmen und sind danach in die Fahrrinne vom Hafen gedriftet .
In der Fahrrinne steht der Hering in Schwärmen und da haben wir noch schnell 2 Eimer vollgemacht . Angelzeit  von 8- 13 Uhr aber alles mit der leichten Pilke und Spinnrute . 
Wie gesagt , zum Schleppen zuviel Kraut .

Gruß


----------



## Bergomi24 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nach einigen Kuttertouren von Heiligenhafen, war ich gestern das erste mal mit zwei Kollegen mit dem Kleinboot in der Lübecker Bucht unterwegs und es hat uns echt super gefallen. Haben an der Kante zum Steinriff 23 Wittlinge (teilweise über 40cm, was für Wittlinge ja schon echt gut ist!) 2 Butts, 2 Schollen, 3 Dorsche zwischen 45 und 72cm sowie ein paar Untermaßige und Heringe fangen können. Werden bestimmt wieder in "eure" Bucht kommen!
Hier im Ruhrpott hat man so etwas ja leider nicht vor der Haustür


----------



## SyncroT3 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Schön das es dir gefallen hat.. Wer einmal selbst gefahren ist fährt nie mehr Kutter


----------



## ZirniZ (23. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

In welchen Tiefen schleppt Ihr zu dieser Jahreszeit mit Blinker auf die Mefos?
Gruß


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (24. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



ZirniZ schrieb:


> In welchen Tiefen schleppt Ihr zu dieser Jahreszeit mit Blinker auf die Mefos?
> Gruß



Grob zwischen 2-20m...#6

VG TIM


----------



## Fxndlxng (24. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Kommt hin. :g

Fischt Du mit Brettchen? Die meisten Trutten fange ich mit 20 und 45 gr. Vorblei. Forellen reagieren vorallem nach oben, man "unterfischt" sie also eher, als das man zu flach unterwegs ist. Ansonsten hilft nur eines: Ausprobieren, es läuft jeden Tag anders.


----------



## Margaux (24. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Forellen reagieren vorallem nach oben, man "unterfischt" sie also eher, als das man zu flach unterwegs ist.


 
Dies ist einer der wichtigsten Dinge, die man beim Schleppen in der Bucht beachten sollte. Ich lasse mittlerweile tieflaufende, schwere Slide Diver weg und fische am liebsten ausschließlich mit kleinen Scherbrettern/ Easy-Boards, hinter die flach-laufende Blinker/Schlepplöffel geschaltet sind. Bei zwei Brettern pro Person, lasse ich einen Blinker obenflächennah laufen, den zweiten im oberen Wasserdrittel, bei flachem Schleppen höchstens Mittelwasser.

Wenn ich an manchen Tagen zu faul bin ##, zwei Bretter pro Bootsseite zu händeln, kommt an eine Rute auch schon mal schlicht ein Paravan wie man sie bspw. von Rhino kennt. Wobei ich auch der Meinung bin, daß die von Scherbrettern nach außen, vom Boot weg getragenen Köder aufgrund der geringeren Scheuchwirkung die besten Fänge bringen. Wie gesagt, meine persönlichen Erfahrungen in der Bucht.


----------



## Jonas7287 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin alle zusammen.
Eine kurze Frage, ich werde die tage auch mal wieder los ziehen an die Küste (Neustadt). In welcher Tiefe habt Ihr die Dorsche gefangen? Sind 4,5 -5 m noch aktuell?
Danke schön ;-)


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (24. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Jonas7287 schrieb:


> Moin alle zusammen.
> Eine kurze Frage, ich werde die tage auch mal wieder los ziehen an die Küste (Neustadt). In welcher Tiefe habt Ihr die Dorsche gefangen? Sind 4,5 -5 m noch aktuell?
> Danke schön ;-)




Ich persönlich habe in letzter Zeit zwischen 11-17 m gefangen...

VG TIM


----------



## SyncroT3 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nichts gegen dich Jonas... Aber ich halte solche Fragen, gerade in Bezug auf Dorsch,  für relativ sinnfrei. Habe durch eigene Erfahrung erfahren, dass solche Aussagen keinerlei Halbwertszeit haben. Klar, vielleicht hätte der ein oder andere Glück in bestimmten Tiefen, aber davon seine Routenplanung abhängig zu machen wäre fatal. Habe z. B. selbst sehr gut mit Gummi in ca. 5-6 Meter vor dem Hansapark gefangen, während an der Untiefentonne bestimmt 15 Boote 'nur' Hering gezogen haben, 1 Meile weiter nördlich hatte ich dann auch auf ca.  18m wieder eine gute Stelle... Will heißen, der Fisch will gesucht und natürlich auch gefunden werden... 
Nur so meine Erfahrung.  Petri wünsche ich aber trotzdem


----------



## Jonas7287 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Da bin ich nicht deiner Meinung bzw. habe andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Das man eine Tendenz äußern kann, in welcher Tiefe die Fische stehen ist gerade bei Dorsch "leichter". Natürlich kann sich dies, wie bei fast allen Fischen durch den Luftdruck, Wind, usw. schlagartig verändern.

Natürlich kann man in 5m und dann in 18 m Fische fangen. Aber gerade in dieser Jahrezeit ist es ja das Schöne, dass die Fische auch in flacheren Bereichen (z.B. 5m) zu fangen sind und man sein Gerät dementsprechend verfeinern kann.
Das ich mich jetzt bei meiner Tour auf bestimmte Fakten ausschließlich verlassen würde, ist sowieso nicht der Fall. Aber der Sinn solch eines Forum ist es ja "Tipps" o.ä. weiter zu geben.-
Trotzdem vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## ZirniZ (24. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Kommt hin. :g
> 
> Fischt Du mit Brettchen? Die meisten Trutten fange ich mit 20 und 45 gr. Vorblei. Forellen reagieren vorallem nach oben, man "unterfischt" sie also eher, als das man zu flach unterwegs ist. Ansonsten hilft nur eines: Ausprobieren, es läuft jeden Tag anders.




Habe mir zwei Brettchen und Gewichte zugelegt, wollte die mal testen, meine Erfahrungen in diesem Bereich gehen gegen null! Wie sieht es mit dem Abstand Blinker-?-Gewicht-?-Scherbrett-?-Boot aus? Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## Marco74 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wenn du die Steckparavane hast, versuch es doch erst einmal mit 10/10/30m und bei sehr ruhigen Bedingungen kannst du verdoppeln.
Ich fang auch meine meisten Forellen am Brettchen. Trotzdem würde ich niemals ohne meine Diverruten losfahren. Wenn ich in meiner Statistik die >60 Forellen betrachte, gehen 2/3 auf Diver/Rigger Köder (dabei liegen die Diverruten vorne). Bei den >65 Forellen ist das Verhältnis noch stärker zu zugunsten der Diverruten. Nur meine Erfahrung ;-)


----------



## ZirniZ (24. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Has du einen ungefähren Richtwert für die Tiefe der Riggerköder?


----------



## Fxndlxng (25. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Marco74 schrieb:


> Wenn du die Steckparavane hast, versuch es doch erst einmal mit 10/10/30m und bei sehr ruhigen Bedingungen kannst du verdoppeln.
> Ich fang auch meine meisten Forellen am Brettchen. Trotzdem würde ich niemals ohne meine Diverruten losfahren. Wenn ich in meiner Statistik die >60 Forellen betrachte, gehen 2/3 auf Diver/Rigger Köder (dabei liegen die Diverruten vorne). Bei den >65 Forellen ist das Verhältnis noch stärker zu zugunsten der Diverruten. Nur meine Erfahrung ;-)



Sehe ich ganz genau so! Allerdings liegen bei mir die Rigger knapp vor den Scheiben. 

Dafür haben die Scheiben mir schon einige Male den Tag gerettet. Z.B. Beim Trollingtreffen (ich glaube es war 2009) auf Fehmarn; offizielles Fischen war wegen Eisgang abgesagt. Wir waren trotzdem draußen und haben nach 7 Std. schleppen ohne einen einzigen Biss eine 62er Trutte auf die Planke gelegt, auf Scheibe natürlich!
Im Dezember 2010 war ich vor Rügen als Dritter Mann zu Gast auf einem Boot, dass seit 3 Tagen geschneidert hatte und bis dahin auf Grund der Rutenbegrenzung nur mit Riggern und Brettchen gefischt hatte. Gleich morgens habe ich eine Scheibe rausgelassen und hatte 2 Std. später einen 10kg+ Lachs im Boot. Der Kollege hat daraufhin sofort ein Brettchen reingeholt und gegen Scheibe getauscht. 45 Minuten später war seine Scheibenrute auch krumm. Kann Zufall sein, muss aber nicht. :m
Bei mir ist die Scheibe jedenfalls gesetzt, weil immer für eine Überraschung gut.


----------



## Fxndlxng (25. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



ZirniZ schrieb:


> Has du einen ungefähren Richtwert für die Tiefe der Riggerköder?



Ich stacker am Rigger und fische dann mit der unteren grundnah und mit dem Stacker im Mittelwasser, ca. 2m unter der Scheibe. Riggerforellen gehen dann meistens auf die gestackerte Rute.

Die von Marco empfohlenen Steckparavane sind für Brettchen die erste Wahl.


----------



## Fxndlxng (25. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Jonas7287 schrieb:


> Da bin ich nicht deiner Meinung bzw. habe andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Das man eine Tendenz äußern kann, in welcher Tiefe die Fische stehen ist gerade bei Dorsch "leichter". Natürlich kann sich dies, wie bei fast allen Fischen durch den Luftdruck, Wind, usw. schlagartig verändern.
> 
> Natürlich kann man in 5m und dann in 18 m Fische fangen. Aber gerade in dieser Jahrezeit ist es ja das Schöne, dass die Fische auch in flacheren Bereichen (z.B. 5m) zu fangen sind und man sein Gerät dementsprechend verfeinern kann.
> Das ich mich jetzt bei meiner Tour auf bestimmte Fakten ausschließlich verlassen würde, ist sowieso nicht der Fall. Aber der Sinn solch eines Forum ist es ja "Tipps" o.ä. weiter zu geben.-
> Trotzdem vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.



Meine Erfahrung ist ebenfalls die, dass die Fische sich entlang bestimmter Tiefenbereiche aufhalten. Natürlich wechseln die auch immer wieder aber dennoch bilden sich immer gewisse Muster heraus. Das man an ein und demselben Tag überall gleich gut fängt, habe ich noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## Margaux (25. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Dafür haben die Scheiben mir schon einige Male den Tag gerettet. Z.B. Beim Trollingtreffen (ich glaube es war 2009) auf Fehmarn; Im Dezember 2010 war ich vor Rügen...


 
Deshalb schrieb ich ja auch extra, daß das meine Erfahrungen in der Neustädter Bucht sind und nicht Fehmarn oder Rügen vor 4-5 Jahren.

Zudem ist auf meinem offenen Boot ein vernünftiges Schleppen nur mit zwei Ruten pro Person möglich, insofern kann ich nicht so viel ausprobieren wie vollausgestattete Trollingboote mit diversen Ruten. Da fische ich halt lieber mit zwei Scherbrettern, zumal wenn ich alleine nur zwei Ruten auslegen kann. Ich denke, den meisten Gelegenheitsschleppern wird das so gehen, deshalb hatte ich geschrieben, daß ich unter den (begrenzten) Umständen dann eher auf schwere Slide Diver verzichte.


----------



## ZirniZ (25. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Ich stacker am Rigger und fische dann mit der unteren grundnah und mit dem Stacker im Mittelwasser, ca. 2m unter der Scheibe. Riggerforellen gehen dann meistens auf die gestackerte Rute.
> 
> Die von Marco empfohlenen Steckparavane sind für Brettchen die erste Wahl.




Kannst mir das mit dem stackern vielleicht ein bisschen näher erläutern? Sind die Steckparavane ähnlich den Rhino Steckbleien?


----------



## Fxndlxng (25. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Margaux schrieb:


> Deshalb schrieb ich ja auch extra, daß das meine Erfahrungen in der Neustädter Bucht sind und nicht Fehmarn oder Rügen vor 4-5 Jahren.
> 
> Zudem ist auf meinem offenen Boot ein vernünftiges Schleppen nur mit zwei Ruten pro Person möglich, insofern kann ich nicht so viel ausprobieren wie vollausgestattete Trollingboote mit diversen Ruten. Da fische ich halt lieber mit zwei Scherbrettern, zumal wenn ich alleine nur zwei Ruten auslegen kann. Ich denke, den meisten Gelegenheitsschleppern wird das so gehen, deshalb hatte ich geschrieben, daß ich unter den (begrenzten) Umständen dann eher auf schwere Slide Diver verzichte.



Warum denn so zickig, da hab ich doch gar nichts gegen gesagt! Du musst mal wieder auf’s Wasser, bischen Stress abbauen. 

Muss man hier jetzt eigentlich jeden Absatz mit "das sind nur meine persönlichen Erfahrungen", "Angaben beziehen sich nur auf Seegebiet XY“ und "alle Angaben ohne Gewähr" abschließen? Wessen Erfahrungen sollten das denn sonst sein? 

Ob Fehmarn, Neustädter Bucht, Bornholm oder Kattegat ist völlig unerheblich. Es geht lediglich darum, dass Diver mit der Druckwelle die sie vor sich herschieben, durchaus Fische anlocken und an manchen Tagen genau das den entscheidenden Unterschied ausmacht. Sie können auch Fische anlocken die am Ende aber einen ganz anderen Köder, ohne Scheibe davor, nehmen. Darüber auch schon mal nachgedacht?
Kategorisch zu sagen: Nee, fische ich nicht, weil die zu tief laufen ist ein Fehler! Erstens kann man Slide-Diver durchaus auch so einstellen, dass sie nicht zu tief laufen und zweitens beraubt man sich damit mind. einer guten Alternative für Tage an denen andere Sachen mal nicht so gut laufen. Und um das noch mal zu ergänzen: Wenn man will, kann man auch von kleinen offenen Booten mit erheblich mehr als 2 Ruten pro Kopf fischen. Ist lediglich eine Frage der Organisation und der eigenen Intention. Ich hab schon Schlauchboote von unter 4m Länge mit Vollausstattung gesehen. Und wenn man nicht will und dementsprechend auch nicht alle Systeme gleichzeitigt fahren will / kann, dann könnte man trotzdem noch daran interessiert sein regelmäßig zu wechseln und auszuprobieren was gerade am besten läuft; wenn man denn will. Mehr wollte ich nicht ausdrücken.

Mal als Beispiel dafür, was auf kleinen Booten alles möglich ist; wenn man will:
http://www.bootsanglerclub.de/wbb/wbb/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=3868



Alle Angaben subjektiber Natur und ohne Gewähr!!! |bigeyes


----------



## Marco74 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mein Kumpel Steve schleppt mit seinem Schlauchboot von 3,60 m häufig mit 6 Ruten (es sei denn, Dorsche oder Kraut ist grade massiv da). Er hat zuletzt seine Rigger verkauft, würde sich aber von seinen Riggerruten nie trennen. Optimal ist natürlich Rigger und Diver, aber die Diverruten sind schon prima. Immer diese Crashstrikes... geil!


----------



## Fxndlxng (25. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Genau an das Boot habe ich dabei gedacht.


Edit:

@ ZirniZ 
Scroll mal bischen runter, da wird das Stackern erklärt.
http://www.team-rubberduck.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=110&Itemid=136

Die Rhino Steckbleie sind ok, solche waren gemeint.


----------



## ZirniZ (25. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Genau an das Boot habe ich dabei gedacht.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Danke für den Link, jetzt weis ich bescheid


----------



## ZirniZ (25. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Welche Slippanlage benutzt man am Besten?
Kann mir einer von euch eine günstige Pension oder ähnliches empfehlen, welche in der nähe einer Slippanlage ist?
Dann wars das auch erstmal mit meinen Fragen...


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (26. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



ZirniZ schrieb:


> Welche Slippanlage benutzt man am Besten?
> Kann mir einer von euch eine günstige Pension oder ähnliches empfehlen, welche in der nähe einer Slippanlage ist?
> Dann wars das auch erstmal mit meinen Fragen...




Moin Moin,

Anglerfreundliche Unterkunft gibts hier: www.house-welcome.de

Die günstigste (sowohl von der Entfernung als auch finanziell) Slippe wären dann in Neustadt, an der Freien Slippe hinter der Brücke. Da musst du allerdings noch ein Stück rudern. Würde dir deshalb Slippen in der Kunya Yachtwerft empfehlen, Boote bis 5 m nur 5€, nebendran in der Ancora Marina gehts erst bei 16,90€ los...

Viel Spaß in deinem Angelurlaub hier in der Bucht...

VG TIM|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## ZirniZ (26. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Besten Dank, wenn das Wetter passt werde ich vom 11-14 Dezember mal mein Glück versuchen!!!


----------



## Margaux (26. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Alle Angaben subjektiber Natur und ohne Gewähr!!! |bigeyes


 
Das ist der beste Satz Deines Beitrages. Den Rest sehe ich größtenteils anders, da es aber an dieser Stelle unwichtig ist, belasse ich es dabei.

Ach ja, mir reichen zwei Ruten zum Schleppen, Schneidertage nehme ich gelassen.


----------



## blue pearl (26. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin, zwischendurch mal eine Fangmeldung . Nach den letzten erfolgreichen Ausfahrten sind es diesmal nur 2 Fische geworden. Am anfang war ich noch bester dinge, das Wetter hervorragend und genau die richtige Drift machte ich mich ans Werk, immer an den Stellnetzen der Fischer entlang die vom Rettiner Turm bis nach Grömitz auf der 6 Meter Linie gelegt waren. Dann von Grömitz zurück bis Sierksdorf,unterwegs geschleppt, geblinkert und mit Gummi alle tiefen von 4- 17 meter durchkämmt. Hab aber bis 16.00 durchgehalten. In der Fahrrinne nach Neustadt lauerte mal wieder die Wapo und hat auch einige Angler wegen Geschwindigkeitsüberschreitung 35€ abgenommen (ist mir letzte Woche auch passiert bin 7 Knoten statt der erlaubten 5,4 gefahren) Also aufpassen und Geschwindigkeit einhalten. Nächstes mal läufts bestimmt wieder besser. Gruß und viel Petri an alle


----------



## Schneiderfisch (28. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

redest du von der Fahrrinne zur Hafeneinfahrt??? Ist da 5,4kn bis zur grünen Ansteuerungstonne???


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (28. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> redest du von der Fahrrinne zur Hafeneinfahrt??? Ist da 5,4kn bis zur grünen Ansteuerungstonne???



Vom SEE kommend, darfst du ab der zweiten grünen Tonne nur noch 4,3 Kn fahren (10 Km/h), vom Hafen kommend darfst du ab dieser Tonne heizen, wenn du mindestens 500 m Abstand zur nächstgelegenen Badezone hast...

Warum ich das weiß? Weil ich diese Saison mehrere Strafzettel in Form von 35€/Stück bekommen habe, sowie ein Gerichtsverfahren deshalb hinter mir habe...

In diesem Sinne, fröhliches Ostsee-Fliegen...

PS: Wenn die WaPo einen Grund hat dich zu kontrollieren, dann in der Regel auch das volle Programm. Angelerlaubnis, Zusatzschein SH, Blauer Schein, Abgabemarke, bisheriger Fang, messen, schriftlich erfassen. Bei einer Kontrolle wurde sogar schon mal der Mageninhalt einer MeFo inspiziert...

VG TIM:vik::vik:


----------



## RoGli (29. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Die kontrollieren aber manchmal auch ohne Grund ... [emoji16]

... waren bei mir bisher aber gnädig... als Einheimischer ...


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SyncroT3 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Habe nun schon 2 mal eine allgemeine Überprüfung auf den Wasser gehabt, beide Male  waren absolut im Rahmen und freundlich. Nur die Papiere wurden kontrolliert, nie der Fang oder so. Warum zum Teufel sollte die wapo den Mageninhalt eines Fisches überprüfen? Bitte hilf mir mal weiter.


----------



## Pike28 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich hatte vor 4 Wochen eine Kontrolle (Schlauchboot von der "Greif") auf dem Steinriff - die wollten nur die Papiere sehen und waren sehr freundlich - besonders, weil ich nicht aufstoppen musste und das ganze Gerödel im Wasser lassen konnte. 

Keine Fangkontrolle, kein Check wg. Alkohol etc. (wäre auch negativ gewesen).

Hat sicher alles auch damit etwas zu tun, wie die Jungs so drauf sind an dem Tag und ggf. auch wie man sich denen gegenüber verhält.


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (29. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



SyncroT3 schrieb:


> Habe nun schon 2 mal eine allgemeine Überprüfung auf den Wasser gehabt, beide Male  waren absolut im Rahmen und freundlich. Nur die Papiere wurden kontrolliert, nie der Fang oder so. Warum zum Teufel sollte die wapo den Mageninhalt eines Fisches überprüfen? Bitte hilf mir mal weiter.




Sehr gute Frage, diese stelle ich mir bis heute noch. Leider durfte ich keine Fotos von der Opduktion machen....

VG TIM


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (29. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



SyncroT3 schrieb:


> Habe nun schon 2 mal eine allgemeine Überprüfung auf den Wasser gehabt, beide Male  waren absolut im Rahmen und freundlich. Nur die Papiere wurden kontrolliert, nie der Fang oder so. Warum zum Teufel sollte die wapo den Mageninhalt eines Fisches überprüfen? Bitte hilf mir mal weiter.




Potentielles Versteck für Schmuggelware... Drogen, Diamanten, geheime Lockstoffe und Köder...


----------



## ZirniZ (29. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Was muss man denn außer dem Angelschein und Fang vorzeigen?


----------



## Pike28 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



ZirniZ schrieb:


> Was muss man denn außer dem Angelschein und Fang vorzeigen?



Bootsführerschein, aktuelle Fischereiabgabemarke, ggf. Ersatzbrille (wenns im Schein vermerkt ist).

Wenn die schlecht drauf sind, ggf. auch Funkzeugnis und BSH Zulassung der Navigationslichter.


----------



## ragbar (30. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

BSH-Zulassung der Lichter hatte ich auch mal- war für den Tag okay aber beim nächsten Mal sollte ich ein BSH-geprüftes Toplicht führen.
 Meins hatte übrigends auch die Mindesttragweite, war aber nicht BSH abgenommen und infolgedessen billiger#d


----------



## ZirniZ (30. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich habe nur 15 PS, da müsste der Führerschein ja entfallen! Ist ein BSH-geprüftes Licht pflicht?


----------



## Fxndlxng (30. November 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Es müssen natürlich alle auf dem Sportboot vorhandenen Navigationslichter zugelassen sein. Das Toplicht zählt auch zur Navigationsbeleuchtung.


----------



## Flying-Dutchman (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Du kannst auch gerne eine andere Beleuchtung mit nationaler Zulassung wählen (EU-Zulassung) siehe http://www.bsh.de/de/Schifffahrt/Sportschifffahrt/Navigationslichter/ sowie 
http://www.buzer.de/gesetz/545/a108118.htm


----------



## RoGli (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Habe heute das gute Wetter genutzt. War nur kurz schleppen ...








Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Onkel Frank (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



RoGli schrieb:


> Habe heute das gute Wetter genutzt. War nur kurz schleppen ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 227352
> 
> ...


 
 Hat die auch Maß ??????:q Und wo habt ihr das Filet verstaut ???#6


----------



## Axtwerfer (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri  !!!


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



RoGli schrieb:


> Habe heute das gute Wetter genutzt. War nur kurz schleppen ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 227352
> 
> ...




Schicke Montage:vik::vik::vik:

VG TIM


----------



## RoGli (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Alles nur geklaut ;-)

War aber trotzdem in der Bucht vor Sierksdorf. Da steht der Hering gestapelt! Von klein bis riesig - Ü30. Kam selten bis zum Grund. 

Ein paar Portionsdorsche beim Schleppen und auf Gummi. 

Ist einfach zu schön wenn sich durch Nebel und Minustemperaturen ein Eispanzer um die Rute legt ...


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## diesel21 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bin am Überlegen ob ich es morgen wagen sollte aber bei den Temperaturen und dann soll es morgens leicht regnen #q Fänge sollen ja momentan (Dorsch) sehr gut sein, kann das jemand bestätigen? Wen ich fahren sollte werde ich Berichten.


----------



## RoGli (4. Dezember 2014)

diesel21 schrieb:


> Bin am Überlegen ob ich es morgen wagen sollte aber bei den Temperaturen und dann soll es morgens leicht regnen #q Fänge sollen ja momentan (Dorsch) sehr gut sein, kann das jemand bestätigen? Wen ich fahren sollte werde ich Berichten.




Sehr gut finde ich übertrieben. Aber sie sind da und wenig Zwerge. 

Nimm Dir nen heißen Tee mit ...





Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## diesel21 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hi Rogli,
tee ist immer gut :m
Bei welcher tiefe lief es bei dir am besten (Gufieren).
Gruß, Peter


----------



## RoGli (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Es war sehr unterschiedlich. Schleppen bei 6-8m mit Blinker (2m) und Wobbler (6m) brachten Fisch. Bei 12-18m Blinker (sehr langsam) im Mittelwasser und Gummi hart am Grund. GuFi ablegen und warten bis ihn ein Dorsch einsaugt. Bewegung brachte keine Bisse. 

Schon sehr ungewöhnlich ...

Warst Du draußen, Peter? 


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## diesel21 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich mache so langsam fertig. Muss ja noch 230km fahren :c


----------



## blue pearl (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin, den Artikel von RoGl kann ich nur bestätigen, Gummi reinwerfen augenblick warten und der Gummifisch war fast bis in den Magen gesaugt. Haben voher auch mit schleppen und viel Bewegung im Köder bisse gehabt, die Dorsche bissen aber viel vorsichtiger so das sie im Drill schon verloren gingen oder beim reinheben ins Boot abfielen. Haben dann mit der Inaktiven methode noch gut gefangen und die Größen waren auch super.Natürlich kann das die nächsten Tage schon wieder ganz anders sein,also immer rumprobieren. Viel Petri an alle die die nächsten Tage rausfahren. Immer schön auf die Geschwindigkeit achten die WAPO lauerte schon wieder.


----------



## diesel21 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gerade wieder heim gekommen Heringe=0 dorsch=1 wahren so 5 Boote unterwegs Fänge habe ich keine gesehen! Echolot wahr tot (keine Anzeigen ) tiefen abgegrast von 3-16m und das war Minimum eine 4/5 lieber windfinder. Richtung Travemünde überall netzte wir hatten morgens sogar Hagel. Bin nicht so der Spezi in der Bucht glaube aber nicht alzuviel falsch gemach zu haben. Nächstes Mal geht's wieder nach damp Gruß Peter 
Von meinem iPhone also Rechtschreibfehler geschenkt


----------



## RoGli (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Oha. Nicht so schön zu lesen. Aber wenn der Dorsch ein Ü80 war, hat sich der Tag ja gelohnt ...


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zoidberg (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ich bin morgen auch in der bucht unterwegs. nochmal schnell "das windloch" ausnutzen, bevor es stürmisch wird. petri allen mitstreitern für morgen


----------



## Slider17 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moin,
waren heute vormittag zu zweit in der Bucht, höhe Steinriff
Beim Schleppen mit DTD gabs 10 Dorsche und 1 Silber
haben dann zwischen den Schlepprouten nahe der Stellnetze nochmal 6 Dorsche bekommen, alles so bei 8 m 
Sind dann aber zeitig rein da der Wind in dem Bereich sehr auffrischte.
Hat mal wieder viel Laune gemacht.
Greetz Bernd


----------



## Fxndlxng (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Im Moment sind sehr, sehr gute Dorschfänge und auch schöne Forellen möglich. Wir haben ohne Ende Dorsch bis weit über 70 und Forellen bis 65cm gehabt. Gestern ist sogar ein Lachs von 106cm rausgekommen. 
Sry, aber wer im Moment nix fängt hat entweder unglaubliches Pech oder vergessen den Köder zu montieren.


----------



## marcus7 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gestern mit Axtwerfer am steinriff rund einen Zentner Dorsch gefangen, war ein top tag.
Fangtiefe lag um die 10m.
Erstaunlicherweise kein einziger untermassig, lediglich einer umme 40, rest eher 50-65. Hat Spaß gemacht .


----------



## Marco74 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mit dem Schlauchboot unterwegs? Dann haben wir euch am Nachmittag beim Trollen gesehen.
Wir hatten auch gute Dorschfänge; merkwürdigerweise nur einen > 60. Dafür drei Forellen - größte war 59. Große Köder liefen am besten (okay, der grüne Apex am Diver auch)


----------



## marcus7 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri.
Ja genau die beiden auf dem Schlauchboot waren wir.

Hatten kurz versucht freihand zu schleppen mit dtd aber darauf wollte absolut kein dorsch, obwohl welche da waren. Auf passive und leicht aktive gummis dagegen klappte es dort recht gut.

wart ihr die im hafen mit den u.a. 2 seelachsen?

Oder sind wir draußen einmal recht nah an euch vorbei?

grüße


----------



## SyncroT3 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Oh man, da werde ich neidisch auf die Küstennähe... An liebsten würde ich meine kleine wieder aus dem schuppen holen und raus in die Bucht.. Viel Erfolg noch da oben..


----------



## Marco74 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Kann eh nicht verstehen, wieso man zur besten Zeit sein Boot nicht im Wasser hat  ;-)
Nee, wir hatten keine Seelachse, "nur" Forellen neben den Dorschen. Wir waren am Nachmittag mal nah bei euch (oder umgekehrt)


----------



## Blaupause (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Cool, dass endlich mal wieder jemand Fotos postet und Petri zu den dicken Dorschen!! Immer wieder schön zu sehen!

Mein Boot ist gerade komplett zerlegt und wird hübsch gemacht. Ende Januar kann ich damit hoffentlich wieder raus. In der Zwischenzeit wird gebastelt und nur selten geangelt #6


----------



## marcus7 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ah ok marco, dann weiß ich Bescheid. 
Ja sind recht nah an euch vorbei, waren neugierig-haben die brettchen aber gesehn .

Syncro, wir sind auch extra 300km hin, weil wir so bock auf ostsee hatten.

mfg


----------



## Margaux (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Waren Samstag draußen und hatten ebenfalls schöne Dorsche bis 70cm. Der spannenste Drill war beim Werfen im flachen Wasser an der 40g-Spinnrute.  

Sonntag haben wir nach der Windvorhersage morgens auf Watangeln umdisponiert und konnten immerhin vier MeFos verhaften, wobei nur eine 50iger den Weg in den Backofen gefunden hat. Die anderen drei dürfen gerne noch etwas wachsen.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War Samstag auch endlich seit Wochen mal wieder draußen...
Auch wir hatten einen fantastischen Tag.
Einige Dorsche zwischen 50-60cm und 4 untermaßige Forellen.


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Es ist Wochenende , ich hab mal Wind gemacht .


----------



## SyncroT3 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Da hast du ganze Arbeit geleistet, Hut ab


----------



## Schneiderfisch (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja vielen Dank du.... :vik:


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Och , dafür doch nicht .


----------



## MAXIMA (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

#h so isser.....stets hilfsbereit  #6


----------



## Fxndlxng (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich hätte dann auch bald Urlaub, also bitte jetzt nicht nachlassen.


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mit was nicht nachlassen ?  Mit dem Wind ?
Gruss


----------



## Fxndlxng (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja, sicher das. 

Am Ende komm ich sonst noch vor Weihnachten an Fisch ran.
Was soll dann aus dem Pizza-Lieferservice werden? Der Mann muss schließlich auch leben.





In Wahrheit hasse ich Lieferservice aber Fisch hab ich halt auch kaum noch... Ich war davon ausgegangen jetzt öfter mal Nachschub organisieren zu können aber so...


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

guck mal zum Himmel  alles voll Sterne    jetzt


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Muss ich für aufstehen und den Vorhang beiseite ziehen .
Hab ich jetzt kein Bock drauf .


----------



## Schneiderfisch (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ihr seid mir schon so en paar Spezies )))))


----------



## RoGli (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war für zwei drei Stunden in der Bucht unterwegs. Waren sogar reichlich Leihboote unterwegs - schon heftig ...

Hat sich aber gelohnt! Könnte drei gute Dorsche mitnehmen und die erste maßige MeFo der Saison für mich 





Geht doch ...


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sirpma (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri RoGli. Sag mal, war der Wind der Vorhersage bei Windfinder entsprechend? Hast du die Fänge erschleppt oder gufiert? Gruß Sirpma

Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blaupause (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri Rogli, schöner Fisch.


----------



## Margaux (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Roland: Petri zu den schönen Fischen. Manchmal ist alleine fahren doch ergiebiger  Tim und ich hatten jedenfalls nichts, weil wir recht schnell wieder abgebrochen haben. Uns war der Wochenend-Wind, den Stephan geschickt hatte |bigeyes, zu heftig.


----------



## RoGli (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Margaux: Mein Boot ist so schmal, das schneidet die Wellen ;-)

Alle Fische geschleppt und über 6-10 Metern mit DTD erschleppt. Das MeFo-Blech wollte keiner ...

Wind war wie angesagt ne gute 4 begleitet mit ner kurzen kabbeligen Welle... aber ich bin da nicht ganz so empfindlich. Zudem ist es für mich als Heimspieler auch einfacher auch mal nur für 1-2 Stunden rauszukommen 






Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schneiderfisch (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich sachs ja!
Hier is der -ma sagen- reiiiiiine Beweis!
Deeptail Dancer rocken eben!:vik::vik:

Petri Rogli! Aufn DTD ist die quasi doppelt so wertvoll


----------



## RoGli (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Es ist wohl immer die Frage, wie das Boot ausgestattet ist bzw. ausgestattet werden kann. 

Hätte ich ein voll ausgestattetes Trollingboot mit Downrigger und Planermast würde ich wahrscheinlich mehr mit Blinkern angeln. Aber für den Ottonormalbootsangler ist meiner Ansicht nach der DTD die beste Wahl. 

... aber das Thema hatten wir ja schon ;-)

DTD for President!!![emoji12]


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Margaux (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



RoGli schrieb:


> Es ist wohl immer die Frage, wie das Boot ausgestattet ist bzw. ausgestattet werden kann.
> 
> ... für den Ottonormalbootsangler ist meiner Ansicht nach der DTD die beste Wahl.


 
Ich finde, man sollte das ganze nicht "schwarz-weiß" sehen. Wobbler sind sicher immer eine Bank und über den "Beifang" Dorsch freut sich abends die Bratpfanne. Trotzdem gibt es einfach Tage, an denen der Blinker fängiger ist, gerade auf Mefo. Vielleicht können die Trolling-Experten hier bestätigen, daß gerade an sehr kalten Tagen ein recht langsam geführter Schlepplöffel erste Wahl ist?! 

Auch ich habe ja bekanntermaßen ein "Ottonormalboot" (und möchte auch gar kein voll ausgestattetes Trolling-Boot) und versuche trotzdem bei zwei Ruten immer einen Blinker und einen Wobbler auszulegen.


----------



## Fxndlxng (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Margaux schrieb:


> daß gerade an sehr kalten Tagen ein recht langsam geführter Schlepplöffel erste Wahl ist?!



Naturköder lassen sich noch deutlich langsamer schleppen und sind bei eisigen Temperaturen allererste Wahl.



Ich geb mich geschlagen, die Beweislage ist erdrückend! 
DTD, the one and only. #t
Aber nehmt's mir nicht übel, dass ich meine Trutten auch weiterhin mit anderen Ködern fange. :vik:


----------



## Margaux (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Ich geb mich geschlagen, die Beweislage ist erdrückend!


 
Der Winter ist ja noch lang genug für Gegenbeweise  

Naturköder fische ich als passionierter Spinnangler nicht, und die Apex bspw. arbeiten langsam geführt auch schon sehr gut.


----------



## Marco74 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Vor neun Tagen gab es drei Forellen auf Break Point Xl und keine auf Wobbler (ääähhh, ich hatte auch keine Wobbler dran ;-)))
Nee, Wobbler sind gut, wenn du ruppige See hast und stark schwankende Geschwindigkeiten. Grade wenn du gegen die Welle fährst und dauernd stoppst. Bein wenig Wind und Welle kann ich meine Blinker so laufen lassen, dass sie alle vier/fünf Sekunden ausbrechen - dann ist es für mich perfekt. Natürlich wollen die Fische manchmal auch eher träge Köder (der Dorsch ist eh nicht der schnellste)


----------



## King_Fisher (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,
ich suche eine neue Rolle für meine light-pilk-Rute. Nutze die Rute vom Kleinboot zum Pilken, sowie zum Schleppen mit Wobblern bzw. Schlepplöffeln.
Kann wer nen Tip geben (Preisklasse bis 100 EUR, gerne auch günstiger). Ich bevorzuge normalerweise Stationärrollen, wäre aber auch ansonsten einer Multi nicht komplett abgeneigt. Taugt die Penn Slammer was?
Vielen Dank für Eure Tips!


----------



## RoGli (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ok. Blinker geht auch ... war aber heute in der Watbüx unterwegs ...




;-)


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Svenno 02 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri Heil, aus der Lübecker Bucht?


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

#6
 Super!
 Von mir auch nen Petri!


----------



## Fxndlxng (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri!
mein Lieblings-Küstenblinker! :l
Wenn der wind so bleibt steig ich die nächsten Tage auch noch in die Wathose. Bleibt einem ja nix anderes übrig.


----------



## RoGli (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> .... noch in die Wathose. Bleibt einem ja nix anderes übrig.




Das war ja auch unsere Überlegung ;-)

Das war im Übrigen die kleinere ... Jemand anderes hat da den Vogel abgeschossen: 57er beim ersten Mal ... Nicht war, Tim???

;-)


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Margaux (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> mein Lieblings-Küstenblinker!


 
Genau mit DEM hatten wir von zwei Wochen die beste Forelle. Mein Kumpel fischt den quasi das Jahr über durch. Immer das Dekor, lediglich verschiedene Gewichte, jeweils an die Bedingungen angepaßt. So einfach (und erfolgreich zugleich) kann die Köderwahl sein...


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



King_Fisher schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich suche eine neue Rolle für meine light-pilk-Rute. Nutze die Rute vom Kleinboot zum Pilken, sowie zum Schleppen mit Wobblern bzw. Schlepplöffeln.
> Kann wer nen Tip geben (Preisklasse bis 100 EUR, gerne auch günstiger). Ich bevorzuge normalerweise Stationärrollen, wäre aber auch ansonsten einer Multi nicht komplett abgeneigt. Taugt die Penn Slammer was?
> Vielen Dank für Eure Tips!



Moin King Fisher
Die Penn Slammer ist absolut i.O. .
Habe die 460 und 360 im Gebrauch und muss sagen das die 360 völlig ausreicht  .
Gruß


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



RoGli schrieb:


> Das war ja auch unsere Überlegung ;-)
> 
> Das war im Übrigen die kleinere ... Jemand anderes hat da den Vogel abgeschossen: 57er beim ersten Mal ... Nicht war, Tim???
> 
> ...



Ja. Das war schon ziemlich cool. Werde jetzt wohl alle drei Boote verkaufen...

VG TIM


----------



## marschel (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Waren gestern los ab Travemünde.

Steinriff, Pelzerhaken, Neustadt... 2 gute Dorsche, der Rest hatte wohl Zahnschmerzen #c

Wind SW 5 bis 6 bei mittlerer Welle, Wetter darf aber ruhig besser werden 

Marcel #h von der Jukama


----------



## bensihari (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen,

wir wollten Montag los... Da steht jetzt ne 6 aus West angesagt... Kann man da wohl noch schleppen? Ich würd ja fast vermuten, dass das grenzwertg ist... Was meint Ihr???

VG Jens


----------



## marschel (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



bensihari schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> wir wollten Montag los... Da steht jetzt ne 6 aus West angesagt... Kann man da wohl noch schleppen? Ich würd ja fast vermuten, dass das grenzwertg ist... Was meint Ihr???
> 
> VG Jens



Also wir hatten gestern im Schnitt 1m Welle und eine Drift bis knapp 4 kmh, da rollt das Boot schon gut, das ist schon recht heftig


----------



## bensihari (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



marschel schrieb:


> Also wir hatten gestern im Schnitt 1m Welle und eine Drift bis knapp 4 kmh, da rollt das Boot schon gut, das ist schon recht heftig



Hmpf, das wird zu viel sein... Sicherheit geht vor! Son Mist... Naja, mal gucken, vielleicht geht die Prognose ja noch runter...
Aber danke für die Info!!!


----------



## King_Fisher (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Team Ahnungslos schrieb:


> Moin King Fisher
> Die Penn Slammer ist absolut i.O. .
> Habe die 460 und 360 im Gebrauch und muss sagen das die 360 völlig ausreicht  .
> Gruß



Vielen Dank für die Antwort! Kann man die 360er auch zum leichten Trolling nehmen (Boot mit leichter Trolling-Ausstattung (Trollingbar, Scherbretter, usw.) vorhanden) oder bekommt man Pilken und Schleppen, bei dem ja eine deutlich höhere Belastung auf der Rolle liegt, nicht unter einen Hut? Wäre sonst auch für eine Multi im Preissegment bis 135 EUR offen!?


----------



## Marco74 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ne Multi ist für das Trolling schon besser. Zum einen steckt sie die Dauerbelastung besser weg, zum anderen ist das Auslassen der Köder mit Freilauf einfacher.
Mit 135 EUR kommst du locker hin. Zum ersten reinschnuppern reichen die einfachen Okumas (da kosten zwei weniger als 135 EUR). Besser sind die Okuma Coldwater und die Daiwa LC 47. z.B. hier:
http://www.schleppfischer.de/Daiwa-Sealine-SG-47-LC3B
Wenn du kein Zählwerk möchtest, bietet sich die Shimano Charter Special an.
Eine Preisklasse höher die die Shimano Tecota.
Ne einfache Trollingrute bekommst du für unter 50 EUR
http://www.schleppfischer.de/Rhino-Trolling-Team-Rigger-Witch-II


----------



## Schneiderfisch (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Uiuiuiuiui....Marco, Links zu fremden Shops!  

Und die stehen ja schon FAST 2h hier...Wohl alle Mods aufm Weihnaxmarkt :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Marco74 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Darf ich nicht?
Dann bitte löschen!


----------



## Thorbi (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin moin!
Am Freitag siehts nach einem kleinen Windloch aus. Da werde ich wohl mal einen Versuch starten. Allerdings eventuell von Damp aus. 
Ist sonst jemand los?

Gruß Thorbi


----------



## Schneiderfisch (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Thorbi schrieb:


> Moin moin!
> Am Freitag siehts nach einem kleinen Windloch aus. Da werde ich wohl mal einen Versuch starten. Allerdings eventuell von Damp aus.
> Ist sonst jemand los?
> 
> Gruß Thorbi



Und genau das werde ich auch nutzen wenn es denn so kommen sollte!

Starte von Neustadt. Mache je nach Strömung und tatsächlichem Wind die Bädertour oder hoch nach Norden...


----------



## Zoidberg (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

z.z. ist ja ans rausfahren nicht zu denken. ich war nach ca. 2 wochen wieder am boot um nach den rechten zu schauen. 1 tag später und ich hätt wohl nen bergungskran gebraucht |scardie:

frohe weihnachten euch allen


----------



## SyncroT3 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das ist der Grund, warum ich mein Boot jetzt in der Halle statt im Hafenbecken stehen habe.. So sah es bei mir letztes Jahr auch aus, dass brauche ich nicht noch einmal. 
Frohe Weihnachten ebenso und immer eine handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel  
Michael


----------



## RoGli (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

... eine Handbreit Wasser im Kiel ... ;-)

Die Lösung heißt Bilgenpumpe ... oder wie es ein Stegnachbar gemacht hat einfach eine Tauchpumpe mit Schwimmerschalter ins Boot


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fxndlxng (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Oder ein selbstlenzendes Boot. Dann hat man das Problem auch nicht. 

Habe gestern den Vertrag für mein neues Boot unterschrieben: 
Merry Fisher 755 :vik:


----------



## Zoidberg (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

bis vor paar jahren hab ich noch in neustadt gewohnt. da wars kein problem mal kurz vorbeischauen und ggf leer schöpfen. jetzt bin ich alle 2-3 wochen in neustadt und das reicht dann meistens. ansonsten achtet ein freund darauf, der in der kunya arbeitet. nur dieses mal nicht, weil er im urlaub ist. und bei den extremen niederschlagsmengen der letzten tage war das boot schnell voll.
das mit der tauchpumpe hab ich gesehen. eine simple und clevere lösung. habe auch schon daran gedacht soetwas zu verbauen. aber wie gesagt, bis jetzt klappte das auch ohne pumpe.
@findling: gratulliere zum neuen boot. sieht ja "ganz nett" aus. da wird sich bestimmt die ganze familie drauf wohl fühlen. welche motorisierung hast du gewählt?


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Start ins Jahr 2015 wünsche ich allen Ostsee bekloppten . 

Gruß


----------



## Schneiderfisch (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wünsche auch frohe Weihnachten.
Petri Marius zur neuen Schale! Beeindruckendes, tolles Boot! :k:k


----------



## Ableger (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Oder ein selbstlenzendes Boot. Dann hat man das Problem auch nicht.
> 
> Habe gestern den Vertrag für mein neues Boot unterschrieben:
> Merry Fisher 755 :vik:



Tolles Boot!! Glückwunsch. Motor?


----------



## Fxndlxng (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke, die Vorfreude ist schon riesig. 
Antrieb wird ein 200PS Yamaha. Bugstrahlruder, Pantry, Kühlschrank, Standheizung, Plotter, Funke, AIS und Autopilot sind mit drin. Den Rest rüste ich dann langsam nach.
Jetzt brauche ich noch einen Trailer und nen Liegeplatz ab Juni.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wow, Marius, tolle Ausstattung!!! #6#6#6#6
Wünsche immer gute Fahrt und ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel!


----------



## niclmo (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Danke, die Vorfreude ist schon riesig.
> Antrieb wird ein 200PS Yamaha. Bugstrahlruder, Pantry, Kühlschrank, Standheizung, Plotter, Funke, AIS und Autopilot sind mit drin. Den Rest rüste ich dann langsam nach.
> Jetzt brauche ich noch einen Trailer und nen Liegeplatz ab Juni.



Glückwunsch  ist eine gute Entscheidung. Ich habe mir im März ein MF 755 gekauft, liegt in Laboe. Bugstrahlruder vermisse ich bei meiner, durch den Aufbau ist Sie doch sehr windanfällig. Ich habe mir noch einen 2. Fischfinder außen über der Schiebetür anbauen lassen, ist ganz praktisch. Fahren macht echt Spaß und du kannst Sie fast auf dem Tellerrand drehen. Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß und das die Zeit bis zum Stapellauf schnell vergeht.


----------



## SyncroT3 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sehe gerade live im Netz , wie einige von euch ihre Bahnen bei fast Windstille durch die Bucht ziehen... ICH WILL AUCH


----------



## Shadpoker (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

welche Webcam ist das ?


----------



## SyncroT3 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Auf myostsee,


----------



## Margaux (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



SyncroT3 schrieb:


> Sehe gerade live im Netz , wie einige von euch ihre Bahnen bei fast Windstille durch die Bucht ziehen... ICH WILL AUCH



Dann hast Du mich bestimmt auch gesehen  
Melde Dich, Du kannst wie letzten Winter gerne mit #6


----------



## SyncroT3 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Volker, Schöne Weihnachten aus den Flachland... Ich bin ab 30.ste oben in scharbeutz, allerdings mit Familie, von daher?... Neujahrstag sieht ja gut aus wegen Wind  kannst ja gerne nochmal Bescheid sagen, wenn und wann du raus fährst, dann nehme ich die Angel mit!


----------



## RoGli (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War ja richtig Verkehr in der Bucht ... aber teilweise ne ganz trübe Suppe und viel Kraut. Vor allem vor Neustadt Richtung Phaken. Vor Sierksdorf war es meißt ok ... 

Schöne große Dorsche mit 60+ . So soll das sein. Alles U50 darf noch wachsen - soll ja nächste Saison auch noch was da sein ...


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schneiderfisch (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hi Leute,
es war ein herrlicher Tag heute, allerdings mit wenig Fisch.
Im Hafen haben wir zwar von 11 Mefo´s gehört ( :vik: )
Allerdings war das weit weit weg von unserem Boot 

Im Hafen angekommen, zeigte sich schon eine unglaubliche Brühe...Keine 30cm Sicht ins Wasser...OHA! Das kann ja was werden, dachte ich mir....
Naja, wir hatten 16Nm auf der Uhr als wir zurück kamen in den Hafen und 5oder6 Dorsche in akzeptabler Größe.
Kurz vor Ende sind wir noch durch einen gigantischen Grasteppich vorm Krankenhaus am Südstrand gefahren, der uns ein noch NIE dagewesenes Chaos an Bord verursacht hat. :m

Nach dem Wetter der letzten 10 Tage war es aber ein toller Tag auf dem Wassser!
Und richtig viel Verkehr fand ich nu wirklich nicht. Das kenne ich als deutlich mehr.

Petri allen Fängern!


----------



## Pike28 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War heute auch mit meinem Sohn los - war ein super Tag.

Nach 10 Dorschen (50-72 cm) haben wir aufgehört. Aber nix silbriges.

Trübe Brühe, mitunter etwas Seegras aber keine Horrorgeschichten.

Gruß, Guido


----------



## Schneiderfisch (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri euch Beiden Guido!


----------



## RoGli (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das mit dem "richtig Verkehr" war auch nicht ganz so ernst gemeint. Aber gegenüber gestern ... Da war ich der einzige ...

Der Krautteppich war schon sehr zentral vor dem Klinikum. Da hattet Ihr richtig Tüddel an Bord .. Da habe ich es mit meinen drei Ruten entspannter ;-)


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pike28 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> Petri euch Beiden Guido!



Danke Olli


----------



## Schneiderfisch (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin wird nochmal angegriffen!
Wer ist noch draussen?


----------



## King_Fisher (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir waren gestern auch unterwegs und konnten ordentlich Dorsche greifen. In welcher Tiefe habt Ihr gefangen??? Wir haben die meisten recht tief (zwischen 13 und 15 Metern) gefunden...


----------



## Schneiderfisch (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Oh, ich bin gestern nur flach gefahren zwischen 6-13M.
Hatte nur wenige Dorsche. Kein Silber.
Wo bist gefahren?


----------



## RoGli (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war auch eher zwischen 6 und 10m unterwegs. Da war nicht so viel aber die größeren (Ü60). 

Im Tieferen gab es mehr Bisse, bei mir dann aber eher die kleineren (U50). 

Habe recht konsequent gleichen Aufbau gefischt: Backbord 45gr. Blinker mit 24gr. Paravan am Sideplaner,  Steuerbord Sideplaner und DTD6 (4,5m) und nach Achtern DTD9/11 (6/9m). 
Der Blinker blieb Schneider, DTD6 da. 10 Dorsche bis max. 55cm, DTD9/11 die beiden größten bis 64cm, plus viele U50. 

Also, ein richtiges System gab es nicht ... bis bei dem Blinker ;-)


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan1887 (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin !
Ich werde nächste Woche mal mit den Boot unterwegs sein .
Ist die Slippe in Grömitzer Hafen offen ? Kunja Werft doch bestimmt oder?

Michael#h


----------



## RoGli (28. Dezember 2014)

Grömitz ist, soweit ich weiß, zu. Bei der Ancora ist die Schranke weg und die Kette offen ... scheint eine günstige Slipmöglichkeit zu sein ;-)


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Grömitz ist offen . 

Wenn ihr Mefo fangen wollt fischt ihr zu tief .
Am Board außen  immer Oberflächennah fischen , Eigengewicht vom Köder und Blei so leicht wie möglich .


----------



## King_Fisher (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> Oh, ich bin gestern nur flach gefahren zwischen 6-13M.
> Hatte nur wenige Dorsche. Kein Silber.
> Wo bist gefahren?



Waren Ecke Walkyriengrund


----------



## Stefan1887 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke für die Info !|wavey:


----------



## Margaux (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



SyncroT3 schrieb:


> Neujahrstag sieht ja gut aus wegen Wind  kannst ja gerne nochmal Bescheid sagen, wenn und wann du raus fährst, dann nehme ich die Angel mit!



Hallo Michael, wir können ja am 31.12. oder 01.01. für 3-4 Stunden raus. Es muß ja keine Ganztagestour werden, wenn Du mit Familie da bist. Ich bin derzeit auf Mefo aus, also am besten die 10-30g. Spinnrute und ein paar Snaps einpacken...#h


----------



## Fxndlxng (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War heute draußen. War sehr gut, schöne Köhler bis knapp unter 60cm, unzählige Dorsche in sehr guten Größen und zwei Forellen von 63 und 51cm. Alles auf Blinker.


----------



## Ableger (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Welche Tiefe hast du gefischt? wir waren gestern Richtung MV (Rosenhagen) unterwegs und haben alle Dorsche (wirklich alle) in 8 Meter gefangen. Leider keine MeFo ;+ Morgen geht's wieder los...freu...


----------



## Fxndlxng (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Alles bei ca. 15m. Bin morgen wieder draußen.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Marius,
kann ich mit?
oder du bei mir?
Fahre pilothouse morgen...


----------



## Stefan1887 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So,war heute mal kurz draußen . 
Angelzeit :12.30-16.00 
8 gute Dorsche auf DTD 11 
Fangtiefe ca 7-8 m
Hatte leider zu wenig Zeit zum probieren , hab nur die eine
Tiefenlinie versucht und einigermaßen gut gefangen .
Leider viele Aussteiger!

Michael|wavey:


----------



## Schneiderfisch (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri Stefan!
8m und DTD 11 geht bei den Wassertemperaturen irgendwie IMMER! :vik:


----------



## mathei (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> Petri Stefan!
> 8m und DTD 11 geht bei den Wassertemperaturen irgendwie IMMER! :vik:


und der bauch ist blank :q


----------



## marschel (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Stefan1887 schrieb:


> So,war heute mal kurz draußen .
> Angelzeit :12.30-16.00
> 8 gute Dorsche auf DTD 11
> Fangtiefe ca 7-8 m
> ...



So sollte jede Meldung aussehen, fehlt nur noch Wind und dann ist es perfekt. 
:m|wavey: danke


----------



## Fxndlxng (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Heute 2 von Ü60, zwei Endvierziger und 2 zurück. Dazu ein paar Dorsche und ca. 10 Seelachse. Alles auf Blinker. Leider nicht so viel Zeit gehabt. Da wär noch mehr drin gewesen. 
Allen Buchtanglern einen Guten Rutsch!


----------



## Schneiderfisch (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Na das hat sich ja dolle gelohnt!
Petri Marius.
Schönes Ding!


----------



## Marco74 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Glückwunsch! Auf große Blinker oder eher die Mittelklasse? Letzten Sonntag ging bei uns auf Großköder gar nichts. Ein Dorsch hatte auch kleine Stöcker ausgespuckt.


----------



## Fxndlxng (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Eine der Forellen war vollgestopft mit kleinen Stöckern. 
Ich habe meine Forellen alle auf Big Ed und Ismo's Quak gefangen. Mein Mitangler hat aber auch auf Breakpoint M Erfolg gehabt.
Feinste Bedingungen im Moment.


----------



## Marco74 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Interessant. Passen denn der Big Ed und der Ismo Quak vom Speed zueinander? Eigentlich ist der Big Ed doch ein Köder, der viel Geschwindigkeit braucht...
Aber wer fängt, hat natürlich recht 
Eher über tiefen Wasser gefangen oder an der 10m Kante?
Guten Rutsch an alle!


----------



## Welshunter (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wann: gestern, 30.12. 11-15 Uhr
Was: Schlauchboot 
Wo: ab Niendorf
Wind: abflauende 3-4 ablandig 
Fänge: 1x55 Silber auf Northern King am 40er Blei

Sonstiges: Wo sind die Dorsche gewesen. Eine Woche vorher noch auf 3-5m besackt, gestern bis auf 10m gar nichts. Haben einige Boote an der Spitze des Riffs gesehen, Hatten die was?Die Netze standen teilweise extrem weit draußen. 

Was ist denn im Bereich Haffkrug/Scharbeutz los? Lohnt da ein Versuch?


----------



## Stefan1887 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin!
Wie und bei welcher Wassertiefe fangt ihr die Köhler .
Hatte letzten Winter etliche In der Brandung ,diesen Herbst
und Winter noch keinen.

Michael|wavey:


----------



## Fxndlxng (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Marco74 schrieb:


> Interessant. Passen denn der Big Ed und der Ismo Quak vom Speed zueinander? Eigentlich ist der Big Ed doch ein Köder, der viel Geschwindigkeit braucht...
> Aber wer fängt, hat natürlich recht
> Eher über tiefen Wasser gefangen oder an der 10m Kante?
> Guten Rutsch an alle!



Nee, hast schon recht. Habe zunächst voll auf Kupfer gesetzt und fast nur Big Ed gefischt. Später dann auf Ismo gewechselt und damit halt auch noch zugeschlagen.
Die letzten beiden 60iger bei knapp über 10m Tiefe. Den Rest deutlich tiefer, bei 15-20m Tiefe.
Grüße!


----------



## trollingfreak (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Heute 2 von Ü60, zwei Endvierziger und 2 zurück. Dazu ein paar Dorsche und ca. 10 Seelachse. Alles auf Blinker. Leider nicht so viel Zeit gehabt. Da wär noch mehr drin gewesen.
> Allen Buchtanglern einen Guten Rutsch!




Moin und Petri Marius!
Ist schon genial was wir da an Mefos überlisten konnten ;-)
Fast jedes Boot hat mehrfach gesilbert die letzten Tage.
Gruß und Petri alle:vik:


----------



## Fxndlxng (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja, war nen 1a Tip von Dir! Innerhalb einer Stunde hatten wir 2 60er im Boot. Leider mussten wir danach abbrechen, wäre sicher noch mehr drin gewesen.
Grüße!


----------



## Svenno 02 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ein Kumpel von mir war vor 2 Tagen draußen in der Lübecker Bucht.
18 Dorsche geschleppt bis 65 cm auf der 6 m Linie.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

wir haben sonntag vor grömitz das schleppen nach 3 maßigen mefos ohne dorschkontakt mittags eingestellt und uns noch 8-9 Dorsche gestippt. beim schleppen ging gaanix mit dorsch beim stippen gings...auch 6m...


----------



## elbetaler (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

#h Mal aus reiner Neugier:
  hat schon einer von euch einen unlängst markierten Dorsch fangen können? Oder was davon gehört?
 Waren ja paar tausend Stück?

 Schönes WE und Petri.


----------



## ZirniZ (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo,
hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit dieser Rute zum Mefo fischen?
G-LOOMIS IMX 1143-2S Forcelite Spinning Rod 9,6" 1/4- 1oz
Wollte eigentlich die Shimano Speedmaster Sea Trout 96, ist aber nicht mehr dran zu kommen!
Gruß


----------



## blassauge (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

da gibt es sie doch:

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/catalogsearch/result/?q=Shimano+Speedmaster+Sea+Trout+96


----------



## Allrounder0872 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin, 
wir sind morgen mit nem boot von kalle unterwegs, wisst ihr in welcher tiefe die fische zur zeit stehen...? Eventuell nen Tipp ob richtung Pelzerhaken oder Sierksdorf...??


----------



## Svenno 02 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Also, da sie vor 2 Wochen auf 6 m standen und sich das Wetter nicht großartig verändert hat, würde ich Richtung Sierksdorf fahren und da schleppen zwischen 6-12 m. Vll könnt ihr euch noch einen blanken Silberbarren holen.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Tja, das ist genau die Frage...
Wollte gerade die selbe Frage stellen 

Moin gehts los und ich bin grad bissi Planlos was grad Phase ist in der Bucht....
Wird sicher keiner von euch genau wissen, war ja vermutlich keiner los die letzten Tage...
Ich glaub ich versuche morgen mal auf 15m tief fahren und flach fangen...
Was meint ihr?


----------



## ZirniZ (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



blassauge schrieb:


> da gibt es sie doch:
> 
> http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/catalogsearch/result/?q=Shimano+Speedmaster+Sea+Trout+96



Danke für den Link, ist aber leider nicht lieferbar! Die Produktion wurde im März eingestellt und alle Restbestände sind ausverkauft!


----------



## sirpma (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Guten Abend liebe Gemeinde . Wie sah es heute mit den Fängen aus? Kann jemand einen Bericht zur aktuellen Lage geben?LG 

Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Slider17 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ja das frage ich mich auch...
bestes wetter heut und ich musste arbeiten
bestimmt leos satt heut,fg


----------



## Schneiderfisch (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hi Leute,
lief heute sehr zäh für uns.
Haben die Bädertour gefahren. Vor Scharbeutz alles vollgestellt, das war doch nervig.
Irgendwie haben wir wohl ein altes herumstehendes Netz erwischt, jedenfalls gabs einen mehrfachhook und das bedurfte eines Vollstops :-(
Naja bei dem Wind könnt ihr euch ja vorstellen was mit 6 im Wasser befindlichen Brettchen passierte....
Zum Schluß hatten wir den Salat dann noch im Propeller #q
Das konnten wir zum Glück so wieder herausdrehen das wir zurück in den Hafen fahren konnten. Dort war dann um 10.30 katastrophe eliminieren angesagt. Mein Sohn hat die Zeit genutzt sich in der herrlichen Sonne auf dem Steg seinen Henkelmann zur Brust zu nehmen 

Alles in allem gabs bei uns 3 Dorsche und 1 Köhler auf tiefer als 40ft.
Die haben auf orange Downrigger Apexe mit und ohne schwarze Punkte gebissen.
Meine Brettchen wurden heute stoisch ignoriert....
Bei dem Chaos habe ich einen teuren originalen Slide Diver und einen Flat Jack gelassen....
Beim letzten Trip habe ich die Bucht mit einem Steuerbordbrettchen beehrt...Schon wieder ganz schön teuer die Saison #d #d
Wünsche allen die morgen loskommen mehr Glück!


----------



## Fxndlxng (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



sirpma schrieb:


> Guten Abend liebe Gemeinde . Wie sah es heute mit den Fängen aus? Kann jemand einen Bericht zur aktuellen Lage geben?LG
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk





Ziemlich mau. Paar Forellen bis Mitte 50. Wenig Dorsch und Köhler.


----------



## sirpma (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Vielen Dank für die Berichte. Das hört sich ja nicht sooo toll an. Vielleicht ist ja heute noch jemand draußen und kann berichten. 

Gesendet von meinem ZP980+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marco74 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bei uns auch ganz zäh. 4 gute Seelachse und 2 Dorsche. Kein silber. 
@ Marius: Da hattest du ja mehr Erfolg. Fast alles Boote hatten kein Silber bis auf eines, was vor Grömitz Erfolg hatte. Du auch?


----------



## Fxndlxng (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin, mein altes Boot mit neuem Besitzer hatte 3 Grönländer und eine von Mitte 50 vor Haffkrug.


----------



## Ableger (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin, ich war heute für ein paar wenige Stunden Richtung Boltenhagen auf der Suche nach Meerforellen... leider nur 2 Dorsche..


----------



## Axtwerfer (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War Di. und Mittwoch mit Onkel Frank draußen. Zuerst über Sierksdorf Richtung Haffkrug auf 5-6 m. Nix..#c. dann ins Tiefe, ca. 15 m. bissen ein paar ordentliche Köhler und ein Dorsch. Dabei blieb es dann auch.

Nächster Tag, ab Untiefentonne Richtung Grömitz. Auf 13- 15 m. Viele Anzeigen auf dem Echo. Dann der erste Köhler und ein Dorsch, kurz vor Grömitz Hafen gerade in der Wendung ein schöner 70 Dorsch auf dem Planerbord ! Zurück auf 20 meter noch einige Dorsche auf dem Rigger.

Mefo leider totale Fehlanzeige.:c Wetter war aber Super|supergri


----------



## Onkel Frank (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich hasse diese verdammte Mütze


----------



## Lümmy (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ist heute jemand draußen? Ich will morgen mal für zwei drei Stunden los. Mein Boot soll getestet warden. Wird nur ein kurzer Trip, um zu testen, ob alles so läuft wie ich mir das vorstelle... Wenn das klappt, wird in nächster Zeit dann endlich richtig angegriffen...


----------



## Stefan1887 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War am 22.01.2015 draußen . Hab mal vor Grömitz versucht .
War zwar wenig Wind ,aber richtige Dünung .Mußte sogar 
mit Wind den Treibanker rauslassen sonst wurde es zu schnell.
Leider mau ,4 gute Dorsche in 4 Std an der 9 mLinie beim schleppen..
So schlecht hatte ich dort noch nie.|uhoh:

Michael|wavey:


----------



## Torstenh (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo, möchte am nächsten oder wenn es der Wind nicht zulässt übernächsten Samstag gerne in der Neustädter Bucht schleppen.
  Da ich bisher nur einmal vom Strand aus auf Mefo geangelt habe, hab ich keine Ahnung wo ich mein Boot slippen kann.
 Wenn mir jemand eine Slipmöglichkeit nennen kann wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Fxndlxng (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Slippanlagen:
- Ancora Marina
- Kunya Werft
- Neustädter Kommunalhafen bei den Fischern

Alternativ in Travemünde oder in Grömitz


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Stehen nicht 2 Hausboote in der Slippe Ancora? Denn kann man dort nicht slippen. Mit nem kleinen Boot geht auch noch Bliesdorf, wenn nicht gerade Ostwind drauf ist.
Gruß Marco


----------



## Lümmy (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Milan.Lüb.Bucht schrieb:


> Stehen nicht 2 Hausboote in der Slippe Ancora? Denn kann man dort nicht slippen. Mit nem kleinen Boot geht auch noch Bliesdorf, wenn nicht gerade Ostwind drauf ist.
> Gruß Marco



Freitag war die Slippe frei. Die Hausboote standen Weit weg davon....


----------



## Torstenh (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

OK danke habe dann ja ein paar zur Auswahl.


----------



## Axtwerfer (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Letzte Woche waren am Tage Baggerschiffe direkt an der Slippe des Kommunalhafen am arbeiten, Ancora war aber frei !

Travemünde geht aber auch immer.


----------



## Torstenh (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo, hat wer am Wochenende geschleppt. Fahre Samstag hoch und möchte gern wissen ob im Moment gefangen wird. Laut Windfinder sollen es 3-4 Stärken aus West werden. Kann man da in der Bucht noch bequem fischen oder wird man sehr durchgeschaukelt?


----------



## Fxndlxng (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Es ist schon wieder ein toller Lachs von deutlich über einem Meter gefangen worden. Forelle geht auch gut.


----------



## Torstenh (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ist denn das Gebiet vor Travemünde  oder Neustadt besser für Mefo und Dorsch?  Travemünde  wäre näher für mich jedoch sind in meinem Angelführer alle interessanten Stellen vor Neustadt angegeben.


----------



## Fxndlxng (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sind beides gute Reviere und außerdem ja auch nicht gerade weit auseinander. Vor Travemünde musst Du aber das Sperrgebiet beachten. Sonst droht Ärger mit der WSP


----------



## Torstenh (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich habe ein Schlauchboot mit 20 PS da ist das schon weit.
 Ok danke dann überlege ich mir nochmal wo ich hin fahre.


----------



## Marco74 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hängt auch vom Wind ab. Bei starkem Südwind kannst du von Travemünde aus prima die Meckpommseite beangeln (auch hier gilt: Achtung Sperrgebiet + extra Karte + Rutenbegrenzung).
Bei Wind aus Nord hast du dagegen vor Neustadt noch Schutz.


----------



## Torstenh (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dann werde ich morgen vor Neustadt mal angreifen. Da kann ich ja auch keine Probleme mit dem Sperrgebiet bekommen. Vom wind her scheint es ja günstig zu sein. Habe bisher immer nur gepilkt. Bin gespannt ob das Freihandschleppen funktioniert und ob ich tief genug runter komme. Habe mich mit ner Auswahl deptail dancer und shads mit dicken Bleiköpfen bewaffnet. Werde berichten.


----------



## Torstenh (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War da aber an angeln war wegen dickem nebel nicht zu denken. Schade aber kann man nicht ändern.


----------



## Fxndlxng (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das tut mir leid. Nächstes Mal klappt es dann hoffentlich...


----------



## RoGli (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gestern nur trübe Suppe und heute bis 6/7bft ...

Wird Zeit, dass sich das ändert ... 


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fxndlxng (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gestern Vormittag sind noch richtig gute Fische rausgekommen. Wer raus kommt, fängt auch.


----------



## RoGli (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nur mit dem richtigen Boot ... und das hat nicht jeder. Mit meiner Jolle sieht mich keiner bei 6/7 auf dem Wasser [emoji305][emoji305][emoji305]


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## offense80 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Ne 6-7 ?? Was ist denn da das richtige Boot? Da wird es doch schon bei den Angelkuttern aus Heli Town kritisch oder nicht?


----------



## trollingfreak (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Gestern Vormittag sind noch richtig gute Fische rausgekommen. Wer raus kommt, fängt auch.



Genau Marius!
Bis zum Mittag war es Fischbar (8 Forellen wovon 2 mitdurften 65/67) und nen paar Leos und ein Köhler  aber dann wurde es ungemütlich und ich hab mich dichter unter Land verkrochen wo es dann mit der Welle wieder einigermaßen fischbar war. Hat sich gelohnt! Noch eine mitte 60 und eine realesed! :vik:
War ein genialer Tag mit klasse Fischen und bissle viel Wind/Welle
Gruß und Petri alle:vik:


----------



## RoGli (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ihr Glücklichen. Ich bin im Moment zu doof dafür. Fahre wohl, wenn auch sehr geschickt, an den Fischen vorbei. 

Beim Schleppen nur zäh bis nix. Und wenn, dann nur Kleinzeug. Beim Jiggen dann etwas besser. Irgendwie finde ich die Schwärme nicht wirklich. 

... das muss wieder besser werden!!! 


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



RoGli schrieb:


> Ihr Glücklichen. Ich bin im Moment zu doof dafür. Fahre wohl, wenn auch sehr geschickt, an den Fischen vorbei.
> 
> Beim Schleppen nur zäh bis nix. Und wenn, dann nur Kleinzeug. Beim Jiggen dann etwas besser. Irgendwie finde ich die Schwärme nicht wirklich.
> 
> ...






Ich hab extra nen Scotty Downrigger montiert, und doch kein Erfolg...

VG TIM


----------



## Fxndlxng (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Am Dienstag hat es ein Boot auf drei Ü70er Forellen gebracht. Dazu noch mehrere von 50 bis Mitte 60. Das nenn ich mal ein starkes Ergebnis... Petri!
Es hängt jedoch sehr von dem richtigen Riecher ab. Der neue Eigner meines Bootes hat am selben Tag nur einen einzigen 50er Dorsch aus dem Wasser gezogen. 
Noch 3 Monate, dann bin ich endlich wieder mit neuem Boot am Start. Aber vorher geht es noch einmal für 9 Tage nach Bornholm.


----------



## offense80 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dann wünsche ich dir schon mal ein fettes Petri für Bornholm und viel Spaß und noch mehr Petri und immer eine Handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel für dein neues Boot#6#6#6


----------



## RoGli (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dann ist mein Riecher wohl gerade verstopft :-/ Zum Glück weiß ich ja, das es auch anders geht ;-)

Bornholm Bericht ist Ehrensache, oder? Stramme Leinen!


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## druide (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo. Wo kann ich in der neustädter bucht ein angelboot mit mindestens 15PS mieten . Wie sieht es dort zu zeit aus ? Was geht gut an fischen ?


----------



## elle-w (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Kalles Angelshop oder Martins Angeltreff.


----------



## macmarco (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Momentan kannst du dir die Ausfahrt auch sparen...die Bucht ist Fischfrei..... Gefühlt....


----------



## SyncroT3 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/17/644552291a5561b2e75b849ae74e5b1e.jpg


----------



## SyncroT3 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Fischfrei sieht anders aus... Fang am Samstag, war ein toller Tag!


----------



## elle-w (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das ist ja mal eine schöne Strecke .Petri


----------



## Axtwerfer (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nicht schlecht..ich nehme mal an geschleppt, wegen der Köhler.


----------



## RoGli (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Geschleppt - aber mit einem Netz ;-)

Petri zur Strecke! Demnach stehen sie wirklich irgendwo gestapelt. Bzw. standen...

Ich war Dienstag an "Eurem" Platz und konnte mir ein paar Dorsche zusammen zubbeln aber weder die Größe noch die Anzahl. Insofern gefühlt Fischleer ...


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fxndlxng (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



offense80 schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich dir schon mal ein fettes Petri für Bornholm und viel Spaß und noch mehr Petri und immer eine Handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel für dein neues Boot#6#6#6



Danke, Bericht folgt selbstverständlich. Bin vom 09. bis 18.04. vor Ort. 

Petri, zu den Fängen Syncro! 
Ich sag es ja, mit ein bischen Glück und dem richtigen Riecher geht durchaus was.


----------



## Nils1981 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin an alle Buchtfischer, bin in den nächsten Wochen mal in der Heimat und wollte der Bucht einen Besuch abstatten.
Irgendwie finde ich keine Infos über den Bootsverleih in TraMü, für die 15 ps boote. Da hat der Besitzer ja recht oft gewechselt in den letzten Jahren.
Gibt's den noch? Kann mir bitte jemand Infos geben oder ggf. die Nummer zum reservieren per PN schicken. 
Grüße!


----------



## Salora (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nachdem die Angelstuv in Travemünde geschlossen wurde hat Alex wieder die Leihboote zurück übernommen. Liegeplätze wie früher neben der WSP. 

http://www.bootszentrum-travemuende.de/


----------



## Nils1981 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Super - dann ist ja alles in vertrauter Hand 
Danke für die Info!
Man sieht sich auf dem Wasser


----------



## moborie (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ist denn schon irgendwas in Sachen Hering im Gange oder dauert das noch ??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Jonny1985 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## Margaux (2. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



SyncroT3 schrieb:


> Fischfrei sieht anders aus... Fang am Samstag, war ein toller Tag!


 
@Michael: wer war denn der erfolgreiche Skipper :vik:


----------



## Margaux (2. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht..ich nehme mal an geschleppt, wegen der Köhler.


 
Nein, alles ganz "traditionell" gepilkt.
Die Köhler konnte man auf dem Echolot sehr gut im Mittelwasser ausmachen. Dort dann etwas schneller durchgepilkt und der Erfolg stellte sich ein.


----------



## SyncroT3 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Volker, wollte das nicht unterschlagen... Natürlich gebührt die Ehre den Kapitän! Tolles Boot und super Gespür für die Fische . 
Danke nochmal an dieser Stelle...


----------



## Margaux (2. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

#6 |wavey: Das haben wir beide zusammen gut gemacht, Michael, und ich freue mich schon auf unsere nächste gemeinsame Ausfahrt 

Schön vor allem, daß neben Schleppen und dem "modernen" Jiggen das gute, alte Pilken immer noch sehr gut klappt.


----------



## Fxndlxng (2. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bei Eckernförde ist beim Spinnfischen vom Boot in flachem Wasser ein 13kg Lachs gefangen worden. An einer 2,70m Spinnrute auf 18gr Möre Silda. Den Drill hätte ich gerne live erlebt!

Die Lachsfänge in der westlichen Ostsee werden immer mehr.


----------



## Margaux (2. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Genial #6


----------



## Schneiderfisch (5. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

mitlesen


----------



## bierstuch (6. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hi Leute, 
war gestern von Neustadt vor Pelzerhaken und Sierksdorf für 5h unterwegs. Vor Sierksdorf ging so gut wie gar nichts. Vor Pelzerhaken gingen mir etliche Dorsche an den Deeptaildancer...
13 Stück, davon habe ich 4 (60,63,66,69cm) mitgenommen. 
Alle Fische haben zwischen 11m und 13m beim Schleppen gebissen. Nördlich der Untiefentonne konnte ich riesige Schwärme (vermutlich Heringe) auf meinem Echolot ausmachen, die in 17m tiefem Wasser eine Wassersäule von 5m-14m einnahmen. die darunter stehenden Räuber konnten meinen Pilk und Jigversuchen widerstehen...  
Ich hoffe ich konnte einigen mit meiner Info weiterhelfen.
Grüße


----------



## Schneiderfisch (6. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

danke! #6


----------



## bensihari (6. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen,

war heute zwischen Pelzerhaken und Grömitz unterwegs... War überschaubar... N paar kleine Dorsche und zwei Forellen. Zwei gute sind leider ausgestiegen. Im Flachen ging gar nichts, erst bei 10m wurde es besser! Bin morgen noch mal los, mal gucken, ob da mehr geht! ;-)

VG Jens


----------



## RoGli (6. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dann muß ich wohl flacheren Bereiche hervorheben: Sierksdorf -> Haffkrug auf 6-8m. Schöne MeFos auf Apex ...

Hatte meine GoPro im Schlepp: Sichtweite ca. 1,5m und alles Grün

Also als Köder nehmt was in Dunkel und/oder Kontraststark.  


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schneiderfisch (6. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Roland hast du dir was gebaut um die GoPro gut zu schleppen, oder wie hängst du die in die Schnur?


----------



## RoGli (6. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

TrollPro ;-)





Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schneiderfisch (6. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

bin ich zu geizig für )))
habe schonmal überlegt sowas aus einem Kunststoffrohr selbst zu bauen....
Finde 130 Eur zu happig dafür.
danke fürs foto


----------



## RoGli (6. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bei eBay geschossen- sonst wäre mir das auch zu teuer ...

Hatte mir auch schon was bzgl. Eigenbau besorgt, werde ich wohl auch noch zum Vergleich bauen ... 


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bensihari (8. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen,

wir waren gestern in der Bucht unterwegs. Bevor ich hier jetzt alle Details schreibe, guckt einfach mal unter
http://www.carnivore-fishing.de/artikel_angelberichte/id-07032015-trolling-luebecker-bucht.html
Da sollte alles stehen! ;-)

VG Jens


----------



## Fxndlxng (8. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



RoGli schrieb:


> TrollPro ;-)
> Anhang anzeigen 230421
> 
> 
> ...



Geiles Teil! Läuft das stabil? Das wäre noch etwas für meinen Bornholmtrip.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (8. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja die sind super Marius.
Davon gibts atemberaubende Videos aus den USA.
Aber ich finds echt teuer.


----------



## ChrisHH (9. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri an die Fänger der letzten Tage! 
Frage an die, die auf dem Wasser waren - ist es immer noch so trüb wegen der Algenblüte?
@Jens-bensihari
Du schreibst du hast Sardellen geschleppt. Nehme mal an du hast die gefroren gekauft? Haste da vielleicht  nen Tipp wo man die Shoppen kann? Werde wohl mal ein paar Baitholder kaufen und es auch versuchen... Muss man da auf was spezielles bei der Montage achten - Krümmung, Rotation etc.
Donnerstag sieht ja sehr lecker aus - ich glaub ich mach frei und fahr aufs Wasser...


----------



## sirpma (17. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ChrisHH ich bin gespannt auf deinen Fangbericht vom Donnerstag. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T335 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisHH (17. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Sirpma,

hast recht, man muss ja nicht immer nur von den Traumstunden berichten. War letzten Donnerstag ab Neustadt unterwegs. Mit dabei mein Vater und zum ersten Mal beim Schleppen mein 5-jähriger. In der Konstellation ging der Tag eher gemächlich los mit Frühstück am Markt, dann zu Kalle und zum Hafen...
Leider hatte sich die vorher tolle Vorhersage etwas nach vorn verschoben. Wind 1-2 war irgendwann in der Nacht, so dass wir vormittags 2-3 und nachmittags 3-4 in Böen 5 zu erwarten hatten und das aus der blödesten Richtung NO! 
Wir haben brav bis nach Grömitz geschleppt mit zwei DTD und zwei Blinkern am Sideplaner und wenig Vorblei. Gegen die Welle ließ es sich ganz ok fahren aber die Brettchen sind schon immer mal gesprungen... Hatten zwischen PH und Grömitz dann auch Fischkontakt aber die Dorschgröße war eher bescheiden. Meinen Großen hats trotzdem gefreut, dass nicht nur ein Seestern hängen geblieben ist. Hatten Tiefen zwischen 12 und 6m abgeackert aber der erhoffte Einschlag vorallem am Blinker blieb aus. Waren auch weit und breit das einzige Boot, dass ich Schleppen gesehen habe. Da die Wellen zugenommen hatten, haben wir uns dann noch hinter Pelzerhaken verkrochen, wo einige Boote pilkend unterwegs waren. Fische konnte ich bei den anderen keine sehen und bei uns gab's auch nicht's auf Pilker. Drift lag da schon bei fast 3km/h... Da wir weiter draußen auch noch Boote erspähten hatten wir kurz noch den Gedanken es denen gleich zu tun und es bei den Wracks zu versuchen aber das war ne bescheuerte Idee bei den Wellen, denn da war's echt ungemütlich. Mein Kleiner jammerte dann auch wegen der Temperaturen und so waren wir um 4 schon wieder im Hafen. Trotzdem war's nett und ein Tag auf See ist ja irgendwie immer schön und wie ein kurzer Urlaub.|supergri

P.S: Naturköder schleppen ging leider nicht. Hatte darauf spekuliert ein paar Stinte zu nehmen aber Fischböttcher am Mühlenkamp hatte ausgerechnet letzte Woche zu und gefroren konnte ich bei Toom und Edeka auch nichts passendes entdecken...#q


----------



## sirpma (19. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke für diesen tollen Bericht. 

Gesendet von meinem H60-L02 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RoGli (26. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin.
Am Sonntag, nach ständigem Windrichtungswechsel in den letzten Tagen von  Ost nach West und zurück,  war ich mit einem guten Freund Sebastian in  der Neustädter Bucht unterwegs. Das Wasser recht kabbelig und mit starker Drift  (2-2,3km/h). Also war die Entscheidung schnell getroffen es mit  Schleppen auf Silberbarren zu versuchen. 

Kurz hinter der Hafenausfahrt  bei ca. 3-4m ließ ich also den ersten Apex in Wasser, Sideplaner dran  und die Rute abgelegt um die zweite fertig zu machen. Denkste! Noch  bevor der zweite Köder im Wasser war, knarrte schon die Rollenbremse der  Multi. Zum Glück habe ich mir angewöhnt als allererstes den Kescher klar zu machen. Nach kurzem, harten Drill konnte Sebastian den Fisch problemlos gekeschern: 

Mein erster Lachs! 70cm/2,9KG pure Schönheit und Kraft! Wahnsinn...

(um diversen Diskussionen vorzugreifen: Es handelt sich bei dem Fisch  wohl um einen Hybriden. Er hatte etliche Merkmale eines Lachses, aber  auch ein paar einer MeFo. Shitegal, geiler Fisch!)


----------



## RoGli (26. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wer Interesse an Videos und Infos über meine Erfahrungen mit Angeln, Schleppen, Fischen, etc. in der Neustädter Bucht hat, schaut doch mal hier:


https://www.facebook.com/pages/RoGlis-BalticSea-Fishing/1521879538065260

Habe da einige selbstgedrehte Videos eingestellt. Schleppen und Jiggen auf Dorsch und MeFo. Vielleicht gefällt es ja dem ein oder anderen.

Viel Spaß.


----------



## blue pearl (26. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin, sehr schöne Videos, mir juckt es in den Fingern ich muß unbedingt mal wieder los in die Bucht. Gruß und noch viel Petri :vik:


----------



## RoGli (26. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke. Das baut auf und dann lohnt sich das weitermachen. 


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Margaux (26. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Roland: Petri, ganz klasse Fisch!!


----------



## offense80 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri zu diesem geilen Fisch #6


----------



## Fxndlxng (26. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri Rogli, gratuliere zu dem Fisch!

Meiner Meinung nach ist das aber kein Lachs sondern eine Forelle und dazu eindeutig ein Absteiger; 2,9kg sind bei der Länge viel zu wenig. In Top-Kondition würde der Fisch 5kg+ auf die Waage bringen. 
Bitte nimm es mir nicht übel, aber ich hab schon einige Lachse und Forellen gefangen. Deine Fotos sind schon eindeutig. 
Dennoch Petri!

Grüße!


----------



## Marco74 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Klare abgestiegene mefo. Der Fisch hat doch nichts lachsartiges..  Punkte, Schwanzflosse, Maul... Alles typisch mefo...


----------



## SyncroT3 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo zusammen, habe gerade im Radio gehört, dass ein mehr als 1km langes Saugrohr vor Sierkdorf geschleppt wird um Sandaufspülungen vorzunehmen. Weiß hier jemand genaueres, gibt es Sperrungen, wo wird abgesaugt, wo aufgespült? Mache mir gerade ein wenig Sorgen um unsere Bucht.


----------



## Fxndlxng (27. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Marco74 schrieb:


> Klare abgestiegene mefo. Der Fisch hat doch nichts lachsartiges..  Punkte, Schwanzflosse, Maul... Alles typisch mefo...



Ich wollte es nicht so deutlich sagen, bin aber ganz Deiner Meinung. Die Sache ist eindeutig. Eigentlich gehört so ein schlanker Fisch auch wieder zurück...


----------



## RoGli (27. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Eigentlich sollte das Wort "eigentlich" schon längst abgeschafft werden ...

Wie auch immer - ich freu mich immer noch über meine "Lachs-Forelle"


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SyncroT3 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mich wundert das die Info bezüglich Sandaufspülung noch nicht so wahrgenommen wird... Schein doch eine größere Aktion zu werden von der Alle betroffen sind oder liege ich da ganz falsch?... Schließlich bedeutet das doch für alle fischen im Trüben?!


----------



## Margaux (27. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich habe davon bisher nichts gehört. Leider habe ich im Büro nicht die Zeit, danach zu googeln.


----------



## offense80 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Vielleicht hilft das etwas....


http://wp.fwv-sierksdorf.de/?page_id=480


----------



## xbsxrvxr (27. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

leute, sandaufspülungen sind meistens geil...
wenn ein bißchen strom geht gibt es einen sehr trüben-und einen leicht trüben teil(futter gibt es da dann ja ohne ende) ihr solltet da auf jeden fall mal im sichtigeren teil fischen gehen#6

kleiner tipp

(ach ja, nix lachs-forelle...mefo)


----------



## Schneiderfisch (28. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war heute auch total erstaunt über die Sperrbalken und habe prompt einen Blinker dran gelassen....Das Brettchen ist auch abgerissen, das habe ich aber mit einem gekonnten Anlegemanöver wieder geholt :-D
die 6eur für das Blech kann ich noch verkraften 

Bin heute moin in Neustadt gestartet, vorm Klinikum gabs den ersten (leider untermaßigen) silberling und bis Grömitz noch 2 silberne und einen Braunlachs. Etwas später gesellte sich ein Köhler im Mittelwasser dazu.
Als es mittags erheblich auffrischte habe ich alles reingeholt und bin nach süden unter Land vor Timmendorf gefahren. Bädertour nach Neustadt zurück. Dort stieß ich dann auch TOTAL erstaunt auf das Sperrgebiet und die auf 3m stehenden Netze die die ganze Küste von Haffkrug bis Sierksdorf zugenagelt haben.
Die Bädertour gabs noch 2 schöne silberne und damit war der Tag mit 3 entnommenen Forellen und dem Dorsch und dem Köhler ein toller!


----------



## Marco74 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sauber, Olli! Wie kann ich mir das mit dem Sperrgebiet/ dem Balken vorstellen?


----------



## bierstuch (29. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Würde mich auch interessieren, da ich vorhabe am 11.April der Bucht einen Besuch abzustatten...


----------



## Schneiderfisch (29. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nun, das sind 4 gelbe Sperrtonnen die genau zwischen den Sierksdorfer Einzelhäusern und der Betonwüste auf ca. 6m Wassertiefe stehen.
Aus Haffkrug kommend, konnte ich null erkennen wie die stehen, für mich sahen die aus, als wenn sie in einer Linie Richtung See stünden, daher bin ich voll durchs Sperrgebiet durchgefahren, wie ich anschließend feststellen musste als ich zurück bin um mein Brettchen zurück zu holen, da ich nicht schon wieder eines verlieren wollte  (Marco du erinnerst dich sicher :vik

In der Mitte liegen noch 2 rote kleine Bojen, ich nehme an genau dort liegt das Spülrohr.
Ich war schon sehr verwundert darüber und habe gleich mal bei Martin im Angelladen angerufen, der war aber nicht da, und die Person am Tel wusste nicht wovon ich spreche


----------



## Margaux (30. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war Samstag früh bis mittags in Höhe Einlauf blauer Abel/ Taschenwald (?) und habe auf Mefo geblinkert. Dabei konnte ich im oben beschriebenen Bereich ein Schiff beobachten, das vermutlich mit den Sandaufspülungen beschäftigt war (?). 

@Schneiderfisch: hast Du das was gesehen?

Ach ja, ich habe (nur) einmal gesilbert - 45cm, blank und normal-gewichtig (kein Absteiger . Kein Riese, aber als gestriges Sonntagsessen sehr lecker.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (30. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

nein Volker, das Sperrgebiet war einsam und verlassen 
Petri zum erwateten Silber!


----------



## Margaux (31. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> Petri zum erwateten Silber!


 
Danke Olli, ich hatte die Forelle allerdings vom Boot aus erblinkert |rolleyes Und über 3m tiefem Wasser gefangen, wo kein Watangler hinkommt.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (31. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

axoow...las sich anders für mich....


----------



## Margaux (31. März 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Japp stimmt, kann man auch so lesen  In der Bucht bin ich allerdings zu 99% mit dem Boot unterwegs. Ich finde es genial, Bereiche abzufischen, die für mich früher als Watangler so nah und doch so fern waren. Am Samstag - zumindest am Vormittag - standen die Forellen eher tiefer und weiter vom Ufer weg. Da hatten es die Watetenden wohl schwer. 

Ich stelle mich meist mit dem Boot in Ufernähe in ca. 2,5m tiefes Wasser und werfe mit herkömmlichen Mefo-Blinkern - meist Snaps 20 -25g. - sternförmig vom Boot aus. Dabei variiere ich die Tiefe, Spinngeschwindigkeit und Spinnstopps. Mir macht einfach der direkte Biss am leichten Gerät richtig Spaß, auch das Werfen, deshalb habe ich nicht soo das große Interesse am Schleppangeln, auch wenn es mehr und größere Fische bringt. Und eine 60iger Mefo am 7kg Geflecht, 30g-Rute mit 3000er-Shimano-Rolle ist auch eine tolle Sache #6.


----------



## sirpma (5. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moinsen. Ist jemand von euch die Tage in der Bucht unterwegs gewesen? Ich war heute mit der Familie im Neustädter Hafen bummeln. Ganz schön was los gewesen und die Bucht sah ziemlich leer aus. Im Hafen zwischen den ganzen Osterspaziergängern ca 15 Heringsangler. Ab und zu hatten die Angler sogar ein paar Heringe am Band. Wie schaut es in der Bucht aus? Schöne Ostertage der Community.


----------



## Ableger (6. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

war gestern spät Nachmittag für 2,5 Stunden draußen. Haben an Rand vom Sperrgebiet (Travemünde, Brodtene Ufer) mit 2 Angeln zwischen 7 und 8 Meter geschleppt und 2 schöne Dorsche mitgenommen. viele Netze, wenig Angler und super Wetter. Ich frage mich nur, wo die Heringe sind.... schönen Ostermontag Euch allen.


----------



## bombe220488 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Noch jemand aktuelles zu den Heringsfängen / Dorschfängen in der Bucht?


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (7. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> Noch jemand aktuelles zu den Heringsfängen / Dorschfängen in der Bucht?



...die Dorsche musst du suchen, haben am Samstag ca. 80 L Sprit durchgehaun, und kamen mit zwei Dorschen und zwei Heringen wieder...

Heringe sind da, wir haben die beiden vor Pelzerhaken gefangen. Dort siehst du vereinzelt riesen Schwärme auf dem Echo, und du solltest die Patanoster nicht zu klein (Schnurstärke) wählen. Unsere waren ziemlich fett. Standen aber auch mehrmals direkt im Schwarm, und es kam nix hoch...

Petri in die Bucht, und Vorsicht mit der weißen Pest...#q#q

VG TIM


----------



## Raubfischjäger (7. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war ebenfalls Ostersamstag mit meinem Bruder und dessen Freundin draußen. Wir hatten uns ein Boot bei Martin's Angeltreff gemietet und haben es bei Pelzerhaken auf Dorsch versucht. Zwei Dorsche durften mit, mehrere Kleindorsche durften wieder schwimmen. Die meisten Bisse kamen in den ersten zwei Stunden bei 16 Metern Tiefe, später tat sich dann eher selten etwas. Insgesamt hatten wir einen schönen Tag auf See mit super Wetter. :g


----------



## Herr Bert (7. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war am Sonntag draußen bei Pelzerhaken. Zwischen 6 bis 20m alles abgesucht. Vereinzelt kleine schwärme auf dem Echolot aber überhaupt kein Fischkotakt.

Übrigens habe ich schon zum zweiten mal die Welle  von einer der Spinnerjachten ins Schlauchboot bekommen. Danach war mein Tag gelaufen und ich werde erstmal nicht wieder in die Bucht fahren. Da sind zu viele Idioten unterwegs. Da gibt es wesentlich besser Gegenden in SH.


----------



## Margaux (7. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Herr Bert schrieb:


> ich werde erstmal nicht wieder in die Bucht fahren. Da sind zu viele Idioten unterwegs. Da gibt es wesentlich besser Gegenden in SH.


 
Die große Ancora-Marina mit ihren 1.400 Liegeplätzen, mehrere Bootsverleiher in Neustadt etc. tragen dazu bei, daß die Bucht gerade an freien Tagen bei schönem Wetter recht voll ist. Und die Boots-Saison hat nicht mal richtig angefangen...   

Ich werde nach einem Jahr Pause auch im Sommer wieder fest in Neustadt liegen, obwohl mir der ruhige, "leere" Winter viel besser gefällt - wenn da nicht der berüchtigte starke "Wochenend-Wind" wäre... |uhoh:


----------



## bombe220488 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

das hört sich ja mometan alles noch recht dürftig an und bei etwas weiterer anreise und 1 tagesausflug nicht unbedingt die sichere variante 
schade


----------



## Slider17 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Ableger
wir waren zu zweit wohl kurz vor Dir am Riff mit dem selben Ergebnis, im "Tiefen" waren Schwärme zu sehen , die aber nicht ans Band wollten, nebenbei geschleppt und gufiert.
Ergebnis 4 Leos und 2 Heringe, kann also nur besser werden


----------



## bierstuch (8. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Trotz bescheidenen Aussichten geht es trotz alledem von Hannover aus rauf zur Bucht am Samstag. Denn wer nicht auf dem Wasser ist, fängt nichts...  

Werde berichten...|bla:


----------



## sirpma (8. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war heute draußen von 9.30 Uhr bis 14.30 Uhr das Wetter wurde zunehmend besser und der Wind flaute ab. Mit Pilken und Gummi Fisch war ich auf unterschiedlichsten Tiefen ohne Fischkontakt. Lediglich beim Schleppen mit DTD war ich kurz hinter der Fahrwasser Tonne 1 ein wenig erfolgreicher mit 2 kleinen Dorschen, die aber wieder zurück gingen. Die Sperrtonnen habe ich übrigens nicht mehr gesehen. Leider aber viele vereinzelte Stellnetze , wie ich persönlich finde immer an Stellen, wo man dann nahezu nicht mehr entspannt entlang der 10 Meter Tiefenlinie fischen /schleppen kann. Ziemlich ätzend. Zudem waren heute einige Kleinboote unterwegs in der Bucht. Fänge konnte ich auch da nicht beobachten.


----------



## RoGli (9. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Die Sperrtonnen sind noch da und es wird kräftig Sand gepumpt. Heute Abend kam ein Dickschiff an mir vorbei. Wunderte mich schon, wo der hin will. Er dockte bei den Tonnen an und es wurde gepumpt. 





Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elbetaler (9. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sehr schönes Foto! Fast wie der Blick durch ein Periskop.


----------



## RoGli (10. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich hab mich auch auf den Bauch gelegt 


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Margaux (10. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wie beurteilt Ihr den Zusammenhang zwischen den Sandarbeiten und den derzeit mauen Fängen? Wobei die recht vielen Stellnetze sicherlich ihr Übriges dazu beitragen.


----------



## Axtwerfer (10. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wenn man das  so  liest. Bei so vielen  Netzen und dann noch die  weiße Pest. Hat man fast keine Lust mehr  auf die Bucht.


----------



## Bierstuch78 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sorry,aber was ist denn die weiße Pest??


----------



## mathei (10. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Bierstuch78 schrieb:


> Sorry,aber was ist denn die weiße Pest??


Segelboote


----------



## Bierstuch78 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Aaaaah...Danke dir...


----------



## SyncroT3 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Bierstuch...genau die gleiche Frage hatte ich vor ein paar Jahren auch, dachte zuerst an ein biologisches Problem [emoji23]


----------



## Ableger (11. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Am Donnerstag haben wir bei Traumwetter und nahezu  windstill (fast ohne Drift) an der gelben Ansteuerungstonne zu dritt in ca 17 Meter gepilkt und 3 schöne Dorsche mitgenommen. ABER:  Kann mir jemand erklären, warum die Heringe nicht beißen ? Wir haben ALLES versucht,  haben viele Schwärme gefunden, das Wasser ist "warm" und die wollen nicht ins Boot.


----------



## RoGli (11. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gelbe Ansteuerungstonne?


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (11. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Er meint bestimmt die Untiefentonne .
Gruß


----------



## Ableger (12. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Oh.. Ich meinte die gelbe Tonne " Warn-St."


----------



## Bierstuch78 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So,kleines Update zu gestern: bis Mittag wetterbedingungen ok,danach wurde der Wind immer stärker,so das an kein vernünftiges Angeln mehr zu denken war.2 Dorsche und eine meefo konnten zu einem landgang überredet werden...
Grüße


----------



## blue pearl (12. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dann will ich auch noch mal eben eine Fangmeldung vom Freitag nachschieben, in letzter Zeit kommen ja kaum noch Fangmeldungen. Erst lief es recht enttäuschend, aber dann hatten wir die Dorsche gefunden und konnten zu zweit 25 Maßige Dorsche überlisten. Einige untermaßige durften wieder schwimmen so das wir die nächsten Jahre auch noch mal größere Dorsche ans Band bekommen. Gruß und viel Petri an alle User.:vik:


----------



## bombe220488 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



blue pearl schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch noch mal eben eine Fangmeldung vom Freitag nachschieben, in letzter Zeit kommen ja kaum noch Fangmeldungen. Erst lief es recht enttäuschend, aber dann hatten wir die Dorsche gefunden und konnten zu zweit 25 Maßige Dorsche überlisten. Einige untermaßige durften wieder schwimmen so das wir die nächsten Jahre auch noch mal größere Dorsche ans Band bekommen. Gruß und viel Petri an alle User.:vik:



Hi, wenn ich mich an deine anderen fangmeldungen erinnere dann fährst du von grömitz los?
Kannst du was sagen zu Technik und Tiefe und oder Gebiet?
Vielen dank


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (13. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



blue pearl schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch noch mal eben eine Fangmeldung vom Freitag nachschieben, in letzter Zeit kommen ja kaum noch Fangmeldungen. Erst lief es recht enttäuschend, aber dann hatten wir die Dorsche gefunden und konnten zu zweit 25 Maßige Dorsche überlisten. Einige untermaßige durften wieder schwimmen so das wir die nächsten Jahre auch noch mal größere Dorsche ans Band bekommen. Gruß und viel Petri an alle User.:vik:



...Maßige fang ich auch ohne Ende, doch was soll ich mit u50igern...?

VG TIM


----------



## mathei (13. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Ørred_TeamBaltic schrieb:


> ...Maßige fang ich auch ohne Ende, doch was soll ich mit u50igern...?
> 
> VG TIM


Jetzt hier auch noch neunmalkluge Gutmenschen.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (14. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> Hi, wenn ich mich an deine anderen fangmeldungen erinnere dann fährst du von grömitz los?
> Kannst du was sagen zu Technik und Tiefe und oder Gebiet?
> Vielen dank




Hi Stefan,|wavey:

Blue Pearl und ich waren am Freitag zusammen los. 

Wir sind in Neustadt gestartet und haben anfangs in Tiefen zwischen 12 und 17 Metern einige bekannte Spots Richtung Süden abgeklappert. Danach kurzer Stop an der Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken. Weder auf Naturköder noch auf Gummi war etwas ans Band zu bekommen. 

Wir haben uns dann weiter Richtung Grömitz gearbeitet und sind im Flachen auf 4,5 bis 6,5 Metern fündig geworden.

Die Fische standen konzentriert an Stellen mit abwechslungsreicher Bodenstruktur. Zu keinem Zeitpunkt war auch nur ein Fisch auf dem Echolot zu erkennen, standen also hart am Grund.

Gummifische in den bekannt fängigen Standard-Ostseefarben (braun, rot, orange, schwarz) brachten die Fische. Hat der Platz gestimmt, waren die Jungs mit der Farbe nicht so wählerisch. Die nebenbei ausgebrachte Wurmrute lief nicht doll, hatten uns da den ein oder anderen Plattfisch erhofft, aber Fehlanzeige.

Ausschlaggebend waren eine sehr ruhige Führung in der Abdrift, ohne große Bewegungen einfach über den Grund schleifen lassen (bei ca. 0,5 Kn Drift). Außerdem relativ kleine GuFis von unter 10 cm an leichten Köpfen im Bereich 17 bis 24 Gr.

Leider hatte der Versuch mit größeren Gummies nicht den erhofften Erfolg, größere Fische zu selektieren. Auch ein weiterer Versuch am Nachmittag für eine Stunde in Tiefen bis 20 Meter blieb ohne nennenswerte Kontakte.

@ TIM

Alle mitgenommenen Dorsche lagen über 45, die meisten sehr homogen bei 50 +/- 3 cm. Es war meine erste Ausfahrt in diesem Jahr und ich habe überhaupt kein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich nach 3 Stunden ohne Biss die ersten 45er entnehme. Ich gehe auch angeln, weil ich sehr gerne Fisch esse.

Grundsätzlich finde ich Deine Meinung vorbildlich. Wenn es gut läuft, setze ich das Tagesmaß zügig auf 50 cm und auch größere Einzelfische springen mir manchmal wieder aus den Händen ins Wasser. 20 Dorsche pro Tag sind mittlerweile meine persönliche Grenze. Aber ob das jetzt obszön oder supi ist, sollte doch jeder mit sich selbst klären dürfen. 

Sonst gibt es immer weniger Boardies, die interessante Infos und Fänge weitergeben. Hauptgründe sind die immer wiederkehrenden Vorwürfe, Abwertungen oder z.T. persönlich werdenden Äußerungen, wenn (endlich) mal gute Fänge gepostet werden. 

Ich kann dann gut nachvollziehen, wenn dieser Thread nicht mehr genutzt wird, wofür er dem Namen nach eröffnet wurde, nähmlich Erfahrungen vom Angeln in der Neustädter Bucht auszutauschen. Lebendige Vielfalt gedeit nur bei großer Toleranz, sonst unterhalten sich am Ende nur noch einige wenige über ihre neuen Boote und Motoren. Das kann bestimmt auch seeeehr spannend sein, aber eben nur noch für einige wenige...

Allen viel Spaß und (maßvolle) Sternstunden beim Angeln,

Carsten


----------



## RoGli (14. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



NaturalBornFisher schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,|wavey:
> 
> Blue Pearl und ich waren am Freitag zusammen los.
> 
> ...




Thumbs Up! [emoji106]


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## offense80 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ NaturalBornFisher

Klasse geschrieben, sagt eigentlich alles aus #6#6#6


----------



## Bierstuch78 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

[emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106] 

Wahre Worte...[emoji4] 

Danke


----------



## mefofänger (14. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

super einstellung verfahre sehr ähnlich. fische ab 50 cm dürfen mit.mfg:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## bombe220488 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke für die Antwort !


----------



## Schneiderfisch (15. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

jop bin ich auch dabei Natural....

Eine ganz andere Frage habe ich aber noch an all die Gufierer hier in unserer Bucht:

Ich suche immer 3/0´er und 4/0´er Jigköpfe in den Ostseetauglichen Gewichten 30/40/50/60/70/80/100gramm.
Am liebsten würde ich eine Gussform kaufen, um sie mir selber gießen zu können.
Eine verlässliche Bezugsquelle würde mir allerdings auch schon reichen...
Kann jemand einen Tip geben?


----------



## Franky D (15. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> jop bin ich auch dabei Natural....
> 
> Eine ganz andere Frage habe ich aber noch an all die Gufierer hier in unserer Bucht:
> 
> ...


 

Die Jungs von Camo tackle sind da recht breit aufgestellt


----------



## Dingsens (15. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moinsen,

ich nehme dafür mit Vorliebe die Spro-Köpfe.
Haben den Vorteil,dass du nicht so ne dicke Bleinase dran hast,da die nen Draht zum Halten des Gufis haben.
Nutze sie allerdings nur bis 50g und weiß auch gar nicht,ob die höheren Gewichte noch so kurze Haken haben.
Ich bin damit zufrieden. #6

Gruß vonne Küst...


----------



## RoGli (15. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich habe mir gestern eine Form bestellt. 45-100gr bei 5/0-6/0 Haken. Rundkopf ohne Schaft. Und natürlich werde ich auch die 4/0 Variante testen. Bericht folgt 


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berliner123 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> jop bin ich auch dabei Natural....
> 
> Eine ganz andere Frage habe ich aber noch an all die Gufierer hier in unserer Bucht:
> 
> ...


 

Also für die 4/0er und 3/0 bis 50 gr

http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/...mit-Haken-4-0-Rundkopf-Jig-mit-Haken-4-0.html

Für 3/0 und 4/0er 

http://www.tackle-dealer-shop.de/shop/index.php?cat=c1483_Rundkopf-Gr-3-0.html


----------



## Schneiderfisch (15. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Coole Sache danke! :m


----------



## Lümmy (19. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war am Freitag los. Sehr mau. Nur einen Dorsch und 1 55er Mefo. Die anderen Boote waren auch nicht viel Erfolgreicher. Alle tiefen abgeschleppt. Gefangen haben wir sehr flach. Das Wasser war extrem Trübe, 1,5 m Sichttiefe, und gefühlte 200 Netze haben das Angeln echt schwer gemacht...


----------



## Schneiderfisch (19. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hi Leute,
ich habe seit 1.4 meinen Dauercampingplatz in Bliesdorf und bin jetzt so oft es geht an den We´s und die Ferien dort.
Samstag war ich zwischen 17-21m mit Pilkern und Gufis los.
Einen schönen Mittsechziger habe ich leider Gottes beim aus dem Wasser heben durch Schurbruch verloren.
Der arme Kerl war echt gut gehakt und hat jetzt einen Bass Assassin Sea Shad am 50gr Jighead richtig ordentlich tief im Maul hängen |bigeyes #q
Son´n shice....
Einen weiteren guten Biss gabs noch, der stieg allerdings im Mittelwasser wieder aus. Das war alles. Allerdings bin ich jetzt natürlich nur noch Stundenweise auf dem Wasser, da ja alles viel entspannter ist mit dem Dauerplatz...Eigener Schlüssel zu Slippe, Radiergummi bereits fertig aufgebaut am Platz, Ruten/Köder rein, feddich.
Heute war ich nochmal ein paar Stündchen raus und da lief es auf 13m schon deutlich besser ...Hatte bestimmt 10 Bisse, ein paar sind wieder ausgestiegen, manche waren zu klein und 4 durften dann doch noch bleiben 
3davon auf Möhrchen, den gesamten Rest auf einen orange gelben Pilker. Gefangen habe ich diese vor dem kleinen Wäldchen links neben dem Walkyrien Campingplatz.
4 gute reichen doch fürs Wochenende und die eigene Familie total aus...Muss nicht den ganzen Eimer voll mit reinbringen.


----------



## Franky D (19. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war am Freitag auch los gefangen würde gut auf 8-11m mit pilker oder gufi insgesamt zu dritt(faddern und Freundin)15 dorsche von denen 5 mit durften größter hatte 67cm war ein schöner Tag bei tollem Wetter


----------



## Margaux (20. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Also erstmal möchte ich hier eine Lanze für Tim brechen. Was in seinen kurzen Kommentar so alles reininterpretiert wurde, finde ich übertrieben und ihn als Gutmenschen zu verunglimpfen, ist völlig daneben und trägt erst Recht nicht zu einer sachlichen und konstruktiven Stimmung im Forum bei.

Ich war am gestrigen Sonntag auch los, ganz klassisch Pilken und hatte um die 20 Dorsche, alle umbei Maß oder drunter. Drei hatten knapp über 50cm, die gingen mit. Also nichts besonders Dolles. Zwei größere Brocken sind leider ausgesteigen. Erwähnenswert ist noch, daß trotz Schwärmen von Heringen, keine Bisse auf' s Pasternoster kamen...  

Gefischt habe ich im tieferen Wasser vor Pelzerhaken, je nach Drift mit 75 -120 g Pilkern in orange-rot. In der Regel fische ich Kieler Blitz oder Speedy-Pilker, Dekore "Krabbe" und "Hummer".


----------



## Schneiderfisch (20. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich hatte am We auch RIESENSCHWÄRME Echos, bin aber nicht Sicher ob das wirklich Fisch war. Was macht euch so sicher?
Ich hatte leider keine Cam dabei um screenshots vom Echo zu machen...
Sollten wir hier nicht mal einen Echoscreendeutungströöt öffnen?
Ich hätte da einige Fragen....


----------



## Seewolf 01 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bei meinem Echolot kann ich Screenshots mit dem Echolot machen, bei dir nicht?


----------



## Franky D (20. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> Ich hatte am We auch RIESENSCHWÄRME Echos, bin aber nicht Sicher ob das wirklich Fisch war. Was macht euch so sicher?
> Ich hatte leider keine Cam dabei um screenshots vom Echo zu machen...
> Sollten wir hier nicht mal einen Echoscreendeutungströöt öffnen?
> Ich hätte da einige Fragen....



Wäre ne gute Sache ich hatte nur sehr geringe anzeigen und die meisten Fische kamen da hatte ich null Anzeige


----------



## Schneiderfisch (20. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Seewolf ich habe "nur" ein GArmin Echo200 damit kann ich zwar eine Strecke "aufnehmen" um sie wieder abspielen zu können, mir ist aber nicht klar wozu man diese Funze braucht. Da ich keinen Plotter habe, ist das eh dödelpup für mich ))
Und mit dem Handy oder der Fotocam schnell ein Pic geschossen ist eh einfacher um das Bild aus dem Gerät aufn Pc zu bekommen...
Wer ist noch dafür so einen Trööt zu eröffnen?

Achja und ja Franky, das wundert mich auch immer wieder, eine Menge Bisse gabs ohne jedes Echo vorher....
Wo kommen die her??? Von der Seite angeschossen???


----------



## Seewolf 01 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Franky und Olli,
ihr müsst die Empfinglichkeit richtig einstellen.
Das könnt ihr auch mit eurem Pilker machen, den
müsst ihr auf dem Echolot sehen und dann auf Automatic stellen.
Die großen Fischschwärme können durchaus Heringe sein.
Wenn ihr Fisch fangt und die nicht seht, kann es auch sein das sich der Fisch nicht im Echobereich aufhält, sonst die Empfindlichkeit höher stellen.

Ich werde euch bald mal Bilder von meinem Echolot zeigen, wo ihr Fische sehen könnt.


----------



## tolik85 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir waren am Samstag in Neustädter Bucht von 9 bis 14 Uhr. Zu dritt haben wir 8 Dorsche mitgenommen (einen 65er, Rest so um 50). Alle Fische wurde entweder auf GuFi oder auf Twister (auf dem Vorfach) gefangen. Beim schleppen haben wir nur ein Biss im flachen Wasser gehabt (der Fisch stieg jedoch aus). Es gab keine Stelle wo die Fische standen, man musste ständig rumfahren und hatte hier und da einzelne Bisse.

Ah ja, sonst hatten wir noch 2 Heringe gehabt . Aber sonst es war ein schöner Tag mit dem guten Wetter.


----------



## RoGli (20. April 2015)

Zum Thema Echolot: 
Ich habe ein Lowrance HDS 7, Gen1. Es läuft bei mir auf 200hz um mehr Fläche zu zeigen. Es ist so eingestellt, dass ich bis zu Ca. 5kn ein sauberes Bild habe, danach wird es rauschig. So kann ich beim Schleppen und Suchen alles deutlich sehen. 

Aber auch bei 200hz ist der Köder irgendwann mal aus dem Bild. Da hilft dann nur noch SideScan ...

Hatte heute aber ein sehr schönes Echo-Erlebnis:

Die tote Rute mit Heringsvorfach und Pilker stand auf Ca. 5m. Das Echo zeigte eine Sichel, die schnell von 5 auf knapp 10m ging. Rollenbügel kurz auf, 4-5m runter, Bügel zu und ich bekam die Rute nicht mehr aus dem Rutenhalter. Erst nachdem ich die Bremse etwas gelöst habe, konnte ich sie aufnehmen. 

Ein heftiger Drill mit mehrfachem Schnur nehmen. Zum Vorschein kam ein feister Köhler mit 52cm. [emoji2]






Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schneiderfisch (20. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja auf 200Khz habe ich meins auch stehen, ich weiss aber ehrlich gesagt nicht was ich mit dem Thema Rauschunterdrückung anfangen soll....
Weiss gar nicht was mir das sagen soll.

Petri Roland! Schöne Geschichte


----------



## RoGli (20. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Rauschunterdrückung filtert eben das Rauschen (Gekrüssel) raus. Bei zu hoher Einstellung ist das Echo immer weiß, bei zu niedriger ist alles voll "Schnee". Mußt ein Mittelding finden. 

Danke ;-)


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seewolf 01 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo RoGli, 
warum fährst du denn nicht beide Echos, bei dem HDS 7
kannst du doch das Bild teilen, dann hast du 83 Hz und 200 drauf, da entgeht dir nichts.


----------



## RoGli (21. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

... ich habe den Bildschirm geteilt: Karte links, Sonar rechts. So sehe ich,  wo ich bin und wohin ich drifte. Ist mir wichtiger. 

Zwei Echos benutze ich nur, wenn ich mir spezielle Tiefenbereiche anzeigen lassen möchte. Dann zeigt eine Seite die Übersicht, die andere z.B. die gezoomte Bodenstruktur. 

Welchen Vorteil soll 87 und 200 nebeneinander haben?



Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Margaux (21. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Dingsens schrieb:


> ich nehme dafür mit Vorliebe die *Spro-Köpfe*.


 
Hat jemand einen Link, wo man die Spro-Köpfe online kaufen kann. Danke.


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (21. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hier mal ein schönes Bild zum deuten .


----------



## Schneiderfisch (21. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich würde die Sicheln direkt am Grund vor und hinter der 4 als Fische deuten also 3Stück. Die große Wolke rechts in halber Wassersäule gibt mir auch immer bei mir Rätsel auf, der Verdacht geht zumeist auf Kleinfischschwärme wie Sprotten oder Heringe...


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (21. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Olli 
Das sind Kleinfischschwärme , das ist richtig . 
Es ist aber noch ein bisschen mehr zu sehen .
Gruß


----------



## Silvio.i (22. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ein aufsteigender Fisch, der gleich an den Köder springt


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (22. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Richtig ,Silvio .
Der hatte 111cm und wog 16,5 Kilo und hat tatsächlich angebissen .
Gruß


----------



## Schneiderfisch (22. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Der aufsteigende Fisch ist die schräge Linie durch das Komma in 43.4 ?
Ich dachte mir sowas schon, fand das aber sehr undeutlich...


----------



## bombe220488 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Die durchgehenden Linien bei ca 10m und 18m sind downrigger Bleie oder ähnliches schleppgeschirr  ;-)


----------



## Schneiderfisch (23. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Stimmt Bombe, das werden 2 gestackerte DR Ruten sein 
Gut gesehen!
Hätte ich auch drauf kommen können....


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (23. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin
Auch richtig mit den Riggern . 
2 mal gestackert .
Aber der Lachs war die große Sichel direkt unter der Oberfläche .Ist doch garnicht so schwer ein Echobild zu deuten .
Geht auch mit dem Pilker , man sieht jede auf und ab Bewegung .
Gruß


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (25. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Morgen wird angegriffen , wer noch ?
Gruß


----------



## tolik85 (25. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Team Ahnungslos schrieb:


> Morgen wird angegriffen , wer noch ?
> Gruß




ich leider nicht. Ich plane es aber nächstes Wochenende, deswegen werde ich gerne die Berichte lesen.


----------



## Fxndlxng (25. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Team Ahnungslos schrieb:


> Moin
> Auch richtig mit den Riggern .
> 2 mal gestackert .
> Aber der Lachs war die große Sichel direkt unter der Oberfläche .Ist doch garnicht so schwer ein Echobild zu deuten .
> ...



Richtig. Bedarf nur eines anständigen Echolots, eines guten Gebers und etwas Erfahrung...
Und nach Letzterem dann kann kann man auch zwischen einer abgestiegenen Forelle und einem Lachs unterscheiden.  

Grüße!


----------



## Pike28 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> dann kann kann man auch zwischen einer abgestiegenen Forelle und einem Lachs unterscheiden.
> 
> Grüße!



Wie willst Du denn zwischen eine Mefo und einem Lachs auf dem Echolot unterscheiden können ?? Kannst Du dann im November auch gleich sehen, ob die Mefo im Laichkleid ist ?

Sorry für die Ironie aber zumindest ich traue mir diese Differenzierung (Lachs vs. Mefo) auch nach 25 Jahren Echoloterfahrung nicht zu.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## RoGli (26. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke. Das galt mir [emoji8]


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schneiderfisch (26. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hahhaha, jetzt habe ich es auch gerafft 
Der war böse Marius ))))


----------



## diesel21 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bei meinem stehen Namen über den Sicheln!


----------



## Schneiderfisch (26. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Horst, Peter, Dieter und Paul? :-D


----------



## diesel21 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Habe ich  Flugzeuge im Bauch???


----------



## Fxndlxng (27. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> Hahhaha, jetzt habe ich es auch gerafft
> Der war böse Marius ))))



War aber garnicht böse gemeint, sondern nur provokativ... 

Horst, Peter, Dieter und Paul find ich aber auch gut!
Hauptsache man kann Horst von Heidi noch unterscheiden. Notfalls auch erst an Bord...
So und nun: back to topic.

Grüße!


----------



## bensihari (28. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen,

wollte am Wochenende mal wieder die Bucht unsicher machen. Wie siehts denn aus mit Mefo und Dorsch???

VG Jens


----------



## Zoidberg (28. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ein Stück mehr Sicherheit für die Bucht: http://www.seenotretter.de/aktuelle...-fuer-freiwilligen-station-neustadt-bestimmt/

Grüße

Robert


----------



## RoGli (29. April 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> So und nun: back to topic.
> 
> 
> 
> Grüße!




[emoji106]


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tolik85 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir waren am Freitag zu dritt drausen. Es war ein guter Tag. Viele Dorsche (einige mussten aber wieder rein) und drei Seelachse und ein gutes Wetter dazu. Es ging nur entweder auf Pilker oder auf Twister (Dorschvorfach). Ich habe mehrmals mit GuFi versucht, war aber nichts.


----------



## Bierstuch78 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke für die Info...


----------



## sirpma (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Kurzer Bericht zum Freitag. 

Ich war Freitag für 6 Stunden in der Bucht unterwegs. Bei Tiefen zwischen 9-12 Metern Nordwestlich des Sperrgebietes/Steinriffs war ich für meine Verhältnisse recht erfolgreich. Mit DTD entlang der 10 Meter Linie und bei Fischkontakt dann mit Gummifisch mein Glück versucht. 8 gute Dorsche zwischen 50-80 cm habe ich zur Verwertung entnommen. Mindestens genauso viele kleinere durften wieder schwimmen. Auffällig war, dass die Fänge überwiegend auf knall orangefarbenen Ködern(DTD und Möhrchen)  kamen. Beim Pilkern lief gar nichts.


----------



## Bierstuch78 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja Petri,hört sich gut an.Vorallem das mal was "größeres" dabei war. Stimmt mich optimistisch für Donnerstag...


----------



## sirpma (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke dir. Ja die Jungs waren sehr ordentlich und vor allem richtig voll gefressen.


----------



## Blaupause (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Endlich ist mein Boot im Wasser und gestern habe ich die erste richtige Angelausfahrt machen können. Und es war ein Ausnahmetag!

Beim ersten Stopp vor dem Klinikum (Kleinfischschwarm auf dem Echo) habe ich mehrere Dorsche mit dem Pilker erwischt, leider alle < 45 und damit bis auf einen wieder ins Wasser. Dann sehe ich kleine Fische um mich herum an der Oberfläche springen und dachte, hm, da jagen bestimmt Mefos oder Hornis. Also die UL-Spinne (1-9 gr.) ausgepackt und mit meinem weißen Lieblings-Gno geworfen. Leider ohne Kontakt. Weil es so windstill war, habe ich den Gno mal auf den Grund runter gelassen, und dann, bähm!!!! Rute bis ins Wasser krum und die Schnur rast von der 2000er Rolle runter wie sau. Nach ca. 10 Minuten drillen war der erste Ü60 Köhler an Bord! :vik: 

Ungefähr 10 Minuten später dann das selbe nochmal, ein weiterer, etwas größerer Köhler hat sich wieder den Gno geschnappt und wieder Rute bis zum Anschlag krum :q

Weiter ging es Richtung Walkyriengrund, wo ich noch einen wunderschön gezeichneten Tangdorsch auf halben Hering gefangen habe. Ansonsten aber nur Kleinkram (gefühlt 20 Dorsche von 10-40 cm...).

Vor Bliesdorf dann noch einen Stopp auf Hornis gemacht, die stehen momentan ja wie gestapelt! Bei fast jedem Wurf Kontakt oder Fisch auf Spiro mit Fischfetzen. 

Was ein Tag, eigentlich hat immer was gezuppelt, sehr kurzweilig und spannend. Bei einem kühlen Mädchenbier die Sonne genießen und Fisch fangen, ich finde, der Mai ist einer der schönsten Angelmonate!


----------



## Bierstuch78 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sauber... Dickes Petri...


----------



## RoGli (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wird aber auch Zeit, Simon. Petri!


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blaupause (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Jooo, irgendwas gibt es ja immer am Boot zu machen, aber jetzt ist im Wasser und kann seine Bestimmung erfüllen :l


----------



## Schneiderfisch (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich hatte auch schon früh morgens den Eimer mit strammen Dorschen in kurzer Zeit echt voll.
Hat total gerockt.
Petri Blaupause!


----------



## RoGli (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gestern Nachmittag habe ich das Traumangelwetter genutzt: Köhleralarm!!

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1567233503529863&id=1521879538065260



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bierstuch78 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sauber,Donnerstag war ich oben... Leider waren die Jungs bei mir nicht so stramm... 4Dorsche, 3 Köhler und 3 Hornhechte kamen mit... Ansonaten viel Fisch der kleiner als mein persönliches schonmaß von 55cm waren. Es kamen an die 60Fische zu Besuch,wobei es eine ordentliche fehlbissquote gab.Was mich am meisten gewundert hat,waren kleine Dorsche (ca 35 - 40cm), die über 15m tiefen Wasser auf Köder die in 3m liefen, bissen....
War ein toller Tag auf dem Wasser zu zweit... 
Grüße


----------



## Slider17 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moin,
wir waren zu 2t am Freitag beim Steinriff.
Wie immer beginnend mit dem Rapala DDT konnten wir gleich mehrere Dorsche erbeuten, sogar ein Horni konnte dem Wobler nicht widerstehn.
Die Leos bissen so kurzzeitig, das wir uns entschieden, nur mit je einer Schlepprute (die hielten wir bei langsamer Fahrt in der Hand) zu fischen.
Alles andere wäre Stress gewesen.
Auf Gummi versuchten wir es ebenfalls, hatten dabei auch einen schönen Spot mit 5 Leos.
Die Angeltiefe lag ständig bei 7-10 m.
Auffällig waren dabei viele kleine Leos, die sogar knapp der Wobblergrösse entsprachen. Die Mägen waren überwiegend mit Fisch und teilweise auch Krebsen gefüllt.
Aufgrund der Wassertiefe gabs null Köhler. Mich würde an dieser Stelle mal interessieren auf welcher Tiefe ihr die Köhler (und auf was) fangt. Gerne auch wo...
Meinen Informationen nach sollen sie in Fahrrinne nähe Travemünde und auch vor Pelzerhaken sein, kann das jemand bestätigen?
In diesem Sinne, Euch ein Petri


----------



## RoGli (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Slider17 schrieb:


> ...
> Meinen Informationen nach sollen sie in Fahrrinne nähe Travemünde und auch vor Pelzerhaken sein, kann das jemand bestätigen?
> ...




Bestätigt ;-)



Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blaupause (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Glückwunsch den Fängern! 

Roland du hast mal wieder die Kiste voll gemacht, wie man sieht! Geile Angelei. Ich bin Mittwoch Nachmittag bis Donnerstagabend wieder am Boot! Nur absolutes Mistwetter würde mich davon abhalten. Hast du Bock, mitzukommen?


----------



## RoGli (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja! Nenne mir einen Grund warum nicht (außer das Wetter, Total-Ebbe, kein Bier im Kühlschrank, Frauen,  ...) [emoji12]


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blaupause (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Beim Sonnuntergangsangeln gestern Abend mit Watti habe nur eine Mini-Kliesche und ca. 10 Mini-Dorsche auf 7-11 Metern hinter Pelzerhaken auf dem Stein/ Sandgrund erwischt. Wo sind denn die ganzen größeren Fische? 

Auch heute beim Jiggen mit Roland haben wir zu zweit bestimmt 10 Dorsche < 40 released und nur einen ca. 60er mitgenommen.

@ Roland: Wie war der Nachmittag? Ich habs mit 10 Minuten Verspätung zur Arbeit geschafft |rolleyes


----------



## RoGli (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Der Nachmittagsausflug fing ähnlich an: Suchen an den bekannten Stellen - mit mäßigem Erfolg. 

Dann haben wir in ca. 500m Entfernung einen jagenden Möwenschwarm entdeckt. Kaum angekommen standen wir im Fisch!

Am Abend hatten wir ca. 15 Köhler zwischen 55 und 60cm in der Kiste, 5-6 Dorsche um 50cm sowie einen Hornhecht, der den 80gr Pilker beim Umsetzten mit 3,5kn attackiert hat. 

Resümee: Fisch ist reichlich da, will aber gefunden werden. Wind und Welle selbst bei 3-4bft. Eiskalt und extrem kabbellig. Das Beißverhalten von vorsichtigem Nuckeln bis Komplettinhalation von 15cm Gummis. 

Krönung war ein Trippel von 3 Köhlern: Einer am Pilker und je einer am Twister-Beifänger. 

Ein schöner erfolgreicher Angeltag. 


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schneiderfisch (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wow, Roland....
@
Schööön abgesahnt! PETRIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## RoGli (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke ... läuft ;-)


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## lakoehn (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*







 Moin Moin war heute Vormittag auch in der Bucht unterwegs. Musste aufhören weil ich nicht mehr wusste wohin mit den ganzen Fisch [emoji41][emoji2]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RoGli (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Klasse. Bunte Mischung. Fehlt nur noch Wittling und Hering[emoji3]


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bierstuch78 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sauber...Petri allen...


----------



## offense80 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Leck mich fett...super Ausbeute. Ganz dickes Petri #6#6


----------



## Sven der Angler (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wo war ihr denn in der Bucht. Sehr schöne Palette  

Wow !!

Wollte am Montag mal nach Pelzerhaken zum Dorschen und auf Platte.


----------



## blue pearl (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Super Fang, waren am Montag zu zweit unterwegs nur 4 massige Dorsche. Hat gut gebissen, auf Gummi, Blinker und Watti aber alles untermassige. Am Sonntag gehts noch mal los , mal sehn was dann so unterwegs ist. Petri an alle die in der Bucht unterwegs sind


----------



## Blaupause (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Geiler Sch*** Roland und Lakoehn, unglaublich, was momentan rauskommt!!!

Ich bin Montag wieder auf dem Wasser, diesmal mit meinem Vater der extra die 400 km Anreise von Münster (Westf.) bis Neustadt für eine Angeltour macht. Da müssen wir den Fisch finden!!!! Boot und Tackle sind sowas von ready dafür :l

Viele Spaß allen Anglern am Wochenende, gerade Sonntag ist ja Kaiserwetter angesagt! (ich muss leider Arbeiten)


----------



## sadako (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Waren am 15.05. mit dem Kleinboot unterwegs. Ergebnis: 7 Dorsche zwischen ca. 45 und 60cm plus einen schicken Seelachs. 
Am 21.05. wagten wir dann nochmal einen Versuch. Haben insgesamt ca. 60 Dorsche gefangen, davon 44 mitgenommen. (Ich bin i.d.R. einmal im Jahr an der Ostsee, also seht es mir bitte nach, dass wir dermaßen gewütet haben. Hier in Bayern gibt es leider nicht halb so leckere Fische. ) Dazu kam wieder ein schöner Seelachs, ein Hornhecht und ein Butt, der sich beim Schleppen in 11m Tiefe den einzigen auf 2m laufenden Blinker geschnappt hat. ;+ Insgesamt haben wir mit vier Ruten auf einer Tiefe zwischen 8 und 11m geschleppt.


----------



## elbetaler (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

#6 Großes Petri, @sadako !

 Du kommst so selten an die Ostsee und dann solche Fänge! Mit was hast du die Haken eingesprüht? Da werden sich auch viele Einheimische strecken müssen, es euch gleich zu tun.

 Wir waren gestern zu zweit mit Boot, etwas östlicher, vor Kühlungsborn unterwegs. Zeitweise gutes Fischen, jedoch viele kleine Dorsche. In der Summe waren es um die 50 Fische, von denen die meisten wieder schwimmen.
 Gefangen wurde auf Gufi, Blinker und ganz klassisch auf Pilker solo.


----------



## offense80 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wäre ich ein Fisch, würde ich bei ihr auch anbeißen griiiiins


----------



## Jonny1985 (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Es sei euch gegönnt! Petri aus Hamburg. Durch meine Freundin die auch aus Bayern kommt , kenne ich eure Salzwasser Armut gut  

Aber Forellen die durch den Dorfbach schwimmen haben wir hier oben nicht


----------



## yacaré (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin!
Gestern gegen 11 in Travemünde gestartet, über das Riff quer Richtung Pelzer Haken und zurück, Dorsch, 6 St, auf Gummi (einen auf Deep Tail geschleppt), leider alles Kindergarten... Schönes Wetter genossen, viele Angelboote gesichtet, aber scheinbar auch wenig "Action"? Gegen 20 Uhr waren wir fast die Einzigen auf dem Wasser, super Atmosphäre, alleine dafür hat sich die Anreise schon gelohnt!


----------



## JoFlash (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mann, die Windvorhersage fürs Wochenende sah doch am Montag noch recht gut aus....Jetzt wird das immer mehr....Fährt einer am Wochenende raus? Ich zweifel noch, auch wenn scheinbar ablanding...Ich hab ja nur ein Schlauchbott.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Montags fürs we schauen ist quatsch ;-))
Bleib zuhause.  Erst recht mit nem radiergummi.


----------



## Fxndlxng (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mit Gummiwurst wird's eher nichts.


----------



## Blaupause (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Heute ist geiles Wetter! Ententeich, sonnig, warm und Fisch gibt´s auch! Roland hat seinen ersten Steinbutt gezogen, auf Watti hinter dem Buttlöffel auf ca. 6 m. Dann gab es noch einige Dorsche und Wittlinge auf ca. 20 m auf Watti, Pilker und Beifänger. Die Dorsche waren aber alle < 45 und schwimmen wieder. Der Steini auch, hat ja seit dem 01.06. Schonzeit.


----------



## SyncroT3 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sehr schön, Glückwunsch, ist nicht alltäglich, bin neidisch auf den bestimmt tollen Angeltag.


----------



## Fxndlxng (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Krass, Petri!


----------



## Blaupause (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Jo, war mal wieder richtig schön auf dem Wasser! Leider war es nur ein halber Angeltag, jetzt fröhne ich Freizeiterhaltungsmaßnahmen =^ Arbeiten :vik:

Bis die Tage in der Bucht!


----------



## JoFlash (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Super! Petri! Fürs WE mach ich dann mal Pause...hoffentlich nächstes WE. War dieses Jahr noch gar nicht draußen so ein Mist!


----------



## Hawergetzi (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri zu den Fängen!



Blaupause schrieb:


> und schwimmen wieder. Der Steini auch, hat ja seit dem 01.06. Schonzeit.



Wenn ich mich nicht täusche gilt das nur noch für MV.
Denn wenn ich mich recht entsinne wurde die Schonzeit für den Steini in SH für die Ostseeküste aufgehoben.|uhoh:
Mindestmaß 30 ist geblieben.

Gruß
Hawer


----------



## Fxndlxng (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich hab mal nachgeguckt. Ist tatsächlig so. Schonzeit für Steinbutt wurde in SH vorübergehend aufgehoben.
Mindestmaß 30cm.

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/downloads/doc_view/128-alle-aktuellen-mindestmasse-und-schonzeiten 

Gut zu wissen, falls mir auch mal einer an's Band gehen sollte. Warte ich ja schon seit Jahren drauf, vergebens leider.


----------



## bensihari (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen,
War mal wieder jemand auf Platte los? Geht da was in letzter Zeit und wenn ja, in welchen Tiefen? Wollte nä Woche mal Richtung Grömitz antesten... 
VG Jens


----------



## bensihari (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Keiner los gewesen?????? :-(


----------



## Bierstuch78 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Momentan stehen hecht,Zander und barsch an erster Stelle... An die Küste verschlägt es mich wohl erst wieder nächstes Jahr....

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Axtwerfer (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bin auch dieses we. Ab neustadt unterwegs . Sind noch Hornis  da oder schon makrelen? Möchte am Freitag noch slippen, komme aber erst abends an. Wie lange ist denn die slippe in der ancona offen?


----------



## JoFlash (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin!
Ich überlege auch am WE anzugreifen. Entweder mit dem zerlegbaren Schlauchboot (mal sehen wie sich wetter und vor allem wind entwickeln wird) oder falls noch jemand nen Schiffsjungen sucht, ich biete mich an ;-)
VG,
Chris


----------



## lakoehn (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin ich war heute auch wieder draußen und konnte etliche Dorsche verhaften sogar 3 an einer Montage. Die Hornhechte sind immer noch da. Haben schon fast beim schleppen genervt.  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bensihari (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen,

Update von gestern: Platte sind ordentlich da. Zwischen 13-16m, im Flacheren leider viel zu viel von dem eckligen braunen Kraut... Konnten vor Bließforf zu zweit weit über 20 Platte für die Pfanne fangen. N paar Lütte durften noch weiterschwimmen! Hat Laune gemacht!

VG Jens


----------



## SyncroT3 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*





Moin... allen die jetzt draußen sind ein fettes Petri.... [emoji106]. 
Blick vom Brodtener Steilufer,  7.11 Uhr,  Richtung Pelzerhaken.


----------



## offense80 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wow ein suuuper Bild, das weckt Sehnsüchte #6#6#6


----------



## Fxndlxng (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Schönes Bild, Danke dafür! Steigert die Vorfreude noch mehr.

Freitag ist Abnahme der MaNaLu. Samstag fahr ich sie in die Ancora zu Fa. Wrede. Dort bekommt sie ihr Epoxid-Shield und darauf dann den Anti-Fouling Anstrich. Schnell noch eine Runde in die Trockenkammer und dann ist endlich Stapellauf angesagt #g Ich denke bis Ende Juni bin ich im Wasser. 
Wird auch höchste Zeit! 8 Monate ohne Boot, ist wie 8 Monate tot!

Grüße!


----------



## Schneiderfisch (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Na dann alles gute Marius!


----------



## Herr Bert (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich hab da mal ne Frage: Ich bin sonst eigentlich nur in den kalten Monaten auf Dorsch unterwegs. In wie weit verändert sich denn das Verhalten der Dorsche jetzt wo es wärmer ist. Ziehen die einfach nur ein bisschen tiefer? Oder wo sind die jetzt speziell zu suchen? Treibe mich im Winter meistens irgendwo vor Pelzerhaken rum.


----------



## Blaupause (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Ich hab mal nachgeguckt. Ist tatsächlig so. Schonzeit für Steinbutt wurde in SH vorübergehend aufgehoben.
> Mindestmaß 30cm.
> 
> http://www.lsfv-sh.de/downloads/doc_view/128-alle-aktuellen-mindestmasse-und-schonzeiten
> ...


 

So, zurück von einer Woche Lachsangeln am Lagan. Leider keinen Lachs gefangen, allerdings viele springen gesehen. Die Gegend und der Fluss sind ein Traum und das Wetter war auch vom Feinsten. 

Das Steinbutt keine Schonzeit in SH hat, hatte ich dann wohl falsch recherchiert. Trotzdem sollte man die Fische in ihrer Laichzeit nicht gezielt beangeln, finde ich. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Hawergetzi (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Blaupause schrieb:


> Das Steinbutt keine Schonzeit in SH hat, hatte ich dann wohl falsch recherchiert. Trotzdem sollte man die Fische in ihrer Laichzeit nicht gezielt beangeln, finde ich.



Das sollte ja wohl jedem richtigen Angler klar sein. #6 

Über Theorie und Praxis braucht man sich auch gar nicht zu streiten weil das eh nix ändert.

Ich persönlich finde deine Einstellung dazu super.
Mir wäre er vermutlich auch entglitten. ;-)

Wenn jetzt aber jemand seinen Fisch des Lebens fängt, (so viele werden den wohl nicht gezielt beangeln, kenne zumindest niemanden persönlich der das tut) so sei ihm dieser dann auch gegönnt und wenn er Ihn von Gesetzeswegen aus mitnemhen darf und will, ist das auch in Ordnung.

Greetz Hawer:g


----------



## Hawergetzi (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Keiner losgewesen die letzten Tage? 
Eine Woche ruhe im Neustadtfred ist ja ungewöhnlich.
Oder habt ihr alle so extrem gut gefangen und wollt eure Geheimnisse nicht preisgeben? #6

Greetz
Hawer


----------



## Schneiderfisch (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir sitzen alle seit tagen in der küche beim filetieren fest und können nix schreiben von unseren geheimen geheimfängen


----------



## Blaupause (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich arbeite vor und werde wahrscheinlich Samstag - Mittwoch auf dem Wasser bzw. im Hafen sein und ausgiebig angeln gehen! Vielleicht sieht man ja den ein oder anderen im Hafen oder in der Bucht?


----------



## haustenbach (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin
Mein Sohn und ich haben uns für den 18.7 ein Boot in Travemünde gemietet ,kann mir jemand ein paar interessante stellen per PN zukommen lassen.
Hatten vor mit Wattwurm und Gufis zu angeln für verbesserungs vorschläge sind wir immer offen.
MFG Detlev


----------



## Axtwerfer (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War heute ein super Tag auf See, Sonne satt und Fisch in Beißlaune alles so um die 16 m. Ein paar Dorsche ein Köhler und ne 55 Mefo|bigeyes durften mit. Hering und Makrele fing ich nicht. Alles gepilkt ( Leichte Blinker ) !
War auch heute glaube ich alles draußen was ein Boot hatte.

Gestern abend sah die Bucht um die Hafenausfahrt Neustadt aus wie beim Skislalom Schwarze Fahnen ohne Ende und so weit man blicken konnte.


----------



## marcus7 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri Heil Axtwerfer


----------



## RoGli (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Schöne bunte Mischung. So soll das sein. Petri!


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fxndlxng (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

hat schon jemand Makrelen gefangen? Aus der Kieler Ecke hört man von teilweise sehr guten Fängen...
Ich werde von Freitag bis Sonntag in Neustadt sein. Boot schwimmt jetzt endlich und es kann wieder angegriffen werden.

Grüße!


----------



## Schneiderfisch (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Oh Glückwunsch Marius. Würde mich auch für makrelen interessieren...


----------



## Fxndlxng (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke. Man sieht sich ja bestimmt mal auf dem Wasser!
Ich werde Samstag mal sehen was so geht in Sachen Makrele


----------



## Cocu (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> Oh Glückwunsch Marius. Würde mich auch für makrelen interessieren...



Das würde ich auch, bin allerdings eher östlich also vor MV unterwegs.

Hat jemand mal nen Tipp, wie man Makrelen findet, wenn sie denn da sind? ;+


----------



## Schneiderfisch (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Leudde,

habe am Freitagabend bis nachts gut Dorsch im tiefen bei 17-18m gefangen.
Samstag dann wieder GANZ früh raus und gleich zum Walkyriengrund um dort nur leere Haken zu behalten.
Dann hats wieder vor Bliesdorf auf 16-18m gut gerappelt, sodaß ich anschließend reichlich zu tun hatte den Fang mit durchaus auch guten Größen zu verarbeiten.
Einer stach aber ganz besonders heraus, und das hat wahre Heiterkeitsausbrüche an Bord zur Folge gehabt )
Um genau zu sein, haben wir uns köstlich beömmelt über diesen kleinen Kerl....

Habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen?
Warum sieht der so aus, wie er aussieht ???


----------



## Svenno 02 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hehe, petri heil,
würde mal sagen, dass das eine natürliche Mutation ist.


----------



## Slider17 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moinsen Gemeinde,
wie auch beim Schneiderfisch wieder zu lesen, fährt er bis nachts raus.
Ich habe mich schon sehr oft gefragt, ob man hier bei uns in der Bucht in der Nacht vom Boot aus den Aal nachstellt.
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen ? 
Hoffe auf informative Berichte...
greetz Bernd


----------



## Schneiderfisch (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Bernd,
es war allerdings das erste Mal das ich bis tief in die Dunkelheit auf dem Wasser war.
Ich wollte es einfach mal ausprobieren und habe mir sogar extra Beleuchtung an mein Boot dafür gebaut.
Insgesamt habe ich aber die Erfahrung, das es sich ganz früh morgens im hellen mehr lohnt als in totaler Dunkelheit.
Irgendwann ließen die Bisse in totaler Finsterniss auch deutlich nach, trotzdem ich mit einem ganz schwarzen Gummifisch angelte.
Sind dann nochmal versetzt auf etwas flacher, weil die Fische ja nachts in ufernahe Regionen kommen, aber auch dort gabs nur noch Kleinstdorsche!
Dagegen bin ich ganz früh morgens immer deutlich erfolgreicher gewesen...
Ich werde in Zukunft also nur noch aus Gründen der Entspannung in der Dunkelheit draussen sein.


----------



## Blaupause (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Letzte Woche Mittwoch habe ich mit einem Kollegen vor Bliesdorf einen Schwarm Dorsche beangelt, bei den Fängen war auch so eine Mutation dabei. War allerdings ein ca. 40er den ich wieder ins Wasser geworfen habe. Meiner war normal genährt und auch sonst in gutem Zustand. 

@ Bernd: Aalangeln in der Abenddämmerung habe ich dieses Jahr schonmal probiert, bei ablandigem Wind vor Anker vor der Ancora Marina, in der Nähe der Reusen. Mit einer Grundrute und einer Laufpose auf ca. 5m, Köder Watti. Gefangen habe ich jede Menge Mini-Dorsche und vermutlich hätten sich noch einige Mini-Platten dazu gesellt, wenn ich nicht abgebrochen hätte. Außerdem war der Grund voll von Fadenalgen.

An einem anderen Tag habe ich gesehen, wie einige Reusen eingeholt wurden. Aus Neugier fragte ich die Fischer, was so geht.... Nur Wollhandkrabben, kein Aal. Zumindest an dem Tag, ist vielleicht nicht repräsentativ.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hi,
Ich habe heute auf meine Frage nach dieser Mutation vom Thüneninstitut eine sehr erschöpfende Antwort erhalten:


Ein herzliches Hallo zurück,
ihre Anfrage ist bei mir gelandet und ich beantworte sie natürlich sehr
gerne.
Was Sie da gefangen haben ist ein Dorsch mit einer Deformation des
Schädels. Wir nennen diese Art der Deformation auch "Mopskopf". Man weiß
nicht genau wodurch diese Deformation hervorgerufen wird. Am
wahrscheinlichsten ist eine genetische Ursache. Das bedeutet, dass
bereits die Larven dieser Fische, wenn sie schlüpfen, einen deformierten
Kopf haben.
Wir beobachten solche Exemplare seit vielen Jahren immer wieder in
unseren Forschungsfängen und erfassen diese Auffälligkeiten auch. Daher
wissen wir, dass  1 Dorsch von ca. 200 eine derartige Mißbildung
aufweist. Dieser verformte Schädel scheint die Tiere aber nicht zu
behindern, sie wachsen normal und können auch alt werden. Somit könnte
Ihr Exemplar auch munter weiter schwimmen.
Herzliche Grüße aus Rostock und weiterhin "Petri heil"


Finde ich sehr nett geschrieben und hat mich gefreut das man da solche Infos erhalten kann. Dicken Daumen hoch dafür ans Thünen Institut Rostock!

Auf meiner Baltic-Fishing webseite gibts im übrigen noch ein kurzes Video zu dem kleinen Kerl unter aktuelles.


----------



## elbbutt (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin moin 

Weiss einer zufällig ob ich morgen früh so gegen 3 schon in Neustadt bei der kunya werfen slippen kann? 

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Schneiderfisch (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja kannste. Gelände  ist offen


----------



## elbbutt (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Und wie funktioniert es mit dem bezahlen ?


----------



## Schneiderfisch (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Briefkasten am wohnhaus rechts vor der slippe. Bitte auch wirklich bezahlen und das vertrauen nicht ausnutzen.


----------



## blue pearl (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin, da ich schon lange nicht mehr angeln war und das Wetter gestern ja optimal , ging es ab nach Neustadt. Erst einmal Wattis holen bei Martin(die dort immer gut sind) dann zum Hafen und raus auf die Ostsee, auf 7 Meter den Anker geworfen und dann gings los.   Am Ende fanden 18 Platten den weg in meine Kühlbox. einige kleine und ein untermaßiger Steinbutt schwimmen wieder. Wie sieht es eigentlich im Moment mit Dorsch aus wird gefangen und in welchen Tiefen? Ich wollte nächste Woche mal los und wäre für ein paar Tipps dankbar. Gruß und viel Petri an alle.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri! Wo jaste die platten gefangen?


----------



## blue pearl (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin, nördlich der Sandbank Pelzerhaken.


----------



## Slider17 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Olli
habe am 18.7 wirklich einmal die Nacht vom Boot aus auf Aal angesessen, leider ohne Erfolg. 
Bin dann so gegen 3.30 Uhr nordwestlich zum Steinriff gefahren. Bewaffnet mit 2 DDT Schleppruten. Die Fangtiefe lag so ziemlich genau bei 8m.
Egal wo ich schleppte, überall war Dorsch.
Kurze Strecken angefahren und schon rappelte es, teilweise sogar auf beiden Ruten gleichzeitig.
Gefangen wurde 1 Horni und ca. 30 Dorsche, 18 davon mit 50 Ü entnommen, die "Halbstarken" schwimmen klar wieder.
Um 7.00 Uhr als Kalles Boote den Hafen verliessen war ich bereits im Hafen.
Habe selten so einen schönen aber auch "stressigen" Angeltag erlebt.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Schneiderfisch (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Du warst die ganze nacht draussen?!.
Und die dtd haben über welcher wassertiefe gefangen??


----------



## Schneiderfisch (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bei mir war übrigens am samstag echt mau. Egal wen man von pelze bis grömitz gefragt hat, es war am samstag kein wirklicher fangtag...


----------



## Slider17 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ich hatte die DDT 9cm drauf und bin zügig gefahren, d.h in ca. 6 - 7m Tiefe liefen diese.
Auf dem Echo war aber nix zu sehen, daher denke ich das die Dorsche von Grund den Wobblern hinterherjagten.
Die Aaltour werde ich aber nicht nochmals wiederholen.
Greetz


----------



## Schneiderfisch (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja aber auf welcher wassertiefe warste unterwegs?


----------



## ChrisHH (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hat er doch geschrieben ;-) Petri auch von meiner Seite!


Slider17 schrieb:


> Die Fangtiefe lag so ziemlich genau bei 8m.
> Egal wo ich schleppte, überall war Dorsch.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nein die fangtiefe ist doch etwas anderes als die wassertiefe oder habe ich da eine andere wahrnehmung?


----------



## ChrisHH (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wenn man es wörtlich nimmt vielleicht schon, aber da die Wobbler, ca 6, 7 m tief liefen, wird mit 8m doch wohl die Tiefe gemeint sein, über der geschleppt wurde ...

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rippi (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hi, hat jemand hier vielleicht ein Typ wie ich am besten vorgehe, wenn ich auf Makrele bzw. Köhler fischen will, gibt es da signifikante Unterschiede zu der Angelei vom Ufer? Platzmäßig dachte ich an die "Untiefentonne", wenn das der Name ist?, und dann halt treiben lassen. Hat vielleicht sogar jemand schon mal den Versuch mit Naturköder gewagt?


----------



## Slider17 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moinsen,
gern noch als Nachtrag:
Die Wassertiefe lag bei 8m, dh ich bin am Steinriff auf der 8m Linie gefahren- wurde es tiefer wurden die Bisse deutlich weniger
greetz


----------



## Küstenfahrer (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

kurzer Fangbericht zu gestern. 
Wir waren gestern mit 2 Mann draußen. Relativ tote Hose. Erst vor Pelzerhaken, Tiefenlinie 15 Meter schöne Plattfische, aber alles untermaßige Wittlinge auf Wattwurm. Pilkern lief nicht viel. Es wurde uns aber nachher zu stürmisch und wir sind zurück.


----------



## Sven der Angler (2. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Waren gestern zu zweit von 8.00-13.00 Uhr vor Pelzerhaken los. 

Leider nur 4 Fische #q, aber 4 verschiedene : 
Dorsch, Scholle, Kliesche und einen Hornhecht. 

Um die Untiefentonne waren geschätzte 30 ! Boote. 

Warum sind die letzten Tage keine Meldungen eingegangen ?

Am Donnerstag soll es wieder losgehen, wal sehen was kommt 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Schneiderfisch (2. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Weil aktuell wenig bis nix geht. ..gestern auf dorsch geschneidert....


----------



## Hawergetzi (2. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> Weil aktuell wenig bis nix geht. ..



Kann ich nicht bestätigen.  Gestern ecke Grömitz von 12 - 16 Uhr 18 Platten bis deutlich in den 40ern und n 38er Steinbutt.  :vik:
Kollege und sein Sohn haben auch ordentlich abgesahnt.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (2. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Watt??? Bei DEM wind und wellen? !?! Ich war auch platten stippen vor rettin bin aber vor den Bedingungen geflohen ;-)


----------



## Hawergetzi (2. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Haben um 16 Uhr auch abbrechen müssen weils zu kabbelig wurde. Waren ja nur 2-3 Minuten von der Slippe entfernt. Aber grade als es gegen 14 Uhr auffrischte knallte es in den Ruten da die Montagen dann richtig gespielt haben.


----------



## Sven der Angler (2. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gestern war bis um 11.00 Uhr fast keine Welle zu sehen. 

Spiegelglatt ! 

Erst ab 12.00 Uhr kam eine "kleine Welle" aber nicht die Rede wert. 15 cm !!

Donnerstag wird auf die Platten angegriffen


----------



## Hawergetzi (2. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Sven der Angler schrieb:


> Gestern war bis um 11.00 Uhr fast keine Welle zu sehen.
> 
> Spiegelglatt !
> 
> ...



Gegen 16 Uhr hatten wir Windstärke 4 und das war zu viel in der kleinen aber feinen Schale zu dritt. :m
Man muss es ja auch nicht übertrieben.  Vor allem mit Junganglern an Bord.


----------



## Sven der Angler (6. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wieder auf dem Festland und die Fische versorgt.

Heute waren wir wieder vor Pelzerhaken. 

Geangeln wurde mit Wattwurm und Pilk. 

Am Ende hatten wir zu dritt 25 Platte, 7 Dorsche und eine Makrele. 

War ein Super Tag auf dem Wasser. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## SyncroT3 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wie hatten auch einen super Tag auf dem Wasser [emoji1] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sorry, aber das musste ich mal sagen.. Schöne grüße aus Nord Norwegen..


----------



## Sven der Angler (6. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Tolles Bild. 

Da kommt sie Sehnsucht ...............

Ich will auch mal wieder nach Norwegen


----------



## Sven der Angler (6. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bilder von heute :


----------



## Sven der Angler (7. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Morgen soll es wieder losgehen. 

Die Nachbarskinder wollen unbedingt das erst mal auf Wasser. Ich hoffen wir, fangen genau so viel wie beim letzten Ausflug.

Wir werden wieder mit Wattwurm und Pilker angreifen ! #:

Werde berichten. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Silverstar (10. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir wollen am Samstag von Neustadt aus los, wo vor Pelzerhaken warst du mit den Platten erfolgreich? Höhe Untiefentonne oder Richtung Rettin, Welche Tiefe? VG


----------



## Sven der Angler (10. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

PN folgt.

Gruß Sven - und Petri Heil


----------



## Sven der Angler (10. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hier ein paar Bilder vom Donnerstag.

War wieder Super.

38 Platte, 1 kleiner Dorsch (voll geschluckt) und ein Hornhecht.


----------



## Nico27 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo zusammen..
 Möchte die Tage mit nem kleinen Boot auf die (Lübecker) Bucht.
 Wie tief stehen zur Zeit die Dorsche und was fängt am besten...
 hatte an Gummis gedacht...
 Liebe Grüße


----------



## offense80 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Möhrchen sind immer einen Versuch wert, habe damit die besten Erfahrungen machen können. Gewicht musst du nach den vorhandenen Wind bzw. Strömungsverhältnissen anpassen.


----------



## Sven der Angler (11. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Der Donnerstag soll der letzte Tag zum Plattenangeln werden. (Urlaub ist zu Ende)

Mal sehen, was wieder raus kommt. 

Die Uhrzeit steht leider noch nicht fest, da die Kiddys noch nen Surfkurs haben und der Termin erst morgen feststeht. 

Werde aber mal wieder berichten.

Euer Sven


----------



## Blaupause (12. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke für die Fotos, Sven! Viel Erfolg morgen, ich fahre heute Nachmittag ein paar Stunden raus mit dem Boot. Mal sehen, was geht.


----------



## Silverstar (12. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Jemand Samstag unterwegs?


----------



## RoGli (12. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Blaupause schrieb:


> Danke für die Fotos, Sven! Viel Erfolg morgen, ich fahre heute Nachmittag ein paar Stunden raus mit dem Boot. Mal sehen, was geht.




Viel Erfolg! Ich erwarte einen ausführlichen Bericht [emoji12]


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sven der Angler (12. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Blaupause schrieb:


> Danke für die Fotos, Sven! Viel Erfolg morgen, ich fahre heute Nachmittag ein paar Stunden raus mit dem Boot. Mal sehen, was geht.




Ja, wie erwarten den Bericht und die Fotos habe ich gerne eingestellt. Ggf. werden weitere Bilder folgen, mal sehen. 


Petri Heil Blaupause


----------



## Blaupause (12. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Da kommt ja richtig Erfolgsdruck auf! Mal sehen, ob ich Dorsche finde. Mit Watti auf Platte wäre ja eine sichere Bank, aber der Eisschrank ist noch immer voll mit Butt & Klischen, ich bräuchte mal wieder Dorsch, Makrele und Seelach :m


----------



## Blaupause (13. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hier der kurze Bericht von gestern: Angelzeit war ca. 17 - 20:30 Uhr. Ich war auf Makrelen, Dorsche und Seelachs aus bin wegen dem warmen Wasser direkt tiefe Stellen angefahren. Zuerst in der Nähe der Travemünder Fährenstrecken auf 25 Metern, da war aber nichts zu holen. 

Dann habe ich weit draußen vor Pelzerhaken auf 20 Metern einige Driften gemacht und dort 6 Dorsche um die 40 (schonend zurückgesetzt) und einen besseren um die 50 gefangen (lecker Filet gemacht). Außerdem noch einen 50er Seelachs. Ich hatte ungefähr die Hälfte der Bisse im Mittelwasser, einige Fische waren voll mit Hering und gefangen habe ich nur auf kleine Gummifische, Farben orange und knallgrün. Auf Pilker, Twister und Heringsvorfach ging nichts bei mir. Auch der Seelachs ist auf einen kleinen Jig geknallt. 
Die anderen Boote in der Nähe haben gut gefangen.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## blue pearl (14. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Die guten Fänge kann ich bestätigen, bin schon um 6 Uhr morgens raus und habe bis 14 Uhr reichlich Dorsche in guten größen ans Band bekommen. Einige Makrelen waren auch dabei.
Dann noch viel Petri an diejenigen die es die nächsten Tage versuchen.Gruß#a


----------



## Sven der Angler (14. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Blaupause schrieb:


> Hier der kurze Bericht von gestern: Angelzeit war ca. 17 - 20:30 Uhr. Ich war auf Makrelen, Dorsche und Seelachs aus bin wegen dem warmen Wasser direkt tiefe Stellen angefahren. Zuerst in der Nähe der Travemünder Fährenstrecken auf 25 Metern, da war aber nichts zu holen.
> 
> Dann habe ich weit draußen vor Pelzerhaken auf 20 Metern einige Driften gemacht und dort 6 Dorsche um die 40 (schonend zurückgesetzt) und einen besseren um die 50 gefangen (lecker Filet gemacht). Außerdem noch einen 50er Seelachs. Ich hatte ungefähr die Hälfte der Bisse im Mittelwasser, einige Fische waren voll mit Hering und gefangen habe ich nur auf kleine Gummifische, Farben orange und knallgrün. Auf Pilker, Twister und Heringsvorfach ging nichts bei mir. Auch der Seelachs ist auf einen kleinen Jig geknallt.
> Die anderen Boote in der Nähe haben gut gefangen.
> ...




Petri !

Hat ja doch geklappt mit den Dorschen !


Bei uns war es gestern nicht so dolle. Naja, wir waren sehr verwöhnt durch die letzten Tage. Wir waren zu zweit von 9.30 bis 14.00 Uhr auf dem Wasser. Gefangen wurden 11 Platte und 10 Dorsche von 45 cm bis 55 cm - und wie fast immer einen Hornhecht. Bilder habe ich leider keine gemacht. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Blaupause (14. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ist doch gut gelaufen, bei > 20 Fischen war doch immer was zu tun, oder? Man darf nicht vergessen, dass es bei den hohenTemperaturen Tage gibt, wo man die ganze Bucht abfährt, alle Köder einmal durchprobiert, sich einen Sonnenbrand holt und trotzdem nicht einen Zupfer verzeichnet.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (14. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Tach zusammen!

Da wir in 14 Tagen auch ein wenig auf Dorsch los wollen, lese ich mich hier in letzter Zeit durch die einschlägigen Berichte. Helft einem Unwissenden mal bitte auf die Sprünge. Vielleicht habe ich es überlesen, oder ich lese noch nicht lange genug mit |kopfkrat

Was bitte bezeichnet ihr als Möhrchen? Die werden bei euch ja scheinbar hoch gehandelt für's Dorschangeln...

Danke und Gruß

Björn


----------



## Silverstar (14. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Was bitte bezeichnet ihr als Möhrchen? Die werden bei euch ja scheinbar hoch gehandelt für's Dorschangeln...
> 
> Danke und Gruß
> 
> Björn




das ist ein Orangefarbender Gummifisch ;-)

siehe auch: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puewvocXubs


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (14. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ok, danke! Sowas in der Richtung hatte ich fast vermutet, war aber gedanklich mehr bei einem kleinen roten Jig. 

Ich hab ein paar ca. 10cm lange rote Kopyto (mit kleinem Schwarzanteil) und auch ein paar grüne Gummigesellen mit Glitzer drauf in der Gerätekiste. Dazu 40 und 65 Gramm Jigköpfe. Zwei, drei Gumifische in anderen Farben und ein paar Pilker zwischen 60 und 100 Gramm. 
Was fehlt mir denn da noch an ultimativen Dorschködern?  Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Silverstar (14. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

eigentlich nix


----------



## ChrisHH (14. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Reins Get Ringer find ich noch super. Fängt auch an der toten rute, da er leicht spielt und Geschmack hat. Wirft sich gut, da sehr schmales Profil. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RoGli (15. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Was fehlt mir denn da noch an ultimativen Dorschködern?  Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!




Das Möhrchen und der Sheriff von Lieblingsköder fehlt, Vorfach mit Twister, mit Heringsfedern und mit etwas größeren "Federn" für Wittling/Makrele. 

Viel Erfolg. 


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flying-Dutchman (15. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

Wir wollen morgen früh auf Butt. Welchen Spot empfehlt ihr?
In welcher Tiefe?

Mein erster Anlaufpunkt wird die Untiefentonne von 5 bis 15m. Wie sieht es dort mit Dorschen und Markrelen aus? 

Wie siehts am Neustädter Berg aus? Lohnt sich ein Zwischenstopp?


----------



## Silverstar (17. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So, wir waren am Samstag von 9-16:30 in der Bucht unterwegs. 

Gefangen haben wir 20 Dorsche bis 70cm und 5 Plattfische, eine menge kleine Plattfische und Dorsche gingen zurück. gefangen haben wir bei 20m in der nähe der Untiefentonne. unschlagbar war das möhrchen und ein kleiner 40g "Deutschlandfarbender" Pilker. Unzählige Dorsche haben wir versemmelt weil sie den Gummifisch "massakriert" haben, entweder war der gummifisch abgelutscht oder der Schwanz hat gefehlt. Auf einen "Schwanzlosen" Gummifisch wurde auch gefangen  


Das beste waren die beiden "verirrten" großen Tümmler die ca. 15m von unserem Boot ihre Bahnen gezogen haben. einfach klasse. Der letzte Sichtkontakt war im Juni vor Fehmarn.


----------



## Nico27 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dickes Petri denn...
****hihi...habs überlesen****
Liebe Grüße


----------



## bombe220488 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Silverstar schrieb:


> So, wir waren am Samstag von 9-16:30 in der Bucht unterwegs.
> 
> Gefangen haben wir 20 Dorsche bis 70cm ...gefangen haben wir bei 20m in der nähe der Untiefentonne. ....



kein problem


----------



## Nico27 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

#q#q#q

 ohhh man... ich bin sooo blind!!!
 :vik:

 danke dir....*** wie peinlich***


----------



## Flying-Dutchman (19. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sonntag 25 platte....8 schwimmen wieder.13m

Heute Wattwürmer von Sonntag verbraucht 4 Platte...1 schwimmt wieder...


----------



## Nalguer (20. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

ich war Anfang Mai das erste mal mit einem Kleinboot in der Bucht unterwegs, die letzten 20 Jahre war es immer nur von den Seebrücken aus.
Da es meinem Vater und mir auf dem Boot so viel Spaß gemacht hat und wir natürlich auch deutlich besser gefangen haben, wollen wir es wahrscheinlich im Oktober noch einmal probieren. 

Natürlich habe ich mir schon die ganzen Bootsvermieter (bis 15PS) von Neustadt bis nach Fehmarn angeschaut, aber was mich interessieren würde wie eure Erfahrungen sind. Wen und welche Boote könnt ihr mir eher empfehlen und wen weniger?


----------



## SaschokT (21. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hi,
also ich würde dir auf jeden Fall Martins Angeltreff (einfach mal googeln) in Neustadt empfehlen, die Preise sind gut, der Angelshop für Einkäufe direkt am Hafen und die Boote sind sehr gut, außerdem muss man nur den Ausweis als Kaution hinterlassen und nicht wie bei den meisten einen hohen Betrag in Bar.


----------



## Sven der Angler (21. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Silverstar schrieb:


> So, wir waren am Samstag von 9-16:30 in der Bucht unterwegs.
> 
> Gefangen haben wir 20 Dorsche bis 70cm und 5 Plattfische, eine menge kleine Plattfische und Dorsche gingen zurück. gefangen haben wir bei 20m in der nähe der Untiefentonne. unschlagbar war das möhrchen und ein kleiner 40g "Deutschlandfarbender" Pilker. Unzählige Dorsche haben wir versemmelt weil sie den Gummifisch "massakriert" haben, entweder war der gummifisch abgelutscht oder der Schwanz hat gefehlt. Auf einen "Schwanzlosen" Gummifisch wurde auch gefangen
> 
> ...




Petri zu den Platten 

Bin auch wieder ab dem 29.08. vor Ort. Mal sehen was wieder kommt. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Salora (26. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Am Samstag waren wir (12 Angler) auch wieder mit der Prof vor Travemünde. 

68 verwertete Dorsche zw 40 und 60 cm  (viele kleine gingen zurück)
16 Heringe
11 Makrelen
2 Butt






Leider hatten wir nur wenige Makrelen aber wenn waren es richtig gute.






> weitere Bilder


----------



## Blaupause (28. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hi Leute, viele Grüße von der Adria an die Neustädter Bucht! Meine Frau und ich sind gerade auf der Insel Rab in Kroatien. Das Angeln steht hier nicht 
im Vordergrund, aber ab und zu kann ich mal etwas buntes fangen!


----------



## blue pearl (29. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin, so ich musste mal wieder angeln, die Bedingungen sollten laut Wettervorhersage ja super sein. Noch schnell ein paar Wattis gekauft und dann raus auf die Ostsee, am Angelplatz angekommen zeigte sich das Wetter doch nicht so prickelnd. Es war etwas windig und die Drift betrug zeitweise bis zu 1,3 Knoten, aber dennoch habe 3 Dorsche von 62-69 cm und 2 anständige Makrelen erwischt. Gegen abend habe ich dann noch mal kurz geankert und 7 Platten auf Wattwurm gefangen. Gruß und Petri an alle Angler. P.s. Haltet die geschwindigkeit in der Hafeneinfahrt ein, gestern hat die Wapo wieder zugeschlagen und das Konto aufgefüllt. Ist ja auch nicht grad billig wenn man zu schnell unterwegs ist.


----------



## Flying-Dutchman (30. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

In welcher Tiefe hast du gefangen?


----------



## blue pearl (30. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin, zwischen 17 und 20 Meter


----------



## Flying-Dutchman (31. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin, wir waren gestern nachmittag  bei 17m. 1 Scholle,  1 Dorsch, 7 Wittlinge. 

1 Glattbutt, 1 Dorsch schwimmen wieder. Gefangen auf Wattwurm und Fischfetzen. Kein Biss auf Kunstköder.


----------



## Onkel Frank (31. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir waren von Freitag bis Sonntag in der Bucht . 10 Platte bei 19m und etliche bei 4-6 m |bigeyes . Gesamt ca 20 und viele kleine wieder released . Gestern Dorsch gesucht .............und gefunden . 15 Dorsche zwischen 50 und 70 durften mit . Sehr viele Wittlinge und Kleindorsche in der Bucht . Unzälige haben wir wieder released und nur die Creme de la Creme entnommen . Gefangen haben wir auf Blinker in 19 - 21 m .


----------



## Fischfranz (31. August 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hi,will am Freitag mit nem Freund los und die neustädter bucht vom Boot aus befischen. Auf alles was schwimmt und schmeckt und. Ich habe bereits mehrfach von steinbuttfängen gehört und ein solcher fehlt mir noch.
Hat evtl. jemand nen tip(Köder/örtlichkeit) für mich,wie ich dort nen kreisrunden fangen kann?


----------



## Gersti (4. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Leute,

Hat jemand bei den morgigen Windverhältnissen schon mal Erfahrungen gesammelt ab Travemünde mit nem Kleinboot?

Gruß Gersti


----------



## sirpma (4. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich würde dir dringendst davon abraten. 5-6 Beaufort in Böhen bis 8 ist kein Vergnügen. Zudem ist da eh kaum noch Angeln möglich.


----------



## SyncroT3 (4. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sorry, aber vergiss das Angeln, gehe lieber auf eine Seebrücke, macht keinen Spaß und ist nicht zu unterschätzen...


----------



## Gersti (4. September 2015)

Bei Westwind soll man ja etwas geschützter sein durch die Bucht, habe ich gelesen, aber bisher keinerlei Erfahrung gesammelt! 

Danke erstmal für die schnellen Antworten!!!


----------



## SyncroT3 (4. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das ist erstmal richtig, aber wenn es wirklich so stark wird ist das auch nicht mehr schön. Aber den Vorhersagen solltest du nicht total vertrauen, schau mal wie es aussieht vor Ort und entscheide dann.


----------



## mefofänger (4. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ich würde dir auch empfehlen lieber von land aus zuangeln. fahre selber bis höchstens 6 bft die böen dürfen dann aber auch nicht stärker sein. sonst werden die wellen zu kappelig, und man geht schnell mal in einem unachtsamen moment über bord. mfg


----------



## Dorsch 48 (4. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

"fahre selber bis höchstens 6 bft "

alle achtung#q


----------



## RoGli (4. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*





..... soooo schlimm ist das doch gar nicht ... [emoji15]


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nico27 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hier mal ein aktueller Bericht..
Wohne hier direkt und kann nur sagen, unterschätze nicht diesen "Teich"


----------



## tolik85 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich würde auch bei dem Wetter zu Hause bleiben. Ich bin einmel bei so einem Wetter rausgefahren, seitdem mache ich das nie wieder.


----------



## Sparky1337 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war gestern draußen und es war schon nicht mehr sooo toll....


----------



## offense80 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Angeln macht zwar mörderisch Spaß, aber es solle keine Selbstmordaktion werden. Kein Fisch ist wertvoller als das eigene Leben. Auch wenn es schwer fällt zu warten.....es kommen windstillere Tage #h


----------



## elle-w (5. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Genau so ist das.#6#6


----------



## diesel21 (6. September 2015)

Meine Erfahrung ist eine 4-5 aus Ost und du kotzt. 
Ich habe damals mein Boot gekauft  und natürlich musste es ins Wasser .
 Das einzigste was ich mitnehmen konnte, sehr viel Erfahrung und ein Hering, und glaube es mir ab Windstärke vier ist Feierabend der Kollege der bei sechs raus fährt hatt ein Containerschiff. 
Das Ende vom Lied ist,  die Erfahrungen musst du selber sammeln und du wirst sehr schnell feststellen was Sache ist.


----------



## diesel21 (6. September 2015)

Was ich vergessen hab zu sagen.ich komme aus Hannover  und bin auf Wetterprognosen angewiesen.  Ich bin sogar einmal nach Hause gefahren weil mir die See nicht gefallen hat.wie gesagt die Erfahrung muss man selber machen aber nicht bei einer sechs


----------



## diesel21 (6. September 2015)

Gersti schrieb:


> Bei Westwind soll man ja etwas geschützter sein durch die Bucht, habe ich gelesen, aber bisher keinerlei Erfahrung gesammelt!
> 
> Danke erstmal für die schnellen Antworten!!!



Das  funktioniert meiner Meinung nach nur im Winter wenn du nicht weit raus musst. Tatsache ist du musst mindestens auf 16 m kommen zu der Jahreszeit


----------



## Gersti (6. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mal eine kleine Auflösung, wir sind nicht raus gefahren und haben das ganze Freitag Abend abgesagt. Vielen Dank für alle Empfehlungen und die Antworten! Das hat mir sehr weitergeholfen


----------



## Salora (6. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Gersti schrieb:


> Bei Westwind soll man ja etwas geschützter sein durch die Bucht, habe ich gelesen, aber bisher keinerlei Erfahrung gesammelt!



Grundsätzlich darf man nie die See unterschätzen, Wasser hat nun mal keine Balken und wir alle haben nur ein Leben!! 

Richtig ist das durch das Brodtener Steilufer bei Windrichtungen zw. Süd und West ein gewisser Schutz besteht, trotzdem muss man eben die Grenzen des noch "sicheren Machbaren" gut kennen und es ist letztlich auch eine Frage der genauen Ortskenntnis und langjähriger Erfahrungen in dem Gebiet.

Wir waren Samstag von Travemünde wieder raus bis hoch nach Niendorf, voll gefressener Dorsch stand reichlich am Grund aber leider satt. Hatten dann etwas Pech und wurden nach Travemünde zurück geschleppt.

Den Bericht und die Bilder von dem Tag könnt ihr hier anschauen.

Mit der Prof war es kein Problem und ihr könnt auch gut erkennen wie es in dem Gebiet zw Travemünde und Niendorf unter Landabdeckung aussah. 

Aber nochmals, unterschätzt niemals die See und das Wetter!! Leichtsinn und Unerfahrenheit hat schon sehr viel Elend und Trauer in viele Familien gebracht. Kein Fisch dieser Welt ist das wert!!!

In diesem Sinne.


----------



## Trollegrund (7. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bei uns sind seit Samstag zwischen Kühlungsborn und Warnemünde insgesamt 3 Boote verunglückt mit bisher 2 Toten und noch 2 Vermissten. Absolut Wahnsinnig bei einer 7-8 von Nord West raus zu fahren. Das hat nichts mit Grenzwertig, machbar, Windschatten,Landschutz oder sonst was zu tun.  Die Wellen krachen über Hafenmole und Seebrücken, da überhaupt noch an eine Bootstour zu denken. Respekt und Kraft an die vielen Helfer und freiwilligen ehrenamtlichen Seenotretter die unermütlich ihr eigenes Leben aufs Spiel setzen. Die über 2000 Einsätze Jährlich Schiffe,Ausrüstung und Kraftstoffe sind nur durch Spenden finanziert!


----------



## Margaux (7. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wahnsinn #d, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.

Ich mit meinem 5m offenen Kleinboot halte es so, daß ich, wenn ich überhaupt schon anfangen muß nachzudenken, ob es Zweck hat rauszufahren, es gleich bleiben lasse. Sicherheit geht eindeutig vor. Manche Leute werden aber durch ihren übertriebenen "Angel-Ehrgeiz" so betriebsblind, daß sie die Gefahren gar nicht mehr sehen (wollen). Das ist mir dieses Jahr in Norwegen mit Mitanglern aus küstenfernen Regionen Deutschlands an zwei Tagen passiert. Diese Leute fahren nächstes Jahr ohne mich bzw. umgekehrt. Klar hatte ich mich am Wochenende, das ich mir extra zum Angeln freigeschaufelt hatte, auch wieder geärgert, als der Wetterbericht das Tief aufziehen ließ, aber es hilft ja nichts. Jetzt kommt der Herbst und damit viele schöne Tage zum Mefo-Angeln |rolleyes


----------



## Küstenfahrer (10. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Leuts, wir wollten morgen oder Samstag mit einem 4,50 Kajütboot vor Pelzerhaken auf Scholle gehen. Nun ist Wind 4 in Böen 5 gemeldet aus Ost. Kann man da noch gefahrlos raus??


----------



## Onkel Frank (10. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Küstenfahrer schrieb:


> Hallo Leuts, wir wollten morgen oder Samstag mit einem 4,50 Kajütboot vor Pelzerhaken auf Scholle gehen. Nun ist Wind 4 in Böen 5 gemeldet aus Ost. Kann man da noch gefahrlos raus??


Nein ...... gefahrlos nicht .


----------



## mrgrinton (10. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin, genau da bin ich Morgen auch, mit nem 6m Boot. Windfinder sagt NEIN, leider.
Erst mal gucken. Anreisen muß ich eh weil ich schon vor 2 Wochen die Unterkunft gebucht habe.
Persönlich für mich habe ich Morgen ( Freitag ) abgeschrieben, aber mal sehen was Samstag kommt.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## mrgrinton (10. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Grad nochmal nachgeschaut. Selbst Samstag ne halbwegs "gute" 4, Böen bis 5. 
Grenzwertig, ich schau´s mir mal an.


----------



## Fxndlxng (11. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Lass es, bei 4, Böen 5 aus Ost hast Du schon ne schöne Welle. da bringt das Plattenangeln eh keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## Margaux (11. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das kommt eben noch hinzu: selbst wenn man grenzwertig mit seinem Kleinboot gerade noch so raus könnte, macht das Angeln nur noch bedingt Spaß und Sinn.


----------



## Fxndlxng (11. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Stegnachbar! Lass uns mal gegenseitig die Boote im Auge behalten, wenn wir schon fast nebeneinander liegen. Hast Du What's App? Deine Nummer hab ich noch.


----------



## Margaux (11. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Hallo Stegnachbar! Lass uns mal gegenseitig die Boote im Auge behalten, wenn wir schon fast nebeneinander liegen.


 
Das sollten wir auf jeden Fall machen. Ich hab' Dir eben eine PN geschickt.


----------



## Blaupause (11. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mittwoch bin ich bei einer 3 aus Ost mit dem Pilothouse einmal über die Bucht nach Niendorf und zurück nach Neustadt, sehr schaukelig und auf dem Rückweg schräg gegen die Welle nur noch Verdrängerfahrt bei 6 kn möglich, mit viel Wasser in der Plicht. Aber mein Kumpel und ich wollten unbedingt eine Runde drehen und im Pilothouse war fahren auch kein Thema. Geangelt hätte ich da sicher nicht mehr.

Mit etwas Glück ist es aber auf dem kurzen Stück direkt vor Neustadt bis westlich von Pelzerhaken ruhig genug zum ankern auf Platte, die guten Fanggründe liegen aber leider wo anders...

Marius/ Volker: Liegt ihr jetzt beide an Steg M?

VG, Simon


----------



## Fxndlxng (11. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,
ja wir liegen nur wenige Plätze auseinander. 
Grüße!


----------



## RoGli (11. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir sollten eine M-Steg-Gruppe gründen 


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SyncroT3 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wenn ihr noch Platz habt lege ich meine kleine LiLo im kommenden Frühjahr auch daneben.. [emoji1] 
Grüße Michael


----------



## offense80 (12. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Schade das ich "noch" kein eigenes Boot habe. Ist bestimmt cool, das die halbe Marina mit Boardies gefüllt ist. Da kann man dann bestimmt super Touren machen. #6


----------



## Blaupause (12. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Liegen ja echt viele an Steg M, Tim, Volker, Marius, Roland, Frank und Paul (Segler) kenne ich noch. Der halbe Thread hier besteht ja aus Steg M-lern #6

Im September werde ich leider kaum Zeit zum angeln haben, im Oktober dann aber wieder mehr. Freue mich schon aufs Trollen und hoffe, euch dann mal wieder live zu sehen. 

Cyu


----------



## Fxndlxng (12. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Steg M rules! Wir können im Oktober ja mal ein Steg M Fischen organisieren.

Verdammter Windfinder!
Es ist deutlich weniger Wind als angesagt, die Sonne scheint und auf meinem Handy trudeln die Fangmeldungen ein. Scheint ganz gut was zu gehen heute und ich stapel Brennholz im Garten... :r

Grüße!


----------



## Margaux (14. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Steg M rules! Wir können im Oktober ja mal ein Steg M Fischen organisieren.


 
Ja, das wäre doch nett #6 
Wer von Euch bleibt den auch über den Winter im Wasser?


----------



## RoGli (15. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Margaux schrieb:


> ...
> Wer von Euch bleibt den auch über den Winter im Wasser?




Also, mir selbst ist es zu kalt im Wasser ... aber das Boot bleibt bis zum Eisgang drin 


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RoGli (15. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Fisch in der Bucht?

Nachdem nun endlich mein Boot wieder Wasser unterm Kiel hat, mußte ich gestern einfach noch raus. 

Dem Dauerregen getrotzt bin ich gen Scharbeutz gefahren. Hatte gehört, dass sich dort die Makrelenschwärme tummeln. Fehlanzeige. Nicht einen Fisch in der Ecke ausmachen können. 

Schleppen brachte bis auf jede Menge Seegras (dank der kettenrasselnden Schleppnetzfischern) keinen Biss. 

Nicht zu übersehen und daran vorbei zu angeln war der Hering. Die haben auf alles gebissen (!) was im Wasser war. Ich hatte Bisse aus einem kleinen 60gr. Pilker sowie  auf Beifänger mit 1/0er Haken. Bisse- nicht gerissen ...

Ein Ü50 Dorsch sowie gut 20 Heringe fanden den Weg in die Fischkiste. Endlich wieder Fischfinger 


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blaupause (16. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ Roländo: Glückwunsch zum erfolgreichen Wassern! Hering ist doch lecker, kannst mir gerne welche übrig lassen...und vielleicht noch 1 oder 2 einfrieren für Köder auf Steinbutt. Do/ Fr sieht es wettermäßig eher nach Elbe und Zander aus, wat? Ich habe Zeit!

@ Volker: Ich bleibe drin, bis es zufriert. Ein paar Reparaturen muss ich im Winter aber noch irgendwann durchziehen.

Ein Steg M-Treffen / gemeinsammes ausfahren und Angeln finde ich auch super! Vielleicht dann noch mit anschließendem Grillen und Bierchen schlürfen (oder Glühwein, je nach Wetter). Aber mal ganz realistisch, es wird schwierig, einen "guten" Termin zu finden, an dem alle Zeit haben.


----------



## Fxndlxng (16. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ein Termin für alle ist immer schwierig aber wir könnten ja mal 2-3 Termine in den Ring werfen und dann gucken an welchem die meisten Zeit hätten. Dann machen wir tagsüber eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt und Abends Bierchen und Grillen am Steg M.
Ich würde dafür dann jetzt einfach mal ein neues Thema öffnen wegen OT und zur besseren Übersicht.
Grüße und Petri zu den Fängen der letzten Tage!


----------



## RoGli (16. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Blaupause schrieb:


> ! Hering ist doch lecker, kannst mir gerne welche übrig lassen...und vielleicht noch 1 oder 2 einfrieren für Köder auf Steinbutt.
> 
> 
> .



 Hering ist gebraten und eingelegt ... Reicht auch um Dich samt Anhang satt zu bekommen 

... und vier kleine liegen auf Eis als Naturköder ...  Hattest mich wohl ferngesteuert 



Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SyncroT3 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Also zu einem solchen Treffer komm ich gerne die 250 km aus Peine [emoji106] [emoji106], vorausgesetzt ich kriege einen Platz bei Volker auf seinem Boot [emoji4]... Das ist somit eine offizielle Anfrage...


----------



## RoGli (16. September 2015)

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=307549

Der M-Steg Tröt

Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blaupause (16. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So, mit dem neuen Steg-M-Thread ist dann wohl ab heute tote Hose hier


----------



## Margaux (17. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



RoGli schrieb:


> Also, mir selbst ist es zu kalt im Wasser ...


 
Das beugt aber Erkältungen vor


----------



## Margaux (17. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Blaupause schrieb:


> @ Volker: Ich bleibe drin, bis es zufriert. Ein paar Reparaturen muss ich im Winter aber noch irgendwann durchziehen.


 
Na, dann haben wir ja einige Winterlieger (also Boote |supergri)


----------



## RoGli (18. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So. Heute Nachmittag kurz den Wellen getrotzt. Ne schöne 4 aus West, ordentlich Welle aus Süd-West. Ab 18:00 dann alles entspannt. 

Zierfisch für die kurze Ausfahrt war Makrele. Ich weiß, optimistisch. 

Gesucht. Gefunden. An den Kanten der alten Neustadt 1 Tonne auf 12-14m. 

Danach noch Richtung Pelzerhaken gefahren. Auf halber Strecke dann schöne Sicheln im Mittelwasser. Da aus wie Makrele oder kleine Köhler - Fehlanzeige. Jagende Wittlinge ohne Ende. Sind halt dich mehr als Würmerfresser 






Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ableger (22. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin. eine Frage: alte Neustadt tonne 1 ?  Wo finde ich die? Oder gibt es sie nicht mehr? Danke und Gruß Volker


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (22. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Ableger schrieb:


> Moin. eine Frage: alte Neustadt tonne 1 ?  Wo finde ich die? Oder gibt es sie nicht mehr? Danke und Gruß Volker



Moin,

die Tonne an sich gibt's nicht mehr, nur noch die Position in RoGli's HDS...

VG TIM


----------



## RoGli (22. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

... und in älteren Karten ...


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tolik85 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

ist jemand in den letzten Tagen rausgefahren? Gibt es etwas zu berichten? 

Ich möchte dieses Wochenende raus, und wollte mal hören wie es grade aussieht.


----------



## blue pearl (25. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin, ich war am Dienstag draussen, Dorsche hatte ich nur Kleine die wieder schwimmen aber Plattfisch beißt super. Wettervorhersage für das Wochenende sieht gut aus dann gehts wieder raus.Gruß und Petri an alle#:


----------



## Margaux (25. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Was machen denn die Mefos? Ich weiß, das Wasser und die Lufttemperaturen sind noch recht hoch, habt Ihr aber trotzdem schon von Fängen "unter Land" gehört? Meine 20-25gr. Snaps sind schon ganz ungeduldig |rolleyes


----------



## Fxndlxng (25. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bin morgen auch draußen. Von Mefofängen habe ich noch nichts gehört. Nur das die Platten wohl ganz gut laufen.

Grüße!


----------



## RoGli (25. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Habe heute geschleppt. 2x DTD und 2x. Blinker. Von Neustadt bis Rettin. Tiefen zwischen 8 und 18 m. - Nullnummer!

Beim Jiggen das übliche Kleinzeug: Hering, Wittling und nen kleinen U50 Dorsch. 

Treibendes Seegras wird langsam weniger. Wenigstens das ...


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## blue pearl (27. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wo sind die Dorsche? Heringe haben wir gestern bei dem super Wetter massenhaft gefangen aber die Dorsche haben sich rar gemacht, oder hat einer von euch die Dorsche gefunden, es waren ja richtig viele Boote in der Bucht unterwegs. Als wir genug Heringe hatten sind wir noch mal auf Plattenjagd gegangen und noch gut gefangen.


----------



## Küstenfahrer (27. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hi, wir wollten Mitte der nächsten Woche auch nochmal raus. Wo hast du die Schollen gefangen? Welche Tiefe? Was heißt massenhaft Heringe und sind das schon die großen Fettheringe?

LG von der Nordsee


----------



## Fxndlxng (28. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war Samstag draußen. Hatten knapp über 20 Flundern, 5 Klieschen, 1 Scholle und 2 Dorsche auf Buttlöffel gefangen. Haben viel Hering auf dem echo gehabt. Ansonsten geiles Wetter und kurzweiliges Angeln.


----------



## tolik85 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir ware auch am Sammstag draußen. Ergebnis ist: paar Dorsche paar Wittlinge, ein Seelachs und viel Hering. Es waren auch viele große Fettheringe dabei. Auf Dorsch haben wir unterschiedliche Köder ausprobiert: GuFI (unterschiedlicher Farbe), Pilker, Dorschvorfach, aber wir haben kein wirklicher Erfolg gehabt. Ich habe bisschen rumgeschaut, die anderen Angler haben auch entweder Hering oder Scholle gefangen.


----------



## offense80 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Fährt hier einer von euch in den nächsten Wochen nochmal raus zum Herings- und Plattfischangeln, und würde mich eventuell gegen Spritbeteiligung mitnehmen?


----------



## tolik85 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



offense80 schrieb:


> Fährt hier einer von euch in den nächsten Wochen nochmal raus zum Herings- und Plattfischangeln, und würde mich eventuell gegen Spritbeteiligung mitnehmen?




Leider habe ich in den nächsten Wochen keine Zeit zum Angeln.


----------



## Küstenfahrer (30. September 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

gestern nette Tagestour nach Neustadt. Wetter vormittags Bombe, gegen nachmittag aufrischender Wind. Hering scheint ja aktuell reichlich da zu sein. Sehr gut gefangen. Makrelen haben wir keine erwischt, Ein paar kleine Wittlinge und 2 schöne Dorsche konnten wir verhaften. Zum Schluß sind wir noch auf Scholle gegangen und haben bei zunehmenden Seegang noch 4 Stück erwischt. Allerdings sagten uns einheimische Angler, daß bis vor ein paar Tagen ein Trawler von Fehmarn quasi 3 Wochen lang schwer Schollen weggefangen hat und es seit dem recht mau ist. Wahrscheinlich hat der dann auch die Dorsche mit einkassiert#q


----------



## Margaux (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Küstenfahrer schrieb:


> Allerdings sagten uns einheimische Angler, daß bis vor ein paar Tagen ein Trawler von Fehmarn quasi 3 Wochen lang schwer Schollen weggefangen hat und es seit dem recht mau ist. Wahrscheinlich hat der dann auch die Dorsche mit einkassiert#q


 
Das wäre sehr interessant zu wissen. Die Fänge sind mau in den letzten Wochen, Dorsche werden kaum noch gefangen. Ich war selber letztens draußen und hatte sehr wenig Echolot-Bilder, die auf Dorsche hinweisen. Das könnte das erklären...


----------



## RoGli (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Also ... Mir fällt es grad schwer zu klagen ... 

Ich war gestern unterwegs und hatte eine sehr bunte Palette. Ok, die ganz großen Dorsche waren nicht dabei ... aber zu dieser Zeit freue ich mich auch über 55er 

Es gab:
Reichlich fette Heringe
Makrelen
Wittling
Hornhechte ( jetzt noch?!?)
Dorsche ...

Ich bin zufrieden. Heute wird gebraten und geräuchert!

(auf den Bildern ist nur ein kleiner Teil des Fanges zu sehen ..)







Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fxndlxng (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wo holt Ihr bloß immer alle die Makrelen her? 
Gebt doch mal zu, dass die in Wahrheit von der Fischtheke stammen...  
Ich hatte vor 11 Tagen anstatt einer Makrele auch noch einen Horni am Paternoster #q

Petri Rogli ! 


Auf der anderen Buchtseite habe ich von recht guten Dorschfängen gehört. Und an Platten mangelt es derzeit ganz sicher nicht. Wer genug Würmer und Ausdauer mitbringt kann am Tag sicher um die 50 Platten fangen.


----------



## RoGli (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Wo holt Ihr bloß immer alle die Makrelen her?
> 
> Gebt doch mal zu, dass die in Wahrheit von der Fischtheke stammen...
> 
> ...




Shit! Jetzt isses raus [emoji79]

Frag Tim mal, wie er seine Makrelen fängt ... und was für Klopper. Hut ab! 


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Küstenfahrer (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



RoGli schrieb:


> Shit! Jetzt isses raus [emoji79]
> 
> Frag Tim mal, wie er seine Makrelen fängt ... und was für Klopper. Hut ab!
> 
> ...



dann sollte Tim mal einen raus hauen, wann, wie wo :m


----------



## Margaux (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Vielleicht läuft es an den Wochenenden in der Regel schlechter, wenn auf dem Wasser mehr los ist - keine Ahnung??!

Meine besten Fangtag in der Bucht hatte ich letztes Jahr jedenfalls an einem Montag, an dem ich mir Urlaub genommen hatte.


----------



## RoGli (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Am Wochenende sind die Fische auswärts zum Essen 

Ich lass mir die erstmal schmecken :
	

		
			
		

		
	





Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fxndlxng (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ RoGli, das ist mobbing!!

Mein Boot verabschiedet sich morgen vorerst aus der Bucht. Wenn alles so läuft wie geplant bin ich dann ab 24.10. wieder da und erkunde die besten Fanggründe für unser Treffen

Grüße!


----------



## Blaupause (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich bin heiß wie Frittenfett auf Angeln!!! Habe die "Prüfung" gestern bestanden und habe am Wochenende endlich wieder Zeit für Freunde, Boot und Ostsee!! 
Morgen bin ich mit zwei Arbeitskollegen raus, penne dann im Boot und will Sonntag nochmal entspannt los! 

Zielfisch Hering zum Matjes einlegen, Makrelen und Platte. 

Glückwunsch allen Fängern bisher, tolle Fotos!

Bis die Tage in der Bucht :m


----------



## Fxndlxng (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dann mal Petri und komm mir ja nicht mit Makrelenfotos zurück!


----------



## Flying-Dutchman (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hoffentlich ist der Nebel morgen schnell verschwunden. Mal schauen was die Forellen so treiben. Aktuell soll es gut laufen.


----------



## RoGli (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Dann mal Petri und komm mir ja nicht mit Makrelenfotos zurück!




Makrelenallergie [emoji79]


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## blumi (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin, wie sieht es aus in der Bucht hat sich das Fischtrailer durchziehen schon bisschen gelgt und man kann auch Küchendorsche Angeln?

Wir sind Sonntag  ab 8 Uhr mit dem Boot unterwegs, wer hat gerade Aktuelle Tiefen und war Heute schon oder Morgen  petri Heil für Morgen und schnelle Nebel Auflösung heute war es ja fast bis Mittag zu:

Grüße thomi


----------



## Axtwerfer (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Vor der untiefentonne Hering reichlich ! Dorsch vereinzelt. Wittlinge hin und wieder.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hatte Samstag beim Schleppen zwischen Bliesdorf und Pelze einen mittvierziger Dorsch auf chrom Apex mit violetten Punkten im Mittelwasser sowie eine Alulatte am Downrigger auf Heringsstyle Apex in silber/schwarz holosytle.
Den Hornie habe ich nicht gemerkt, zumal es auch durchaus wellig war und ich aufgrund vergessener Echolotbatterie #q auch immer mal wieder Grundberührung hatte :-D
Der hing beim Einholen der Rute dadran....Den habe ich bestimmt schon drölf Seemeilen mitgeschleppt 
Heisst ja auch Schleppangeln nä? |supergri

Habe auf halber Strecke einen bekannten getroffen der Platten gestippt hat.
Kann mir mal jemand die Posenmontage zum Buttangeln erklären???
Verstehe das iwie nicht.


----------



## AndreasG (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand die Posenmontage zum Buttangeln erklären???
> Verstehe das iwie nicht.



Ist doch eine einfache Montage mit Laufpose.
Ich nehme 18g Posen mit einem Kugelblei, Schnurstopper so einstellen das es nicht ganz auf Grund liegt.......Vorfach mit einem Butthaken und Watti ran......schon geht der Spaß los.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Schneiderfisch (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

das heisst der schnurstopper(in diesem Fall son Gummidingens von diesem ganz dünnen draht, nä?) müsste dann ggf 12m auf die Schnur gezogen werden wenn man auf bspw 11m Wassertiefe angelt?


----------



## bombe220488 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Genau, dann liegt das Vorfach 1m auf dem Grund auf +- Wellen

Wann kommen die Dorsche? Nach dem ersten Sturm?


----------



## Schneiderfisch (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ok danke.
Ich denke das Wasser muss kälter und vorallem endlich die ollen  Heringe weg!
Ist bei den Futterfischmengen doch kein Wunder das nix beisst...


----------



## buttweisser (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Habt Ihr schon mal versucht die Dorsche im Mittelwasser zu verhaften? Ist nur so ne Idee, vielleicht stehen die Leos ja wegen den Heringen höher und nicht auf Grund.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Schneiderfisch (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Durchaus möglich. Wie mein Fang am Samstag beim Schleppen ja gezeigt hat


----------



## Margaux (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Habt Ihr schon mal versucht die Dorsche im Mittelwasser zu verhaften? Ist nur so ne Idee, vielleicht stehen die Leos ja wegen den Heringen höher und nicht auf Grund.


 
Ja, ich habe das am Sonntag versucht, wenn sich ein Heringsschwarm auf dem Echolot zeigte: entweder habe ich - analog zum Angeln in Norwegen - den Pilker etwas tiefer angeboten als der Schwarm angezeigt wurde (Vielfarbenschnur hilft dabei) oder ich habe einen leichten Pilker durch das Mittelwasser "gesponnen". Beides brachte leider nur Kindergarten und eine feiste 41cm-Makrele  Trotzdem werden sich die Dorsche, wenn sie aktiv, also auf Futtersuche sind, selbstverständlich den Heringen ins Mittelwasser folgen. Angelt man zu tief, fischt man möglicherweise an den Dorschen vorbei. Passionierten Ostseeanglern passiert das als Norwegen-Neuling am Anfang häufig (mir auch ).


----------



## tolik85 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> Ok danke.
> Ich denke das Wasser muss kälter und vorallem endlich die ollen  Heringe weg!
> Ist bei den Futterfischmengen doch kein Wunder das nix beisst...




Ich bin vorletzte Woche rausgefahren und habe paar Dorsche gefangen. Als ich die Dorsche aufgeschnitten habe, hatten sie nur Krabben im Magen gehabt, keine Heringe (obwohl Heringe waren auch reichlich da).


----------



## Schneiderfisch (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das ist ja interessant! Danke für die Info!


----------



## tolik85 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> Das ist ja interessant! Danke für die Info!



Das hat mich auch gewundert. Und ich habe fast alle Dorsche auf GuFi in orangenen Farben gefangen.


----------



## buttweisser (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



tolik85 schrieb:


> Das hat mich auch gewundert. Und ich habe fast alle Dorsche auf GuFi in orangenen Farben gefangen.



Krabbenfresser und orange Farbe bei Gufi passt perfekt zusammen. #6


----------



## Blaupause (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hi Kollegen aus der Ancora Marina, ich habe noch keinen Liegeplatz für den Winter gebucht! Da es meine erste Wintersaison im Hafen ist, frage ich mich, ob ich bei der Liegeplatzwahl irgendwas beachten muss? Gibt es "gute" oder "schlechte" Plätze im Nordhafen? Kann man nur im Nordhafen liegen? 
Welche Plätze habt ihr, ggf. könnte ich mich daneben legen, so dass man mal ein Auge auf das Boot der Kollegen werfen kann und umgekehrt!


----------



## Schneiderfisch (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Irgendwelche Fänge vom letzten Wochenende zu vermelden?


----------



## RoGli (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich war heute Nachmittag mal in der Bucht unterwegs ... Wahnsinn !

Seit langem mal wieder Köhler am Band gehabt. Aggressiv wie immer, nur noch größer sind sie geworden. Alle Ü60, manche bis Ende 60. und mal wieder größere Dorsche. Größter war 66cm ... Endlich mal wieder richtig die Rute krumm gehabt. 

Hering ist reichlich da, die größten waren bis 33cm!

Es geht wieder los!!! [emoji4] 


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SyncroT3 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Na das hört sich ja sehr sehr gut an... Prima, ist nur noch so lange hin bis zum 31.sten


----------



## Schneiderfisch (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Super Roland, gut zu hören. In welchen Tiefen warst du erfolgreich?


----------



## RoGli (14. Oktober 2015)

Hering war konzentriert auf 7-9m, Dorsch und Köhler zwischen 16-18m. Tiefer als 18 gab's Wittling. Schon komische Aufteilung [emoji57]

... sind übrigens 5KG feinstes Filet geworden [emoji4]


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blaupause (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri, dass sind echte Klopper!!


----------



## Hohensinn (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Tolle Fische, Perti Heil. Auf was/wie hast du die gefangen? Trolling oder Pilker, Gummi! Vor allem die Köhler?

 Hoffe immer noch im November noch mal ein paar tage Zeit zu finden und zu euch hoch zu kommen!

 Gruß Walter


----------



## Axtwerfer (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Blaupause schrieb:


> Hi Kollegen aus der Ancora Marina, ich habe noch keinen Liegeplatz für den Winter gebucht! Da es meine erste Wintersaison im Hafen ist, frage ich mich, ob ich bei der Liegeplatzwahl irgendwas beachten muss? Gibt es "gute" oder "schlechte" Plätze im Nordhafen? Kann man nur im Nordhafen liegen?
> Welche Plätze habt ihr, ggf. könnte ich mich daneben legen, so dass man mal ein Auge auf das Boot der Kollegen werfen kann und umgekehrt!



Steg m War letzte Woche noch die Nr
 50 und 56 frei. Ich habe die 58 wären dann quasi Nachbarn


----------



## Blaupause (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich habe den Sommerliegeplatz auf Platz M23! Aber so wie ich es verstanden hatte, wird da irgendwann Wasser und Strom abgestellt und außerdem schaut dort im Winter keiner mehr nach den Booten (zu weit weg vom Büro).

Deshalb sollen die Winterangler in den Nordhafen.


----------



## Torstenh (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo, möchte am Sa. mit meinem 4,30 m Schlauchboot in der Bucht ein wenig schleppen und den Heringen nachstellen. Laut Windfinder sollen es 2- 3 Windstärken werden was kein Problem darstellt. Meine Frage ist wie es momentan mit Nebel in der Bucht aussieht? Bildet sich dort häufiger Zäher Nebel? Habe ca. 400 km anreise und das wäre dann sehr ärgerlich. Meine 2. Frage: wie findet Ihr die Heringsschwärme?


----------



## Fxndlxng (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

In meiner Vorhersage steht ne 4-5 in Böen. Das würde ich das lassen.

@Blaupause
Die Liegeplätze im Nordhafen unterscheiden sich nicht großartig. An Steg M würde ich das Boot nicht lassen. Das verweist dort im Winter.

Grüße!


----------



## Schneiderfisch (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Torstenh lass das!
Aktuell ist ne 2-3 aus Ost angesagt, wenn das nur 1bft nach oben geht, und sei es nur im Laufe des Tages, wirst du die 400km Anfahrt bitter bereuen!
Die Bootsverleiher werden an dem Tag auch keine Boote herausgeben, es sei denn es geht auf ne 1-2 herunter...


----------



## Torstenh (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wenn s nicht geht probier ich Mefo vom Strand aus. Hab schon ein Zimmer gebucht. Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Blaupause (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> In meiner Vorhersage steht ne 4-5 in Böen. Das würde ich das lassen.
> 
> @Blaupause
> Die Liegeplätze im Nordhafen unterscheiden sich nicht großartig. An Steg M würde ich das Boot nicht lassen. Das verweist dort im Winter.
> ...


 
Stimmt schon, am M-Steg hat bald niemand mehr ein Auge auf die Boote. Ab November oder spätestens Dezember geht es an den U-Steg.


----------



## Torstenh (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War heute bei fast ententeich in der bucht.  13 schöne dorsche und noch ein paar heringe zum Abschluss.  War ein schöner Tag


----------



## Bierstuch78 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, 1Meefo 55cm, 1Hering (gebissen auf Wobbler) und über 25Dorsche, wobei die meisten wieder schwimmen.Größen von 46 bis 73cm...Da lohnt sich die Anfahrt von über 200km...Das macht Spaß... 
Alles in tiefen von 8-10m mit Wobblern die 2m über Grund laufen....
Grüße

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schneiderfisch (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Toll Petri Torsten. Freut mich zu hören das sich der lange Trip doch für dich gelohnt hat :m


----------



## Schneiderfisch (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Super bierstuch. Interessant zu hören!!!Auch dir petri.


----------



## tolik85 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Torstenh schrieb:


> War heute bei fast ententeich in der bucht.  13 schöne dorsche und noch ein paar heringe zum Abschluss.  War ein schöner Tag



Dickes Petri. Die lange Anfahrt hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## Hohensinn (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri, schön zu hören das was geht!

Aber mit der langen Anfahrt muss ich protestieren! Ist ein katzensprung, bei 200km! Bin da schon irgendwie neidisch!☺

gruss walter


----------



## Blaupause (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war Sonntag bis Dienstag in der Bucht unterwegs und was soll ich sagen, die Fische stehen wie gestapelt. Meine Freunde und ich haben jeweils nur einige wenige Stunden geangelt und haben in der kurzen Zeit das Tagespensum an Fisch gefangen. Dorsche bis 62 cm, Heringe teilweise riesengroß auf einen 65 gr Pilker gebissen (nicht gerissen), Wittlinge und Köhler bis 64 cm.

Am Dienstag ist mir etwas unglaubliches passiert. Ich habe mit einer kurzen 10-30gr Rute auf Hering geangelt, als Köder 2 Heringshaken und als Gewicht einen 18 gr. Mefoblinker in grün-silber darunter. Die Kombo habe ich dann irgendwann hochgekurbelt weil nichts anbeißen wollte und als der Blinker kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche war, kam eine fetter Seelachs von der Seite angeschossen, zeigt mir seine silberne Breitseite, schnappt sich den Blinker und rast in die Tiefe dass die Rolle nur so knarzt. Seelachs-Biss auf Sicht!!!! Der Tanz ging dann einige Minuten weiter, wobei der Fisch immer wieder mächtig Schnur nahm. Schließlich konnten wir einen 61er Seelachs keschern, der dann auch sofort den Blinker in den Késcher gespuckt hat. So hoch war mein Adrenalinspiegel lange nicht mehr! 

Abends wurde dann der Grill im Hafen warm gemacht und mit dem Tagesfang belegt #6

Weiteres Highlight waren einige Tümmler, die wir nahe der Neustädter Ansteuerungstonne beim auftauchen beobachten konnten. Vermutlich ziehen die dem Hering nach. Echt unglaublich, was in der Bucht im Moment los ist!


----------



## Schneiderfisch (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hey simon,
Tolle Info!
Vielen Dank dafür und petri zu den tollen fängen.
Ich plane auch eine Ausfahrt am samstag...Wo in der Bucht warst du unterwegs?


----------



## SyncroT3 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja Wahnsinn, Glückwunsch! Norwegen könnte nicht besser sein


----------



## Fxndlxng (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri, tolle Fänge!


----------



## Bierstuch78 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Super Fänge,Petri... Hat sich ja letzten Sa schon angedeutet... Wollte eigentlich diesen So nochmal hoch kommen an die Küste,doch Windfinder sagt mir 5-7Bft voraus... Da sollte ich wohl lieber zuhause bleiben... : (   
Sicherheit geht da vor....

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schneiderfisch (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin 
Mal davon abgesehen das wind Finder mehr Unwahrheiten als korrekte voraussagen von sich gibt, wird es wohl in der Tat ein rustikales we werden....Mit 400 km Anfahrt absolut nicht empfehlenswert. ...
Ich überlege auch schon abzusagen....


----------



## Ableger (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

wir wollten Samstag oder Sonntag von Travemünde aus los. Laut Windguru lohnt sich aber leider nicht mal eine kurze Anfahrt. SCHADE.


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Blaupause schrieb:


> Ich war Sonntag bis Dienstag in der Bucht unterwegs und was soll ich sagen, die Fische stehen wie gestapelt. Meine Freunde und ich haben jeweils nur einige wenige Stunden geangelt und haben in der kurzen Zeit das Tagespensum an Fisch gefangen. Dorsche bis 62 cm, Heringe teilweise riesengroß auf einen 65 gr Pilker gebissen (nicht gerissen), Wittlinge und Köhler bis 64 cm.
> 
> Am Dienstag ist mir etwas unglaubliches passiert. Ich habe mit einer kurzen 10-30gr Rute auf Hering geangelt, als Köder 2 Heringshaken und als Gewicht einen 18 gr. Mefoblinker in grün-silber darunter. Die Kombo habe ich dann irgendwann hochgekurbelt weil nichts anbeißen wollte und als der Blinker kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche war, kam eine fetter Seelachs von der Seite angeschossen, zeigt mir seine silberne Breitseite, schnappt sich den Blinker und rast in die Tiefe dass die Rolle nur so knarzt. Seelachs-Biss auf Sicht!!!! Der Tanz ging dann einige Minuten weiter, wobei der Fisch immer wieder mächtig Schnur nahm. Schließlich konnten wir einen 61er Seelachs keschern, der dann auch sofort den Blinker in den Késcher gespuckt hat. So hoch war mein Adrenalinspiegel lange nicht mehr!
> 
> ...


 
 Tolle Fische, dickes Petri !!


----------



## yacaré (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Habe gerade an die 4 Wetterportale "gecheckt", für morgen wird dort übereinstimmend max. 4 Bft mit (zeitweise) Böen von 5 Bft vorhergesagt, allerdings aus südlicher Richtung und daher wohl eher harmlos... Der DWD sieht übrigens eine signifikante Wellenhöhe für die Lübecker Bucht von 0,5 m...


----------



## Schneiderfisch (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Harmlos nur für die flach gefahrene bädertour. Wehe du kommst ausm windschatten....


----------



## Margaux (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Japp, wenn sich die Vorhersage morgen bewahrheitet, sind das wieder grenzwertige Bedingungen.


----------



## yacaré (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Seltsam finde ich nur, dass die Webcams am nördlichen Rand der Lübecker Bucht ein diametral anderes Bild zeigen, als es den Wettervorhersagen nach zu erwarten wäre... Überall Ententeich statt stürmischer See... ;-)
Ich glaube, ich werde es morgen riskieren...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich bin auch noch unsicher. Geplant ist Großenbrode, da die Vorhersagen ja langsam auf SW umschwenken. Dann ist Großenbrode eigentlich bei einer 4 und späteren 4-5 wohl annehmbar. Die Dorsche sollen eh bei 8m stehen. da muss man nur 1,5 Km raus. Das geht dann wohl noch. Bei einer 4-5 aus SW ist die Ausfahrt aus Neustadt kein Geschenk mehr. Da kann man sich dann eigentlich nur unter Land in Richtung Haffkrug bewegen. Aber auch da soll es Fische geben ;-)


----------



## yacaré (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich werde, wenn die Entscheidung fällt, von Travemünde aus starten, dann aber im Bereich des Riffs kreuzen, bei der aktuellen Vorhersage auf "Wetteronline" soll es morgen bei anfangs 2-3, dann bei 3 Bft aus S bleiben.
Mal sehen... 

PS: Der Wind soll heute zwar stärker gewesen sein, als für morgen vorhergesagt, allerdings aus "West", das erklärt das Ententeichwetter vor Scharbeutz, Haffkrug, Grömitz... ;-)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Der DWD hat für Fehmarn heute Mittag eine 4 aus W gemeldet- die Vorhersage ist eine 5-6... Hauptsache die haben wir morgen nicht :-(


----------



## Axtwerfer (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich werde morgen starten. Wie gesagt, weit raus muss man nicht.


----------



## Onkel Frank (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

http://www.dwd.de/DE/leistungen/windvorhersage/windvorhersage.html?nn=393220

Das ändert sich stündlich . Man kann sich auf nichts festlegen .


----------



## Axtwerfer (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

In der bucht schön ablandig bleiben, dann geht das schon.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich weiche morgen auf die Kieler förde aus!
Da geht Südwind problemlos...


----------



## Schneiderfisch (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Na Jungs, wie wars denn heute ?
Jemand los gewesen?
Ich habe heute in der Kieler Aussenförde abgeschneidert :vik:
Auf Gummi schon lange nicht mehr passiert...
Egal welche Farben, welche Tiefen, welche Stellen..Es war nichts zu kriegen...
In einem Nachbarboot gabs einen beeindruckenden Drill den ich beobachten konnte.
Was da aus dem Wasser kam, konnte ich kaum glauben: Der hat ne Angel gefangen |supergri|supergri|supergri
Erst unmittelbar vor der Hafeneinfahrt habe ich dann in der Innenförde nochmal einen Babydorsch versehentlich gerissen ...
Wars in der Bucht besser oder war niemand draussen?


----------



## mefofänger (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

war in der bucht unterwegs zu zwei in 2 stunden 79 heringe 2 wittlinge 1 dorsch. mfg :m


----------



## Axtwerfer (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir hatten einige gute Dorsche und Hering.


----------



## Hohensinn (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So wie es aussieht könnte es Ende November nochmal klappen an die Ostsee bei Großenbrode zu fahren! Mal schauen.

 Könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben wie und bei welchen Tiefen man eventuell auf Seelachs stößt? Zu dieser Jahreszeit muß man ja bekanntlich nicht tief fahren um auf Dorsch zu stoßen, wie schaut es da bei Seelachs aus? Fischen wollen wir mit Gummi, Pilker und Trolling! Wie habt ihr die am besten gefangen?

 Gruß Walter


----------



## Marco74 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hab gestern in Travemünde mein Boot für die Saison ins Wasser geschubst. Da wir noch drei Stunden Zeit hatten, sind wir für antrollen ans Steinriff gefahren. 6 Ruten waren im Einsatz. Nach 30 Minuten Biss an der Dowrriggerrute. Mist, ausgestiegen. Dann geht die BB Brettchenrute ab...und die innere SB Brettchenrute...und die BB Slidediverrute...und die SB Slidediverrute... und die äußere SB Brettchenrute!!
Full House!
Keine Dorsche, 5 Seelachse der 60er-Klasse kamen an Bord.
Geile Sache, erinnerte fast an Lachsangeln vor Rügen.
Wir konnten später noch vier weitere Seelachse einzeln einsammeln. Diese bissen an den Diverruten im Mittelwasser.
Kein schlechter Saisonstart ;-)
Fanggebiet zwischen 30 und 40 ft.


----------



## Slider17 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

auch ich war mit Sohnemann los, haben mit 4 DDT Ruten am Riff geschleppt.
früh morgens gabs 2 Seelachse, bis 13.00 noch 12 gute Leos. Alle Fische locker Ü50, Fangtiefe lag bei 7-8m. Ein ankerndes Boot konnte gute Heringe verzeichnen.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri euch! Dann wars in der Bucht ja deutlich besser als bei mir in Kiel...
Freut mich wenigstens für euch :q


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin,

war heute auch mal wieder draußen. Wollte eigentlich nur am Boot basteln, doch da der Hafen nun plötzlich so leer ist, und das Wetter (im Hafen) überschaubar aussah, bin ich doch noch für 2 Stunden draussen gewesen. Da ich zur zeit kein wirklich aussagekräftiges Echo habe, bin ich quasi mal nach Pelze getuckert, und habe einen 45g-Weiss-Roten Gummi in die Fluten geworfen, und die Rute weggestellt. Eh ich mich versah, war die Rute Krumm, und ein 85er (!!!) Dorsch hing am Ende meiner Leine. Daraufhin folgten noch zwei stattliche Seelachse. Für "nur mal kurz raus" ein beachtlicher Fang. Mein persönlicher Bucht-Rekord beim Dorsch lag bisher bei 76cm!

Auch den anderen Fängern ein Dickes Petri!

VG TIM


----------



## Schneiderfisch (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

FETT!
Petri!


----------



## SyncroT3 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja Petri! 85 ist ja mal eine Ansage, wow. Genau an die richtige Stelle geworfen würde ich mal sagen


----------



## Margaux (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Meine erste - noch untermaßige  - Mefo gab es am Samstag auf geworfenen Blinker auch. Nächstes Wochenende werde ich dann hoffentlich an die 50cm ranwerfen #6

 Ach ja, der Windfinder sagte am Sonntag 4-5 bft, zeigte aber als aktuellen Wert fast durchgängig 3 an. So war auch die Vorhersage des BSH. Die einzige verläßliche Auskunft ist wirklich nur vor Ort.


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (26. Oktober 2015)

Margaux schrieb:


> Meine erste - noch untermaßige  - Mefo gab es am Samstag auf geworfenen Blinker auch. Nächstes Wochenende werde ich dann hoffentlich an die 50cm ranwerfen #6
> 
> Ach ja, der Windfinder sagte am Sonntag 4-5 bft, zeigte aber als aktuellen Wert fast durchgängig 3 an. So war auch die Vorhersage des BSH. Die einzige verläßliche Auskunft ist wirklich nur vor Ort.



Petri zu der MeFo! 

Der Wind hat gestern aber vor Pelze recht gut aufgefrischt, als ich gegen 1630 Uhr gen NEU fuhr waren überall Schaumkämme und die Welle hatte bestimmt einen 3/4 Meter. Also zu dem Zeitpunkt war nix mit 3 Bft, eher 4, in Böen 5.

VG TIM


----------



## RoGli (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri den Fängern. Ja, im Moment sieht die Fischerei wieder sehr gut aus. 

@Tim: Kauf Dir mal ein ordentliches Boot mit dem Du  auch noch bei 4bf rausfahren kannst ... Deinen Alten übernehme ich dann für €500 

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Margaux (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Ørred_TeamBaltic schrieb:


> Der Wind hat gestern aber vor Pelze recht gut aufgefrischt, als ich gegen 1630 Uhr gen NEU fuhr waren überall Schaumkämme und die Welle hatte bestimmt einen 3/4 Meter. Also zu dem Zeitpunkt war nix mit 3 Bft, eher 4, in Böen 5. VG TIM



Das zeigt, daß die einzige Wahrheit wirklich nur vor Ort ist... 
Oder lag' s doch an Deinem neuen Boot |supergri


----------



## Bierstuch78 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So,ich war auch mal wieder oben... Leider nur fische bis 58cm... Dafür masse.... 
Das mit den schaumkronen und dem heftigeren Wind kann ich bestätigen, da ich meist nur schleppend unterwegs bin, war das schon unangenehm... Nach 2h war der Spuck vorbei und die fische bissen wieder... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PopeyeKübo (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nur bitte bei aller Begeisterung nicht vergessen, dass die MeFo gerade Schonzeit hat. Also seid so nett und lasst die Blinker im Kasten....


----------



## ChrisHH (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Du bist hier in Sh und da dürfen silberne Fische gefangen werden trotz Schonzeit

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisHH (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Unabhängig davon, dass es in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern anders ist, hast du natürlich recht, dass sich jede Braune freut nicht gefangen zu werden

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schneiderfisch (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bei euch ja, hier nicht.


----------



## PopeyeKübo (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ah entschuldigt...ich habe den Gesetzestext nur überflogen und das hier überlesen: "wobei silberblanke Fische mit losen Schuppen ausgenommen sind"....

dann weitermachen ;-)


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



RoGli schrieb:


> Petri den Fängern. Ja, im Moment sieht die Fischerei wieder sehr gut aus.
> 
> @Tim: Kauf Dir mal ein ordentliches Boot mit dem Du  auch noch bei 4bf rausfahren kannst ... Deinen Alten übernehme ich dann für €500
> 
> ...



@Roland; @Volker: 
Habe nur zum Ausdruck bringen wollen, dass bei nem knappen Meter Welle nix mehr mit Gleitfahrt gegenan war, und wenn ich quer zur Welle fuhr, haben jeweils meine Scheibenwischer gut zu tun gehabt. Die Plicht wurde komplett geduscht, und alle Ruten waren nach der Rückfahrt überall klatsch nass. Drinnen war es wohlig warm und gemütlich...

VG TIM


----------



## Margaux (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Tim: laß' Dich von uns nicht ärgern #hWir haben doch nur ein wenig gefeixt, mit Deinen zur Zeit vier Booten :m


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Margaux schrieb:


> @Tim: laß' Dich von uns nicht ärgern #hWir haben doch nur ein wenig gefeixt, mit Deinen zur Zeit vier Booten :m



Verstehe...

Ich zähle die Angelei auch nicht gerade zu meinen günstigsten Hobbies.

VG TIM


----------



## Margaux (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das ist bei mir leider genauso. Aber man muß ja Leidenschaften haben und die Angelei ist nicht die verkehrteste!!


----------



## Küstenfahrer (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Huhu, wollte Anfang nächster Woche nochmal auf Jagd gehen. Sind die Dorsche mittlerweile da? Wie ist es mit Hering? Kann man noch Scholle fangen? Viele Fragen mit hoffentlich vielen Antworten #6
Muss mein neues Boot noch testen


----------



## Florossos (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hi Leute,

ich möchte am Freitag gegen Mittag bis Sonnenuntergang von Travemünde aus starten - könnt ihr einen kleinen Tip geben, wo man zuerst die Dorsche/Köhler überlisten könnte und wo man es mit Wattwurm auf Plattfisch versuchen sollte?
Ich nehme meine Perle mit und es wäre natürlich schön, wenigstens 1 Fisch dann an ihre Angel zu bekommen 
Danke und tight lines!


----------



## Schneiderfisch (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Jungs, mal die letzten 2 Seiten eben zu lesen ist ja wohl zumutbar..


----------



## Küstenfahrer (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

habe ich ja, aber es ändert sich schnell mal was und vielleicht war/ist ja aktuell einer draußen oder fährt die Tage noch raus. Also mal locker bleiben...


----------



## Florossos (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja, habe ich ebenfalls...und Plattfischinfos gab es auch keine


----------



## Nalguer (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wenn das mit dem Wind am WE passt und Martin einen rausfahren lässt, bin ich am Sa und So von Neustadt aus unterwegs und kann berichten.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Samstag ist noch kritisch, aber Sonntag wird hoffentlich was gehen


----------



## ChrisHH (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Werden morgen ne Ausfahrten machen, mal sehen was es zu berichten gibt ;-)

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Axtwerfer (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Denke mal es wird schwierig werden "keinen " Fisch in der bucht zu fangen.


----------



## Bierstuch78 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bei den momentanen Gegebenheiten jedenfalls nicht...

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schneiderfisch (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ohne haken geht immer was )))


----------



## Axtwerfer (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Bierstuch78 schrieb:


> Bei den momentanen Gegebenheiten jedenfalls nicht...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk



Wegen Wind oder warum? Also wer jetzt nix fängt macht irgendwie was falsch.


----------



## bierstuch (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Was ich zusagen pflegte, war und ist die Tatsache, dass ich immer, wenn ich hoch an die Küste fahre sehr gut fange... 
Es sind zwar nicht immer die großen Fische, aber was für zuhause ist immer dabei... Wind schränkt zwar ein, aber was solls... Ein Tag an der frischen Luft wäre auch was tolles,wenn man nicht des öfteren drillen müsste


----------



## Flying-Dutchman (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Habe letzten Sonntagnachmittag  geschleppt  von Sierksdorf bis Ostsee Therme unter Land. 
1 x Forelle
1 x Horni

Auf dem Rückweg vor Haffkrug angehalten bei ca. 13m und in ein paar Minuten 11 Heringe verhaftet.


----------



## Slider17 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moin, 
kurzer Fangbericht vom 29.10.15
bin gezielt bei traumhaften Wetter auf Hering vor Neustadt unterwegs gewesen.
Der Hering war schnell zu finden in einer Tiefe von 12-16 m.
Anfangs stieg ein Dorsch ein der aber wieder schwimmen durfte.
Dann aber knallte mir ein schöner Seelachs in die Rute der meine Rollenbremse mal testen wollte.
Ergebnis einer 4 stündigen Fahrt: 85 Heringe und 1 Seelachs.
greetz Bernd


----------



## RoGli (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Slider17 schrieb:


> Ergebnis einer 4 stündigen Fahrt: 85 Heringe und 1 Seelachs.




Petri. Hattest Du auch nur einen Haken am Heringspatanoster?  


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schneiderfisch (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ohman, das Windkarussel fürs we geht schon wieder los #q


----------



## Slider17 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



RoGli schrieb:


> Petri. Hattest Du auch nur einen Haken am Heringspatanoster?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk



lol Rogli der war gut,
hätten klar viel mehr sein können aber ich denke das reicht auch.
Werde heute ne gute Portion abbraten und schön in sauer legen, hjam.
Übrigens wünsche ich Euch für das Grillevent bestes Wetter und fette Beute #6
greetz Bernd


----------



## Nalguer (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> ohman, das Windkarussel fürs we geht schon wieder los #q



Wieso?  Die Vorhersage hat sich doch deutlich entspannt im Gegensatz zu dem was vor ein paar Tagen noch angeziegt wurde.
Als ich bin ganz guter Dinge für die nächsten zwei Tage oder kann jemand von da oben was genaueres sagen? #h


----------



## Margaux (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Der Superforecast von Windfinder sagt 3-4 SSO. Damit wird  der Samstag zwar der windigste Tag der Woche, angeln ist aber möglich (wenn die Vorhersagen zutreffen).


----------



## Schneiderfisch (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich vertraue windfinder.com nicht mehr. Zu oft daneben gelegen.
Ich nehme immer Wetteronline.de.
Dort war bisher 2-3 sw  zu sehen.
Seit heute 2-3 aus süd


----------



## Margaux (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das ist dann eine noch bessere Prognose, zum Angeln gut.

Das BSH sagt für morgen früh SO 4, für Mittags SSO 3-4.


----------



## RoGli (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Slider17 schrieb:


> Übrigens wünsche ich Euch für das Grillevent bestes Wetter und fette Beute




Danke. Im Moment liegt Neustadt im Nebel ...


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Slider17 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

liegt aber nicht daran das ich meine Fische im Outdoor Freestyle zubereite.
Ja auch hier in Pansdorf grad voll die Suppe...
wird schon klappen und wenn ihr euch schon die t-Bones reinzieht möcht  ich euch doch wissen lassen, wie es auch schmecken kann...










P.S Das Spezialgewürz im Becher ist Nordic Grog :vik:


----------



## chaco (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Jungs wollte am Montag nach grömitz fahren und dort mein Boot slippen, ist es möglich oder Schranke verschlossen,warum auch immer..? Besten dank


----------



## Flying-Dutchman (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sonntag ist gutes Angelwetter im SuperForecast. Ich werde erneut schleppen und ggfs. kurz heringe angeln.


----------



## Garalor (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

morgen soll ja ziemlich gutes wetter werden!
fährt jemand raus bei dem man sich anschließen könnte?


----------



## todes.timo (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja ich


----------



## yacaré (1. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir sind am Samstag auf dem Riff herumgekurvt. Da mein Mitfahrer ausgefallen war, musste meine Tochter einspringen... Bedingungen grenzwertig, nicht so für das Gerät, vielmehr für die Besatzung, so dass ich im 2. Anlauf allein an die "Front" musste. Die gegen Mittag länger werdende Welle brachte bald auch mich an die Grenze zum Fischefüttern, habe aber durchgehalten ;-) Hatte eh nicht gefrühstückt...  Ausser dem schwimmenden “Wasserbestattungsinstitut", einigen Segelbooten und einem Angel-Leihboot mit zwei Mann (?) Besatzung mit lustigen Mützen (schönen Gruß) war nicht viel Betrieb auf'm Riff, auch nicht unterm Wasser, so dass ich mich schon damit abgefunden hatte, als Schneider nach Hause fahren zu müssen... Doch dann war der Bann gebrochen, nach zwei guten Dorschen auf Gummi folgten auf ein Heringpaternoster nacheinander zwei Ü60-Köhler, das ging ab! Bald waren die Beifänger total demoliert oder gar abgerissen... Nach weiteren Dorschen um die 60 und einem letzten schönen Köhler auf geschleppten Wobbler hatte ich definitiv genug von dem Geschaukele, obwohl da noch sicher ein paar Fische drin gewesen wären... Bisse gab es genug, die ins Leere gingen, da der Wobbler für die Köhler wohl einen Tick zu groß war. So hatte der Tag noch einen positiven Ausgang. Das Wetter entsprach übrigens so ziemlich genau der Vorhersage auf "Wetteronline"...


----------



## Schneiderfisch (1. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Meine rede )


----------



## Schneiderfisch (2. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Was ein schöner Tag auf dem Wasser...
Wir hatten beim Trolling 4 Köhler der 60´er Klasse und 5-6 Dorsche wovon wir so 2-3 noch anschließend mit Gummi geholt hatten.
Ich hatte schon bessere Fänge aber ich bin damit ganz zufrieden.
Die Köhler bissen alle auf Wobbler als wir zu tief fuhren und diese im Mittelwasser liefen #6
Ich habe meine Wobblerruten bisher immer mit komplett geschlossener Bremse gefischt, nur gestern hatte ich iwie die Eingebung das diesmal anders zu machen. Gute Idee gewesen, die Bisse auf die Wobbler waren echt knüppelhart :vik:
So hat bisher noch kaum ein Fisch bei mir an Bord Schnur von der Rolle gerissen wie die Köhler gestern auf die Wobbler 
Gefahren sind wir zwischen Pelze und Grömitz.

Was mir gleich morgens um 07:15 richtig missfallen hat, war die Tatsache das mein aufm Trailer stehendes Boot vermutlich seit Wochen mit bestimmt 60-70 Litern Wasser vollgelaufen war, weil sich die Plane durch Wind um das Boot herum gedreht hatte...
Mein Schlauchboot steht da oben in der Gegend und ich war nun Bedingt durch Wind, Wetter 4 Wochen nicht mehr dort....
Meine Trollingbars lagen im Wasser, das Holz war komplett aufgequollen, es hatten sich bereits Algen und Algenschleim darauf und im Boot gebildet |uhoh:|uhoh:
Aber der Tag fand einen schönen Abschluß und hat viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## TW1 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Am Samstag waren wir auch unterwegs. Wir haben in Grömitz angefangen und sind Richtung Lensterstrand getrollt. Vor Grömitz gab es vereinzelt Dorsch auf DTD (warum beissen die immer auf den Hot tiger?). Wir sind nach 1,5 Stunden dann umgedreht und Richtung Pelzerhaken gefahren. Auch hier nur vereinzelt Fisch und über weite Strecken tat sich gar nichts. Gefischt haben wir zwischen 7 und 13 Metern. In der Bucht vor Neustadt war dann fast gar kein Dorsch mehr zu bekommen. Dafür waren die Ruten dauernd voll mit Seegras. Wir haben dann am Nachmittag aufgehört und den neuen Winterliegeplatz in der Ancora Marina im Nordhafen Steg R bezogen. Gefangen hatten wir ca. 26 Dorsche, wobei ca. 10 wieder schwimmen durften. Geht zwar schlechter, hatte aber schon bessere Tage. 

Kann mir jemand von euch Tips für Trollingstrecken in der Bucht geben? Ich bin sonst eher Richtung Grömitz / Dahme unterwegs und kenne mich direkt in der Bucht wenig aus. 

Ich schimpfe sonst auch immer auf Windfinder, aber Samstag war es unheimlich genau. Sowohl Windstärke als auch Richtung waren ok.

So jetzt mal her mit euren Tips. Danke


----------



## Slider17 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ TW1,
also ich schleppe meist westlich vom Steinriff in einer Tiefe von 8- 10 m (aufpassen das man nicht im Sperrbezirk fischt) und das erfolgreich.
Ich verwende dort ausschliesslich DDT 9, soll nun keine Werbung sein^^
P.s, der Hot Tiger ist allerdings bei mir nicht so fängig. Ich fische gerade bei diesem trüben Wetter den Green Tiger UV. Das leuchtende Teil beschert mir Dorsch, Seelachs, Hornis und gelegentlich ne Mefo.
greetz Bernd


----------



## Pelze (3. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo zusammen , bin hier der Neue
komme aus Hannover und bin ca alle 6-8  Wochen in Pelzerhaken, bisher habe ich mir 2 x ein Leihboot von Kalle besorgt aber alleine ist mir das zu unheimlich alleine auf der großen Ostsee  schippern . Im Frühjahr 2015 habe ich mir dann ein Schlauchboot mit 10 PS zu gelegt mit der Hoffnung es vom Strand in Pelzerhaken zu slippen, ist aber auch zu zweit mörderisch schwer.Werde es wohl dann wieder verkaufen und mir in den nächsten Jahr was festes zulegen. Kann mir von Euch einer sagen, mit welchen Kosten ich rechnen muß für ein Liegeplatz in der Ancora ??oder Stadthafen?? bin ab dem 10 oder 11 wieder für einige Tage vor Ort, falls jemand Begleitung beim angeln sucht bin gern dabei natürlich gegen Kostenbeteidigung Gruß jens


----------



## Schneiderfisch (3. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Slip doch in der Kunya Werft?!?
Da biste sofort im Fanggebiet und dort ist eig immer genug Platz und mit kleinen Sliprädern biste da bequem im Wasser.


----------



## RoGli (3. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Pelze schrieb:


> .. . Im Frühjahr 2015 habe ich mir dann ein Schlauchboot mit 10 PS zu gelegt mit der Hoffnung es vom Strand in Pelzerhaken zu slippen, ist aber auch zu zweit mörderisch schwer.Werde es wohl dann wieder verkaufen und mir in den nächsten Jahr was festes zulegen. Kann mir von Euch einer sagen, mit welchen Kosten ich rechnen muß für ein Liegeplatz in der Ancora ??oder Stadthafen??




Kostenlose Slippe in Neustadt / Binnensee. Musst halt 150m rudern wegen Motorverbot im See. Ansonsten slippen für kleines Geld in Bliesdorf. 

Ancora Preise richten sich nach Bootsgröße, Liegeplatz und Verhandlung. Je kleiner das Boot, je günstiger der Liegeplatz. Stadt- und Kommunalhafen mit 10 Jahren Warteliste. 

Rest per PN. 


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flying-Dutchman (4. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ancora
Rechne mal mit 70 bis 100 Euro pro Monat. 

Solange du ein Schlauchboot hast kannst du dir eine Garage mieten dazu ein Schlauchboottrailer. Oder du fragst mal bei der Kunya einen Stellplatz an.
Slipgebühren bei der kunya 5 euro oder gratis im Binnenwasser.

Alternativ Handwagen zum slippen.


----------



## Axtwerfer (4. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

In der Saison ist auch ein slippen am Camping Platz "am Strand " möglich. Der Bojen Liegeplatz inkl. Slip liegt bei 8 € pro Tag und 150- 220 Saison.


----------



## Pelze (4. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Super Danke für Eure Hilfe
werde dann im Frühjahr 2016 mit der Kunya anfangen schaue mir das mal am Mittwoch vor Ort an, zur Orientierung ist das gleich links wenn ich auf das Gelände der Ancora komme ?

Campingplatz : kann ich auch als nicht Camper die Slipppe und Boje gegen Bezahlung nutzen ?

Gruß aus Lehrte Jens


----------



## Axtwerfer (4. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ja, gleich wenn du reinkommst links.
Nur für Gäste des Campingplatzes ! Fremdlieger nicht !


----------



## Pelze (6. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

OK Danke 
werde mir das  gleich Mi / Do anschauen und vorsprechen
#hGruß jens


----------



## Schneiderfisch (8. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Habe hier im Videoforum ein Video vom letzten We hochgeladen.

Wer Lust hat, kann es sich ja mal anschauen...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4430652#post4430652


----------



## Blaupause (11. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Schneiderfisch, cooles Video!

Heute habe ich mir noch einige Trolling Blinker bestellt (Rhino Lax Spoon und Rhino Mag jeweils in 15 cm) und freue mich schon richtig aufs Trollen. Letzten Donnerstag war ich noch mal alleine raus und habe mit 4 Ruten (1 Brettchen,1 DTD und 2 x nur Paravane) von Dahmeshöved Richtung Bliesdorf geschleppt. War mir zu stressig ohne Autopilot oder zweiten Mann, obwohl ab Mittag Ententeich war.
Dieses We bin ich noch im Urlaub, übernächstes spielt hoffentlich wieder das wetter mit!


----------



## RoGli (11. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Blaupause schrieb:


> . War mir zu stressig ohne Autopilot oder zweiten Mann, obwohl ab Mittag Ententeich war.
> 
> Dieses We bin ich noch im Urlaub, übernächstes spielt hoffentlich wieder das wetter mit!




Simon, ich spiel auf jeden Fall mi 


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blaupause (12. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

na dann schauen wir mal, was geht:m


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (12. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo zusammen,

Da hier oft nach Koordinaten gefragt wird, will ich euch jetzt mal meinen TOP SPOT verraten, auf dem ich mich schon dumm und dusselig gefangen hab. Dann sehen wir uns ab jetzt ja öfter dort. 

54° 11′ N, 7° 53′ O

Petri, Freunde!

VG TIM


----------



## Herr Bert (12. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Helgoland ?!? [emoji13]


----------



## Pelze (13. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo

im Moment legen in Neustädthafen die Mehrtagestourkutter Jule und die Seho an, die wollen bestimmt bei Klüvers noch mal ein Fischbrötchen essen und was trinken gehen |welcome:

Gruß Jens


----------



## Schneiderfisch (13. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sehr ist doch sonst immer in burgstaaken oder?


----------



## strandlaeufer (13. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Beide Schiffe kommen aus Heiligenhafen und es wundert schon sehr, dass sie so südlich kommen. Meist Langeland oder Richtung Kadettrinne. Spricht für die Bucht, denn beide machen Mehrtagestouren.


----------



## marv3108 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Oder liegt es am Wind????


----------



## strandlaeufer (13. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sicher auch, aber um die Insel findet man auch andere Ecken.

 Ist ja auch egal, wo es hingeht, Hauptsache es macht Spaß und es beißt.


----------



## Pelze (13. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Na ja wie auch immer 
man wird s morgen auf MarieneTraffic.de beobachten können ob die nur Windschutz suchen oder unsere Bucht erobern wollen
Gruß jens:s:s


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (13. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Pelze schrieb:


> Na ja wie auch immer
> man wird s morgen auf MarieneTraffic.de beobachten können ob die nur Windschutz suchen oder unsere Bucht erobern wollen
> Gruß jens:s:s



...soweit ich weiß, fahren die beiden Schiffe nach Lübeck in die Werft, und haben einen Zwischenstopp in NEUSTADT eingelegt...

VG TIM


----------



## ZirniZ (15. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo! Hat einer von euch Erfahrung mit diesen Tauchscheiben, Big-Jon-Mini-Diver-Disc, und kann mir ungefähr sagen wie weit die seitlich vom Boot laufen?
Danke schon mal!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Schneiderfisch (15. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das hängt immer davon ab wie du das Gewicht unten drunter verdrehst.


----------



## ZirniZ (15. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wie viel Meter sind das ungefähr wenn die Scheibe auf das Maximum eingestellt ist?


----------



## TW1 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin, Moin,

hat jemand von euch einen Tip zum Thema Ferienwohnung/Feriehaus mit Gefriermöglichkeit in Neustadt (zur Not auch Umgebung). Ich finde da nichts gescheites mit Gefriermöglichkeit. Die Angebote weisen zumeist nur einen Kühlschrank mit Gefrierfach auf und das wird spätestens nach dem 2 Tag hoffentlich voll sein, also benötigt man wohl eher eine Kühl-Gefrierkombi und das haben die Angebote die ich bisher gesehen habe zumeist nicht. Wo steigt Ihr denn immer ab, wenn Ihr für mehrere Tage in der Bucht unterwegs seid?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten...#h#h


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (16. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



TW1 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> hat jemand von euch einen Tip zum Thema Ferienwohnung/Feriehaus mit Gefriermöglichkeit in Neustadt (zur Not auch Umgebung). Ich finde da nichts gescheites mit Gefriermöglichkeit. Die Angebote weisen zumeist nur einen Kühlschrank mit Gefrierfach auf und das wird spätestens nach dem 2 Tag hoffentlich voll sein, also benötigt man wohl eher eine Kühl-Gefrierkombi und das haben die Angebote die ich bisher gesehen habe zumeist nicht. Wo steigt Ihr denn immer ab, wenn Ihr für mehrere Tage in der Bucht unterwegs seid?
> 
> Vielen Dank für eure Antworten...#h#h



Moin TW1,

mein flüchtiger Kumpel Frank hat FeWo´s in Scharbeutz, und zufällig angelt er auch hin und wieder. Hat zwar nix in den Angeboten stehen, bzgl. Gefriermöglichkeit, weiß aber, dass er auch für seine (Angel-)Gäste einfriert. 

Schaust du hier... : www.house-welcome.de

Schöne Grüße von mir, falls du dich dort einbuchst.

VG TIM


----------



## Pelze (18. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Jule und Seho scheinen sich in der Bucht wohl zu fühlen
schon seid 4 Tagen hier vor Ort, warum ist das so ? ist das hier interessanter als Langeland und co ?


----------



## blue pearl (19. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Die weichen bestimmt den Wetterbedingungen aus. Bei marine traffic kann man genau verfolgen wo geangelt wird,zur zeit haben sie die Bucht für sich alleine weil wir mit unseren kleinen Booten ja nicht rausfahren können und laut Wetterbericht soll es auch noch so bleiben. Hauptsache die lassen uns noch ein paar Fische übrig.:a#:


----------



## Padde92 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo ihr lieben, ich bin auch, zumindest hier im Forum der neue 

 ich muss gestehen, ich bin in der Ostsee noch sehr unerfahren, fische zwar ab und an mal auf Rügen auf Meerforelle und das wahrscheinlich auch nur mit zufälligen Erfolgen. 
 Ich möchte mich so langsam Stück für Stück einarbeiten in das ganze und verschiedene Gebiete beangeln. 
 Ich hab an der Angelei auf Dorsch und Meerforelle gefallen gefunden. 

 Ich suche jemanden der mir das ganze vielleicht in eurer Gegend etwas näherbringen kann, oder vielleicht kennt ja auch jemand einen Guide?

 An anfallenden Kosten etc. beteilige ich mich natürlich. 
 Wäre froh, wenn es Hilfestellungen gibt. 

 Lieben Gruß
 Patrick


----------



## Buxte (19. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Also ich war am Dienstag mit einem Boot von Kalle draussen, da war von Kuttern nix zu sehen.
Generell waren wir die einzigen Angler, zumindest in dem Bereich wo wir gefischt haben.

Und Fisch gab es auch :m


----------



## blue pearl (20. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin , und was gefangen.


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hornhecht

Sry... Aber die Fänge waren zu dieser Zeit schon mal besser. Zumindest beim schleppen.


----------



## Blaupause (20. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Morgen gehts wieder raus! Aber eher später am Morgen, meine Frau kommt mit#h


----------



## RoGli (20. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Morgen wird abgeräumt, Simon. Mit oder ohne Frau an Bord. 


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (21. November 2015)

RoGli schrieb:


> Morgen wird abgeräumt, Simon. Mit oder ohne Frau an Bord.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk




Der erfolgreichste Tag, seit dem ich die Bucht kenne...

VG TIM


----------



## Bierstuch78 (21. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja,und...? Was gab es wie und wo?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blaupause (21. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Es gab hauptsächlind Wind und Welle. Ach so, fast vergessen und noch ordentlich Regen.:m

An Fisch nur Kleinkram. Aber beim Klüvers kann man ja Fischbrötchen kaufen;-)


----------



## RoGli (21. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Kälte. Die Kälte nicht vergessen ...

Immerhin hatte ich zwei Gnadendorsche und nen Wittling ...

.... und irgendjemand hatte noch Makrele [emoji854]


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fxndlxng (21. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ohje das klingt ja nicht so dolle. 
Ab nächstem Samstag bin ich auch wieder am Start.

@Tim 
Du hast Deinen Fuhrpark verkleinert hab ich gesehen. ..


Kollege war heute zum Antrollen draußen und hatte ein paar Dorsche in guten Größen. Ansonsten aber auch nicht viel. 
Dafür aber immer noch Hornhechte!! Ist echt unfassbar mit den Viechern. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern in den letzten 10 Jahren mal zum Ende Novemer noch Hornhechte gefangen zu haben. Wird Zeit das es endlich kälter wird.

Grüße!


----------



## Marco74 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich kann mich nicht beklagen. Am Anfang lief es gestern zäh bei uns, aber gegen nachmittag hatten wir den Fisch gefunden.
ES gab die ersten vier Forellenkontakte der Saison. Zwei Aussteiger, eine 50er durfte mit.
Ungefähr ein Dutzend Dorsch; die meisten klein, aber auch vier mittsechziger.
10 Seelachse, 3 Hornis und 1 Wittling sorgten für fünf Arten in der Bucht. Habe ich beim Trolling eher selten ;-)


----------



## Schneiderfisch (22. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sehr schön, petri marco!


----------



## Bierstuch78 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sauber,Petri....

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZirniZ (22. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri!
Über welcher Tiefe standen die Fische?


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (22. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Ohje das klingt ja nicht so dolle.
> Ab nächstem Samstag bin ich auch wieder am Start.
> 
> @Tim
> ...



Ja, ich konnte zumindestens das kleine Angelboot schon vor dem Winter los werden. Bin gespannt, wie das mit dem großen Wohnboot klappt...

Als gestern abend der Wetterumschwung einsetzte, binnen 5 Minuten 6 in Böen 7, und Starkregen, wurde mir so richtig klar, dass die Pilothouse-Entscheidung keine schlechte war...:m

VG TIM

PS: Bist du am 5.12. beim BAC dabei?


----------



## Marco74 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Die Seelachse bissen bei grob 40 ft, die Dorsche etwas flacher. Wen habe ich denn am Nachmittag noch auf dem Steinriff beim trollen gesehen?


----------



## R1dDle (22. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Marco74 schrieb:


> Die Seelachse bissen bei grob 40 ft, die Dorsche etwas flacher. Wen habe ich denn am Nachmittag noch auf dem Steinriff beim trollen gesehen?



das war ich, wir hatten 2 vorzeigbare MeFos, ein paar Dutzend Dorsche und einen Köhler.

LG


----------



## Fxndlxng (22. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri Marco!

@Tim 
Weiß ich noch nicht genau, kann aber gut sein dass ich zumindest oben bin, ob nun als Teilnehmer oder auch nicht.
Grüße!


----------



## Blaupause (23. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Petri Marco!
> 
> @Tim
> Weiß ich noch nicht genau, kann aber gut sein dass ich zumindest oben bin, ob nun als Teilnehmer oder auch nicht.
> Grüße!




Ich werde es genau so machen. Kann bei der BAC-Veranstaltung nicht sicher zusagen, aber wenn ich spontan Zeit habe, fahre ich auch an dem Tag raus.

Petri den ganzen Fängern!


----------



## ZirniZ (27. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war gestern zum Ersten mal mit dem Boot in der Bucht unterwegs, hatten zehn Dorsche zwischen 50 und 60! Forellen und Seelachs hatten wir leider nicht! War trotzdem ein Hammer Tag auf dem Wasser, bei schönstem Wetter! Die ganzen Berichte hier waren auf jeden Fall sehr hilfreich, Danke dafür!
Gruß


----------



## ZirniZ (27. November 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Haben gegen 16 Uhr noch ein gelb-weißes Trollingboot vor Bliesdorf gesehen, war das zufällig einer aus dem Forum? Wir waren mit einem kleinen blau-weißen unterwegs...


----------



## gründler (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



ZirniZ schrieb:


> Haben gegen 16 Uhr noch ein gelb-weißes Trollingboot vor Bliesdorf gesehen, war das zufällig einer aus dem Forum? Wir waren mit einem kleinen blau-weißen unterwegs...


 
Steuerstand in der mitte? dann könnte es F.Petersen gewesen sein. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVBM9uxs4T0

Sieht so aus.

|wavey:


----------



## Schneiderfisch (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Kann auch Lars gewesen sein....


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Oder Jonas...!

VG TIM


----------



## Schneiderfisch (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

:vik:


----------



## ZirniZ (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

F.Petersen war es schon mal nicht


----------



## celler (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Seit ihr bei dem Wetter in der Bucht unterwegs ???


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (1. Dezember 2015)

celler schrieb:


> Seit ihr bei dem Wetter in der Bucht unterwegs ???



Sicher...

...als Watangler vor Bliesdorf...

VG TIM


----------



## celler (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ok, also ist echt nur mist das Wetter die letzten 3 Wochen zum " Boot " fahren


----------



## ZirniZ (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Letzten Donnerstag war super!


----------



## Margaux (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Ørred_TeamBaltic schrieb:


> Sicher...
> 
> ...als Watangler vor Bliesdorf...
> 
> VG TIM


 
 So sieht' s leider aus. 


 Und Donnerstags sitze ich allermeistens im Büro, aber auf den Wochenendwind ist ja Verlaß |uhoh:


----------



## Schneiderfisch (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dito Volker...Das ist dieses Jahr ganz besonders schlecht gelaufen bisher.
Wir haben einen sehr schlechten Herbst in 2015. Letztes Jahr und die Jahre davor wars definitiv besser....Mehr sturmfreie Tage im November und Dezember...
Ich habe mir ne Waterwolf geholt gestern und will jetzt LOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS ))


----------



## Bierstuch78 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Waterwolf,Geile Sache.... Könnte ich vor einem Monat antesten... Schon frustrierend,was einem so durch die Lappen geht.... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schneiderfisch (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Bierstuch78 schrieb:


> Schon frustrierend,was einem so durch die Lappen geht....





Jau da erwarte ich auch echt ernüchternde Erlebnisse :vik:


----------



## RoGli (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hab mal ne GoPro im TrollPro Gehäuse geschleppt. Alles grün 

Hier mal ein Video mit reichlich Bissen und Nachläufern. Als Krönung  jagen 5-6 MeFos meinem Apex hinterher ...

https://youtu.be/Hm12KlneTS8




Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bierstuch78 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja ,das hatte ich schon gesehen... Coole Aufnahmen.... Ich hatte 2 Forellen,die fast 4min meinem Wobbler folgten...

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Axtwerfer (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Freitag will ich wenigstens im Windschatten Ufernah schleppen. Samstag sieht es wohl eher nach watbüx aus. #c


----------



## Margaux (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Samstag sieht es wohl eher nach watbüx aus. #c


 
 Japp, mit dem Wochenende kommt wieder der Wind. Das hat aber auch Vorteile, dann kann man wenigstens mal ausschlafen... |uhoh:


----------



## Axtwerfer (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

und die Fische* bleiben* im Wasser !:m


----------



## Onkel Frank (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> und die Fische* bleiben* im Wasser !:m




Wir werden sehen . So einfach wird nicht aufgegeben :m


----------



## Axtwerfer (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wie sieht es denn eigendlich so fangtechnisch vor Bliesdorf, Haffkrug, Timmendorfer Strand aus ? Ich war da so gut wie nie unterwegs, da ja auch schnell Flaches Wasser erreicht wird. Lohnt es sich dort mal mit Wathose auf Forelle. Gewässerstruktur ist wohl eher Sand statt Steine und Felsbrocken.
Oder besser brandeln auf Platte. ? Da ich sowiso hoch muss, habe ich halt alles dabei. Boot...Wathose und Mefopeitsche...Brandungsruten.
Falls jemand nen Tipp hatt. gerne auch per PN.

Grüße  Stefan


----------



## ChrisHH (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Die Netze werden trotzdem jeden Tag gestellt... ;-) Na wird schon was übrig bleiben 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZirniZ (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir waren am Freitag mit der Wathose vor Bliesdorf unterwegs, keinen Zupfer! Die Buhnen sahen aber ganz gut aus und vor der ersten Sandbank kann man auch relativ tiefes Wasser erreichen mit dem Blinker!


----------



## Flying-Dutchman (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ohh man schon wieder ein Wochenende ohne Boot fahren. Es ist seit Wochen so frustrierend!

Wathose mag ich nicht aber Dorsche sollen bei ca. 3m Wassertiefe stehen


----------



## Schneiderfisch (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

3m????
Schwer zu glauben..


----------



## Axtwerfer (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ha, Brandungsrute :vik:


----------



## Margaux (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Flying-Dutchman schrieb:


> Ohh man schon wieder ein Wochenende ohne Boot fahren. Es ist seit Wochen so frustrierend!



Das unterschreibe ich!


----------



## Schneiderfisch (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gefühlt schlechtester Herbst seit 2010!


----------



## Naish82 (4. Dezember 2015)

Gibt grad netten Besuch in der Ecke:
http://www.ln-online.de/Nachrichten/Norddeutschland/Delfine-tummeln-sich-in-der-Ostsee


----------



## RoGli (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

https://vimeo.com/147841446

So in der Art?? 


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Naish82 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja sehr cool...


----------



## mefofänger (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



RoGli schrieb:


> https://vimeo.com/147841446
> 
> So in der Art??
> 
> ...


zur richtigen zeit gefilmt. mfg mefofänger


----------



## Blaupause (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ Rogli Krass, waren das echt Delfine? Unglaublich was hier so abgeht. Habt ihr auch von dem Schwertfisch gelesen, der mitte November an der polnischen Grenze auf 7 m ins Stellnetz gegangen ist? 230 cm und 61 kg |bigeyes

Und ich frage mich langsam, warum ich überhaupt einen Winterliegeplatz gebucht habe, wenn mein Boot seit 5 Wochen im Hafen rumdümpelt, von unten veralgt und von oben zugeschi**** wird...


----------



## RoGli (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Blaupause schrieb:


> @ Rogli Krass, waren das echt Delfine? Unglaublich was hier so abgeht. Habt ihr auch von dem Schwertfisch gelesen, der mitte November an der polnischen Grenze auf 7 m ins Stellnetz gegangen ist? 230 cm und 61 kg |bigeyes
> 
> Und ich frage mich langsam, warum ich überhaupt einen Winterliegeplatz gebucht habe, wenn mein Boot seit 5 Wochen im Hafen rumdümpelt, von unten veralgt und von oben zugeschi**** wird...




Simon, hattest Du doch auch schon gesehen, oder?

Zu Deinem Boot: Lass mir einfach die Schlüssel da, ich kümmer mich 


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RoGli (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Du meinst diesen Beitrag, oder?

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1624567747796438&id=1521879538065260




Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Arki2k (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Falscher Thread


----------



## RoGli (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Arki2k schrieb:


> Falscher Thread




Noch ... Bald sind sie in der Bucht ..


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Margaux (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Blaupause schrieb:


> Und ich frage mich langsam, warum ich überhaupt einen Winterliegeplatz gebucht habe, wenn mein Boot seit 5 Wochen im Hafen rumdümpelt, von unten veralgt und von oben zugeschi**** wird...



Berechtigte Frage, wenn man als normaler Arbeitnehmer und Steuerzahler nur an den Wochenenden Zeit hat und da der berüchtigte Wochenend-Wind einem regelmäßig die Touren vermasselt. Das gilt allerdings ebenso für den Sommer, wo man sich an den Wochenenden mit den Seglern, Surfern und Wassermotorrädern auf dem Wasser stapelt.

Ich bin ehrlicherweise hin- und hergerissen. In einer Kosten-Nutzen-Rechnung macht an sich ein eigenes Boot eigentlich keinen Sinn, allerdings bringt es wiederum viel Spaß mit dem eigenen Boot zu angeln... Eine Wathose und Mefo-Weitwurf-Kombo kann das nicht ersetzen...


----------



## Blaupause (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Margaux schrieb:


> Berechtigte Frage, wenn man als normaler Arbeitnehmer und Steuerzahler nur an den Wochenenden Zeit hat und da der berüchtigte Wochenend-Wind einem regelmäßig die Touren vermasselt. Das gilt allerdings ebenso für den Sommer, wo man sich an den Wochenenden mit den Seglern, Surfern und Wassermotorrädern auf dem Wasser stapelt.
> 
> Ich bin ehrlicherweise hin- und hergerissen. In einer Kosten-Nutzen-Rechnung macht an sich ein eigenes Boot eigentlich keinen Sinn, allerdings bringt es wiederum viel Spaß mit dem eigenen Boot zu angeln... Eine Wathose und Mefo-Weitwurf-Kombo kann das nicht ersetzen...



Vollkommen richtig, ich habe erst 3 Jahre lang bei Kalle gemietet, Kuttertouren von Heiligenhafen gemacht und mir nasse Füße beim Watangeln geholt, bevor ich mich für ein eigenes Boot entschieden habe. Und die Entscheidung war gut :vik:
Heute mal ordentlich durchgelüftet, Gelcoat geschrubbt und vom M-Steg an den U-Steg verlegt. Marius, Tim und ich liegen jetzt in einer Reihe!
Dein Boot sah sogar noch recht sauber aus, Volker! (Motor ist auch noch dran ).


----------



## Axtwerfer (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Und meins ? Hoffe ihr habt es überhaupt noch gesehen nicht das die festmachleine stramm nach unten stand und nur noch der Bug haken zu sehen war .


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Und meins ? Hoffe ihr habt es überhaupt noch gesehen nicht das die festmachleine stramm nach unten stand und nur noch der Bug haken zu sehen war .




Keine Sorge, liegt noch da. Irgendwann schenke ich dir mal 5 m Festmacherseil, dann kannst du für deine Spring endlich mal den Spanngurt in den Ruhestand schicken. Dein Boot ist nur "Voll beschissen"...

VG TIM


----------



## celler (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hab ihr da alle Winterliegeplätze ?


----------



## RoGli (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Blaupause schrieb:


> . ...Marius, Tim und ich liegen jetzt in einer Reihe!...




So klein ist meins nu auch wieder nicht, dass es in der Aufzählung übersehen wird ... 


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Margaux (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Blaupause schrieb:


> Dein Boot sah sogar noch recht sauber aus, Volker! (Motor ist auch noch dran ).



Dank Tim, der zwischendurch mal geschrubbt hat. Danke dafür #h


----------



## SyncroT3 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Was ist los, alle noch wach?...Nur kurz noch einmal zur Wind - Boot - Diskussion... Volker hat schon recht, es ist zum verzweifeln, besonders wenn man auch noch ein paar Kilometer vor sich hat bis zur See. Lohnen tut sich das bestimmt nicht, aber entschädigt wird man durch die tollen Zeiten, wenn es dann doch mal passt, siehe Stegtreffen... 
Grüße aus dem ebenfalls windigen Binnenland... 
Michael


----------



## Margaux (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nach dem Sieg "meiner" Gladbacher gegen die Bayern :vik: bin ich noch ganz aufgekratzt... :vik::vik:
Es weht wirklich ein ordentlicher Wind um die Häuser... |uhoh:


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (6. Dezember 2015)

Margaux schrieb:


> Dank Tim, der zwischendurch mal geschrubbt hat. Danke dafür #h



Gerne doch...

VG TIM


----------



## bombe220488 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Was haltet ihr von den aktuellen Vorhersagen?
Morgen siehts wohl gut aus, da kann ich aber nicht. 
Versuche gerade nochmal spontan loszukommen 
Auf der Arbeit wird es vor Weihnachten ruhiger da bekommt man auch spontan frei nur der Wind ist ja konstant am pusten und das nicht zu knapp


----------



## Margaux (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Pünktlich zum Montag geht der Wind auf 2 bft. zurück. Ohne Worte :r Das hält wahrscheinlich bis Freitag-Nachmittag an und dann geht' s wieder los...


----------



## Bierstuch78 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Begeisterung macht sich in Hannover auch breit.... Will Samstag hoch,mal schauen was kommt...

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## celler (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich bin nun ine Woche oben an der Küste und hab auch überlegt das Boot mitzunehmen, leider ist der WInd nur Montag 8 weil er dreht ) mal kurz auf 2 danach dann wieder zwischen 5 und 7 BFT . Echt mies die ganze geschichte momentan..


----------



## bombe220488 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Darf ich fragen wo es dich jetzt hinverschlagen hat? Würde ja sogar mein Revier nach dem Wetter ausrichten aber es ist echt schwierig


----------



## celler (7. Dezember 2015)

bombe220488 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wo es dich jetzt hinverschlagen hat? Würde ja sogar mein Revier nach dem Wetter ausrichten aber es ist echt schwierig ��



Ich wohne in großenbrode und werde in der Brandung angreifen.


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



celler schrieb:


> Ich bin nun ine Woche oben an der Küste und hab auch überlegt das Boot mitzunehmen, leider ist der WInd nur Montag 8 weil er dreht ) mal kurz auf 2 danach dann wieder zwischen 5 und 7 BFT . Echt mies die ganze geschichte momentan..


 
 Moin celler (Matze),
 im Moment ist es da oben echt "kabbelig", meine Frau und ich sind Samstag aus DK zurückgekommen (1 Tag shoppen).....auf der Autobahn konnte man das Auto kaum gerade halten. Und auf dem Wasser war richtig "Sturm"........ da biste mit Boot wohl nicht so gut aufgehoben, leider. #c (solltest du mal einen Platz in deinem Boot frei haben, funk doch mal bitte durch #6)


----------



## bombe220488 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

bis wann kann man denn wohl in der Bucht auf Dorsche jiggen? oder macht irgendwann nur noch das Schleppen sinn?
Ich will keine Dorsche aus den Laichgebieten reißen...
Habe im Winter keinerlei Erfahrung.

Danke


----------



## Axtwerfer (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dorsch fängt man eigendlich immer, wenn der Februar richtig kalt ist, dann ist es nicht gerade gut, aber ganz ohne Dorsch ist eher selten. Sind dann auch eher wieder Tiefer als jetzt mehr Ufernah.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



celler schrieb:


> Ich wohne in großenbrode und werde in der Brandung angreifen.



Petri Heil dafür!!
Darfst dann auch gerne was schreiben

==>http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=61470


----------



## SyncroT3 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@bombe....
Wer keinen Laichdorsch fangen möchte, sollte nicht zur Laichzeit fischen...


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (7. Dezember 2015)

SyncroT3 schrieb:


> @bombe....
> Wer keinen Laichdorsch fangen möchte, sollte nicht zur Laichzeit fischen...



So ist es...!!!

VG TIM


----------



## Margaux (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Für die westliche Ostsee geht man im Allgemeinen von einer Laichzeit der Dorsche von ca. Mitte Februar bis Mitte April aus. In der Zeit sollte man - sicherheitshalber bis Ende April - auf das gezielte Angeln auf Dorsche freiwillig verzichten. Dann "reißt man sie nicht aus ihren Laichgebieten" #d


----------



## Blaupause (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mitte Februar bis mitte April fährt man stattdessen nach Rügen zum Salmonidenfischen!


----------



## SyncroT3 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Oder Steinbeisser in Norwegen


----------



## celler (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin celler (Matze),
> im Moment ist es da oben echt "kabbelig", meine Frau und ich sind Samstag aus DK zurückgekommen (1 Tag shoppen).....auf der Autobahn konnte man das Auto kaum gerade halten. Und auf dem Wasser war richtig "Sturm"........ da biste mit Boot wohl nicht so gut aufgehoben, leider. #c (solltest du mal einen Platz in deinem Boot frei haben, funk doch mal bitte durch #6)



Danke für die Info.
Klaro melde ich mich, dann fahren wir gemeinsam hoch |wavey:



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> Petri Heil dafür!!
> Darfst dann auch gerne was schreiben
> 
> ==> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=61470



Und nicht nur dort :q


----------



## RoGli (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Die letzten Dorsche hatten jetzt schon den ersten Laichansatz. Ab jetzt also nur noch MeFo oder Platte ...


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bombe220488 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



RoGli schrieb:


> Die letzten Dorsche hatten jetzt schon den ersten Laichansatz. Ab jetzt also nur noch MeFo oder Platte ...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk



Ich will kein Fass aufmachen aber dein Video vom 9.3.2015 passt nicht zu solchen Sprüchen, Laichansatz ist ja auch ein dehnbarer Begriff. 

Laichzeit für den Dorsch in unseren Regionen ist wie schon gesagt nicht der Dezember und Januar Ausnahmen bestätigen dabei natürlich die Regel. 
Und die Dorsche laichen auch nicht im flachen küstennahen Bereichen. 
Von daher halte ich das momentane schleppen auf Dorsche für vollkommen ok.

Danke für die vernünftige Antwort axtwerfer


----------



## RoGli (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sorry vergessen:

Ironie on ... Ironie off


Wobei, wenn ich es recht überlege: Dorsche, die jetzt Laichansatz haben werden laichen. Egal für wann wir Angler die Laichzeit oder die Laichplätze definieren. 

Der Dorsch, den ich jetzt entnehme laicht definitiv nicht mehr. 

Also gilt für das ganze Jahr: Entnahme immer mit Bedacht und Rücksicht. 


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## elbetaler (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Natürlich möchte der ambitionierte Angler nicht nur die Zeit und die sich bietenden Eindrücke beim Angeln genießen und erleben, sondern er möchte auch Fische fangen!
 Ausnahme wäre Casting.

 Nach meinem Empfinden gibt es schon genug Weisungen und Gesetze und Verordnungen usw., unser Hobby betreffend. Über den im einzelnen gesehenen Sinn oder Brauchbarkeit.... und damit auch deren Wirksamkeit, läßt sich natürlich streiten. Unstrittig dagegen ist die zunehmende Zahl der Angler und der stetig wachsende Befischungsdruck auf immer kleiner werdende zu beangelnde Fläche, bei zum Teil dramatischem Rückgang bestimmter Fischarten. Nicht zu vergessen, die Entwicklung immer effektiveren Methoden und Zubehör/Gerät.
 Da greifen viele Zahnräder ineinander, um selbst erfolgreich sich an der Natur bedienen zu können. Selbstverständlich immer im gesetzlichem Rahmen. Die wenigsten von uns kümmern sich um die biologischen Hintergründe und Voraussetzungen, die einen gesunden Fischbestand bewirken und welche Dinge diesen beeinflussen. Bei größeren Fischsterben kommt dann erst sichtbar für uns eine tote Fischmasse zum Vorschein, was dann tiefstes Bedauern und auch Wut auslöst. Aber eben erst dann. 
 Den eigenen Müll vom Angelplatz mitzunehmen, wird jeder Befragte bejahen, aber warum und vom sind denn viele Abschnitte von eindeutiger Hinterlassenschaft vermüllt?

 Der Dorschbestand in unserer Ostsee ist m.E. ein höchst spekulativer Wert. Doch ich vertraue den Forschungsergebnissen und akzeptiere die Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten (...beim Dorsch keine), wobei niemand die Fische gezählt hat. 
 Die Gedanken drängen inpuncto laichbereite Dorsche natürlich in die Richtung metriger, aufgeblähter Fische, die auf ihren Laichplätzen von uns "überlistet" werden.  
 Vom Ufer aus mit Blinker oder in der Brandung mit Naturködern, oder vom Kleinboot ......Belly....etc. im küstennahen Bereich, muss man bei gefangenen maßigen Fischen nicht an Herzdrückern sterben, wenn da Laichansätze zum Vorschein kommen. 
 Über die vergebene Chance des Fisches zur Fortpflanzung kann jeder sein eigenes Maß der Trauer ausüben, aber es ändert nichts. Der Angler hat den Tot des Fisches nach Prüfung des Längenmaßes entschieden und das ist unumkehrbar.

 Um das VORHER geht es. Vorher weiß man, wo bevorzugt der Kutter im Frühjahr hinfährt. Vorher weiß man, was man fangen möchte und wo das Limit ist. Die herbeigesehnten "Sternstunden", wo es Schlag auf Schlag geht, sind selten. Und an solchen Tagen verliert man schnell mal die eigenen Vorsätze. Und es ist auch jedem ein ordentlicher Fang zu gönnen! Denn ne volle Kiste bringt auf allen Ebenen mehr, als abzuschneidern. Daran wird vieles gemessen und ist sehr überbewertet.
 Mit der Tötung des Fisches beginnt allerdings das NACHHER. Und die Frage, ob es später, also NACHHER, auch noch was zu fangen gibt...

 das ist der berühmte Zufall oder gerne aus unserer Sicht: anglerisches  Können und Glück.


----------



## Bierstuch78 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sehr schön geschrieben...[emoji106] 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RoGli (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War heute mit meinem Neffen in der Bucht. Gezielt auf Hering - zwei Wochen vor Weihnachten ...

Auf die schnelle ca. 50 Heringe, ein verirrter 60er Dorsch und zwei Vorfach-Killer-Wittlinge. 

Von den versprochenen 6bft kamen nur 3 an. 

Schön war's ...


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SyncroT3 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das hätte mir wohl auch gefallen... Man bin ich neidisch auf eure Position vor Ort... Guten Hunger für die kleinen Silberlinge...


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



RoGli schrieb:


> War heute mit meinem Neffen in der Bucht. Gezielt auf Hering - zwei Wochen vor Weihnachten ...
> 
> Auf die schnelle ca. 50 Heringe, ein verirrter 60er Dorsch und zwei Vorfach-Killer-Wittlinge.
> 
> ...



...bei uns nur drei Mitnahme-Dorsche (größter 63cm), und drei Dorsche und einen Wittling released...

...und ein Aussteiger am Downrigger...

VG TIM


----------



## RoGli (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



SyncroT3 schrieb:


> Das hätte mir wohl auch gefallen... Man bin ich neidisch auf eure Position vor Ort... Guten Hunger für die kleinen Silberlinge...




... Danke. Du bist dafür schneller am Mittelmeer 


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Küstenfahrer (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



RoGli schrieb:


> War heute mit meinem Neffen in der Bucht. Gezielt auf Hering - zwei Wochen vor Weihnachten ...
> 
> Auf die schnelle ca. 50 Heringe, ein verirrter 60er Dorsch und zwei Vorfach-Killer-Wittlinge.
> 
> ...



Hi, wie groß sind die Heringe? Musstet ihr groß suchen oder waren die wieder bei der Untiefentonne? Vielleicht wollen wir über Sylvester mal ran.


----------



## Flying-Dutchman (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wer fährt Sonntag raus?


----------



## Onkel Frank (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sturm warnung aktiv |gr:. Wie immer am We. Hoffen ja das sich das noch mal ein bisschen ändert. Dann hoch und alles raus


----------



## blue pearl (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin, natürlich geht es morgen raus, die wettervorhersage für morgen sieht doch gut aus . Habe eben mal alle Webcams durchgeschaut ,ausser etwas kalt (was ja für die Jahreszeit nicht ungewöhnlich ist|supergri) und ab und zu ein Schauer sieht das Wetter auch heute gut aus. Wie man sehen kann sind auch heute einige Angler draussen.Gruß und viel Petri an alle die am Wochenende unterwegs sind.#a


----------



## RoGli (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Küstenfahrer schrieb:


> Hi, wie groß sind die Heringe? Musstet ihr groß suchen oder waren die wieder bei der Untiefentonne? Vielleicht wollen wir über Sylvester mal ran.




Bis zur Untiefentonne muß man nicht. Neustadt1 und etwas drumherum reicht. Größen um und bei 25cm mit Ausnahmen nach oben.  


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Onkel Frank (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



RoGli schrieb:


> Bis zur Untiefentonne muß man nicht. Neustadt1 und etwas drumherum reicht. Größen um und bei 25cm mit Ausnahmen nach oben.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


Wow . Das sind aber mal Heringe |bigeyes


----------



## Schneiderfisch (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wieso wetter sieht doch gut aus für morgen....
Ich darf leider in HH im Elysee Hotel sitzen und Brunchen #q
Kann mich da mal irgendjemand herausbeamen??
Seit Wochen Sturm und wenn mal was geht, darf ich Steak essen.... ;+|abgelehn


----------



## RoGli (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> Wow . Das sind aber mal Heringe |bigeyes




Geht noch. Mein Größter dieses Jahr hatte 33cm. Auf dem Bild der ist knapp über 30 






Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RoGli (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir waren heute nochmal in der Bucht. Schon recht heftig ...

Vor Sierksdorf ging es aber relativ gut. Drift zwischen 2-3 km/h ... 

Ohne Ende wieder Hering in schönen Größen. Ein paar Dorsche bis 50cm (die natürlich wieder schwimmen) und ein ordentlicher mit 68cm. 

Morgens zur Ausfahrt wurden wir von den zwei Tümmlern begrüßt, abends beim Einlaufen wieder. Ist echt ein schönes Bild, diese Tiere ...

https://vimeo.com/148728689


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blaupause (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri Roland! Schon den Matjes gekostet?

Für morgen sind die Wind-Bedingungen doch ok, viel Spaß euch allen auf dem Wasser!

Ich komme Montag Nachmittag bis Dienstag Abend an die Küste und penne eine Nacht auf dem Boot. Ich freue mich schon auf Hering und schleppen.


----------



## RoGli (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Blaupause schrieb:


> Petri Roland! Schon den Matjes gekostet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nee, noch nicht. Bin grad am häuten ...

Montag sind Top Bedingungen. Viel Erfolg!

... und wenn Dir langweilig ist, bist Du zum Kistenschleppen eingeladen 


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Margaux (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



RoGli schrieb:


> Montag sind Top Bedingungen.



Bei mir sind Montag auch top Bedingungen..., im Büro sind es 22Grad, es weht kein Wind und der Chef läßt mich arbeiten, mindestens von 08:00 bis 18:00 Uhr, wunderbar.

Da bin ich froh, daß der Sturm heute Nacht durchzieht und ich morgen bei Windstärke 4-5 mein Glück versuchen kann... Und ja, ab Montag sind wieder top Bedingungen, sehr wahrscheinlich bis Freitag, dann kommt der Wind gut erholt zurück.  

Petri an alle, die Montag bis Donnerstag fischen können.


----------



## Blaupause (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ Roland: häutest du die Heringe vor dem einlegen? man kann die auch am Ende der Reifephase häuten, dann geht es etwas einfacher. 

@Volker: Jo, doof der Wochenendwind. Ich drück uns die Daumen, dass es bald richtig kalt wird. Bei den hohen Temperaturen bleibt es auch tendenziell windig. 

Für die Natur ist es allerdings super. November war einer der windreichsten Monate überhaupt. Deutschland hat in diesem Monat mehr Strom aus Windkraft als aus Braunkohle produziert.
Außerdem gibt es wieder einen ordentlichen Salzwassereinstrom aus dem Atlantik/ Kattegat in die Ostsee, was gut für viele Fische ist.


----------



## RoGli (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Margaux schrieb:


> Bei mir sind Montag auch top Bedingungen..., im Büro sind es 22Grad, es weht kein Wind und der Chef läßt mich arbeiten, mindestens von 08:00 bis 18:00 Uhr, wunderbar.
> .





... solange der Chef nicht durch den Laden "stürmt" ... 

Du mußt an Deinem Verhältnis mit Petrus arbeiten, Volker. Oder in den Schichtdienst wechseln....



Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Margaux (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Simon @Roland
Es ist halt echt frustrierend, das eigene Boot liegt in der Marina und Wochenende für Wochenende ist starker Wind und unter der Woche - während ich im Büro sitze - sind gute Bedingungen. In der Tat ist ja für Montag und Dienstag schwacher Wind vorausgesagt. Ich habe halt einen normalen Bürojob, da ist kein Schichtdienst o.ä. drin. Wenn das so weitergeht, werde ich mir was überlegen...ein Boot rein zum Vergammeln im Hafen, ist einfach zu schade.


----------



## Küstenfahrer (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Angler, frohen dritten Advent. 
Ich habe mal ne Frage, wir wollten über Sylvester ein par Tage hoch kommen und würden gerne das Boot mit nehmen, sofern das Wetter es zuläßt. Leider habe ich keinen Plan, wo man sein Boot am Besten hinpacken kann, speziell auf Hinsicht der Sylvesterballerei. Am Liebsten wäre mir ein Platz in einer Halle oder ähnlichen, wo ich praktisch auch die Möglichkeit habe, ans Boot zu kommen bzw. Freigelände geht auch, am liebsten aber da, wo nicht tausende Raketen rumfliegen oder Jugendliche mit Böllern die Sprengkraft am Boot testen wollen/können . Falls jemand was kennt, PN an mich.
Danke im Voraus


----------



## SyncroT3 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Falsches Bild, sorry


----------



## sirpma (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Syncro, ich glaube du hast ein falsches Foto hochgeladen.


----------



## SyncroT3 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja da ist was schief gelaufen, danke für den Hinweis. Ist raus hoffentlich


----------



## RoGli (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



SyncroT3 schrieb:


> Ja da ist was schief gelaufen, danke für den Hinweis. Ist raus hoffentlich




Nö, ist drin ...


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SyncroT3 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



RoGli schrieb:


> Nö, ist drin ...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


Hmmm.. Krieg ich nicht gelöscht... Vergesst den Beitrag einfach...


----------



## Axtwerfer (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Heute bei erträglicher Welle einige wittlinge und feiste Dorsche bis 70. Alles gejiggt.  Auf 10 Meter. Schleppen War wegen Seegras unmöglich.


----------



## RoGli (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Heute bei erträglicher Welle einige wittlinge und feiste Dorsche bis 70. Alles gejiggt.  Auf 10 Meter. Schleppen War wegen Seegras unmöglich.




Petri Stefan. Ist da auch immer wieder ne spannende Ecke ...


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (13. Dezember 2015)

Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Heute bei erträglicher Welle einige wittlinge und feiste Dorsche bis 70. Alles gejiggt.  Auf 10 Meter. Schleppen War wegen Seegras unmöglich.



Nächstes Mal finden wir die Heringe zusammen...

VG TIM


----------



## bombe220488 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Glückwunsch zu den Fängen und dazu das Wetter genutzt zu haben bzw. nutzen zu können.

Traue mich die 300km nicht bei den Vorhersagen in Kauf zu nehmen :-/


----------



## Onkel Frank (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bei Axt und mir sind es auch nicht weniger .


----------



## bombe220488 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> Bei Axt und mir sind es auch nicht weniger .



No Risk no fun oder was sagt mir das ? :m

Wie war das Wetter denn jetzt wirklich?


----------



## Bierstuch78 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moinsen, ich hab mich heute schleppender Weise fortbewegt auf dem Wasser.Hatte leider meinen driftsack vergessen.Das mit dem seegras hat schon genervt.Richtung hansapark hat es komischerweise aber gepasst,so dass mir doch einige Dorsche ans Band gegangen sind.Gute 60er waren aber das Höchstmaß... War heute Vormittag mit dem Boot rausgefahren... Vom Wind und wellengang her war  es angenehm. Driften ohne driftsack wäre mir aber zu schnell gewesen...Laut Windfinder sollten es 4-5bft aus West sein...

Grüße

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Axtwerfer (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Ørred_TeamBaltic schrieb:


> Nächstes Mal finden wir die Heringe zusammen...
> 
> VG TIM



Auf  jeden Fall Tim       zum Wetter  nochmal; morgens war höchstens ne 2 dann höchstens ne 3. Ab 11.00 Uhr gab es noch Sonne satt gratis dazu. Die webcam s um die Bucht sind  verlässlicher als der windfinder.


----------



## SyncroT3 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Auf  jeden Fall Tim       zum Wetter  nochmal; morgens war höchstens ne 2 dann höchstens ne 3. Ab 11.00 Uhr gab es noch Sonne satt gratis dazu. Die webcam s um die Bucht sind  verlässlicher als der windfinder.


Moin, dann sag mal bescheid, wenn es über Peine an die See geht. Wenns passt komm ich gerne mit. Grüße Michael


----------



## grenzi (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,
ich war am Sonntag seit Ewigkeiten mal wieder mit einem Leihboot in der Bucht unterwegs.
Vor Sierksdorf und Haffkrug hat es auf Gummi ziemlich gut bei 4-6m gebissen. Leider aber auch viele kleine Dorsch um die 40.
Beim Schleppen ging bis auf einen Dorsch leider garnix.
War aber trotzdem ein geiler Tag, mit wesentlich besseren Bedingungen als Windfinder angesagt hatte..

Grüße,
Mathias


----------



## Küstenfahrer (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo liebe Neustadt und Lübecker Bucht Fans,

ich wünsche euch allen, wenn auch etwas verspätet ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch in ein hoffentlich fischreiches, erfolgreiches Jahr 2016. Man sieht sich bestimmt bald wieder auf dem Wasser.


----------



## Flying-Dutchman (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wie lief es gestern bei euch? Ich war in Summe nur 2 Std auf dem Wasser und habe meinen AP getestet.


----------



## Axtwerfer (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

lief gut gestern !!


----------



## Marco74 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Etwas mehr kannst du schon berichten...
Forellen?
Ich starte morgen von Tmünde aus Richtung Osten...schön im Windschutz der Steilküste ;-)


----------



## Axtwerfer (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Forellen nicht. Dorsch, Wittling und Hering. Haben auch nicht geschleppt nur gepilkt. Ich glaube jeder in der Bucht hatte Fisch. Boote waren genug draußen, die meißten bei 18 -20 meter.


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Die meisten an der Untiefentonne Phaken , da konnte man ja von Boot zu Boot gehen . Andere hatten flacher Glück .


----------



## Lümmy (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir hatten uns mit zwei Booten aufgeteilt, eins ins Tiefe und eins flach. Die Jungs im Tiefen haben sich mit Köhlern besackt ,Dorsch war auch dabei. Wir im Flachen konnten Gute Dorsche und ein paar kleine mefos fangen, eine 55er dabei. Beide Boote haben getrollt...


----------



## Küstenfahrer (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Erstmal frohes neues Jahr. Muss gleich mal rum mosern. Waren heute in Travemünde am Hafen. Soweit ich weiß,  hat Dorsch doch 40 cm Mindestmaß. Ein Fischer hat im Hafen Dorsch zum Verkauf. Die waren teilweise max 35 cm. So einen Dorsch würde ich gar nicht mit nehmen,  da ist ja nix dran. Haben Fischer nicht auch Mindestmaße? Jedenfalls war der Fischer total angepisst,  als ich ihn drauf angesprochen habe. Sein Kommentar, Red keinen Müll...


----------



## SyncroT3 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja, auch ein gesundes neues Jahr... Das bestätigt meine Erfahrungen von einigen besuchen in travemünde bei den kuttern. Teilweise absolut ok, teilweise nur untermaß (weit unter 40!) und das nicht in kleinen Mengen, sowas kann bei ordentlichen Netzen eigentlich nicht passieren. Schade!


----------



## Fxndlxng (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Da gibt es nur eines: Wasserschutz rufen, und das immer und immer wieder!  Wenn es darum geht Angler zu kontrollieren sind die sich in Travemünde doch auch für keinen Aufwand zu Schade.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mindestmaß für Fischer ist nach meinen informationen 35cm.


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

*** für Berufsfischer gilt ein Mindestreferenzmaß bei der Vermarktung von 35 cm gemäß Art.3 der VO(EG)Nr. 1396/2014 (aufgrund des seit 01.01.2015 geltenden Rückwurfverbotes sind durch die Berufsfischer auch untermaßige Dorsche anzulanden und auf die Quote anzurechnen)


----------



## SyncroT3 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke für die sach - und fachkundige Antwort.!


----------



## Butzenräuber (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Untermaßige Fische Dürfen jedoch nicht vermarktet werden und werden quf die Quote angerechnet. Moin #h


----------



## SyncroT3 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Interessant, tatsächlich so? Was passiert denn dann mit den Fischen, Rückwurf ist ja auch verboten wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe...


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Fischmehl oder Mülleimer.

R.S.


----------



## gründler (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Mülleimer.
> 
> R.S.


 

Kranke Welt und in anderen Ländern hungern die Leute .......


|wavey:


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



gründler schrieb:


> Kranke Welt und in anderen Ländern hungern die Leute .......
> 
> 
> |wavey:



Es ist sogar so krank, dass ausländische Trawler vor der Küste Afrika´s die Fischbestände abfischen und die Einheimischen Fischer in Ihren Nussschlalen nur noch Fischbrut anlanden.

Also bestehlen die Konzerne die Einheimischen und die fangen notgedrungen den nachwachsenden Kleinfisch auch noch weg.

Gibt da auch schockierende Berichte über die Nilbarsch-Industrie...die Einheimischen sammeln Fischabfälle der Großfabriken und kochen Suppe draus 

Der Export lässt das eigene Volk hungern - das nennt man Marktwirtschaft.

R.S.


----------



## gründler (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Es ist sogar so krank, dass ausländische Trawler vor der Küste Afrika´s die Fischbestände abfischen und die Einheimischen Fischer in Ihren Nussschlalen nur noch Fischbrut anlanden.
> 
> Also bestehlen die Konzerne die Einheimischen und die fangen notgedrungen den nachwachsenden Kleinfisch auch noch weg.
> 
> ...


 
Kenne ich die ganzen Probleme sogar mehr als mir lieb ist,aber gehört hier nicht her hätte nen eigenen tröööt verdient.

Mir fällt da immer der Indianer ein..eines tages wenn der letzte baum gerodet der letzte lachs gefangen usw.wird die Menschheit merken das man GELD nicht fressen kann.

#h


----------



## BertG (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Butzenräuber schrieb:


> Untermaßige Fische Dürfen jedoch nicht vermarktet werden und werden quf die Quote angerechnet. Moin #h




Moin ,
Wo kann man das nachlesen?


Gruss

Bert


----------



## Marco74 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Zum Thema kleine Dorsche:
Ich war Mittwoch und gestern in der Bucht unterwegs, allerdings auf der MeckPomm Seite. Der Schnitt der Dorsche war klein. Die meisten unter meinem Mindestmaß von 50 cm. Immerhin gab es Mittwoch noch zwei Forellen für die Küche (neben einigen kleinen) und gestern auf der Tour mit Olli (Schneiderfisch) einen echten Bonus: Tolle Mefo von 63cm!


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (3. Januar 2016)

Marco74 schrieb:


> Zum Thema kleine Dorsche:
> Ich war Mittwoch und gestern in der Bucht unterwegs, allerdings auf der MeckPomm Seite. Der Schnitt der Dorsche war klein. Die meisten unter meinem Mindestmaß von 50 cm. Immerhin gab es Mittwoch noch zwei Forellen für die Küche (neben einigen kleinen) und gestern auf der Tour mit Olli (Schneiderfisch) einen echten Bonus: Tolle Mefo von 63cm!



Petri zur 63er MeFo!

Hatte Neujahr ne 65er auf der schleswig-holsteinischen Seite!

VG TIM


----------



## Butzenräuber (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ BertG

VERORDNUNG (EU) Nr. 1380/2013

Artikel 13

(11) Für die Arten, für die eine Pflicht zur Anlandung gemäß Absatz 1 gilt, wird die Verwendung von Fängen von Arten unterhalb der Mindestreferenzgrößen für die Bestandserhaltung auf andere Zwecke als den menschlichen Verzehr, einschließlich Fischmehl, Fischöl, Tierfutter, Lebensmittelzusatzstoffe, Arzneimittel und kosmetische Mittel, beschränkt.



Ich finde es schon gut das es überhaupt die Fischereipolitik gibt und das die Vorschriften mittlerweile EU weit umgesetzt werden sollten und auch werden.


----------



## BertG (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Butzenraeber

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis


Gruß

BertG


----------



## Marco74 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Tim:Glückwunsch!  In der Bucht gefangen oder Richtung Grömitz?
Hab mich schon gewundert, dass keiner geschrieben hat. Waren ja mal gute Windbedingungen.
Haben bei dir die Fische auch hauptsächlich oberflächennah gebissen? Am Rigger und an den Divern ging sehr wenig...


----------



## RoGli (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sieht gerade lustig aus im Hafen (Ancora): Kein Eisgang aber an den Booten klettert das Eis hoch. 





Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## -MW- (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ach ja die Neustädter Bucht#6 Schöne Erinnerungen! Nette Ecke da oben, aber wie es hier ausschaut - auch intensiv befischt mittlerweile. 
 Ja und das n Fischer ´35 er Dorsche killt ist zwar erlaubt aber Moralisch#q


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (5. Januar 2016)

Marco74 schrieb:


> @Tim:Glückwunsch!  In der Bucht gefangen oder Richtung Grömitz?
> Hab mich schon gewundert, dass keiner geschrieben hat. Waren ja mal gute Windbedingungen.
> Haben bei dir die Fische auch hauptsächlich oberflächennah gebissen? Am Rigger und an den Divern ging sehr wenig...



Moin,

Ja, Richtung Grömitz, kurz vorm Helgoländer Felsenwatt links. Gebissen auf Ca 3 m am Brettchen. Auf Diver, Dipsy, und Rigger ging den ganzen Tag nix. Doch immerhin 5 Dorsche und zwei Forellen gab es. Schönes Neujahrsgeschenk!

VG TIM


----------



## Schneiderfisch (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Was bzw. wo ist das Helgoländer Felsenwatt?


----------



## bombe220488 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Was meint ihr, geht nach dem Temperatursturz am WE wieder was?


----------



## Fxndlxng (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wirf mal 'nen Blick auf die Webcam... Eisalarm!


----------



## Schneiderfisch (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Kann jemand was über den Zustand der Bliesdorfer Slippe am Strand sagen?
Komme ich da mit meiner Gummipelle ins Wasser ?


----------



## RoGli (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Zu Bliesdorf kann ich nichts sagen... aber so sieht das in Neustadt am Strand aus...





Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schneiderfisch (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke Roland. Die Webcams rund OH zeigen auch das die Strände frei sind und keine Meterhohen Packeisstapel herumliegen die das slippen in Bliesdorf verhindern würden...
Ich bin dann mal Samstag los, denke ich. Wer noch?


----------



## RoGli (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> Danke Roland. Die Webcams rund OH zeigen auch das die Strände frei sind und keine Meterhohen Packeisstapel herumliegen die das slippen in Bliesdorf verhindern würden...
> Ich bin dann mal Samstag los, denke ich. Wer noch?




Eigentlich sollte das Bild das Gegenteil zeigen. Die Ufer sind frei aber die Strände sind zugefroren. Die Slippe in der Ancora hatte bei recht hohen Wasserstand locker 2 Meter Eis. Sobald das Wasser zurück geht wird das entsprechend mehr.  

Der Hafen in Neustadt ist inzwischen bis kurz vor der Brücke zum Binnenwasser zugefroren. Noch schwimmen die Boote vom Angeltreff noch, rausfahren ist trotzdem nicht. 

Die viel Erfolg. Nimm einen langen Tampen mit ...   


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schneiderfisch (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Meinst du mit 2m breit ?


----------



## RoGli (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

2m die Slippe hoch durch wechselnden Wasserstand und Wellen.  


Gesendet von RoGli-Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BertG (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,Moin,
ich habe die Tage eine Information bekommen,
das in der Ancora-Marine ab sofort nur noch zwischen
10:00 und 17:00 geslippt werden darf/ oder kann und
der komplette Slipvorgang rein/raus 33,00€ kosten soll.
Kann das jemand bestätigen.

Gruß

Bert


----------



## Schneiderfisch (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Kommt ja aus zuverlässigen Kreisen des BAC.
Es haben sich mal wieder wenige daneben benommen und nicht bezahlt. Nun wir das ganze durch den sicherheitsDienst während der regulären Geschäftsreisen abgewickelt und das muss entsprechend bezahlt werden.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Geschäftszeiten!
Es lebe die Autokorrektur ;-)))


----------



## BertG (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Olli,
Danke für deine Antwort.
Aber kannst du meine Info bestätigen?, oder weißt
du es nur vom höhren/sagen.
Danke.


Gruß

Bert


----------



## RoGli (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hier ist die Nummer vom Hafenmeister der Ancora Marina. Der weiß es bestimmt:

04561 517117




Guckst Du hier:
https://www.facebook.com/RoGlis-BalticSea-Fishing-1521879538065260/


----------



## Fxndlxng (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das ist leider Fakt.
Danke an die A...löcher, die dafür verantwortlich sind!


----------



## Schneiderfisch (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Da in der Ancora der Sicherheitsdienst für die winterliche Ordnung verantwortlich ist und das Schloß an der Slippe getauscht hat muss dieser jetzt zu jedem Slipvorgang gerufen werden.
Das geht nur zwischen 10-17 Uhr und kostet eine nunmehr erhöhte Gebühr von 16.50 pro Slipvorgang.
Ich selber habe das noch nicht erlebt, diese Info kommt jedoch vom Sicherheitsdienst selber.
Der Grund für das Schloß tauschen ist das die Kette oftmals nicht wieder zugemacht wurde und die Slippe so nicht ordnungsgemäß bezahlt wurde.
Wie immer, einige wenige die es allen versauen.


----------



## BertG (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke an alle,
dann scheinen meine Infos zu stimmen!

Gruß

Bert


----------



## blue pearl (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin, hat jemand infos darüber wie weit sich das Eis aus der Ancora Marina zurückgezogen hat. Vielleicht auch fotos. Danke und Gruß


----------



## bensihari (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Und auch zur Kunya Werft vielleicht? Wollte am Samstag eigentlich angreifen... Kann aber überhaupt nicht einordnen, ob die paar Plusgrade gereicht haben, da wieder alles aufzutauen...


----------



## Arki2k (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

http://www.ancora-marina.com/wetter-webcam.html

Eisfrei


----------



## Fxndlxng (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Stimmt so nicht!

Der Bereich den die Webcam zeigt ist eisfrei. Der Osthafen ist eisfrei. Der Südhafen und der Nordhafen sind dicht. Rausfahren derzeit von dort nicht möglich.

Kunya weiss ich nicht, vermute aber dass sie frei ist.


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (13. Januar 2016)

Findling schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht!
> 
> Der Bereich den die Webcam zeigt ist eisfrei. Der Osthafen ist eisfrei. Der Südhafen und der Nordhafen sind dicht. Rausfahren derzeit von dort nicht möglich.
> 
> Kunya weiss ich nicht, vermute aber dass sie frei ist.



KUNYA ist EISFREI, Stand heute Mittag!

VG TIM


----------



## bensihari (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Perfekt, danke für die Info! Dann hoff ich mal, dass das heute und morgen Nacht nicht zu kalt wird... ;-)


----------



## Schneiderfisch (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich starte Samstag auch mal wieder in meinem Walpenis...
Wie lief es denn die letzten Tage, war mal wieder jemand draussen?
Ich will trollen morgen...
Wie waren die fischigen Tiefen?


----------



## Fxndlxng (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Vorausgesetzt ich komme aus dem Hafen raus, bin ich morgen auch auf dem Wasser.


----------



## Arki2k (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt ich komme aus dem Hafen raus, bin ich morgen auch auf dem Wasser.


 
Nimmst du auch mal jemanden mit, natürlich gegen Spitkosten - Bin immer auf der Suche nach jemanden, von dem man was lernen kann und so lange der Nachwuchs noch nicht da ist, muss man das ja ausnutzen.


----------



## blue pearl (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin, gestern waren ja viele Boote draussen zum Angeln, aber keine Fangmeldung zu lesen. Keiner was gefangen? Ich bin gestern mit schleppen angefangen,  auch nach einigen Köderwechseln nicht gerade gut da die Dorsche sehr vorsichtig bissen und viele im Drill verloren gingen. Dann hab ich auf jiggen mit Gummifisch gewechselt, nach etlichen Köderwechseln konnte ich dann 10 maßige Dorsche erbeuten. Die Biester bissen alle nur auf ganz kleine und langsam geführte Gummis. Auf dem Weg zurück in den Hafen wurde ich dann zum Abschluß noch von den beiden Delphinen begrüßt die zur Zeit in der Bucht unterwegs sind. Gruß und viel Petri an alle


----------



## bensihari (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen,

wir waren Samstag draußen. Gab einige Forellen bis 68cm! War n geiler Tag! Fangtiefe war 5-14m. Sowohl auf Diver als auch auf 5Gr Vorblei am Brettchen. Köfi und Blech fing beides. Nur die Dorsche waren ziemlich klein.

VG Jens


----------



## Fxndlxng (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Arki2k schrieb:


> Nimmst du auch mal jemanden mit, natürlich gegen Spitkosten - Bin immer auf der Suche nach jemanden, von dem man was lernen kann und so lange der Nachwuchs noch nicht da ist, muss man das ja ausnutzen.



Schon, aber ich habe einen festen Mitfahrer-Stamm und daher selten freie Plätze.

@bensihari
Petri! Bei uns lief es deutlich schlechter.


----------



## bensihari (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Findling: Auf welcher Ecke ward Ihr denn???


----------



## Schneiderfisch (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Leudde,

plane Samstag ne Ausfahrt von Neustadt... Wie schauts in der Kunya aus?
Heute Nacht wirds ja ordentlich knacken...


----------



## RoGli (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> Moin Leudde,
> 
> plane Samstag ne Ausfahrt von Neustadt... Wie schauts in der Kunya aus?
> Heute Nacht wirds ja ordentlich knacken...




War gestern noch frei. Das Eis stand bis kurz vor den ersten Dalben. Vermute mal, dass das jetzt schon ganz anders aussieht. 

Versuch macht kluch ...


Guckst Du hier:
https://www.facebook.com/RoGlis-BalticSea-Fishing-1521879538065260/


----------



## Fxndlxng (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@bensihari
Von Neustadt Richtung Norden, vermutlich auch zu tief gefischt. War auch noch kein ganz ernsthaftes Trolling, eher ein Testlauf, weil Equipment auf dem neuen Boot noch nicht ausgereift ist. Technik läuft zwar so weit aber einiges muss noch verbessert werden.

@Schneiderfisch
Kunya ist mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit dicht. Dazu soll es heute Nacht Eisregen geben, zum slippen sicher auch nicht optimal...


----------



## Schneiderfisch (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nee stimmt schon, ich habe das Vorhaben auch bereits gecancelt. Die Rahmenbedingungen sind nicht wirklich passend...Da spielen auch private Ereignisse noch eine Rolle....
Wer rausfährt, dem wünsche ich viel Glück und Petri Heil!


----------



## bensihari (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Findling: Joop, das wird wohl zu tief gewesen sein... Jedes Mal wieder Lotto spielen, wir hatten diesmal Glück mit der Strategie!


----------



## steve71 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Olli: Ich war am Mittwoch an der Slipanlage der Kunyawerft. Ist leider zugefroren. Es wird sich aufgrund der Temperaturen auch nichts geändert haben.

Gruß Steve


----------



## Fxndlxng (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Die Geier aus der Nordsee mit ihren Schleppnetzen sind wieder in der Bucht eingefallen, wie jedes Jahr zu dieser Zeit.
Die heimischen Bestände kaputt gefischt, machen sie jetzt noch schnell die Bestände in der Neustädter Bucht zu Nichte um ihre Quoten zu füllen. Zu zweit wird im Verband (damit auch ja kein Flossenträger dem Gemetzel entkommt) agiert und alles auf links gedreht was den Kopf aus dem Sand streckt.
Wundert Euch also nicht, wenn außer losgerissenem Kraut nichts am Haken hängen bleibt. 

Hat zufällig jemand noch einen von Opa geerbten Torpedo im Keller liegen?


----------



## bombe220488 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wie funktioniert das? 
Kaufen die Nordseefischer Quoten von Ostseefischern oder bekommen sie ihre qoute in der Nordsee nicht erfüllt aufgrund von zu schlechten Beständen und räumen dafür die Ostsee leer?

Bleibt einfach zu hoffen das sich der Bestand besser erholt als angenommen.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

wo siehst du das Marius?
Auf marinetraffic kann ich nichts dergleichen sehen...
Oder hast du sie live gesehen?


----------



## Fxndlxng (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Bombe
kenne das Prozedere nicht im Detail, aber ich glaube die Fischen die Quoten bei uns aus, die sie in der Nordsee nicht mehr gefüllt kriegen. Kann aber auch sein dass sie dafür Ostseequoten aufkaufen, bin ich überfragt. Vielleicht weiß das jemand anderes hier genauer.

@Schneiderfisch
Dann guck nochmal genau nach. Die Jungs vergessen ganz gerne mal ihr AIS Signal einzuschalten aber einer der beiden hat es aktuell laufen und ich kann den bei Marinetraffic auch sehen. Nur wenige Meilen entfernt ist die Deutsche Fischereiaufsicht mit der Seeadler unterwegs und beäugt das Spektakel aus sicherer Entfernung. Auch die ist bei Marinetraffic zu sehen, derzeit nördlich des Steinriffs. Die Jungs hab ich auch noch nicht oft in der Bucht gesehen aber gut das die wenigstens Präsenz zeigen und die Geier sich dementsprechend an die zur Schleppnetzfischerei freigegebenen Bereiche halten müssen.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ja ok ich weiss was und wen du meinst.
mir war nicht klar was der da macht.
und fahren die immer im verband ?
woher weisste das die aus der Nordsee kommen?


----------



## Fxndlxng (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Indizienlage ist recht eindeutig. Googel die beiden doch mal... 

Im BAC Forum steht auch einiges dazu.

Ich weiß aus Beobachtungen ortsansässiger, dass die derzeit praktisch Tag und Nacht im Einsatz sind und das sie zu zweit im Verband agieren. Die WaPo wurde darauf auch schon aufmerksam gemacht. Ist aber alles rechtens... 

Außerdem sind die beiden für mich alte Bekannte. Ich habe die in den vorigen Jahren leider schon öfter gesehen und über Funk gehört, immer zu dieser Jahreszeit. Die beiden sind wohl einsam da draußen und daher permanent am Funken. Lästern über ihre Frauen, erzählen sich irgendwelche Geschichten von zu Hause und tauschen Informationen zum Fischen aus. Die agieren immer als Team.


----------



## Margaux (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Lästern über ihre Frauen, erzählen sich irgendwelche Geschichten von zu Hause und tauschen Informationen zum Fischen aus. Die agieren immer als Team.


 
 ... und fischen dabei die Bucht leer :r 

 Wie weit kommen die denn rein? D.h. agieren die "nur" in der Linie Pelzerhaken - Travemünde oder kommen die weiter unter Land Richtung Neustadt, Scharbeutz etc.


----------



## bombe220488 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Falls Sie Ostseequoten nutzen wäre das ja nicht ganz sooooo schlimm als wenn sie Quoten für leere Gewässer in anderen nutzen


----------



## Fxndlxng (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Normaler weise hat der Ostseedorsch ja eine eigene Quote und der Nordseekabeljau ebenso. Von daher wird da wohl schon irgendwie unterschieden aber wie sich das im Einzelnen darstellt weiß ich nicht.

Schlimm ist doch vor allem die Fangmethode und das dabei der ganze Meeresgrund umgepflügt wird. 

Die genauen Zonen finden sich im BAC Forum


----------



## xbsxrvxr (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moinsen,
um welche kutter geht´s denn?

die kutter haben verschiedene quoten...und die sind jeweils an bestimmte gebiete gebunden, zb skagerrak, kattegat, westliche ostsee(flense bis bornholm), östliche ostsee(ab bornholm) usw...

die kommerzielle fischerei findet natürlich in den gebieten mit der höchsten fischkonzentration statt...anders macht es ja keinen sinn(machen wir angler ja auch)


----------



## ZirniZ (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das ist wirklich bitter! 
Mal etwas anderes, war zufällig einer von euch schon mal im Juni mit dem Boot auf Mön? Planen gerade den Sommerurlaub! Über ein paar Erfahrungen wäre ich sehr dankbar, gerne auch per PN!
Danke


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ Schneiderfisch .
Aus'm BAC .
Gruß.


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ ZirniZ 
Was möchtest du denn wissen ?


----------



## ZirniZ (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wie die Aussichten auf Meeerforelle und Dorsch um diese Jahreszeit so sind!? Und ob man weit raus fahren muss? Hab nur ein kleines Boot mit 15 Ps AB...
Würde es dann am Liebsten für zwei Wochen im Klintholm Hafen parken, das Ferienhaus ist nur 1000 Meter entfernt!


----------



## SyncroT3 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich denke mal bei dem Wind dürfte heute keiner rausfahren... Wenn ich so von Timmendorf Richtung Pelzerhaken schaue.. Schaumkronen und ziemliche Böen.. :-(


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (29. Januar 2016)

SyncroT3 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal bei dem Wind dürfte heute keiner rausfahren... Wenn ich so von Timmendorf Richtung Pelzerhaken schaue.. Schaumkronen und ziemliche Böen.. :-(



Mit dem richtigen Boot geht alles...

VG TIM


----------



## SyncroT3 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich seh dich nicht auf dem Wasser [emoji4]


----------



## plattenjoe (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Die zwei drei Fischer schleppen ja immer noch Tag und Nacht die Bucht leer , ab und an ziehen auch die Dänen durch - da gibt es doch bald keinen Fisch mehr


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (2. Februar 2016)

plattenjoe schrieb:


> Die zwei drei Fischer schleppen ja immer noch Tag und Nacht die Bucht leer , ab und an ziehen auch die Dänen durch - da gibt es doch bald keinen Fisch mehr



Ist ja auch Sturm. Kommt doch sonst eh keiner raus...

VG TIM


----------



## RoGli (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Heute war Angelwetter. Teilweise noch heftige Böen aber gesamt ok. 
Wenig bis kein Kraut, viele dicke Feuerquallen. 

Mein Neffe Luis und ich haben nur gejiggt mit Gummi und Pilker. 

Ergebnis ist überschaubar: Er einen schönen feisten Köhler und einen kleineren Dorsch. Ich nur drei kleinere Dorsche. Kleiner heißt 40-48cm. 

Trotzdem ein schöner Tag. 


Guckst Du hier:
https://www.facebook.com/RoGlis-BalticSea-Fishing-1521879538065260/


----------



## Fxndlxng (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So, die Bucht scheint ausreichend umgepflügt und leer zu sein. 
Zumindest haben die Schleppnetzfischer ihr Revier Richtung Fehmarn verlegt.


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (5. Februar 2016)

Findling schrieb:


> So, die Bucht scheint ausreichend umgepflügt und leer zu sein.
> Zumindest haben die Schleppnetzfischer ihr Revier Richtung Fehmarn verlegt.



Wo leer ist, ist eben leer...

VG TIM


----------



## Marco74 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Da freuen sich die Mefos... weniger Nahrungskonkurrenten |bigeyes
Morgen sieht es vor der Meckpommküste machbar aus...


----------



## Margaux (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Ørred_TeamBaltic schrieb:


> Wo leer ist, ist eben leer...



:r Kennt jemand einen Forellenp..., auf den wir bis auf weiteres ausweichen können... ;+ :e


----------



## Nico27 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moinsen..
Sagt mal, benutzt wer von euch die Navionics Boating App auf der Bucht? Welche Karte sollte ich laden, bzw. kaufen? 
Wollte das ganze mit Samsung Geräten nutzen...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZirniZ (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich habe mir die App,vor meinem Besuch in der Bucht, zugelegt! Fand ich sehr hilfreich, bezüglich Tiefen und Geschwindigkeit! Weis nicht mehr wie der Bereich heißt, aber das sieht man ganz gut, wenn man sich die zur Verfügung stehenden Karten anschaut!


----------



## Colli_HB (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo zusammen,

wir wollen Sa. von Großenbrode aus auf Dorschjagt.
War jemand die Tag draussen und kann was über Fangtiefen etc. berichten?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4473441&postcount=2676

 Habt Ihr ein Mietboot?


----------



## Colli_HB (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja haben wir.

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Blaupause (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Nico27 schrieb:


> Moinsen..
> Sagt mal, benutzt wer von euch die Navionics Boating App auf der Bucht? Welche Karte sollte ich laden, bzw. kaufen?
> Wollte das ganze mit Samsung Geräten nutzen...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk




Hi, 

ich nutze Navionics auf dem Samsung Galaxy Tab S und habe die Skagerrak & Kattegat in HD geladen. 

Bin sehr zufrieden, gerade in Verbindung mit dem Raymarine-WiFish Echolot. Alle Echo-Daten über den Gewässergrund und tatsächliche Wassertiefe werden in die Navionics Karte eingetragen. So hat man nach einer Weile eine sehr sehr detaillierte Unterwasserkarte seines Reviers.

Viele Grüße


----------



## trollingfreak (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin in die Runde!
Hat jemand mal was von Mefofängen aus der Bucht vom Boot gehört?
Scheint diese Saison schwierig zu sein!
Petri allen!


----------



## RoGli (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Blaupause schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




... aber nicht, wenn Dein Boot nur an Land steht [emoji23]


Guckst Du hier:
https://www.facebook.com/RoGlis-BalticSea-Fishing-1521879538065260/


----------



## Blaupause (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mensch Roländoooo,

welche 30 Minuten am 07. Februar waren es denn, an denen dir bei spiegelglattem Wasser dieser Prachtdorsch auf den Leim gegangen ist? Glückwünsch und Petri! Ich seh immer nur grün und gelb im Windfinder, deshalb steht mein Kutter an Land! Morgen würde ja slippen lohnen, aber erst bau ich noch meinen AP ein :vik:


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Loide,

wie sind zur Zeit die Dorschfänge in der Bucht? War heute gezielt auf Dorsch los, doch leider keinen einzigen Dorsch, lediglich Beifang. Wie siehts bei euch aus? War auch am Ansatz vom Felsenwatt, jedoch ebenfalls ohne Erfolg

VG TIM


----------



## Fxndlxng (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gibt keine Dorsche mehr in der Bucht. Forellenfänge sind gaaaanz, ganz schlecht. 
Außer zu kleinen Wittlingen (Beifang) ist da nix mehr zu holen. Haben die Schleppnetzfischer wohl alles leergeräumt. 

Aber bei Fehmarn stehen sie gestapelt, hab ich gehört.


----------



## Margaux (17. Februar 2016)

Wenn selbst am Felsenwatt nichts läuft, ist es echt übel...


----------



## Amigo-X (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

http://www.focus.de/regional/schles...fischer-befuerchten-einbussen_id_5282962.html

http://www.proplanta.de/Agrar-Nachr...-Existenz-von-Fischern_article1455520361.html

Oh ja, nun gehen die Fischer Pleite, weil sie nicht mehr dürfen oder weil kein Fisch mehr übrig ist ? Deshalb wurde schnell noch vor der Schonzeit konsequent abgefischt.


----------



## RoGli (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Heute das Wetter nutzen können. Schleppen Nix. Beim Jiggen dann einiges an Wittling und kleinen Dorschen. Highlight war ein 74er und ein 65er. Alles recht entspannt ...
	

		
			
		

		
	







Guckst Du hier:
https://www.facebook.com/RoGlis-BalticSea-Fishing-1521879538065260/


----------



## Pike28 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hatte gestern ne 82er mit 6,7 kg am Band (vor Pelzerhaken).


----------



## RoGli (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Pike28 schrieb:


> Hatte gestern ne 82er mit 6,7 kg am Band (vor Pelzerhaken).




... aber das ist doch ein blanker Karpfen 

Petri. 


Guckst Du hier:
https://www.facebook.com/RoGlis-BalticSea-Fishing-1521879538065260/


----------



## ChrisHH (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mensch warum so still hier. Da gehört mal ein fettes Petri ausgesprochen! Gibt's noch ein paar Details? Rigger, Diver, Vorblei?  Über wie tiefem Wasser?  Blinker, Natur?

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisHH (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das gleiche auch für Rogli. Schöne Dorschis. Hat der Dorsch im Kescher nen Wobbler im Maul? Kanns aufm Handy nicht richtig erkennen. Wie tief hast du die Burschen denn gefunden? 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZirniZ (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Schöne Mefo, Petri!


----------



## Marco74 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wow! Was ne Traumforelle! 
Ich hatte gestern ne 70er und war mehr als happy, aber wenn ich deinen Fisch sehe, komme ich ins schwärmen...


----------



## Fxndlxng (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Toller Fisch, Petri!


----------



## Onkel Frank (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ein Traumfisch #6 . Sowas mal vom ufer :m. Petri heil.


----------



## bensihari (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wow, ganz dickes Petri!!!!!! 
Wie siehts denn mit den Dorschen aus? Geht da noch was?


----------



## ChrisHH (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Im Moment scheinen ja gute Windbedingungen zu sein und so platt wie gestern die Alster da lag als ich nach dem Job dran vorbei fuhr, war es doch sicher gestern auch an der Küste gut? Ich bin auf eure Berichte gespannt! Viel Erfolg allem die grad draußen sind. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sharky1 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



ChrisHH schrieb:


> Im Moment scheinen ja gute Windbedingungen zu sein und so platt wie gestern die Alster da lag als ich nach dem Job dran vorbei fuhr, war es doch sicher gestern auch an der Küste gut? Ich bin auf eure Berichte gespannt! Viel Erfolg allem die grad draußen sind.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



War echt ein super Tag :q:q waren auch ein paar 80er Dorsche dabei.


----------



## ChrisHH (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Super! Geschleppt o. Gepilkt/gejiggt?

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bella HT (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

heute ging sicher auch was. 

Gruss


----------



## Sharky1 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



ChrisHH schrieb:


> Super! Geschleppt o. Gepilkt/gejiggt?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



gejiggt :q


----------



## blue pearl (13. März 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin , keine Fangmeldungen, es waren gestern doch jede Menge Boote unterwegs. Habt ihr nichts gefangen oder nur schreibfaul?
Also wir waren gestern zu zweit bei gutem Wetter in der Bucht unterwegs, 
die Dorsche waren in Beißlaune.15 Dorsche bis 75 cm konnten wir erbeuten
und etliche untermassige schwimmen wieder. War seit langen mal wieder ein super Tag auf See. Gruß und Petri an Alle


----------



## Lümmy (13. März 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sauber Blue pearl, Petri....

Habt ihr gejiggt oder geschleppt? In welcher Tiefe habt ihr sie gefunden ? Ich will Dienstag raus...
Gruß


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (13. März 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich bin auch mal gespannt . Haben uns zu dritt ein Boot für den 9.4. reserviert . Absolutes Neuland für uns denn sonst immer auf Fehmarn unterwegs gewesen |wavey:


----------



## blue pearl (14. März 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin, wir haben gejiggt und gepilkt, an der Faullenzerrute gummifisch und Naturköder. Die Dorsche stehen noch im Tiefen. Gruß und Petri


----------



## Thorbi (16. März 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin moin.

War mal jemand los die letzten Tage!
Wollen Samstag mal von Neustadt aus ne Runde schleppen.

Gruß Thorben


----------



## Salora (16. März 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir waren Sonntag mit 13 Kollegen ab Travemünde in der Bucht. Die Dorsche stehen hier noch recht tief unter den Heringsschwärmen, um ~ 20m. Flacher ging nicht wirklich etwas aber der Fischfinder zeigte doch im oberen Bereich teilweise gute Einzelfische (Mefo?) an. Hier ein kleiner Bericht vom 13.3.


----------



## Hering 58 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Salora schrieb:


> Wir waren Sonntag mit 13 Kollegen ab Travemünde in der Bucht. Die Dorsche stehen hier noch recht tief unter den Heringsschwärmen, um ~ 20m. Flacher ging nicht wirklich etwas aber der Fischfinder zeigte doch im oberen Bereich teilweise gute Einzelfische (Mefo?) an. Hier ein kleiner Bericht vom 13.3.


Das ist doch mal Beute, Klasse. #6


----------



## bombe220488 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Thorbi schrieb:


> Moin moin.
> 
> War mal jemand los die letzten Tage!
> Wollen Samstag mal von Neustadt aus ne Runde schleppen.
> ...



Bitte berichten
Will ab Dienstag los :l


----------



## tolik85 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin moin,

meine Freunde waren am Samstag in Neustadt in der Bucht. Ergebnis für 2: 15 Dorsche und 3 Heringe. Alle Dorsche wurden bei einer Tiefe von 20m gefangen.


----------



## Thorbi (21. März 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin moin.

War sehr anspruchsvoll am Samstag. Konnten beim Schleppen eine 57er Forelle und 5 60er Dorsche fangen. Dazu noch ein paar Aussteiger. Die Fische musste man sich aber hart erarbeiten. Im Tiefen lief gar nichts, gefangen haben wir oberflächennah zwischen 6-8m.

Gruß Thorben


----------



## Bierstuch78 (21. März 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Na,immerhin etwas... Petri und danke für die Info...

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franky D (21. März 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sehr interessant was man so über die unterschiedlichen tiefen ließt. Mal schauen am Wochenende bin ich auch mal wieder in der Bucht unterwegs. Für Tipps und Anhaltspunkte was die Ostseeleoparden betrifft bin ich dankbar.

Natürlich gerne auch per PN


----------



## Flying-Dutchman (25. März 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Habe gestern  nordwestlich vom steinriff 18,5m bis 21m gefangen und habe dort schwärme auf dem Echo gehabt. Heringe standen dort auf 7 bis 8m. An den Wracks vor pelze wurde auch gefangen


----------



## Angelmichi (26. März 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Boardies,#h 

Ich war heute mit einem Kollegen mit einem Leihboot von Martins Anglertreff vor Neustadt unterwegs.
Morgens waren wir ca. 1,5 Stunden in der Nähe der Untiefentonne bei 10 bis 14 Meter Tiefe. Leider nur ein Dorsch.:a
Danach haben wir es weiter draussen bei 18 bis 22 Meter probiert. Dort lief es wesentlich besser. Alles in allem 27 maßige Dorsche, 7 Witltlinge und eine Kliesche mit Wurm oder Gummi. Alles ca. 1,5Km entfernt von der Untiefentonne wenn man Richtung Land nach rechts guckt. Ein super Angeltag.
Ich bin auch immer für Tipps andere Boardies dankbar und teile meine Erfahrungen gerne. Alles in allem ein sehr guter Angeltag auf der Ostsee. Wollten eigentlich erst nach Heiligenhafen mit der Einigkeit raus hatten aber keine Lust auf 50 Angler an Bord, war uns zu voll. Neustadt/Pelzerhaken war eindeutig die bessere Entscheidung.


----------



## Franky D (26. März 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin boardies moin michi waren heute auch mit einem Boot von Martin unterwegs vor pelzerhaken lief es auch nicht so richtig gut sind dann rüber nach sierksdorf dort dann deutlich besser alles um die 20m tiefe


----------



## Marco74 (26. März 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gab es Forellenfänge in den letzten zwei Wochen beim Schleppen? War im Urlaub und werde vielleicht Montag angreifen (und Laichdorsche oder abgelaichte Dorsche möchte ich nun wirklich nicht)


----------



## tolik85 (26. März 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wie sieht es zur Zeit mit Hering aus?


----------



## bigbecker (28. März 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ab welcher Windstärke darf man nicht mehr mit einem Leihboot raus? Habe mir für morgen vor ein paar Wochen bei Kalles Angelshop ein Boot reserviert. Leider sieht es laut Windfinder nicht gerade gut aus.


----------



## mefofänger (28. März 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



bigbecker schrieb:


> Ab welcher Windstärke darf man nicht mehr mit einem Leihboot raus? Habe mir für morgen vor ein paar Wochen bei Kalles Angelshop ein Boot reserviert. Leider sieht es laut Windfinder nicht gerade gut aus.



ruf doch mal bei Kalle an. ich würde mir das sehr genau überlegen ob ich bei der vorhersage überhaupt raus fahre.bin heute auch lieber von land aus los. und vor nächsten we werde ich auch nicht raus fahren. mfg


----------



## Franky D (28. März 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



bigbecker schrieb:


> Ab welcher Windstärke darf man nicht mehr mit einem Leihboot raus? Habe mir für morgen vor ein paar Wochen bei Kalles Angelshop ein Boot reserviert. Leider sieht es laut Windfinder nicht gerade gut aus.



Bei Martins Angeltreff ist es zumindest gängige Praxis das am Vorabend ein Telefonat erfolgt bei dem noch mal über den nächsten Tag gesprochen wird ob alles klar geht


----------



## Flying-Dutchman (29. März 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Heringe laufen auch. Jedoch muss man Sie suchen und finden. Hatte sie auf Pilker als Beifang.
Samstag habe ich flacher 14 bis 12m gesucht und geschneidert.

Mietboot und Windstärke muss jeder alleine wissen. Wellen sind je nach Windrichtung anders.
Neulich ist eines vor pelze gekentert(Habicht kam zur Hilfe).


----------



## Lümmy (29. März 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das Kentern vom Leihboot hatte aber nix mit der Welle zu tun... Da waren andere Faktoren im Spiel...

Heute beim schleppen 8 Dorsche und eine 71er Mefo....


----------



## Bierstuch78 (29. März 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri... 71cm ist schon ne Hausnummer...

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nico27 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin...
Ich will es mal morgen vormittag bis nachmittags mit meinem Boot versuchen. Bin neugierig, da es das erste mal mit dem neuen Boot sein wird... von Travemünde  aus. Werde sowohl mal schleppen (auch Neuland für mich) und mit Gummis probieren.
....by the way: hat jemand nen Tipp für mich, wo ich hier vor Travemünde anfangen soll? 
Lieben Gruß 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (30. März 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin 
Steinriff bietet sich an ,aber du musst das Sperrgebiet beachten .
Oder  auf der Seite von MVP, geht gut auf  Mefo dort .
Gruß


----------



## Marco74 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Jetzt möchte ich aber auch Details zur 71er Forelle hören ;-)
Flach gebissen oder noch über tiefem Wasser?


----------



## Slider17 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Nico,
den Tipp vom "Ahnungslosen" war schon richtig, Sperrgebiet unbedingt beachten.
Ich denke bei einer aktuellen Wassertemperatur von 5° wirste die Zielfische eher tiefer finden.
Östlich vom Steinriff wirst du eine gute Tiefe finden wo sich der Fisch aufhalten müsste. Aber die Steinkante nördlich des Riffs, bei ca. 11 m solltest du ebenfalls antesten. Hier schleppte ich mit Wobblern oft erfolgreich.
Zur MeckPommSeite bedenke das du da auch einen Schein benötigst, nicht den vom SH.
Als letzten Rat, frühe Stund hat Gold im Mund^^
P.S berichte mal wie es war.....
Greetz Bernd


----------



## Lümmy (30. März 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Na gut Marco, sollst du haben  

Sie kam bei 7 Meter Wassertiefe auf Tauchscheibe... Köder war n Rhino Blinker. Mein neuer PB. Hat ordentlich Dampf gehabt die Gute!


----------



## Marco74 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke! Werde es am we auch recht flach versuchen, wenn der Wind mitspielt.


----------



## Nico27 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moinsen...
Hab es gestern echt geschafft und war dann echt draußen.
Aber irgendwie wollte es nicht so richtig. Beim Schleppen nüx...und beim Pilken am Steinriff auch nichts - weder auf 20m, noch bei 10m......und dazwischen auch nicht 
Beim Einholen dann....ein Hering am Gummifisch - seitwärts gehakt. Wollte sich wohl den Rücken schubbeln...
Naja, mal sehen was die Tage geht...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nico27 (2. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hello again...
Ich werde mir heute Mittag die Familie schnappen und es nochmal probieren. Das Wetter muss man einfach ausnutzen..
Und vielleicht springt dann der ein oder andere Fisch an Bord.
Ziel wird wieder das Steinriff sein..und Richtung MVP 
und wahrscheinlich wird es auf dem Wasser heute voll werden..

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bierstuch78 (2. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Na dann viel Erfolg...bin ein bisserl neidisch...

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tolik85 (2. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

wir waren heute in der Bucht. Ergebnis ist recht überschaubar: 2 Heringe.
Wir haben alles ausprobiert: Schleppen, GuFi, Pilken, Heringvorfach, das hat aber leider nichts gebracht.

heute waren mehrere Boote in der Bucht unterwegs, ging es allen so??


----------



## Nico27 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Guten Morgen wieder...
Wir waren gestern auch wieder draußen. Am Steinriff vor Brodten haben wir zuerst über die nördliche Kante geschleppt und uns dann an der Kante entlangdriften lasse. Beides ohne Erfolg 
Dann haben wir bis zur MVP Seite geschleppt und auch nichts gefangen.
Irgendwie war das alles sehr zäh.
Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass es meine ersten Versuche sind..
Aber ich werde nicht aufgeben 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marco74 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war gestern auf der Meckpommseite schleppen. Ein Arbeitskollegen, der erst seit zwei Jahren angeln und diesen Winter es bislang erfolglos auf Mefo vom Ufer ausprobiert hatte, war mit an Board.
Der Gast soll an meinem Boot immer den ersten Fisch fangen.
Nach zwei Fehlbissen war es so weit: 78,5cm und extrem fette 6,6 kg! Jetzt kann er wieder mit dem Thema Mefo aufhören ;-)
Weiterhin gab es eine Lütte und 5 mitnehmbare Dorsche - die gleiche Anzahl ging ungefähr zurück.


----------



## Nico27 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Marco 
Welche Uhrzeit seid ihr unterwegs gewesen? Wie haben die gebissen (tiefe) und auf was? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marco74 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir waren von 8-16 Uhr unterwegs und hatten recht früh drei Forellenkontakte, wovon die Große hängenblieb. Bei 25ft, NK Mag mit 25er Paravan am Brettchen.


----------



## RoGli (3. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Anscheinend gilt: Je weiter aus der Bucht um so besser. 

Die letzten Male war es an den obligatorischen Plätzen immer recht zäh mit Kunstköder was zu fangen. Bei mir zumindest und von denen ich gehört habe. 

Bei mir war die tote Rute erfolgreicher als die aktive. Es gab zwar immer Fisch, war aber echt zäh. 

Freitag also andere Plätze angefahren und fündig geworden. Driften von 23 auf 14m brachten den Fisch. Reichlich Dorsch bis 70cm, Köhler bis 65cm. Ein Wittling, kein Hering (trotz durchgefischten Paternoster. Der größte Dorsch hing an der Heringsfliege ...

Die GoPro lief mit, den Film dazu werde ich die Tage einstellen. 

Endlich wieder richtige Fischfinger 




~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Guckst Du hier:
https://www.facebook.com/RoGlis-BalticSea-Fishing-1521879538065260/


----------



## Bierstuch78 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sauber,Petri...

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nico27 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri wünsche ich da!!
Ich werde mal am Dienstag ganz früh starten und aus der Bucht rausfahren..


----------



## Fxndlxng (3. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ Marco
Petri, geiler Fisch!!
Meine allererste Mefo habe ich vom Strand gefangen und die hatte genau 80cm und war auch kugelrund. Ich hatte vorher 12 Angeltage ohne einen einzigen Kontakt am Strand verbracht und dann kam sie.
Hat 16 Jahre gedauert bis ich die Marke wieder geknackt habe. 

@Rogli 
Petri! Wir schnacken nachher nochmal.


----------



## RoGli (3. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> @Rogli
> Petri! Wir schnacken nachher nochmal.





Wollte Dich eh gleich anrufen ...


----------



## Marco74 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Da ich nicht weiß, ob der Fänger hier abgelichtet sein möchte, stell ich zwei reine Fischfotos ein (auch wenn sie nicht so ästhetisch sind)


----------



## SyncroT3 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Schöner Fisch!


----------



## Salora (3. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Klasse Fisch, Petri #6

Wir waren gestern auch wieder mit der Prof ab Travemünde in der Bucht unterwegs. Es war wirklich nicht einfach und kaum was vernünftiges zu finden. Mit 13 Anglern aber immerhin 19 teilweise gute Dorsche, einiges an Kleinen ging zurück sowie 4 Heringe und einen Wittling. Am Donnerstag sah es noch deutlich besser aus...|kopfkrat Schaun wir mal, nächsten Sonntag folgt der nächste Versuch. > zum Bilderbericht


----------



## aesche100 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dickes Petri zum tollen Fisch!! Die ist bestimmt > 80 cm. Da vergißt man die ganzen Schneidertage!!!#h




Marco74 schrieb:


> Da ich nicht weiß, ob der Fänger hier abgelichtet sein möchte, stell ich zwei reine Fischfotos ein (auch wenn sie nicht so ästhetisch sind)


----------



## Fxndlxng (3. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Tolle Kondition! Nochmal: Petri!!


----------



## Bauer (3. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Heute vor Travemünde
Fangtiefe ca. 14m
Angelzeit 16.oo-17.oo
10 Heringe, 4 Dorsche
Gute Anzeige von Heringen gefunden, waren aber offenbar an den Heringshaken nicht sehr interessiert.

Gruß, Bauer


----------



## Marco74 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ Aesche: Wie schon geschrieben, hart am Zollstock gemessene 78,5 cm. Leg ein flexibles Maßband drüber, drück die Enden der Schwanzflosse zusammen und du hast fast 10 cm mehr ;-)


----------



## R1dDle (4. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Marco74 schrieb:


> Ich war gestern auf der Meckpommseite schleppen. Ein Arbeitskollegen, der erst seit zwei Jahren angeln und diesen Winter es bislang erfolglos auf Mefo vom Ufer ausprobiert hatte, war mit an Board.
> Der Gast soll an meinem Boot immer den ersten Fisch fangen.
> Nach zwei Fehlbissen war es so weit: 78,5cm und extrem fette 6,6 kg! Jetzt kann er wieder mit dem Thema Mefo aufhören ;-)
> Weiterhin gab es eine Lütte und 5 mitnehmbare Dorsche - die gleiche Anzahl ging ungefähr zurück.



Sauber Petri!!
über wie tiefem Wasser hat sie gebissen??


----------



## Marco74 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Recht flach bei 25 ft


----------



## bombe220488 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ist Samstag noch jemand draußen? 

Vielleicht gibt es ja noch Infos für mich


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (8. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir fahren morgen zu dritt raus . Wetter soll ganz gut werden und mal sehen was wir ans Band bekommen . Endlich wieder Ostsee und ich werde berichten :m


----------



## Sharky1 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Viel glück und Spass,. Jedesmal wenn wir in der Bucht waren haben wir gut Dorsch bis 80 cm gefangen.:m Leider keine Zeit aber dafür nächste Woche Maasholm eine Woche.|supergri
Kannst ja mal berichten.


----------



## ChrisHH (9. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Freunde von mir sind zum ersten Mal auf der Bucht unterwegs. Falls euch gerade auf dem Steinriff ein herrenloses Easyboard begegnet... Lasst es mich gerne wissen ;-) Gefangen haben sie aber
Hat jemand von euch ne alternative zum Easyboard in gleicher Machart?
Hatte die vor zwei Jahren für 75,90 das Paar gekauft. Jetzt müsste ich für das verlorene 46,90 hinlegen... Oh man|uhoh:


----------



## Flying-Dutchman (9. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Heute gab's mefo auf rhino swedish flag bei 7m vor dem blauen abel.


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (9. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So, Fazit von heute . 7:00 Uhr pünktlich in Neustadt . 10:30 Uhr !!! raus mit dem Boot denn Nebel ohne Ende . Erster Stopp und gleich nen Küchendorsch von gut 50 cm für mich . Mein Kumpel beim zweiten Halt einen Dorsch auf Wattwurm . Danach kam gar nix mehr . Heringe waren überhaupt nicht zu finden und wir haben mit 6 Ruten alles versucht . Ab 16:00 Uhr nochmal im Hafen direkt versucht da der Wind auf Ost drehte und es draußen ungemütlich wurde . Auch hier ne glatte Nullnummer , weder bei uns , noch bei den Kameraden die an den Kaimauern standen ging etwas . #d


----------



## Nico27 (10. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Auch von mir ein kurzer Bericht von gestern:
12.30h fertig mit der Arbeit und dann ab zum Liegeplatz in Travemünde. Dort haben wir dann das Boot klargemacht und waren um 14h unterwegs...blieben auf der MVP-Seite und haben es zwischen dort mit Pilken probiert. Bei einer Drift von 1,5 Knoten kam dann in 3h ein guter Dorsch von 58cm ins Boot - natürlich auf der Rute meiner Frau. Die Tiefe war 15m...auf ein dunkelgrünes Glittergummi.
War bei uns aber der einzige Fisch.. ein weiterer ist abgesprungen.
Liebe Grüße
Nico


----------



## Flying-Dutchman (10. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ohh ich habe in der Ancora mit einem Nachbarn gesprochen der hatte Heringe ohne ende. Hat er vor pelze gefunden.
 Ich hatte noch einen ü50 dorsch auf einen Green Tiger uv vor scharbeutz. Tiefe ca. 11m.


Mefo war auf rhino lax swedish flag 200 Fuß 25g. Gegen die Welle bei ca. 4km/h.


----------



## Bierstuch78 (10. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Super,vielen Dank für die Infos Leute und Petri... mich zieht es am 23.April wieder nach oben...Werde berichten...

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## blue pearl (10. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Waren auch am Samstag zu zweit unterwegs,die Dorsche bissen total vorsichtig. 13 Dorsche konnten wir dennoch überlisten von denen wir 5 stück mitgenommen haben.


----------



## Steffen1107 (10. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir waren Samstag von 8-18 Uhr von Travemünde aus los. Im Sperrgebiet gab es viele Echos, leider darf man erst danach die Koeder ins Wasser lassen. Anfangs viel Nebel und kein Wind, also Schlepppten wir. Die Wobbler waren erfolgreicher als die Blinker. Als etwas Wind aufkam konnten wir auch mal driften und mit Gummis werfen, was zwei, drei Dorsche brachte. Ca. 14 Uhr kontrollierte uns die Küstenwache und danach ging kein Fisch mehr ans Band. Aber eine Möwe stürzte sich auf einen unserer zu flach laufenden Blinker und blieb hängen. Verfing sich noch in die zweite Schnur und lieferte einen aufregenden Drill. Hat die Krawall gemacht... Hat mich noch in den Finger gebissen, konnten sie dann aus dem Schnurknäuel befreien und ihr das Blinkerpircing entfernen. Meckernd ist sie dann weggeflogen. Dann haben wir irgendwie ChrisHH s Easyboard verloren. Ein Unding, aber weg war es und bei dem auffrischenden Wind und Wellengang unfindbar. Zw. Timmendorf und Neustadt wird es wohl gestrandet sein. Na jedenfalls haben wir bis 14 Uhr elf Dorsche zum mitnehmen gefangen zw. 50 und 60 cm. Drei kleine schwimmen wieder. Die meisten beim Schleppen, vier beim werfen, mit Gummi watermelon von lunkercity, 7 bis 10 Meter tief. Einer auf einen blauen Balzerblinker. Hat Spaß gemacht und wir kommen bestimmt wieder.


----------



## dasBo87 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Leute,
Wir haben morgen zwei Kleinboote gemietet (Travemünde), sind uns aber nicht sicher ob wir rausfahren können, wegen dem Wetter! Wohnt jemand in der Nähe und kann uns seine Meinung mitteilen?
Vielen Dank!

Gruß Bo


----------



## Bierstuch78 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Der Vermieter meldet sich in der Regel am Abend vor eurer Anmietung,ob ihr raus könnt... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RoGli (16. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



dasBo87 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> Wir haben morgen zwei Kleinboote gemietet (Travemünde), sind uns aber nicht sicher ob wir rausfahren können, wegen dem Wetter! Wohnt jemand in der Nähe und kann uns seine Meinung mitteilen?
> 
> ...





Bis Mittags ok mit 3-4bft aus West. Unter Land bleiben im Windschatten. Später bei 5bft wird's lustig.


----------



## Flying-Dutchman (18. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin momentan in Glowe auf Rügen. Leider macht der Wind das angeln aktuell unmöglich. Am Samstag haben wir nach einem tollem langem sportlichem Drill(1 Stunde und Fluchten um 100m) eine wunderschöne 1,1m Lachsdame im Boot begrüßen dürfen. Wir hatten einen Double Hook wobei der zweite kleinere Fisch ausgeschlitzt ist.

Ansonsten kann man Hafen, Wellen, Slipanlage und Angelfieber nicht mit der Heimat vergleichen.  

Ich hoffe hier noch ein paar Lachse zu bekommen und freue mich nächste Woche zurück in der Ancora zu sein. Wie sieht es mit Hering aus? 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## RuhrPur (18. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mitte Mai sind wir immer vor Dahme unterwegs.
Pilken auf Dorsch mit eigenem kleinem Boot.
Bisheriger Rekord liegt bei etwas über 80cm
Köhler , Platte und Hornhecht gingen auch schon über Bord.
Bisher immer recht erfolgreich in einer Woche.
Mit GuFi noch nie probiert nen Dorsch zu bekommen aber kann man ja mal probieren vom Boot aus


----------



## Blaupause (19. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Flying-Dutchman schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich bin momentan in Glowe auf Rügen. Leider macht der Wind das angeln aktuell unmöglich. Am Samstag haben wir nach einem tollem langem sportlichem Drill(1 Stunde und Fluchten um 100m) eine wunderschöne 1,1m Lachsdame im Boot begrüßen dürfen. Wir hatten einen Double Hook wobei der zweite kleinere Fisch ausgeschlitzt ist.
> 
> ...



Sauber, ich bin auch gerade mit Boot und meiner Family in Glowe, wir sind leider erst letzten Samstag angereist und konnten dann nur noch beobachten, wie die Windvorhersage für diese Woche zwischen 4-8 BF schwankte. Nächstes Jahr buche ich die Lachstouren nicht mehr fest, da entscheide ich Mittwochs ob sich wettermäßig lohnt, für ein verlängertes Wochenende hier her zu fahren. Jetzt habe ich mich monatelang auf den Trip gefreut und kann mir mein Boot im Garten anschauen und die Zeit nutzen, das Gelcoat zu polieren :vik: (Bitte um eine Runde Mitleid #h).


----------



## RoGli (19. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Blaupause schrieb:


> Sauber, ich bin auch gerade mit Boot und meiner Family in Glowe, wir sind leider erst letzten Samstag angereist und konnten dann nur noch beobachten, wie die Windvorhersage für diese Woche zwischen 4-8 BF schwankte. Nächstes Jahr buche ich die Lachstouren nicht mehr fest, da entscheide ich Mittwochs ob sich wettermäßig lohnt, für ein verlängertes Wochenende hier her zu fahren. Jetzt habe ich mich monatelang auf den Trip gefreut und kann mir mein Boot im Garten anschauen und die Zeit nutzen, das Gelcoat zu polieren :vik: (Bitte um eine Runde Mitleid #h).





Simon, dann Heul doch ;-p


----------



## Nico27 (20. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen..
Macht es zur Zeit eigentlich Sinn eher küstennah zu bleiben...oder fängt man auf dem freien Wasser in der Bucht auch (Tiefe 20m+)?


----------



## Flying-Dutchman (20. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ohh man Simon. Ich muss auch mit meiner besseren Hälfte momentan wandern gehen. Aber heute waren schon ein paar wieder unterwegs. Die Finnen haben wieder bei 40m gefangen. Andere waren heute auf mefo unter Land, den Biss konnten Sie nich verwerten. 

Morgen probiere ich es auf Hering am Rügendamm. Samstag geht es definitiv auf die 35 bis 40m und Sonntag vielleicht auch.

Heute habe ich 7 Hornhechte gesehen...


----------



## Blaupause (23. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Jooo, viele Glück dieses Wochenende! 

Wir waren kein einziges mal draußen auf Lachs. Die Finnen sind ein bisschen verrückt, auch wenn die 650er Aluboote haben und total Angelgeil sind, aber bei dem Wind auf 40m... Naja.

Einen Tag waren wir auch auf Hering angeln in Stralsund im Hafen, das war super. Haben ordentlich gefangen, nette Leute kennengelernt und die Sonne genossen.


----------



## Axtwerfer (23. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Heute totale Pleite, Hansa-Park brachte 4 Dorsche, 2 zum mitnehmen, vor Pelzerhaken reichlich Echos ( Hering) jedoch nüscht...... kein Hering, null Dorsch oder sonst irgendwas. Alles was die Kiste hergab probiert.#q Es war zum verzweifeln. Fisch war da , aber die beissen einfach nicht... Warscheinlich sind die Heringe noch mit Laichen beschäftigt und die Dorsche einfach zu satt.  Bei anderen war auch nix zu sehen.... Wetter hat aber gestimmt.


----------



## RoGli (23. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> ...  Bei anderen war auch nix zu sehen.... )





Hättest bei mir gucken sollen - da gab's was zu sehen


----------



## Fxndlxng (24. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

RoGli, Du Ferkel! Roch es denn auch noch nach Fisch?
|bigeyes


----------



## Ruten Newbie (25. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin,
Kann mir jemand mal einen Tip geben auf welcher Seebrücke um Neustadt herum das Angeln noch erlaubt ist?
Ist in Neustadt am Hafen wenn man ausläuft linksseitig auf dem Kreuzartigen Steg das Angeln erlaubt?
Suche ne Stelle mit der ich mit meinem 4 1/2 jährigem Butsche Angeln kann ohne das er weit auswerfen muss!
Über Tips bin ich sehr dankbar...
Boot mieten lohnt nicht da ich nicht glaube das er 8 Std auf dem Wasser aushält und morgen soll es ja auch mal wieder verdammt frisch werden....

Danke für Eure Hilfe
Thomas


----------



## Salora (25. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Empfehlen kann ich dir die Niendorfer Seebrücke, dort ist das Angeln ganzjährig gestattet und es gibt sogar extra ausgewiesene Plätze für Angler. Dies bedeutet aber nicht das die restliche Brücke nicht zum angeln genutzt werden kann. 

Auch wenn dein "Butsche" mal die Lust dort am Würmer baden verliert, bietet die Brücke noch einiges zum Zeitvertreib für ihn. Klick mich :m

Die Fänge sind jedenfalls derzeit ganz brauchbar, der Horni steht ja ebenfalls in den Startlöchern und da wird euch sicher was ans Band gehen. Hier noch ein Link zur Webcam, Niendorfer Balkon.


----------



## Ruten Newbie (25. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Super Danke ich werde es bestimmt mal testen.

Aber ich glaube morgen mal den Badesteg ( das Kreuz) im Neustädter Hafen testen. 
Hoffe nur das man dort Angeln darf!?!?!?


----------



## bierstuch (25. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So,Samstag gegen 10uhr ab der marina in neustadt gestartet... Nach 30min 4 Dorsche beim schleppen gehabt,dann absolute Flaute bis 16uhr nur 3 Fische dran bekommen... Nach dem es kurz auffrischte und 2 graupelschauer unsere regenklamotten testeten,bissen die Dorsche wieder. Insgesamt 17 Dorsche zu dritt,4 gingen mit,die es auf 55-60cm schafften. Absolute Krönung war ein mefo-bock von ca 70+cm im dunklen Kleid, den wir schnellstmöglich in sein Element zurück gesetzt haben...tolles Tier... Haben auf ein Foto verzichtet...

Die Dorsche bissen bei 8m auf wobbels mit 6-7m lauftiefe,Die mefo kam auf nen 20+ bei 13m wassertiefe. Beim jiggen hatte ich ein knallharten biss bei 18m tiefe,der sich aber nach kurzem Drill verabschiedete...

So,das war es... Vielleicht schaffe ich es im Mai nochmal...

Grüße 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RoGli (25. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Ruten Newbie schrieb:


> Super Danke ich werde es bestimmt mal testen.
> 
> Aber ich glaube morgen mal den Badesteg ( das Kreuz) im Neustädter Hafen testen.
> Hoffe nur das man dort Angeln darf!?!?!?





Soweit ich weiß ist das Angeln auf den Neustädter Seebrücken nur im Winterhalbjahr erlaubt. In der Saison habe ich was von ab 20Uhr erlaubt im Kopf. Steht aber auch auf den Schildern an den Brücken.


----------



## Onkel Frank (30. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin. Hat schon jemand Hornies gefangen ? Vor Sierksdorf bsw ?


----------



## Nico27 (30. April 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Heute einen per Zufall vor Travemünde..


----------



## grenzi (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

mein Kumpel und ich waren gestern mit einem Leihboot unterwegs.

Vormittag war es noch bedeckt, da konnten wir relativ gut Dorsche überlisten. Aber nur flacher als 5m! Im tieferen nix.

Als gegen Mittag die Sonne raus kam war es dann vorbei bzw. sehr sehr schwierig.

Ein paar Honri Nachläufer sowie einen Quergehakten hatten wir übrigens auch dabei.

Beim schleppen mit Wobbler soll ein 67er Köhler rausgegangen sein.

Boote waren einige unterwegs, gibt es noch andere Fangmeldungen?

Grüße,
Mathias


----------



## Nico27 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moinsen...
Als ich Samstag unterwegs War hatte ich drei gute Dorsche auf Möhrchen...und zwei weitere sehr gute beim Schleppen. Alles bei etwa 7-12m ...Uhrzeit 12-16h


----------



## RoGli (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> Moin. Hat schon jemand Hornies gefangen ? Vor Sierksdorf bsw ?





Sie sind da. Gestern beim Schleppen und Spinnen haben sie gebissen. Noch etwas zaghaft aber die kommen.


----------



## Onkel Frank (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



RoGli schrieb:


> Sie sind da. Gestern beim Schleppen und Spinnen haben sie gebissen. Noch etwas zaghaft aber die kommen.


Danke dir für die Info #6


----------



## RuhrPur (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Is auch mal jemand mit Pilker unterwegs? Lese hier immer nur Schleppen und Spinnen.
Ab Samstag sind wir wieder vor Dahme unterwegs und denke wie jedes Jahr sollte gut Fisch gehen 
Bisl Schleppen auf Hornis tun wir auch aber eher Pilken auf Dorsch und des geht gut.


----------



## Rene77 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Am 05.05. beim schleppen: MeFo 70cm, Köhler 68cm und 6 Dorsche -67cm und 11 Hornhechte auf Blinker. Beim jiggen ging wohl nichts.


----------



## Marco74 (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sehr geil! Gibt es Bilder von der Mefo?
Bin heute am kränkeln, sonst wäre ich auch draußen ;-(


----------



## Salora (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gestern lief es mal wieder richtig gut, 10 Angler auf der Prof und 54 gute Dorsche sowie ein Hornhecht kamen mit nach Hause. Vor Niendorf im Flachen ging nicht wirklich was und gefunden haben wir sie dann im Tiefem um die 20 Meter. > zum kleinen Bericht


----------



## Mirco (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke für den tollen Bericht #6


----------



## Rene77 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Marco74 schrieb:


> Sehr geil! Gibt es Bilder von der Mefo?
> Bin heute am kränkeln, sonst wäre ich auch draußen ;-(



Nachtrag Bilder


----------



## aesche100 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Eine tolle Strecke habt ihr da hingelegt! So ein Tag ist doch mal ein richtiger Lichtblick für alle Schneidertage.
Petri!!!#6


----------



## tolik85 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

wir waren heute in der Bucht zwischen 8-11Uhr unterwegs. Der Ergebnis ist recht übersichtlich: nur 3 gute Dorsche, paar kleine schwimmen wieder. Alle Dorsche haben wir auf Pilker bei 17-20m gefangen. Wir haben auch auf Hering versucht, aber ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Salora (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir waren am Samstag auch wieder mit der Prof. raus, aber der Temperatursturz ist den Fischen wohl auch auf das Gemüt geschlagen. Man konnte trotz sehr guten Echos machen und probieren was man wollte aber.... #c

> Bericht


----------



## RuhrPur (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Letzte Woche vor Dahme gewesen. Dank dem windigem Wetter waren wir nur 1x auf dem Wasser gewesen 2 Dorsche.
Andere Truppe war jeden Tag draussen ( anderes Boot besser zu slipen) auch kaum was gefangen.
Heiligenhafen Einigkeit auch kaum bis gar keine Dorsche.
Die Jahre zuvor immer gut gefangen. Da war es aber auch kälter weniger weinig und regnerischer


----------



## bissfieber (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir waren heute nachmittags vor Haffkrug unterwegs. Konnten ein paar Dorsche auf Gufi überlisten. War aber sehr schwierig....


----------



## bissfieber (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Kann hier wer nen Tipp abgeben, wo ich momentan in der Neustädter Bucht eine Chance auf Platte habe (vom Boot aus)? Wäre super. Danke


----------



## Salora (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Plattfische fängst du eigentlich überall in Küstennähe. Ein beliebter Platz ist beispielsweise Pelzerhaken an der Untiefentonne. Schau mal hier, da findest du einige Bilder zur Orientierung.


----------



## bissfieber (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Super danke für den Tipp. Ich werde es am Freitag mal besuchen.


----------



## tolik85 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Kann mir jemand sagen, bei welchen Windrichtungen die Fische in der Bucht am besten beißen, und bei welchen Richtungen sieht es eher schlechter aus?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Nico27 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen..
War gestern jemand von euch mit nem Boot vor Timmendorf unterwegs...so etwa 15h? Schwarzer oder dunkel blauer Rumpf...weißer Aufbau?
Wie waren die Fänge?
Liebe Grüße
Nico


----------



## Blaupause (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war es leider nicht, Beschreibung würde aber passen. Es wird gerade gut gefangen in der Bucht, soweit ich weiß:c


----------



## bierstuch (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das werde ich mal morgen antesten... Bericht folgt

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bissfieber (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war mit zwei Freunden in der letzten Woche auch in der Bucht unterwegs. Vor Haffkrug, Untiefen Tonne und an nen paar anderen Stellen. Leider konnten wir nicht gut fangen. Es sei den man bezeichnet Dorsche um das Mindestmaß als guten Fang. Fische über 50 cm waren wirklich sehr schwer zu finden...


----------



## bierstuch (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Tja
Ich war heute los und kann dies nur bestätigen... egal ob schleppen in div tiefen,Gummi fischen an der Tonne oder Wracks und naturköder... Überall waren die "kleinen" unterwegs.... War aber trotzdem ein toller Tag....

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nico27 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Guten morgen @all
Ich überlege, ob ich heute so ab 13h mal von Travemünde aus rausfahre und bei dem trüben Wetter mal etwas an die Rute bekomme.. werde zuerst mal Schleppen und es dann an einigen UW-Hügeln mit Gummi ersuchen. 
Beim Schleppen werde ich mal im Tiefwasser suchen, da einige Kollegen hier um Tvm im Flachen garnichts gefunden haben. 
Bin nur am überlegen, welche Löffel ich heute benutze....hmmm?


----------



## Nico27 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Und es war eine Nullnummer..


----------



## Jose (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

doppelnull?


----------



## Nico27 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Somit mal ein Kurzbericht:
War wohl wieder zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort 
2h Schleppen entlang einiger Kanten und UW-Hügeln vor Travemünde brachte keinen Erfolg außer Seegras an den Tauchhilfen. (75gParavan, 95gParavan und 10,6cm Tauchscheibe bei ca 12-15m)
Dann bin ich umgeswitcht auf Gummis - Schöne Möhrchen..auf maximal 30g...auch wieder an diesen Hügeln. Nix...
Hügel 1: 20m auf 15m
Hügel 2: 12m auf 5m
Ich habe wohl irgendwas falsch gemacht. ....Brauche nochmal Unterricht
LG Nico


----------



## Axtwerfer (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hi Nico,  warst du das mit dem quicki ? Wir sind mit dem schlauchboot raus. Morgens Nähe seeschffartsstrasse auf 13 Meter haben wir einige rausgeholt.  Ab 9 war schlagartig Ruhe.  Dann alles abgesucht, aber nix. Gegen nachmittag dann doch gefunden,  auf 7 Meter !!  Bei absoluten ententeich mit leichten blinkern.  Hat Spaß gemacht. Obwohl viele für uns zu kleine,  konnten wir 8 Stück ab 50 mitnehmen.


----------



## Axtwerfer (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

2 angler wurden noch innerhalb des schongebiets von der Polizei kontrolliert.  Später erzählten die uns, das auch angeln innerhalb der seeschffartsstrasse verboten ist?  Hab ich noch nicht gehört.  Ok. Ankern ja, aber angeln ? Versteht sich ja von selbst,  das man den grossen pötten Platz macht. Dann dürften ja die troller an rügens Küste auch nicht mehr auf die Lachs Autobahn.  Weiß jemand da genau bescheid?


----------



## SyncroT3 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

haben die beiden aus dem Schongebiet auch gesagt was dabei rumgekommen ist oder waren sie günstig mit einer Verwarnung?


----------



## Axtwerfer (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Die bekommen Post,  waren absolute Neulinge mit Heilbutt Geschirr.  Kann sein, dass es nur verwarnt wird.


----------



## Blaupause (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich konnte heute auch endlich mal wieder aufs Wasser, später bin ich dann leider ohne Fisch wieder an Land gekommen. Erst trollen von Neustadt bis Pelze auf 13 Metern mit Brettchen und DTD´s, nur einen Horni verloren und massig Kraut eingesackt. Danach keinen Bock mehr auf Schleppen gehabt und auf 20 Metern auf Dorsch gejiggt und 3 knapp maßige wieder schonend entlassen. Das war bis ca. 9:30 Uhr.... Danach diverse Tiefen und HotSpots abgesucht aber keine Dorsche gefunden. Horni und Platte hätte ich bei satt haben können, aber dafür fehlten mir leider die Wattis und Lachshaut...

 Probiere es Samstag und Sonntag nochmal.


----------



## Silvio.i (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ist das bei euch also auch so?!
 Wenig Fisch und viel Kraut? Kurios?!


----------



## Blaupause (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Jooo, so sieht es aus, Manche Kollegen haben hier und da einige schöne Dorsche erwischen können, aber insgesamt ist gerade sehr viel Futter da, ich denke darum sind sie sehr wählerisch und nicht so gierig wie noch vor 2 Monaten.


----------



## Amigo-X (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin, "manchmal" hab ich neidisch in die Neustädter Bucht runter geblickt. Gestern Nachmittag vor Dahme nördlich Schwarzer Grund an der 20 M Linie:  8 Dorsche, 9 Hornies und 1 Makrele.  Immerhin... Wir waren schon versucht, es noch weiter südlich zu versuchen. 
 Momentan scheint überall zähes fischen zu sein...

 Grüße aus Großenbrode
 Torsten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> Ist das bei euch also auch so?!
> Wenig Fisch und viel Kraut? Kurios?!


Moin, ich wollte gestern mit dem Kayak angeln, bin von Haffkrug raus, habe dann um 9.00 aber eingepackt weil ich nur Algenschlick am Haken hatte.Mit Buttlöffel ginggar nicht, und selbst kleine Pilker waren gleich voll, wo kan denn der Kram her?


----------



## kai-aal (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wo sind die Fische/Dorsche geblieben. In den letzten Jahren habe ich gerade im Frühjahr immer gut gefangen. In diesem Jahr geht fast gar nichts und dies nicht nur an einer Stelle. Die ganze deutsche Ostseeküste scheint über die Wintermonate leer gefischt worden zu sein.


----------



## mefofänger (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



kai-aal schrieb:


> Wo sind die Fische/Dorsche geblieben. In den letzten Jahren habe ich gerade im Frühjahr immer gut gefangen. In diesem Jahr geht fast gar nichts und dies nicht nur an einer Stelle. Die ganze deutsche Ostseeküste scheint über die Wintermonate leer gefischt worden zu sein.



so ist das ebend wenn die halbe EU in der ostsee räubern geht. und jetzt dürfen woll alle deutschen angler und fischer darunter leiden:r:c


----------



## Salora (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gestern waren wir auch wieder in der Bucht unterwegs. Acht Angler konnten 21 Dorsche und eine Makrele mit in die Küchen nehmen. Es war verdammt schwierig Ecken ohne viel Futterfisch zu finden, die Sandaale waren allgegenwärtig. > zum kleinen Bericht


----------



## SyncroT3 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gestern mit 2 Anglern 16 Dorsche mitgenommen, etliche schwimmen wieder. war aber wirklich nicht einfach die zu finden!


----------



## RoGli (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Habt Ihr sowas schon mal gesehen? Eine Platte auf beiden Seiten braun mit einer weißen unteren Kopfhälfte?













~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Guckst Du hier:
https://www.facebook.com/RoGlis-BalticSea-Fishing-1521879538065260/


----------



## SyncroT3 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nee, nie gesehen.. witzige Laune der Natur


----------



## Blaupause (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Also ganz braun auf der Unterseite auch noch nicht, aber fifty-fifty braun-weiß hatte ich auch schon. Hübsche Flunder! Wo gefangen? Habe die am Samstag nicht so richtig gefunden an den mir bekannten Spots. Dafür massig Kleindorsch auf dem Buttvorfach bei 20m.


----------



## RoGli (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War vor der Seebrücke Pelzerhaken auf 8m. War auch die einzige ... Totentanz bei ordentlich Welle. 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Guckst Du hier:
https://www.facebook.com/RoGlis-BalticSea-Fishing-1521879538065260/


----------



## Salora (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So extrem habe ich es auch noch nie gesehen, aber vor Pelzerhaken kommen solche Launen der Natur scheinbar öfter vor.











Sie wurden beide am 8. August 2015 dort gefangen.


----------



## buttweisser (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



RoGli schrieb:


> Habt Ihr sowas schon mal gesehen? Eine Platte auf beiden Seiten braun mit einer weißen unteren Kopfhälfte?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja einmal in Langeland.


----------



## Blaupause (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Morgen greife ich auch mal wieder an. Morgens bis Mittags ist trollen angesagt und Mittags bis Abends Ansitz auf Platte! Bin gespannt und hoffe auf dicke Dorsche!


----------



## RoGli (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Blaupause schrieb:


> Morgen greife ich auch mal wieder an. Morgens bis Mittags ist trollen angesagt und Mittags bis Abends Ansitz auf Platte! Bin gespannt und hoffe auf dicke Dorsche!





[emoji1417] Wir sehen uns ... hab nen ähnlichen Plan. 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Guckst Du hier:
https://www.facebook.com/RoGlis-BalticSea-Fishing-1521879538065260/


----------



## SyncroT3 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Na dann viel Glück euch...letztes Wochenende war bei uns am Samstag sehr gut, Sonntag ganz anders, nur einzelne Dorsche, die aber gut. Alle westliches steinriff auf 16m...


----------



## SyncroT3 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*


----------



## mefofänger (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Blaupause schrieb:


> Morgen greife ich auch mal wieder an. Morgens bis Mittags ist trollen angesagt und Mittags bis Abends Ansitz auf Platte! Bin gespannt und hoffe auf dicke Dorsche!



ich werde woll das morgensprogramm auch am nachmittag ausführen|rolleyes. mfg


----------



## Blaupause (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War so ein mittelmäßiger Tag, außer gierigen Hornhechten wollte nichts so richtig. Beim trollen von 7:00 - 12.00 ging nur ein kleiner Dorsch auf Trolling-Spoon am DR. Ich habe die Hälfte der Zeit auf 18-20 und die andere Hälfte auf 8-10 Metern Richtung Grömitz gesucht. Beim Plattenangeln am Nachmittag kam dann nur eine mittelmäßige Flunder und 3 Krabben raus! Krabben hatte ich vorher nie beim Plattenangeln. Nachmittags hat es auch ganz schon gepustet aus NO, erfahrungsgemäß sind das eher schlechte Bedingungen für Plattfisch.

Wie wars bei euch?


----------



## Blaupause (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hey Leute, 
 Morgen will ich mal wieder raus auf Doääärrrrrschhh schleppen. Nach meiner letzten Pleiterunde Richtung Grömitz will ich morgen mal was ganz anderes probieren, aber was? Hat einer einen gute Tipp, wo die Biester im Moment stehen? Wie Synchro schon schrieb westliches Steinriff tief auf 16 Metern?
 Viele Grüße! 
 Simon


----------



## Schneiderfisch (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Also diese Tiefe muss es auf jeden fall sein! Vor grömitz brodauer forst bliesdorf geht nix mehr unter dieser Tiefe....


----------



## Blaupause (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> Also diese Tiefe muss es auf jeden fall sein! Vor grömitz brodauer forst bliesdorf geht nix mehr unter dieser Tiefe....



Danke für den Tipp! Und eher Steinriff oder Bliesdorf/ Grömitz? Ich tendiere zu Steinriff, da war ich schon ewig nicht mehr.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Die mengen vor grömitz halten sich stark in Grenzen, wobei letzte woche dienstag ja sogar ein unverfrorener schlepper sogar verbotenerweise die bädertour gefahren haben soll!
Weiss da jemand näheres drüber?


----------



## bombe220488 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hab bei marinetraffic einen Trawler in der Ecke gesehen, glaube aus Travemünde. Bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher


----------



## Slider17 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Blaupause,
war am Samstag vormittag auch westlich vom Steinriff am Schleppen, allerdings deutlich flacher als die 16 m. Wie bei dir hatte auch ich nur Hornis am Haken, Leos ne glatte Nullnummer !
Wie Synchro und Schneiderfisch schrieben, denke ich bei 18° Wasser das sie absolut richtig bei 16 + m  liegen.
Berichte mal, wo und wie tief du unterwegs warst- fette Beute dir....
greetz Bernd


----------



## Blaupause (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja dann gehe ich morgen tief auf die Leos und werde berichten. Danke für den Tipp, Bernd!


----------



## Blaupause (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Kurzer Bericht von gestern: Muckelig warmes Wetter, zwischendurch Gewitter und fast kein Wind. Vom Trollen hatte ich aber nach einer Stunde schon die Schnauze voll wegen dem ganzen Seegras das sich in der Schnur gesammelt hat (und wegen kein Fisch). Also Hebel auf den Tisch, fix zurück in den Hafen und Wattis gekauft. Mit denen habe ich dann erst driftend und dann ankernd auf 8 und 20 Metern zusammen mit Tim ein paar Platte eingesammelt. Für aktives jiggen war ich irgedwie zu faul:m
Fazit: 4 Platte einen Dorsch mitgenommen und paar Fische released. Immerhin waren zwei sehr hübsche Goldbutts dabei.


----------



## Nico27 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moinsen 
Von mir auch mal ein kleiner Bericht von gestern:
Ich war gestern zusammen mit meiner Frau raus und sind auf Grund der Windbedingungen nicht zum Steinriff vor Brodten gefahren, sondern haben uns vor der MVP-Küste driften lassen..von Barendorf bis vor Schwansee. Der Wind trieb uns immer auf einer konstanten Tiefe von 12m entlang...
Zuerst wurde auf Orange geangelt und es kam direkt zum ersten Biss bei meiner Frau. Kurz vor dem Auftauchen konnte sich der gute Dorsch wieder befreien und hatte den Gummifisch schön durchgebissen. Notgedrungen Köderwechsel..auf Wunsch auf schwarz mit blauem Glitter und weißem Schwanz. ....Und dann ging es Schlag auf Schlag...-bei meiner Frau!
Auch ich wechselte die Farbe..
Endstand 6 zu 2 für meine Frau...
Somit hatten wir 8 sehr gute Dorsche zwischen 50cm und 65cm.
...und das ganze dauerte von 10.30h bis 12.30h.. 
Somit waren wir zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort.
Viele liebe Grüße 
Nico


----------



## Nico27 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das sind sechs der Fische... zwei sind bei meiner Mutter


----------



## Köppi67 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Schöner Bericht,

da sieht man, dass es sich manchmal (!!!) lohnt, auf die bessere Hälfte zu hören. Petri zu den Leo´s.
Köppi 67


----------



## Axtwerfer (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Jemand schon makrelen gesichtet?  Wollte Mittwoch mal versuchen.


----------



## Blaupause (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri zu den Leos! Gute Größen! 

 @ Ich will Mittwoch Nachmittag auch raus, Makrelen habe ich aber noch nicht gesichtet. Vereinzelt werden aber bereits welche in der Bucht gefangen.


----------



## Sushi Lover (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Auch von mir ein kurzer Lagebericht:
Gestern in Neustadt geslippt. Von 16 Uhr bis ca. 21 Uhr erfolgreich gefischt. Gute Dorsche am Grund und im unteren Viertel im Freiwasser. Alle Fänge in Tiefen von 15 bis 21 Meter. Darüber ging nichts.
Viel Schwarmfisch im Echo. Mit Hering- und Makrelenvorfach probiert, jedoch ohne Erfolg.

Alle Dorsche auf einer Linie zwischen Pelzerhaken und Bliesdorf gefangen. Die meisten und größten Dorsche am Grund. Überwiegen alle um 50 cm, der längste machte 64 cm.

Fängig waren überwiegend dunkle Twister und Pilker (braun, rostfarben, orange) mit leichten Jigköpfen. Pilker bei 70g.

Viele Dorsche mit Krebsen im Wanst; weniger Fisch. Bei manchen waren die Mägen leer. Entsprechend hastig wurden die Köder inhaliert, oftmals in der Absinkphase unmittelbar vor Grundkontakt.
Hochphase der Bisse zw. 18 Uhr und 20:30 Uhr, bei Spiegelglatter See, bestem Sonnenschein und einer lauen Brise aus Nodwest.

Wir durften 24 Kameraden an Bord "verhaften". Lediglich 3 mussten aufgrund ihrer Kleinwüchsigkeit wieder zurück ins Meer.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mahlzeit Zusammen,
ich klinke mich hier mal mit einer Bootsfrage hier ein.

Ich war vor 2 Jahren mal ne Woche auf Fehmarn im Kurzurlaub (Mai) und hatte die Gelegenheit genutzt und mir vor Ort ein Boot zum Dorschangeln gemietet. 
Bei absolut bestem Wetter (blauer Himmel und Ententeich) habe ich in küstennahen Bereich auf ca. 10 m meine Dorsche gefangen.
Zu dieser Zeit waren auch etliche Leute mit Schlauchbooten unterwegs.


Nun überlege ich, im August nochmal einen Trip an die Ostsee zu machen und auch wieder im küstennahen Bereich zu angeln.

Das ganze natürlich nur bei schönem Ententeich-Wetter.

Ich habe selbst ein kleines Angelboot, mit dem ich zum vertikalen auf Flüssen und Seen unterwegs bin.


Was meint ihr - wäre das küstennah und bei absolut ruhiger See ausreichend (wenn ich das mit den Schlauchbooten auf Fehmarn vergleiche...)?

Es ist ein 3,8 m "portabote 12"  mit 5 PS-Honda-4-Takter und stufenlosen MinnKota Elektromotor.



Meine Frage ist daher bei vergleichbarer See (wenn dies überhaupt der Fall wäre?) - sind die entsprechenden Fangtiefen ähnlich weit vom Ufer entfernt(ca. 1000 m) oder müsste man viel weiter raus? In dem Fall würde ich eher nen Boot mieten und meins zuhause lassen... 

Besten Dank schonmal im vorraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Cocu (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wenn es wirklich Ententeichwetter ist, kaum Wind, keine Welle, dann dürfte das kein Problem sein, dann gehen ja schließlich auch BellyBoot- und Schlauchboot-Angler auf die Ostsee, auch wenn das trotzdem nicht immer empfehlenswert ist!

Aber bedenke: Tage mit Ententeichwetter auf der Ostsee sind eher die absolute Ausnahme, es wäre für Dich also großes Glück im August ausgerechnet diese Tage zu erwischen. Und sobald dann doch etwas Wind aufkommt, dann sind 5 PS schon bald sehr kritisch.

Wenn es also für Dich ohnehin leichter ist, ohne Boot anzureisen und Du dann vor Ort auch noch ein 15-PS-Boot mieten würdest, könntest Du 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen: Erleichterte Anreise und mit 15 PS kommt man eher gegen leichten Wind an, als mit 5 PS.

Aber um Deine Frage zu beantworten: normalerweise sollten ~1000 Meter Abstand vom Ufer auf jeden Fall ausreichen, um Dorsche zu finden, Plattfische sowieso.


----------



## RoGli (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

... und lass Deinen E-Motor zu Hause; der verträgt Salzwasser sehr schlecht ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Guckst Du hier:
https://www.facebook.com/RoGlis-BalticSea-Fishing-1521879538065260/


----------



## bernie (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Hape,

guck mal hier:
http://porta-bote-forum.de

Der Admin fährt zum trollen auf Lachs vor Rügen damit raus...
Aber mit E-MOTOR auff`s Meer kannst  Du *vergessen!

*Ich hab an meinem 12er einen 8,8 PS Motor... das geht gut. Dein 5 PS sollte auch klappen, aber nur bei günstigen Bedingungen.


----------



## Nico27 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen...
Sagt mal, sind in der Bucht schon Makrelen unterwegs?...vereinzelt klar - aber auch schon größere Schwärme, dass sich ein Angeln darauf lohnen würde?

 LG Nico


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Heute mit Besuch aus Berlin vor Sierksdorf unterwegs gewesen. Flotter Wind, flotte Drift, mit zwei Treibankern auf ca. 1,8 Knoten gebremst. Viele Bereiche dank Rotalgen am Grund kaum zu befischen, besonders unter 14 Metern Wassertiefe.
Wurm, Gummi und Pilker im Wechsel gefischt. Viel gesucht von 9 bis 20 Metern alle Tiefen getestet. War mühsam, aber hin und wieder mal hier, mal da einen Fisch eingesammelt, aber gänzlich ohne Tendenz. Am Ende vier Dorsche, einen Butt und einen Wittling für das Abendessen gefangen. Drei andere Boote angesprochen, alle mit noch weniger Fang. Insgesamt mindestens 15 Angelboote gesehen.
Trotzdem mal wieder ein schöner Tag auf dem Wasser.

Petri, Carsten


----------



## astratrinker (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Auch mal wieder draussen gewesen, fazit kein fisch, vermutlich einen makrenschwarm aufn echo gehabt. Aber wenigstens mit ein schweinswal gesehen und vor allem allem der lütte hat ihn auch gesehen.

Dies Jahr ist zumindest was Dorsch an geht ziehmlich schlecht.....


----------



## Schneiderfisch (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

In den Medien liest man ja schon von einem Totalausfall des Dorschjahrgangs 2015....
Tja, was soll man dazu sagen....


----------



## buttweisser (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Und wo sind dann die anderen Jahrgänge, oder schwimmen in der Ostsee nur Dorsche aus 2015 bzw. nicht?


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

In den Ferien .


----------



## Salora (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir sind mit unserem Latein auch langsam am Ende. Wegen den mehr als bescheidenden Dorschfängen waren wir gestern mit 500 Wattwürmern und 12 Mann mit der Prof wieder auf See. Es ist einfach nur grausam, nicht mal Butt wollte.... Mit 2 Plattfischen und 3 Dorschen ging es dann wieder zurück nach Travemünde.

> zum kleinen Bericht... 

Wie soll das nur weitergehen? Am besten erstmal ab in den Urlaub...|uhoh:


----------



## fishingoutlaw (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo zusammen

Ich mache nächstens mit der Familie Ferien in der Neustädter Bucht, als Binnenfischer würde ich gerne mal eine Rute in die Ostsee halte.
Auf der Webseite des Amt Ostholstein-Mitte lese ich folgenden Absatz:
Für den Fischfang in Binnengewässern und in bestimmten Küstengewässern, die einem selbständigen Fischereirecht unterliegen (Eider, Schlei, Lübecker Bucht), wird zusätzlich ein Erlaubnisschein des jeweiligen Fischereirechtsinhabers benötigt. Abgesehen von den o. g. Ausnahmen herrscht in den Küstengewässern Schleswig-Holsteins freier Fischfang.

Bedeutet dies, dass ich einfach so mal Abends am Strand meine Rute auswerfen kann oder muss ich doch einen Urlaubsfischereischein kaufen ??


----------



## bierstuch (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Jup,den Schein für 10€ solltest du dir besorgen...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fxndlxng (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Du musst für die gesamte Küste in Schleswig Holstein die 10 EUR Fischereiabgabe bezahlen. Das geht zum Beispiel im Angelladen in Neustadt oder in Lübeck.

Zusätzlich brauchst für das Brodtener Steilufer sowie die Trave eine extra Lizenz, wenn Du denn dort Fischen willst. Die bekommst Du im Angelladen in Lübeck.


----------



## Franky D (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Von den anderen ist eigentlich alles gesagt worde. Auf was für Fische hast du es denn abgesehen und wo möchtest du fischen?


----------



## RoGli (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Du brauchst entweder den SH Zusatzscheim ( wenn Du einen Jahresfischereischein hast) oder den Tourischein. Das Neustädter Binnenwasser ist nur für Einheimische. 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Guckst Du hier:
https://www.facebook.com/RoGlis-BalticSea-Fishing-1521879538065260/


----------



## fishingoutlaw (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Vielen dank erst mal für die Antworten, war vor ca. 6 Jahren mal in Sierksdorf unterhalb des Hansapark mit wobbler und Blinker unterwegs und habe dabei vom Ufer aus ein paar Hornhechte erwischt, wollte es mal da mit der Fliegenrute und einem Streamer versuchen.
Hat man sonst noch eine Chance vom Ufer aus mit Fliegen- oder Spinnrute ?


----------



## Slider17 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@fishingoutlaw
ich weiß ja nicht wann du genau deinen Törn an die Ostsee planst.
Aufgrund der aktuellen Wassertemperaturen wirste von Strand "wenig Erfollg" haben- klar ein suizidhorni ist immer drin aber Dorsch etc. ?
Mein Vorschlag, lass die Fliegenpeitsche daheim, willste Schuppen sehen, zur Zeit nur Scholle vom Strand möglich, greetz Bernd


----------



## Fxndlxng (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ganz schlechte Zeit jetzt. Aber wenn mit der Fliege vom Strand etwas vernünftiges, also keine Hornis, gehend sollte, dann nachts in Brodten.


----------



## RoGli (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich hatte heute meine erste Makrele am Band - beim Schleppen auf Blech. 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Guckst Du hier:
https://www.facebook.com/RoGlis-BalticSea-Fishing-1521879538065260/


----------



## Rene77 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Fahren trotz der hohen Temperaturen nächste Woche nach Neustadt. Läuft momentan etwas vom kleinen Boot aus?


----------



## Blaupause (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gestern waren ein Kumpel und ich von 15 bis 22 Uhr in der Bucht unterwegs, 2 Makrelen und ein Horni beim Schleppen auf Heringsvorfach, 2 Makrelen beim Pilken, ejn paar Heringe und 2 Platten. Wir haben Makrelenschwärme an der Oberfläche gesehen, aber bei 3-4 BF waren dje schneller wieder weg als man reagieren konnte.


----------



## Onkel Frank (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Blaupause schrieb:


> Gestern waren ein Kumpel und ich von 15 bis 22 Uhr in der Bucht unterwegs, 2 Makrelen und ein Horni beim Schleppen auf Heringsvorfach, 2 Makrelen beim Pilken, ejn paar Heringe und 2 Platten. Wir haben Makrelenschwärme an der Oberfläche gesehen, aber bei 3-4 BF waren dje schneller wieder weg als man reagieren konnte.


Welche Richtung wart ihr denn . Wollten auch ein paar Makros haben . Danke .


----------



## Blaupause (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir haben erst von Haffkrug auf ca. 10-14 Metern Richtung Ansteuerungstonne Neustadt geschleppt (2 Stück) und dann noch 2 Stück beim Pilken vor der Ansteuerungstonne von 17 auf 11 Meter driftend mit Heringsvorfach + Pilker gefangen. 
Die Schwärme bewegen sich aber sehr schnell und ich denke man muss je nach Wetterlage schauen, wo die Heringe und Futterfische gerade sein könnten. Da findet man dann auch die Makrelen. Oder bei ruhiger See den Möwen folgen :m


----------



## Axtwerfer (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War heute mit Onkel Frank von travemünde aus los. Unweit vom Hafen wurde auf 13 - 15 Meter mit Gummi und blinkern auf Dorsch gefischt. Es gab bei fast jeder Drift Fisch. Bis 11 konnten wir einige leos verhaften  . Ein stattlicher köhler ging ebenfalls auf gummifisch. Leider nur eine makrele,  wobei das eigentlich heute unser ziehlfisch sein sollte. Es gab schwärme auf dem echo zu sehen,  aber nix ging bei den minnituhnen. Kurioser fang war dann noch ein Schellfisch von villeicht. 50 cm.  bei Frank. Ist leider an der Oberfläche ausgestiegen. Ansonsten viele Seegelboote unterwegs gewesen. Für einen Dienstag ziemlich viel los auf dem Wasser. Schöner Tag auf dem Wasser mit guten fischen.#h


----------



## Nico27 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Klaro das Viel los ist...es ist Travemünder Woche. Da ist auch viel Fläche auf der Ostsee gesperrt


----------



## Patzak (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War gestern von 6:30Uhr bis 9Uhr unterwegs.
Pelzerhaken Tonne 1 Hering.
Vor dem Klinikum 1 Hering.
Vor Sierksdorf in 20min. 6 Dorsche mitgenommen 3 schwimmen wieder.

Nachbar hatte eine Meerforelle.

Fahre heute Abend wenn der Wind passt...


----------



## Patzak (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War Mittwoch Abends 19:30Uhr bis 21:30Uhr unterwegs.
39 Heringe... 
Kein Dorsch


----------



## Patzak (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Donnerstag von 7Uhr bis 9Uhr vor Sierksdorf.
1 Hering
9uhr bis 10Uhr Pelzerhaken 
Nichts
10:30Uhr bis 12Uhr Walkyriengrund
9 Wittlinge
9 gute Dorsche rote


----------



## Blaupause (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

...und Roland, ging gestern Abend noch was?


----------



## RoGli (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Blaupause schrieb:


> ...und Roland, ging gestern Abend noch was?





Es ging was, aber kaum der Rede wert. Fing gut an, erste Drift gleich einige kleine Dorsche, später Hering. 

... dabei wollte ich doch Makrele ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Guckst Du hier:
https://www.facebook.com/RoGlis-BalticSea-Fishing-1521879538065260/


----------



## Patzak (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Heute viel gesucht und nichts richtig gefunden.
4 Dorsche
42 Heringe


----------



## astratrinker (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gestern 5 platte vom schlauchi, heute 10 vom richtigen boot.


----------



## blue pearl (1. August 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin, Dienstag 30 Platten , 25 mitgenommen, die größte 49 cm. Gestern 22 Platten 18 mitgenommen, die größte 51 cm. Alles vom verankerten Boot. Gruß und viel petri an alle Petrijünger


----------



## Blaupause (13. August 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gestern Afterwork endlich mal wieder ordentlich gefangen. Erst viele Dorsche, wovon ich 5 Stück mitgenommen habe und später am Abend war dann plötzlich überall Hering. Zwar nur die Kleinen,daher die schmecken kross gebraten am besten!


----------



## Onkel Frank (13. August 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das sieht doch mal voll legger aus #6. Petri dazu .


----------



## RoGli (14. August 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Blaupause schrieb:


> Gestern Afterwork endlich mal wieder ordentlich gefangen. Erst viele Dorsche, wovon ich 5 Stück mitgenommen habe und später am Abend war dann plötzlich überall Hering. Zwar nur die Kleinen,daher die schmecken kross gebraten am besten!





Petri Simon - da ist aber ein langer Hering dazwischen [emoji23]


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Guckst Du hier:
https://www.facebook.com/RoGlis-BalticSea-Fishing-1521879538065260/


----------



## offense80 (14. August 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das ist der so genannte Schnabelhering. Dieser gilt als Rudelführer der Kurznasenheringe, die einen wahren Fanclub bilden, um seinen Schnabel; welches in Fachkreisen auch "Pinocchio Syndrom" genannt wird, zu bewundern und zu huldigen


----------



## RoGli (14. August 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

[emoji1417][emoji23]


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Guckst Du hier:
https://www.facebook.com/RoGlis-BalticSea-Fishing-1521879538065260/


----------



## Marco74 (17. August 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Da mich der Kollege Schneiderfisch versetzt hat (Olli - volles Verständnis) suche ich für Donnerstag noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit zum Plattenangeln.

Möchte jemand raus?


----------



## Heilbutt (18. August 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Marco74 schrieb:


> Da mich der Kollege Schneiderfisch versetzt hat (Olli - volles Verständnis) suche ich für Donnerstag noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit zum Plattenangeln.
> 
> Möchte jemand raus?



Ich suche evtl. auch.
Allerdings bin ich erst ab 20.8.16 für zwei Wochen in der Gegend im Urlaub, und habe überlegt in dem Zeitraum mal für 1 Tag ein Boot zu mieten. (SBF vorhanden).

Vielleicht ergibt sich ja was...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## RoGli (18. August 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Vielleicht ist das der richtige Trööt für Euch:

Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich suche

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=270156&share_fid=71955&share_type=t




~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Guckst Du hier:
https://www.facebook.com/RoGlis-BalticSea-Fishing-1521879538065260/


----------



## blue pearl (22. August 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin, ich war am Samstag zum Plattenangeln raus und habe kurz hinter der Sandbank Pelzerhaken Richtung Grömitz auf ca. 10 m. den Anker geworfen. Nach einer dreiviertelstunde ohne nennenswerten erfolg wollte ich dann zu einer anderen stelle, aber der Anker war schwer wie Blei und ließ sich nicht mehr heben. Ich habe mich daraufhin mit der Wapo in Verbindung gesetzt und die wiederum den kleinen Seenotrettungskreutzer aus Neustadt zur Hilfe geschickt ( erstens wollte ich den Anker nicht abtrennen und natürlich sehen was dort unten dran hängt) mit vereinten Kräften konnten wir dann den Anker an die Wasseroberfläche bekommen, da sahen wir es, ein altes Fischernetz in dem sich der Anker verfangen hatte. Ich denke mal dort wird noch mehr von dem Zeug liegen, hab die Position auf dem Kartenplotter gekennzeichnet, GPS Daten leider an Bord vergessen, werden aber so bald wie möglich nachgeliefert, nicht das noch mal welche hängen bleiben. Nach dieser ganzen Aktion die ungefähr 1 Stunde gedauert hatte hab ich das Angeln auf Platten dann fortgesetzt.Gruß und viel Petri an alle


----------



## SyncroT3 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke für den Hinweis... Eine exakte Position wäre richtig super! Danke im voraus! 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## blue pearl (25. August 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin, so hier noch mal die GPS Daten wo ich mit dem Anker in dem alten Netz am Grund hängengeblieben bin Nord 54°05,143 Ost 10°53,508 . Also in der gegend nicht ankern . Ich war gestern mal kurz auf Platte unterwegs, haben hauptsächlich nur Klieschen gebissen. Gruß und Petri


----------



## Stadtse (2. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin!

Ich will morgen mal mit dem Boot in die Neustädter Bucht und wollte mich mal erkundigen, wie es so läuft?

Wird Dorsch & Co. gefangen?

Wäre nett etwas zu hören!

Greetz!:vik:


----------



## blue pearl (3. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin, Platte läuft immer noch ganz gut, Heringe sind eigentlich in kleinen und größeren Schwärmen immer in der Bucht unterwegs. Dorsch geht auch schon gut ,man muß die Fische nur finden dann läufts .Der richtige Köder ist natürlich auch ausschlaggebend. Dann viel Petri


----------



## Axtwerfer (3. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Am besten nimm den köder der eigentlich immer geht.   makrelen Fänge ?|bigeyes


----------



## bombe220488 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Würde mich über einen kleinen Bericht freuen, dieses Jahr ist echt wirklich still hier.


----------



## Scorpion85 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin! Fährt jemand am Montag zufällig raus? Haben in Neustadt für Montag nen Boot gemietet, aber der Wind soll ja wohl ziemlich ungünstig stehen! Hat da jemand Erfahrungen oder Tipps wie wir angeln können bei dem Wind?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moin, waren gestern auch nach langer Abstinenz mal wieder mit nem Leihboot raus.Wind aus SW, und sind dann Richtung Scharbeutz gefahren und haben nur mit Wattie geangelt, einen dorschbiss versabbelt, und dann 5 Platten gefangen.Sehr viel Strömung, und dann noch Richtung Unteiefentonne mal auf Hering versucht, nix, und dann gegen die Wellen zurück, schon Arbeit.....#h


----------



## Scorpion85 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin! Na das hört sich nicht wirklich vielversprechend an! Mal sehen vllt verschieben wir um einen Tag, damit man wenigstens nicht so den Wind hat! Soll sich ja ab Dienstag wieder legen! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stadtse (5. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

unser Ausflug war ebenfalls ein totaler Reinfall...

Wind aus Südwest, ganz ordentliche Wellen und richtig Strömung...
Mit drei Mann an Bord nicht einen Kontakt...#d

Naja, heißt ja auch Angeln und nicht Fangen...#c

Am Tag vorher soll es gute Fänge gegeben haben (so die Auskunft eines Mannes an der Slippanlage)...

Greetz


----------



## Scorpion85 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin! 

Bin gespannt, wie es bei uns wird, haben unsere Tour auf morgen verschoben! 

Gruß


Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Scorpion85 (6. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin! 

Waren heute los, aber bis auf drei Platten ging leider mal garnichts! Waren vor Sierksdorf (wo auch die Platten bissen) und Pelzerhaken. Dorsch gab's leider nicht!

Gruß

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Salora (11. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gestern ging es mal wieder mit 11 Anglern ab Travemünde raus in unsere Bucht. Nach längeren suchen und vielen Platzwechseln wurde es dann doch noch ein erfolgreicher Tag für uns aber es war wirklich mühsam. 6 Wittels, 39 Heringe und ebenfalls 39 Dorsche waren der Lohn. 

> zum ausführlichen Bericht


----------



## SyncroT3 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Auch von uns ein kurzer Bericht. Nach Anreise an Freitag am Samstag morgen um 7.00 Uhr geslippt und erstmal auf die Mecklenburg-Vorpommern Seite ... Dort war allerdings außer Kleinhering nichts zu holen... Also rüber zum Nordost-Steinriff. Nach ein wenig suchen dann die ersten Dorsche, super .. So ging es weiter, gegen 17.30 Filetieren und dann rein. Toller Tag mit schönen Fischen und super Wetter. Heute nochmal 5 Stunden draußen gewesen, 6 Dorsche. Insgesamt mit 2 Personen fast 10 kg Filet... Gerne wieder 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Axtwerfer (12. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

6 Dorsche und 10 kg Filet ? Donnerwetter, dass müssen aber Brummer gewesen sein..|bigeyes  Petri dazu :m


----------



## SyncroT3 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nein.. Insgesamt an den 2 Tagen komplett, nicht nur an letzten Tag. [emoji28] 
Insgesamt hatte ich 12 und mein Kollege 9

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eristo (12. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Die Seho war heute den ganzen Tag vor Lenste, Grömitz und Pelzerhaken unterwegs. Zur Zeit liegt sie in Neustadt im Hafen.  Weiß zufällig jemand, wie das Fangergebnis gewesen ist?  |bla:


----------



## javi (13. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Blaupause schrieb:


> Gestern waren ein Kumpel und ich von 15 bis 22 Uhr in der Bucht unterwegs, 2 Makrelen und ein Horni beim Schleppen auf Heringsvorfach, 2 Makrelen beim Pilken, ejn paar Heringe und 2 Platten. Wir haben Makrelenschwärme an der Oberfläche gesehen, aber bei 3-4 BF waren dje schneller wieder weg als man reagieren konnte.


Moin Simon, zunächst mal Petri zu deinen Fängen. Nun zu meiner Person ich heisse Martin und habe mein Boot und Revier auf Fehmarn.#h Jetzt hätte ich die Frage wie man mit Heringsvorfach schleppt. Ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen wie es gehen soll.#c Kann du mir da mal nen Tip geben, würde mich freuen.
VG Martin


----------



## chefschnecke (13. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Am 10.09. gab es für einen Kumpel und mich insgesamt 5 maßige Dorsche und 3 Platten. Was uns nur erstaunt hat, ist dass uns der nette Mann von Martins Angeltreff sagte, dass man mit den Booten maximal 1km von der Küste entfernt angeln dürfte und die Polizei sonst gut abkassieren würde. Als "Landratte" frage ich mich, auf welcher rechtlichen Grundlage das dann passieren kann und wie man die Entfernung bestimmen soll. 
Weiß da jemand bescheid?


----------



## SyncroT3 (13. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nach meinem Wissensstand ist das Quatsch. Die Kategorisierung der Boote bezieht sich doch eher auf Haftungs- und Versicherungsfragen. Die WaSchuPo schaut sich aber auf jeden Fall deine Angelerlaubnis und den Schein für Schleswig-Holstein an.   Sollte ich hier falsch liegen, lasse ich mich auch gerne belehren... 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Torskfisk (14. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

M.E. hängt das vom Zeugnis des Bootes ab wofür es zugelassen ist, offene Boote mit 15PS üblicherweise bis zu 3 sm, geschlossene bis zu 5sm. Und alles immer in der Verantwortung des Schiffsführers besonders bei Schlechtwetter und starker Strömung kann dies die Entfernung zur Küste stark begrenzen.


----------



## Fidde (14. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das was Du da ansprichst ist die CE Zertifizierung und ist (meistens) C für Küstennahe Gewässer oder D für Binnengewässer. Aber das die WaPo das kontrolliert und auf der CE Grundlage Bussgelder verhängt #c noch nie gehört.


----------



## Axtwerfer (14. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Torskfisk schrieb:


> M.E. hängt das vom Zeugnis des Bootes ab wofür es zugelassen ist, offene Boote mit 15PS üblicherweise bis zu 3 sm, geschlossene bis zu 5sm. Und alles immer in der Verantwortung des Schiffsführers besonders bei Schlechtwetter und starker Strömung kann dies die Entfernung zur Küste stark begrenzen.




Geschlossene also die mit Kajüte bis 5 sm. ?? Das erzähl mal den Trollern die 15 sm. vor Rügen draußen sind.:m


----------



## Axtwerfer (14. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Küstennah ist innerhalb von 12 sm. ! Wird in der Lübecker Bucht wohl nicht erreicht ! Allerdings bezieht es sich auch auf Wetter ,Wind , Wellen usw. Der Bootsvermieter will sich natürlich absichern, daher der Rat bis 1000 meter. Seine Boote haben die Kategorie C ( Küstennah ). Er will eben vermeiden, das einige Leute mit seinen Booten bis an die Küste Mekpom fahren und er dann zu Rechenschaft gezogen wird. Da das Wetter bei Gewitter usw. auch recht schnell umschlagen kann, ist der Rat auch sicher gut gemeint.


----------



## SyncroT3 (14. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Und warum wird dann so ein Mist mit der WaSchuPo erzäht? Warum spricht er diese Problematik nicht konkret an? Ist doch schließlich einleuchtend die Gefahr... 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chefschnecke (14. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Erst einmal danke für die Antworten!
Beim nächsten mal frage ich einfach nach der Kategorie des Bootes. 

Gesendet von meinem LT25i mit Tapatalk


----------



## SyncroT3 (14. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Frag lieber, wieviel die WaSchuPo kassiert hat, dass  interessiert mich auch 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

Martin hat recht! Das ist alles in der See-Sportbootverordnung geregelt. Jeder Vermieter benötigt eine Bootszulassung gemäß der o.g. Verordnung. Die Boote müssen alle 2 Jahre abgenommen werden. Dann erhält der Vermieter ein Zeugnis, in dem die Bedingungen (u.a. die Fahrtgrenzen; bei Martin (und anderen) demnach wohl 1Km)) aufgeführt sind. Ich empfehle JEDEM Mieter, das Zeugnis einmal durchzulesen. Verstöße gegen die Auflagen sind für den Mieter und Bootsführer unter Umständen richtig teuer, da es sich nach der SeeSpBootV §16 um einer OWi handelt! Jeder Bootsführer ist nach §12 für die Einhaltung verantwortlich. Die Waschpo kontrolliert dieses in der Regel auch und versteht da wenig Spaß! Zudem kann die Versicherung Euch im Falle eines Schadens haftbar machen... Kann auch ins Geld gehen!


----------



## SyncroT3 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke für die fundierte Antwort, ich schaue dort mal nach, habe aber jetzt schon viele Fragen... 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Axtwerfer (15. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Für den boots Vermieter und seinen booten mögen die gesetze gerade weil gewerblich anders geregelt sein. Wenn ich aber als Privatperson mit einem Boot der Kategorie C.  Weiter draußen bin. Kann mir die waschpo gar nichts.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Für den boots Vermieter und seinen booten mögen die gesetze gerade weil gewerblich anders geregelt sein. Wenn ich aber als Privatperson mit einem Boot der Kategorie C.  Weiter draußen bin. Kann mir die waschpo gar nichts.



Unter Umständen verlierst Du jedoch den Versicherungsschutz! Auch solltest Du nicht mir einem Boot ohne CE Kategorie - wenn das Boot eine haben müsste, weil es die Voraussetzungen hat - unterwegs sein. Denn dann kann die Waschpo das Boot an die Kette legen...

Grundsätzlich hat das bei den Vermietern aber auch nichts mit der CE Kategorie zu tun, sondern mit der Zulassung (Bootszeugnis). Das darf nicht verwechselt werden!

Man hört und liest auch immer wieder, dass Bootsfahrer sich dahingehend äußern, dass ein Boot der Kategorie "C" bis 2m Wellenhöhe zugelassen ist und dann die Aussage kommt "was soll schon passieren". Hierbei sollte jedoch berücksichtigt werden, dass es sich bei der Angabe um die "signifikante" Wellenhöhe handelt. Das bedeutet, dass es wirklich die maximale Wellenhöhe ist. Somit sollte bei einem Boot der Kategorie "C" bei Wellen von 1m Schluss sein. Warum? Weil einzelne Wellen auch mal die doppelte Höhe haben können und dann die Grenze eines Bootes der Kategorie "C" erreicht ist. Jeder, der schon öfter auf der Ostsee unterwegs war, kennt das bestimmt. Man dümpelt vor sich hin bei 3-4 Bft aus westlichen Richtungen und ganz plötzlich tauchen ein paar große Wellen auf, die einem die Schweißperlen auf die Stirn treiben. Wir haben das dieses Jahr im März wieder erlebt. Es war wirklich ruhige See und wie aus dem Nichts kamen ein paar Megawellen. Wir haben uns echt erschrocken. Bist Du dann mit einem kleinen Dampfer unterwegs, kann es schnell mal eng werden...

Ich will damit sagen, dass eine Kategorie "C" lediglich ein Anhaltspunkt darstellt und man immer seine Erfahrung und sein Bauchgefühl mit in die Entscheidung einbeziehen sollte, ob man rausfährt oder (bei Wetterumschwung) lieber reinfährt.


----------



## Axtwerfer (16. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Da gebe ich dir in allen Punkten recht.  Vernunft sollte über dem geschriebenen liegen.


----------



## Blaupause (19. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



javi schrieb:


> Moin Simon, zunächst mal Petri zu deinen Fängen. Nun zu meiner Person ich heisse Martin und habe mein Boot und Revier auf Fehmarn.#h Jetzt hätte ich die Frage wie man mit Heringsvorfach schleppt. Ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen wie es gehen soll.#c Kann du mir da mal nen Tip geben, würde mich freuen.
> VG Martin



Hallo Martin, ich war länger nicht mehr online, daher die späte Antwort! Schleppen mit Heringsvorfach ist recht einfach. Ich habe mit zwei Ruten hinter dem Boot geschleppt. Der Aufbau war Hauptschnur, Rhino Paravan Schleppblei 25 gr, Wirbel, Heringsvorfach, Wirbel, Rhino Lax Trolling Spoon. 
Viele Grüße


----------



## javi (20. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hi Simon, herzlichen Dank für die Antwort. Ich werde das mal nächste Woche auf Fehmarn probieren. Kannst du mir noch sagen mit welcher Geschwindigkeit du dann fährst und wie weit du das Setup rauslässt?
VG Martin


----------



## Schneiderfisch (26. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

habe am Samstag einen sehr ergiebigen Hohl eines Schleppfischers direkt vor Grömitz live miterleben "dürfen" und komplett gefilmt.
Der hat den Morgen immer zwischen Bliesdorf und Lenster Strand auf 20m hin und her geschleppt und bestimmt ne Tonne Dorsch gefangen.
Der hat 15mins gebraucht um überhaupt alle Dorsche und Wittels ins Boot zu hieven.
Dazu wurde das Netz seitlich eingehängt und immer wieder in Händelbaren "Portionen" an Bord gehievt.
Im Wasser schwammen tote Dorsche und Wittlinge die aus den Maschen gequetscht wurden.
Ich habe das Video in meiner Dropbox gehostet.
Wer interesse hat, kann den Link dahin per PN von mir anfordern.
Das war der blaue Kutter Christine aus Neustadt mit der Kennung SO1.
Keine Stunde später kam ein weisser Kutter der selben Bauart mit der Kennung SO3 und hat an selber Stelle das gleiche Spiel gemacht.
Ich brauche euch nicht zu sagen das wir dann eingepackt haben...
Mich würde interessieren ob die überhaupt noch Quoten haben, und was im Video zu sehen ist, es wird nicht selektiv gefischt, es geht nichts zurück über Bord. Geht alles in die Quote rein?
Wird sowas überhaupt kontrolliert?
Kann man irgendwo in Erfahrung bringen ob der noch Quoten hat?
Ich gebe den Link nur an mir bekannte und hier in diesem Thema seit langem aktive Mitstreiter heraus.
Achso, ich hatte am Samstag 6-7 Dorsche, wovon einer und ein Wittel tot im Wasser schwimmend weil aus dem Netz gequetscht, gekeschert wurden :-D


----------



## RoGli (27. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hört sich ja furchtbar an. Meines Wissens (gefährlichstes Halbwissen) nach dürfen die bis zur Linie Pelzerhaken-Travemünde mit Schleppnetzen fischen. Zurückschmeißen dürfen sie nichts, geht alles auf die Quote. 

Aber demnach scheint ja Fisch da zu sein ... oder eben jetzt nicht mehr 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## offense80 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Und wenn du das Video zwecks Auswertung mal an eine andere Stelle schickst? Vielleicht ist darauf ja auch etwas zu erkennen, was NICHT unbedingt ordnungsgemäß gelaufen ist wenn du verstehst was ich meine |supergri


----------



## blue pearl (27. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Jetzt weiß ich auch warum ich gestern nur einen Dorsch und einen Wittling gefangen habe. Ansonsten den ganzen Tag herumgefahren und verschiedene Tiefen befischt und nicht mal einen zupfer gehabt. Soviel zu der Diskussion wir Angler fangen genau so viel oder sogar noch mehr Fisch wie die Fischer.Gruß und Petri an alle.


----------



## bombe220488 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wenn die Fischer weiter an ihrem Grab schaufeln brauchst du dir jedenfalls keine Sorgen um das Baglimit machen, wenn kein Dorsch mehr zu fangen ist schränkt es einen ja eh nicht ein wenn man nur 5 mitnehmen "dürfte"

Ich kann allerdings immernoch nicht verstehen wie oder was im Winter passiert ist...das nach einem sehr guten Jahr 2015 ein so schlechtes 2016 folgt. 
Ich meine die Quoten wurden ja schon gekürzt und die Fänge haben sich gefühlt verbessert in den letzten Jahren und dann so ein Einbruch?


----------



## Schneiderfisch (27. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



offense80 schrieb:


> Und wenn du das Video zwecks Auswertung mal an eine andere Stelle schickst? Vielleicht ist darauf ja auch etwas zu erkennen, was NICHT unbedingt ordnungsgemäß gelaufen ist wenn du verstehst was ich meine |supergri



Moin,

also erstmal habe ich nicht vor irgendjemandem ans bein zu pinkeln da ich aktuell davon ausgehe das alles mit Rechten Dingen zugeht. 
Zweitens wäre sone Aktion in der gegenwärtig angeheizten Stimmung wohl das falscheste was man tun könnte!
Die Lobby der Fischer ist sicher stärker als unsere, da Öl ins Feuer zu gießen würde sich auf alle Angler in D auswirken!


----------



## Schneiderfisch (27. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dropbox hat das Video gesperrt wegen enormem Traffic. Das wars also


----------



## climber (27. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> Dropbox hat das Video gesperrt wegen enormem Traffic. Das wars also



Schade, hätte ich mir auch gern angesehen.

Tja was da passiert ist einfach zum Kopfschütteln.
Wir sind teilweise bis zu 20km vor der Howachter Bucht unterwegs und das Meer sieht oft aus, als wenn es gerade geschneit hat.

Die Einbrüche in diesem Jahr sind sehr Besorgnis erregend.
Selbst auf Langeland ging es mit dem Dorsch nicht.
Wenn ich mich mit den Leuten bei uns im Hafen unterhalte,
kann einem bei den Vorfällen Angst und Bange werden.

Gruß climber


----------



## blue pearl (28. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin, unterzeichnet doch bitte diese petition falls die Seite zu dem Link übersehen wurde. Wir wollen doch alle auch noch die nächsten Jahre unserem Hobby nachgehen.https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/content/petitionen/_2016/_09/_14/Petition_67655.html


----------



## Gersti (28. September 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ist bereits unterschrieben :m

Wir sind am Montag mit 2 Booten mal wieder aus Travemünde unterwegs (sollte der Wind passen) und werde anschließend mal zum besten geben wie es lief.

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich von da aus gute Plätze auf Platte finden kann sollte es den Tag zu zäh werden für Dorsch!? Haben nur für S.-HO. die Erlaubnis und sind ohne gutes Echo unterwegs. 

Danke und Gruß


----------



## tolik85 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

die Fangquoten im Ostsee für das Jahr 2017 wurden ausgehandelt. Hier Link zu dem Artikel (falls jemand diesen Artikel noch nicht gelesen hat):

http://www.n-tv.de/wirtschaft/Ostseefischer-duerfen-weniger-Dorsch-fangen-article18828726.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hier der Link zu fundierten Infos:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320765


----------



## bombe220488 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

An die Kapitäne hier,

kann ich Sonntag wohl raus? Bzw spaß haben beim Angeln oder erwartet mich noch ne ordentliche dünung? 
Gebiet Dahme, 5m GFk 50ps AB


----------



## Schneiderfisch (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ich glaube das sollte gehen.


----------



## blumi (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dahme willst dort auf oder ans Riff...????

soll ja ganz schön 3-4 ost werden....

#:


----------



## Schneiderfisch (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich habe heute 2 aus ost gesehen....


----------



## bombe220488 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Naja Vorhersage ist ja immer so ein Ding. Hab ne 3-4 vorhin gesehen abnehmend. 

Aber am Samstag pustet es ja noch recht kräftig. Wollte aus Großenbrode los


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> An die Kapitäne hier,
> 
> kann ich Sonntag wohl raus? Bzw spaß haben beim Angeln oder erwartet mich noch ne ordentliche dünung?
> Gebiet Dahme, 5m GFk 50ps AB



Ich bin auch in Lauerstellung, will von Fehmarn mit meinem Kahn los. Das Problem ist nicht am Sonntag die 3-4 aus Ost, sondern die 6 aus Ost am Samstag. Da wird vermutlich noch eine ordentliche Restdünung vorhanden sein....


----------



## bombe220488 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dann sind wir ja schon 2. 
genau auf die habe ich nämlich keine Lust


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich auch nicht, aber wird wohl der ruhigste Tag in der kommenden Woche. Deshalb werden wir es wohl probieren. Auf Fehmarn können wir notfalls ja noch an die Westküste ausweichen...


----------



## Schneiderfisch (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

fahrt doch nach kiel...innenförde geht IMMER!


----------



## bombe220488 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Neeee ;-)

Wenn schon denn schon.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Und Stefan? Morgen los? Ich bin noch nicht so überzeugt... Gerade mal ein paar Webcams geguckt. Sieht noch ungemütlich aus


----------



## Schneiderfisch (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich wollte auch, habe aber hundedienst und da ich heute nix geschafft hab am boot, bin ich eben der sonntagsschrauber ;-)
Allen die rausfahren, wünsche ich sehr viel Erfolg!


----------



## bombe220488 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nein, ich fahre nicht los. Das ist mir zu unsicher, Platte würde ja vermutlich gehen im Sund aber wir wollten auf Dorsch los.

Hinterher ärgere ich mich so oder so 


edit: bin aber mehr als interessiert an Fangberichten, bin gespannt ob der Ostwind Dorsch bringt


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir wollen auch auf Dorsch! Aktuell meldet Fehmarn eine 3, in Boen 4 mit abnehmender Tendenz. Das wird... 

Ich werde morgen Abend berichten!


----------



## Schneiderfisch (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

wir sins gespannt. Mach ma fotos von den grünen Gesichtern aufm Boot :-D


----------



## Nico27 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ganz schön was los auf der Bucht


----------



## Nico27 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*


----------



## eagle-ray (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Es sind ja auch Regenbogenforellen eingesetzt worden .


----------



## Nico27 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sind denn schon so schnell hier?


----------



## Nico27 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So..frisch geduscht und aufgewärmt sitze ich hier nun ohne einen Fisch 
Welche Erfolge hattet ihr?


----------



## Marco74 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gar nichts? Gibt's ja nicht...
Welche Wassertemperatur hattest du?


----------



## Zoidberg (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bei den Fangergebnissen in diesem Jahr lohnt es kaum noch sich über die geplante Dorschquote zu ärgern.
Der Dorsch ist kulinarisch meine Nr.1. Und als Spinnfischer macht es mir am meisten Freude diesen Fisch in der Ostsee zu beangeln. Werde mich aber aufgrund der immer geringer ausfallenden Fänge wohl oder übel am Plattfischangeln mit Kunstködern versuchen.
@Nico 27: Schade. Windarme Tage am Wochenende sind selten. Um so ärgerlicher, wenn dann nix geht. 
Die Tage davor hats ja ordentlich gepustet. War noch viel Krautgang?


----------



## immerfänger (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo,
Gestern zu zweit vor Grömitz 15 Dorsche 3 Mefos.
Leiter viel Kraut.


----------



## bombe220488 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Geschleppt?


----------



## Nico27 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen..
Jetzt habe ich mehr Zeit 
Wie gesagt war ich am Sonntag draußen...östlich vorm Steinriff Brodten. Zuerst geschleppt mit auf etwa 4-10m. Nix...nur Kraut
Dann mal paar Echos gesucht und mit Gummi probiert...Nix - nur ein Anfasser.
Das Wasser hatte etwas über 11 Grad..
Waren noch einige andere Boote dort unterwegs - mich würde interessieren, ob die auch kein Glück hatten...oder ob es an meinen Ködern liegt (natürlich nicht an mir )
Gehe heute Mittag nochmal mein Glück versuchen..
...oder Üben, üben....und noch mehr üben


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin moin,

Bin gestern mit Franky_D vor Neustadt draußen gewesen. Haben zu zweit den Tag über nur 5 Fische und etliche Anfasser gehabt. Die Jungs beißen verflucht vorsichtig und waren bis zum Rand vollgefressen.
Die absoluten Bringer waren ein dunkler Wasabi und Gulp Sandaale in Ekeltunke.

Köderführung: Praktisch keine! Bis zum Grund ablassen, ne Armlänge anheben und mit den Wellen baumeln lassen.


Gruß


----------



## bissfieber (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich fahre übers Wochenende in die Bucht. Kann wer sagen in welchen tiefen die Butts gerade stehen und ob Dorsch bzw. Köhler immer noch verschollen sind? Oder wie siehts mit den entflohenen  dänischen Forellen aus - jemand gesichtet?


----------



## eltmanner (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Waren 22.10. bis 25.10. mit 5 Mann da zum Angeln. Haben Dorsch (alle 45/50 cm, Wittlinge und Schollen gefangen. Hatten 35 kg Filet. Alles auf Wurm und Heringsfetzen. Auf Pilker ging fast nichts. Wir waren vor Pelzerhaken und am Walkyriengrund.
*
*


----------



## Torstenh (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

während man den anglern ln die schuhe schieben will die fischbestände  nieder zu knüppeln
entspricht es vielleicht nicht ganz dem zeitgeist als freizeitangler den sportlichen erfolg in kilo filet zu definieren.


----------



## climber (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo,

bei der derzeitigen Situation in der Ostsee, denke ich mir meinen Teil, wenn ich solch Filet-Kg Angaben höre. 

Dies hatte wir die ganze Saison nicht und waren jedes WE mit dem Boot unterwegs.

Ich denke schon, dass diese Angaben im Moment Jubelschreie auslösen würde, da sich dann wohl der Dorschbestand wieder erholt hätte. ;+;+;+

Gruß climber


----------



## Axtwerfer (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Du hast es nicht geschafft 7 kg. Filet in einer Saison zu fangen?  Unglaublich|bigeyes


----------



## Amigo-X (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ab 1 Januar 2017 dürften dann Fangmeldungen von 5 Dorschen , welche den armen Fischern weggeangelt wurden für Aufregung sorgen :q


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



eltmanner schrieb:


> Waren 22.10. bis 25.10. mit 5 Mann da zum Angeln. Haben Dorsch (alle 45/50 cm, Wittlinge und Schollen gefangen. Hatten 35 kg Filet. Alles auf Wurm und Heringsfetzen. Auf Pilker ging fast nichts. Wir waren vor Pelzerhaken und am Walkyriengrund.
> *
> *



Petri zu den Fängen! Ward ihr mit dem Kleinkutter vom Anglertreff unterwegs? Dann haben wir uns am Montagmorgen beim Würmer holen getroffen... Wir waren auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis.

An alle Skeptiker: Die Menge Filet hört sich natürlich erstmal viel an, aber das Ergebnis ist doch maßvoll. Bei fünf Mann und vier Angeltagen dürfen auch 2017 insgesamt 100 maßige Dorsche entnommen werden. Ich würde wetten, dass diese Zahl in diesem Urlaub nicht erreicht wurde, zumal eventuell auch Wittlingsfilet mit gewogen wurde.

Und JA, auch Freizeitfischer freuen sich über Fischfilet!!!

Habt Ihr Euch redlich verdient, da mit Boot, Würmern, Equipment, Fahrtkosten und Unterkunft entsprechend die Wirtschaft angekurbelt wurde.

Kaufen ist unterm Strich immer billiger, aber deshalb nicht sinnvoller. Auch wenn einige das nicht wahr haben wollen.

LG Carsten


----------



## elbetaler (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

#6 Hallo NBF, toller Beitrag!

 Liebe Angler! Lasst es euch nicht vermiesen, den gefangenen Fisch auch mit gutem Gewissen zu entnehmen. Natürlich Mindestmaß vorausgesetzt und in verträglicher Menge.
 Bei dem ganzen Hickhack muss auch eine gewisse Zeit vergehen, um mit der richtigen Einstellung, sowohl beim Angeln, als auch bei der Bewertung von Angelerlebnissen und -Ergebnissen, heranzugehen. Da wird mitunter zu schnell geschossen und das kann nur zu einer eklatanten Absenkung des Niveaus hier führen.

 ...Wir können eigentlich noch glücklich sein, überhaupt noch in der Ostsee angeln zu dürfen. Denke dabei an die Einrichtung eines Schutzgebietes in der Ross-See (Arktis) auf die nächsten 35 Jahre!

 Also nehmt euer Schicksal an und macht das Beste draus!


----------



## uwe Leu (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo was sind den 35 kg mit 5 Mann? Ich wünsche noch gute Fänge.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## climber (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo,

ich glaube da wurde mein Beitrag falsch verstanden.

Bei dem derzeitigen Dorschbestand in der westlichen Ostsee,
glaube ich das Fangangaben mit "35Kg Filet" eher in das Reich der Träume gehören.


----------



## Fxndlxng (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das glaube ich nicht. Mit 5 Mann über mehrere Tage und ein bischen Revierkenntnis ist das nicht viel.

Das man hier kaum noch von solchen Fängen liest, bedeutend nicht, dass es sie nicht mehr gibt. Die meisten die viel dort fischen und fangen schreiben hier nur nicht mehr.

Wenn Dir über die ganze Saison solche Fänge nicht gelingen, hat das andere Gründe.


----------



## climber (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Findling schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Mit 5 Mann über mehrere Tage und ein bischen Revierkenntnis ist das nicht viel.
> 
> Das man hier kaum noch von solchen Fängen liest, bedeutend nicht, dass es sie nicht mehr gibt. Die meisten die viel dort fischen und fangen schreiben hier nur nicht mehr.
> 
> Wenn Dir über die ganze Saison solche Fänge nicht gelingen, hat das andere Gründe.



Wir sind jedes WE in der Howachter Bucht unterwegs und tauschen uns alle im Hafen oder auf dem Zeltplatz aus. Dieses Jahr glaube ich solche Angaben nicht mehr. 10kg Filet pro Tag gehe ich dieses Jahr in der Bucht nicht mit. 
Die Gründe sind bekannt und werden hinter vorgehaltener Hand heftig diskutiert. 

Gruß climber


----------



## Hardy48 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



climber schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr glaube ich solche Angaben nicht mehr. Die Gründe sind bekannt.
> Gruß climber


Aber ich glaube das. Natürlich ist die Fangangabe in kg/Filet mit 5 Anglern über 4 Tage verteilt unglücklich gewählt, macht pro Angler 1,4 kg Filet pro Tag.
Ich bin diesen Sommer 4 mal von Neustadt raus, und habe nicht einen Dorsch gefangen. Als ich dann beim rausfahren diese glitzernden Algenteppiche sah, war mir klar, dass da nicht viel geht. Entweder sind sie da und beißen nicht, oder sie verziehen sich woanders hin. Wir war klar dass es nun im Herbst besser läuft, darum freue ich mich über die oben angegebene Fangmeldung. Gerade wir, die weiter anreisen, sind auf Kollegen angewiesen, die hier posten. Eltmanner DANKE!


----------



## climber (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo, genau so wie du schreibst war die Lage in diesem Jahr.  Die Schwierigkeit war die Dorsche zu finden. Den einen Tag haben wir Dorsche bis 85cm gefangen und am nächsten Tag nicht mal ein Biss. Auch darum bin ich bei solchen Angaben skeptisch und mit eigenen Augen habe ich es in diesem Jahr nicht gesehen. 
Mehr möchte ich dazu nicht sagen, der Glaube stirbt zuletzt. 

Gruß climber


----------



## eltmanner (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo, ja wir waren mit dem Kleinkutter vom Anglertreff unterwegs. Das ich so viel Wind mit unserem Fang aufwirble, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ich denke, dass viel mehr gefangen wird, wie bekannt gegeben wird. Wir fahren seit 5 Jahre und immer mit dem Kleinkutter da zum Angeln. Wir waren immer sehr zufrieden. Die Fische haben zwar nicht die Größe wie in Norwegen oder anders wo, aber wir haben immer reichlich und gut gefangen.


Gruss Eltmanner


----------



## Blaupause (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Um mal wieder was zum Thema Fangmeldung beizutragen: Heute erst länger erfolglos getrollt, dann über einem guten Echo aufgestoppt und 20 Heringe eingepackt! Was mich sehr gefreut hat, waren 3 oder 4 Dorsche mit ca 15 cm Länge, die beim Heringsangeln als Beifang mit angebissen haben. Sie vermehren sich anscheinend!


----------



## Axtwerfer (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dorsch lief etwas zäh am Sonntag,  dafür ging hering um so besser.  Die Größen waren teilweise beachtlich.


----------



## Jonny1985 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wieviele Heringe hattet ihr?

Petri


----------



## Axtwerfer (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gezählt haben wir nicht,  geschätzt 70 Stück.  Wir hätten auch mehr fangen können,  aber das reichte uns .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin, wenn die Prognosen so bleiben will ich mitm Kayak Samstag raus, wo habt ihr dei Heringe etwa gefangen?#t


----------



## Blaupause (1. November 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ca. auf der Kante von 13-19 Meter vor Sierksdorf. Vorwiegend im tiefen Wasser.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

vielen Dank, dann werde ich wohl Haffkrug einsetzen#6


----------



## Torstenh (2. November 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

mit meinem Kommentar ging es mir auch nicht um die menge sondern um die kilo angabe in filet.


----------



## Salora (2. November 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Am Sonntag waren wir mit der Prof auch endlich mal wieder raus, dass Wetter hatte uns in den letzten Wochen so einige Ausfahrten unmöglich gemacht. Hering ist satt und reichlich in der ganzen Bucht in tollen Größen vorhanden. Mit Dorsch taten wir uns etwas schwer aber lest selbst. 

> zum Bericht vom 30.10


----------



## Salora (10. November 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Letzten Samstag waren wir (10 Angler) auch wieder raus, gerade ein Dorsch kam an Bord aber dafür wieder gute Heringe. Kein Wunder das die Dorsche bei dem Futterangebot nicht wirklich zu überlisten sind, ich hoffe mal das wir jetzt am Sonntag mehr Glück haben....|rolleyes

> Bilderbericht


----------



## bombe220488 (10. November 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke für eure Berichte!!

Wetter sieht ja gut aus für das Wochenende


----------



## TW1 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin,

wir waren am We in der Bucht unterwegs mit sehr unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen. Wer ein Echolot an Bord hat kann die Heringsschwärme dort kaum übersehen. Vor Neustadt und Sierksdorf war das Echot voll mit Hering; zum Teil auf einer Driftlänge von 70 Metern. Man musste nur ein wenig suchen.
Schleppen war für uns nicht möglich; wir sind bis Bliesdorf hoch und alle 5 Minuten waren die Haken voll mit Seegras; das hat wenig Spass gemacht. Auf dem Walkyriengrund war ebenfalls wenig los und so haben wir uns auf das Ärgern von Heringen beschränkt. 

"Die Kunst des Aufhörens" war wieder einmal eine Herausforderung und so hat der Rücken beim abendlichen Schnibbeln doch manchmal sein Leid geklagt.
Wir hatten tolles Wetter, wenig Wind und eine sehr kurzweilige Angelei. Absolut Top.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (16. November 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

ja das Kraut nervt aktuell sehr...Das ist wahr... Petri zum Rücken :-D


----------



## Salora (16. November 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri zu den Silberlingen #6

Wir waren am Sonntag auch wieder unterwegs, hatten aber diesmal mehr versucht auf Dorsch zu angeln. Was da von Travemünde bis Timmendorf an Netzen stand war der absolute Wahnsinn, man kam an die guten flachen Stellen einfach nicht ran... #d

> bebilderter Bericht


----------



## Schneiderfisch (16. November 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

so ein Pech....Ich habe ab Sierksdorf bis Timmendorf nicht eins gehabt Uwe!


----------



## climber (16. November 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Salora schrieb:


> Petri zu den Silberlingen #6
> 
> Wir waren am Sonntag auch wieder unterwegs, hatten aber diesmal mehr versucht auf Dorsch zu angeln. Was da von Travemünde bis Timmendorf an Netzen stand war der absolute Wahnsinn, man kam an die guten flachen Stellen einfach nicht ran... #d
> 
> > bebilderter Bericht



Hallo,

wir waren am WE vor Niendorf und auch Netze soweit die Augen sehen konnten. 

Gruß climber


----------



## Hecht-Hirte (19. November 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

waren heut von etwa 12.30 bis 14.00 auf dem Steinriff nördlich Broten-Ost unterwegs und konnten zu zweit 8 Dorsche an Bord holen. Waren alle etwa gleich groß bei 60cm. Haben so zwischen 6 und 8 Meter gebissen. Köder roter Kopyto.


----------



## Marco74 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Am 17.11. war ich draußen und konnte die vielen Netze vor Niendorf auch "bewundern". 
Fisch gab es vor Sierksdorf. Eine Hand voll brauchbarer Dorsche, 4 lütte Forellen und als Highlight einen der wenigen verbliebenen Seelachse. Mit 72 cm schon sehr sportlich ;-)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moin, kann mir jemand sagen wie es aktuell in der Lübecker Bucht  mit Netzen aussieht?Ich wollte Freitag mit dem Kayak von  Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz mit Wattie auf Platte,und Infos wären nett, vielen Dank|wavey:


----------



## Stefan1887 (24. November 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin !

Ich will am Freitag mal ab Neustadt raus. Habe vom Brandungsangeln noch etliche Sandwürmer über und würde es gerne mal auf Platte versuchen . Habe es dort noch nie versucht .Ab wo fangen die lohnenden Strecken an ? Würde es wohl bei 4-8 m Wassertiefe versuchen . Muß ich bis Höhe der Sandstrände Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz fahren.? Kleine Dorsche muß ich nicht unbedingt haben.Würde am liebsten ein reine Plattenstelle aufsuchen.

Gruß  Stefan#h


----------



## Salora (24. November 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Stefan1887 schrieb:


> Ich will am Freitag mal ab Neustadt raus.  Muß ich bis Höhe der Sandstrände Haffkrug oder Scharbeutz fahren.?



Die Wettervorhersage für Morgen schaut recht angenehm aus. Eine fast sichere und recht beliebte Plattfischstelle ist eigentlich immer rund um die Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken, da sollte schon was beissen. Als kleine Orientierungshilfe mal einige Bilder, sind zwar aus dem Vorjahr aber an der Fängigkeit hat sich dort kaum etwas verändert. Viel Petri für Morgen.


----------



## Stefan1887 (24. November 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin !

Vielen Dank für den Tip ,Salora.
Hoffe dieses Mal wirds besser wie zuvor.

Gruß  Stefan


----------



## Hering 58 (24. November 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Salora schrieb:


> Die Wettervorhersage für Morgen schaut recht angenehm aus. Eine fast sichere und recht beliebte Plattfischstelle ist eigentlich immer rund um die Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken, da sollte schon was beissen. Als kleine Orientierungshilfe mal einige Bilder, sind zwar aus dem Vorjahr aber an der Fängigkeit hat sich dort kaum etwas verändert. Viel Petri für Morgen.


Sehr schöne Fangbilder.#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich werde es heute mit dem Kayak zwischen Scharbeutzund Haffkrug versuchen.Wenn du dies noch liest, ich bin der mit der orangen Mütze, falls du in der Gegend bist, komm mal ran zum schnacken


----------



## Stefan1887 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin !

Fahre jetzt nicht mehr los.
Bei uns richtig Nebel ,die Webcams zeigen sehr viel Nebel.

Bin desöfteren mit dem Nebel richtig auf die Schnau.. gefallen. 
Das hab ich mir geschworen .Viel Nebel - nein.
 Mittags los 
lohnt sich auch nicht .Von losfahren ,slippen bis angeln
dauert es knapp 2 Std und um 16.00 wird bald dunkel.
Wollte hauptsächlich schleppen und das geht bei Nebel 
nicht so doll mit schlechter Sicht.

Schade ,dann eben morgen wieder Brandung.

Gruß  Stefan|gr:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (26. November 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Jo, der Nebel war schon heftig.Aber ab 11.00 gings...bin 11.10 rein, vorher hatte ich die Motoren  nur gehört, dann aber die Boote gesehen zwischen den Netzen.....gut, bei fast keiner Drift zwischen Haffkrug und Scharbeutz Watties gebadet.Keine Platten, nur einen Dorsch von 53 den es heute mit Sahnemeerettich gibt.......ich bin um 15.10dann wieder  am Strand gewesen


----------



## Salora (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Eigentlich ist es ja noch etwas früh für einen Jahresrückblick, aber leider verhindert ein Maschinendefekt seit Anfang Dezember weitere Ausfahrten in diesem Jahr....#d







Wir alle hoffen das sich die Reparatur nicht all zusehr in die Länge zieht und wir im neuen Jahr gleich wieder raus können. Hunderte von Bildern sind so in zwei Teilen bei 16 Ausfahrten zusammen gekommen, viel Spaß beim anschauen.

> Das war unser Prof Kutterjahr 2016 ab Travemünde


----------



## Onkel Frank (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin. Weiß jemand ob man in Grömitz slippen kann ? Ob da für Kleinboote offen ist ?


----------



## mirkmen (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo,
 ich hatte mit dem Hafenmeister und mit der Gemeinde Grömitz telefoniert, der Hafen ist nur noch von ca. Ostern bis Oktober offen, auch die Slipanlage. Das kostenlose Slipen über die Wintermonate wird es nicht mehr geben, da es zu Verschmutzungen und Beschädigungen kam, wie zB. Parkplatzabsperrung beim rangieren mit dem Trailer beschädigt, die dann nicht beim Hafenmeister gemeldet wurde obwohl man ja versichert ist oder Überschreitung der Tragfähigkeit durch größere Boote etc.


----------



## Onkel Frank (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ok. Danke dir #6


----------



## Torstenh (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Immer das gleiche. Wenige doofe machen alles kaputt


----------



## offense80 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Salora

Sehr klasse Bilder #6

Hat Spaß gemacht sie sich anzusehen und ein wenig von "besseren Fängen" zu träumen


----------



## bombe220488 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War Samstag los, zwischen Klinikum und Pelzerhaken 8 Dorsche und ein paar Heringe. Gefangen bei 15m auf Pilker.


----------



## der-michler (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War gestern für 1,5std. los hier die Fotos. 4 Dorsche , 1Mefo


----------



## SFVNOR (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



der-michler schrieb:


> War gestern für 1,5std. los hier die Fotos. 4 Dorsche , 1Mefo



edit Mod


----------



## uwe 56 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

... und es geht schon wieder los#q 
  von mir ein volles Petri, aber Fotos werde ich mir verkneifen.
 Petri Heil
 Uwe 56


----------



## Marco74 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

jipp. Man kann ja auch gar nicht abschätzen wie groß die Kiste bzw. die Fische sind.
Petri und Danke für die Fangmeldung (sonst schreibt ja keiner mehr etwas...)


----------



## aesche100 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Tolle Fische!!
Petri und lasst sie euch schmecken!


----------



## Christian2512 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri!

Ich sehe das genauso. Außerdem kann man nicht jeden Fisch zurücksetzen. Bei manchen ist der Haken gefühlt schon fast verdaut, so tief sitzt der drin. Dann lieber töten und mitnehmen als fast tot ins Wasser setzen und der schwimmt noch fünf Minuten mit dem Bauch oben.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Jose (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

diese diskussion ist bitte beendet!


----------



## bombe220488 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Bin zwar zu spät aber wer das Thema Dorsch/Ostsee etwas verfolgt oder selbst unterwegs ist weiß das es Aktuell recht schwierig ist untermaßige ans Band zu bekommen. 

Das Gesetz sagt das ein gefangener Dorsch von 38cm mitgenommen werden muss. C&R ist in SH verboten. 

Aber eh alles schwachsinn. Petri zum tollen Fang!


----------



## Ableger (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Schade wäre, wenn dieser Thread im Forum einschlafen würde. Wir waren heute zu zweit in der Bucht unterwegs. 3 Stunden geschleppt und nach dem 10. Dorsch Besuch von der Wasserschutzpolizei....  Trotzdem: toller Tag auf dem Wasser. Die Dorsche sind wieer da |bigeyes


----------



## offense80 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Beschlagnahmt? Ach ja war nicht Schonzeit und jeder darf nur 3 Dorsche entnehmen? Oder wie war das jetzt noch.....haben die scheiß Berufsfischer denen wir die Quote mit verdanken ( da wir Angler ja mindestens genau so viel fangen wie die ) eigentlich auch ein Baglimit in der Schonzeit?


----------



## Marco74 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Polemik hilft kaum weiter...
Wir sollten uns an die Quote halten und gut ist.
Und wer gut informiert ist, sollte wissen dass für Januar noch 5 Dorsche gilt und für Februar/März 3... wobei ich in der Laichzeit für NULL plädiere!


----------



## Fxndlxng (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

|good:


----------



## offense80 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Muss ich mich echt mal informieren bzw GUT informieren. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, ich hätte jetzt nach 3 Dorschen aufgehört zu angeln, und hätte noch 2 mehr mitnehmen können.....hätte ich damals in der Schule nur schon gewusst, das Mathe mal irgendwann wichtig wird für mich beim angeln, ich hätte besser aufgepasst. 

Wo ich dir absolut recht geben:

NULL Dorsch in der Schonzeit für ALLE !!! 

Null Dorsch für die Angler
Null Dorsch für die Berufsfischer


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moin, angelt eigentlich jemand von euch um diese Zeit gezielt auf Heringe? und wenn ja habt ihr schon welche? Würde demnächst gerne mal mit dem Kayak los und welche fangen.......|wavey:


----------



## bensihari (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Min zusammen,

 weiß jemand, wie die Eislage in Neustadt ist? Ist in der Kunya Werft slippen noch möglich?

 Viele Grüße
 Jens


----------



## Nico27 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich kann nur für travemünde sprechen...und da gibt es keine Probleme


----------



## bensihari (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke! 
Dann hab ich immerhin schon mal ne Ausweichmöglichkeit! Ist die Slippe noch kostenlos?

VG Jens


----------



## Nico27 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja, das ist sie


----------



## Hardy48 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Schau dir mal die Webcam von Neustadt, letzten 24 Stunden an, Hafen ist teilweise erfasst, sieht sehr gut aus. Hier http://de.webcams.travel/webcam/fullscreen/1209152182


----------



## RoGli (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Kunja und Ancora ist eisfrei - kann sich aber bis zum WE noch ändern. -3Grad und Ostwind. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bensihari (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke! 
Ja, bis zum WE wird das echt kalt. Kommt jemand am Freitag in der Kunya noch vorbei? Ich hab die letzten Male den Hafenmeister nie erreicht...


----------



## Piranha45 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo, kann einer was sagen wie es aktuell an der Slippe Kunya Werft aussieht, kommt man rein?


----------



## mefofänger (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

kein eis


Piranha45 schrieb:


> Hallo, kann einer was sagen wie es aktuell an der Slippe Kunya Werft aussieht, kommt man rein?


----------



## mefofänger (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

weiß einer hier was für eine suchaktion in der bucht läuft.mfg


----------



## Spaßfischer (16. März 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo liebe Boardies,
ich bin mit meiner Familie vom 17.6.-28.6. am Timmendorfer Strand und möchte neben den Brandungsruten auch gerne noch meine Spinnrute einpacken und mir ein Boot in der Neustädter Bucht mieten. 
Ich bin absoluter Meeresneuling, fische normalerweise auf die "süßen" Räuber 
An die Erfahrenen, lohnt es sich ohne Kenntnis raus zu fahren und wie sehen die Chancen im Juni auf Dorsch aus?
Was für Equipment sollte ich einpacken (Bleiköpfe, Ködergrößen)

Ich danke vielmals...

PS: gerne fahre ich auch bei einem alten Seebären mit und lass mich Guiden ;-)


----------



## astratrinker (16. März 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

Würd von meiner Seite sagen:

Nimm deine Zanderpeitsche, Rolle sollte Seewasser geeignet sein, geflochtene Schnur, monofiles Vorfach. Köder würd ich an deiner Stelle kurz vorher mal im Angelladen an der Küste reinschauen, der sagt dir schon was grad geht und wo du hin musst. Pilker und Gufi sind immer gut, Beifänger lass ich perönlich sein, da da viele lütte rauf gehen.

Viel Spaß und fette Beute.


----------



## Cocu (16. März 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

2016 habe ich persönlich extrem wenig Dorsch "gefunden", es mag da Spezialisten geben, die an ihren Top-Plätzen weiterhin gut gefangen haben, aber wenn Du Lust auf etwas "einfacheres" kurzweiligeres "Spinnfischen" hast, würde ich Dir Plattfischangeln mit Buttlöffel empfehlen!

Oder eben Spinnfischen auf Hornhechte, und mit viel Glück eine Meerforelle erwischen. #6

Willst Du es trotzdem auf Dorsche probieren, hat der astratrinker das schon bestens beschrieben. Wenn Du ganz konkrete Empfehlungen bevorzugst: Ich nehme fast nur noch das 10 cm Möhrchen von Lieblingsköder an Bleiköpfen zwischen 20g und 60g. 

Viele Grüße vom "holstentrinker" :m


----------



## Flatfish86 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Auf Dorsch geht auch immer gut ein 25gr Snaps in rot/schwarz. Damit dann in der Dämmerung auf ne Seebrücke stellen z.B. in Niendorf. Da sollte dann auch was gehen. Achso Einzelhaken nicht vergessen, damit du ihn schön langsam mit Stopps über den Grund ziehen kannst!


----------



## Spaßfischer (16. März 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Danke schonmal für die Antwort...


----------



## bombe220488 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Kennt jemand eine Unterkunft um zB. auch mal Samstag und Sonntag rausfahren zu können. Meine Anreise ist leider zu lang, finde nur Mietwohnungen ab 5 Tagen.


----------



## Salora (20. März 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand eine Unterkunft um zB. auch mal Samstag und Sonntag rausfahren zu können. Meine Anreise ist leider zu lang, finde nur Mietwohnungen ab 5 Tagen.



EHSFV Travemünde:

Salonwagen des EHSFV

Vereinshaus des EHSFV


----------



## Eristo (22. März 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Deninho08 schrieb:


> |wavey:an alle,
> ich bin zufällig auf die adresse vom angeltreff in neustadt (holstein) gekommen und habe gesehen, dass dort ein anglerboard-treffen stattgefunden hat.
> deshalb wünsche ich mir, dass diejenigen von euch, die dabei waren aber auch die leute die so schonmal da waren, mal sagen können wie die angelgegebenheiten dort, bzgl. Fischarten, Methoden usw., sind???
> ich selbst würde nämlich gern einen trip dorthin machen.
> ...



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Das Einfachste ist wohl, wenn du im Anglerboard, z. B. hier unter “Neustädter Bucht“, zurück in die jeweils in Frage kommenden Monate der letzten Jahre blätterst. Wenn du mit Google suchst und “Anglerboard“ mit eingibst, kannst du sicher auch interessante Verweise finden. #6


----------



## tolik85 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

ich habe vor, nächstes Wochenende endlich mal seit langem wieder  rauszufahren. Kann mir jemand sagen wie es gerade in der Bucht aussieht, was man aktuell in der Bucht fängt. Ob Hering reichlich da ist?
Es gab seit langem keine Berichte in diesem Thread. Ich kann aber kaum glauben dass bei so einem schönen Wetter keinen draußen war.
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## blue pearl (5. April 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin, leider kommen hier keine fangmeldungen mehr, alles kümmert sich nur noch um die Fangbegrenzung beim Dorsch . Ich war vor kurzem draussen  Dorsch und Plattfisch beißt ganz gut. Hering war zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht unterwegs. Gruß und Petri an alle


----------



## Matze 74 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

Ich denke mal auch das es der Fangbegrenzung geschuldet ist das gar keine Meldungen mehr gepostet wurden........
Aber es dürfen ja jetzt wieder 5 Stk pro Angler gefangen werden :m:m, da werden mit Sicherheit bald die ersten Beiträge kommen. Also haut in die Tasten 
. Das Wetter am Sonntag soll ja überragend werden. Da wird 100% richtig watt los sein in der Bucht......
Freue mich schon auf eure Beiträge, bis dahin alles Gute und stramme Schnüre...

LG Matze #h


----------



## SyncroT3 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Also heute war so richtig mau...Wo sind die Fische hin? 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## offense80 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Die halten sich an die Fangbegrenzung und schwimmen jetzt nur noch in 5er Trupps rum, und sind dadurch schwerer zu finden


----------



## SFVNOR (9. April 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin,

Vielleicht liegt es wirklich daran dass der Dorschbestand abgefischt ist und die Fangbegrenzung gerechtfertigt ist ? 
Dennoch denke ich dass die Maßnahmen gegenüber den Anglern nicht gerechtfertigt sind.
Den Berufsfischern und Nebenerwerbsfischern (Nebenerwerb gehört verboten) muss man auf die Finger klopfen. 
Zum Zweiten gehört das Mindestmaß auf 42 cm erhöht und das leidige Thema CR auf den Prüfstand. 
Warum darf ich keinen Fisch schonend zurück setzten nur weil Dieser mal gerade 38 cm erreicht hat ? #q Das ist doch kontraproduktiv in Bezug auf die Fortpflanzung der Bestände. 

Gruß und Petri,

Stefan


----------



## Eristo (9. April 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Vielleicht liegt es wirklich daran dass der Dorschbestand abgefischt ist und die Fangbegrenzung gerechtfertigt ist ?
> Dennoch denke ich dass die Maßnahmen gegenüber den Anglern nicht gerechtfertigt sind.
> ...



____________________________________________

Nebenerwerbsfischer gibt es schon sehr lange nicht mehr in SH. Das waren vor 40-50 Jahren Fischer, die neben ihrer Arbeit, oder kleinen Landwirtschaft fischen und den Fang ganz oder teilweise verkauften durften.  Eine stark begrenzte Anzahl von Reusen (vier Stück in der Ostsee) oder vier Reusen und zwei Butt-Netze (in der Nordsee) darf jeder stellen, der sich einen Reusenschein holt. Voraussetzung ist zusätzlich der Bundesfischereischein sowie der SH-Jahresschein. Alle Fangbegrenzungen der normalen Angler gelten für sie auch. Genauso wie für die normalen Angler ist jeglicher Verkauf des Fanges VERBOTEN. Es gibt keine "Nebenerwerbsfischer" mehr.   Wenn du jemanden kennst, der seinen Fang verkauft, zeige ihn einfach an! Das ist meiner Meinung nach legitim - und sinnvoll!


----------



## bierstuch (9. April 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo zusammen...

War gestern auf dem Wasser ... Haben zu zweit von 9:00 bis 18:00 sämtliches an Angelwissen angewandt und konnten gerade einmal 5 Fische verhaften, wobei nur einer unserem Schonmaß von 55cm gerade so entsprach.
Die Fische kamen beim Schleppen bei 10m Tiefe mit Ködern die 8m liefen. Ein paar Fehlbisse gesellten sich dazu... Das Gummieren egal in welcher Tiefe brachte gar nichts... 
So das war es erstmal, dann muss ich wohl noch mal die Tage hoch fahren... 
Grüße


----------



## Axtwerfer (10. April 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

vor 2 Wochen hatten wir Dorsch zwischen 15-17 m. Hering war massig da , bissen aber schlecht.  Mefoschleppen total null...Bin auf die ersten Hornifänge gespannt.


----------



## tolik85 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir waren gestern zu dritt in der Buch. Es war richtig mau. Wir haben einen Dorsch und einen Hering gefangen. Ich habe noch mit zwei Anglergruppen gesprochen, sie hatte auch nichts gefangen. Also gestern war kein guter Tag zum Angeln, dafür war aber das Wetter richtig gut .


----------



## Salora (11. April 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Eristo schrieb:


> ____________________________________________
> 
> Nebenerwerbsfischer gibt es schon sehr lange nicht mehr in SH.
> 
> Es gibt keine "Nebenerwerbsfischer" mehr.   Wenn du jemanden kennst, der seinen Fang verkauft, zeige ihn einfach an! Das ist meiner Meinung nach legitim - und sinnvoll!



Mich wundert wirklich etwas das hier niemand diesen Aussagen widerspricht.|kopfkrat Aber bevor noch jemand losrennt und Anzeigen erstattet, nach dem Motto "Habe ich doch im AB gelesen"....|rolleyes|rolleyes

Wie auch immer, natürlich gibt es nicht nur in SH noch die Nebenerwerbsfischerei. 



			
				Pressetext 23.09.2016 schrieb:
			
		

> In Schleswig-Holstein gibt es 167 Fahrzeuge der Haupterwerbsfischerei in der Ostsee und *255 der Nebenerwerbsfischerei*.
> 
> Quelle: https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE/Landesregierung/V/Presse/PI/2016/0916/MELUR_160923_Dorschquote.html



Die Entwicklung scheint jedoch rückläufig zu sein, wie man den Jahresberichten des Landesamtes für Landwirtschaft, Umwelt und ländliche Räume entnehmen kann (Seite 7)

Soviel dazu....


----------



## engelhai (11. April 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Natürlich gibt es noch genug Nebenerwerbsfischer. Es werden nur keine neuen Nebenerwerbsfischereischeine mehr ausgegeben. Jetzt muss man wohl warten bis diejenigen, die noch die Erlaubnis besitzen weggestorben sind bis dieser Blödsinn ein Ende hat. In der Kieler Förde sind im Augenblick genug von denen daran beteiligt das kaum noch ein Hering durchkommt!


----------



## Eristo (11. April 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Salora schrieb:


> Mich wundert wirklich etwas das hier niemand diesen Aussagen widerspricht.|kopfkrat Aber bevor noch jemand losrennt und Anzeigen erstattet, nach dem Motto "Habe ich doch im AB gelesen"....|rolleyes|rolleyes
> 
> Wie auch immer, natürlich gibt es nicht nur in SH noch die Nebenerwerbsfischerei.
> 
> ...



_____________________________________________

Da habe ich wohl etwas als Wissen wiedergegeben, das ich selber nur aus angeblich sicherer Quelle gehört habe? #c

Auf jeden Fall danke ich dir für die sehr gute Recherche mit Quellenangabe! #6

Gibt es evtl. noch eine kleinere Version, die als "Freizeitfischerei" bezeichnet wird? |kopfkrat


----------



## Salora (11. April 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Eristo schrieb:


> _____________________________________________
> 
> Gibt es evtl. noch eine kleinere Version, die als "Freizeitfischerei" bezeichnet wird? |kopfkrat



Ja, da gibt es noch lt. Landesfischereigesetz SH - LFischG § 4 Abs 5 folgende Regelung: 

_Personen, die nicht Erwerbsfischerinnen oder Erwerbsfischer sind, kann die obere Fischereibehörde die Benutzung einzelner Arten von Fanggeräten in geringem Umfang unter Nebenbestimmungen gestatten._

Vor längerer Zeit konnte jeder SH`ler mit Fischereischein (auch wir Angler) ein oder 2 (?) Stellnetze, eine Schnur mit 100 Haken sowie entweder 4 Reusen oder 2 Doppelreusen legen. Stellnetz (e?) und die 100 Haken sind vor einiger Zeit entfallen aber die Genehmigung für Reusen kann man heute noch erhalten. Die Kosten betragen für 2 Jahre 35€ und das nannte sich mal Hobbyfischerei oder so ähnlich....


----------



## Thesen (11. April 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Ihr,

waren Sonntag ebenfalls in der Bucht, hatten zu zweit 15 Dorsche, mehrere haben wir noch verloren.
Erfreulicherweise waren die Durchschnittsgrößen sehr gut, größtenteils zwischen 50 - 60 cm.

Nach einigem Suchen hatten wir die Fische im Tiefen bei 20 -21 Metern gefunden.
Köder waren gejiggte Gummifische und Twister zwischen 10 - 15 cm. Bei den Farben gab es weitestgehend keine großen Unterschiede wobei LK Wasabi und Shaker in Motoröl gefühlt am besten waren (die anderen haben aber auch gefangen).

Seltsamerweise haben wir nach einem Spotwechsel immer sofort 2-3 Fische gefangen, danach war nichts mehr zu holen. Ist man dann 100 Meter weiter gefahren, so kamen sofort wieder 2-3 Fische. 
Kann es mir nur erklären, dass die Fische nicht viel in Bewegung sind und wir am Sonntag null Drift hatten.

Beim Wobblern ging nichts, lag wohl aber daran, dass wir unsere Wobbler nicht auf die 20 Meter Tiefe bekommen haben.


----------



## SyncroT3 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das kann ich so auch bestätigen,.. Allerdings haben wir nicht so viele gefunden.. Wo wart ihr denn hauptsächlich?


----------



## Thesen (12. April 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir waren nord östlich von den Wracks, also die Wracks überfahren und dann ins Tiefe.
An den Wracks selber ging vormittags gar nichts, am späten Nachmittag kamen dort aber auch noch ein paar Fische.


----------



## offense80 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Thesen schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr,
> 
> waren Sonntag ebenfalls in der Bucht, hatten zu zweit 15 Dorsche, mehrere haben wir noch verloren.




macht pro Mann 7,5 Dorsche bei einem Baglimit von Stück pro Mann. 
Boa ihr seid sooooo schlimme Finger-setzt euch hier einfach über die Gesetze hinweg. Wenn das jeder machen würde. Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit-wir haben ja welche zurückgesetzt-da war doch auch mal was wegen C&R |kopfkrat

Jaaa das Angeln wird langsam immer krimineller 

Und die liebe Petra und ihre Schwester Nabuline lesen solche Berichte sicher ganz gierig mit, um dann nichts besseres zu tun zu haben als dich bösen Angler anzuzeigen.


----------



## engelhai (12. April 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Thesen schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr,
> 
> waren Sonntag ebenfalls in der Bucht, hatten zu zweit 15 Dorsche, mehrere haben wir noch verloren.
> 
> ...


----------



## plattenjoe (12. April 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Immer ruhig bleiben , er hat ja nur geschrieben, dass 15 Stück gefangen wurden . Und nicht wieviel tatsächlich mitgenommen wurden . Wenn 5 Stück vor dem landen vom Haken gesprungen sein ist doch alles gut .


----------



## elle-w (12. April 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri zu den Dorschen,es gibt sie ja doch noch.


----------



## Thesen (12. April 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir haben 7 Stück entnommen, die über unserem selbst gesetzten Schonmaß von 55 cm lagen. Und ja, ich befürworte C&R, ist mir auch relativ egal ob sich daran jemand stört.

Hatte eigentlich die Hoffnung, dass wir  hier in diesem Forum unsere Erfahrungen austauschen können, aber dass dann sowas kommt... 

Egal, wenn ich mal wieder draußen bin, Werde ich noch einmal berichten, wer sich daran stört, muss es ja nicht lesen.


----------



## Thesen (12. April 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Und engelhai, bitte unterlasse solche Symbole, die suggerieren sollen, dass ich blöde bin, das ist wirklich kein guter Umgang und einfach unverschämt.
Nun aber bitte zurück zu Dorsch & Co. Vielen Dank für die Petris.


----------



## eltmanner (14. April 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo,
wir (5 Mann), wollen vom 17.04.17 bis 21.04.17 in der Neustädter Bucht vom Boot aus Angeln. Was geht so im Moment, was wird gefangen?
Vielen Dank für die Antworten.


----------



## Slider17 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Thesen,
mit deinem Posting hast du vollkommen Recht, ich finde auch, das hier die Infos im Bezug auf Fangergebnisse und Erfahrungen hier nierdergeschrieben werden sollten und das absolut ohne ZENSUR.
Hier geht es um Erfahrungsberichte in der Bucht. Das hier zur Zeit wirklich wening Postings sind, hängt nicht unbedingt wegen der 5 Fiske Regel ab, sondern von diversen, ich nenne sie mal Antipostings, warum hier nun wenig geschrieben wird. Leute, ich brauche die Infos der Lübecker Bucht, um einigermassen einschätzen zu können, wann was geht.
Diejenigen die hier übers Baglimit labern, spendier ich ne Dose Havesta in Tomate


----------



## offense80 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Slider17 schrieb:


> @Thesen,
> mit deinem Posting hast du vollkommen Recht, ich finde auch, das hier die Infos im Bezug auf Fangergebnisse und Erfahrungen hier nierdergeschrieben werden sollten und das absolut ohne ZENSUR.
> Wer zensiert denn hier etwas....ok, vielleicht sollte man für spezielle Neuboardies hier jedesmal ein dickes ACHTUNG IRONIE Schild vor den Antworten hinstellen
> 
> ...



In diesem Sinne frohe Ostern und jetzt ist Schluss mit Offtopic und dem Rest auch.


----------



## Norbi (16. April 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Und so mancher Angler kann sich seine Fragen selbst beantworten wenn Er angeln geht:m:m


----------



## eltmanner (23. April 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo, 

  hier der Fangbericht von 5 Unterfranken, aus der Neustädter Bucht.
Angeln vom 17.04.2017, 12 Uhr bis 20.04.17, 15 Uhr.


  Hering                  9
  Wittling                0
  Dorsch                 auf Wurm und Fetzen bis 10 Meter nur viele kleine Dorsche, deswegen Wurm und Fetzenangeln abgebrochen, und wen es der Seegang zugelassen hat, im Tiefen (20 m) mit Pilker auf Dorsch. Alles 55 cm bis 60 cm. Wir waren voll zufrieden.

Gruß eltmanner


----------



## SowareN (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Leute, 

wir planen am Samstag eine Tagestour nach Puttgarden,  um auf Plattfisch vom Schlauchboot zu angeln. 
Da es eventuell zu windig werden kann, habe ich an die Neustädter Bucht als Alternative gedacht. Man ist da ja etwas geschützter. Außerdem hat man in der Bucht, denke ich,  auch Chancen,  ein paar Dorsche zu fangen.
Leider kenne ich mich in der Bucht nicht aus. Kann mir vielleicht jemand den einen oder den anderen Hotspot verraten,  wo wir Plattfisch gut angeln können. 
Vor Puttgarden gibt's ja Platten ohne Ende. Aber ob es ähnlich gute Hotspots in der Neustädter Bucht gibt?!

Danke im voraus. 

Grüße, 
SowareN


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Fahrt nach Fehmarn, Flügge. Da ist Plattfisch reichlich vorhanden. Gerade bei Wind aus Ost ein Topplatz.


----------



## climber (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo, 
am WE wird der Wind abflauen.


----------



## SowareN (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Fahrt nach Fehmarn, Flügge. Da ist Plattfisch reichlich vorhanden. Gerade bei Wind aus Ost ein Topplatz.



Danke.
Das wäre natürlich auch eine Alternative. 
Der Wind soll zwar nachlassen,  aber der Wellengang wohl noch nicht.
Daher ist die Westküste natürlich interessant. 
Da war ich zwar noch nie, aber wenn du sagst,  Plattfisch ist auch da reichlich vorhanden - warum nicht.
Hört man eigentlich auch schon was über die Hornhechte? So langsam sollten sie ja auch ankommen, oder? Der Raps ist ja schon am Blühen. 

LG,
SowareN


----------



## climber (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Samstag Wellenhöhe 0,4 - 0,2m
Sonntag Wellenhöhe 0,2m

YachWeather ist bei meinen ganzen Seeapps die mit der höchsten Trefferquote. 
Das sollte zum derzeitigen Stand klappen.


----------



## bombe220488 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Kann jemand aktuell Berichten? Möchte morgen gerne den Dorschen nachstellen


----------



## Raubfischjäger (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo zusammen!

Nach zwei Ausfahrten am Samstag und Sonntag kann ich berichten: Es ist Fisch in der Bucht, man muss aber viel suchen.

Wir konnten am Samstag zu zweit jeweils vier Dorsche bis 63cm sowie eine Meerforelle von 51cm fangen. Nachdem anfangs beim Pilken in Tiefen überhaupt nichts ging, schleppten wir im flacheren Wasser in der Nähe von Pelzerhaken mit 6m laufenden Deep Tail Dancern und der Erfolg stellte sich ein. 

Wie schnell sich die Verhältnisse ändern können, zeigte sich am Sonntag: Es tat sich nämlich im selben Gebiet beim Schleppfischen absolut garnichts. Also beschlossen wir, es woanders zu versuchen und konnten im Bereich Sierksdorf doch noch zu dritt insgesamt sechs Dorsche bis 64cm sowie einen ordentlichen Hornhecht fangen.


----------



## bombe220488 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir waren Sonntag los, recht schnell hatten wir bis Mittag 8 Dorsche ab 45 im Eimer, ab Mittag mit praller Sonne gingen nur noch kleine ans Band.
Wir haben mit Pilker/Snaps in tiefen um 20m geangelt.


----------



## Slider17 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

hey Leutz, war doch Megawetter.
Berichtet doch mal


----------



## Ellerkalle (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo zusammen,


  na denn verfasse ich mal einen kleinen Bericht, für Slider17, zu meinem 1. Angelausflug in die Neustäter Bucht.

  Am Freitag (26.05.) waren wir von ca. 8:45 bis 18:00 erfolgreich Fischen (Fang-Quote ausgeschöpft)

  Wir waren mit einem Kleinboot von Kalle (Karin 6) bei besten Bedingungen draußen.  
  Angefangen haben wir auf der Höhe vom Hansapark in einer Tiefe von 12 Metern. (Genaue Position gerne bei PN) – hier ging es auch gleich munter los und bis 10 Uhr die ersten guten Fische im Eimer (50, 55, 60, 70)  - nach einiger Zeit mussten wir aber das Feld räumen, da eine Regatta sich unseren Spott ausgesucht hatte. Nach kurzen umsetzen auf 19 Meter (gleiche Höhe) konnte ich denn noch einen Kollegen mit 84 überlisten.
Es gingen noch einige Rotznasen auf unsere (orangenen Gummifische)  denn ist der der Wind gegen 12:00 leider total eingebrochen und es war tote Hose.

Wir haben denn Kurs in Richtung Grömitz genommen, wo wir den „Berg“ bearbeitet haben. – Hier war das Motto suchen und finden – viel arbeiten war angesagt.  Gegen 14:00 Uhr ist denn der, nun aus NNO kommende, Wind wiederaufgefrischt. Wir haben denn bis 16:00 Uhr noch einige Fische fangen können und am Ende sind denn ordentliche Fische mitgegangen. 

Rotznasen gab es denn auch noch einige die natürlich alle wieder schwimmen.

Der letzte Stopp wurde uns denn verwehrt, da wir noch ein Havariertes Kleinboot abschleppen mussten- da hatte der betagte 2 Tackter schlapp gemacht.

So haben ich geangelt:
  [FONT=&quot]Rocksweeper Nano mit 50g Wurfgewicht, Shimano Stradic CI4+ 4000 FB mit 0,10er Power Pro (glaube ich…)  42g Köpfe mit 12,5 cm. Gummifischen (Mörchen) – da es immer so lief habe ich auch nix anderes probiert.  [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Die anderen Kollegen haben recht ähnlich gefischt, zum Teil aber auch No Action in Whisky verwendet – ging auch.  Böse Zungen vom Nebenboot haben behauptet wir hätten auch mit Tomaten gefangen ;-) [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Fazit: Ich war, als Langeland und Norwegen Fan, sehr skeptisch. Allerdings hat mit das leichte Fischen echt Spaß gemacht. Daher auch seit langem mal wieder ein Bericht von mir.  [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]By the Way - Der 84er an der Rocke war Adrenalin Pur – war mein 1. Fisch überhaupt an dem Stock. [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*


----------



## Zander Jonny (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Ellerkalle schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> na denn verfasse ich mal einen kleinen Bericht, für Slider17, zu meinem 1. Angelausflug in die Neustäter Bucht.
> ...


 
Geiler Bericht #6

Top


----------



## bombe220488 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

bei uns wurde es Freitag auch schlechter als der Wind einschlief.
Hatten am Ende zu zweit 8 schöne Dorsche und einiges an Kleinkram. 
Leider war vor Travemünde alles mit Netzen zugenagelt.


----------



## Slider17 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Ellerkalle
ich danke dir für deinen Bericht, echt toll geschrieben.


----------



## Ellerkalle (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

gerne


----------



## Greenhorn (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sehr schöner Bericht mit Liebe zum Detail!


----------



## Axtwerfer (3. August 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

2 Tage in der Bucht. Dorsche ohne Ende .....Reichlich aus der Kinderstube aber ab und zu auch mal was mitnehmenswertes - 70 cm .Einige Wittlinge und sehr vereinzelnt Makros.


----------



## sirpma (3. August 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Auf welchen Tiefen bist du unterwegs gewesen? Ich war letzten Freitag im Bereich Pelzerhaken unterwegs und hatte in 3 Stunden nicht einen Biss. Hatte versucht zu schleppen, Pilkern und Gummifisch. Leider gar nichts.... 

Gesendet von meinem Apollo Lite mit Tapatalk


----------



## astratrinker (4. August 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



sirpma schrieb:


> Auf welchen Tiefen bist du unterwegs gewesen? Ich war letzten Freitag im Bereich Pelzerhaken unterwegs und hatte in 3 Stunden nicht einen Biss. Hatte versucht zu schleppen, Pilkern und Gummifisch. Leider gar nichts....
> 
> Du warst in Pelzerhaken und kein Biss? Mein Echo zeigt seit Tagen nur noch babyfischschwärme ohne ende pelzerhaken an.


----------



## sirpma (4. August 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja so war das leider aber die 2 anderen Boote, die ich gesehen habe, hatten auch nichts. Merkwürdig 

Gesendet von meinem Apollo Lite mit Tapatalk


----------



## Axtwerfer (4. August 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Richtung Steinriff zwischen 16 und 18 meter.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (4. August 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@Axtwerfer
Da haste aber RICHTIG Glück gehabt!
Wir Neustadt locals fahren schon seit Wochen gezielt nach Kiel weil bei uns in der Bucht gar nichts geht!
In Kiel stehen die Makrelen so gestapelt das man sie sogar vom Ufer am Sartorikai mit der Spinnflitze erwischen kann!
Ebenso aufm Stoller Grund...
Aber ich bin seit Wochen in der Bucht jedes We unterwegs und versuche ganz gezielt auf Makrele aber nixxx...
sehe viele andere Boote die Schleppen und mit Paternostern jiggen... Von Makrelen dieses wie letztes Jahr weit und breit nüscht zu sehen!
Gratuliere. Da haste mal die Nadel im Heuhaufen gefunden 
Höre auch abends im Hafen nie von erfolgreichen Makrofängern...


----------



## Schneiderfisch (4. August 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



sirpma schrieb:


> Auf welchen Tiefen bist du unterwegs gewesen? Ich war letzten Freitag im Bereich Pelzerhaken unterwegs und hatte in 3 Stunden nicht einen Biss. Hatte versucht zu schleppen, Pilkern und Gummifisch. Leider gar nichts....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Apollo Lite mit Tapatalk



Das spielt sich seit WOCHEN schon so ab!
Ich bin wirklich gut vernetzt und spreche viele andere Bootsangler...die schneidern alle ab...
Echt ne Katastrophe dieses Jahr!


----------



## Marco74 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Babydorsche und kleine Wittlinge ohne Ende. Kenn ich auch!!
Eigentllich sollte man die Bucht zur Zeit wirklich nicht beangeln, um den Nachwuchs zu schonen.
Das kann mir keiner erzählen, dass die Babydorsche den Fahrstuhl aus mehr als 15 Metern verkraften... ;-(


----------



## Schneiderfisch (4. August 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Marco74 schrieb:


> Babydorsche und kleine Wittlinge ohne Ende. Kenn ich auch!!
> Eigentllich sollte man die Bucht zur Zeit wirklich nicht beangeln, um den Nachwuchs zu schonen.
> Das kann mir keiner erzählen, dass die Babydorsche den Fahrstuhl aus mehr als 15 Metern verkraften... ;-(




Eigentlich müsste man sein Boot direkt nach Kiel verlegen und die Bucht dieses Jahr ausklammern...Ich hatte auch schon oft den Köder nicht mal aufm Grund und so nen 20cm Schniepel dran die dann ganz schon Geschnappt haben wenn ich sie aus 19m Tiefe hochgepumpt habe...
in 2 Jahren gibts wieder Fisch aber 2017 ist wahrlich nicht das HL Bucht Jahr...


----------



## bombe220488 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich hab mein Boot auch erstmal eingemottet in der Bucht geht im Sommer eh nichts, viel zu warmes Wasser und kraut ohne Ende, das tut sich auch kein Dorsch an...


----------



## Nico27 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moinsen...
Auch ich bin noch da.
Aber das Angeln hier vor Travemünde ist echt der reinste Krampf. Bin nun einige Male rausgefahren ohne auch nur etwas Verwertbares mitnehmen zu können. Ich zweifle langsam an mir selbst...
...die Fische halten sich an eine nullkommanix-schonzeit.
Liebe Grüße 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## steve71 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Gerade gelesen. Mir erging es genau so. Ausser viel kraut und kleinfisch konnte ich bei den letzten angeltouren in der bucht nichts vermelden. Lohnt nicht!


----------



## blue pearl (5. August 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Tja, dem kann ich nur zustimmen . Ich dachte schon ich wär der einzige der nichts ausser mini Dorsch und Wittlinge ans Band bekommt, selbst bei den Platten ist nichts zu holen.


----------



## climber (5. August 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,
du bist nicht der einzigste. 
Auch hier in der Howachter Bucht ist es schwierig mit dem Dorsch und wir sind fast jedes WE auf dem Wasser. 
Dafür gab es letzten Monat einen Steinbutt und einen "mini" Seeteufel, grins.


----------



## astratrinker (5. August 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wir haben schon unsere Dorsche gefangen, geht halt nur mit großem Gummifisch und ganz wenig bewegung,damit man keinen von den Lütten hakt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> In Kiel stehen die Makrelen so gestapelt das man sie sogar vom Ufer am Sartorikai mit der Spinnflitze erwischen kann!


aus dem Osten (Rostock >> Rügen) hör ich ja auch immer wieder von guten Makrelenfängen (seit Jahren), dass das in Kiel soo gut sein soll, hör ich auch das erste Mal.

Ausnahme oder "normal" da in Kieler Bucht???


----------



## Axtwerfer (5. August 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Klar gab es viele kleine. Zurück setzen war aber kein Problem , konnte auf dem echo gut sehen wie sie wieder Richtung Grund gingen. Habe das Paternoster einfach nicht zum Grund durchsacken lassen,  sondern Oberflächen nah. 4 makrelen sind es geworden,  eine richtig fette ü 40 die anderen ca. 35. Dorsch ging am besten mit größeren Gummi um selektiver zu angeln.Bild zeigt Muttern mit ihren ersten gefangenen Dorsch.  War Fix und Fertig. ...aber glücklich.


----------



## Schneiderfisch (5. August 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> aus dem Osten (Rostock >> Rügen) hör ich ja auch immer wieder von guten Makrelenfängen (seit Jahren), dass das in Kiel soo gut sein soll, hör ich auch das erste Mal.
> 
> Ausnahme oder "normal" da in Kieler Bucht???



Nee ist dieses Jahr schon was besonderes Thomas.
Letztes Jahr war generell schlecht in der westlichen Ostsee mit Makrelen, dieses Jahr aber Kiel super! :vik:


----------



## Schneiderfisch (5. August 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> .Bild zeigt Muttern mit ihren ersten gefangenen Dorsch.  War Fix und Fertig. ...aber glücklich.



Sag ma ist deine Mammi n Vampir? 
Petri euch! :m Top gemacht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Schneiderfisch schrieb:


> Nee ist dieses Jahr schon was besonderes Thomas.
> Letztes Jahr war generell schlecht in der westlichen Ostsee mit Makrelen, dieses Jahr aber Kiel super! :vik:


Danke - hätt mich doch gewundert!


----------



## Marco74 (5. August 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Mini Seeteufel vor Hohwacht?
Zeig ihn...das will ich sehen
Und wie groß war der Steinbutt? Und worauf?


----------



## climber (5. August 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo,
der Seeteufel war vielleicht 25cm groß. 
Das Bild kann ich morgen abend reinstellen, wenn ich vom 
Wasser zurück bin.
Der Steinbutt war 45cm groß und habe ich auf einen roten Gufi gefangen.


----------



## Memy (5. August 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Waren heute das erste mal auf der Ostsee angeln!
Hat richtig Spaß gemacht, auch wenn kein maßiger Fang dabei war...

Haben circa 30 kleine Dorsche rausgeholt... diese natürlich ordentlich zurückgesetzt : )

Ist das da normal?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Memy schrieb:


> Waren heute das erste mal auf der Ostsee angeln!
> Hat richtig Spaß gemacht, auch wenn kein maßiger Fang dabei war...
> 
> Haben circa 30 kleine Dorsche rausgeholt... diese natürlich ordentlich zurückgesetzt : )
> ...



Momentan ist viel kleiner Dorsch unterwegs, den es eigentlich nicht geben dürfte laut Wissenschaft (die so um 30 - 40 c.
2015er Jahrgang.

Dazu viele vom 2016er (< 30 cm)..

Da isses schwer, was anderes zu erwischen, wenn die unterwegs sind.

Hilft daher nur Stelle wechseln, wo es weniger von den lütten gibt.

Diese Kleinen machen ja weder zum fangen/drillen noch zum Essen wirklich Spaß und Freude...


----------



## climber (6. August 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Marco74 schrieb:


> Mini Seeteufel vor Hohwacht?
> Zeig ihn...das will ich sehen
> Und wie groß war der Steinbutt? Und worauf?



wie versprochen.


----------



## Leihwagenmafia (6. August 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ist das nicht ein Seeskorpion ?


----------



## climber (6. August 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sieht wohl so aus wie ein Seeskorpion.

Wieder etwas gelernt.


----------



## bombe220488 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ist doch quasi ein Mini Seeteufel


----------



## mefofux (10. August 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri zum teuflischen Skorpion! Ich dachte früher, das wär 'n Knurrhahn, is aber wohl nicht so. Kann mich mal bitte jemand aufklären, was ein "Knurrhahn" ist, evtl. mit Photo? Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Jan1982 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Der rote Knurrhahn kommt recht oft in Nordsee und rund um Irland/ England vor. Wird dort Gurnard genannt. Hier findest Du Fotos...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_gurnard

In der Ostsee gibt es den eher nicht denke ich(evtl, ganz im Norden mal...)


----------



## climber (10. August 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



mefofux schrieb:


> Petri zum teuflischen Skorpion! Ich dachte früher, das wär 'n Knurrhahn, is aber wohl nicht so. Kann mich mal bitte jemand aufklären, was ein "Knurrhahn" ist, evtl. mit Photo? Dank im Voraus!



und das hörst du garantiert was ein Knurrhahn ist.
In Norge hatten wir den auch schon und schön geknurrt hat er auch.


----------



## raubangler (10. August 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> Diese Kleinen machen ja weder zum fangen/drillen noch zum Essen wirklich Spaß und Freude...



??
Ist das Fleisch von Jungdorschen nicht besser und auch gesünder (Schadstoffe)?


----------



## elbetaler (11. August 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@raubangler, 

 du meinst das wohl, so wie quasi bei Kalbsfleisch oder bei Eier von ganz jungen Hühnern oder Spanferkel? :m
 Klar, da hast vielleicht eine andere Qualität, aber nachdenken darf man darüber auch nicht tiefgründig.

 Thomas hat da m.E. vollkommen recht. Bei Dorschen von unter 45cm lohnt das Filetieren nicht, da ist viel zu wenig im Verhältnis verwertbar. Dann schon eher geräuchert oder im Ganzen im Backofen zurecht gemacht. Gegrillt, mit einer Gemüsefüllung, bleibt viel Flüssigkeit im Folienpaket und man erhält einen Grill-Gedünstet-Dorsch im Gemüsebett.
 Total lecker und natürlich gesund. Ja und ein kleiner Dorsch, aber mit erreichtem Mindestmaß, hat genauso schon leider Schadstoffe aufnehmen können. Aber größere, ältere Fische, unter Umständen dann tatsächlich umso mehr.


----------



## offense80 (12. August 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



raubangler schrieb:


> ??
> Ist das Fleisch von Jungdorschen nicht besser und auch gesünder (Schadstoffe)?




Wie viele von diesen Minifischen willst du denn da raus fangen um satt zu werden? 20? 30? 

Da musst du dann ja 4-6 Tage angeln um eine Mahlzeit beisammen zu haben. 
So werden wir das Baglimit von 5 Fischen pro Tag bestimmt nie los, wenn jeder jetzt die 38er oder 40er , na gut von mir aus auch die 45er abknüppelt.


----------



## leichtdorsch (12. August 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ihr nehmt das viel zu ernst ich glaube
Raubangler hat sich einen Spaß erlaubt.
Die Berufsfischer kippen die toten Fische
einfach wieder ins Wasser.Auch die sie 
zuviel gefangen haben.Das müssen sie
auch wenn es ihnen nicht gefällt.


----------



## offense80 (13. August 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Stimmt die kommen wieder rein, und werden auf den Fang angerechnet.....eigentlich...oder so..... 

Aber tot sind sie trotzdem, stört aber nicht viele, sonst würde man vielleicht einen anderen Weg finden dieses zu verhindern. Aber da springt dann ja der Angler ein, der dann sagt "hey, ich beschränke mich auf 5 Dorsche pro Tag um den Bestand zu retten, während die Berufsfischer Tonnenweise Beifang der kaum eine Überlebenschance hat wieder über Bord wirft.....jeden Tag, bei jedem Hol....."#q


----------



## Eristo (15. August 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



leichtdorsch schrieb:


> Ihr nehmt das viel zu ernst ich glaube
> Raubangler hat sich einen Spaß erlaubt.
> Die Berufsfischer kippen die toten Fische
> einfach wieder ins Wasser.Auch die sie
> ...



Ich glaube, dass das Problem zur Zeit stark überzeichnet wird. 

Bei den Schleppnetzen sind nach meinen Informationen nach schon lange Netze vorgeschrieben, die durch den Maschenaufbau zu kleinen Fischen die Flucht aus dem Netz ermöglichen. Die Maschen ziehen sich nicht mehr zusammen, sondern werden gespreizt und bilden ausreichend große Fenster. Die Netze hat man aber erst mit Hilfe von Unterwasserkameras perfekt entwickeln können. 

Weder dort, noch bei den Stellnetzen, die von den Berufsfischern ja auch eingesetzt werden, habe ich jemals tote Fische  treiben sehen. 

Es nützt überhaupt nichts, wenn ständig pauschal Vorwürfe gemacht werden, die nicht belegbar sind...  #h

Ursache für das Baglimit ist nicht zuletzt der vermutlich zu schwache Dorschjahrgang 2015. 

Ich bin seit 1976 regelmäßig, meistens sogar mehrmals im Jahr,  mit den Aller-Weser-Hochseeanglern e.V  auf der Ostsee zum Dorschangeln gewesen. Es gab früher schon immer mehrjährige Perioden, in denen kaum Dorsche gefangen wurden. 

Hätte es damals schon solche Maßnahmen wie jetzt gegeben, wäre das aus meiner Sicht durchaus sinnvoll gewesen!!!


----------



## mefofänger (30. August 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

gestern vor travemünde, meinen 6 jährigen neffen ans dorschangeln ran geführt. was soll ich sagen der lütte hat uns ganz schön nass gemacht. innerhalb von einer stunde lagen 3 dorsche von 58-63 cm im boot. und wir duften uns mit der kinderstube ab ärgern. mfg mefofänger


----------



## Hering 58 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri an den Lütten,der weiß wie es geht.:m


----------



## eltmanner (14. September 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo,
wir wollen vom 01.10. bis 05.10. wieder mal nach Neustadt zum Angeln. Was geht so im Moment? 

Vielen Dank für euere Antworten.


----------



## steve71 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Machcdir nicht so viele hoffnungen. Es ist fast nur kleinfisch in der bucht unterwegs.


----------



## Slider17 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moinsen inne Runde,
ich schaff es echt, dieses Wochenende mal rauszufahren. Zielfisch ist Scholle-wie jedes Jahr um Fehmarn. Mein sogenanntes Baglimit hab ich für dieses Jahr wohl erreicht da ich nie draussen war. Ich denke, einige von euch waren ähnlich gestrickt. Gestern ein Artikel aus der Lübecker Nachrichten, wurde schon auf das Limit 2018 gezielt. Viele Kollegen schrieben von Mengen an Kleindorsch zur Zeit^^. 
Im Klartext, ich angel nun Scholle- danach unseren Winterhering und da ich als Beisitzer im Wahlkreis sitze, weiß ich genau was ich am Sonntag wähle....


----------



## Svenno 02 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,

weiß jemand wie es mit den Fängen in der Neustädter Bucht aussieht?


----------



## Slider17 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moinsen Leute,
kann schon jemand über Heringe in der Bucht berichten?


----------



## bombe220488 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moinsen, hatte gestern 3 Stück... Keine Schwärme zu finden gewesen. Ich fahr nächstes mal wieder nach Kiel.


----------



## Marco74 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich hab genau das gleiche mitbekommen, Stefan ;-(
Hast du auch von den tollen Mefo-Fängen aus der Kieler Förde gehört?
Zwar braun, aber zwei mal 80plus!!!
Ab nach Kiel...


----------



## bombe220488 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja habe ich auch gesehen, scheint als geht dort momentan alles.


----------



## Slider17 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

so Leute, mal wieder etwas aus unserer Bucht.
zu zweit heute 45 Heringe und nur grosse Klopper, als Beifang 3 Dorsche zum mitnehmen, 2 gute verloren, viele kleine Dorsche die sich auf Pilker oder Heringsfeder stürzten. Wittlinge = 0
Viele Botte heute unterwegs, ein toller Angeltag
greetz Bernd


----------



## Hering 58 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri.Sicher vom Boot aus gefangen?


----------



## Slider17 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

@ Hartmut,
richtig, vom Boot aus Höhe Hansapark


----------



## Gersti (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Das kann ich so bestätigen. Waren mit 2 Booten a 4 Personen auf dem Wasser. 1 weiteres Boot haben wir gesehen. Beste Bedingungen gehabt, gute Dorsche dabei, und Platten ging auch ganz gut.


----------



## Zanderudo (2. November 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,
kann mir jemand etwas über den Bereich vor Kraksdorf berichten?
Möchte mir vor dem Campingplatz ein Boot mit 5 Ps an den Strand legen.

Es ist zwar nicht vor Neustadt|supergri
aber hier sind bestimmt einige Kenner unterwegs:m

Über jede Info würde ich mich freuen! #6

LG
Udo


----------



## Eristo (12. November 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Zanderudo schrieb:


> Moin,
> kann mir jemand etwas über den Bereich vor Kraksdorf berichten?
> Möchte mir vor dem Campingplatz ein Boot mit 5 Ps an den Strand legen.
> 
> ...



_____________________________________

Hi Udo,

ich habe seit sieben Jahren im Sommer ein Boot vor Lenster Strand an der Boje liegen. Das Boot hat einen 30PS Zweitakter AB  und als Zweitmotor einen 3,5PS 4-takt Mercury. 

Meistens nutze ich den kleinen Mercury, der mir grundsätzlich ausreicht. Man muss natürlich immer das Wetter im Auge behalten. Da gibt es ja gute Wetter-Apps, wie z.B. Windfinder und Windy.


Schwimmwesten für jeden an Bord, eine Lampe und auch ein Kompass (auch wenn im Handy eine Kompass-App ist.) sind neben einem Ersatzanker zwingend notwendig!

Aber das weißt du ja sowieso...

Der Ostseeboden ist der Karte nach ähnlich wie in der ganzen Lübecker Bucht, ich habe mal einen Sreenshot von Navionics mit gepostet.

Die kleinen Kreuze, mit und ohne rotem Quadrat, kennzeichnen Steine. Grundsätzlich wird es dort auch gute Angelmöglichkeiten geben.
#6


----------



## knutwuchtig (13. November 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin moin 

Ich plane nächstes  jahr ende mai mit meinem kumpel eine woche ostsee . neustadt wäre planungstechnisch ein gutes ziel, wo man boote mieten kann weiß ich, zumindest sind mir die zwei bekanntesten geläufig.fangen würde ich gerne  hornis ,platte und und und , :m meine frage wäre :falls es bei schlecht wetter nicht raus gehen kann, darf man auf der mole angeln ? ,  ich würde auch gern eine nachtschicht einlegen am liebsten an der mole auf aal.Brandungsangeln fällt aus weil ich dann zu viel gerödel mitnehmen muß .  eine weitere wichtige frage wäre , die kühlkette . wie versorgt ihr euren fang vor allem wenns ein wenig mehr geworden ist .gibt es spezielle unterkunften, mit gefrierschrank oder truhe ?


----------



## Axtwerfer (13. November 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wie bist du denn die Woche untergebracht?  Hotel,  Pension,  Camping?  Dort solltest du nach  Kühlmöglichkeiten nachfragen.


----------



## knutwuchtig (16. November 2017)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

das ist ja die crux. 

es gibt nicht viele ferienwohnungen mit gefriermöglichkeit. damit steht und fällt die planung .


----------



## Matze 74 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo Leute,

Hab gerade vom Kumpel Bilder bekommen von nem absoluten Traumfisch :k......
Wir wissen aber nicht zu 100% um was es sich handelt. Lachs oder Mefo....


----------



## Matze 74 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich nochmal.......

Es ist ein Lachs..... 110cm und 13 Kilo schwer :vik:


----------



## Jonny1985 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wahnsinn. Was ein Fisch. 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## climber (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dickes Petri auch von mir.
Da freu ich mich doch im April aufs Schleppen.


----------



## Raubfischjäger (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wow, was für ein Traumfisch!|bigeyes

Herzliches Petri Heil auch von mir!#6


----------



## Matze 74 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin zusammen, 

Habe die Glückwünsche natürlich weitergeleitet #6.....
Vielen Dank dafür. .....
Auf der Facebook Seite von Kalle's Angelshop is noch ein kleiner Bericht dazu und natürlich auch noch ein paar mehr Bilder :k

Gruß MATZE


----------



## mefofänger (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

top, ich glaub so langsam muß ich auch mal wieder auf die bucht. mfg mefofänger


----------



## bierstuch (12. April 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moinsen... Gibt es zur Zeit aktuelle Fangmeldungen vom Kleinboot vor Neustadt? Würde gern nächste Woche hoch auf Dorsch! Am liebsten schleppend...


----------



## Mirco (12. April 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin,
war letzten Sonntag in der Bucht. Das Kaiserwetter war fast zu gut zum Fischen. Es waren sehr viele Boote draussen. Wir haben zwischen 6 und 9 m mit Wobblern geschleppt. Wir hatten 6 Dorsche, davon 2 von ca. 50 cm für die Küche mitgenommen. Im Hafen haben wir erfahren, dass andere Boote im Flachen bei 3 m Dorsche geschleppt haben. Eine Meerforelle wurde auch gefangen.


----------



## Kaschi (12. April 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

War Montag drausen es wurden nur vereinzelt Dorsche gefangen viele haben gar nichts gefangen allerdings haben alle nur auf Kunstköder geangelt.
Ich hatte Seeringler und Wattis am Haken hatte 2 Dorsche und ca 25 Platten


----------



## Hering 58 (12. April 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Petri den Fängern.


----------



## scripophix (12. April 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

25 Stück, Petri zu der schönen Plattensammlung.


----------



## bierstuch (12. April 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Vielen Dank für das Feedback... Dann werd ich mir ein paar Wattis bestellen... Hab noch nie auf Platte geangelt...  Probier ich dann mal... Werde berichten wie es lief... 

Grüße in die Runde


----------



## Kaschi (12. April 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



bierstuch schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für das Feedback... Dann werd ich mir ein paar Wattis bestellen... Hab noch nie auf Platte geangelt...  Probier ich dann mal... Werde berichten wie es lief...
> 
> Grüße in die Runde


Lieber die Seeringler die waren deutlich besser.
Buttloffel ca 30 cm Vorfache und treiben lassen bei 7 bis 12 m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (22. April 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moin Kaschie- warst du gestern vor der Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken??? Sah von weitem so aus.Da kann ja gar kein Fisch mehr sein bei den ganzen Anglern gestern#6


----------



## bierstuch (23. April 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

So, wie versprochen eine kleine Rückmeldung vom Ausflug an die Neustädter Küste... 

Vielen Dank nochmal für den Tipp mit dem Buttlöffel... Habe ich zum ersten mal ausprobiert und werde es demnächst ein bisschen intensiver probieren...
Alles in allem ein sehr angenehmer Angeltag mit viel Fisch... 
Leider haben die Größen nicht ganz gestimmt  Nachwuchs ist aber auf jeden Fall da... 
Der größte Fisch war ein 78er Dorsch, der auf nen Deeptaildancer in 11m Tiefe gebissen hat.
Im Tiefen hatten wir noch div Fehlbisse... Man hat aber gemerkt, dass die Fische noch ziemlich träge aufgrund des kalten Wassers waren... Langsam aber bestimmt haben wir alle Tiefen durchgearbeitet... ganz zum Schluss landeten wir in 3m tiefen Wasser. Mit Wobblern die 1-2m liefen haben wir noch etliche "Struller" überlisten können. Ziel war eigentlich ne Meefo, aber egal... Mit dem Buttlöffel haben wir es nur eine Stunde probiert... 1 Kliesche und mehrere Dorsche bissen drauf... sogar Dubletten... #6 

Zu zweit haben wir insgesamt 43 Fische gefangen, wobei wir 3 Dorsche und eine Kliesche mitgenommen haben... 

Herrlich, so die Saison einzuleiten...  

Vielen Dank nochmal allen, die sich hier gemeldet haben...

MfG Bierstuch


----------



## AFE (30. April 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin 

bin kommenden Samstag in der Ecke Neustadt und wollte mal mit dem Bellyboot (wenn es die Bedingungen zulassen) oder Mietboot ufernah den Dorschen nachstellen.

Ist von euch jmd unterwegs bzw. hat Lust sich anzuschließen oder hat Tipps, wie es derzeit läuft? 

Grüße
Alex


----------



## Axtwerfer (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Schade, das man hier nichts mehr hört. Sind wohl zu viele Mitleser und keine Angler.


----------



## bissfieber (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo, 
Ich habe auf Grundlage meiner Erfahrungen einen Bericht über das Dorschangeln in der Bucht geschrieben. 
Viel Spaß beim lesen. 

http://köderschlacht.de/dorschangeln-in-der-neustaedter-bucht/


----------



## Memy (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wie weit darf man eigentlich mit einem 15 PS GFK Boot rausfahren?

Frage ist rein rechtlich. Nicht was man empfiehlt wg Sicherheit etc.


----------



## mefohunter84 (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Memy schrieb:


> Wie weit darf man eigentlich mit einem 15 PS GFK Boot rausfahren?
> 
> Frage ist rein rechtlich. Nicht was man empfiehlt wg Sicherheit etc.



Ohne ein Rechtsexperte zu sein würde ich sagen: open end.
Diverse wenn, aber nicht eingeschlossen!


----------



## robi_N (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Foxfisher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe auf Grundlage meiner Erfahrungen einen Bericht über das Dorschangeln in der Bucht geschrieben.
> Viel Spaß beim lesen.
> 
> http://köderschlacht.de/dorschangeln-in-der-neustaedter-bucht/




Schöner Bericht! #h:vik:#6


----------



## Memy (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Ohne ein Rechtsexperte zu sein würde ich sagen: open end.
> Diverse wenn, aber nicht eingeschlossen!



Okay danke. Hat mich nur interessiert.

Habe nicht vor die Bucht zu verlassen


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Memy schrieb:


> Okay danke. Hat mich nur interessiert.
> 
> Habe nicht vor die Bucht zu verlassen



Vorallem fährst du ja eh mir einem 3m Gummiboot mit 8 PS  Motor soweit wie du meinst/ denkst oder vielleicht hat sich das doch schon geändert? |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=339538

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=339614


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Foxfisher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe auf Grundlage meiner Erfahrungen einen Bericht über das Dorschangeln in der Bucht geschrieben.
> Viel Spaß beim lesen.
> 
> http://köderschlacht.de/dorschangeln-in-der-neustaedter-bucht/



Sehr schöner Bericht.#6


----------



## Memy (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Bericht.#6



Kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## Memy (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Was fängt momentan in der Neustädter Bucht am Besten?


----------



## ragbar (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sonnenbrand.


----------



## Hering 58 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



ragbar schrieb:


> Sonnenbrand.



Das ist ja nicht so gut.:q


----------



## -MW- (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Sonnenbrand kann sich hier auf der Sonnenseite viiiieeel einfangen

 Am besten mit Pilker weil man schnell den Grund erreicht...Gufi  mit 30-40 g Kopf geht auch (besser bei ruhigerer See und wenig Drift)

 Petri


----------



## Axtwerfer (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Dorsch satt auf 16-18 meter, viele aus der Kinderstube, ab und zu auch mal ein mtnehmenswerter. Auf Gummi ging fast gar nichts, dafür ging Blinker sehr gut. Tag vorher auf Platte. Ab Pelzerhaken zwischen 7-10 meter gute Fänge.
Hering fast gar nicht ,dafür reichlich kleinköhler, schön das die wieder in der Bucht sind, da hofft man, dass die schnell groß werden .Wittlinge vereinzelt am Paternoster. 1 Makrele. Teilweise riesige Wolken von Fisch auf dem Echo, aber nix gebissen, warum;+. Ansonsten noch nen Sonnenbrand gefangen#h


----------



## Sushi Lover (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Zumindest was die starken Echo´s betrifft, kann ich die Angaben von Astwerfer bestätigen. In vielen Fällen waren es jedesmal kleine Dorsche, die gebissen hatten. Oftmals auch Wittlinge.
Habe seit nunmehr 10 Monaten die Neustädter Bucht (jahrelang mein "Stammrevier") außer Acht gelassen, da man nicht mehr wirklich etwas fing.

In letzter Zeit bin ich in der Kieler Förde/Bucht, sowie der Flensburger Förde unterwegs. Dort gleichermaßen viele große Echo´s, und mittlerweile wieder gute Dorsche die an´s Band gehen.


Gruß
Peter


----------



## Raubfischjäger (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ich war mit meinen Eltern in den vergangenen Tagen einige Male draußen.
Viele große Echos in Grundnähe, welche sich als Wittlingsschwärme entpuppt haben, wobei die Stückgrößen doch arg klein waren. Mit den Dorschen haben wir uns schwer getan; hatten wir einmal einen Schwarm gefunden, mussten die Köder möglichst schnell zum Grund, um überhaupt Bisse zu bekommen.
Zwei vernünftige Dorsche konnten wir in den letzten Tagen fangen, ansonsten waren die meisten Dorsche jedoch ziemlich klein.
Die Wassertemperatur stieg die vergangenen Tage über deutlich an, zum Schluss haben wir über 22°C gemessen.
Auf Makrele lief es auch eher zäh, aber zwei Stück habe ich doch noch gefangen.
Ein wichtiger Hinweis noch für die Skipper: Die Berufsfischer haben ihre Stellnetze teilweise ziemlich weit draußen platziert, unter anderem haben wir eines in der Nähe der Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken auf 16m Tiefe gesehen!


----------



## Memy (2. August 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wie groß waren denn die beiden Dorsche?


----------



## Raubfischjäger (3. August 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

53cm und 55 cm. Also keine ganz großen Exemplare.


----------



## Slider17 (6. August 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

moin,
wir waren am Samstag zu zweit Raum Pelzerhaken unterwegs.
In Tiefe 18-20m waren zeitweise Echos direkt am Grund. Geangelt wurde mit Pilker und Makrelenpatanoster.
Dorsche bissen sehr gut allerdings nichts verwertbares, die grössten um die 40cm.
positiv war, das wir 9 Makrelen, 2 davon sehr gross, mitnach Hause durften.
Greetz Bernd


----------



## XDrMGX (17. August 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wie sind derzeit die Fänge so?


----------



## Memy (17. August 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Wie sind denn aktuell die Fänge?
Bin nächstes Wochenende mit dem Kleinboot in der Neustädter Bucht unterwegs.

Danke!


----------



## Kaschi (21. August 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Würde mich auch über ein paar Rückmeldungen freuen wie die fänge so in der Bucht sind  Überlege auch am Samstag mit dem Boot raus zu fahren 
Gruß Kaschi


----------



## Memy (26. August 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Waren heute zu dritt in der Neustädter Bucht. Von 7 Uhr bis 16 Uhr.

Gab insgesamt zwei Dorsche (1 zu klein) und 1 Makrele. 

Habe es überall versucht! Ging nichts. Andere Angler mit den gleichen Problemen...


----------



## Hering 58 (26. August 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Memy schrieb:


> Waren heute zu dritt in der Neustädter Bucht. Von 7 Uhr bis 16 Uhr.
> 
> Gab insgesamt zwei Dorsche (1 zu klein) und 1 Makrele.
> 
> Habe es überall versucht! Ging nichts. Andere Angler mit den gleichen Problemen...



Hast wenigstens ein schönen Tag gehabt?


----------



## Memy (27. August 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Ja klar


----------



## XDrMGX (27. August 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Memy schrieb:


> Waren heute zu dritt in der Neustädter Bucht. Von 7 Uhr bis 16 Uhr.
> 
> Gab insgesamt zwei Dorsche (1 zu klein) und 1 Makrele.
> 
> Habe es überall versucht! Ging nichts. Andere Angler mit den gleichen Problemen...



mit was habt ihr es versucht? seid ihr auch auf Platte gegangen?
fahre nämlich nächsten Samstag in die Bucht. hört sich nicht vielversprechend an...


----------



## AndreasG (27. August 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



XDrMGX schrieb:


> mit was habt ihr es versucht? seid ihr auch auf Platte gegangen?
> fahre nämlich nächsten Samstag in die Bucht. hört sich nicht vielversprechend an...



Auf Platte läuft es gut. Ich fische eine Rute mit einfachem Paternoster und eine zweite mit driftender Posen ca.50cm über Grund.


----------



## Memy (28. August 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Nur auf Dorsch.


----------



## Spaßfischer (29. August 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Hallo liebe Locals,
ich bin mit meiner Familie vom 22.9.- 6.10. in Scharbeutz und würde sehr gerne das erstemal mit dem Boot die Bucht befahren  . Ich hatte erst überlegt mir ein Boot zu mieten, würde aber viel lieber mit jemanden zusammen unterwegs sein, der das Revier kennt. An Spritkosten usw. würde ich mich selbstverständlich beteiligen.
Kurz zu mir: Ich bin 35 Jahre alt und angel auf alles was Flossen hat. Am liebsten und meisten bin ich mit der Spinnrute auf Raubfisch unterwegs und genieße es einfach in der Natur zu sein. Erfahrungen beim angeln vom Boot aus habe ich ausschließlich im Süßwasser (habe ein Angelkanu, mit dem ich auf diversen Talsperren unterwegs bin). Weiteres gerne per PN.


Ich muss auch keinen ganzen Tag auf dem Wasser sein, ein halber Tag ist für mich vollkommen ausreichend 


Wenn du Lust hast mich mit deinem Boot mitzunehmen, dann melde dich doch bitte. 



Grüße
Spaßfischer


----------



## Eristo (29. August 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*



Spaßfischer schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Locals,
> ich bin mit meiner Familie vom 22.9.- 6.10. in Scharbeutz und würde sehr gerne das erstemal mit dem Boot die Bucht befahren  . .........
> Grüße
> Spaßfischer


-----------------------------------------------------

Ich habe von 1979 bis 2010 auf der Ostsee in Schleswig-Holstein und Mecklenburg/Vorpommern, im Geiranger Fjord, in der Kroatischen Adria, auf dem Bodensee und diversen Flüssen Deutschlands  mit einem 3,60m Schlauchboot (meistens Metzeler Cormoran) und AB`s zwischen 5 und 10PS geangelt. Ich habe zwar mitbekommen, dass manche Angler ein Faible für Angelkanus haben, habe das aber wegen diverser Vorteile eines  kleinen, trotzdem gut beweglichen Schlauchbootes (bei mir mit  klappbaren Heckrädern) immer relativiert. 

Ich plädiere daher schon lange auf Grund eigener Erfahrung  für die Anschaffung eines Schlauchbootes mit Motor (und Ersatzruder)  gegenüber eines Belly boats oder Angelkanus für Angler, wenn man den erforderlichen Lagerraum hat.

Aber das muss letztlich jeder selbst einschätzen und sich entsprechend ausrüsten.

Seit 2010 habe ich ein Ryds 435 FC in der Lübecker Bucht, leider bin ich während deiner Termine gerade nicht dort. Sonst hättest eine PN bekommen.

#h


----------



## XDrMGX (2. September 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

gestern raus gewesen. sehr sehr viele Wittlinge. so gut wie kein Dorsch. vereinzelt Makrelen und Platte


----------



## SRDL (4. September 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Moin Moin Zusammen,


ich bin nächsten Samstag (08.09.2018) mit meinem Vater in Neustadt mit einem Kleinboot unterwegs. Wir wollen Platten und dorsche versuchen zu überreden. Jemand nen Tipp wie ich am besten vorgehe den Fisch zu finden? da ich so gut wie nie mit dem Boot unterwegs bin, würde ich mich erstmal auf die Tipps von bootsverleih verlassen. Ein Fischfinder soll mit dabei sein. Pelzerhaken wurde mir empfohlen, da in auf der Ecke eine Fahrrinne bzw kante sein soll die man gut auf Platte und vllt auch Dorsch absuchen kann.


Vielen Dank vorab


Gruß


----------



## Axtwerfer (7. September 2018)

*AW: Neustädter Bucht: Erfahrungsberichte !!!*

Vor Pelzerhaken ist immer ein versuch wert


----------



## Kaschi (4. Oktober 2018)

Hiho will am Samstag auf's Wasser und wollte fragen wie es immo so läuft ?
Danke Euch Kaschi


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (8. Oktober 2018)

Wir waren am 13.09. mit nem Schlauchboot vor der Pelzerhakener Boje und habe uns dann immer westwärts in die Bucht treiben lassen. 
Ab Mittag unterwegs bei Ost-/Südostwind, die Tage vorher war SW-Wind.
Südlich der Boje bei 15-20m Wassertiefe hatten wir die einzigen Fänge: 3 Wittlinge, 1 untermaßige Scholle, 1 untermaßigen Dorsch.


----------



## Memy (9. Oktober 2018)

Was läuft sonst so aktuell?


----------



## Ron73 (10. Oktober 2018)

Memy schrieb:


> Was läuft sonst so aktuell?


Kann ich am Montag beantworten. Das Boot ist für Sonntag bestellt und wir 3 Anfänger hoffen auf Erfolg und vor allem auch an gutes Wetter um raus zu können!
Ach ja, ich bin neu hier im Forum und bin gespannt auf ein konstruktives Miteinander.


----------



## Kaschi (11. Oktober 2018)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Kann ich am Montag beantworten. Das Boot ist für Sonntag bestellt und wir 3 Anfänger hoffen auf Erfolg und vor allem auch an gutes Wetter um raus zu können!
> Ach ja, ich bin neu hier im Forum und bin gespannt auf ein konstruktives Miteinander.


War am 06,10.18 vor Pelzerhaken gab zu 2  37 Platten 5 Dorsche und 8 Wittlinge die Platten auf 5 bis 9 Meter den rest bei 17 bis 20 Meter


----------



## Memy (13. Oktober 2018)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Kann ich am Montag beantworten. Das Boot ist für Sonntag bestellt und wir 3 Anfänger hoffen auf Erfolg und vor allem auch an gutes Wetter um raus zu können!
> Ach ja, ich bin neu hier im Forum und bin gespannt auf ein konstruktives Miteinander.



Ich bin auch morgen in der Bucht 



Kaschi schrieb:


> War am 06,10.18 vor Pelzerhaken gab zu 2  37 Platten 5 Dorsche und 8 Wittlinge die Platten auf 5 bis 9 Meter den rest bei 17 bis 20 Meter



Auf was habt ihr die Dorsche gefangen? Welche Größe hatten sie?


----------



## Memy (14. Oktober 2018)

Wie lief es bei euch?

Bei uns doch ziemlich gut. Auch große Dorsche dabei?


----------



## Ron73 (15. Oktober 2018)

Memy schrieb:


> Wie lief es bei euch?
> 
> Bei uns doch ziemlich gut. Auch große Dorsche dabei?



Hattet ihr auch ein Boot bei Kalle gechartert?
Wir hatten zu dritt 7 Platten, alle um die 40cm und einen 60er Dorsch.
Dafür das es für uns das erste mal war waren wir ganz zufrieden mit der Ausbeute .
Das Wetter war ja echt Bombe!!!


----------



## Memy (15. Oktober 2018)

Nein haben wir nicht aber ich habe ein Kalle Boot mit ein paar Leuten drauf gesehen. Wart wohl ihr 

Wir hatten zu zweit ca. 10 Dorsche von denen wir 6 mitgenommen haben. Dabei waren sogar 70er und fast 80er!

War mega gutes Wetter.. ab 13 Uhr ging aber komischerweise nichts mehr...


----------



## bierstuch (15. Oktober 2018)

Memy schrieb:


> Nein haben wir nicht aber ich habe ein Kalle Boot mit ein paar Leuten drauf gesehen. Wart wohl ihr
> 
> Wir hatten zu zweit ca. 10 Dorsche von denen wir 6 mitgenommen haben. Dabei waren sogar 70er und fast 80er!
> 
> War mega gutes Wetter.. ab 13 Uhr ging aber komischerweise nichts mehr...



Petri, in welcher Tiefe habt ihr denn Erfolg gehabt? Ich werde Sonntag raus und dementsprechend berichten...


----------



## Memy (15. Oktober 2018)

Da das Echolot des Mietbootes kaputt war, kann ich das nicht genau sagen.
Aber erfahrungsgemäß würde ich sagen 10 bis 15 Meter.
Wir waren ziemlich nahe der Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken!


----------



## bierstuch (17. Oktober 2018)

Ah, alles klar, danke dir... Ich werde spätestens Montag berichten


----------



## bombe220488 (25. Oktober 2018)

Welcher Montag? ;-)


----------



## bierstuch (27. Oktober 2018)

zurecht wird da gepöbelt 

Also, leider ging es am Sonntag erst gegen 11Uhr raus, da sich doch der Nebel hartnäckig hielt. Auf dem Wasser wurde erstmal geschleppt. Meist in Bereichen von 8-10 Metern mit Wobblern die in Tiefen von 6-9m liefen. Innerhalb von 2h hatte ich doch einige Fische am Band, aber diese waren doch eher kleiner. 2 Fische konnten die magische 60cm Marke geradeso knacken und wurden entnommen. Leider waren in der Bucht extrem viele Quallen unterwegs, so dass sich das schleppen als schlechte Methode herausstellte. Dann versuchte ich es an einigen Punkten mit Gummi... Aber auch hier hatten doch eher die Kleinen die Nase vorn am Köder. Zum späteren Nachmittag wurde die Drift etwas mehr und ich versuchte mein Glück in Tiefen von 4-8m noch auf Plattfisch.
Buttlöffel raus mit Seeringler und Watti und ich konnte dann noch in der Zeit von 16-18Uhr zahlreiche Platten zum Landgang überreden. Auch hier überwog der Anteil von kleineren Platten... 
Zwei größere von 49 und 51 nahmen dann noch Platz neben den beiden Dorschen...
Ich denke in 2-3 Wochen werde ich nochmal einen Versuch starten...

Beste Grüße


----------



## bierstuch (26. November 2018)

Hi, gibt es momentan irgendwelche Fangmeldungen (Paltte, Dorsch und Meefo) vom Kleinboot? 
Wie sieht es momentan auf Platte aus, lohnt sich das noch? 
Wollte es nächste Woche probieren. Eigentlich wollte ich schon längst oben gewesen sein...  Aber Arbeit, Arbeit und nochmal Arbeit...
Danke für die kommenden Infos..


----------



## bensihari (4. Dezember 2018)

Moin zusammen,
wir waren am Samstag in der Bucht zum Schleppen. Sehr kurzweilig! Viele Fische im Bereich 10-12m. Leider auch noch viele untermaßige aber für Abendessen hat´s auf jeden Fall gereicht! 
Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## bierstuch (4. Dezember 2018)

Danke dir, morgen werde ich es dann mal probieren...


----------



## Gersti (6. Dezember 2018)

Gestern waren wir zu 3 aus Neustadt los. Konnten, nachdem wir etwas gesucht hatten, schöne Fische zwischen 50 - 65 cm überlisten. Mussten sehr flach (2,5 -5 m) fischen da im tieferen nur kleine Fisch anzutreffen waren. Stückzahl und Größe haben also gestimmt. Am besten lief es da wo viel Struktur vorhanden war. Ab 6m konnten wir den Boden gut sehen, also glasklares Wasser.


----------



## bensihari (6. Dezember 2018)

Petri! Ward ihr schleppen? Hattet Ihr auch Mefos?
Bei uns wars umgekehrt, wir hatten im Flachen nur die Kinderstube! So unterschiedlich kann das sein...


----------



## bierstuch (6. Dezember 2018)

Moinsen,

meine Erfahrungen gestern waren ganz andere...
Habe zunächst bei ca 8m angefangen, wie man es mir im Angelladen empfohlen hat, aber leider stellte sich da kein Erfolg ein. Im Bereich 10-11m wurde ich dann fündig, viele Fische um die 55cm, 4 größere waren auch dabei... der größte war 76cm, die anderen 3 waren zwischen 70 und 65...  Eine 49er Meefo (Grönländer) vergriff sich auch an meinem geschleppten Wobbler, wurde aber wieder released. Es waren generell viele Meefos in der Bucht unterwegs, wie es sich nach Sichtung meiner Unterwasserkamera herausstellte. Zum Schluss habe ich noch ein paar Platten gefischt, angefangen bei 12m bis ins Flache zu 4m liess ich mich treiben und versuchte mein Glück mit Buttlöffel und Wattis/Ringler... Hier gingen mir bei 3 Driften 6 Fische ans Band, die alle im Tiefen zwischen 9-10m gebissen haben. Im Flachen hatte ich gar keine Kontakte, kein Plattfisch oder Dorsch...

Der Großteil der wenigen Angelboote waren weiter draussen, um die 13-15m... 2 Boote hatte ich flacher fahrend gesehen...
Das mit dem glasklaren Wasser kann ich nur bestätigen... 

MfG Denis


----------



## Matze 74 (14. Februar 2019)

Moin moin, 
Is ja ziemlich ruhig hier muss ich sagen !!!!
Schade eigentlich......
Also mein Kollege und Ich werden morgen mal wieder in der Bucht angreifen, Wetter sieht ja echt Top aus.
Boot is gebucht bei Kalle, hoffe das es auch ordentlich rappelt in der Kiste .....
Drückt uns die Daumen, ich melde mich dann hier bei Gelegenheit ....
Haut rein, Gruß Matze


----------



## bombe220488 (15. Februar 2019)

Viel Erfolg und Berichte werden gern gesehen


----------



## Matze 74 (15. Februar 2019)

Live aus der Bucht.....
Es läuft Hammer!!!!! Sind Richtung Pelzerhaken raus auf 18-20 m .....
Fisch ohne Ende.....ab Mitte 40-55cm ca...
Die dicken haben wir noch nicht gefunden, kommt noch ...
Bis später dann


----------



## Matze 74 (15. Februar 2019)

Wetter passt auch heute!!!


----------



## Hering 58 (15. Februar 2019)

Na denn mal Petri.


----------



## Rheinangler (18. Februar 2019)

Hey Matze,
erzähl mal.... habt Ihr die Dicken noch gefunden? Bin in 2 Wochen vor Ort. Hoffentlich passt das Wetter dann genauso..
Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Matze 74 (18. Februar 2019)

Hey Stefan, 
Leider nicht mehr....... aber die Frequenz der Bisse hat sich kaum verändert.....
Ich hatte in der ersten Drift bei 4 mal runterlassen 4 Dorsche!!!!! Alle so mitte/Ende 40cm..... 
Haben am Ende dann noch Filets an ein anderes Boot verschenkt, da wir leider ein bisschen den Überblick verloren hatten wieviel wir schon hatten.....
Also Dorsch ist ohne Ende in der Bucht!!!!

LG Matze


----------



## Matze 74 (18. Februar 2019)

Hab da noch ein paar Bilder vom Echolot.....


----------



## Matze 74 (18. Februar 2019)

Echt unglaublich was da an Fisch unterwegs ist zur Zeit!!!!
Das sah den ganzen Tag so aus!!!


----------



## daerik (18. Februar 2019)

Matze 74 schrieb:


> Echt unglaublich was da an Fisch unterwegs ist zur Zeit!!!!
> Das sah den ganzen Tag so aus!!!



Dickes Petri heil. . Vor Rügen ist das Wasser wie ausgestorben. Diese Echolot Bilder hatten wir vor Weihnachten. Ob ihr jetzt "unsere" Dorsche da habt?

Was ist denn Ihre Hauptmahlzeit zur Zeit ? Im Dezember hatten die bei uns hunderte von Stichlinge im Bauch.

Gruß und Petri heil


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Februar 2019)

Na denn mal Petri Matze 74


----------



## bombe220488 (18. Februar 2019)

Ich war Sonntag los, fast alle hatten das Maul noch mit Sprotten voll.


----------



## Rheinangler (19. Februar 2019)

Hammer.... hoffentlich bleibts so... Irgendwo werden da auch noch größere unterwegs sein. Glück und Geduld sind da angesagt....


----------



## Matze 74 (19. Februar 2019)

Moin......
Danke für die Glückwünsche Jungs!!!!!
Kann Bombe da nur zustimmen, alle voll mit Sprotten.......
Es wurden aber auch Dorsche ü 80 gefangen die letzten Tage!!!! Allerdings wohl ausschließlich auf Downrigger . Und den besitzen wir als Gelegenheitstroller nicht.....
Wünsche euch viel Spaß und Glück bei den nächsten Touren....... das Wetter soll ja ab Freitag wieder besser werden......
Macht's gut,  Matze


----------



## Matze 74 (19. Februar 2019)

Solche kamen auch hoch!!!!


----------



## Matze 74 (19. Februar 2019)

Die stehen aber wohl alle unter den Schwärmen und warten was da so vorbei kommt!!!!


----------



## Raubfischjäger (21. Februar 2019)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie sich das in den nächsten Wochen entwickelt. Bin voraussichtlich über die Karnevalstage oben und werde wohl einen Tag mit dem Mietboot auf Mefo schleppen. Zu dem ein oder anderen guten Dorsch als Beifang würde ich nicht nein sagen!


----------



## trollingfreak (28. Februar 2019)

Matze 74 schrieb:


> Solche kamen auch hoch!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oha , da hat mein Bild es von Facebook hier her geschafft


----------



## Matze 74 (1. März 2019)

Moin Trollingfreak, 
Jaa soo schnell geht das manchmal.....
Das Netz is teilweise doch recht klein 

Gruß Matze


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. März 2019)

Moin....nächste Woche soll es auf der anderen Seite für uns los gehen in Travemünde und dann mal schauen was kommt....wie ist das mit den Dorschen, müssen diese im ganzen angelandet werden oder darf man bereits auf dem Wasser seinen Fisch filetieren?


----------



## Matze 74 (12. März 2019)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Moin....nächste Woche soll es auf der anderen Seite für uns los gehen in Travemünde und dann mal schauen was kommt....wie ist das mit den Dorschen, müssen diese im ganzen angelandet werden oder darf man bereits auf dem Wasser seinen Fisch filetieren?



Moin.......
Also mir ist das nicht bekannt das es verboten ist seine Fische auf See schon zu verarbeiten!!!
Bei ner eventuellen Kontrolle können Sie ja auch die Filets zählen. 
Dann von hier aus schon mal Petri, hoffentlich ändert sich das Wetter noch ein bisschen für euch.....

Gruß Matze


----------



## Matze 74 (12. März 2019)

Ich nochmal, 
Man darf ja auch auf'm Kutter seine Fische schon verarbeiten also denke ich mal nicht das es dann auf'm Kleinboot verboten ist....


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. März 2019)

Matze 74 schrieb:


> Ich nochmal,
> Man darf ja auch auf'm Kutter seine Fische schon verarbeiten also denke ich mal nicht das es dann auf'm Kleinboot verboten ist....



Ok alles klar, weil in MV ist es glaube so, dass die Fische im Ganzen angelandet werden müssen-denn Filets zählen ist ja gut und schön, aber ich kann ja auch aus einem Filet drei Stücke machen, wenn die Haut ab ist wird das nix mehr mit zusammen puzzeln ;-)


----------



## climber (12. März 2019)

Ja, aber wenn ich aus einem Filet 3 Stücke mache, dann lasse ich das erst mal wegen der Fangmenge sein. Filetiert wird auf dem Boot und dann auch gleich entsorgt.


----------



## Matze 74 (12. März 2019)

Sehe ich auch so!!!
Und ich denke mal das 7 vernünftige Küchendorsche pro Tag auch total ausreichend sind!!!!!
Mehr braucht man eigentlich nicht..... finde ich zumindest.


----------



## climber (12. März 2019)

Da bin ich bei dir und da mein Frauchen mit fischt sind es schon 14. 
Da aber zumindestens in den ketzten Jahren die  Fangenge sehr unterschiedlich war, gleicht sich das wieder aus.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. März 2019)

climber schrieb:


> Ja, aber wenn ich aus einem Filet 3 Stücke mache, dann lasse ich das erst mal wegen der Fangmenge sein. Filetiert wird auf dem Boot und dann auch gleich entsorgt.



Klar mehr braucht man nicht....ging mor nur darum wenn dann Kontrolle ist wegen dem Nachweis.


----------



## mathei (12. März 2019)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ok alles klar, weil in MV ist es glaube so, dass die Fische im Ganzen angelandet werden müssen-denn Filets zählen ist ja gut und schön, aber ich kann ja auch aus einem Filet drei Stücke machen, wenn die Haut ab ist wird das nix mehr mit zusammen puzzeln ;-)


auch in mv darfst du sie filitieren. es muss aber erkennbar bzw zählbar sein


----------



## Matze 74 (12. März 2019)

mathei schrieb:


> auch in mv darfst du sie filitieren. es muss aber erkennbar bzw zählbar sein


Ahhh..... danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## 50er-Jäger (26. März 2019)

So....wir waren am Sonntag draußen, Fisch gab es genug aber es war zähes Angeln und kämpfen/werfen um jeden Fisch....war mein erstes aber nicht mein letztes mal-das werde ich jetzt öfter machen...


----------



## Ron73 (5. April 2019)

Gibt es denn aktuelle Fangberichte? 
Ich werde am Sonntag mit zwei Freunden ein Boot von Kalle chartern und dann mal sehen was passiert. ich werde berichten!!!


----------



## Matze 74 (5. April 2019)

Hi Ron......
Jaa gibt's, ein Kumpel von mir war mit seinem Freund gestern in Kappeln mit dem Boot unterwegs und die haben mal richtig gut abgeräumt!!!!!!
Es waren am Ende wohl so knapp an die 1000 stk ......


----------



## zanderkantritter (7. April 2019)

Ganz ehrlich finde ich sowas bekloppt wozu soviel Fisch?


----------



## buttweisser (7. April 2019)

Ich war noch nie zum Heringsangeln und ich weiß auch nicht, ob ich das jemals mache. 1000 Heringe klingt schon nach sehr viel Fisch, aber man muß auch bedenken, dass die Saison zeitlich begrenzt ist und sicher mehrere Angler am Fang beteiligt waren. 

Mir stellt sich aber eine ganz andere Frage. Was macht man mit soviel Heringen bzw. wie konserviert man diese um sie haltbar zu machen? Alle einfrieren ist wohl nicht die Endlösung.


----------



## fischhändler (8. April 2019)

Hallo in die Runde,
habt ihr mal über so Berichte nachgedacht?!!!
Wollt ihr den dümmsten Tierschützer wecken?
Massenfänge gehören in die Tüte und nicht ins Netz.
Reicht Euch die Fangbegrenzung für Dorsch nicht!!!


----------



## SFVNOR (8. April 2019)

fischhändler schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> habt ihr mal über so Berichte nachgedacht?!!!
> Wollt ihr den dümmsten Tierschützer wecken?
> Massenfänge gehören in die Tüte und nicht ins Netz.
> Reicht Euch die Fangbegrenzung für Dorsch nicht!!!



@fischhändler
Buttweiser hat absolut Recht mit seiner Frage was man mit ca. 1000 Heringen macht ?
Heringe wie auch andere Seefische wie Dorsch, Wittling, Köhler, Platte, Makrelen sind nur begrenzt für max. 6 Monate tiefgekühlt haltbar. Danach ist nichts mehr übrig was die Nährstoffe des Fisches betrifft. Danach kannst Du dich auch gerne den TK im Supermarkt bedienen. Das Angebot ist vielleicht dann noch frischer wie dein TK-Fisch
Ja klar, der Hering kann eingelegt werden oder geräuchert aber auch da ist die Haltbarkeit sehr sehr begrenzt. 
Du magst deine Einstellung haben und dass muss man so akzeptieren aber meine Fänge werde ich bestimmt nicht in einer Tüte mitnehmen und verbergen. 
Das auch hat nichts damit zu tun um wie von Dir angegeben dumme Tierschützer zu wecken sondern mit der Verantwortung für Bestände der Fische.
Also, ich finde 7 Dorsche pro Tag pro Angler eine gute Regelung zumal die Schonzeit aufgehoben worden ist. Ich würde sogar das Mindestmaß auf 48 CM heraufsetzen (mache ich persönlich).
Du scheinst professionell tätig zu sein ? Egal, ich teile deine Meinung nicht 

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## fischhändler (9. April 2019)

Hallo,
habe mich wohl ein wenig falsch ausgedrückt.
bin eine Privatperson.
Jeder Angler hat eine Verantwortung und ist mit allen handeln selbst u eigenverantwortlich.
Aber dieser Artikel führt unter umständen zu einem Wachwerden.
Jeder Angler sollte verantwortlich mit der Kreatur umgehen.
Ich würde auch das Mindestmaß für Dorsch auf 60 hochsetzen.
TL der Fischhändler


----------



## Matze 74 (9. April 2019)

Moin....
Wenn ich vorher gewusst hätte was das für Wellen schlägt dann hätte ich mir das lieber gespart!!!!
Zum Glück weiß ich das die 2 auch genug Abnehmer für den Fisch haben!!! Das sind schon 2 sehr vernünftige jungs..... 

Gruß Matze


----------



## Ron73 (9. April 2019)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn aktuelle Fangberichte?
> Ich werde am Sonntag mit zwei Freunden ein Boot von Kalle chartern und dann mal sehen was passiert. ich werde berichten!!!


Bei bestem Wetter war das ein toller Angelausflug.
15 Dorsche, 13 Heringe, 1 Platte. Von den Dorschen durften 3 die Reise mit nach Hamburg antreten. Fängigster Köder war der Wattwurm am Löffel. Sollte zwar etwas anders sein, aber egal. Mit dem letzten Wattwurm im Gepäck kam ja dann doch noch die erhoffte Platte.
Wir waren jedenfalls sehr zufrieden!


----------



## moborie (10. April 2019)

Tja da war ich wohl wieder mal ne Woche zu früh oben- letzte Woche hatten nicht mal die Fischer Hering! Wir hatten zu zweit 19 maßige Dorsche (ü 40) in 3 Tagen, aber besser als nix und ein entspannter Kurztrip mit Sohn!


----------



## Hans-J. Wagner (10. April 2019)

War am 9 April zum ersten Mal in 2019 unterwegs. Habe vom Klinikum bis Grömitz in ca.10 bis 15 m Tiefe , hin,- und zurück geschleppt (8:00 bis 14:00 Uhr)
Schöne Dorsche und Meerforellen in guten Größen gefangen. 2 Seelachse über 70 cm.
Von 14:00 bis 15:00 auf Hering, sind noch 16 Stck. zusammengekommen.
Ein schöner Angeltag, nur der Wind passte nicht.


----------



## javi (11. April 2019)

Hans-J. Wagner schrieb:


> War am 9 April zum ersten Mal in 2019 unterwegs. Habe vom Klinikum bis Grömitz in ca.10 bis 15 m Tiefe , hin,- und zurück geschleppt (8:00 bis 14:00 Uhr)
> Schöne Dorsche und Meerforellen in guten Größen gefangen. 2 Seelachse über 70 cm.
> Von 14:00 bis 15:00 auf Hering, sind noch 16 Stck. zusammengekommen.
> Ein schöner Angeltag, nur der Wind passte nicht.


Moin Hans, Petri zu deinen Fängen. Hast du die Köhler "zufällig" verhaftet oder bist du gezielt vorgegangen? Ich frage deshalb weil ich ab Montag auf Fehmarn bin und auch mal einen Versuch wagen würde. Antwort gerne auch per PN.
VG Martin


----------



## Hering 58 (11. April 2019)

Hans-J. Wagner schrieb:


> War am 9 April zum ersten Mal in 2019 unterwegs. Habe vom Klinikum bis Grömitz in ca.10 bis 15 m Tiefe , hin,- und zurück geschleppt (8:00 bis 14:00 Uhr)
> Schöne Dorsche und Meerforellen in guten Größen gefangen. 2 Seelachse über 70 cm.
> Von 14:00 bis 15:00 auf Hering, sind noch 16 Stck. zusammengekommen.
> Ein schöner Angeltag, nur der Wind passte nicht.


Petri zum Fang.


----------



## Hans-J. Wagner (12. April 2019)

javi schrieb:


> Moin Hans, Petri zu deinen Fängen. Hast du die Köhler "zufällig" verhaftet oder bist du gezielt vorgegangen? Ich frage deshalb weil ich ab Montag auf Fehmarn bin und auch mal einen Versuch wagen würde. Antwort gerne auch per PN.
> VG Martin


----------



## Hans-J. Wagner (12. April 2019)

Habe schnell( 2,5 Knoten ) auf Meerforelle geschleppt, war Beifang. Kommt mittlerweile häufig vor.
Gruß H-J.


----------



## javi (12. April 2019)

Moin Hans, danke für die Antwort. Mal sehen wie es läuft, vielleicht erwische ich auch welche. Ich werde berichten

VG Martin


----------



## Memy (15. April 2019)

Hans-J. Wagner schrieb:


> Habe schnell( 2,5 Knoten ) auf Meerforelle geschleppt, war Beifang. Kommt mittlerweile häufig vor.
> Gruß H-J.



In welcher Tiefe hast du geschleppt? Normale kleine Schleppblinker benutzt?
Lieben Dank im Voraus! Bin am Samstag auch unterwegs


----------



## Silvio.i (18. April 2019)

Matze 74 schrieb:


> Moin....
> Wenn ich vorher gewusst hätte was das für Wellen schlägt dann hätte ich mir das lieber gespart!!!!
> Zum Glück weiß ich das die 2 auch genug Abnehmer für den Fisch haben!!! Das sind schon 2 sehr vernünftige jungs.....
> 
> Gruß Matze



Ich bin ja eigentlich der letzte, der andere kommentiert, aber ganz ehrlich:
Ließ das Fischereigesetzt und poste nicht so ein Schei...!


----------



## Memy (19. April 2019)

Wie sind momentan die Fänge Leute? Bin am Sonntag in der Bucht und werde mal schleppen


----------



## Gonzo900 (20. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen 

ich will am Wochenende nach Neustadt und mit dem Boot etwas rausfahren.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie die Fänge die letzte Zeit so sind?

Geplant ist Pilken und ein bisschen Naturköderangeln auf Plattfische.

Sind schon Makrelen gefangen worden?

VlG Gonzo


----------



## Raubfischjäger (20. August 2019)

Auch wenn der letzte Beitrag schon etwas länger her ist, so kann ich ihn doch zumindest in Teilen beantworten.

Die Dorsche sind derzeit nicht ganz einfach zu finden. Die Schwärme stehen recht kompakt und man muss die einzelnen Trupps schon sehr genau treffen. Es entscheiden teilweise wenige Meter Umkreis über fangen oder nicht fangen, so ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung aus der vergangenen Woche.
Die größeren Dorsche standen übrigens häufig direkt unter den Wittlingsschwärmen, die zur Zeit unterwegs sind.
Was die Makrelen betrifft habe ich lediglich eine (sehr schöne) per Zufall beim Pilken gefangen.
Auf Plattfisch habe ich nicht geangelt, daher kann ich da leider auch nicht viel dazu sagen.


----------



## TOMPAG (22. August 2019)

Heute in der Lübecker Bucht zwischen Neustadt und Travemünde...

Wenn man die Dorsche erst mal gefunden hat, kann man gut fangen.

97 cm


----------



## Matze 74 (22. August 2019)

TOMPAG schrieb:


> Heute in der Lübecker Bucht zwischen Neustadt und Travemünde...
> 
> Wenn man die Dorsche erst mal gefunden hat, kann man gut fangen.
> 
> 97 cm


Boah ey ...... Respekt ,dickes Petri Heil zu so einem Traumfisch!!!!

Gruß Matze


----------



## Hering 58 (22. August 2019)

TOMPAG schrieb:


> Heute in der Lübecker Bucht zwischen Neustadt und Travemünde...
> 
> Wenn man die Dorsche erst mal gefunden hat, kann man gut fangen.
> 
> 97 cm


Dickes Petri zum Traum Dorsch.


----------



## Raubfischjäger (23. August 2019)

TOMPAG schrieb:


> Heute in der Lübecker Bucht zwischen Neustadt und Travemünde...
> 
> Wenn man die Dorsche erst mal gefunden hat, kann man gut fangen.
> 
> 97 cm



Wow, Petri Heil zu diesem Prachtexemplar!


----------



## Slider17 (2. September 2019)

Moinsen, so nun hatten wir auch mal die Zeit um rauszufahren.
Am Sonntag ging es raus auf Höhe Hansapark. Unsere beiden Ruten waren mit Heringspaternoster und Pilker bestückt.
Das Echolot wurde in Tiefen von 13-15m fündig, große Schwärme zeigten sich. Das Fangergebnis kann sich sehen lassen:
2 Dorsche, gerade maßig, 1 Hornhecht, etlcihe Wittlinge, 96 Heringe davon viele klein und der Hammer 12 Makrelen in einer sehr guten Größe, alle haben auf die Heringsfedern gebissen.
Es war ein Hammertag denn 5 verschiedene Fischarten hatten wir auch noch nicht. 
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Matze 74 (4. September 2019)

Moin.....

Petri heil Bernd!!!!!
Da habt ihr schon ne gute Strecke hingelegt....

Gruß Matze


----------



## hai123 (6. November 2019)

Datum: 29.10.2019
Angelzeit: 19:00-22:00
Fangzeit: 19:00- 21:30
Ort: Pelzerhaken, links vom Kiter-Strand
Windrichtung und Stärke: Nord, 1-2
Wetter: aufklarend, kein Mond
Köder: Wattwurm
Fischart: Dorsch
Anzahl: 10.......6 zum Mitnehmen
Gewicht: k.a.
Länge: 42cm - 53cm
Sonstiges: nach vielen Jahren erstmals wieder am Strand...... war ein toller Start bei 3 Grad


Datum: 30.10.2019
Angelzeit: 19:00-22:00
Fangzeit: 19:00- 21:30
Ort: Pelzerhaken, links vom Kiter-Strand
Windrichtung und Stärke: Windstill
Wetter: aufklarend, kein Mond
Köder: Wattwurm
Fischart: Dorsch
Anzahl: 4.......1 zum Mitnehmen
Gewicht: k.a.
Länge: 48cm
Sonstiges: trotz Windstille und Ententeich waren Fische unterwegs ; um 0 Grad


Datum: 31.10.2019
Angelzeit: 19:00-22:00
Fangzeit: 19:00- 21:30
Ort: Pelzerhaken, weit links vom Kiter-Strand
Windrichtung und Stärke: Süd, um 2
Wetter: aufklarend, kein Mond
Köder: Wattwurm
Fischart: Dorsch
Anzahl: 10.......5 zum Mitnehmen
Gewicht: k.a.
Länge: 42cm - 50cm
Sonstiges: nachdem ich an den beiden Vorabenden alleine am Strand war, wurde es fast " schwierig" bei ca. 20 Mitstreitern einen guten Platz zu finden...... hat aber doch hingehauen  - Fazit 3 tolle Tage in Pelzerhaken -


----------



## Dorschoffi (6. November 2019)

Petri zu den Stranddorschen.
Schöner Bericht, der aber besser in die Abteilung “Fangberichte aus der Brandung“ passen würde.


----------



## Matze 74 (12. Mai 2020)

Moin zusammen,
Ein Kollege und ich wollten eventuell mal nächste Woche Mittwoch endlich mal wieder in die Bucht ,ein paar Leo's und Seelachse jagen!!!
War vielleicht von euch jemand die Tage da unterwegs oder hat es noch vor??? Wäre cool wenn man vielleicht ein paar Tipps bekommen könnte vorher!!!!
Danke schon mal vorab und noch eine schöne Woche und immer stramme Schnüre!!!!

Gruß Matze


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Mai 2020)

Matze 74 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> Ein Kollege und ich wollten eventuell mal nächste Woche Mittwoch endlich mal wieder in die Bucht ,ein paar Leo's und Seelachse jagen!!!
> War vielleicht von euch jemand die Tage da unterwegs oder hat es noch vor??? Wäre cool wenn man vielleicht ein paar Tipps bekommen könnte vorher!!!!
> Danke schon mal vorab und noch eine schöne Woche und immer stramme Schnüre!!!!
> ...



Moin Matze! 

Letzten Samstag lief der Dorsch sehr gut. So lange die Sonne noch nicht zu sehen war, haben wir sehr gut bei rundum 4 Meter gefangen, als dann die Sonne durchgekommen ist eher 6-8 Meter. Das Wasser war sehr klar. 

Seelachs gab es keine, dafür Hornies satt


----------



## Matze 74 (14. Mai 2020)

Torsk_SH schrieb:


> Moin Matze!
> 
> Letzten Samstag lief der Dorsch sehr gut. So lange die Sonne noch nicht zu sehen war, haben wir sehr gut bei rundum 4 Meter gefangen, als dann die Sonne durchgekommen ist eher 6-8 Meter. Das Wasser war sehr klar.
> 
> Seelachs gab es keine, dafür Hornies satt


Moin.....
Torsk, danke für die Info!...
Wo habt ihr denn gefangen, Hansa Park??
Habt ihr nur mit Gummi/Pilker gefischt oder auch getrollt????

LG Matze


----------



## Matze 74 (14. Mai 2020)

Ich bin's nochmal......
Kann man ganz normal bei Kalle ein Boot mieten??? Oder gibt es da noch besondere Auflagen??


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (14. Mai 2020)

Steht alles im Netz bei Kalle drin, habe auch schon geguckt. Das wichtigste, Masken nicht vergessen. Max 2 Pro Boot und dadurch längere Wartezeit in Sachen Bootsanmietung


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Mai 2020)

Da Dorsch für mich mehr Beifang als Zielfisch ist, angel ich zu 95% nur mit Meerforellenblinkern, die restlichen 5% dann mit kleinen Pilkern wenn ich mit dem Blinker nicht mehr runter komme. 

Schleppen war schwer - wenn man keinen Hornies möchte - die Biester haben die Küste gerade fest im Griff. Zum Suchen der Fisch aber bestimmt keine schlechte Idee.


----------



## Matze 74 (14. Mai 2020)

Ich danke euch für die schnelle Antwort, top!!!!
Dann schauen wir mal ob das was wird oder nicht!!!!

Matze


----------



## 50er-Jäger (14. Mai 2020)

Das sind ja super Infos, ich werde es am Donnerstag nächste Woche probieren, Hornis da, Dorsch geht und Platte soll auch beißen, sprich genug Auswahl vorhanden...


----------



## Matze 74 (14. Mai 2020)

Moin.....
Leider sind bei Kalle schon alle guten Boote vermietet!!! Weiß gar nicht warum ...
Dann wird das wohl auch erst die Woche darauf was werden!!!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (14. Mai 2020)

Es gibt ja noch einen Bootsverleiher mehr in Neustadt


----------



## Matze 74 (14. Mai 2020)

Ja ich weiß...... aber der sagt mir Persönlich nicht so zu!!!!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (18. Mai 2020)

Moin....für uns soll es am Donnerstag ja nun los gehen von Travemünde aus. Wie sieht es mit den Angelregeln aus....5 Dorsche ist klar....Da wir aber womöglich auch Mefo und Horni unter Land probieren wollen, gibt es in SH auch so was wie Mindestabstand beim Driften zum Ufer?
Ich habe gegoogelt aber irgendwie bin ich zu blöd den Passus zu finden mit den entsprechenden Regeln....
Falls jemand direkt mal ein Link hat wäre dies super...
Vielen Dank...


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Mai 2020)

Von Travemünde aus ist die Verbotszone wichtig,




__





						Angeln in Lübeck - Das Brodtener Ufer
					

Angeln in Lübeck - Das Brodtener Ufer als Angelrevier in der Ostsee zwischen Travemünde und Niendorf




					www.angeln-in-luebeck.de


----------



## 50er-Jäger (18. Mai 2020)

Ok das habe ich direkt bei meinem ersten Ausflug dort im letzten Jahr gesagt bekommen, raus aus der Trave gleich links sieht super nach Fisch aus, aber dort darf nicht geangelt werden...
Ist glaube sogar auf der Navionicskarte mit drauf...
Aber ansonsten muss man kein Mindestabstand zum Ufer halten beim Driften? In MV sind es ja 1000m, alles drunter heißt es ankern....


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Mai 2020)

Moinsen!

Hat jemand aktuelle Infos ob der Parkplatz in Bliesdorf wieder zugänglich ist?

Als ich das letzte mal da war (09.05),waren da noch Absperrungen vorhanden.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (25. Mai 2020)

So denn schreibe wenigstens ich mal was, wobei man kaum glauben kann, dass bei der Masse an Booten nicht mehr Boardies vor Ort waren, aber Infos saugen ist eben einfacher als sich mal selbst zu beteiligen...

Wir sind um 6:45 Uhr in Travemünde angekommen, Boot geslippt und waren dann so halb 8 am ersten Platz angekommen...
Haben uns bis 11 Uhr 10 richtig dicke Dorsche von rund 70cm zusammen gesucht und einige für uns untermaßige zurück gesetzt...
Anschließend haben wir uns von einem Angelkollegen die Wattis abgeholt aufm Wasser und uns dann den Platten gewidmet
Bis 17 Uhr haben wir unsere 200 Wattis verangelt und zu dritt 80 Schollen gefangen und sind glücklich und zufrieden wieder die 2,5 Std zurück an die Müritz mit Boot im Schlepptau...
War ein super Tag auf dem Wasser und wird auf jeden Fall schleunigst wiederholt...


----------



## Matze 74 (25. Mai 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> So denn schreibe wenigstens ich mal was, wobei man kaum glauben kann, dass bei der Masse an Booten nicht mehr Boardies vor Ort waren, aber Infos saugen ist eben einfacher als sich mal selbst zu beteiligen...
> 
> Wir sind um 6:45 Uhr in Travemünde angekommen, Boot geslippt und waren dann so halb 8 am ersten Platz angekommen...
> Haben uns bis 11 Uhr 10 richtig dicke Dorsche von rund 70cm zusammen gesucht und einige für uns untermaßige zurück gesetzt...
> ...


Moin....

Petri Heil kann man da nur wünschen!!! Ein Kollege und ich sind morgen von Neustadt aus unterwegs mit nem Boot von Kalle.... werde dann auch berichten.....
In welcher Tiefe habt ihr am besten gefangen???

Gruß Matze


----------



## 50er-Jäger (25. Mai 2020)

7m kamen die besten Fische...


----------



## Matze 74 (25. Mai 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> 7m kamen die besten Fische...


Dankeschön......


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Mai 2020)

80 Scholle? Ja irre! da sollte ja für dieses Jahr reichen


----------



## Hot-Spot (25. Mai 2020)

@50er-Jäger dickes Petri! Ich möchte kommende Woche auch mein Glück versuchen. Wart Ihr Richtung Krankenhaus oder Sierksdorf unterwegs? Mich würde auch mal interessieren, wie Ihr das Echolot nutzt, um Spots mit Fisch zu finden. Wenn ich mit meinen Jungs zum Ostseeangeln fahre, leihen wir uns ein Boot bei Kalle und nutzen das Echolot eigentlich nur, um die Tiefen, in denen wir Dorsch vermuten, zu finden und diese dann bestenfalls noch nach auffälligen Grundstrukturen abzusuchen. Meist wird aber in der entsprechenden Tiefe auf Verdacht Halt gemacht, eine Zeit gefischt und gedriftet und dann geht‘s weiter zum nächsten Halt. Auf Fischanzeigen oder gar Suche nach Schwärmen verzichten wir. Mangels Übung ( wir gehen max 2x im Jahr mit Echolot Ostseeangeln) können wir die Bilder und dessen Aussagekraft nicht einschätzen. Wie ist denn Eure Erfahrung? Ich wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar! Beste Grüße


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (25. Mai 2020)

@ Hot-spot, eigentlich brauchst Du Dir bezüglich der HotSpots keine Sorgen machen. Zum einen bekommst Du bei der Boosteinweisung die Spots gesagt, wo die Fische in den letzten Tagen vorgekommen und gefangen sind in den letzten Tagen. Zum anderen Sie die Spots im Navi, brauchst Du nur abfahren. Das funktioniert 100%, so machen wir das auch immer. Klar suchen wir auch immer selber noch ein paar Tiefen, hat auch immer gut geklappt. Dann viel Erfolg


----------



## 50er-Jäger (26. Mai 2020)

Torsk_SH schrieb:


> 80 Scholle? Ja irre! da sollte ja für dieses Jahr reichen




Leider nein bereits alle weg, quasi die gesamte Familie isst die super gerne und bevor ich dann welche einfriere werden die verteilt...
Selbst am Wochenende direkt 6 verspeist in zwei Tagen...
Einfach ein Genuss...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (26. Mai 2020)

Hot-Spot schrieb:


> @50er-Jäger dickes Petri! Ich möchte kommende Woche auch mein Glück versuchen. Wart Ihr Richtung Krankenhaus oder Sierksdorf unterwegs? Mich würde auch mal interessieren, wie Ihr das Echolot nutzt, um Spots mit Fisch zu finden. Wenn ich mit meinen Jungs zum Ostseeangeln fahre, leihen wir uns ein Boot bei Kalle und nutzen das Echolot eigentlich nur, um die Tiefen, in denen wir Dorsch vermuten, zu finden und diese dann bestenfalls noch nach auffälligen Grundstrukturen abzusuchen. Meist wird aber in der entsprechenden Tiefe auf Verdacht Halt gemacht, eine Zeit gefischt und gedriftet und dann geht‘s weiter zum nächsten Halt. Auf Fischanzeigen oder gar Suche nach Schwärmen verzichten wir. Mangels Übung ( wir gehen max 2x im Jahr mit Echolot Ostseeangeln) können wir die Bilder und dessen Aussagekraft nicht einschätzen. Wie ist denn Eure Erfahrung? Ich wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar! Beste Grüße




Da am Donnerstag die Hölle los war mit sehr viel Rudelbildung an zig stellen würde ich behaupten es gibt überall Fisch, deshalb gibt's von mir keine Richtung wo wir waren, wir haben nämlich völlig ungestört von anderen Booten geangelt...
Für Dorsch kannte ich die Bereiche von meinen zwei letzten Trips, also nur nach der Tiefe geschaut, keine Dorsche mit dem Echo gesucht, diese standen bei uns vereinzelt, war nicht schlimm da es super schöne Fische waren...
Sollte ich mal suchen müssen mit dem Echo, würde ich mit Sidescan schauen nach Strukturen wie Steinfelder oder eben kleineren Trupps an Dorschen...


----------



## Hot-Spot (26. Mai 2020)

Danke für Eure Antworten!!!


----------



## Matze 74 (27. Mai 2020)

Moin......
Ich war gestern unterwegs mit nem Kollegen, wollte noch berichten war aber ziemlich im Arsch!!!!
Wir waren um ca 8h aus dem Hafen, sind rechts rum und haben höhe Hansa Park angefangen auf 7-8 m zu schleppen und nach ca 5 Minuten hing der erste Dorsch am Haken. Haben dann dort intensiv geschleppt Richtung Sierksdorf und zurück, die meisten Fische kamen um die 7m.... dann sind wir etwas tiefer gefahren, da hatten wir dann eine große wolke von Kleinfisch auf dem Echo und innerhalb von 2 Sekunden waren 2 Ruten krumm und 2 richtig gute Köhler lagen im Boot!!!! Waren leider die einzigen, konnten die wolke leider nicht wiederfinden!!! Gegen Mittag wurde es dann ziemlich ruhig  haben dann bis 16m mit Gummi versucht aber kam nix. Dann auf 11m ne kleine Pause gemacht und die tote Rute rausgehängt und siehe da, nach kurzer Zeit kam der erste Einschlag!!!! So konnte ich noch 3 Dorsche fangen und mein Kollege 2....
Am Ende hatten wir 9 Dorsche und 2 Köhler zusammen..... waren sehr zufrieden.... um 16h waren wir wieder im Hafen.... war ein geiler Tag.....

Gruß Matze


----------



## 50er-Jäger (27. Mai 2020)

Petri....da unser Polenurlaub wegen Corinna ausfällt hatte ich nun die Freigabe neu zu buchen in Deutschland...
Vom 8-12.6 geht's nach Grömitz, das Boot kommt natürlich mit und wenn es das Wetter zu lässt geht's aufm Teich, zwar ein Ende weg vom sonstigen Startpunkt Travemünde, aber ich denke auch dort wird es Fisch geben.


----------



## Matze 74 (27. Mai 2020)

Ist doch ein guter Startpunkt von Grömitz aus!!!! Denke schon das da was geht....
	

		
			
		

		
	




Das war der größte den wir gestern hatten..


----------



## 50er-Jäger (28. Mai 2020)

Jetzt muss ich nochmal ne ganz blöde Frage stellen,
Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken ist die Tonne, wenn ich in Neustadt ausm Hafen komme und dann links rum Richtung Grömitz fahre, welche links dann von mir steht, wo der Grund dort so extrem steil abfällt?


----------



## Matze 74 (28. Mai 2020)

Puhhh !!!???
Ich glaube ja, aber Nagel mich nicht daran fest!!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Mai 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich nochmal ne ganz blöde Frage stellen,
> Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken ist die Tonne, wenn ich in Neustadt ausm Hafen komme und dann links rum Richtung Grömitz fahre, welche links dann von mir steht, wo der Grund dort so extrem steil abfällt?



Jupp, müsste die hier sein (hab jetzt nicht die Koords gegengecheckt, heißt in der Seekarte Pelzerhaken-Süd)

Gesetzte Markierung








						54°04'41.5"N 10°52'14.0"E · Deutschland
					

Deutschland




					maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (29. Mai 2020)

Die isses. 
Beim Google Maps Link muss man schon ganz dicht ranzoomen, um sie zu erkennen.















						54°04'41.4"N 10°52'14.1"E · Deutschland
					

Deutschland




					www.google.de


----------



## 50er-Jäger (29. Mai 2020)

Super vielen Dank...lag ich doch richtig...
Lese gerade viel und da werden ja Stellen oder Tonnen immer wieder benannt, wenn man dann nicht weiß wo das in etwa liegt ist auch schlecht...


----------



## angelseb (29. Mai 2020)

Moin zusammen,

ggf werde ich zu Frohnleichnahm mal das Boot in die Neustädter Bucht mitnahmen. VOr ca. 10 Jahren habe ich mir dort mal ne Nussschüssel in Neustadt direkt gemietet. 
Jetzt soll mein Boot aber für das Wochenende im Wasser bleiben.
Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich das Boot am besten zu Wasser lasse und wo ich dann auch im Hafen einen Liegeplatz mieten kann?
Bin nicht zwangsläufig an Neustadt gebunden und über jeden Tipp dankbar! gern auch per PN


----------



## elle-w (1. Juni 2020)

Genau hast recht


----------



## Matze 74 (1. Juni 2020)

Moin.....
Hab von mehreren Quellen gehört das viele Dorsche bei 19m stehen sollen!! Einige ü70er sind aus der Tiefe wohl hochgekommen.... vielleicht ist die info ja hilfreich..... schöne Pfingsten noch und allzeit stramme Schnüre....

Gruß Matze


----------



## Hot-Spot (1. Juni 2020)

@ Matze  So eine Info immer interessant, vielen Dank für die Information! Beste Grüße


----------



## Matze 74 (1. Juni 2020)

Immer gerne!!!! Dafür ist ja so ein Medium wie das hier da denke ich mal!!??
Ich bin da nicht so wie manch andere die da ein riesen Geheimnis von machen, weil der andere mir ja da die Fische wegangeln könnte!!!! Absolut affig, sorry.....

Gruß Matze


----------



## 50er-Jäger (2. Juni 2020)

Matze 74 schrieb:


> Moin.....
> Hab von mehreren Quellen gehört das viele Dorsche bei 19m stehen sollen!! Einige ü70er sind aus der Tiefe wohl hochgekommen.... vielleicht ist die info ja hilfreich..... schöne Pfingsten noch und allzeit stramme Schnüre....
> 
> Gruß Matze




Ja das schöne Flachwasserangeln vorbei...schade...
Zumal ein zurücksetzen bei selbstgelegten Mindestmaß nicht mehr möglich...
Dann werde ich mich wohl an die Platten und Hornis halten.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (2. Juni 2020)

Sagt mal hat jemand, oder kennt jemand ne Seite wo man Wracks finden kann mit GPS Daten für die Lübecker Bucht?


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (2. Juni 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Sagt mal hat jemand, oder kennt jemand ne Seite wo man Wracks finden kann mit GPS Daten für die Lübecker Bucht?








						C-MAP: Nautical charts
					

C-Map offers the most personal, stress-free, end to end marine experience by providing high-quality nautical maps along with navigation, traffic and weather information to easily plan trips on the water and enjoyable experience with peace of mind.




					letsembark.io
				



Auf das Wrack nen Linksklick und halten bis die Einblendung kommt.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (2. Juni 2020)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> C-MAP: Nautical charts
> 
> 
> C-Map offers the most personal, stress-free, end to end marine experience by providing high-quality nautical maps along with navigation, traffic and weather information to easily plan trips on the water and enjoyable experience with peace of mind.
> ...




Vielleicht bin ich zu blöd, aber da sehe ich auch nicht mehr als in der Standard Navionicskarte, oder es gibt bis Fehmarn hoch und vor Rügen nicht ein einziges Wrack...


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (2. Juni 2020)

Man muss auch n büschen dichter ranzoomen, dann sieht man sie.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (2. Juni 2020)

Alles klar, besten Dank...
Werde ich mal versuchen wenn möglich anzufahren, vielleicht bringt es ja was...
Und mal schauen was überhaupt noch zu erkennen ist von so einem Wrack...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (11. Juni 2020)

So 1.5 Tage draußen gewesen...40 Schollen sind es geworden, Dorsch nicht gesucht...


----------



## Matze 74 (11. Juni 2020)

Petri....... wo lief es am besten???


----------



## moench1605 (12. Juni 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> So 1.5 Tage draußen gewesen...40 Schollen sind es geworden, Dorsch nicht gesucht...


Petri! 
War gut, dass wir gestern nicht auf Dorsch raus sind. Der Wind war echt übel. 
Werde heute mal mit der Spinnrute los ziehen. Mal sehen, ob was geht. 
Wünsche dir ne gute Heimfahrt und vielleicht bis bald 
Andreas


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Juni 2020)

moench1605 schrieb:


> Petri!
> War gut, dass wir gestern nicht auf Dorsch raus sind. Der Wind war echt übel.
> Werde heute mal mit der Spinnrute los ziehen. Mal sehen, ob was geht.
> Wünsche dir ne gute Heimfahrt und vielleicht bis bald
> Andreas




Jo gestern war zu heftig, ist kein kontrolliertes Angeln möglich...

@matze

Waren vor Grömitz unterwegs...


----------



## Matze 74 (12. Juni 2020)

Moin.....

Ok ..... Dankeschön


----------



## artur b (9. Juli 2020)

Moin zusammen,
ich plane nächste Woche in der Bucht auf Dorsch zu angeln und frage hier in die Runde, wie es mit den Fängen so aussieht und in wen in welcher Tiefe die sich zurzeit aufhalten ?
MfG Artur.


----------



## artur b (16. Juli 2020)

Moin....bin wieder zuhause und will über meine 3 Angeltage berichten. Es lief gut, habe die Fische in 10m Tiefe vor Klinikum gefangen, die stehen vereinzelt mann muss etwas Geduld mitbringen, hatte meine 5 über 50cm in ca. 3 bis 4 Std Angelzeit, einige kleinere schwimmen wieder. Habe diverse stellen versucht, auch wo die meisten Angler ihr Glück versucht haben, ohne Erfolg. Heringe sind reichlich da, Wittlinge,Makrele wollten nicht, die tote Rute brachte nur vereinzelt Fisch, die meisten Bisse mit Gummi gefaullentzent.


----------



## Matze 74 (16. Juli 2020)

Moin Artur.....

Petri heil sag ich da mal!!! Ging auf 20m bei dir auch was oder bist du so tief nicht gefahren??? Hatte da was gehört das es um die 15-20m wohl ganz gut läuft im Moment...... 

Gruß Matze


----------



## artur b (17. Juli 2020)

Habe vor Pelzerhaken 16 bis 20m versucht, da waren auch die meisten Angler , auch einige Kanten die 10 auf 18m abfallen über die Navionics angefahren ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Sepp Meier (19. Juli 2020)

Moin,

wir waren gestern zu zweit mit dem Schlauchboot auf der Bucht... Keinen einzigen Dorsch gekriegt in acht Stunden! War schon etwas deprimierend... Wir haben alles mögliche versucht: Gummi, Pilker, Beifänger und Tiefen alles zwischen 8 und 22 Meter. Gebiet war Klinikum bis raus hinter die Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken. Da war auch ordentlich Bootsrudelbildung, es schien aber auch nicht sehr viel rauszukommen. Wir haben dann insgesamt drei Heringe und drei Wittlinge verführt, einer kleiner als der andere


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (19. Juli 2020)

Ja, die Untiefentonne meide ich mittlerweile. Da tummeln sich immer die kleinen Leihboote, da müssen die Fische schon Slalom-schwimmen zwischen den ganzen Pilkern. Schau mal in die Seekarte, da gibt es  auch nicht weit weg einige Wracks und Muschelbänke. Wir waren gestern auf Scholle, 14 Stk in 2 Stunden, das war echt ok von Bissfrequenz und Grösse.


----------



## Fehlerteufel (30. Juli 2020)

Wir.waren die letzten zwei Wochenenden vor Neustadt auf Dorsch und vor Grömitz auf Scholle. Haben beide Male super gefangen. Mussten das Dorschangeln abbrechen da wir zu schnell die Fangbegrenzung erreicht haben.
Dann ging es auf Scholle... Lief sehr gut.


----------



## Fehlerteufel (30. Juli 2020)

Sonntag geht es direkt aus dem Hafen von Neustadt raus


----------



## Hering 58 (30. Juli 2020)

Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> Wir.waren die letzten zwei Wochenenden vor Neustadt auf Dorsch und vor Grömitz auf Scholle. Haben beide Male super gefangen. Mussten das Dorschangeln abbrechen da wir zu schnell die Fangbegrenzung erreicht haben.
> Dann ging es auf Scholle... Lief sehr gut.


Ein dickes Petri euch dreien,sehr schöne Fotos.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (21. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen.... wirklicher keiner mehr in der Neustaedter Bucht?! Ich hab am WE viele Boote vor Pelzerhaken gesehen... wie ist es denn gelaufen? Ansonsten eine Frage in die Runde: wie/wo angelt ihr bei Ostwind, was macht ihr da anders? Ich fange bei Ostwind immer viel schlechter, wobei ich auch nicht wirklich viel anders mache bzgl Spots, Koeder etc. Wer faengt hier bei Ostwind regelmaessig und gut?


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. September 2020)

Schöne Flunder auf Bild drei! 

Schollen haben doch die roten Punkte ...

R.S.


----------



## compresiceps (22. September 2020)

Bin Samstag mit einem Kumpel in der Neustädter Bucht gewesen mit eigenem Boot.
Wir haben zusammen 140 Heringe, 2 Makrelen und einen Dorsch mit nach hause genommen.
Die Heringe haben wir bis ca. 13:00 gefangen dann frischte der Wind ein wenig auf und die Heringe wahren weck.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (22. September 2020)

compresiceps schrieb:


> Bin Samstag mit einem Kumpel in der Neustädter Bucht gewesen mit eigenem Boot.
> Wir haben zusammen 140 Heringe, 2 Makrelen und einen Dorsch mit nach hause genommen.
> Die Heringe haben wir bis ca. 13:00 gefangen dann frischte der Wind ein wenig auf und die Heringe wahren weck.




140 Miniheringe gefangen?
Wir waren die gesamte letzte Woche in der Bucht unterwegs, ein paar gute, viele kleine Dorsche und Unmengen an Schollen in super Größen...
Vor Pelzerhaken stehen die Boote jeden tag, Heringe in kleinen Größen, ab und an Makrele Dorsch und Platte...


----------



## compresiceps (22. September 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> 140 Miniheringe gefangen?
> Wir waren die gesamte letzte Woche in der Bucht unterwegs, ein paar gute, viele kleine Dorsche und Unmengen an Schollen in super Größen...
> Vor Pelzerhaken stehen die Boote jeden tag, Heringe in kleinen Größen, ab und an Makrele Dorsch und Platte...


Die 140 Heringe die wir mit genommen haben hatten alle eine gute Größe.
Wir haben auch nicht am Pelzerhaken gefangen sondern vor dem Klinikum auf 17m.
Kleine Dorsche hatten wir nur 2 Stk.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (22. September 2020)

Habt ihr Eure Boote in Neustadt liegen, oder wart ihr "zu Besuch"? Bin voraussichtlich Fr und Sa draussen, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf dem Wasser!


----------



## Alex76 (22. September 2020)

Wir waren letzten Sonntag mit der Peter2 zwischen Dahme und Grömitz. Ich glaube wir sind 2 3/4 Stunden von Wismar raus gefahren. Soweit westlich fahren die sonst nie.
Es hieß gleich, Dorsch ist beschissen. Den Vortag wurden 8 Stück insgesamt auf dem Kutter gefangen. Und wir hatten uns so gefreut, seit fast einem Jahr endlich wieder raus auf die Ostsee. Schei.. Carola!
Der zweite Kutter, die Christa war Vollcharter, und fuhr ordentlich weiter nördlich, muss also schon vor Fehmarn gewesen sein. Wir haben es später nicht mehr gesehen und die Angler waren auch leider schon vor uns zurück, so dass wir nicht mitbekommen haben, ob dort etwas gefangen wurde.
Bei uns war wie es angekündigt wurde nichts. An so einen schlechten Tag konnte ich mich noch gut erinnern. Meine erste Kutterfahrt, selbes Boot. Da hieß es morgens, heute geht es auf Hering raus. Dorsch ist aktuell keiner da. Man hab ich mich gefreut 

 Ich frage mich immer, wieso man auf einer Stelle bleibt, wo man doch recht schnell merkt, hier ist nichts zu holen! Ja, ich weiß, wenn kein Fisch da ist, ist kein Fisch da. Und nur suchen, ist sicherlich auch blöd.
Aber wir hatten auch schon wirklich tolle Ausfahrten mit der Peter2, ich will wirklich nicht meckern. 
Es waren vielleicht 27 Angler anwesend und etwa 6 Dorsche wurden gefangen. Wobei 3 zwischen 50 und 60 waren.
Etliche kleine Wittlinge und ein paar kleine Heringe wurden gefangen. 
Wir haben auch ein paar Kleinboote gesehen, wobei ich auch dort nichts von krummen Ruten sehen konnte. 
Angeltiefe war um die 15 Meter. Wir waren trotzdem relativ weit weg vom Ufer.

Achso, ich hab ausser 2 lumpigen Wittligen nichts gefangen.
In 4 Wochen starten wir natürlich den nächsten Angriff 

Gruß
Alex

Gruß
Alex


----------



## 50er-Jäger (23. September 2020)

Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Habt ihr Eure Boote in Neustadt liegen, oder wart ihr "zu Besuch"? Bin voraussichtlich Fr und Sa draussen, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf dem Wasser!



Nur zu Besuch...


----------



## compresiceps (23. September 2020)

Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Habt ihr Eure Boote in Neustadt liegen, oder wart ihr "zu Besuch"? Bin voraussichtlich Fr und Sa draussen, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf dem Wasser!


Nur zu Besuch ich habe mein Boot immer zu hause und nehme es dann mit hoch.
Ist ein wenig Anstrengent  weil ich immer 200 km Anreise habe.




Alex76 schrieb:


> Wir waren letzten Sonntag mit der Peter2 zwischen Dahme und Grömitz. Ich glaube wir sind 2 3/4 Stunden von Wismar raus gefahren. Soweit westlich fahren die sonst nie.


Wir haben morgen einen Termin auf der Peter II ich hoffe das es für uns besser läuft.


----------



## Alex76 (23. September 2020)

> Wir haben morgen einen Termin auf der Peter II ich hoffe das es für uns besser läuft.



Ich drücke euch auf jeden Fall die Daumen!


----------



## compresiceps (25. September 2020)

Konnste Vergessen ich hatte so 20 Leute in Sichtweite und da wurde nur 1 maßiger Dorsch ein par Wittlinge und 1 
Makrele gefangen. Geangelt wurde vor Grömnitz.


----------



## Alex76 (25. September 2020)

Danke für die Rückmeldung! Komisch, dass der man trotz der sehr überschaubaren Fänge erneut den langen Weg bis Grömitz auf sich genommen hat.


----------



## climber (25. September 2020)

Ja, manchmal geht es ja auch nur um die Zeit auf dem Wasser zu verbringen.
Wenn es nach den Dorsch Fängen geht, müsste unser Boot im Hafen bleiben.

Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (27. September 2020)

Vor Groemitz liegt der Walkyriengrund, schau mal in die Seekarte, da ist ein Plateau mit 6-9m, drum herum geht es auf ueber 20m runter. So ein Kutter braucht grosse Strukturen, der kann nicht einzelne Wracks und Muschelbaenke abfahren wie mit 'nem Kleinboot. Ich war Fr und Sa draussen, Fr waren die Platten eher zurueckhaltend, dafuer bissen die Wittlinge. Sa waren die Platten wieder in Beisslaune.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (28. September 2020)

Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Vor Groemitz liegt der Walkyriengrund, schau mal in die Seekarte, da ist ein Plateau mit 6-9m, drum herum geht es auf ueber 20m runter. So ein Kutter braucht grosse Strukturen, der kann nicht einzelne Wracks und Muschelbaenke abfahren wie mit 'nem Kleinboot. Ich war Fr und Sa draussen, Fr waren die Platten eher zurueckhaltend, dafuer bissen die Wittlinge. Sa waren die Platten wieder in Beisslaune.




Sollte der Kutter auf Walkyriengrund rum eiern werden die Fänge allerdings sich auch nicht verbessern...
Eine klasse Struktur, aber die scheint die meiste Zeit über nur den Minidorschen zu gefallen...
Waren im Urlaub drei tage zu verschiedenen Zeiten dort, Fisch gibt es genug, der ist aber erst in zwei drei Jahren wirklich passig für die Pfanne...


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (28. September 2020)

Ja, Ich habe den Walkyriengrund dieses Jahr bislang auch gemieden, aber wie gesagt, es ist einfacher mit einem kleinen Boot die anderen (kleineren) Strukturen wie Wracks und Muschelbaenke gezielt zu beangeln.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (28. September 2020)

Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Ja, Ich habe den Walkyriengrund dieses Jahr bislang auch gemieden, aber wie gesagt, es ist einfacher mit einem kleinen Boot die anderen (kleineren) Strukturen wie Wracks und Muschelbaenke gezielt zu beangeln.




Wir haben alles an Wracks vor Grömitz sowie vor Neustadt abgegrast, bei den meisten kann man nicht von Wrack reden, da liegt wahrscheinlich nur noch ein Brett am Grund das wars dann aber auch...


----------



## uwe Leu (7. Oktober 2020)

Hallo, das gleiche vor Meck Pomm Küste keine wirklichen Wracks und in den 50 èr Jahren wurden alle großen Steine für den Molen-bau herausgeholt.
Die Fischer haben sich damals gefreut aber nicht lange.
Jetzt kommt alles Zusammen keine Strukturen, Massen an Kormoranen, Gänsereihern und mehr Schweinswale.
Wir zahlen 2,6 Millionen € Ostsee Angelgebühren in MV und nicht ein Cent geht in Maßnahmen wie künstliche Riffe usw. traurig.
Vor 20 Jahren hat unser Land-und Umweltminister Backhaus künstl. Riffe aus Beton Pressereif vorgestellt, außer einer Forschungsanlage vor Nienhagen nichts.
Petry Heil aus MV


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (10. Oktober 2020)

War gestern morgen kurz draußen, 13 Platten und ein Dorsch am Morgen, etliche kleine Platten sind wieder zurück gegangen. Fangtiefe 9m. Interessant sind die unterschiedlichen Strategien, ein paar Boote sind links und rechts an mir vorbei gedriftet, dh die einen waren eher bei 5-7m bzw bei 10-12 Unterwegs, ziemliche Spreizung. Die sind zudem aufgrund des Windes auch recht schnell gedriftet...


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (14. Oktober 2020)

Gestern ein echter Traumtag, Wasser ganz ruhig, leichte drift. Fangtechnisch mein bester Tag des Jahres, Platten hatten richtig gute Größen und Fleisch auf den Gräten. Habe auch selten gesehen, dass die Dorsche so auf Wattis abgehen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (14. Oktober 2020)

Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Gestern ein echter Traumtag, Wasser ganz ruhig, leichte drift. Fangtechnisch mein bester Tag des Jahres, Platten hatten richtig gute Größen und Fleisch auf den Gräten. Habe auch selten gesehen, dass die Dorsche so auf Wattis abgehen.



Petri, wo bist denn unterwegs vor Neustadt, Travemünde, Grömitz?


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (14. Oktober 2020)

Mein Boot liegt in der Ancora, ich fahre aber meist um die Untiefentonne Richtung Groemitz, dann dünnt sich das mit den ganzen Angelbooten schon deutlich aus. Wenn es da draussen zu ungemütlich ist, gehe ich in die Bucht. Da kann man zB bei Nordwind zwischen Schönklinik und Pelzerhaken in der Landüberdeckung noch ganz gut fischen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (14. Oktober 2020)

Ah ok....wir starten meist in Travemünde und sind dann bis über Grömitz unterwegs, je nachdem auf was gefischt wird...


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (14. Oktober 2020)

Ah, dh ihr muesst da erst aus diesem grossen Angelverbotsbereich raus, oder gilt der fuer Euch als Lokale nicht? Und Groemitz ist dann schon ein bisschen Strecke von Euch aus... Taugt die MVP Kueste auf der anderen Seite denn gar nichts?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (14. Oktober 2020)

Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Ah, dh ihr muesst da erst aus diesem grossen Angelverbotsbereich raus, oder gilt der fuer Euch als Lokale nicht? Und Groemitz ist dann schon ein bisschen Strecke von Euch aus... Taugt die MVP Kueste auf der anderen Seite denn gar nichts?



Nix Lokale, kommen immer mal von der Müritz aus an die Küste mit Boot im Schlepptau...
Die bisherigen Umstände haben uns immer nach Travemünde fahren lassen, wie Kumpels die uns Wattwürmer mit gebracht haben, damit wir trotzdem sehr früh aufs Wasser konnten, oder eben weil ich mich etwas dort auskenne...
In MV ist auch Fisch, war ich aber noch nicht unterwegs...
Ja aus der Verbotszone raus und dann schauen wo was geht, Strecke bis hoch über Grömitz ist ohne Problem machbar mit 70PS, da geht das recht flott... ;-)


----------



## Sushi Lover (15. Oktober 2020)

Waren am Mittwoch bei schönem Wetter unterwegs. Gute Heringe in reicher Zahl vorhanden. Vornehmlich im Bereich Ansteuertonne Neustadt, ebenso Bereich Klinikum bis Pelzerhaken; auch Brodau bis Grömitz. Viel Schwarmfisch mit gutem starken Echo. Stehen phasenweise vom Grund (16 m)  bis 3 m Wassertiefe. Leider lässt sich schwer abschätzen, um was für Fische es sich handelt. Oftmals wird sehr zaghaft gebissen; nur leichte Zupfer. Es waren viele Mini Wittlinge dabei. Vereinzelt auch Dorsche im Schwarm (ebenfalls Minis). Und was am erfreulichsten ist: oft waren zuhauf kleine Köhler dabei (8 cm). Wenn sie dann prächtig heranwachsen und standorttreu bleiben, könnte es in den nächsten Jahren Spaß machen.

Fazit:

Zielfisch war Hering, daher ausschl. mit Paternoster und Pilker (60g) gefischt. Gute, dicke Heringe, viel Kleinkrams. Als Beifang kamen ein 74er Dorsch mit 1,8 kg und einige gute Wittlinge  an den Haken.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (15. Oktober 2020)

Ist irgendjemand von Euch morgen in der Bucht unterwegs?


----------



## Mitch992 (17. Oktober 2020)

Moin zusammen ich fahr nächste Woche mit n paar Freunden von Neustadt aus raus. Haben uns bei Kalle n boot gemietet. Jetzt ist die Frage ich bin noch nie ohne Guide aufm Wasser gewesen geschweige den kenn ich das Revier habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps worauf ich zu achten habe und und und  oder ein zwei lohnenswerte stellen zum anfahren? Danke schonmal im vorraus achja Dorsch ist der Zielfisch wurden aber auch ausweichen auf platte Hering was halt so da ist und geht


----------



## Silvio.i (19. Oktober 2020)

Frag doch einfach Kalle. Der kennt sich doch am Besten aus.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (20. Oktober 2020)

Silvio.i schrieb:


> Frag doch einfach Kalle. Der kennt sich doch am Besten aus.



Fragen kostet nichts, und wenn du das Boot von ihm uebernimmst, bietet sich das an. Es gibt 2 Stellen, wo sich seine (und andere) Leihboote treffen: vor der Schoenklinik auf einer Linie bis zur letzten Fahrrinnentonne, oder bei der Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken. Guck mal, wo sich die Nicht-Leihboote tummeln....


----------



## Mitch992 (20. Oktober 2020)

Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Fragen kostet nichts, und wenn du das Boot von ihm uebernimmst, bietet sich das an. Es gibt 2 Stellen, wo sich seine (und andere) Leihboote treffen: vor der Schoenklinik auf einer Linie bis zur letzten Fahrrinnentonne, oder bei der Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken. Guck mal, wo sich die Nicht-Leihboote tummeln....


OK wird gemacht danke nochmal ich geb am Sonntag Mal Rückmeldung wie es lief


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (20. Oktober 2020)

ich drück die Daumen- momentan sagt Windfinder Westwind mit 30kmh, in Böen 50kmh, voraus. Wenn ihr nicht Kalle‘s Arvor habt sondern eines der 15Ps Teile, würde ich entweder vor Sirksdorf oder vor der Schönklinik bleiben. immer schön in der Landabdeckung bleiben, je weiter raus, desto ungemütlicher... Aber die Voraussage kann sich ja noch ändern...


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (22. Oktober 2020)

Irgendwer hier morgen in der Bucht unterwegs? Der Wind soll nachmittags ja nur ein laues Lueftchen sein, mich kribbelt es auch schon wieder


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (23. Oktober 2020)

War mit einem Kumpel draußen, ab Mittag sind die Bedingungen immer besser geworden. Am Abend war der Wind ganz eingeschlafen und die See entsprechend ruhig. Wir haben zu zweit 14 Platten gefangen, einige kleine Dorsche sind wieder zurückgegangen. Fangtiegennwar sehr unheimlich heute, wir haben zwischen 5 und 12m gefischt und in allen Tiefen gefangen.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (8. November 2020)

Sind die freundlichen Kollegen der “Rippin‘ Waters” auch hier unterwegs? Auch gut zu erkennen an einem riesigen Aufkleber “Rhino Trolling Team” auf em Rumpf... Falls ihr dies hier lest: Es ist doch keine Art, ein ankerndes Boot mit Ankerball anzuhupen und anzubrüllen, aus dem Weg zu gehen. Und dann zwischen angelnden Kleinbooten zu schleppen. Die Bucht ist doch wahrlich groß genug... So, das musste mal gesagt werden. Ansonsten ein schöner Tag auf dem Wasser... 13 Platten, 2 massige Dorsche und 1 Wittling.


----------



## Silverstar (9. November 2020)

Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Ansonsten ein schöner Tag auf dem Wasser... 13 Platten, 2 massige Dorsche und 1 Wittling.


Kein Hering? oder nicht gezielt drauf geangelt? Ich möchte am Samstag los, wo hast du die Platten gefangen?


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (9. November 2020)

Heringe haben wir nicht gezielt beangelt. Ich fahre immer um die Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken rum, und dann weiter Richtung Groemitz. Am So waren unzaehlige Boote draussen, beim Rausfahren am spaeten Vormittag dachte ich, da ist eine Invasionsflotte, so voll war das. Es sah so aus, als wenn die alle die Wracks beackert haetten, die in der Seekarte auch verzeichnet sind. Ich halte mich von dem Getuemmel gerne fern und fahr dann lieber etwas laenger, um meine Ruhe zu haben. Hat auch einigermassen geklappt, bis das og Trollingboot Krach gemacht hat.


----------



## Slider17 (10. November 2020)

Moin, Heringe sind noch da, haben am Sonntag zu zweit gute Größen gefangen. Das Echolot hat aber nur Schwärme bei einer Tiefe von 17m angezeigt. Alles auf Höhe Sierksdorf.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (10. November 2020)

Die Platten waren bei 7m. Kurze Vorfaecher haben viel besser gefangen als lange, und wenig / langsame Bewegung war wichtig


----------



## Matze 74 (9. Dezember 2020)

Moin zusammen......
Ich wollte am Freitag eventuell mit nem Kollegen mal wieder in die Bucht fahren....
Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Infos was zur Zeit läuft??? 

Gruß Matze


----------



## daerik (15. Dezember 2020)

Matze 74 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen......
> Ich wollte am Freitag eventuell mit nem Kollegen mal wieder in die Bucht fahren....
> Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Infos was zur Zeit läuft???
> 
> Gruß Matze


Hey Matze,
Ich hatte letzten Samstag wenig Erfolg.  Es lag  aber am meisten am Wind und das Suchen einer neuen Stelle. Generell wird sehr gut Dorsch gefangen. Oft zwischen 9-17m in Richtung Pelzerhaken. Beim Schleppen werden auch Mefo und Seelachs gefangen. Ich glaube du solltest deinen Fisch fangen.  Ich hatte jetzt diesmal das einzige Mal nicht das Baglimit erreicht.  Dies aber auch nur, weil ich ein persönliches Entnahmefenster habe beim Dorsch. Petri heil


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (5. April 2021)

Dann geb ich diesem Tröt mal etwas Anschub für die neue Saison: das Boot ist wieder im Wasser, ich war bereits 2x zum Fischen raus. Das Wasser hat noch unter 4 Grad. Aktuell beißen viele kleine Dorsche um 40cm bei 7-8m. Die Platten sind nach dem Winter noch recht mager, und es beißen auch eher die kleinen. Die großen Fische sind wahrscheinlich noch beim Laichgeschäft.


----------



## bierstuch (9. April 2021)

Super, vielen Dank für die Info... Wenns passt, werde ich am Dienstag auch mal schauen, wie was geht... Wenn andere User aktuelles Wissen teilen möchten, gern raus damit..


----------



## Dracu29 (9. April 2021)

Berichte bitte mal wie es Dienstag dann lief! Dankeschön


----------



## bierstuch (10. April 2021)

Das mache ich gern, momentan siehts vom Wetter ja gut aus...


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (11. April 2021)

War jemand Samstag draussen und kann über Fänge berichten? Es waren unheimlich viele Kajaks und Bellyboote draussen, mit nem grossen Boot musste man ganz schön aufpassen und Slalom fahren...


----------



## Matze 74 (14. April 2021)

Moin zusammen.....

Bierstuch wie is es denn gestern gelaufen bei dir??
Konntest du ein paar Schuppenträger zum Landgang überreden???

LG Matze


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (14. April 2021)

Heute war die Neustädter Bucht auch gut von Anglerbooten bei bestem Wetter besucht. Hab ich zumindest von der Küste aus gesehen, beim Meefoangeln


----------



## Matze 74 (14. April 2021)

Nabend, 

Na da bin ich ja gespannt ob hier eventuell noch was gepostet wird wie es gelaufen ist..... 

Gruß Matze


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (14. April 2021)

Anscheinend alle Geheimnisträger


----------



## buttweisser (14. April 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Anscheinend alle Geheimnisträger


Aber beim Ausfragen sind die Geheimnisträger immer dabei.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (15. April 2021)

Ja ist ja wie überall so, das sind ja auch alles Megageheimisse. Ich persönlich gehe damit anders um. Vor allem Fangmeldungen von der Bootsfischerei ist ja nun kein Hexenwerk. Ist doch kein Problem , wenn man Fisch vom Boot aus fängt, das hier reinzuschreiben. Im Umkehrschluss ist es doch so, wo gestern gefangen wurde muss ja heute kein Fisch sein. Ich denke dafür sind doch solche Portale eingerichtet worden, damit andere sich mit den Fängern freuen können. Aber leider ist es genau umgekehrt, viele haben Angst das Ihnen die Fische weg gefangen werden, traurig.


----------



## KadeTTHH (17. April 2021)

Wir haben ja einen Vereinskutter und selbst im Verein werden Stellen Geheim gehalten.
Der eine Skipper fährt immer nur nach Tiefe, brachte meist nicht viel, scheint aber sein Spleen zu sein, ein anderer fährt Stellen an, wo vor 10 Jahren richtig gut gefangen wurde...
Wenn wir dann ne Stelle anfahren, wo am Vortag gut gefangen wurde, meist Narda. Am besten klappte bis jetzt nach Fischfinder fahren. Ausser auf Platte, die sind meist Standorttreu, Wrackangeln klappt auch gut, allerdings Hängergefahr!


----------



## Slider17 (19. April 2021)

Moin Gemeinde,
ich war am Samstag draussen, das Schleppen konnte ich gleich einstellen, da unzählige Netze im Bereich Hansapark standen. Bin dann ins tiefere Wasser, bei 18m gefahren und fand Heringsschwärme die ich dann beangelte. Sie bissen sehr verhalten aber die dann ins Boot kamen hatten eine Mega Größe. Einige untermassige Dorsche durften wieder schwimmen. Geschätzte 30 Boote waren auf dem Wasser. Vielleicht schreibt nun auch jemand nach meinem Posting.
Greetz Bernd


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (19. April 2021)

Ich war am So draussen, die Platten haben sehr gut gebissen. Dazwischen haben sich auch immer wieder Jungdorsche die Wattis gegriffen. Insgesamt ein sehr kurzweiliger Angeltag. Der Wind war ein wenig nervig, gefuehlt war er dann doch deutlicher strammer als angesagt. Hatte morgens in Neustadt 2-3 Autos mit Angelkajaks auf dem Dach gesehen, die hab ich dann aber den Tag ueber doch nicht in der Bucht gesehen.


----------



## Slider17 (19. April 2021)

Hallo Raubfisch Fan,
ich suche noch nach einer geeigneten Plattfischstelle. Magst du mir sagen in welcher Tiefe und wo ungefähr ich driften soll?
Gerne auch als PN
danke im vorraus, gruß Bernd


----------



## alexus1982 (19. April 2021)

Also ich war am Freitag bei NO-Wind für 2h Schleppen zwischen Pelzerhaken und Grömitz. Zwischen 8 und 12m versucht. Sehr zäh. Nur 1 Dorsch. Ich denke, das Wasser ist auch einfach noch zu kalt.


----------



## $hadow (21. April 2021)

Moin
Ich fahre nächste Woche in unsere FeWo nach Niendorf. Schlauchboot und viel zu viel Tackle kommen natürlich auch mit.
Ich möchte um Pelzerhaken am Liebsten das Boot zu Wasser lassen, kenne mich in der Ecke aber nicht aus. Hab im Netz 'nen Hundestrand mit großem Parkplatz gesehen, kann man da gratis parken? Falls nein, ich bin offen für Alternativen. Hab 'nen Bootstrolley und könnte auch etwas latschen das wäre kein Problem. 

Gruß,
Basti


----------



## climber (21. April 2021)

Moin, kannst direkt am Vogelpark am Niendorfer Hafen parken. 
Sind dann ungefähr 300m bis zum Wasser.


----------



## $hadow (21. April 2021)

Vielen Dank. In Niendorf kenn ich mich aus, möchte aber um Pelzerhaken das Schlauchi versenken. Gibt es da nen Parkplatz?


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (21. April 2021)

$hadow schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich fahre nächste Woche in unsere FeWo nach Niendorf. Schlauchboot und viel zu viel Tackle kommen natürlich auch mit.
> Ich möchte um Pelzerhaken am Liebsten das Boot zu Wasser lassen, kenne mich in der Ecke aber nicht aus. Hab im Netz 'nen Hundestrand mit großem Parkplatz gesehen, kann man da gratis parken? Falls nein, ich bin offen für Alternativen. Hab 'nen Bootstrolley und könnte auch etwas latschen das wäre kein Problem.
> 
> ...







Also bei beiden ist auch ein Parkplatz in der Nähe, welchen meinst du?
Ich persönlich war nur auf dem westlichen und da ging es vor 2 Jahren mit Parkscheibe.


----------



## $hadow (21. April 2021)

Den rechten, in Pelzerhaken


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (21. April 2021)

$hadow schrieb:


> Den rechten, in Pelzerhaken


Da kann ich leider nicht weiterhelfen


----------



## bierstuch (23. April 2021)

Matze 74 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> Na da bin ich ja gespannt ob hier eventuell noch was gepostet wird wie es gelaufen ist.....
> 
> Gruß Matze


Hi Matze, sorry dass ich mich erst jetzt melde. Wir haben am Dienstag den Weg nach Norden nicht angetreten, da Windfinder Wind aus Ost bei 4-5bft und Böen von 6-7bft vorhergesagt hat. Da war uns die lange Fahrt (ca250km) zu unsicher. Und dann hatte ich in den letzten Tagen doch erfreulicherweise einiges auf Arbeit zu tun, trotz Kurzarbeit... Heute habe ich nen neuen Termin festgelegt, Montag am 26.April gehts hoch. Momentan ne 1-2 aus Ost, was mich als Landratte nicht so sehr anstrengen wird...  

Wenn ihr mich verfolgt, solltet ihr aber sehen, dass ich in aller Regel von meinen Ausflügen berichte. Es sind nicht viele, so 1-2 pro Jahr an die Küste, aber da bin ich halt auch auf Infos von euch angewiesen und ich teile meine Erfahrung gern mit euch. Ich find es auch traurig, dass sich hier in den letzten Jahren die Infos doch stark reduziert haben.

Ich denke bis spätzestens Ende nächster Woche habt ihr dann mein kleines Update.

Als VorabInfo kann ich schon mal sagen, dass es auf Dorsch geht. Ein wenig schleppen, jiggen und dann mal schauen was die Palttfische so machen.
Hering ist nicht Zielfisch und wir nicht direkt beangelt und über ne Meefo freut man sich ja eigentlich immer 

So, bis die Tage

Bierstuch


----------



## Matze 74 (23. April 2021)

Hey Bierstuch...

Das mit dem Wetter kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen!!! Ich bin da leider auch immer etwas anfällig, kommt immer auf meine Tagesform an. In Norwegen letztes Jahr hatte ich zb null Probleme damit, obwohl wir auch Tage mit Welle dabei hatten.......
Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls jetzt schon mal stramme Schnüre und freue mich auf deinen Bericht.....
Ich werde wohl nächsten Freitag mit nem Kollegen mal nach Kappeln fahren, auf ein paar Heringe......
Wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende, auch den stillen Mitlesern!!!

LG Matze


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (23. April 2021)

alexus1982 schrieb:


> Ich denke, das Wasser ist auch einfach noch zu kalt.


Kann ich so nicht bestätigen.


----------



## Matze 74 (24. April 2021)

Moin.....
Petri heil...... da sind ja ein paar sehr schöne Platten dabei!!!!
Die Dorsche sehen aber eher gerade maßig aus. Wart ihr nur gezielt auf Platte los und die waren Beifang oder waren keine größeren Fische zu fangen????

Gruß Matze


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (24. April 2021)

Matze 74 schrieb:


> Moin.....
> Petri heil...... da sind ja ein paar sehr schöne Platten dabei!!!!
> Die Dorsche sehen aber eher gerade maßig aus. Wart ihr nur gezielt auf Platte los und die waren Beifang oder waren keine größeren Fische zu fangen????
> 
> Gruß Matze


Die waren Beifang, waren zwar massig, aber hatten sich die Haken unendlich tief reingetan, sonst haette ich die wieder zurück gesetzt


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (24. April 2021)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 371906
> 
> Also bei beiden ist auch ein Parkplatz in der Nähe, welchen meinst du?
> Ich persönlich war nur auf dem westlichen und da ging es vor 2 Jahren mit Parkscheibe.


auf der Linie von Schoenklinik zur letzten grünen Tonne ist gute Struktur und irgendwo bei 10-12m auch eine Muschelbank


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (24. April 2021)

Slider17 schrieb:


> Hallo Raubfisch Fan,
> ich suche noch nach einer geeigneten Plattfischstelle. Magst du mir sagen in welcher Tiefe und wo ungefähr ich driften soll?
> Gerne auch als PN
> danke im vorraus, gruß Bernd


Wassertemperatur = Tiefe ist eine alte Daumenregel, die mein Opa hatte. dh wir hatten 6-6.5 grad Wassertemperatur und haben bei 6-7m geangelt. Dorsch war da aber nur Beifang, die Dorschangler waren tiefer unterwegs, ich schätze 10-12m


----------



## Matze 74 (24. April 2021)

Hatte ich mir schon gedacht, der Dorsch steht im Moment noch viel tiefer......
Is immer schade wenn sie sich die Haken so tief reinhauen das man sie abschlagen muss!!!!
Habt ihr vielleicht iwas von Heringsfängen gehört oder gesehen???


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (24. April 2021)

Gesehen: im Hafen in Neustadt wurde gestern gut gefangen


----------



## Matze 74 (24. April 2021)

Dankeschön..


----------



## 50er-Jäger (25. April 2021)

Moin...
Christi Himmelfahrt steht vor der Tür, die Bundesnotbremse findet Anwendung...
Darf ich zum Angeln mit meinem Boot von der Müritz aus MV zu euch nach Travemünde kommen den Tag Angeln und Abends wieder zurück fahren?


----------



## Slider17 (26. April 2021)

raubfischfan,
moin, danke für die Info,werde das mal antesten.
Ich war am Samstag wieder draussen gezielt auf Hering. Schwärme waren zäh zu finden. Beissen wollten sie allerdings nicht so wirklich.
Dazu gesellten sich wieder einige Kleindorsche. War letzte Woche besser...


----------



## tomats (28. April 2021)

Moin, 
ich war am Dienstag mit dem Belly für 2 Stunden (13.00 -15.00 Uhr) in der Neustädter Bucht auf Dorsch unterwegs.
Leider nur 2 Bisse, ganz kurz und gleich wieder ausgestiegen. Tiefe ca. 4-5m. Normalerweise steht der Dorsch um diese Jahreszeit vor der Küste.
Deshalb denke ich auch, dass das Wasser noch zu kalt ist und die Dorsche weiter im Tiefen stehen.
Gruß Tomats


----------



## Matze 74 (28. April 2021)

Moin....
Danke für die Info......
Hab ich auch schon von mehreren Quellen gehört das dass Wasser noch zu kalt ist!!!!!

Gruß Matze


----------



## $hadow (28. April 2021)

Moin, war Dienstag Nachmittag für zwei Stunden vor Pelzerhaken. Bekamen viele Dorsche beim Schleppen mit Tiefläufern, leider nur zwei Brauchbare von ca 65cm. Beim Jiggen, Naturköderangeln kam nix. Nur beim Schleppen um 10m. Gestern von 8-12 Uhr in der selben Ecke. Hatten einen brauchbaren Dorsch, Rest Kleinkram. Einige Heringsschwärme auf dem lot um 12m gehabt, bissen aber nicht (einen versehentlich gerissen). Ebenfalls wie am Tag zuvor biss es fast ausschließlich beim Schleppen. Evtl geh ich morgen nochmals los.


----------



## Matze 74 (28. April 2021)

Auf was hast du die gefangen, DTD oder löffel???
Dann stehen die großen Dorsche doch noch im tieferen Wasser über 12m ..... ??


----------



## $hadow (28. April 2021)

Moin
Nur tieflaufende Wobbler. Ich fische gerne dieDeep Diver von Cormoran. Da bekommste selbst auf 10m noch Bodenkontakt, was aktuell anscheinend den benötigten Reiz darstellt. Selbst den DTD schaffste nicht (kontrolliert) auf über 8m. 
wir haben alles andere auch probiert, bekamen aber keine Kontakte- außer gezielte Schwarmsuche, Boot drehen, Köder runter . Dann hatte man garantiert (Mini)Dorsche. Bin recht zufrieden, das erste mal in der Bucht, sonst immer Fehmarn. Morgen spielt der Wind mit und das Schlauchboot darf wieder aufs Wasser. Freitag gehts zurück.


----------



## Matze 74 (28. April 2021)

Also wir fischen eigentlich nur die DTD und sind da immer super mit gefahren und haben auch immer top damit gefangen!!!!
Egal ob auf 6m... 9m..... oder 12m.....


----------



## climber (28. April 2021)

Moin, mit welcher Geschwindigkeit schleppst du und kommst mit dem Comoran auf diese Meterzahl?
Wieviel Meter ist der Wobbler dann bei dir im Wasser?


----------



## $hadow (28. April 2021)

Ich kann morgen mal ein Foto von denen machen. Ich schleppte zwischen 4,5 - 5kmh. Langsamer brachte keine Bisse.

ich hab das natürlich nicht wissenschaftlich getestet, aber wenn du auf 10m Bodenkontakt hast, und mit dem DTD nicht, spricht ja vieles für den Cormoran, was effektive Lauftiefe betrifft. Ist aber nicht immer besser, gab oft genug das gegenteilige Ergebnis.
Ich schleppe nur mit der Rute aktiv in der Hand, ca 60m hinter dem Boot. 2,1m 50gr Spinnrute, 10er Spiderwire, 0,4mm fc-vorfach


----------



## climber (28. April 2021)

Danke für die infos. 
Fotos wären immer super.


----------



## King_Fisher (28. April 2021)

Vermisst zufällig wer einen Sideplaner? Hab heute einen beim Watangeln vor Bliesdorf aus dem Wasser gefischt...


----------



## Matze 74 (28. April 2021)

Also mein's ist es nicht ......
Finde ich echt super wie schnell das hier wieder ins Laufen kommt!!!
Vielleicht läuft es ja so weiter!!??


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (30. April 2021)

Irgendwer am WE auf dem Wasser? Bin grad am Ueberlegen, ob ich hochfahre.... Samstag Nachmittag/Abend sieht die Vorhersage recht gut aus....


----------



## bierstuch (30. April 2021)

So, wie besprochen, kleine Zusammenfassung vom Montag. 
Wetter war toll, anfangs 2bft, dann 3 aus Ost... Fische gab es en masse, aber wie zuvor von anderen Usern beschrieben leider nur in Miniaturausgaben. Wir haben so ziemlich alles probiert. Schleppen zwischen 6 und 12m mit diversen grundnahen Ködern, Jiggen von 8m bis 17m sowie Naturköder an der "toten" Rute. Ergebniss war immer das gleiche. In 99% der Fälle verging sich ein Dorsch um 35-42 cm am Köder.... Letztendlich kamen wir so über den ganzen Tag von 9-19Uhr auf über 40 Dorsche, aber mit nach Hause ging nur einer von 54cm zum leidwesen meines Mitfahrers. Wobei dieser sich mit einer 63er Meefo trösten durfte. Gefangen bei 12m im Freiwasser auf nen 6m tieflaufenden Wobbler. In Ufernähe hatten wir es auch probiert, da hing beim zweiten Wurf ein toller Horni dran, der sich aber leider losschüttelte. Auch eine Meefo konnte sich des Köders am Boot entledigen. Bei einer Stunde ufernahem Angeln waren das die einzigen richtigen Kontakte. Zahllreiche Hornis folgten leider unseren Ködern nur. Alles in allem, würde auch ich behaupten wollen, dass es noch zu kalt war im Vergleich zum Vorjahr zu dieser Zeit. Ich werd es am 15.Mai nochmal probieren...
Bleibt gesund!

Grüße


----------



## Matze 74 (30. April 2021)

Nabend, 

Super Bericht top..... Dankeschön dafür. 
Ich war heute mal in Kappeln unterwegs vom Boot aus, mit einem Freund von mir... konnten zusammen 100 stk ins Boot holen, bin zufrieden.....
Schönes Wochenende und denen die am Wasser sind, viel Glück und stramme Schnüre!!!

Gruß Matze


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (2. Mai 2021)

War gestern nur ein wenig cruisen mit dem Boot, ohne Angeln . Mit der Wassertemperatur ging es überraschend aufwärts, angesichts der Lufttemperaturen... mein Echo zeigte gestern so um 9.5 Grad, die 10.0 hat es aber nirgends erreicht. Extrem viele Angler im Neustaedter Hafen auf Hering, da flogen mir die Bleie um die Ohren


----------



## alexus1982 (3. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen, ich war am Samstag auch mal wieder draußen. Bin mal raus zum Walkyriengrund und danach noch zwischen Grömitz und Pelzerhaken geschleppt. Kurzum: Es gab überall zwischen 8 und 11m Dorsche, aber alle gerade so maßig oder knapp drunter. Ich frage mich: Wenn es Jahr für Jahr so viele Halbstarke gibt, wo stecken dann die Größeren? Beobachte ich nun schon seit mehreren Jahren... Die ersten Hornhechte kamen auch ans Band.


----------



## Matze 74 (3. Mai 2021)

Moin......
Das gibt mir auch zu denken. 
Zumal die ganzen Experten ja sagen das der ganze Unterbau an kleinen Dorschen fehlen soll!!!!
Aber auch letztes Jahr hatten wir ziemlich viele kleine dabei, wundert mich ein bisschen....


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (3. Mai 2021)

alexus1982 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich war am Samstag auch mal wieder draußen. Bin mal raus zum Walkyriengrund und danach noch zwischen Grömitz und Pelzerhaken geschleppt.


Wow, so frueh im Jahr zum Walkyriengrund... bei mir mental verankert als Stelle fuer Juli/Aug, wenn es an der Küste am wärmsten ist. Das waren bislang fuer mich nah an der Küste die schlechtesten Monate. Apr, Mai super, im Juni wurde es bislang immer eher schleppend. Ab September bin ich dann wieder nah an der Küste erfolgreich. Wie war es denn da draussen? Wo hasst du besser gefangen, da draussen oder dann beim Schleppen entlang der Küste?


----------



## alexus1982 (3. Mai 2021)

Hab sowohl am Walkyriengrund als auch näher unter Land Dorsche gefangen. Im Prinzip hätte ich im Nachhinein nicht rausfahren brauchen.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (9. Mai 2021)

alexus1982 schrieb:


> Hab sowohl am Walkyriengrund als auch näher unter Land Dorsche gefangen. Im Prinzip hätte ich im Nachhinein nicht rausfahren brauchen.


Hab die gleiche Runde gestern gemacht... mit dem gleichen Ergebnis - rund 10 kleine Dorsche beim Schleppen, die alle noch ein bisschen wachsen dürfen, danach noch vor Pelzerhaken einige Platten für‘s Abendessen. 2 Platten waren sogar ü40. Komisches Wetter war‘s - erst sonnig und Ententeich, am Nachmittag hat der Wind auf Ost und Nord gedreht, und es ist richtig kalt geworden. Netter Angeltag trotzdem.


----------



## bierstuch (15. Mai 2021)

Moin, hat irgendwer ne Idee, wo ich spontan morgen früh noch Ringel-& Wattwürmer bekomme? Bräuchte nur 10-15pro Sorte... 

Wie ist denn momentan die Situation fangtechnisch? Komme morgen nochmal kurzentschlossen an die Küste. Hab ja noch ne Rechnung offen, da es ja "nur" kleine Dorsche beim letzten mal gab...

Grüße


----------



## tomats (16. Mai 2021)

Moin,
wir waren gestern zu viert in Bellybooten vor Dahme unterwegs. Es war ordentlich was los auf dem Wasser. Auf Blinker bissen etliche große Hornis und auf Blinker/Gummi insgesamt 8! Dorsche, zwei davon gerade mal 45 cm, der Rest zwischen 25 und 40 cm. Fangtiefe ca. 5m. Traurig, aber die Bestände an Dorsch scheinen immmer geringer zu werden. Wie sieht es bei den anderen aus, die vielleicht tiefer geangelt haben?
Gruß Tomats


----------



## Rheinangler (17. Mai 2021)

Die Dorsche werden von der Berufsfischerei systematisch abgeschöpft. Wir haben seit mehreren Jahren eigentlich immer relativ große Mengen an kleinen Dorschen, die dann einen guten Dorschbestand im Folgejahr versprechen. Nur nach dem Winter und der Fangzeit der Berufsfischer ist davon dann leider nie was zu hören und zu sehen. Da wird Raubbau betrieben und leider behördlich geduldet - Hauptsache die Quoten der Sportangler werden immer schön klein gehalten.


----------



## Matze 74 (17. Mai 2021)

Moin......

Genau das ist das Problem!!!


----------



## Matze 74 (17. Mai 2021)

Heute war bestimmt auch was los in der Bucht, Wetter ist ja Bombe  heute!!!
Vielleicht kommt ja noch ein bisschen Feedback von heute hier rein.....


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (2. Juni 2021)

Lange Zeit ruhig hier... Ich war am letzten Wochenende mal wieder draussen, diesmal mit dem Kajak. Hab eher im Flachen geschleppt, bei 3-5m. Es war sehr kurzweilig, echt viele Hornhechte, einige Exemplare davon auch durchaus stattlich. Erstaunlicherweise lungerte da in den Krautbaenken noch viel Jungdorsch rum, von 35-45cm. Highlight waren riesige Heringsschwaerme direkt unter dem Kajak, die man im klaren Wasser mit Polbrille 1a sehen konnte. Hat sich so angefühlt, als wenn man in einem Aquarium angelt


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (3. Juni 2021)

Bin heute zwar nur durch Neustadt hindurch gefahren, aber hey...


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (6. Juni 2021)

Komischer Tag heute, war einen halben Tag draussen, mein schlechtester Angeltag bislang dieses Jahr - die Bissfrequenz und Groessen waren echt nicht gut. Dachte teilweise, ich haette das Angeln verlernt


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (11. Juni 2021)

Hier hat ein Profi seine Montage absolut sicher bis zum naechsten Ansitz in der Flagge auf der Seebruecke in Pelzerhaken deponiert


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (27. Juni 2021)

Moin, gestern mal kurz draußen gewesen, um das Abendessen zu fangen. 5 Platten in guten Groessen in relativ kurzer Zeit, die Kiddies hatten Spaß. Im Hafen mit einigen Dorschanglern gesprochen, auf Dorsch war gestern wohl eher zäh…


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (5. Juli 2021)

Mal wieder kurz draußen gewesen, 3 kleine Dorsche, 2 kleine Platten und jede Menge Kraut…. Das zeigt gedeiht grad scheinbar richtig gut


----------



## Slider17 (17. September 2021)

Moin in die Runde...
Mein Frauchen möchte gerne Hering essen. Sind die Heringe schon vor Neustadt?
Danke für die Info...


----------



## Fehlerteufel (8. Oktober 2021)

Moin Männers, 
Ich hab mir für morgen bei Martins Angeltreff ein Boot ausgeliehen...hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung wieviel PS die Dinger haben? Jens Voss und Kalle vermieten 15 PS boote . Hoffe das es nicht 6 oder 8 PS sind.


----------



## RIBAK61 (10. Oktober 2021)

Moin, gestern  Von 9.00 bis 14.00 draußen gewesen
mit zwei Mann ca. 200 Hering,  Wetter war gut


----------



## SaschokT (21. Oktober 2021)

Moin,
kann mir jemand sagen ob die Wittlinge mittlerweile da sind?


----------



## AXTI (18. November 2021)

Wollte im Dezember noch mal mit dem Boot raus um auf Dorsch ( noch darf man ja 5 ) und evtl. Hering zu fangen. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob gerade was in die Richtung geht ? Danke im voraus


----------



## thomas1 (14. Mai 2022)

Hallo   Ich werde morgen  mit dem Boot  nach Neustadt  kommen . Was geht im Moment noch so  außer Hornhecht ???  Danke  für ein Paar Tipps


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (14. Mai 2022)

Na hier wird ja gar nichts Meer geschrieben, hat sich zu einem absoluten Geheimportal entwickelt


----------



## climber (14. Mai 2022)

Ich denke einfach, dass nicht mehr viel geht. 
Wir fangen derzeit gut Plattfische.


----------



## thomas1 (14. Mai 2022)

danke buttlöffel  wattwurm und tote rute  ???   die plattfische ??


----------



## climber (14. Mai 2022)

Buttlöffel, Wurm und Garnele.


----------



## $hadow (18. Mai 2022)

Moin
Nächste Woche bin ich wieder in Niendorf mit Schlauchboot. Hornhecht dürfte - so denke ich - kein Problem werden, wie sieht es denn aktuell mit Heringen vor Neustadt aus? Und wird ab und zu noch n brauchbarer Dorsch gefangen? Wenn das Baglimit erreicht ist, lohnt es sich auf Seelachse zu fischen, oder sind dieses Jahr wenig/keine da?
Gruß, Basti


----------



## BigHead (19. Mai 2022)

In der Bucht ist leider nicht mehr viel los (außer Platte)


----------



## angler1996 (10. August 2022)

hat sich an der Einschätzun was geändert? komme ab 31.08. für fast 14 Tage ( was mach ich nur mit so lange frei;.))
Plattfische täten mir schon reichen, macht mir mal etwas  Mut;.))


----------



## angler1996 (10. August 2022)

nu keiner der da Angeln geht? also bevorzugt interessiert mich Meer;-)


----------



## Spaßfischer (10. August 2022)

Bin gerade vor Ort. Allerdings angel ich vom Ufer aus... Plattfische sollten klappen, werden gerade ganz gut gefangen.
Grüße Spaßfischer


----------



## angler1996 (10. August 2022)

Spaßfischer schrieb:


> Bin gerade vor Ort. Allerdings angel ich vom Ufer aus... Plattfische sollten klappen, werden gerade ganz gut gefangen.
> Grüße Spaßfischer


Was anderes ist auch noch nicht geplant, Plattfischen klingt schon mal gut,
Wartis vorbestellen oder haben die Shops welcheda?


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (11. August 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Was anderes ist auch noch nicht geplant, Plattfischen klingt schon mal gut,
> Wartis vorbestellen oder haben die Shops welcheda?


Wattis IMMER vorbestellen, sonst ist der Frust groß


----------



## angler1996 (11. August 2022)

dann mach ich das , danke


----------



## Spaßfischer (11. August 2022)

Kalle hat eigentlich immer genug Wattis da...da kannst du dir auch immer einen guten Tipp abholen. Bin absoluter Fan von dem Geschäft.
Grüße und viel Erfolg


----------



## angler1996 (11. August 2022)

Danke, dann schau ich mal bei ihm vorbei


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (11. August 2022)

Spaßfischer schrieb:


> Kalle hat eigentlich immer genug Wattis da...da kannst du dir auch immer einen guten Tipp abholen. Bin absoluter Fan von dem Geschäft.
> Grüße und viel Erfolg



Als ich letztes jahr zufällig durch Neustadt gefahren bin...


----------



## angler1996 (29. August 2022)

Würmer sind gebucht, genau diesen Transporter voll;-))
Ja,  wo und wann  stelle ich mich denn nun hin??


----------



## ragbar (1. September 2022)

Am Strand,morgens früh und abends.
Spaß beiseite-wennde bei Kalle die Wattis abholst,gibt er Dir den Tipp des Tages mit auf den Weg-garantiert.


----------



## mbus2007 (20. September 2022)

Bin vom 29.09.-03.10. in Neustadt mit kleinem Boot unterwegs.
Geht aktuell was auf Plattfisch, Dorsch oder auch schon auf Hering?


----------



## climber (20. September 2022)

Dorsch???


----------



## mbus2007 (20. September 2022)

Ja, diese grünen Fische mit einer Bartel am Unterkiefer 
Hätte ja sein können, dass im Herbst mal der ein oder andere "gescheite" an den Haken geht


----------



## mbus2007 (20. September 2022)

Plattfisch oder Hering?


----------



## Skott (20. September 2022)

mbus2007 schrieb:


> Ja, diese grünen Fische mit einer Bartel am Unterkiefer
> Hätte ja sein können, dass im Herbst mal der ein oder andere "gescheite" an den Haken geht


Hast du die jüngere Vergangenheit verpennt??


----------



## mbus2007 (20. September 2022)

Nee, eigentlich nicht... ich kenne die Situation!!!
Geht denn was auf Plattfisch oder Hering?


----------



## Skott (20. September 2022)

Wenn du die Situation doch kennst, dann würde ich den Dorsch in der Ostsee doch erstmal in Ruhe lassen...


----------



## mbus2007 (20. September 2022)

Skott 
wenn Du glaubst, dass mit der Angel bei einer Entnahme von max. einem Dorsch pro Tag und Angler (wenn dieser überhaupt gefangen wird) ein Bestand maßgeblich beeinflusst wird, dann glaube dies.
Darf ich fragen auf welche Arten Du fischst?


----------



## Waidbruder (20. September 2022)

mbus2007 schrieb:


> Skott
> wenn Du glaubst, dass mit der Angel bei einer Entnahme von max. einem Dorsch pro Tag und Angler (wenn dieser überhaupt gefangen wird) ein Bestand maßgeblich beeinflusst wird, dann glaube dies.
> Darf ich fragen auf welche Arten Du fischst?


Aber wer fährt denn raus um einen Dorsch zu fangen?  Der wird wenn überhaupt als Beifang beim Buttangeln an den Haken gehen. Und dann würde ich ihn natürlich auch mitnehmen.


----------



## climber (20. September 2022)

mbus2007 schrieb:


> Ja, diese grünen Fische mit einer Bartel am Unterkiefer
> Hätte ja sein können, dass im Herbst mal der ein oder andere "gescheite" an den Haken geht


Nach einem Dorsch wäre Schluss!!!


----------



## climber (20. September 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Aber wer fährt denn raus um einen Dorsch zu fangen?  Der wird wenn überhaupt als Beifang beim Buttangeln an den Haken gehen. Und dann würde ich ihn natürlich auch mitnehmen.


Wie gesagt, nach dem Beifang von einem Dorsch ist auch Schluss. 
Deshalb fischen wir an Plattfischstellen wo sich kein Dorsch aufhält.


----------



## mbus2007 (20. September 2022)

Und wie sind aktuell die Aussichten auf Plattfisch und/oder Hering?


----------



## mbus2007 (20. September 2022)

climber schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, nach dem Beifang von einem Dorsch ist auch Schluss.
> Deshalb fischen wir an Plattfischstellen wo sich kein Dorsch aufhält.


So ganz stimmt das ja nicht...

"Sofern die gezielte Angelfischerei auf Dorsch ausgeübt wird, ist *mit Erreichen des Tagesfanglimits von einem Dorsch diese Fischerei einzustellen*. Das gezielte Weiterangeln auf Dorsch nach Erreichen der Tageshöchstfangmenge mit anschließendem Zurücksetzen ist nicht zulässig und kann als Verstoß gegen das Fischereigesetz mit Bußgeldern geahndet werden (Verbot des "catch and release"). Auf andere Fischarten darf jedoch gezielt weitergeangelt werden. Sofern beim gezielten Angeln auf andere Fischarten, z. B. auf Heringe, Plattfische oder Meerforellen, Dorsche unbeabsichtigt gefangen werden und das Tagesfanglimit bereits erreicht ist, müssen die Dorsche unverzüglich schonend lebend zurückgesetzt werden."

siehe auch: https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE/fachinhalte/F/fischerei/dorsch.html

man könnte also gezielt einen Dorsch fangen und dann weiter gezielt auf Plattfisch angeln.


----------



## Skott (20. September 2022)

mbus2007 schrieb:


> Skott
> wenn Du glaubst, dass mit der Angel bei einer Entnahme von max. einem Dorsch pro Tag und Angler (wenn dieser überhaupt gefangen wird) ein Bestand maßgeblich beeinflusst wird, dann glaube dies.
> Darf ich fragen auf welche Arten Du fischst?


In der Ostsee auf Meerforelle, Hornhecht und Plattfisch, je nach Saison auch Hering in Kappeln.
Zuhause Fried- u. Raubfisch, aber auch mit der Fliege auf Forelle, Döbel und manchmal Äsche...


----------



## Skott (20. September 2022)

mbus2007 schrieb:


> So ganz stimmt das ja nicht...
> 
> "Sofern die gezielte Angelfischerei auf Dorsch ausgeübt wird, ist *mit Erreichen des Tagesfanglimits von einem Dorsch diese Fischerei einzustellen*. Das gezielte Weiterangeln auf Dorsch nach Erreichen der Tageshöchstfangmenge mit anschließendem Zurücksetzen ist nicht zulässig und kann als Verstoß gegen das Fischereigesetz mit Bußgeldern geahndet werden (Verbot des "catch and release"). Auf andere Fischarten darf jedoch gezielt weitergeangelt werden. Sofern beim gezielten Angeln auf andere Fischarten, z. B. auf Heringe, Plattfische oder Meerforellen, Dorsche unbeabsichtigt gefangen werden und das Tagesfanglimit bereits erreicht ist, müssen die Dorsche unverzüglich schonend lebend zurückgesetzt werden."
> 
> ...


Begreife es doch einfach mal, Großdorsch ist in der westlichen Ostsee fast nicht mehr vorhanden...
Wenn du "gezielt" auf Dorsch gehen willst, verangelst du unendlich viele kleine, bis du vielleicht mal einen großen hast...

Ist es das wirklich wert, ich behaupte nein! Die das trotzdem machen erweisen sich selbst und den anderen einen Bärendienst!!!!

Und nein, auch ich bin nicht ohne Fehler und ohne Sünde und ich weiß auch, dass die Berufsfischerei noch mehr Fehler macht als wir...

Aber vielleicht, ganz vielleicht können wir mit ein bißchen Vernunft etwas retten...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (20. September 2022)

Tja Skott, 
einige begreifen es einfach nicht und das sind dann nachher die größten Heuler, wenn es ein komplettes Entnahmeverbot für Dorsch gibt.........


----------



## climber (20. September 2022)

Ohne Worte.

Gezielt auf einen Dorsch angeln und dann gezielt auf Plattfisch???
Sorry, wer das behauptet und funzt wohl in der Praxis nicht.


----------



## mbus2007 (21. September 2022)

Was funktioniert denn da nicht??? Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe fischt ihr doch auch gezielt auf Plattfisch.
Das man dies nicht an der gleichen Stelle/Position tun kann wo sich evtl. Dorsche aufhalten sollte allen klar sein.
Ebenso hat man einen Einfluss darauf, wenn man denn will, die kleinen Dorsche eben nicht in großer Zahl zu verangeln.
Eben dann *nicht* mit Wattwürmern sondern mit großen Kunstködern z.B. lassen sich die kleinen Dorsche ganz gut vermeiden!


----------



## climber (21. September 2022)

Genau und dann fängt man auch nicht einen Dorsch. 
Wenn alle diese Einsicht gewinnen und nicht erst einen Dorsch rausholen, dann passt es ja.


----------



## mbus2007 (23. September 2022)

Kann denn nun jemand meine Frage beantworten wie die Aussichten aktuell in der Neustädter Bucht auf Plattfisch und/oder Hering stehen?


----------



## climber (23. September 2022)

Leider nein, unser Boot kommt diese Woche raus.


----------



## Eristo (25. September 2022)

Zumindest der Dorsch-Nachwuchs läßt auf eine mittelfristige Erholung des Bestands hoffen. 

Ein Vereinsfreund vom VDS Lenste hat vor einigen Wochen vor Grömitz zwar keinen 
maßigen Dorsch gefangen, aber 17 untermaßige, die schonend zurück gesetzt wurden.


----------



## climber (25. September 2022)

Das ist wirklich zu hoffen, aber dann muss sich bei der Berufsfischerei auch etwas ändern.


----------



## Slider17 (1. November 2022)

Moin in die Runde
Am Sonntag war ich mal wieder mit dem Boot unterwegs. 
Ca. 15 Boote und ich konnten die Heringsschwärme in Höhe Hansapark auf 17 m ausmachen.
Es waren reichlich Heringe in stattlichen Größen zu fangen.
Als Beifang noch einige Wittlinge und Mini Makrelen (so um die 20 cm) 
Das überhaupt noch Makrelen da sind liegt wohl an der Wassertemperatur von 13,8 Grad.
Dorsch absolut nix.


----------



## Schlauchi93 (18. Dezember 2022)

Moin zusammen,
ich war im Sommer in Höhe Grömitz/Kellenhusen/Dahme unterwegs.
Ich habe meine 2 Wochen Urlaub genutzt um das Gewässer mit Echolot abzufahren und kennenzulernen.
Da ich nicht gezielt auf Dorsch angeln möchte und das Ziel war gezielt Platten zu fangen, habe ich mich auf Buttlöffel mit Wattwürmer konzentriert und war erstaunt über die Aussagen das kein Nachwuchs da ist. Ich habe am ersten Tag auf eine Tiefe von 18-22m vor Grömitz gefischt (ca 1km vor Walkyriengrund). Bedingung war wie eine starke Bodenhärte und Badewannengerader Grund und es war "Dorschbrut" ohne Ende nach über 10 gut genährte kleine Dorsche bis 10-20cm innerhalb kurzer Zeit habe ich die Plätze verschoben. Gelegentlich waren auch brauchbare dabei. Mich persönlich als Urlaubsangler hat es mega gefreut zu sehen das noch hoffnung da ist. Ich habe alles released in der Hoffnung das sie nicht ins nächste Netz der Fischer geraten. 

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich wann die beste Zeit ist Hering, Makrele und Hornhecht zu fangen in meinem beangelden Bereich. Kanten suchen oder eher auf stärkere Strömung achten? Danke schonmal.
Ich bin immer zu Ostern und in den Sommerferien vor Ort.

Gruß


----------



## Waidbruder (19. Dezember 2022)

Hering geht mehr oder weniger das ganze Jahr. Ab Anfang März bis April aber traditionell sehr gute Zeit. Die beste Hornhechtzeit ist mitte Mai bis mitte Juni. Makrelen ab Juni, war dieses Jahr aber viel weniger als in den Jahren davor.


----------

